# Disboutiquers Part 19 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## HeatherSue

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

Right click on you picture,
If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (her on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]


----------



## luvinyou

Yay!  I made it on the first page!  Now can I keep up with the thread for longer than a day?


----------



## AlternateEgo

Transfer... Complete.



Now I am a happy girl


----------



## PrincessMickey

Woo Hoo. Here I am first page and all.


----------



## emcreative

Yay page 1!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I kept checking, even before sending my last post to see if we were still there...even had anothr page open to see if there was a move, and I missed it.  Maybe I made page one, since its east coast dinner time!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Okay....... I want to know where that picture of the suitcase came from. Is this something new? Or a old picture? I want that suitcase!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Good job Heather!!!! 

Who won Pretty Pretty Princess??


----------



## AlternateEgo

Hey I jus tthought I would tell you all... My disboards anniversary is January 9th  

Oh what would have I done this last year without you  

And on another note.... Im headed to Hobby lobby in 24 minutes!


----------



## aksunshine

I made it!!! I wanna know about the suitcase, too.


----------



## birdie757

Woo hoo new thread!


----------



## AQW

Hiya peeps!  Love the new digs.


----------



## lori123

Thanks for explaining "in the hoop" Heather!  That did make sense.

Question for you (or anyone else who can answer) if I buy a design that states it is for a 5x7 hoop - can I make it bigger or smaller depending on what I end up making?  I want to start buying some designs but I don't necessarily know what I will be making with them yet - so I don't know what size!  I have a brother 1500d with a 5x7 hoop and a 10x6 hoop.


----------



## froggy33

Yeah!  Made it using my phone!


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm here, I'm here...you thought you could leave without me....just like the "cat that came back"  I'm here!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

First time on the first page!!!  Crud, it posted and I am the top of page 2, it's all good.

HELP me please.  I went to sign up for the give a day program but can't get the virtual projects to come as something to sign up for.  I can get to them but not sign up.  We are making blankets. What am I doing wrong?  Please I have spent hours going in circles on this already.


----------



## tricia

I am here, and only on page 2.  Had to go make dinner ya know.


----------



## PrincessKell

Of course the move is when Im out. hahaha But I haven't seen the likes of a page two in a few threads now. so hoooray for me.


----------



## *Toadstool*




----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here!


----------



## minnie2

Here!  Maybe i can keep up with this one


----------



## PrincessKell

froggy33 said:


> Yeah!  Made it using my phone!



Don't you just love the phone technique? hahaha


----------



## Stephres

Back to school today! I was totally ready to send my two little devils and then I realized back to school means back to work for me, lol!

But good news: when I got home the coat pattern I ordered was here waiting for me. Now I just have to make it, wish me luck!


----------



## PrincessKell

yeah back to school means I have to get up early too.  I was concerned for Georgia's day would be too hectic and she would not be in a good mood....but she had a great day. Got a new book from the school library and is super excited to read it.  Right now she is watching Jonas movie we rented from the country library that will go back when she is done to get a new movie. I love that the library has movies.


----------



## NaeNae

I've been on here all day and I go and get busy with the grandkids and you all move while I'm gone.\

Oh well I found you.


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, so if and when it ever makes it to 60 here again...if I complain, you'll drive to Texas?  Yeah!  Then I'd finally get to meet you!  I'm bummed I'm missing you in May.


You should just extend your vacation a few days! 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DH and I keep trying to decide if we should have a third baby.  We go back and forth.  I guess it would be an easier decision if we knew we could have a boy and I wasn't sick for 9 months straight!  It is a long 9 months for me and my family.


Yes, three is a good number!!! 
Heather had horrible migraines when she was pregnant too, she can comiserate with you! 

I should have swung by your house when I went to my cousin's house the other day! Corey fixed her computer for her. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I forgot to mention that it is FREEZING here!!!!!  My poor DH has had to work nights where it has gotten down to 1 degree!  I wish he didn't have to be outdoors in the cold!
> 
> I wish we could move some place warmer but I am also one of those people who could never move away from my family...although there are days....



What does your hubby do? 
In the winter I always ask myself WHY anyone would chose to live in Michigan???



sahm1000 said:


> It is a fast usually done in January where you restrict what you eat to just fruit and vegetables.  It is Biblical in its origin.
> 
> So there we have it!
> 
> Now all I need is willpower....!


Hmm, sounds interesting. 



AlternateEgo said:


> I have a quick question for you...
> 
> On the Simply Sweet pattern that goes to a size 8... any ideas on how to make it a 10?  I assume the skirt I would just add 2" like in the difference of the other sizes, but as far as the top goes, do I add an inch or two all the way around it it just to the sides?



I see Heather answered you. I used that method to upsize one to a 10/12 and it turned out great. 




glorib said:


> *What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?* I have two - my embroidery machine from my husband and parents, and our Flip video camera from MIL & FIL.  Also, not for me, but I LOVE the gifts that my BIL gave my kids - he teaches English at a university in South Korea and he brought back authentic clothing for each of them.  For Ella, he brought her a gorgeous silk gown with a matching short jacket and headband. And for Caleb, he brought a taekwondo uniform (Caleb is currently a blue belt in TKD) and it has a Korean flag embroidered on the front and his name in Korean on the back. So neat!
> !



Do you have pictures of Ella and Caleb in their outfits?




Mom2SamandJames said:


> My sons were invited to a first birthday party of dear friends' little girl.  I want to sew her something, but I only have until Saturday to get it done.  Any ideas?  Normally I'd say that was plenty of time, but I have one of my sons home with me until Thursday so I am basically devoting most of my time and attention to him.
> 
> Also, if I make her a simple little dress, would it be better just to embroider her first initial or to do the proper three initial monogram?
> 
> Dawn


I would do her first initial. 



PrincessMickey said:


> In the spirit of the snow talk and getting closer to the move here is a pic of the boys in October.


Cute picture! 



AlternateEgo said:


> You know the "obligatory Minnie sewing machine picture"?  I think Minnie's house will be gone by the time we get there in September.  Do you think my DH would understand a short trip to Disney just to get a picture



I think that is a great idea! 


PrincessMickey said:


> Here's another random pic. My boys with 2 cousins and my brother over the summer walking to the park.



That looks nice and warm! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> We probably did...yep we did...I think I spent most of the last part of the summer in a fog!
> 
> Get out!!!!!  We were married on the 6th of July!  We were going to be married on the 8th but we changed it the week of the wedding so we could have a longer vacation!  No kidding!  We got married in our back yard with just our family and our best friends there so it was no big deal to change it.  Now we have the hardest time remembering the date because for months before we would say it was easy...7/8....so that stuck in our heads...so Tim gave me a new ring to match his with our date engraved on the inside, so I have to look at it to remember sometimes.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> 
> BTW the reason he gave me a new band is becuase my band belonged to my great-grandmother.  My grandmother (Katie...whom my Katie is named after) gave it to my great-grandma when she was 11 years old.  At 11 she had a job and she saved all of her money so that my great-grandma could have a wedding band.  My grandma, Katie died the year before I was born, but my great-grandma lived to be 91 and passed away in 1993.  She left the ring to my mom.  My first marriage my mom didn't even offer the ring...I think we all knew that was doomed.  Then when Tim and I got married she asked Tim if he would like to give it to me.  I was thrilled!  But, someday I would like for Katie to have it, so Tim already gave me a replacement.  Long story, but just thought I would share.



That is such a sweet story!!! Thank you! What did your grandma do to earn money?



AlternateEgo said:


> And here is the Princess dress that I forgot to take a picture of while my DD5 was wearing it.  I used fabric I had lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got spaghetti sauce on it
> 
> And I don't know why my pictures are showing up so small.  I think maybe because I changed the resolution on my camera. (Now that I am thinking of it, I bet that is what happened)


I love the dress! 


HeatherSue said:


> That's the one good thing about snow.  The cute snow pictures! Here's one of Tessa in the cool fort that Henry made for the kids a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw...that is really sweet! I think Sawyer has that brown/orange shirt!  What does it have on the front?
> 
> Here is the birthday cake that I made for Lydia's 7th birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked all over for an astronaut to put on top of it and couldn't find one.  I had to dig this one out of my mom's toy box (I cleaned it up first of course):


I love the snow fort!
Lydia loved the cake! I should have sent over the Tinker Toy astronaut we have. 


AlternateEgo said:


> Random question...
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?



Have another baby. 



froggy33 said:


> How do you all wash your pettiskirts?  My daughters white one is a mess after a week in Disney!  Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


I have put them in the washer on gentle cycle before, but I usually wash them by hand and hang them up.  They are quite durable. (at least the ones I order are)



AlternateEgo said:


> Lost  and Secret life (which comes back on tonight)



I watched Secret Life for the first time last night. Then, Brian came home and told me it was inappropriate and changed the channel!  



HeatherSue said:


> Favorite TV shows- Lost is my absolute favorite!  I also love the Office!  I used to love ER and still mourn the loss.  Henry and I just watched the first season of Breaking Bad on DVD and we both really liked it.  I would admit to liking Dexter, but my sister would think I'm terribly twisted.  I have rented all of the seasons of Big Love on DVD, too.  Okay, that's all I can think of at the moment.


It disturbs me greatly that a show like Dexter is on the air AND has fans. You are right! 

I love the Office though! 



HeatherSue said:


> Yay Froggy!!!  I totally understand!  If only I had a tag, my life would be complete.







TinkerbelleMom said:


> Nice ring stoy!  I've got one too I'll share.  My grandmother's engagement ring was stolen when the hose was broken into, so my grandfather replaced it with the biggest one he could find (or so he said, maybe it was the biggest he could afford!).  It's 3 carats in a platinum setting, absolutely gorgeous.  She called it her door knob, but loved it.  My mother inherited it when grandma died, but since there were 2 girls (my sister and I) she had a hard decision to make.  We both had pregnancies due in April (diamond birthstone!) but those babies came early at the end of March.  The dilemma was solved when Rebecca (due in May) came early on April 27th.  My "unexpected blessing" helped my mom make the decision just by being an early bird!  LOL  Here's a pic mom took on afternoon when she was watching her...she took the ring off her finger and let Rebecca hold it...I think she's about 6 weeks here, I had just started exercising again, and she'd stay with Mema when I was out.


Oh my goodness, how cute!!! 




AlternateEgo said:


> Hey I jus tthought I would tell you all... My disboards anniversary is January 9th
> 
> Oh what would have I done this last year without you
> 
> And on another note.... Im headed to Hobby lobby in 24 minutes!


Woo Hoo on both!!! 

I just got back from Hobby Lobby, where I deliberated for about a half hour on what pattern to get. It might have been longer...
I bought the satin for both dresses and the zippers. I think that's all I needed and I can get started. The dresses should come to about $15 each. It would have been cheaper, but for the sheer overlay, I bought a really pretty fabric with embroidered flowers on it. (I know there is a proper name for this fabric, but I can't think of the name of it). Anyway, that was $4.50 a yard.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

In an attempt to entertain myself while I wait for everyone to sign in I thought I would browse other threads. A rarity I know...

So I see "DIS Dads" and I know I have seen it before, but never clicked on it, on the first page they are all excited, they "Blew up the DIS" because they didnt know what happened to their thread (they had hit page 250 and they had to create a new thread) which is still going now....started 7/11. Just made me chuckle.

They also seem to think long treads by women are about nasty women arguing about strollers or something. Cracked me up.

I did like that women have been polite and not posted on their thread.


----------



## McDuck

I made it over.  Definitely don't want to miss my updates on this thread.  But now I have to do housework since DD is FINALLY down for a nap that seems like it might last longer than an hour.


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> I just got back from Hobby Lobby, where I deliberated for about a half hour on what pattern to get. It might have been longer...
> I bought the satin for both dresses and the zippers. I think that's all I needed and I can get started. The dresses should come to about $15 each. It would have been cheaper, but for the sheer overlay, I bought a really pretty fabric with embroidered flowers on it. (I know there is a proper name for this fabric, but I can't think of the name of it). Anyway, that was $4.50 a yard.



$15 is pretty low on cost. I can't wait to see these dresses. I bet they will just as beautiful as the girls. If that is possible.


----------



## aksunshine

That is quite funny Nicole!!! I wondered about that thread...?

HEATHERSUE!!!! What about that suitcase. Inquiring minds MUST know!


----------



## aksunshine

Teresa- Wish I had the talent to make a pretty satin dress...


----------



## glorib

Hey you guys!!!!!! 

Dangit, I missed page 1, but I have a good excuse - I was playing with my new toy!!  Having fun!  Page 2 isn't to shabby!

I gotta go feed my family or something.  But after dinner, I'm going to play around with a couple more designs. Maybe if I'm brave, I'll post pics later. . .

ETA: Shucks - I see I was too late for even page 2!  Page 3 it is!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Bummer, I had to go to work and y'all left without me.  Here I am, all the way on page 3, and my machine's broken (again) to boot.  Anyone want an invitation to my pity rotfl:


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> In an attempt to entertain myself while I wait for everyone to sign in I thought I would browse other threads. A rarity I know...
> 
> So I see "DIS Dads" and I know I have seen it before, but never clicked on it, on the first page they are all excited, they "Blew up the DIS" because they didnt know what happened to their thread (they had hit page 250 and they had to create a new thread) which is still going now....started 7/11. Just made me chuckle.
> 
> They also seem to think long treads by women are about nasty women arguing about strollers or something. Cracked me up.
> 
> I did like that women have been polite and not posted on their thread.



hehehehe I have never peeked in there. I might just have to go wonder around over there. Men are a great source of comedy aren't they?


----------



## woodkins

aksunshine said:


> That is quite funny Nicole!!! I wondered about that thread...?
> 
> HEATHERSUE!!!! What about that suitcase. Inquiring minds MUST know!



That is a Hey's suitcase & they are really pricey! Right before Cmas they had them on amazon for like 50% off and I was sooo tempted to buy one but since we were trying for a budget holiday I held back and now I am kicking myself for not picking it up. Oh well...at least we can all share Heather's virtual one 
PS...they also have cute Minnie, fairies and princess ones!


----------



## BBGirl

hi made it


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> In an attempt to entertain myself while I wait for everyone to sign in I thought I would browse other threads. A rarity I know...
> 
> So I see "DIS Dads" and I know I have seen it before, but never clicked on it, on the first page they are all excited, they "Blew up the DIS" because they didnt know what happened to their thread (they had hit page 250 and they had to create a new thread) which is still going now....started 7/11. Just made me chuckle.
> 
> They also seem to think long treads by women are about nasty women arguing about strollers or something. Cracked me up.
> 
> I did like that women have been polite and not posted on their thread.



I love that you braved that thread for us. That is great that they think we argue about strollers.  
My hubby wants to troll the dis forums so bad, but I told him he can't because they'd probably ban my IP.  That would probably be a good thread for him to troll. I am against trolling, so don't hate me.


----------



## *Toadstool*

*SCENTSY QUESTION*
Someone in the thread posted something about Scentsy, so I ordered one and it just came in. I'm noticing the scent isn't that strong. I guess I am spoiled by Circle E. How many cubes am I supposed to put in there to get alot of scent going on? How do you know when to change it out? I find their website very uninformative.


----------



## aksunshine

woodkins said:


> That is a Hey's suitcase & they are really pricey! Right before Cmas they had them on amazon for like 50% off and I was sooo tempted to buy one but since we were trying for a budget holiday I held back and now I am kicking myself for not picking it up. Oh well...at least we can all share Heather's virtual one
> PS...they also have cute Minnie, fairies and princess ones!



Ooooo...Thanks! I would like to look, but if they are pricey I probably won't get one.


----------



## PrincessKell

*Toadstool* said:


> *SCENTSY QUESTION*
> Someone in the thread posted something about Scentsy, so I ordered one and it just came in. I'm noticing the scent isn't that strong. I guess I am spoiled by Circle E. How many cubes am I supposed to put in there to get alot of scent going on? How do you know when to change it out? I find their website very uninformative.



My friends sells Scentsy and I was thinking about getting one when we move and one of the plug in ones for Peach's room, and the bathroom then too... So this is good info for me to learn. 

What is Circle E?


----------



## aksunshine

If anyone else was curious about the suitcase...
http://www.heysusa.com/heys-disney/311377/665118


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> In an attempt to entertain myself while I wait for everyone to sign in I thought I would browse other threads. A rarity I know...
> 
> So I see "DIS Dads" and I know I have seen it before, but never clicked on it, on the first page they are all excited, they "Blew up the DIS" because they didnt know what happened to their thread (they had hit page 250 and they had to create a new thread) which is still going now....started 7/11. Just made me chuckle.
> 
> They also seem to think long treads by women are about nasty women arguing about strollers or something. Cracked me up.
> 
> I did like that women have been polite and not posted on their thread.



I've never peaked into that thread. I always wondered what they talked about!!! I might have to go take a look. I won't post, just snoop...



PrincessKell said:


> $15 is pretty low on cost. I can't wait to see these dresses. I bet they will just as beautiful as the girls. If that is possible.



Thank you Kelly! I HOPE they turn out ok! Arminda is getting to that age when it's harder to make things that fit right, if you know what I mean!  



aksunshine said:


> Teresa- Wish I had the talent to make a pretty satin dress...


Thanks! It's really not that hard if you use a lot of pins! At least that's how I have to do it. 



glorib said:


> Hey you guys!!!!!!
> 
> Dangit, I missed page 1, but I have a good excuse - I was playing with my new toy!!  Having fun!  Page 2 isn't to shabby!
> 
> I gotta go feed my family or something.  But after dinner, I'm going to play around with a couple more designs. Maybe if I'm brave, I'll post pics later. . .



WOO HOO!!! I can't wait for pictures!!!


Corey took the old card reader (for my Viking Rose embroidery machine) to school today (he takes a computer class) to see if they could get it working. His teacher didn't have a cord to make it work though. Does anyone know where to get a good deal on the Ultimate Box?


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> *SCENTSY QUESTION*
> Someone in the thread posted something about Scentsy, so I ordered one and it just came in. I'm noticing the scent isn't that strong. I guess I am spoiled by Circle E. How many cubes am I supposed to put in there to get alot of scent going on? How do you know when to change it out? I find their website very uninformative.



I really like Scentsy.  I usually put 2-3 cubes in a regular burner and I change them when I don't smell it any longer.  Some scents do seem to be stronger than others.  My favorite right now is cutiepie cupcake.


On the last thread, the person that made that super cute kimono style shirt posted the fabric info for me - I lost the quote when I moved, I just wanted to say THANK YOU!


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessKell said:


> My friends sells Scentsy and I was thinking about getting one when we move and one of the plug in ones for Peach's room, and the bathroom then too... So this is good info for me to learn.
> 
> What is Circle E?


http://www.circleecandles.com/
They are my favorite candles. Just one candle makes my whole house smell. I love the scents. Bird of paradise is my favorite. My only issue with them is I worry that I will forget to blow out the flame one day/night. I am having some memory issues, so I figured I'd try a safer alternative. I'm already missing my Circle E though. 
Oooh look.. they have "candle tarts" I think that is to put inside the warmer thingie. http://www.circleecandles.com/products/candle_tarts/natures_refreshing/bird_of_paradise
I went to their showroom in Texas once. It was candle heaven.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Yay! I made it!!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.circleecandles.com/
> They are my favorite candles. Just one candle makes my whole house smell. I love the scents. Bird of paradise is my favorite. My only issue with them is I worry that I will forget to blow out the flame one day/night. I am having some memory issues, so I figured I'd try a safer alternative. I'm already missing my Circle E though.
> Oooh look.. they have "candle tarts" I think that is to put inside the warmer thingie. http://www.circleecandles.com/products/candle_tarts/natures_refreshing/bird_of_paradise
> I went to their showroom in Texas once. It was candle heaven.



Oh they look nice, I just requested a catalog. I love candles and finding good ones is always a plus!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I really like Scentsy.  I usually put 2-3 cubes in a regular burner and I change them when I don't smell it any longer.  Some scents do seem to be stronger than others.  My favorite right now is cutiepie cupcake.
> 
> 
> On the last thread, the person that made that super cute kimono style shirt posted the fabric info for me - I lost the quote when I moved, I just wanted to say THANK YOU!


Ah okay. I was wondering if some of them were stronger. There were so many scents to choose from. I have 2 in right now. I'll go for 3 maybe that will help. I'm using perfectly pink right now.



PrincessKell said:


> Oh they look nice, I just requested a catalog. I love candles and finding good ones is always a plus!


You won't regret it. Maybe you have a retailer next to you. Over here every gift shop has them.


----------



## HeatherSue

SallyfromDE said:


> Okay....... I want to know where that picture of the suitcase came from. Is this something new? Or a old picture? I want that suitcase!!!


I just found the picture by doing a search for "Disney luggage".  But, I see that we have answers about the mysterious suitcase!



teresajoy said:


> Good job Heather!!!!
> 
> Who won Pretty Pretty Princess??


Sawyer, he always wins!  I wanted to take his picture, but he started taking off his earrings and such before I could get the camera.



AlternateEgo said:


> Hey I jus tthought I would tell you all... My disboards anniversary is January 9th
> 
> Oh what would have I done this last year without you
> 
> And on another note.... Im headed to Hobby lobby in 24 minutes!


Aw....happy anniversary!   I've made some wonderful friendships on this thread in the last 2 1/2 years! 



lori123 said:


> Thanks for explaining "in the hoop" Heather!  That did make sense.
> 
> Question for you (or anyone else who can answer) if I buy a design that states it is for a 5x7 hoop - can I make it bigger or smaller depending on what I end up making?  I want to start buying some designs but I don't necessarily know what I will be making with them yet - so I don't know what size!  I have a brother 1500d with a 5x7 hoop and a 10x6 hoop.


If you resize the designs, you can cause little things to go awry in the design, or big things on occasion.  Things may not line up right anymore.  I always include every size of the design so people have a choice of what size they'd like to make (4x4, 5x7, and 6x10 on most designs).  



Stephres said:


> Back to school today! I was totally ready to send my two little devils and then I realized back to school means back to work for me, lol!
> 
> But good news: when I got home the coat pattern I ordered was here waiting for me. Now I just have to make it, wish me luck!


Yay!  Good luck on the coat!



teresajoy said:


> I should have swung by your house when I went to my cousin's house the other day! Corey fixed her computer for her.
> 
> I just got back from Hobby Lobby, where I deliberated for about a half hour on what pattern to get. It might have been longer...
> I bought the satin for both dresses and the zippers. I think that's all I needed and I can get started. The dresses should come to about $15 each. It would have been cheaper, but for the sheer overlay, I bought a really pretty fabric with embroidered flowers on it. (I know there is a proper name for this fabric, but I can't think of the name of it). Anyway, that was $4.50 a yard.


We should have planned to meet up with her before we left!  Why didn't we think of that?  We'll have to do that sometime!

Wow, great deal on the fabric for the dresses!! I can't wait to see what you  make.  It sounds so pretty!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Bummer, I had to go to work and y'all left without me.  Here I am, all the way on page 3, and my machine's broken (again) to boot.  Anyone want an invitation to my pity


Yee-HAW!! I'm there! 



woodkins said:


> That is a Hey's suitcase & they are really pricey! Right before Cmas they had them on amazon for like 50% off and I was sooo tempted to buy one but since we were trying for a budget holiday I held back and now I am kicking myself for not picking it up. Oh well...at least we can all share Heather's virtual one
> PS...they also have cute Minnie, fairies and princess ones!


Thanks for the info!! I just wanted to find on that was too small for any of you to fit in because I didn't want to lug you all over to the new thread. 



aksunshine said:


> If anyone else was curious about the suitcase...
> http://www.heysusa.com/heys-disney/311377/665118



Thanks!  I don't think I'll be purchasing one, though! Yikes!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

AHHHHHHHHH...I missed the move!  That's what I get for playing barbies, cooking dinner, and folding laundry!  What was I thinking?


----------



## karebear1

I'm here..... barely.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Sawyer, he always wins!  I wanted to take his picture, but he started taking off his earrings and such before I could get the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> We should have planned to meet up with her before we left!  Why didn't we think of that?  We'll have to do that sometime!



You are so mean not wanting to haul us around! 

I wish you would have gotten a picture! I'm surprised he plays that game!!

Someday we will do that! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> AHHHHHHHHH...I missed the move!  That's what I get for playing barbies, cooking dinner, and folding laundry!  What was I thinking?



Yeah, what were you thinking??

Could you remind me what your real name is? You know, if I ever run into you at Hobby Lobby or something I will know what to yell other than "HEY DisneyGirlsandDrew!" people might look at me funny or something....


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> I'm here..... barely.



ALL right!!!! Karen is here!!! The party can begin!!!! 


Did anyone remember to get Kristine? Heather is she in the suitcase??


----------



## clhemsath

I made it!  I left work, ya'll were on page 246ish (that is a word, right?).  Get home, run up to the library, where the very helpful librarian tells me yes, you are one book short.  On the way home I think, I KNOW THEY MOVED!!  

I just got here, you can't lose me that easy!

Carrie

PS. How do you all get the auto signature??  This isn't as easy as outlook!


----------



## disneymomof1

I made it, wow you guys are fast.  So jealous of everyone's new embroidery machines, I have been stalking e*ay and craigslist, I think I have a lead on a barely used Brother 700ii, fingers crossed it is in good shape, because a new one is just not in the budget.  BUT I NEED ONE BADLY!!  You guys are the only ones to understand because DH does not think I need one, "why do you need one, you already have a sewing machine"  He just doesn't get it.

So what is everyone's new years resolution?  I have three,
1.  To lose weight the healthy way
2.  To keep on a budget, we are credit card free for the first time since we have been married, it is hard, but defintely worth it.
3.  To sew more and to start to learn to quilt.  
     Have a great night everyone !!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I should have swung by your house when I went to my cousin's house the other day! Corey fixed her computer for her.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your hubby do?
> In the winter I always ask myself WHY anyone would chose to live in Michigan???
> 
> 
> I just got back from Hobby Lobby, where I deliberated for about a half hour on what pattern to get. It might have been longer...
> I bought the satin for both dresses and the zippers. I think that's all I needed and I can get started. The dresses should come to about $15 each. It would have been cheaper, but for the sheer overlay, I bought a really pretty fabric with embroidered flowers on it. (I know there is a proper name for this fabric, but I can't think of the name of it). Anyway, that was $4.50 a yard.



It would have been nice to meet!  Some day we will.  I always look for you guys in fabric departments!   Why in the world would you not want to yell my dis name across the store?!    That would be funny!  My real name is Rochelle.
My DH is a police officer.  He sure has had a lot of strange cases lately.  Maybe everyone is going a little crazy here because of the cold!

What a great price for flower girl dresses!  Can't wait to see them!


HeatherSue said:


> We should have planned to meet up with her before we left!  Why didn't we think of that?  We'll have to do that sometime!
> !



We will do that sometime!

To those of you discussing anniversaries on the last thread...my 10 year is in July too...the 22nd!  

Marah....what kind of puppy was that on the last thread?  He's adorable!  I've been trying to talk my DH into getting a dog.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> ALL right!!!! Karen is here!!! The party can begin!!!!
> 
> 
> Did anyone remember to get Kristine? Heather is she in the suitcase??



I sent her a PM


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Ya'll moved without me  I just went out to dinner with dh and come back and a new thread was started!  I hope to keep up with this one.  I have pics from Disney in Sept I  never shared and Christmas pics of outfits I made.  

Resolutions for the year
1 To loose weight
2 to use up my fabric stash
3 to keep up with this thread!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

AlternateEgo said:


> Random question...
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?


World Domination!!! To invoke world peace of course!  You didn't expect that answer did you?!?!

Kira-I love  Circle E candles and Bird of Paradise is my fav too!! It makes my entire apt smell blissfully sweet!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I kinda made it!  I go off to Zumba and you guys move on me!

Lori---I am kinda working on outfits.  I am having a redo for Animal Kingdom and the kids want to wear the outfits I made this past year for the beach.  so that leaves me with 5 days of outfits times 3 kids...so 15 outfits and then one surprise outfit for the Pirates and Pals fireworks cruise...so 18 outifts to do.  Actually, it may still be 15 because Tim wants us to all have matching classic Mickey ringer Tee's to match one day....good lord did I ever convert him!


Teresa - I do not know what my grandma did to earn the money...I will have to call mom to ask and I will get back to you on that....I guess I never asked...hmmm.


----------



## jessica52877

Garsh! I don't feel well for a day and you try and run away!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

What would I attempt to do if I knew I wouldn't fail????

Hmmm...that's a weird question, I mean, I wouldn't be "attempting" it if I knew I wouldnt fail, right? I would just be "doing it".

 Okay, i dont know various things flash to my mind...

Get back to weighing a size 8 in 1 year....
have a better relationship with my in laws

Ohh! Oh! Teach my husband to see dirt, and then do something about it- including picking up clutter, cleaning the kitchen, organizing the attic....weeding consistantly, how to mow the lawn and make a checker board, I would teach him to sand and repair wooden furniture, be ambitious about doing things around the house- I would teach him everything- if only he would then apply it!!
YES! THAT'S what I would do.
MM-hmm, I'm sticking with that answer.


----------



## livndisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> *World Domination*!!! To invoke world peace of course!  You didn't expect that answer did you?!?!
> 
> Kira-I love  Circle E candles and Bird of Paradise is my fav too!! It makes my entire apt smell blissfully sweet!!



You might want to speak to my DD about this. It seems she and a couple of her friends have been working on this for awhile


----------



## RMAMom

Oh Bother, page 5 already.

Oh well, I'm here and promise to keep up this year, and to sew more often and learn to appliqué and to finally take the plunge and to try to sew a vida for my DGD and follow Financial Peace University and... I'm tired already! 

Happy 2010 Everyone!


----------



## pitterpat

After my many months of lukring, I was excited about my first "move" and I had to go to ballet, feed my children, and work and I missed it.  I guess I'll hang around for the next one!

I am sad to not sew tonight, but it is my payroll night so I have to work.  My dds have kept me busy selling Girl Scout cookies all day so no sewing today either....oh well!  There's always tomorrow


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> Did anyone remember to get Kristine? Heather is she in the suitcase??



 

Cindee got me!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Late but here


----------



## sohappy

I made it!  Thanks for the facebook post!

Karen,did I make it before the LOSER page?


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.circleecandles.com/
> They are my favorite candles. Just one candle makes my whole house smell. I love the scents. Bird of paradise is my favorite. My only issue with them is I worry that I will forget to blow out the flame one day/night. I am having some memory issues, so I figured I'd try a safer alternative. I'm already missing my Circle E though.
> Oooh look.. they have "candle tarts" I think that is to put inside the warmer thingie. http://www.circleecandles.com/products/candle_tarts/natures_refreshing/bird_of_paradise
> I went to their showroom in Texas once. It was candle heaven.



Wow...I finally made it home...Left work when we were on page 249 and got home after a salon appt. and here you are, already on page 5??
Circle E is my favorite too and Bird of Paradise IS the best.  We also went to the factory in Fredrickburg last February.  It was fan-frickin-tastic!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ohh! Oh! Teach my husband to see dirt, and then do something about it- including picking up clutter, cleaning the kitchen, organizing the attic....weeding consistantly, how to mow the lawn and make a checker board, I would teach him to sand and repair wooden furniture, be ambitious about doing things around the house- I would teach him everything- if only he would then apply it!!
> YES! THAT'S what I would do.
> MM-hmm, I'm sticking with that answer.



Can I steal yours????  Love it!

By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Can I steal yours???? Love it!

By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here. We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!! 

Your new puppy is TOOOOO cute....congrats


----------



## billwendy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!



Beautiful Puppy!!!!

Does anyone have a website for a free pattern for a fleece hat - the kind that is shaped so it goes down over your ears?????


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi everyone! I haven't been in for a while but it's my one year anniversary on the Dis-boards and I am getting ready to plan our next trip to Disney. 

I have been checking in from time to time and everything looks great as usual! 

If anyone would like to talk or need me please pm me. I check in about once a week.

Hi TERESA!! Miss you all! 

I am sure I will be posting a lot more soon.

Oh, and congratulations on the new babies ladies!


----------



## Tweevil

See what happens when I work late?  Ya'll up and move. LOL
I'm here - now to go back to catch up.


----------



## RMAMom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!



Oh My Gosh is he cute. I just want to scoop him/her up and smell his little head.



billwendy said:


> Beautiful Puppy!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a website for a free pattern for a fleece hat - the kind that is shaped so it goes down over your ears?????



I'm not sure what your looking for but does this help.

http://kitschycoo.blogspot.com/2009/12/tutorial-wintery-fleece-hat-with-ear.html


----------



## NiniMorris

I've just spent the last two hours or so reading through the manual for the embroidery machine I want, and watching a couple of videos on it.  I am now more determined than ever to get it!

I know on the last thread there was some talk about the best (and least expensive thread) to get.  I remember Marathon thread being talked about, but can someone give me some specifics.  Is there a specific bobbin thread (perhaps pre-wound...I like using those for my quilt machine)...a specific top thread...best colors...etc.

Also, which stabilizers do you use?  Tear away, wash away..... iron on..or not.  I want to have a good stash before I get the machine, so that once it comes home I can play without having to go to the store for anything...  

Yes, I am impatient!  I want everything here at one time so I can play...did I ever mention I was obsessive?

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help you can give me in my pursuits of embroidery fascination.  

Nini


----------



## longaberger_lara

Whew - I made it on the first day of the move! 
Haven't gotten the motivation lately to get anything sewn, but did get my girls bedrooms painted as part of their Christmas presents. Hopefully get back to sewing soon!


----------



## teresajoy

clhemsath said:


> I made it!  I left work, ya'll were on page 246ish (that is a word, right?).  Get home, run up to the library, where the very helpful librarian tells me yes, you are one book short.  On the way home I think, I KNOW THEY MOVED!!
> 
> I just got here, you can't lose me that easy!
> 
> Carrie
> 
> PS. How do you all get the auto signature??  This isn't as easy as outlook!


I'm glad you made it!!!
What do you mean by auto signature? The one at the bottom of all my posts? Go to UserCP and there is a link to "edit signature". 



disneymomof1 said:


> I made it, wow you guys are fast.  So jealous of everyone's new embroidery machines, I have been stalking e*ay and craigslist, I think I have a lead on a barely used Brother 700ii, fingers crossed it is in good shape, because a new one is just not in the budget.  BUT I NEED ONE BADLY!!  You guys are the only ones to understand because DH does not think I need one, "why do you need one, you already have a sewing machine"  He just doesn't get it.
> 
> So what is everyone's new years resolution?  I have three,
> 1.  To lose weight the healthy way
> 2.  To keep on a budget, we are credit card free for the first time since we have been married, it is hard, but defintely worth it.
> 3.  To sew more and to start to learn to quilt.
> Have a great night everyone !!!!



YES! You NEEEEEEEEEEEED one! I agree! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It would have been nice to meet!  Some day we will.  I always look for you guys in fabric departments!   Why in the world would you not want to yell my dis name across the store?!    That would be funny!  My real name is Rochelle.
> My DH is a police officer.  He sure has had a lot of strange cases lately.  Maybe everyone is going a little crazy here because of the cold!
> 
> What a great price for flower girl dresses!  Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> We will do that sometime!
> 
> To those of you discussing anniversaries on the last thread...my 10 year is in July too...the 22nd!
> 
> Marah....what kind of puppy was that on the last thread?  He's adorable!  I've been trying to talk my DH into getting a dog.



That's right, I remember you said your husband was a police officer!!

Rochelle, that's our niece Courtney's middle name, I hope I can remember it now! Knowing me, I'll just start calling you Courtney! 



livndisney said:


> I sent her a PM



Thanks! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Teresa - I do not know what my grandma did to earn the money...I will have to call mom to ask and I will get back to you on that....I guess I never asked...hmmm.


I would love to know! Do you have a picture of the ring?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Cindee got me!



WOO HOO!!! Cindee's good! 



sohappy said:


> I made it!  Thanks for the facebook post!
> 
> Karen,did I make it before the LOSER page?



I think we decided page 10 was the loser page, and that can be overturned if you read the first post. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!



Oh, cute!!! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been in for a while but it's my one year anniversary on the Dis-boards and I am getting ready to plan our next trip to Disney.
> 
> I have been checking in from time to time and everything looks great as usual!
> 
> If anyone would like to talk or need me please pm me. I check in about once a week.
> 
> Hi TERESA!! Miss you all!
> 
> I am sure I will be posting a lot more soon.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the new babies ladies!



If I ever get back to my TR, you are mentioned in the next day!  I've actually had it written for a few months, but I have to edit it!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Gee, page 6?  I thought I was keeping up.  I got my sewing room back this weekend (It had to be the guest room over the holidays--split personality).  I used HeatherSue's applique tutorial to make a birthday cupcake appliqued simply sweet and a matching dolly version.  Can I just say "I LOVE YOU HEATHER!!!"
My previous attempts at applique look so amateurish compared to this one.  I am really happy with how it turned out.  The dress is a surprise for DD's 4th birthday this month, so I haven't had her try it on/model it yet.  Will post pics soon, I promise.


----------



## emcreative

*disneygirlsndrew*

Thank you!  Isabella is a mutt- she's part Maltese and part Mini-dauschund.  I say she's not a dog...she's a muppet!


----------



## glorib

So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .









The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.


----------



## DisneyKings

Stephres said:


> I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.



Did I miss what pattern this is?  I love it.  I really need to make my girls some nightgowns...


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I've just spent the last two hours or so reading through the manual for the embroidery machine I want, and watching a couple of videos on it.  I am now more determined than ever to get it!
> 
> I know on the last thread there was some talk about the best (and least expensive thread) to get.  I remember Marathon thread being talked about, but can someone give me some specifics.  Is there a specific bobbin thread (perhaps pre-wound...I like using those for my quilt machine)...a specific top thread...best colors...etc.
> 
> Also, which stabilizers do you use?  Tear away, wash away..... iron on..or not.  I want to have a good stash before I get the machine, so that once it comes home I can play without having to go to the store for anything...
> 
> Yes, I am impatient!  I want everything here at one time so I can play...did I ever mention I was obsessive?
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance for any help you can give me in my pursuits of embroidery fascination.
> 
> Nini



I use a medium to heavy weight cut away stabilizer, Heather gave me some prewound bobbins, so I've been using those. I believe it's prewound with the thinner bobbin thread. It lasts forever! 



glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.



Looking good Lori!!!!! Is this the first time you've used an embroidery machine?  These look great! 


Cibahwewah said:


> "I LOVE YOU HEATHER!!!"



Me too!!!


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> ALL right!!!! Karen is here!!! The party can begin!!!!
> 
> 
> Did anyone remember to get Kristine? Heather is she in the suitcase??



No one remembered me?  I got left in the dust, or slush as the case may be.  

You're sick Jessica?  Me too!  Let's have a sick and left behind pity party!


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> Looking good Lori!!!!! Is this the first time you've used an embroidery machine?  These look great!



Thanks, Teresa!  Yep, my first time using an embroidery machine!  I've been reading LOTS, though - from stabilizing to hooping (struggling with that a bit) to thread and applique!  My brain is a mish-mash of all things embroidery!


----------



## squirrel

I have been asked to make pillowcases for four pillows, but they need to have a zipper so they can be washed.  Anyone know the easiest way to do this?  I've never made pillowcases and I have only put one zipper in a dress.  Any help would be apprieciated.


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.



Cute!  I love the cupcake design!  The thread colors look great!



squirrel said:


> I have been asked to make pillowcases for four pillows, but they need to have a zipper so they can be washed.  Anyone know the easiest way to do this?  I've never made pillowcases and I have only put one zipper in a dress.  Any help would be apprieciated.



I'm not a fan of zips; could you do an envelope design?  Just trying to help w/ zip free options


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Ladies, wish me luck- big day tomorrow
1st: yet another ARD meeting (for special education for DD) and now, of course we're paying the advocate $50/hr to sit there with us, so I'm even more stressed; she emailed today and offered to meet us before hand and all I could think of was the extra $25, so I said, no thanks, we're fine- we'll see you at 10:30...ugh.

Second, my Janome seems to have the same issue it had 6 months ago- bye bye another $100-150 at least.  However, this is one dark cloud that just might have a slightly silver toned lining- My dad happened to mention- you're getting it fixed again?  Which led me into a discussion w/ DH about how we were throwing money away on an outdated machine, and if we traded both my embroidery (PES700ii) and my sewing machine in, we might get a good deal on an Innovis 1500D (which would be super awesome, because I can almost taste that 6x10 embroidery field).  Of course, between the meeting and a very full day of patients I probably won't be able to sqeeze in the sewing machine dealer, but I'm sure gonna give it my best effort.  Here's hoping for good news!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Hi everyone!  
Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !


----------



## McDuck

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
> So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !



At my baby shower, a dear friend gave me 4 onesies (3 - 6 month sized) that she had hand-embroidered various patterns on...a pram, a puppy with flowers, a bunny wearing shades, and an anchor (DH is in the Navy).  They were just outline stitched in the various colors.  They're really adorable.

I should mention that we elected not to find out what sex our baby was so I can only imagine what she would have gone all out on had we known it was a girl.  I like the little tutu idea.


----------



## squirrel

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm not a fan of zips; could you do an envelope design?  Just trying to help w/ zip free options



That might be easier.  They are for pillows for the children in her daycare to sit on.  I guess the pillows would stay in okay to do that.  I don't like zippers much.


----------



## busy mommy

I'm glad I found you all!  I've been checking in periodically over the past few days  but haven't posted.  I had surgery last week and am recovering nicely thanks to my wonderful husband who refuses to let me up for anything... to that I am very appreciative.  I am going to owe him bigtime when I am all better.  
I was able to order the PED basic for my machine though.  So watch out Heather Sue.  I will be bothering you soon.   I would have ordered it sooner but didn't want to spend that kind of money.  Percocet helped with the decision...Maybe that is the real reason my husband won't let me sit at the computer
I hope everyone is having a great start to the new year. Mine started off with a bang!


----------



## McDuck

squirrel said:


> That might be easier.  They are for pillows for the children in her daycare to sit on.  I guess the pillows would stay in okay to do that.  I don't like zippers much.



In a daycare setting, I think Velcro would be preferable also...no parts to break or poke or scratch, etc.


----------



## squirrel

McDuck said:


> In a daycare setting, I think Velcro would be preferable also...no parts to break or poke or scratch, etc.



That sounds good too!  So what do you think about doing an envelope pillowcase with a velcro to help keep it closed.  The pillows are 18" square and 24" square sizes.  Are there any instructions out there for this kind of pillowcase?


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> No one remembered me?  I got left in the dust, or slush as the case may be.
> 
> You're sick Jessica?  Me too!  Let's have a sick and left behind pity party!



I had confidence in you Jeanne! I knew you'd find your way! 



glorib said:


> Thanks, Teresa!  Yep, my first time using an embroidery machine!  I've been reading LOTS, though - from stabilizing to hooping (struggling with that a bit) to thread and applique!  My brain is a mish-mash of all things embroidery!


You are very good at it Lori!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies, wish me luck- big day tomorrow
> 1st: yet another ARD meeting (for special education for DD) and now, of course we're paying the advocate $50/hr to sit there with us, so I'm even more stressed; she emailed today and offered to meet us before hand and all I could think of was the extra $25, so I said, no thanks, we're fine- we'll see you at 10:30...ugh.
> 
> Second, my Janome seems to have the same issue it had 6 months ago- bye bye another $100-150 at least.  However, this is one dark cloud that just might have a slightly silver toned lining- My dad happened to mention- you're getting it fixed again?  Which led me into a discussion w/ DH about how we were throwing money away on an outdated machine, and if we traded both my embroidery (PES700ii) and my sewing machine in, we might get a good deal on an Innovis 1500D (which would be super awesome, because I can almost taste that 6x10 embroidery field).  Of course, between the meeting and a very full day of patients I probably won't be able to sqeeze in the sewing machine dealer, but I'm sure gonna give it my best effort.  Here's hoping for good news!



I hope everything goes well for you!!! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
> So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !



I think the tutu would be really cute, just make sure it's not scratchy. And share pictures when you are done! 



busy mommy said:


> I'm glad I found you all!  I've been checking in periodically over the past few days  but haven't posted.  I had surgery last week and am recovering nicely thanks to my wonderful husband who refuses to let me up for anything... to that I am very appreciative.  I am going to owe him bigtime when I am all better.
> I was able to order the PED basic for my machine though.  So watch out Heather Sue.  I will be bothering you soon.   I would have ordered it sooner but didn't want to spend that kind of money.  Percocet helped with the decision...Maybe that is the real reason my husband won't let me sit at the computer
> I hope everyone is having a great start to the new year. Mine started off with a bang!



I'm glad to hear you are recovering well!  I can't wait to see what you come up with on your embroidery machine!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> Kira-I love  Circle E candles and Bird of Paradise is my fav too!! It makes my entire apt smell blissfully sweet!!


 I miss them.. I ran out of my beloved Bird of Paradise. I'm determined to give scentsy a good goo before going back to it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Get back to weighing a size 8 in 1 year....
> have a better relationship with my in laws
> 
> Ohh! Oh! Teach my husband to see dirt, and then do something about it- including picking up clutter, cleaning the kitchen, organizing the attic....weeding consistantly, how to mow the lawn and make a checker board, I would teach him to sand and repair wooden furniture, be ambitious about doing things around the house- I would teach him everything- if only he would then apply it!!
> YES! THAT'S what I would do.
> MM-hmm, I'm sticking with that answer.


I second all of this cept some of the hubby part. My hubby has to keep the boat really clean and repeats the same when he comes home. 



Granna4679 said:


> Wow...I finally made it home...Left work when we were on page 249 and got home after a salon appt. and here you are, already on page 5??
> Circle E is my favorite too and Bird of Paradise IS the best.  We also went to the factory in Fredrickburg last February.  It was fan-frickin-tastic!!


They were cheating!! They all of a sudden got super chatty, and I wasn't home!  
Omgosh.. LOOOOVE Fredricksburg. I just thought it was such a sweet little town. I want to go back.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


Aww.. he/she is too cute!


NiniMorris said:


> I've just spent the last two hours or so reading through the manual for the embroidery machine I want, and watching a couple of videos on it.  I am now more determined than ever to get it!
> 
> I know on the last thread there was some talk about the best (and least expensive thread) to get.  I remember Marathon thread being talked about, but can someone give me some specifics.  Is there a specific bobbin thread (perhaps pre-wound...I like using those for my quilt machine)...a specific top thread...best colors...etc.
> 
> Also, which stabilizers do you use?  Tear away, wash away..... iron on..or not.  I want to have a good stash before I get the machine, so that once it comes home I can play without having to go to the store for anything...
> 
> Yes, I am impatient!  I want everything here at one time so I can play...did I ever mention I was obsessive?
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance for any help you can give me in my pursuits of embroidery fascination.
> 
> Nini


You can use prewounds. I like them they are easy. I use NEBs. You can get them from all stitch. Just make sure you get the right size. Your manual should tell you what size bobbin you use.
http://www.allstitchembroiderysupplies.com/product/neb-embroidery-bobbins-style-l-white-1228.cfm
You can also buy bobbin thread from a dealer and wind them yourself.
I hear these are good too.
http://www.kittyshacks.com/landingpage .htm
Here are some helpful links regarding thread and stabilizer.
http://www.rnkdistributing.com/solutions.php
http://www.rnkdistributing.com/pdf-files/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf
The stabilizer workbook is great!!


squirrel said:


> I have been asked to make pillowcases for four pillows, but they need to have a zipper so they can be washed.  Anyone know the easiest way to do this?  I've never made pillowcases and I have only put one zipper in a dress.  Any help would be apprieciated.


I would make them like pillow shams are made. 
http://sewing.about.com/od/freeprojects/ss/flangedsham.htm
There is probably a better tute out there. That is just the first one I found.


----------



## squirrel

Thankyou *Toadstool*

I will have to call her tomorrow and find out if that will be okay.  Looks way easier than zippers!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I hate zippers. I use buttons on everything.


----------



## PrincessKell

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!




What a sweet face! and those eyes... charming



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
> So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !



I think that onesie sounds super cute. you could do tie dye in girl colors and add hearts or something.


----------



## PrincessKell

*Ladies and Tom (where ever you may be these days) 

Im looking for crafty books to check out at the library, So fill me up with books you love! Please pretty please. I need books to look at to jump start my crafty bone. I've been asked to have a table at the schools "craftateria  fundraiser" event. 

So anything you have read, or heard about or just LOVE...new or old. Please let me know. I love the library to check these babies out.*


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


>



So cute for your first try! I have yet to even attempt anything on my new machine so you are ahead of me!



DisneyKings said:


> Did I miss what pattern this is?  I love it.  I really need to make my girls some nightgowns...



Sorry, I answered on facebook and not here: Katrin pattern. Super cute, but you have to trace the pieces and there aren't many directions. There aren't many parts either, so it's pretty easy to figure out.



jham said:


> No one remembered me?  I got left in the dust, or slush as the case may be.
> 
> You're sick Jessica?  Me too!  Let's have a sick and left behind pity party!







PrincessKell said:


> *Ladies and Tom (where ever you may be these days)
> 
> Im looking for crafty books to check out at the library, So fill me up with books you love! Please pretty please. I need books to look at to jump start my crafty bone. I've been asked to have a table at the schools "craftateria  fundraiser" event.
> 
> So anything you have read, or heard about or just LOVE...new or old. Please let me know. I love the library to check these babies out.*



My husband got me this book last Christmas: Cute Stuff It is really neat and Megan and I have made several of the projects. We made Heather and Teresa tissue holders out of felt!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits?  See how I brought sewing into my question?  ROFL!  

I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> Sorry, I answered on facebook and not here: Katrin pattern. Super cute, but you have to trace the pieces and there aren't many directions. There aren't many parts either, so it's pretty easy to figure out.
> !



I just looked at that pattern and I love it.  Don't know if I have money to spend on sewing right now, but I love that it is for adults and children!  Have you done any shirts for you?


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!


Bailey!  He is so cute!



glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.


Great job!!!!  



jham said:


> No one remembered me?  I got left in the dust, or slush as the case may be.
> 
> You're sick Jessica?  Me too!  Let's have a sick and left behind pity party!


Sorry!  I can barely remember myself these days
Feel better to you and Jessica!


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies, wish me luck- big day tomorrow
> 1st: yet another ARD meeting (for special education for DD) and now, of course we're paying the advocate $50/hr to sit there with us, so I'm even more stressed; she emailed today and offered to meet us before hand and all I could think of was the extra $25, so I said, no thanks, we're fine- we'll see you at 10:30...ugh.
> 
> Second, my Janome seems to have the same issue it had 6 months ago- bye bye another $100-150 at least.  However, this is one dark cloud that just might have a slightly silver toned lining- My dad happened to mention- you're getting it fixed again?  Which led me into a discussion w/ DH about how we were throwing money away on an outdated machine, and if we traded both my embroidery (PES700ii) and my sewing machine in, we might get a good deal on an Innovis 1500D (which would be super awesome, because I can almost taste that 6x10 embroidery field).  Of course, between the meeting and a very full day of patients I probably won't be able to sqeeze in the sewing machine dealer, but I'm sure gonna give it my best effort.  Here's hoping for good news!


Good luck with the meeting  AND getting to the dealer!  I was looking at that machine the other day when I bought my serger.


Well I broke down and used my new serger and am totally IN LOVE!!!!!

 I saw Heather and Teresa where talking about TV shows.  Heather I am itching to try Dexter (sorry Teresa) 
Teresa -  You would so scold me if you knew what my favorite shows are....  So don't look!

True Blood, Sons of Anarchy , Entourage, and a few more....



If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.  

So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK


----------



## birdie757

glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.



That butterfly is one I tested my new machine with!  It all looks great.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK



  Prayers for you...gosh thank goodness he listened to your mom!  My college roomates's step dad had almost the same exact thing happen and her mom was the one that pushed him to go to the ER also...saved his life.  There is a lesson here and my mom always says it...we have to really be aware when something unusual happens with our mates as we may be the only ones to see it.



My TV shows are few and far between.  I LOVE NCIS! I also mourn the loss of ER...so much that my BFF sent me a card when it went off!  I try to watch Bones, but usually have to catch the reruns as it comes on Katie's dance night.  I used to watch Heroes, but it started to really drag so I stopeed....other than that, I really don't watch TV at all.



Teresa - found out about the ring.  I was a little off on the age.  Seems she was working at 11 but she didn't buy the ring until she was almost 14.  She was waiting tables at a Greek resturant in Durham, NC...which is where she and my mom grew up.  Mom can't remember the name of the resturant and now it is bugging her.  Anyway, that is also where she met my Papa. 

On a trip to Oklahoma once I was driving with my Papa (that is where he is from....he is Choctaw Indian) , my mom was sleeping and I was driving, so I thought I would ask him questions...my mom was uncomfortable me bringing up her mom to him since they had divorced when my mom was 8.  Anyway, he was in NC training at what was then Camp Butner during WWII.  The nearest "big" city was Durham, so when they got leave, that is where the soldiers would go.  That is how he met my grandmother.  He says she lied about her age to him so she could date him...but so did he so he could join the Army! (Found that out while in OK on that trip!)  But, they fell in love.  When he shipped overseas to fight, she went to OK to live with his mother and Grandmother.  My Grandma was scared for the storms in OK, so she moved back to NC while he was gone and brought his Grandma with her.  I guess that is why my Papa always stayed here.

Sorry....I know that is more than you asked.   I just love thinking about the two of them telling little lies to each other, it really is funny.  They were a very handsome couple....I will try to take a picture of their portrait....don't have a scanner.


----------



## birdie757

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
> So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !



My sister just had a baby girl last week and they can't get enough of onsies with tutus!  I think it is a great idea.  They are absolutely so sweet.  Maybe you could do a monogram on the oneise?


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> If I ever get back to my TR, you are mentioned in the next day!  I've actually had it written for a few months, but I have to edit it!



Too funny! I know you will get around to doing it and I can't wait to read it. I am going to make sure I am subscribed now . 

I have a couple of weeks off until my next semester at college so I am trying to get everything done now and do things I didn't have time to do last semester. I know once school starts I am not going to have time to do anything, so I am trying to enjoy my break and thinking about the next vacation.....that I sooooo need. 

Well, I'll check back later and maybe find some pics to post. TTFN!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers for you...gosh thank goodness he listened to your mom!  My college roomates's step dad had almost the same exact thing happen and her mom was the one that pushed him to go to the ER also...saved his life.  There is a lesson here and my mom always says it...we have to really be aware when something unusual happens with our mates as we may be the only ones to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> My TV shows are few and far between.  I LOVE NCIS! I also mourn the loss of ER...so much that my BFF sent me a card when it went off!  I try to watch Bones, but usually have to catch the reruns as it comes on Katie's dance night.  I used to watch Heroes, but it started to really drag so I stopeed....other than that, I really don't watch TV at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa - found out about the ring.  I was a little off on the age.  Seems she was working at 11 but she didn't buy the ring until she was almost 14.  She was waiting tables at a Greek resturant in Durham, NC...which is where she and my mom grew up.  Mom can't remember the name of the resturant and now it is bugging her.  Anyway, that is also where she met my Papa.
> 
> On a trip to Oklahoma once I was driving with my Papa (that is where he is from....he is Choctaw Indian) , my mom was sleeping and I was driving, so I thought I would ask him questions...my mom was uncomfortable me bringing up her mom to him since they had divorced when my mom was 8.  Anyway, he was in NC training at what was then Camp Butner during WWII.  The nearest "big" city was Durham, so when they got leave, that is where the soldiers would go.  That is how he met my grandmother.  He says she lied about her age to him so she could date him...but so did he so he could join the Army! (Found that out while in OK on that trip!)  But, they fell in love.  When he shipped overseas to fight, she went to OK to live with his mother and Grandmother.  My Grandma was scared for the storms in OK, so she moved back to NC while he was gone and brought his Grandma with her.  I guess that is why my Papa always stayed here.
> 
> Sorry....I know that is more than you asked.   I just love thinking about the two of them telling little lies to each other, it really is funny.  They were a very handsome couple....I will try to take a picture of their portrait....don't have a scanner.


Thanks!  It really helps hearing good stories.  I am also thrilled he listened to my mom.  Same thing happened to my dad he was having stomach pains and my mom said lets go to the ER he refused and died the next day.  Though I miss my dad more then anything I couldn't ask for a better step dad.  Frankly my step dad has been my 2nd dad as long as my dad was my dad.  He is one tough cookie though!  

What a great story.  I love family histories.


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Well I broke down and used my new serger and am totally IN LOVE!!!!!
> 
> I saw Heather and Teresa where talking about TV shows.  Heather I am itching to try Dexter (sorry Teresa)
> Teresa -  You would so scold me if you knew what my favorite shows are....  So don't look!
> 
> True Blood, Sons of Anarchy , Entourage, and a few more....
> 
> 
> 
> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK


Oh, dear; I'll definitely be praying for him, and for your family.  I know you're all grateful he listened to your mom.  I hope he recovers quickly.  I'm glad you're enjoying your serger- which one did you get?  As far as TV; I'm so out of the loop; I love Lie to me, and I enjoy 18 and counting, and table for 12 on TLC.  I also admit I really enjoy so you think you can dance.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Teresa - found out about the ring.  I was a little off on the age.  Seems she was working at 11 but she didn't buy the ring until she was almost 14.  She was waiting tables at a Greek resturant in Durham, NC...which is where she and my mom grew up.  Mom can't remember the name of the resturant and now it is bugging her.  Anyway, that is also where she met my Papa.
> 
> On a trip to Oklahoma once I was driving with my Papa (that is where he is from....he is Choctaw Indian) , my mom was sleeping and I was driving, so I thought I would ask him questions...my mom was uncomfortable me bringing up her mom to him since they had divorced when my mom was 8.  Anyway, he was in NC training at what was then Camp Butner during WWII.  The nearest "big" city was Durham, so when they got leave, that is where the soldiers would go.  That is how he met my grandmother.  He says she lied about her age to him so she could date him...but so did he so he could join the Army! (Found that out while in OK on that trip!)  But, they fell in love.  When he shipped overseas to fight, she went to OK to live with his mother and Grandmother.  My Grandma was scared for the storms in OK, so she moved back to NC while he was gone and brought his Grandma with her.  I guess that is why my Papa always stayed here.
> 
> Sorry....I know that is more than you asked.   I just love thinking about the two of them telling little lies to each other, it really is funny.  They were a very handsome couple....I will try to take a picture of their portrait....don't have a scanner.



That is such a sweet story- thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

syncsk8mom said:


> Your new puppy is TOOOOO cute....congrats





billwendy said:


> Beautiful Puppy!!!!





RMAMom said:


> Oh My Gosh is he cute. I just want to scoop him/her up and smell his little head.





teresajoy said:


> Oh, cute!!!





*Toadstool* said:


> Aww.. he/she is too cute!





PrincessKell said:


> What a sweet face! and those eyes... charming



Thanks Everyone!  That's Bailey.  He's such a good boy.  We all love him to pieces.  He's from Louisiana and was transported up here Thanksgiving week...just in time for all the snow!



busy mommy said:


> I'm glad I found you all!  I've been checking in periodically over the past few days  but haven't posted.  I had surgery last week and am recovering nicely thanks to my wonderful husband who refuses to let me up for anything... to that I am very appreciative.  I am going to owe him bigtime when I am all better.
> I was able to order the PED basic for my machine though.  So watch out Heather Sue.  I will be bothering you soon.   I would have ordered it sooner but didn't want to spend that kind of money.  Percocet helped with the decision...Maybe that is the real reason my husband won't let me sit at the computer
> I hope everyone is having a great start to the new year. Mine started off with a bang!




oooh...hope you are feeling better soon.  

Same to Jessica and Jeanne!



MinnieForMe said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.



I have the XTi....LOVE IT!  If you have any specific questions-feel free to PM me. 



minnie2 said:


> Bailey!  He is so cute!
> 
> 
> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK




Still praying Marlo and hpoe they get results soon.


----------



## Haganfam5

Oh, I tried to subscribe to your thread Teresa but it wouldn't let me. It said this thread is not accepting new posts.....I am not trying to post, I am trying to subscribe.......Maybe you have it locked for now. Just let me know when it opens and I will join.

*One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, dear; I'll definitely be praying for him, and for your family.  I know you're all grateful he listened to your mom.  I hope he recovers quickly.  I'm glad you're enjoying your serger- which one did you get?  As far as TV; I'm so out of the loop; I love Lie to me, and I enjoy 18 and counting, and table for 12 on TLC.  I also admit I really enjoy so you think you can dance.
> 
> 
> That is such a sweet story- thank you for sharing it with us



Thanks.  I got the Brother 3034d.  My step dad actually gave me money towards it for Christmas because he knew I wanted one for along time.  So it was fitting that the 1st 2 things I made with it where for him and his recovery.

Kristine,  thanks.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK



Prayers being said.  Glad he listed and went to the ER.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK


Lots of prayers for you step dad and entire family.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hmm tv shows.

Biggest Loser, Bones, Ghost Whisperer, Big Bang theory, How I met your mother, The Office, CsI, NCIS, Criminal Minds.

I watched Heroes the first season but could never get into the second season.  Most times I am watching my favorite shows on DVR during the day.  Only time I have for me!


----------



## aksunshine

minnie2- Prayers for your family!!!

Kristine that is such a cute puppy!




glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.


I am so jealous! I have had my embroidery machine since Mother's day. I can't figure it out! I have a reader/ writer that I have NO clue how to use. And I would love to do things like your cupcake (so cute!), but, seriously, how in the H-E- Double Hockey Sticks- do that...I need someone to teach me... 




Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, I tried to subscribe to your thread Teresa but it wouldn't let me. It said this thread is not accepting new posts.....I am not trying to post, I am trying to subscribe.......Maybe you have it locked for now. Just let me know when it opens and I will join.
> 
> *One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*



I was scanning Disney jobs the other day and out of curiosity checked their casting call. They are auditioning for Tiana, so sounds like she may be around for a while!


----------



## woodkins

Haganfam5 said:


> *One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*



Tiana was there in December for meet and greets, I'm not sure how long it will last though. She was in the gazebo behind the Christmas store in New Orleans Square. You can always go to guest services if you are looking for a specific character and they will search all the parks to see if and when that char. will be making an appearance. We did this for 3 yrs and FINALLY got to meet Marie from the Aristocats.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> *disneygirlsndrew*
> 
> Thank you!  Isabella is a mutt- she's part Maltese and part Mini-dauschund.  I say she's not a dog...she's a muppet!


I love that you call her a muppet!  She's SUPER cute!  I told my husband that I need a schnoodle but he's not on board yet!



minnie2 said:


> serger.
> 
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK



Will pray!  Sorry to hear you are going through this but glad it was caught in time.

I totally need to get back to sewing but I need to buy some material and thread so I can use my new machine.  I must admit...it seems totally overwhelming.  Plus, when my youngest is taking her nap, my oldest and I have been addicted to disney dance, dance revolution on the wii!!!  I love that we can play it together and that we are up moving around instead of just sitting around on a couch!

As far as TV shows, does anyone watch Grey's Anatomy or cougar town?  I like those as well as a few others like Desparate housewives...sorry, I don't want crime shows anymore.  I'm already a chicken so those shows just plant bad thoughts in my head!


----------



## woodkins

Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular" 

She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

Speaking of Desperate Housewives...It is not usually high on my list, but I do like Brothers and Sisters...so it is usually on, even if no one is watching.

Anyway, did anyone see last week...I cannot believe I CRIED!!! When the one who is pregnant had the scare...her dream...I cried like a little baby!  I think it really touched my heart string...having a special needs child and the overwhelming feeling you get sometimes.  That is the first time I have ever seen it dealt with in such a sensitive manner.  (or maybe I was just in such an emotional state that it touched me...not sure!)

Nini


----------



## tvgirlmin

I'm Here! I'm Here!  It took me until Page 8, but I finally made it!!!  Did ya miss me?

Had a busy couple days - thought my sewing machine was broken!  Arrrgh!!!!   But it turned out it was just full of lint (I am a newbie and didn't know it could do that!), so I took care of it in a jiff once I figured it out.

Emmy got a modeling call Sunday night, for Monday morning!  Talk about last minute notice, but it was her first call and I was soooooo excited!    She was photographed in a bucket hat, sunglasses and bathing suit for the One Step Ahead catalog - now I really hope they use her pic, so she can tell everyone she is a "swimsuit model"!!!!    She did a great job and I was so proud of her - didn't have my camera, though, so I didn't get any pics - I really hope they use her photos!  She was too cute!

Working on a pirate shirt for Jack - hope to have it finished soon!  Was supposed to have it done for back to school today, but didn't quite make it with the machine mis-hap.  Pics as soon as its done!



minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK



Praying for your stepdad - hope you get good news for him soon, and that God's healing touch is felt in his life.



woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



Praying for Gianna, too.


----------



## peachygreen

I'm here, I found my fullsize pictures, so I will post larger versions of the Disney customs when I am at home (I can't do pictures at work).  I'm not sure how the others posted so small to begin with.  I must have changed my settings in photobucket accidently.  

So my New Years Resolution (one of them at least) is to get over my fear of the serger and actually try to learn how to use it.  I got it for Christmas last year and have not used it once.  At 1st I was in a huge hurry to finish up some Big Gives I was working on so I didn't take the time to learn it.  Then we were putting the house on the market so I didn't have my sewing out much and then we moved and were spending all our time unpacking.  Well my excuses are over and I must learn how to use my Serger this year.  

Any tips on how to get started?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I know some of you have asked for photos on my facebook account!  Ugh!  I've been trying for like an hour!!!  I don't know what the problem is, but I think it is time to walk away for awhile!  It must be something with my DH's computer!  I sure am missing mine!


----------



## AlternateEgo

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



 I'm sorry she is having such a hard time.  It breaks my heart when I think of how my youngest daughter will handle social situations when she is older.  I try to not think about it, just do what I can for her now, and just pray that she will overcome her battles.


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> I
> On the last thread, the person that made that super cute kimono style shirt posted the fabric info for me - I lost the quote when I moved, I just wanted to say THANK YOU!



You're Welcome



RMAMom said:


> Oh Bother, page 5 already.
> 
> Oh well, I'm here and promise to keep up this year, and to sew more often and learn to appliqué and to finally take the plunge and to try to sew a vida for my DGD and follow Financial Peace University and... I'm tired already!
> 
> Happy 2010 Everyone!



The Vida is actually quite easy.  Just follow the tute on Stephres blog.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can I steal yours????  Love it!
> 
> By the way, I keep forgetting to post on here.  We adopted a lab last month from Lab4Rescue!!!!



He is soooooo cute.




glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.



Those are great.  Awesome start.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



I am so sorry that you are having to go through this.  Being a parent of a SN child is riddled with problems, worry and a lack of support from the professionals all the way to the school.  It seems like our tension level is always at high as we try to expect and prevent the next melt down, tantrum or major problem.  Again, put that with no outlet and we end up being walking bowls of jello just trying to make it to the next day.  

Don't feel guilty at all, because ADS and other symptoms are not visible doesn't mean they are not there.  If you saw a child with severe CP or a physical malformation it would be obvious but situation is very different and society holds us to different standards.

I sure do wish you were close to us, I would have you over for coffee and chat.  But since we can't feel free to write to me anytime.  There are a few of here with SN children. We get it!  Prayers for you and your DD.


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## AlternateEgo

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> Maybe I'll actually post a bit this time around    Heaven knows I'll have plenty of time now with all three kids away at school.
> So, I was just invited to a baby shower where there will be a onesie contest...and already I'm feeling pressure!  Any ideas on a great way to decorate/applique/paint/etc a newborn size onesie for a baby girl?  Baby's name will be Naomi.  I'm thinking a princess face applique with an attached tutu, but is that practical?  or doable?  H E L P !



My sister is wanting me to arrange a onesie contest at her shower.  I would prefer to have everyone bring their designed onesies to the shower, but I think she is wanting everyone to make them AT the shower.  

My suggestion is that unless it was requested to be newborn size, I would make it a larger size.  At least at my baby shower I got mostly size NB - 6 months and then the large sizes trailed off. I think the larger sizes would get to last longer 

I really love your idea about the princess face with attached tutu.  Some designs I have seen have the tutu around the front and the back is clear so that baby can lay without having a bulge in their back.  I did a google image search for "Princess onesie tutu" and got a ton of cute pictures.


----------



## birdie757

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, I tried to subscribe to your thread Teresa but it wouldn't let me. It said this thread is not accepting new posts.....I am not trying to post, I am trying to subscribe.......Maybe you have it locked for now. Just let me know when it opens and I will join.
> 
> *One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*


I am not sure how to do this while you are at home but I know that if you go to the concierge desk at your resort there is a "character hotline" they can call and get the meet and greet schedule for any character that will be at the park that day.  I think the line opens up at 9am.  Dd's favorite is daisy so we always use that when we get to the end of our trip and haven't seen her yet.  When we were there in Nov Tianna was near a Christmas store neat the Haunted Mansion.  I can't remember the name of the store now though.  We never got to see her...just missed her each time we tried.


----------



## birdie757

AlternateEgo said:


> My sister is wanting me to arrange a onesie contest at her shower.  I would prefer to have everyone bring their designed onesies to the shower, but I think she is wanting everyone to make them AT the shower.



My friend did this at her shower.  I wish we could have done it in advance and so did lots of the people there.  it was messy and she ended up having to take 30 wet painted onsies home with her.  Her dd was never able to wear any of them because the paint was stiff and scratchy where it bled through the material and, well lets be honest, most of them looked like a bad middle school art project.  She literally has them in a box still and her dd is 18m now.  She is still trying to find a creative way to preserve them but the bulk of all the oneies is a bit much to do anything with.  We might actually cut them up into a display blanket or something similar to a t-shirt quilt.

If people could make them at home you would have many different mediums, like paint, or iron on transfers or even embroidery.  I think it also depends on the craftiness of the party goers too.


----------



## RMAMom

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



I will add you both to my prayers. I can feel your pain through your post and I will pray for peace for both of you.


----------



## woodkins

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so sorry that you are having to go through this.  Being a parent of a SN child is riddled with problems, worry and a lack of support from the professionals all the way to the school.  It seems like our tension level is always at high as we try to expect and prevent the next melt down, tantrum or major problem.  Again, put that with no outlet and we end up being walking bowls of jello just trying to make it to the next day.
> 
> Don't feel guilty at all, because ADS and other symptoms are not visible doesn't mean they are not there.  If you saw a child with severe CP or a physical malformation it would be obvious but situation is very different and society holds us to different standards.
> 
> I sure do wish you were close to us, I would have you over for coffee and chat.  But since we can't feel free to write to me anytime.  There are a few of here with SN children. We get it!  Prayers for you and your DD.



THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> *Ladies and Tom (where ever you may be these days)
> 
> Im looking for crafty books to check out at the library, So fill me up with books you love! Please pretty please. I need books to look at to jump start my crafty bone. I've been asked to have a table at the schools "craftateria  fundraiser" event.
> 
> So anything you have read, or heard about or just LOVE...new or old. Please let me know. I love the library to check these babies out.*





Stephres said:


> My husband got me this book last Christmas: Cute Stuff It is really neat and Megan and I have made several of the projects. We made Heather and Teresa tissue holders out of felt!



Kell, I was going to tell you about the really cool book that Steph's husband got her for Christmas last year, but I see she beat me too it!!! She brought it up with her when she was staying with Heather, and it is really neat!!! The tissue holders she made us are adorable!!! I love mine! (Thanks Steph!) 



MinnieForMe said:


> Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits?  See how I brought sewing into my question?  ROFL!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.



I just use a little point and shoot, I like Corey's Samsung he's had it for a few years. 

He just bought a Cannon T1I that seems to take very nice pictures and does video too. 



minnie2 said:


> Well I broke down and used my new serger and am totally IN LOVE!!!!!
> 
> I saw Heather and Teresa where talking about TV shows.  Heather I am itching to try Dexter (sorry Teresa)
> Teresa -  You would so scold me if you knew what my favorite shows are....  So don't look!
> 
> True Blood, Sons of Anarchy , Entourage, and a few more....
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK



Lucky for you I don't watch much TV, so I have no clue what those shows are! I just happened to see Dexter once and was absolutely floored that a show like that would be made and watched. 

I use to watch Heros, but the spiritistic aspects of it bothered me, so I decided to listen to my conscience! 

I have seen True Lies a few times and like the whole concept, but it gets a little violent at times. I like to watch it and then ask the kids questions to see if I can read their signals!!  

I'm still praying for your Dad. 




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers for you...gosh thank goodness he listened to your mom!  My college roomates's step dad had almost the same exact thing happen and her mom was the one that pushed him to go to the ER also...saved his life.  There is a lesson here and my mom always says it...we have to really be aware when something unusual happens with our mates as we may be the only ones to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> My TV shows are few and far between.  I LOVE NCIS! I also mourn the loss of ER...so much that my BFF sent me a card when it went off!  I try to watch Bones, but usually have to catch the reruns as it comes on Katie's dance night.  I used to watch Heroes, but it started to really drag so I stopeed....other than that, I really don't watch TV at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa - found out about the ring.  I was a little off on the age.  Seems she was working at 11 but she didn't buy the ring until she was almost 14.  She was waiting tables at a Greek resturant in Durham, NC...which is where she and my mom grew up.  Mom can't remember the name of the resturant and now it is bugging her.  Anyway, that is also where she met my Papa.
> 
> On a trip to Oklahoma once I was driving with my Papa (that is where he is from....he is Choctaw Indian) , my mom was sleeping and I was driving, so I thought I would ask him questions...my mom was uncomfortable me bringing up her mom to him since they had divorced when my mom was 8.  Anyway, he was in NC training at what was then Camp Butner during WWII.  The nearest "big" city was Durham, so when they got leave, that is where the soldiers would go.  That is how he met my grandmother.  He says she lied about her age to him so she could date him...but so did he so he could join the Army! (Found that out while in OK on that trip!)  But, they fell in love.  When he shipped overseas to fight, she went to OK to live with his mother and Grandmother.  My Grandma was scared for the storms in OK, so she moved back to NC while he was gone and brought his Grandma with her.  I guess that is why my Papa always stayed here.
> 
> Sorry....I know that is more than you asked.   I just love thinking about the two of them telling little lies to each other, it really is funny.  They were a very handsome couple....I will try to take a picture of their portrait....don't have a scanner.



Oh please don't apologize!!!! I love it!!! I'm so glad you shared. I just love hearing things like this!



Haganfam5 said:


> Too funny! I know you will get around to doing it and I can't wait to read it. I am going to make sure I am subscribed now
> 
> I have a couple of weeks off until my next semester at college so I am trying to get everything done now and do things I didn't have time to do last semester. I know once school starts I am not going to have time to do anything, so I am trying to enjoy my break and thinking about the next vacation.....that I sooooo need.
> 
> Well, I'll check back later and maybe find some pics to post. TTFN!





Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, I tried to subscribe to your thread Teresa but it wouldn't let me. It said this thread is not accepting new posts.....I am not trying to post, I am trying to subscribe.......Maybe you have it locked for now. Just let me know when it opens and I will join.
> 
> *One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*



I just asked them to move it back to the open TRs, so hopefully in a few days you can subscribe again and I can update! 

Who is your sister? Did she post here? Hello Jessica's sister!!!  






aksunshine said:


> minnie2- Prayers for your family!!!
> 
> Kristine that is such a cute puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous! I have had my embroidery machine since Mother's day. I can't figure it out! I have a reader/ writer that I have NO clue how to use. And I would love to do things like your cupcake (so cute!), but, seriously, how in the H-E- Double Hockey Sticks- do that...I need someone to teach me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was scanning Disney jobs the other day and out of curiosity checked their casting call. They are auditioning for Tiana, so sounds like she may be around for a while!



What kind of reader and machine do you have? I have PED-Basic. If you have that I might be able to help you. You can PM me if you like. 



woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



I'm sorry, that has to be so hard.  It's so hard to see our kids struggling with things. 


tvgirlmin said:


> I'm Here! I'm Here!  It took me until Page 8, but I finally made it!!!  Did ya miss me?
> 
> Had a busy couple days - thought my sewing machine was broken!  Arrrgh!!!!   But it turned out it was just full of lint (I am a newbie and didn't know it could do that!), so I took care of it in a jiff once I figured it out.
> 
> Emmy got a modeling call Sunday night, for Monday morning!  Talk about last minute notice, but it was her first call and I was soooooo excited!   She was photographed in a bucket hat, sunglasses and bathing suit for the One Step Ahead catalog - now I really hope they use her pic, so she can tell everyone she is a "swimsuit model"!!!!  She did a great job and I was so proud of her - didn't have my camera, though, so I didn't get any pics - I really hope they use her photos!  She was too cute!
> :



How exciting about the modeling call!!!! Keep us updated! 



peachygreen said:


> I'm here, I found my fullsize pictures, so I will post larger versions of the Disney customs when I am at home (I can't do pictures at work).  I'm not sure how the others posted so small to begin with.  I must have changed my settings in photobucket accidently.
> 
> So my New Years Resolution (one of them at least) is to get over my fear of the serger and actually try to learn how to use it.  I got it for Christmas last year and have not used it once.  At 1st I was in a huge hurry to finish up some Big Gives I was working on so I didn't take the time to learn it.  Then we were putting the house on the market so I didn't have my sewing out much and then we moved and were spending all our time unpacking.  Well my excuses are over and I must learn how to use my Serger this year.
> 
> Any tips on how to get started?



My tip is to just start using it! It's really not that hard. Just jump into a project and go. For me, I had to stop being so obsessive about the tension. I was trying to get it "perfect" but then realized it doesn't have to be! So, as long as it's not too bad, just go for it! 



coteau_chick said:


>



Hello there! Don't spill your coffee on your computer.


----------



## angel23321

ACK...page 10!!!!  

Damm work getting in the way of playing.


----------



## Granna4679

*Minnie2* - So glad your mom had the wisdom to take him in immediately.  I hope he has a speedy recovery.

As for what I would do if I wasn't worried about failing?????  Probably become an interior decorator or open a boutique for children's clothing.  

Favorite shows???  I LOVE the Mentalist....and all the CSI series.  And I spend more hours than I care to count watching HGTV (or any other home improvement channels I can find).  




teresajoy said:


> Rochelle, that's our niece Courtney's middle name, I hope I can remember it now! Knowing me, I'll just start calling you Courtney!



That is my youngest daughter's middle name also....Brooke Rochelle



glorib said:


> So, I've been playing around. . . here's a couple of pictures!  Keep in mind, I only have a few colors of embroidery thread at the moment, so the colors on the cupcake aren't exactly perfect.  I need to order the Marathon thread, just haven't done it yet. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cupcake is a design from SWAK and the other are just what came in my machine - I was playing around with placement, etc.  On the hoop now is a tinkerbell applique that I'm testing out for a top I want to make for Ella.



Love the designs....especially the cupcake.  Can't wait to see the tinkerbell.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies, wish me luck- big day tomorrow
> 1st: yet another ARD meeting (for special education for DD) and now, of course we're paying the advocate $50/hr to sit there with us, so I'm even more stressed; she emailed today and offered to meet us before hand and all I could think of was the extra $25, so I said, no thanks, we're fine- we'll see you at 10:30...ugh.
> 
> Second, my Janome seems to have the same issue it had 6 months ago- bye bye another $100-150 at least.  However, this is one dark cloud that just might have a slightly silver toned lining- My dad happened to mention- you're getting it fixed again?  Which led me into a discussion w/ DH about how we were throwing money away on an outdated machine, and if we traded both my embroidery (PES700ii) and my sewing machine in, we might get a good deal on an Innovis 1500D (which would be super awesome, because I can almost taste that 6x10 embroidery field).  Of course, between the meeting and a very full day of patients I probably won't be able to sqeeze in the sewing machine dealer, but I'm sure gonna give it my best effort.  Here's hoping for good news!



Good luck on both accounts.  I hope all works out for you.  



*Toadstool* said:


> I hate zippers. I use buttons on everything.



I hate zippers too.  I will do just about anything to avoid zippers.



birdie757 said:


> My sister just had a baby girl last week and they can't get enough of onsies with tutus!  I think it is a great idea.  They are absolutely so sweet.  Maybe you could do a monogram on the oneise?



Congrats on the new niece....pictures??



woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



Ahhhh..my heart just breaks for her.  I am so sorry she is having to go through this.  



tvgirlmin said:


> Emmy got a modeling call Sunday night, for Monday morning!  Talk about last minute notice, but it was her first call and I was soooooo excited!    She was photographed in a bucket hat, sunglasses and bathing suit for the One Step Ahead catalog - now I really hope they use her pic, so she can tell everyone she is a "swimsuit model"!!!!    She did a great job and I was so proud of her - didn't have my camera, though, so I didn't get any pics - I really hope they use her photos!  She was too cute!



Oh, can't wait to see pictures.  Sounds so cute!


----------



## angel23321

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



Breaking my heart just reading what she said to you.  I will be praying for her.  And don't feel guilty.  We all need someplace to vent and get support.


----------



## angel23321

HELP!!!

 I need your pictures of your organized sewing room and ideas on how to organize. I know some have been posted before.  I just bought a table at Ikea (love that store) when I was in NJ to put my NEW serger on.  My room is such a mess...how do you organize your fabric..good ideas anyone?  Mine are in a big tub and I hate it cause I can never find what I'm looking for.  THANKS!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Teresa=-- I have a Viking Platinum 955E machine and its R/W (also Viking). Packaging says 4D d-CARD Reader/ Writer kit.


----------



## Shannalee724

I'm here!!!  I made it on page 10!  Not bad 



*Toadstool* said:


> *SCENTSY QUESTION*
> Someone in the thread posted something about Scentsy, so I ordered one and it just came in. I'm noticing the scent isn't that strong. I guess I am spoiled by Circle E. How many cubes am I supposed to put in there to get alot of scent going on? How do you know when to change it out? I find their website very uninformative.



I love Scentsy   I use all 6 cubes in my regular and 2 in my plug ins.



glorib said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> So cute!  It looks like it is stitching very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, wish me luck- big day tomorrow
> 1st: yet another ARD meeting (for special education for DD) and now, of course we're paying the advocate $50/hr to sit there with us, so I'm even more stressed; she emailed today and offered to meet us before hand and all I could think of was the extra $25, so I said, no thanks, we're fine- we'll see you at 10:30...ugh.
> 
> Second, my Janome seems to have the same issue it had 6 months ago- bye bye another $100-150 at least.  However, this is one dark cloud that just might have a slightly silver toned lining- My dad happened to mention- you're getting it fixed again?  Which led me into a discussion w/ DH about how we were throwing money away on an outdated machine, and if we traded both my embroidery (PES700ii) and my sewing machine in, we might get a good deal on an Innovis 1500D (which would be super awesome, because I can almost taste that 6x10 embroidery field).  Of course, between the meeting and a very full day of patients I probably won't be able to sqeeze in the sewing machine dealer, but I'm sure gonna give it my best effort.  Here's hoping for good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of good thoughts and vibes headed your way!!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy to listen.  Thoughts and prayers for you both.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Minnie 2: Prayers said for a peaceful and speed recovery.

I went to quote but can't find it.


----------



## MinnieForMe

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



I'll say a prayer for her!  My son has some mild issues and the best thing we did was encourage him to form a circle of wonderful friends.  Maybe, it'll only be one friend or two not a group but having a close friend makes you feel accepted and loved.  It makes all the difference especially when you get to the middle school age.   Don't be afraid to recruit her teacher to help you pick someone who might become a good friend if you don't know anyone yourself.

As far as clothes, is soft better?  I'm thinking some of the organic Hanna Andersons.  My son has problems with socks.  He can't stand seams but it has gotten so much better with age.  

Keep the faith!  This too will pass and she'll grow stronger and be a more compassionate, wonderful person thanks to the love and support you give her!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ugh!  Lost my quote!  Oh well...interesting to hear others have my name. I don't hear it too often!  I was only a few days old before my parent's picked it out   When I was younger, they called me "Shelli" but now I go by my given name.

Teresa, I thought I read somewhere that your  middle name is Joy.  Am I right?  That's my youngest dd's middle name.  She was named after my sister and it fit right in because she was born close to Christmas!


----------



## minnie2

Thanks again for all your prayer it means so much.  



woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!


Aw this breaks my heart.  she is a specail little girl!



peachygreen said:


> I'm here, I found my fullsize pictures, so I will post larger versions of the Disney customs when I am at home (I can't do pictures at work).  I'm not sure how the others posted so small to begin with.  I must have changed my settings in photobucket accidently.
> 
> So my New Years Resolution (one of them at least) is to get over my fear of the serger and actually try to learn how to use it.  I got it for Christmas last year and have not used it once.  At 1st I was in a huge hurry to finish up some Big Gives I was working on so I didn't take the time to learn it.  Then we were putting the house on the market so I didn't have my sewing out much and then we moved and were spending all our time unpacking.  Well my excuses are over and I must learn how to use my Serger this year.
> 
> Any tips on how to get started?


I say just go for it!  It isn't as scary as you think!  Granted I was terrified of mine But the lady in the store threaded it and it really didn't seem to hard.  When I used it for the 1st time yesterday I was AMAZED at how easy and fast it is!!!!  



teresajoy said:


> Lucky for you I don't watch much TV, so I have no clue what those shows are! I just happened to see Dexter once and was absolutely floored that a show like that would be made and watched.
> 
> I use to watch Heros, but the spiritistic aspects of it bothered me, so I decided to listen to my conscience!
> 
> I have seen True Lies a few times and like the whole concept, but it gets a little violent at times. I like to watch it and then ask the kids questions to see if I can read their signals!!
> 
> I'm still praying for your Dad.


thanks!

True Lies is a different show.  True Blood is my fav and you would hate it but I still love you !
With Heroes I haven't seen it but I agree go with your conscience,  Remember like Gimminy Cricket 'Let your conscience be your guide!'


----------



## CastleCreations

I should have NOT gone to Joann's....OH MY GOSH!! I just about DIED when I saw all of the disney stuff. They have BEAUTIFUL trims, beaded things and all of these trims with dangly mickey and Minnie heads, tinkerbell, Mermaid...and not just the characters...it's unreal... I wanted ALL of it!


----------



## froggy33

I just signed up for this!!  But I have questions and you all would be a great help!  For those of you doing this, it says they just want single layer, with fringe down the side.  I have only ever made the kind that you put two layers together, cut the fringe, and then tie them together.  How exactly do they want them made??  Just a 45X60 rectangle with fringe down the 2 long sides??   That seams way to easy and not as warm.?  I know the lady could probably answer my question when she gets back with me, but I was just interest and a little confused.  Thanks for your help!

Jessica


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> Congrats on the new niece....pictures??



Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.






Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Everyone!  That's Bailey.  He's such a good boy.  We all love him to pieces.  He's from Louisiana and was transported up here Thanksgiving week...just in time for all the snow!


I knew he was super cute.. its because he is a cajun dog. 



woodkins said:


> She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"


 Praying for her. This breaks my heart.



Shannalee724 said:


> I love Scentsy   I use all 6 cubes in my regular and 2 in my plug ins.


Wow.. ya I am definitely not using enough cubes.


I just got my *Flurr* in.. oh my goodness!! It is yummy... sooo soft and fluffy. Definitely need some of this if you have a baby. It is just the softest fabric I have ever felt. I will post a picture when I remember.


----------



## *Toadstool*

birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?


Awww! My DD weighed 7lbs 4 ounces. 
Definitely one proud grandpa. How sweet.


----------



## jham

MinnieForMe said:


> Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits?  See how I brought sewing into my question?  ROFL!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.



I really like my Canon Rebel XSi, I just need time to learn how to use it!



woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!







froggy33 said:


> I just signed up for this!!  But I have questions and you all would be a great help!  For those of you doing this, it says they just want single layer, with fringe down the side.  I have only ever made the kind that you put two layers together, cut the fringe, and then tie them together.  How exactly do they want them made??  Just a 45X60 rectangle with fringe down the 2 long sides??   That seams way to easy and not as warm.?  I know the lady could probably answer my question when she gets back with me, but I was just interest and a little confused.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> Jessica



Here are the single layer fleece blanket instructions from the Project Linus website.  

http://www.projectlinus.org/patterns/pdf/NoSewFB.pdf


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?



What an adorable picture.  Makes me want a tiny one again.  And yes, he looks SOOOOO PROUD.  Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## AlternateEgo

froggy33 said:


> I just signed up for this!!  But I have questions and you all would be a great help!  For those of you doing this, it says they just want single layer, with fringe down the side.  I have only ever made the kind that you put two layers together, cut the fringe, and then tie them together.  How exactly do they want them made??  Just a 45X60 rectangle with fringe down the 2 long sides??   That seams way to easy and not as warm.?  I know the lady could probably answer my question when she gets back with me, but I was just interest and a little confused.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> Jessica



I think this is what they are asking for. http://www.projectlinus.org/patterns/pdf/FringedFleece.pdf

The hardest thing about this pattern is they don't show an overall finished blanket, which makes it hard for me to know what it will end up looking like


----------



## froggy33

jham said:


> Here are the single layer fleece blanket instructions from the Project Linus website.
> 
> http://www.projectlinus.org/patterns/pdf/NoSewFB.pdf



Thank you!  I ended up getting an email from my lady really quickly!  So I just saw the instructions!  I can't believe that something so simple will get us a free ticket to Disney!!  But it will definitely provide warmth for those in need and it is soooo cold here in Kansas right now!!

Jessica


----------



## AlternateEgo

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!  I ended up getting an email from my lady really quickly!  So I just saw the instructions!  I can't believe that something so simple will get us a free ticket to Disney!!  But it will definitely provide warmth for those in need and it is soooo cold here in Kansas right now!!
> 
> Jessica



oops i was a little late


----------



## Stephres

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just looked at that pattern and I love it.  Don't know if I have money to spend on sewing right now, but I love that it is for adults and children!  Have you done any shirts for you?



And there is a dolly pattern too! I haven't been brave enough to try one for me, but I will!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa, I thought I read somewhere that your  middle name is Joy.  Am I right?  That's my youngest dd's middle name.  She was named after my sister and it fit right in because she was born close to Christmas!



She would like you to think so!  Right, Teresa Joyce?



birdie757 said:


>



Little cuties! Love this picture.


----------



## Haganfam5

birdie757 said:


> I am not sure how to do this while you are at home but I know that if you go to the concierge desk at your resort there is a "character hotline" they can call and get the meet and greet schedule for any character that will be at the park that day.  I think the line opens up at 9am.  Dd's favorite is daisy so we always use that when we get to the end of our trip and haven't seen her yet.  When we were there in Nov Tianna was near a Christmas store neat the Haunted Mansion.  I can't remember the name of the store now though.  We never got to see her...just missed her each time we tried.



Thank you all so much for the info! I know there was another post I missed that was helpful about casting for Tiana, Thank you for that too! I knew you ladies would be the best resource!



teresajoy said:


> I just asked them to move it back to the open TRs, so hopefully in a few days you can subscribe again and I can update!
> 
> Who is your sister? Did she post here? Hello Jessica's sister!!!



Okay Teresa, I will keep my eyes open for your trippie to open. 

My sister Natalie is on the Dis as CinderBella3 (After my niece, her daughter, Bella, who dressed up as Cinderella when she was two, (made by yours truely  We all called her Cinder-Bella). She just signed up so she is a shy newbie. We should all send her hellos.  I have to tell her to come in and say hello. She has seen the board but I don't think she went into it. 
Off to get the kiddoes now. TTFN


----------



## lovesdumbo

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!


I'm so sorry!  It is so hard to see our children struggle.  My heart aches for Gianna.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Teresa tried to help but still no luck.

I want to sign up for the Project Linus for the GAD.  I am signed up with HON but when I click to the sign up page there is not a choice for Project Linus.

I can google virtual projects for HON and get the Project Linus but then it leads me back to the disney GAD page where there is not the project linus.

Could someone please let me know how to sign up for the blankets or PM me and email.  I have called HON 3 x's and no return call, 2 emails, nothing.

TIA


----------



## AlternateEgo

I wanted to come in and share with you that Joann fabrics has a coupon code for 50% off that expires today (google it) and I was able to get 7 yards of fleece (perfect for 6 blankets) for $35 - not including shipping.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Teresa tried to help but still no luck.
> 
> I want to sign up for the Project Linus for the GAD.  I am signed up with HON but when I click to the sign up page there is not a choice for Project Linus.
> 
> I can google virtual projects for HON and get the Project Linus but then it leads me back to the disney GAD page where there is not the project linus.
> 
> Could someone please let me know how to sign up for the blankets or PM me and email.  I have called HON 3 x's and no return call, 2 emails, nothing.
> 
> TIA



All that I did was type in the zip code 62535 and Project Linus had three opportunities.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well here you all are!!  I'm officially caught up  Wish I had a project picture to post, but I've done a whole lot of nothing the past few days...feeling the early pregnancy laziness


----------



## squirrel

MinnieForMe said:


> Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits?  See how I brought sewing into my question?  ROFL!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.




I have a Cannon PowerShot A710 IS.  It takes two AA batteries (I bought one pkg of 4AA rechargables and a charger).  I have taken it on both WDW and DL trips.  I used it the first two years to get pictures and video.  Last year I bought a video camera before my WDW trip.  I found the video was really good, I just wanted to zoom in more to get Mickey at Fantasmic.  I also wanted to use the video camera at the daycare.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

AlternateEgo said:


> I wanted to come in and share with you that Joann fabrics has a coupon code for 50% off that expires today (google it) and I was able to get 7 yards of fleece (perfect for 6 blankets) for $35 - not including shipping.
> 
> All that I did was type in the zip code 62535 and Project Linus had three opportunities.


Yep, it works for your zip code and also the choice at the bottom for other opportunities.  There is just nothing where I live.  Maybe I could find the national office and see if they are on the list.  I could mail my quilts.  I have the fabric and have made them before.  They are fun, quick and easy to make.  I hope one of the blankets I could make would end up on child some night.


----------



## AlternateEgo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yep, it works for your zip code and also the choice at the bottom for other opportunities.  There is just nothing where I live.  Maybe I could find the national office and see if they are on the list.  I could mail my quilts.  I have the fabric and have made them before.  They are fun, quick and easy to make.  I hope one of the blankets I could make would end up on child some night.


 Oh... I guess I forgot to mention that she is (or was) accepting mail in donations 

I actually live in Southern Illinois and we don't have a chapter, but Central Illinois does.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Stephres said:


> She would like you to think so!  Right, Teresa Joyce?
> .


Whoops!  Sorry Teresa!!!!



squirrel said:


> I have a Cannon PowerShot A710 IS.  It takes two AA batteries (I bought one pkg of 4AA rechargables and a charger).  I have taken it on both WDW and DL trips.  I used it the first two years to get pictures and video.  Last year I bought a video camera before my WDW trip.  I found the video was really good, I just wanted to zoom in more to get Mickey at Fantasmic.  I also wanted to use the video camera at the daycare.


We bought a canon powerShot SX20 IS before our last trip and really liked it!  (Just don't drop it on your way in to a park like we did!  That's a whole other story though)
Anyway, my DH doesn't want to invest in a rebel until it has some other things put on them.  He really liked this one because it can also take an HD movie as well.  We used this feature a lot more than we thought we would.  We even have a small video camera, but it was just easier to use this most of the time!

Good luck!


----------



## WDWAtLast

birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?



What a sweet photo! I have a Kendall Brooke, too! (but she is 6!)


----------



## DisneyKings

I went looking at embroidery machines this morning!    I got cash for Christmas that will help with the cost, now to decide what I need.  Any opinions/reviews for the Brother PE-780D ($899)?  I couldn't find any online for that model.  I also looked at the Innovis 1250D--they had it for $1599, which is more than I had really planned on spending.  I'm using a borrowed Viking sewing machine right now, but don't know if my MIL will ever ask for it back or not...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

peachygreen said:


> So my New Years Resolution (one of them at least) is to get over my fear of the serger and actually try to learn how to use it.  I got it for Christmas last year and have not used it once.  At 1st I was in a huge hurry to finish up some Big Gives I was working on so I didn't take the time to learn it.  Then we were putting the house on the market so I didn't have my sewing out much and then we moved and were spending all our time unpacking.  Well my excuses are over and I must learn how to use my Serger this year.
> 
> Any tips on how to get started?



I totally understand where you're at with this!  Only with me it was (and I've told this story before!) my mother's embroidery machine.  Deciding you're ready to tackle it is half the battle IMO!  The best thing to do is to sit at the machine with your owner's manual in your lap and work it through step by step...be sure to have some fabric you don't care about to sew on, trying out all the possible settings.  The number one rule for sergers is BEWARE OF PINS!!!  I've learned the hard way a time or two on this!  lol  The blade doesn't like pins at all.  Anything that's gathered automatically gets a basting done on the regular machine, so I can remove all the pins before serging, and no worries about slipping skirts and such.  Another option is to contact a sewing machine store if there's one near you, they may offer a class even if you didn't purchase there, there will probably be a charge if the machine didn't come from there though.  Good luck...and if it makes you feel any better, I've had my serger for over a year, and I still use the cheat sheet when it comes to changing the settings.


----------



## jham

MinnieVanMom said:


> Teresa tried to help but still no luck.
> 
> I want to sign up for the Project Linus for the GAD.  I am signed up with HON but when I click to the sign up page there is not a choice for Project Linus.
> 
> I can google virtual projects for HON and get the Project Linus but then it leads me back to the disney GAD page where there is not the project linus.
> 
> Could someone please let me know how to sign up for the blankets or PM me and email.  I have called HON 3 x's and no return call, 2 emails, nothing.
> 
> TIA



April, my PM box is full and I don't feel like cleaning it out  so I sent you a message on Facebook.


----------



## glorib

aksunshine said:


> I am so jealous! I have had my embroidery machine since Mother's day. I can't figure it out! I have a reader/ writer that I have NO clue how to use. And I would love to do things like your cupcake (so cute!), but, seriously, how in the H-E- Double Hockey Sticks- do that...I need someone to teach me...



Unfortunately, I can't help you with the reader/writer, but I can tell you there are a couple of good tutorials on the SWAK site.  The multi-applique tutorial is nice - I read through it a couple of times before I attempted the cupcake!  Hopefully, you'll get it figured out soon!  Good luck!


----------



## livndisney

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!  I ended up getting an email from my lady really quickly!  So I just saw the instructions!  I can't believe that something so simple will get us a free ticket to Disney!!  But it will definitely provide warmth for those in need and it is soooo cold here in Kansas right now!!
> 
> Jessica



I guess different area have different requirments. The email I got from project linus said blankets had to be a minimum of 2 layers. And if you make a tie blanket you have to make 2 per person.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> April, my PM box is full and I don't feel like cleaning it out  so I sent you a message on Facebook.



Jeanne, you crack me up!  I did get it and also got a pm from a nice person here with the link up to the project linus.  I had to use my 2nd email but was able to sign everyone up all over again and for the blankets.  

Thanks everyone for always helping out us in need.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyKings said:


> I went looking at embroidery machines this morning!    I got cash for Christmas that will help with the cost, now to decide what I need.  Any opinions/reviews for the Brother PE-780D ($899)?  I couldn't find any online for that model.  I also looked at the Innovis 1250D--they had it for $1599, which is more than I had really planned on spending.  I'm using a borrowed Viking sewing machine right now, but don't know if my MIL will ever ask for it back or not...



I have the 780D and I love it. But I only got around Thanksgiving, so I just sort of know the basics about it right now. I'm hoping to take a class to learn more. But I got it during the $100 rebate, so it made it the same price as the 700.


----------



## PrincessMickey

MinnieForMe said:


> Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits?  See how I brought sewing into my question?  ROFL!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS.  I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.



I have a rebel xsi and I love it. I'm still learning but even the auto function takes great pictures. 

I just checked my email and I got a pin code for Disney  We didn't plan on going this year but maybe just maybe if our house sells we might go in late nov or early dec!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I use the Cannon xsi although I haven't posted a ton of pictures...I'm overall happy with it and I am a total photography novice.  I basically use the point and shoot mode which I'm sure would be snickered upon on the photography board 

I like most of the pictures I get though...here are some of my guys playing in the snow


----------



## clhemsath

teresajoy said:


> I'm glad you made it!!!
> What do you mean by auto signature? The one at the bottom of all my posts? Go to UserCP and there is a link to "edit signature".
> 
> That is what I meant, Teresa, you rock
> 
> I was so busy at work today, I couldn't even keep up with you guys.  Now I am too tired to sew.
> 
> My youngest has to go get a blood draw for a study she was involved in last year.  When I told her, she asked me if I would make an Aurora shirt for her to wear.  How about that for a reason for a custom
> 
> Also, I did promise to use this guy the next time I posted, so Bianca, this is for you.
> 
> They are calling for a "big" snow here of at least three inches starting on Thursday.  Is it sad that I hope it is feet so I can stay in all weekend and get caught up on the list of sewing projects?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Haganfam5 said:


> *One last thing I forgot to ask before. My sister joined the boards and posted a question twice with no responses. So, I figured I would ask you ladies and see if you know. Is princess Tiana going to be at Disney World for a meet and great? I know her show is over now but we think SHE may still be there. My sister is planning a trip around May and my 3 year old niece LOVES her. Everytime she sees the commercial she says "mommy, I love her!"  So, we are hoping someone knows if she will be there or not. Also, do you know where she would be?.........If so, I think I am going to have to get to work on a Tiana dress......*



Tiana was in the gazebo behind the Christmas shop when we were there too.  You can find her by going over the bridge into Adventureland and take a right over the other little bridge and she's right there on the left.



aksunshine said:


> Kristine that is such a cute puppy!



Thanks Alicia!!!



tricia said:


> He is soooooo cute.



Thank you!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> I knew he was super cute.. its because he is a cajun dog.



He is a cajun puppy   He's sooooo southern.  We took him to behavior class last night and they thought we drugged him or somthing because he's sooo mellow!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well here you all are!!  I'm officially caught up  Wish I had a project picture to post, but I've done a whole lot of nothing the past few days...feeling the early pregnancy laziness



Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## froggy33

livndisney said:


> I guess different area have different requirments. The email I got from project linus said blankets had to be a minimum of 2 layers. And if you make a tie blanket you have to make 2 per person.



They must be.  Our instructions say that they must be one layer with fringe down the long sides.  The instructions the lady sent me say this and to just fold over the short edges and sew or leave them as is.  We do have to make 2 a person though.  My thoughts are if you are going to tie them you might as well have two layers, but this saves money I guess.


----------



## pitterpat

clhemsath said:


> They are calling for a "big" snow here of at least three inches starting on Thursday.  Is it sad that I hope it is feet so I can stay in all weekend and get caught up on the list of sewing projects?



I'm assuming by your "big" that you are in the south, too?  I live in NE GA and they are calling for snow Thursday.  I'd love enough to declare it a snow day (usually just a dusting here )!  I could sew while my girls play in the snow.  I'm not a big cold/snow person, but children enjoy a day off and the novelty of southern snow.


I don't remember who asked, but I have a Rebel XSi, too.  I love it!  I'm a total photography wannabe because I never take the time to learn how it all works, but it does take some great shots on auto mode.  I even bought a book, but I never make time to read it.  Oh well.

I have to get sewing.  My girls have 3 birthday parties this weekend and I hope to make some purses for the girls.  Beautiful (and practically free!) gifts   I need motivation!

Time to finish my paperwork and head to bed though!  Nite, Ladies!


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!



 I understand.  Prayers for your family.  And prayers that you're able to find some supports locally too.  Not that you can't talk to us- you can talk to me anytime, but there's just something nice about a hug IRL, and sitting down for coffee with someone who "gets it" that even the disboutiquers can't replicate.


----------



## PrincessKell

Stephres said:


> My husband got me this book last Christmas: Cute Stuff It is really neat and Megan and I have made several of the projects. We made Heather and Teresa tissue holders out of felt!



Thanks! I looked it up at the library and had requested it to be sent to our library. I Love that about the county library here...Just look it up and request it and they will send it to what ever library you are at. I love that they have movies and cds as well as books. Makes being on a tight budget a little easier when there are things for free!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress

Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.

Thanks to Heathersue for the designs

Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.

Here's the front:




and the back:





BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip


----------



## PrincessKell

birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?



Awww she waited for you! hehe that is adorable.  What Grandpa wouldn't be proud with those to beautiful girls!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip




I love the dress.  Lots of work.  You did an awesome job with the color/fabric coordination too.  Yay about the machine working.  That "prayer" worked!

And really, what is up with this weather?  I can't believe it is going to stay below freezing for 48-60 hrs here in Houston over the weekend....BRRRRRR!


----------



## froggy33

This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!





Thanks for looking!

Jessica


----------



## NaeNae

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica




Cute, cute, cute!  I just might have to case this if you don't mind.


----------



## peachygreen

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



That is so cute!



froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Wow Nice Job!


----------



## eeyore3847

Hello Everyone...

I wanted to thank you all for all your good thoughts and prayers.... I feel more back to normal, it helps with holidays over and kids going back to school....
I hope to post this week some things I have started working on... It is good to get back into things for sure.....

Lori


----------



## froggy33

NaeNae said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I just might have to case this if you don't mind.



Go right ahead!  It was really pretty easy, just a lot of ruffling!



peachygreen said:


> Wow Nice Job!



Thanks!


----------



## PrincessKell

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Oooh that is darling. I might have to case it too!


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



I love this!  Love all the princesses and the fabrics you chose - GREAT job!!!



froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



So cute!  LOVE all those ruffles and the little bow!


----------



## PrincessKell

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:



so cute. I can't wait to see it on her, turtleneck and all. hehe 

Hopefully your machine will stay working for you so you can bust out all those items!


----------



## squirrel

Finished the first pillowcase.  Glad I started with the smallest size, it fits the largest pillow with a bit of room.

Not sure why it's so much bigger than it should be.  I followed the directions on the link and adjusted the measurements for the size difference.


----------



## PrincessKell

has anayone seen this blog before?

http://www.princesshairstyles.com/

Oh some of those up-dos Peach would love, but I dont know how to work it with her super curly hair!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


>


Beautiful! I love the fabric choices. Your rolled hem is perfect too!



froggy33 said:


>


So cute!! I love that. I saw a pattern for a dress like this, but can not remember where. Did you sew the ruffles to the dress skirt? The pattern i had saw you sewed each ruffle to another ruffle.. I have no idea how to do that!



PrincessKell said:


> has anayone seen this blog before?
> 
> http://www.princesshairstyles.com/
> 
> Oh some of those up-dos Peach would love, but I dont know how to work it with her super curly hair!


Yay! I love hairstyle blogs. Definitely a good one. Thanks for sharing it.




MinnieForMe said:


> Does anyone mind sharing what camera they use to take pictures of their beautiful outfits? See how I brought sewing into my question? ROFL!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Canon Rebel XS. I've asked opinions of the budget board but I'm afraid to ask on the photography board.


*MinnieForMe*- I have the Rebel XS. I am really loving it. The pictures are so much better than my old point and shoot. I got a good deal on mine with a trade in on my old Cannon. I need to get another lense though. The lense it came with doesn't zoom very much. Definitely worth the money though imo. Would have loved to get the XSi, but it was not eligible for the upgrade deal.


----------



## Stephres

PrincessKell said:


> Thanks! I looked it up at the library and had requested it to be sent to our library. I Love that about the county library here...Just look it up and request it and they will send it to what ever library you are at. I love that they have movies and cds as well as books. Makes being on a tight budget a little easier when there are things for free!



Good, I hope you get it soon!



ireland_nicole said:


>



Gorgeous! I love the fabrics you chose and embroidery looks perfect!



froggy33 said:


>



So pretty! I bet it looks much nicer than the one in the store.



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I wanted to thank you all for all your good thoughts and prayers.... I feel more back to normal, it helps with holidays over and kids going back to school....
> I hope to post this week some things I have started working on... It is good to get back into things for sure.....
> 
> Lori



 Would love to see some of your beautiful creations.


----------



## aksunshine

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


I LOVE it Jessica!


glorib said:


> Unfortunately, I can't help you with the reader/writer, but I can tell you there are a couple of good tutorials on the SWAK site.  The multi-applique tutorial is nice - I read through it a couple of times before I attempted the cupcake!  Hopefully, you'll get it figured out soon!  Good luck!


Thanks! Me too.


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



VERY cute!!!!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Diz-Mommy said:


> I use the Cannon xsi although I haven't posted a ton of pictures...I'm overall happy with it and I am a total photography novice.  I basically use the point and shoot mode which I'm sure would be snickered upon on the photography board
> 
> I like most of the pictures I get though...here are some of my guys playing in the snow



What beautiful pictures!  I'm thinking you guys are convincing me that I NEED this camera!  Now, I need to decide between the XS and the XSi.  I just don't know the difference.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



This is so pretty.  I think I remember seeing a dress like that before at the store too!  May have to try it out!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



Love it!  The fabrics are pretty and the dress itself is awesome!


----------



## minnie2

Some one was asking about camera's. I have a canon power shot that I love!  We had the original canon rebel for YRS!  We loved it so much we upgraded a few months ago to the canon 7D and it is amazing but $$$.  WE gave our old rebel which is still going strong to a friend of ours who loves it.  




birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?


great picture!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip


Love it!  I love Heather's princesses!!!!!



froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


darling!


----------



## Haganfam5

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Tiana was in the gazebo behind the Christmas shop when we were there too.  You can find her by going over the bridge into Adventureland and take a right over the other little bridge and she's right there on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alicia!!!


Thank you for the info! I know exactly where you are talking about so I will tell her to head there first. I am sure we will all be looking for her around every corner when we go. 


froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:



That dress is just too pretty! I am sure she is going to love it!


----------



## Haganfam5

*Hi Ladies! Me again!

 Now that it looks like I will be making at least one Tiana dress, I was wondering if you could all how me YOUR Tiana dresses. I haven't been on here muchin the last six months and I think I missed out on a Lot! I tried to do a search on the last thread and I found a couple og great outfits and Vida's but I know there has to be more. I don't have an embroidering machine so I am looking more at making the actual dresses she wears. 

Thanks for the help ladies! Any ideas, not just pictures, would be greatly appreciated! *


----------



## revrob

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



That is SO CUTE!  GREAT job!  Would you mind sharing the calculations for the ruffles?  Is each ruffle twice the measurement of the one above?  Are all the connectors the same length?


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip


BEAUTIFUL!!!  Love all those fabrics!

When is your DD's birthday?  Mine youngest turns 7 on Jan 20th.



froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


WOW!  LOVE that!


----------



## angel23321

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Absolutely stunning. I love it.


----------



## angel23321

Hello??? Bueller, Bueller?  

Any organizing ideas for me?  I want to work on the sewing room this weekend..just at a loss as where to start.


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Gorgeous dress.  I can see why you would want to make it in every color.  You did a great job and all those ruffles....


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



That is great.  Love all the colour in those fabrics.



froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica




Very pretty.  Sounds like you may have to do a tutorial for all those who want to case you.


----------



## glorib

PrincessKell said:


> has anayone seen this blog before?
> 
> http://www.princesshairstyles.com/
> 
> Oh some of those up-dos Peach would love, but I dont know how to work it with her super curly hair!



I love hairstyle blogs! We have the same problem - Ella is a curly girl, too.  I have found one that I truly love on her - it takes time, but is soooo worth it when it's all done!  I looked for the blog - it's still there, but looks like she's leaving   She still has the tutorial up, but no pictures.  Anyway, here's a picture of Ella in the 'do that I'm talking about - I can try and take pics and so a tutorial for you if you're interested.














The pics are kind of dark but I think you get the gist of it.  The blog I found the idea on is http://www.girlydohairstyles.com/2008/08/got-time.html It's called "Got time" and like I said, it does take some time, but now that I've done it a few times, it's easier and quicker.  Also, I don't do the "messy bun" at the end since Ella has curls.  I just leave it out and curly!


----------



## RMAMom

angel23321 said:


> Hello??? Bueller, Bueller?
> 
> Any organizing ideas for me?  I want to work on the sewing room this weekend..just at a loss as where to start.



I am just getting my sewing room together and I have been searching for organizing tips myself. I found this blog that has a ton of ideas. I hope it helps. When you open the link look to the right side of her page for more ideas/advice.
http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


This is adorable!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



I love the ruffles and I think I will put it on my list of things to conquer this year!


----------



## McDuck

Love all the outfits everyone has posted.  Don't have the time to multi-quote as I'm just taking a wee break from putting up Christmas ornaments while DD naps.  But they are all gorgeous!!!!

re: the camera question...I have a Canon Digital Elph and a Nikon D60, both of which I love.

Also so excited...my Stampin' Up order arrived yesterday, including the light table...so now I can use it for my quilt to trace the coloring book page images onto the white fabric for embroidering the panels.  Now that's incentive to get my housework done quickly.  lol


----------



## Granna4679

RMAMom said:


> I am just getting my sewing room together and I have been searching for organizing tips myself. I found this blog that has a ton of ideas. I hope it helps. When you open the link look to the right side of her page for more ideas/advice.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/



Wow....I would be in HEAVEN if I had a sewing room like this!!  I do like the bulletin board with all the "creations" on it.  I have a blank wall over my sewing machine.  I might try this when I get a chance.


----------



## jessica52877

I have a canon xti. I LOVE it! I use it strictly as a point & shoot since I know nothing about cameras but I still love it! What I love most about it is that I can still video using it and snap a picture while videoing. I am sure in the real photography world that is a big no no but I didn't want to have to carry something else to video.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PrincessMickey said:


> I just checked my email and I got a pin code for Disney  We didn't plan on going this year but maybe just maybe if our house sells we might go in late nov or early dec!!!



Congrats!  What is your pin for...what kind of discount?



ireland_nicole said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:



Love this!  I can't wait to make some of heather's cuties...hopefully in the very near future!



froggy33 said:


> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



Love this!  I would have no idea how to do these ruffles though!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Hmmm....I wonder where the pics went?


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hey has anyone every gone to a Sewing Expo before??  There is one in Tampa next month and then one in Cleveland in March.  I for sure am gonig up for a day to the Tampa show and I might go to the Cleveland show as well as I can meet up with me niece, mom and aunt.  IF anyone is going it would be great to meet up!


----------



## froggy33

PrincessKell said:


> Oooh that is darling. I might have to case it too!





glorib said:


> So cute!  LOVE all those ruffles and the little bow!





RMAMom said:


> I love the ruffles and I think I will put it on my list of things to conquer this year!





Stephres said:


> So pretty! I bet it looks much nicer than the one in the store.





aksunshine said:


> I LOVE it Jessica!





minnie2 said:


> darling!





Haganfam5 said:


> Beautiful!





lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  LOVE that!





angel23321 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I love it.





Granna4679 said:


> Gorgeous dress.  I can see why you would want to make it in every color.  You did a great job and all those ruffles....





lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  LOVE that!





angel23321 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I love it.





Granna4679 said:


> Gorgeous dress.  I can see why you would want to make it in every color.  You did a great job and all those ruffles....





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love this!  I would have no idea how to do these ruffles though!





tricia said:


> Very pretty.  Sounds like you may have to do a tutorial for all those who want to case you.





revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  GREAT job!  Would you mind sharing the calculations for the ruffles?  Is each ruffle twice the measurement of the one above?  Are all the connectors the same length?





mommyof2princesses said:


> This is so pretty.  I think I remember seeing a dress like that before at the store too!  May have to try it out!





*Toadstool* said:


> So cute!! I love that. I saw a pattern for a dress like this, but can not remember where. Did you sew the ruffles to the dress skirt? The pattern i had saw you sewed each ruffle to another ruffle.. I have no idea how to do that!



Thanks all!!!  It was really very simple.  For the bodice I just followed CarlaC's precious dress, with the empire bodice.  To do the little extra at the waist I just cut out a strip the length around the bodice X 1.5", folded it in half length-wise and pressed the heck out of it, then wrapped it around the bodice raw edges together.  The bow was a tube made out of fabric, but you could use a ribbon as well.

For the skirt, I followed Carla's instructions, except I made it 40" around instead of about 50" (I wanted it just a little less full).  I calculated the length and made it just as I would a normal skirt (including following the placket on the back).

Then I made my ruffles.  I had to figure out how "tall" I wanted them and based on my daughters size (I make the size 1 dress), I used 5 ruffles, each 3.25" "tall".  The top ruffle is the same length around as the skirt (about 40"), the other 4 were about 60" - for a ruffle factor of 1.5X.  I did a roll hem on each of the ruffles.  

On the top ruffle, I did not make this into a tube, nor did I gather it, instead I did a roll hem on each of the short ends and left the top raw.  I matched this raw end up with the top of the skirt and pinned.  The reason I did not make this a tube is because of the placket on the back.  The reason I did not ruffle is because it will be ruffled along with the top of the skirt.  This way it only had a total ruffle factor of a little of 1.5X.

For the other ruffles, I serged the top, then sewed them into tubes.  Gathered the top and pinned them directly onto the dress in even, premarked increments.  I did NOT sew them on upside down and then flip over and top stitch.  More work and I think it would have been more full.  But you could do this.

Then I just gathered the top of the skirt and sewed the whole big thing on to the bodice as I would a normal skirt.  I didn't really want to, but I did top stitch the skirt to the bodice.  It was a lot of layers and wouldn't lay right if I hadn't.

I'm sure that is clear as mud.  If I remember and if people want/need me to I can take a picture of the back and of how I put the ruffle on.

Thanks for looking everyone!!


----------



## froggy33

glorib said:


> I love hairstyle blogs! We have the same problem - Ella is a curly girl, too.  I have found one that I truly love on her - it takes time, but is soooo worth it when it's all done!  I looked for the blog - it's still there, but looks like she's leaving   She still has the tutorial up, but no pictures.  Anyway, here's a picture of Ella in the 'do that I'm talking about - I can try and take pics and so a tutorial for you if you're interested.



OMG I LOVE this!!  I can't wait until my daughter has enough hair to do this!  Right now she just has crazy hair!


----------



## froggy33

Haganfam5 said:


> *Hi Ladies! Me again!
> Now that it looks like I will be making at least one Tiana dress, I was wondering if you could all how me YOUR Tiana dresses. I haven't been on here muchin the last six months and I think I missed out on a Lot! I tried to do a search on the last thread and I found a couple og great outfits and Vida's but I know there has to be more. I don't have an embroidering machine so I am looking more at making the actual dresses she wears.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies! Any ideas, not just pictures, would be greatly appreciated! *



I made a Tiana outfit for my daughter to wear this past December.  I had made a ton of dresses, so decided I wanted pants.  This could easily be changed into a dress though!  We didn't get to see Tiana and Kenzie ended up spilling sprite all over it, but it was cute while it lasted!






The flower was pretty easy and I think it is in the bookmarks, yep here: http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html  I think it makes the whole outfit really look like Tiana's.

Good luck!


----------



## Haganfam5

froggy33 said:


> I made a Tiana outfit for my daughter to wear this past December.  I had made a ton of dresses, so decided I wanted pants.  This could easily be changed into a dress though!  We didn't get to see Tiana and Kenzie ended up spilling sprite all over it, but it was cute while it lasted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower was pretty easy and I think it is in the bookmarks, yep here: http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html  I think it makes the whole outfit really look like Tiana's.
> 
> Good luck!




WOW! That is gorgeous! Your right the flower brings the entire outfit together and makes it look like Tiana. Thanks for the link, i am going to have to check that out. I love the fabric you used too with the shimmer. It also reminds me of Tink and Peter Pan a bit. Just adorable.


----------



## birdie757

angel23321 said:


> Hello??? Bueller, Bueller?
> 
> Any organizing ideas for me?  I want to work on the sewing room this weekend..just at a loss as where to start.



I had to clean up a bit before I took pics....it is still messy but you have no idea what it was before!  I have my set up in the nook.  I just reorganized it this weekend so we can actually eat on the table again.




This is a view of the back wall.  The table on the left is an old sewing table a neighbor gave me.  I put a board in it where it had the hole for a machine so I could set my overlock on one end and my regular machine on the other.  The table on the right I just got this weekend at Ikea.  It was only $35 and easy to put together.  It holds my embroidery machine and my coverstitch.  The curtain rod has become a handy clothes line...lol.




This shelving unit was purchased at Ikea as well.  The nifty boxes on the top shelves hold patterns and the labels are nice so I know what type of patterns are in each box.  The bottom boxes hold projects in progress.  The magazine box things on top of the shelf on the right hold my big patterns like Ottobre magazine and Jalies that don't fit in my pattern boxes.  The drawers on the left are actually card board kind of like the old card catalogs at the library.  They hold scissors, feet, bobbins, thread, elastics you name it.  




This is just another angle but you can see how I have to put my computer...I don't like it on the same table when I run my embroidery because of the shaking.  Below you can see the white storage box I put all my cottons in.  I keep a lot of my stash in a closet in the hall.

Hope this helps some.  Now matter how hard I try to organize it always seems messy!


----------



## birdie757

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



I love that dress.  The coordinating fabric is just awesome!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I'm really behind.  Love the sewing room posted above.  I hope to catch up later.

I can't believe we are on Part 19~~


----------



## birdie757

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


This is adorable!


----------



## revrob

angel23321 said:


> Hello??? Bueller, Bueller?
> 
> Any organizing ideas for me?  I want to work on the sewing room this weekend..just at a loss as where to start.



yep, I'm here - I hear your request, but my sewing room looks like a tornado hit it at the moment!  Let me see if there are any pics in my photobucket






















I've moved things around a bit, so this isn't exactly how things are now, but it gives you and idea of what has worked for me in the past.


----------



## NiniMorris

syncsk8mom said:


> Hey has anyone every gone to a Sewing Expo before??  There is one in Tampa next month and then one in Cleveland in March.  I for sure am gonig up for a day to the Tampa show and I might go to the Cleveland show as well as I can meet up with me niece, mom and aunt.  IF anyone is going it would be great to meet up!



My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year.  We had a blast.  We are taking my DIL and GD this year! 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.

I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.

Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.

Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!

Nini


----------



## snubie

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.

I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now. 
Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.




We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Hello all you wonderful creative Diser's ~ I lurked here quite a bit last summer but haven't checked in lately, I'm trying to track down a member here who made a super cute B~day set for her daughter last year, the member's avatar was (might still be) a man (her DH?) in military clothing ~ mostly just his face.  Her daughter is older ~ maybe 8.  The Birthday outfit was mostly pastel colors with lots of cute appliques.   I think I remember in her post about the day her daughter wore this to the parks they met a man who looked like her DH, she even posted a picture of that man.  Are you out there??  I have some ?s about that set.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

*~*


----------



## syncsk8mom

Nini-

I would say that perhaps a second opinion would be in order....I raised a severley dyslexic daughter with ADHD and OCD.  At the end of 6th grade she was barely reading at a 3rd grade level....it was like 2.4.....meaning 2 grade 4 months.  I was FLOORED...I knew that there was issues, but I was not prepared for the reality.

Anyway, after many restarts, failures, successes and changes in direction I don't at all believe that all children CAN learn.  My goodness even my autistic nephew has learned to be verbal through my SIL hard hard work and relentless repition and always looking for new ways to make a connection with him.  He is now even in a main stream classroom.

Having said that I would really recommend that you get a second opinion and if you don't want to share the diagnosis on the board feel free to PM me and I would be happy to talk to you more about the very many experiances my family (including my SIL) have been through.  

I am sending you hugs  and my support.  Don't be afraid to not listen to the "professionals" and to take the road less traveled.  My daughter is now in college, doing well and working on becoming an Army officer and Nurse and she has the desire to get her Masters Degree!!!  You just have to hold on, have faith and reach out for ideas, suggetions and faith!

Praying for you!


----------



## livndisney

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Hello all you wonderful creative Diser's ~ I lurked here quite a bit last summer but haven't checked in lately, I'm trying to track down a member here who made a super cute B~day set for her daughter last year, the member's avatar was (might still be) a man (her DH?) in military clothing ~ mostly just his face.  Her daughter is older ~ maybe 8.  The Birthday outfit was mostly pastel colors with lots of cute appliques.   I think I remember in her post about the day her daughter wore this to the parks they met a man who looked like her DH, she even posted a picture of that man.  Are you out there??  I have some ?s about that set.
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like Castlecreations.  I will let her explain the man in the pics LOL


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year.  We had a blast.  We are taking my DIL and GD this year!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



Before you make any changes, give yourself time to think. Do you agree with results? Or do you see the child's abilities differently? Are you seeing him improve?

The reason I ask is I was told my DD was not able to learn. But the real problem was she doesn't learn the way THEY teach. She was behind in lots of skills due to her past. But with time we have overcome mountains.


----------



## NiniMorris

syncsk8mom said:


> Nini-
> 
> I would say that perhaps a second opinion would be in order....I raised a severley dyslexic daughter with ADHD and OCD.  At the end of 6th grade she was barely reading at a 3rd grade level....it was like 2.4.....meaning 2 grade 4 months.  I was FLOORED...I knew that there was issues, but I was not prepared for the reality.
> 
> Anyway, after many restarts, failures, successes and changes in direction I don't at all believe that all children CAN learn.  My goodness even my autistic nephew has learned to be verbal through my SIL hard hard work and relentless repition and always looking for new ways to make a connection with him.  He is now even in a main stream classroom.
> 
> Having said that I would really recommend that you get a second opinion and if you don't want to share the diagnosis on the board feel free to PM me and I would be happy to talk to you more about the very many experiances my family (including my SIL) have been through.
> 
> I am sending you hugs  and my support.  Don't be afraid to not listen to the "professionals" and to take the road less traveled.  My daughter is now in college, doing well and working on becoming an Army officer and Nurse and she has the desire to get her Masters Degree!!!  You just have to hold on, have faith and reach out for ideas, suggetions and faith!
> 
> Praying for you!




If it wasn't for the fact that this IS a second opinion.....In two years since his last testing, he has improved about 4 months...considering they did not expect him to make it after the accident, or that he would be a vegetable, I guess I should be grateful he is as far along as he is.

He has severe frontal lobe and right side brain damage. The physical limitations are visible.  So I 'know' that problem is there, and I know how to work around it.  This problem is hidden, and I guess I always ignore it to an extent.  

I have a lot of recommendations  but nothing concrete enough for me.  I'm shopping for a new curriculum and the only one I can find is going to cost me as much as a year of college!  And that is just for the reading!!!

Maybe I'll do like my oldest daughter suggested.  Come up with my own curriculum and make a million dollars...right!

Nini


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that this IS a second opinion.....In two years since his last testing, he has improved about 4 months...considering they did not expect him to make it after the accident, or that he would be a vegetable, I guess I should be grateful he is as far along as he is.
> 
> He has severe frontal lobe and right side brain damage. The physical limitations are visible.  So I 'know' that problem is there, and I know how to work around it.  This problem is hidden, and I guess I always ignore it to an extent.
> 
> I have a lot of recommendations  but nothing concrete enough for me.  I'm shopping for a new curriculum and the only one I can find is going to cost me as much as a year of college!  And that is just for the reading!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll do like my oldest daughter suggested.  Come up with my own curriculum and make a million dollars...right!
> 
> Nini



Have you considered different curriculum for different subjects? It has made a HUGE difference in our school work.  Ok I am just going to pm you LOL


----------



## revrob

snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:



CUTE, CUTE, CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!  It's so good to see those princesses, Stacey!  AND the dipe is way cute!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

livndisney said:


> Sounds like Castlecreations.  I will let her explain the man in the pics LOL



Yes that's her - Thanks! This is the post I was "typing" about ~ http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33200547&postcount=2769

Castlecreations ~ I'll be PM'ing you.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HEATHER -
I know you said I could call and switch out thread colors with the marathon thread, but is there somewhere on their website where it lists the 50 most popular colors (as well as the other colors) or something so I can see them and decide which ones to switch out and which ones to keep?


----------



## syncsk8mom

Nini-

God Bless you...you are in a tough spot, but I BELIEVE with all my heart and soul that every child can learn.  I like another persons post....try a little bit of everything.  How does your son learn best?  Does the issues with his injury limit his ability to be a passive learner?  If so have you tried the multi-sensory approach to education?  With my autistic nephew my SIL found it was best to put aside verbal learning early on and teach him sign language....once he mastered that she incoporated language with sign, flash cards and pictures for day to day tasks...ie. potty training, hand washing, learning the families names and so on.

For my daughter, it was about finding ONE thing she was good at and then we used it as a building block for her self esteem to slowly bring better results in all other areas.  Have you the ability to get in touch with an education advocate???  They can be very helpful and they can offer you suggestions, support groups and resources that are out there.

I just wouldn't give up.....I know it's hard, but you are your childs BEST advocate and YOU know your child better than anyone else!!!

Lots of hugs


----------



## angel23321

birdie757 said:


> I had to clean up a bit before I took pics....it is still messy but you have no idea what it was before!  I have my set up in the nook.  I just reorganized it this weekend so we can actually eat on the table again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a view of the back wall.  The table on the left is an old sewing table a neighbor gave me.  I put a board in it where it had the hole for a machine so I could set my overlock on one end and my regular machine on the other.  The table on the right I just got this weekend at Ikea.  It was only $35 and easy to put together.  It holds my embroidery machine and my coverstitch.  The curtain rod has become a handy clothes line...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shelving unit was purchased at Ikea as well.  The nifty boxes on the top shelves hold patterns and the labels are nice so I know what type of patterns are in each box.  The bottom boxes hold projects in progress.  The magazine box things on top of the shelf on the right hold my big patterns like Ottobre magazine and Jalies that don't fit in my pattern boxes.  The drawers on the left are actually card board kind of like the old card catalogs at the library.  They hold scissors, feet, bobbins, thread, elastics you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another angle but you can see how I have to put my computer...I don't like it on the same table when I run my embroidery because of the shaking.  Below you can see the white storage box I put all my cottons in.  I keep a lot of my stash in a closet in the hall.
> 
> Hope this helps some.  Now matter how hard I try to organize it always seems messy!





revrob said:


> yep, I'm here - I hear your request, but my sewing room looks like a tornado hit it at the moment!  Let me see if there are any pics in my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've moved things around a bit, so this isn't exactly how things are now, but it gives you and idea of what has worked for me in the past.



Thanks guys...I like the boxes for patterns and in progress outfits.  I always seem to have pieces around.  I have one organizer under my table which I don't like.  

What do you use to put your fabric on to have it so nice in the bookcase. I love that idea. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## NaeNae

angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys...I like the boxes for patterns and in progress outfits.  I always seem to have pieces around.  I have one organizer under my table which I don't like.
> 
> What do you use to put your fabric on to have it so nice in the bookcase. I love that idea.
> 
> Thanks again guys.




The fabric in the bookcases are wrapped around comic book boards.  Just look in the phone book for comic book stores.  They are very reasonably priced.  Beware, it takes a lot of time to wrap all that fabric.  It makes it sooooo much easier to look through and find what you want out of your stash.


----------



## snubie

angel23321 said:


> Thanks guys...I like the boxes for patterns and in progress outfits.  I always seem to have pieces around.  I have one organizer under my table which I don't like.
> 
> What do you use to put your fabric on to have it so nice in the bookcase. I love that idea.
> 
> Thanks again guys.



A lot of people use comic book boards to store the fabric on the bookshelves.  They function like the cardboard bolts at the fabric store.
http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/Silver-Comic-Book-Backing-Boards.htm
They come in different sizes so make sure you get ones that fit on your shelves.


----------



## angel23321

snubie said:


> A lot of people use comic book boards to store the fabric on the bookshelves.  They function like the cardboard bolts at the fabric store.
> http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/Silver-Comic-Book-Backing-Boards.htm
> They come in different sizes so make sure you get ones that fit on your shelves.



Thanks guys.  I'll have to get some and try.  

I'm so excited to get started. I asked DH if he was going to put the table together this weekend and he said yes. YAY.


----------



## woodkins

NiniMorris said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that this IS a second opinion.....In two years since his last testing, he has improved about 4 months...considering they did not expect him to make it after the accident, or that he would be a vegetable, I guess I should be grateful he is as far along as he is.
> 
> He has severe frontal lobe and right side brain damage. The physical limitations are visible.  So I 'know' that problem is there, and I know how to work around it.  This problem is hidden, and I guess I always ignore it to an extent.
> 
> I have a lot of recommendations  but nothing concrete enough for me.  I'm shopping for a new curriculum and the only one I can find is going to cost me as much as a year of college!  And that is just for the reading!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll do like my oldest daughter suggested.  Come up with my own curriculum and make a million dollars...right!
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry you got news that you didn't want to hear  If you think this new curriculum will work maybe you can find used copies of some of the materials on fee-bay, amazon, or through homeschooling chat groups that would be willing to swap or share materials, this way you can try it out to see if it worthwhile. I hope that you are able to figure out what will work for your special guy. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.



This is just the cutest picture ever!!!!  Love it.  How is Lauren doing with her now?  Is she getting used to having a little one around?


----------



## minnie2

Love the sewing rooms!  I am so jealous!  one day!  




snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:


Stacey they are just adorable!  Love the Leopard dipe!!!!



Nini-I really don't have advice but I wanted to let you know I was thinking about you.


----------



## lori123

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



You did a great job - this is such a beautiful dress!


----------



## snubie

Granna4679 said:


> This is just the cutest picture ever!!!!  Love it.  How is Lauren doing with her now?  Is she getting used to having a little one around?



Interesting that you should ask this... 
Lauren LOVES her little sister but she has started acting out now and saying things like "no one wants me anymore" and "You never have time for me."  Does anyone have any advice for how to deal with this?  I feel so guilty that I cannot spend as much time with Lauren as I used to but there is only so much time in one day.  Megan is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and it takes a good amount of time to get her to sleep as well.  I am exhausted and feeling so guilty.  And words of wisdom from those moms out there with more experience than me in this area of having more than one child?


----------



## lori123

glorib said:


> I love hairstyle blogs! We have the same problem - Ella is a curly girl, too.  I have found one that I truly love on her - it takes time, but is soooo worth it when it's all done!  I looked for the blog - it's still there, but looks like she's leaving   She still has the tutorial up, but no pictures.  Anyway, here's a picture of Ella in the 'do that I'm talking about - I can try and take pics and so a tutorial for you if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics are kind of dark but I think you get the gist of it.  The blog I found the idea on is http://www.girlydohairstyles.com/2008/08/got-time.html It's called "Got time" and like I said, it does take some time, but now that I've done it a few times, it's easier and quicker.  Also, I don't do the "messy bun" at the end since Ella has curls.  I just leave it out and curly!



WOW - this is absolutely ADORABLE!!  Love it!



syncsk8mom said:


> Hey has anyone every gone to a Sewing Expo before??  There is one in Tampa next month and then one in Cleveland in March.  I for sure am gonig up for a day to the Tampa show and I might go to the Cleveland show as well as I can meet up with me niece, mom and aunt.  IF anyone is going it would be great to meet up!



I went two years ago.  I took several classes but don't feel I learned much because they are short and you can't really get in depth info.  I also thought it was geared mostly to quilters.  As far as the expo itself - there were a lot of cool vendors - I bought a few hard to find items - but I also can usually find everything I need on the internet cheaper.  I am going to go this year and wander a bit - but I am not taking any classes.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year.  We had a blast.  We are taking my DIL and GD this year!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



I'm not a teacher, but a mom to two kids w/ different disabilities.  Here's my first thought.  Don't listen to the docs.  I don't mean live in denial, or stick your head in the sand and pretend everythings fine, but NO test knows a child.  Every child has unique gifts and abilities that only God knows the limits of.  Will your child learn differently?  Possibly.  Will your child learn things slower? Probably.  Will he go to college?  Probably not.  BUT: I think it is far to early to give up on him.  I know you're grateful for all he can do, and trying to understand what "experts" think his cognitive functioning level is.  But Maybe this is an opportunity to create a curriculum around what he enjoys.   to you.  


snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:



So cute!  I love the pic!  I know it's hard when your "first" shows jealousy of the second.  It's perfectly normal, but it's hard to see.  Show her affection and praise when you can, allow her to "help" by getting things for the baby, etc. and praise her for her efforts, try to do things with her, reading, etc. while nursing Megan; try to set aside time when baby's sleeping just for mommy and her time.  Reassure her that she is still loved and valued.  I know they're probably all things you're doing already, but figured I'd mention them, jic.


----------



## birdie757

snubie said:


> Interesting that you should ask this...
> Lauren LOVES her little sister but she has started acting out now and saying things like "no one wants me anymore" and "You never have time for me."  Does anyone have any advice for how to deal with this?  I feel so guilty that I cannot spend as much time with Lauren as I used to but there is only so much time in one day.  Megan is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and it takes a good amount of time to get her to sleep as well.  I am exhausted and feeling so guilty.  And words of wisdom from those moms out there with more experience than me in this area of having more than one child?



While we are still working on a second child, I do have advice that my mom gave me on what she did with me after my sister was born.  We were 2 1/2 years apart and I had a hard time with her arrival.  It was worse because my mom broke her back when she was about 6 months pregnant with my sister so all day after that until my sis was born she just would lay on the couch and read to me and color with me and stuff so it was a total shock for me.  She made a point to do something with me each week with no baby.  Sometimes she could take me to the library some weeks she could only manage to drop my sister off at my grandmas and take me for a happy meal.  But she made a big deal that it was something that only a big sister could do.  Evidently that really helped the transition.  She said once my sister could sort of "play" with me I got over my jealousy.

Good Luck!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



This is SO cute, can you tell us how you did the ruffles?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Snubie,
Your girls are adorable!!

Megan said stuff that was tough when Hannah came home...
The first week it was like "I love Daddy and NOT Mommy" (in front of me)
She still requests Daddy for a lot of stuff, but I think part of that is because Daddy lets her do naughty stuff (like jumping off couch) and my rules are written in stone for the most part. 
It's been an adjustment for us. I never was able to follow people's advice about doing other stuff while nursing, I always needed both hands- one to hold the baby and the other to support my breast (sorry if thats TMI!)
However, I did enroll Megan into a little preschool program, which gives her an opportunity to be with other kids her age and do arts and crafts, have time on a playground, etc. This also means the time I have with her when she doesnt go I make sure to do fun things with her.
Over Christmas time I went on to the Disney family website and selected a bunch of crafts to do with her- so 2 or 3 days a week we worked on things like gingerbread houses, ornaments, baking cookies. I would put Hannah in the swing, or hold her on my lap. Even coloring, etc.
I think time and allowing her to adjust is a big part of it.
I know for us I think its just part of being 3. She was SUCH a doll when she was 2, i couldn't understand "terrible 2s" but man,  3 has been tough, she is more dramatic, says no more, tried out temper tantrums for a while.
Staying calm and praying for patience has been key. I NEVER lost my temper before. But I'm more volatile (spelling?) now.

I think families are a work in progress.
I like to think of a cardboard sign hanging from my neck and from megan's and keep my "nice voice"

God bless and good luck!


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> Interesting that you should ask this...
> Lauren LOVES her little sister but she has started acting out now and saying things like "no one wants me anymore" and "You never have time for me."  Does anyone have any advice for how to deal with this?  I feel so guilty that I cannot spend as much time with Lauren as I used to but there is only so much time in one day.  Megan is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and it takes a good amount of time to get her to sleep as well.  I am exhausted and feeling so guilty.  And words of wisdom from those moms out there with more experience than me in this area of having more than one child?



Ahhh.  My daughter has a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old.  Not only did the 4 yr old react this way when the youngest was born but then the little one got RSV @ one month and had to be hospitalized for a week.  This just compounded the "jealousy".  She also nursed and they were in the process of moving to Houston (from about 100 miles away) all at the same time.  I told her that it would all work out.  Despite how tired she was and needed sleep herself, I and several others encouraged her to spend a few minutes each day with JUST the oldest (whether it be baking cookies, watching a TV show, doing a puzzle, or just holding her and talking to her).  In those alone times, let her know you love her and are having fun spending "special" time with her.  It takes a while and believe me there will always be a bit of jealousy, but in the end, they will be friends.  My DGD's absolutely love each other and are each other's best friend now.  They miss each other when separated for whatever reason for any length of time BUT they still love the attention they get during that time alone with Mommy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini


No advice but lots of hugs.



snubie said:


> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.


Such a beautiful picture!  One I'm sure the girls will cherish forever!


----------



## glorib

Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things. 

So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.

We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.


----------



## AQW

snubie said:


> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:



WAY cute!  Cloth diapering is awesome - I just wish I'd started sewing when my princess was still in dipes!

And now on to my woe-is-me rant of the day...

Apparently, I am embroidery challenged.

I was SO essited about finally getting my long-awaited embroidery machine... and now, turns out it's one more craft thing I'm not good at it and it really makes it no fun at all.  So far I can barely sew, I can't applique, and now I can't do machine embroidery.   

I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.  

Whine, whine, whine.  (Anybody got any cheese?)  

And we leave in a week.


----------



## Stephres

snubie said:


>



They are so cute together! I didn't have a lot of trouble with Jacob when I brought Megan home, except he wouldn't call her by her name. "Put the baby down and play with me" or " the baby is hungry" is what I would hear. I had him in preschool a few mornings a week which gave me a break and I took him to story time at the library and other activities where it was just the two of us (with the baby in the car seat). I think it helped to make him feel important that there were things the baby couldn't do that he could. 

Megan walked by and said, "hey, Megan Grace! And her big sister!" LOL!



glorib said:


>



Oh my, that is a cutie! I just love that picture and that hairstyle is gorgeous!


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



Hugs Nini - I am only an OT, but I think that 8 is really too young to only focus on life skills and not education. While live skills are REALLY important, its usually in the early teen years that the docs around here would recommend that for a child. I know you are committed to home schooling, but would your school district be able to offer any types of tutors who may be willing to work with you on different subjects? That worked very well for my cousin who has a son with a learning disability (He now attends the Public HS but was home schooled until 9th grade). He is involved with therapies, right? OT, speech - maybe a cognitive therapist?  I've also heard very good things about Interactive Metronome (lots of good educational research) and fast forward (a reading program). Please chat with me if there is anything at all I could help you think through or get you resources on.



snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:




ADORABLE!! Im sure you will be back to sewing before you know it!! enjoy those little baby days!!


----------



## eeyore3847

woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today... 












Lori


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

AQW said:


> WAY cute!  Cloth diapering is awesome - I just wish I'd started sewing when my princess was still in dipes!
> 
> And now on to my woe-is-me rant of the day...
> 
> Apparently, I am embroidery challenged.
> 
> I was SO essited about finally getting my long-awaited embroidery machine... and now, turns out it's one more craft thing I'm not good at it and it really makes it no fun at all.  So far I can barely sew, I can't applique, and now I can't do machine embroidery.
> 
> I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.
> 
> Whine, whine, whine.  (Anybody got any cheese?)
> 
> And we leave in a week.


http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm
Here's  a good place to look for some tutorials...also check youtube, I've seen some video tutes there, but don't have direct links saved. The only thing I don't do is use the spray adhesive to secure my applique fabrics, it's too hard to cut them out.  Someone here suggested to make the pieces crispy with spray starch, and that worked best for me.   I sort of cheat on my t-shirts, I find the center front, then press lines into the shirt, which I match up with the little bumps on the hoop edges.  It takes a few tries sometimes, but it seems to work for me.  Does your machine have the option to let you see where the design will be within the hoop?...on my machine it's an icon that looks like a box made of a running stitch ending with an arrow...when I touch that it does a quick trip around the design area within the hoop.  If I want to change it, the arrows in the display will move it .05cm with each touch.  I always do a trial run of each applique, even HeatherSue's, but not to check her, it gives me an idea of where the design is in the hoop...this I do on cheap muslin.  I'm getting a good collection of these, I've got to think of something to do with them someday!  Hope this helps, it does get easier, I promise.


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute!


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year. We had a blast. We are taking my DIL and GD this year!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children? I homeschool my youngest. He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations. I just met with his doctors and got the results. While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading. The rest will be 'life skills'. Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help. At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting. Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini


 
The fact that he knows his letters and sounds shows that he does learn.  He can definitely memorize.  Don't go buy an expensive curriculum....I would google the Dolch sight word list and start with the first few words.  Make flash cards, make bingo cards and play word bingo.  Check out books from the library and read to him (and let him find those sight words in the books.)  When he has around 20 words, start writing sentences using those words--and let him read them.  Then cut them apart and let him put them back together in order.  Let him make new sentences with the words (be sure to include his name and other family names .)  Slowly add words -- even let him tell you some words he wants to learn.  Make a word wall on one of the walls in your teaching room--put the words on there.  Play games with your word wall....pretend to be a cheerleader and say "give me an "a", give me an "n", give me a "d'---What does that spell?  "and"  yea!  Clap the letters in the word.  Stomp the floor for each letter in the word......you get the drift.  Don't focus on phonics so much until he gets a solid bank of sight words--then use those very familiar words to teach how the sounds fit the words.

Sorry this is so much, but I work with children from many countries and the way they pronounce words doesn't always lead to learning by phonics first, so I invented my own system.  Eighteen of my 40 Pre-K students are starting to read independently.  If you want more ideas and tips PM me or I will cause this board to be bored!


----------



## RMAMom

eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, your daughter is precious! I love the Minnie Mouse outfit, is that for Valentines Day?


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!



Thank you






RMAMom said:


> Lori, your daughter is precious! I love the Minnie Mouse outfit, is that for Valentines Day?



oh thank you...... She is getting pickier every year as she gets older... It is for vday, I thought it was time to get started on vday sets already..
Lori


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/001-6.jpg[/IMG]
> and the back:



Gorgeous!  I love the combo with the dots!!



glorib said:


> I



I love people who have time and patience to do hair 



froggy33 said:


>



That's a great take on Tiana!!!  Love it!!!



Stacey (Snubie).  Lost the pic of the girls.  Soooo cute.  Hope they are feeling better!


----------



## spongemommie05

Such cute outfits posted ! and what adorable Babies .
Let's see if i can stay caught up with ya all,I am not gonna guarantee anything  I am swamped at school which is at Night.  (My dis Time) I should be doing Homework right now  
I have not sewed anything for a bit But i yearn too so so bad ... Maybe after i graduate in July i will take a month just for myself and sew away until my hands hurt 
well i just wanted to stop by and say Hello I see alot of new Peeps on here SO Hello


----------



## woodkins

glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.



Are you sure that they extend the days onto the end of school? Our school adds an extra day off onto Memorial day weekend & if we use too many snow days that take that day off back and the kids go instead. Worst case scenario could you possibly call in sick or take personal days if it overlaps your vacation?


----------



## jessica52877

glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.



We are having our own crisis with vacation today. I am none too happy about it and DH has heard it for the past 7 or so hours since he told me. I am beyond annoyed and frustrated and sick over it (along with being sick) so I am not a good person to be in the same house with right now.

Hope it all works out for you! I can see why you wouldn't plan vacation further out, I mean, who would really think you  would have that many snow days! We are yet to get one and not feeling it coming tomorrow! I just want enough snow to go sledding down the backyard once this year! Although tomorrow I wouldn't feel like it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Now that we have our vacation for May cancelled and we rented out all our points we are thinking of a downsized trip...limited table service meals and no 2 bedroom
This would also be in October, providing us with more time to save money for our trip rather than stressing like we were about going in May.

I am tossing around the idea of either a studio or 1 bedroom In October. This would  give us another chance to go to MNSSHP maybe.

But now we will have Megan who will be 4 and half by then and Hannah will be 1 and half years. She would still sleep in a pack n play and Megan would sleep on a fold out couch (unless we stayed at Old Key West)

probably BeachClub or BoardWalk...
The studio would allow me to rent points again and I would have about $1,000 worth of points to rent.
there is a mini fridge and small microwave

The 1 bedroom would leave us no points to rent (well leaving me with maybe 10 points to bank)
it would provide us with more elbow room
washer and dryer
kitchen
and jacuzzi for Mom and Dad

I think we are looking at a 1 week stay. Would that be too long for a studio, or am I just spoiled? (our last 2 times we stayed in a 2 bedroom (my Mother was with us) and then a 1 bedroom.

Which should I do????
I really wish the other resorts had the same set up as OKW, a queen bed and a full bed (rather than a pull out couch)
I would no doubt make the couch up as a bed and leave it that way so Megan feels like she has a bed. In a 1 bedroom it would give us flexibility to have both girls nap in our room during the day while we have the kitchen/living room with her bed. 
But, is it worth $1,000
and then of course, do I want to deal with the hassle of renting points? 

Renting our points from our May vacation meant that our annual dues were paid for this year, and next year and gives us plenty left over. Which we really need right now.

What to do? What to do!

No matter what, I can not book until March (7 months out if it's not at your home resort)
but it's nice to plan (and figure out customs ahead of time)


----------



## sahm1000

Oh fantastic!  I didn't make it until page 18!  I know we decided anything after page 10 was for the losers!  And I was on the last page of the last thread...just haven't seemed to have a minute to spare!  

Anyway, I FINALLY made it!


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Now that we have our vacation for May cancelled and we rented out all our points we are thinking of a downsized trip...limited table service meals and no 2 bedroom
> This would also be in October, providing us with more time to save money for our trip rather than stressing like we were about going in May.
> 
> I am tossing around the idea of either a studio or 1 bedroom In October. This would  give us another chance to go to MNSSHP maybe.
> 
> But now we will have Megan who will be 4 and half by then and Hannah will be 1 and half years. She would still sleep in a pack n play and Megan would sleep on a fold out couch (unless we stayed at Old Key West)
> 
> probably BeachClub or BoardWalk...
> The studio would allow me to rent points again and I would have about $1,000 worth of points to rent.
> there is a mini fridge and small microwave
> 
> The 1 bedroom would leave us no points to rent (well leaving me with maybe 10 points to bank)
> it would provide us with more elbow room
> washer and dryer
> kitchen
> and jacuzzi for Mom and Dad
> 
> I think we are looking at a 1 week stay. Would that be too long for a studio, or am I just spoiled? (our last 2 times we stayed in a 2 bedroom (my Mother was with us) and then a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Which should I do????
> I really wish the other resorts had the same set up as OKW, a queen bed and a full bed (rather than a pull out couch)
> I would no doubt make the couch up as a bed and leave it that way so Megan feels like she has a bed. In a 1 bedroom it would give us flexibility to have both girls nap in our room during the day while we have the kitchen/living room with her bed.
> But, is it worth $1,000
> and then of course, do I want to deal with the hassle of renting points?
> 
> Renting our points from our May vacation meant that our annual dues were paid for this year, and next year and gives us plenty left over. Which we really need right now.
> 
> What to do? What to do!
> 
> No matter what, I can not book until March (7 months out if it's not at your home resort)
> but it's nice to plan (and figure out customs ahead of time)



It's easy to be spoiled by those bedrooms, isn't it?  My thought is if you don't NEED the money from the rental, go for the 1 bedroom.  Really.  
BUT, if you need the money, you'll be fine in a studio.  

Our last trip, we stayed 9 nights in 3 resorts - AKLV studio, POR, BLT studio.  We were fine, but it sure would have been nice to have the extra room.  We're spoiled too!


----------



## desparatelydisney

NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



No advice but LOTS of hugs   Try to remember that YOU are your child's best advocate and that YOU know him best.  Listen to the docs but trust your instincts even when your mind tells you otherwise 



revrob said:


> yep, I'm here - I hear your request, but my sewing room looks like a tornado hit it at the moment!  Let me see if there are any pics in my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've moved things around a bit, so this isn't exactly how things are now, but it gives you and idea of what has worked for me in the past.



If this is after a tornado, I can't imagine it under good conditions   Unbelievable...my space doesn't look this good after a full day of organizing 



snubie said:


> Interesting that you should ask this...
> Lauren LOVES her little sister but she has started acting out now and saying things like "no one wants me anymore" and "You never have time for me."  Does anyone have any advice for how to deal with this?  I feel so guilty that I cannot spend as much time with Lauren as I used to but there is only so much time in one day.  Megan is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and it takes a good amount of time to get her to sleep as well.  I am exhausted and feeling so guilty.  And words of wisdom from those moms out there with more experience than me in this area of having more than one child?



It gets better.  About 6 weeks after our 2nd came home, our perfect angel 3 year-old turned into a monster   He would do things wrong just so he would get yelled at and punished because that way we were paying attention to him.  It is hard to go from the center of attention to  being a team player.  The worst was when people would bring Catie gifts....but it got better.  And by #3 (only 15 months later ) he was   "good to go".  It takes time.  Just remember that even though it doesn't seem like it, her life is richer with a baby sister than it was before 



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I LOVE the ruffle on these sleeves!!  How did you do that?  Is it just a Euro or something different?


----------



## Granna4679

Bummed tonight.....  I just had my sewing machine serviced in December (it was dragging and not wanting to feed).  Worked fine for 2 days when I got it back and then started dragging again.  I had too many projects working to take it back in right away, so I just dealt with it.  Then it mysteriously stopped doing it.  So for 3 weeks, I have been sewing fine.  Tonight I have 3 very important jobs to finish, and the lever holding the presser foot just breaks.  GREAT!  So I am off to the sewing machine center tomorrow after work and hopefully its will be a quick fix.  

Funny thing is, I got a serger for Christmas.  Still kinda scared of it, so it hasn't come out of the box.  I am thinking if they give me a good deal, I could use the money from the serger, plus a trade in on the sewing machine and maybe make a good deal on a newer machine???  Oh well....just had to vent.  I have to do something beside biting my nails and worrying about what to do now to finish these 3 projects.   Sorry to vent but hubby ONLY listened long enough to take the machine out of the sewing table and put in the backseat of the car for me.  Ha!


----------



## Granna4679

eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Both outfits are adorable.  My DGD would love the Barbie.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MinnieForMe said:


> What beautiful pictures!  I'm thinking you guys are convincing me that I NEED this camera!  Now, I need to decide between the XS and the XSi.  I just don't know the difference.


http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/com...cameras=canon_eos450d,canon_eos1000d&show=all
Most people I talked to told me it was all about getting good lenses to go to the camera. I think the XS is great for me since it is my first SLR.



Haganfam5 said:


> *Hi Ladies! Me again!
> 
> Now that it looks like I will be making at least one Tiana dress, I was wondering if you could all how me YOUR Tiana dresses. I haven't been on here muchin the last six months and I think I missed out on a Lot! I tried to do a search on the last thread and I found a couple og great outfits and Vida's but I know there has to be more. I don't have an embroidering machine so I am looking more at making the actual dresses she wears.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies! Any ideas, not just pictures, would be greatly appreciated! *


You should look at Ollie Girl's Tiana dress. I am not sure if she has it listed on etsy, but she has it on her FB account. It is gorgeous and I want to CASE it because I can not afford OllieGirl!!! 
Crystal, made a beautiful Tiana dress as well. Hopefully she will post it.



angel23321 said:


> Hello??? Bueller, Bueller?
> 
> Any organizing ideas for me?  I want to work on the sewing room this weekend..just at a loss as where to start.


I'm the most unorganized person ever... You can come and help me after you get yours done. 


DisneyMomma81 said:


> Hello all you wonderful creative Diser's ~ I lurked here quite a bit last summer but haven't checked in lately, I'm trying to track down a member here who made a super cute B~day set for her daughter last year, the member's avatar was (might still be) a man (her DH?) in military clothing ~ mostly just his face.  Her daughter is older ~ maybe 8.  The Birthday outfit was mostly pastel colors with lots of cute appliques.   I think I remember in her post about the day her daughter wore this to the parks they met a man who looked like her DH, she even posted a picture of that man.  Are you out there??  I have some ?s about that set.
> 
> Thanks!


I know you found the answer, but I just thought this post was too funny because I read the story behind the pictures. 



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...


Love this one! She is safari Barbie! 

Here is a tutorial I saw today. I thought you ladies would like it. It is a snowglobe shirt with a castle inside of it. Too cute. I am glad to have some of this yummy fabric coming to me. It is a Japanese fabric. http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/12/snowglobe-shirt-tutorial.html
Here is the fabric. I did not make this!!!


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Teresa=-- I have a Viking Platinum 955E machine and its R/W (also Viking). Packaging says 4D d-CARD Reader/ Writer kit.



Sorry, I don't have that one! I did just get a Viking embroidery machine from my cousin though. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  Lost my quote!  Oh well...interesting to hear others have my name. I don't hear it too often!  I was only a few days old before my parent's picked it out   When I was younger, they called me "Shelli" but now I go by my given name.
> 
> Teresa, I thought I read somewhere that your  middle name is Joy.  Am I right?  That's my youngest dd's middle name.  She was named after my sister and it fit right in because she was born close to Christmas!





Stephres said:


> She would like you to think so!  Right, Teresa Joyce?





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Whoops!  Sorry Teresa!!!!



Joy is a description of my nature, not my middle name. I keep explaining this to people, but for some reason no one remembers it!  I'm JOYFUL D A R N  it! 



My niece spells her name Rachelle, but it's pronounced Rochelle. They just didn't know how to spell it! And I'm not real sure I spelled it the way they did. 



minnie2 said:


> True Lies is a different show.  True Blood is my fav and you would hate it but I still love you !
> With Heroes I haven't seen it but I agree go with your conscience,  Remember like Gimminy Cricket 'Let your conscience be your guide!'



I love you too Marlo! Sorry, I was quoting someone else who said they liked True Lives, but forgot the quote! 



birdie757 said:


> Well, since you asked....here is a photo of my new niece Kendall Brooke.  She was born conveniently the day after we arrived for our Christmas visit on Dec 21st.  She is a cutie weighing in at 7lb 4oz and is 19" long.  This is a pic of the first time my dd met her.  Isn't that one proud Grandpa with both his little grand babies?



Oh how adorable! 





clhemsath said:


> That is what I meant, Teresa, you rock



You are welcome!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Adorable! 


froggy33 said:


> This is the most recent thing I have finished.  I was shopping at Old Navy and my eyes went right to this beautiful red dress on clearance.  It was still $14, but me being cheap and a Disboutiquer I thought, I can make that!!  So I used the precious dress pattern and changed the skirt up a bit, added a lot of ruffles and some little embelishments and waalaa (sp???)!  It is so cute on-she wore it to church and got a lot of compliments.  I figure it will work for the holiday season or Valentines day.  Now, though, I want to make it in all sorts of colors!
> I used a cotton sateen that is so nice, but not too expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


That is so gorgeous!!!! 



snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.


That is the cutest picture!!! They look like little dolls! 


glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.



That would be stressful!!! I hope it all works out! 



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Hi Lori! It's good to see you! This is a cute set! 


spongemommie05 said:


> well i just wanted to stop by and say Hello I see alot of new Peeps on here SO Hello


Hi Misty! 


sahm1000 said:


> Oh fantastic!  I didn't make it until page 18!  I know we decided anything after page 10 was for the losers!  And I was on the last page of the last thread...just haven't seemed to have a minute to spare!
> 
> Anyway, I FINALLY made it!


Did you read the first post? There may be hope for you if you did! 



Granna4679 said:


> Bummed tonight....  I just had my sewing machine serviced in December (it was dragging and not wanting to feed).  Worked fine for 2 days when I got it back and then started dragging again.  I had too many projects working to take it back in right away, so I just dealt with it.  Then it mysteriously stopped doing it.  So for 3 weeks, I have been sewing fine.  Tonight I have 3 very important jobs to finish, and the lever holding the presser foot just breaks.  GREAT!  So I am off to the sewing machine center tomorrow after work and hopefully its will be a quick fix.
> 
> Funny thing is, I got a serger for Christmas.  Still kinda scared of it, so it hasn't come out of the box.  I am thinking if they give me a good deal, I could use the money from the serger, plus a trade in on the sewing machine and maybe make a good deal on a newer machine???  Oh well....just had to vent.  I have to do something beside biting my nails and worrying about what to do now to finish these 3 projects.   Sorry to vent but hubby ONLY listened long enough to take the machine out of the sewing table and put in the backseat of the car for me.  Ha!


That is frustrating! I hope they can fix it quickly for you!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is a tutorial I saw today. I thought you ladies would like it. It is a snowglobe shirt with a castle inside of it. Too cute. I am glad to have some of this yummy fabric coming to me. It is a Japanese fabric. http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/12/snowglobe-shirt-tutorial.html
> Here is the fabric.



OMG Peach would LOVE that! She is sooo big into snowglobes right now. She even got two for Christmas. I must make a bunch of these for her!


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessKell said:


> OMG Peach would LOVE that! She is sooo big into snowglobes right now. She even got two for Christmas. I must make a bunch of these for her!


I hope you do. I think it is so neat, but I keep thinking.. when am I going to have time to do that with my list of projects and UFOs?


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> Oh fantastic!  I didn't make it until page 18!  I know we decided anything after page 10 was for the losers!  And I was on the last page of the last thread...just haven't seemed to have a minute to spare!
> 
> Anyway, I FINALLY made it!



 I don't think there are any losers on the disboutiquer thread, just chronologically challenged!



Granna4679 said:


> Bummed tonight.....  I just had my sewing machine serviced in December (it was dragging and not wanting to feed).  Worked fine for 2 days when I got it back and then started dragging again.  I had too many projects working to take it back in right away, so I just dealt with it.  Then it mysteriously stopped doing it.  So for 3 weeks, I have been sewing fine.  Tonight I have 3 very important jobs to finish, and the lever holding the presser foot just breaks.  GREAT!  So I am off to the sewing machine center tomorrow after work and hopefully its will be a quick fix.
> 
> Funny thing is, I got a serger for Christmas.  Still kinda scared of it, so it hasn't come out of the box.  I am thinking if they give me a good deal, I could use the money from the serger, plus a trade in on the sewing machine and maybe make a good deal on a newer machine???  Oh well....just had to vent.  I have to do something beside biting my nails and worrying about what to do now to finish these 3 projects.   Sorry to vent but hubby ONLY listened long enough to take the machine out of the sewing table and put in the backseat of the car for me.  Ha!



You can always vent about machines here!  I got a serger last Christmas and it was February before I was brave enough to learn how to use it!



*Toadstool* said:


>



That is so neat!


----------



## MinnieForMe

AQW said:


> WAY cute!  Cloth diapering is awesome - I just wish I'd started sewing when my princess was still in dipes!
> 
> And now on to my woe-is-me rant of the day...
> 
> Apparently, I am embroidery challenged.
> 
> I was SO essited about finally getting my long-awaited embroidery machine... and now, turns out it's one more craft thing I'm not good at it and it really makes it no fun at all.  So far I can barely sew, I can't applique, and now I can't do machine embroidery.
> 
> I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.
> 
> 
> I can't sew but I can machine embroider.  You'll get it.  There is a learning curve with every machine.  First off, I've embroidered hundreds of t-shirts and have never once hooped a fabric inside the hoop.  It's so much easier to use spray adhesive.  I would also center your designs in the beginning and just put a piece of tape on your fabric when you are lining it up to hoop.
> 
> I don't do this but my best friend uses iron on stabilizer on the pieces she is appliquing.  She says it's then easier to cut around and doesn't fray.  It took me a full year to get the courage up to applique and now I chose it over straight embroidery.  You'll get there!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Hi ladies   I am home with my two little fellows because school was cancelled here today due to the CHANCE of snow.  I really had a productive day of sewing planned, but now it will have to be a hurried hour or so during rest time.  I am not complaining about getting to spend time with my boys though.  They are growing up so fast.  

If it snows I will post some pictures.  We just don't get much snow in Alabama.  Funny too since my parents are originally from Ohio where they get lots of snow.  

Oh!  I am loving all of the gorgeous clothes you have been posting.  You are all so talented!! Teresajoy--I am anxiously awaiting photos of the beautiful dresses you are making.  Can't wait to see them.

Dawn


----------



## clhemsath

Good Morning All~

We too have a snow day in Northern KY.  It has been so cold the last week and they are calling for about 7 inches to start falling during the day today.  I still have to work though, so not much sewing will get done today.  

I LOVED the tutorial on the snow globes and the ruffle dress was FANTASTIC.  Thank you so much for the directions you followed.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Haganfam5

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I found Olliegirl on Facebook and now I am a life-long fan! Everything is gorgeous! The Tiana dress is to die for and it's exactly what I was thinking of doing. They/we are planning to go in May and when we were there last year it was around 100 degrees and very humid. I know it would have to be made from cotton and as light as possible. That dress is just beautiful.
> 
> I hope Crystal will post her's or the link to it. I would love to see more.
> 
> Thank you ladies!


----------



## revrob

desparatelydisney said:


> If this is after a tornado, I can't imagine it under good conditions   Unbelievable...my space doesn't look this good after a full day of organizing



oh, no, this is clean.  I took the pictures a while ago so that I could remember what it is actually supposed to look like!  Unfortunately, it's not that way most of the time!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Heather, i just got here from the other thread  Anyway, totally off topic, but i lovd those Mickey suitcases!  What kind are they?  Do you own them???  I'm fairly certain I NEED one!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Santa brought the girls Precious Day dolls from Goetz and we want to comb their hair. I read reviews and they are mixed about the wire wig brush. What do you use, how easy is it & where did you get it?


----------



## angel23321

glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.



I would be stressed also.  I know how you feel about feeling bad cause there are other things worse in the world but it's important to you.  I would feel the same way. I'm a planner and when things threaten those plans, I am not happy and I get very stressed.  My daughter is the same way (and my husband tells me..why do I wonder where she gets it from).  Hopefully everything works out for you.  And NO MORE SNOW.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.



We had some severe snow back in 2000 in which school was cancelled for over a week.  The governer eventually called it a state emergency and we didn't have to make any days up!  Maybe you will get lucky!



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love the animal print!  My dd14 would have loved that when she was little! s


----------



## birdie757

AQW said:


> WAY cute!  Cloth diapering is awesome - I just wish I'd started sewing when my princess was still in dipes!
> 
> And now on to my woe-is-me rant of the day...
> 
> Apparently, I am embroidery challenged.
> 
> I was SO essited about finally getting my long-awaited embroidery machine... and now, turns out it's one more craft thing I'm not good at it and it really makes it no fun at all.  So far I can barely sew, I can't applique, and now I can't do machine embroidery.
> 
> I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.
> 
> Whine, whine, whine.  (Anybody got any cheese?)
> 
> And we leave in a week.



Don't get discouraged!  I got my embroidery machine last Feb and just in the past 3 months did I really "get it" and start having success.  And I am pretty good at sewing and had already mastered my regular machine, a serger and a coverstitch on my own.  I was about to throw the thing out the window until I finally just started getting on web boards about the machine and watching videos on hooping, stabilizer and all that jazz.  I was not hooping correctly and not using the right stabilizer.  After much trial and error I think I have got it now...though there are still occasions that I am stumped I have a bit more confidence to trouble shoot.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

OOPS!  Sorry about the suitcase question...see it was answered on like page 3  I'm off to hunt around and see if I can find a cheaper one or an adult one.


----------



## angel23321

AQW said:


> WAY cute!  Cloth diapering is awesome - I just wish I'd started sewing when my princess was still in dipes!
> 
> And now on to my woe-is-me rant of the day...
> 
> Apparently, I am embroidery challenged.
> 
> I was SO essited about finally getting my long-awaited embroidery machine... and now, turns out it's one more craft thing I'm not good at it and it really makes it no fun at all.  So far I can barely sew, I can't applique, and now I can't do machine embroidery.
> 
> I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.
> 
> Whine, whine, whine.  (Anybody got any cheese?)
> 
> And we leave in a week.



You'll get it.  I took a basic class when I first got my embroidery machine.  And after 5 years...I STILL get my designs off center occasionally.  I have a t-shirt board that I use and it works perfectly every time.  When I don't want to deal with that though, I don't hoop the shirt but have marked it with creases and just use spray adhesive.  You should have a preview button also like someone else described...that's what I use to tell where my design will stitch out and the move it accordingly. 



*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/com...cameras=canon_eos450d,canon_eos1000d&show=all
> Most people I talked to told me it was all about getting good lenses to go to the camera. I think the XS is great for me since it is my first SLR.
> 
> 
> You should look at Ollie Girl's Tiana dress. I am not sure if she has it listed on etsy, but she has it on her FB account. It is gorgeous and I want to CASE it because I can not afford OllieGirl!!!
> Crystal, made a beautiful Tiana dress as well. Hopefully she will post it.
> 
> 
> I'm the most unorganized person ever... You can come and help me after you get yours done.
> 
> I know you found the answer, but I just thought this post was too funny because I read the story behind the pictures.
> 
> 
> Love this one! She is safari Barbie!
> 
> Here is a tutorial I saw today. I thought you ladies would like it. It is a snowglobe shirt with a castle inside of it. Too cute. I am glad to have some of this yummy fabric coming to me. It is a Japanese fabric. http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/12/snowglobe-shirt-tutorial.html
> Here is the fabric. I did not make this!!!



LOVE this tutorial.  Emma is so into snow globes right now also.  She got two at Disney and two for christmas.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> Bummed tonight.....  I just had my sewing machine serviced in December (it was dragging and not wanting to feed).  Worked fine for 2 days when I got it back and then started dragging again.  I had too many projects working to take it back in right away, so I just dealt with it.  Then it mysteriously stopped doing it.  So for 3 weeks, I have been sewing fine.  Tonight I have 3 very important jobs to finish, and the lever holding the presser foot just breaks.  GREAT!  So I am off to the sewing machine center tomorrow after work and hopefully its will be a quick fix.
> 
> Funny thing is, I got a serger for Christmas.  Still kinda scared of it, so it hasn't come out of the box.  I am thinking if they give me a good deal, I could use the money from the serger, plus a trade in on the sewing machine and maybe make a good deal on a newer machine???  Oh well....just had to vent.  I have to do something beside biting my nails and worrying about what to do now to finish these 3 projects.   Sorry to vent but hubby ONLY listened long enough to take the machine out of the sewing table and put in the backseat of the car for me.  Ha!



When I got my New-to-me sewing machine I kept my Kenmore, sure I did something to it and it needs to be serviced now, so it's sitting in my garage. BUT I wanted to keep it as a back up, just in case something happens with the snazzy one and I'm in the middle of a project.
I also still have a Jem Janome, which is more of a quilter's travel machine. That one I need to sell. I thought Megan could use it one day, but in truth it feels so "rough" to me now that I am using computerized machines, I dont think I could switch back to even teaching her on it. I should have that one serviced and sell it. Probably get $100 for it.


Revrob- I think that's the catch. That money would come in handy....but at the same time....so would the space. Some other things need to be cleared up before I will have a good understanding of how limited our budget will be then. Our initial agreement (with DH) was to go on the may trip and rent the next year's points, now we are doing the reverse.

I do know we NEED a vacation. It has always helped us get glued back together as a couple.
I keep telling myself we will do something other than Disney...and then we don't. Okay, maybe in 2012 we can plan a trip to Bermuda...


----------



## clhemsath

Let the trouble begin...

SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...

http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/ 

that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..

okay, back to work


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I found Olliegirl on Facebook and now I am a life-long fan! Everything is gorgeous! The Tiana dress is to die for and it's exactly what I was thinking of doing. They/we are planning to go in May and when we were there last year it was around 100 degrees and very humid. I know it would have to be made from cotton and as light as possible. That dress is just beautiful.
> 
> I hope Crystal will post her's or the link to it. I would love to see more.
> 
> Thank you ladies!


 Are you on Facebook? I have a ton of pics of the 2 different versions that I have done so far in my photo album. Just search for Crystal Carter on Facebook. I have a pic of The Cat in the Hat and Sally as my avatar.


----------



## AlternateEgo

clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



I have been in love with those flannel sheets for some time now.  I can't make myself purchase it though, because I'm not sure what I would make from it


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, I always love to see what you make and this is just so cute.  Great job.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Now that we have our vacation for May cancelled and we rented out all our points we are thinking of a downsized trip...limited table service meals and no 2 bedroom
> This would also be in October, providing us with more time to save money for our trip rather than stressing like we were about going in May.
> 
> I am tossing around the idea of either a studio or 1 bedroom In October. This would  give us another chance to go to MNSSHP maybe.
> 
> But now we will have Megan who will be 4 and half by then and Hannah will be 1 and half years. She would still sleep in a pack n play and Megan would sleep on a fold out couch (unless we stayed at Old Key West)
> 
> probably BeachClub or BoardWalk...
> The studio would allow me to rent points again and I would have about $1,000 worth of points to rent.
> there is a mini fridge and small microwave
> 
> The 1 bedroom would leave us no points to rent (well leaving me with maybe 10 points to bank)
> it would provide us with more elbow room
> washer and dryer
> kitchen
> and jacuzzi for Mom and Dad
> 
> I think we are looking at a 1 week stay. Would that be too long for a studio, or am I just spoiled? (our last 2 times we stayed in a 2 bedroom (my Mother was with us) and then a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Which should I do????
> I really wish the other resorts had the same set up as OKW, a queen bed and a full bed (rather than a pull out couch)
> I would no doubt make the couch up as a bed and leave it that way so Megan feels like she has a bed. In a 1 bedroom it would give us flexibility to have both girls nap in our room during the day while we have the kitchen/living room with her bed.
> But, is it worth $1,000
> and then of course, do I want to deal with the hassle of renting points?
> 
> Renting our points from our May vacation meant that our annual dues were paid for this year, and next year and gives us plenty left over. Which we really need right now.
> 
> What to do? What to do!
> 
> No matter what, I can not book until March (7 months out if it's not at your home resort)
> but it's nice to plan (and figure out customs ahead of time)


We got BCV at less than the 7 month window.  I had to work around the dates they gave me and then waitlisted the last two nights.  

1 br/Studio:  I love the 1 br at OKW but love the pool and location of BCV.  I can't have it both ways so we now stay at BCV in a studio.  We miss the room but it is a trade off for location.  We still nap in the afternoon but we are only with 1 child.  The 1 br is just sooo nice but we are point poor and work with only 190 each year.  Last year I cut back and saved points by flying in on a Wed/Thurs and spending the time at discount room specials at a CSR.  Then on Sunday bounce over to BCV but only a studio.  I banked a lot of points but still wish we could try a 1 br BCV.  

We spend so much time on the go or at the pool we don't really need a 1br.  There is a free wash machine and dryer at all DVC's, but you must leave your room.  

Things will change and you will be more ready in the years to come.  Having a DVC and choices makes for very wonderful vacations.


----------



## clairemolly

clhemsath said:


> Good Morning All~
> 
> We too have a snow day in Northern KY.  It has been so cold the last week and they are calling for about 7 inches to start falling during the day today.  I still have to work though, so not much sewing will get done today.
> 
> I LOVED the tutorial on the snow globes and the ruffle dress was FANTASTIC.  Thank you so much for the directions you followed.
> 
> Everyone have a good day!



Where in NKy are you?  I live north of Cincy and work about 5 minutes north of the river.

I am just now making it to the new thread.  It's been a busy week at work and we're only on day 3!   Don't they know I have Dis-ing to do?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

AlternateEgo said:


> I have been in love with those flannel sheets for some time now.  I can't make myself purchase it though, because I'm not sure what I would make from it



We are redoing a bedroom and my DD who visits asked me to make it into a Jack Skellington room.  I bought 2 sets of king sheets from Disney store and will cut 1 fitted to make 2 twin fitted, also cut the flat to make two.  Then with the other set I am going to make window treatments and something for the wall, maybe incorporate part of the sheet fabric into a quilt.  

I bought the candy cane in twin so the room could have a holiday sheet set also.


----------



## ollyg

I found a picture on the disboutique photobucket page of a panel skirt with simba, flounder, and stitch embroidered on the panels.  I believe it was posted by Toadstool.

Could you please tell me what pattern you used?  I looked on YCMT and could only find a strip skirt patten and I did not think the panels would be wide enough for a 5X7 design.

Thanks in advance.

Karen


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Revrob- I think that's the catch. That money would come in handy....but at the same time....so would the space. Some other things need to be cleared up before I will have a good understanding of how limited our budget will be then. Our initial agreement (with DH) was to go on the may trip and rent the next year's points, now we are doing the reverse.
> 
> I do know we NEED a vacation. It has always helped us get glued back together as a couple.
> I keep telling myself we will do something other than Disney...and then we don't. Okay, maybe in 2012 we can plan a trip to Bermuda...



I SO understand!  Vacations are a must!  If you NEED a vacation (we all do!) but the money could be an issue, go with the studio!  Seriously, you'll have a great time regardless.  It's like saying you can't have a good time at Disney if you don't stay at the Grand Floridian.  Sure, it would be nice, but it's not a deal breaker.  Go, enjoy yourself and remember there's always next years points - you can stay in a 1 bedroom next year and things will be fine!


----------



## SallyfromDE

AQW said:


> I'm using Heather's awesome designs, so that's not the problem.  I've read my machine's manual cover-to-cover many times... keep it right next to me when I'm working... and still, I'm doing stuff wrong and my projects come out looking stupid and I can't figure out why.  My centering is way off, I can't figure out the design size/position so I have no clue where it will end up on the finished garment.  I did manage to hoop a kids' XS t-shirt with reasonable success, so that was one small victory, but I'm so clueless about the embroidery part I can't even bring myself to TRY putting fabrics in for applique like I wanted to.



Well, I'm not that great at it either. I tend to do more in the hoop designs. But when I do tshirts, I used the arm pit of the shirt as the line up point to center the design. And I've tried different types of stablizers to get an idea of what I like. But I still plan on taking an embroidery class locally. I'm just trying to find a time that matches up to mine. But I think it will help me learn more about the machine, then the manual. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Here is a tutorial I saw today....pot.com/2009/12/snowglobe-shirt-tutorial.html
> Here is the fabric. I did not make this!!!



I love this idea. I bet you could take a picture of the castle, or you in front of the castle, and iron it on. Then do the globe. I think Kirsta will need one of these. 




Camping Griswalds said:


> OOPS!  Sorry about the suitcase question...see it was answered on like page 3  I'm off to hunt around and see if I can find a cheaper one or an adult one.



They are on Amazon for half the price as the website. I sent an email to the company and said they needed to make an adult size becuase there are alot of us Disney fanatics out there. I'm sure if they hear it enough, they'd make them. 



clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



OMG!! I love this. And the Tink ones with the ornaments!! I wish I wasn't so broke right now. I'd buy them and put them away for next year. What great family pj's they'd make. But I had a $500 vet bill this week, and the tires gave out on the truck, and I had to go buy 2, and that was $300. I discouraged!!


----------



## BBGirl

NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year.  We had a blast.  We are taking my DIL and GD this year!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



look into the Barton Method.  It really works and it starts with color tiles no letters and makes reading so much easier for learning disabled.
HTH


----------



## PrincessMickey

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Congrats!  What is your pin for...what kind of discount?



The pin is for 30% off value, 35% off moderate, or 40% off deluxe. It's good for the whole year except holiday weekends.

I was really hoping for a 2 hour delay today. I worked all night while it snowed, when I came home it had just stopped and was -2. I really wanted to sleep in today and not have to go out in the cold. But no such luck so I was out there getting the kids to school then shoveling when I got home.   It was a whopping 2 degrees out. Now I'm curled up in bed under the coversthinking about taking a short nap.


----------



## GrammaBelle

I am going to Hawaii next week (please don't hate me!  I can't wait to see some sunshine!) and I would love to check out any local fabric stores on Oahu.  Does anyone on these boards live there?  We'll be in Honolulu, but have a car and will spend one day driving the perimiter of the island--I'm sure hubby won't mind a stop or two to look at fabric


----------



## lori123

clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



Very CUTE!!  Thanks for posting this - since it is flannel I bought the Mickey set and the Tink set for PJ's next year!  Can't wait!


----------



## AlternateEgo

I'm so very blah... Just officially got the word I will be going down to Part time starting tomorrow.

I currently am Salary position, sick days, Holidays, personal days... and vacation.

Now I'm going to be hourly... without insurance


----------



## GrammaBelle

clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



Wow, thanks Carrie!  After looking at the link (and deciding to order some to use for jammies for our December trip to the World!) I ended up browsing the site and spending $100 on clothes for our upcoming trips!  At least they were all sale items


----------



## jham

I meant to quote the red ruffle dress.  It's SO pretty! 



MinnieForMe said:


> What beautiful pictures!  I'm thinking you guys are convincing me that I NEED this camera!  Now, I need to decide between the XS and the XSi.  I just don't know the difference.



Here are som pics with my XSi, (in aotoshoot mode) most are on another computer so I had to grab these off facebook. 


















snubie said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!  I have tried to hard to keep up with the thread but I just end up lurking.  I can read the thread one handed while nursing but I have not mastered typing one handed yet.
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in over 2 months - it is driving me crazy.  Megan is keeping me on my toes and away from the sewing machine for now.
> Here is a new pic of the girls from Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to cloth diaper Megan and are using pocket diapers.  http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=98&products_id=1279  I really don't like the inserts that come with the diapers so I am currently waiting for some hemp fabric to arrive to make my own.    It isn't much but at least I will be sewing something.
> And just because this is my favorite diaper in our current stash:



your girls are so gorgeous!!!  Love the diap!



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute!  Love the Barbie applique!



spongemommie05 said:


> Such cute outfits posted ! and what adorable Babies .
> Let's see if i can stay caught up with ya all,I am not gonna guarantee anything  I am swamped at school which is at Night.  (My dis Time) I should be doing Homework right now
> I have not sewed anything for a bit But i yearn too so so bad ... Maybe after i graduate in July i will take a month just for myself and sew away until my hands hurt
> well i just wanted to stop by and say Hello I see alot of new Peeps on here SO Hello



Get back to your homework young lady!   I didn't realize you graduate in July!  Cool!



jessica52877 said:


> We are having our own crisis with vacation today. I am none too happy about it and DH has heard it for the past 7 or so hours since he told me. I am beyond annoyed and frustrated and sick over it (along with being sick) so I am not a good person to be in the same house with right now.
> 
> Hope it all works out for you! I can see why you wouldn't plan vacation further out, I mean, who would really think you  would have that many snow days! We are yet to get one and not feeling it coming tomorrow! I just want enough snow to go sledding down the backyard once this year! Although tomorrow I wouldn't feel like it.



Do you need to ditch Lin and take me and Luke instead!  Because I'll do that for you!


----------



## eeyore3847

desparatelydisney said:


> I LOVE the ruffle on these sleeves!!  How did you do that?  Is it just a Euro or something different?



You just take a fabric strip and roll both edges, and then ruffle the center and attach 

Lori


----------



## McDuck

AlternateEgo said:


> I'm so very blah... Just officially got the word I will be going down to Part time starting tomorrow.
> 
> I currently am Salary position, sick days, Holidays, personal days... and vacation.
> 
> Now I'm going to be hourly... without insurance



Yuck!  That really stinks.  I suppose the bright side is that you still have a job.

What about your DH's company?  Can you switch over to be on his policy?

I had to work hourly without insurance after Katrina.  I was able to get my own personal policy at a reasonable price...I think I used Humana.  Can you look for another job with better benefits?

I would be so disappointed also.  That's a big blow.


----------



## jham

So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!






It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.


----------



## Granna4679

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



How stinkin' cute is this!!  I adore it.  I just bougth the vida pattern and haven't made anything yet.  Where did you get the fabric?


----------



## jham

Granna4679 said:


> How stinkin' cute is this!!  I adore it.  I just bougth the vida pattern and haven't made anything yet.  Where did you get the fabric?



Thanks!  It was out a year ago, I probably got it from several places.  It is Moda's Smores.


----------



## AlternateEgo

McDuck said:


> Yuck!  That really stinks.  I suppose the bright side is that you still have a job.
> 
> What about your DH's company?  Can you switch over to be on his policy?
> 
> I had to work hourly without insurance after Katrina.  I was able to get my own personal policy at a reasonable price...I think I used Humana.  Can you look for another job with better benefits?
> 
> I would be so disappointed also.  That's a big blow.



He works overnights on the road, so as soon as he wakes up I am going to have him call his office to see if we can switch... hopefully seemlessly.  

I do plan to softly look for another job, but I love my job and can't imagine finding something different.  I draw houseplans and have been here for 3 1/2 years, so I am scared to find something that will require newer schooling.

Fortunately I should be able to draw unemployment to make up for my missing income.  I am pretty scared of losing our Disney vacation though.


----------



## woodkins

AlternateEgo said:


> I'm so very blah... Just officially got the word I will be going down to Part time starting tomorrow.
> 
> I currently am Salary position, sick days, Holidays, personal days... and vacation.
> 
> Now I'm going to be hourly... without insurance



UGH...So sorry you got such bad news...hopefully business will get better and you can go back to full time. Hang in there


----------



## woodkins

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



That came out great & Lily looks adorable. I was laughing at your story behind it because I bought 2 smores charm packs last year to make a twirl skirt & just pulled them out last night....it must be something in the fabric


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


>




Love it Jeanne!!!


----------



## glorib

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



Lily is looking awfully grown up these days!  I LOVE the s'mores vida and the matching bows and the butt buttons! (Plus, butt buttons is just fun to say.)

Seeing that s'mores fabric reminds me of my most favoritest dessert recipe ever!  

Indoor S'mores
12 graham crackers
1 bag MILK chocolate chips
about 1/2 bag mini marshmallows

3/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup REAL butter (do not use margarine - it just doesn't turn out well)
1 teaspoon vanilla

1) Preheat oven to 350
2) Arrange crackers on a well-greased cookie sheet (if you have extra space on your cookie sheet, you can fold up some foil around the edges to make a "lip" right next to the crackers so the sauce will stay on your crackers and not run all over the place.)
3) Spread chocolate chips over the crackers, then marshmallows.

4) For sauce, combine brown sugar, butter and vanilla in a sauce pan over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture thickens and bubbles at edges.  Pour over crackers.
5) Bake about 10 minutes until marshmallows are just slightly browned.

Be forewarned:  these are extremely dangerous!    Also, don't make these and take them to a  family or work function unless you want to make them for every function from here on out - I learned that the hard way!  If I ever bring something different, I get in trouble!


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



That is adorable.

The Butt Buttons are cute, and I can see how they would not be a pain, there is a big circle in the middle where a bum can fit comfortably.


----------



## WDWAtLast

clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



So cute! although I REALLY like the Tinkerbell flannel!!!



jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



How adorable! O love the colors and the matching bows are so cute!! My first vida is still laying on the sewing machine - cut out and ready to sew - in Halloween fabric!   Oh well, it can be a tunic for next year!!


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> Do you need to ditch Lin and take me and Luke instead!  Because I'll do that for you!



No need to ditch him when he can't go! I just don't get him and his bosses! I even let them pick the week! we"ll see what comes of it! You might need to be ditching your hubby and 3 kids and hopping on a plane!


----------



## froggy33

ollyg said:


> I found a picture on the disboutique photobucket page of a panel skirt with simba, flounder, and stitch embroidered on the panels.  I believe it was posted by Toadstool.
> 
> Could you please tell me what pattern you used?  I looked on YCMT and could only find a strip skirt patten and I did not think the panels would be wide enough for a 5X7 design.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Karen



I'm not sure exactly which outfit you are talking about, but I made one like this: 




I make the panels in a trapezoid shape.  For this dress the 4 white panels were I think 6" on top and 12" on the bottom, the 4 black were smaller, with the bottom 6" I think.  I do it this way so that my ruffle factor for the top isn't crazy, but the dress is still full.  It's made a lot like a strip work skirt, you just have to make the panels big enough to fit your design.



jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!



LOVE this - especially the butt buttons!!!

Jess


----------



## clhemsath

clairemolly said:


> Where in NKy are you?  I live north of Cincy and work about 5 minutes north of the river.
> 
> I am just now making it to the new thread.  It's been a busy week at work and we're only on day 3!   Don't they know I have Dis-ing to do?



And my first attempt to quote, so we will see what this looks like!  OOOOHHH, I think it worked!

I am in boone county, and work in covington.  

The snow is really coming down today, I am glad to stay inside.  I am going to start trying to make a pettiskirt tonight.  I just hope it is not too frustrating.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Hi everyone!  I am floored at how talented everyone is in here.  It makes me nervous to join in.  But I am planning to make a special outfit for my best friend's daughter's very first trip to Disneyland.  I am going to find out what she wants and then hopefully get a pattern from the youcanmake.com this site that you guys have recommended.  Her daughter will only be 2 when they go, so I have to think about comfort, I don't have kids, but I know comfort will play a factor!  

I can't wait to scroll through more of this thread for ideas!  Everyone's outfits are so beautiful, if I can make something even half as nice as the things you have posted- I'll be thrilled!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

When I start my quilt class there will be two classes that I have bring my serger and Brother machine to the class.  Will it be ok to just carry them in without a "suitcase" ?


----------



## jacksmomma

A few months ago I was on one of the disboutique threads and saw a pair of overalls that one of you very talented ladies had customized with ruffles and Minnie mouse appliqué.  They were adorable!  I am trying to find the images so that I can possibly tweak the design to make Dorothy ones for my niece.  I tried to do a search, but could not find them.  Can someone point me in the right direction please?  

Thanks a million!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."

Who was Case'd.....




_


----------



## sahm1000

just checking to see if I put a ticker on right!


----------



## sahm1000

checking again...


----------



## ollyg

froggy33 said:


> I'm not sure exactly which outfit you are talking about, but I made one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make the panels in a trapezoid shape.  For this dress the 4 white panels were I think 6" on top and 12" on the bottom, the 4 black were smaller, with the bottom 6" I think.  I do it this way so that my ruffle factor for the top isn't crazy, but the dress is still full.  It's made a lot like a strip work skirt, you just have to make the panels big enough to fit your design.
> 
> 
> Jess



That is perfect!   Is that based on Carla C's Simply Sweet top pattern?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



This is so stinkin' cute!!!!!!



glorib said:


> Seeing that s'mores fabric reminds me of my most favoritest dessert recipe ever!
> 
> Indoor S'mores
> 12 graham crackers
> 1 bag MILK chocolate chips
> about 1/2 bag mini marshmallows
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup REAL butter (do not use margarine - it just doesn't turn out well)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> 1) Preheat oven to 350
> 2) Arrange crackers on a well-greased cookie sheet (if you have extra space on your cookie sheet, you can fold up some foil around the edges to make a "lip" right next to the crackers so the sauce will stay on your crackers and not run all over the place.)
> 3) Spread chocolate chips over the crackers, then marshmallows.
> 
> 4) For sauce, combine brown sugar, butter and vanilla in a sauce pan over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture thickens and bubbles at edges.  Pour over crackers.
> 5) Bake about 10 minutes until marshmallows are just slightly browned.
> 
> Be forewarned:  these are extremely dangerous!    Also, don't make these and take them to a  family or work function unless you want to make them for every function from here on out - I learned that the hard way!  If I ever bring something different, I get in trouble!



oooo.....I'm so going to try this!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.




Jessica made my daughter an adorable Snoopy and Charlile Brown vida for Christmas.  however, she liked the Snoopy side more ( the back) so wore it in reverse.  i honestly don't think anyone would ever notice but us guys!  Anyway, if those butt buttons start to bother her, just rotate to the front.


----------



## froggy33

ollyg said:


> That is perfect!   Is that based on Carla C's Simply Sweet top pattern?




Great!  Thanks.  Yep, the top is the waist length, Jumper style top with ruffle straps that Carla has on the Simply Sweet.  It's very easy to make!


----------



## jham

glorib said:


> Lily is looking awfully grown up these days!  I LOVE the s'mores vida and the matching bows and the butt buttons! (Plus, butt buttons is just fun to say.)
> 
> Seeing that s'mores fabric reminds me of my most favoritest dessert recipe ever!
> 
> Indoor S'mores
> 12 graham crackers
> 1 bag MILK chocolate chips
> about 1/2 bag mini marshmallows
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup REAL butter (do not use margarine - it just doesn't turn out well)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> 1) Preheat oven to 350
> 2) Arrange crackers on a well-greased cookie sheet (if you have extra space on your cookie sheet, you can fold up some foil around the edges to make a "lip" right next to the crackers so the sauce will stay on your crackers and not run all over the place.)
> 3) Spread chocolate chips over the crackers, then marshmallows.
> 
> 4) For sauce, combine brown sugar, butter and vanilla in a sauce pan over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture thickens and bubbles at edges.  Pour over crackers.
> 5) Bake about 10 minutes until marshmallows are just slightly browned.
> 
> Be forewarned:  these are extremely dangerous!    Also, don't make these and take them to a  family or work function unless you want to make them for every function from here on out - I learned that the hard way!  If I ever bring something different, I get in trouble!



mmmm...I feel the need to run to the grocery store for marshmallows and graham crackers.



tricia said:


> That is adorable.
> 
> The Butt Buttons are cute, and I can see how they would not be a pain, there is a big circle in the middle where a bum can fit comfortably.



good thing it's a tiny bum!


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammaBelle said:


> I am going to Hawaii next week (please don't hate me!  I can't wait to see some sunshine!) and I would love to check out any local fabric stores on Oahu.  Does anyone on these boards live there?  We'll be in Honolulu, but have a car and will spend one day driving the perimiter of the island--I'm sure hubby won't mind a stop or two to look at fabric



Have a great trip, and be sure to share with us when you get back. Do an internet search for fabric stores in HI. I wanted some Hawaiian fabric and found quite a few. My order came in just a few days. But obviously that wont' matter to you. haha. 



DSNY4ever said:


> Hi everyone!  I am floored at how talented everyone is in here.  It makes me nervous to join in.  But I am planning to make a special outfit for my best friend's daughter's very first trip to Disneyland.  I am going to find out what she wants and then hopefully get a pattern from the youcanmake.com this site that you guys have recommended.  Her daughter will only be 2 when they go, so I have to think about comfort, I don't have kids, but I know comfort will play a factor!
> 
> I can't wait to scroll through more of this thread for ideas!  Everyone's outfits are so beautiful, if I can make something even half as nice as the things you have posted- I'll be thrilled!



Welcome. Looking forward to seeing your designs.


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."
> 
> Who was Case'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Cindee (livindisney) was cased on the Mulan
and 
Cathy (twob4him) was cased on the Jasmine


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> Cindee (livindisney) was cased on the Mulan
> and
> Cathy (twob4him) was cased on the Jasmine



Didn't Teresa make that Jasmine first for her neice?  Both outfits are so cute!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

jham said:


> Didn't Teresa make that Jasmine first for her neice?  Both outfits are so cute!



I was thinking it was Teresa also. We saw it on a Big Give. There was Jasmine for one of the girls and Ariel in her pink on land dress. Darla made an Ariel print dress on that give.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



Just passing by tonight and had to say I love this! I tried to find this material last year and couldn't.  It is Moda, right?  I love how you put that together with the Vida...which right now is my favorite pattern!


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Didn't Teresa make that Jasmine first for her neice?  Both outfits are so cute!



OOPS!  You may be right!


----------



## sheridee32

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, finally finished DD's Birthday dress
> 
> Her birthday is in 2 weeks, but all we're doing right now is going to dinner; no cake, gifts, party, etc. because we're going to celebrate her bday at Disney in June (we're going over her brothers actual bday- again, and we can't take her out in January, so we figured we'd just wait and celebrate in June- and she's completely on board.  Still, I at least wanted to make her something special to wear that she could use for both.  She got to pick a lot of things about this dress, so she's (I hope) gonna love it.
> 
> Thanks to Heathersue for the designs
> 
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I'll try to get better ones tomorrow- maybe on her, although she may have to wear a turtleneck under it- a cold front is coming through.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, went to look at machines today, but just didn't feel right putting out more money while we're trying to get out of debt and save for the trip- well, I prayed about it; then went home and pretty much took my machine apart; put it back together and- it worked  Hopefully it will stay that way at least until I'm done with the other 74 items for the trip



We are taking grandaughter in march to dw to celebrate her b-day, she saw the dress and wants one would you mind if i case it we will be using different favri she has already picked but she came back today and had to show the dress to her pawpaw so i hope you dont mind.


----------



## livndisney

Jham,

WHEN did Lily get so BIG?

Love the button butt LOL


----------



## Granna4679

Got to go play with my new baby but I thought I would tell you all first....I am so excited.  I just took my 10 yr old Singer to the sewing center in our area to see what was wrong with it and they told me the whole needle/presser foot mechanism stem thingy (great technical term for it) is broken completely.  So to fix it would be more than the machine is worth.  God knew I wanted a new machine.  I walked out an hour or so later with a brand new Janome 2010.  And on top of that they gave me a good trade in value considering it is 10 yrs old (and they said they would bury it for me...no charge for that..hahah)....I am so excited.  Gotta go play now.  I will tell you how much I love it later.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



OMG, that is just the absolute cutest dress ever!!



AlternateEgo said:


> He works overnights on the road, so as soon as he wakes up I am going to have him call his office to see if we can switch... hopefully seemlessly.
> 
> I do plan to softly look for another job, but I love my job and can't imagine finding something different.  I draw houseplans and have been here for 3 1/2 years, so I am scared to find something that will require newer schooling.
> 
> Fortunately I should be able to draw unemployment to make up for my missing income.  I am pretty scared of losing our Disney vacation though.


Life change, like losing your insurance with your employer, is considered a reason to make a change to your DH's insurance, so that, at least, shouldn't be a problem.  I'm so sorry about the reduction, though. I know it must be difficult and frightening.


poohnpigletCA said:


> I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."
> 
> Who was Case'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


love these!
I was thinking Teresa for the Jasmine; I know livindisney did one of the Mulans, but Marah made one for her eldest DD too.


sheridee32 said:


> We are taking grandaughter in march to dw to celebrate her b-day, she saw the dress and wants one would you mind if i case it we will be using different favri she has already picked but she came back today and had to show the dress to her pawpaw so i hope you dont mind.


I am thrilled that you like it enough to CASE it!  


Granna4679 said:


> Got to go play with my new baby but I thought I would tell you all first....I am so excited.  I just took my 10 yr old Singer to the sewing center in our area to see what was wrong with it and they told me the whole needle/presser foot mechanism stem thingy (great technical term for it) is broken completely.  So to fix it would be more than the machine is worth.  God knew I wanted a new machine.  I walked out an hour or so later with a brand new Janome 2010.  And on top of that they gave me a good trade in value considering it is 10 yrs old (and they said they would bury it for me...no charge for that..hahah)....I am so excited.  Gotta go play now.  I will tell you how much I love it later.


We need pics!  Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



She is so cute and so is the dress, I just love the colors in it, well done

I have a Big Give question. To give some background I have startd a Small Give here in BC Canada. I run a family daycare and one of the parents works for MAW BC Yukon and she heard about the Big Gives from this board. She knew I was on these boards too and also that I am part of a Quilting/craft group so she asked if I might like to do something similar to the Big Gives. Of course I said yes, but because we do not have many ladies who sew outfits we are doing more autograph books, eye spy bags, journals, crayon roll-ups, etc. I want to start doing MAW matchin t-shirts for the whole family going on the trip but the mom who works for MAW is worried about using the Mickey hat stick people and the WDW logo on the shirt because of copyright laws. Has anyone had this worry, is there any experience with this being a problem? Thank you for reading this, it wasn't meant to be so long.
Christine


----------



## Momof3mouseketeers

Fabric mart is pretty much on all the islands and have the best selection and prices!  Walmart too.  If you'll be on Oahu, fabric is also sold at a couple of booths at the aloha stadium flea market on Wednesdays and Sundays!

My son was just saying how he wants to go to Hawaii; both sets of grandparents are there.

Have fun!


----------



## Momof3mouseketeers

Fabric mart is pretty much on all the islands and have the best selection and prices!  Walmart too.  If you'll be on Oahu, fabric is also sold at a couple of booths at the aloha stadium flea market on Wednesdays and Sundays!

My son was just saying how he wants to go to Hawaii; both sets of grandparents are there.

Have fun!


----------



## birdie757

One week from today we will be settling in our room at Port Orleans for bed time!  

But I have not finished one outfit  I give up tonight because my embroidery machine is being difficult.  Thank goodness I only have three outfits to do.  I have started and have some random pieces completed but not anything completely done yet.  Hopefully it will come together easily.  We usually leave on a Saturday not a Thursday so I keep feeling like I have lots more time than I really do.  Now if it would just warm up a bit we would be all set.  

Now if you guys would just refrain from posting all this cute stuff I wouldn't be so distracted


----------



## clhemsath

After almost 90 minutes of ironing, I need a break.  I am making a pettiskirt for my oldest out of nylon chiffon.  So far, working with the fabric hasn't been too bad.  Just the ironing...

Okay, back at it.


----------



## jacksmomma

Posting Again looking for some help...

A few months back I stumbled onto this thread and saw a pair of overalls that had been altered with Minnie appliqué and red with white polka dot fabric.  They also had a name across the back I believe.  They were adorable and would love a picture and or tips and tricks for recreating them with a Wizard of Oz theme.  I have used the search feature but am not having too much luck.

Thanks a million!


----------



## revrob

jacksmomma said:


> Posting Again looking for some help...
> 
> A few months back I stumbled onto this thread and saw a pair of overalls that had been altered with Minnie appliqué and red with white polka dot fabric.  They also had a name across the back I believe.  They were adorable and would love a picture and or tips and tricks for recreating them with a Wizard of Oz theme.  I have used the search feature but am not having too much luck.
> 
> Thanks a million!



Here's an ebook that has instructions on how to customize overalls - it may be helpful.

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Boutique-Overalls.htm


----------



## karamat

I think this was my worst move yet - I didn't make it over unitl page 24 

Life's been a little busy lately, but hopefully I'll be able to keep up!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
TIA
Nicole


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole



Is there a way you can tell us what you already have so we don't duplicate anything?


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> Is there a way you can tell us what you already have so we don't duplicate anything?



Oops; I'll take a pic of what I have; thanks for asking


----------



## froggy33

clhemsath said:


> After almost 90 minutes of ironing, I need a break.  I am making a pettiskirt for my oldest out of nylon chiffon.  So far, working with the fabric hasn't been too bad.  Just the ironing...
> 
> Okay, back at it.



Just curious...what are you ironing??  Iam making a petti right now too out of nylon chiffon.  I have never ironed mine(it wasn't increidble wrinkeled, but I find after ruffling the heck out of it you don't see any wrinkles.  Maybe this can save you some ironing!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole



I made a skirt like that, so I have a number of different fabrics laying around.  In this pic you can see some of what I used, although I do have others...




I'm sure I can spare at least a 6x6 of what you need!  Let us know what you are looking for.

Jessica


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> We need pics!  Congrats on your new baby!!



I have been setting it up and learning the ropes tonight.  I will try to take a picture tomorrow and post it.  So far, I love it.



jacksmomma said:


> Posting Again looking for some help...
> 
> A few months back I stumbled onto this thread and saw a pair of overalls that had been altered with Minnie appliqué and red with white polka dot fabric.  They also had a name across the back I believe.  They were adorable and would love a picture and or tips and tricks for recreating them with a Wizard of Oz theme.  I have used the search feature but am not having too much luck.
> 
> Thanks a million!



I didn't do the minnie mouse ones but I have done lots of overalls.  I did these Tink overalls for my DGD a couple months ago.  Maybe it will help give you an idea, anyway.







ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole



I will try to help you out....I have quite a few scraps.  After I see your post of what you already have, I will see if I have anything different.  Your idea sounds so cute.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok, here's the fabrics I have:





Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am finally posting a few photos from Christmas.  

Here are my boys with Santa at their preschool on pajama day in the pajamas I made for them.  Santa happens to be their daddy too.






Here is a picture of all of us together at preschool.  We take the kids' pictures every year, and the school prints out their photos for every parent.






Here is my oldest son, Samuel, making sugar cookies with me.  We do them the old fashioned way.  He loves it.






Last but not least is my first attempt at a pillowcase dress.  It is for a friend's little girl for her birthday this Saturday.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.



I think I have a few that you don't have here.  PM me your address and I will try to get them to you in a few days.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.



MAN!  You've got quite a nice stash!  I'll check it against my stash in the morning and let you know if I have any that you don't already have.


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.



I've found these 6 scraps so far.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> MAN!  You've got quite a nice stash!  I'll check it against my stash in the morning and let you know if I have any that you don't already have.



Thanks!  I honestly didn't realize how much I did have until I pulled them all out.  I try to buy whatever I can find locally when I'm able so I have them ready for big gives. (and of course for my peanuts, too.)


----------



## Granna4679

*Ireland - Nicole*




revrob said:


> MAN!  You've got quite a nice stash!  I'll check it against my stash in the morning and let you know if I have any that you don't already have.



And I can add these to your collection if you want....






I'll put them in the mail tomorrow if I get address before then.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> *Ireland - Nicole*
> 
> And I can add these to your collection if you want....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put them in the mail tomorrow if I get address before then.


WOW!  Thank you so much!  I sent you a PM; thanks a million, really!


----------



## clhemsath

froggy33 said:


> Just curious...what are you ironing??  Iam making a petti right now too out of nylon chiffon.  I have never ironed mine(it wasn't increidble wrinkeled, but I find after ruffling the heck out of it you don't see any wrinkles.  Maybe this can save you some ironing!!!
> 
> Hi Jessica~
> 
> I was following the free pattern on youcanmakethis.com.  I cut full widths of the fabric, then fold them in half to sew a "loop".  I then moved the seam to the middle of the loop and ironed both sides to make a crease.
> 
> This is the first time I have made one, so I at least try to follow the instructions the first time  I have three more at least to make after this one; not so sure we will be doing that part again.


----------



## AQW

*IrelandNicole:*

I've set these aside for you - please PM me your address.


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



Megan says, that is sooooo adorable and those look like the same buttons as my jacket. So I think she approves!

I'm glad you used the fabric before you forgot about it; that has happened to me. It is really the cutest!



poohnpigletCA said:


> [/IMG]



Totally cute outfits! The girls looked like they had so much fun. Are you going to post more?



Mom2SamandJames said:


>



Cute! I wish we had pajama day. Your family looks beautiful. Love the cookie picture. We make cookies too, but I never take pictures, very smart! Your pillowcase dress looks so sweet. Thanks for sharing your Christmas pictures!

Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold! 

Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!

Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!


----------



## snubie

ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!  I love the pic!  I know it's hard when your "first" shows jealousy of the second.  It's perfectly normal, but it's hard to see.  Show her affection and praise when you can, allow her to "help" by getting things for the baby, etc. and praise her for her efforts, try to do things with her, reading, etc. while nursing Megan; try to set aside time when baby's sleeping just for mommy and her time.  Reassure her that she is still loved and valued.  I know they're probably all things you're doing already, but figured I'd mention them, jic.





birdie757 said:


> While we are still working on a second child, I do have advice that my mom gave me on what she did with me after my sister was born.  We were 2 1/2 years apart and I had a hard time with her arrival.  It was worse because my mom broke her back when she was about 6 months pregnant with my sister so all day after that until my sis was born she just would lay on the couch and read to me and color with me and stuff so it was a total shock for me.  She made a point to do something with me each week with no baby.  Sometimes she could take me to the library some weeks she could only manage to drop my sister off at my grandmas and take me for a happy meal.  But she made a big deal that it was something that only a big sister could do.  Evidently that really helped the transition.  She said once my sister could sort of "play" with me I got over my jealousy.
> 
> Good Luck!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Snubie,
> Your girls are adorable!!
> 
> Megan said stuff that was tough when Hannah came home...
> The first week it was like "I love Daddy and NOT Mommy" (in front of me)
> She still requests Daddy for a lot of stuff, but I think part of that is because Daddy lets her do naughty stuff (like jumping off couch) and my rules are written in stone for the most part.
> It's been an adjustment for us. I never was able to follow people's advice about doing other stuff while nursing, I always needed both hands- one to hold the baby and the other to support my breast (sorry if thats TMI!)
> However, I did enroll Megan into a little preschool program, which gives her an opportunity to be with other kids her age and do arts and crafts, have time on a playground, etc. This also means the time I have with her when she doesnt go I make sure to do fun things with her.
> Over Christmas time I went on to the Disney family website and selected a bunch of crafts to do with her- so 2 or 3 days a week we worked on things like gingerbread houses, ornaments, baking cookies. I would put Hannah in the swing, or hold her on my lap. Even coloring, etc.
> I think time and allowing her to adjust is a big part of it.
> I know for us I think its just part of being 3. She was SUCH a doll when she was 2, i couldn't understand "terrible 2s" but man,  3 has been tough, she is more dramatic, says no more, tried out temper tantrums for a while.
> Staying calm and praying for patience has been key. I NEVER lost my temper before. But I'm more volatile (spelling?) now.
> 
> I think families are a work in progress.
> I like to think of a cardboard sign hanging from my neck and from megan's and keep my "nice voice"
> 
> God bless and good luck!





Granna4679 said:


> Ahhh.  My daughter has a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old.  Not only did the 4 yr old react this way when the youngest was born but then the little one got RSV @ one month and had to be hospitalized for a week.  This just compounded the "jealousy".  She also nursed and they were in the process of moving to Houston (from about 100 miles away) all at the same time.  I told her that it would all work out.  Despite how tired she was and needed sleep herself, I and several others encouraged her to spend a few minutes each day with JUST the oldest (whether it be baking cookies, watching a TV show, doing a puzzle, or just holding her and talking to her).  In those alone times, let her know you love her and are having fun spending "special" time with her.  It takes a while and believe me there will always be a bit of jealousy, but in the end, they will be friends.  My DGD's absolutely love each other and are each other's best friend now.  They miss each other when separated for whatever reason for any length of time BUT they still love the attention they get during that time alone with Mommy.





Stephres said:


> They are so cute together! I didn't have a lot of trouble with Jacob when I brought Megan home, except he wouldn't call her by her name. "Put the baby down and play with me" or " the baby is hungry" is what I would hear. I had him in preschool a few mornings a week which gave me a break and I took him to story time at the library and other activities where it was just the two of us (with the baby in the car seat). I think it helped to make him feel important that there were things the baby couldn't do that he could.
> 
> Megan walked by and said, "hey, Megan Grace! And her big sister!" LOL!





desparatelydisney said:


> It gets better.  About 6 weeks after our 2nd came home, our perfect angel 3 year-old turned into a monster   He would do things wrong just so he would get yelled at and punished because that way we were paying attention to him.  It is hard to go from the center of attention to  being a team player.  The worst was when people would bring Catie gifts....but it got better.  And by #3 (only 15 months later ) he was   "good to go".  It takes time.  Just remember that even though it doesn't seem like it, her life is richer with a baby sister than it was before


Thank you everyone for the advice.  It has been hard because Megan was hospitalized for 5 days the week before Christmas for RSV.  I was only able to see Lauren one day (and for only 2 hours) during that time.  I was at the hospital the rest of the time because Megan was REALLY sick there for a while (headed to PICU sick) and she was nursing every 2 hours.  And we have been spending too much time at the doctors in the new year for Megan also as she has developed reflux now with some lovely projectile vomiting.  
I was able to take Lauren to see Princess and the Frog (just her and I) on New Years weekend.  We both enjoyed that time together.
I will keep the faith that it will all get better.  I will be honest - I do not like the baby stage at all.  Never did with Lauren either.  I prefer toddlers and preschoolers.


----------



## birdie757

clhemsath said:


> After almost 90 minutes of ironing, I need a break.  I am making a pettiskirt for my oldest out of nylon chiffon.  So far, working with the fabric hasn't been too bad.  Just the ironing...
> 
> Okay, back at it.



You are a nicer mommy than me.  When I did dd's petti in December I did not iron the chiffon, just the satin.  Mine wasn't really wrinkled though.  And come to think of it, it didn't wrinkle in our suitcase either.  Maybe it is just so puffy I can't see the wrinkles?  Are you using CarlaC's pattern?


----------



## birdie757

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.


I wish I could help but I don't have anything that hasn't been posted already.  I don't have luck finding disney prints very often around here.


froggy33 said:


> Just curious...what are you ironing??  Iam making a petti right now too out of nylon chiffon.  I have never ironed mine(it wasn't increidble wrinkeled, but I find after ruffling the heck out of it you don't see any wrinkles.  Maybe this can save you some ironing!!!
> 
> Hi Jessica~
> 
> I was following the free pattern on youcanmakethis.com.  I cut full widths of the fabric, then fold them in half to sew a "loop".  I then moved the seam to the middle of the loop and ironed both sides to make a crease.
> 
> This is the first time I have made one, so I at least try to follow the instructions the first time  I have three more at least to make after this one; not so sure we will be doing that part again.


Oh, I get it now.  I used that pattern too but I didn't press the loops.  It is such a forgiving pattern really.  My friend was sewing along with me and her strips were cut so uneven and she hadn't sewn in years but we got it together and looking nice.  The fluff is really good at concealing mistakes!


snubie said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice.  It has been hard because Megan was hospitalized for 5 days the week before Christmas for RSV.  I was only able to see Lauren one day (and for only 2 hours) during that time.  I was at the hospital the rest of the time because Megan was REALLY sick there for a while (headed to PICU sick) and she was nursing every 2 hours.  And we have been spending too much time at the doctors in the new year for Megan also as she has developed reflux now with some lovely projectile vomiting.
> I was able to take Lauren to see Princess and the Frog (just her and I) on New Years weekend.  We both enjoyed that time together.
> I will keep the faith that it will all get better.  I will be honest - I do not like the baby stage at all.  Never did with Lauren either.  I prefer toddlers and preschoolers.


I am the same way!  The baby stage was so hard for me and dh that we were not going to have another child.  We absolutely adore the toddler and preschool stage though so that is why we are trying for one more now that dd is already 4.  She will probably be 5 by the time we actually have our second.  We figured in the grand scope of things the baby stage might be the toughest but it is definitely the shortest of the stages so we will make it though.  I hope you little one is feeling better soon


----------



## clhemsath

birdie757 said:


> You are a nicer mommy than me.  When I did dd's petti in December I did not iron the chiffon, just the satin.  Mine wasn't really wrinkled though.  And come to think of it, it didn't wrinkle in our suitcase either.  Maybe it is just so puffy I can't see the wrinkles?  Are you using CarlaC's pattern?



I didn't mean to be that nice!  It is a CarlaC's pattern.  I looked at it again and it said to press each fluff and tier length once I moved the seam into the middle.  that was 60 pieces, and I guess I am just slow.


----------



## clhemsath

Oh, I get it now.  I used that pattern too but I didn't press the loops.  It is such a forgiving pattern really.  My friend was sewing along with me and her strips were cut so uneven and she hadn't sewn in years but we got it together and looking nice.  The fluff is really good at concealing mistakes!

Oh good!  on the next one I will see if I can get it done faster.  I have the one to do for my youngest, then their two dolls.  IF I think it isn't too much, I was going to make one for each of my nieces along with their outfits for pirate night of the cruise.  If it is too much, just the pirate outfits


----------



## teresajoy

NEW BIG GIVE

We have a Brand NEW BIG GIVE up! 

*This is for Momofwishkid, who's son Gavin is going on his Wish Trip! *

They have three kids, so we will need lots of help filling this one up!

Thanks so much!


http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68819&threadid=704717​


----------



## snubie

birdie757 said:


> I am the same way!  The baby stage was so hard for me and dh that we were not going to have another child.  We absolutely adore the toddler and preschool stage though so that is why we are trying for one more now that dd is already 4.  She will probably be 5 by the time we actually have our second.  We figured in the grand scope of things the baby stage might be the toughest but it is definitely the shortest of the stages so we will make it though.  I hope you little one is feeling better soon



It took us a few years to decide to have another child after surviving Lauren's babyhood (she was colicky).  Lauren is 4.5 now.  So I understand your feelings exactly.


----------



## birdie757

clhemsath said:


> Oh, I get it now.  I used that pattern too but I didn't press the loops.  It is such a forgiving pattern really.  My friend was sewing along with me and her strips were cut so uneven and she hadn't sewn in years but we got it together and looking nice.  The fluff is really good at concealing mistakes!
> 
> Oh good!  on the next one I will see if I can get it done faster.  I have the one to do for my youngest, then their two dolls.  IF I think it isn't too much, I was going to make one for each of my nieces along with their outfits for pirate night of the cruise.  If it is too much, just the pirate outfits



I *think* the reason she has you iron the loops is to help people keep their gathering even by having the seam exactly in the center to match up.  If you can gather without that marker easily then it doesn't really matter how close the seam is to the center as long as it is in the back...ykwim?  I just did my in the general center and it was just fine.

They aren't hard especially if you can get a "system" going.  I did a two color one and I felt that by following her steps I was always changing thread color and it seemed like every time I got into a rhythm I ran out of bobbin thread.  I have two more to make but I am doing one for an infant so that shouldn't be so bad.  The other one is going to be all white and I am winding every bobbin I have with white thread before I start!  I used two entire spools of thread on the one I made so I am going to have two fresh spools to start out this time around.


----------



## birdie757

snubie said:


> It took us a few years to decide to have another child after surviving Lauren's babyhood (she was colicky).  Lauren is 4.5 now.  So I understand your feelings exactly.



Yup, same here.  Did the colick and the reflux.  I am glad someone else understands...our family and friends think we are nuts not to love the baby stage.


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole



I have some I can send you also - as long as you don't mind if I CASE the idea!



Stephres said:


> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



That jacket is ADORABLE!  Megan looks great in it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



I love it!  It reminds me of a coat I had as a little girl with the buttons on the back. I saw it on FB this morning and said to dh, is that a dolphin mailbox? LOL!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am finally posting a few photos from Christmas.
> 
> Here are my boys with Santa at their preschool on pajama day in the pajamas I made for them.  Santa happens to be their daddy too.



Love the Christmas pics.  So neat that dad gets to be santa.  Do your boys know it is daddy?  The dress is cute.  I love the initial on it.


----------



## angel23321

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.



I have a bunch that you're welcome to...do you want different characters than what you have or just different fabrics...PM me your address.


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> Interesting that you should ask this...
> Lauren LOVES her little sister but she has started acting out now and saying things like "no one wants me anymore" and "You never have time for me."  Does anyone have any advice for how to deal with this?  I feel so guilty that I cannot spend as much time with Lauren as I used to but there is only so much time in one day.  Megan is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and it takes a good amount of time to get her to sleep as well.  I am exhausted and feeling so guilty.  And words of wisdom from those moms out there with more experience than me in this area of having more than one child?


  It will get better!  I promise!  When Kyle was born we tried to get Nik involved in his daily care.  Seh would get his diaper and his blanket or help pick out his clothes for the day or help give him a bath and I think that helped her.  There was only 2.5 yrs between them.



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


very cute!!!!!



AlternateEgo said:


> I'm so very blah... Just officially got the word I will be going down to Part time starting tomorrow.
> 
> I currently am Salary position, sick days, Holidays, personal days... and vacation.
> 
> Now I'm going to be hourly... without insurance


 Sorry!



jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.


So cute!  Look at Lily!  love the butt buttons!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."
> 
> Who was Case'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Cute!  



Granna4679 said:


> Got to go play with my new baby but I thought I would tell you all first....I am so excited.  I just took my 10 yr old Singer to the sewing center in our area to see what was wrong with it and they told me the whole needle/presser foot mechanism stem thingy (great technical term for it) is broken completely.  So to fix it would be more than the machine is worth.  God knew I wanted a new machine.  I walked out an hour or so later with a brand new Janome 2010.  And on top of that they gave me a good trade in value considering it is 10 yrs old (and they said they would bury it for me...no charge for that..hahah)....I am so excited.  Gotta go play now.  I will tell you how much I love it later.


Congrats!



Stephres said:


> Megan says, that is sooooo adorable and those look like the same buttons as my jacket. So I think she approves!
> 
> I'm glad you used the fabric before you forgot about it; that has happened to me. It is really the cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cute outfits! The girls looked like they had so much fun. Are you going to post more?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I wish we had pajama day. Your family looks beautiful. Love the cookie picture. We make cookies too, but I never take pictures, very smart! Your pillowcase dress looks so sweet. Thanks for sharing your Christmas pictures!
> 
> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!


I love it!  what pattern is that???  was it hard?


UPDATE on my dad.
After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.


----------



## angel23321

minnie2 said:


> :
> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.




I will be praying for your dad. My mom just finished with chemo, surgery and radiation for a very agressive inflammatory breast cancer.  I'm glad they hoe they got everything.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## woodkins

minnie2 said:


> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.



I'm glad that you got some positive news. I will pray that things continue to improve for your dad!


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Santa brought the girls Precious Day dolls from Goetz and we want to comb their hair. I read reviews and they are mixed about the wire wig brush. What do you use, how easy is it & where did you get it?



I bought a wire brush from Sally's Beauty Supply, I think it was about $4. Always spray the hair before brushing it too. I also got the girls the salon set from AG on Cyber Monday for  $5 and it included a cape, curlers, bobbi pins, and a little AG brush. It was a great deal!!! I like to use the little brush from AG, just because I like the way it fits my hand, but there is no difference in the way it works from the Sally one. I've heard that some people can find the wire brushes in the pet section of Walmart too, but I haven't seen any at ours. 

I think it's easy to brush the hair, but make sure when your kids or their friends are brushing that they aren't just ripping through it! I try to teach the girls to brush the doll's hair like I do theirs, start at the bottom and work your way up.

Well, that was a very long answer about doll hair, wasn't it! 




AlternateEgo said:


> I'm so very blah... Just officially got the word I will be going down to Part time starting tomorrow.
> 
> I currently am Salary position, sick days, Holidays, personal days... and vacation.
> 
> Now I'm going to be hourly... without insurance


I'm sorry about that! That is not good. 



jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them. :



SOOOOO cute Jeanne!!!! When you said something about the butt buttons, I couldn't figure out why you had buttons going down the back of a Vida!! I get it now! 



glorib said:


> Lily is looking awfully grown up these days!  I LOVE the s'mores vida and the matching bows and the butt buttons! (Plus, butt buttons is just fun to say.)
> 
> Seeing that s'mores fabric reminds me of my most favoritest dessert recipe ever!
> 
> Indoor S'mores
> 12 graham crackers
> 1 bag MILK chocolate chips
> about 1/2 bag mini marshmallows
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup REAL butter (do not use margarine - it just doesn't turn out well)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> 1) Preheat oven to 350
> 2) Arrange crackers on a well-greased cookie sheet (if you have extra space on your cookie sheet, you can fold up some foil around the edges to make a "lip" right next to the crackers so the sauce will stay on your crackers and not run all over the place.)
> 3) Spread chocolate chips over the crackers, then marshmallows.
> 
> 4) For sauce, combine brown sugar, butter and vanilla in a sauce pan over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture thickens and bubbles at edges.  Pour over crackers.
> 5) Bake about 10 minutes until marshmallows are just slightly browned.
> 
> Be forewarned:  these are extremely dangerous!    Also, don't make these and take them to a  family or work function unless you want to make them for every function from here on out - I learned that the hard way!  If I ever bring something different, I get in trouble!



OOOH!!! I have a potluck to go to tonight, I wonder if I will have time to run to the store to get stuff for this. It sounds so good! 




poohnpigletCA said:


> I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."
> 
> Who was Case'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



*ME!!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ME!!!!!!!!!!! It's MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
And my buddy Livndisney!!!!!!! We make a good pair!!!

Marah made a Mulan for her daughter, but she cased LivnDisney 

I'm so thrilled someone cased that outfit!!! It is one of my favorites! 
Darla, you did a fantastic job on these!!!! 


revrob said:


> Cathy (twob4him) was cased on the Jasmine


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOO!!!!
(smilies not working for me today, but put a winky one here, cause I'm just teasing you!)

Switched to IE just so I could get the smilies to work! 



jham said:


> Didn't Teresa make that Jasmine first for her neice?  Both outfits are so cute!



YES!!! I made it for Casey first with that material. I made a top (and skirt) for Arminda in this style, then for a Wish I combined them together and made this one. (well, not this one, but the one Darla cased)



poohnpigletCA said:


> I was thinking it was Teresa also. We saw it on a Big Give. There was Jasmine for one of the girls and Ariel in her pink on land dress. Darla made an Ariel print dress on that give.


You were right!  This was the Give I made the Jasmine and Ariel in her pink dress too. 

Can you tell I'm just tickled to death that DARLA Cased ME!?!!!  I'm honored! 



i12go2wdw said:


> She is so cute and so is the dress, I just love the colors in it, well done
> 
> I have a Big Give question. To give some background I have startd a Small Give here in BC Canada. I run a family daycare and one of the parents works for MAW BC Yukon and she heard about the Big Gives from this board. She knew I was on these boards too and also that I am part of a Quilting/craft group so she asked if I might like to do something similar to the Big Gives. Of course I said yes, but because we do not have many ladies who sew outfits we are doing more autograph books, eye spy bags, journals, crayon roll-ups, etc. I want to start doing MAW matchin t-shirts for the whole family going on the trip but the mom who works for MAW is worried about using the Mickey hat stick people and the WDW logo on the shirt because of copyright laws. Has anyone had this worry, is there any experience with this being a problem? Thank you for reading this, it wasn't meant to be so long.
> Christine



There will be no problems at all.  People have been making shirts with Disney designs for personal use for a long time and no one has ever gotten into trouble for it.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


>



It turned out great! 



Stephres said:


> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!


Steph!!!!! That is fabulous!!!! When I saw the picture I was wondering where you bought such a cute coat!! That is really great, I love it!!!

And,  I still get a kick out of that mailbox!!!

Try to stay warm!!!! 



minnie2 said:


> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.



This is so good to hear!


----------



## Granna4679

*Mom2SamandJames* - Love your Christmas pics with Santa and that little dress is adorable.



Stephres said:


> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



Love the jacket.  Great idea to put the soccer fabric on the inside too.  I'm sure she loves it.  The mailbox is great too....never see that in Texas.  Ha!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> I made a skirt like that, so I have a number of different fabrics laying around.  In this pic you can see some of what I used, although I do have others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can spare at least a 6x6 of what you need!  Let us know what you are looking for.
> 
> Jessica


Wow!  Love this idea and the skirt!  I may have to remember this idea for when we go back!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wow!  I am jealous!  You have a great stash!


We made that indoor smores dessert last night!  Oh my goodness!!!!  It was SSSOOOOOOOOOOO  good!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shannalee724

jham said:


>



This is so stinkin' cute!!  LOVE it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole



Nicole, I will see what I have when I get home.  I know I have some of the Christmas Minney/Mickey I made this outfit with.  Sorry I don't have a closeup.  It is red, white snowflakes, Christmas wreaths with pairs of the characters.  Do you want some of it?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!


The jacket is stunning and your daughter is beautiful.  When I see pictures of her wonderful smile it makes me smile.  Love the frost on the ground.  I am sure she is happy to have a warm coat that morning.


----------



## candicenicole19

Hello Everyone!  

I have been MIA for a while an just checked in and OMG I love all of the fun things everyone has been making!  How fun!  I Have not sewn much, Moved, Divorce, yada, yada, yada but I am so happy to get back into the swing of things again!  HEre is an outfit I made a while ago. Not sure if I already shared pictures or not but just in case:

























Thanks for letting me share!  Working on Easter and Valentines Day now as well as a jump start on summer!

Candice


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Well i promised i would post a few pictures since you all inspired me to spend a small fortune for my daughter to have a few cute custom outfits for our first trip.  And since i dont sew anything other than rag quilts is buy, buy buy...........but she had a blast and loved every minute of it so it was well worth it.  Sorry they are not the best pictures as i have not gotten our photopass disc yet, but enough so you get the idea.......



























Sorry for so many big pictures, but cant get them any other way......wont bore you with anymore, but you get the idea....

So thanks again for the inspiration, i just wish i had gotten it sooner so i could have learnt to sew them myself, but it was money well spent.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

And I had been doing so well keeping up.    oh well.  New year, new thread.  Maybe I'll be able to keep up this time.

I just had to share this.  We were coming home from church Wednesday night & dd3 asked if we could go to Cinderella's castle sometime.  I told her we could & she told me she wanted to wear a Cinderella dress when we went.  When I asked her which dress she wanted to wear (meaning pink, blue, working), she told me I could make her a pretty one.


----------



## SallyfromDE

i12go2wdw said:


> She is so cute and so is the dress, I just love the colors in it, well done
> 
> I have a Big Give question. To give some background I have startd a Small Give here in BC Canada. I run a family daycare and one of the parents works for MAW BC Yukon and she heard about the Big Gives from this board. She knew I was on these boards too and also that I am part of a Quilting/craft group so she asked if I might like to do something similar to the Big Gives. Of course I said yes, but because we do not have many ladies who sew outfits we are doing more autograph books, eye spy bags, journals, crayon roll-ups, etc. I want to start doing MAW matchin t-shirts for the whole family going on the trip but the mom who works for MAW is worried about using the Mickey hat stick people and the WDW logo on the shirt because of copyright laws. Has anyone had this worry, is there any experience with this being a problem? Thank you for reading this, it wasn't meant to be so long.
> Christine



I believe the copyright law applies when you are selling. Or if you ask for donations for something you are giving away free. But to make something for someone is a gift, and the law shouldn't apply. Unless someone knows something else I don't??


----------



## minnie2

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## birdie757

100AcrePrincess said:


> And I had been doing so well keeping up.    oh well.  New year, new thread.  Maybe I'll be able to keep up this time.
> 
> I just had to share this.  We were coming home from church Wednesday night & dd3 asked if we could go to Cinderella's castle sometime.  I told her we could & she told me she wanted to wear a Cinderella dress when we went.  When I asked her which dress she wanted to wear (meaning pink, blue, working), she told me I could make her a pretty one.



Awe, that is so sweet.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Just returned home Monday night and have some pictures to share...

Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)


----------



## tvgirlmin

GrammaBelle said:


> I am going to Hawaii next week (please don't hate me!  I can't wait to see some sunshine!) and I would love to check out any local fabric stores on Oahu.  Does anyone on these boards live there?  We'll be in Honolulu, but have a car and will spend one day driving the perimiter of the island--I'm sure hubby won't mind a stop or two to look at fabric



I live in Oahu - definitely check out Fabric Mart!  There are several locations - my fave is in Aiea/Pearl City.  Great Hawaiian Fabric at Great Prices!!!!  You can get good deals at the stadium swap meet, too.  PM me if you have any other questions....



jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



So cute!  I have to get some of that smores material - I just love it!  Your daughter is such a cutie, too!!!  Did you make her bows or buy them - I just love the whole look!

Sorry I am so behind, ladies - I am trying to get caught up to the thread!  I am sure I have missed several other super cute projects...


----------



## Granna4679

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned home Monday night and have some pictures to share...
> 
> Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)



Oh, that is so cute!  And your little one too!!!  What a precious smile!


----------



## twob4him

Feel free to case my case!!!! 

*Jasmine Outfit for Devon....*
*Top:* Simply Sweet with double fold ruffle-Carla's Pattern. I added those sleeves...check out Carla's blog!
*Pants:* Easy fit with elastic in the hem - Carla's Pattern
*Appliques:* Jasmine by HeatherSue, Alladin and Genie by Diva Duds
*Fabric:* Walmart
*Belt with tulle skirt:* I just whipped that baby up  





































Hope that's enough pics for you!!!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I saw a cute pair of pants in the store today that I want to make for a friend's little girl.  The pants I have no worries about, but they had ruffles on the bottom of the hem.  Does anyone have any tips for the best way to do ruffles on the bottom of pants for a beginning ruffler?  

Thanks ahead of time 

Dawn


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> Cindee (livindisney) was cased on the Mulan
> and
> Cathy (twob4him) was cased on the Jasmine



OH no I cased everyone else...I never make anything original....


----------



## twob4him

glorib said:


> Lily is looking awfully grown up these days!  I LOVE the s'mores vida and the matching bows and the butt buttons! (Plus, butt buttons is just fun to say.)
> 
> Seeing that s'mores fabric reminds me of my most favoritest dessert recipe ever!
> 
> Indoor S'mores
> 12 graham crackers
> 1 bag MILK chocolate chips
> about 1/2 bag mini marshmallows
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup REAL butter (do not use margarine - it just doesn't turn out well)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> 1) Preheat oven to 350
> 2) Arrange crackers on a well-greased cookie sheet (if you have extra space on your cookie sheet, you can fold up some foil around the edges to make a "lip" right next to the crackers so the sauce will stay on your crackers and not run all over the place.)
> 3) Spread chocolate chips over the crackers, then marshmallows.
> 
> 4) For sauce, combine brown sugar, butter and vanilla in a sauce pan over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture thickens and bubbles at edges.  Pour over crackers.
> 5) Bake about 10 minutes until marshmallows are just slightly browned.
> 
> Be forewarned:  these are extremely dangerous!    Also, don't make these and take them to a  family or work function unless you want to make them for every function from here on out - I learned that the hard way!  If I ever bring something different, I get in trouble!



OHHHHHHH this sound fabulous!!!! Maybe Teresa will add it to the bookmarks????? I would love to try this when I have the supplies! 





I just kinda skimmed since I am days behind on the thread but I just want to say again....how awesome all the pics are! Love everything!!!

Nicole...I checked my stash and I have nothing that you don't already have...sorry!


----------



## twob4him

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I saw a cute pair of pants in the store today that I want to make for a friend's little girl.  The pants I have no worries about, but they had ruffles on the bottom of the hem.  Does anyone have any tips for the best way to do ruffles on the bottom of pants for a beginning ruffler?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time
> 
> Dawn



I add ruffles and cuffs before I start to sew while the two pants sections are still flat. I use a ruffler or you could hand ruffle (see teresa bookmarks on page 1 for how to do that). Then I stitch them on the bottom then I start sewing the crotch and inner leg seams. Hope that helps!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> OH no I cased everyone else...I never make anything original....



Well, I knew you had made a Jasmine - my mind just had a chronological fart, that's all!


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> OH no I cased everyone else...I never make anything original....



Now Cathy, those Minnie pants were ALL you. I do keep expecting Jessica and Teresa to show up in a pair.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Now Cathy, those Minnie pants were ALL you. I do keep expecting Jessica and Teresa to show up in a pair.



It won't be long before you see some if I can get my butt in gear!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> It won't be long before you see some if I can get my butt in gear!



Shouldn't that be "get your butt in dots"?


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> Now Cathy, those Minnie pants were ALL you. I do keep expecting Jessica and Teresa to show up in a pair.



Yes, well, I think I am the only one brave enough to wear those silly pants! LOL! But in Disney I don't care what everyone thinks of me! LOL! Check this out...I have blue dot pants now too....


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> So I bought fabric and matching bows last year  and finally got around to making Lily's S'mores Vida.  She wore it to school yesterday and it turns out their theme this week is snowmen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of butt buttons (you know, like butt ruffles?) but she insists they don't annoy her when she sits on them.



Jeanne I meant to say that this is one of my favorite all time fabrics...and I LOVE what you did with it~ I bet Lily was a big hit in school!


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Yes, well, I think I am the only one brave enough to wear those silly pants! LOL! But in Disney I don't care what everyone thinks of me! LOL! Check this out...I have blue dot pants now too....




Ok, you have seen my DD and how she dresses. You think your pants were silly?  Your pants were understated compared to some of the things I see on this kid.


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Yes, well, I think I am the only one brave enough to wear those silly pants! LOL! But in Disney I don't care what everyone thinks of me! LOL! Check this out...I have blue dot pants now too....




I totally need to do this for our next trip!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

twob4him said:


> Feel free to case my case!!!!
> 
> *Jasmine Outfit for Devon....*
> *Top:* Simply Sweet with double fold ruffle-Carla's Pattern. I added those sleeves...check out Carla's blog!
> *Pants:* Easy fit with elastic in the hem - Carla's Pattern
> *Appliques:* Jasmine by HeatherSue, Alladin and Genie by Diva Duds
> *Fabric:* Walmart
> *Belt with tulle skirt:* I just whipped that baby up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's enough pics for you!!!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!!



Thanks for sharing again!!!  I'm actually going to CASAF...Copy and steal and Frankenpattern!!!  I like parts of both yours and HeatherSue's, so I'm going to combine them into something special for Piper.


----------



## pitterpat

froggy33 said:


> I made a skirt like that, so I have a number of different fabrics laying around.  In this pic you can see some of what I used, although I do have others...
> 
> I'm sure I can spare at least a 6x6 of what you need!  Let us know what you are looking for.
> 
> Jessica



Ok....this is making me think of that Seinfeld episode when Elaine "couldn't spare a square"   



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I saw a cute pair of pants in the store today that I want to make for a friend's little girl.  The pants I have no worries about, but they had ruffles on the bottom of the hem.  Does anyone have any tips for the best way to do ruffles on the bottom of pants for a beginning ruffler?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time
> 
> Dawn



I'm not sure how detailed of an explanation you're looking for Dawn, but when I add ruffles to pants I do a width of 6 inches and a length double the circumference of the pant leg.  Fold lengthwise and press then ruffle (stitch a long stitch and then pull the ends to scrunch it up) and attach to pant legs.  It makes a nice full ruffle that is 3" long so make sure you account for that length when you make the pants.


I'm ready to make some Easter dresses for my girls.  Anyone seen any great fabric for Easter dresses?  I went to Hobby Lobby and Walmart tonight, but didn't find anything I loved.  Hancocks is close, but Joanns is an hour drive so I don't want to go unles I know they have a good selection.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi Ladies! Everything has been just beautiful and I love the pictures of the entire matching family! 

I can't wait to go back to Disney. Since we have been freezing with the Canadian air blowing into the Northeast lately, all I can think about is Florida. We just watched some video from our vacations and I miss it more!

I thought I would share one of my favorite pics from our trip last year, 2009, that I never posted before. It was from the morning my children went on the Pirate cruise at the Beach Club where we were staying. They are all wearing their pirate outfits I made them. It was about 98 degrees that day and it reminds me of being very warm .  

Ah, Memories. Enjoy:


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

More pictures...

Belle Vida also by Lisa...


----------



## jacksmom

Hi! Just wondering if anyone makes Princess outfits for the 18 inch dolls?? My dd has many princess costumes for our April trip, but would also love to dress her doll to match!


----------



## pitterpat

jacksmom said:


> Hi! Just wondering if anyone makes Princess outfits for the 18 inch dolls?? My dd has many princess costumes for our April trip, but would also love to dress her doll to match!



I saw a Simplicity pattern today at Hobby Lobby when I was perusing the pattern catalog -- all the Disney princesses in 18" size.  Super cute!

I would guess you could do the modifications Carla has on her blog to her patterns from ycmt to a doll size just like the girl size.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



Love the jacket- super cute, and the back button detail is fab- I have to admit though, the picture wouldn't have quite the same effect w/o the dolphin mailbox.


snubie said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice.  It has been hard because Megan was hospitalized for 5 days the week before Christmas for RSV.  I was only able to see Lauren one day (and for only 2 hours) during that time.  I was at the hospital the rest of the time because Megan was REALLY sick there for a while (headed to PICU sick) and she was nursing every 2 hours.  And we have been spending too much time at the doctors in the new year for Megan also as she has developed reflux now with some lovely projectile vomiting.
> I was able to take Lauren to see Princess and the Frog (just her and I) on New Years weekend.  We both enjoyed that time together.
> I will keep the faith that it will all get better.  I will be honest - I do not like the baby stage at all.  Never did with Lauren either.  I prefer toddlers and preschoolers.


I'm sorry the baby was sick.  I promise, it will get better.  


minnie2 said:


> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.


Thank for for the update; looks like encouraging news- I'll definitely continue to pray for him.


candicenicole19 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA for a while an just checked in and OMG I love all of the fun things everyone has been making!  How fun!  I Have not sewn much, Moved, Divorce, yada, yada, yada but I am so happy to get back into the swing of things again!  HEre is an outfit I made a while ago. Not sure if I already shared pictures or not but just in case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Working on Easter and Valentines Day now as well as a jump start on summer!
> 
> Candice


Cute!


canadianjovigirl said:


> Well i promised i would post a few pictures since you all inspired me to spend a small fortune for my daughter to have a few cute custom outfits for our first trip.  And since i dont sew anything other than rag quilts is buy, buy buy...........but she had a blast and loved every minute of it so it was well worth it.  Sorry they are not the best pictures as i have not gotten our photopass disc yet, but enough so you get the idea.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many big pictures, but cant get them any other way......wont bore you with anymore, but you get the idea....
> 
> So thanks again for the inspiration, i just wish i had gotten it sooner so i could have learnt to sew them myself, but it was money well spent.


Gorgeous!  Can't wait to see what you come up with for the next trip!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned home Monday night and have some pictures to share...
> 
> Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)


Wow, the only thing prettier than Lisa's dresses are Lisa's dresses on an adorable model- beautiful!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Ladies! Everything has been just beautiful and I love the pictures of the entire matching family!
> 
> I can't wait to go back to Disney. Since we have been freezing with the Canadian air blowing into the Northeast lately, all I can think about is Florida. We just watched some video from our vacations and I miss it more!
> 
> I thought I would share one of my favorite pics from our trip last year, 2009, that I never posted before. It was from the morning my children went on the Pirate cruise at the Beach Club where we were staying. They are all wearing their pirate outfits I made them. It was about 98 degrees that day and it reminds me of being very warm .
> 
> Ah, Memories. Enjoy:


Oh, how cute- do you have any other pics of the outfits?  I'd love to see the front of them.


iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...
> 
> Belle Vida also by Lisa...


Gorgeous!


jacksmom said:


> Hi! Just wondering if anyone makes Princess outfits for the 18 inch dolls?? My dd has many princess costumes for our April trip, but would also love to dress her doll to match!


If you mean patterns, the simply sweet sundress from YCMT has a doll size, then if you check Carla C's blog she has the modifications to make the princess dress.


Sorry I'm missing stuff, y'all; I lost my quote once already and I'm too exhausted to keep looking tonight- I love everything!

And thanks to all who have offered to send scraps, or just looked and offered moral support- I just know it's going to be great!  And more importantly, when we stand in front of Cinderella's castle, it's going to feel like we brought a piece of all the disboutiquers with us


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> And thanks to all who have offered to send scraps, or just looked and offered moral support- I just know it's going to be great!  And more importantly, when we stand in front of Cinderella's castle, it's going to feel like we brought a piece of all the disboutiquers with us




Nicole,
I mailed my envelope of scraps today.


----------



## Haganfam5

I couldn't find any from the trip in my PB but I have these from before we left. I made the tops with a little design I came up with. They are perfect for those hot humid days at Disney- and sooooo simple too:













BTW, I highly recommend the Pirate cruises for those who are going to Disney. My children have been on 2 of them so far and can't wait to go back on another one. They have such a great time.

Oh, I forgot to mention the green coat. That is just beautiful too! You are so talented! I don't think I could tackle a coat and make it look that good! Beautiful!....and I LOVE the dolphin mailbox too! lol


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

We've been to WDW numerous times but have never even looked into the pirate cruise because we have 2 little girls. Is it something they would like?  What can you tell me about it?


----------



## Haganfam5

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We've been to WDW numerous times but have never even looked into the pirate cruise because we have 2 little girls. Is it something they would like?  What can you tell me about it?



I don't know how old your girls are but my son was 6 and my daughter was 7 on their first cruise and all 3 of them were 5, 7, and 8 on the last trip (I think the min. age is 5 and I think they should be mature enough to not be afraid to go out on their own first anyway). I cannot say enough about how much they loved it. Their favorite cruise was the first one they went on- It was the cruise out of the Grand Floridian boat dock.  It made me a bit nervous thinking about my children leaving me for two hours but after I was glad that I let them go because they had so much fun. They board a pontoon boat wearing life jackets with 2 Disney cast members dressed lightly as Pirates. They are given pirate bandanas and are taught how to arrrrghhhh like pirates before they go. There is anywhere form 6-9 kids on the boat per trip.  They cruise away and that is pretty much the last time you see them until they return. They head out to the 7 seas to hunt for treasure and encounter a few surprises along the way. They stop at various "islands" to find pieces of treasure maps and are fed lunch about 1/2 way through the trip. In the end they find the treasure and are given some of the loot. I know they got a plastic sword, a pirate sack and a treasure chest bank with goodies inside it. Make sure they have sunblock on and I put a sun hat or visor on them too.  Don't just think it is for boys or for those who only like pirates. It's not just a pirate thing, it's an adventure that the kids will love to go and take on by themselves. They set off in the morning (I think it was 9am) so it doesn't effect the whole day. You can still get to the parks at a decent time when they are done. 

I hope that helped. Please feel free to PM me if you want more info. You reserve it through Disney reservations just like you would a dining reservation. You do have to use a credit card to hold your seat though. I am sure your girls would love it. There were many girls on both trips.


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> Megan says, that is sooooo adorable and those look like the same buttons as my jacket. So I think she approves!
> 
> I'm glad you used the fabric before you forgot about it; that has happened to me. It is really the cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cute outfits! The girls looked like they had so much fun. Are you going to post more?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I wish we had pajama day. Your family looks beautiful. Love the cookie picture. We make cookies too, but I never take pictures, very smart! Your pillowcase dress looks so sweet. Thanks for sharing your Christmas pictures!
> 
> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



That coat is so cute!  You need to tell me where you got it on etsy.  I can't find anything when I search fair weather jacket.  And that Megan is a smart girl!  She and Lily are in fact sporting some matchy buttons!  That frost though?  BRRRRRR!  It's just not right to see that in Florida!



candicenicole19 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA for a while an just checked in and OMG I love all of the fun things everyone has been making!  How fun!  I Have not sewn much, Moved, Divorce, yada, yada, yada but I am so happy to get back into the swing of things again!  HEre is an outfit I made a while ago. Not sure if I already shared pictures or not but just in case:



cute!



canadianjovigirl said:


> Well i promised i would post a few pictures since you all inspired me to spend a small fortune for my daughter to have a few cute custom outfits for our first trip.  And since i dont sew anything other than rag quilts is buy, buy buy...........but she had a blast and loved every minute of it so it was well worth it.  Sorry they are not the best pictures as i have not gotten our photopass disc yet, but enough so you get the idea.......



Thanks for sharing your customs!  Your DD is so pretty!  I love the Lisa dress!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned home Monday night and have some pictures to share...
> 
> Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)



I LOVE that Vida!



tvgirlmin said:


> I live in Oahu - definitely check out Fabric Mart!  There are several locations - my fave is in Aiea/Pearl City.  Great Hawaiian Fabric at Great Prices!!!!  You can get good deals at the stadium swap meet, too.  PM me if you have any other questions....
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I have to get some of that smores material - I just love it!  Your daughter is such a cutie, too!!!  Did you make her bows or buy them - I just love the whole look!
> 
> Sorry I am so behind, ladies - I am trying to get caught up to the thread!  I am sure I have missed several other super cute projects...




If you pay for my airfare I'll be right over with some smores fabric!   I bought the bows.  Last year!  At least looking at them hanging on the bow holder kept reminding me to make the dress!


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> Megan says, that is sooooo adorable and those look like the same buttons as my jacket. So I think she approves!
> 
> I'm glad you used the fabric before you forgot about it; that has happened to me. It is really the cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cute outfits! The girls looked like they had so much fun. Are you going to post more?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I wish we had pajama day. Your family looks beautiful. Love the cookie picture. We make cookies too, but I never take pictures, very smart! Your pillowcase dress looks so sweet. Thanks for sharing your Christmas pictures!
> 
> Here is the long awaited jacket. I was hurrying to make it because I was afraid it would warm up before I finished but now they are saying it might snow this weekend. I have lived in Florida all my life and it had only snowed twice (melted as soon as it touched the ground) so everyone is quite excited. Heather and Teresa will know that I am NOT quite excited because I hate the cold!
> 
> Anyway, her jacket is green corduroy with soccer flannel on the inside and a layer of fleece in between so it is perfect for this weather. It has pockets and a faux belt. It is called the Fair Weather Jacket and I got the pattern from etsy. As soon as I finished one of Megan's friend asked if I would make her one, exactly like it, so I guess it's a hit!
> 
> Enjoy the Florida frost pictures with our neighbor's dolphin mailbox in the background!



Very cute Steph!  Wow!  That is really brave to do a coat!  Great job!

The mailbox though...that is something!  Not sure what, but something!



minnie2 said:


> It will get better!  I promise!  When Kyle was born we tried to get Nik involved in his daily care.  Seh would get his diaper and his blanket or help pick out his clothes for the day or help give him a bath and I think that helped her.  There was only 2.5 yrs between them.
> 
> very cute!!!!!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> So cute!  Look at Lily!  love the butt buttons!
> 
> Cute!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I love it!  what pattern is that???  was it hard?
> 
> 
> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spreed but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.



So glad your Dad is doing better.  My Dad had melanoma on his head and in his skull bones around 7 years ago now.  He had surgery to remove the melanoma which also meant removing a chunk of skull (he now has a soft spot where he has no skull).  After the surgery he did a full 12 months of chemo, which was the most aggressive treatment he could do.  He had 3 choices and he chose the most aggressive as far as treatment.  He knew that even with the treatment he had a 40% chance of reoccurance and if it did reoccur it would be terminal.  Thankfully after a year of miserable chemo (he doesn't remember most of it - not even my oldest daughter Grace being born) he has been cancer free since.  I will pray that you have the same outcome.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Thanks for the advice.  You have helped me figure out how I want to construct the pants.  You ladies are the best.  I hope I get good enough at this to be able to offer advice someday too.  

Love all the outfits ladies   You are all so inspiring!  I will try and post the appliques of Stitch I did for my boys today in the near future.  

Oh yeah!  Any ideas for 2 boys a cute either outfit or shirt for Valentine's Day?  My oldest is almost 5 and the size of an average 6 year old, and my youngest is a little larger than average 2 year old.  They both want a Valentine's shirt.

Thanks


----------



## froggy33

I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


----------



## teresajoy

canadianjovigirl said:


> Well i promised i would post a few pictures since you all inspired me to spend a small fortune for my daughter to have a few cute custom outfits for our first trip.  And since i dont sew anything other than rag quilts is buy, buy buy...........but she had a blast and loved every minute of it so it was well worth it.  Sorry they are not the best pictures as i have not gotten our photopass disc yet, but enough so you get the idea.......


I love them all! The Lisa one was particularly cute! I think we are going to Universal this year, maybe I should make some customs. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> And I had been doing so well keeping up.    oh well.  New year, new thread.  Maybe I'll be able to keep up this time.
> 
> I just had to share this.  We were coming home from church Wednesday night & dd3 asked if we could go to Cinderella's castle sometime.  I told her we could & she told me she wanted to wear a Cinderella dress when we went.  When I asked her which dress she wanted to wear (meaning pink, blue, working), she told me I could make her a pretty one.



That is so sweet! 


livndisney said:


> Now Cathy, those Minnie pants were ALL you. I do keep expecting Jessica and Teresa to show up in a pair.



I keep thinking about it, but I'm not as brave as Cathy! 



twob4him said:


> Yes, well, I think I am the only one brave enough to wear those silly pants! LOL! But in Disney I don't care what everyone thinks of me! LOL! Check this out...I have blue dot pants now too....



You are so cute! 



ireland_nicole said:


> And more importantly, when we stand in front of Cinderella's castle, it's going to feel like we brought a piece of all the disboutiquers with us


Oh, that's so sweet! 



sahm1000 said:


> So glad your Dad is doing better.  My Dad had melanoma on his head and in his skull bones around 7 years ago now.  He had surgery to remove the melanoma which also meant removing a chunk of skull (he now has a soft spot where he has no skull).  After the surgery he did a full 12 months of chemo, which was the most aggressive treatment he could do.  He had 3 choices and he chose the most aggressive as far as treatment.  He knew that even with the treatment he had a 40% chance of reoccurance and if it did reoccur it would be terminal.  Thankfully after a year of miserable chemo (he doesn't remember most of it - not even my oldest daughter Grace being born) he has been cancer free since.  I will pray that you have the same outcome.


I bet you told us this before, but I don't remember. That must have been such a difficult year for your family. I'm so glad your Dad is ok now.  
I think I told you all before that Brian's Dad is battling cancer right now. He told Brian a few weeks ago that the treatments they were giving him weren't working. I guess they are trying something else, but I don't know what. 



froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


That is really pretty! It's pretty fluffy looking! Great job!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.



Pretty pretty!!!  I love pink pettis, they look like cotton candy to me.


----------



## sahm1000

Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.

I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!

I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sahm1000 said:


> Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.
> 
> I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.



UGH!!!  I hate it when that happens.  When we had to fly to catch our Alaska cruise last summer I found a really good deal just after Christmas, but DH and his brother dragged their heels on deciding if they wanted to take that flight, I missed it, and the price jumped $500 extra per ticket...and there are 5 of us!  We ended up waiting several more months, and I was getting nervous.  We didn't end up with the same flight, but it eventually worked out.  I hope it does for you too.


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.
> 
> I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.



I hate when things like that happen!!! I bet they will go back down. Airfares are a weird thing that way! Have you checked any other airlines?

This probably wouldn't be a good time to tell you that I got 5 RT tickets for us for $270 (total) would it? 
No? Didn't think so, so I won't...


----------



## DisneyKings

Hi my name is Debbie & I am apparently a moron!  I just sliced my pinky with my rotary cutter while cutting out flannel nighties.  I have such trouble cutting straight--not sure if it's my ruler slipping (although I bought this no-slip stuff to put on it but I think it's worse now...) or the cutter wobbling.  So, what cutting system do you guys have?  I think I need a better one.  Also willing to accept advice.


----------



## Miz Diz

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)


So cute!
Someone posted an Ariel Vida a while back and it had a lot of detail. Was all of that appliqued?  I don't know how anyone has the time to do all that applique.  I would love to make my dd a Vida.  I might have to try it without the appliques.


candicenicole19 said:


>


Love it!
I don't think I have the patience for all that applique.


Stephres said:


>


That is really nice!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Hi my name is Debbie & I am apparently a moron!  I just sliced my pinky with my rotary cutter while cutting out flannel nighties.  I have such trouble cutting straight--not sure if it's my ruler slipping (although I bought this no-slip stuff to put on it but I think it's worse now...) or the cutter wobbling.  So, what cutting system do you guys have?  I think I need a better one.  Also willing to accept advice.



OOOOUUUUCH!!!!

First things first, did you get blood on the fabric???? If not, good! If you did, cold water not hot.


I am pretty sure there are some rotary cutter tips in the bookmarks. You could check those out.


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> OOOOUUUUCH!!!!
> 
> First things first, did you get blood on the fabric???? If not, good! If you did, cold water not hot.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure there are some rotary cutter tips in the bookmarks. You could check those out.



I think the blood is only on the pattern.  I'm off to the bookmarks now!


----------



## PrincessKell

glorib said:


> I love hairstyle blogs! We have the same problem - Ella is a curly girl, too.  I have found one that I truly love on her - it takes time, but is soooo worth it when it's all done!  I looked for the blog - it's still there, but looks like she's leaving   She still has the tutorial up, but no pictures.  Anyway, here's a picture of Ella in the 'do that I'm talking about - I can try and take pics and so a tutorial for you if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics are kind of dark but I think you get the gist of it.  The blog I found the idea on is http://www.girlydohairstyles.com/2008/08/got-time.html It's called "Got time" and like I said, it does take some time, but now that I've done it a few times, it's easier and quicker.  Also, I don't do the "messy bun" at the end since Ella has curls.  I just leave it out and curly!



Oooh that is darling! I think Georgia's hair might be too long for that one, but we might try it. if she will sit still long enough for me.  She is very into doing her own hair right now. It was a bun, and now its just a low pony since we cut it short again. But I want to do so much with it, if she will let me. haha



froggy33 said:


> I made a Tiana outfit for my daughter to wear this past December.  I had made a ton of dresses, so decided I wanted pants.  This could easily be changed into a dress though!  We didn't get to see Tiana and Kenzie ended up spilling sprite all over it, but it was cute while it lasted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flower was pretty easy and I think it is in the bookmarks, yep here: http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html  I think it makes the whole outfit really look like Tiana's.
> 
> Good luck!



Oh I like that set! And that flower does fit perfectly.



eeyore3847 said:


> woo hoo.... Finally got 2 designs done and modeled today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lovely as usual! Love the Barbie. Can't show Georgia that or I will have another thing added to the list. hahaha



clhemsath said:


> Let the trouble begin...
> 
> SOOOOO, while I was waiting for my work computer, I was searching the disney store.  I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, but here is the link...
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-flannel-candy-cane-mickey-mouse-sheet-set/p/1252506/59529/
> 
> that fabric is AWESOME.  I am thinking of buying the sheet set and cutting it up for clothes..
> 
> okay, back to work



I saw that when Crystal posted the Cindy dresses. I was thinking the same thing. Isn't it just so cute. They would be great for pjs, or a cute little flannel dress to wear over leggings and a long sleeve shirt or turtle neck or something.



poohnpigletCA said:


> I am _finally getting around to posting our trip report from our October trip. Darla made to many cute things to not post a report. Anyway I want to give credit where credit is due. Soooooooooo are you ready for another exciting game of "Name that Case."
> 
> Who was Case'd.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Oh so cute. Love the fabric!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, here's the fabrics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd really love to use each fabric only one or twice; so it really looks like a mosaic type effect.  I really appreciate anyone even considering.



I pulled out my Disney fabric and I think I have some that you do not have. I will take a picture tonight. If you want them I can send them out tomorrow.



froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.



Oh that is super! How was it to make? Peach wants one but Im a little scared to attempt it.


----------



## jham

That petti is gorgeous!!!  I'm sure Piper will love it!



sahm1000 said:


> Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.
> 
> I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.



I HATE that!  I had the same problem with tickets when we went to Disneyland last October.  Someone told me airlines sometimes drop their rates late on Wednesday nights so one Wed. night around 10pm I thought I'd just check.  I'd already checked earlier in the day, but I checked again and they went from $264 to $179 in a matter of hours!  So I'd try checking at different times of day too.  I had to check a lot but it was worth it!  Stoopid airlines!


----------



## PrincessKell

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Just returned home Monday night and have some pictures to share...
> 
> Tink Vida by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)



Love Lisa's work, and she looks so cute in it!


----------



## PrincessKell

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Y'all; I am wanting to make a patchwork twirl with as many different disney fabrics as I can get my hands on; probably 6x6 squares.  I have probably 15 fabrics, but if anyone happens to have any scraps that size they could send me, I'd really appreciate it.  I want to do an outfit similar to the one Miranda did for Taylor last year w/ the applique of the partner statue on the top and a montage of prints representing the movies, etc. for the skirt.  I know I'm asking a lot, but I really can't afford to buy a yard of all the materials I can find, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  I'd be happy to send a postcard from Mickey, or a fave character if you would like.
> TIA
> Nicole




I pulled these from my scraps drawer, I have more I have to pull them out in the morning, but this is what I have thus far for you. all I need is you to PM me your address to send them to!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jham said:


>


Gorgeous! I have always admired the smores fabric, but I never knew what I'd do with it. I haven't seen alot of outfits that I liked with it.. Love yours!!! I so want that fabric now. Guess I'll wait until next year winter season and try to track it down. If I get it now she'd probably have it by springtime.. snowmen in spring! hehe


ollyg said:


> I found a picture on the disboutique photobucket page of a panel skirt with simba, flounder, and stitch embroidered on the panels.  I believe it was posted by Toadstool.
> 
> Could you please tell me what pattern you used?  I looked on YCMT and could only find a strip skirt patten and I did not think the panels would be wide enough for a 5X7 design.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Karen


I pm'd you. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Santa brought the girls Precious Day dolls from Goetz and we want to comb their hair. I read reviews and they are mixed about the wire wig brush. What do you use, how easy is it & where did you get it?


I had never seen these dolls before. I looked at them on Amazon. Really pretty dolls! I bought my DD a wig brush from AG and we lost it in the same day. I can't find it anywhere!



GrammaBelle said:


> I am going to Hawaii next week (please don't hate me!  I can't wait to see some sunshine!) and I would love to check out any local fabric stores on Oahu.  Does anyone on these boards live there?  We'll be in Honolulu, but have a car and will spend one day driving the perimiter of the island--I'm sure hubby won't mind a stop or two to look at fabric


Excited for you! No clue on fabric. DH and I are planning on going back to Maui this year to celebrate our anniversary. Have a great time!! Hawaii is my happy place. I'd honestly rather go there than DW... 
But... I'd never bring my DD there. lol.. its my romantic happy place!



			
				jham said:
			
		

>


Gorgeous pictures!!! Are you using the lense that came with it? Do you have the nifty fifty?? I have the XS and am not good with it yet. Haven't really played that much though.



poohnpigletCA said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[/I]


They are so cute! 


clhemsath said:


> After almost 90 minutes of ironing, I need a break.  I am making a pettiskirt for my oldest out of nylon chiffon.  So far, working with the fabric hasn't been too bad.  Just the ironing...
> 
> Okay, back at it.


Don't take this the wrong way, but I think you are nuts for ironing chiffon.. Now I'm really never going to make a petti.. lol




karamat said:


> I think this was my worst move yet - I didn't make it over unitl page 24
> 
> Life's been a little busy lately, but hopefully I'll be able to keep up!


Shame on you... 



froggy33 said:


> I'm sure I can spare at least a 6x6 of what you need!  Let us know what you are looking for.
> 
> Jessica


This is so cute!! I forgot about it. I think I've seen it before. Adorable!



clhemsath said:


> I was following the free pattern on youcanmakethis.com.  I cut full widths of the fabric, then fold them in half to sew a "loop".  I then moved the seam to the middle of the loop and ironed both sides to make a crease.
> 
> This is the first time I have made one, so I at least try to follow the instructions the first time  I have three more at least to make after this one; not so sure we will be doing that part again.


Sounds confusing to me!



snubie said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice.  It has been hard because Megan was hospitalized for 5 days the week before Christmas for RSV.  I was only able to see Lauren one day (and for only 2 hours) during that time.  I was at the hospital the rest of the time because Megan was REALLY sick there for a while (headed to PICU sick) and she was nursing every 2 hours.  And we have been spending too much time at the doctors in the new year for Megan also as she has developed reflux now with some lovely projectile vomiting.
> I was able to take Lauren to see Princess and the Frog (just her and I) on New Years weekend.  We both enjoyed that time together.
> I will keep the faith that it will all get better.  I will be honest - I do not like the baby stage at all.  Never did with Lauren either.  I prefer toddlers and preschoolers.


 Poor baby! I think it gets better after the first couple of months.


teresajoy said:


> I bought a wire brush from Sally's Beauty Supply, I think it was about $4. Always spray the hair before brushing it too. I also got the girls the salon set from AG on Cyber Monday for  $5 and it included a cape, curlers, bobbi pins, and a little AG brush. It was a great deal!!! I like to use the little brush from AG, just because I like the way it fits my hand, but there is no difference in the way it works from the Sally one. I've heard that some people can find the wire brushes in the pet section of Walmart too, but I haven't seen any at ours.
> 
> I think it's easy to brush the hair, but make sure when your kids or their friends are brushing that they aren't just ripping through it! I try to teach the girls to brush the doll's hair like I do theirs, start at the bottom and work your way up.
> 
> Well, that was a very long answer about doll hair, wasn't it!
> 
> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOO!!!!
> (smilies not working for me today, but put a winky one here, cause I'm just teasing you!)


Is the AG hair really just a wig glued on? I read that on Amazon on the Gotz listing. People are trashing AG there. I figured you'd know. I haven't investigated bitty twins scalp yet.. lol
I need to find that cute little wig brush. We lost it about 5 minutes after she opened it. 



candicenicole19 said:


>


Hi Candace! I think your work is gorgeous. I think I saw this on 


canadianjovigirl said:


>


We like big pictures, so don't apologize!!!(I have been told this many times)
I love the seaworld outfit. The colors are adorable! Didn't a disboutiquer make that? I seem to remember seeing it.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I just had to share this.  We were coming home from church Wednesday night & dd3 asked if we could go to Cinderella's castle sometime.  I told her we could & she told me she wanted to wear a Cinderella dress when we went.  When I asked her which dress she wanted to wear (meaning pink, blue, working), she told me I could make her a pretty one.


Awww!!!! The joys of having a daughter. 


twob4him said:


>


Yall are sooo cute! I love your pants!!!



Haganfam5 said:


>


Beautiful shot!!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


>


Omgosh! LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress. I love Belle in her holiday dress. This is a great picture too!


froggy33 said:


>


Love this petti! You are my petti hero! I sooo have had the same color pink chiffon for a year or so waiting to make a petti. I think I will give up and buy the rolls. I hate my rotary cutter, and I dread the thought of cutting it. Did you use the rolls?


Brrr! It is cold here. We have had a hard freeze, and down here we are not really that prepared for freezing temps. We have plastic pipes, so I had to get the water shut off so my pipes don't burst. This is the first hard freeze we have had for 10 years in my part of Louisiana! I wish I had better pipes so I could not have to flush my toilet with a bucket and water from the tub.. wah! I soo shouldn't be complaining, but it could at least snow...  I'm getting cranky... My hubby has been gone for 18 or so days now.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I need some ideas. Both boys are having rodeo days at school and need to dress in cowboy attire. So what woud you make? Has anyone ever tried to make the bowling shirt long sleeves. Maybe I could do that in a plaid flannel??


----------



## aksunshine

I just sent an email to my local MAW. I have a fundraising idea that would honor Levi. Please say a prayer that I have found a way to make a difference in a good way with my life experiences.

If you want more info, look here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34937362#post34937362


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> So glad your Dad is doing better.  My Dad had melanoma on his head and in his skull bones around 7 years ago now.  He had surgery to remove the melanoma which also meant removing a chunk of skull (he now has a soft spot where he has no skull).  After the surgery he did a full 12 months of chemo, which was the most aggressive treatment he could do.  He had 3 choices and he chose the most aggressive as far as treatment.  He knew that even with the treatment he had a 40% chance of reoccurance and if it did reoccur it would be terminal.  Thankfully after a year of miserable chemo (he doesn't remember most of it - not even my oldest daughter Grace being born) he has been cancer free since.  I will pray that you have the same outcome.


Thanks!  Glad to hear your dad is doing better.  I pray it never comes back! I have no clue the chance of reinsurance I am sure at some point I will e told but right now everyone is confident so we need to stay that way.


froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.





DisneyKings said:


> Hi my name is Debbie & I am apparently a moron!  I just sliced my pinky with my rotary cutter while cutting out flannel nighties.  I have such trouble cutting straight--not sure if it's my ruler slipping (although I bought this no-slip stuff to put on it but I think it's worse now...) or the cutter wobbling.  So, what cutting system do you guys have?  I think I need a better one.  Also willing to accept advice.


Ouch!  I ahve done that and honestly I just do a double check on where my fingers are in relation to the cutter.


----------



## revrob

froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.



THAT is GORGEOUS!  I love that you used a patterned yoke fabric - that is totally fab!




DisneyKings said:


> Hi my name is Debbie & I am apparently a moron!  I just sliced my pinky with my rotary cutter while cutting out flannel nighties.  I have such trouble cutting straight--not sure if it's my ruler slipping (although I bought this no-slip stuff to put on it but I think it's worse now...) or the cutter wobbling.  So, what cutting system do you guys have?  I think I need a better one.  Also willing to accept advice.




OUCH!  That HAD to hurt!
I use a fiskars rotary cutter.  Though, I've been told that Olfa is better (I don't really know).  Gingher also makes a rotary cutter and I've been tempted to get one because I LOVE all of their scissors.


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


> That jacket is ADORABLE!  Megan looks great in it!





mommyof2princesses said:


> I love it!  It reminds me of a coat I had as a little girl with the buttons on the back. I saw it on FB this morning and said to dh, is that a dolphin mailbox? LOL!





minnie2 said:


> I love it!  what pattern is that???  was it hard?





teresajoy said:


> Steph!!!!! That is fabulous!!!! When I saw the picture I was wondering where you bought such a cute coat!! That is really great, I love it!!!
> 
> And,  I still get a kick out of that mailbox!!!
> 
> Try to stay warm!!!!





Granna4679 said:


> Love the jacket.  Great idea to put the soccer fabric on the inside too.  I'm sure she loves it.  The mailbox is great too....never see that in Texas.  Ha!





MinnieVanMom said:


> The jacket is stunning and your daughter is beautiful.  When I see pictures of her wonderful smile it makes me smile.  Love the frost on the ground.  I am sure she is happy to have a warm coat that morning.





ireland_nicole said:


> Love the jacket- super cute, and the back button detail is fab- I have to admit though, the picture wouldn't have quite the same effect w/o the dolphin mailbox.





jham said:


> That coat is so cute!  You need to tell me where you got it on etsy.  I can't find anything when I search fair weather jacket.  And that Megan is a smart girl!  She and Lily are in fact sporting some matchy buttons!  That frost though?  BRRRRRR!  It's just not right to see that in Florida!





sahm1000 said:


> Very cute Steph!  Wow!  That is really brave to do a coat!  Great job!
> 
> The mailbox though...that is something!  Not sure what, but something!





Miz Diz said:


> That is really nice!



Thanks everyone! It really wasn't difficult, just time consuming. She really loves it, which is important. At first I thought the green flannel with the purple soccer balls was too wild and it would look clownish, but it is cute!

If you go to etsy and search "fair weather jacket" you should be able to find the pattern. The seller is "sweetshop" and I have seen her tutorials on craftster and done a few so I knew she was detailed and clear. 

In our homeowners bylaws it says you must paint your house in earth tones. Our neighbor on the other side painted his house bright yellow. So between the blinding yellow house and the dolphin mailbox we sit! Our neighbor is so proud of that mailbox though, so we would never say anything about it. 

They said it might snow, but right now it's just raining. I do not want to sit out in the freezing rain to watch soccer! 



PrincessMickey said:


> I need some ideas. Both boys are having rodeo days at school and need to dress in cowboy attire. So what woud you make? Has anyone ever tried to make the bowling shirt long sleeves. Maybe I could do that in a plaid flannel??



I think I have seen the bowling shirt with the sleeves extended. I made this last year for my daughter's western dance theme:






A friend came over and we made the vest with the leftover fake leather and her daughter wore it over a plaid shirt so that may be an option too. Good luck!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


This is beautful!  Wish I had the patience to try making one of these.


teresajoy said:


> I hate when things like that happen!!! I bet they will go back down. Airfares are a weird thing that way! Have you checked any other airlines?
> 
> This probably wouldn't be a good time to tell you that I got 5 RT tickets for us for $270 (total) would it?
> No? Didn't think so, so I won't...



Wow!  How did you find that great price?!  Share your secret!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I's snowing here!!!  Just flurries, but they're collecting on my pool enclosure.  I posted a pic from my phone on Facebook if anyone wants to see.  The local news is interviewing runners from Disney's half-marathon today...what a crummy weekend for that event!


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> I had never seen these dolls before. I looked at them on Amazon. Really pretty dolls! I bought my DD a wig brush from AG and we lost it in the same day. I can't find it anywhere!



I'm trying to figure out why a glued on wig is a bad thing! It's kind of funny, because to me rooted hair seems cheap. AG dolls have a glued on wig.  It really is so much nicer than the rooted dolls we've had. It's not a cheap little wig, they are very nicely made, like a people wig. And, if something happens to the hair you can rewig them. You can buy wigs at doll supply stores. I haven't tried it yet, but it doesn't seem too hard to do. I haver a Kirstin I need to rewig, I got her at a garage sale and someone had cut her braids off. 



aksunshine said:


> I just sent an email to my local MAW. I have a fundraising idea that would honor Levi. Please say a prayer that I have found a way to make a difference in a good way with my life experiences.
> 
> If you want more info, look here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34937362#post34937362



I hope this works out for you Alicia!!! I commented on the thread, but I also wanted to point out that Levi is the reason for the Dis Big Give, and I think of him often when I am making outfits for the Wish families and getting the Gives together. Levi has made an impact on so many lives, he is such a special little guy. 



Stephres said:


> In our homeowners bylaws it says you must paint your house in earth tones. Our neighbor on the other side painted his house bright yellow. So between the blinding yellow house and the dolphin mailbox we sit! Our neighbor is so proud of that mailbox though, so we would never say anything about it.
> 
> They said it might snow, but right now it's just raining. I do not want to sit out in the freezing rain to watch soccer!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have seen the bowling shirt with the sleeves extended. I made this last year for my daughter's western dance theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend came over and we made the vest with the leftover fake leather and her daughter wore it over a plaid shirt so that may be an option too. Good luck!



I have been considering purchasing one of those dolphin mailboxes. Could you ask your neighbor where they got it?  All we see around here are giant fish and duck mailboxes. Oh, and there are a few fishing lures. Nothing cool like a giant dolphin! 

I loved that outfit!!! 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is beautful!  Wish I had the patience to try making one of these.
> 
> 
> Wow!  How did you find that great price?!  Share your secret!



It's easier to buy one.  I've considered making one before, but then I remember I don't like working with chiffon and I order one for $45 instead!  I also hate gathering, so to have to combine the two into what seems (from looking at the ones I've bought) to be a never ending strip of fabric gives me nightmares!  

On Chrismtas, Allegiant had fares for $12 each way!!! I was talking to my Mom on the phone and she casually mentioned it in passing...!!!


----------



## aksunshine

teresajoy said:


> I hope this works out for you Alicia!!! I commented on the thread, but I also wanted to point out that Levi is the reason for the Dis Big Give, and I think of him often when I am making outfits for the Wish families and getting the Gives together. Levi has made an impact on so many lives, he is such a special little guy.



Thank you so much Teresa. You brought tears to my eyes. I have never done anything like this, so I am nervous.


----------



## birdie757

Stephres said:


> In our homeowners bylaws it says you must paint your house in earth tones. Our neighbor on the other side painted his house bright yellow. So between the blinding yellow house and the dolphin mailbox we sit! Our neighbor is so proud of that mailbox though, so we would never say anything about it.


Have you ever driven down US-1 to Key West?  Almost every mailbox is a dolphin or a manatee along US-1...more manatees than dolphins.  I just love them when I see them.  


froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok need to vent - My machine - my new machine - needs a hook to pick up the thread and it is on backorder for 4 weeks! I ran over a pin the day before Christmas and messed it up. My poor Babylock  NOw I don't have a machine for like 5 weeks because of the backorder and shipping. I used my old Singer and it is loud and old and just not the same. I got spoiled in just 2 1/2 months with my new machine.  Well off to make 18in doll PJs.......


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> I'm trying to figure out why a glued on wig is a bad thing! It's kind of funny, because to me rooted hair seems cheap. AG dolls have a glued on wig.  It really is so much nicer than the rooted dolls we've had. It's not a cheap little wig, they are very nicely made, like a people wig. And, if something happens to the hair you can rewig them. You can buy wigs at doll supply stores. I haven't tried it yet, but it doesn't seem too hard to do. I haver a Kirstin I need to rewig, I got her at a garage sale and someone had cut her braids off.



If you ever try this, I need to know how it goes!  We have an Ivy doll that needs to be re-wigged.  AbbyGrace decided she needed a shorter hairstyle and decided to do the job herself.


----------



## clhemsath

froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.



I bow to you and your petti making 

I am still working on mine.  Seriously, this is just crazy.  I hope to get this one done this morning.  Then I can use everything I learn to make another.  That is how it works, right?


----------



## tvgirlmin

twob4him said:


> Yes, well, I think I am the only one brave enough to wear those silly pants! LOL! But in Disney I don't care what everyone thinks of me! LOL! Check this out...I have blue dot pants now too....




Love this pic!  You all look great!  And I would wear the pants, too!!!  But, then again, I did wear blue jelly heels to church occasionally when I was a teen - what are you going to do?  It was the stylin' 90's!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures...
> 
> Belle Vida also by Lisa...



Love this Vida, and the Tink one, too!  Looks like your daughter got great character interaction!



candicenicole19 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA for a while an just checked in and OMG I love all of the fun things everyone has been making!  How fun!  I Have not sewn much, Moved, Divorce, yada, yada, yada but I am so happy to get back into the swing of things again!  HEre is an outfit I made a while ago. Not sure if I already shared pictures or not but just in case:


Sorry to hear about the issues going on in your life, and I hope things continue to improve for you.  Love the pants!  Would be so great for the movie opening.....



canadianjovigirl said:


> Well i promised i would post a few pictures since you all inspired me to spend a small fortune for my daughter to have a few cute custom outfits for our first trip.  And since i dont sew anything other than rag quilts is buy, buy buy...........but she had a blast and loved every minute of it so it was well worth it.  Sorry they are not the best pictures as i have not gotten our photopass disc yet, but enough so you get the idea.......


Love all the outfits!!!!  Your daughter looks great.  I am totally CASEing the Shamu for our next trip (if I ever can figure out when we're going!).  My parents have been talking about going for Christmas this year, and they have me really wanting to go, but it just depends where we live by then.



jham said:


> If you pay for my airfare I'll be right over with some smores fabric!   I bought the bows.  Last year!  At least looking at them hanging on the bow holder kept reminding me to make the dress!



Actually, now is the time to come, since fares are much lower during our rainy season!  And this year, it hasn't even been that rainy  I have been trying to figure out how to swing a trip to the East Coast for my hubby's grandparents 60th anniversary party, but just can't swing tickets for me and the kids - if I hit the lottery, I will buy us all tickets that way and take you up on your offer to come this way!



froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


You always do great work!  This is just beautiful!!!


sahm1000 said:


> Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.
> 
> I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.


I HATE buying airline tickets for this reason.  Definitely try late night, mid-week and see if the prices get any better.  I have found they vary hourly sometimes - sooo frustrating!



PrincessMickey said:


> I need some ideas. Both boys are having rodeo days at school and need to dress in cowboy attire. So what woud you make? Has anyone ever tried to make the bowling shirt long sleeves. Maybe I could do that in a plaid flannel??


I would just make the short sleeve and put a coordinating long sleeve t under it - or even long underwear (the waffle weave could look kinda manly and cool! 



aksunshine said:


> I just sent an email to my local MAW. I have a fundraising idea that would honor Levi. Please say a prayer that I have found a way to make a difference in a good way with my life experiences.
> 
> If you want more info, look here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34937362#post34937362


What a touching way to honor Levi!  It is going to work out fantastic!

Sorry for anybody I left out - I think I have finally caught up (for a day or so)!  For any of us who are Petti challenged, Target actually has some in their girls department ($11.99 here, maybe cheaper if you aren't living on an island).  Not as pretty and fluffy as the ones you gals make here, but at least it could serve as an inexpensive holdover until you can make your own.  And they are in awesome bright colors!

I made a shirt for my son this week, since he was feeling a little left out with all the dress making going on.  I got the treasure map fabric at Jo Ann's this summer, and go the skulls at Fabric Mart here on island a few weeks ago.  I am really happy with how it turned out!





















The buttons on the front look like quarters, but I didn't get a close-up pic of them!  I have a High School Musical outfit to make next for a birthday party, but can't decide yet how I want to do it...


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> Nicole,
> I mailed my envelope of scraps today.


Aw, thanks!


Haganfam5 said:


> I couldn't find any from the trip in my PB but I have these from before we left. I made the tops with a little design I came up with. They are perfect for those hot humid days at Disney- and sooooo simple too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I highly recommend the Pirate cruises for those who are going to Disney. My children have been on 2 of them so far and can't wait to go back on another one. They have such a great time.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention the green coat. That is just beautiful too! You are so talented! I don't think I could tackle a coat and make it look that good! Beautiful!....and I LOVE the dolphin mailbox too! lol


So cute!  How did you do the back; is it elastic, or a closure of some kind?  I'm glad your kiddos like the pirate cruise; I signed DS up for the one at the GF this summer- DD wanted to do the tea party instead LOL.


froggy33 said:


> I made a petti for Piper for the Big Give.  I hope she likes it!  I don't use Carlas directions...instead I use Kia Eves from Martha Stewart with a few of my own adjustments.


Holy cow, that is gorgeous! the petti that wouldn't die is my only UFO.  I'm so ashamed, but I just can't bring myself to keep ruffling a football field worth of white chiffon...


PrincessKell said:


> I pulled these from my scraps drawer, I have more I have to pull them out in the morning, but this is what I have thus far for you. all I need is you to PM me your address to send them to!


Oh those are gorgeous!  Thank you thank you thank you thank you...



Stephres said:


> I think I have seen the bowling shirt with the sleeves extended. I made this last year for my daughter's western dance theme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend came over and we made the vest with the leftover fake leather and her daughter wore it over a plaid shirt so that may be an option too. Good luck!


Love this outfit!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok need to vent - My machine - my new machine - needs a hook to pick up the thread and it is on backorder for 4 weeks! I ran over a pin the day before Christmas and messed it up. My poor Babylock  NOw I don't have a machine for like 5 weeks because of the backorder and shipping. I used my old Singer and it is loud and old and just not the same. I got spoiled in just 2 1/2 months with my new machine.  Well off to make 18in doll PJs.......


Oh no! Sorry about your "baby".


tvgirlmin said:


> I made a shirt for my son this week, since he was feeling a little left out with all the dress making going on.  I got the treasure map fabric at Jo Ann's this summer, and go the skulls at Fabric Mart here on island a few weeks ago.  I am really happy with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons on the front look like quarters, but I didn't get a close-up pic of them!  I have a High School Musical outfit to make next for a birthday party, but can't decide yet how I want to do it...



Love it!  Great job!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

minnie2 said:


> If I can ask everyone to please pray for my step dad.   Last Tuesday night he was out to dinner with my mom and he told her about some facial numbing and twitching.  Thankfully he listened to my mom and went to the ER.  Well I get the call 5am Wed(not knowing they where at the ER) that he is in the hospital with a brain tumor!  They removed it Thursday morning (New Years EVE) so far he is doing GREAT but we do know it is cancer we are just not sure what stage it is.  We nhave no clue when the biopsy results will be in.  He went home yesterday which amazes me!  He doesn't need pt but does need OT which they are starting immediately.  The dr said he will get full movement of his left side back and his slurred speach will get better.
> My mom is so freaked out I hate that she is in Atlanta and I am in Chicago.  It kills me being so far away!  I am very close to my step dad and I adore him so nothing can happen to him!!
> We have decided not to tell the kids at all at least until we know exactly what we are dealing with I pray that it really isn't cancer or just a level 1 and no treatment is needed so we don't have to tell the kids.  They are going to freak knowing Pa is sick.  For Kyle the sun rises and sets on Pa.
> 
> So if you ave it in your hearts please say some prayers he will be oK


Praying for your StepDad


woodkins said:


> Good Morning all...Just needed somewhere to write this and I know you all are loving an supportive. My dd7 Gianna is having such a hard time and it is breaking my heart. She has been starting to have alot of tics lately and also many OCD type symptoms. We knew this was a possibility as dh has Tourette Syndrome, but it is much rarer for girls to exhibit the symptoms. She is having major issues with clothing, textures etc which makes daily functioning difficult. She is struggling so much with being different, and it is breaking my heart for her. I think the hardest part for me is that she is so aware of what is going on with her. She told me "I know being different makes me special, but I wish I was regular"
> 
> She has struggled her whole life, born a preemie, mild CP, sensory issues, PDD it just seems like once she overcomes something another thing pops up for her. If you all could just remember her in your prayers or send a positive though our way I would really appreciate it. I know there are so many people out there with much more serious problems I feel guilty even writing this but I don't have a great family support system and needed to get it off my chest.  Thanks!


Hang in there she sounds like a wonderful girl who has overcome a lot.  I will say a prayer for her and you.


NiniMorris said:


> My daughter and I went to the one in Atlanta last year.  We had a blast.  We are taking my DIL and GD this year!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Is anyone here experienced in teaching learning disabled children?  I homeschool my youngest.  He had a series of Neurpsychological evaluations.  I just met with his doctors and got the results.  While none of the results were not expected, somehow their recommendations left me...wondering.
> 
> I now need to completely rethink our home school experience and almost do a 180... The only actual school skill we will continue with is reading.  The rest will be 'life skills'.  Math will become teaching him how to use a calculator. We will focus on things like making sandwiches  and doing chores.
> 
> Since his reading problems don't have a specific name like 'dyslexia' I am having problems finding some suggestions on how to help.  At age 8, he is reading on a 4 year old level..meaning he knows his ABCs and the sounds each letter makes (for the most part) he has a lot of problems putting the letters together and making words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and rambling...I guess I am still reeling form the meeting.  Maybe I need a nap!
> 
> Nini


Hugs for you tooSounds like the ladies here have given you some good information.

  When is the Sewing Expo?  Details?  Maybe we could plan a DisMeet for Atlanta?


glorib said:


> Ok. So I'm really stressed right now.  So KC and really the midwest in general has had some pretty cr@ptastic weather lately.  So much that school was out Monday, today and the rest of the week.  We also used one snow day before Christmas break.  So that's our 5 "built in" days.  If we have any more, we have to go longer - our scheduled last day is June 2.  Our family vacation starts June 7.  So I'm really worried about having more snow days and having to make them up.  Which means me working longer because I'm the school nurse.  And I feel like I'm being really selfish worrying over this as I know there are much worse things.
> 
> So I know maybe I should have scheduled further out, but I really couldn't for a couple of reasons - we had a code that was only good until June 12.  We had to use airline credit from last year when we had to cancel our trip.
> 
> We NEVER have this many snow days - I think there was ONE last year!  I have no idea how this is all going to play out, but we absolutely cannot cancel another trip!  a) we would lose the airline credit altogether - and b) we've had a pretty crummy year (sister-in-law passed away in June and our home was burglarized in October among other smaller things that all add up) and we NEED this vacation!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent.  I'm sure it will get worked out one way or another.  It just sucks because I can't really talk it over with anyone at work until Monday.


I hope everything works out.  You really do need a vacation.


minnie2 said:


> UPDATE on my dad.
> After a very drama filed day Wednesday  we found out yesterday from the oncologist they believe they got all the cancer and he will need chemo and radiation.  It has not spread but it is a very aggressive kind of brain cancer.  So they are treating it aggressively.  His recovery from brain surgery is wonderful he is talking so much better almost back to normal!  He still needs OT which may start today but the improvements are great.  So we still have a fight but he will win!  He has to!  So please continue to pray for him.



More Prayers for him and you.


----------



## froggy33

PrincessKell said:


> Oh that is super! How was it to make? Peach wants one but Im a little scared to attempt it.





*Toadstool* said:


> Love this petti! You are my petti hero! I sooo have had the same color pink chiffon for a year or so waiting to make a petti. I think I will give up and buy the rolls. I hate my rotary cutter, and I dread the thought of cutting it. Did you use the rolls?





revrob said:


> THAT is GORGEOUS!  I love that you used a patterned yoke fabric - that is totally fab!





clhemsath said:


> I bow to you and your petti making
> 
> I am still working on mine.  Seriously, this is just crazy.  I hope to get this one done this morning.  Then I can use everything I learn to make another.  That is how it works, right?





ireland_nicole said:


> Holy cow, that is gorgeous! the petti that wouldn't die is my only UFO.  I'm so ashamed, but I just can't bring myself to keep ruffling a football field worth of white chiffon...



Thanks everyone for the comments!  This is the 4th petti I have made and it gets easier and better each time.  I loosely follow the pattern on Martha Stewarts site.  I do now use the rolls from afc-express and it makes a TON of difference.  It saves all that cutting and sewing the ruffle together.   I bought the 90 yard rolls and used almost the whole roll for this petti.I think it saves at least an hour, if not more.  I put this together over 3 nights working about 1-2 hours a night, so not bad.
I have found a few ways to make it easier to handle/ruffle the chiffon.  First I used some scrap pieces of chiffon to determine what tension and stitch length I would need for my machine to ruffle it.  I DO NOT use a ruffler, nor do I ruffle by hand.  It's usualy a mid-high tension number and a 4.5/5 stitch length.  I have a chair with handles, and put the roll on a long measuring stick (a dowel would work), taped the stick to my chair handles and started ruffling down teh middle of the chiffon.  I pretty much just had to sit and watch and guide it just a bit - piece of cake!  As I ruffled I would measure the length of the ruffle against my 2nd tier and when they matched I cut and started on the second ruffle for the bottom layer (my pettis are 2 layers).  The most tedious part is putting the ruffle on the bottom of the 2nd tier - you have to pay attention obviously and the ruffle twists wome so you have to untwist.

The other layers are easy and I just ruffle them (the tension and stitch length can be different than the ruffle) and then put them together using the roll hem on my serger.

All told, not couting time the petti's cost me about $10-12 a piece to make.

I love the pattern satin I found!  I think I got it on clearance from fabric.com and bought like 2 yards of it.  I don't know what else I would use it for besides pettis, but I have other petti ideas for it!  My daughter needs one of course!

Thanks again all!!  I hope Piper loves it!  Even if she isn't girlie girlie this should push her in that direction!

Jessica


----------



## clhemsath

I did it!!!  I finished the petti and now it doesn't seem so bad. It was so worth it to watch my girl spin and the skirt go all the way out.

I will post pictures when I get #2 done and get the girls together for a picture.

And no ironing this time!


----------



## birdie757

Ok, opinions please!  I am working on an outfit for next weeks trip.  I am doing a three tier patchwork twirl skirt and a portrait peasant top.  Nothing is quite finished yet so this is a picture of the pieces yet to be sewn together.




The top of the ironing board has the peasant top, the main bodice is the red "minnie" dot fabric and it has solid black long sleeves.  The top tier of the skirt is on the lower half of the ironing board.  The peasant top has a solid black mickey head on it.  What I can't decide is if I should embroider dd's name in red in the "disney" font of if that will be too much.  

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Thank you so much Teresa. You brought tears to my eyes. I have never done anything like this, so I am nervous.



You will do great! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok need to vent - My machine - my new machine - needs a hook to pick up the thread and it is on backorder for 4 weeks! I ran over a pin the day before Christmas and messed it up. My poor Babylock  NOw I don't have a machine for like 5 weeks because of the backorder and shipping. I used my old Singer and it is loud and old and just not the same. I got spoiled in just 2 1/2 months with my new machine.  Well off to make 18in doll PJs.......



Oh no!!! FIVE weeks??? 



revrob said:


> If you ever try this, I need to know how it goes!  We have an Ivy doll that needs to be re-wigged.  AbbyGrace decided she needed a shorter hairstyle and decided to do the job herself.


I need to get the wig ordered, and I'll give it a try and let you know! Poor Ivy!



birdie757 said:


> Ok, opinions please!  I am working on an outfit for next weeks trip.  I am doing a three tier patchwork twirl skirt and a portrait peasant top.  Nothing is quite finished yet so this is a picture of the pieces yet to be sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the ironing board has the peasant top, the main bodice is the red "minnie" dot fabric and it has solid black long sleeves.  The top tier of the skirt is on the lower half of the ironing board.  The peasant top has a solid black mickey head on it.  What I can't decide is if I should embroider dd's name in red in the "disney" font of if that will be too much.
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.



I think embroidering her name on it would be really cute, not too muh at all.


----------



## livndisney

Teresa and Shannon,

I have done a couple of rewigs. They are not really hard just time consuming. Itis very important to get all the glue off before you apply the new glue. And make sure the wig is flat and centered before you set the glue.

I used an exacto to get the old wig and glue off. Sometimes heat helps depending on how old the doll is.

I have progressed to restringing LOL. I have restrung Kirsten and DD's Sam, but I still have to work up the courage to restring my AG from 15 years ago...........


----------



## i12go2wdw

Teresajoy and SallyfromDE thank you for your response about the MAW big gives and the copyright laws. After many, many emails back and forth with the BC/Yukon branch of Make a Wish it has been decided that it is ok to do Disney themed outfits and use Disney images and logos. It is also OK to use the BC/Yukon MAW logo but it is not ok to use both on the same item. Basically the two logos are not allowed to be together because of branding rules. I guess that clears that up for us up north here, I was worried they were going to say no Disney at all, whew!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> Teresa and Shannon,
> 
> I have done a couple of rewigs. They are not really hard just time consuming. Itis very important to get all the glue off before you apply the new glue. And make sure the wig is flat and centered before you set the glue.
> 
> I used an exacto to get the old wig and glue off. Sometimes heat helps depending on how old the doll is.
> 
> I have progressed to restringing LOL. I have restrung Kirsten and DD's Sam, but I still have to work up the courage to restring my AG from 15 years ago...........



We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.



Considering I am not yet brave enough to restring my doll, it goes without saying that all "repairs" are done when someone is in bed


----------



## SallyfromDE

i12go2wdw said:


> Teresajoy and SallyfromDE thank you for your response about the MAW big gives and the copyright laws. After many, many emails back and forth with the BC/Yukon branch of Make a Wish it has been decided that it is ok to do Disney themed outfits and use Disney images and logos. It is also OK to use the BC/Yukon MAW logo but it is not ok to use both on the same item. Basically the two logos are not allowed to be together because of branding rules. I guess that clears that up for us up north here, I was worried they were going to say no Disney at all, whew!!



Can you use just the word WISH, with the Disney images inside?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aksunshine said:


> Thank you so much Teresa. You brought tears to my eyes. I have never done anything like this, so I am nervous.


 Don't be nervous! You have a group of Disboutiquers backing you up!! I think that it is a good idea!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Teresa and Shannon,
> 
> I have done a couple of rewigs. They are not really hard just time consuming. Itis very important to get all the glue off before you apply the new glue. And make sure the wig is flat and centered before you set the glue.
> 
> I used an exacto to get the old wig and glue off. Sometimes heat helps depending on how old the doll is.
> 
> I have progressed to restringing LOL. I have restrung Kirsten and DD's Sam, but I still have to work up the courage to restring my AG from 15 years ago...........



Maybe I should just send her to you! You are brave restringing! I have some Just Pretend dolls that I need to restring. I have one I need to rewig too, but I can't find the right wig. (For the red headed Cassie, if anyone has any ideas.)


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> Considering I am not yet brave enough to restring my doll, it goes without saying that all "repairs" are done when someone is in bed



"Betty's" afraid of ghosts, so Kirsta sleeps with her so she won't be afraid. (can you believe this kid is almost 9!!)

This is Betty when she was "born":





And Betty after her "surgery". She's resting on the wall while we wait for Ariel:


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Maybe I should just send her to you! You are brave restringing! I have some Just Pretend dolls that I need to restring. I have one I need to rewig too, but I can't find the right wig. (For the red headed Cassie, if anyone has any ideas.)



Build a Bear has some nice wigs. But you'd have to sew the whole up that's for ears!! Did you do a search for Doll repair or suppliers?


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Maybe I should just send her to you! You are brave restringing! I have some Just Pretend dolls that I need to restring. I have one I need to rewig too, but I can't find the right wig. (For the red headed Cassie, if anyone has any ideas.)



If you want to bring her in May I can rewig her for you.  Restringing is easier (in my opinion) than rewigging. Wigs take longer.

When I restring, I wait until DD is asleep, slip Sam out, restring and return I do the same for new hairstyles and "baths" LOL


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks for the support girls! It is a HUGE task. I like a challenge! I sent this to another MAW crop event in Omaha (there aren't many MAW scrapping events) ;

" am very excited for this idea. You see, I have been waiting over 2 years trying to find a way to help. My son, Levi, who was 16 months, died in 2007. It was not terminal illness, however, it was a careless driver. Right before, we spent 10 magical days in Disney World. I know not all wishes are Disney- related, but many are. And it is my memories of Levi there that a treasure most, that time we had together. I want to help other children have that sparkle of something magical happening, be it a dream job for a day, a much loved animal, or a fabulous vacation. And I want other mommies to be able to look back and remember, either at a harder time made special, b/c their baby got well, or the magical memories that will have to last forever, as I do now."


I also asked her how she goes about getting sponsors and donations, since that is the part I am scared of most.


----------



## sheridee32

sahm1000 said:


> Just letting off some steam here...so MAD at myself right now.
> 
> I know I've mentioned that we are taking Darren's (my DH) family to WDW in April.  We are paying/using points really for the hotel at Embassy Suites in Downtown Disney and for 5 dinners in the parks for everyone.  But his parents are having a hard time financially and we are paying for everything for them.  Anyway, I was planning on booking their flights tomorrow to Orlando from St. Louis.  I was purposely waiting since my credit card turns over tomorrow.  We don't carry a balance ever on our credit card but since Christmas was last month I didn't want to overdue it and put an additional $338.00 for tickets on it  so I didn't purchase the tickets.  So I just went and was going to put the tickets on hold tonight for purchase tomorrow and the prices went WAY up.  Instead of $338 for both tickets round trip (a FANTASTIC PRICE I know!) they are up to $660.  SO MAD!!!!
> 
> I guess I am going to wait now and see if they go back down again.



Normally flights always go up on the weekend I have been told to wait till tuesdays that is when they start dropping the price


----------



## NaeNae

*ENABLER ALERT!!!*
I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had




I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!


----------



## revrob

aksunshine said:


> Thanks for the support girls! It is a HUGE task. I like a challenge! I sent this to another MAW crop event in Omaha (there aren't many MAW scrapping events) ;
> 
> " am very excited for this idea. You see, I have been waiting over 2 years trying to find a way to help. My son, Levi, who was 16 months, died in 2007. It was not terminal illness, however, it was a careless driver. Right before, we spent 10 magical days in Disney World. I know not all wishes are Disney- related, but many are. And it is my memories of Levi there that a treasure most, that time we had together. I want to help other children have that sparkle of something magical happening, be it a dream job for a day, a much loved animal, or a fabulous vacation. And I want other mommies to be able to look back and remember, either at a harder time made special, b/c their baby got well, or the magical memories that will have to last forever, as I do now."
> 
> 
> I also asked her how she goes about getting sponsors and donations, since that is the part I am scared of most.



I saw your link earlier, so I'm sorry, but I don't think I completely understand.  Forgive my brain freeze today - are you having a fundraising crop to benefit Make A Wish?  I saw something about getting a star with Levi's name on it?  I'm not sure what that is about?  Can you help me understand?




NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!



WOW!  I love this idea!  I wonder if my Wal Mart has them?


----------



## birdie757

NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!



What is the fabric in the lower left corner...the light pink one.  Is it Tianna?  I would love to get a hold of some toy story fabric.  DD is begging for a toy story dress.  I am glad to hear walmart listened for once to the public's complaints.  We are fortunate to have a fabric department in one of our walmarts still but they really never seem to restock anything but the bargain table.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey Shannon! I had already planned to get a stone from GKtW (not star) in honor of Levi. We met this little girl on a wish trip on our flight home from WDW and I knew I wanted to help. When I got home and researched it, I thought the stone was a cute idea. 

Last year I started going to our local Crop for the Cure (Breast Cancer benefit). It was an all day scrapbooking event with all food and drinks, goodie bags, door prizes, you get the idea. It was so much fun and maybe the first thing I really did for ME after our accident. I started Levi's book there, got several pages done and visited with my friend who invited me. Well, it is coming up again and I am excited! It was so much fun last year. And they made $18000 to donate to Komen.

At 5AM, when I couldn't sleep I started thinking about going and what I needed to prepare, then my mind trailed to the stone and Levi. It wasn't long before my tired brain collided the two together and I got the idea for a MAW crop. 

I plan to call it "Scrapping for Wishes" and hoping it will be an annual event. Of course, I have to wait until MAW emails me back, but I am super excited! The average wish trip costs $6000. If I can pay for one child's wish with the proceeds it would be awesome!

Sorry it was so long, but I didn't want you to be confused. I am often not very clear about things!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

froggy33 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments!  This is the 4th petti I have made and it gets easier and better each time.  I loosely follow the pattern on Martha Stewarts site.  I do now use the rolls from afc-express and it makes a TON of difference.  It saves all that cutting and sewing the ruffle together.   I bought the 90 yard rolls and used almost the whole roll for this petti.I think it saves at least an hour, if not more.  I put this together over 3 nights working about 1-2 hours a night, so not bad.
> I have found a few ways to make it easier to handle/ruffle the chiffon.  First I used some scrap pieces of chiffon to determine what tension and stitch length I would need for my machine to ruffle it.  I DO NOT use a ruffler, nor do I ruffle by hand.  It's usualy a mid-high tension number and a 4.5/5 stitch length.  I have a chair with handles, and put the roll on a long measuring stick (a dowel would work), taped the stick to my chair handles and started ruffling down teh middle of the chiffon.  I pretty much just had to sit and watch and guide it just a bit - piece of cake!  As I ruffled I would measure the length of the ruffle against my 2nd tier and when they matched I cut and started on the second ruffle for the bottom layer (my pettis are 2 layers).  The most tedious part is putting the ruffle on the bottom of the 2nd tier - you have to pay attention obviously and the ruffle twists wome so you have to untwist.
> 
> The other layers are easy and I just ruffle them (the tension and stitch length can be different than the ruffle) and then put them together using the roll hem on my serger.
> 
> All told, not couting time the petti's cost me about $10-12 a piece to make.
> 
> I love the pattern satin I found!  I think I got it on clearance from fabric.com and bought like 2 yards of it.  I don't know what else I would use it for besides pettis, but I have other petti ideas for it!  My daughter needs one of course!
> 
> Thanks again all!!  I hope Piper loves it!  Even if she isn't girlie girlie this should push her in that direction!
> 
> Jessica





So now you have inspired me!  I really want to make one now!  I had looked at the rolls before and wondered if anybody had used them...glad to know you did and now...I will buy!

Thanks for your instructions...




Very jealous of the Wal-mart fabric...I pray mine gets some fabric...I have been complaining everytime I walk in the doors of ours since the re-merch anyway.


----------



## GoofyG

birdie757 said:


> What is the fabric in the lower left corner...the light pink one.  Is it Tianna?  I would love to get a hold of some toy story fabric.  DD is begging for a toy story dress.  I am glad to hear walmart listened for once to the public's complaints.  We are fortunate to have a fabric department in one of our walmarts still but they really never seem to restock anything but the bargain table.



The 2 lower left fabrics are Tianna!  My 3yr old loves her, or more the alligator!  lol  I was excited to see fabric for boys!  We have alot for the girls, not much for little man.


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> Ok, opinions please!  I am working on an outfit for next weeks trip.  I am doing a three tier patchwork twirl skirt and a portrait peasant top.  Nothing is quite finished yet so this is a picture of the pieces yet to be sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the ironing board has the peasant top, the main bodice is the red "minnie" dot fabric and it has solid black long sleeves.  The top tier of the skirt is on the lower half of the ironing board.  The peasant top has a solid black mickey head on it.  What I can't decide is if I should embroider dd's name in red in the "disney" font of if that will be too much.
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I think the name in the mouse ears would look great!


NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!



Now I just wanna cry; all of our walmarts have gone to the new format without the fabric, so none of this gorgeous stuff for me... and that toy story fabric esp. was AWESOME!


----------



## NaeNae

birdie757 said:


> What is the fabric in the lower left corner...the light pink one.  Is it Tianna?  I would love to get a hold of some toy story fabric.  DD is begging for a toy story dress.  I am glad to hear walmart listened for once to the public's complaints.  We are fortunate to have a fabric department in one of our walmarts still but they really never seem to restock anything but the bargain table.




Yes, there were 2 Tianna's, 2 Mickeys, 2 Toy Story, Handy Manny.  I don't think my local store has the fabric but this store is only 15 mins away.  I had found out about it at a sewing club meeting on Thurs.  Someone had gone into WM for something else and saw it and she told us about it at club meeting.  I'm really excited and hope it takes off and goes into all of the stores!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

aksunshine said:


> Hey Shannon! I had already planned to get a stone from GKtW (not star) in honor of Levi. We met this little girl on a wish trip on our flight home from WDW and I knew I wanted to help. When I got home and researched it, I thought the stone was a cute idea.
> 
> Last year I started going to our local Crop for the Cure (Breast Cancer benefit). It was an all day scrapbooking event with all food and drinks, goodie bags, door prizes, you get the idea. It was so much fun and maybe the first thing I really did for ME after our accident. I started Levi's book there, got several pages done and visited with my friend who invited me. Well, it is coming up again and I am excited! It was so much fun last year. And they made $18000 to donate to Komen.
> 
> At 5AM, when I couldn't sleep I started thinking about going and what I needed to prepare, then my mind trailed to the stone and Levi. It wasn't long before my tired brain collided the two together and I got the idea for a MAW crop.
> 
> I plan to call it "Scrapping for Wishes" and hoping it will be an annual event. Of course, I have to wait until MAW emails me back, but I am super excited! The average wish trip costs $6000. If I can pay for one child's wish with the proceeds it would be awesome!
> 
> Sorry it was so long, but I didn't want you to be confused. I am often not very clear about things!



I would love to come to something like this.  I hope you can organize it.   The Crop for the Cure sounds like fun too!  Where will that be?


----------



## DisneyKings

Another moron report...I realized this morning that I cut out the portrait peasant top, but followed the directions on sizing for the skirt from the simply sweet!  At least it's just for nightgowns, so if it comes out funky it's not that big a deal.  I really think I'm losing my mind!


----------



## revrob

aksunshine said:


> Hey Shannon! I had already planned to get a stone from GKtW (not star) in honor of Levi. We met this little girl on a wish trip on our flight home from WDW and I knew I wanted to help. When I got home and researched it, I thought the stone was a cute idea.
> 
> Last year I started going to our local Crop for the Cure (Breast Cancer benefit). It was an all day scrapbooking event with all food and drinks, goodie bags, door prizes, you get the idea. It was so much fun and maybe the first thing I really did for ME after our accident. I started Levi's book there, got several pages done and visited with my friend who invited me. Well, it is coming up again and I am excited! It was so much fun last year. And they made $18000 to donate to Komen.
> 
> At 5AM, when I couldn't sleep I started thinking about going and what I needed to prepare, then my mind trailed to the stone and Levi. It wasn't long before my tired brain collided the two together and I got the idea for a MAW crop.
> 
> I plan to call it "Scrapping for Wishes" and hoping it will be an annual event. Of course, I have to wait until MAW emails me back, but I am super excited! The average wish trip costs $6000. If I can pay for one child's wish with the proceeds it would be awesome!
> 
> Sorry it was so long, but I didn't want you to be confused. I am often not very clear about things!



I LOVE THIS IDEA!  This makes perfect sense to me now!  I've not organized a day crop, but I have organized a scrapbook retreat.  It's a lot of work, but SO MUCH FUN!  I hope this goes well for you - let us know how things go!


----------



## revrob

AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay


----------



## aksunshine

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I would love to come to something like this.  I hope you can organize it.   The Crop for the Cure sounds like fun too!  Where will that be?


Me, too! The C4C that I am going to is in Evansville, IN. But they are fairly common. I don't know where you are, but there probably is one not too far. Sometimes they are whole weekends!

* I see you are in Atlanta, I'll see what I can find!



revrob said:


> I LOVE THIS IDEA!  This makes perfect sense to me now!  I've not organized a day crop, but I have organized a scrapbook retreat.  It's a lot of work, but SO MUCH FUN!  I hope this goes well for you - let us know how things go!


 Thanks! Sorry I confused you at first! The main thing that worries me is asking for donation and getting sponsors. I am really excited. Could you imagine? I would get to help a child and let another mommy see the sparkle and wonder I saw with Levi!



revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay



They are only $200. It wouldn't take much if everyone chipped in!


----------



## aksunshine

I am thinking of starting a group on FB, maybe eventually a blog, too. Anyone wanna tell me how to start a group on FB?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.

Animal Kingdom: Lilo and Stitch





On a ride





Magic Kingdom Meeting the fairies
Tink loved her dress!









A different day with Fawn





All of us with Goofy at Breakfast





Daddy with goofy





At the contemporary





In Epcot...Sara Beth loves Mexico and the girls there always gush over her





At the MNNSHP  walking the plank





Sara beth and I in Downtown Disney


----------



## revrob

aksunshine said:


> Me, too! The C4C that I am going to is in Evansville, IN. But they are fairly common. I don't know where you are, but there probably is one not too far. Sometimes they are whole weekends!
> 
> Thanks! Sorry I confused you at first! The main thing that worries me is asking for donation and getting sponsors. I am really excited. Could you imagine? I would get to help a child and let another mommy see the sparkle and wonder I saw with Levi!
> 
> 
> 
> They are only $200. It wouldn't take much if everyone chipped in!



Oh, no, it was me - I just didn't understand.  I'm sure this is gonna be GREAT!  Don't be worried about asking for donations!  If you are hosting this for MAW, they may even help you with that.  They could possibly help draft a letter to send to possible donors.   I'm sure that they'll work with you to make this as profitable as possible!  

I totally think that stone idea is a GREAT one!



aksunshine said:


> I am thinking of starting a group on FB, maybe eventually a blog, too. Anyone wanna tell me how to start a group on FB?



Go to groups, and there is something that says "start a group" - answer the questions and you're good to go!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

A few more!
Dinner at the Grannd Floridian









Birthday Breakfast at Chef Mickeys
Donald recently had lost his hat due to birds and we all kept looking up at the ceiling





the classic dis pic





Breakfast at 1900 park fare





I have some Christmas pics to share, but I need to cook dinner!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay


I am totally in if we do this- what an awesome idea!!!- If we do it, are we allowed to some day go see it in situ?


mommyof2princesses said:


> I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.
> 
> Animal Kingdom: Lilo and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom Meeting the fairies
> Tink loved her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different day with Fawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with Goofy at Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy with goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the contemporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Epcot...Sara Beth loves Mexico and the girls there always gush over her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the MNNSHP  walking the plank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara beth and I in Downtown Disney





mommyof2princesses said:


> A few more!
> Dinner at the Grannd Floridian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Breakfast at Chef Mickeys
> Donald recently had lost his hat due to birds and we all kept looking up at the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic dis pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 park fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Christmas pics to share, but I need to cook dinner!



Oh gosh, these are all awesome!!!  I love how you coordinated in some very cool, unique ways- great, great job!


----------



## aksunshine

revrob said:


> Oh, no, it was me - I just didn't understand.  I'm sure this is gonna be GREAT!  Don't be worried about asking for donations!  If you are hosting this for MAW, they may even help you with that.  They could possibly help draft a letter to send to possible donors.   I'm sure that they'll work with you to make this as profitable as possible!
> 
> I totally think that stone idea is a GREAT one!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to groups, and there is something that says "start a group" - answer the questions and you're good to go!



Thanks! I started a group!!!!


----------



## birdie757

aksunshine said:


> Me, too! The C4C that I am going to is in Evansville, IN. But they are fairly common. I don't know where you are, but there probably is one not too far. Sometimes they are whole weekends!


No way!  That is where I was born and raised.


----------



## aksunshine

birdie757 said:


> No way!  That is where I was born and raised.



Really? I was born at Deaconnes! Both of my children were born at St. Mary's, as was DH! We live in Stendal now, which is closer to Huntingburg.


----------



## NaeNae

aksunshine said:


> Thanks! I started a group!!!!



I just joined your group.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks!!! 

If anyone else is interested, my new FB Group is called Scrapping for Wishes.


----------



## Tweevil

revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay


I would be in for this!  



aksunshine said:


> I am thinking of starting a group on FB, maybe eventually a blog, too. Anyone wanna tell me how to start a group on FB?



I think you are an inspiration!  I would love to be a part of the group!


----------



## NiniMorris

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Praying for your StepDad
> 
> Hang in there she sounds like a wonderful girl who has overcome a lot.  I will say a prayer for her and you.
> 
> Hugs for you tooSounds like the ladies here have given you some good information.
> 
> When is the Sewing Expo?  Details?  Maybe we could plan a DisMeet for Atlanta?



March 11, 12, and 13 at the Gwinnett Center.  We had a blast laast year.  (and since I am a baaaaad mommy...I forgot to send in my DD9 entry in the kiddie 'fashion show'  She is really going to be upset when she finds out.  She was really looking forward to winning a prize for the dress she made my GD2)



SallyfromDE said:


> We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.



LOL  TOOOOO Funny!

Many years ago I made cabbage patch type dolls.  I made all my kids one.  I had to wait to put the hair on my son's doll (I think my DS was about 2 at the time).  All was fine, and he was having fun playing with a blad baby.  When I took him to put his hair on...well lets just say I was lucky DFACS wasn't called!  I don't think I ever heard him scream so much!  I had to stop after just one string of hair....You know I never thought he would get so upset about seeing me put a needle in his dolls head!  He kept the doll hidden from me for weeks!  It took a lot of planning to get it from its hiding place and finished up without him knowing it!

I still get teased about cruelty to children!  (just to give you a time line he is now 28!)

Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

This post is a QUESTIONS post!  

1.  how big does a scrap need to be to keep it???? I am a scarpbooker and keep even the smallest paper - I can use iton a card!! But that may not work with fabric! lol

2.  I signed up for the Big Give a month or so ago but was never approved.  Do I sign up again? Who should I send a PM to?

Loving all of the wonderful customs posted lately!


----------



## aksunshine

Tweevil said:


> I would be in for this!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are an inspiration!  I would love to be a part of the group!



Thank you, that is very sweet! BTW, I love your "Plan"! The group is called Scrapping for Wishes. Come on over!


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> This post is a QUESTIONS post!
> 
> 1.  how big does a scrap need to be to keep it???? I am a scarpbooker and keep even the smallest paper - I can use iton a card!! But that may not work with fabric! lol
> 
> 2.  I signed up for the Big Give a month or so ago but was never approved.  Do I sign up again? Who should I send a PM to?
> 
> Loving all of the wonderful customs posted lately!




Ok, I'm probably the wrong girl to ask, but I keep pretty much everything that's even 1x1 inch; because I know I might use it for applique.  I keep all my little scraps in a clear over door shoe holder (thanks to a wonderful Disboutiquer giving me the idea).  It works great!

I'm not 100% sure, but I think Teresa could help with that.


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay



I love that idea.  I also noticed you can volunteer there while on vacation--I'll have to try that next time we go!


----------



## birdie757

aksunshine said:


> Really? I was born at Deaconnes! Both of my children were born at St. Mary's, as was DH! We live in Stendal now, which is closer to Huntingburg.


I was born at St Mary's too.  I have no idea where Stendal is but isn't Huntingburg near Jasper?  I was just up in Evansville for Christmas time.  I usually go back twice a year to visit since all my family except me lives there still.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

More pictures from our trip...

Lisa made all of these..


----------



## aksunshine

Huntingburg is just South of Jasper. I am 15 min from Holiday World (SE) and 40 min from East Evansville (SW). That is so neat! Maybe we can meet someday!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> I am totally in if we do this- what an awesome idea!!!- If we do it, are we allowed to some day go see it in situ?





Tweevil said:


> I would be in for this!





DisneyKings said:


> I love that idea.  I also noticed you can volunteer there while on vacation--I'll have to try that next time we go!




I think I have a plan to help make this work!  As soon as I have things together, I'll post a message here for everyone!


----------



## ireland_nicole

iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures from our trip...
> 
> Lisa made all of these..



Wow!  Fabulous!


revrob said:


> I think I have a plan to help make this work!  As soon as I have things together, I'll post a message here for everyone!



Great!  THanks for taking on the coordination of this


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

And more...

Lisa made the tees and Designed*By*Dena made the dress...


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.

On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!

OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!

Mary


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary



Praying for your DH- keep working on the quilt- can't wait to see it!


----------



## PrincessKell

SallyfromDE said:


> We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.





SallyfromDE said:


> "Betty's" afraid of ghosts, so Kirsta sleeps with her so she won't be afraid. (can you believe this kid is almost 9!!)
> 
> This is Betty when she was "born":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Betty after her "surgery". She's resting on the wall while we wait for Ariel:



What a cute story. that had me giggling. And Betty is super cute. I want some of her glasses! I would totally sport those.



NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!



Oh HELLO! I want them all! I hope any of the Wallyworlds around here get them in! There are two with in 45 minutes and another about an hour away. Nothing in this small town. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.
> 
> Animal Kingdom: Lilo and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom Meeting the fairies
> Tink loved her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different day with Fawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with Goofy at Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy with goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the contemporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Epcot...Sara Beth loves Mexico and the girls there always gush over her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the MNNSHP  walking the plank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara beth and I in Downtown Disney





mommyof2princesses said:


> A few more!
> Dinner at the Grannd Floridian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Breakfast at Chef Mickeys
> Donald recently had lost his hat due to birds and we all kept looking up at the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic dis pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 park fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Christmas pics to share, but I need to cook dinner!



What sweet pictures! Oh how I wish that Minnie had a sewing machine at Disneyland, she has knitting needles and I have a picture of that, but not a sewing machine. 



aksunshine said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> If anyone else is interested, my new FB Group is called Scrapping for Wishes.



Going to check it out now. For some reason facebook doesn't want to work on my computer still (need updated flash and it won't download...darn Macs) so I have to do it from my cell phone. hahaha 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures from our trip...
> 
> Lisa made all of these..



I love her face in this picture. Classic! 



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary



My thoughts are with you and your husband! I hope that he continues to get better and can come home sooner than expected.   I'd love to see the quilt when you get it done. wow, a few hours of hand sewing every day, make sure to rest up those wrist and hands! I bet its beautiful.


----------



## PrincessKell

*aksunshine*

I just tried to look up the FB group and on my phone it says no results found  can you send me a suggestion or an invite. I think we are friends on FB, if not its Kelly KC Harris Griffin (haha long I know...I know)


----------



## Granna4679

I have been away from my computer all weekend.  I just scanned through about 6 pages and can't possibly comment on everything but all of the outfits have been great that were posted. 

*aksunshine *- I am so in awe of your idea for the MAW scrapbook fundraiser in memory of your little Levi.  That is such a great idea.  




aksunshine said:


> Me, too! The C4C that I am going to is in Evansville, IN. But they are fairly common. I don't know where you are, but there probably is one not too far. Sometimes they are whole weekends!
> 
> * I see you are in Atlanta, I'll see what I can find!
> 
> Thanks! Sorry I confused you at first! The main thing that worries me is asking for donation and getting sponsors. I am really excited. Could you imagine? I would get to help a child and let another mommy see the sparkle and wonder I saw with Levi!
> 
> 
> 
> They are only $200. It wouldn't take much if everyone chipped in!



I am sooo in on this ....please let me know if I can help.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.
> 
> Animal Kingdom: Lilo and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom Meeting the fairies
> Tink loved her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different day with Fawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with Goofy at Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy with goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the contemporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Epcot...Sara Beth loves Mexico and the girls there always gush over her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the MNNSHP  walking the plank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara beth and I in Downtown Disney



All of these pictures are so cute.   I love all of the outfits and your children are so cute.



revrob said:


> I think I have a plan to help make this work!  As soon as I have things together, I'll post a message here for everyone!



Great thank...just let me know how I can pitch in.


----------



## Granna4679

SallyfromDE said:


> We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.



This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.









Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



That is just the most precious thing ever!!  Great pic, too.


----------



## PrincessKell

Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



hehe too cute. Love the little Duck.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> If you ever try this, I need to know how it goes!  We have an Ivy doll that needs to be re-wigged.  AbbyGrace decided she needed a shorter hairstyle and decided to do the job herself.


Oh no! I am dreading the day Hannah gets the idea of doing this to her new bitty twin doll. Everyone tells me every child does it. I hope not!



tvgirlmin said:


>


Cute little guy there!  The shirt is adorable.


clhemsath said:


> I did it!!!  I finished the petti and now it doesn't seem so bad. It was so worth it to watch my girl spin and the skirt go all the way out.
> 
> I will post pictures when I get #2 done and get the girls together for a picture.
> 
> And no ironing this time!


Yay for you!



birdie757 said:


>


I think the colors look great together. I have to ask though. Is that white with white dots the non skid stuff you put on the bottom of pjs?? It looks just like it!


SallyfromDE said:


> We have a doll here we call "Betty". She was a Disney Park doll I bought and put away for Kirsta. I gave it to her when she turned 2. Betty isn't as big as a AG doll. Maybe 14 inches. Her body was made muslin. A few years ago, the muslin around the arm areas started to fray pretty bad. And I thought she was going to lose some joints. Plus she no longer had nice braids. She went for the Jamaician look, sporting dreads. I wanted to send her to the doll hospital for a new bod and new a new do. But Kirsta wouldn't go for it. So one day when she was out playing, I took poor Betty apart and used the old body as a pattern. Scrubbed Betty up nice and pretty and left her body parts in the sink while I sewed. Kirsta would never look there.  Well, wouldn't you know, she came in the house and headed right for the sink.  After she calmed down from  and  I was able to finish her up in DOUBLE the time  because Kirsta was under my arm pit the whole time. She doesn't sport a new do, but we did sew a little heart on her chest. I was pretty happy with her. I never did anything like that. Of course it's been 2 years and I still have to hear about Betty and sink incident.


Omgosh!!! Such a cute story. Poor Betty! hehe



NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had


So cool! I hope this really happens. Did they have solids as well or was it just the disney stuff?



ireland_nicole said:


> Now I just wanna cry; all of our walmarts have gone to the new format without the fabric, so none of this gorgeous stuff for me... and that toy story fabric esp. was AWESOME!


I think you missed what she was saying. She said that her store is a test tstore and if it works out all the stores will be getting these. 



revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay


That would definitely be awesome!


mommyof2princesses said:


>


Everything is beautiful. Your DD is adorable. Thanks for the mini trippie. 




WDWAtLast said:


> This post is a QUESTIONS post!
> 
> 1.  how big does a scrap need to be to keep it???? I am a scarpbooker and keep even the smallest paper - I can use iton a card!! But that may not work with fabric! lol
> 
> 2.  I signed up for the Big Give a month or so ago but was never approved.  Do I sign up again? Who should I send a PM to?
> 
> Loving all of the wonderful customs posted lately!


I keep alot of scraps. You can use them for applique.



iluvwdw4ever said:


>


Gorgeous!!! 
Your little girl is so lucky to have LisaZoe sewing for her! I am a huge fan.. hehe


RMAMom said:


> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary


Hope your hubby is out of the hospital soon. 
I love to hand sew! My grandma and I used to pique(hand quilting in cajun french).


----------



## aksunshine

PrincessKell said:


> *aksunshine*
> 
> I just tried to look up the FB group and on my phone it says no results found  can you send me a suggestion or an invite. I think we are friends on FB, if not its Kelly KC Harris Griffin (haha long I know...I know)





Granna4679 said:


> I have been away from my computer all weekend.  I just scanned through about 6 pages and can't possibly comment on everything but all of the outfits have been great that were posted.
> 
> *aksunshine *- I am so in awe of your idea for the MAW scrapbook fundraiser in memory of your little Levi.  That is such a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo in on this ....please let me know if I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> All of these pictures are so cute.   I love all of the outfits and your children are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Great thank...just let me know how I can pitch in.



Hey!! Thank You SO much! Here is a link the the group...
http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid=240114243175&ref=mf


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone, its been a long time since I've logged on so my apologies!
I've spent the last two days just tying to catch up.  All the new outfits are gorgeous btw!

Now I may be talking about last years news now, but I was wondering how you ladies got on with finding the illusive black japanese theme park fabric (hope you know which one I mean - the one with the castle and carriages and fireworks, looked sort of like MK)

Anyhow, just in case any of you were still looking for it, I managed to order 2 yards of it this morning from Etsy.  It wasn't cheap, but hey, I've been searching for it for 8 months so I grabbed it whilst I could.

It was listed as amusement park at night - japanese fabric.  The listing only showed 1/2 yard available, but I contacted the seller and they said that they had plenty of fabric.

HTH?


----------



## McDuck

Alicia, I wanted to wish you all the best with your MAW project in honor of Levi.  What a special special thing to do in honor of your special little man.  



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary



Prayer for your husband's recovery and good luck on that quilt!!!!



Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



That is just darling!!!  What a unique moment and memory to be incorporated into the wedding!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Jennie!


Anita, that duck IS super cute!!! Love the pic in the bottom. k:


----------



## angel23321

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary



My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.



Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



So cute!!!


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> So cool! I hope this really happens. Did they have solids as well or was it just the disney stuff?



It wasn't all Disney, they had a little bit of everything.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay




Love that idea, I would love to do this!...man we all must have GKtW on our brains!  I have been checking out the website lately and was looking at the volunteer section too.  I was talking it over with my family as I would like to go when we are on vacation to donate some of my time.




mommyof2princesses said:


> I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.
> 
> Animal Kingdom: Lilo and Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Great Pictures!  Looks like you guys had a great time and you all look so great!



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary



Hope your DH is still recovering!  and you get that quilt done....that is why I do not quilt and never will....I like the instant satisfaction of making clothes!  or am I lazy....hmmmm....


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> I think I have a plan to help make this work!  As soon as I have things together, I'll post a message here for everyone!



I'd like to know. I am beyond poor right now. But I'd like to see if I can come up with something. The poor cat has been to the vet numerous times and costing me over $600 in vet bills. I came out from the vet, with a flat tire. That was $300 for 2 new tire. And now Boo (the cat) has to go back for a $300 ultra sound. I sure hope this isn't a sign of my year to come. 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> And more...



Every outfit was wonderful. How great they look together! 



Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



Kirsta is 9 now, and shows no sign of giving up Betty yet. Something tells me Betty is going to be in wedding. 

My youngest sister is a second life baby, she loved the Bernstein Bears and one year wanted everything sister bear had. She got a Teddy, that resembled the Bernsteins. When our sister Angi got married, I think Renee was about 8 or 9. So Teddy wore a tux to the wedding, with her as the flower girl. 

When my sister Tricia was little, when she got nervous over something, she'd get sick. We couldn't go anywhere unless we had a bucket with us.  We always said when she got married, she'd need a bucket. For her rehearsal dinner, we had a bucket decorated with flowers, of course. She didn't need it, be she kept saying how sick she felt. haha.....


----------



## NiniMorris

Does anyone have a pattern for a Bible cover?


My DIL is getting a new one for her birthday and I want to have the kids make one for her.

Thanks...

Nini


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a Bible cover?
> 
> 
> My DIL is getting a new one for her birthday and I want to have the kids make one for her.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



How are you doing?


----------



## NiniMorris

I guess I'm doing ok.  Got my sewing room 90% put together yesterday, so I at least have something new to look forward to.

We are We are taking things with DS8 one day at a time.  I think I just needed to take a step back and look at things differently.  Once I did that, I see some things I can do to improve his situation.

While I am not completely giving up on the book learning, I am incorporating day to day life in our school work.  I admit I have been babying him for the past 5 years, and I never realized there were lots of things he could do, but just doesn't know HOW to do.  So, he can now carry a bowl of cereal to the table without spilling...he has learned to use both hands!  Small victory, I know.  But every victory adds up!

Thanks for asking!

By the way, I did manage to find a Bible cover pattern online.  The one in the bookmarks has a broken link, but I did find one.  Off to print the pattern and see if I can get it to work....

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> I have finally uploaded pics to photobucket to share.  First some from our Disney trip in sept.
> 
> All of us with Goofy at Breakfast


These outfits are all fabulous! I REALLY love these multicolored Mickey head outfits (If I remembered to keep the right picture!) Where did that fabric come from?



revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay


Shannon, I think it is a wonderful idea! 



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, its been a long time since I've logged on so my apologies!
> I've spent the last two days just tying to catch up.  All the new outfits are gorgeous btw!
> 
> Now I may be talking about last years news now, but I was wondering how you ladies got on with finding the illusive black japanese theme park fabric (hope you know which one I mean - the one with the castle and carriages and fireworks, looked sort of like MK)
> 
> Anyhow, just in case any of you were still looking for it, I managed to order 2 yards of it this morning from Etsy.  It wasn't cheap, but hey, I've been searching for it for 8 months so I grabbed it whilst I could.
> 
> It was listed as amusement park at night - japanese fabric.  The listing only showed 1/2 yard available, but I contacted the seller and they said that they had plenty of fabric.
> 
> HTH?



Thanks! I do NOT need that fabric, but I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED that fabric! 



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone,  I haven't been here since Thursday and I don't think I'll ever catch up! DH was admitted into the hospital on Thursday evening with Pneumonia so I have been a little preoccupied. I think he turned a corner tonight and I really feel positive about his recovery. Hopefully he will be home in another day or two.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a quilt that I started two years ago. It's a sampler quilt because it is my first and I wanted to try different squares. I sewed the squares together with my machine and in a moment of insanity I decided to quilt it by hand. I have been sitting for hours in his hospital room and have managed to get a few hours of hand sewing every day. Who knows maybe I'll finish this quilt this year!
> 
> OK I'll check back when I can, I did manage a quick look through the last 5 pages or so and I really enjoyed seeing all of the pics! It brightened my day to see all of the wonderful projects and beautiful kiddos!
> 
> Mary


I hope your husband is well and home very soon! 


NiniMorris said:


> March 11, 12, and 13 at the Gwinnett Center.  We had a blast laast year.  (and since I am a baaaaad mommy...I forgot to send in my DD9 entry in the kiddie 'fashion show'  She is really going to be upset when she finds out.  She was really looking forward to winning a prize for the dress she made my GD2)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  TOOOOO Funny!
> 
> Many years ago I made cabbage patch type dolls.  I made all my kids one.  I had to wait to put the hair on my son's doll (I think my DS was about 2 at the time).  All was fine, and he was having fun playing with a blad baby.  When I took him to put his hair on...well lets just say I was lucky DFACS wasn't called!  I don't think I ever heard him scream so much!  I had to stop after just one string of hair....You know I never thought he would get so upset about seeing me put a needle in his dolls head!  He kept the doll hidden from me for weeks!  It took a lot of planning to get it from its hiding place and finished up without him knowing it!
> 
> I still get teased about cruelty to children!  (just to give you a time line he is now 28!)
> 
> Nini



That is so funny! 




DisneyKings said:


> I love that idea.  I also noticed you can volunteer there while on vacation--I'll have to try that next time we go!



I didn't know that! 



SallyfromDE said:


> "Betty's" afraid of ghosts, so Kirsta sleeps with her so she won't be afraid. (can you believe this kid is almost 9!!)
> 
> This is Betty when she was "born":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Betty after her "surgery". She's resting on the wall while we wait for Ariel:


I read this last night and was laughing so hard, the kids all wanted to know what was going on! They all got a kick out of poor Betty!'s surgery! I love seeing little Kirsta too! What a cutie. 



Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



Oh, that just brought tears to my eyes! How sweet and cute! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh no! I am dreading the day Hannah gets the idea of doing this to her new bitty twin doll. Everyone tells me every child does it. I hope not!



My girls have never done it so there is hope! (now, should I go knock on wood???) 



SallyfromDE said:


> I'd like to know. I am beyond poor right now. But I'd like to see if I can come up with something. The poor cat has been to the vet numerous times and costing me over $600 in vet bills. I came out from the vet, with a flat tire. That was $300 for 2 new tire. And now Boo (the cat) has to go back for a $300 ultra sound. I sure hope this isn't a sign of my year to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Every outfit was wonderful. How great they look together!
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta is 9 now, and shows no sign of giving up Betty yet. Something tells me Betty is going to be in wedding.
> 
> My youngest sister is a second life baby, she loved the Bernstein Bears and one year wanted everything sister bear had. She got a Teddy, that resembled the Bernsteins. When our sister Angi got married, I think Renee was about 8 or 9. So Teddy wore a tux to the wedding, with her as the flower girl.
> 
> When my sister Tricia was little, when she got nervous over something, she'd get sick. We couldn't go anywhere unless we had a bucket with us.  We always said when she got married, she'd need a bucket. For her rehearsal dinner, we had a bucket decorated with flowers, of course. She didn't need it, be she kept saying how sick she felt. haha.....



I'm sorry about your kitty! The stray cat that we got this summer has cost us a fortune! I hope your kitty is ok. 

I think Betty should be in her wedding! I love that she still has her at 9.  Arminda has Teddy and Sara. She's had Sara since was 2 and Teddy since she was 4. She's 11 now. Corey has a little doll named Chuckie that he has had since he was 4. He still keeps him in his room. the poor thing has no legs left! He doesn't carry him around everywhere anymore though! 



NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a Bible cover?
> 
> 
> My DIL is getting a new one for her birthday and I want to have the kids make one for her.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I was just looking at one the other day. I'm not sure if I put it in the bookmarks or not. I will try to find it for you.

ETA: There are 4 in the bookmarks, just search for Bible.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> I guess I'm doing ok.  Got my sewing room 90% put together yesterday, so I at least have something new to look forward to.
> 
> We are We are taking things with DS8 one day at a time.  I think I just needed to take a step back and look at things differently.  Once I did that, I see some things I can do to improve his situation.
> 
> While I am not completely giving up on the book learning, I am incorporating day to day life in our school work.  I admit I have been babying him for the past 5 years, and I never realized there were lots of things he could do, but just doesn't know HOW to do.  So, he can now carry a bowl of cereal to the table without spilling...he has learned to use both hands!  Small victory, I know.  But every victory adds up!
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> I think as parents we ALL have that moment when we realize there are things they CAN do. Sometimes the small victories are the BEST victories.
> 
> By the way, I did manage to find a Bible cover pattern online.  The one in the bookmarks has a broken link, but I did find one.  Off to print the pattern and see if I can get it to work....
> 
> Nini



I think as parents we ALL have that moment when we realize there are things they CAN do. Sometimes the small victories are the BEST victories.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> I guess I'm doing ok.  Got my sewing room 90% put together yesterday, so I at least have something new to look forward to.
> 
> We are We are taking things with DS8 one day at a time.  I think I just needed to take a step back and look at things differently.  Once I did that, I see some things I can do to improve his situation.
> 
> While I am not completely giving up on the book learning, I am incorporating day to day life in our school work.  I admit I have been babying him for the past 5 years, and I never realized there were lots of things he could do, but just doesn't know HOW to do.  So, he can now carry a bowl of cereal to the table without spilling...he has learned to use both hands!  Small victory, I know.  But every victory adds up!
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> Nini


Nini,
It is so hard to be a parent of SN child.  There are so many other issues that go along with it.  I also baby our DS because of the guilt.  But I do snap out of it and realize that if I love him, I will make sure I try to give him the skilz he needs. 

It is a very hard road my dear friend.  We celebrate the smallest things because to us they are huge!  Keep celebrating all the victories.


----------



## desparatelydisney

NaeNae said:


> *ENABLER ALERT!!!*
> I just came from a nearby WalMart and look what they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the lady in the fabric/notion aisle.  She said they were a test store and if it worked then it should go to all the stores.  They had cottons in 2yd packs for $7, jelly roles, fat quarter bundles for $12 and fleece bundles and quilt kits.  They also had added THREAD, ZIPPERS, BUTTONS AND PATTERNS.  Mind you it's not the normal set up but at least they had a small sections for each.  I should have taken a picture with my camera.(duh!)  She said that WalMart got a lot of complaints about doing away with the fabric depts!



PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE let this come to all of the Wal-Marts.  My closest Hancock's is 1.5 hrs away.  We have quilt shop about 30 minutes away that I can get stuff at but is mainly for quilters.  I would LOVE for Wal-Mart to get back into things....even in this small way.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> I just sent an email to my local MAW. I have a fundraising idea that would honor Levi. Please say a prayer that I have found a way to make a difference in a good way with my life experiences.
> 
> If you want more info, look here:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34937362#post34937362


You are such a warm and wonderful person for using your experiences to benefit others. Prayers said.



tvgirlmin said:


> The buttons on the front look like quarters, but I didn't get a close-up pic of them!  I have a High School Musical outfit to make next for a birthday party, but can't decide yet how I want to do it...


I just love the bowling shirt and your looks amazing.  


birdie757 said:


> Ok, opinions please!  I am working on an outfit for next weeks trip.  I am doing a three tier patchwork twirl skirt and a portrait peasant top.  Nothing is quite finished yet so this is a picture of the pieces yet to be sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the ironing board has the peasant top, the main bodice is the red "minnie" dot fabric and it has solid black long sleeves.  The top tier of the skirt is on the lower half of the ironing board.  The peasant top has a solid black mickey head on it.  What I can't decide is if I should embroider dd's name in red in the "disney" font of if that will be too much.
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I really like your choices of colour combinations.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Wow - I hope our walmart gets those fabric packs too!! I have been looking for that multicolor block Mickey for a while - and Handy Manny - we'd love him!!!

Does anyone still have the pattern for the boxy bag (that little squarish  travel bag)? It looks like now its a pattern that you have to purchase. Or does anyone have another free pattern for one that they'd recommend? My mom and SF are going to Israel for a tour of the Holy Lands (my SF is leading the tour, and he has gone many times, but its my mom's first visit) and I just wanted to make them something they could take on their trip!

Almost time for our disney volunteer service - we have to be there at 4 to get ready to serve dinner. Im nervous and excited at the same time!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> Thanks for the support girls! It is a HUGE task. I like a challenge! I sent this to another MAW crop event in Omaha (there aren't many MAW scrapping events) ;
> 
> " am very excited for this idea. You see, I have been waiting over 2 years trying to find a way to help. My son, Levi, who was 16 months, died in 2007. It was not terminal illness, however, it was a careless driver. Right before, we spent 10 magical days in Disney World. I know not all wishes are Disney- related, but many are. And it is my memories of Levi there that a treasure most, that time we had together. I want to help other children have that sparkle of something magical happening, be it a dream job for a day, a much loved animal, or a fabulous vacation. And I want other mommies to be able to look back and remember, either at a harder time made special, b/c their baby got well, or the magical memories that will have to last forever, as I do now."
> 
> 
> I also asked her how she goes about getting sponsors and donations, since that is the part I am scared of most.





aksunshine said:


> Hey Shannon! I had already planned to get a stone from GKtW (not star) in honor of Levi. We met this little girl on a wish trip on our flight home from WDW and I knew I wanted to help. When I got home and researched it, I thought the stone was a cute idea.
> 
> Last year I started going to our local Crop for the Cure (Breast Cancer benefit). It was an all day scrapbooking event with all food and drinks, goodie bags, door prizes, you get the idea. It was so much fun and maybe the first thing I really did for ME after our accident. I started Levi's book there, got several pages done and visited with my friend who invited me. Well, it is coming up again and I am excited! It was so much fun last year. And they made $18000 to donate to Komen.
> 
> At 5AM, when I couldn't sleep I started thinking about going and what I needed to prepare, then my mind trailed to the stone and Levi. It wasn't long before my tired brain collided the two together and I got the idea for a MAW crop.
> 
> I plan to call it "Scrapping for Wishes" and hoping it will be an annual event. Of course, I have to wait until MAW emails me back, but I am super excited! The average wish trip costs $6000. If I can pay for one child's wish with the proceeds it would be awesome!
> 
> Sorry it was so long, but I didn't want you to be confused. I am often not very clear about things!





revrob said:


> AND - I just went and looked up the stone thing at Give Kids The World!  That is AWESOME!  Wouldn't it be GREAT if the Disboutiquers could get together and have one of these made with "Disboutiquers Big Give" on it?  WE SHOULD DO IT!
> http://www.gktw.org/howToHelp.asp?a=3&page=paveTheWay





aksunshine said:


> I am thinking of starting a group on FB, maybe eventually a blog, too. Anyone wanna tell me how to start a group on FB?



I am sorry for your loss and you give hope to so many showing that from your experience good things can come.  The stone idea is wonderful and we should do a disboutiquers give.  I can't wait to see it on FB but don't know how to make a group.


----------



## h518may

aksunshine said:


> Really? I was born at Deaconnes! Both of my children were born at St. Mary's, as was DH! We live in Stendal now, which is closer to Huntingburg.



I also lived in Evansville when I was younger.  My best friend lives there now and works for the newspaper.  She is editor of two of the small magazines the paper puts out.  I know one is about women's issues.


On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.


----------



## McDuck

h518may said:


> On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.



Aw, that is so darling!!!


Question  Does anyone know anything about Alphasew sewing cabinets?  I'm looking at possibly getting this one from allbrands.com:  http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp14473-1989.html with the acrylic insert to fit my Kenmore machine for flatbed sewing.  My parents gave me $500 for Christmas so basically DH and I would only have to pay for shipping.  Just didn't know if Alphasew was a good brand or not.  I've been having trouble finding reviews on sewing cabinets.

Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I have a bunch of stuff to comment on, but a quick BBB drive by question.  I had a ressie for CRT at 8a and BBB (a surprise) at 9:40 for DD's B-day.  I thought about it, and realized it would be more fun for her to switch it around; she'll be wearing the b-day dress I made her and not changing.

I was just able to secure a 9:25 CRT and 8 or 8:30 BBB; I took the 8:30, thinking it would give us time on main st for photos before hand, as opposed to being rushed through at 7:50 or so.  My question is, will we make it?  (I'm planning to be at the podium by 8:15).


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a bunch of stuff to comment on, but a quick BBB drive by question.  I had a ressie for CRT at 8a and BBB (a surprise) at 9:40 for DD's B-day.  I thought about it, and realized it would be more fun for her to switch it around; she'll be wearing the b-day dress I made her and not changing.
> 
> I was just able to secure a 9:25 CRT and 8 or 8:30 BBB; I took the 8:30, thinking it would give us time on main st for photos before hand, as opposed to being rushed through at 7:50 or so.  My question is, will we make it?  (I'm planning to be at the podium by 8:15).



That's a schedule I would not be comfortable with. It can take 20 to 25 minutes sometimes just to check in and be seated at BBB. And since you would be 8:30, you would not be in the first to be seated. How about taking the 8 AM, but not sweat if you're 5 or 10 minutes late taking your pictures out front anyway. THen if you have 15 or 20 minutes between BBB and CRT, you can go back out front for some "after" pics????

We generally do BBB at 8 and CRT for lunch so we can take our time and savor both without worrying about the clock.

I'm sure you'll have a great time regardless!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> That's a schedule I would not be comfortable with. It can take 20 to 25 minutes sometimes just to check in and be seated at BBB. And since you would be 8:30, you would not be in the first to be seated. How about taking the 8 AM, but not sweat if you're 5 or 10 minutes late taking your pictures out front anyway. THen if you have 15 or 20 minutes between BBB and CRT, you can go back out front for some "after" pics????
> 
> We generally do BBB at 8 and CRT for lunch so we can take our time and savor both without worrying about the clock.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a great time regardless!



Thank you so much!  That's one of the things I love about this thread- you can think even when I can't.  Your advice was really good, and I was able to call back and get the 8am.  Thank you soooooooooo much!  I feel a lot better about it- now I won't be stressing the whole time and will be able to enjoy it- and you're right,  even when we get out it will still be before park opening, so now we can get before and afters- bonus!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Thank you so much!  That's one of the things I love about this thread- you can think even when I can't.  Your advice was really good, and I was able to call back and get the 8am.  Thank you soooooooooo much!  I feel a lot better about it- now I won't be stressing the whole time and will be able to enjoy it- and you're right,  even when we get out it will still be before park opening, so now we can get before and afters- bonus!



Enjoy! I think you'll do much better with the revised schedule. My daughter will be 10 when we get back next year, but she says she still wants to do it. Everyone keeps telling us to do the Priate's League. But I know our BBB days are numbered so we'll keep doing it until SHE is done!


----------



## clhemsath

Thank you so much for your support and advice.  I don't think I could have finished without you. did the second petti without ironing and got done much faster.  I ran out of the pink thread, so the doll pettis are going to have to wait.  Here are the pictures:






In Action:






I had made the skirt that Bella is wearing over hers a few weeks ago and wanted to see the puff.

CASE question:

Does anyone remember the pirate outfit that had a white top, pink and black skirt and the pink petti underneath, I think it was in the last thread?  If so, who's it was?  And then, can I CASE it for out pirate night on the cruise??? 

Thanks again everyone! 

Oh, and Alicia, I joined the Scrapping for Wishes group FB.  I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## angel23321

Hey Nicole!

Here are the fabrics that I pulled out...one is pooh with presents so you may not want that one but I'll put it in the package also.  I don't think I pulled any duplicates.  I remembered most of them I think.  

Have fun!

Sandy


----------



## aksunshine

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry for your loss and you give hope to so many showing that from your experience good things can come.  The stone idea is wonderful and we should do a disboutiquers give.  I can't wait to see it on FB but don't know how to make a group.


Thank you so much. I hope this really gets off the ground. I really want to help others. 
Go here: http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid=240114243175&ref=mf then click on the "Becone a Fan" button at the top.


h518may said:


> I also lived in Evansville when I was younger.  My best friend lives there now and works for the newspaper.  She is editor of two of the small magazines the paper puts out.  I know one is about women's issues.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.


Very cute dress! That is so neat that you lived in Evansville! I hope your friend scraps! I was just talking to someone about how I could talk to the paper about doing a piece on S4W, a warm fuzzy, feel good story to get people to come out! I am really hoping for 200 people, more would be graet too!


clhemsath said:


> Thank you so much for your support and advice.  I don't think I could have finished without you. did the second petti without ironing and got done much faster.  I ran out of the pink thread, so the doll pettis are going to have to wait.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made the skirt that Bella is wearing over hers a few weeks ago and wanted to see the puff.
> 
> CASE question:
> 
> Does anyone remember the pirate outfit that had a white top, pink and black skirt and the pink petti underneath, I think it was in the last thread?  If so, who's it was?  And then, can I CASE it for out pirate night on the cruise???
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Oh, and Alicia, I joined the Scrapping for Wishes group FB.  I'll do what I can to help.




Thanks! I love the pettis! I am terrified to try one! Isabelle would only wear it once anyway.
I SO want to go on a cruise! Have fun!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> It wasn't all Disney, they had a little bit of everything.


Awesome!



h518may said:


>


Very pretty!


clhemsath said:


> CASE question:
> 
> Does anyone remember the pirate outfit that had a white top, pink and black skirt and the pink petti underneath, I think it was in the last thread?  If so, who's it was?  And then, can I CASE it for out pirate night on the cruise???


Your pettis came out great! Love them!
I think you are talking about the outfit *Ibesue* made. Maybe you could pm her. I can't remember if I have seen her posting lately.


----------



## PrincessKell

The Princess Peach has spoken! She has requested a Pleated Dallas Cowboys skirt for her birthday with a white shirt and an appliqued star on the front with # 9 in the middle of it for her boyfriend Tony Romo.  Im going to have to bite the bullet and make it for my sweet Princess, even though it is a Cowboys outfit. hahahaha  Now, I will leave you for the next few hours (until half time) to watch my Pack play! GO PACK GO!!


----------



## McDuck

Question Does anyone know anything about Alphasew sewing cabinets? I'm looking at possibly getting this one from allbrands.com: http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp14473-1989.html with the acrylic insert to fit my Kenmore machine for flatbed sewing. My parents gave me $500 for Christmas so basically DH and I would only have to pay for shipping. Just didn't know if Alphasew was a good brand or not. I've been having trouble finding reviews on sewing cabinets.

Thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

McDuck said:


> Question Does anyone know anything about Alphasew sewing cabinets? I'm looking at possibly getting this one from allbrands.com: http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp14473-1989.html with the acrylic insert to fit my Kenmore machine for flatbed sewing. My parents gave me $500 for Christmas so basically DH and I would only have to pay for shipping. Just didn't know if Alphasew was a good brand or not. I've been having trouble finding reviews on sewing cabinets.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I haven't heard of them. I know a few people with Koala cabinets.
They are very expensive though.


----------



## charlinn

PrincessKell said:


> The Princess Peach has spoken! She has requested a Pleated Dallas Cowboys skirt for her birthday with a white shirt and an appliqued star on the front with # 9 in the middle of it for her boyfriend Tony Romo.  Im going to have to bite the bullet and make it for my sweet Princess, even though it is a Cowboys outfit. hahahaha  Now, I will leave you for the next few hours (until half time) to watch my Pack play! GO PACK GO!!


OMG...how cute!  Now I am going to have to tell my hubby about this amazing idea!  He's a huge Cowboys fan and would love to see our daughter in a little cute outfit!  You're house sounds like ours...my son is a Packers fan!  & me- I love my Colts!


----------



## birdie757

*Toadstool* said:


> I think the colors look great together. I have to ask though. Is that white with white dots the non skid stuff you put on the bottom of pjs?? It looks just like it!


It is actually white on white polka dot calico from Joann's.  But I do see what you are saying...lol.  


aksunshine said:


> Huntingburg is just South of Jasper. I am 15 min from Holiday World (SE) and 40 min from East Evansville (SW). That is so neat! Maybe we can meet someday!


I definately know where Holiday World is!  We usually try to go each year when we visit in July.  Maybe we can meet someday...how cool.


Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".


That is just too cute.  I love that the duck was in the wedding.


h518may said:


> I also lived in Evansville when I was younger.  My best friend lives there now and works for the newspaper.  She is editor of two of the small magazines the paper puts out.  I know one is about women's issues.


How cool.  What a small world!


----------



## PrincessKell

NiniMorris said:


> I guess I'm doing ok.  Got my sewing room 90% put together yesterday, so I at least have something new to look forward to.
> 
> We are We are taking things with DS8 one day at a time.  I think I just needed to take a step back and look at things differently.  Once I did that, I see some things I can do to improve his situation.
> 
> While I am not completely giving up on the book learning, I am incorporating day to day life in our school work.  I admit I have been babying him for the past 5 years, and I never realized there were lots of things he could do, but just doesn't know HOW to do.  So, he can now carry a bowl of cereal to the table without spilling...he has learned to use both hands!  Small victory, I know.  But every victory adds up!
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> By the way, I did manage to find a Bible cover pattern online.  The one in the bookmarks has a broken link, but I did find one.  Off to print the pattern and see if I can get it to work....
> 
> Nini



Nini you and your family are in my thoughts.  Small victories are HUGE victories for a special needs child. Anything that gets mastered in our house whether its big or small is rewarded with something it may be a treat or just wonderful amounts of praise. Right now we are working on using our words when we are upset and angry...instead of ripping heads off of our barbies.... But this is a major thing too, its super hard for Peach to use her words when she gets angry or frustrated to express her feelings.  So walking to the table and not spilling is a huge thing if its something that was not done before! That is totally awesome for him! 



h518may said:


> I also lived in Evansville when I was younger.  My best friend lives there now and works for the newspaper.  She is editor of two of the small magazines the paper puts out.  I know one is about women's issues.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.



super cute! 



angel23321 said:


> Hey Nicole!
> 
> Here are the fabrics that I pulled out...one is pooh with presents so you may not want that one but I'll put it in the package also.  I don't think I pulled any duplicates.  I remembered most of them I think.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Sandy




Hey I love that Princess fabric with the purple fabric where did you find that gem?!


charlinn said:


> OMG...how cute!  Now I am going to have to tell my hubby about this amazing idea!  He's a huge Cowboys fan and would love to see our daughter in a little cute outfit!  You're house sounds like ours...my son is a Packers fan!  & me- I love my Colts!



Oh then your son and I are waiting for the Packers to show up to the game. At least the second quarter wasn't as bad as the first. But its very difficult to watch this game. ugh....

I fully think you should make an out! But for sure make her both teams. hehe I did this when Georgia was young enough she didn't have a choice. I loaded her up in Packers gear. Now, I don't have a choice! She took after her dad. They say you are born Cowboys fans if you don't live in TX....well that is for sure she was totally born a Cowboys fan. 3rd generation.   I plan on using this pattern
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Peek-a-Boo-Pleats-Skirt-Sizes-2t-8.htm
for the skirt. I have made it before and its pretty easy and quick to make.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, its been a long time since I've logged on so my apologies!
> I've spent the last two days just tying to catch up.  All the new outfits are gorgeous btw!
> 
> Now I may be talking about last years news now, but I was wondering how you ladies got on with finding the illusive black japanese theme park fabric (hope you know which one I mean - the one with the castle and carriages and fireworks, looked sort of like MK)
> 
> Anyhow, just in case any of you were still looking for it, I managed to order 2 yards of it this morning from Etsy.  It wasn't cheap, but hey, I've been searching for it for 8 months so I grabbed it whilst I could.
> 
> It was listed as amusement park at night - japanese fabric.  The listing only showed 1/2 yard available, but I contacted the seller and they said that they had plenty of fabric.
> 
> HTH?


Oooh, I'm so jealous!  Glad you were able to get it though- can't wait to see what you make with it!



NiniMorris said:


> I guess I'm doing ok.  Got my sewing room 90% put together yesterday, so I at least have something new to look forward to.
> 
> We are We are taking things with DS8 one day at a time.  I think I just needed to take a step back and look at things differently.  Once I did that, I see some things I can do to improve his situation.
> 
> While I am not completely giving up on the book learning, I am incorporating day to day life in our school work.  I admit I have been babying him for the past 5 years, and I never realized there were lots of things he could do, but just doesn't know HOW to do.  So, he can now carry a bowl of cereal to the table without spilling...he has learned to use both hands!  Small victory, I know.  But every victory adds up!
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> By the way, I did manage to find a Bible cover pattern online.  The one in the bookmarks has a broken link, but I did find one.  Off to print the pattern and see if I can get it to work....
> 
> Nini



One of the blessings of a SN child is that you never miss an accomplishment, never take it for granted; that you celebrate every achievement.  What a blessing that you are able to share this time with him, and celebrate every new victory with him- and yes, I think carrying a bowl of cereal without spilling IS an achievement- Congrats, Mom!  BTW, I expect to see pics of the sewing room LOL.


h518may said:


> On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.


Cute!  I love this- it's adorable!


clhemsath said:


> Thank you so much for your support and advice.  I don't think I could have finished without you. did the second petti without ironing and got done much faster.  I ran out of the pink thread, so the doll pettis are going to have to wait.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made the skirt that Bella is wearing over hers a few weeks ago and wanted to see the puff.


WOW!!!  Just, WOW! I am so impressed!


angel23321 said:


> Hey Nicole!
> 
> Here are the fabrics that I pulled out...one is pooh with presents so you may not want that one but I'll put it in the package also.  I don't think I pulled any duplicates.  I remembered most of them I think.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Sandy



How incredibly awesome Thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## clhemsath

PrincessKell said:


> Hey I love that Princess fabric with the purple fabric where did you find that gem?!
> 
> I plan on using this pattern
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Peek-a-Boo-Pleats-Skirt-Sizes-2t-8.htm
> for the skirt. I have made it before and its pretty easy and quick to make.



Hi Kell~
I think I have some of that purple fabric too.  It would have been a Hobby Lobby or Wally World purchase.  

That skirt pattern is so cute!  I have put it on my wishlist.


----------



## i12go2wdw

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Wow - I hope our walmart gets those fabric packs too!! I have been looking for that multicolor block Mickey for a while - and Handy Manny - we'd love him!!!
> 
> Does anyone still have the pattern for the boxy bag (that little squarish  travel bag)? It looks like now its a pattern that you have to purchase. Or does anyone have another free pattern for one that they'd recommend? My mom and SF are going to Israel for a tour of the Holy Lands (my SF is leading the tour, and he has gone many times, but its my mom's first visit) and I just wanted to make them something they could take on their trip!
> 
> Almost time for our disney volunteer service - we have to be there at 4 to get ready to serve dinner. Im nervous and excited at the same time!!



Hi,
I went looking for that boxy pattern too and was kinda mad when I saw that she was selling it now. I did find this one though http://dragoknit.blogspot.com/2007/02/box-bag-tutorial.html and it looks the same as the other one, I made 6 of them this summer so I pretty much remember how they were made I am going to print the instructions out this time inscase they dissapear again. Hope that helps
Chrisitne


----------



## PrincessKell

GRRRRRRRRRR Im not a happy girl right now. Totally should have called back that TD due to a face mask on my future husband Aaron Rodgers! There as no flag...totally should have been a flag. 

Ok, vent over. Back to sewing ladies. haha


----------



## PrincessKell

clhemsath said:


> Hi Kell~
> I think I have some of that purple fabric too.  It would have been a Hobby Lobby or Wally World purchase.
> 
> That skirt pattern is so cute!  I have put it on my wishlist.



I will have to go scan Wally World for it. We only have one that has fabric dept anymore around here and its about 35 minutes away. And we don't have Hobby Lobby here. Which I am totally bummed about I always am in awwh of you all that have it and get such great fabric from it.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all! The pettis are beautiful. You are all making me want to attempt that one. i don't know if I could pull it off as nicely as you all though! Great job! 

All those lisazoe creations are just wonderful. I love the family pics. They all came out so great!

About my girls pirate tops, I know someone asked but I didn't mark the post....anyway, I just used one of those tiny hook and loop fastners on the back at the top. You could add ties also if you wanted too. Here is another back shot:





I didn't share this one yet. Here was Julia's Pooh Christmas outfit I made. She looked like a little elf:





and my latest little creation that I put together quickly. Sorry the pics are not that great, she didn't want to stay still to take them today. This is "Julia's flower dress" She said she is a flower in this pic:


----------



## livndisney

http://www.sphere.com/nation/articl...s-high-levels-of-toxic-metal-cadmium/19311067

Also jewelry bought at Claires and Dollar Stores.


----------



## angel23321

PrincessKell said:


> Hey I love that Princess fabric with the purple fabric where did you find that gem?!
> 
> 
> .



I think I got that one on  a while ago...I still haven't made anything with it and there is quite the yardage.  LOL.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I have my new Feliz pattern (thank you Lisa!)  I am soooo looking forward t making this dress.

So, I am going through it to see how hard I think it will be, when I read the part about the butt ruffles...and I quote "Embellish the exposed back underdress piece (3a) with ruffles, if desired"....IF DESIRED!!!???!!!  Come on...I knew everyone said the instructions were a bit lacking....


So, where is a good (or even not so good) tutorial on this thing?  I remember someone somewhere has a blog tutorial...I think...


...and as for my previous post...the reason it is so remarkable that my DS8 made it to the table without spilling his cereal is that he was paralyzed on his left side as a result of the accident.  He still doesn't have full use of that side.   He not only has a mental disability he also has a physical disability.  Both are related, but both cause vastly different problems (as I am sure all of you with SN kids know...just is so amazing to me that he did it!)

Nini


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I hate when things like that happen!!! I bet they will go back down. Airfares are a weird thing that way! Have you checked any other airlines?
> 
> This probably wouldn't be a good time to tell you that I got 5 RT tickets for us for $270 (total) would it?
> No? Didn't think so, so I won't...



Holy Mary!  Five tickets for that price!  Wow!  That is some good airfare shopping!  I have checked other airlines but I'm not in a hurry now to buy them!  I figure they will go on sale again, just mad at myself since they were great times and a good price.  We are ending up paying for more than we imagined on this trip and I would've rather spent that money somewhere else.   Hopefully they will come back down again!



jham said:


> That petti is gorgeous!!!  I'm sure Piper will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE that!  I had the same problem with tickets when we went to Disneyland last October.  Someone told me airlines sometimes drop their rates late on Wednesday nights so one Wed. night around 10pm I thought I'd just check.  I'd already checked earlier in the day, but I checked again and they went from $264 to $179 in a matter of hours!  So I'd try checking at different times of day too.  I had to check a lot but it was worth it!  Stoopid airlines!



Thanks for that tip!  I will definitely be checking on Wednesday nights from now on!  Is it 10 pm eastern, central or pacific times???  I know you are in Utah so an hour behind me.  



teresajoy said:


> I have been considering purchasing one of those dolphin mailboxes. Could you ask your neighbor where they got it?  All we see around here are giant fish and duck mailboxes. Oh, and there are a few fishing lures. Nothing cool like a giant dolphin!
> 
> 
> 
> On Chrismtas, Allegiant had fares for $12 each way!!! I was talking to my Mom on the phone and she casually mentioned it in passing...!!!



I totally know you're joking about purchasing the mailbox, but are you serious about the fish and duck ones?  Do people really have those?  I am incredibly thankful right now for our HOA!!!!! 

I swear at $12 each way, I'd just book a trip for no reason!


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have my new Feliz pattern (thank you Lisa!)  I am soooo looking forward t making this dress.
> 
> So, I am going through it to see how hard I think it will be, when I read the part about the butt ruffles...and I quote "Embellish the exposed back underdress piece (3a) with ruffles, if desired"....IF DESIRED!!!???!!!  Come on...I knew everyone said the instructions were a bit lacking....
> 
> 
> So, where is a good (or even not so good) tutorial on this thing?  I remember someone somewhere has a blog tutorial...I think...
> 
> 
> ...and as for my previous post...the reason it is so remarkable that my DS8 made it to the table without spilling his cereal is that he was paralyzed on his left side as a result of the accident.  He still doesn't have full use of that side.   He not only has a mental disability he also has a physical disability.  Both are related, but both cause vastly different problems (as I am sure all of you with SN kids know...just is so amazing to me that he did it!)
> 
> Nini



Here are tutorials.
http://www.blogcatalog.com/blogs/trillium/posts/tag/feliz/
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/farbenmix/images/6/60/Feliz.pdf

I used the trillium.  The pattern is not hard, just work your way through it step by step.  The first time was the hardest, the second was much easier.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> That is just the most precious thing ever!!  Great pic, too.





PrincessKell said:


> hehe too cute. Love the little Duck.





McDuck said:


> That is just darling!!!  What a unique moment and memory to be incorporated into the wedding!





aksunshine said:


> Anita, that duck IS super cute!!! Love the pic in the bottom. k:





angel23321 said:


> So cute!!!





SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is 9 now, and shows no sign of giving up Betty yet. Something tells me Betty is going to be in wedding.
> 
> My youngest sister is a second life baby, she loved the Bernstein Bears and one year wanted everything sister bear had. She got a Teddy, that resembled the Bernsteins. When our sister Angi got married, I think Renee was about 8 or 9. So Teddy wore a tux to the wedding, with her as the flower girl.
> 
> When my sister Tricia was little, when she got nervous over something, she'd get sick. We couldn't go anywhere unless we had a bucket with us.  We always said when she got married, she'd need a bucket. For her rehearsal dinner, we had a bucket decorated with flowers, of course. She didn't need it, be she kept saying how sick she felt. haha.....





teresajoy said:


> Oh, that just brought tears to my eyes! How sweet and cute!





birdie757 said:


> That is just too cute.  I love that the duck was in the wedding.



Thanks everyone.  It really touched her too that I remembered and went through the trouble to make the outfit for the wedding.  She and I shared a few tears when she saw it.  Our whole family knew about Ducky (it was like part of the family because it went everywhere with us) so when the flower girl walked down the aisle, there were lots of whispers and smiles (those that understood how important and special that was) but I think his family thought we were crazy to have the flower girl carry a ratty little duck instead of a basket.  It didn't matter, it was very special to my daughter and she loved it.  

I definitely think Betty should be in the wedding too.  

And tooooo funny about the bucket...that is hilarious!

Aksunshine - I joined your group!!


----------



## clhemsath

*Toadstool* said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> Your pettis came out great! Love them!
> I think you are talking about the outfit *Ibesue* made. Maybe you could pm her. I can't remember if I have seen her posting lately.



Great memory!  I found her and sent the PM.  Thank you so much


----------



## ireland_nicole

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! The pettis are beautiful. You are all making me want to attempt that one. i don't know if I could pull it off as nicely as you all though! Great job!
> 
> All those lisazoe creations are just wonderful. I love the family pics. They all came out so great!
> 
> About my girls pirate tops, I know someone asked but I didn't mark the post....anyway, I just used one of those tiny hook and loop fastners on the back at the top. You could add ties also if you wanted too. Here is another back shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't share this one yet. Here was Julia's Pooh Christmas outfit I made. She looked like a little elf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my latest little creation that I put together quickly. Sorry the pics are not that great, she didn't want to stay still to take them today. This is "Julia's flower dress" She said she is a flower in this pic:



THanks for posting the back of the girls outfits; I love the pooh christmas dress and the flower dress too- adorable!


NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have my new Feliz pattern (thank you Lisa!)  I am soooo looking forward t making this dress.
> 
> So, I am going through it to see how hard I think it will be, when I read the part about the butt ruffles...and I quote "Embellish the exposed back underdress piece (3a) with ruffles, if desired"....IF DESIRED!!!???!!!  Come on...I knew everyone said the instructions were a bit lacking....
> 
> 
> So, where is a good (or even not so good) tutorial on this thing?  I remember someone somewhere has a blog tutorial...I think...
> 
> 
> ...and as for my previous post...the reason it is so remarkable that my DS8 made it to the table without spilling his cereal is that he was paralyzed on his left side as a result of the accident.  He still doesn't have full use of that side.   He not only has a mental disability he also has a physical disability.  Both are related, but both cause vastly different problems (as I am sure all of you with SN kids know...just is so amazing to me that he did it!)
> 
> Nini



No one knows your son's potential; you keep on working with him, and reveling in his accomplishments- and thanks for making it possible for us to share them.  And w/ hemiplegia, what he is doing really is a HUGE accomplishment!

I love, love, love Trillium's tutorial that was posted.  I promise, if you use it you won't be sorry- I've never used the pattern for directions, just her Tute- it's fantastic!


----------



## charlinn

PrincessKell said:


> Oh then your son and I are waiting for the Packers to show up to the game. At least the second quarter wasn't as bad as the first. But its very difficult to watch this game. ugh....
> 
> I fully think you should make an out! But for sure make her both teams. hehe I did this when Georgia was young enough she didn't have a choice. I loaded her up in Packers gear. Now, I don't have a choice! She took after her dad. They say you are born Cowboys fans if you don't live in TX....well that is for sure she was totally born a Cowboys fan. 3rd generation.   I plan on using this pattern
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Peek-a-Boo-Pleats-Skirt-Sizes-2t-8.htm
> for the skirt. I have made it before and its pretty easy and quick to make.



Yeah...that game was brutal!  He had his cheesehead on and all!  I love that pattern...I might just have to do a "GREENBAY", "COLTS" and "COWBOYS" set!  Can't leave anyone out...ya know!  3 separate ones, not one combined...although that might be cute, too!  LOL


----------



## charlinn

Haganfam5 said:


> I didn't share this one yet. Here was Julia's Pooh Christmas outfit I made. She looked like a little elf:



OMG...Great job...this is so adorable.  I just love the way it came out!


----------



## charlinn

Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



What an adorable story!  Too precious!


----------



## charlinn

iluvwdw4ever said:


> More pictures from our trip...
> 
> Lisa made all of these..



Love these...your little ones are too cute!


----------



## minnie2

i12go2wdw said:


> Hi,
> I went looking for that boxy pattern too and was kinda mad when I saw that she was selling it now. I did find this one though http://dragoknit.blogspot.com/2007/02/box-bag-tutorial.html and it looks the same as the other one, I made 6 of them this summer so I pretty much remember how they were made I am going to print the instructions out this time inscase they dissapear again. Hope that helps
> Chrisitne



 I am giving a hint here and I may get in trouble for doing it but I happen to have it on good authority that a certain seamstress is going to be coming out with a FABULOUS 'box'/ bag' patterns over the next few weeks..... So if you can hold off trust me you will be in LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



OMG, this is soooo my little brother.  He had a ducky that was made by the grandmother of a close family friend before he was even born.  She died before he was born, mom put it in his crib.  He got attached to it and carried it everywhere.  It had no wings within a few years, and always looked ratty no matter what we did.  Friends and family always bought him stuffed ducks, for every occasion.  So he had a ton of them, but loved Ducky.

He got married 7 years ago, and we thought he needed another duck of course, so Mom bought a little one, and Dad stuffed it in Jeff's breast pocket of his suit just before the ceremony.  I will have to did up a pic of that, it is really cute to see a grown man on his wedding day with a duck in his pocket.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini,
> It is so hard to be a parent of SN child.  There are so many other issues that go along with it.  I also baby our DS because of the guilt.  But I do snap out of it and realize that if I love him, I will make sure I try to give him the skilz he needs.
> 
> It is a very hard road my dear friend.  We celebrate the smallest things because to us they are huge!  Keep celebrating all the victories.




Nini, I think you are doing a great job by helping him help himself.  This conversation is reminding me of my situation a few years back.  I don't have a SN child, but my DH lost his arm and shoulder 10 years ago in a mining accident.  I babied him for exactly 30 days, after that, I had to go back to work and we had a 2 year old.  I told Bill that I wasn't paying for a babysitter since he was home all day, so he would have to learn.  I never expected him to do anything that I couldn't do one handed, so I would learn how first, and then show him it was possible.  His mom and sisters got a bit upset with me, as he is the baby in the family, and they wanted to do everything for him (zip his jacket, help him on with his shoes, etc)  I would not, as I knew he had to learn to be independent again in order to feel whole.

Anyway, whew, that is long.  Now, he has been re-educated, has a great job, and thanks me for being a little tough with him. (oh, and one of his sisters still does not talk to me )




h518may said:


> I also lived in Evansville when I was younger.  My best friend lives there now and works for the newspaper.  She is editor of two of the small magazines the paper puts out.  I know one is about women's issues.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, I made my first simple sweet.  I made a portrait peasant top to go under the dress.  I haven't hemmed because I was still trying to decide on weather to put a ruffle or not.  I think not for this one.



That is really cute.




clhemsath said:


> Thank you so much for your support and advice.  I don't think I could have finished without you. did the second petti without ironing and got done much faster.  I ran out of the pink thread, so the doll pettis are going to have to wait.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made the skirt that Bella is wearing over hers a few weeks ago and wanted to see the puff.
> 
> CASE question:
> 
> Does anyone remember the pirate outfit that had a white top, pink and black skirt and the pink petti underneath, I think it was in the last thread?  If so, who's it was?  And then, can I CASE it for out pirate night on the cruise???
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Oh, and Alicia, I joined the Scrapping for Wishes group FB.  I'll do what I can to help.



Awesome pettis.  



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! The pettis are beautiful. You are all making me want to attempt that one. i don't know if I could pull it off as nicely as you all though! Great job!
> 
> All those lisazoe creations are just wonderful. I love the family pics. They all came out so great!
> 
> About my girls pirate tops, I know someone asked but I didn't mark the post....anyway, I just used one of those tiny hook and loop fastners on the back at the top. You could add ties also if you wanted too. Here is another back shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't share this one yet. Here was Julia's Pooh Christmas outfit I made. She looked like a little elf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my latest little creation that I put together quickly. Sorry the pics are not that great, she didn't want to stay still to take them today. This is "Julia's flower dress" She said she is a flower in this pic:



Love the Christmas outfit, and very cute flower dress too.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK... I promised to show pictures, but you have to understand...it is still a work in progress.  From these pictures, it really looks spacious, but you have to remember the Quilt Machine needs to come out from where it is against the wall to the middle of the room to use it.

I still have some storage issues to work out, and the decorating Really needs to be worked on!  LOL!  And...there is a large treadmill in the corner that is really taking up valuable space.  I also have a full size kitchen (just out of camera range) with a table that seats 6.  The bedroom is now a playroom for the kids with toys, books, tv, video games, and a bathroom just off from that.

Now, if photobucket will just cooperate, I'll get a few pictures uploaded here.  





















Now to see if I was smart enough to get the pictures right on my first try!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

Oh my goodness - that Julia looks just darling in that outfit!!! I am surprised she doesnt have any heels on, but I LOVE the outfit and the fabric too!! I hadnt seen that fabric before!!

Thanks for the boxy bag tute! Hmmm I wonder how long till our seamstress comes out with hers - is it the seamstress that is famous for very clear directions?????

for those who have made petti's - you can use rolls of the stuff??? where can you get them from????

I have a baby rag quilt and taggy blanket in the dryer. I was toying with the idea of making a matching Aline or maybe itty bitty out of the same material and making some of the seams raggy - I want her to be warm and cozy!!! This is for my friend's new baby Italia Grace - she has 3 brothers (all under 5) and she was a SURPRISE girlie!! They are beyond thrilled!!! I bet she is going to give them a run for their money!!! lol!!


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> for those who have made petti's - you can use rolls of the stuff??? where can you get them from????



Yes!!  And it helps sooooo much!!  I only bought the 2" rolls but there are rolls in bigger widths.  The site I get mine from is afc-express.com.  I like their stuff (although I have nothing to compare it to).  It's a little bit more $ to buy the rolls, but totally saves time!!


----------



## tricia

I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.


----------



## Haganfam5

livndisney said:


> http://www.sphere.com/nation/articl...s-high-levels-of-toxic-metal-cadmium/19311067
> 
> Also jewelry bought at Claires and Dollar Stores.



Thanks for the info!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have my new Feliz pattern (thank you Lisa!)  I am soooo looking forward t making this dress.
> 
> So, I am going through it to see how hard I think it will be, when I read the part about the butt ruffles...and I quote "Embellish the exposed back underdress piece (3a) with ruffles, if desired"....IF DESIRED!!!???!!!  Come on...I knew everyone said the instructions were a bit lacking....
> 
> 
> So, where is a good (or even not so good) tutorial on this thing?  I remember someone somewhere has a blog tutorial...I think...
> 
> Nini



I have had the pattern for over a year and I haven't made one yet!  Please let us know how it goes. 



ireland_nicole said:


> THanks for posting the back of the girls outfits; I love the pooh christmas dress and the flower dress too- adorable!



No problem. THANK YOU SO MUCH!



charlinn said:


> OMG...Great job...this is so adorable.  I just love the way it came out!



THANK YOU!



tricia said:


> OMG, this is soooo my little brother.  He had a ducky that was made by the grandmother of a close family friend before he was even born.  She died before he was born, mom put it in his crib.  He got attached to it and carried it everywhere.  It had no wings within a few years, and always looked ratty no matter what we did.  Friends and family always bought him stuffed ducks, for every occasion.  So he had a ton of them, but loved Ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Christmas outfit, and very cute flower dress too.



Love the ducky stories and Thank you for the compliments.



billwendy said:


> Oh my goodness - that Julia looks just darling in that outfit!!! I am surprised she doesnt have any heels on, but I LOVE the outfit and the fabric too!! I hadnt seen that fabric before!!
> 
> for those who have made petti's - you can use rolls of the stuff??? where can you get them from????
> 
> I have a baby rag quilt and taggy blanket in the dryer. I was toying with the idea of making a matching Aline or maybe itty bitty out of the same material and making some of the seams raggy - I want her to be warm and cozy!!! This is for my friend's new baby Italia Grace - she has 3 brothers (all under 5) and she was a SURPRISE girlie!! They are beyond thrilled!!! I bet she is going to give them a run for their money!!! lol!!



Thank you Wendy! She did wear black heals with it to school!  I think I bought I bought the fabric at Joann's. 

I have also bought rolls of tulle from AC Moore and Joann's near me. Walmart also has them in the wedding section. 



tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.



Beautiful!


----------



## PrincessKell

charlinn said:


> Yeah...that game was brutal!  He had his cheesehead on and all!  I love that pattern...I might just have to do a "GREENBAY", "COLTS" and "COWBOYS" set!  Can't leave anyone out...ya know!  3 separate ones, not one combined...although that might be cute, too!  LOL



haha I figured not all at once, but It would be cute to have one with all teams a little charmed skirt or something. 

Ugh... Im in mourning over that game. 

I see you are in Cali, southern or northern? 



tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.



oh that is just well...Precious! hehe so darling. I love little little ones in dresses like that.


----------



## AlternateEgo

I have a question... Are we allowed to sell dresses made from the patterns bought on YCMT? I'm thinking the simply sweet, peasant dress (carlac's can't remember exact name), stripwork jumper, and easy fits. 

I'm just trying to figure out a way to supplement my income a bit.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

AlternateEgo said:


> I have a question... Are we allowed to sell dresses made from the patterns bought on YCMT? I'm thinking the simply sweet, peasant dress (carlac's can't remember exact name), stripwork jumper, and easy fits.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out a way to supplement my income a bit.
> 
> Thanks!


 The only ebook author that has anything in her book, that I have noticed, is Olabelhe. And she just wants you to put in the listing that the item was made using her pattern.


----------



## AlternateEgo

Tinka_Belle said:


> The only ebook author that has anything in her book, that I have noticed, is Olabelhe. And she just wants you to put in the listing that the item was made using her pattern.



Thanks! Now I need to figure out if I would succeed...


----------



## Mirb1214

NaeNae said:


> I've found these 6 scraps so far.



I am SO J-E-A-L-O-U-S. . . you have Mickey Swirl!!!


----------



## birdie757

froggy33 said:


> Yes!!  And it helps sooooo much!!  I only bought the 2" rolls but there are rolls in bigger widths.  The site I get mine from is afc-express.com.  I like their stuff (although I have nothing to compare it to).  It's a little bit more $ to buy the rolls, but totally saves time!!


I second the AFC-Express recomendation.  That is where my friend and I got our nylon chiffon.  Good quality and quick shipping.  I did not get the rolls but I didn't really find it difficult to cut out from the regular.


tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.


Great job.  I need to try that pattern someday.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Totally off topic, but....

Do any of you have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)?  If so, how do you cope with it?  Are there things you do that help?  Mine is really bad lately, so I would appreciate any help that you can give me!
Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.



Love it!!


----------



## sahm1000

NiniMorris said:


> ...and as for my previous post...the reason it is so remarkable that my DS8 made it to the table without spilling his cereal is that he was paralyzed on his left side as a result of the accident.  He still doesn't have full use of that side.   He not only has a mental disability he also has a physical disability.  Both are related, but both cause vastly different problems (as I am sure all of you with SN kids know...just is so amazing to me that he did it!)
> 
> Nini



My husband can hardly do that and he has no disabilities.  It's actually his whole family.  I've never met a clumsier group!  His sister was taking dishes out of the dishwasher one day and broke every bowl they had (dropped the whole stack) and she was about 20 at that time.  They fall and break legs, feet, arms (I swear - his mother and sister fell within a week of each other at the same spot and one broke her arm and the other her leg), break dishes and anything fragile!  I actually don't let them touch my dishes for fear that they will break them.  



NiniMorris said:


> OK... I promised to show pictures, but you have to understand...it is still a work in progress.  From these pictures, it really looks spacious, but you have to remember the Quilt Machine needs to come out from where it is against the wall to the middle of the room to use it.
> 
> I still have some storage issues to work out, and the decorating Really needs to be worked on!  LOL!  And...there is a large treadmill in the corner that is really taking up valuable space.  I also have a full size kitchen (just out of camera range) with a table that seats 6.  The bedroom is now a playroom for the kids with toys, books, tv, video games, and a bathroom just off from that.
> 
> Now, if photobucket will just cooperate, I'll get a few pictures uploaded here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if I was smart enough to get the pictures right on my first try!
> 
> Nini



Wow!  That is impressive!  Since I don't know anything about quilting, would you explain what your machine does?  I have no idea what a machine that big would do!


----------



## NiniMorris

sahm1000 said:


> Wow!  That is impressive!  Since I don't know anything about quilting, would you explain what your machine does?  I have no idea what a machine that big would do!



Easy...you pin the quilt, batting and backing to the leaders (fabric attached to the poles) and roll it up.  then the machine (an industrial type sewing machine) runs on a track that allows it to move 180 degrees.  This lets you quilt it without having to manhandle the quilt through a DSM (domestic sewing machine)  Mine is only 12 feet long, but I can do a King size quilt.  If it were a bit longer I wouldn't have so  much trouble getting it to fit...and a long arm instead of a mid arm would be nice...and a computerized machine that keeps the stitches per inch regulated would be nice...but I don't have an extra 30,000 laying around...so I make do with what I've got.

One of these days I will get enough talent and experience to do really beautiful work.  But for now I make lots and lots of utility quilts...the kind that are meant to be used every day as opposed to being in shows!


...one of these days people on here are going to learn that I can't give simple answers!  LOL



Nini


----------



## Haganfam5

Hello! Someone had asked someone else (sorry about not being too specific ) about this beautiful sparkly purple princess fabric, well I knew I had some too but I couldn't remember where I had bought it. Well, I was looking at one of my favorite online fabric shops and I found it. Here is the link: http://www.fabricsgalore.com/view_item.php?item_id=7553 
Enjoy!


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Hello! Someone had asked someone else (sorry about not being too specific ) about this beautiful sparkly purple princess fabric, well I knew I had some too but I couldn't remember where I had bought it. Well, I was looking at one of my favorite online fabric shops and I found it. Here is the link: http://www.fabricsgalore.com/view_item.php?item_id=7553
> Enjoy!



First off, I LOVE your avatar photo! Did you make the Mary Poppins costume yourself? I'd love to see it posted here larger!

Second, that fabric has been a Wal-Mart staple since I started sewing for others in 2003. If you don't have a WM with fabrics near you, I think it's pretty readily available on Ebay still!


----------



## birdie757

Ack!  

I don't have one completed outfit and I got my email for online check in this afternoon.  Why do I always wait until the last minute?  And instead of sewing today I have been online looking at websites that have Epcot attractions that were never built and stuff like that.  I suck.


----------



## aksunshine

Great news! I booked a venue for Scrapping for Wishes today! I had to share! I am so excited!!!!

Evansville National Guard Armory
July 31, 2010
8AM-8PM

Now I am spinning circles on the next step!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Totally off topic, but....
> 
> Do any of you have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)?  If so, how do you cope with it?  Are there things you do that help?  Mine is really bad lately, so I would appreciate any help that you can give me!
> Thanks!



A new job helped me!  But that is the truth. IBS can be stress related. Have you been to the Dr.? They have meds for it. And watch your diet. Certain foods, usually greasy foods will set it off.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I booked a venue for Scrapping for Wishes today! I had to share! I am so excited!!!!
> 
> Evansville National Guard Armory
> July 31, 2010
> 8AM-8PM
> 
> Now I am spinning circles on the next step!




Congratulations!  That is so exciting


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> A new job helped me!  But that is the truth. IBS can be stress related. Have you been to the Dr.? They have meds for it. And watch your diet. Certain foods, usually greasy foods will set it off.



I went to the doctor when I was in college because I got VERY sick and they ran all kinds of tests and ruled out some things so I was labeled with IBS.  I've had some bad flare ups in the past when I have had to go back in to the docs too, but I don't want to go there right now and pick up some kind of flu bug or something.  I will be changing some eating habits for now and see if that makes a difference.  Ugh!  So annoying!!!


----------



## minnie2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Totally off topic, but....
> 
> Do any of you have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)?  If so, how do you cope with it?  Are there things you do that help?  Mine is really bad lately, so I would appreciate any help that you can give me!
> Thanks!



Sadly I know more about this then I would want to!  My DH had his colon removed back in 2000 at age 29 because he had Ulcerative colitis.  Then DD (10) has Celiac's disease.  From what I read a lot of times IBS is really celiac disease which goes undx'd for an average of 10 yrs.  Unfortunately not all drs are educated in Celiac's so they don't test for it or don't know the tests for it.  Not saying you have it but if you haven't been tested I HIGHLY recommend getting tested it is a simple blood test and IF you ahve it all you ahve to do is change your diet.  Keep in mind some times the test come bag negative to it but a person can have a positive response to the diet and heck if it makes you feel better it is so worth it!  In fact I really truly believe that this diet saved my dd's life!

Sorry to preach!  I just want to get the word out there about Celiac's and UC It has affected my life profoundly.


----------



## Haganfam5

mom2rtk said:


> First off, I LOVE your avatar photo! Did you make the Mary Poppins costume yourself? I'd love to see it posted here larger!
> 
> Second, that fabric has been a Wal-Mart staple since I started sewing for others in 2003. If you don't have a WM with fabrics near you, I think it's pretty readily available on Ebay still!



Maybe, I bought the fabric at Walmart then...I can't remember....

Yes, I made the Mary Poppins dress. Thank you! I made it before I even found this thread a couple of years ago. Then I found the Dis-boutiquers and said to myself "Oh, my goodness, there are others like me?" Needless to say, it was a very happy day for me. 


I have posted so many pictures of it before some of the ladies might be tired of seeing it,  but since you asked (and I can see you have a Mary Poppins fan too) I would be happy to post some. There is a great story that goes along with it that I am sure you can find in my past posts. In short, we experienced some truely amazing and unforgetable Disney magic that gave us memories that will last a lifetime. 


Here you go, my pride and joy, mini-Poppins:
















This picture was taken our last day of the trip when we had to say goodbye to an amazing Disney CM Mary Poppins. Julia's dress and shoes were beginning to show wear because of wearing it multiple times throughout our stay, but this picture is one of my favorites. My daughter knew exactly what to do and how to act right next to her favorite character. This picture makes me smile everytime I see it!:


----------



## squirrel

I have been making quite a few crayon roll-ups and I thought I remembered someone saying they wanted a better way to close them.

I went to the dollar store this weekend and found some extra strechy hair elastics.  I used one of them instead of the ribbon to close.  I just made sure the piece that they sealed the ends together was sticking out when I sewed up the pieces.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> This story made me laugh.  My daughter carried a stuffed duck around from birth to around 10 or so (we tease her and tell her she carried it until she was 13).  I made most of her clothes when she was small so I used the scraps to make matching clothes and hair bows for the duck.  It was always dressed to match.  We had to repair "ducky" many times.  Once while at day care one of the other children got some scissors and cut "ducky's" beak off and so we had to sew him up(she called the duck a him even though it always wore dresses).  We used to tell her that if she didn't give "ducky" up that when she got married, the duck would have to go down the aisle with her in her wedding.  This past May, at age 22, she got married.  I didn't forget.  I made the duck a matching flower girl dress and the flower girl carried "ducky" down the aisle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share this after reading your post about "Betty".



That is the cutest thing ever.  I had a duck when I was little too & I slept with it until I was in jr high I know.  I still have it & I can remember being sick a few times as an adult & getting it out to cuddle with on the couch.  He lost his eyelashes & beak so long ago that I don't remember him having them & Mom & I both sewed his eyes & head back on more than once.
My sil, bless her heart, took her stuffed puppy to college with her & more than once had to turn around & go back to get him when she went home for the weekend.  They teased her about whether she planned on taking him on her honeymoon.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I booked a venue for Scrapping for Wishes today! I had to share! I am so excited!!!!
> 
> Evansville National Guard Armory
> July 31, 2010
> 8AM-8PM
> 
> Now I am spinning circles on the next step!


Yeah, that is no where near us but huge congrats on getting it done.


----------



## Tanzanite

Haganfam5 said:


> Maybe, I bought the fabric at Walmart then...I can't remember....
> 
> Yes, I made the Mary Poppins dress. Thank you! I made it before I even found this thread a couple of years ago. Then I found the Dis-boutiquers and said to myself "Oh, my goodness, there are others like me?" Needless to say, it was a very happy day for me.
> 
> 
> I have posted so many pictures of it before some of the ladies might be tired of seeing it,  but since you asked (and I can see you have a Mary Poppins fan too) I would be happy to post some. There is a great story that goes along with it that I am sure you can find in my past posts. In short, we experienced some truely amazing and unforgetable Disney magic that gave us memories that will last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Here you go, my pride and joy, mini-Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken our last day of the trip when we had to say goodbye to an amazing Disney CM Mary Poppins. Julia's dress and shoes were beginning to show wear because of wearing it multiple times throughout our stay, but this picture is one of my favorites. My daughter knew exactly what to do and how to act right next to her favorite character. This picture makes me smile everytime I see it!:



I certainly could not get fed up of seeing your daughter in this outfit its amazing  .The fabric is georgous & you are very talented.We to had some amazing moments with Mary in Disney World  & Paris Disney when wearing a Mary custom made i dont know how to post pictures.We had pictures withMary Burt & 3 penguins .Thanks for showing it again .Have you made it again i had 2 made two years in a row.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I booked a venue for Scrapping for Wishes today! I had to share! I am so excited!!!!
> 
> Evansville National Guard Armory
> July 31, 2010
> 8AM-8PM
> 
> Now I am spinning circles on the next step!



Congrats on booking the venue!


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Maybe, I bought the fabric at Walmart then...I can't remember....
> 
> Yes, I made the Mary Poppins dress. Thank you! I made it before I even found this thread a couple of years ago. Then I found the Dis-boutiquers and said to myself "Oh, my goodness, there are others like me?" Needless to say, it was a very happy day for me.
> 
> 
> I have posted so many pictures of it before some of the ladies might be tired of seeing it,  but since you asked (and I can see you have a Mary Poppins fan too) I would be happy to post some. There is a great story that goes along with it that I am sure you can find in my past posts. In short, we experienced some truely amazing and unforgetable Disney magic that gave us memories that will last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Here you go, my pride and joy, mini-Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken our last day of the trip when we had to say goodbye to an amazing Disney CM Mary Poppins. Julia's dress and shoes were beginning to show wear because of wearing it multiple times throughout our stay, but this picture is one of my favorites. My daughter knew exactly what to do and how to act right next to her favorite character. This picture makes me smile everytime I see it!:



Thanks so much for posting them! You did an amazing job! The Mary costume in my avatar is the second I have done for my daughter. She outgrew the last one, and I couldn't imagine a trip without it!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks for the congrats! I am working on another idea for those of you that aren't close. 

LOVE the Mary Poppins!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Thanks for the congrats! I am working on another idea for those of you that aren't close.
> 
> LOVE the Mary Poppins!!!!!



And they say pregnant brains are full of mush....  

You're on a roll!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a bunch of stuff to comment on, but a quick BBB drive by question.  I had a ressie for CRT at 8a and BBB (a surprise) at 9:40 for DD's B-day.  I thought about it, and realized it would be more fun for her to switch it around; she'll be wearing the b-day dress I made her and not changing.
> 
> I was just able to secure a 9:25 CRT and 8 or 8:30 BBB; I took the 8:30, thinking it would give us time on main st for photos before hand, as opposed to being rushed through at 7:50 or so.  My question is, will we make it?  (I'm planning to be at the podium by 8:15).



When we were in before Thanksgiving a parent got a walk-in and was all concerned about meeting a reservation at CRT in 30 minutes.  The FGITs at the podium said, "don't worry, we will tell CRT, it happens all the time "


----------



## Haganfam5

Tanzanite said:


> I certainly could not get fed up of seeing your daughter in this outfit its amazing  .The fabric is georgous & you are very talented.We to had some amazing moments with Mary in Disney World  & Paris Disney when wearing a Mary custom made i dont know how to post pictures.We had pictures withMary Burt & 3 penguins .Thanks for showing it again .Have you made it again i had 2 made two years in a row.


Thank you so much! You need a photobucket.com account to put pictures up. It's free too, you just upload your pictures there and you copy and paste the bottom link that they provide for you here on your post. Then voila pictures .  I would love to see your pics. In 3 trips, Julia has yet to meet Bert or The Penguins. She also gets upset that she can't find Jane and Michael......Someday she will figure out why .  She wants to meet Bert so badly too. He was never around when we were there. We even had the character managers find out for us. Oh, well maybe next time. The Dress still fit my daughter the last time she tried it on. The belt was getting a bit snug though. I am sure eventually I will have to make another....



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks so much for posting them! You did an amazing job! The Mary costume in my avatar is the second I have done for my daughter. She outgrew the last one, and I couldn't imagine a trip without it!



Your welcome! I love your avatar too. Just adorable! Your daughter was lucky enough to meet a penguin too. Mary brought my daughter an autograph from Mr. Penguin during one of their "meetings" but we didn't see him.



aksunshine said:


> Thanks for the congrats! I am working on another idea for those of you that aren't close.
> 
> LOVE the Mary Poppins!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## desparatelydisney

haganfam5 said:


>



practically perfect in every way


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Your welcome! I love your avatar too. Just adorable! Your daughter was lucky enough to meet a penguin too. Mary brought my daughter an autograph from Mr. Penguin during one of their "meetings" but we didn't see him.



We got  lucky on our first trip out with the first costume and found Mary and Bert in the MK. Unfortunately, neither Mary NOR Bert are currently appearing in the MK! 






Before our last trip, I decided to remake the costume, and had every Disboutiquer here helping me hunt down larger boots! And I even started my own thread looking for suggestions on finding Mr. Penguin. I had wanted pictures with him for some time! I found out that he makes fairly regular appearances in the random character sets in the late afternoon in the Animation Building at DHS!






Now that we're toying with going to DisneyLand for a day this summer, I'm wondering if it will be too hot to bring the Mary Poppins out for one last spin.....

From one Poppins lover to another.... great job!


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> OMG, this is soooo my little brother.  He had a ducky that was made by the grandmother of a close family friend before he was even born.  She died before he was born, mom put it in his crib.  He got attached to it and carried it everywhere.  It had no wings within a few years, and always looked ratty no matter what we did.  Friends and family always bought him stuffed ducks, for every occasion.  So he had a ton of them, but loved Ducky.
> 
> He got married 7 years ago, and we thought he needed another duck of course, so Mom bought a little one, and Dad stuffed it in Jeff's breast pocket of his suit just before the ceremony.  I will have to did up a pic of that, it is really cute to see a grown man on his wedding day with a duck in his pocket.



Oh how sweet.  I would love to see the picture.  I would soooo have to show that to my daughter.



NiniMorris said:


> OK... I promised to show pictures, but you have to understand...it is still a work in progress.  From these pictures, it really looks spacious, but you have to remember the Quilt Machine needs to come out from where it is against the wall to the middle of the room to use it.
> 
> I still have some storage issues to work out, and the decorating Really needs to be worked on!  LOL!  And...there is a large treadmill in the corner that is really taking up valuable space.  I also have a full size kitchen (just out of camera range) with a table that seats 6.  The bedroom is now a playroom for the kids with toys, books, tv, video games, and a bathroom just off from that.
> 
> Now, if photobucket will just cooperate, I'll get a few pictures uploaded here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if I was smart enough to get the pictures right on my first try!
> 
> Nini



Wow.....I love it.  My dream is a sewing room that is not a bedroom.  Ha!



tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.



I love this dress.  It is so sweet and girly!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Maybe, I bought the fabric at Walmart then...I can't remember....
> 
> Yes, I made the Mary Poppins dress. Thank you! I made it before I even found this thread a couple of years ago. Then I found the Dis-boutiquers and said to myself "Oh, my goodness, there are others like me?" Needless to say, it was a very happy day for me.
> 
> 
> I have posted so many pictures of it before some of the ladies might be tired of seeing it,  but since you asked (and I can see you have a Mary Poppins fan too) I would be happy to post some. There is a great story that goes along with it that I am sure you can find in my past posts. In short, we experienced some truely amazing and unforgetable Disney magic that gave us memories that will last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Here you go, my pride and joy, mini-Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken our last day of the trip when we had to say goodbye to an amazing Disney CM Mary Poppins. Julia's dress and shoes were beginning to show wear because of wearing it multiple times throughout our stay, but this picture is one of my favorites. My daughter knew exactly what to do and how to act right next to her favorite character. This picture makes me smile everytime I see it!:



I am in awe!!  I love Mary Poppins and these are fantastic pictures.  You did an awesome job!

Oh, and I love your Christmas outfit you posted a couple pages back as well.



100AcrePrincess said:


> That is the cutest thing ever.  I had a duck when I was little too & I slept with it until I was in jr high I know.  I still have it & I can remember being sick a few times as an adult & getting it out to cuddle with on the couch.  He lost his eyelashes & beak so long ago that I don't remember him having them & Mom & I both sewed his eyes & head back on more than once.
> My sil, bless her heart, took her stuffed puppy to college with her & more than once had to turn around & go back to get him when she went home for the weekend.  They teased her about whether she planned on taking him on her honeymoon.



Oh I can't tell you how many times we returned to day care, church, restaurants, etc just to retrieve the ducky that was left behind.  She really went no where without him.


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> And they say pregnant brains are full of mush....
> 
> You're on a roll!
> 
> Keep up the good work!



If I keep going at this rate I probably WILL be feeling a bit mushy in a day or 2!


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Maybe, I bought the fabric at Walmart then...I can't remember....
> 
> Yes, I made the Mary Poppins dress. Thank you! I made it before I even found this thread a couple of years ago. Then I found the Dis-boutiquers and said to myself "Oh, my goodness, there are others like me?" Needless to say, it was a very happy day for me.
> 
> 
> I have posted so many pictures of it before some of the ladies might be tired of seeing it,  but since you asked (and I can see you have a Mary Poppins fan too) I would be happy to post some. There is a great story that goes along with it that I am sure you can find in my past posts. In short, we experienced some truely amazing and unforgetable Disney magic that gave us memories that will last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Here you go, my pride and joy, mini-Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken our last day of the trip when we had to say goodbye to an amazing Disney CM Mary Poppins. Julia's dress and shoes were beginning to show wear because of wearing it multiple times throughout our stay, but this picture is one of my favorites. My daughter knew exactly what to do and how to act right next to her favorite character. This picture makes me smile everytime I see it!:



Hey, sorry to keep pestering you... .when were you at Disney with the costume? 

We had an interesting interaction with some CM's. I think they thought we were you! Was it early 08? We had been there in Jan 08, then returned in December with the costume again. They asked if we had been there earlier in the year, and I said yes, thinking they were asking about our January trip.

I had no idea what they were talking about, but they made us wait while they printed out a copy of their CM newsletter with a write-up on little Mary Poppins. They were SO excited to think they had found the person to give it to! If that was you, did you ever get a copy? I brought it home, so it's here sometwhere, I'm just not sure where right now.......


----------



## karamat

Lots of cute things posted since my last visit!!



Haganfam5 said:


> I didn't share this one yet. Here was Julia's Pooh Christmas outfit I made. She looked like a little elf:


That couldn't be any cuter!!!  That stripe fabric is great!


I think I've posted this on facebook, my blog, sewforum, and flickr... don't want to leave ya'll out  
I made my DD a charm twirl skirt last week - we were shopping at a local quilt shop and she picked up the Barnyard Buddies charm pack.  I sometimes let her pick a Fat Quarter when go to a quilt shop (she loves fabric!) but this time she wouldn't leave the charm pack alone.  









There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol


----------



## billwendy

Hi everyone,

Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?









My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design





And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol



This turned out FABULOUS!  She's gonna LOVE it!



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?



I think it's more than ok!  I think it's GREAT!


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????



Happy Birthday! Cute shirt  I think the quilt and taggie are perfect, in fact you inspired me so much that I googled instructions and am planning on making one myself! I'm sure your friend will think it is perfect.


----------



## ireland_nicole

karamat said:


> I think I've posted this on facebook, my blog, sewforum, and flickr... don't want to leave ya'll out
> I made my DD a charm twirl skirt last week - we were shopping at a local quilt shop and she picked up the Barnyard Buddies charm pack.  I sometimes let her pick a Fat Quarter when go to a quilt shop (she loves fabric!) but this time she wouldn't leave the charm pack alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.



Cute!  I love those fabrics together; great use of the charm pack!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol


Absolutely love it!


billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????



Love the shirt, oh my gosh the quilt and taggy blanket are absolutely perfect!  I really love the fabrics/colors you chose; really fun, modern and girly!


----------



## karamat

billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?



CUTE!!  I've loved all the rag quilts you've posted!  I really need to make one.  I've had a full Fat Quarter stack of Sock Monkey flannel in my stash for 2+ years - I need to use it on something.


----------



## Adi12982

WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol



Oh my....she is going to be one special little girl in that!!  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.




billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design



Love the rag quilt and taggy.  What a cute idea to coordinate them.  
And your birthday shirt is darling.  Happy Birthday whenever it is...I assume soon?


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> I totally know you're joking about purchasing the mailbox, but are you serious about the fish and duck ones?  Do people really have those?  I am incredibly thankful right now for our HOA!!!!!



Unfortunately, I'm dead serious! I'll have to remember to take pictures of them for you someday! We live close to a river or three.. does that make it any better??



tricia said:


> Anyway, whew, that is long.  Now, he has been re-educated, has a great job, and thanks me for being a little tough with him. (oh, and one of his sisters still does not talk to me


Good for you doing what you knew you had to do to help him the most! 



tricia said:


> I made my first Precious Dress on the weekend.  Of course, as with all of Carla's Patterns it was easier than I expected.  I never imagined I could do pretty puffy sleeves like that.  This is a size 1, for the granddaughter of a co-worker.



That is absolutely adorable! 



birdie757 said:


> I don't have one completed outfit and I got my email for online check in this afternoon.  Why do I always wait until the last minute?  And instead of sewing today I have been online looking at websites that have Epcot attractions that were never built and stuff like that.



You sound like me! 


Haganfam5 said:


> t


I NEVER get tired of seeing the pictures!!! And, I'd love to hear the stories again too! 


mom2rtk said:


> We got  lucky on our first trip out with the first costume and found Mary and Bert in the MK. Unfortunately, neither Mary NOR Bert are currently appearing in the MK!


I love these pictures! Janet you are so talented!!!!

where did you end up finding the boots?



karamat said:


> There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.


That is precious!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol


That is really FABULOUS!!!!  Piper is going to love it! 



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?


I love the taggie and the quilt!!! They are perfect!

You and Zoey look too cute! 



Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



 I'm glad you are doing better now. I felt so bad for you being away from your baby for so long!


----------



## MermaidTales

Love the Mary Poppins and the fun Jasmine set! Beautiful!!!
~ Angela


----------



## Stephres

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Gorgeous! I know she will love it!



billwendy said:


>



It's just ok: NOT! It is totally adorable! What size seams are those? I usually use 1/2 inch but yours look fluffier.

Give Zoey a big birthday kiss from us!



karamat said:


>



Oh my, totally sweet! I love that she is already picking out her own fabric!



Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



You poor thing!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I love these pictures! Janet you are so talented!!!!
> 
> where did you end up finding the boots?




I couldn't even tell you the name of the place any more. It was online. A customer of mine ended up finding them for herself and snnt me the link.

It's not a place I would recommend though. When I ordered them, they had 2 pair left, and one had some spots on them. I said I definitely didn't want those. A few days before my trip, I realized they hadn't arrived, so I called and all they had left were the ones with the spots. Fortunately they express mailed them just in time and the spots were really tiny.

But you guys know how much I obsessed about this, so I was kind of ticked....

I did enjoy all the Mary Poppins discussion again yesterday since I was making one for someone at the time!


----------



## NiniMorris

(let me try this again...)

I am really starting to worry about the weather during our trip in Nov/Dec.  I'm afraid it might be too cool for the girls to go without a jacket.  Would it be considered too obsessive to make them a matching jacket for each dress?

I'm thinking along the lines of a sweatshirt jacket (the kind you see older women in all the time) to sort of match the t shirts I am making every one else...

Would this really be too much?  I have 9 months to work on them...what do you think?

Nini


----------



## birdie757

Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.


Oh wow.  I can't imagine having an appendectomy right after having a baby!  I sure hope you guys can get back into a good routine soon. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol


Wow, that is great!  I do have one quick question for you and others who have done this...it is two pieces or is it connected like a jumpsuit?  If it is connected did you have to add extra material to either piece so it wouldn't be too short in the crotch seam?


billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????


I love your rag quilt and taggie blanket.  I just did a rag quilt for my sister's baby and said no more for at least a year...lol.  I just hate fringing the seams because I always end up with blistered hands...even with rag quilt scissors.

Happy Birthday, I love your top.  I think you might have inspired me to make one for my birthday in two weeks 

I think your doggie would love some frosty paws doggie ice cream!  That is what we always got for our doggies birthdays.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> (let me try this again...)
> 
> I am really starting to worry about the weather during our trip in Nov/Dec.  I'm afraid it might be too cool for the girls to go without a jacket.  Would it be considered too obsessive to make them a matching jacket for each dress?
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of a sweatshirt jacket (the kind you see older women in all the time) to sort of match the t shirts I am making every one else...
> 
> Would this really be too much?  I have 9 months to work on them...what do you think?
> 
> Nini



There is no way to begin to guess what the weather will be like. We went in 08 and leading up until the WEEK before our trip, they had a real cold snap. I brought hand warmer packets and made warm princess cloaks for girls. Fortunately it turned nice again right before we got there. We wore t-shirts until the close of MVMCP both nights without jackets.

The best way to guarantee good weather???? Spend a lot of time and effort making cloaks or jackets!!! 

Honestly, just be prepared for anything. Dress in layers and bring gloves and hats just in case, then just hope you don't need them! 

For our trip this December, I plan to make skirt sets with halter tops for my daughter, and will bring short and long sleeve t-shirts and bicycle shorts AND leggings to wear underneath...... And I'm hoping those nice cloaks still fit!


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


> Lots of cute things posted since my last visit!!
> 
> 
> That couldn't be any cuter!!!  That stripe fabric is great!
> 
> 
> I think I've posted this on facebook, my blog, sewforum, and flickr... don't want to leave ya'll out
> I made my DD a charm twirl skirt last week - we were shopping at a local quilt shop and she picked up the Barnyard Buddies charm pack.  I sometimes let her pick a Fat Quarter when go to a quilt shop (she loves fabric!) but this time she wouldn't leave the charm pack alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.



That's really cute. I've always been a sucker for bold colours.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol



Gorgeous.



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????



The quilt and taggie blankets are awesome.  A friend of mine is due in the spring, and I have been thinking lately about what I am going to make.  This is looking like a good idea.



Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



Oh my.  Hope you feel like your old self again soon.


----------



## tricia

Haganfam5 said:


> Beautiful!





PrincessKell said:


> oh that is just well...Precious! hehe so darling. I love little little ones in dresses like that.



Thanks.  I keep calling it precious too.  Carla sure named that pattern appropriately.  Come to think of it, Easy Fits, Simply Sweet...her patterns all have good names.



birdie757 said:


> Great job.  I need to try that pattern someday.





ireland_nicole said:


> Love it!!





Granna4679 said:


> Oh how sweet.  I would love to see the picture.  I would soooo have to show that to my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress.  It is so sweet and girly!!



thanks.  The co-worker whos DGD I made it for is all about girly and frilly.  I have another co-worker with a DGD who is totally opposite.  She loves things like the A-line, and the VIDA with no extras and bright or bold colours.  I get to make totally different stuff for the 2 of them, it's so fun.



teresajoy said:


> Good for you doing what you knew you had to do to help him the most!
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely adorable!



Thanks - on both counts.


----------



## Haganfam5

Thanks Teresa! You're so sweet!




mom2rtk said:


> We got  lucky on our first trip out with the first costume and found Mary and Bert in the MK. Unfortunately, neither Mary NOR Bert are currently appearing in the MK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before our last trip, I decided to remake the costume, and had every Disboutiquer here helping me hunt down larger boots! And I even started my own thread looking for suggestions on finding Mr. Penguin. I had wanted pictures with him for some time! I found out that he makes fairly regular appearances in the random character sets in the late afternoon in the Animation Building at DHS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we're toying with going to DisneyLand for a day this summer, I'm wondering if it will be too hot to bring the Mary Poppins out for one last spin.....
> 
> From one Poppins lover to another.... great job!



Too funny! I couldn't get boots for Julia because at the time she was a size 7 toddler shoe. All of the boots I could find were size 12 and up. She worked with what she had though. Just little white shoes. I know the weather does decide whether or not to bring the costume. I don't know about California, I have never been there but in Florida early last May, it was way too hot to wear it. We had a heat wave and it was around 98 degrees the whole time. So, no Mary and we couldn't find the CM Mary that Julia had made friends with for the prior two years. She has probably moved on and Julia was quite heart broken that "her Mary" wasn't there.



Granna4679 said:


> Oh how sweet.
> 
> 
> I am in awe!!  I love Mary Poppins and these are fantastic pictures.  You did an awesome job!
> 
> Oh, and I love your Christmas outfit you posted a couple pages back as well.



Thank you so much!



mom2rtk said:


> Hey, sorry to keep pestering you... .when were you at Disney with the costume?
> 
> We had an interesting interaction with some CM's. I think they thought we were you! Was it early 08? We had been there in Jan 08, then returned in December with the costume again. They asked if we had been there earlier in the year, and I said yes, thinking they were asking about our January trip.
> 
> I had no idea what they were talking about, but they made us wait while they printed out a copy of their CM newsletter with a write-up on little Mary Poppins. They were SO excited to think they had found the person to give it to! If that was you, did you ever get a copy? I brought it home, so it's here sometwhere, I'm just not sure where right now.......



*OMG! You just gave me the chills. Yes, that was us! My mini-poppins Julia. In February of 08! (and no you are not perstering me! I love this stuff) All of the CM's made quite the production out of Julia on that trip and she received a lot of extra attention. I am sure to everyone she looked like quite the little attraction at just over 3 feet tall dressed as Mary! She signed many autographs and had so many pictures taken with people. We even had "meeting" times with Mary and CMs to meet up and take pictures with their cameras. We will never forget that trip!  I wrote a letter to Disney about our amazing experience and they featured my letter and picture in their CM newsletter. Too funny! I wish we could have gone back in 08 but we usually can swing one trip a year. Yes, we have copies, thank you, the nice lady who wrote the article sent them to us. I can't believe what a small world it is. I bet you never thought you would speak to the person in the article. I just think that is so great. Too funny! I am here if you ever find it and want to send it my way. If not, don't worry I have a couple. *


karamat said:


> Lots of cute things posted since my last visit!!
> 
> 
> That couldn't be any cuter!!!  That stripe fabric is great!



Thank you very much!



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?



Wendy, it is perfect! An amazing job as usual! I love the blanket! You make the best raggies! and little Zoey on Christmas is just great! My dogs would have been tearing through the bags and I would have never gotten a picture! (their Christmas stuff has to go high up on the mantle and in their stockings or else they won't make it to Christmas morning!) Too cute!



MermaidTales said:


> Love the Mary Poppins and the fun Jasmine set! Beautiful!!!
> ~ Angela



Thank you!



mom2rtk said:


> I couldn't even tell you the name of the place any more. It was online. A customer of mine ended up finding them for herself and snnt me the link.
> 
> It's not a place I would recommend though. When I ordered them, they had 2 pair left, and one had some spots on them. I said I definitely didn't want those. A few days before my trip, I realized they hadn't arrived, so I called and all they had left were the ones with the spots. Fortunately they express mailed them just in time and the spots were really tiny.
> 
> But you guys know how much I obsessed about this, so I was kind of ticked....
> 
> I did enjoy all the Mary Poppins discussion again yesterday since I was making one for someone at the time!




I love the Mary Poppins discussions too!- and fellow Mary lovers. She was always one of my favorites as a kid and when my daughter began to like her, I was all for it. She asked for the costume for Halloween 07 and that turned into our Feb 08 Disney trip (it had to be cool enough to wear the costume ). 

Mary Poppins is very under-rated in Disney and my daughter gets frustrated when she can't find any Mary Poppins toys or Disney merchandise. They only have the barbie doll (Julia has 2 Mary's, Bert, Jane and Michael), the umbrella (which we have) the Broadway merchandise (no we haven't done that show yet, but we may very soon  we have the carpet bag and mug), and a couple of pins, but other than that you can't find anything. Mary (In Disney) didn't like that either . 

I can't believe she isn't in MK anymore.  That's not right. I think she belongs there.



Somehow I missed the Jasmine outfit. That is just too adorable! Love it!


----------



## McDuck

The Precious dress is just darling, absolutely love the Mary Poppins outfit, and the Big Give Jasmine is adorable!  Nini, your sewing area looks great!  The blankets are wonderful, also!  Hope I didn't miss anything.

Adi, you already know this, but so glad you are doing better and that Isabel is hunky-dory again.

I made another binky clip by hand for Kaitlyn.  Had to get this one done in time for Saturday's playoff game.  LOL  My ribbon puckered a bit under the "SAINTS", but as DH pointed out to me, it *was* embroidered by hand and not a machine.  I wrote the letters in fabric pencil then backstitched over them individually and satin stitched over the backstitching.




Was my hand ever cramping by the end of this.

I ordered the Feliz pattern after noticing a couple sites out of stock and low on stock...and I think I'm going to go to Hancock's after DH gets paid to see if there's any Christmas fabric left on clearance to make her a dress for our December trip, even though I won't be working on that for a while.  I get to order my sewing cabinet Friday, also so I'll finally have somewhere to work! (Our dining room table is out because that's the area of the house our still-acts-like-a-puppy dog has.)  

My next project I decided is going to be making an arm cover for Kaity's mobile as I'm tired of looking at the plain white plastic.  I have some fabric to match the curtains my mom made for her room.  Then I'm going to tackle a fleece blanket sleeper and my first applique.    And, of course, the ever-present Winnie the Pooh quilt I had planned on having done before she was even born.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

minnie2 said:


> Sadly I know more about this then I would want to!  My DH had his colon removed back in 2000 at age 29 because he had Ulcerative colitis.  Then DD (10) has Celiac's disease.  From what I read a lot of times IBS is really celiac disease which goes undx'd for an average of 10 yrs.  Unfortunately not all drs are educated in Celiac's so they don't test for it or don't know the tests for it.  Not saying you have it but if you haven't been tested I HIGHLY recommend getting tested it is a simple blood test and IF you ahve it all you ahve to do is change your diet.  Keep in mind some times the test come bag negative to it but a person can have a positive response to the diet and heck if it makes you feel better it is so worth it!  In fact I really truly believe that this diet saved my dd's life!
> 
> Sorry to preach!  I just want to get the word out there about Celiac's and UC It has affected my life profoundly.


Do you have a link to that diet that I could look at?  I have a big list of things that I can't eat....but it leaves me wondering what CAN I eat?!


100AcrePrincess said:


> My sil, bless her heart, took her stuffed puppy to college with her & more than once had to turn around & go back to get him when she went home for the weekend.  They teased her about whether she planned on taking him on her honeymoon.



Is your SIL's name Cristi?  Just curious because my roommate in college had one and we teased her about the same thing.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

birdie757 said:


> Wow, that is great!  I do have one quick question for you and others who have done this...it is two pieces or is it connected like a jumpsuit?  If it is connected did you have to add extra material to either piece so it wouldn't be too short in the crotch seam?
> .



it's two pieces, the skirt part is attached to the top with a separate pair of pants.


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Too funny! I couldn't get boots for Julia because at the time she was a size 7 toddler shoe. All of the boots I could find were size 12 and up. She worked with what she had though. Just little white shoes. I know the weather does decide whether or not to bring the costume. I don't know about California, I have never been there but in Florida early last May, it was way too hot to wear it. We had a heat wave and it was around 98 degrees the whole time. So, no Mary and we couldn't find the CM Mary that Julia had made friends with for the prior two years. She has probably moved on and Julia was quite heart broken that "her Mary" wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG! You just gave me the chills. Yes, that was us! My mini-poppins Julia. In February of 08! (and no you are not perstering me! I love this stuff) All of the CM's made quite the production out of Julia on that trip and she received a lot of extra attention. I am sure to everyone she looked like quite the little attraction at just over 3 feet tall dressed as Mary! She signed many autographs and had so many pictures taken with people. We even had "meeting" times with Mary and CMs to meet up and take pictures with their cameras. We will never forget that trip!  I wrote a letter to Disney about our amazing experience and they featured my letter and picture in their CM newsletter. Too funny! I wish we could have gone back in 08 but we usually can swing one trip a year. Yes, we have copies, thank you, the nice lady who wrote the article sent them to us. I can't believe what a small world it is. I bet you never thought you would speak to the person in the article. I just think that is so great. Too funny! I am here if you ever find it and want to send it my way. If not, don't worry I have a couple. *
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> I love the Mary Poppins discussions too!- and fellow Mary lovers. She was always one of my favorites as a kid and when my daughter began to like her, I was all for it. She asked for the costume for Halloween 07 and that turned into our Feb 08 Disney trip (it had to be cool enough to wear the costume ).
> 
> Mary Poppins is very under-rated in Disney and my daughter gets frustrated when she can't find any Mary Poppins toys or Disney merchandise. They only have the barbie doll (Julia has 2 Mary's, Bert, Jane and Michael), the umbrella (which we have) the Broadway merchandise (no we haven't done that show yet, but we may very soon  we have the carpet bag and mug), and a couple of pins, but other than that you can't find anything. Mary (In Disney) didn't like that either .
> 
> I can't believe she isn't in MK anymore.  That's not right. I think she belongs there.



I forgot the boots only came in size 13 and up. The company that made them discontinued them, although if you look around,  you might find an online store here or there that still has a pair in the smaller sizes. If she still likes Mary Poppins, you should check around and see if you can find some for a larger costume later! PM me if you want the company name or stock number.

I think we met your cm that day. Her name was Mary and she was from Wildwood, FL. How do I know???? She gave us her nametag!!!! I'd send it to you, but I cut the back off and glued it to my scrapbook page! Sorry..... If you need her last name to try and find her, let me know. I think she was working in the Main Street Bakery when we found her.

As for the weather in California in the summer.... we have been there in June 3 times, and it can vary a lot. But even when it's warm, it's not humid, so there's a chance we might break out Mary. Of course, my daughter usually only puts the costumes on for the photo ops then wants to change into a skirt set or something....... But she's 9!

I ended up making a Mary Poppins Nanny costume for our December 08 trip so Katie's friend could be Jolly Holiday Mary. I'm thinking it might be fun to make her red suit for this December. But to be honest, nothing gets the response that Jolly Holiday Mary gets.....


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



I missed this on FB.  I'm so glad you're feeling better now.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Is your SIL's name Cristi?  Just curious because my roommate in college had one and we teased her about the same thing.



Nope, it's Kendra.  When her daughter was born we found a beanie puppy that looked almost exactly like her puppy to give to her dd.  



karamat said:


> I think I've posted this on facebook, my blog, sewforum, and flickr... don't want to leave ya'll out
> I made my DD a charm twirl skirt last week - we were shopping at a local quilt shop and she picked up the Barnyard Buddies charm pack.  I sometimes let her pick a Fat Quarter when go to a quilt shop (she loves fabric!) but this time she wouldn't leave the charm pack alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.



Cute skirt!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol



I love calico princesses.  It's nice to see Jasmine getting the same treatment.  I bet she's going to love it!



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?



So cute!


----------



## minnie2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have a link to that diet that I could look at?  I have a big list of things that I can't eat....but it leaves me wondering what CAN I eat?!



There is so much more you can eat they you think wit the Gluten free diet it just might not be the brand you are used to.  At least that is how we put it to my DD and she has done amazing with it.    There are SO many links I would just look up gluten free diet.  What you are doing is eliminating all wheat, rye, oats and barley from your diet and anything derived from it.  Which sounds over whelming but it isn't bad at all once you get into the swing of it.  Heck my local Walmart even has gluten free tv dinners!  There are so many other flours you can use instead of wheat.  Don't stress over what you can't eat at all and if you have any questions please ask!

 I LOVE all the new stuff!

I hinted the other day about a new pattern that I LOVE and it is actually going to e a series of 3 or 4 patterns not sure but I am in love wit this box!








I used some lovely Sisboom fabric!


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> (let me try this again...)
> 
> I am really starting to worry about the weather during our trip in Nov/Dec.  I'm afraid it might be too cool for the girls to go without a jacket.  Would it be considered too obsessive to make them a matching jacket for each dress?
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of a sweatshirt jacket (the kind you see older women in all the time) to sort of match the t shirts I am making every one else...
> 
> Would this really be too much?  I have 9 months to work on them...what do you think?
> 
> Nini



I second what mom2rtk said.  We were there Dec 5-12 and temps ranged from 50ish to 80!!  I made mostly simply sweets so I brought short and long sleeves to wear under the tops and leggings for under the skirts.  I also had a couple of shirt/pants outfits.  I did go to Walmart and buy a cute little jacket that had bambi on it with a hood.  Plus we had her blanket for when she was in the stroller (she's little).  I have also been the week of Thanksgiving and it was SO HOT.  So expect anything.  If I were doing it again and had more time I would have made a cute little jacket/cloak that would have complemented more than one outfit.  That way you don't spend as much time and your girls will still look great!!


----------



## froggy33

With all this talk about Mary Poppins I got to thinking.  We may be down in Disney for Halloween next year.  For the past couple of years I have been thinking about doing family costumes with me as Mary, my DH as Bert and my daughter as a penguin or maybe Jane.  Would this be okay to wear to MNSSHP??  I know sometimes they don't want you to look like the characters (although I look very little like Mary!!)  What do you all think??

Jessica


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> With all this talk about Mary Poppins I got to thinking.  We may be down in Disney for Halloween next year.  For the past couple of years I have been thinking about doing family costumes with me as Mary, my DH as Bert and my daughter as a penguin or maybe Jane.  Would this be okay to wear to MNSSHP??  I know sometimes they don't want you to look like the characters (although I look very little like Mary!!)  What do you all think??
> 
> Jessica



They are fine with you dressing like the characters as long as you don't lead anyone to believe you are the real character or sign any autographs and take pics with strangers. The don't want to confuse the little kiddies......

I have done Mary and Bert for folks heading for the party. I don't think it's very common because you can't buy those costumes in stores.

Just be careful about the heat and comfort issue if that's important to you. I didn't care because as much as I wanted to leave the costumes on, I knew as long as I got the photos I wanted, I would be fine. It can be really hot or really cold at the parties.  Last year had record setting heat most of the way through October, up to and including Halloween night!


----------



## Mirb1214

billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?



I absolutely LOVE your rag quilt.  I am wanting to make one for my DD4 to have NO clue where to start.  Do you put anything between your layers (the raggyness looks thick)?  Does that make sense??  Or is it just the 2 layers?  Also, what type of fabric did you use?  Is it flannel or would regular fabric work?  If there is something between the top and bottom layers to give it added thickness/warmth, what did you use?  

I am SO excited . . . I may have a new project on my hands!!


----------



## pitterpat

I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done. 

So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.





Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## pitterpat

Mirb1214 said:


> I absolutely LOVE your rag quilt.  I am wanting to make one for my DD4 to have NO clue where to start.  Do you put anything between your layers (the raggyness looks thick)?  Does that make sense??  Or is it just the 2 layers?  Also, what type of fabric did you use?  Is it flannel or would regular fabric work?  If there is something between the top and bottom layers to give it added thickness/warmth, what did you use?
> 
> I am SO excited . . . I may have a new project on my hands!!




I wanted to know if there were more than 2 layers, too.  Would you mind postng a picture of the "back" of the quilt?  I want to make one, too.  I LOVE the colors you used!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

froggy33 said:


> With all this talk about Mary Poppins I got to thinking.  We may be down in Disney for Halloween next year.  For the past couple of years I have been thinking about doing family costumes with me as Mary, my DH as Bert and my daughter as a penguin or maybe Jane.  Would this be okay to wear to MNSSHP??  I know sometimes they don't want you to look like the characters (although I look very little like Mary!!)  What do you all think??
> 
> Jessica



We went to MNSSHP and Olivia was dressed as Mary Poppins. We saw an adult dressed as Mary Poppins and Olivia got all excited that it was her twin. Olivia asked if they could take a picture together because they were twins. The lady was kind of upset so I started to take Olivia away but then her friends told her it was ok. I felt so bad about the entire transaction.


----------



## angel23321

Question for you all that have gone to Disney in June...a little off topic.  

How bad are the crowds really?  We just went in November the weekend up to Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  Since the military discount is continued onto Sept...I really wanted to do another trip.  I'm not sure I can convince DH but I'm going to try and June is my birthday so I can say it's my birthday present..right??? And since he may be out to sea in September, we may not get another chance to go for a while. 

Emma gets out of school on the 11th but I will just be getting back from a work trip and will have to be at work the next week.  So we're looking at getting down there on the 18th and staying for 7 days.  Realizing we're rope drop people. So we'd probably leave the parks around 2 or 3pm at the latest.  

What can we expect? Is it really as horrible as people say?  

Thanks guys.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Very cute!  My dds would say she looks like Minnie as a 'pom-pom girl'


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

angel23321 said:


> Question for you all that have gone to Disney in June...a little off topic.
> 
> How bad are the crowds really?  We just went in November the weekend up to Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  Since the military discount is continued onto Sept...I really wanted to do another trip.  I'm not sure I can convince DH but I'm going to try and June is my birthday so I can say it's my birthday present..right??? And since he may be out to sea in September, we may not get another chance to go for a while.
> 
> Emma gets out of school on the 11th but I will just be getting back from a work trip and will have to be at work the next week.  So we're looking at getting down there on the 18th and staying for 7 days.  Realizing we're rope drop people. So we'd probably leave the parks around 2 or 3pm at the latest.
> 
> What can we expect? Is it really as horrible as people say?
> 
> Thanks guys.




This will be our third year in June this year.  It is the only time of year DH has been able to go becuase of work and all.  We go the week after school gets out.  I don't think the crowds are bad, but we are always up no later that 6:30 and heading to the park really close to rope drop time.  Then if the kids get tired, we take a mid day break and head back for the night time shows.  Or we just leave for the day, like you said.  

I am not really affected by the crowds, as I figure it will always be crowded.  I know some times more than others, but we just go with the flow.  KWIM?  I do hear people complain, but I just don't let crowds bother me there...neither does DH...which is weird!

I think you just have to plan and stick to it pretty good and know that it is going to be hot as blazes!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> there is so much more you can eat they you think wit the gluten free diet it just might not be the brand you are used to.  At least that is how we put it to my dd and she has done amazing with it.    There are so many links i would just look up gluten free diet.  What you are doing is eliminating all wheat, rye, oats and barley from your diet and anything derived from it.  Which sounds over whelming but it isn't bad at all once you get into the swing of it.  Heck my local walmart even has gluten free tv dinners!  There are so many other flours you can use instead of wheat.  Don't stress over what you can't eat at all and if you have any questions please ask!
> 
> I love all the new stuff!
> 
> I hinted the other day about a new pattern that i love and it is actually going to e a series of 3 or 4 patterns not sure but i am in love wit this box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used some lovely sisboom fabric!



i love that box!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## busy mommy

I am finally back to the land of the sewing.  I have tried to check in here periodically to see everyone's beautiful work but haven't felt much like posting.  I am about to start on Maddie's  birthday outfit, I can't believe she will be three, but I wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone.  
I am sure I will be posting lots of questions about my new toys.  I got the PED basic for my machine, and I got an inexpensive serger...I wanted to see how much I use it before I buy a good one.  I am so excited to try them out.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yes, it is time to go to my first ever how to make a log cabin quilt class.  I went to JoAnn's and bought the fabric over the weekend.  Paid for it with my credit card and forgot that I had gift cards in my wallet.

Yesterday the Jack Skellington sheets arrived and I will be cutting the king sheets in half to make twins and will be making curtains for the bedroom remodel.  DH is making a closet in the future and then the new bed is in and ready to be picked up.

I can't really do much until the closet is built and finished because of the mess involved in that.  

Now to class I go!


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> We went to MNSSHP and Olivia was dressed as Mary Poppins. We saw an adult dressed as Mary Poppins and Olivia got all excited that it was her twin. Olivia asked if they could take a picture together because they were twins. The lady was kind of upset so I started to take Olivia away but then her friends told her it was ok. I felt so bad about the entire transaction.



Keep in mind she might have been told by CM's that if she signed autographs or posed for photos that she might be asked to leave....

Katie and I got the fun opportunity of running into one of my customers dressed as Mary Poppins at the 10/1 party. I sent Katie on ahead of me to tap her on the shoulder and ask who made her costume. She was on to us and said "your mom!". It was a lot of fun!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



Oh no, it must have been awful!  So glad to hear you're ok and were able to restablish nursing too- that must have been really difficult



NiniMorris said:


> (let me try this again...)
> 
> I am really starting to worry about the weather during our trip in Nov/Dec.  I'm afraid it might be too cool for the girls to go without a jacket.  Would it be considered too obsessive to make them a matching jacket for each dress?
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of a sweatshirt jacket (the kind you see older women in all the time) to sort of match the t shirts I am making every one else...
> 
> Would this really be too much?  I have 9 months to work on them...what do you think?
> 
> Nini


I don't think it's too much, but I think it might be better to focus more on taking layers and allowing enough space under the dresses for them.


pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Cute!  Hope your dd feels all better soon.


----------



## busy mommy

A friend of mine wanted me to ask you all a question.  She bought some smocked Disney material.  She plans on making dresses for her girls but would like to add cap sleeves.  I know someone on here has done this.  Any suggestions for her would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2rtk said:


> Keep in mind she might have been told by CM's that if she signed autographs or posed for photos that she might be asked to leave....
> 
> Katie and I got the fun opportunity of running into one of my customers dressed as Mary Poppins at the 10/1 party. I sent Katie on ahead of me to tap her on the shoulder and ask who made her costume. She was on to us and said "your mom!". It was a lot of fun!


 TBH if I saw your DD I would know that you were somewhere near! Her face is in all of your pics!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> We got  lucky on our first trip out with the first costume and found Mary and Bert in the MK. Unfortunately, neither Mary NOR Bert are currently appearing in the MK!
> From one Poppins lover to another.... great job!







froggy33 said:


> With all this talk about Mary Poppins I got to thinking.  We may be down in Disney for Halloween next year.  For the past couple of years I have been thinking about doing family costumes with me as Mary, my DH as Bert and my daughter as a penguin or maybe Jane.  Would this be okay to wear to MNSSHP??  I know sometimes they don't want you to look like the characters (although I look very little like Mary!!)  What do you all think??
> 
> Jessica



MNSSHP is the only time an adult can dress as a character. We've done it at every party we've gone to with out any trouble. It's really quite fun. 

That's a shame that Mary isn't in MK anymore. This is one of Kirsta's favorite memories. We came out of BBB, and she saw Mary heading for the Carousel. Mary invited her to ride with her. She rode 3 times, then they got off and Mary spent some time talking with her and signing her book. The kids all lined up, and Mary had them move over to the castle with her. 






This is our penquin picture, it's about 3 years ago in the Studios.





This is our "sweet Betty". She isn't wearing her Mary hat or coat. It was warm out. 





This is about the only decent picture I  have of our "sweet Betty" as Mary. The soldier stopped to check her out.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

>



How precious is this picture!!  That is really a one in a million shot, ahhh cherished Disney memories!  And they say little ones won't remember!


----------



## mom2rtk

Tinka_Belle said:


> TBH if I saw your DD I would know that you were somewhere near! Her face is in all of your pics!



Yeah... I told Katie I should get mouse ears with "mom2rtk" embroidered on the back.... She preferred I just stick with "mommo"....  She really is a great sport about modeling everything for me though. And I have an amazing collection of photos from when she started at age 2!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah... I told Katie I should get mouse ears with "mom2rtk" embroidered on the back.... She preferred I just stick with "mommo"....  She really is a great sport about modeling everything for me though. And I have an amazing collection of photos from when she started at age 2!


 Yeah Jen likes to be my model too! She is finally starting to ham it up for the camera.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> MNSSHP is the only time an adult can dress as a character. We've done it at every party we've gone to with out any trouble. It's really quite fun.
> 
> That's a shame that Mary isn't in MK anymore. This is one of Kirsta's favorite memories. We came out of BBB, and she saw Mary heading for the Carousel. Mary invited her to ride with her. She rode 3 times, then they got off and Mary spent some time talking with her and signing her book. The kids all lined up, and Mary had them move over to the castle with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our penquin picture, it's about 3 years ago in the Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our "sweet Betty". She isn't wearing her Mary hat or coat. It was warm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the only decent picture I  have of our "sweet Betty" as Mary. The soldier stopped to check her out.



That is priceless! You have 2 of our most coveted photo ops: Mary on the carousel, and Mary, Bert and the penguins together. I'm hoping to give them both one more shot if we get to Disneyland this summer. I think they are easier to find there. And since we're planning a drive west to see the national parks and have signed us all up to make blankets for the "Give a Day" program so we can visit DL for a day!


----------



## Haganfam5

froggy33 said:


> With all this talk about Mary Poppins I got to thinking.  We may be down in Disney for Halloween next year.  For the past couple of years I have been thinking about doing family costumes with me as Mary, my DH as Bert and my daughter as a penguin or maybe Jane.  Would this be okay to wear to MNSSHP??  I know sometimes they don't want you to look like the characters (although I look very little like Mary!!)  What do you all think??
> 
> Jessica



Sounds like a great idea! I was thinking the same thing if we were down during that time ......I don't know who I would be though.....maybe a giant penguin 



mom2rtk said:


> They are fine with you dressing like the characters as long as you don't lead anyone to believe you are the real character or sign any autographs and take pics with strangers. The don't want to confuse the little kiddies......
> 
> I have done Mary and Bert for folks heading for the party. I don't think it's very common because you can't buy those costumes in stores.
> 
> Just be careful about the heat and comfort issue if that's important to you. I didn't care because as much as I wanted to leave the costumes on, I knew as long as I got the photos I wanted, I would be fine. It can be really hot or really cold at the parties.  Last year had record setting heat most of the way through October, up to and including Halloween night!



I know, that Florida weather is crazy! We went May 6th last year and we had August temps! There was no way Julia could wear her Mary Poppins dress.



pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is just adorable! She looks great!



busy mommy said:


> I am finally back to the land of the sewing.  I have tried to check in here periodically to see everyone's beautiful work but haven't felt much like posting.  I am about to start on Maddie's  birthday outfit, I can't believe she will be three, but I wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone.
> I am sure I will be posting lots of questions about my new toys.  I got the PED basic for my machine, and I got an inexpensive serger...I wanted to see how much I use it before I buy a good one.  I am so excited to try them out.



I have an inexpensive serger and I LOVE it! It does everything I need and it was around $200. ENjoy it! I am sure you will love!



SallyfromDE said:


> MNSSHP is the only time an adult can dress as a character. We've done it at every party we've gone to with out any trouble. It's really quite fun.
> 
> That's a shame that Mary isn't in MK anymore. This is one of Kirsta's favorite memories. We came out of BBB, and she saw Mary heading for the Carousel. Mary invited her to ride with her. She rode 3 times, then they got off and Mary spent some time talking with her and signing her book. The kids all lined up, and Mary had them move over to the castle with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our "sweet Betty". She isn't wearing her Mary hat or coat. It was warm out.



Julia's first experience with Mary was at the carousel too! We waited for her return from break and she took my girls by the hand and rode the carousel with them. Julia was her number one fan (at the age of 3) and was so excited to get to meet her. It was truely magical! That is the year she asked for her dress for Halloween and began the mini-Poppins saga.  Next Feb. 2008 when we returned to Disney the first thing we did was have breakfast at Park Fare and out came the exact same Mary Poppins (Same cast member) that Julia met the year before! I had no idea our trip was going to be so amazing! She remebered Julia and we got her schedule for the week. We met her everywhere and everyone knew Julia by name because Mary Poppins had told them about her!

I don't think we will ever top that year but those memories will last a lifetime!

That Cinderella dress is great and I love the dolly! Her Mary Poppins clothes are just perfect!



Diz-Mommy said:


> How precious is this picture!!  That is really a one in a million shot, ahhh cherished Disney memories!  And they say little ones won't remember!



Thank you! I agree! She was 4 years old in that picture and I know she will remember that FOREVER!

Here is Julia in May 2007 with Mary on the carousel. You can see how excited Julia was by the smile on her face!:






I agree, I think Mary belongs in the Magic Kingdom. Especially back by the carousel. We asked her about that in 08 and she said they were no longer allowed to ride the carousel.... Now she is no longer in MK double-:sad1

This was the picture that was in the CM magazine that Julia was featured in:





I just love sharing these memories with you all.


----------



## fairygoodmother

mom2rtk said:


> That is priceless! You have 2 of our most coveted photo ops: Mary on the carousel, and Mary, Bert and the penguins together. I'm hoping to give them both one more shot if we get to Disneyland this summer. I think they are easier to find there. And since we're planning a drive west to see the national parks and have signed us all up to make blankets for the "Give a Day" program so we can visit DL for a day!



They are SO much easier to find at DL.   And the CMs are so helpful.  When we were there with the twins last month we asked at City Hall first thing where Mary was...they gave me 3 times and locations, then Mary wasn't at either of them!  I found a CM "handler" later in the day and she told me  Mary would be on her way to the castle at 3:00 and that if I wanted to I could wait by the cast member entrance...but we didn't need to.  A supervisor had heard our conversation; after we walked away he followed us and told us to be at the Wishing Well at 3:00 with a "guarantee that Mary Poppins will be there".  At 3:00, he arrived with Mary Poppins, held everyone in line back (people who had followed Mary there) and allowed my girls 15 minutes alone with Mary by the Wishing Well. 
He then overheard me saying to the girls that we were going to quickly change clothes and go over to the other side of the castle to see Fairy Godmother...we got over there, he was there, and he AGAIN held up the line for 10 minutes for the girls!  Priceless memories!

















pictures are so small!  probably because they came from FB.

But you get the general idea...helpful CM=happy twins


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi everyone!  I have been toying around with a few projects ideas to get my feet with on my embroidery machine.  So.......

I have been really inspired by all your creative work and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the rag quilts I have been seeing.  My thought was to make a rag quilt for my little one's twin size bed.  I was going to use's HeatherSue's designs and embroider 9 of the squares on a white flannel, I have a print flannel picked out (it's the fairytale fabric from Joann's) now I just need to find a strip flannel I like and most likely a solid pink or yellow to go with the pattern.  What do you ladies think?  Do you think it would look good with all the embrodery on the rag quilt??  

ANy tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> They are SO much easier to find at DL.   And the CMs are so helpful.  When we were there with the twins last month we asked at City Hall first thing where Mary was...they gave me 3 times and locations, then Mary wasn't at either of them!  I found a CM "handler" later in the day and she told me  Mary would be on her way to the castle at 3:00 and that if I wanted to I could wait by the cast member entrance...but we didn't need to.  A supervisor had heard our conversation; after we walked away he followed us and told us to be at the Wishing Well at 3:00 with a "guarantee that Mary Poppins will be there".  At 3:00, he arrived with Mary Poppins, held everyone in line back (people who had followed Mary there) and allowed my girls 15 minutes alone with Mary by the Wishing Well.
> He then overheard me saying to the girls that we were going to quickly change clothes and go over to the other side of the castle to see Fairy Godmother...we got over there, he was there, and he AGAIN held up the line for 10 minutes for the girls!  Priceless memories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures are so small!  probably because they came from FB.
> 
> But you get the general idea...helpful CM=happy twins



You're right! The pictures need to be bigger!!!   What a lovely story!

Quick question: Do Mary and Bert still do their little dance show in front of the castle? Do they show up with their penguins very often?


----------



## fairygoodmother

mom2rtk said:


> Quick question: Do Mary and Bert still do their little dance show in front of the castle? Do they show up with their penguins very often?



Mary and Bert do their show at 1:30 and 2:30 everyday except Wednesday and Thursday...at least that's their schedule right now.  Bert is not around on those days either.  And yes, they're with the penguins frequently on Main Street near City Hall or at the Coca-Cola Refreshment place.


----------



## Adi12982

McDuck said:


> Adi, you already know this, but so glad you are doing better and that Isabel is hunky-dory again.


::HUGS::

I like your pacifier clip too!  Great job, especially by hand!  

And I know what you mean about having a list of projects to do (too many things I was supposed to make before she got here too!).



100AcrePrincess said:


> I missed this on FB.  I'm so glad you're feeling better now.



Thank you!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mom2rtk said:


> You're right! The pictures need to be bigger!!!   What a lovely story!
> 
> Quick question: Do Mary and Bert still do their little dance show in front of the castle? Do they show up with their penguins very often?







The show in front of the castle.





They give you this pin if you are used in the show.










Walking with the penguin.

So how do I post a link to my trip report in my signature?


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> It's just ok: NOT! It is totally adorable! What size seams are those? I usually use 1/2 inch but yours look fluffier.
> 
> Give Zoey a big birthday kiss from us!



Hey Steph, I just used the edge of the foot, of the machine - so whats that? The squares are only 5" so i didnt want to make them very big. It does give a nice fluff - lol - and that was only 1 washing!! Zoey says thanks!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Wendy, it is perfect! An amazing job as usual! I love the blanket! You make the best raggies! and little Zoey on Christmas is just great! My dogs would have been tearing through the bags and I would have never gotten a picture! (their Christmas stuff has to go high up on the mantle and in their stockings or else they won't make it to Christmas morning!) Too cute!



Well, she isnt totally innocent - lol - lets just say when we got home from Christmas eve service at church, Zoey hadnt been too happy with us - lol - these little boxes were filled with "stocking stuffers" for my mom and step father - well,,,,,Zoey decided to unpack them and eat all the hershey kisses!!!! She is famous for Christmas eve shinannagans (?spelling???)







Mirb1214 said:


> I absolutely LOVE your rag quilt.  I am wanting to make one for my DD4 to have NO clue where to start.  Do you put anything between your layers (the raggyness looks thick)?  Does that make sense??  Or is it just the 2 layers?  Also, what type of fabric did you use?  Is it flannel or would regular fabric work?  If there is something between the top and bottom layers to give it added thickness/warmth, what did you use?
> 
> I am SO excited . . . I may have a new project on my hands!!



They are fun to do.  Mine is 3 layers of flannel. That seems to be the softest feel when you are done. I havent tried 2 layers though. I think mine looks so thick because the seam is small since the squares are only 5x5. I did make one with some actual quiting material between layers for my friend who is always cold. That quilt was stiffer though. Regular fabric does work, it just doesnt seem to fray quite as much into that fuzzy look, but I've always combined cotton with flannel for the middle and bottom layers. You should totally try it!!! you will be amazed!!! Please ask if you have any questions - I'd love to help!!



pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is soooo cute!!



pitterpat said:


> I wanted to know if there were more than 2 layers, too.  Would you mind postng a picture of the "back" of the quilt?  I want to make one, too.  I LOVE the colors you used!



Yes, 3 layers of flannel - makes a really soft feel. Here is a picture of the back of the quilt. It kinda looks like a simple regular quilt. Im glad you liked the colors! I was going for girly but not frilly - and hope this works!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Haganfam5 said:


> *OMG! You just gave me the chills. Yes, that was us! My mini-poppins Julia. In February of 08! (and no you are not perstering me! I love this stuff) All of the CM's made quite the production out of Julia on that trip and she received a lot of extra attention. I am sure to everyone she looked like quite the little attraction at just over 3 feet tall dressed as Mary! She signed many autographs and had so many pictures taken with people. We even had "meeting" times with Mary and CMs to meet up and take pictures with their cameras. We will never forget that trip!  I wrote a letter to Disney about our amazing experience and they featured my letter and picture in their CM newsletter. Too funny! I wish we could have gone back in 08 but we usually can swing one trip a year. Yes, we have copies, thank you, the nice lady who wrote the article sent them to us. I can't believe what a small world it is. I bet you never thought you would speak to the person in the article. I just think that is so great. Too funny! I am here if you ever find it and want to send it my way. If not, don't worry I have a couple. *



This made me teary eyed!  Isn't it amazing how small the world can be 



pitterpat said:


> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.



Adorable!!

Night all - DH is away and I promised myself I would turn in early
...it's 12:55, Catie still needs to be put in bed (she is asleep on the sofa), and the dogs aren't in yet....so much for that plan.


----------



## PrincessKell

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I booked a venue for Scrapping for Wishes today! I had to share! I am so excited!!!!
> 
> Evansville National Guard Armory
> July 31, 2010
> 8AM-8PM
> 
> Now I am spinning circles on the next step!



WOOHOOO!! That is awesome!



karamat said:


> Lots of cute things posted since my last visit!!
> 
> 
> That couldn't be any cuter!!!  That stripe fabric is great!
> 
> 
> I think I've posted this on facebook, my blog, sewforum, and flickr... don't want to leave ya'll out
> I made my DD a charm twirl skirt last week - we were shopping at a local quilt shop and she picked up the Barnyard Buddies charm pack.  I sometimes let her pick a Fat Quarter when go to a quilt shop (she loves fabric!) but this time she wouldn't leave the charm pack alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were enough charms in the pack to make 2 skirts... now to figure out what to do with the second skirt.



What a cutie! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I already posted on the Big Give site, but thought I'd share here too.  This is my first Big Give, and I had fun doing this.    The top is a Simply Sweet variation, the pants Easy Fit with elastic at the ankles.  Jasmine is from HeatherSue, Aladin and Genie are from DivasDuds.  I must say HeatherSue has me spoiled with her designs, the others weren't hard, just fussy...on Aladin there was a piece of applique that totally got covered up with embroidery.  I like that HeatherSue has some of the detail in embroidery, it just makes sense!  I CASE'd Cathy, HeatherSue and OllieGirl to make this, I liked OllieGirl's idea of calico princesses...totally washable!  The fabric has gold sparkles, but they didn't photograph well, and it isn't crooked like it appears, I've just got it on crummy wire hangers.  My live models are either too big or too small!  lol



I love all these outfits, they are all alike but yet has each persons touch to them! She will love it.



billwendy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is the babyrag quilt and taggie I finished for my friends little girl Italia= I was hoping to be girly but not frilly - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday shirt with a HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zoey - Her birthday is Saturday -what do you think a doggie turning 12 would like????


Love the quilt and taggie. and your shirt. I need to make something like that for Peach but don't have the correct machine to do it. and what a sweet little doggie!



Adi12982 said:


> WHEW!  Finally caught up!  For those of you not my friend over on FB - last week I went to the ER with pain and nausea.  They discovered by appendix was perforated and I had surgery.  Was in the hospital until Wednesday, and I'm just starting to feel more like my old self (hard to recover when you have a two month old, especially one I had to reestablish nursing with).  I can now hopefully keep up with the thread!  Missed you all!  I've enjoyed seeing all the Christmas and winter outfits.



Oh no! I'm glad you are starting to feel like yourself again. That would be so hard with a new baby! 



minnie2 said:


> I hinted the other day about a new pattern that I LOVE and it is actually going to e a series of 3 or 4 patterns not sure but I am in love wit this box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some lovely Sisboom fabric!



What a super box! I adore that.



pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Oooh Peach would love that. What pattern is that?



fairygoodmother said:


> Mary and Bert do their show at 1:30 and 2:30 everyday except Wednesday and Thursday...at least that's their schedule right now.  Bert is not around on those days either.  And yes, they're with the penguins frequently on Main Street near City Hall or at the Coca-Cola Refreshment place.



I have always seen them there while we eat. Which is at least once or twice during our trip. For some reason I just love their hotdogs. hahaha 

I love all the Mary pictures and stories. They are soo great!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.

I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit. 

Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts. 

At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her. 

They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge. 

Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Adi I lost your quote but I'm glad you're feeling better. I feel your pain. I had a full day of sewing planned for my day off but DH had other plans.He had a pain in his side that he kept ignoring. He was still in pain this morning so I made him go to the doc. He sent DH straight to the ER and a few hours later he was in surgery to have his appendix removed. The surgeon said he was only hours from it bursting. DH is glad he finally listened to me. I can't really afford to take any time off but it looks like I'll be taking a few off until he can get back on his feet. Maybe I'll finally be able to get some sewing done.


----------



## NiniMorris

Congratulations!  That is fantastic...of course, in my mind that proves she could uses a one on one in school as well....when will schools learn?  (my public school told me I would have to sue them to get it...how silly is that!)

Nini


----------



## Stephres

PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



I'm so happy for you and your Peach! That is great that Georgia is finally getting the help she needs and your and her hard work is paying off. My job at the kids' school is pulling kids out who need intervention so it really makes me happy to see a success story! There are lots of games we play, although I work mainly with kindergarteners, let me know if you run out of ideas. 

ps I went to the principal about Megan's handwriting (she had gotten a poor grade) and he said she would never qualify for assistance, even if she failed that subject. Her teacher is wonderful and works with me, gives her special paper, etc. But it is so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## Haganfam5

poohnpigletCA said:


> The show in front of the castle.
> They give you this pin if you are used in the show.



WOW! Of all the trips we've taken, I had NO IDEA that Mary and Bert have a show in front of the castle! You know we would have been the first on line for that one! We will have to look into that when we go. Thank you for the info and your pictures are great! What amazing memories you've had too .



billwendy said:


> Hey Steph, I just used the edge of the foot, of the machine - so whats that? The squares are only 5" so i didnt want to make them very big. It does give a nice fluff - lol - and that was only 1 washing!! Zoey says thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she isnt totally innocent - lol - lets just say when we got home from Christmas eve service at church, Zoey hadnt been too happy with us - lol - these little boxes were filled with "stocking stuffers" for my mom and step father - well,,,,,Zoey decided to unpack them and eat all the hershey kisses!!!! She is famous for Christmas eve shinannagans (?spelling???)



I knew she couldn't be as innocent as she looked . I love that story! My dogs would have done the same thing! Was she okay after eating the kisses?  I guess you deserved that one after leaving such tempting treats between her and some wrapping paper . I have to be honest, I probably would have opened the presents while you were gone to get to those! 



PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



That is a GREAT story! I am so happy for you both!  I am in school for teaching write now and have done IEP's and learning disabilities. The most successful approach to learning for those who have some difficulty is constant repetition, to their ability. You have to look at it like for every 10 times your seeing/learning something their brain may get 1 of those times. I don't know her specific issue but generally there is a disconnect somewhere that makes it very difficult for learning disabled children to store the information in the brain. I admire your patience and hard work because I know it can be frustrating-----both to get an IEP and then to get services--and all the while trying to help your daughter. Julia is having issues with reading in first grade but she is getting better at it which is a wonderful sign. I think she is just going to take a bit longer than others which is fine, as long as she constantly improves. Again, yay for you both and keep up the great work!


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> WOW! Of all the trips we've taken, I had NO IDEA that Mary and Bert have a show in front of the castle! You know we would have been the first on line for that one! We will have to look into that when we go. Thank you for the info and your pictures are great! What amazing memories you've had too .



I also didn't know about it. But then we haven't been to the Land since 07. I really don't want to miss it this summer!

Gotta love the DIS! I could have spent all day in that park, but had no idea about all the Mary Poppins fun!


----------



## birdie757

syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been toying around with a few projects ideas to get my feet with on my embroidery machine.  So.......
> 
> I have been really inspired by all your creative work and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the rag quilts I have been seeing.  My thought was to make a rag quilt for my little one's twin size bed.  I was going to use's HeatherSue's designs and embroider 9 of the squares on a white flannel, I have a print flannel picked out (it's the fairytale fabric from Joann's) now I just need to find a strip flannel I like and most likely a solid pink or yellow to go with the pattern.  What do you ladies think?  Do you think it would look good with all the embrodery on the rag quilt??
> 
> ANy tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have done many rag quilts with embroidery as baby gifts.  I use flannel on the front and backs and I use a light batting in the center of the squares.  I will hoop the square like normal.  The only thing I would recommend doing differently is using a water soluble stabilizer on the top of your fabric.  This will help the stitches from being lost in the fuzzy material.  I have gone without the water soluble but the outlines just weren't as crisp as they are with.


PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!


Wow, what a great story.  I wish I could have seen her face with that test.  I can't imagine how proud she looked.  She is so lucky to have a mom fight so hard for her and work so hard with her at home.  


PrincessMickey said:


> Adi I lost your quote but I'm glad you're feeling better. I feel your pain. I had a full day of sewing planned for my day off but DH had other plans.He had a pain in his side that he kept ignoring. He was still in pain this morning so I made him go to the doc. He sent DH straight to the ER and a few hours later he was in surgery to have his appendix removed. The surgeon said he was only hours from it bursting. DH is glad he finally listened to me. I can't really afford to take any time off but it looks like I'll be taking a few off until he can get back on his feet. Maybe I'll finally be able to get some sewing done.


Glad he finally gave in to go to the dr and I hope he is recovers quickly.  appendicitis must be going around now....I am not kidding when I say I have heard of at least 5 people in the past week or so who have had an appendectomy!  

I can't believe we leave tomorrow!  I did well yesterday and got three customs finished.  All I have are two simply sweets to finish up today and I will be set.  Busy day doing laundry, packing, cleaning house and most importantly buying our tickets at AAA.  I also get to do our online check-in.  Now if today was just Thursday instead of Wed.  We do gym class, swim class and ballet class today


----------



## tvgirlmin

I lost all my tags - so frustrating!  There have been some amazing projects - I loved the rag quilt and all the beautiful Mary photos!  I am in the mood to watch Mary again - I haven't seen the movie in years, and I think my little daughter would really enjoy it!

Finished up a High School Musical Simply Sweet Halter Dress for my friend's daughter - Emmy just had to model it!  It was floor length on her!











And, just for fun, Emmy's french braids I did for school yesterday!  I was inspired by the hair-do pics on the board a few days ago - can't remember who posted the pics and I lost the tag, but your little girl was so cute and I loved the 'do!  So now that Em is getting old enough to sit still for a few minutes (if I bribe her with coloring or a treat), I am starting small and working my way up to grand 'do's!











Next up is Emmy's valentine's dress, but I ordered the material on Ebay and am waiting for it to come in - uggggh, patience is not my virtue when I really want to get started!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



 Great job mom! - and Georgia!!


----------



## McDuck

PrincessKell said:


> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



That is wonderful news!  Glad your and Georgia's hard work and persistence paid off!  



tvgirlmin said:


> I lost all my tags - so frustrating!  There have been some amazing projects - I loved the rag quilt and all the beautiful Mary photos!  I am in the mood to watch Mary again - I haven't seen the movie in years, and I think my little daughter would really enjoy it!
> 
> Finished up a High School Musical Simply Sweet Halter Dress for my friend's daughter - Emmy just had to model it!  It was floor length on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just for fun, Emmy's french braids I did for school yesterday!  I was inspired by the hair-do pics on the board a few days ago - can't remember who posted the pics and I lost the tag, but your little girl was so cute and I loved the 'do!  So now that Em is getting old enough to sit still for a few minutes (if I bribe her with coloring or a treat), I am starting small and working my way up to grand 'do's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Emmy's valentine's dress, but I ordered the material on Ebay and am waiting for it to come in - uggggh, patience is not my virtue when I really want to get started!



That's really cute!  Hope your fabric comes in soon!  Waiting for stuff to arrive seems to take forever.


----------



## Granna4679

PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!




Way to go mom and Georgia!!!  You should both be soooo proud.  
P.S. I love that her name is Georgia and you call her Peach.  How cute.
      My DGD2's middle name is Georgia (Gwendolyn Georgia) too.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Good morning!

I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.

So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season. 

Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.  

I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!

Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!

Deb


----------



## woodkins

PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



That is amazing  Congratulations to you both! As a fellow mommy of a special little girl I know how BIG an accomplishment this is for her (and for you). I hope things continue to improve for you both & enjoy the great rewards of both of your efforts!


----------



## revrob

Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb



Does she use a notbook to organize her badge work?  A notebook cover would be cute!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hi gals!

Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.  






close-up of Tink





Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated



The outfit is just adorable and so is your daughter!


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't been keeping up with the thread again and I know I've missed all sorts of great stuff.  Ugh!



PrincessKell said:


> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!


GO GEORGIA!!! That is wonderful!!! It sounds like your hard work is paying off!  I'm so proud of our little Peach (and her mommy)!



Haganfam5 said:


> I knew she couldn't be as innocent as she looked . I love that story! My dogs would have done the same thing! Was she okay after eating the kisses?  I guess you deserved that one after leaving such tempting treats between her and some wrapping paper . I have to be honest, I probably would have opened the presents while you were gone to get to those!


You know, I was thinking the same thing! I would have had a hard time resisting, too!  Poor Zoey! 



tvgirlmin said:


>


Love the HSM dress!  The french braids look adorable!  Tessa has very elaborate ideas of how she'd like me to do her hair in the  mornings.  But, I generally only have 3 minutes to do it.  So, her desired styles are often simplified. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb


I'm fresh out of new ideas today.  But, I wanted to say hi!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated


Very pretty!! I think you did a great job on the machine applique!  It's hard to cut close enough to get all the fuzzies, especially when the design has a narrower satin stitch like this one.  But, I think it looks perfect!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



 Way to go!  Both of you!  That's an wonderful accomplishment.  I'm really glad the school finally came through on their end to get Peach some help, too.  



PrincessMickey said:


> Adi I lost your quote but I'm glad you're feeling better. I feel your pain. I had a full day of sewing planned for my day off but DH had other plans.He had a pain in his side that he kept ignoring. He was still in pain this morning so I made him go to the doc. He sent DH straight to the ER and a few hours later he was in surgery to have his appendix removed. The surgeon said he was only hours from it bursting. DH is glad he finally listened to me. I can't really afford to take any time off but it looks like I'll be taking a few off until he can get back on his feet. Maybe I'll finally be able to get some sewing done.



I'm so glad he finally listened to you.  That's pretty scary that it was that close to rupturing.  I hope he recovers quickly.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated



Good job on the applique.  Very cute outfit.


----------



## McDuck

desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated



Oh that is just so darned cute!    Love the cuffs.

Well, it is official!!!!!  We got an email PIN code and so DH gave me the go-ahead to book our room.  We will taking Princess Kaitlyn for her first visit in December!  Now I've got to start planning outfits to make for her for real!  Just pray the Navy doesn't have other ideas about our trip opposed to ours.


----------



## woodkins

Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb



My neighbor actually made me a tote bag out of the Girl Scout fabrics for Christmas (one wiht badges and the other patterned with sayings etc). I am the leader so it is a great way to bring my supplies and handbooks so that may be a good use for you. She made one for my dd and also a pillowcase for her.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

pitterpat said:


> I've been home with a sick child for 2 days now and have been able to get a little sewing done.
> 
> So I wanted to share what I finished this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive dd's messy hair.  She's feeling better, but is still not 100%.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



No apologies!  Didn't you read page 1?  The outfit is adorable!  I love the bottom how it looks like a cheer skirt.  how did you do that?



PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level. As some of you know we have been fighting with the school for and IEP since kindergarten, finally getting it last week!  When they did their testing at the beginning of the year she was 1.0 in reading level which is starting first grade. So she was a complete grade below. The school will not do one to one aides until the student is two grades below. Which is outragous to me. She didn't pass any of her bench mark testing. Since getting no help last year and the start of this year, I have been working with Georgia sooo much. Thinking of ways to make games out of learning and finding websites and worksheets and such to help make it fun for her instead of work that would just push her over the limit.
> 
> Im glad to say that it has paid off!!! First off, Im very happy she finally...finally got an IEP that will work for her and help guide her and support her needs. She has modified homework with reward charts and sticker books with goals. She responds very well to simple quick rewards. She will have alternative language arts work books to help her with her writing instead of what they currently are using. The school has two rotating teacher assts. that goes to each class for an hour a day. They will be switching the time for Georgia's class to have an the asst when they are doing math in class to asst with Georgia in the back instead of doing it independently. That is good. I am happy with that. Since she doesn't need an aide all the time just when doing math and language arts.
> 
> At our IEP meeting, the teacher showed Georgias newest tests for reading. They haven't taken the others yet, that is this week.. (fingers crossed there is improvement). Reading she went from 1.0 to 1.6 in four months! and she started second grade reading 17 words per minute (they had a starting point of 50-60 wpm) and now she is at 60wpm! That is major! I was so extremely proud of her. She is pulled out for reading, I think that helps along with all the reading and site words we do at home too. She is in a Math intervention class after school three days a week. Which they say isn't helping much. We are going to take a different approach to it. She has a different learning style so they are going to build a program for her.
> 
> They take spelling tests every friday, and I am proud to say that Georgia got her very first 100% on it last friday!!!!!!!!!! They have challenge words as well, and the teachers have always said not to have her do them. but we always study them anyway, and she got ALL seven of them right!!!!  Everyone was beaming with excitement. Georgia was so very proud of herself. She worked very hard and studied so much. The look on her face when I saw her test was just pure joy! We put it on the fridge.
> 
> Okie dokie! I just wanted to share.  Wow that was a lot. But like I said, its good news and you all are like family and that is who you tell when you have good news! So if you made it this far, thank you!



I am so glad things are turning around!  I hope you take that girl out for some treat for that 100!  



desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated



I think you did a great job!  My first applique wasn't photogenic.....yours is great!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

That's a darling outfit!!  The applique looks perfect to me, you'll drive yourself bonkers obessesing over fuzzies!  Take heart, my first embroidery project ended up being upside down


----------



## PrincessKell

NiniMorris said:


> Congratulations!  That is fantastic...of course, in my mind that proves she could uses a one on one in school as well....when will schools learn?  (my public school told me I would have to sue them to get it...how silly is that!)
> 
> Nini



It amazes me how much we have to battle schools for help. I can't believe they actually said that to you. 



Stephres said:


> I'm so happy for you and your Peach! That is great that Georgia is finally getting the help she needs and your and her hard work is paying off. My job at the kids' school is pulling kids out who need intervention so it really makes me happy to see a success story! There are lots of games we play, although I work mainly with kindergarteners, let me know if you run out of ideas.
> 
> ps I went to the principal about Megan's handwriting (she had gotten a poor grade) and he said she would never qualify for assistance, even if she failed that subject. Her teacher is wonderful and works with me, gives her special paper, etc. But it is so frustrating sometimes!





Haganfam5 said:


> That is a GREAT story! I am so happy for you both!  I am in school for teaching write now and have done IEP's and learning disabilities. The most successful approach to learning for those who have some difficulty is constant repetition, to their ability. You have to look at it like for every 10 times your seeing/learning something their brain may get 1 of those times. I don't know her specific issue but generally there is a disconnect somewhere that makes it very difficult for learning disabled children to store the information in the brain. I admire your patience and hard work because I know it can be frustrating-----both to get an IEP and then to get services--and all the while trying to help your daughter. Julia is having issues with reading in first grade but she is getting better at it which is a wonderful sign. I think she is just going to take a bit longer than others which is fine, as long as she constantly improves. Again, yay for you both and keep up the great work!





ireland_nicole said:


> Great job mom! - and Georgia!!





McDuck said:


> That is wonderful news!  Glad your and Georgia's hard work and persistence paid off!





Granna4679 said:


> Way to go mom and Georgia!!!  You should both be soooo proud.
> P.S. I love that her name is Georgia and you call her Peach.  How cute.
> My DGD2's middle name is Georgia (Gwendolyn Georgia) too.





Astro Orbiter said:


> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb



What about a book bag or overnight back pack of some sorts. you can make a headband or pony holders with the scraps



woodkins said:


> That is amazing  Congratulations to you both! As a fellow mommy of a special little girl I know how BIG an accomplishment this is for her (and for you). I hope things continue to improve for you both & enjoy the great rewards of both of your efforts!





desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated




I think it looks great!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread again and I know I've missed all sorts of great stuff.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> GO GEORGIA!!! That is wonderful!!! It sounds like your hard work is paying off!  I'm so proud of our little Peach (and her mommy)!





100AcrePrincess said:


> Way to go!  Both of you!  That's an wonderful accomplishment.  I'm really glad the school finally came through on their end to get Peach some help, too.
> 
> 
> .





mommyof2princesses said:


> I am so glad things are turning around!  I hope you take that girl out for some treat for that 100!
> 
> 
> !



Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. My mom is sending her a book about horses with a horse book mark. She loves horses. And I have a basket of goodies just for these special times. She got to pick out some things from it. She picked out a  blow dryer for her dolls and some super cool brushes for barbies. She also got some stickers and her dad is bringing her back something. He picks up things for her from each state he goes to (for those of you that don't know, he is an over the road truck driver) I told him to keep them in a box and when he gets home to just put them in it and give them to her one at a time for these times, when she goes to school on time good grades, great homework efforts and such. She is really excited about learning right now so that is great. I need to keep her on this track, and switch things up every so often so she doesn't get board with it. I think if she does good on her book report I am gonna do one of the enchanted calls from one of the Disney characters!  Thank you again everyone! It means so much to me.


----------



## pitterpat

PrincessKell said:


> WOOHOOO!! That is awesome!
> 
> Oooh Peach would love that. What pattern is that?



It is Simplicity 3512.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok this is a little off topic but I have to share with my DIS family.
> 
> I have been working with Peach so much on her homework, reading, writing and math to get her to reach grade level.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is great news.  I frequently find myself stepping in when I "know" the school should handle the problem better.  Go Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> Astro Orbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great fabric!  I've never seen it before, but would love to make a tablecloth for my Daisy troop for cookie booths or a skirt for either of my girls.  Adorable!  Sorry, I don't have any thoughts on what to make other than those mentioned...
> 
> 
> 
> desparatelydisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is really cute!  My daughters would love it!
> 
> I'm spending my sewing time ruffling and gathering.  Not my favorite, but I'm not patient enough to learn how to use my new ruffler foot.  I broke a needle and thought I'd killed my machine so now I'm back to the old way.  I even used Carla's tut, but I don't have patience.  Oh well.....I can do gathers and ruffles in the carpool line!  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lori123

Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb



I made a dress out of the pink cookie/floral fabric (also some of the green cookie/floral) - for my daughter to sell cookies in!  Turned out super cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to work on better trimming.  I thought I trimmed it really well but I had to do a lot of post embroidery trimming for fuzzies.  I am using the nail type clippers that came with the machine.  Any advice on this would be much appreciated



Cute!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

100AcrePrincess said:


> Good job on the applique.  Very cute outfit.





McDuck said:


> Oh that is just so darned cute!    Love the cuffs.





PrincessKell said:


> I think it looks great!





pitterpat said:


> This is really cute!  My daughters would love it!





ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!



Thanks, gals!  Y'all never told me that hooping was sooooooo hard!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I think you did a great job!  My first applique wasn't photogenic.....yours is great!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Take heart, my first embroidery project ended up being upside down



Notice that I never said it was my FIRST one; just my FIRST OUTFIT   The first ones I tried, DH said "you'll get better".  I think that was the nicest thing he could think of to say 



HeatherSue said:


> Very pretty!! I think you did a great job on the machine applique!  It's hard to cut close enough to get all the fuzzies, especially when the design has a narrower satin stitch like this one.  But, I think it looks perfect!





Diz-Mommy said:


> The applique looks perfect to me, you'll drive yourself bonkers obessesing over fuzzies!



I'm glad to know it wasn't just me.  I thought I was doing good before it stitched, and I was very disheartened when the satin stitch didn't cover everything.



McDuck said:


> Well, it is official!!!!!  We got an email PIN code and so DH gave me the go-ahead to book our room.  We will taking Princess Kaitlyn for her first visit in December!  Now I've got to start planning outfits to make for her for real!  Just pray the Navy doesn't have other ideas about our trip opposed to ours.







pitterpat said:


> It is Simplicity 3512.



I have to go look at that pattern now...that dress is adorable


----------



## McDuck

*Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?

1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle  
2) Paper Doll dress
3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle

I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.

And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I would say definitely one and if you can swing it, add the 3.  I really think you're going to want pants- both for your trip and in general, and trust me, these are the absolute best thing to start with- I've taught two people to sew in the last couple months with this pattern.  Plus, the stripwork is really fun w/ Christmassy coordinates; however, the simply sweet and aline look absolutely adorable shortened to hip length tops over the pants, and are super easy to layer.

As far as how much, it's a tough one; I probably buy too much most of the time, but I don't think you'd use over a yard for any one outfit at that size.  What I would suggest is get a couple yards of maybe two fabrics you really like and then maybe a yard of a couple more- best if they all coordinate.  That way you can mix and match your pieces; and you can always fill in with minnie dot- that's available year round.

I'm sure you'll get better advice than mine, but hopefully this can get you started on ideas.


----------



## DisneyKings

So, I'm waiting on my brother 780D to arrive.  What do I need to have on hand?  Should I go ahead & order the 50 threads from marathon (I think that's what ya'll have said & I saw in bookmarks) or should I order just a few & make sure it will work with my machine.  What else do I need?  I've been eyeing all of heathersue's designs!  Thanks!

I finished my first pair of adult easy fits (for my brother) tonight.  I can't believe I was able to get the whole thing done in 1 day--that's a 1st for me!  After the nightmare I had over the weekend making nightgowns for my girls, I definitely needed that.


----------



## Miz Diz

desparatelydisney said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Finally finished my first machine appliqued outfit...just a portrait peasant with easy fits but I am pretty tickled with how well I got Tink lined up.  She could be shifted a bit more but she is straight and pretty close to center.


That looks great!  I love it!


DisneyKings said:


> So, I'm waiting on my brother 780D to arrive.  What do I need to have on hand?  Should I go ahead & order the 50 threads from marathon (I think that's what ya'll have said & I saw in bookmarks) or should I order just a few & make sure it will work with my machine.  What else do I need?  I've been eyeing all of heathersue's designs!  Thanks!


Make sure you get stabilizer.  You will also want some scissors that are small and sharp to get small threads at the end of your embroidery or between letters.


----------



## Miz Diz

I'm so excited. I went to a local sewing/fabric shop and they had the Eric Carle fabric.  I bought the Brown bear fabric. I bought the knot dress pattern on YCMT and am going to do that with the fabric.  I also have 3 other shirts I am making for dd, but I am really excited about the Eric Carle fabric.  The knot dress pattern looks really easy, too.


I am making dd a shirt for AK.  It is zebra stripe and solid red fabric.  I am going to do a vneck with the red on half and the zebra on the other half and have a mickey head on one of the sides.  Which side do you think I should do the mickey head?  Left or right?  DH says leftt, but I thought most of the pics here show it on the right.  Not sure, though.


----------



## desparatelydisney

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle



I started with the A-Line.  It thought it was super easy and customizable.  She wears it over a long sleeve in the winter.  Here is a picture of my my first couple 

First try; ignore the one on the left, it's a pattern I will NEVER make again. This A-line is reversible - pink outside/green inside. 





Try one went well enough for me to try mixing things up a bit for try 2





Good luck!  Warning....it's addictive 

Off topic, but have to post!!  I am about the scream!!

Got PIN!!
Booked a trip in early December for May for DS's birthday. 
Told DH we have plenty of time to decide for sure (final pmt due in April)
Got all the reservations I wanted, even Aqua Tour on his birthday!  
Found out DD's recital was the first day of the trip.  
Rescheduled.  
Everything still good.
Week before Christmas, DH decides I was "rash" to book and that we shouldn't go to WDW in 2010.
Have a big, multi-day conversation; I reluctantly agree.
Cancel trip & all ressies.
Last night as I crawl into bed, DH says...."maybe we should go to Disney for Luke's birthday."
Can I scream now???????


----------



## Haganfam5

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Everything I was going to say, the previous poster mentioned already, I guess great minds think alike!  I would go with set 1- and 3 if you could. You definitly want the Peasant top, and the easy fit pants. Stripwork is a great one but you are eventually going to want the options that come along with Simply Sweet. I agreee with the previous post about the amount of fabric too.



Miz Diz said:


> I'm so excited. I went to a local sewing/fabric shop and they had the Eric Carle fabric.  I bought the Brown bear fabric. I bought the knot dress pattern on YCMT and am going to do that with the fabric.  I also have 3 other shirts I am making for dd, but I am really excited about the Eric Carle fabric.  The knot dress pattern looks really easy, too.
> 
> 
> I am making dd a shirt for AK.  It is zebra stripe and solid red fabric.  I am going to do a vneck with the red on half and the zebra on the other half and have a mickey head on one of the sides.  Which side do you think I should do the mickey head?  Left or right?  DH says leftt, but I thought most of the pics here show it on the right.  Not sure, though.



I LOVE Brown Bear fabric! I want some! 

The red and Zebra sound great! I would do the Mickey head on the solid red side because there will already be along going on on the Zebra side. Whatever you decide to do, I am sure it will be great!




desparatelydisney said:


> I started with the A-Line.  It thought it was super easy and customizable.  She wears it over a long sleeve in the winter.  Here is a picture of my my first couple
> 
> First try; ignore the one on the left, it's a pattern I will NEVER make again. This A-line is reversible - pink outside/green inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try one went well enough for me to try mixing things up a bit for try 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  Warning....it's addictive
> 
> Off topic, but have to post!!  I am about the scream!!
> 
> Got PIN!!
> Booked a trip in early December for May for DS's birthday.
> Told DH we have plenty of time to decide for sure (final pmt due in April)
> Got all the reservations I wanted, even Aqua Tour on his birthday!
> Found out DD's recital was the first day of the trip.
> Rescheduled.
> Everything still good.
> Week before Christmas, DH decides I was "rash" to book and that we shouldn't go to WDW in 2010.
> Have a big, multi-day conversation; I reluctantly agree.
> Cancel trip & all ressies.
> Last night as I crawl into bed, DH says...."maybe we should go to Disney for Luke's birthday."
> Can I scream now???????



You outfits are great!

Don't you just love those hubbies? Too funny! I bet you just took a deep breath and said great idea hunny.  . Great story. I have one of them too, it keeps things interesting . Gotta LOVE um!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Definitely #1.  The potrait peasant is not only a cute dress, it makes a great shirt and nightgown.  Love the stripwork jumper, use it too much!  And the pants I can't live without.  DD has quite a few pairs as does her AG doll!  Now, I like #3 also because of the simply sweet.  Haven't tried the aline or scalopini although I do have them too!


----------



## revrob

desparatelydisney said:


> Off topic, but have to post!!  I am about the scream!!
> 
> Got PIN!!
> Booked a trip in early December for May for DS's birthday.
> Told DH we have plenty of time to decide for sure (final pmt due in April)
> Got all the reservations I wanted, even Aqua Tour on his birthday!
> Found out DD's recital was the first day of the trip.
> Rescheduled.
> Everything still good.
> Week before Christmas, DH decides I was "rash" to book and that we shouldn't go to WDW in 2010.
> Have a big, multi-day conversation; I reluctantly agree.
> Cancel trip & all ressies.
> Last night as I crawl into bed, DH says...."maybe we should go to Disney for Luke's birthday."
> Can I scream now???????




UGH!  Sure, dear!  We SHOULD go to WDW for DS's birthday!  That's a GREAT idea!  Do you have the number so you can call tomorrow and make the arrangements? 1-407-WDISNEY - Have fun making the arrangements!


----------



## NiniMorris

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



OK... I have both # 1 and #3.  My 8 year old daughter made the A line in one afternoon.  It was her first dress and she made it for her niece's birthday present.  I have used that pattern to teach my DIL how to sew...she mad about 10 before she decided to branch out into other items.  

In my opinion it is easy-peasy to use as a first project.  One, it is easy to understand and construct, and two, you get great results fast...but it doesn't look like it was easy or fast.  KWIM?

My DIL normally shops at a well known boutiquey store...their best seller is an A line shift with monograms...

I am a quilter, so I always get at least a yard more than I need...it came in handy when I made the girls the autograph quilt.  I got to use fabrics from all their dresses.  (of course I need more storage for my stash now!)

Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I have been so busy, I have barely been able to lurk!

We head out for Ohio in the morning...pray for good travel weather...I am not looking forward to heading north in the winter!  I am so scared of snow...well driving in it.  Tim promised me that if it starts to snow, we will get a hotel right then and not keep driving.  

I am looking forward to taking the kids tubing...they are so excited.  I will be when we get there!

I made them all ski masks that came out real cute...I'll post action shots after we get home.  I was able to find all three of them ski bibs and boots at our local Goodwill and thrift store all in great shape...I mean really, people don't need them that much around here!  But all in all I only spent $20!!!  Gotta love a deal!


I hope I didn't miss if anything else has been discussed about the brick at GKTW...If so, please know I would really like to be a part of it too.

So many cute things posted and triumphs for our kids...you guys seem like you are having a good week!  Keep it up!

Okay...off to take the dog to the kennel and buy some last minute things at Wal-Mart!

HAve a great weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've followed this thread off an on since the beginning; not so much in the last year.  I lost my mojo, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, DD is a Brownie this year and we're heading into the dreaded cookie-selling season.
> 
> Has anyone made any great crafts/outfit pieces/masterpieces using the Girl Scout fabric?  I bought a yard of the overall floral yesterday ( http://www.robertkaufman.com/pre-cut/girl_scoutsreg/ ), thinking that it would be DD's favorite.
> 
> I'm NOT going to make a twirl skirt of any fashion; she's got a drawer full of them.  I'd like for it to be worn/used with her Brownie vest, so any top is out of it.  They don't go camping, so pillowcases, sit-upons, etc. would never be seen/used.  I've already seen everything on the Robert Kaufman site.  I'm thinking of a headband using the free pattern I pulled off YCMT a long time ago, but that's just a few inches!
> 
> Any great ideas?  I'll surf photobucket and flickr later, but was hoping that someone could inspire me.  Thanks!
> 
> Deb



You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.


----------



## pitterpat

2cutekidz said:


> You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.



I've seen you all posting these during my years of lurkdom so I just have to ask....How do you do that?!  Do you have to take the jeans apart?  Then how do you put them back together?  Please explain this one to me because I SOOOOOO want to try it.  (And doing it for cookie sales sounds like an awesome idea ---- I will, however, skip camping in February in Michigan or elsewhere!)


----------



## 2cutekidz

pitterpat said:


> I've seen you all posting these during my years of lurkdom so I just have to ask....How do you do that?!  Do you have to take the jeans apart?  Then how do you put them back together?  Please explain this one to me because I SOOOOOO want to try it.  (And doing it for cookie sales sounds like an awesome idea ---- I will, however, skip camping in February in Michigan or elsewhere!)



Yes, you have to rip open a seam.  For these I have to go pretty far up the seam, so it's easiest if you open a side seam (instead of the inside seam) These don't have the frayed edges, but you could do it that way too.

I don't use a fusible, but you could.  I cut my squares a little bigger than I want them, and fold under one of the long edges (this edge will be layered on top.) and the edge that is not going to be buried in the seam. I start from the bottom and work my way up.  So the bottom edge of my first square/strip is folded under (like a hem) and the inside edge is too.  Line the folded edges up to the inside seam, and the hem, pin and sew around all edges.  You can use a straight, zig-zag, or decoraive stitch.  Repeat with as many layers as you like.  For the top layer, both the top and bottom edges need to be folded under. You can either hem them, use bias tape, or keep the original hem.  Make sense??  Here's another pair I did..


----------



## desparatelydisney

revrob said:


> UGH!  Sure, dear!  We SHOULD go to WDW for DS's birthday!  That's a GREAT idea!  Do you have the number so you can call tomorrow and make the arrangements? 1-407-WDISNEY - Have fun making the arrangements!



OH HOW I WISH I COULD DO THIS  He has ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what it takes.

Unfortunately, as a WDW TA, he knows I call 5x a day anyway so it really wouldn't work.  Plus, he would just say..."oh, well.  Guess you don't really want to go."


----------



## NaeNae

desparatelydisney said:


> OH HOW I WISH I COULD DO THIS  He has ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what it takes.
> 
> Unfortunately, as a WDW TA, he knows I call 5x a day anyway so it really wouldn't work.  Plus, he would just say..."oh, well.  Guess you don't really want to go."



ACK, you're a WDW TA?  How great is that!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

UGGGHHH I blame all of you for me totally blowing my New Year's resolution to keep up with the thread this time around.   You gals can CHAT!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.




McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Thanks for this post, I could have written it myself. I have only ever sewn with a pattern from Joann's and I really want to branch out and sew some cute things for my DGD. I will be reading the answers with great interest.

Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.





[/IMG]

Mary


----------



## pitterpat

2cutekidz said:


> Yes, you have to rip open a seam.  For these I have to go pretty far up the seam, so it's easiest if you open a side seam (instead of the inside seam) These don't have the frayed edges, but you could do it that way too.
> 
> I don't use a fusible, but you could.  I cut my squares a little bigger than I want them, and fold under one of the long edges (this edge will be layered on top.) and the edge that is not going to be buried in the seam. I start from the bottom and work my way up.  So the bottom edge of my first square/strip is folded under (like a hem) and the inside edge is too.  Line the folded edges up to the inside seam, and the hem, pin and sew around all edges.  You can use a straight, zig-zag, or decoraive stitch.  Repeat with as many layers as you like.  For the top layer, both the top and bottom edges need to be folded under. You can either hem them, use bias tape, or keep the original hem.  Make sense??  Here's another pair I did..



Makes perfect sense.  Thanks!


----------



## RMAMom

desparatelydisney said:


> OH HOW I WISH I COULD DO THIS  He has ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what it takes.
> 
> Unfortunately, as a WDW TA, he knows I call 5x a day anyway so it really wouldn't work.  Plus, he would just say..."oh, well.  Guess you don't really want to go."



I think I would have said that maybe his next wife will go to Disney with him!

I would love to be a TA especially a Disney TA but I can't find any info on how to get into this business. I checked the local college to see if there were classes but no luck. If you have the time I would love some advise. I searched the net but found a lot of information that seemed shady so I was afraid to trust any info I found online.


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> I think I would have said that maybe his next wife will go to Disney with him!
> 
> I would love to be a TA especially a Disney TA but I can't find any info on how to get into this business. I checked the local college to see if there were classes but no luck. If you have the time I would love some advise. I searched the net but found a lot of information that seemed shady so I was afraid to trust any info I found online.



LOL... my hubby told me I should look into being a Disney TA since I help everyone plan their trips!  If you find out how to go about it...let me know!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am so far behind that catching up is impossible at this point but great job Kelly on getting the IEP and for Peach doing so well!  

I have about 3 months to our next WDW trip and just wondering what on earth I could make?  We have most of our customs already from previous trips.  I just wanted something new.  Suggestions?

Then in July we will go to DL and our girl Wyoming will be along.  She will need complete customs for the DL trip.  Please once again, any suggestions are so appreciated!

Finally, we are making a closet on the interior of DS room that will also be accessed by the guest room.  Everything in DS room needs to come out and sit in the family room until it is finished and then put back.  All the furniture then comes out of the guest room and put into storage since it is what caused the remodel.  Hope we make it through with the house ripped apart.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

So I bought these cute jeans that were too small for me to begin with thinking I'd take them apart and do a fabric pannel on the side seams and perhaps doll them up with a little embroidery too...they were only $3 so if I mess them up who cares!  Now since I've found out I'm pregnant I was thinking I'd try to do the above AND cut out the zipper and button portion and put in a tummy pannel.  The full tummy pannel, because those half bands never worked for me in the past.

Anyone have experience making materninty jeans?  Any advice on fabric content for the tummy pannel?  A spandex blend I'm guessing, but I want it to have a tiny bit of control to it to have a smooth belly.  Any ideas or step by step dirrections would be Maaaa-velous!


----------



## rie'smom

Diz-Mommy said:


> So I bought these cute jeans that were too small for me to begin with thinking I'd take them apart and do a fabric pannel on the side seams and perhaps doll them up with a little embroidery too...they were only $3 so if I mess them up who cares!  Now since I've found out I'm pregnant I was thinking I'd try to do the above AND cut out the zipper and button portion and put in a tummy pannel.  The full tummy pannel, because those half bands never worked for me in the past.
> 
> Anyone have experience making materinty jeans?  Any advice on fabric content for the tummy pannel.  A spandex blend I'm guessing, but I want it to have a tiny bit of control to it to have a smooth belly.  Any ideas or step by step dirrections would be Maaaa-velous!



This is a tutorial to transform regular jeans to maternity:


http://www.instructables.com/id/How_to_Make_Maternity_Jeans_Using_Regular_Jeans_an/


----------



## froggy33

McDuck said:


> *Pattern Question...*  Since we are definitely going to Disney this December (unless the Navy pulls a nasty trick on us somehow) I'm going to make Kaitlyn some customs for the trip.  I'll be making 18 month sized, based on everyone's wonderful suggestions, since she'll be nearly 14 months old when we go.  I ordered a Feliz pattern earlier this week, which will probably be last on my tackle list--if I get brave enough at all.  LOL  I'm looking at the following patterns on YCMT.  Which would be best for me to start with?
> 
> 1) Portrait Peasant / Stripwork Jumper / Easy Fit Pants bundle
> 2) Paper Doll dress
> 3) A-Line / Scallopini / Simply Sweet bundle
> 
> I also have a couple of McCall's baby clothes outfits patterns--some playsuits and some Laura Ashley sundresses but I'm not sure they would layer as well for December.
> 
> And *fabric question*--DH gave me the go ahead to pick up some fabric Friday when he gets paid.  Without having any patterns in hand, would you say I'd be safe with picking up about 2 yds of each fabric?  Should I get less?  More?  Really hoping some Christmas fabric is still on the clearance rack and hasn't been picked up yet.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Hey there!  I agree with the others, definitely #1.  The easy fits rock!  I made 2 pair last night in less than 3 hours!  All of Carla's patterns are great, but the ones I would definitely get, and that would be the most useful and versatile are the portrait peasant, the easy fit pants, and the Simply Sweet.  I was able to make almost all my customs using these.  The a-line is nice as well, and reversible!  

We took our daughter for the first time this past December when she was just shy of 17 months.  I made Carla's patterns in a size 1 (I think that is about a 12-18mth).  These fit nice and can still be layered over a shirt.  A nice way to do the simply sweet jumper bodice is with straps that knot through a button hole (adjustable) and with a little elastic under the arms.  We can explain that if you get the pattern.

For fabric-I am a cheap skate.  I usually only get 1 yard and only buy on sale.  1 yard is definitely enough to make one of these patterns for a 1 year old, but it is nice to have 2 yards of you favorite fabrics.  I do buy a lot of white, because I use it the most!

Good luck!


----------



## desparatelydisney

RMAMom said:


> I would love to be a TA especially a Disney TA but I can't find any info on how to get into this business. I checked the local college to see if there were classes but no luck. If you have the time I would love some advise. I searched the net but found a lot of information that seemed shady so I was afraid to trust any info I found online.





NiniMorris said:


> LOL... my hubby told me I should look into being a Disney TA since I help everyone plan their trips!  If you find out how to go about it...let me know! Nini



I'll PM y'all.  I work for a great agency (Off to Neverland Travel) part-time from home but I don't think I should put a lot of info on here about it.  I was a CM in college and got the bug.  DH & I run our own business so I don't do the TA thing full-time but it pays for us to go once or twice a year without having to pull from our regular funds   Plus, as I have been quoted more than once as saying, "it's kinda like being an alcoholic bartender"   (no offense intended to those who live with that horrible disease ).


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.

This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.






These are the Dopey shirts my boys requested.






This is the Bolt sweatsuit I did for my oldest son.






This is my oldest in his "cool dude" pose.






This is my youngest striking a pose.






Thanks for letting me post these ladies !

Dawn


----------



## Diz-Mommy

rie'smom said:


> This is a tutorial to transform regular jeans to maternity:
> 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How_to_Make_Maternity_Jeans_Using_Regular_Jeans_an/



Very cool!!  Thanks!! I would have never thought about using an old tee shirt for the tummy pannel!!  That saves money on a fabric purchase!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

2cutekidz said:


> You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.



Very cute.  I love the Mickey heads on them.



RMAMom said:


> I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post, I could have written it myself. I have only ever sewn with a pattern from Joann's and I really want to branch out and sew some cute things for my DGD. I will be reading the answers with great interest.
> 
> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary



I hope the pain gets better & you're able to get everything straightened out.

That dress is adorable,  but your gd is too cute!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post these ladies !
> 
> Dawn



Great shirts!  I really like Dopey.  He's always been my favorite dwarf.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).

Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.





the candles





the slices of cake velcro apart





I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.









DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
cheese face 









They made each other mail out of fabric.  Every scrap piece of paper or mickey paint ship in our house gets delivered until it's falling apart so I thought this might work better.  They're felt on one side & white cotton on the other. I did the sewing for dd2, but dd6 did her own.  They drew/wrote on the cotton side.






This is from NYE.  We had friends from church over.  The boys were in the living room playing rock band.  Next thing I knew dd6 had her guitar out to join the fun.  Her friends were playing dress up with they tutus so she wanted her petti on.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

100 Acre Princess - I LOVE the felt food items for tea parties and such.  I may have to try the doughnuts and lollipops.  That is such a precious idea!  

The robe is cute too!  

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

2cutekidz said:


> You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.



Thanks for posting.  I refurbish a lot of overalls.  I am going to have to try this on a pair for summer.  Really cute fabric coordination with the animal prints.



RMAMom said:


> I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.
> 
> 
> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary



Hope your hubby bounces back to his old self soon. 

The dress you made for DGD is adorable.  My DGD2 is also a huge Winnie fan.
Her name is Wendy and we call her Wendy the Pooh.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.
> 
> This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Dopey shirts my boys requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bolt sweatsuit I did for my oldest son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest in his "cool dude" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my youngest striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post these ladies !
> 
> Dawn



All of the shirts are just so cute and so are your little ones.  I love the posed pictures.  So cute!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
> cheese face



Cute idea with all of the felt food.  I bet they are having so much fun.  My DGDs love to play "kitchen".  They would have fun with these.  The robe is so cute and I love the cheesy smile.  She looks like she loves it too.

Very cute petti (and daughters) too.


----------



## desparatelydisney

100AcrePrincess said:


> the slices of cake velcro apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.



They are sooo cute...I always wondered why there were all these felt food patterns.  I just imagined people decorating with them in some strange way. But I know that Catie would LOVE having them to feed her stuffed animals!  Sometimes I can be very dense 

QUOTE=Mom2SamandJames;35007238]
This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.





 [/QUOTE]
I love all the appliques but I had to stay how adorable this picture is.  What a happy trio


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Mom2SamandJames said:


> 100 Acre Princess - I LOVE the felt food items for tea parties and such.  I may have to try the doughnuts and lollipops.  That is such a precious idea!
> 
> The robe is cute too!
> 
> Dawn





Granna4679 said:


> Cute idea with all of the felt food.  I bet they are having so much fun.  My DGDs love to play "kitchen".  They would have fun with these.  The robe is so cute and I love the cheesy smile.  She looks like she loves it too.
> 
> Very cute petti (and daughters) too.





desparatelydisney said:


> They are sooo cute...I always wondered why there were all these felt food patterns.  I just imagined people decorating with them in some strange way. But I know that Catie would LOVE having them to feed her stuffed animals!  Sometimes I can be very dense



Thanks!  I made pizza & sandwiches & cookies & breakfast last year for Christmas.  They play with them all the time.  This year I cleaned out all the plastic food we had to take to Goodwill.  They generally play with the felt more because they can make it up like they want it to be.


----------



## McDuck

ireland_nicole said:


> I would say definitely one and if you can swing it, add the 3.  I really think you're going to want pants- both for your trip and in general, and trust me, these are the absolute best thing to start with- I've taught two people to sew in the last couple months with this pattern.  Plus, the stripwork is really fun w/ Christmassy coordinates; however, the simply sweet and aline look absolutely adorable shortened to hip length tops over the pants, and are super easy to layer.
> 
> As far as how much, it's a tough one; I probably buy too much most of the time, but I don't think you'd use over a yard for any one outfit at that size.  What I would suggest is get a couple yards of maybe two fabrics you really like and then maybe a yard of a couple more- best if they all coordinate.  That way you can mix and match your pieces; and you can always fill in with minnie dot- that's available year round.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get better advice than mine, but hopefully this can get you started on ideas.



Thank you.  I may actually be able to get both...DH said I can spend $30 at Hancock and Hobby Lobby tomorrow.  They've got McCall's patterns 5 / $5 so $5 is already spoken for.  I should be able to get a few nice fabrics.  And then next month he said I can order both pattern bundles.  I have the best hubby!  




desparatelydisney said:


> I started with the A-Line.  It thought it was super easy and customizable.  She wears it over a long sleeve in the winter.  Here is a picture of my my first couple
> 
> First try; ignore the one on the left, it's a pattern I will NEVER make again. This A-line is reversible - pink outside/green inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try one went well enough for me to try mixing things up a bit for try 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  Warning....it's addictive
> 
> Off topic, but have to post!!  I am about the scream!!
> 
> Got PIN!!
> Booked a trip in early December for May for DS's birthday.
> Told DH we have plenty of time to decide for sure (final pmt due in April)
> Got all the reservations I wanted, even Aqua Tour on his birthday!
> Found out DD's recital was the first day of the trip.
> Rescheduled.
> Everything still good.
> Week before Christmas, DH decides I was "rash" to book and that we shouldn't go to WDW in 2010.
> Have a big, multi-day conversation; I reluctantly agree.
> Cancel trip & all ressies.
> Last night as I crawl into bed, DH says...."maybe we should go to Disney for Luke's birthday."
> Can I scream now???????



Those are so cute.  I tell you what, y'all are so inspiring!

Your DH makes me laugh.  I guess you have to or go nuts.



Haganfam5 said:


> Everything I was going to say, the previous poster mentioned already, I guess great minds think alike!  I would go with set 1- and 3 if you could. You definitly want the Peasant top, and the easy fit pants. Stripwork is a great one but you are eventually going to want the options that come along with Simply Sweet. I agreee with the previous post about the amount of fabric too.





mommyof2princesses said:


> Definitely #1.  The potrait peasant is not only a cute dress, it makes a great shirt and nightgown.  Love the stripwork jumper, use it too much!  And the pants I can't live without.  DD has quite a few pairs as does her AG doll!  Now, I like #3 also because of the simply sweet.  Haven't tried the aline or scalopini although I do have them too!





NiniMorris said:


> OK... I have both # 1 and #3.  My 8 year old daughter made the A line in one afternoon.  It was her first dress and she made it for her niece's birthday present.  I have used that pattern to teach my DIL how to sew...she mad about 10 before she decided to branch out into other items.
> 
> In my opinion it is easy-peasy to use as a first project.  One, it is easy to understand and construct, and two, you get great results fast...but it doesn't look like it was easy or fast.  KWIM?
> 
> My DIL normally shops at a well known boutiquey store...their best seller is an A line shift with monograms...
> 
> I am a quilter, so I always get at least a yard more than I need...it came in handy when I made the girls the autograph quilt.  I got to use fabrics from all their dresses.  (of course I need more storage for my stash now!)
> 
> Nini



Thanks, y'all!  I'm looking forward to fabric shopping and then next month getting the patterns so I can get started!!!



2cutekidz said:


> You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.





2cutekidz said:


> Yes, you have to rip open a seam.  For these I have to go pretty far up the seam, so it's easiest if you open a side seam (instead of the inside seam) These don't have the frayed edges, but you could do it that way too.
> 
> I don't use a fusible, but you could.  I cut my squares a little bigger than I want them, and fold under one of the long edges (this edge will be layered on top.) and the edge that is not going to be buried in the seam. I start from the bottom and work my way up.  So the bottom edge of my first square/strip is folded under (like a hem) and the inside edge is too.  Line the folded edges up to the inside seam, and the hem, pin and sew around all edges.  You can use a straight, zig-zag, or decoraive stitch.  Repeat with as many layers as you like.  For the top layer, both the top and bottom edges need to be folded under. You can either hem them, use bias tape, or keep the original hem.  Make sense??  Here's another pair I did..



Those are all so cute and great tips.



RMAMom said:


> I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post, I could have written it myself. I have only ever sewn with a pattern from Joann's and I really want to branch out and sew some cute things for my DGD. I will be reading the answers with great interest.
> 
> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary




Cute dress!!!!!  Hope your DH gets well soon.



froggy33 said:


> Hey there!  I agree with the others, definitely #1.  The easy fits rock!  I made 2 pair last night in less than 3 hours!  All of Carla's patterns are great, but the ones I would definitely get, and that would be the most useful and versatile are the portrait peasant, the easy fit pants, and the Simply Sweet.  I was able to make almost all my customs using these.  The a-line is nice as well, and reversible!
> 
> We took our daughter for the first time this past December when she was just shy of 17 months.  I made Carla's patterns in a size 1 (I think that is about a 12-18mth).  These fit nice and can still be layered over a shirt.  A nice way to do the simply sweet jumper bodice is with straps that knot through a button hole (adjustable) and with a little elastic under the arms.  We can explain that if you get the pattern.
> 
> For fabric-I am a cheap skate.  I usually only get 1 yard and only buy on sale.  1 yard is definitely enough to make one of these patterns for a 1 year old, but it is nice to have 2 yards of you favorite fabrics.  I do buy a lot of white, because I use it the most!
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the tips!  I will keep that in mind as I fabric shop.  Appreciate it!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.
> 
> This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Dopey shirts my boys requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bolt sweatsuit I did for my oldest son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest in his "cool dude" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my youngest striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post these ladies !
> 
> Dawn



Those are so cute!!!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the candles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the slices of cake velcro apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
> cheese face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made each other mail out of fabric.  Every scrap piece of paper or mickey paint ship in our house gets delivered until it's falling apart so I thought this might work better.  They're felt on one side & white cotton on the other. I did the sewing for dd2, but dd6 did her own.  They drew/wrote on the cotton side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from NYE.  We had friends from church over.  The boys were in the living room playing rock band.  Next thing I knew dd6 had her guitar out to join the fun.  Her friends were playing dress up with they tutus so she wanted her petti on.



What a clever idea and love the petti!


----------



## pitterpat

100AcrePrincess said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
> cheese face



That food is super cute -- my girls would have loved it and the mail.  Did you use a pattern to make the robe?  It is sweet and my girls have been asking for robes, too.

Thanks!


----------



## angel23321

SSSSHHHHH  I just booked a September trip. 

DH doesn't know.  He knows I wanted to take a bigger trip this year as last year was our "preview" trip to Disney.  I saw the military discount got extended and couldn't pass it up. 

I won't tell him for a while and just bring up going maybe closer to the summer.  I'm hoping he doesn't get too busy at work.  He said last night they won't be ready to go out to sea until next year so that sealed the deal for me. 

The girls had so much fun and I get asked every day when we can go back. I'm so excited.


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary


That is just adorably precious!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.
> 
> This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Dopey shirts my boys requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bolt sweatsuit I did for my oldest son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest in his "cool dude" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my youngest striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post these ladies !
> 
> Dawn


All very cool- love em!


100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the candles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the slices of cake velcro apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
> cheese face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made each other mail out of fabric.  Every scrap piece of paper or mickey paint ship in our house gets delivered until it's falling apart so I thought this might work better.  They're felt on one side & white cotton on the other. I did the sewing for dd2, but dd6 did her own.  They drew/wrote on the cotton side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from NYE.  We had friends from church over.  The boys were in the living room playing rock band.  Next thing I knew dd6 had her guitar out to join the fun.  Her friends were playing dress up with they tutus so she wanted her petti on.



Love everything, especially the food- great job!


----------



## tvgirlmin

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the candles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the slices of cake velcro apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 has been wanting robe for a while now since big sister has one so she got one to match the one I made for her baby doll last year.
> cheese face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made each other mail out of fabric.  Every scrap piece of paper or mickey paint ship in our house gets delivered until it's falling apart so I thought this might work better.  They're felt on one side & white cotton on the other. I did the sewing for dd2, but dd6 did her own.  They drew/wrote on the cotton side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from NYE.  We had friends from church over.  The boys were in the living room playing rock band.  Next thing I knew dd6 had her guitar out to join the fun.  Her friends were playing dress up with they tutus so she wanted her petti on.



Love it all, but the cake is just too cute!!!!  I may have to attempt that one - my daughter would LOVE it!



angel23321 said:


> SSSSHHHHH  I just booked a September trip.
> 
> DH doesn't know.  He knows I wanted to take a bigger trip this year as last year was our "preview" trip to Disney.  I saw the military discount got extended and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I won't tell him for a while and just bring up going maybe closer to the summer.  I'm hoping he doesn't get too busy at work.  He said last night they won't be ready to go out to sea until next year so that sealed the deal for me.
> 
> The girls had so much fun and I get asked every day when we can go back. I'm so excited.



September is a great time to go!  We just went this past September during my husband's after deployment stand-down.  We definitely know how it goes with Navy life!  Have fun!!!!


----------



## *Seanaci*

Hey ladies...I thought I'd hop in and see what this is all about. Looks like fun. I'm not a sewer...yet. Maybe once I get my mom's scrapbook done from our Dec 08 trip, I'll pull out her sewing machine and figure out how to thread it and get into sewing.  All the clothes and things you ladies make are amazing!


----------



## Tweevil

desparatelydisney said:


> I'll PM y'all.  I work for a great agency (Off to Neverland Travel) part-time from home but I don't think I should put a lot of info on here about it.  I was a CM in college and got the bug.  DH & I run our own business so I don't do the TA thing full-time but it pays for us to go once or twice a year without having to pull from our regular funds   Plus, as I have been quoted more than once as saying, "it's kinda like being an alcoholic bartender"   (no offense intended to those who live with that horrible disease ).



Hi, as you can tell by my "plan" below I love going!!  Would you mind PM'ing me too?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Just finished my DIL and SIL's birthday presents.  SIL wants money (he is getting a new grill) and DIL is getting a new Bible and wanted a Bible cover (well, she will want one once she knows she is getting a Bible!)

I made an envelope out of 'Bama fabric for SIL and a Bible cover for DIL out of some purple and lavender scraps I had around.  They both turned out cute...not as good as I had wanted them to, but good none the less.  Their party is Tuesday, so now I'm ready.  

It really is nice to have my kids all marry someone whose birthdays are only 2 days apart!  I can always be the good MIL and remember their birthdays!!

Now I get to get back to working on the Minnie Mouse Dresses (Precious Dress pattern)and more Disney planning!!!!


Nini

PS...I'll post pictures tomorrow...going to plop myslef down in front of TV and wait for Hubby to get back from the doctor's....


----------



## RMAMom

angel23321 said:


> SSSSHHHHH  I just booked a September trip.
> 
> DH doesn't know.  He knows I wanted to take a bigger trip this year as last year was our "preview" trip to Disney.  I saw the military discount got extended and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I won't tell him for a while and just bring up going maybe closer to the summer.  I'm hoping he doesn't get too busy at work.  He said last night they won't be ready to go out to sea until next year so that sealed the deal for me.
> 
> The girls had so much fun and I get asked every day when we can go back. I'm so excited.



I could never keep my mouth shut, I would just explode! Ya know, *KABOOM* and then there, where I used to be, would be mickey head confetti!   Have a great time planning your trip.

*McDUCK* Your profile says you are in Gulfport. My DH was stationed in Gulfport for a few years attached to NMCB7400. We lived on Ladd Circle. It was one of our best duty stations. He retired in 2000 but I will always remember Gulfport fondly.


----------



## McDuck

RMAMom said:


> *McDUCK* Your profile says you are in Gulfport. My DH was stationed in Gulfport for a few years attached to NMCB7400. We lived on Ladd Circle. It was one of our best duty stations. He retired in 2000 but I will always remember Gulfport fondly.



Small world! My DH is on shore duty currently.  He was in NMCB 133 for several years. We live on base, but not in Ladd Circle.  They just opened that up for single sailors to share.  It is a great base!


----------



## Granna4679

Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).


----------



## glorib

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



Oh, that is so cute!  I love the combination of fabrics!  And I happen to have both of those fabric choices in my stash!  Hmmmmmm - you're inspiring me!


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



Sooo Pretty!!!

All of the outfits are GREAT!!


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



Awww, that's precious!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



I love it! I really like the fabrics and the headband will just round out the outfit perfectly! I wish we could be there when Piper opens all of the wonderful gifts that she is receiving. I would love to see her adorable little face with every package!

Mary


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



I think it's perfect- great job!


----------



## Granna4679

glorib said:


> Oh, that is so cute!  I love the combination of fabrics!  And I happen to have both of those fabric choices in my stash!  Hmmmmmm - you're inspiring me!





billwendy said:


> Sooo Pretty!!!
> 
> All of the outfits are GREAT!!





McDuck said:


> Awww, that's precious!





RMAMom said:


> I love it! I really like the fabrics and the headband will just round out the outfit perfectly! I wish we could be there when Piper opens all of the wonderful gifts that she is receiving. I would love to see her adorable little face with every package!
> 
> Mary





ireland_nicole said:


> I think it's perfect- great job!



Thanks everyone!!  I would love to see her face too.  I hope they get some cute pictures @ Disney of her in all of the outfits.


----------



## Haganfam5

The play food is so great! I have felt sitting in my sewing room for over a year now that I bought to make play food. Needless to say, I found some play food on clearance at Kohl's and never got around to making any. Maybe someday.........




Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



Just adorable! She is going to love it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



I love it!  Those fabrics work so well together!  That minnie material is cute too...I still have some money on a joann's gift card...hummm...



RMAMom said:


> I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.
> 
> 
> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary



What a cute dress!  And I hope Ed is doing better.



2cutekidz said:


> You just reminded me I need to get some of this fabric!!  My plan is to make a pair of decopage jeans for DD.  She'll wear them for the cookie booth and when we go camping in Feb.  (Yes, that's right!  Camping in Feb. in Michigan.  Sounds like fun, right??)  Here's a pair of deco jeans that I made, the Brownie jeans will be similar.



Those are too cute!  I really need more time in my day to get stuff done!


----------



## tricia

Good morning.  Great stuff lately.  Just wanted to share 2 small victories this morning.  First, I played hockey last night and scored my first goal of the season.  This is big for me as I am a very defensive defenseman, and usually only score once every couple of years.  Then, this morning, I surf over to YCMT, and there is a new pic up on the "I made this page" of a CASE of the Jack Sparrow bowling shirt I did.  How cool is that!?!?  My first CASE.  Just had to share with people who understand.


----------



## angel23321

RMAMom said:


> I could never keep my mouth shut, I would just explode! Ya know, *KABOOM* and then there, where I used to be, would be mickey head confetti!   Have a great time planning your trip.
> 
> *McDUCK* Your profile says you are in Gulfport. My DH was stationed in Gulfport for a few years attached to NMCB7400. We lived on Ladd Circle. It was one of our best duty stations. He retired in 2000 but I will always remember Gulfport fondly.



LOL..I know. I really want to tell him but I'll wait.  I'm always planning trips and telling him after I've planned them. Usually I don't book them but oh well.


----------



## angel23321

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the candles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the slices of cake velcro apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep their presents as similar as I can without making them identical so dd3 got donuts & lolipops.




Love the felt food!  Great job.


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



I LOVE the fabric combinations. My girls would love that..hmmmmm.


----------



## angel23321

Okay..I really want to make the girls Easter dresses this year.  I always buy them but since I'm back into sewing, I want to make them. I just don't know what I want to make. 

Any inspirational Easter dresses you guys made to show me?


----------



## candicenicole19

I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!  

Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem




Just like this pic lol








Valtine Birdie BAD pics lol









Valintines day





















Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

candicenicole19 said:


> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Love these appliques!  Can you tell me where you found them or did you design them?  Great job on all of the outfits!!!!


----------



## candicenicole19

DIdnt know if I was allowed to post it here or not so I sent you a PM!  Check your messages!


----------



## angel23321

candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
> M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valtine Birdie BAD pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



Love these.  What pattern are the tops? I know I know it..just can't think today.


----------



## candicenicole19

Thank you!  The tops are just peasant top patterns that I altered a bit to make it more then one pattern.  Its a really old store purchased pattern that I changed to fit what I wanted and just shirred it and didnt use the elastic.  I am not sure I really could make the peasant top with the elastic lol, I am to lazy for that lol


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

Hello Ladies!

I'm pretty new here and a lurker for now.

But I saw someone post photos of their daughters in a valentines skirt. I think it was at the end of the last thread. If this is you could you tell me what pattern you used and where I can find it?! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## cydswipe

Hi!  I'm more of a lurker, but I'm interested in participating in the big give group.  I've registered, but can't get a code... (I get a zero)

Can anyone here help me?

Thanks so much!


----------



## tricia

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm pretty new here and a lurker for now.
> 
> But I saw someone post photos of their daughters in a valentines skirt. I think it was at the end of the last thread. If this is you could you tell me what pattern you used and where I can find it?! THANK YOU!!!



Was it this one?

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34847593&postcount=3528

I think she said it was a simplicity pattern, but I think it also looks a lot like Carla's Flouncy Skirt.


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

tricia said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34847593&postcount=3528
> 
> I think she said it was a simplicity pattern, but I think it also looks a lot like Carla's Flouncy Skirt.




YES!!! Thats the one. Where would I find carlas? I'd like one I can get online so I dont have to make the 30 min drive to JoAnns.


----------



## BBGirl

desparatelydisney said:


> I'll PM y'all.  I work for a great agency (Off to Neverland Travel) part-time from home but I don't think I should put a lot of info on here about it.  I was a CM in college and got the bug.  DH & I run our own business so I don't do the TA thing full-time but it pays for us to go once or twice a year without having to pull from our regular funds   Plus, as I have been quoted more than once as saying, "it's kinda like being an alcoholic bartender"   (no offense intended to those who live with that horrible disease ).



Could you please PM me too.


----------



## tricia

angel23321 said:


> Okay..I really want to make the girls Easter dresses this year.  I always buy them but since I'm back into sewing, I want to make them. I just don't know what I want to make.
> 
> Any inspirational Easter dresses you guys made to show me?



I don't have much for inspiration, but I can say that when I just made Carla's Precious Dress, it screamed Easter to me.







luvalwaysMandy said:


> YES!!! Thats the one. Where would I find carlas? I'd like one I can get online so I dont have to make the 30 min drive to JoAnns.



that would be at http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...s-Sizes-6-mo-12-years-Doll-sizes-included.htm


----------



## Haganfam5

candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



Congratulations on the trip booking! I don't know when you plan on going in March but I have been there the end of February into March and the middle of March to April 1rst. The end of Feb. was freezing (I think the average temp was around 50 degrees which is freezing for Florida)! No shorts on that trip! The crowds weren't too bad though. However, my children may have gone in the pool once, which was upsetting for them because they love to swim. The middle to end of March was INSANE! I will never go during spring break/Easter again. The weather was nice but we couldn't even walk in the parks they were so crowded. It was very discouraging and really hard to feel the Disney magic....there was just sooooo many people there. I hope you have a better experience and can enjoy your trip. The outfits are just adorable and so is your daughter! Too cute! You did an amazing job on them!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

pitterpat said:


> That food is super cute -- my girls would have loved it and the mail.  Did you use a pattern to make the robe?  It is sweet and my girls have been asking for robes, too.
> 
> Thanks!





McDuck said:


> What a clever idea and love the petti!





ireland_nicole said:


> Love everything, especially the food- great job!





tvgirlmin said:


> Love it all, but the cake is just too cute!!!!  I may have to attempt that one - my daughter would LOVE it!





Haganfam5 said:


> The play food is so great! I have felt sitting in my sewing room for over a year now that I bought to make play food. Needless to say, I found some play food on clearance at Kohl's and never got around to making any. Maybe someday.........





angel23321 said:


> Love the felt food!  Great job.



Thanks everyone.  If I can find the tutorial I used to make the cake while I'm at work, I'll post it.  It's bookmarked at home, but it may be in my e-mail.  The robe is a Simplicity pattern.  I think it may be out of print now, but I'll try to remember to look the number up for you when I get home.  I've nearly worn out my pattern pieces I've made that so many times.



Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



So cute!  I love the pink dots with the Minnie fabric.



candicenicole19 said:


> Valtine Birdie BAD pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



Such cute outfits!  I hope you have a great time on your trip.


----------



## lauralong81

I posted this on the main Creative board, but just now remembered this thread from my trip last year.....

That said... My DD (will be 4 in 2 weeks) loves her some Tinkerbell. We have a dress-up Tinkerbell Dress for the Disney store, but it is so darn itchy for her (and pretty thin too) like all those dress-up dresses are. For our visit in May, I'd like to make her a nice cool summer dress, but Tinkerbell inspired. I'd like it to look as much like tinkerbell as possible, while still retaining ease of wear for her for all day at the park.  

Anyone have any patterns/ideas/pictures they can post?

TIA,
Laura
______


----------



## RMAMom

candicenicole19 said:


> Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
> M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



Gorgeous! Your DD and her outfits! 
DH and I went the first week of March last year and it was very cold. The wind was tough so definitely plan on windbreakers and dress in layers. Have a great trip.


----------



## PrincessMickey

*Seanaci* said:


> Hey ladies...I thought I'd hop in and see what this is all about. Looks like fun. I'm not a sewer...yet. Maybe once I get my mom's scrapbook done from our Dec 08 trip, I'll pull out her sewing machine and figure out how to thread it and get into sewing.  All the clothes and things you ladies make are amazing!



Welcome. Where at in Denver are you? I'm down in Littleton.

DH is now home after having his appendix out. He's still hurting from the surgery and has a hard time moving around. I went back to work last night, I should have stayed home another day but we really need the money. DH usually does the school thing monday Wednesday and Friday so I can sleep in so I had to get up and do it today. I'm pretty tired now, I haven't slept much this week. 

So today I tried to get a little sewing done since I haven't done anything all week. Well, I have now joined the club for cutting myself with my rotary cutter. I actually took a small chuck off the tip of my thumb. Ouch! I think I really need to go back to bed.


----------



## PrincessKell

RMAMom said:


> I want to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Ed came home from the hospital yesterday but I am not happy with the way he is breathing. He is still in a lot of pain. He has an appointment tomorrow with his primary and I am looking forward to that because I don't think he is going to make it through the weekend without a change or tweaking with his meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post, I could have written it myself. I have only ever sewn with a pattern from Joann's and I really want to branch out and sew some cute things for my DGD. I will be reading the answers with great interest.
> 
> Here is a jumper I made for my Granddaughter. She loves Pooh and when I found this Pooh Christmas fabric last October I had to make something for her. I should have taken a picture of it before I mailed it but my DIL sent pictures of her playing in her her dress so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Mary



Mary that dress is cute. thoughts with you and Ed. Hopefully he feels better soon.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have made a few things lately, and I am attempting to post them.  I don't have models for everything so please forgive me.
> 
> This is a photo of my boys this morning before preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



You and your boys are adorable! Love the shirts, and Dopey is one of my favs too.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got pics of Christmas gifts uploaded.  This isn't all of them, but the clothes need some size adjusting before I show them off.  I made everything the girls got from up this year except for a book each & the pettis from Santa (that I bought before dh lost his job).
> 
> Felt birthday cake for dd6 who's always throwing parties for BAB animals or the baby dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made each other mail out of fabric.  Every scrap piece of paper or mickey paint ship in our house gets delivered until it's falling apart so I thought this might work better.  They're felt on one side & white cotton on the other. I did the sewing for dd2, but dd6 did her own.  They drew/wrote on the cotton side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from NYE.  We had friends from church over.  The boys were in the living room playing rock band.  Next thing I knew dd6 had her guitar out to join the fun.  Her friends were playing dress up with they tutus so she wanted her petti on.



Love the felt food! and the mail Peach would love both of those. Don't you just love the rockin out pictures. hehe so cute.



Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).


Im sure she will just love it. Its really great.



candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
> M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valtine Birdie BAD pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



That is really nice to take the girls on one last family trip. All the outfits are beautiful as always.


----------



## h518may

I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.






What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.

I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.


----------



## PrincessKell

h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



Nice Job on the shirt and skirt.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

PrincessKell said:


> Love the felt food! and the mail Peach would love both of those. Don't you just love the rockin out pictures. hehe so cute.



Thanks!  Yes, I do.  They crack me up with their guitars when we're playing.



h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



So sweet that your dh wanted you  to make him one too.  Looks pretty good to me.  I haven't ventured into button downs yet, but my Mom keeps asking for one.  What pattern did you use?  I love that skirt.  So sweet & Spring-y.


----------



## h518may

This is the pattern I used for DH  http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3484&Cat=Men&Level=Shirts&QL=MenShirts

I just copied both sides with the line down the front.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



Very cute! I like it, great color combo.


----------



## livndisney

For those that use sergers, do you set your machine as directed in the manual? Or do you set the tension totally different?


----------



## RMAMom

PrincessMickey said:


> Welcome. Where at in Denver are you? I'm down in Littleton.
> 
> DH is now home after having his appendix out. He's still hurting from the surgery and has a hard time moving around. I went back to work last night, I should have stayed home another day but we really need the money. DH usually does the school thing monday Wednesday and Friday so I can sleep in so I had to get up and do it today. I'm pretty tired now, I haven't slept much this week.
> 
> So today I tried to get a little sewing done since I haven't done anything all week. Well, I have now joined the club for cutting myself with my rotary cutter. I actually took a small chuck off the tip of my thumb. Ouch! I think I really need to go back to bed.



I'm sorry your having such a rough time. Sending prayers & pixie dust your way! 



h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



I love them both, the shirt looks great and the skirt has great colors. It gives me hope that warmer weather is on the way!

Mary


----------



## Haganfam5

Getting excited! Just had to mention take a look at my ticker.....Yup that's right, it's official, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY in May!!!!!!!!! Not sure where we are staying yet but the flights are booked!!! :banana ::woohoo ::banana ::dance3 ::banana  ::banana :
Can you tell I am excited?!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Getting excited! Just had to mention take a look at my ticker.....Yup that's right, it's official, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY in May!!!!!!!!! Not sure where we are staying yet but the flights are booked!!! :banana ::woohoo ::banana ::dance3 ::banana  ::banana :
> Can you tell I am excited?!!



Congrats! Tell Mary we'll see her in December!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I am making a Minnie Mouse dress using the Precious Dress pattern by Carla C.  I am making my GD a size 3, she wears a size 2, so I thought a size 3 by Christmas...and my DD a size 10, which is what she wears...but in a quick try they both seem to be rather tight.  

Does the precious dress run small? Everything else I have made of Carla's seem to have run a little big.  Ugh...I guess I'll just finish them up and see how they are after compete.


Nini


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

As I was trying to catch up on reading the posts, my oldest son saw the precious Mickey Mouse decoupage / patch type jeans on here.  Now he wants something similar.  Does anyone have any suggestions for something not too girly that I can make for him?  I would love to make him something Peter Pan themed or maybe Captain Hook with pirate type fabric on the jeans.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



This is adorable! Is that the new Valentine fabric?



candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
> M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



They are so adorable!! 



h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



I love you bowling shirt! What does DH think? Maybe we should get Carla to do a father son shirt? haha... But that Kwiksew was perfect.

I also love your twirl skirt. I've made those, but I never thought to put a small ruffle at the bottom.


----------



## Granna4679

SallyfromDE said:


> This is adorable! Is that the new Valentine fabric?



Thanks. I guess you could use it for Valentine.  I didn't see it that way until you mentioned it.  It was with all of the other licensed prints at JoAnns.


----------



## jessica52877

Mom2SamandJames said:


> As I was trying to catch up on reading the posts, my oldest son saw the precious Mickey Mouse decoupage / patch type jeans on here.  Now he wants something similar.  Does anyone have any suggestions for something not too girly that I can make for him?  I would love to make him something Peter Pan themed or maybe Captain Hook with pirate type fabric on the jeans.  Any suggestions?



You can't quite see well the leg that I did decoupage on. I didn't want it too girly so kept it to only one leg (plus I needed room for more appliques) although I wouldn't hesitate to do it on both legs I don't think.

This is my favorite outfit for some reason. Sorry to all that have been around a while, I post it too often!






I did this on the back. You could just leave it blank or bring the patches around depending on the look you were going for.


----------



## jessica52877

Found this one. Shows the leg a bit better.






And because you said Peter Pan I thought I would just post this! It has nothing to do with PP decoupage jeans though!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Oh my gosh I love the Jack Skellington outfit- so cute.  You guys are amazing in here, I really am shocked every time I pop in.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> For those that use sergers, do you set your machine as directed in the manual? Or do you set the tension totally different?



Manuals? What are those!  I went with what my friends said to do and have never touched them since!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> For those that use sergers, do you set your machine as directed in the manual? Or do you set the tension totally different?



My serger doesn't have tensions - it is all set by the serger and automatically accommodates for the fabric that you're stitching.  It's awesome!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> My serger doesn't have tensions - it is all set by the serger and automatically accommodates for the fabric that you're stitching.  It's awesome!




Hi Shannon! I'm guessing you didn't get that at Wal-mart!!!! (Who ME??? Have SERGER ENVY????? )

Mine did come from Wal-mart. It has the adjustable tension knobs, but I don't have to adjust them very often.


----------



## RMAMom

jessica52877 said:


> You can't quite see well the leg that I did decoupage on. I didn't want it too girly so kept it to only one leg (plus I needed room for more appliques) although I wouldn't hesitate to do it on both legs I don't think.
> 
> This is my favorite outfit for some reason. Sorry to all that have been around a while, I post it too often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on the back. You could just leave it blank or bring the patches around depending on the look you were going for.



That looks great! I love it!


----------



## jessica52877

Mine are set at 

4.5, 4.5, 7 and 5

I pretty much only put regular cotton or flannel through it although sometimes up to 5 layers (one of them being jeans).


----------



## jessica52877

RMAMom said:


> That looks great! I love it!





DSNY4ever said:


> Oh my gosh I love the Jack Skellington outfit- so cute.  You guys are amazing in here, I really am shocked every time I pop in.



Thank you! Guess I am the only one home on Friday night reading the dis.


----------



## ireland_nicole

candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> Anyway, Thought I would share a few things I have made in the past week!
> M2M Gymbo Jungle Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valtine Birdie BAD pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



So sorry about your life situation, but glad you're going to be able to take a trip, and I totally love all the outfits- gorgeous!



PrincessMickey said:


> Welcome. Where at in Denver are you? I'm down in Littleton.
> 
> DH is now home after having his appendix out. He's still hurting from the surgery and has a hard time moving around. I went back to work last night, I should have stayed home another day but we really need the money. DH usually does the school thing monday Wednesday and Friday so I can sleep in so I had to get up and do it today. I'm pretty tired now, I haven't slept much this week.
> 
> So today I tried to get a little sewing done since I haven't done anything all week. Well, I have now joined the club for cutting myself with my rotary cutter. I actually took a small chuck off the tip of my thumb. Ouch! I think I really need to go back to bed.


Never, ever, ever try to sew- or worse cut- when you're tired.  Very, very bad things will happen.  Trust me, there's reasons I know this... sorry about your thumb, try and get some much needed rest.


h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.


Love em!  Great job on the bowling shirt!


livndisney said:


> For those that use sergers, do you set your machine as directed in the manual? Or do you set the tension totally different?


My current serger sets itself, but the old one I started out using the tensions in the manual, and then when those didn't look right, I just messed with em till they did.  Then I made sure to keep a note of what I did so I could duplicate it the next time.


Haganfam5 said:


> Getting excited! Just had to mention take a look at my ticker.....Yup that's right, it's official, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY in May!!!!!!!!! Not sure where we are staying yet but the flights are booked!!!
> Can you tell I am excited?!!


Congratulations!  That's fantastic news!


NiniMorris said:


> I am making a Minnie Mouse dress using the Precious Dress pattern by Carla C.  I am making my GD a size 3, she wears a size 2, so I thought a size 3 by Christmas...and my DD a size 10, which is what she wears...but in a quick try they both seem to be rather tight.
> 
> Does the precious dress run small? Everything else I have made of Carla's seem to have run a little big.  Ugh...I guess I'll just finish them up and see how they are after compete.
> 
> 
> Nini


I find for my DD that the precious is a bit snugger in the bodice than I would like; I usually go up a size.


jessica52877 said:


> You can't quite see well the leg that I did decoupage on. I didn't want it too girly so kept it to only one leg (plus I needed room for more appliques) although I wouldn't hesitate to do it on both legs I don't think.
> 
> This is my favorite outfit for some reason. Sorry to all that have been around a while, I post it too often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on the back. You could just leave it blank or bring the patches around depending on the look you were going for.



So Awesome!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> Thank you! Guess I am the only one home on Friday night reading the dis.



No Jessica, I have no life and live in a very small town.  Just sitting hear reading and catching up.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Good morning.  Great stuff lately.  Just wanted to share 2 small victories this morning.  First, I played hockey last night and scored my first goal of the season.  This is big for me as I am a very defensive defenseman, and usually only score once every couple of years.  Then, this morning, I surf over to YCMT, and there is a new pic up on the "I made this page" of a CASE of the Jack Sparrow bowling shirt I did.  How cool is that!?!?  My first CASE.  Just had to share with people who understand.


Wow, you go girl!  I love that you got a goal!  I will have to go over and check out the shirt.



Haganfam5 said:


> Getting excited! Just had to mention take a look at my ticker.....Yup that's right, it's official, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY in May!!!!!!!!! Not sure where we are staying yet but the flights are booked!!! :banana ::woohoo ::banana ::dance3 ::banana  ::banana :
> Can you tell I am excited?!!


Yes, you are very excited and why not?  Congrats on the trip.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Shannon! I'm guessing you didn't get that at Wal-mart!!!! (Who ME??? Have SERGER ENVY????? )
> 
> Mine did come from Wal-mart. It has the adjustable tension knobs, but I don't have to adjust them very often.



Nope.  Not at Wal Mart!  I WISH!  But, no, I had to spend (what I considered to be) an insane amount of money on this serger because it "thinks" on it's own.  I couldn't believe I did it at the time, but I've NEVER regretted it!


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> Nope.  Not at Wal Mart!  I WISH!  But, no, I had to spend (what I consideredt to be) an insane amount of money on this serger because it "thinks" on it's own.  I couldn't believe I did it at the time, but I've NEVER regretted it!



AMEN to that.  I have the same serger and it is absolutely AWESOME!!!!


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVERS!  PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE - HEAD TO THE BIG GIVE BOARD FOR A VERY SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!  YOU'RE NOT GONNA WANT TO MISS IT, I PROMISE!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639


----------



## DisneyKings

I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> I am making a Minnie Mouse dress using the Precious Dress pattern by Carla C.  I am making my GD a size 3, she wears a size 2, so I thought a size 3 by Christmas...and my DD a size 10, which is what she wears...but in a quick try they both seem to be rather tight.
> 
> Does the precious dress run small? Everything else I have made of Carla's seem to have run a little big.  Ugh...I guess I'll just finish them up and see how they are after compete.
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I found that these did run a little small - Hannah (who is 3) usually wears a 3 and I made her a 4. Elizabeth (who is 7) typically wears a 6x/7 and I made her an 8 - I was very glad that I did because I thought they fit them perfectly. I hope they still fit them next year after all that work on them!!!







jessica52877 said:


> I did this on the back. You could just leave it blank or bring the patches around depending on the look you were going for.



Jessica - Dallas is A D O R A B L E!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DisneyKings said:


> I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!



congrats!  And that's a good idea.  I've got a few stains to cover up too.  LOL


----------



## desparatelydisney

Ugga....lost my multi-quote twice 

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the appliqued jeans....the M2M Gymboree ones and the boy ones.  Do y'all switch out the needle in your embroidery machines for those?  I really want to try some this spring 

TIA!


----------



## RMAMom

DisneyKings said:


> I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!


----------



## revrob

DisneyKings said:


> I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!





THAT is SMART!  HMMM... I wonder if that shirt I threw out this morning is on top of the trash?  I could have COVERED that stain!


----------



## littlepeppers

I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.  

I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> THAT is SMART!  HMMM... I wonder if that shirt I threw out this morning is on top of the trash?  I could have COVERED that stain!



It worked out great for me!  I wanted to practice on something that it would be ok if it didn't turn out.  But now I have a shirt I can use again!


----------



## squirrel

h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



My BIL would want one of those shirts if he saw yours.  He loves wolves!


----------



## Miz Diz

DisneyKings said:


> I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!



congrats!


----------



## i12go2wdw

lauralong81 said:


> I posted this on the main Creative board, but just now remembered this thread from my trip last year.....
> 
> That said... My DD (will be 4 in 2 weeks) loves her some Tinkerbell. We have a dress-up Tinkerbell Dress for the Disney store, but it is so darn itchy for her (and pretty thin too) like all those dress-up dresses are. For our visit in May, I'd like to make her a nice cool summer dress, but Tinkerbell inspired. I'd like it to look as much like tinkerbell as possible, while still retaining ease of wear for her for all day at the park.
> 
> Anyone have any patterns/ideas/pictures they can post?
> 
> TIA,
> Laura
> ______



I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.




It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??


----------



## CastleCreations

I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.


----------



## CastleCreations

i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



How did you finish off the edges of the green fabric?


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Nini, I found that these did run a little small - Hannah (who is 3) usually wears a 3 and I made her a 4. Elizabeth (who is 7) typically wears a 6x/7 and I made her an 8 - I was very glad that I did because I thought they fit them perfectly. I hope they still fit them next year after all that work on them!!!
> th_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - Dallas is A D O R A B L E!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!



Beautiful Wendy! Both the dresses and the girls! Excellent job!



littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.
> 
> th_



Everything is just adorable! I know what it's like with hubby. I just got mine to agree on another trip to Florida yesterday and I booked the flights immediatly befoe he changes his mind! 



DisneyKings said:


> It worked out great for me!  I wanted to practice on something that it would be ok if it didn't turn out.  But now I have a shirt I can use again!


Great idea!



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> th_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??


I love this dress! Cute!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.
> th_



What a beautiful coat! You did an amazing job! I don't think I could make a coat, although I have never attempted one . Just beautiful and the lining looks great.


----------



## glorib

i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



Oh, I love this - that's a great pattern for Tink!  Too bad I just got done with a Tink outfit - maybe I'll make another!!



littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



Love it all!  My favorite is the Elmo A-line - reminds me of how much my kids loved Elmo - I even made Caleb an Elmo costume one Halloween.  That's when I vowed to never sew with fur - especially red fur- again!  I found little chunks of red fur all over my house for weeks!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.



Oh, that's so cute!  I love it and it looks like you did a great job - now do they make that pattern for big girls?


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Nini, I found that these did run a little small - Hannah (who is 3) usually wears a 3 and I made her a 4. Elizabeth (who is 7) typically wears a 6x/7 and I made her an 8 - I was very glad that I did because I thought they fit them perfectly. I hope they still fit them next year after all that work on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - Dallas is A D O R A B L E!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!



Thanks Wendy! I hope the dresses fit next year too! I can't imagine even tackling one let alone two gorgeous dresses like that!



desparatelydisney said:


> Ugga....lost my multi-quote twice
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE all the appliqued jeans....the M2M Gymboree ones and the boy ones.  Do y'all switch out the needle in your embroidery machines for those?  I really want to try some this spring
> 
> TIA!



I don't tend to switch out my needle until it breaks, so no, I don't switch out the needles.



littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



Everything is super cute! I think the turkey and pumpkins are my favorite! For some reason I just love that decor!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.



I love how all you Floridians made jackets for the kiddos! This one is super cute! and would be really cute in all leopard.



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



That is a cute tink. I think if I had a girl I would go with cotton dresses vs the ones from the parks/disney store. They look so uncomfortable!


----------



## VBAndrea

Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.

Anyway, off to AK in the morning for breakfast at Tusker.  Was hoping to get some nice photos of the kids for Christmas cards, but ds was peeved about wearing the shirt I made him and refused to pose for any.  These were my favorite outfits I did.  I received loads of compliments (mainly from cm's) on dd's dress.

Front:





Back:





Photos of Alexa:



















Goofy looking at the back of ds's shirt and ds with my ipod attempting to avoid any character interaction:








We let ds change back into his train shirt b/c that's what he really wanted to wear.  We tried to get him to be conductor, but he refused so dd was conductor instead and got to announce "all aboard" over the loudspeaker and got a little certificate that she was the conductor.  I painted the shirt with a red train b/c the photo I found was red, not green.





In the evening we did MVMCP.  The kids wore Chip and Dale shirts.  We had seen Chip and Dale at MK, twice at Epcot and at DHS but I wouldn't stand in line b/c I wanted pics in these shirts.  We could not find them this night!!!  According to a cm they were at a dance party, but when we went it was Alice and the Mad Hatter there.  And my photos from the evening are pretty crappy.


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



All of your outfits are so cute but this is my favorite.  I love this fabric.  I have used it before on an outfit.  This gives me an idea though...thanks for the inspiration.



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



So cute.  My DGDs would love this.



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.



You did an excellent job.  I am not sure I would even attempt that lining.  But yours looks perfect.



VBAndrea said:


> Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.
> 
> Anyway, off to AK in the morning for breakfast at Tusker.  Was hoping to get some nice photos of the kids for Christmas cards, but ds was peeved about wearing the shirt I made him and refused to pose for any.  These were my favorite outfits I did.  I received loads of compliments (mainly from cm's) on dd's dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Alexa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy looking at the back of ds's shirt and ds with my ipod attempting to avoid any character interaction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We let ds change back into his train shirt b/c that's what he really wanted to wear.  We tried to get him to be conductor, but he refused so dd was conductor instead and got to announce "all aboard" over the loudspeaker and got a little certificate that she was the conductor.  I painted the shirt with a red train b/c the photo I found was red, not green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we did MVMCP.  The kids wore Chip and Dale shirts.  We had seen Chip and Dale at MK, twice at Epcot and at DHS but I wouldn't stand in line b/c I wanted pics in these shirts.  We could not find them this night!!!  According to a cm they were at a dance party, but when we went it was Alice and the Mad Hatter there.  And my photos from the evening are pretty crappy.



Gorgeous....all of them and your children.  I would have to say my favorite is Alexa's Ak dress.  And great pics with the characters.

As for your DS not wanting to wear the shirt.  My DGD4 didn't refuse to wear anything I made but several times we wanted pics with the certain characters and she refused (even though she wasn't scared)...she just was in a mood.  So we missed some great pics too.  It happens with all of them.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.



That's a beautiful coat!



VBAndrea said:


> Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.
> 
> Anyway, off to AK in the morning for breakfast at Tusker.  Was hoping to get some nice photos of the kids for Christmas cards, but ds was peeved about wearing the shirt I made him and refused to pose for any.  These were my favorite outfits I did.  I received loads of compliments (mainly from cm's) on dd's dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Alexa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy looking at the back of ds's shirt and ds with my ipod attempting to avoid any character interaction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We let ds change back into his train shirt b/c that's what he really wanted to wear.  We tried to get him to be conductor, but he refused so dd was conductor instead and got to announce "all aboard" over the loudspeaker and got a little certificate that she was the conductor.  I painted the shirt with a red train b/c the photo I found was red, not green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we did MVMCP.  The kids wore Chip and Dale shirts.  We had seen Chip and Dale at MK, twice at Epcot and at DHS but I wouldn't stand in line b/c I wanted pics in these shirts.  We could not find them this night!!!  According to a cm they were at a dance party, but when we went it was Alice and the Mad Hatter there.  And my photos from the evening are pretty crappy.



Those a great outfits!  I love them all, but Chip & Dale are just so cute!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).


So cute!  Piper is going to love it!!!



candicenicole19 said:


> Valintines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!


Loved all the outfits!!!  You daughter is too cute and the clothes are just awesome!  I hate to be a bother, but if you could pm me the applique info, too, I would appreciate it!



h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.



I have to get that pattern for the bowling shirt - thanks for the info!  My son loves to dress matchy matchy with my hubby, so it will be perfect!!!  



Haganfam5 said:


> Getting excited! Just had to mention take a look at my ticker.....Yup that's right, it's official, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY in May!!!!!!!!!



Congrats on the trip!  Woo Hoo!!!  May will be here before you know it!  My mom and dad have just confirmed Dad's time off for December (he works for the post office so it almost never happens he can get off then) and they are booking for Christmas 2010!  I am hoping beyond hope we can join them, but I don't know where the Navy will be moving us yet.  If it is too the mainland, we will join them!



NiniMorris said:


> I am making a Minnie Mouse dress using the Precious Dress pattern by Carla C.  I am making my GD a size 3, she wears a size 2, so I thought a size 3 by Christmas...and my DD a size 10, which is what she wears...but in a quick try they both seem to be rather tight.
> 
> Does the precious dress run small? Everything else I have made of Carla's seem to have run a little big.  Ugh...I guess I'll just finish them up and see how they are after compete.
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I always make the size up on Carla's patterns, as my daughters dimensions seem to be a little different.  I typically buy her a size 4 dress in the stores, but Carla's 5's fit her great.  I  have not done the precious yet, but I make a lot of Simply Sweets!



littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



Love all your stuff!  Especially the Elmo!  And where are you going in Tennessee?  Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge, and Dollywood are tons of fun!!!  Hope you have a great vacay, and that you get to go back to Disney soon, too!



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



Love your tink dress!  I am putting it on my case list!!!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is soooo gorgeous!!!  Wish I had one just like it!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.
> 
> Anyway, off to AK in the morning for breakfast at Tusker.  Was hoping to get some nice photos of the kids for Christmas cards, but ds was peeved about wearing the shirt I made him and refused to pose for any.  These were my favorite outfits I did.  I received loads of compliments (mainly from cm's) on dd's dress.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your customs are great!!!  And what is it with the boys - my son gets in his little moods like that, too - Uggggh.....
> 
> But he had such a big smile in his chip and dale shirt!
> 
> So, I decided to do the criss cross top for the top portion of my daughter's Valentine's dress, and then do the peek-a-boo skirt for the bottom.  I had never done the criss cross top before, but I  have combined the simply sweet with the peek a boo with no problems.  I have had nothing but problems with the criss cross top!  Ugggh....I don't know what I did wrong.  My daughters measurements did not fit in the formula - I kept getting some 0 when I did the math (i.e. no length measurement for the back casing strip when I followed the formula).  So frustrating!!!  I ended up doing some guesstimates and made it work, but I am so disappointed with how hard it has been - I love the look of the top, but wish it was easier....
> 
> I'll post pics when I finish - maybe it is not as bad as I think.  But I ordered the fabric special off of the auction sight and have just been bummed that it is not turning out how I hoped.  Should have done a sample out of something else first, I guess....
Click to expand...


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I forget who asked (sorry about that - it's been one of those weeks), the pattern I used for dd's robe was Simplicity 9968.
Here's a link to it on their site.
http://www.simplicity.com/p-3635-toddlers-pajamas.aspx

This is the tutorial I used to make the felt cake.  She used foam, but I just stuffed mine with poly fill.
http://ikatbag.blogspot.com/2009/04/something-frivolous-now-for-project-3.html


----------



## Diz-Mommy

>



Just too cute for words!!


----------



## jham

Granna4679 said:


> Finally finished my Big Give outfit for Piper tonight.  I hope she likes it.  I also made a matching headband that is reversible (in second picture).



so cute!  I haven't seen that Minnie fabric before!



candicenicole19 said:


> I am SO excited!  DH and I are going through a DIvorce but understand (After MANYfights, yelling screaming and the umm, Police) that we have to get along for our children.  It is a nice change and I honestly hope it lasts!  So we were talking about our taxes and have decided that we are going to take the girls to DISNEY WORLD for one last family trip!  We are thinking March maybe the first week.  We have never been to Disney in March so it will be a new experience to us because we have only been in Jan and Dec so I have to check out some sites to find out the weather then start sewing!  Working on a Snow White outfit now for Olivia and then I will be hunkering down and doing with any luck at least 2 outfits a dy to get them done in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment as well as my pictures!



everything is adorable!  And YAY for the trip!!!



h518may said:


> I thought those of you that make the bowling shirt would like my story.  I made my first bowling shirt a few months ago for DS and DH loved the shirt.  He kept saying how he wanted one.  I kept saying how I was already making the largest size for DS(6).  So I offered to make DH easy fit pants, but he still whined that he wanted a shirt.  So I finally went to Hancocks and found a pattern that would give the same look as the bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  My only complaint is that the brown was to thin, but the pattern was almost as easy as the bowling shirt.
> 
> I also finished a spring patchwork twirl skirt for DD, but I can't finish until I get some more elastic.



Great job!  I really love patchworks!



jessica52877 said:


> You can't quite see well the leg that I did decoupage on. I didn't want it too girly so kept it to only one leg (plus I needed room for more appliques) although I wouldn't hesitate to do it on both legs I don't think.
> 
> This is my favorite outfit for some reason. Sorry to all that have been around a while, I post it too often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this on the back. You could just leave it blank or bring the patches around depending on the look you were going for.



I've always loved that outfit too!



jessica52877 said:


> Found this one. Shows the leg a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because you said Peter Pan I thought I would just post this! It has nothing to do with PP decoupage jeans though!



That picture of Little Dallas in the Peter Pan shorts is sooooo stinkin' cute! 



revrob said:


> My serger doesn't have tensions - it is all set by the serger and automatically accommodates for the fabric that you're stitching.  It's awesome!







littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



Great stuff!  I went through a lurky phase and I can't remember what stuff I posted and what stuff I didn't!  I love Cookie Monster!



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??



Love it!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.



that coat is so cute and it looks beautifully made!



VBAndrea said:


> Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.
> 
> 
> Photos of Alexa:



I love all the outfits!  It looks like you had a great time.


----------



## ireland_nicole

littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.



There really is a lot of fun stuff to do in TN, sorry you will miss WDW this year; we missed our trip last year and honestly, it wasn't too bad.  I love what you're making.



i12go2wdw said:


> I am not sure if this is the look you were going for but it was comfy and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bought pattern but would be easy with one of Carla's patterns, the skirt was just square instead of circles and 2 or 3 layers off set from the one below. Clear as mud??


Love it!


CastleCreations said:


> I finally have a picture to post. I made Lexie a coat. It wasn't too hard. The lining was a little tough, but I might consider making another. I'd love to have another in all of the leopard. That fabric is so gorgeous in real life. It even has a little shimmer to it.


Really beautifully done!  I wish I could get one in my size!


VBAndrea said:


> Time to work on finishing up my mini trip report.  Tried to do so earlier, but then tried to catch up and read the thread before posting.  I have now decided it is pointless to hope to catch up, so thought I would finish my posting.  I have not sewn but one dress since we've been back.
> 
> Anyway, off to AK in the morning for breakfast at Tusker.  Was hoping to get some nice photos of the kids for Christmas cards, but ds was peeved about wearing the shirt I made him and refused to pose for any.  These were my favorite outfits I did.  I received loads of compliments (mainly from cm's) on dd's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of Alexa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We let ds change back into his train shirt b/c that's what he really wanted to wear.  We tried to get him to be conductor, but he refused so dd was conductor instead and got to announce "all aboard" over the loudspeaker and got a little certificate that she was the conductor.  I painted the shirt with a red train b/c the photo I found was red, not green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we did MVMCP.  The kids wore Chip and Dale shirts.  We had seen Chip and Dale at MK, twice at Epcot and at DHS but I wouldn't stand in line b/c I wanted pics in these shirts.  We could not find them this night!!!  According to a cm they were at a dance party, but when we went it was Alice and the Mad Hatter there.  And my photos from the evening are pretty crappy.


Great job!  I especially love the AK vida- everything is great!


----------



## rie'smom

littlepeppers said:


> I haven't posted lately since DH will not let us go again to WDW again this year.  We are going to TN.  It's ok, but not WDW.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew since DS school is taking up so much time, but here are a few things that I've done here & there since our trip.




Love them all. The 1st though is my favorite- WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## rie'smom

Just wanted to let y'all know that  the FELIZ,INSA, DORTJE, IMKE patterns will be discontinued. A book coming out called Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys and Girls Outfits (Hardcover) will have the the discontinued patterns included.
It's written by Nancy Langdon and Sabine Sabine Pollehn. Amazon has it.


----------



## squirrel

I think I'm ready to try my first applique.

Is this correct:

I prewash both the T-Shirt and the material that I am using as the applique (Stitch).

When cutting out the Stitch I leave a little bit of extra fabric around the image-how much?

I bought Double stick fusible web so I cut out a piece larger than the fabric (Stitch) and iron to the wrong side.

Then trim the fusible web and place on T-shirt in desired spot.  Iron onto the shirt so it won't move.

Stitch around the material (Stitch).

I read through the tutorial again and it mentions stabilizer do I need to use it?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Thank you for posting the AWESOME photos of some cute customs for little boys.  The Jack Skellington and Peter Pan ones are nothing but precious!  My son is too big for the overall shorts as he wears a size 8, but I am going to semi case your Jack Skellington with a Captain Hook themed outfit.  My youngest son is only two so I went through some of big brother's old clothes and found some overall shorts I am going to attempt to embellish.  Don't know what I am going to do yet, but I will do something.  I may be asking more questions as I get further along in the process.  Please let me know if I start driving all you experts crazy.  

Dawn


----------



## NiniMorris

Free to a good home!

One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.

Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!


I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!

Nini


----------



## rie'smom

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini



You are too funny!  If you find a taker, I have a 35 yr old step-son (sounds like your son's twin) that I will throw in.  Thankfully, he doesn't live with me but otherwise, they sound the same.


----------



## Stephres

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini



I just had a conversation about my ten year old son with my husband:

me: he is just so lazy!

him: yes he is

me: he'll outgrow it, right?

him: hmmm, yeah?

You post does not make me confident!

But  to you! Mine doesn't eat near as much!


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini



My DD would take the chihuahua


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> You are too funny!  If you find a taker, I have a 35 yr old step-son (sounds like your son's twin) that I will throw in.  Thankfully, he doesn't live with me but otherwise, they sound the same.





Stephres said:


> I just had a conversation about my ten year old son with my husband:
> 
> me: he is just so lazy!
> 
> him: yes he is
> 
> me: he'll outgrow it, right?
> 
> him: hmmm, yeah?
> 
> You post does not make me confident!
> 
> But  to you! Mine doesn't eat near as much!





livndisney said:


> My DD would take the chihuahua




Luckily, he does NOT live with me.  (he didn't like my rules so he moved out)  He does however have my van, since he tore his car up.  (I'm going to go pick it up after church tomorrow...he's not happy about that!)

When he was younger, he was the hard worker type.  This is really a 180 in the last two years.  However, his older brother did eventually grow up and become responsible and a very hard worker.  He just waited until he was 25 to do it.  Hubby says this one is a slow bloomer!

I would gladly give the chihuahua...she is a royal pain.  She does not like my long haired mini doxie, who is the princess around here.  Son does not pay vet bills or buy dog food, but complains that I feed her too much!

Sheesh...

(he just quit his job because they docked his pay for not coming in.  He decided it would be fun to drive (my van!) up to the mountains of north GA last week in our little snow scare. He got stranded there and didn't bother to even call them!  I mean...the nerve of them!  Docking his pay for not coming in!  How dare they!)

Maybe I'll have better luck with these younger two!

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini





Stephres said:


> I just had a conversation about my ten year old son with my husband:
> 
> me: he is just so lazy!
> 
> him: yes he is
> 
> me: he'll outgrow it, right?
> 
> him: hmmm, yeah?
> 
> You post does not make me confident!
> 
> But  to you! Mine doesn't eat near as much!



I dont know if I should laugh with you or cry with you!  And I feel the same way as Steph - not gaining much hope for my 13 year old!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I dont know if I should laugh with you or cry with you!  And I feel the same way as Steph - not gaining much hope for my 13 year old!



That sweet young man you were here with?


----------



## pitterpat

lauralong81 said:


> I posted this on the main Creative board, but just now remembered this thread from my trip last year.....
> 
> That said... My DD (will be 4 in 2 weeks) loves her some Tinkerbell. We have a dress-up Tinkerbell Dress for the Disney store, but it is so darn itchy for her (and pretty thin too) like all those dress-up dresses are. For our visit in May, I'd like to make her a nice cool summer dress, but Tinkerbell inspired. I'd like it to look as much like tinkerbell as possible, while still retaining ease of wear for her for all day at the park.
> 
> Anyone have any patterns/ideas/pictures they can post?
> 
> TIA,
> Laura
> ______



I don't have pictures right now, but DD5 was Tink for Halloween a couple of years ago. I used a Butterick pattern 4632.  It is a costume and has an angel that I turned into Tink.  I used a velvety material that I found on clearance so I don't know exactly what it was, but it was a nice soft fabric and a good green for Tink.  I altered the pattern a bit to sew some shorts in it for modesty's sake.

I have also made the new Simplicity pattern of Disney fairies....NOT fun to make and probably not really comfortable for the park all day -- I'll find out in March because DD says she is wearing it when we go.  If I can pull pictures off our server, I'll post them.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I forget who asked (sorry about that - it's been one of those weeks), the pattern I used for dd's robe was Simplicity 9968.
> Here's a link to it on their site.
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-3635-toddlers-pajamas.aspx
> 
> This is the tutorial I used to make the felt cake.  She used foam, but I just stuffed mine with poly fill.
> http://ikatbag.blogspot.com/2009/04/something-frivolous-now-for-project-3.html



Thanks!


----------



## pitterpat

DD5 wants me to make her a Cinderlla costume/dress before we go to Disney.  She'll want it fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet.  What pattern would you suggest?

DD7 has requested Snow White.  I've made Butterick 4320  http://http://www.butterick.com/item/B4320.htm?search=4320&page=1

3 times - Dorothy, Sleeping Beauty based on their "Mulan-looking" dress, and Belle.  Do I return to my old "friend" or is there something better?

Thanks!
Patty


----------



## Granna4679

I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).












I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol

Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol 













My BFF is at WDW right now. They arrived at the AKL and got upgraded to a Savannah view!! They are thrilled. She said the animals are right outside their window all the time!! They were bummed that splash mountain and test track were both closed though!! oh well!!

Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!


----------



## busy mommy

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



I love it.  I am actually sitting hear working on Maddie's birthday outfit right now.  I am making her a portrait peasant and patchwork twirl with some of the same fabric.    I hope to have it finished by Monday and will post some pics.


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol
> 
> Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol



Happy birthday, Zoey!


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> I think I'm ready to try my first applique.
> 
> Is this correct:
> 
> I prewash both the T-Shirt and the material that I am using as the applique (Stitch).
> 
> When cutting out the Stitch I leave a little bit of extra fabric around the image-how much?
> 
> I bought Double stick fusible web so I cut out a piece larger than the fabric (Stitch) and iron to the wrong side.
> 
> Then trim the fusible web and place on T-shirt in desired spot.  Iron onto the shirt so it won't move.
> 
> Stitch around the material (Stitch).
> 
> I read through the tutorial again and it mentions stabilizer do I need to use it?



Yes, that sounds right. You do need stablizer on the back of the shirt though. Otherwise it won't be fun and won't turn out nearly as neat. I use cut away usually (not iron on) but alot of people love iron on tear away. I just don't! I gotta be different. I pin mine on and then it is sewn on once I sew. Can't wait to see when you are done!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Thank you for posting the AWESOME photos of some cute customs for little boys.  The Jack Skellington and Peter Pan ones are nothing but precious!  My son is too big for the overall shorts as he wears a size 8, but I am going to semi case your Jack Skellington with a Captain Hook themed outfit.  My youngest son is only two so I went through some of big brother's old clothes and found some overall shorts I am going to attempt to embellish.  Don't know what I am going to do yet, but I will do something.  I may be asking more questions as I get further along in the process.  Please let me know if I start driving all you experts crazy.
> 
> Dawn



I can't wait to see the pictures! I think Peter were the last overalls I ever made him (besides a cheater Diego pair) but I felt like he was getting too old and they were too short looking! I love to do jeans now but feel like we never get to wear them because it is too hot at WDW. If I have time I am going to do a new pair for the cruise.



NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini



So sorry! He'll eventually grow up (I think).



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol
> 
> Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BFF is at WDW right now. They arrived at the AKL and got upgraded to a Savannah view!! They are thrilled. She said the animals are right outside their window all the time!! They were bummed that splash mountain and test track were both closed though!! oh well!!
> 
> Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!



Super cute what you did for Zoey! I love that you love her so much! Awesome about the friends!!

I missed the birthday outfit! It was so cute though! I should really go back and get the picture!


----------



## squirrel

Stablizer-Would lightweight fusible be okay to use?  It's iron on. 

If not, then I won't be able to work on it tonight.


----------



## h518may

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



I love the material you used, it's so bright and cheery.


----------



## jham

pitterpat said:


> DD5 wants me to make her a Cinderlla costume/dress before we go to Disney.  She'll want it fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet.  What pattern would you suggest?
> 
> DD7 has requested Snow White.  I've made Butterick 4320  http://http://www.butterick.com/item/B4320.htm?search=4320&page=1
> 
> 3 times - Dorothy, Sleeping Beauty based on their "Mulan-looking" dress, and Belle.  Do I return to my old "friend" or is there something better?
> 
> Thanks!
> Patty



  Don't tell my DD an altered Simply Sweet isn't fancy! 










Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



Gorgeous!  I LOVE patchwork twirl skirts!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol
> 
> Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BFF is at WDW right now. They arrived at the AKL and got upgraded to a Savannah view!! They are thrilled. She said the animals are right outside their window all the time!! They were bummed that splash mountain and test track were both closed though!! oh well!!
> 
> Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!



Happy Birthday ZOEY!!!!  Love the custom! 



squirrel said:


> Stablizer-Would lightweight fusible be okay to use?  It's iron on.
> 
> If not, then I won't be able to work on it tonight.



yep, that's what I use!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:






Here is a better view of the appliques on the bottom.






Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)






Thanks for letting me post


----------



## Granna4679

busy mommy said:


> I love it.  I am actually sitting hear working on Maddie's birthday outfit right now.  I am making her a portrait peasant and patchwork twirl with some of the same fabric.    I hope to have it finished by Monday and will post some pics.



How funny that we are making similar things with similar prints.  Great minds think alike, huh?  I can't wait to see yours.




h518may said:


> I love the material you used, it's so bright and cheery.



I am very much a "spring" type of person.  I love the fruits and flowers prints.  DGD is also.  She is going to be so surprised.



jham said:


> Don't tell my DD an altered Simply Sweet isn't fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  I LOVE patchwork twirl skirts!



Love the BBB pics.  How cute are those dresses!!

Wendy - very cute puppy sweater.  

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  My DGD birthday was last Thursday actually.  Friday when her mom was trying to get her to go take a nap she informed her that now that she is 5, she doesn't get sleepy until nighttime.  However, an hour or so later in the car, she was asleep before they got around the corner.  Ha!


----------



## squirrel

My niece is over spending the night.  I want to surprise her with it when she wakes up.

She saw the picture I posted of the fabric, but she doesn't read yet and didn't know it was me that posted it.  She also saw the jacket with all the different material and instantly picked Lilo out.  She really liked the jacket.

So should I leave a few milimeters around Stitch when I cut him out?  Then when I do the zig zag I won't cover him up.

I'm so worried I'm going to mess this up.

If I don't mess it up too much I will post a picture when I'm done!


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better view of the appliques on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



Oh, Piper is going to love that dress.  She is going to be so cute on their trip!!

And I love the stitch shirt for your DS too!!


----------



## squirrel

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



That's the one I'm going to cut from the fabric.

I have a pink T-shirt and the material for Stitch is blue what color thread do you think will work best?  Stitch is outlined in black on the blue material.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

squirrel said:


> That's the one I'm going to cut from the fabric.
> 
> I have a pink T-shirt and the material for Stitch is blue what color thread do you think will work best?



I would outline his ears in pink and do Stitch in blue.  However, it's just my opinion.  My sons LOVE Stitch!  Good luck!  If I can do this, anyone can.


----------



## squirrel

One last question...I hope

How much room should I leave around Stitch to sew?  Should I be cutting right next to the outline in black so that the pink and blue thread is only showing?


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> Stablizer-Would lightweight fusible be okay to use?  It's iron on.
> 
> If not, then I won't be able to work on it tonight.





squirrel said:


> One last question...I hope
> 
> How much room should I leave around Stitch to sew?  Should I be cutting right next to the outline in black so that the pink and blue thread is only showing?



I would try and cut right at the black line and then cover it with the pink and blue. I don't know what all you have done yet but I would put a square piece of heat n bond on stitch (make sure you have him completely covered) and then cut him out. Does that make sense? Vs cutting him and then cutting heat n bond to fit and then trimming closer. It doesn't really matter just trying to make it a bit easier for you.


----------



## squirrel

That's what I have done so far.  I now need to cut around Stitch. 

The instructions say to cut it out then place it on (T-shirt) and iron.  No iron until you are ready to make it stick in one step.

Wow, it's getting late.  I hope I can get this done tonight.  Would it be okay to do the ears and leave the section of his head (blue) and then go back and do the head when I switch colors.


----------



## squirrel

I will try to post photos later.  Have to get to bed.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> That sweet young man you were here with?



Yes, that would be the one!  95% of the time he's that sweet young man you met - 5% of the time he's a 13 year old!  It's the 5% of the time that has me worried!


BIG GIVERS!  PLEASE HEAD TO THE BIG GIVE BOARD FOR A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT!  YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS IT, TRUST ME!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1#5516435


----------



## tricia

littlepeppers said:


> I



Love the cookie monster.



CastleCreations said:


>



Very nice.  I wish I had the confidence to try a jacket.



VBAndrea said:


>



Great outfits.  That AK VIDA really is awesome.



Granna4679 said:


>



So cute.  I am just starting to cut for a peasant and a patchwork skirt today too.  Although, with very different colours.



billwendy said:


> My BFF is at WDW right now. They arrived at the AKL and got upgraded to a Savannah view!! They are thrilled. She said the animals are right outside their window all the time!! They were bummed that splash mountain and test track were both closed though!! oh well!!
> 
> Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!



Love the birthday vest.  Happy birthday to your fur baby.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



I really like the dress for Piper.  Very simple, yet beautiful.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

back to working on the log cabin quilt today.  I have changed my mind on the 3rd light so back to the city I go to find the right colour.  The closet is coming along a bit slower than planned but we have things arranged in the family room so it is semi functional.


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



Where did you get the cupcake fabric?  I love that one.  My DD just saw it and said she wanted that skirt.  I was going to make her something for her birthday in March anyway.


----------



## eeyore3847

wow, I have been a little busy! whew....










ok.. couple more have to upload pics...

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Here are the other 2!! Still have one more valentines set to finish!! and then on to easter, spring and st patricks day!










Lori


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini






Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.


Love it!!  It's funny how many of us have kids and gdkids w/ birthdays in January!  DD's birthday dinner is tonight!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol
> 
> Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BFF is at WDW right now. They arrived at the AKL and got upgraded to a Savannah view!! They are thrilled. She said the animals are right outside their window all the time!! They were bummed that splash mountain and test track were both closed though!! oh well!!
> 
> Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!


So, so cute!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better view of the appliques on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post


The seaworld dress is darling, I'm sure she'll love it!  Lovin the stitch shirt, too!


eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. couple more have to upload pics...
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the other 2!! Still have one more valentines set to finish!! and then on to easter, spring and st patricks day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Awesome!


----------



## squirrel

Here is my first applique-I should have started with something easier.  Still it didn't turn out too bad.

My niece loved it.  I had her close her eyes and then I got the camera ready so I could get a picture of her face when she first saw the shirt.






My sister okayed me to post her reaction:


----------



## glorib

Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!














 - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!

This is her best "Tink" pose!


----------



## pitterpat

I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...

First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)






Next is a Pooh storybook skirt for the same 5 year old   I am going to applique a shirt with Piglet - her favorite.






And her Nemo skirt.  She'll have a T-shirt with one of those Fab-liques on it that is Nemo.






And finally, a little Pooh skirt for my 4 year old friend who is going with us to Disney.






Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini







Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



I love it!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



Such a sweet dress and Stitch is always cool!  I know they'll love them.



eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. couple more have to upload pics...
> 
> Lori



Very cute!  I love first one.



squirrel said:


> Here is my first applique-I should have started with something easier.  Still it didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> My niece loved it.  I had her close her eyes and then I got the camera ready so I could get a picture of her face when she first saw the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister okayed me to post her reaction:



Good job!  It looks like she loves it!



glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> 
> This is her best "Tink" pose!



I like the applique on that fabric.  It's very Tink.



pitterpat said:


> I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...
> 
> First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pooh storybook skirt for the same 5 year old   I am going to applique a shirt with Piglet - her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her Nemo skirt.  She'll have a T-shirt with one of those Fab-liques on it that is Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a little Pooh skirt for my 4 year old friend who is going with us to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes



I like them all, but I have a very soft spot for Pooh.  In fact, dd3 told me today that I needed to go ahead & make her Pooh outfit now & not wait for our trip.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Yikes! We just decided to move our October trip up to April! Exactly 90 days and I don't even have a game plan! Luckily I just bought Minnie dot fabric on Friday, so at least my lovely girls will have 1 custom. Who knows how many more I will decide to make! We have one reservation at Cape May and nothing else planned yet. Our last vacation I planned for over a year! I cannot believe I 'll only have 3 months to plan! Must go plan!


----------



## ireland_nicole

squirrel said:


> Here is my first applique-I should have started with something easier.  Still it didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> My niece loved it.  I had her close her eyes and then I got the camera ready so I could get a picture of her face when she first saw the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister okayed me to post her reaction:



Great job! I never would have guessed it was your first at all!  Looks like she loved it, too!



glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> 
> This is her best "Tink" pose!


I love the outfit!  Thanks for the heads up on the emma; I'm planning to make at least one for our June trip, I just have to figure out how to size up now, hmmm..


pitterpat said:


> I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...
> 
> First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pooh storybook skirt for the same 5 year old   I am going to applique a shirt with Piglet - her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her Nemo skirt.  She'll have a T-shirt with one of those Fab-liques on it that is Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a little Pooh skirt for my 4 year old friend who is going with us to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes



Love, love, love these- so cute!


----------



## CastleCreations

glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> 
> This is her best "Tink" pose!



I had the same issue and only used the pattern once. I LOVED the look of this pattern, but I really don't like the girls to be exposed. I just don't like their shoulders showing or their back. They don't even own tank tops, I haven't used the pattern since...sniff...
Your daughter is growing up so fast. She is so stunning with all of that dark hair. Wonderful job on the top and skirt. It's gorgeous!


----------



## CastleCreations

Thanks for everyone's comments on the coat. It wasn't too hard, just making something with a lining, makes you feel like you're making it twice.


----------



## CastleCreations

Guess where we went today?


----------



## disneymomof1

Lost my quote, dang it,  but love everything
Castle and Steph- love the coats you both recently made, absolutely beautiful !!!
Glorib-love the tink set, I just bought that, thanks for the heads up on sizing.
eeyore-love all your recent creations, but then again I love everything you create !!!

Question, any of you from the Savannah, GA area?  It really looks like DH may be offered a very good job there and we may be moving.  Not sure about good family friendly developments, good school systems, etc. If he does take it we will probably let him move down there first and see about areas and then we can follow later, I have a really good job and don't want to leave it if he is not going to like the job.

Planning a trip to NYC for DD birthday in April, so I have to start working on an outfit for her and her AG doll.  We have Lion King tickets and then we will hit the AG Doll Store.


----------



## revrob

CastleCreations said:


> I had the same issue and only used the pattern once. I LOVED the look of this pattern, but I really don't like the girls to be exposed. I just don't like their shoulders showing or their back. They don't even own tank tops, I haven't used the pattern since...sniff...
> Your daughter is growing up so fast. She is so stunning with all of that dark hair. Wonderful job on the top and skirt. It's gorgeous!



I have a similar aversion to this pattern.  I do own the pattern, and I even started making it at one point, I've not completed it.  I wasn't a real fan of how it went together, and I don't really care for the open back.  I had planned to put ties down the back.  I ended up seeing a pattern posted several times on another forum that, in my opinion, has a very similar look and is closed in the back.  It also has different lengths so it can be made as a dress!  I can't wait to make it up!
It is a Children's Corner pattern - it's called Callie
http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> So cute.  I am just starting to cut for a peasant and a patchwork skirt today too.  Although, with very different colors.






angel23321 said:


> Where did you get the cupcake fabric?  I love that one.  My DD just saw it and said she wanted that skirt.  I was going to make her something for her birthday in March anyway.



Thanks...the fabric came from JoAnns.  They have several different coordinating prints with the cupcakes on it.



eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. couple more have to upload pics...
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the other 2!! Still have one more valentines set to finish!! and then on to easter, spring and st patricks day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori - all of them are so cute.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Love it!!  It's funny how many of us have kids and gdkids w/ birthdays in January!  DD's birthday dinner is tonight!



Happy birthday to your little one too!!  Post pics of her in her birthday outfit that you made.



squirrel said:


> Here is my first applique-I should have started with something easier.  Still it didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> My niece loved it.  I had her close her eyes and then I got the camera ready so I could get a picture of her face when she first saw the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister okayed me to post her reaction:



I love the "reaction" picture.  She is so cute.



glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> 
> This is her best "Tink" pose!



I actually like the outfit a lot (even the open back).  It will be appreciated in the heat.  And I love the Tink pose.



pitterpat said:


> I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...
> 
> First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pooh storybook skirt for the same 5 year old   I am going to applique a shirt with Piglet - her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her Nemo skirt.  She'll have a T-shirt with one of those Fab-liques on it that is Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a little Pooh skirt for my 4 year old friend who is going with us to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes



Love the skirts.  My DGD's love skirts.  I just ordered the skort pattern from Carla C and can't wait to make it.  Great use of the storybook print.  I have often looked at it but knew my DGD was too old to make the actual book.  This is a cute idea.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I love it!



Thanks.


----------



## Granna4679

I posted a few weeks ago that I am cutting up a 60+ yr old quilt and making it into 3 baby quilts.  I was able to go to a quilt store yesterday and they had NEW Vintage 1930-40's prints.  I was so excited.  They weren't cheap though.  I also found out they have a vintage "soaking" solution that will bring the colors back brighter.  The quilt is now in the "soak".  

For anyone who quilts ....have you used this before on old quilts?  And my other question is....I haven't given my customer (my boss) the cost yet.  What $$$ range would you do this in for all 3?  I am putting a couple new borders around, then piano key pattern, then another border and bind them.  Any suggestion?


----------



## dezimber

The loops are showing on the top of the fabric as I am sewing.  I have a Singer 9410 without a manual.  The online manual didn't offer any help.
Thanks
~Mary


----------



## desparatelydisney

VBAndrea said:


> Front:



WONDERFUL!!!  As much as I love the Vida, my favorite is Donald.  My boys would not wear most the bowling shirts I have seen posted, but my 4 yr old one would LOVE that shirt 



Granna4679 said:


>



I have that cherry fabric on the washer right now waiting to go in tomorrow  I wish I had seen the cupcake one when I bought it.  Those outfits are dear and I really like the green mixed in.  It makes the whole thing pop!  Great job!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



Great job!  Thanks FOR posting...how do you think the rest of us get our inspiration? 



eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....



Those pants are great!  Are they easy fits or the trouser pant?  They look so slim 



glorib said:


>



Great!!  I love the skirt.  Thanks for the heads-up on sizing on the Emma!  I intend to buy this pattern this month as Catie LIVES in halters and A-lines in the summer. I made a lot of halters from the "strappy sundress" pattern last year but I won't do it again.  First, I HATE making long skinny straps. Second, it tended to loosen itself constantly.  I really like this pattern on so any advice is great appreciated.  I also LOVE the skirt pattern...nice change from the twirls.


LASTLY, someone PLEASE tell me how to change the pics to thumbnails in my multi-quotes so I don't take up half the page 

Thanks!
MMM


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I have a similar aversion to this pattern.  I do own the pattern, and I even started making it at one point, I've not completed it.  I wasn't a real fan of how it went together, and I don't really care for the open back.  I had planned to put ties down the back.  I ended up seeing a pattern posted several times on another forum that, in my opinion, has a very similar look and is closed in the back.  It also has different lengths so it can be made as a dress!  I can't wait to make it up!
> It is a Children's Corner pattern - it's called Callie
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie



And I thought it was me! I started two of them (at the same time) and got so disgusted and frustrated I just stopped. I assumed it was because I had been sewing so much at the time but even now when I go back I have interest in finishing it up!

I would love to see the back of the Children's Corner pattern. It is cuter in my opinion.


----------



## sahm1000

Whew!  I was way behind!  You guys sure are chatty!  Our weekends always seem to be so busy that I easily get behind.  I don't think I got a chance to tell everyone that I did end up getting airline tickets for my in-laws for our trip to Disney on Wednesday night.  I started watching the rates and they went back down to the same price they had been!  I was so excited!  Not so excited that I ended up purchasing my DH's sister and her husband's tickets too though...but oh well, she is supposed to pay us back but we'll see.  So thanks to everyone's advice I was able to get them for around $150 roundtrip.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKings

I got a brother 780D on Friday & here's what I have been up to:  My 1st project is covering up a stain: 





then I was brave enough to try an applique: 





my next applique didn't go so well, I think maybe the hoop wasn't tight enough? 





So, I covered that one up with this: 





DD4 insisted on Mickey NOT Minnie, so I tried to girly it up.  To get pants on them, for the picture they insisted on pajama pants! LOL


----------



## Stephres

Megan's favorite right now is Littlest Pet Shop toys but her Zhu Zhu pet is a close second. She likes that she can tuck him into a purse and take him wherever she goes. She really doesn't play with his accessories that much.

Anyway, she decided he needed a house and picked out this non-zhu zhu pet looking fabric (at least to me) for me to make him a house. I used Carla's new pattern.











Then this is her Zhu Zhu pet outfit, courtesy of Frou Frou by HeatherSue! I used chenille ribbon as a trim for the jeans and shirt. It will get fuzzier each time I wash and dry it. I bought a huge roll of it at a quilt shop like two years ago and still have plenty. It is great when you want to jazz an outfit up though.











I am surprised and happy that as she gets older, there is plenty Megan wants me to sew for her. 

Shannon, I really like that Callie pattern but have searched and can't see what it looks like in the back. I think it is too young for Megan though, and it only goes up to size 6. I have seen it several times around the net and always thought it is super cute, especially with the piping! I am thinking of trying to alter the back of that ycmt pattern like Lisa did to add elastic and make it closed. She didn't do a tutorial about how she did that, did she?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post action shots if I get any good ones from the party next weekend.



I love the colors you used together!  Great job!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sons -  lol
> 
> Well, today is Zoey's birthday - I know, she's just a dog, but hey, she's like my kid!!! So, I made her a custom -  with HeatherSue's cupcake on the back!! She seems to love it!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful creations. I need to work on Pipers MAW outfit!



How fun!  I need to make my nephew dog one!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better view of the appliques on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Stitch shirt I made for my son.  (Of course, I ended up making another for my other son.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post



The dress is so sweet.  It reminds me of a gymboree dress I saw.  Love the stitch top!



eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great outfits!  I love how the pants and lilo are the same material.



eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the other 2!! Still have one more valentines set to finish!! and then on to easter, spring and st patricks day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great Valentines outfits!  The second one is just awesome.  So boho chic, as my 6 year old would say!



glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> 
> This is her best "Tink" pose!



I LOVE this outfit!  The materials are fabulous.Love it!



pitterpat said:


> I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...
> 
> First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes



Love it all.  Great idea to use the blanket binding as the yoke on the skirt.  Ingenious!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DisneyKings said:


> I got a brother 780D on Friday & here's what I have been up to:  My 1st project is covering up a stain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I was brave enough to try an applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I covered that one up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 insisted on Mickey NOT Minnie, so I tried to girly it up.  To get pants on them, for the picture they insisted on pajama pants! LOL



Great job on your first projects with the machine!  I have had a few appliques do the same thing to me.  Sometimes it was me not lining up the material right, sometimes the hoop.  Keep at it!  



Stephres said:


> Megan's favorite right now is Littlest Pet Shop toys but her Zhu Zhu pet is a close second. She likes that she can tuck him into a purse and take him wherever she goes. She really doesn't play with his accessories that much.
> 
> Anyway, she decided he needed a house and picked out this non-zhu zhu pet looking fabric (at least to me) for me to make him a house. I used Carla's new pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is her Zhu Zhu pet outfit, courtesy of Frou Frou by HeatherSue! I used chenille ribbon as a trim for the jeans and shirt. It will get fuzzier each time I wash and dry it. I bought a huge roll of it at a quilt shop like two years ago and still have plenty. It is great when you want to jazz an outfit up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised and happy that as she gets older, there is plenty Megan wants me to sew for her.



The boxes are so neat.  Are they hard to make?  I am thinking I can make a whole bunch for all of Sara beth's little pet shop animals and little ponys.  How old is Meaghan?  I hope my girls let me sew for them for a long time!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am getting ready to order some thread from marathon for my new singer ce-150 machine and I wanted to get some pre-wound bobbins like a lot of you recommend.  I can't figure out which bobbins I need!  There is nothing in my manual or anything.  Any recommendations?


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Megan's favorite right now is Littlest Pet Shop toys but her Zhu Zhu pet is a close second. She likes that she can tuck him into a purse and take him wherever she goes. She really doesn't play with his accessories that much.
> 
> Anyway, she decided he needed a house and picked out this non-zhu zhu pet looking fabric (at least to me) for me to make him a house. I used Carla's new pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is her Zhu Zhu pet outfit, courtesy of Frou Frou by HeatherSue! I used chenille ribbon as a trim for the jeans and shirt. It will get fuzzier each time I wash and dry it. I bought a huge roll of it at a quilt shop like two years ago and still have plenty. It is great when you want to jazz an outfit up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised and happy that as she gets older, there is plenty Megan wants me to sew for her.
> 
> Shannon, I really like that Callie pattern but have searched and can't see what it looks like in the back. I think it is too young for Megan though, and it only goes up to size 6. I have seen it several times around the net and always thought it is super cute, especially with the piping! I am thinking of trying to alter the back of that ycmt pattern like Lisa did to add elastic and make it closed. She didn't do a tutorial about how she did that, did she?



I'll check my pattern and see if there's a pic of the back and scan it for you all.

You know, I remember people talking about Lisa's alter, but I don't remember seeing it.  LISA - are you here?  Can you show us again?  (I think I'll facebook her and see if she can help!)


----------



## tricia

eeyore3847 said:


> wow, I have been a little busy! whew....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. couple more have to upload pics...
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the other 2!! Still have one more valentines set to finish!! and then on to easter, spring and st patricks day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



You have been busy.  Love everything as usual.  I really like the second valentines outfit, very chic.




squirrel said:


> Here is my first applique-I should have started with something easier.  Still it didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> My niece loved it.  I had her close her eyes and then I got the camera ready so I could get a picture of her face when she first saw the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister okayed me to post her reaction:



Great shirt, and awesome job catching the reaction.



glorib said:


> Finally took pictures of Ella in her new Tink custom!  Anyone have trouble with the Emma Swing Top running small?  Ella's a pretty solid 5 in most clothes and can even wear some of her 4's still.  I made the 5/6 size and went to try it on her and could barely get it buttoned!  She said "it's too tight under my pits, mama."  So I had to alter it a bit - I just put a button hole on each side and make an extra little placket for two buttons to button under the shirt.  Then I just sewed some more buttons on to cover up the extra button hole.  That leaves the back more open than I'd like, but at least it will be nice for WDW in June, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wish the applique showed up a little better - I probably should have used a more subdued print or a solid, but I've had this in my stash for a very long time and wanted to finally use it!
> [/IMG]



Love it, great fabric combinations.



pitterpat said:


> I haven't had a chance to read to catch up because the girls and I spent all afternoon at Joanns hunting bargains and buying princess fabric.  But, I wanted to share what I've gotten done this week...
> 
> First up is an Ariel outfit for my younger Ariel loving dd - (I bought the shirred fabric and added straps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pooh storybook skirt for the same 5 year old   I am going to applique a shirt with Piglet - her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her Nemo skirt.  She'll have a T-shirt with one of those Fab-liques on it that is Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a little Pooh skirt for my 4 year old friend who is going with us to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have another Minnie dress, another Nemo skirt, and another Pooh skirt to make.  Always a fun time sewing Disney clothes



Everything is great, I especially like the fabric you used for the pants of the Ariel outfit.  Very appropriate.



DisneyKings said:


> I got a brother 780D on Friday & here's what I have been up to:  My 1st project is covering up a stain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I was brave enough to try an applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next applique didn't go so well, I think maybe the hoop wasn't tight enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I covered that one up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD4 insisted on Mickey NOT Minnie, so I tried to girly it up.  To get pants on them, for the picture they insisted on pajama pants! LOL



Looks like you're doing great.



Stephres said:


> Megan's favorite right now is Littlest Pet Shop toys but her Zhu Zhu pet is a close second. She likes that she can tuck him into a purse and take him wherever she goes. She really doesn't play with his accessories that much.
> 
> Anyway, she decided he needed a house and picked out this non-zhu zhu pet looking fabric (at least to me) for me to make him a house. I used Carla's new pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is her Zhu Zhu pet outfit, courtesy of Frou Frou by HeatherSue! I used chenille ribbon as a trim for the jeans and shirt. It will get fuzzier each time I wash and dry it. I bought a huge roll of it at a quilt shop like two years ago and still have plenty. It is great when you want to jazz an outfit up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised and happy that as she gets older, there is plenty Megan wants me to sew for her.
> 
> Shannon, I really like that Callie pattern but have searched and can't see what it looks like in the back. I think it is too young for Megan though, and it only goes up to size 6. I have seen it several times around the net and always thought it is super cute, especially with the piping! I am thinking of trying to alter the back of that ycmt pattern like Lisa did to add elastic and make it closed. She didn't do a tutorial about how she did that, did she?



The little box is too cute.  Love the Zhu Zhu outfit too.


----------



## Stephres

mommyof2princesses said:


> The boxes are so neat.  Are they hard to make?  I am thinking I can make a whole bunch for all of Sara beth's little pet shop animals and little ponys.  How old is Meaghan?  I hope my girls let me sew for them for a long time!



They are not hard at all, with Carla's great directions. They ARE time consuming, you have to cut out all the pieces of fabric, interfacing, fleece and foam stuff. I think cutting took more time than sewing!

I am just finishing up my second one, this time for me. Megan will be 8 in May. When I started sewing for her she was four and I really thought I had two years and then she wouldn't want me to. I feel really lucky!



revrob said:


> You know, I remember people talking about Lisa's alter, but I don't remember seeing it.  LISA - are you here?  Can you show us again?  (I think I'll facebook her and see if she can help!)



I already did! Great minds, Shannon!


----------



## pitterpat

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love the colors you used together!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it all.  Great idea to use the blanket binding as the yoke on the skirt.  Ingenious!



Thanks....dd likes it as he hates "itchy" stuff and the binding is so soft.  Plus, it's cute!



Stephres said:


> Then this is her Zhu Zhu pet outfit, courtesy of Frou Frou by HeatherSue! I used chenille ribbon as a trim for the jeans and shirt. It will get fuzzier each time I wash and dry it. I bought a huge roll of it at a quilt shop like two years ago and still have plenty. It is great when you want to jazz an outfit up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised and happy that as she gets older, there is plenty Megan wants me to sew for her.



My girls were going crazy for this shirt.  Adorable!  We are all about zhu zhus here!



tricia said:


> Everything is great, I especially like the fabric you used for the pants of the Ariel outfit.  Very appropriate.



My dd5 actually picked that out on her own.  She said she needed pants that looked like water because I wouldn't make her a real mermaid tail.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone, I got a little busy yesterday and I'm a little behind but I wanted to ask a question.

I remember reading a day ago or so that Carla's precious dress runs a little small. Do all of Carla's patterns run small? I am going to attempt my first one of Carla's patterns, easy fits with a simply sweet top, and I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't supposed to go up a size. My biggest problem is that I am sewing for my Granddaughter who lives in Oklahoma and I am in NJ so I don't have her here to try on and adjust as I go.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## i12go2wdw

CastleCreations said:


> How did you finish off the edges of the green fabric?



I only have a plain sewing machine but I found if I pulled on the fabric a bit and did a tight zig zag it kind of looked like that lettuce edge. I didn't fray in the wash either.


----------



## aksunshine

I want to take a moment to say thank you!


----------



## billwendy

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I got a little busy yesterday and I'm a little behind but I wanted to ask a question.
> 
> I remember reading a day ago or so that Carla's precious dress runs a little small. Do all of Carla's patterns run small? I am going to attempt my first one of Carla's patterns, easy fits with a simply sweet top, and I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't supposed to go up a size. My biggest problem is that I am sewing for my Granddaughter who lives in Oklahoma and I am in NJ so I don't have her here to try on and adjust as I go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



HI! I dont find that the other patterns run small. For my kids, they are a little on the big side, but I use their usual sizes. I know some people with thinner kids go by the measurements and add length if they need to. The precious dress is just more fitted than the other styles. Have fun, her patterns are GREAT! I feel like she has been a sewing teacher for me!!

I love Megan's box!! Tell her I have the same little blanket and a little pink bed for mine - lol. Jilly is sleeping in it right now! I know this sounds so funny, but I  take them to work for my therapy kids to play with!!!!Honest!!!


----------



## busy mommy

Mom2SamandJames said:


>


I love the dress.  I am going to have to make Maddie one.  And great job on stitch!



eeyore3847 said:


>


Beautiful work!  You always amaze me.



squirrel said:


> [/IMG]


You did a great job.  Your niece is precious.



glorib said:


>


I love it!  This will be perfect for June.



pitterpat said:


>


Everything is great!  I have always wanted to buy the book panels because they are so cute.  But I really never wanted to make the book.  I see a trip to the fabric store in my near future. 



revrob said:


> It is a Children's Corner pattern - it's called Callie
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie


I would like to see the back of this, also.  How difficult is this pattern?  Carla C.  has really spoiled me.



Stephres said:


>


I am going to have to try the new boxes.  We have plenty of stuff that needs to be stuffed somewhere
Tell Megan I love her!  She gives me much hope that I will be able to sew for Maddie for quite a while.  Abbie did let me sew some things for  Disney World, though.  She told me that at Disney, it is okay to act like a kid  I can't believe she will be twelve on Saturday.



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I got a little busy yesterday and I'm a little behind but I wanted to ask a question.
> 
> I remember reading a day ago or so that Carla's precious dress runs a little small. Do all of Carla's patterns run small? I am going to attempt my first one of Carla's patterns, easy fits with a simply sweet top, and I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't supposed to go up a size. My biggest problem is that I am sewing for my Granddaughter who lives in Oklahoma and I am in NJ so I don't have her here to try on and adjust as I go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



I have made several of her patterns, and I have never had a problem with sizing.  The easy fits and simply sweet both run true to size in my opinion.  Have fun sewing.  You will love these!

I am so far behind on this thread.  I missed so much that I wanted to comment on.  Everyone has done a great job.  I finished Maddie's birthday outfit last night.  I am going to try it on her today and I will post pictures.  I am still moving a little slowly .  But I tried out my new serger, and I am in love.  I don't know how I survived without it. I am in love!


----------



## revrob

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I got a little busy yesterday and I'm a little behind but I wanted to ask a question.
> 
> I remember reading a day ago or so that Carla's precious dress runs a little small. Do all of Carla's patterns run small? I am going to attempt my first one of Carla's patterns, easy fits with a simply sweet top, and I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't supposed to go up a size. My biggest problem is that I am sewing for my Granddaughter who lives in Oklahoma and I am in NJ so I don't have her here to try on and adjust as I go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



My best advice is to go by the measurements.  They have always been spot on for me!  My daughter usually wears a size 6 top (because of the length, not width).  In the simply sweet, if I make it to be worn without a shirt underneath, I make a size 4 and add length.  Again, the measurements tell me everything with this particular pattern.



aksunshine said:


> I want to take a moment to say thank you!







busy mommy said:


> I would like to see the back of this, also.  How difficult is this pattern?  Carla C.  has really spoiled me.




I've heard that it is VERY easy to make.  I've not made it yet.  I have another project that has to be sewn today, but I'm gonna try to add this to the list to make today, or very soon.  I'll take pics and give you guys a report.


----------



## NaeNae

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I got a little busy yesterday and I'm a little behind but I wanted to ask a question.
> 
> I remember reading a day ago or so that Carla's precious dress runs a little small. Do all of Carla's patterns run small? I am going to attempt my first one of Carla's patterns, easy fits with a simply sweet top, and I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't supposed to go up a size. My biggest problem is that I am sewing for my Granddaughter who lives in Oklahoma and I am in NJ so I don't have her here to try on and adjust as I go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



Hey I live in Oklahoma!  Where does your granddaughter live?


----------



## NaeNae

OT but my husband just called and told me he won a trip to NYC.  I'm excited, he's not.  I want to see a broadway show, I love music and those type of things, he doesn't but will go to please me.  Gotta love him!  So does anyone have any suggestions?  I saw The Lion King on tour when it came to Oklahoma last May so I don't know if I want to see that one again or not.  He said something about trying to go to Niagra Falls.  Can anyone tell me how much time it would take to make a side trip there?  TIA for any info and help!


----------



## woodkins

NaeNae said:


> OT but my husband just called and told me he won a trip to NYC.  I'm excited, he's not.  I want to see a broadway show, I love music and those type of things, he doesn't but will go to please me.  Gotta love him!  So does anyone have any suggestions?  I saw The Lion King on tour when it came to Oklahoma last May so I don't know if I want to see that one again or not.  He said something about trying to go to Niagra Falls.  Can anyone tell me how much time it would take to make a side trip there?  TIA for any info and help!



Congratulations!! I live on Long Island about an hour east of NYC so I can tell you it will be a Great trip. Wicked is a great show as well as Jersey Boys.  Not sure when you will be coming but it is also very exciting to see a Yankees game at the stadium so maybe that would be fun for dh? Niagra Falls is VERY far from NYC, I believe it is like an 8 hour drive I know my friend actually flew there last weekend for a trip. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> I love Megan's box!! Tell her I have the same little blanket and a little pink bed for mine - lol. Jilly is sleeping in it right now! I know this sounds so funny, but I  take them to work for my therapy kids to play with!!!!Honest!!!



While we are on the subject of zhu zhu pets....I bought 2 of them before Christmas with the intention of giving them to my DGD.  She already had so many presents, I decided to wait for her January birthday and get some of the added things to go with them.  Needless to say, that hasn't happened because I haven't found anything to buy for the zhu zhu pet.  To those of you that have them, will they be fun without houses and tunnels or should I just take them back and get something else altogether?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Granna4679 said:


> While we are on the subject of zhu zhu pets....I bought 2 of them before Christmas with the intention of giving them to my DGD.  She already had so many presents, I decided to wait for her January birthday and get some of the added things to go with them.  Needless to say, that hasn't happened because I haven't found anything to buy for the zhu zhu pet.  To those of you that have them, will they be fun without houses and tunnels or should I just take them back and get something else altogether?



My boys like playing with the zhu zhus without any of the accessories.  They laugh and chase after them.  They make block barriers for them and have a blast.  We got the ball and the surfboard at Christmas time.  The ball they don't like.  They do use the surfboard some, but the majority of their zhu zhu play time is without any accessories.

Dawn


----------



## tadamom

Hey Ladies & Tom......haven't been on here much since my trip in October but I had a question for all of you.

Have any of you ever bought fabric at IKEA?  I bought the most adorable white fabric with multicolored outline hearts to make Parker a dress for Valentine's.  It is in the dryer now and I'm hoping it washed/dryed well.  Before I cut in to it, I just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with the fabric.


----------



## livndisney

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom......haven't been on here much since my trip in October but I had a question for all of you.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought fabric at IKEA?  I bought the most adorable white fabric with multicolored outline hearts to make Parker a dress for Valentine's.  It is in the dryer now and I'm hoping it washed/dryed well.  Before I cut in to it, I just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with the fabric.



Ikea has fabric? I didn't know that! I am going to have to check that out.


----------



## jenb1023

Hi all!

I was on hiatus from the DIS for awhile and now am back but this thread is impossible to get caught up on/stay caught up on.  So I decided to just jump in with both feet and I will stay as caught up as I can and if I get behind I will just jump back in.

I have a few things I want to post tonight when I get home but wanted to say hello first and wanted to make a commercial announcement.

For those of you that make t-shirts for your family or for the Big Give, Michael's had all of their t-shirts on sale for 5 for $10 (or $2 each).  I was just there today - the sale started yesterday and runs all week.


----------



## dogodisney

NaeNae said:


> OT but my husband just called and told me he won a trip to NYC.  I'm excited, he's not.  I want to see a broadway show, I love music and those type of things, he doesn't but will go to please me.  Gotta love him!  So does anyone have any suggestions?  I saw The Lion King on tour when it came to Oklahoma last May so I don't know if I want to see that one again or not.  He said something about trying to go to Niagra Falls.  Can anyone tell me how much time it would take to make a side trip there?  TIA for any info and help!



Congratulations! Have a great trip!

How was your Christmas vacation? It's hard to believe it's been a month. I've been busy since we got back and haven't even attempted to do any sewing.
My DGD got a lot of nice compliments on her outfits I made her for our trip. She wore one to church yesterday and everyone told her how cute she looked.

I have been skimming all the posts to try and catch up, but I know that's not going to happen. ;p You all have made some beautiful things.


----------



## tadamom

livndisney said:


> Ikea has fabric? I didn't know that! I am going to have to check that out.



They sure do.  I am ironing up my heart fabric now.  They have already cut fabric and some that you have cut.  What I bought was from the already cut and it was bundled into a 4 yard pack.  I got it for $7.99!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

i12go2wdw said:


> I only have a plain sewing machine but I found if I pulled on the fabric a bit and did a tight zig zag it kind of looked like that lettuce edge. I didn't fray in the wash either.



Thanks..I'll have to try it. After buying a serger that I hated and not to mention it was broken. Maybe that's why I hated it, I decided I can live without a serger. I have been shying away from the fancier fabric because of not knowing how to finish the edges. Thanks again.


----------



## i12go2wdw

livndisney said:


> Ikea has fabric? I didn't know that! I am going to have to check that out.



I was at Joann's in Bellingham WA a few weeks ago and when I got to the cutting table I said "I'll have 2 meters of this one" and I got a blank stare from the lady then I realized what I had said and corrected my self "I mean 2 yards" she laughed and said that was ok she always made the same mistake when she bought material in Canada. Now I gave her an odd look because you pay an arm and a leg for material here. She then said she goes to IKEA to but material because she can't get it in WA. So if a Joann's employee is buying it I would guess it is pretty good.


----------



## NiniMorris

I just made my first patchwork twirl.  

I used the ruffler for the ruffle, the serger for one tier, but did the last two by hand.  The ones I did by hand were by far neater and more even.  And I didn't have to go back and redo any missed places.  

I think doing it by hand and then serging it down actually was quicker than using the ruffler foot!

Now, I've got to get some elastic so I can finish it, make another one and then cross that off my list of 989 things to make for Disney in November!

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> I just made my first patchwork twirl.
> 
> I used the ruffler for the ruffle, the serger for one tier, but did the last two by hand.  The ones I did by hand were by far neater and more even.  And I didn't have to go back and redo any missed places.
> 
> I think doing it by hand and then serging it down actually was quicker than using the ruffler foot!
> 
> Now, I've got to get some elastic so I can finish it, make another one and then cross that off my list of 989 things to make for Disney in November!
> 
> Nini



don't for get to take a picture!


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Hello all! 

I was a lurker on this thread before our last trip in October 2008, but I haven't been back to the DisBoards in a while. We're now planning a Christmas trip for 2010!  Is it appropriate for me to make some custom requests here? I know we have tons of time, but I am already planning our itinerary, meals, and clothing!  My girls will be size 5/6 and 8-10 by the time of our trip. THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## RMAMom

NaeNae said:


> Hey I live in Oklahoma!  Where does your granddaughter live?



My son is stationed at Altus AFB and they live on base, they moved there last August right after her first birthday. 
I miss them terribly and would do anything to have them home!  


  Thanks everyone for answering my question on the sizing of Carla's patterns. I will go a head and make a size 2 for Emily Rose but I think I'll have my daughter-in-law measure her for length. My son is 6'7" so there is a good chance that she will be above average in height.

Mary


----------



## ireland_nicole

Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
Thank you so much.
Nicole


----------



## rie'smom

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



 He's in my prayers


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



Oh, God, our Helper in times of trouble, the giver and ordainer of all our days, we pray right now for Nicole's dad.  You know him.  You created him.  You know his inmost being.   His body is in distress right now.  This does not surprise you, though it may surprise us.  So, in our distress, we cry to you to be what only you can be, the healer of his body!  We pray that you will touch his body and heal him.  We pray that you will use the physicians that are in his presence right now to do this work.  We pray that you will fill them with supernatural wisdom and that they will treat him completely and compassionately.  
We also pray that you will be what you have promised to be for Nicole - the Comforter.  I pray that as she is away from her father right now and is very concerned for his well being, that you will surround her with your presence and that she will feel you comforting and undergirding her right at this very minute.  We pray against the enemies scheme that would cause anxiety and doubt within Nicole.  Those have no place within her, in Jesus name!  
We, on Nicole's behalf, trust her father to you to do your good work within him!
In the healing name of Jesus we pray!
Amen!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Oh, God, our Helper in times of trouble, the giver and ordainer of all our days, we pray right now for Nicole's dad.  You know him.  You created him.  You know his inmost being.   His body is in distress right now.  This does not surprise you, though it may surprise us.  So, in our distress, we cry to you to be what only you can be, the healer of his body!  We pray that you will touch his body and heal him.  We pray that you will use the physicians that are in his presence right now to do this work.  We pray that you will fill them with supernatural wisdom and that they will treat him completely and compassionately.
> We also pray that you will be what you have promised to be for Nicole - the Comforter.  I pray that as she is away from her father right now and is very concerned for his well being, that you will surround her with your presence and that she will feel you comforting and undergirding her right at this very minute.  We pray against the enemies scheme that would cause anxiety and doubt within Nicole.  Those have no place within her, in Jesus name!
> We, on Nicole's behalf, trust her father to you to do your good work within him!
> In the healing name of Jesus we pray!
> Amen!



Shannon, I don't know how you knew exactly what I was praying for, but I honestly feel that you're gathered here with me and I know HE, the great physician, is in our midst.  I can't begin to thank you.  I had posted while beginning to pray, and was just pacing the room and praying, when I felt led to check this thread of all things.  I know God led me here, to read this and to be comforted.


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



I will pray for your father.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Shannon, I don't know how you knew exactly what I was praying for, but I honestly feel that you're gathered here with me and I know HE, the great physician, is in our midst.  I can't begin to thank you.  I had posted while beginning to pray, and was just pacing the room and praying, when I felt led to check this thread of all things.  I know God led me here, to read this and to be comforted.



Belief in numbers always seems to make the burden easier!  I'm believing with you, friend!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



We are sending up prayers for your father and for your family.


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



I'm so sorry Nicole. I hope you get good news soon.

I didn't get quite as much accomplished as I hoped today. I forgot I had to get a booster shot for school and had to drive an hour each way to get it. That ate up some time. I bought some flannel for the girl and me for matching pjs and never got them done. I did do an eye-spy bag for a kindergartener I see at school who is moving away. I bought plastic magnetic letters from wal mart to go in them. The directions are in Teresa's bookmarks, but it's easy!


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



Your father and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> OT but my husband just called and told me he won a trip to NYC.  I'm excited, he's not.  I want to see a broadway show, I love music and those type of things, he doesn't but will go to please me.  Gotta love him!  So does anyone have any suggestions?  I saw The Lion King on tour when it came to Oklahoma last May so I don't know if I want to see that one again or not.  He said something about trying to go to Niagra Falls.  Can anyone tell me how much time it would take to make a side trip there?  TIA for any info and help!



Congrats!!  My hubby goes to NYC for work trips all the time.  I always say I want to do a New York weekend and see Broadway shows and such, and he says "no you don't!!  NYC is so crowded!!"  and well, I have major crowd issues   My musical suggestion would be WICKED!!  I've seen it in Chicago and here in Omaha, and it is wonderful I can only imagine all the more magical it would be on Broadway.  I've also heard Billy Elliott is fantastic too, although I haven't seen that one.  

Have a wonderful time and make sure to let us know which shows you got to see!!


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



Nicole,
I am so sorry that you all are having to endure this. I am praying for a speedy recovery for your Dad and for peace for those who love him.

Mary


----------



## jessica52877

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom......haven't been on here much since my trip in October but I had a question for all of you.
> 
> Have any of you ever bought fabric at IKEA?  I bought the most adorable white fabric with multicolored outline hearts to make Parker a dress for Valentine's.  It is in the dryer now and I'm hoping it washed/dryed well.  Before I cut in to it, I just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with the fabric.



I told DH that for V'day LAST year that I wanted to go to Ikea! I am yet to ever step foot in that store yet drive by it atleast once a month!


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



Nicole,
I just got home and read your post.  I said a prayer for your father, you and your family.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm sorry to read your bad news ireland_nicole 

I'll say healing prayers for your father


----------



## disneymomof1

NaeNae said:


> OT but my husband just called and told me he won a trip to NYC.  I'm excited, he's not.  I want to see a broadway show, I love music and those type of things, he doesn't but will go to please me.  Gotta love him!  So does anyone have any suggestions?  I saw The Lion King on tour when it came to Oklahoma last May so I don't know if I want to see that one again or not.  He said something about trying to go to Niagra Falls.  Can anyone tell me how much time it would take to make a side trip there?  TIA for any info and help!





We go up to NYC pretty often, we just saw Billy Elliot which was terrific.  Of course Wicked is great, too.  There is a new play coming out with Kristin Chenowith and Sean Hayes (Jack from Will and Grace) called "Promises, Promises" which looks great.  We are going in April for DD birthday and she will see Lion King for the first time and I will see it for the fourth !!!!  There are so many fun things to do there, not to mention great shopping !!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole





I'm praying for him to Nicole.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I told DH that for V'day LAST year that I wanted to go to Ikea! I am yet to ever step foot in that store yet drive by it atleast once a month!



Next time you are here, we will go on a road trip. There is an IKEA just up I-4.


----------



## billwendy

Nicole - praying for your Dad and your family......


----------



## Tweevil

Nicole_Ireland,
Sending blessings and white light... may I ask you Daddy's first name?


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



Definitely will pray.  Such an awesome responsibility to be asked and such an honor to do it.



revrob said:


> Oh, God, our Helper in times of trouble, the giver and ordainer of all our days, we pray right now for Nicole's dad.  You know him.  You created him.  You know his inmost being.   His body is in distress right now.  This does not surprise you, though it may surprise us.  So, in our distress, we cry to you to be what only you can be, the healer of his body!  We pray that you will touch his body and heal him.  We pray that you will use the physicians that are in his presence right now to do this work.  We pray that you will fill them with supernatural wisdom and that they will treat him completely and compassionately.
> We also pray that you will be what you have promised to be for Nicole - the Comforter.  I pray that as she is away from her father right now and is very concerned for his well being, that you will surround her with your presence and that she will feel you comforting and undergirding her right at this very minute.  We pray against the enemies scheme that would cause anxiety and doubt within Nicole.  Those have no place within her, in Jesus name!
> We, on Nicole's behalf, trust her father to you to do your good work within him!
> In the healing name of Jesus we pray!
> Amen!



Beautiful prayer...


----------



## sahm1000

Nicole, I just wanted to let you know that I am praying for your father.  Please keep us updated on his prognosis.  




jessica52877 said:


> I told DH that for V'day LAST year that I wanted to go to Ikea! I am yet to ever step foot in that store yet drive by it atleast once a month!



Jessica, I drive by one several times a month too and have never been in one.  I understand they have childcare while you shop so I am tempted!!!  One of these days I'll get in there!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Next time you are here, we will go on a road trip. There is an IKEA just up I-4.



For real! We are going!



sahm1000 said:


> Jessica, I drive by one several times a month too and have never been in one.  I understand they have childcare while you shop so I am tempted!!!  One of these days I'll get in there!



I won't even count the fact that it has been there for atleast 5 years!!

Nicole, praying for your father and your family.

Kathy, I love NYC but have only ever been once. I want to go again but I can't seem to fit it in during the summer time which is when I want to go. I would love to see a disney musical on broadway. DH not so much! I saw Chicago many years ago. It was okay. I went with a boyfriend and his parents so they had picked it. The trip was fabulous, just the musical was only okay!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> Nicole_Ireland,
> Sending blessings and white light... may I ask you Daddy's first name?



His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



 We will keep praying. Hope you continue to get good news.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole



We are all with you in thoughts and prayers, Nicole


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



God is amazing!  I will continue to pray for your father and your family.


----------



## VBAndrea

Nicole,
 Your father is in my thoughts.  I am so happy to hear your update and want to share my wishes for a speedy recovery and the best possible outcome.  There are some fabulous physicians out there and it sounds like your father is in very good hands.  Blessings to you and your family and all of your father's loved ones.


----------



## Tweevil

Ireland Nicole, I am so happy to hear of the miracle!  I will continue to keep Jim in my blessings.  Just keep strong for him!


----------



## McDuck

Ireland_Nicole, just wanted to say I am praying for your father and glad to hear the surgeon recognized a miracle.  Praying all works out well for him.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



Miracles never cease!  Thank you, Jesus!  We're still praying with you, and trusting for a complete work in your dad!


----------



## NiniMorris

quick question.

I am not happy with the way my ruffles are looking with my ruffler foot.  If I use the ruffler, then serge the end, will this help the whole thing stay...'neater'?

I am having trouble keeping everything so that the ruffles lay 'straight'.  The over all look is ok, but the ruffles aren't what I like.  Right now, I am using about 150 pins to hold it the way I want...so why bother with the ruffler?

I hope I have explained it right...

TIA

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> quick question.
> 
> I am not happy with the way my ruffles are looking with my ruffler foot.  If I use the ruffler, then serge the end, will this help the whole thing stay...'neater'?
> 
> I am having trouble keeping everything so that the ruffles lay 'straight'.  The over all look is ok, but the ruffles aren't what I like.  Right now, I am using about 150 pins to hold it the way I want...so why bother with the ruffler?
> 
> I hope I have explained it right...
> 
> TIA
> 
> Nini



I'm not sure if I completely understand what you're asking - but this is what I do.  I don't ruffle and attach at the same time (never have figured that out quite right).  I ruffle, then lay the ruffle down on the fabric that it is attached (I don't pin, just lay it down and adjust as I go).  I stitch everything down, then I serge.


----------



## NiniMorris

revrob said:


> I'm not sure if I completely understand what you're asking - but this is what I do.  I don't ruffle and attach at the same time (never have figured that out quite right).  I ruffle, then lay the ruffle down on the fabric that it is attached (I don't pin, just lay it down and adjust as I go).  I stitch everything down, then I serge.




Shannon,

That is exactly the way I WAS doing it, but somehow I would end up having to take sections apart, and redo...I can't seem to get the ruffles to lay right.  Maybe I am just trying to go too fast.  But, afterward, a close inspection of the attached ruffle shows it is not laying straight.  It has weird puckers and places where the stitching didn't catch all the fabric, so I have to rip and redo.

It would pass the 'galloping horse' test but but doesn't look professional.  I have always hated ruffles for just this reason!  (my bottom ruffle of my patchwork twirl has a pin every quarter inch!!! I just hand placed the fabric and ruffled with pins! It only took about 45 minutes.)  Yesterday I spent over an hour attaching the ruffle to the bottom tier!  

OK... I'll slow down and see if that works better.  I wonder if I can convince the girls that they don't like ruffles?  

Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Shannon,
> 
> That is exactly the way I WAS doing it, but somehow I would end up having to take sections apart, and redo...I can't seem to get the ruffles to lay right.  Maybe I am just trying to go too fast.  But, afterward, a close inspection of the attached ruffle shows it is not laying straight.  It has weird puckers and places where the stitching didn't catch all the fabric, so I have to rip and redo.
> 
> It would pass the 'galloping horse' test but but doesn't look professional.  I have always hated ruffles for just this reason!  (my bottom ruffle of my patchwork twirl has a pin every quarter inch!!! I just hand placed the fabric and ruffled with pins! It only took about 45 minutes.)  Yesterday I spent over an hour attaching the ruffle to the bottom tier!
> 
> OK... I'll slow down and see if that works better.  I wonder if I can convince the girls that they don't like ruffles?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



The first couple of times I used my ruffler, I did notice that when I went to attach the ruffle, the part I was attaching it to puckered a bit. It became obvious I was slightly stretching the ruffle part as I was putting it down. It is easy to do that without even trying. You have to be really careful to feed it in gently as you go. Does that make sense?


----------



## RMAMom

MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was a lurker on this thread before our last trip in October 2008, but I haven't been back to the DisBoards in a while. We're now planning a Christmas trip for 2010!  Is it appropriate for me to make some custom requests here? I know we have tons of time, but I am already planning our itinerary, meals, and clothing!  My girls will be size 5/6 and 8-10 by the time of our trip. THANKS SO MUCH!


Hi. I'm sorry but this isn't a request thread, this is a thread for those of us who enjoy sewing. Most of us sew for our own children but there are several on this board who sell on Etsy so if you go there and start searching I'm sure you'll find a few things.


ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.


Thanks for the update and I'm so happy to hear things are going well. I'll continue to pray for you and your family.

Mary


----------



## angel23321

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



What wondeful news. I will continue to pray for his full recovery.


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> I told DH that for V'day LAST year that I wanted to go to Ikea! I am yet to ever step foot in that store yet drive by it atleast once a month!



Oh my, you poor woman.  I love IKEA.  There are none near me, but if I am within 1/2 hour of one, I have to go.



MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was a lurker on this thread before our last trip in October 2008, but I haven't been back to the DisBoards in a while. We're now planning a Christmas trip for 2010!  Is it appropriate for me to make some custom requests here? I know we have tons of time, but I am already planning our itinerary, meals, and clothing!  My girls will be size 5/6 and 8-10 by the time of our trip. THANKS SO MUCH!



Can't sell, or make arrangements for any sales on this board.  Lots have Ebay or Etsy IDs in their signatures, or you can PM someone.



Ireland_Nicole - praying for your Dad.  Glad to hear the initial surgery went well.  I will pray that his recovery continues.


----------



## angel23321

tricia said:


> Oh my, you poor woman.  I love IKEA.  There are none near me, but if I am within 1/2 hour of one, I have to go.



Okay...a 1/2 hour is near you. LOL.  The closest one to me is 3 hours away.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> quick question.
> 
> I am not happy with the way my ruffles are looking with my ruffler foot.  If I use the ruffler, then serge the end, will this help the whole thing stay...'neater'?
> 
> I am having trouble keeping everything so that the ruffles lay 'straight'.  The over all look is ok, but the ruffles aren't what I like.  Right now, I am using about 150 pins to hold it the way I want...so why bother with the ruffler?
> 
> I hope I have explained it right...
> 
> TIA
> 
> Nini


Do you iron your ruffles before stitching them down?  I have better luck getting everything to look better if I do.  Its a hassle and an extra step but woth it in the end


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay, all of you singer owners...can you please help me out?  I really want to order some thread for my machine (the ce-150).  I want to get some prewound bobbins but it doesn't say anywhere in my manual what size it needs.  Does it just take the normal size bobbins?

Also, for those of you who buy prewound bobbins, which ones do you recommend...the paper sided, plastic sided, the sideless?  

I would really appreciate any and all help so I can finally get started!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Do you iron your ruffles before stitching them down?  I have better luck getting everything to look better if I do.  Its a hassle and an extra step but woth it in the end



I iron and starch EVERYTHING!  It was the way my grandmother taught me to sew...well, not the starch part!  I was just thinking if I serged the gathered edge to give it a bit more stability it might help.

I am supposed to be teaching my DIL to make the twirl skirts this weekend...I really hate that I can't do it any better than I do!  I think the teacher should at least be able to turn out a quality product before trying to teach it!  LOL


And I am guilty of stretching them a bit as I sew them on.  Another reason I thought the serged edges might help.  I might make a dolly skirt with the serging of the ruffles before attaching and see how that goes.    I guess I just thought the ruffler was supposed to save me time...guess not!

Nini
Nini


----------



## tricia

angel23321 said:


> Okay...a 1/2 hour is near you. LOL.  The closest one to me is 3 hours away.



I don't live 1/2 hour from one.  The closest one is 8 hours away.  But if I am within 1/2 hour of that one, *I must go*.


----------



## NaeNae

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, all of you singer owners...can you please help me out?  I really want to order some thread for my machine (the ce-150).  I want to get some prewound bobbins but it doesn't say anywhere in my manual what size it needs.  Does it just take the normal size bobbins?
> 
> Also, for those of you who buy prewound bobbins, which ones do you recommend...the paper sided, plastic sided, the sideless?
> 
> I would really appreciate any and all help so I can finally get started!!!



Here is a compatability chart for prewound bobbins.  I have not purchased from this site but get emails from them.  Hopefully this will help.
http://www.abc-machine-embroidery-d...ins/Prewound_Bobbins_Compatibility_Chart.html


----------



## teresajoy

cydswipe said:


> Hi!  I'm more of a lurker, but I'm interested in participating in the big give group.  I've registered, but can't get a code... (I get a zero)
> 
> Can anyone here help me?
> 
> Thanks so much!



We aren't approving new members until January 25, you can still register but you won't be approved until then. We've also been deleting inactive members, those member may sign up again at any time, but won't be approved until Monday. 



livndisney said:


> For those that use sergers, do you set your machine as directed in the manual? Or do you set the tension totally different?


totally different



pitterpat said:


> DD5 wants me to make her a Cinderlla costume/dress before we go to Disney.  She'll want it fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet.  What pattern would you suggest?
> 
> DD7 has requested Snow White.  I've made Butterick 4320  http://http://www.butterick.com/item/B4320.htm?search=4320&page=1
> 
> 3 times - Dorothy, Sleeping Beauty based on their "Mulan-looking" dress, and Belle.  Do I return to my old "friend" or is there something better?
> 
> Thanks!
> Patty



Try the Precious Dress pattern, it may be more what you are looking for.



jham said:


> Don't tell my DD an altered Simply Sweet isn't fancy!


That is so gorgeous Jeanne! 



desparatelydisney said:


> LASTLY, someone PLEASE tell me how to change the pics to thumbnails in my multi-quotes so I don't take up half the page
> 
> Thanks!
> MMM



I don't think I can explain it any better than the explanation in the first post. th_ in front of the image name





ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



I hope he continues to amaze the doctors!


----------



## jessica52877

*Help! Please!*

My needle keeps falling out when I try to use my machine (if the machine does the applique part). Does anyone have a solution for this?? I really want to shove super glue up it and never would of course but I am at my wits end! 

I can sew just fine (and do the appliques by hand) but I have a wonderful friend and want to try out her design because it is perfect for what I want! I have to stop and unscrew and rescrew every 500 stitches or it just falls out!!

I think more then likely it is just because it is so old (9 years) and I don't give it the  I should.

ETA: Mine is a combo sewing/embroidery. I tend to just sew on it because I do most by hand. Just thought that little info might help or my question might not make much sense.


----------



## pitterpat

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



SO glad to hear the news.  I have been praying for him...and you.



teresajoy said:


> First, OUCH!!!!
> Second, try the Precious Dress pattern, may be more what you are looking for.



I'm not really sure why it was offensive for me to say "fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet"  but clearly you were both stung.  I want to apologize and say it was not my intent.  My daughter sees that as an everyday dress because she has several so while I think it is perfect, she  feels she needs something fancy and unlike what is in her closet.  ....and misunderstandings like this are why I should just stay a lurker....


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Need help please!

We leave the 23rd !!!!!!

I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.

Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?

What type of fabric pens did you use?

What size should I make the squares?


Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> *Help! Please!*
> 
> My needle keeps falling out when I try to use my machine (if the machine does the applique part). Does anyone have a solution for this?? I really want to shove super glue up it and never would of course but I am at my wits end!
> 
> I can sew just fine (and do the appliques by hand) but I have a wonderful friend and want to try out her design because it is perfect for what I want! I have to stop and unscrew and rescrew every 500 stitches or it just falls out!!
> 
> I think more then likely it is just because it is so old (9 years) and I don't give it the  I should.
> 
> ETA: Mine is a combo sewing/embroidery. I tend to just sew on it because I do most by hand. Just thought that little info might help or my question might not make much sense.




Are you using a screwdriver or just hand tightening?  I have to use a screwdriver, especially when embroidering.  The embroidering needle is moving so much faster that is tends to works itself loose easier.  I try and remember to check the tightness of my needle every time I change thread colors.  I've had mine work loose too.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> I iron and starch EVERYTHING!  It was the way my grandmother taught me to sew...well, not the starch part!  I was just thinking if I serged the gathered edge to give it a bit more stability it might help.
> 
> I am supposed to be teaching my DIL to make the twirl skirts this weekend...I really hate that I can't do it any better than I do!  I think the teacher should at least be able to turn out a quality product before trying to teach it!  LOL
> 
> 
> And I am guilty of stretching them a bit as I sew them on.  Another reason I thought the serged edges might help.  I might make a dolly skirt with the serging of the ruffles before attaching and see how that goes.    I guess I just thought the ruffler was supposed to save me time...guess not!
> 
> Nini
> Nini




I really don't think serging that edge will help your problem. Serged edges will stretch too. I do think that the pressing should help, but you just have to move slowly and almost gently push the ruffled edge back TOWARD the presser foot, the opposite of what you would do if you stretched it.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> His name is James- Jim.  I have an update.  I want to thank you all for your prayers; the Doctor said that what he found when he went in for the surgery was miraculous.  He is out of surgery, and although they've had to do multiple bypasses in his leg, and place a valve in the artery, there is hope he may full recover.  There is still chance of partial or full amputation depending on how he does over the next several days in ICU, but I know that God's hand is on him.  Whether he is fully healed or not, even the Doctor recognized the miracle tonight.  Thank you my friends for your prayers.  If you feel led, please continue to pray, especially in these first critical 72 hours.



So happy that the surgery went well.  Keep us posted.  When I was praying for your dad last night I thought "you know God, what an amazing way you have of putting people in our lives that we may not even know personally (but feel we do) but we can still be part of their lives and help them by praying."  Awesome.


----------



## jessica52877

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, all of you singer owners...can you please help me out?  I really want to order some thread for my machine (the ce-150).  I want to get some prewound bobbins but it doesn't say anywhere in my manual what size it needs.  Does it just take the normal size bobbins?
> 
> Also, for those of you who buy prewound bobbins, which ones do you recommend...the paper sided, plastic sided, the sideless?
> 
> I would really appreciate any and all help so I can finally get started!!!



I use plastic sided prewounds. I have a brother so no help on anything else. Sorry.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Need help please!
> 
> We leave the 23rd !!!!!!
> 
> I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.
> 
> Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?
> 
> What type of fabric pens did you use?
> 
> What size should I make the squares?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Haven't done it so I don't know but my thoughts are 6x6 or 4x4 squares (cut very straight). You might not be able to cut then down once they autograph since who knows if they'll fill the whole thing or not. 

Beyond that no advice either. I am not full of very much info today.



NaeNae said:


> Are you using a screwdriver or just hand tightening?  I have to use a screwdriver, especially when embroidering.  The embroidering needle is moving so much faster that is tends to works itself loose easier.  I try and remember to check the tightness of my needle every time I change thread colors.  I've had mine work loose too.



You know, I never use the screwdriver but thought about getting it out and tightening it that way (but never did). I'll try it and see if that does the trick. I know when I first got the machine I used it a few times but never probably in the past 3 years for sure! Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## clairemolly

pitterpat said:


> SO glad to hear the news.  I have been praying for him...and you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure why it was offensive for me to say "fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet"  but clearly you were both stung.  I want to apologize and say it was not my intent.  My daughter sees that as an everyday dress because she has several so while I think it is perfect, she  feels she needs something fancy and unlike what is in her closet.  ....and misunderstandings like this are why I should just stay a lurker....



I think the fanci-ness of a dress is more about the fabric than the pattern.  You can make the same pattern in cotton for everyday and in satin or something fanicer for a totally different look.  Maybe that is more what you are referring to?  Or, and Teresa mentioned, you can try the Precious Dress pattern.

You don't have to stay a lurker.  Maybe you can post more so people can get to know you better.


----------



## clairemolly

So...our trip is just under 10 months away, and I am busy planning dresses in my head.  Has anyone used the Mickey Flag Head appliques from Stitch on Time before?  

That is what I am thinking for the girls...stripwork twirl skirts with the Mickey Flag heads for our World Showcase touring day.  There are 11, so I can do 6 on Claire's and 5 on Molly's.  I would love to see them stitched out if anyone has used them already.

Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> You know, I never use the screwdriver but thought about getting it out and tightening it that way (but never did). I'll try it and see if that does the trick. I know when I first got the machine I used it a few times but never probably in the past 3 years for sure! Thanks for your thoughts.


I was going to suggest that too. When I do embroidery with my Brother, I usually tighten it with a screwdriver, or it pops out. That is very frustrating! Once I used the screwdriver I never had the problem again.


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Need help please!
> 
> We leave the 23rd !!!!!!
> 
> I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.
> 
> Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?
> 
> What type of fabric pens did you use?
> 
> What size should I make the squares?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I put the directions in the bookmarks, but I'm not sure it answers your questions. 

You leave soon!!!! Have a great time!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!


----------



## froggy33

Camping Griswalds said:


> Need help please!
> 
> We leave the 23rd !!!!!!
> 
> I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.
> 
> Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?
> 
> What type of fabric pens did you use?
> 
> What size should I make the squares?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!  I did this for our trip, just haven't put it together yet.  I am pretty sure I did 4.5"x4.5" squares.  I used white fabric, cut them out and then cut out the same size freezer paper.  I ironed the freezer paper to the back of each square and they were ready to go.  I don't remember the exact brand of marker I used, but I think I got them at Michael's by the fabric paint.  I got a pack with 5 different colors in it.  You want marker pens, not brush pens.
I brought along a little clip board for them to write on.

The only bad part about this is that the characters for some reason always seem to print right on the edge.  When I go to sew Mickey's, I will cut off half his name!!  I don't exactly know how I will fix that but, I'll figure it out.

Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## angel23321

tricia said:


> I don't live 1/2 hour from one.  The closest one is 8 hours away.  But if I am within 1/2 hour of that one, *I must go*.



Okay..that makes more sense!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too 

As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:

The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:





Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:





Arminda after lots of dancing:








Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her. 






the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!! 





After I took that picture she got up and danced some more! 

As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:






it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"  

and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Thanks for all of the help.  I also found it in TJ's bookmarks.  I was thinking if I made the squares 6" by 6" and stretched them between a small embroidery hoop, that might make the characters stay in that circle?  And then i wouldn't have to worry about the signatures on the edge?



My next question.  Eye Spy or I Spy Bags.  Didn't someone "cheat" and use a pencil bag?  What do you use as filler?  Rice or beads?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I put the directions in the bookmarks, but I'm not sure it answers your questions.
> 
> You leave soon!!!! Have a great time!



Too funny, we must have been posting near to the same time!  I found it in the bookmarks, and it was helpful!  Yep Saturday we are flying and i am so excited I can barely sit still!


----------



## angel23321

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



THose dresses are beautiful! And I love the secret touch.  My MIL did that on the slip of the girls christening dresses.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Where do people buy blank tshirts?
I looked at www.jiffyshirts.com but I dont want unisex ones, I want something with a bit of a gathered sleeve and I dont care for the rabbitskins brand...
please PM me if you have suggestions


----------



## NiniMorris

Camping Griswalds said:


> Need help please!
> 
> We leave the 23rd !!!!!!
> 
> I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.
> 
> Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?
> 
> What type of fabric pens did you use?
> 
> What size should I make the squares?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Use the Marvy fabric markers.  I made the squares 6 inch square...and if you add a border of masking tape, it will help keep the characters from going over the borders.

Every one else is right. Regular freezer paper...

pm me if you need any specifics!

Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## birdie757

Glad to be back ladies, we just got back from our trip.  We had a great time, great weather and great food.  Temps were right at 70 while we were there.  Crowds were so light even though it was MLK Day weekend.  One night at Epcot we got on Soarin' in the stand by que in less than 15 mins!  

That isn't the most amazing thing either...SIL didn't want reservations because she said her 1 year old was too unpredictable so I only booked 1 reservation for Story Book Princess Dinner.  So, SIL was grumpy so I started calling trying to get us in places for over 2 months and they told us that everything was booked for the whole trip for a few resteraunts we wanted.  The first night I could never get us together so we agreed to split up.  They went to Germany and we went to Tokyo Dining.  They said that half of the Biergarten was empty and when we were in Tokyo Dining there was only one other table being used the entire time we were there!  So next night at Norway they were turning people away left and right while we were waiting to be called in.  Inside there were at least a quarter of the tables empty our entire meal.  Soooo, the next night we decided that since everything was half empty we were just going to go crazy and try the unthinkable....Canada.  Would you believe that on  Saturday night, MLK Day weekend at 6pm they had an opening for 8!  and at least 1/3 of the tables were empty.

Anyone else thinking that this whole reservation system needs some TLC?

I am not happy with my customs this trip...I will get some pics up later.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



It is so cute!!!! Your daughter is just adorable! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Too funny, we must have been posting near to the same time!  I found it in the bookmarks, and it was helpful!  Yep Saturday we are flying and i am so excited I can barely sit still!



Do we need to strap you down?



angel23321 said:


> THose dresses are beautiful! And I love the secret touch.  My MIL did that on the slip of the girls christening dresses.



Thank you so much!


----------



## woodkins

birdie757 said:


> Glad to be back ladies, we just got back from our trip.  We had a great time, great weather and great food.  Temps were right at 70 while we were there.  Crowds were so light even though it was MLK Day weekend.  One night at Epcot we got on Soarin' in the stand by que in less than 15 mins!
> 
> That isn't the most amazing thing either...SIL didn't want reservations because she said her 1 year old was too unpredictable so I only booked 1 reservation for Story Book Princess Dinner.  So, SIL was grumpy so I started calling trying to get us in places for over 2 months and they told us that everything was booked for the whole trip for a few resteraunts we wanted.  The first night I could never get us together so we agreed to split up.  They went to Germany and we went to Tokyo Dining.  They said that half of the Biergarten was empty and when we were in Tokyo Dining there was only one other table being used the entire time we were there!  So next night at Norway they were turning people away left and right while we were waiting to be called in.  Inside there were at least a quarter of the tables empty our entire meal.  Soooo, the next night we decided that since everything was half empty we were just going to go crazy and try the unthinkable....Canada.  Would you believe that on  Saturday night, MLK Day weekend at 6pm they had an opening for 8!  and at least 1/3 of the tables were empty.
> 
> Anyone else thinking that this whole reservation system needs some TLC?
> 
> I am not happy with my customs this trip...I will get some pics up later.



Glad that you had a great trip!! I personally think the problem with the ressie system is that there is no accountability, meaning anyone can make a bunch of ressies under different names and then not use them with no consequences. It ends up blocking out tables everywhere and then on the actual day they end up going unused because the people don't cancel and don't show up. I have a "friend" who makes a different dinner ressie at each park for the same date & time this way she is covered no matter what park she ends up at. So somehow those other 3 ressies go unused. It is reallyl unfair and frustrating. I honestly think you should have to old every ressie with a credit card this way people are only taking them who might actually use them & they also would have to cancel them outright instead of just letting them go unused. That is my rant for the day


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, all of you singer owners...can you please help me out?  I really want to order some thread for my machine (the ce-150).  I want to get some prewound bobbins but it doesn't say anywhere in my manual what size it needs.  Does it just take the normal size bobbins?
> 
> Also, for those of you who buy prewound bobbins, which ones do you recommend...the paper sided, plastic sided, the sideless?
> 
> I would really appreciate any and all help so I can finally get started!!!



I bought some plastic sided pre-wound.  I'll go get them later and see if I have any more info.  I have a futura also.  They work great.



teresajoy said:


> totally different
> 
> 
> That is so gorgeous Jeanne!



Thanks!  I think that petti of Jayden's is my favorite petti we own! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



So cute!  Your DD's hair is gorgeous!  That pink polka dot is one of my fav fabrics.



teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



Too pretty to th_!!!  The dresses turned out gorgeous and the wedding looks like it was beautiful.  I love Lydia's special secret heart!  She will treasure that and the story behind it forever!


----------



## Granna4679

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



That dress is adorable. You did a great job. You can't go wrong with pink minnie dots on a little girl...so cute!!



teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



Ahhhh....how precious.  I love the "special touch" ....that will mean the world to her in years to come.  Looks like they had a fantastic time.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



the dresses are great and the girls look beautiful!  You should be really proud.  How funny if she ends up marrying a man named Joey and she can have this as her hanky



NiniMorris said:


> Use the Marvy fabric markers.  I made the squares 6 inch square...and if you add a border of masking tape, it will help keep the characters from going over the borders.
> 
> Every one else is right. Regular freezer paper...
> 
> pm me if you need any specifics!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the help!  i actually have some fabric markers left over from a previous trip.  i will take them out and see if they still work and if they are Marvy brand!  How many squares did you cut and how many did you actually use?  I'm thinking 50?  I also think I am going to have each of us  sign a square and have a dated square to remember this trip.  Probably our last as a family of 5! 



teresajoy said:


> Do we need to strap you down?



You will soon!


----------



## NiniMorris

Camping Griswalds said:


> Thanks for the help!  i actually have some fabric markers left over from a previous trip.  i will take them out and see if they still work and if they are Marvy brand!  How many squares did you cut and how many did you actually use?  I'm thinking 50?  I also think I am going to have each of us  sign a square and have a dated square to remember this trip.  Probably our last as a family of 5!



I think I made about 50 for each of us.  I don't think we used but about 30 each.  If you get multiple of one character, you might want to write the date and place on the  back... like Chef Mickey's on Monday...helps to identify later.  We ended up with about 6 Mickey's each...I used some of the fabrics from the girls dresses for the alternating squares.

We made one square with the date, and one saying something about Happy Birthday.  I'd have to look to see what it said.

Good luck!

Nini


----------



## revrob

pitterpat said:


> I'm not really sure why it was offensive for me to say "fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet"  but clearly you were both stung.  I want to apologize and say it was not my intent.  My daughter sees that as an everyday dress because she has several so while I think it is perfect, she  feels she needs something fancy and unlike what is in her closet.  ....and misunderstandings like this are why I should just stay a lurker....



I think that your statement may have been taken in an insulting manner simply because it is single handedly the most used pattern to make princess dresses in this group.  Many of us that have been posting on this thread for more than two years have reproduced that pattern to be every princess ever known.  Many of them for our children, and many of them as requests for customers.  There have been dozens upon dozens of requests on these threads for explanations of how to "princessify" the simply sweet pattern to obtain a certain princess look.  Many of us have discussed this on these threads over and over and over again trying to make sure that everyone knows exactly what to do to make the perfect "dressed up simply sweet" dress for their desires.  It has been created in silk, satin, calico & organza.  It has been worn by 100's of thrilled little girls who thought their dresses were absolutely beautiful.  To  top that all off, the dressses are cool, comfortable and washable.  SO, to say that you desire something "fancy, not like an altered simply sweet" really does state that those 100's of dresses that have been created and posted here just aren't quite up to your standard.  That, I'm sorry, could be perceived as an offensive remark.




froggy33 said:


> Hi!  I did this for our trip, just haven't put it together yet.  I am pretty sure I did 4.5"x4.5" squares.  I used white fabric, cut them out and then cut out the same size freezer paper.  I ironed the freezer paper to the back of each square and they were ready to go.  I don't remember the exact brand of marker I used, but I think I got them at Michael's by the fabric paint.  I got a pack with 5 different colors in it.  You want marker pens, not brush pens.
> I brought along a little clip board for them to write on.
> 
> The only bad part about this is that the characters for some reason always seem to print right on the edge.  When I go to sew Mickey's, I will cut off half his name!!  I don't exactly know how I will fix that but, I'll figure it out.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jessica



Could you put the block on a scanner and scan the signature in then shrink it on your computer, print it out and use it to trace a new, smaller signature?

I REALLY want to try this sometime!



teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:



BEAUTIFUL!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Where do people buy blank tshirts?
> I looked at www.jiffyshirts.com but I dont want unisex ones, I want something with a bit of a gathered sleeve and I dont care for the rabbitskins brand...
> please PM me if you have suggestions



I prefer Target tshirts - but if Target is out, or doesn't have the color I want, I use Old Navy or Wal Mart.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



Your dress is almost as precious as your daughter!  They are both beautiful.  I am planning on getting that pattern this week.

Dawn


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"




Teresa!  These turned out so beautiful!!!!  You did an amazing job and I love your little hidden heart!  



jham said:


> I bought some plastic sided pre-wound.  I'll go get them later and see if I have any more info.  I have a futura also.  They work great.
> !



I would love to know!  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*Teresajoy*

The dresses for the girls are absolutely beautiful!  The special heart was such a sentimental touch.  She will never forget that little touch, and I am sure neither will the bride and groom.  

Dawn


----------



## busy mommy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> th_



great job!  And your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa!  These turned out so beautiful!!!!  You did an amazing job and I love your little hidden heart!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know!  Thank you so much!!!!



Sorry I couldn't find the packing slip so I'm not sure where I got them.  But on top of the box it says 

Part No: 13305
CG15 Poly White
Clear-Glide 15 135 YD

064JIHB    PDRUMMON

So I'm thinking 15 is the size  HTH!


----------



## teresajoy

woodkins said:


> Glad that you had a great trip!! I personally think the problem with the ressie system is that there is no accountability, meaning anyone can make a bunch of ressies under different names and then not use them with no consequences. It ends up blocking out tables everywhere and then on the actual day they end up going unused because the people don't cancel and don't show up. I have a "friend" who makes a different dinner ressie at each park for the same date & time this way she is covered no matter what park she ends up at. So somehow those other 3 ressies go unused. It is reallyl unfair and frustrating. I honestly think you should have to old every ressie with a credit card this way people are only taking them who might actually use them & they also would have to cancel them outright instead of just letting them go unused. That is my rant for the day



It really isn't fair is it that people make reservations they know they won't use (or at least they know they won't use all of them). I didn't mind giving my credit card when making a ressie, because I only made ones I was really planning on using. I think they should go back to doing that. 



jham said:


> 1.)Thanks!  I think that petti of Jayden's is my favorite petti we own!
> 
> 
> 2.)Too pretty to th_!!!  The dresses turned out gorgeous and the wedding looks like it was beautiful.  I love Lydia's special secret heart!  She will treasure that and the story behind it forever!


1.)She looks gorgeous in it!
2.)Thank you Jeanne! I was pretty tickled with the heart myself! At the reception, once word got around about it, everyone was coming up to her and asking to see it! Joey told her not to show Jessica before the wedding, because, "She might say, I don't, and we wouldn't want that to happen!" to which Lydia replied, "I DO!"   



Camping Griswalds said:


> the dresses are great and the girls look beautiful!  You should be really proud.  How funny if she ends up marrying a man named Joey and she can have this as her hanky



Well, Joey is named after his Dad, so I told him and Jessica I will give them 2 years to have a baby boy for Lydia to marry! I really think it's the LEAST Jessica could do after stealing Lydia's man! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa!  These turned out so beautiful!!!!  You did an amazing job and I love your little hidden heart!
> !



Thank you! I need to post that on Heather's Frou Frou page too. I keep forgetting. 


Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Teresajoy*
> 
> The dresses for the girls are absolutely beautiful!  The special heart was such a sentimental touch.  She will never forget that little touch, and I am sure neither will the bride and groom.
> 
> Dawn



Thank you! The heart made us all happy I think!


----------



## busy mommy

teresajoy said:


> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:



You did an amazing job on these dresses.  And the girls are just beautiful.  It looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

revrob said:


> I prefer Target tshirts - but if Target is out, or doesn't have the color I want, I use Old Navy or Wal Mart.


Hi Shannon,
I did try target, walmart and sears....no luck...
my SIL actually had her 2 from Target (but she lives 2 hours from me)
My Target says they dont have it out yet, but no idea when they will.
but I figured maybe it was better to find some place online that sells them since my stores are always finicky about blank shirts- i can never find them...

I am SOO grouchy today!!
DH left at 4am and DD was up, anxious of him leaving, then up again at 5 something, then 7, waking baby at 6, etc
and all our snow melted and it rained, which wouldnt be so bad, but all that rain at once turns our well water brown and makes it smell like dirt. I crave sleep and a fresh shower, neither one will happen..

Teresa, Ill post of FB, but have to say, you did a really lovely job on the dresses!!

Pitterpat, are you looking for a commerical pattern? with full sleeves? WHich princess? Are you wanting a ballroom style gown? Mom2RTK has some gorgeous confections to look at for ideas....


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!


GORGEOUS!   I love the little surprise you made!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, for those of you who pray, I am asking you to pray now.  My dad was just rushed into emergency surgery in Chicago for a severe blood clot in his leg.  It is unknown whether they can save his leg or whether he will survive the night.  Please pray for him, and for the surgeons to have wisdom.
> Thank you so much.
> Nicole


  Praying for your dad!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I adore all the new stuff.  That pink dot is one of my fav materials can't go wrong with that it just makes me smile.  The patchworks, the new box everything stunning!  

I swore I would keep up this yr and I stopped getting emails UGH  

 I wanted to add I LOVE the SIMPLY SWEET!  I think it is so versatile!  Nikki was always one of those kids who dressed up even to go to walmart she would be full on fancy mode ever since she was little.  She thinks nothing of wearing a petti skirt food shopping.  I truly believe the SS is a classic that can be dressed up or dressed down as a top or a dress.  In fact when I was looking for dresses to wear to a wedding for myself I kept thinking most of them where really adult SS!  Heck on the Golden globes last night alot of the dresses looks similar it is all in the fabric and the embellishments to make anything fancy or casual.  IMO


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Shannon,
> I did try target, walmart and sears....no luck...
> my SIL actually had her 2 from Target (but she lives 2 hours from me)
> My Target says they dont have it out yet, but no idea when they will.
> but I figured maybe it was better to find some place online that sells them since my stores are always finicky about blank shirts- i can never find them...
> 
> 
> Pitterpat, are you looking for a commerical pattern? with full sleeves? WHich princess? Are you wanting a ballroom style gown? Mom2RTK has some gorgeous confections to look at for ideas....



Did you try Oldnavy.com?  A lot of times they'll have them?  Wish I could be more help.

I second this recommendation - Janet (mom2rtk) makes GORGEOUS gowns - I bet she can help you out!


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



Oh, Teresa the girls look so beautiful! The dresses are beautiful too! It looks like you all had an amazing time! I love the extra little heart detail!




DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



Adorable!


----------



## Jennia

I haven't posted in MONTHS (I think it was late October or November?) but I need some help. 

*QUESTION ONE*: For those with the Vida pattern, could you please tell me how much of each fabric is needed for a size two? I don't have the pattern yet, but am going to Joann's tomorrow and was hoping to purchase fabric then. 

*QUESTION TWO*: What is your favorite YCMT pattern for a diaper bag? My friend is having a baby shower in two weeks and loves Betty Boop, so I wanted to make her a fun bag to go with the matching burp clothes/blanket/bibs I'm making her. 

Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

revrob said:


> Could you put the block on a scanner and scan the signature in then shrink it on your computer, print it out and use it to trace a new, smaller signature?
> 
> I REALLY want to try this sometime!



This would definitely work!!  It's really only bad on a couple.  I had extra blocks left over anyway!

Although if I were to do it again, I would put tape around the seam allowance, just to give them a guideline.


----------



## revrob

pitterpat said:


> I'm not really sure why it was offensive for me to say "fancy, not like an altered Simply Sweet"  but clearly you were both stung.  I want to apologize and say it was not my intent.  My daughter sees that as an everyday dress because she has several so while I think it is perfect, she  feels she needs something fancy and unlike what is in her closet.  ....and misunderstandings like this are why I should just stay a lurker....





revrob said:


> I think that your statement may have been taken in an insulting manner simply because it is single handedly the most used pattern to make princess dresses in this group.  Many of us that have been posting on this thread for more than two years have reproduced that pattern to be every princess ever known.  Many of them for our children, and many of them as requests for customers.  There have been dozens upon dozens of requests on these threads for explanations of how to "princessify" the simply sweet pattern to obtain a certain princess look.  Many of us have discussed this on these threads over and over and over again trying to make sure that everyone knows exactly what to do to make the perfect "dressed up simply sweet" dress for their desires.  It has been created in silk, satin, calico & organza.  It has been worn by 100's of thrilled little girls who thought their dresses were absolutely beautiful.  To  top that all off, the dressses are cool, comfortable and washable.  SO, to say that you desire something "fancy, not like an altered simply sweet" really does state that those 100's of dresses that have been created and posted here just aren't quite up to your standard.  That, I'm sorry, could be perceived as an offensive remark.




(YES!  I'm quoting myself!)

I think I need to clarify what I have posted.  I made this statement simply to help you understand how it could have been perceived as offensive.  I did not make this statement in an attempt to do anything other than  pointing out that fact.  I hope that in doing so, that I haven't offended you!  I do hope you post more, comment more on the things that catch your eye - maybe that will help us make suggestions about where you can find the perfect dress for your daughter's fancy dress!


----------



## CastleCreations

Please tell me to get to sewin'.... I half finished an Animal Kingdom Vida, and am a loss of what to put on the front. I'm torn between the logo of Animal Kingdom or Minnie...I'm kind of leaning towards the logo....I just need another glass of diet Dr Pepper first for inspiration...LOL


----------



## jenb1023

I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!

For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.

Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!




The dress is beautiful!  Your daughter is too cute.


----------



## squirrel

froggy33 said:


> This would definitely work!!  It's really only bad on a couple.  I had extra blocks left over anyway!
> 
> Although if I were to do it again, I would put tape around the seam allowance, just to give them a guideline.




How about a mini clip board with a cardboard frame over the square so the characters don't go into the edges.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Teresajoy*: I was amazed to see those dresses already done and the event over! You don't let any grass grow under your feet!!! You did a great job. They are gorgeous (the girls AND the dresses!)! What a beautiful bridal party!!


*Pitterpat*: If you are looking for a more authentic reproduction princess pattern, feel free to PM me and I'll point you in the right direction. They all have their ups and downs, and once we chat I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## NiniMorris

CastleCreations said:


> Please tell me to get to sewin'.... I half finished an Animal Kingdom Vida, and am a loss of what to put on the front. I'm torn between the logo of Animal Kingdom or Minnie...I'm kind of leaning towards the logo....I just need another glass of diet Dr Pepper first for inspiration...LOL




...Get Sewing....I now have two outfits(times two girls) half finished...hmmm wonder if I can count that as two actual outfits finished...sorry...back to you..

Get sewing.  How about one of each, then the one you don;t like...send to me!

Nini


----------



## AlternateEgo

I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.  

Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.

A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.

This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on. 





There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.






The beautiful bow.





Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier 

Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.





I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized


----------



## CastleCreations

NiniMorris said:


> ...Get Sewing....I now have two outfits(times two girls) half finished...hmmm wonder if I can count that as two actual outfits finished...sorry...back to you..
> 
> Get sewing.  How about one of each, then the one you don;t like...send to me!
> 
> Nini



I decided on the Logo. I found this gorgeous collection of African prints and can't wait to see it all finished! It will be done tomorrow...LOL


----------



## revrob

I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
Here's the pattern
http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie

Here is what I stitched up today:
front:





back:





As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.

This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.  
Thought I'd share!


----------



## busy mommy

jenb1023 said:


>



Great job and what a cutie pie!


AlternateEgo said:


> TThe beautiful bow.


What a sweet dress.  I am going to have to try that bow soon.  



CastleCreations said:


> I decided on the Logo. I found this gorgeous collection of African prints and can't wait to see it all finished! It will be done tomorrow...LOL


I can't wait to see it.



revrob said:


> Thought I'd share!


Thanks for sharing .  I love it.  You really aren't helping with my addiction to purchasing patterns.


----------



## jham

jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!



really pretty! I love that pattern!



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized




great job!  That IS a beautiful bow!



CastleCreations said:


> I decided on the Logo. I found this gorgeous collection of African prints and can't wait to see it all finished! It will be done tomorrow...LOL



I want to see pictures!



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!




so cute Shannon!  I love that rose fabric!


----------



## RMAMom

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



Adorable! I have the same Minnie dot fabric upstairs waiting for me to turn it into something for Emily Rose.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Shannon,
> I did try target, walmart and sears....no luck...
> my SIL actually had her 2 from Target (but she lives 2 hours from me)
> My Target says they dont have it out yet, but no idea when they will.
> but I figured maybe it was better to find some place online that sells them since my stores are always finicky about blank shirts- i can never find them...



Have you thought about asking for shirt suppliers on the creative boards? You may find suggestions for a few different suppliers over there.



revrob said:


> This is a great idea! When my sister was pregnant we had everyone who came to her shower write a message to the baby on a fabric square. I never thought to make sure everyone left enough space and a few of them wrote right to the edge. My nephew will be 7 yrs old next month and I feel guilty at each birthday because another year has gone by and I still haven't finished his quilt! With your idea I may be able to put this together without losing the messages!
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me to get to sewin'.... I half finished an Animal Kingdom Vida, and am a loss of what to put on the front. I'm torn between the logo of Animal Kingdom or Minnie...I'm kind of leaning towards the logo....I just need another glass of diet Dr Pepper first for inspiration...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMMM, Get to Sewin I really want to see it when it's finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty, I can't wait to sew one for Emily although I am sure it will take me more than 2 hours!
> 
> Mary
Click to expand...


----------



## NaeNae

Jennia said:


> I haven't posted in MONTHS (I think it was late October or November?) but I need some help.
> 
> *QUESTION ONE*: For those with the Vida pattern, could you please tell me how much of each fabric is needed for a size two? I don't have the pattern yet, but am going to Joann's tomorrow and was hoping to purchase fabric then. Thanks!



My pattern says you need 1 yd for the dress.  I have a Vida dress laying here if you need more measurements.  To me the side sections take the most because you have to put them at an angle so it wastes a lot of fabric.  Let me know if you want more measurements.  I can figure it out for you.  Do you know how many different  fabrics you want to use?


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



I absolutely ADORE these dresses!!! Have you posted close ups of just the dresses?  The lace detail is so fabulous!! The girls look absolutely gorgeous!  It's no wonder the ring bearer wanted to marry them!  I just love what you did to dress up the Simply Sweet rotfl: I'm kidding, but I couldn't resist)!


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you Shannon! 



minnie2 said:


> GORGEOUS!   I love the little surprise you made!


Thanks Marlo. 


Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, Teresa the girls look so beautiful! The dresses are beautiful too! It looks like you all had an amazing time! I love the extra little heart detail!


Thank you so much. It was a little nerve racking making something for someone else's wedding like this (someone who wasn't family) but, I really was pleased with how it turned out. 




mom2rtk said:


> *Teresajoy*: I was amazed to see those dresses already done and the event over! You don't let any grass grow under your feet!!! You did a great job. They are gorgeous (the girls AND the dresses!)! What a beautiful bridal party!!



I didn't have much time, so I had to get busy. First though, I had to wait a week for Hobby Lobby to come out with their 40% coupon so I could buy the satin! Thank you so much for the compliments! 



AlternateEgo said:


> (


That is so pretty! I love it! That sash is so pretty. You need to put this in the "I made this" section of YCMT! 



CastleCreations said:


> I decided on the Logo. I found this gorgeous collection of African prints and can't wait to see it all finished! It will be done tomorrow...LOL


That was what i was going to suggest. I can't wait to see it. 



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:


It looks so pretty Shannon! And you have to love quick!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I absolutely ADORE these dresses!!! Have you posted close ups of just the dresses?  The lace detail is so fabulous!! The girls look absolutely gorgeous!  It's no wonder the ring bearer wanted to marry them!  I just love what you did to dress up the Simply Sweet rotfl: I'm kidding, but I couldn't resist)!



You know what? I don't think I did! Thanks for reminding me. I posted them on Facebook, but not here. Jessica actually really wanted the girls to have halters (I decided I really didn't want Arminda in a halter at her age and it was too cold)but I could have made these with the Simply Sweet! 

Hey, is the picture I sent you before clearer of the heart? I want to post one on your site. 

Here is a closeup of the top. The lace is separate from the satin on the top, and it kind of overlays the skirt. It's so pretty, but they wanted a sash, so I had to cover it up for the wedding. I like that they can wear it either way though.







This was before it was quite done, but I think you can see what the dress looks like better in this






and, since I'm posting more pictures, here's the back:


----------



## HeatherSue

TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!  
For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!  



AlternateEgo said:


> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.


Wow, the Easter dress is gorgeous!!!  I love the fabrics you used!! SO pretty!!  I also love the Big Give outfit!  Thank you so much for making that!



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



SO pretty, Shannon!  I love the fabric you used!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!
> 
> 
> Wow, the Easter dress is gorgeous!!!  I love the fabrics you used!! SO pretty!!  I also love the Big Give outfit!  Thank you so much for making that!
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty, Shannon!  I love the fabric you used!



I think you owe Henry's brother a Dole Whip!


----------



## Granna4679

CastleCreations said:


> Please tell me to get to sewin'.... I half finished an Animal Kingdom Vida, and am a loss of what to put on the front. I'm torn between the logo of Animal Kingdom or Minnie...I'm kind of leaning towards the logo....I just need another glass of diet Dr Pepper first for inspiration...LOL



Ahhh yes...the Diet Dr Pepper will get you going....it makes everything better for sure!!



jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!



Very cute...and the dress too!



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized



Love the dress and especially the bow...I am going to have to add that to something.  I love it.  And I think I already commented on your Big Give outfit on that board but it is so cute.  I think Piper is going to be very happy with it.



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



2 hrs, really?  You are fast.  Is that a YCMT pattern?



HeatherSue said:


> I just love what you did to dress up the Simply Sweet rotfl: I'm kidding, but I couldn't resist)!



HaHaHa!!  You are too funny!!


----------



## clhemsath

revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



The dress is awesome!  Great job so fast
And I just got a request for such a pretty dress from the 



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.



such a beautiful Easter dress!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!



I'm so ESSSSITED TOO!!!! You guys will have fun!


----------



## NiniMorris

Shannon, 

I have to tell you, your dress looks so much better than the dress on the site...If it only came in a bigger size I would be tempted to get it!


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!





jham said:


> I think you owe Henry's brother a Dole Whip!



We are all in the Disneyland club!


----------



## RMAMom

I need a little help.

Last week I watched an appliqué tutorial and I thought I bookmarked it and I can't find it anywhere. I have been looking for almost two hours and I just can't find it. I am pretty sure it is Heather Sue's tutorial, at least I thought it was but I have searched both the blog and YCMT and no luck. It shows you how to make a letter appliqué and walks you through it from the computer to make the letter pattern and then step by step how to appliqué it onto a shirt.

Thank you,
Mary

* **I Found it*** I finally found it, I did have it bookmarked and I was right it is from YCMT. Man, I love that site!!!
OK it now 11:45 PM and I'm off to bed, I can't wait to try this tomorrow!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Yikes! We just decided to move our October trip up to April! Exactly 90 days and I don't even have a game plan! Luckily I just bought Minnie dot fabric on Friday, so at least my lovely girls will have 1 custom. Who knows how many more I will decide to make! We have one reservation at Cape May and nothing else planned yet. Our last vacation I planned for over a year! I cannot believe I 'll only have 3 months to plan! Must go plan!



What are your exact dates?  I know you will be able to get the ADR's you want.  Our wait list came through and we have 2 extra nights at BCV.  See you there about the same time.


----------



## h518may

Hello.  I don't post much, pretty much don't like to type.

But I need HELP.  To start I am over weight( yes this is relevant).  I purchased the Meghanpeasant.  I need to enlarge the 3x.   Can anyone give me any ideas for enlarging the pattern.  PLEASE.


----------



## pitterpat

A friend is trying to sell her Brother machine that she used twice.  It is a Se-270D.  Does anyone have this machine and do you like it?  And what is a fair price for the machine, PED, some thread, etc.?  She said she's thinking $550, but that seems high to me though I really know nothing.

Any advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!



Great job!  I love the simply sweet.  Was my first CarlaC pattern and now I cannot stand store bought patterns!



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized



I love the easter dress!  And the bow.  Isn't it the most wonderfully, easy bow!  And i love that is had directions on how to tie it!



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



I love it!  The material is great too!  2 hours?  Really?  That's about how much time I have lately to get anything done.  I might have to try it!


----------



## revrob

AlternateEgo said:


> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (



That turned out beautiful!



jham said:


> so cute Shannon!  I love that rose fabric!





RMAMom said:


> That is so pretty, I can't wait to sew one for Emily although I am sure it will take me more than 2 hours!
> 
> Mary





teresajoy said:


> It looks so pretty Shannon! And you have to love quick!




Thanks everyone for the comments about my gotta love it super quick dress!  you're all so sweet!



HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!
> 
> SO pretty, Shannon!  I love the fabric you used!





jham said:


> I think you owe Henry's brother a Dole Whip!



WOO HOO!  and I agree with Jeanne - you owe Henry's brother a dole whip!  YUMMM!



Granna4679 said:


> 2 hrs, really?  You are fast.  Is that a YCMT pattern?





clhemsath said:


> The dress is awesome!  Great job so fast
> And I just got a request for such a pretty dress from the






NiniMorris said:


> Shannon,
> 
> I have to tell you, your dress looks so much better than the dress on the site...If it only came in a bigger size I would be tempted to get it!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks so much!  The pattern is by a pattern company called Children's Corner - the pattern is called the Callie.  I'm really tempted to try a few more that they sell since this one went together so quickly and easily.  I do agree that they should sell it in a larger size!


----------



## DisneyKings

Camping Griswalds said:


> I really want to make a quilt with the characters autographs.
> 
> Someone on here did it, and used freezer paper?
> 
> What type of fabric pens did you use?
> 
> What size should I make the squares?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't put mine together yet, but I did 5.5" squares.  I ironed on the freezer paper before cutting the squares & then serged the edges to really hold the paper on well.  I used the tape around the edges on some, but had trouble getting painters tape to stick to the fabric well.  Some characters still had a litttle of their signature on the tape, but it wasn't too bad.  I also used the Marvy pens.



teresajoy said:


> Here is a closeup of the top. The lace is separate from the satin on the top, and it kind of overlays the skirt. It's so pretty, but they wanted a sash, so I had to cover it up for the wedding. I like that they can wear it either way though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before it was quite done, but I think you can see what the dress looks like better in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, since I'm posting more pictures, here's the back:



All I can say is WOW!!!!  Those are fantastic!


----------



## teresajoy

pitterpat said:


> A friend is trying to sell her Brother machine that she used twice.  It is a Se-270D.  Does anyone have this machine and do you like it?  And what is a fair price for the machine, PED, some thread, etc.?  She said she's thinking $550, but that seems high to me though I really know nothing.
> 
> Any advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!



I have this machine, and I wouldn't pay that much. It is horrible to thread. It sometimes takes several minutes to do one thread change because the cartridge doesn't always work. The Brother dealer told me that they figured out that it was a bad desing and stopped making them that way. Plus, it only has a 4X4 hoop which, is rather limiting. Once you get it threaded, it stitches out beautifully, but the threading is not worth it.  Have you tried Craigslist for a nicer machine?

I just checked Amazon, and they have a refurbished one for $299. Some people have bought the PED Basic from Joann's online when they are doing a 50% off sale and then it comes to about $75. But, honestly, I really wouldn't buy this machine unless it was REALLY cheap. 




h518may said:


> Hello.  I don't post much, pretty much don't like to type.
> 
> But I need HELP.  To start I am over weight( yes this is relevant).  I purchased the Meghanpeasant.  I need to enlarge the 3x.   Can anyone give me any ideas for enlarging the pattern.  PLEASE.


 
Carla gave us percentages for enlarging kids patterns (in the bookmarks) but I don't know that those would work for an adult size. Maybe we can get Carla to answer. 



DisneyKings said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!!  Those are fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## jessica52877

h518may said:


> Hello.  I don't post much, pretty much don't like to type.
> 
> But I need HELP.  To start I am over weight( yes this is relevant).  I purchased the Meghanpeasant.  I need to enlarge the 3x.   Can anyone give me any ideas for enlarging the pattern.  PLEASE.



I am not too smart when it comes to things like this because I like to try my own way and not follow directions! Hopefully someone will come along and have a helpful answer for you!



pitterpat said:


> A friend is trying to sell her Brother machine that she used twice.  It is a Se-270D.  Does anyone have this machine and do you like it?  And what is a fair price for the machine, PED, some thread, etc.?  She said she's thinking $550, but that seems high to me though I really know nothing.
> 
> Any advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!



I don't think I would pay that for that machine. You can get a brother that does a 5x7 for $799 but often a little cheaper. Like Teresa said I have read about horrible problems with threading and have seen lots for sale for cheaper. Search yahoo groups for SE 270D and you can read alot about the machines and issues people have plus there is almost always someone trying to sell one.


----------



## littlepeppers

OMG
I think I just talked DH into going begining of March.
Pop again baby.  
Can't beat the bus service & prices.
We have done Animal Lodge, French Quarter, Coronado & I think that the bus service at Pop is the best.
Yeah the others had the fancy pools, but get a water park pass for a day or two.  Kids like water period.  

I have to get sewing.  The kids can't wear the same outfits as September.

Guess I need a new ticker now.  I'm going to actually book before I change it.  DH can still change his mind.  I'm keeping on this & going to ambush him w/ plenty of info in the morning.


----------



## billwendy

Hi!

Hmmmm - I have the Disney Brother 270D and I really do like it - I got it off craigs list for under 200 though. What version of PED? Is it basic or ???? It is a small hoop, which you can learn to deal with if its all ya got!! It does stitch out really well, and sews pretty nicely too. I wouldnt pay that much though.

Teresa, I just think your girls were beautiful in the dresses you made them. I thought they looked very classy (Im so not into halters at all) and formal!! Are they going to be able to wear them for anything else? They are so special. Did Lydia know about the special embroidery you did on her dress or did you surprise her?

Love all things posted!! 

Just picked my BFF and her family up from the airport. they had a GREAT time at Disney, said the weather was good and the crowds werent too bad either. I have the DISNEY BUG sooooooo bad!!!!!!!!! I hope they make the decision about our trip (Daniels MAW trip) really soon. Half the fun for me is planning!!!!! Does anyone know how far GKTW Village is from WDW? We will have to stay on property, but are hoping we can visit them there too.


----------



## CastleCreations

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hmmmm - I have the Disney Brother 270D and I really do like it - I got it off craigs list for under 200 though. What version of PED? Is it basic or ???? It is a small hoop, which you can learn to deal with if its all ya got!! It does stitch out really well, and sews pretty nicely too. I wouldnt pay that much though.
> 
> Teresa, I just think your girls were beautiful in the dresses you made them. I thought they looked very classy (Im so not into halters at all) and formal!! Are they going to be able to wear them for anything else? They are so special. Did Lydia know about the special embroidery you did on her dress or did you surprise her?
> 
> Love all things posted!!
> 
> Just picked my BFF and her family up from the airport. they had a GREAT time at Disney, said the weather was good and the crowds werent too bad either. I have the DISNEY BUG sooooooo bad!!!!!!!!! I hope they make the decision about our trip (Daniels MAW trip) really soon. Half the fun for me is planning!!!!! Does anyone know how far GKTW Village is from WDW? We will have to stay on property, but are hoping we can visit them there too.



I have 2 Disney Brothers 270D's.... I also have a Viking and a Singer Futura that I just got. Out of all of them, I ALWAYS sew using the Brother. I HATE sewing using the futura...HATE IT!!! I keep it only for the embroidery, which is not the greatest either. If something happens to my brother, I will be getting another. It's really the only one I use.


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> OMG
> I think I just talked DH into going begining of March.
> Pop again baby.
> Can't beat the bus service & prices.
> We have done Animal Lodge, French Quarter, Coronado & I think that the bus service at Pop is the best.
> Yeah the others had the fancy pools, but get a water park pass for a day or two.  Kids like water period.
> 
> I have to get sewing.  The kids can't wear the same outfits as September.
> 
> Guess I need a new ticker now.  I'm going to actually book before I change it.  DH can still change his mind.  I'm keeping on this & going to ambush him w/ plenty of info in the morning.


WOO HOOO!!!!! 


billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1)Hmmmm - I have the Disney Brother 270D and I really do like it - I got it off craigs list for under 200 though. What version of PED? Is it basic or ???? It is a small hoop, which you can learn to deal with if its all ya got!! It does stitch out really well, and sews pretty nicely too. I wouldn't pay that much though.
> 
> 2.)Teresa, I just think your girls were beautiful in the dresses you made them. I thought they looked very classy (Im so not into halters at all) and formal!! Are they going to be able to wear them for anything else? They are so special. Did Lydia know about the special embroidery you did on her dress or did you surprise her?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.)Just picked my BFF and her family up from the airport. they had a GREAT time at Disney, said the weather was good and the crowds werent too bad either. I have the DISNEY BUG sooooooo bad!!!!!!!!! I hope they make the decision about our trip (Daniels MAW trip) really soon. Half the fun for me is planning!!!!! Does anyone know how far GKTW Village is from WDW? We will have to stay on property, but are hoping we can visit them there too.


1.)I paid $150 for mine (on clearance at Walmart). $200 isn't bad either.

2.)Thank you! They like to get dressy, so they will wear them again. I'm thinking I might save them for the Father Daughter Dance right now, which is usually at the end of February. 

I showed Lydia before the wedding. I knew she'd be so pleased, I couldn't keep it to myself! Arminda's had a heart on the front too, but hers was blank, because she hasn't chosen yet! 

3.) I'm thinking GKTW is about 15-20 minutes from Disney. We use to drive down there to go to the Walmart and Target (they've since put both in close to our timeshare so we go there now.)




CastleCreations said:


> I have 2 Disney Brothers 270D's.... I also have a Viking and a Singer Futura that I just got. Out of all of them, I ALWAYS sew using the Brother. I HATE sewing using the futura...HATE IT!!! I keep it only for the embroidery, which is not the greatest either. If something happens to my brother, I will be getting another. It's really the only one I use.



Do you have any trouble with the cartridge threading on your Brother?


----------



## Jennia

NaeNae said:


> My pattern says you need 1 yd for the dress.  I have a Vida dress laying here if you need more measurements.  To me the side sections take the most because you have to put them at an angle so it wastes a lot of fabric.  Let me know if you want more measurements.  I can figure it out for you.  Do you know how many different  fabrics you want to use?



Thank you SO MUCH for replying! I'm thinking at least three, one for the main front/back sections, one for the top/bottom panels (lol does this even make sense?!) and one for the side panels. I bought the pattern on ebay yesterday, but it's obviously not going to be here in time before my shopping trip tomorrow! 



teresajoy said:


> You know what? I don't think I did! Thanks for reminding me. I posted them on Facebook, but not here. Jessica actually really wanted the girls to have halters (I decided I really didn't want Arminda in a halter at her age and it was too cold)but I could have made these with the Simply Sweet!
> 
> Hey, is the picture I sent you before clearer of the heart? I want to post one on your site.
> 
> Here is a closeup of the top. The lace is separate from the satin on the top, and it kind of overlays the skirt. It's so pretty, but they wanted a sash, so I had to cover it up for the wedding. I like that they can wear it either way though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before it was quite done, but I think you can see what the dress looks like better in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, since I'm posting more pictures, here's the back:




Very pretty!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda on the right demonstrating the fantastic twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arminda after lots of dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the groom, Joey, the man of her dreams. He had just snuck up behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls danced and danced and danced!!!!! Lydia was SOOOO tired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took that picture she got up and danced some more!
> 
> As a secret special touch, I added this heart (designed by Heathersue of courese!) to the front of Lydia's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!




Really beautiful Teresa!  Love the heart, it's just perfect.  You did a great job!  And you really are quick!  I swear I am lucky to get a pattern cut out/traced in the amount of time you whipped those dresses up!


----------



## DisneyKings

I think I'm not hooping my t-shirts tight enough & am getting little gappy areas on my embroideries.  Is there a secret?  Do I need to use a stabilizer that irons on or sticks on?  (I'm doing 2T-5 shirts)

The 2 big mess ups on my machine have been when the bobbin thread was about a third or less left.  Is this common?  Is this why you guys use prewound bobbins?  If so, what kind & where do I get them for my brother 780D?  ( I didn't see my model listed on the link that was posted a few pages back.)

While I'm in question mode--anyone have a good source for tall mens blank t-shirts?  They are impossible to find!  I haven't found any yet.


----------



## jessica52877

DisneyKings said:


> I think I'm not hooping my t-shirts tight enough & am getting little gappy areas on my embroideries.  Is there a secret?  Do I need to use a stabilizer that irons on or sticks on?  (I'm doing 2T-5 shirts)
> 
> The 2 big mess ups on my machine have been when the bobbin thread was about a third or less left.  Is this common?  Is this why you guys use prewound bobbins?  If so, what kind & where do I get them for my brother 780D?  ( I didn't see my model listed on the link that was posted a few pages back.)
> 
> While I'm in question mode--anyone have a good source for tall mens blank t-shirts?  They are impossible to find!  I haven't found any yet.



When I hoop, I hoop the tee and the stablizer, just regular sew in. The heavier the better the design stitches (but not that heavy). But I pull the shirt ever so gently to make sure it is stretched but not stretched. Make sense? Very flat and as perfect as can be without it actually stretching is probably a better description. I have done some that just seem off no matter what I do. A great true test is to do one on felt (no stablizer needed). 

I use prewound because it holds WAY more thread and is wound nicer then I can wind. Sorry, no help on which ones to use. I use an L version I believe but that is for the ult2002D. I am sure things have changed since mine was made.

Tall mens t's? I know walmart had them at the beginning of last summer. They were fruit of the loom but nice. Not helpful now I know but maybe they'll be getting them again.


----------



## NaeNae

Jennia said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for replying! I'm thinking at least three, one for the main front/back sections, one for the top/bottom panels (lol does this even make sense?!) and one for the side panels. I bought the pattern on ebay yesterday, but it's obviously not going to be here in time before my shopping trip tomorrow!



Here are rough measurments for a 22" finished dress:
Front yoke 9"wX4.5"h
Back yoke  9w X 6h
Side piece 4w X 17.5h (cut 4 on sorta of an angle)
Center front & back panel 14w X 13h (cut 2)
Bottom front & back piece 16w X 3.5h (cut 2)

Then you need fabric for the straps, front & back yoke facing and any ruffles you want.  With those measurments I don't think you need 3 yards.JMO


----------



## Jennia

NaeNae said:


> Here are rough measurments for a 22" finished dress:
> Front yoke 9"wX4.5"h
> Back yoke  9w X 6h
> Side piece 4w X 17.5h (cut 4 on sorta of an angle)
> Center front & back panel 14w X 13h (cut 2)
> Bottom front & back piece 16w X 3.5h (cut 2)
> 
> Then you need fabric for the straps, front & back yoke facing and any ruffles you want.  With those measurments I don't think you need 3 yards.JMO




Oooh thanks for the measurements, I meant I was going to use three different fabrics, not that I'd buy three yards, but I wasn't very clear on that lol! This is very helpful, thanks again!


----------



## minnie2

jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!


Isn't that a cute pattern?  The dress came out great!



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized


So pretty!


revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!


Shannon I love it!  


HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!
> 
> 
> Wow, the Easter dress is gorgeous!!!  I love the fabrics you used!! SO pretty!!  I also love the Big Give outfit!  Thank you so much for making that!
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty, Shannon!  I love the fabric you used!


Yippee I am so happy for you!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, this is going to be an interesting day or two!

One of the little boys my DS and DIL had custody of last fall is in the hospital with RSV.  So the older brother (almost 2) is staying with my DS and DIL while Mommy is at the hospital with youngest son (almost 1).  Since they don't have childcare for him, he is staying with me during the day.  

I now have 3 kids under the mental age of 3 until Friday!  On two of those days we have therapy about a 45 minute drive from home!

I really doubt I will be getting any sewing done the remainder of the week...you think?

I did however get both of my patchwork twirl skirts finished yesterday...and my GD2 will not take it off.  I had to hide them from her!  She immediately asked me if I was making her a dress when she saw me working on it yesterday.  Then proceeded to pull out some other fabric she wants me to make her another one out of.  She is only 2!  Talk about a dive Princess!

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

Teresa  - Your girls are beautiful and the wedding dresses are gorgeous! I love the hidden heart!





DisneyKings said:


> I think I'm not hooping my t-shirts tight enough & am getting little gappy areas on my embroideries.  Is there a secret?  Do I need to use a stabilizer that irons on or sticks on?  (I'm doing 2T-5 shirts)
> 
> The 2 big mess ups on my machine have been when the bobbin thread was about a third or less left.  Is this common?  Is this why you guys use prewound bobbins?  If so, what kind & where do I get them for my brother 780D?  ( I didn't see my model listed on the link that was posted a few pages back.)
> 
> While I'm in question mode--anyone have a good source for tall mens blank t-shirts?  They are impossible to find!  I haven't found any yet.



Jiffy does.

http://www.jiffyshirts.com/tshirts/shortsleeve/gildan/2000GT/?idcust=809138128


----------



## CastleCreations

teresajoy said:


> Do you have any trouble with the cartridge threading on your Brother?



The only thread that it doesn't like to work with, is slippery embroidery thread. Then when I thread the cartridge, instead of letting the tail of thread be cut off, I hold it while I thread. This forces it to thread correctly. 
It works for me...I just got done with a 2 hour sewing marathon this morning... I can hear my machine crying in the corner.


----------



## tricia

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



Looks great.  All of Carla's patterns sew up easily.



teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen these on Facebook already, but I thought I'd share here too
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks ago, our friends asked Arminda  and Lydia to be in their wedding and wanted me to make the dresses. So, here are some pictures:
> 
> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says, "My heart belongs to Joey"
> 
> and there are lots more pictures on Facebook if any wants to see even more!



The dresses and the girls are just beautiful.  Great idea on the heart.



jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!



Great job.



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have good pictures... I can't load them onto my home computer and then I forget to bring my camera while "borrowing" computers.  It seems phone pictures are easier
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized



Very pretty easter dress.  The Big Give outfit looks great tool.



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



Looks great Shannon.  Love the large flower fabric.


----------



## pitterpat

jessica52877 said:


> I don't think I would pay that for that machine. You can get a brother that does a 5x7 for $799 but often a little cheaper. Like Teresa said I have read about horrible problems with threading and have seen lots for sale for cheaper. Search yahoo groups for SE 270D and you can read alot about the machines and issues people have plus there is almost always someone trying to sell one.





billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hmmmm - I have the Disney Brother 270D and I really do like it - I got it off craigs list for under 200 though. What version of PED? Is it basic or ???? It is a small hoop, which you can learn to deal with if its all ya got!! It does stitch out really well, and sews pretty nicely too. I wouldnt pay that much though.





CastleCreations said:


> I have 2 Disney Brothers 270D's.... I also have a Viking and a Singer Futura that I just got. Out of all of them, I ALWAYS sew using the Brother. I HATE sewing using the futura...HATE IT!!! I keep it only for the embroidery, which is not the greatest either. If something happens to my brother, I will be getting another. It's really the only one I use.





teresajoy said:


> WOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> 1.)I paid $150 for mine (on clearance at Walmart). $200 isn't bad either.
> 
> 
> Do you have any trouble with the cartridge threading on your Brother?



Thanks for your opinions.  Sounds like her price is really high so glad I asked about the price, too.  I have a Kenmore machine that I absolutely adore, but it has no embroidery capabilities and that's what I was considering on the Brother.

The PED basic software is worth around $100 - is that what I am to understand?

She is also going to throw in all her thread and other "stuff" with the machine so I may go look and offer her closer to $350 for the whole deal.  I don't even know why I am considering this -- I have a house on the market that I can't sell for 14 months now and a new house I am out of money to renovate.  Maybe it's just fun to dream?


----------



## tricia

Tried the Patchwork Twirl for the first time the other day.  Whoa, that is one long ruffle strip for a size 2.  Anyway, looks great and the lady I made it for loves it and can't wait to get it on her granddaughter.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST! From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours! AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before! I LOVE how it goes together. I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!


 Shannon I love this dress!! 

Tom- There is a dress almost identical to this one on YCMT.com that goes up to size 12 that you might like for Leighanna. http://youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Miss-Alice-Dress-Sizes-5-12.htm Seeing Shannon's dress makes me want to get the pattern for Jenna. Very pretty!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)


----------



## karamat

I've been out of town for a funeral, and had a little time today to get on line, so I've only skimmed the last 15+ pages - but I stopped to look at all the pictures - CUTE things posted!



Haganfam5 said:


> I don't think I could make a coat, although I have never attempted one .





tricia said:


> I wish I had the confidence to try a jacket.



Don't be afraid of coats/jackets!  I made the Make It Perfect Uptown Girl coat for my DD and it goes together so well (and is reversible)











froggy33 said:


> The only bad part about this is that the characters for some reason always seem to print right on the edge.  When I go to sew Mickey's, I will cut off half his name!!  I don't exactly know how I will fix that but, I'll figure it out.



I haven't tried it myself, but I've read of people cutting their fabric with a larger seam allowance (to be trimmed down to 1/4" later) and attaching low-tack tape over the seam allowance.



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



So pretty!!  I've had this pattern for a while but haven't tried it yet.  Might need to try it out for a Valentine's dress.


----------



## RMAMom

AlternateEgo said:


> More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)



Everything looks great! I had that faries fabric in my hand at JoAnn's last weekend but put it back. I love the vibrant blue color of that fabric!


----------



## DisneyKings

RMAMom said:


> Jiffy does.
> 
> http://www.jiffyshirts.com/tshirts/shortsleeve/gildan/2000GT/?idcust=809138128



Thank you!  I swear I looked at their site, but must have missed that somehow.



jessica52877 said:


> When I hoop, I hoop the tee and the stablizer, just regular sew in. The heavier the better the design stitches (but not that heavy). But I pull the shirt ever so gently to make sure it is stretched but not stretched. Make sense? Very flat and as perfect as can be without it actually stretching is probably a better description. I have done some that just seem off no matter what I do. A great true test is to do one on felt (no stablizer needed).
> 
> I use prewound because it holds WAY more thread and is wound nicer then I can wind. Sorry, no help on which ones to use. I use an L version I believe but that is for the ult2002D. I am sure things have changed since mine was made.
> 
> Tall mens t's? I know walmart had them at the beginning of last summer. They were fruit of the loom but nice. Not helpful now I know but maybe they'll be getting them again.



Thanks!  Maybe I'm stretching it too much then...hmm.  I may just need to wait until my 1st lesson Fri to actually watch someone do a t-shirt with me.  I will try the felt too & I meant to pick some up yesterday too---shoot!  These are the Disney ones on the machine, so I hope they stitch right.

My W-M didn't have any today, but I'll have to keep a look-out if they do actually carrry them sometimes.


----------



## candicenicole19

Just wanted to pop in and say Howdy!  I am sewing sewing sewing today!  Working on A princess set and a Snow white set!  Should have pictures soon!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything that everyone has made!  The wedding dresses are just stunning!  I love to ocme to this board when I am in a non sewing mood!  Always picks me up and makes me want to get back to it!

Oh and just found out, MOVING NEXT WEEKEND!  My sewing machine will be the LAST thing packed lol!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!











Sorry there aren't any full front pictures. My dd only likes to pose for pictures if she can twirl!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> Tried the Patchwork Twirl for the first time the other day.  Whoa, that is one long ruffle strip for a size 2.  Anyway, looks great and the lady I made it for loves it and can't wait to get it on her granddaughter.



I love the twirl skirt!!  And yes, that is a very long little ruffle on any of the sizes.  I just made my first one (size 4) last week.  I love it.  Can't wait to give it to my DGD for her birthday.  



AlternateEgo said:


> More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)



Cute AK outfits for the Big Give.  They are going to love them.



karamat said:


> I've been out of town for a funeral, and had a little time today to get on line, so I've only skimmed the last 15+ pages - but I stopped to look at all the pictures - CUTE things posted!
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid of coats/jackets!  I made the Make It Perfect Uptown Girl coat for my DD and it goes together so well (and is reversible)



I love this coat.  That would be perfect for my DGD's.  It never gets too cold here but we do have our "cold for Texas" days.  I am going to remember to make those next winter.



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say Howdy!  I am sewing sewing sewing today!  Working on A princess set and a Snow white set!  Should have pictures soon!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything that everyone has made!  The wedding dresses are just stunning!  I love to ocme to this board when I am in a non sewing mood!  Always picks me up and makes me want to get back to it!
> 
> Oh and just found out, MOVING NEXT WEEKEND!  My sewing machine will be the LAST thing packed lol!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Can't wait to see the pictures and congrats on the move!!  Where are you moving to?


----------



## DisneyKings

Someone was looking for an applique tutorial for monograms & I just ran across this one:  http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/02/16/simple-applique-monograms/
Maybe that's the one you remembered?  Heathersues's (linked on page 1) is rather awesome though.


----------



## tvgirlmin

I am so behind!  You ladies move fast!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Free to a good home!
> 
> One slightly used son,27 years old.  Won't keep a job, thinks the world owes him a living.
> 
> Eats a lot, but won't chip in for groceries.  Thinks Mom still runs a taxi service.  High maintenance!
> 
> 
> I'll even through in his long haired chihuahua in the deal!
> 
> Nini



Sounds like some of my good friends from college, Nini!  Hang in there - they do eventually grow up! 



Granna4679 said:


> I finished my DGD5 skirt and shirt for her birthday.  She is going to be so excited.  She loves to twirl and this is the first one I have made for her (....My DGD's name is Mia and she has the Mia AG Doll, so I couldn't resist making the doll one too).



Gorgeous Twirl Skirt!  Mia is going to love it!!!



billwendy said:


>



Happy Belated Birthday, Zoey!!!!  Love the outfit!  Is it a store pattern?  I want to make some things for my cousin's dog (she inherited my grandad's dog when he passed, so Pansy is very special to our family!).



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I finished Piper's dress and hope she will like it.  Here is her dress:



Love Piper's Dress and you Stitch shirt!  Stitch is one of our absolute faves!!!



glorib said:


>


Sorry you had trouble with the sizing, but the outfit is AWESOME!  I just love how it all came together!



pitterpat said:


>



You have been super busy this week!  It all looks great - sooo cute!!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Yikes! We just decided to move our October trip up to April!


Congrats on getting to go sooner!!!!  Enjoy the planning and anticipation!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Guess where we went today?



Sooo jealous!  We LOVE Universal!  Hope you had a blast!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished my first simply sweet! It turned out so wonderfully! I cannot believe I didn't buy this pattern sooner! I'll post pics in a min! Need to find my usb for my camera!



Congrats on your first Simply Sweet - my first Carla pattern (and still my fave Carla pattern!).  Looks so cute!



teresajoy said:


> The girls with the bride and briedsmaids:


Teresa, these dresses are phenomenal!  The girls look great and you did a super job!!!



jenb1023 said:


>


Love the stripwork - I am going to try it soon!  You did a great job!



AlternateEgo said:


>



Beautiful Easter Dress and love the Big Give Stuff, too!!!!



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!



Soooo cute!  I love it!!!!  And your fabrics are awesome, too!



tricia said:


>



Great Twirl!  And I have that fabric with the colorful circles, too!  I think I am going to make a dress with it, but not sure yet....



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there aren't any full front pictures. My dd only likes to pose for pictures if she can twirl!!!!



Great Simply Sweet!!!  Love that fabric!!!!

And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.

I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!


----------



## candicenicole19

Can't wait to see the pictures and congrats on the move!!  Where are you moving to?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I am just moving about 15 minutes from where I am now (Still in Maryland) but it is a beautiful townhouse and will work for now!  When it sells then a single family home will be next but until then its perfect!  I am just super excited to have an area to sew in and not have to drag everything out and put it back away daily like I am now!


----------



## candicenicole19

tvgirlmin said:


> I
> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.
> 
> I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!



I just LOVE the dress and the pictures!  I Want to live where you do!  WIsh it was warm enough to go to the beach here..............   Where did you find that adorable fabric? I have not seen it before!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Shannon I love this dress!!
> 
> Tom- There is a dress almost identical to this one on YCMT.com that goes up to size 12 that you might like for Leighanna. http://youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Miss-Alice-Dress-Sizes-5-12.htm Seeing Shannon's dress makes me want to get the pattern for Jenna. Very pretty!!


 Thanks for pointing this out Crystal!  I might have to get this!

I really like Shannon's!

Sorry I have been MIA for a while!  I do try to get on and scan all of your wonderful creations!  Lots of great stuff!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are all in the Disneyland club!


Oh yeah, we're cool like that. 



pitterpat said:


> A friend is trying to sell her Brother machine that she used twice.  It is a Se-270D.  Does anyone have this machine and do you like it?  And what is a fair price for the machine, PED, some thread, etc.?  She said she's thinking $550, but that seems high to me though I really know nothing.
> 
> Any advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


Everyone already answered you, but I'd hold out for something less glitchy with a bigger hoop!



littlepeppers said:


> OMG
> I think I just talked DH into going begining of March.
> Pop again baby.
> Can't beat the bus service & prices.
> We have done Animal Lodge, French Quarter, Coronado & I think that the bus service at Pop is the best.
> Yeah the others had the fancy pools, but get a water park pass for a day or two.  Kids like water period.
> 
> I have to get sewing.  The kids can't wear the same outfits as September.
> 
> Guess I need a new ticker now.  I'm going to actually book before I change it.  DH can still change his mind.  I'm keeping on this & going to ambush him w/ plenty of info in the morning.


YAY!!!  I LOVE Pop!! Teresa and I stayed at All-Star Music in December.  It was nice, but I'm still a Pop lover. 



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> Teresa, I just think your girls were beautiful in the dresses you made them. I thought they looked very classy (Im so not into halters at all) and formal!! Are they going to be able to wear them for anything else? They are so special. Did Lydia know about the special embroidery you did on her dress or did you surprise her?



Will they have anywhere to wear these dresses???   You are talking about the girls that wear their pettiskirts to the grocery store! 



CastleCreations said:


> I have 2 Disney Brothers 270D's.... I also have a Viking and a Singer Futura that I just got. Out of all of them, I ALWAYS sew using the Brother. I HATE sewing using the futura...HATE IT!!! I keep it only for the embroidery, which is not the greatest either. If something happens to my brother, I will be getting another. It's really the only one I use.


What kind of Viking do you have?  I love my Viking Designer 1.  He's a good 'ol boy (his name is Sven).  I embroidered for 5 hours straight one day last week and he didn't miss a stitch!  



DisneyKings said:


> I think I'm not hooping my t-shirts tight enough & am getting little gappy areas on my embroideries.  Is there a secret?  Do I need to use a stabilizer that irons on or sticks on?  (I'm doing 2T-5 shirts)
> 
> The 2 big mess ups on my machine have been when the bobbin thread was about a third or less left.  Is this common?  Is this why you guys use prewound bobbins?  If so, what kind & where do I get them for my brother 780D?  ( I didn't see my model listed on the link that was posted a few pages back.)
> 
> While I'm in question mode--anyone have a good source for tall mens blank t-shirts?  They are impossible to find!  I haven't found any yet.



I was going to say that if you get a lot of puckering, you're probably hooping them too tight.  I don't like to hoop them at all. I use a heavy weight cut away stabilizer in the hoop, spray it with sulky spray, and then stick the t-shirt on top of it.  Then, I run a basting stitch around the outside edge of the design.  But, you have to experiment with what works best on your machine. 

Pre-wound bobbins turn out the best looking embroidery, in my experience!  When you use regular thread in the bobbin, it makes it so the stitches don't sit as close together and you get little gaps.  Plus, they last a lot longer. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, this is going to be an interesting day or two!
> 
> One of the little boys my DS and DIL had custody of last fall is in the hospital with RSV.  So the older brother (almost 2) is staying with my DS and DIL while Mommy is at the hospital with youngest son (almost 1).  Since they don't have childcare for him, he is staying with me during the day.
> 
> I now have 3 kids under the mental age of 3 until Friday!  On two of those days we have therapy about a 45 minute drive from home!
> 
> I really doubt I will be getting any sewing done the remainder of the week...you think?
> 
> I did however get both of my patchwork twirl skirts finished yesterday...and my GD2 will not take it off.  I had to hide them from her!  She immediately asked me if I was making her a dress when she saw me working on it yesterday.  Then proceeded to pull out some other fabric she wants me to make her another one out of.  She is only 2!  Talk about a dive Princess!
> 
> Nini


You're so sweet to do that for them!!  I love that your Granddaughter wants you to make her more dresses!!  Have a fun week! 



tricia said:


>


I LOVE the patchwork twirl!! So pretty!! 



AlternateEgo said:


>


Thanks for posting more pictures of the fairies outfit!  It looks even better with a clear picture!  The AK outfits are GREAT!! Thank you so much, Crystal! 



karamat said:


> Don't be afraid of coats/jackets!  I made the Make It Perfect Uptown Girl coat for my DD and it goes together so well (and is reversible)


I love the coat and your daughter is just the cutest little thing!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


I love that fabric!  I used to have a whole bunch of it, but I have used it all up.  It's still one of my favorite prints.  Your daughter is so pretty!



tvgirlmin said:


>


I LOVE this dress!  The pictures are fabulous, too!  I particularly like the last one- so funny!  Did you use fleece for the Snoopy applique?  It looks so cute!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a while!  I do try to get on and scan all of your wonderful creations!  Lots of great stuff!!!!


TOM!  I haven't seen you on this board in a while!  You need to stop by more often so people know who this elusive Tom is that we're always referring to.


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


>


These are just gorgeous!  


woodkins said:


> Glad that you had a great trip!! I personally think the problem with the ressie system is that there is no accountability, meaning anyone can make a bunch of ressies under different names and then not use them with no consequences. It ends up blocking out tables everywhere and then on the actual day they end up going unused because the people don't cancel and don't show up. I have a "friend" who makes a different dinner ressie at each park for the same date & time this way she is covered no matter what park she ends up at. So somehow those other 3 ressies go unused. It is reallyl unfair and frustrating. I honestly think you should have to old every ressie with a credit card this way people are only taking them who might actually use them & they also would have to cancel them outright instead of just letting them go unused. That is my rant for the day


I totally agree!  I heard people talking on the bus about doing that and it really irritated me.  We were trying to do things the right way and ran the risk of eating hotdogs at the refreshment outpost that night 


teresajoy said:


> It really isn't fair is it that people make reservations they know they won't use (or at least they know they won't use all of them). I didn't mind giving my credit card when making a ressie, because I only made ones I was really planning on using. I think they should go back to doing that.


I agree, I have no problem what so ever putting a hold on my cc.  It isn't charged until you either don't show or pay for your meal.  


AlternateEgo said:


> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized


I love both of these.  I really like the idea of the pants coordinating with both tops...so versatile with 3 different outfit possibilities.


jenb1023 said:


> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!


How sweet.  I might have to try that pattern someday.


revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!


I hadn't heard of that pattern before.  It looks really nice.  I bet it will make a really nice top shortened.


HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!


Whoa hot exciting!  I have never been west of St Louis so I am totally jealous.  You guys will have an awesome time.


h518may said:


> Hello.  I don't post much, pretty much don't like to type.
> 
> But I need HELP.  To start I am over weight( yes this is relevant).  I purchased the Meghanpeasant.  I need to enlarge the 3x.   Can anyone give me any ideas for enlarging the pattern.  PLEASE.


I have a great book by Nancy Zieman called "Pattern Fitting with Confidence".  Our library has a copy so you might want to check to save some money.  She has you start with a smaller pattern and increase where necessary so it might just do the trick.  I use her methods nearly every time I sew for myself and now finally have great fitting items I am proud of.



tricia said:


> Tried the Patchwork Twirl for the first time the other day.  Whoa, that is one long ruffle strip for a size 2.  Anyway, looks great and the lady I made it for loves it and can't wait to get it on her granddaughter.


Ooooh I love it!


AlternateEgo said:


> More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)


You have been busy!  Those are great outfits.


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there aren't any full front pictures. My dd only likes to pose for pictures if she can twirl!!!!


Lovely dress.  My dd is the same with modeling photos....always action shots!


tvgirlmin said:


> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.
> 
> I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!


Those are just awesome!  She is such the little model.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Ok I thought you all might get my vent so....


I have an order to make a entire crib set and the woman wanted a print that I can get at walmart.  So I get all the different lengths of the same fabric cut and tagged.   Get the the register and the cashier is pooping zits on her head and looks like I distrubed her. Go to the cashier who is allready a little rude that I tried to load the full bags in my cart.  Ok.  Then she proceeds to removed all my tags off the fabric.  So I tell her not too and she claims that she has to per walmarts policy.   I tell her that corporate actually says they can leave them and she is not to remove them.  I try to explain that it lists every different measurement and she says well read your receipt.  I tell her it onlys list Fabric and price and she gets nasty with me and prints off the  receipt to show me.  Well, I was right and she just rips off the rest of the tags while I am yelling at her that she might rip the fabric too.  Finally, when she is done with her tantrum, I ask why she won't leave the tags on.  Her Answer........

Because you can stabbed yourself with a pin and Walmart's policy is not to sell pins to a costumer.  



WHAT.  I guess she didn't notice the box of sewing pins I was buying.

I think she might not like me but who cares.   The kicker here is that the fabric manager and I are very good friends.  She is livided at the cashier who tells the manager that she was told this eight years ago and it is gold.   So now the have to write a lovely letter to corporate about this woman's behavior.   
 Sorry for the vent.
So if anyone would like to help measure 23 pieces of the same fabric, come on over.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

By the way, has anyone seen any Playmobil embroidary or fabric?

I have been asked by several people for this and I haven't seen it.


----------



## Granna4679

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there aren't any full front pictures. My dd only likes to pose for pictures if she can twirl!!!!



So cute.  I love that fabric.  I made a birthday dress for my DGD2 back in October from the same fabric.  Beautiful!



tvgirlmin said:


> Gorgeous Twirl Skirt!  Mia is going to love it!!!
> 
> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!



I love this dress.  How cute!!  And the water there is GORGEOUS!!  Where are you in these pictures?  I love the fact that she got in the water too....those pictures are priceless!!!

Thanks for the compliment on Mia's skirt!


----------



## VBAndrea

jenb1023 said:


> I've been MIA for awhile but am back in action on the DIS and hope to keep up with this hopping thread!
> 
> For those who don't "know" me, I started sewing in the summer thanks to this thread.  I wanted to be able to make my DD and her AG doll matching dresses.  I started with a pillowcase dress, then made 4 simply sweet girl dresses and two simply sweet doll dresses.
> 
> Here is my first dress from a pattern that was not a Simply Sweet - a Stripwork Jumper.  I made it for my DD for her Christmas dress and still can't believe I did it.  Thanks everyone for the advice, encouragement and inspiration!


That turned out great ~ I love your fabric choices and your dd is as cute as can be!



AlternateEgo said:


> I really miss seeing you guys on a daily basis.
> 
> Until I get my computer up and running, I can only sneak peaks on my phone or "borrow" a computer.
> 
> A few things I have made:  A Simply Sweet Easter Dress.  I made it out of Satin and a sheer overlay, along with the Free Bow on YCMT.
> 
> This picture was taken before I actually sewed the bottom on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bunching on the bodice, it was being modeled by my size 6 and the dress was made in a size 4... so maybe thats why it looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Easy Fits and Simply Sweet that I made for the Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have more to post... but took pictures on my real camera. I feel so unorganized


The Simply Sweet looks awesome -- I think I'd be scared to use those fabrics!  Great Big Give outfits as well.



revrob said:


> I promised you guys that I would sew up the Children's Corner Callie pattern and let you all know how it went - so, here it is!
> Here's the pattern
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=385&substring=callie
> 
> Here is what I stitched up today:
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is identical in the front and back and I still have to figure out what buttons I want to use.
> 
> This thing stitched out FAST!  From cutting the pattern to the last stitch, it wasn't more than 2 hours!  AND, that included reading the directions since I had never made it before!  I LOVE how it goes together.  I also love that it is dress length - I plan to shorten it to make it shirt length for some others that I have in mind.
> Thought I'd share!


I LOVE your fabrics!  The dress is so pretty.  Hmmm, my dd just turned 6, but she's skinny so I may invest in that pattern.  I imagine it could easily be shortened to a tunic/shirt length as well.  (Love the tulips in your photos too!)



tricia said:


> Tried the Patchwork Twirl for the first time the other day.  Whoa, that is one long ruffle strip for a size 2.  Anyway, looks great and the lady I made it for loves it and can't wait to get it on her granddaughter.


Pretty colors!  



karamat said:


> Don't be afraid of coats/jackets!  I made the Make It Perfect Uptown Girl coat for my DD and it goes together so well (and is reversible)


That is absolutely adorable!



tvgirlmin said:


> I am so behind!  You ladies move fast!!!!
> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.
> 
> I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!


That looks awesome -- love the dive into the ocean!



*Teresa* Great dresses for the wedding!  I haven't had a chance to quote everything but I had to comment on those.  It really looks like you put a lot of work into them.  The girls look beautiful!

I haven't sewn a thing since we've been back aside from one Christmas Vida.
I had wanted to purchase the adult Easy fits and make us all pjs for Christmas and as of yet I haven't even purchased the pattern   I also have fabric that I wanted to use for an A-line.  I will try to get my butt in gear next week and at least make a Valentine's dress for dd.  I have tons of fabric I purchased for other things, but I guess my fabric collection will just sit until I can get caught up on things (still haven't done Xmas cards either --is it too late?).


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I've got my hubby 99% convinced that a new embroidery machine is a good idea.  (only about 75% convinced it should happen sooner than later! LOL)
As of this morning, HSN still has it in stock and on 5 payments.  In less than 2 weeks I will be ordering it...even though he isn't convinced, I usually get what I want!  He's good that way!

I have a list of about 20 designs I want to get from Heather, the Marathon site is bookmarked, I've read a bit on stabilizers (just haven't decided which ones I want to get (read need).  I have the outfits planned and half the fabric bought. (the rest of the fabric is in my head and I even have the store and price listed on my design wall)

So, other than actually having the money in hand what else do I need?  I know I am forgetting something.


Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

VBAndrea said:


> I (still haven't done Xmas cards either --is it too late?).




We got GroundHog Day cards one year from a friend.  it was quite funny.  They were her Christmas pictures, but sent for GroundHogs Day.  Better late than never!


----------



## busy mommy

tricia said:


>


Great job!  And you are correct.  That is one long ruffle.  I just finished one that I need to get pics of...maybe today.


AlternateEgo said:


>


I love all of these outfits.  I am so ready to help with the next big give.  


karamat said:


>


I love the coat.  And what a precious little one you have there.


DisneyMOM09 said:


>


Great job. Little girls should be able to twirl when they want to


tvgirlmin said:


>



I love the snoopy outfit.  I have bothe of these patterns on my to buy list.  Your little girl is soo cute.  And I am jealous.  I wish we could go swimming now.

Is anyone else making Mardi Gras outfits?  I am washing my fabric right now.  I bought it the other day with plans to make Maddie a stripwork.  Abbie saw it and thinks I need to make her a stripwork top, too.   I guess I should really be happy that my almost 12 year old wants me to sew for her, and I am, but now I have to go and buy more fabric.  Oh well, I'm sure she won't allow me to sew for her much longer, so I will take advantage of dressing my girls to match at least one more time.


----------



## Haganfam5

AlternateEgo said:


> More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)



Beautiful outfits! They are all so great! It is very kind of you to make so much for the Big Give. I am sure they are going to love them!



tvgirlmin said:


> I am so behind!  You ladies move fast!!!!



Just too adorable! The outfit and your little girl! Excellent job!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok I thought you all might get my vent so....
> 
> 
> I have an order to make a entire crib set and the woman wanted a print that I can get at walmart.  So I get all the different lengths of the same fabric cut and tagged.   Get the the register and the cashier is pooping zits on her head and looks like I distrubed her. Go to the cashier who is allready a little rude that I tried to load the full bags in my cart.  Ok.  Then she proceeds to removed all my tags off the fabric.  So I tell her not too and she claims that she has to per walmarts policy.   I tell her that corporate actually says they can leave them and she is not to remove them.  I try to explain that it lists every different measurement and she says well read your receipt.  I tell her it onlys list Fabric and price and she gets nasty with me and prints off the  receipt to show me.  Well, I was right and she just rips off the rest of the tags while I am yelling at her that she might rip the fabric too.  Finally, when she is done with her tantrum, I ask why she won't leave the tags on.  Her Answer........
> 
> Because you can stabbed yourself with a pin and Walmart's policy is not to sell pins to a costumer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT.  I guess she didn't notice the box of sewing pins I was buying.
> 
> I think she might not like me but who cares.   The kicker here is that the fabric manager and I are very good friends.  She is livided at the cashier who tells the manager that she was told this eight years ago and it is gold.   So now the have to write a lovely letter to corporate about this woman's behavior.
> Sorry for the vent.
> So if anyone would like to help measure 23 pieces of the same fabric, come on over.



WOW! What an experience! I would be livid too. The Walmart I went to the other day, did not use pins anymore. They have little zip-loc type baggies and they label it with a printed out sticker. That Walmart should get with the times!  I can't believe they cut all of those pieces for you of the same fabric though. That was pretty nice of them. I have heard cutters in Joann's say they will not cut different lengths of the same fabric, you have to get one long piece. Maybe it depends how busy they are at the time. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## RMAMom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok I thought you all might get my vent so....
> 
> 
> I have an order to make a entire crib set and the woman wanted a print that I can get at walmart.  So I get all the different lengths of the same fabric cut and tagged.   Get the the register and the cashier is pooping zits on her head and looks like I distrubed her. Go to the cashier who is allready a little rude that I tried to load the full bags in my cart.  Ok.  Then she proceeds to removed all my tags off the fabric.  So I tell her not too and she claims that she has to per walmarts policy.   I tell her that corporate actually says they can leave them and she is not to remove them.  I try to explain that it lists every different measurement and she says well read your receipt.  I tell her it onlys list Fabric and price and she gets nasty with me and prints off the  receipt to show me.  Well, I was right and she just rips off the rest of the tags while I am yelling at her that she might rip the fabric too.  Finally, when she is done with her tantrum, I ask why she won't leave the tags on.  Her Answer........
> 
> Because you can stabbed yourself with a pin and Walmart's policy is not to sell pins to a costumer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT.  I guess she didn't notice the box of sewing pins I was buying.
> 
> I think she might not like me but who cares.   The kicker here is that the fabric manager and I are very good friends.  She is livided at the cashier who tells the manager that she was told this eight years ago and it is gold.   So now the have to write a lovely letter to corporate about this woman's behavior.
> Sorry for the vent.
> So if anyone would like to help measure 23 pieces of the same fabric, come on over.



I would have been livid and I probably would have taken it out of her hands. 
My walmart staples the slip to the fabric   it makes me crazy!


----------



## karamat

busy mommy said:


> Is anyone else making Mardi Gras outfits?  I am washing my fabric right now.  I bought it the other day with plans to make Maddie a stripwork.  Abbie saw it and thinks I need to make her a stripwork top, too.   I guess I should really be happy that my almost 12 year old wants me to sew for her, and I am, but now I have to go and buy more fabric.  Oh well, I'm sure she won't allow me to sew for her much longer, so I will take advantage of dressing my girls to match at least one more time.



I probably will, but haven't even thought about that yet.  I made DD a Mardi Gras top last year that I loved.  I bet last year's would fit again this year... I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## candicenicole19

Just wanted to say I got an email from Disney with free dining for a moderate or Deluxe stay and free Counter service meal plan with a value stay 

Stay has to be 8/15 through 10/2  

I just went to the site to look it up and it wasnt there.  My email said that you had to call the Disney Travel agency so I thought i would share the info here incase someone didnt get it!

Hope to have helped someone and debating if I should move my date back for this.  Just wondering if anyone has been during this promotion and how crowded it is!


----------



## woodkins

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to say I got an email from Disney with free dining for a moderate or Deluxe stay and free Counter service meal plan with a value stay
> 
> Stay has to be 8/15 through 10/2
> 
> I just went to the site to look it up and it wasnt there.  My email said that you had to call the Disney Travel agency so I thought i would share the info here incase someone didnt get it!
> 
> Hope to have helped someone and debating if I should move my date back for this.  Just wondering if anyone has been during this promotion and how crowded it is!



LUCKY GIRL!!!  I am hoping for either free dining or a 40% pin code for our trip in late Sept or early Oct. I am green with envy


----------



## woodkins

busy mommy said:


> Is anyone else making Mardi Gras outfits?  I am washing my fabric right now.  I bought it the other day with plans to make Maddie a stripwork.  Abbie saw it and thinks I need to make her a stripwork top, too.   I guess I should really be happy that my almost 12 year old wants me to sew for her, and I am, but now I have to go and buy more fabric.  Oh well, I'm sure she won't allow me to sew for her much longer, so I will take advantage of dressing my girls to match at least one more time.



You are so lucky she will still want you to sew for her. My dd is 7 & says my sewn clothes are for "Disney Trips Only"  I guess I should be thankful for small miracles. No Mardi Gras outfits here, I asked dd and she didnt' know what it even was. We live outside NYC & it isn't a very big deal here.


----------



## candicenicole19

woodkins said:


> LUCKY GIRL!!!  I am hoping for either free dining or a 40% pin code for our trip in late Sept or early Oct. I am green with envy



I just saw that there is a pin on the email.  I am not sure if it is a one time only pin or not.  Hmm, now I am wondering if I should call and see if I can just post the code  BUT if I decide not to use it and it is a one time code and they will let ya, you are more then welcome to the code!


----------



## woodkins

candicenicole19 said:


> I just saw that there is a pin on the email.  I am not sure if it is a one time only pin or not.  Hmm, now I am wondering if I should call and see if I can just post the code  BUT if I decide not to use it and it is a one time code and they will let ya, you are more then welcome to the code!



Thanks for offering but the pin codes are non-transferrable. I had gotten a pin to my home address in my brothers name & they would not let me use it. I went to the disney website & tried saving some vacation packages to my account. Sometimes that can generate a pin code, we shall see what happens.


----------



## tvgirlmin

candicenicole19 said:


> I just LOVE the dress and the pictures!  I Want to live where you do!  WIsh it was warm enough to go to the beach here..............   Where did you find that adorable fabric? I have not seen it before!





HeatherSue said:


> YAY!!!  I LOVE Pop!! Teresa and I stayed at All-Star Music in December.  It was nice, but I'm still a Pop lover.
> 
> I LOVE this dress!  The pictures are fabulous, too!  I particularly like the last one- so funny!  Did you use fleece for the Snoopy applique?  It looks so cute!





Granna4679 said:


> I love this dress.  How cute!!  And the water there is GORGEOUS!!  Where are you in these pictures?  I love the fact that she got in the water too....those pictures are priceless!!!





VBAndrea said:


> That looks awesome -- love the dive into the ocean!



Thanks for all the kudos on the Valentine's dress!  I saw the fabric on the auction site and had to have it - I LOVE snoopy!!!!  It was from 2001, but there may still be some floating around on  if you check it out!

I made Snoopy out of Fusible Fleece - all my white fabric was really see there, and I wanted him to have a fuzzy look.  It was really hard to applique, though - it kept slipping around.  The paint had been dry on him less than 24 hours when she took her swim in the ocean - I was soooo nervous, but he washed well!  Thank goodness!!!!

I had told her not to get in the water, but Emmy and Jack both love the ocean and there was just no stopping them.  We all ended up wet and had a blast!  We were at the lagoons at Ko Olina Resort on Oahu, Hawaii (about a half hour drive from Waikiki - the government does not allow any privately held beaches on Oahu, so even the fancy resorts have to have public beach access. Ko Olina is soooo gorgeous, exactly the way I picture Hawaii in my mind.  The water is crystal clear, and I have never had it stain any of our clothes (knock on wood!). 

BTW, I am a POP girl too, Heather!  I love that place!!!!  So convenient and it just feels like home!



karamat said:


> I probably will, but haven't even thought about that yet.  I made DD a Mardi Gras top last year that I loved.  I bet last year's would fit again this year... I'll have to give it a try!



Post a pic of last years top, if you don't mind - I would love to see it!


----------



## aksunshine

Hi ladies and Tom! I had a wonderful meeting with Juli from Make-A-Wish today about my scrapbooking event that I am planning in honor of Levi. Plans have been coming along and she was trying to find ways to help. We chatted about all sorts of things. One was Dis Big Give. I bragged about you guys and she worte down how to check you out! She seemed impressed that you are helping so much!


----------



## glorib

tvgirlmin said:


>



What a cute dress!  I love Snoopy!  This picture is just too cute!  I'm glad the dress washed well!


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> Teresa  - Your girls are beautiful and the wedding dresses are gorgeous! I love the hidden heart]





tricia said:


> The dresses and the girls are just beautiful.  Great idea on the heart.





tvgirlmin said:


> Teresa, these dresses are phenomenal!  The girls look great and you did a super job!!!





VBAndrea said:


> *Teresa* Great dresses for the wedding!  I haven't had a chance to quote everything but I had to comment on those.  It really looks like you put a lot of work into them.  The girls look beautiful!


Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun making these (once I finally decided how I was going to do it!) I love making fancy dresses. 



CastleCreations said:


> The only thread that it doesn't like to work with, is slippery embroidery thread. Then when I thread the cartridge, instead of letting the tail of thread be cut off, I hold it while I thread. This forces it to thread correctly.
> It works for me...I just got done with a 2 hour sewing marathon this morning... I can hear my machine crying in the corner.


Thanks, I will have to try that! 




karamat said:


> Don't be afraid of coats/jackets!  I made the Make It Perfect Uptown Girl coat for my DD and it goes together so well (and is reversible)


That is so sweet!!! 


AlternateEgo said:


> More Big Give Outfits! (And a better picture of the fairies)


I love the outfits!!! You did such a wonderful job! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!



I love that dress! That is one of my favorite fabrics. Your daughter is precious! Let her twirl! 



tvgirlmin said:


>


That is so adorable!!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Will they have anywhere to wear these dresses???   You are talking about the girls that wear their pettiskirts to the grocery store!



So true!!! 



birdie757 said:


> I have a great book by Nancy Zieman called "Pattern Fitting with Confidence".  Our library has a copy so you might want to check to save some money.  She has you start with a smaller pattern and increase where necessary so it might just do the trick.  I use her methods nearly every time I sew for myself and now finally have great fitting items I am proud of.


I am going to have to see if I can get this at my library. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok I thought you all might get my vent so....
> 
> 
> I have an order to make a entire crib set and the woman wanted a print that I can get at walmart.  So I get all the different lengths of the same fabric cut and tagged.   Get the the register and the cashier is pooping zits on her head and looks like I distrubed her. Go to the cashier who is allready a little rude that I tried to load the full bags in my cart.  Ok.  Then she proceeds to removed all my tags off the fabric.  So I tell her not too and she claims that she has to per walmarts policy.   I tell her that corporate actually says they can leave them and she is not to remove them.  I try to explain that it lists every different measurement and she says well read your receipt.  I tell her it onlys list Fabric and price and she gets nasty with me and prints off the  receipt to show me.  Well, I was right and she just rips off the rest of the tags while I am yelling at her that she might rip the fabric too.  Finally, when she is done with her tantrum, I ask why she won't leave the tags on.  Her Answer........
> 
> Because you can stabbed yourself with a pin and Walmart's policy is not to sell pins to a costumer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT.  I guess she didn't notice the box of sewing pins I was buying.
> 
> I think she might not like me but who cares.   The kicker here is that the fabric manager and I are very good friends.  She is livided at the cashier who tells the manager that she was told this eight years ago and it is gold.   So now the have to write a lovely letter to corporate about this woman's behavior.
> Sorry for the vent.
> So if anyone would like to help measure 23 pieces of the same fabric, come on over.



SOOO... they will hand you the fabric and let you carry it around the store for as long as you please with the pins in it, but they won't let you carry it out of the store IN A BAG with pins in it???? How stupid! I would have been so mad! 




NiniMorris said:


> Well, I've got my hubby 99% convinced that a new embroidery machine is a good idea.  (only about 75% convinced it should happen sooner than later! LOL)
> As of this morning, HSN still has it in stock and on 5 payments.  In less than 2 weeks I will be ordering it...even though he isn't convinced, I usually get what I want!  He's good that way!
> 
> I have a list of about 20 designs I want to get from Heather, the Marathon site is bookmarked, I've read a bit on stabilizers (just haven't decided which ones I want to get (read need).  I have the outfits planned and half the fabric bought. (the rest of the fabric is in my head and I even have the store and price listed on my design wall)
> 
> So, other than actually having the money in hand what else do I need?  I know I am forgetting something.
> 
> 
> Nini


What machine are you getting?
You might want to get some prewound bobbins, they are really nice. 


TRICIA: I loved the twirl skirt and top!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm being lazy and not quoting tonight, but all the dresses are just so beautiful!!  Ya'll are making me feel like a major slacker these days!!  Teresa, those flower girl dresses are amazing!!  You're girls are so gosh darn cute and so lucky to have a talented Momma!!  Did you embroider all the lace work too!?  They are just georgeous!!

Still crossing my fingers this baby will be my girl...she'll have a Simply Sweet in every color of the rainbow


----------



## Tweevil

aksunshine said:


> Hi ladies and Tom! I had a wonderful meeting with Juli from Make-A-Wish today about my scrapbooking event that I am planning in honor of Levi. Plans have been coming along and she was trying to find ways to help. We chatted about all sorts of things. One was Dis Big Give. I bragged about you guys and she worte down how to check you out! She seemed impressed that you are helping so much!



What was your facebook link?  I can't find it... ugh...
Thanks!!


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I've got my hubby 99% convinced that a new embroidery machine is a good idea.  (only about 75% convinced it should happen sooner than later! LOL)
> As of this morning, HSN still has it in stock and on 5 payments.  In less than 2 weeks I will be ordering it...even though he isn't convinced, I usually get what I want!  He's good that way!
> 
> I have a list of about 20 designs I want to get from Heather, the Marathon site is bookmarked, I've read a bit on stabilizers (just haven't decided which ones I want to get (read need).  I have the outfits planned and half the fabric bought. (the rest of the fabric is in my head and I even have the store and price listed on my design wall)
> 
> So, other than actually having the money in hand what else do I need?  I know I am forgetting something.
> 
> 
> Nini



Yesterday they had a TSV for 799.00 I almost bought it but I think I want one with a USB so I can download from the net. Which machine are you interested in?


----------



## jham

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finished another simply sweet today! I know have 2 outfits for each of my girls done. 3 more to go and we'll have one for each full day at Disney!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry there aren't any full front pictures. My dd only likes to pose for pictures if she can twirl!!!!



That dress is so pretty!  I love that fabric.



tvgirlmin said:


> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.
> 
> I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!



Your DD is so cute!  I love the dress!  And if I'd been standing there, I would've jumped in too!!!  You need to keep posting beach pictures to help those of us freezing in the snow get through the winter. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok I thought you all might get my vent so....
> 
> 
> I have an order to make a entire crib set and the woman wanted a print that I can get at walmart.  So I get all the different lengths of the same fabric cut and tagged.   Get the the register and the cashier is pooping zits on her head and looks like I distrubed her. Go to the cashier who is allready a little rude that I tried to load the full bags in my cart.  Ok.  Then she proceeds to removed all my tags off the fabric.  So I tell her not too and she claims that she has to per walmarts policy.   I tell her that corporate actually says they can leave them and she is not to remove them.  I try to explain that it lists every different measurement and she says well read your receipt.  I tell her it onlys list Fabric and price and she gets nasty with me and prints off the  receipt to show me.  Well, I was right and she just rips off the rest of the tags while I am yelling at her that she might rip the fabric too.  Finally, when she is done with her tantrum, I ask why she won't leave the tags on.  Her Answer........
> 
> Because you can stabbed yourself with a pin and Walmart's policy is not to sell pins to a costumer.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT.  I guess she didn't notice the box of sewing pins I was buying.
> 
> I think she might not like me but who cares.   The kicker here is that the fabric manager and I are very good friends.  She is livided at the cashier who tells the manager that she was told this eight years ago and it is gold.   So now the have to write a lovely letter to corporate about this woman's behavior.
> Sorry for the vent.
> So if anyone would like to help measure 23 pieces of the same fabric, come on over.



That is a lot of peices to measure!  What a PITB!  My Walmarts use the sticker labels and sometimes they take them off and sometimes they don't.   I hate gross checkers.


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Yesterday they had a TSV for 799.00 I almost bought it but I think I want one with a USB so I can download from the net. Which machine are you interested in?



Brother PE 770....question about the pre-wounds....on my quilting machine there are two  sizes: M and L, are the embroidery pre wounds sized the same....

Nini


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

aksunshine said:


> Hi ladies and Tom! I had a wonderful meeting with Juli from Make-A-Wish today about my scrapbooking event that I am planning in honor of Levi. Plans have been coming along and she was trying to find ways to help. We chatted about all sorts of things. One was Dis Big Give. I bragged about you guys and she worte down how to check you out! She seemed impressed that you are helping so much!



Please keep us posted about how week can help with your event...and PM us folks who keep falling behind on the thread


----------



## NaeNae

If you were my sewing scissors where would you be hiding?


----------



## ireland_nicole

tvgirlmin said:


> I
> 
> And, just in case you haven't got totally tired of reading my post yet, here is what I have been working on - my daughter's Snoopy Valentine's dress!  It is a criss-cross top with a peek-a-boo skirt hybrid.  I love how it came out!  I had a ton of problems with sizing the criss-cross, but it was easy to sew once I figured out the measurements.
> 
> I wanted to get some good pics of her in it before it got dirty - Didn't plan on her hopping in the ocean in it!  Oh well - it washed fairly well!



I totally love the dress, but man, I am sincerely jealous of that beach- I'd sooooooo love to be on it right now.  



NaeNae said:


> If you were my sewing scissors where would you be hiding?



probably with mine LOL.

Sorry I haven't kept up the last couple of days- I love everything, really, I just can't bring myself to go back right now.  For those who are continuing to pray for my Dad- Thank you so much, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  He's holding his own, has had a couple more small surgeries, they still aren't sure whether he'll keep his leg, and he's in a lot of pain- but he's holding his own.  The hardest part for me is that I can't talk to him while he's in ICU, but I keep leaving messages and getting info from my brothers.  We're super short handed at work, and I don't feel like I can just leave my patients if it's not critical I"m up there right now, so the current plan is if he stays stable to go up for a long weekend around the time he's hoping to be released in a month or two.  I figure when he'll really need my help is when he goes home, getting settled, etc.  But I sure hope and pray I'm doing the right thing.

I was about to post a couple of pics of Caitie in her Birthday dress when life got in the way, but I still have them if you want to see them:




in slightly better lighting:





and last, a pic of her cake: we went to Buca di beppo, and got the table in the kitchen- she loved it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

NaeNae said:


> If you were my sewing scissors where would you be hiding?



This is an easy one-  They ran away with my comfort grip rotary cutter.  

Have you checked your back pocket as mine like to hide there or on top of the sewing machine where you have looked and looked?


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> If you were my sewing scissors where would you be hiding?





Easy.... I would be hiding near my daughter's latest "project"!

You mean you don't have 5 pair in differing states of dullness????


----------



## NaeNae

mom2rtk said:


> Easy.... I would be hiding near my daughter's latest "project"!
> 
> You mean you don't have 5 pair in differing states of dullness????



Nope!  I keep my scissors in my sewing room and I have child safety door knob covers on the door knobs so the grandkids can't get in there.  If I take my scissors out of my sewing room, which I seldom do,  I NEVER leave them down where the kids can get them.  My sewing scissors are only used on fabric!!  I have other scissors in various places around the house to be used on other things.


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> Nope!  I keep my scissors in my sewing room and I have child safety door knob covers on the door knobs so the grandkids can't get in there.  If I take my scissors out of my sewing room, which I seldom do,  I NEVER leave them down where the kids can get them.  My sewing scissors are only used on fabric!!  I have other scissors in various places around the house to be used on other things.



Clearly my sewing room needs DOORS!!!!  

If it was here, I'd be grilling my husband next......


----------



## Jennia

Good grief, I've been posting again for two days and I'm already super behind! Love the SNOOPY Valentine's day dress, so adorable and love the fabric! Got the stuff to make some burp cloths for part of my friend's baby shower present, so will start on those soon. I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:


----------



## Astro Orbiter

mom2rtk said:


> Easy.... I would be hiding near my daughter's latest "project"!
> 
> You mean you don't have 5 pair in differing states of dullness????



That's where I think mine are!  Or, at least the gingher embroidery scissors.  The gingher pocket scissors I just found by the yarn tied across the upstairs hallway confused3).  The fiskers paper scissors were in her bedroom.  She hasn't yet liberated my thread snips, gingher shears, or fiskars shears.

Why can't she use her own scissors? She has at least 5 pairs at home, including the ones in her very own sewing box that's in the room with all my sewing scissors.

However, on Monday she realized that she hadn't made any household linens  and wanted to contribute to the family.  So, while I'm out, she fires up the Pfaff (yup, a 7yo with complete command of a $2500 sewing machine), gets 4 3x4 scraps out of the scrap bin, edge stitches them, puts her company initials on them , then puts her handmade 'napkins' on the table for us to use.  She had to stop sewing because the bobbin ran out and she couldn't get it replaced.  (She put the replacement bobbin backwards in the bobbin case; everything else was right.)

I'm stuck.  I have 1 yd of girl scout fabric and no ideas for it.  I had wanted to make something for her to wear during cookie sales, but nothing's come to me.  I got a few ideas from here last week but (sorry!) nothing spoke to me.  Tomorrow's the cookie-kickoff / marketing ideas / tasting session, and all she has is a nasty poly/cotton vest to wear!  The shame!  

Back to sewing!  Not clothes, though.  I'm making my 4th quilt top out of the fabric I used to make my DD's first bed-sized quilt.  Do you think I overbought?

Deb


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for pointing this out Crystal! I might have to get this!
> 
> I really like Shannon's!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while! I do try to get on and scan all of your wonderful creations! Lots of great stuff!!!!


 I know I love Shannon's dress alot and was pouty that the pattern didn't go up to Jenna's size. I think this will make a cute summer dress.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up the last couple of days- I love everything, really, I just can't bring myself to go back right now.  For those who are continuing to pray for my Dad- Thank you so much, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  He's holding his own, has had a couple more small surgeries, they still aren't sure whether he'll keep his leg, and he's in a lot of pain- but he's holding his own.  The hardest part for me is that I can't talk to him while he's in ICU, but I keep leaving messages and getting info from my brothers.  We're super short handed at work, and I don't feel like I can just leave my patients if it's not critical I"m up there right now, so the current plan is if he stays stable to go up for a long weekend around the time he's hoping to be released in a month or two.  I figure when he'll really need my help is when he goes home, getting settled, etc.  But I sure hope and pray I'm doing the right thing.
> 
> I was about to post a couple of pics of Caitie in her Birthday dress when life got in the way, but I still have them if you want to see them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in slightly better lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last, a pic of her cake: we went to Buca di beppo, and got the table in the kitchen- she loved it!




I'm sorry, Nicole!  I know your heart aches to be with your dad.  Life decisions are so tough sometimes.  You ARE doing the right thing.  Your dad knows that you love him and are concerned for about him right now.  He is being cared for.  He WILL need your help when it is time for him to go home.  Don't beat yourself up.  

AND - I LOVE your DD's birthday outfit!  You did a great job - she seems to be very happy with it!



mom2rtk said:


> Easy.... I would be hiding near my daughter's latest "project"!
> 
> You mean you don't have 5 pair in differing states of dullness????



OH.  GOODNESS!  That's funny!  That so sounds like me (at least before I bought my ginghers and threatened my family with not so nice things if they ever touched them!)



Jennia said:


> Good grief, I've been posting again for two days and I'm already super behind! Love the SNOOPY Valentine's day dress, so adorable and love the fabric! Got the stuff to make some burp cloths for part of my friend's baby shower present, so will start on those soon. I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:



That is very sweet!  I really love the contrast of the fabrics together.



Astro Orbiter said:


> That's where I think mine are!  Or, at least the gingher embroidery scissors.  The gingher pocket scissors I just found by the yarn tied across the upstairs hallway confused3).  The fiskers paper scissors were in her bedroom.  She hasn't yet liberated my thread snips, gingher shears, or fiskars shears.
> 
> Why can't she use her own scissors? She has at least 5 pairs at home, including the ones in her very own sewing box that's in the room with all my sewing scissors.
> 
> However, on Monday she realized that she hadn't made any household linens  and wanted to contribute to the family.  So, while I'm out, she fires up the Pfaff (yup, a 7yo with complete command of a $2500 sewing machine), gets 4 3x4 scraps out of the scrap bin, edge stitches them, puts her company initials on them , then puts her handmade 'napkins' on the table for us to use.  She had to stop sewing because the bobbin ran out and she couldn't get it replaced.  (She put the replacement bobbin backwards in the bobbin case; everything else was right.)
> 
> I'm stuck.  I have 1 yd of girl scout fabric and no ideas for it.  I had wanted to make something for her to wear during cookie sales, but nothing's come to me.  I got a few ideas from here last week but (sorry!) nothing spoke to me.  Tomorrow's the cookie-kickoff / marketing ideas / tasting session, and all she has is a nasty poly/cotton vest to wear!  The shame!
> 
> Back to sewing!  Not clothes, though.  I'm making my 4th quilt top out of the fabric I used to make my DD's first bed-sized quilt.  Do you think I overbought?
> 
> Deb



Your daughter sounds like a budding artist!  That is so cute!  (though I can see how her using your machine unattended would be a little nerve wracking!)




Tinka_Belle said:


> I know I love Shannon's dress alot and was pouty that the pattern didn't go up to Jenna's size. I think this will make a cute summer dress.



I never knew that pattern at YCMT existed.  I missed it somehow!  I may have to end up buying it when AbbyGrace grows out of this pattern.  It looks like a fairly close substitute.  Thanks for letting me know it exists!


----------



## Stephres

NaeNae said:


> Nope!  I keep my scissors in my sewing room and I have child safety door knob covers on the door knobs so the grandkids can't get in there.  If I take my scissors out of my sewing room, which I seldom do,  I NEVER leave them down where the kids can get them.  My sewing scissors are only used on fabric!!  I have other scissors in various places around the house to be used on other things.



Mom?

My mom is always reminding me sewing scissors are for fabric ONLY, lol!

My seven year old takes my scissors too. And scotch tape, among other things. I just found the missing squares from the charm pack I used for her patchwork skirt in another project, tucked inside. Would have like to find them BEFORE I added replacement fabric to finish...


----------



## jessica52877

Am I the only one who literally has four pair of SEWING only scissors? Those are normal size of course, not my little ones! I got tired of searching and each time after searching for them I bought a new pair! Now, I will say I cut in my living room and kitchen and serger is in my bedroom then of course have scissors in my sewing room. So really, just one pair for each room.

I have quite a collection of regular scissors now too!


----------



## NiniMorris

Uhhh.  I will not tell you how many pair of scissors I own that is just for fabric.. I really doubt anyone can top it, but let's just say I have one for each machine (don't forget I have a long arm machine, and it has its own SET of scissors!), one for EACH of my cutting tables, one for hand work, one I have in a take with me kit, then my nine year old has her own fabric scissors, and I have a couple of pair for when my DIL forgets hers.  That does not even begin to add in the number of rotary cutters I have!

Nini

PS...and yes, I frequently have problems finding the ONE I am looking for!


----------



## birdie757

We used to always take my mom's sewing scissors when we were kids so she started tying a ribbon on the handle and if you were ever caught using those things....

I have mine put in a drawer.  I have caught dh grabbing them off the table to open boxes or plastic packaging before and freaked out!  My new fabric scissors are pink...not orange so he knows now he can use the orange ones he has ruined but don't touch my pink ones!  Or Else!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> OH.  GOODNESS!  That's funny!  That so sounds like me (at least before I bought my ginghers and threatened my family with not so nice things if they ever touched them!)



Well, the sad truth is that my scissors are ALL Ginghers! Most of them have been sharpened many times, but eventually get ruined by a bad job of sharpening..... out or alignment or some such thing. They WORK.... just not as well as I prefer. So when they get to that point.... I just buy new ones. That way I can keep one at the machine, one at the ironing board, one at the cutting.... and a couple are allowed to be "lost" from time to time! 

I tried that "threat" thing with my family too... But the truth is that my scissors are always in the same place "so to speak", and everyone knows it... so it's hard to keep everyone on the straight and narrow!


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> Am I the only one who literally has four pair of SEWING only scissors? Those are normal size of course, not my little ones! I got tired of searching and each time after searching for them I bought a new pair! Now, I will say I cut in my living room and kitchen and serger is in my bedroom then of course have scissors in my sewing room. So really, just one pair for each room.
> 
> I have quite a collection of regular scissors now too!





Nah.... I have at least 5! I found a pair the other day at the bottom of a sewing basket I hadn't been into in a while. Life is too short to keep searching...... You know... it's kind of like when they're babies and you buy 20 binkies then say "man, why didn't I think of that before!!"


----------



## lynnanddbyz

NaeNae said:


> If you were my sewing scissors where would you be hiding?



Okay if youare sure the kiddos did not get them.  Look in the Fridge.  Yes I said the fridge things here just magically appear there.  Next check your trash can,  Mine are always falling in there.  I think the cat does that.  Alsotry laying on the floor and looking under everything.  I think mine roll sometimes to the strangest places.  Maybe that will be some help.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to say I got an email from Disney with free dining for a moderate or Deluxe stay and free Counter service meal plan with a value stay
> 
> Stay has to be 8/15 through 10/2
> 
> I just went to the site to look it up and it wasnt there.  My email said that you had to call the Disney Travel agency so I thought i would share the info here incase someone didnt get it!
> 
> Hope to have helped someone and debating if I should move my date back for this.  Just wondering if anyone has been during this promotion and how crowded it is!



We have not gotten a pin EVER!!!!!!!  But last year we went during that time frame for the free dining.  We went the first week it was available (before our schools started back)Aug 16- 21?.  It was HOOOOOT and very crowded.  Later in the week it was better.  The first few days were the busiest.

If you notice my ticker, We called to check on a bounce back and they had the same offer again for this year.  So we booked it.  We choose a later date but may change our minds. We had hoped they would have it around the end of May or first of June.  Anyway I don't see why they would not do the free dining special again this year for the same time frame.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> TAKE A LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!
> For those of you that didn't see on facebook, I'm going to Disneyland.  Guess what else?? Henry is going, too!! We're going with his brother, our SIL, 7 year old niece and 11 year old nephew.  My niece and nephew live a couple of hours away from Disneyland and they've NEVER been there!  Can you imagine??  All it took was his brother asking and Henry agreed to go (that and me agreeing to pay for it all ).  Anyway, I'M SO ESITED!!!!  Henry and I went to Disneyland once, when we were 17.  So, it's changed a bit since we were there!
> 
> !



Congrats!!!!!    I would love to see DL some day.



CastleCreations said:


> I have 2 Disney Brothers 270D's.... I also have a Viking and a Singer Futura that I just got. Out of all of them, I ALWAYS sew using the Brother. I HATE sewing using the futura...HATE IT!!! I keep it only for the embroidery, which is not the greatest either. If something happens to my brother, I will be getting another. It's really the only one I use.



Uh-oh!  I just got a singer futura.  May I ask why you hate it?    I haven't used mine yet. I am waiting for my thread to arrive.  I just ordered 56 colors!!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> We have not gotten a pin EVER!!!!!!!  But last year we went during that time frame for the free dining.  We went the first week it was available (before our schools started back)Aug 16- 21?.  It was HOOOOOT and very crowded.  Later in the week it was better.  The first few days were the busiest.
> 
> If you notice my ticker, We called to check on a bounce back and they had the same offer again for this year.  So we booked it.  We choose a later date but may change our minds. We had hoped they would have it around the end of May or first of June.  Anyway I don't see why they would not do the free dining special again this year for the same time frame.



We booked a bounce back trip too for the free dining.  I am really hoping we can go but first we need to find the money for the trip!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We booked a bounce back trip too for the free dining.  I am really hoping we can go but first we need to find the money for the trip!



I have never gotten a pin code, and the bounce back offers were never what we were looking for... I got a pin code last night!  I was so excited!  It is for free dining...yup from Aug 15 to Oct 2...we are going Nov 27 through Dec 6.

Trying to convince hubby to change the dates, but I know he won't.  That is exactly what the bounce back was last September and he said no way.  It was too hot!  I tried using Mickey math to show him how much we would save...and he basically said if we needed that pin code to be able to afford Disney then we shouldn't be going...I know he is right...it is just the super shopper in me that HATES leaving a good sale on the table!  LOL

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> I have never gotten a pin code, and the bounce back offers were never what we were looking for... I got a pin code last night!  I was so excited!  It is for free dining...yup from Aug 15 to Oct 2...we are going Nov 27 through Dec 6.
> 
> Trying to convince hubby to change the dates, but I know he won't.  That is exactly what the bounce back was last September and he said no way.  It was too hot!  I tried using Mickey math to show him how much we would save...and he basically said if we needed that pin code to be able to afford Disney then we shouldn't be going...I know he is right...it is just the super shopper in me that HATES leaving a good sale on the table!  LOL
> 
> Nini



We have gone the last 2 years in September and he is right....it is SO hot and SUPER humid!!!!  But we are going to do it again!   We would like to go at Christmas time one year, but we save so much money doing the free dining plan.  And for us, that is they way we can afford to go each year.  If we had to pay for the dining plan too, we wouldn't be able to go every year right now.  i'm  just hoping we can save the money to go this year.  At first I was thinking, it's okay if we don't go this year, but now that 2010 is here, I REALLY want to go, especially now that I have an embroidery machine!


----------



## karamat

tvgirlmin said:


> Post a pic of last years top, if you don't mind - I would love to see it!



Here you go:








The fabric came from Hancock's and I think they have it again this year.  The fabric is 100% cotton, but came as 60" rather than 45".  And the pattern is my favorite Butterick pattern.



mom2rtk said:


> Well, the sad truth is that my scissors are ALL Ginghers! Most of them have been sharpened many times, but eventually get ruined by a bad job of sharpening..... out or alignment or some such thing. They WORK.... just not as well as I prefer. So when they get to that point.... I just buy new ones. That way I can keep one at the machine, one at the ironing board, one at the cutting.... and a couple are allowed to be "lost" from time to time!
> 
> I tried that "threat" thing with my family too... But the truth is that my scissors are always in the same place "so to speak", and everyone knows it... so it's hard to keep everyone on the straight and narrow!



All my scissors are Ginghers too.  And my husband bought them all for me.  He was tired of me buying less expensive scissors let needed constant sharpening.


----------



## tvgirlmin

karamat said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric came from Hancock's and I think they have it again this year.  The fabric is 100% cotton, but came as 60" rather than 45".  And the pattern is my favorite Butterick pattern.



Love the top!  It is adorable, and so is your little daughter - if that is a pic from last year, I think she and Emmy may be close in age!  Thanks for posting the pic for inspiration - I don't have a hancocks, but sometimes I am able to bribe mainland family to send me stuff from there and Jo Ann's!

And I can't remember who said it, but I find strange stuff in my fridge all the time - like my keys!!!  And don't forget to search the couch cushions as well - it's cliche but true - I find stuff in there all the time.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up the last couple of days- I love everything, really, I just can't bring myself to go back right now.  For those who are continuing to pray for my Dad- Thank you so much, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  He's holding his own, has had a couple more small surgeries, they still aren't sure whether he'll keep his leg, and he's in a lot of pain- but he's holding his own.  The hardest part for me is that I can't talk to him while he's in ICU, but I keep leaving messages and getting info from my brothers.  We're super short handed at work, and I don't feel like I can just leave my patients if it's not critical I"m up there right now, so the current plan is if he stays stable to go up for a long weekend around the time he's hoping to be released in a month or two.  I figure when he'll really need my help is when he goes home, getting settled, etc.  But I sure hope and pray I'm doing the right thing.
> 
> I was about to post a couple of pics of Caitie in her Birthday dress when life got in the way, but I still have them if you want to see them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in slightly better lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last, a pic of her cake: we went to Buca di beppo, and got the table in the kitchen- she loved it!



I have been wondering where you have been (and hoping and praying that your dad was doing okay).  You were missed.

The birthday outfit looks even cuter on.  Looks like you had a wonderful time and that cake....wow...that is yummy looking.

My family used to like to HIDE my scissors on rare occasions.  Family joke.  I have had several mishaps with them and they think they are dangerous for me...ha!  Never mind that I sew almost every night.  A few years ago, my DH used my BRAND NEW Gingher scissors to open an icey pop for DD and when I came home, saw the sticky stuff on it and proceeded to run my thumb down the blade to remove it....yep...you are right...I sliced it open (what was I thinking).  Had to get a couple stitches for that one.


----------



## candicenicole19

Have you ever had a day where NOTHING goes right??????  I am having one of those days!  Started this morning worke up 30 minutes before the kids had to be to school.  3 grumpy kids (After staying awake and bouncing off the walls from American Idol) trying to rush to get ready for school.  Drop them off with a few minutes to spare and start to head home, car ran a stop sign, I turned hard to avoid the car and slammed into the curb, Car seems okay tho and the idiot kept driving so I am SOL on that one anyway.  Then I come home and start to put the Vida together and nothing is matching up right at all so I have to trim it all, Started sewing in the lining only to realize I did it backwards rip it apart then start to sew it on the right way and realize it is, for some odd reason to large so I have to rip it open to the side seam of the lining to make it smaller.  Got that on topstitch and go to attach the clips to the straps only to realize I am out of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Heading out to get Olivia from school now then going to attempt to finish this dress with something other then the clips so I dont have to make the trek to Joanns!.  WIsh me luck!  lol, Just wanted to vent a little!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> Am I the only one who literally has four pair of SEWING only scissors? Those are normal size of course, not my little ones! I got tired of searching and each time after searching for them I bought a new pair! Now, I will say I cut in my living room and kitchen and serger is in my bedroom then of course have scissors in my sewing room. So really, just one pair for each room.
> 
> I have quite a collection of regular scissors now too!



No, you're not alone. I don't know many I do have because I have my scissors, and then the ones I inherited from my mom.  All in varying degress of sharpness too, lol.  Some of hers are older than I am, but still sharpen better than newer ones (when I get around to it).  Everyone knows that you don't touch mommy's sewing scissors, ever.


----------



## NiniMorris

You know that old saying...when it rains, it pours...

Sorry.  I've had lots of days like that.  If it CAN go wrong it will...and then somehow everything ends up working out right!

Hang in there!

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jennia said:


> Good grief, I've been posting again for two days and I'm already super behind! Love the SNOOPY Valentine's day dress, so adorable and love the fabric! Got the stuff to make some burp cloths for part of my friend's baby shower present, so will start on those soon. I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:


Cute!  Love the black and white hawaiian print!



Astro Orbiter said:


> However, on Monday she realized that she hadn't made any household linens  and wanted to contribute to the family.  So, while I'm out, she fires up the Pfaff (yup, a 7yo with complete command of a $2500 sewing machine), gets 4 3x4 scraps out of the scrap bin, edge stitches them, puts her company initials on them , then puts her handmade 'napkins' on the table for us to use.  She had to stop sewing because the bobbin ran out and she couldn't get it replaced.  (She put the replacement bobbin backwards in the bobbin case; everything else was right.)
> 
> I'm stuck.  I have 1 yd of girl scout fabric and no ideas for it.  I had wanted to make something for her to wear during cookie sales, but nothing's come to me.  I got a few ideas from here last week but (sorry!) nothing spoke to me.  Tomorrow's the cookie-kickoff / marketing ideas / tasting session, and all she has is a nasty poly/cotton vest to wear!  The shame!
> 
> Back to sewing!  Not clothes, though.  I'm making my 4th quilt top out of the fabric I used to make my DD's first bed-sized quilt.  Do you think I overbought?
> 
> Deb


What about using it in conjunction w/ another print maybe for a peasant top or dress?  Or if it coordinates w/ her vest, maybe a skort?  Bless you for not completely freaking out over the pfaff- sounds like it might be time for her own set up though she definitely has a great eye and talent.



karamat said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric came from Hancock's and I think they have it again this year.  The fabric is 100% cotton, but came as 60" rather than 45".  And the pattern is my favorite Butterick pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> All my scissors are Ginghers too.  And my husband bought them all for me.  He was tired of me buying less expensive scissors let needed constant sharpening.


Love it!


candicenicole19 said:


> Have you ever had a day where NOTHING goes right??????  I am having one of those days!  Started this morning worke up 30 minutes before the kids had to be to school.  3 grumpy kids (After staying awake and bouncing off the walls from American Idol) trying to rush to get ready for school.  Drop them off with a few minutes to spare and start to head home, car ran a stop sign, I turned hard to avoid the car and slammed into the curb, Car seems okay tho and the idiot kept driving so I am SOL on that one anyway.  Then I come home and start to put the Vida together and nothing is matching up right at all so I have to trim it all, Started sewing in the lining only to realize I did it backwards rip it apart then start to sew it on the right way and realize it is, for some odd reason to large so I have to rip it open to the side seam of the lining to make it smaller.  Got that on topstitch and go to attach the clips to the straps only to realize I am out of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Heading out to get Olivia from school now then going to attempt to finish this dress with something other then the clips so I dont have to make the trek to Joanns!.  WIsh me luck!  lol, Just wanted to vent a little!!!!



Definitely have had lots of days like that.  My recomendation is to put it away for 24 hours if you can.  Try to rest tonight; you can have a lot of muscle aches after a hard stop like that; thank goodness you're ok.


----------



## waltfans5

Hey Everyone!  

I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.




This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.








I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> That is very sweet!  I really love the contrast of the fabrics together.



Thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> Uhhh.  I will not tell you how many pair of scissors I own that is just for fabric.. I really doubt anyone can top it, but let's just say I have one for each machine (don't forget I have a long arm machine, and it has its own SET of scissors!), one for EACH of my cutting tables, one for hand work, one I have in a take with me kit, then my nine year old has her own fabric scissors, and I have a couple of pair for when my DIL forgets hers.  That does not even begin to add in the number of rotary cutters I have!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...and yes, I frequently have problems finding the ONE I am looking for!



You know you can't just lead people on like that, now we HAVE to know how many pairs of scissors you have!  Or better yet, take a photo of all of them together! 



karamat said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric came from Hancock's and I think they have it again this year.  The fabric is 100% cotton, but came as 60" rather than 45".  And the pattern is my favorite Butterick pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> All my scissors are Ginghers too.  And my husband bought them all for me.  He was tired of me buying less expensive scissors let needed constant sharpening.



Cute, I really like that shirt style! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!  Love the black and white hawaiian print!



Thanks! It's actually a very very dark blue, but even my dh tried arguing with me that it was black (despite me showing him the description from the store saying it was navy, lol!). 



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



Everything looks cute, I like that dark purple fabric in the last photo.


----------



## eeyore3847

ohhh have a new easter set!! can not wait to post pics.. the weather here has been horrible!!! West coast is getting hammered with wind and rain!

Lori


----------



## Granna4679

candicenicole19 said:


> Have you ever had a day where NOTHING goes right??????  I am having one of those days!  Started this morning worke up 30 minutes before the kids had to be to school.  3 grumpy kids (After staying awake and bouncing off the walls from American Idol) trying to rush to get ready for school.  Drop them off with a few minutes to spare and start to head home, car ran a stop sign, I turned hard to avoid the car and slammed into the curb, Car seems okay tho and the idiot kept driving so I am SOL on that one anyway.  Then I come home and start to put the Vida together and nothing is matching up right at all so I have to trim it all, Started sewing in the lining only to realize I did it backwards rip it apart then start to sew it on the right way and realize it is, for some odd reason to large so I have to rip it open to the side seam of the lining to make it smaller.  Got that on topstitch and go to attach the clips to the straps only to realize I am out of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Heading out to get Olivia from school now then going to attempt to finish this dress with something other then the clips so I dont have to make the trek to Joanns!.  WIsh me luck!  lol, Just wanted to vent a little!!!!



I have had many days like that too!!  Hang in there!  



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



OMG....look how cute your girls are!!  The outfits are adorable too.  This is the 2nd time I have seen the fabric in the first picture this week and I love it.  Where did you get it?  The Halloween dresses are adorabl (and that is the sweetest picture ever).  You did a great job.


----------



## waltfans5

OMG....look how cute your girls are!!  The outfits are adorable too.  This is the 2nd time I have seen the fabric in the first picture this week and I love it.  Where did you get it?  The Halloween dresses are adorabl (and that is the sweetest picture ever).  You did a great job.[/QUOTE]


Thank you  so much!

The top fabric is from Walmart, but I picked it up late last summer, so I do not know if they have it anymore.


----------



## jenb1023

Mom2SamandJames said:


> The dress is beautiful!  Your daughter is too cute.





jham said:


> really pretty! I love that pattern!





Granna4679 said:


> Very cute...and the dress too!





mommyof2princesses said:


> Great job!  I love the simply sweet.  Was my first CarlaC pattern and now I cannot stand store bought patterns!





minnie2 said:


> Isn't that a cute pattern?  The dress came out great!





tvgirlmin said:


> Love the stripwork - I am going to try it soon!  You did a great job!





birdie757 said:


> How sweet.  I might have to try that pattern someday.





VBAndrea said:


> That turned out great ~ I love your fabric choices and your dd is as cute as can be!



So I am sure I missed a few when I was multi-quoting (that will teach me to miss a day or two around here) but thank you so much for all of the nice compliments on the dress and my DD!  I really appreciate it!



tricia said:


> Tried the Patchwork Twirl for the first time the other day.  Whoa, that is one long ruffle strip for a size 2.  Anyway, looks great and the lady I made it for loves it and can't wait to get it on her granddaughter.



Great job!  I really want to make a patchwork twirl but am afraid of all of the ruffling and gathering it will be in a size 5!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Please keep us posted about how week can help with your event...and PM us folks who keep falling behind on the thread



Kristine - I am glad I am not the only one never caught up around here!



ireland_nicole said:


> I was about to post a couple of pics of Caitie in her Birthday dress when life got in the way, but I still have them if you want to see them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in slightly better lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last, a pic of her cake: we went to Buca di beppo, and got the table in the kitchen- she loved it!



What a beautiful dress and embroidery work!



Jennia said:


> I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:



Love it!



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



Great job!  I am new to this too but love doing it!


----------



## McDuck

Everything posted over the last few days is so adorable!!!!  I'm so inspired.    Bought some patterns and fabric at Hancock and Hobby Lobby for Kaity last week.

Y'all I am so excited!  My sewing cabinet arrived today!  I can't wait to get everything set up and start sewing!  (I was unable to work on our dining table b/c of our dog.)  We have a lot of furniture to rearrange from the guest room to our room and vice versa for the setup to work, so we won't be doing the rearranging and assembly process til next week, but I'm so thrilled!  I ended up getting the Arrow 300 cabinet in cherry with free shipping from Sears.  So excited!  It looks like it will serve double duty for my cardmaking and rubber stamping/scrapbooking also!

http://www.arrowcabinet.com/cabinets.php?id=4


----------



## ireland_nicole

waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



Great job!  I really love the halloween outfits!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here are my latest completions:  

My boys in their lounge pants






My boys in their matching Stitch shirts this morning






My first pair of pants with ruffles on the bottom.  (Yes I live in Alabama.  That the reason for the houndstooth.)






My youngest in his Pooh shirt






Thanks for the tips on the ruffles.  I read the tutorials you suggested and followed some of your expert advice, and I think they turned out pretty good for my first try.


----------



## waltfans5

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!

Another question- For those of you who make nightgowns, what kind of fabric do you use?  I have made plenty of PJ pants in flannel for the winter, but I want to start making nightgowns for spring and summer and I want something lighter.  With 3 little girls you can never have too many nightgowns!  I was thinking about trying something like a t-shirt material, but I don't know how difficult it is to sew.  I have made little bags out of outgrown t-shirts that my girls could not get rid of, but I have never actually bought it at the fabric store.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## i12go2wdw

waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.




I love everything and your girls are beautiful and look like they are a lot of fun!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

My parents came down for the weekend & I got behind again.  Thre's been some very cute stuff this week though.

We've moved our trip *again*.  Now we're going the week after school is out.  We'll be early enough that most everyone will still be in school so the crowds really shouldn't be any worse than spring break would've been.  I hate that we've had to move this trip so many times, but I'm hoping that by June we'll be a bit more comfortable financially & I'll be able to relax better.  Mom & Dad offered to pay for our tickets, but dh out of work, I'd have felt bad about everything we pent the whole trip.  Plus, this way we'll get to be there for Star Wars weekend & that's something I've been wanting dh & I to be able to do for years.  Of course, Stacey & Kristine are going the weekend before us.  

Also, dh has an interview tomorrow morning.  He seems hopeful about this one.  If you don't mind, I'd appreciate the extra prayers.  The stress of him being out of work is starting to get to me & that makes it harder for him.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

waltfans5 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!
> 
> Another question- For those of you who make nightgowns, what kind of fabric do you use?  I have made plenty of PJ pants in flannel for the winter, but I want to start making nightgowns for spring and summer and I want something lighter.  With 3 little girls you can never have too many nightgowns!  I was thinking about trying something like a t-shirt material, but I don't know how difficult it is to sew.  I have made little bags out of outgrown t-shirts that my girls could not get rid of, but I have never actually bought it at the fabric store.  Thanks in advance!



I usually just use cotton.  Sometimes I find a quite satin-y material to use, but it's mostly just cotton around here.  I have cut down adult t-shirts to make nightgowns before though.  I think there's a link in the bookmarks to some instructions.


----------



## wbarkhur

Jennia said:


> Good grief, I've been posting again for two days and I'm already super behind! Love the SNOOPY Valentine's day dress, so adorable and love the fabric! Got the stuff to make some burp cloths for part of my friend's baby shower present, so will start on those soon. I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:




I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find this pattern and if it could be made into a shirt for an 11 year old girl.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

ireland_nicole said:


> What about using it in conjunction w/ another print maybe for a peasant top or dress?  Or if it coordinates w/ her vest, maybe a skort?  Bless you for not completely freaking out over the pfaff- sounds like it might be time for her own set up though she definitely has a great eye and talent.



Maybe a peasant top will work - I hadn't thought about.  Usually she won't wear them because they're 'itchy'.  I think she doesn't like the gathered elastic on her arms.

It's hard to freak about the Pfaff when she treats it so well.  She can't thread/change the bobbin, but she knows how to turn it on, select her stitch, etc  And she calls immediately when something happens she doesn't understand.  For the record, she DOES have HER OWN sewing machine and has for the last two years.  It's a Bernette (entry-level Bernina) I picked up for a song.  She sews on my cutting table, so it's often put away unless we're working on something together.  She's made 2 AG quilts/pillows/pillowcases, fulll-sized pillowcases, and a few doll dresses.  Not to mention napkins and whatever else she can create out of the scrap bin.



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



This is what I do!  Mix and match custom pieces with off-the-rack pieces!  I also will use removeable appliques so that I can use the same t-shirt for Xmas, Valentines, etc.  Then next year I put the appliques on the next size up t-shirt!



McDuck said:


> Everything posted over the last few days is so adorable!!!!  I'm so inspired.    Bought some patterns and fabric at Hancock and Hobby Lobby for Kaity last week.
> 
> Y'all I am so excited!  My sewing cabinet arrived today!  I can't wait to get everything set up and start sewing!  (I was unable to work on our dining table b/c of our dog.)  We have a lot of furniture to rearrange from the guest room to our room and vice versa for the setup to work, so we won't be doing the rearranging and assembly process til next week, but I'm so thrilled!  I ended up getting the Arrow 300 cabinet in cherry with free shipping from Sears.  So excited!  It looks like it will serve double duty for my cardmaking and rubber stamping/scrapbooking also!
> 
> http://www.arrowcabinet.com/cabinets.php?id=4



You will so love having a cabinet!  Having your machine in a cabinet, giving you a flat surface to sew on, is HUGE!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, it's official--in addition to the trip to WDW in December with the granddaughters, I get to go to Disneyland in July to celebrate the big 5-0!!
My sisters have been wanting to plan a family trip before all the teenagers decide they're too old to vacation with family--there will probably be only one person under 18 on this trip, so no sewing.  However, a niece and I are planning to do the tie-dye mickey head shirts for everyone, and possibly one of HeatherSue's embroidery designs on a birthday shirt for me and coordinates for them!  I have a few months to figure that out. 

Now, can someone tell me where to get the ticker things for the bottom of my signature?


----------



## waltfans5

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, it's official--in addition to the trip to WDW in December with the granddaughters, I get to go to Disneyland in July to celebrate the big 5-0!!
> My sisters have been wanting to plan a family trip before all the teenagers decide they're too old to vacation with family--there will probably be only one person under 18 on this trip, so no sewing.  However, a niece and I are planning to do the tie-dye mickey head shirts for everyone, and possibly one of HeatherSue's embroidery designs on a birthday shirt for me and coordinates for them!  I have a few months to figure that out.
> 
> Now, can someone tell me where to get the ticker things for the bottom of my signature?



That sounds like so much fun.  I love big family vacations!  I love the idea of the tie-dyes and embroidered t-shirts!  To get the ticker, just click on someone elses ticker and it will take you where you need to go.


----------



## birdie757

Jennia said:


> I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:


I love the fabric of this dress.  It is so sweet on her.


waltfans5 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!
> 
> Another question- For those of you who make nightgowns, what kind of fabric do you use?  I have made plenty of PJ pants in flannel for the winter, but I want to start making nightgowns for spring and summer and I want something lighter.  With 3 little girls you can never have too many nightgowns!  I was thinking about trying something like a t-shirt material, but I don't know how difficult it is to sew.  I have made little bags out of outgrown t-shirts that my girls could not get rid of, but I have never actually bought it at the fabric store.  Thanks in advance!


It is really hot here almost year round so I don't do flannel...I use seer sucker.  It seems kind of stiff when you get it at the store but it is really soft after you wash it and it doesn't wrinkle up as bad as other cottons.  The Tutti-frutti line at Joann's is nice and our Walmart carries some too that usually runs around 2 a yard that also has boy prints.


----------



## birdie757

I have a few questions for anyone who has ever traded in a machine before...

My birthday is next week and dh asked if I wanted a new sewing machine.  I *should* upgrade my regular machine but I am really tempted to upgrade my embroidery to one that can do 5x7 designs.  So here are the questions I want to throw out there...

1.  Can you trade in a machine at a store that isn't an authorized dealer for that particular model?  I want a Brother but I have a singer Futura that I want to trade in.

2.  Would I be better off selling the machine on my own on Craiglist instead of attempting a trade in if that is even possible?  I *think* I could at least get $400 off my Futura on my own.  Is trading in machines a lot like trading in cars?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

birdie757 said:


> I have a few questions for anyone who has ever traded in a machine before...
> 
> My birthday is next week and dh asked if I wanted a new sewing machine.  I *should* upgrade my regular machine but I am really tempted to upgrade my embroidery to one that can do 5x7 designs.  So here are the questions I want to throw out there...
> 
> 1.  Can you trade in a machine at a store that isn't an authorized dealer for that particular model?  I want a Brother but I have a singer Futura that I want to trade in.
> 
> 2.  Would I be better off selling the machine on my own on Craiglist instead of attempting a trade in if that is even possible?  I *think* I could at least get $400 off my Futura on my own.  Is trading in machines a lot like trading in cars?



I would imagine it depends on the store itself as to what they'll take on trade-ins.  My store will take anything it can refurbish and re-sell.   I've only done this once on a serger, but it was pretty much toast so trying to sell it myself wasn't an option I wanted to attempt.


----------



## CastleCreations




----------



## revrob

JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER!  BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE NOT CHECKED IN ON THE BIG GIVE BOARD, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DO SO!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1

THANKS!


----------



## waltfans5

birdie757 said:


> I love the fabric of this dress.  It is so sweet on her.
> 
> It is really hot here almost year round so I don't do flannel...I use seer sucker.  It seems kind of stiff when you get it at the store but it is really soft after you wash it and it doesn't wrinkle up as bad as other cottons.  The Tutti-frutti line at Joann's is nice and our Walmart carries some too that usually runs around 2 a yard that also has boy prints.



Great!  I will definitely try that.

100AcrePrincess- Thanks.  I made my girls nightgowns out of a couple of my husbands t-shirts and they were really easy.  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

100AcrePrincess said:


> My parents came down for the weekend & I got behind again.  Thre's been some very cute stuff this week though.
> 
> We've moved our trip *again*.  Now we're going the week after school is out.  We'll be early enough that most everyone will still be in school so the crowds really shouldn't be any worse than spring break would've been.  I hate that we've had to move this trip so many times, but I'm hoping that by June we'll be a bit more comfortable financially & I'll be able to relax better.  Mom & Dad offered to pay for our tickets, but dh out of work, I'd have felt bad about everything we pent the whole trip.  Plus, this way we'll get to be there for Star Wars weekend & that's something I've been wanting dh & I to be able to do for years.  Of course, Stacey & Kristine are going the weekend before us.
> 
> Also, dh has an interview tomorrow morning.  He seems hopeful about this one.  If you don't mind, I'd appreciate the extra prayers.  The stress of him being out of work is starting to get to me & that makes it harder for him.



You've completely forgotten the most important reason for moving the trip- I think now you're going to overlap mine maybe we can meet!  I'll be praying for your DH tomorrow; as far as the trip, I definitely think you're doing the right thing.  We were in the same position last year, and although my mom offered to spot us the money, I knew it was something we just couldn't afford at the time; although I cried a couple of tears, I know I wouldn't have been able to enjoy that trip - now that we are finally making inroads into the debt, and actually can afford it- we're all so looking forward to it- and it means a lot more.  Trust me, it's worth the wait; I promise.


GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, it's official--in addition to the trip to WDW in December with the granddaughters, I get to go to Disneyland in July to celebrate the big 5-0!!
> My sisters have been wanting to plan a family trip before all the teenagers decide they're too old to vacation with family--there will probably be only one person under 18 on this trip, so no sewing.  However, a niece and I are planning to do the tie-dye mickey head shirts for everyone, and possibly one of HeatherSue's embroidery designs on a birthday shirt for me and coordinates for them!  I have a few months to figure that out.
> 
> Now, can someone tell me where to get the ticker things for the bottom of my signature?


Congratulations!


CastleCreations said:


>



Congratulations Lexie!!


----------



## waltfans5

CastleCreations said:


>



Great picture!  She is just beautiful!


----------



## h518may

I need to scream and DH will not get it.  I am working on the my third Feliz dress and I sewed the sleeve on crossed in the back.  My big problem is that I didn't notice until I had already sewed a top stitch over the top edge.  I figured I would leave it for tonight and fix it tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place. 


While looking around, I found these. Super cute. totally gonna case these. Now just to find the fabric or get those flannel sheets.

http://www.disneystore.com/adult-apparel-jack-skellington-pajama-set-for-her/pdo/1238517/72005/


----------



## teresajoy

Jennia said:


> Good grief, I've been posting again for two days and I'm already super behind! Love the SNOOPY Valentine's day dress, so adorable and love the fabric! Got the stuff to make some burp cloths for part of my friend's baby shower present, so will start on those soon. I know a few of you are my friends on Facebook, but just so I can prove I've been sewing semi-recently, here's a photo of my daughter in her Simply Sweet dress that she wore to the Spirit of Aloha dinner show last month:


I love that!!! I love the white contrasting with the navy blue! 
Would you have known it was dark blue without reading the description? It looks so black in the picture. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> However, on Monday she realized that she hadn't made any household linens  and wanted to contribute to the family.  So, while I'm out, she fires up the Pfaff (yup, a 7yo with complete command of a $2500 sewing machine), gets 4 3x4 scraps out of the scrap bin, edge stitches them, puts her company initials on them , then puts her handmade 'napkins' on the table for us to use.  She had to stop sewing because the bobbin ran out and she couldn't get it replaced.  (She put the replacement bobbin backwards in the bobbin case; everything else was right.)
> Deb



Pictures??? 



Granna4679 said:


> My family used to like to HIDE my scissors on rare occasions.  Family joke.  I have had several mishaps with them and they think they are dangerous for me...ha!  Never mind that I sew almost every night.  A few years ago, my DH used my BRAND NEW Gingher scissors to open an icey pop for DD and when I came home, saw the sticky stuff on it and proceeded to run my thumb down the blade to remove it....yep...you are right...I sliced it open (what was I thinking).  Had to get a couple stitches for that one.



I've had a scissor mishap or two myself. My first thought when she was asking on Facebook was "The couch, between the cushions, point up." ouch



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.



Everything looks wonderful!!!! You need to post more! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are my latest completions:
> 
> My boys in their lounge pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of pants with ruffles on the bottom.  (Yes I live in Alabama.  That the reason for the houndstooth.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest in his Pooh shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the ruffles.  I read the tutorials you suggested and followed some of your expert advice, and I think they turned out pretty good for my first try.


You guys are so cute!!!! I love the outfits! 



waltfans5 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments!
> 
> Another question- For those of you who make nightgowns, what kind of fabric do you use?  I have made plenty of PJ pants in flannel for the winter, but I want to start making nightgowns for spring and summer and I want something lighter.  With 3 little girls you can never have too many nightgowns!  I was thinking about trying something like a t-shirt material, but I don't know how difficult it is to sew.  I have made little bags out of outgrown t-shirts that my girls could not get rid of, but I have never actually bought it at the fabric store.  Thanks in advance!



You should get CarlaC's from All The Rage Raglans pattern, http://www.youcanmakethis.com  I really love it, and she gives you tips for sewing with knits. 



wbarkhur said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find this pattern and if it could be made into a shirt for an 11 year old girl.


It looks like Carla's strip work jumper (from YCMT, link in the post above). I've enlarged the Simply Sweet (similar style), using the scaling chart in the bookmarks, to a dress that fit my 11 year old, so I think you could make it a top. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> Maybe a peasant top will work - I hadn't thought about.  Usually she won't wear them because they're 'itchy'.  I think she doesn't like the gathered elastic on her arms.!


My girls don't really like the elastic around their arms on the peasant, so I usually just leave it out. I think it looks cute that way. 



revrob said:


> JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER!  BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE NOT CHECKED IN ON THE BIG GIVE BOARD, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DO SO!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1
> 
> THANKS!



I was wondering if we'd post this again. 


h518may said:


> I need to scream and DH will not get it.  I am working on the my third Feliz dress and I sewed the sleeve on crossed in the back.  My big problem is that I didn't notice until I had already sewed a top stitch over the top edge.  I figured I would leave it for tonight and fix it tomorrow.


AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate when I do things like that! 



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.
> 
> 
> While looking around, I found these. Super cute. totally gonna case these. Now just to find the fabric or get those flannel sheets.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-apparel-jack-skellington-pajama-set-for-her/pdo/1238517/72005/



I'm so excited for you!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! YIPPPEEE!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> I have a few questions for anyone who has ever traded in a machine before...
> 
> My birthday is next week and dh asked if I wanted a new sewing machine.  I *should* upgrade my regular machine but I am really tempted to upgrade my embroidery to one that can do 5x7 designs.  So here are the questions I want to throw out there...
> 
> 1.  Can you trade in a machine at a store that isn't an authorized dealer for that particular model?  I want a Brother but I have a singer Futura that I want to trade in.
> 
> 2.  Would I be better off selling the machine on my own on Craiglist instead of attempting a trade in if that is even possible?  I *think* I could at least get $400 off my Futura on my own.  Is trading in machines a lot like trading in cars?



I just traded in a 10-yr old sewing machine that was completely broke and non-repairable.  They still gave me $100.  I would imagine it depends on the store as the pp stated.



h518may said:


> I need to scream and DH will not get it.  I am working on the my third Feliz dress and I sewed the sleeve on crossed in the back.  My big problem is that I didn't notice until I had already sewed a top stitch over the top edge.  I figured I would leave it for tonight and fix it tomorrow.



Been there, done that.  And I too had done the top stitch before I realized.  It is easily fixed...just be careful taking out the top stitches.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.



Congratulations....post some pictures of the new place...we would love to see them.


----------



## aksunshine

Good morning girls and Tom!

h518may- I am SO glad I am not the only one who does things like that! I hate it!!!


I called GKTW today, they are sending me a paver form. Since I wanted to pay with a check from Levi's Estate, this seemed to be the best way.

Also, if anyone has been following my VR plans, I am having the thread closed. Matt's hours got cut at work and the budget can't handle it. We probably won't do Disney this year. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we can cruise on the Dream in 2011!


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> Good morning girls and Tom!
> 
> h518may- I am SO glad I am not the only one who does things like that! I hate it!!!
> 
> 
> I called GKTW today, they are sending me a paver form. Since I wanted to pay with a check from Levi's Estate, this seemed to be the best way.
> 
> Also, if anyone has been following my VR plans, I am having the thread closed. Matt's hours got cut at work and the budget can't handle it. We probably won't do Disney this year. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we can cruise on the Dream in 2011!




So sorry your plans fell through!  I hate it when life gets in the way of our plans.  Sometimes we need to just take a step back and remember what is important, and remember the big picture!  You WILL make it on the cruise...


Hugs!

Nini


----------



## angel23321

HELP...Emma needs a costume Italy day in two weeks at her school. They are suppose to dress as their favorite character from Pinnochio (not the Disney version, they are reading the book in school). She picked the fairy with turqouise hair (the blue fairy). I think I could just use a simply sweet pattern for it..what do you all think. It wouldn't be as renaissance as it should but I don't think it will matter.  Should I go get a renaissance dress pattern or just use the simply sweet..ideas?


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> I love the twirl skirt!!  And yes, that is a very long little ruffle on any of the sizes.  I just made my first one (size 4) last week.  I love it.  Can't wait to give it to my DGD for her birthday.





tvgirlmin said:


> Great Twirl!  And I have that fabric with the colorful circles, too!  I think I am going to make a dress with it, but not sure yet....





HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE the patchwork twirl!! So pretty!!





birdie757 said:


> Ooooh I love it!





VBAndrea said:


> Pretty colors!





busy mommy said:


> Great job!  And you are correct.  That is one long ruffle.  I just finished one that I need to get pics of...maybe today.





teresajoy said:


> TRICIA: I loved the twirl skirt and top!!!





jenb1023 said:


> Great job!  I really want to make a patchwork twirl but am afraid of all of the ruffling and gathering it will be in a size 5!



Thanks everyone.  It is a lot of ruffling and gathering, but it turns out so cute, I think there will be more in my future.


----------



## tricia

waltfans5 said:


>



Awesome outfits, and really cute looking girls.



CastleCreations said:


>



Happy Birthday Lexie, great photo.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.
> 
> 
> While looking around, I found these. Super cute. totally gonna case these. Now just to find the fabric or get those flannel sheets.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/adult-apparel-jack-skellington-pajama-set-for-her/pdo/1238517/72005/



Congratulations. 



aksunshine said:


> Good morning girls and Tom!
> 
> h518may- I am SO glad I am not the only one who does things like that! I hate it!!!
> 
> 
> I called GKTW today, they are sending me a paver form. Since I wanted to pay with a check from Levi's Estate, this seemed to be the best way.
> 
> Also, if anyone has been following my VR plans, I am having the thread closed. Matt's hours got cut at work and the budget can't handle it. We probably won't do Disney this year. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we can cruise on the Dream in 2011!



Sorry you had to change your plans.  Fingers are crossed that you can make up for it in 2011.


OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> You've completely forgotten the most important reason for moving the trip- I think now you're going to overlap mine maybe we can meet!  I'll be praying for your DH tomorrow; as far as the trip, I definitely think you're doing the right thing.  We were in the same position last year, and although my mom offered to spot us the money, I knew it was something we just couldn't afford at the time; although I cried a couple of tears, I know I wouldn't have been able to enjoy that trip - now that we are finally making inroads into the debt, and actually can afford it- we're all so looking forward to it- and it means a lot more.  Trust me, it's worth the wait; I promise.



  I'm someone will be there when we will.  We never seem to go when all the cool kids go.  
I know it was the decision.  I know because I'm excited about the trip again & it was starting to be more stress than fun.  Now I'm excited & planning.  My aunt, uncle & cousin are probably going to get to come down for a few days while we're there too.  

Happy Birthday Lexie!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

tricia said:


> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.



I hope everything will be fine.  I'll pray for both of you.


----------



## angel23321

tricia said:


> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.




I hope your mom is okay.  I'll be praying for her.


----------



## tvgirlmin

waltfans5 said:


>



Love all your stuff, and the gals are too cute!



Mom2SamandJames said:


>



Super cute ruffle pants!  I am planning to make myself some from the Easy Fits Pattern - I LOVE ruffles!!!



CastleCreations said:


>


Happy Birthday Lexie!  Hope you have a magical day!



h518may said:


> I need to scream and DH will not get it.  I am working on the my third Feliz dress and I sewed the sleeve on crossed in the back.  My big problem is that I didn't notice until I had already sewed a top stitch over the top edge.  I figured I would leave it for tonight and fix it tomorrow.


My husband never understands that kind of thing either - he just says "If sewing annoys you so much, don't do it!"  Ugggh - that is not the point at all!  I am just looking for a little sympathy - just a simple "that sucks!" commiseration!  Hope it all looks better today, and that it is relatively easy to fix!



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.


Congrats on the new place (nothing better than a fresh start!!!)



aksunshine said:


> Also, if anyone has been following my VR plans, I am having the thread closed. Matt's hours got cut at work and the budget can't handle it. We probably won't do Disney this year. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we can cruise on the Dream in 2011!


Alicia, so sorry about your vow renewal - is there any way you can still do a local vow renewal?  It wouldn't be disney, but it could be a lot of fun!



tricia said:


> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.


Tricia - prayers being said for your mom.


----------



## birdie757

Just went into the machine dealer.  He was honest and told me he wasn't going to give me as much as I could sell it for on craigslist.  He did tell me that if it was still there he would give me the brother pe-780 for $849.  I am thinking this is a good price because it is an upgrade from the 770 and it is only 50 more.  I haven't found any price comparisons for that model online though.

I just posted my futura on craigslist so hopefully I will get a hit soon and get this new one soon!


----------



## minnie2

Tricia.  I hope ypur mom is doing well.  Remember EKG's only show what is happening at that second it takes the reading.  When Kyle was born he had to have one adn the EKG came up he had a malformed valve maybe 2.  Well after every specialist in the book came to look at him and they ran MANY tests turns out he just had a REALLY deep chest and a heart murmur which every baby has at birth it just heals at different rates and his healed with in 24 hours of birth.  So hang in there and make sure they run more test not just an ekg.


----------



## glorib

tricia said:


> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.



Hugs for you! Praying for your mom and your family!


----------



## tricia

100AcrePrincess said:


> I hope everything will be fine.  I'll pray for both of you.





angel23321 said:


> I hope your mom is okay.  I'll be praying for her.





tvgirlmin said:


> Tricia - prayers being said for your mom.





minnie2 said:


> Tricia.  I hope ypur mom is doing well.  Remember EKG's only show what is happening at that second it takes the reading.  When Kyle was born he had to have one adn the EKG came up he had a malformed valve maybe 2.  Well after every specialist in the book came to look at him and they ran MANY tests turns out he just had a REALLY deep chest and a heart murmur which every baby has at birth it just heals at different rates and his healed with in 24 hours of birth.  So hang in there and make sure they run more test not just an ekg.





glorib said:


> Hugs for you! Praying for your mom and your family!



Thanks guys.  She is still having some pains, but the bloodwork came back that it was not a heart attack.  The docs seem to think now that it is not heart related, possibly gallbladder, or reflux.  They are going to keep her in hospital till they figure out what it is, or at least until she stops having pains.


----------



## candicenicole19

I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol


































Sorry for so many pictures!  lol

Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!


----------



## snubie

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



That is beautiful.  And worth all the injuries.

Megan had her 2 month appt this morning.  My girl is BIG!  13 pounds 5 ounces (95th percentile) and 23 inches (87 percentile)


----------



## busy mommy

tricia said:


> Thanks guys.  She is still having some pains, but the bloodwork came back that it was not a heart attack.  The docs seem to think now that it is not heart related, possibly gallbladder, or reflux.  They are going to keep her in hospital till they figure out what it is, or at least until she stops having pains.


My mom thought she was having a heart attacck several years ago.  It turned out to be her gallbladder.  I will be praying for you both.


I lost my quote but I love SnowWhite and can't wait to see Cinderella.


I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.


----------



## busy mommy

karamat said:


> Here you go:



Precious!  I'm working on the girls' Mardi Gras outfits this weekend.  Hopefully, I will have them finished soon.


----------



## waltfans5

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



That is fantastic and your daughter is darling.  I can't wait to see what you do with Cinderella!


----------



## Haganfam5

tricia said:


> Thanks guys.  She is still having some pains, but the bloodwork came back that it was not a heart attack.  The docs seem to think now that it is not heart related, possibly gallbladder, or reflux.  They are going to keep her in hospital till they figure out what it is, or at least until she stops having pains.



I am glad to hear it wasn't her heart. My mother also had her gallbladder out last year. She felt very much like she was having a heart attack too. Her chest was very heavy and she was as white as a ghost. She also had back pain for years and found out it was her gallbladder all along. Best of luck!



candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



The pictures are great and the outfit is AMAZING! I just love it. What a great idea!



busy mommy said:


> My mom thought she was having a heart attacck several years ago.  It turned out to be her gallbladder.  I will be praying for you both.
> 
> 
> I lost my quote but I love SnowWhite and can't wait to see Cinderella.
> 
> 
> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



My mother had the same thing as yours. My mother is doing great now that her gallbladder is gone. 

The birthday outfit is adorable!


----------



## jham

waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



So cute!  Love the big bow on the Pooh pillowcase dress.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are my latest completions:
> 
> My boys in their lounge pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys in their matching Stitch shirts this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of pants with ruffles on the bottom.  (Yes I live in Alabama.  That the reason for the houndstooth.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest in his Pooh shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the ruffles.  I read the tutorials you suggested and followed some of your expert advice, and I think they turned out pretty good for my first try.



Cute!  My boys need Stitch shirts!



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, it's official--in addition to the trip to WDW in December with the granddaughters, I get to go to Disneyland in July to celebrate the big 5-0!!
> My sisters have been wanting to plan a family trip before all the teenagers decide they're too old to vacation with family--there will probably be only one person under 18 on this trip, so no sewing.  However, a niece and I are planning to do the tie-dye mickey head shirts for everyone, and possibly one of HeatherSue's embroidery designs on a birthday shirt for me and coordinates for them!  I have a few months to figure that out.
> 
> Now, can someone tell me where to get the ticker things for the bottom of my signature?







CastleCreations said:


>



What a gorgeous picture of Lexie!



candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



LOVE the dwarf pants!



busy mommy said:


> My mom thought she was having a heart attacck several years ago.  It turned out to be her gallbladder.  I will be praying for you both.
> 
> 
> I lost my quote but I love SnowWhite and can't wait to see Cinderella.
> 
> 
> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



That is so cute!  Pink makes me happy.

Now I need to get off the computer and put the dang buttons on Lily's Valentines jumper!  I'm avoiding it!


----------



## Tanzanite

snubie said:


> That is beautiful.  And worth all the injuries.
> 
> Megan had her 2 month appt this morning.  My girl is BIG!  13 pounds 5 ounces (95th percentile) and 23 inches (87 percentile)



This is beautiful your daughter is beautiful cant wait to see Cinderella.


----------



## candicenicole19

Thanks for the kind words about my outfit and my daughter!  You guys are SO sweet!


----------



## syncsk8mom

I have a question and maybe you ladies (and Tom) can help me out...

I got a Brother PE-770 Machine for Christmas and it was bundled with 3 hoops....one of which is 6 x 10......but I am not sure that my machine will do 6 x 10....how do I know for sure?  I got the machine from Sew N Vac on amazon.  Is anyone familiar with this seller and this machine?

Thanks!

PS  Where is the best place to buy prewound bobbins?

THANKS


----------



## birdie757

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol


That is such a cute outfit!  Love the jeans!  I can't wait to see what you come up with for Cinderella.


busy mommy said:


> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.


Too cute!  I love the combination of fabrics in that outfit.


----------



## birdie757

syncsk8mom said:


> I have a question and maybe you ladies (and Tom) can help me out...
> 
> I got a Brother PE-770 Machine for Christmas and it was bundled with 3 hoops....one of which is 6 x 10......but I am not sure that my machine will do 6 x 10....how do I know for sure?  I got the machine from Sew N Vac on amazon.  Is anyone familiar with this seller and this machine?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS  Where is the best place to buy prewound bobbins?
> 
> THANKS


.  If you are measuring the hoop with a tape measure frame to frame a 5x7 hoop will measure about 6x10...not all the area inside the frame is embroider-able....kwim?


----------



## SallyfromDE

syncsk8mom said:


> I have a question and maybe you ladies (and Tom) can help me out...
> 
> I got a Brother PE-770 Machine for Christmas and it was bundled with 3 hoops....one of which is 6 x 10......but I am not sure that my machine will do 6 x 10....how do I know for sure?  I got the machine from Sew N Vac on amazon.  Is anyone familiar with this seller and this machine?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS  Where is the best place to buy prewound bobbins?
> 
> THANKS



I have the 780, your machine should only be a 5X7. A hoop bundle is great. Those things are expensive. The 6X10 could be for multi position use. Say you do a design, you can move the hoop up a notch, put a name under the design.


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.



My Mom did something similar about 6 ot 7 years ago, chest pains admitted to the hospital. All tests came back normal, the pain went away and they never figured it out and she has never had a problem again. I am glad they ruled out heart attack for your Mom, I'll add her to my prayer list.



candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol  Off to start Cinderella!



Beautiful!!! I can't wit to see Cinderella!!



busy mommy said:


> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



Adorable!

I have been sewing all week and so happy to do it. I really haven't sewn in years.  I learned in High School and then sewed a little for my first daughter but then as my second and third child were born I got away from it. I forgot how much fun it is, I did a little right before Christmas and for that I had to dig my machine out of the back of a closet! I now have a list of projects I want to do and have purchased a boat load of Carla's patterns and I'm going to attempt a simply sweet and easy fit next week for my granddaughter. I would never had rediscovered sewing without this thread so thank you ladies, you have no idea how simply posting a picture will inspire someone!


----------



## Granna4679

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



Precious, precious, precious.  I love it....you did a fantastic job.



snubie said:


> Megan had her 2 month appt this morning.  My girl is BIG!  13 pounds 5 ounces (95th percentile) and 23 inches (87 percentile)



We need to see some new pics of Miss Megan.



busy mommy said:


> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



Very cute!!  Looks a lot like the one I posted last week (some of the same fabrics)....it made such a cute combination.

Mom2samandjames - I somehow lost your quote but love the stitch shirts and your little guys are too cute.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Good morning girls and Tom!
> 
> h518may- I am SO glad I am not the only one who does things like that! I hate it!!!
> 
> 
> I called GKTW today, they are sending me a paver form. Since I wanted to pay with a check from Levi's Estate, this seemed to be the best way.
> 
> Also, if anyone has been following my VR plans, I am having the thread closed. Matt's hours got cut at work and the budget can't handle it. We probably won't do Disney this year. Keep your fingers crossed for me that we can cruise on the Dream in 2011!


I'm excited to hear about the paver for Levi. It makes me sad and happy all at the same time. 
I'm sorry about your VR. 




tricia said:


> Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.


What a beautiful thing to say. I hope your Mom is ok. 




candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!


WOWZA!!!!  That is just amazing! 



busy mommy said:


>


That is adorable! 



syncsk8mom said:


> I have a question and maybe you ladies (and Tom) can help me out...
> 
> I got a Brother PE-770 Machine for Christmas and it was bundled with 3 hoops....one of which is 6 x 10......but I am not sure that my machine will do 6 x 10....how do I know for sure?  I got the machine from Sew N Vac on amazon.  Is anyone familiar with this seller and this machine?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS  Where is the best place to buy prewound bobbins?
> 
> THANKS





birdie757 said:


> .  If you are measuring the hoop with a tape measure frame to frame a 5x7 hoop will measure about 6x10...not all the area inside the frame is embroider-able....kwim?



I was going to say about the same thing about the hoop measuring bigger. My 4X4 hoop measures 5x7. 
Are you sure it's not a multiposition hoop? (I think that would be bigger though)


----------



## BBGirl

revrob said:


> JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER!  BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE NOT CHECKED IN ON THE BIG GIVE BOARD, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DO SO!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1
> 
> THANKS!



Thanks for the reminder


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> I was going to say about the same thing about the hoop measuring bigger. My 4X4 hoop measures 5x7.
> Are you sure it's not a multiposition hoop? (I think that would be bigger though)



I think the multipositioning hoop for that machine is 5x12


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



 I LOVE it!  



busy mommy said:


> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



So cute!  Don't you just love those ruffles that are long enough to stretch around the house?


----------



## syncsk8mom

OH MY!!! 

I have no idea what you are talking about being a multiposition hoop.....way too advanced for me!!!  

Is there a tutorial for that?


----------



## candicenicole19

syncsk8mom said:


> OH MY!!!
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about being a multiposition hoop.....way too advanced for me!!!
> 
> Is there a tutorial for that?



I am not sure if it is anything like mine or not but my Mega Hoop has 3 different positions so you can do a larger design.  Mine is P1, P2 and P3.  When it needs to be moved to a different position my machine stops to tell me that it needs to go to the next postion and which one to go to.  Its pretty easy once you understand.  I remember the first time I used the hoop I had no clue that I had to do that.  I sat in front of my machine for ever trying to figire out what it was trying to tell me!  Hope that helps some!  I always have to start mine off in the middle position


----------



## MaeB

Opinions needed! 

I got these two flannel prints on sale yesterday with the intention of making a rag quilt out of them.  I have 1 metre of the trees and 2 metres of the dots.  The colours are a lot greener than they're appearing in the photos....

Also in my stash I have about 1 metre of the solid green cut into 10inch squares, 1 metre of the chocolate brown, and 1 metre of white cut into 6 inch squares. (Yeah, I cut the green then a few days later forgot what size I cut it, assumed it was 1 size and cut the white the wrong size.)

They're not really the same green, but would the solid "go" with the prints if I used them or should I alternate the prints with just white? I don't think I'd do the patterns next to eachother...I think I'd want a solid in between.  Would the brown be a good choice for the back?

I might hit Walmart tomorrow and see if they have  any cheap flannel that's a better match for these.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## kathyell

I haven't posted in too, too long. I'm just jumping back in the middle!



karamat said:


> Here you go:



Cute, and so festive! It looks comfy, too.



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made fabric that was supposed to be made into a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the top on #1, the skirt on #2 and the dress on #3.



All very cute! Looks like you're enjoying sewing a lot!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are my latest completions:
> 
> My boys in their lounge pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys in their matching Stitch shirts this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of pants with ruffles on the bottom.  (Yes I live in Alabama.  That the reason for the houndstooth.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest in his Pooh shirt



I like how your ruffles turned out, but I think my favorite is the Pooh shirt.



waltfans5 said:


> Another question- For those of you who make nightgowns, what kind of fabric do you use?



I go ahead and use (prewashed, usually twice to try to make sure it's done shrinking) cotton. It breathes so well and seems to work well for the warmer months. My girl tends to get over-hot at night even when it's not that hot in the house, so I've turned out a few cotton nightgowns and they get used a lot.



candicenicole19 said:


>



I think the "people in the computer" are giving you a pretty universal thumb's up!  Can't wait to see the Cindy set.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.
> 
> 
> While looking around, I found these. Super cute. totally gonna case these. Now just to find the fabric or get those flannel sheets.


Congrats on the house!  How fantastic!!  Can't wait to see pics of your new girls only pad!


tricia said:


> Awesome outfits, and really cute looking girls.
> 
> OT - my mom was admitted to he hospital yesterday with chest pains.  She held off for like 24 hours, cause they didn't seem that bad....  I WAS LIKE, YOU ARE 62 YRS OLD, CHEST PAINS SHOULD ALWAYS BE CHECKED.  Her first EKG showed an irregularity, but the 2 she has had since have been normal.  Please pray everything will be fine with her, I have so much I still have to do with her in this life.


Praying for her


100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm someone will be there when we will.  We never seem to go when all the cool kids go.
> I know it was the decision.  I know because I'm excited about the trip again & it was starting to be more stress than fun.  Now I'm excited & planning.  My aunt, uncle & cousin are probably going to get to come down for a few days while we're there too.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lexie!!


I really think you did the right thing- and I can't believe I'm one of the cool kids- wow!  I um, would like to thank the academy for this award...


candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!


1. Never, ever apologize for too many pics- especially of outfits like this!
2. Holy smokes, did you do all those by hand?

I love, love, love the outfit, and am trying to hide my laptop from my DD because I know she'd want one and mommy's not that good.

I agree, well worth the injuries.  Really amazing.


busy mommy said:


> My mom thought she was having a heart attacck several years ago.  It turned out to be her gallbladder.  I will be praying for you both.
> 
> 
> I lost my quote but I love SnowWhite and can't wait to see Cinderella.
> 
> 
> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.



So cute- She looks adorable and I love the matching ribbons in her shoes- great, great job!


----------



## candicenicole19

THanks again Ladies!

Ireland Nicole--- Oh no not by hand lol, Machine Applique.  A lot easier then doing it by hand but still takes a long time!  I spent four days in front of my sewing machine doing those appliques lol, She loves it so its totally worth it but now I gotta decide how much I am going to do for the Cinderella outfit.  While I am thinking that over, I decided to start a Fancy Nancy outfit lol, I have at least 9 half finished fancy nancy outfits that always get pushed to the back burner when I decide what I want to "really" make!


----------



## tjcrabb

Does anyone do any hem stitching with their machine? I am looking for a recommendation for a machine that is able to hem stitch. I crochet around baby blankets and there is no one locally that can do it for me and its not cost effective to send it to another state  I have a brother LS-30 but I have searched the manual and it isnt helpful. Thanks everyone!
~Tricia


----------



## Astro Orbiter

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, it's official--in addition to the trip to WDW in December with the granddaughters, I get to go to Disneyland in July to celebrate the big 5-0!!
> My sisters have been wanting to plan a family trip before all the teenagers decide they're too old to vacation with family--there will probably be only one person under 18 on this trip, so no sewing.  However, a niece and I are planning to do the tie-dye mickey head shirts for everyone, and possibly one of HeatherSue's embroidery designs on a birthday shirt for me and coordinates for them!  I have a few months to figure that out.
> 
> Now, can someone tell me where to get the ticker things for the bottom of my signature?



Yay for DisneyLand!  I moved and am 45 minutes from there...but have not yet been...with passes to SeaWorld, the Zoo, and Legoland, we're hard-pressed to use what we have.  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a few days since I have logged onto my DISboards! Shame on me. But, my excuse is good enough. I got approved for a new house! YAY!! So Georgia and I will be moving the first of the month across town to a cute little townhouse. AND.....we get to keep all our pets! I was nervous for a bit, but its all just fine now. So excited! Its like a completely fresh start.  no ex-husband memories in the house, no room mates to worry about, just the Peach and me!  I have tons of plans for this new place.



Congrats!  I loved living in a townhouse - minimal outside maintenance meant more time for sewing.  I used to send DD out into the postage stamp of a backyard to play, then go inside and sew with the door open.



teresajoy said:


> Pictures???



No pictures.  The desk ate my camera?  Seriously, my camera's been missing for, like, two weeks now.



angel23321 said:


> HELP...Emma needs a costume Italy day in two weeks at her school. They are suppose to dress as their favorite character from Pinnochio (not the Disney version, they are reading the book in school). She picked the fairy with turqouise hair (the blue fairy). I think I could just use a simply sweet pattern for it..what do you all think. It wouldn't be as renaissance as it should but I don't think it will matter.  Should I go get a renaissance dress pattern or just use the simply sweet..ideas?



Use Simply Sweet.  This is for school!  I have no idea what the Blue Fairy is supposed to look like, but to me Renaissance is rich colors and braided trim.  If you are comfortable with it, I'd modify the bodice so that it looks like it's corseted then add trim in a few other places. 



candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those pants are to die for!  All 7 dwarfs, plus the words, on a tiny pair of pants?
> 
> 
> 
> busy mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a picture to share of Maddie in her birthday  outfit.  I let her wear it to deliver cupcakes to Abbie at school today.  I learned a lot on this outfit.  It was my first applique using my new PED basic.  (Now I want a bigger hoop!)  and I was able to try out my new serger.  So here comes a picture of one of those VERY LONG ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> MaeB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions needed!
> 
> I got these two flannel prints on sale yesterday with the intention of making a rag quilt out of them.  I have 1 metre of the trees and 2 metres of the dots.  The colours are a lot greener than they're appearing in the photos....
> 
> Also in my stash I have about 1 metre of the solid green cut into 10inch squares, 1 metre of the chocolate brown, and 1 metre of white cut into 6 inch squares. (Yeah, I cut the green then a few days later forgot what size I cut it, assumed it was 1 size and cut the white the wrong size.)
> 
> They're not really the same green, but would the solid "go" with the prints if I used them or should I alternate the prints with just white? I don't think I'd do the patterns next to eachother...I think I'd want a solid in between.  Would the brown be a good choice for the back?
> 
> I might hit Walmart tomorrow and see if they have  any cheap flannel that's a better match for these.  Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of like the brown, and like the idea of the white.  The green's not working for me.  Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> tjcrabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone do any hem stitching with their machine? I am looking for a recommendation for a machine that is able to hem stitch. I crochet around baby blankets and there is no one locally that can do it for me and its not cost effective to send it to another state  I have a brother LS-30 but I have searched the manual and it isnt helpful. Thanks everyone!
> ~Tricia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hem stitching like how?  My machine(s) have a hem (__^__^__^) (two straight stitches, then a zig in and a zag out) or blanket stitch (__|__|__|__|) (Two straight stitches along the edge, then a straight stitch in and right back out) on them.  I found your user manual on-line (yup, I really *do* have better things to do tonight, as DD is reading over my shoulder and bugging me to make DH's birthday dessert) and on page 48 they descibe the blind hem stitch.  (__^__^__^).  I usually use it for appliques.  You could use it on the edge of a blanket, I guess, if you ran the straight stitching right along the edge.
> 
> Deb
Click to expand...


----------



## twob4him

Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!











Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone! 



I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!


----------



## tjcrabb

> Hem stitching like how?  My machine(s) have a hem (__^__^__^) (two straight stitches, then a zig in and a zag out) or blanket stitch (__|__|__|__|) (Two straight stitches along the edge, then a straight stitch in and right back out) on them.  I found your user manual on-line (yup, I really *do* have better things to do tonight, as DD is reading over my shoulder and bugging me to make DH's birthday dessert) and on page 48 they descibe the blind hem stitch.  (__^__^__^).  I usually use it for appliques.  You could use it on the edge of a blanket, I guess, if you ran the straight stitching right along the edge.
> 
> Deb





I mean hem stitching like this:

http://www.ihemstitch.com/images/hemstitch_only.jpg

Sorry the pic isnt that great. It makes holes around the edge of the fabric. Thanks so much for your help  
Tricia


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!



Great!  I love how all the fabrics work together!


----------



## karamat

tvgirlmin said:


> Love the top!  It is adorable, and so is your little daughter - if that is a pic from last year, I think she and Emmy may be close in age!  Thanks for posting the pic for inspiration - I don't have a hancocks, but sometimes I am able to bribe mainland family to send me stuff from there and Jo Ann's!


Thanks!  Megan turned 2 right after Christmas.



waltfans5 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I am not new here, but I do not post often.  You guys are great!  I have made a few things, but I have never posted any pics, so here it goes (If I can even get something to post).  I will try to post more pics when my oldest gets home from school.  Let me just say that you guys are awesome.  I have never sewn before, but you guys really motivated me, and I am having so much fun sewing for my girls!  Thanks.


CUTE!  I love this fabric!!

Anita - I forgot your quote, but is this the fabric you asked where it can be found?  Wal-Mart!!  The Wal-Mart in Richmond still has a fabric department and had this fabric the last time I was there (a week or two ago).  My Wal-Mart didn't have this fabric for the longest time.  A super-sweet person sent me some and my DD immediately took to it (and I still haven't made anything for her with it!)


----------



## busy mommy

twob4him said:


>


Beautiful!!!!  I need to visit Heather Sue soon.


----------



## Granna4679

twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!




How adorable...I love it!


----------



## Granna4679

karamat said:


> Thanks!  Megan turned 2 right after Christmas.
> 
> 
> CUTE!  I love this fabric!!
> 
> Anita - I forgot your quote, but is this the fabric you asked where it can be found?  Wal-Mart!!  The Wal-Mart in Richmond still has a fabric department and had this fabric the last time I was there (a week or two ago).  My Wal-Mart didn't have this fabric for the longest time.  A super-sweet person sent me some and my DD immediately took to it (and I still haven't made anything for her with it!)



Yes, thats the one!  I love it.  Our Walmart doesn't have fabric but I will be going to my daughters tomorrow across town (in Houston thats an hours drive as you know) and her Walmart  (in Cypress) does. I will have to check it out while I am there...thanks for the info.


----------



## Haganfam5

The Birthday picture of Lexi is just beautiful! The Valentines Vida is adorable too!

Here is an outfit I made for Julia with the fabric from Walmart. I didn't use the same one as shown in the previous post but these two prints were from the same line:













It was for her end of the year Kindergarten concert (last school year/June) and I thought it went well with the theme.

Well ladies, school starts for me again on Monday so I will not be able to post too much but I will be checking in. Oh, and I finished my Princess Tiana dress for Julia and as soon as I have time to get some pics I will post it. I'll have to keep you in suspense....


----------



## kathyell

twob4him said:


>



Truly, I wish I could pair fabrics together that well. What a lovely outfit.



Haganfam5 said:


>



This is just so cute. I think I had some of that same eyelet!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

tjcrabb said:


> I mean hem stitching like this:
> 
> http://www.ihemstitch.com/images/hemstitch_only.jpg
> 
> Sorry the pic isnt that great. It makes holes around the edge of the fabric. Thanks so much for your help
> Tricia



I have several heirloom (well, to me) pillowcases with that treatment.  It never occurred to me that it was made like that.

Anyways, I pulled out my 1963 McCall's Sewing Book and it doesn't have another way to do it by machine.  The only way it shows is to create the holes by hand by gathering threads to make a double hemstitch.  You can see it here:  http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/needlework/School-Needlework/Hem-Stitch.html .  I'm sure you'd rather be crocheting!

I'm assuming you've tried monkeying around with needle sizes, spray starch, etc, right?  A large stitch length could give you the spacing you want, you just need to find a way to put the holes in and have them stay.

That book cracks me up sometimes - I quote, from the section on Wardrobe Necessities:

"The homemaker often makes the big mistake of thinking she does not have to look her best when doing her daily chores.  Actually, ill-fitting clothes lower her morale and make her less able to cope with everyday trials."

So THAT'S why I get upset when no one but me can eat dinner without wearing it!  I'm underdressed!


----------



## revrob

tjcrabb said:


> I mean hem stitching like this:
> 
> http://www.ihemstitch.com/images/hemstitch_only.jpg
> 
> Sorry the pic isnt that great. It makes holes around the edge of the fabric. Thanks so much for your help
> Tricia



Ok, I know this.  Or, I should say, KNEW this.  I sat in a session at Marth Pullen market last year that talked about, in part, how to make this stitch.  Let me see if I can find my notes, or remember what she said.  I think it had something to do with a certain kind of needle - maybe a wing tipped needle?


----------



## DisneyMOM09

twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!



Cathy, this dress is gorgeous! I love it! I might have to venture out and try the vida and feliz! 


Candicenichole~I also adore the Snow White! It's funny that you would post this yesterday, I was just asking my sis what my future neice's favorite princess was, and you guessed it ... She loves Snow white! Now there is no way that I will be able to pull something like your Snow White off, but it has inspired me to try!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> Yes, thats the one!  I love it.  Our Walmart doesn't have fabric but I will be going to my daughters tomorrow across town (in Houston thats an hours drive as you know) and her Walmart  (in Cypress) does. I will have to check it out while I am there...thanks for the info.



I didn't know there where any Wal Mart's near me with fabric! Do you mind telling me which WM it is? I am the CyFair/Jersey Village area. Have fun at your daughters!


----------



## revrob

tjcrabb said:


> I mean hem stitching like this:
> 
> http://www.ihemstitch.com/images/hemstitch_only.jpg
> 
> Sorry the pic isnt that great. It makes holes around the edge of the fabric. Thanks so much for your help
> Tricia





revrob said:


> Ok, I know this.  Or, I should say, KNEW this.  I sat in a session at Marth Pullen market last year that talked about, in part, how to make this stitch.  Let me see if I can find my notes, or remember what she said.  I think it had something to do with a certain kind of needle - maybe a wing tipped needle?



It looks like this look is obtained by using a wing needle.  My machine manual says "use a 130/750H 110/16 wing needle"

The specific look obtained is somewhat determined by the stitch selected.

I found this link:
http://www.berninausablog.com/read/hemstitching-wing-needles

My bet is that the Martha Pullen forum probably could help a lot with this topic.  I'm sorry I couldn't give you more specifics, but I haven't done heirloom sewing, so I'm at a loss for much more than I've found.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!  Off to start Cinderella!



This is incredible!  I LOVE it!!!!  That is my DD's favorite princess!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> Ok, I know this.  Or, I should say, KNEW this.  I sat in a session at Marth Pullen market last year that talked about, in part, how to make this stitch.  Let me see if I can find my notes, or remember what she said.  I think it had something to do with a certain kind of needle - maybe a wing tipped needle?



As usual, I'm late in reading this, but yes, it's a wing tipped needle that will do this.  That and fiddling with the tension a bit sometimes if the fabric is heavier.  I've done this on heirloom sewing before too, but haven't been lucky enough to have a class with Martha.  tjcrabb, if you still need help,  I've got a lot of Martha's books here, my mom was a big fan and collected most of them.


----------



## tvgirlmin

twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!



Adorable Valentine's outfit!  I love all of it!



karamat said:


> Thanks!  Megan turned 2 right after Christmas.



Emily was 2 August 1, so they are fairly close in age!  They grow up too fast.  Your Megan is just a doll!



Haganfam5 said:


> It was for her end of the year Kindergarten concert (last school year/June) and I thought it went well with the theme.
> 
> Well ladies, school starts for me again on Monday so I will not be able to post too much but I will be checking in. Oh, and I finished my Princess Tiana dress for Julia and as soon as I have time to get some pics I will post it. I'll have to keep you in suspense....



Love the dress - especially the bow (it just makes it all POP!)!  Good luck with school...



Astro Orbiter said:


> "The homemaker often makes the big mistake of thinking she does not have to look her best when doing her daily chores.  Actually, ill-fitting clothes lower her morale and make her less able to cope with everyday trials."
> 
> So THAT'S why I get upset when no one but me can eat dinner without wearing it!  I'm underdressed!



It's funny, but some of us gals try to dress up for our MOPs meeting just for the morale boost.  It does make you feel good to diva it up a bit after a bad week!  Can't imagine dressing fancy to clean my toilets or prepare chicken nuggets, though.  How did women do it all those years?


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> Great!  I love how all the fabrics work together!





busy mommy said:


> Beautiful!!!!  I need to visit Heather Sue soon.





Granna4679 said:


> How adorable...I love it!





kathyell said:


> Truly, I wish I could pair fabrics together that well. What a lovely outfit.





tvgirlmin said:


> Adorable Valentine's outfit!  I love all of it!



Thank you all so very much for your kind complements!!!!!  Kathy, that's why I love Jennifer Paganelli's lines of fabric...they all seem to work together so well!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  I am home again...from Ohio!  We had a great time...we actually got back on Monday, but DH has been on vacation all week and we have been doing some early spring cleaning and painting and decorationg.  I am so glad he was in the mood to do all of that as I feel like we got a lot done.  For the first time, the kid's playroom looks nice!

I do have some pictures to share from our trip and I will do as soon as I relocate my camera.  I have had it since we arrived home, but now I can't find it!

Love all of the stuff you guys have been up to...I know several of you need prayers...count them as said.  I would post a multi quote, but with a week gone by...it would be waaaay long with everything!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi guys!
Just doing a quick fly by - ALL of the outfits everyone has posted are UBER FANTASTIC!!!  Love them all - 

I am going to try to get my machines back into one room today so I can start sewing again.  We were supposed to do it last night but we went to see The Book of Eli instead (fantastic movie BTW!).

 wish me luck because this little house can't fit all of my stuff so it's a major moving around project to get this done


----------



## angel23321

Astro Orbiter said:


> Use Simply Sweet.  This is for school!  I have no idea what the Blue Fairy is supposed to look like, but to me Renaissance is rich colors and braided trim.  If you are comfortable with it, I'd modify the bodice so that it looks like it's corseted then add trim in a few other places.
> Deb



Thanks...that's what I thought.  I was going to modify it a little (I hope it works) but I think as long as it's blue and sparkly my daughter will like it. LOL. We just went and got the fabric.


----------



## ZanyToes

Hey.. did I just put in a huge order for shirts to any of you guys?  LOL.. I always wonder.    Anyway.. I decided I'm only making skirts for the upcoming trip.  Was going to make dresses for all 6 days.. for 2 girls.. and a camp shirt for the man for each day.  UGH.  I so will NOT get that done by april  (I know.. that's pathetic)  So, I found a seller on etsy who does adorable work at a price I can afford for applique shirts.   I'm getting her to make applique shirts to go with all the fabrics I have picked out so all I have to do is make skirts!  yeah!!!!  skirts are easy.       I still need to make one dress for Monday since that's BBB day (wanted to make one of the simply sweet princess variations) but that pattern always comes together VERY easily so it should be a breaze!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone!
> 
> I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!



Soooo pretty!  



Haganfam5 said:


> The Birthday picture of Lexi is just beautiful! The Valentines Vida is adorable too!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made for Julia with the fabric from Walmart. I didn't use the same one as shown in the previous post but these two prints were from the same line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was for her end of the year Kindergarten concert (last school year/June) and I thought it went well with the theme.
> 
> Well ladies, school starts for me again on Monday so I will not be able to post too much but I will be checking in. Oh, and I finished my Princess Tiana dress for Julia and as soon as I have time to get some pics I will post it. I'll have to keep you in suspense....



Cute.  I keep thinking I should get some of that fabric before it's all gone.  My dd's kindergarten concert was nursery rhymes too.  She dressed up as Mary Had a Little Lamb.  She even took her lamb.


----------



## kathyell

We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!

I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)
















You can't see it very well, but I used some narrow, dark blue (matches the bodice) bias tape on the two long sides of the cape that I think really dressed it up. I also finally had NO trouble dropping the zipper in this dress, which I was very excited about! 

I'm actually kind of sad the dress is done. When I was working on it, I could just tell my daughter at bedtime that mommy was going to go put together more of her Snow White dress and she didn't call for us to come back or come out to talk to us again because she didn't want to interrupt the work on her dress!  She got the best sleep of her life while I was trying to finish this dress. (I did miss, at least a little bit, her little head popping out of her room to ask for some thing or another, though.)


----------



## Cloudwatcher

I have been inspired by everyone in these threads.   I have just been lurking for several months and showing my DH at all the wonderful things that everyone has been sewing.   Well for Christmas he bought me a sewing machine, I haven't touched one since I was in high school but, he thought it would be a good stress relief for me.   I have made 3 pillow case tops one for each of my girls and my youngst niece.   We are going to WDW at the end of April with my entire family.   I would love to make the disney head shirts like I see, but I can't seem to find the minnie head (ears with bow) pattern anywhere.   I have someone that will do the embordery work for me, because I know I am not ready for that.   But can someone point me in the direction of where I can find the heads?


----------



## candicenicole19

kathyell said:


> We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!
> 
> I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it very well, but I used some narrow, dark blue (matches the bodice) bias tape on the two long sides of the cape that I think really dressed it up. I also finally had NO trouble dropping the zipper in this dress, which I was very excited about!
> 
> I'm actually kind of sad the dress is done. When I was working on it, I could just tell my daughter at bedtime that mommy was going to go put together more of her Snow White dress and she didn't call for us to come back or come out to talk to us again because she didn't want to interrupt the work on her dress!  She got the best sleep of her life while I was trying to finish this dress. (I did miss, at least a little bit, her little head popping out of her room to ask for some thing or another, though.)



That is ADORABLE!  SO cute!  I have never attempted to make a princess costume but I think I might be trying sometime in the near future!


----------



## birdie757

Dh just drove me to the sewing machine dealer and we brought home my new Brother PE-780!  Happy Birthday to me.

It has a little mickey head on it too.  I can't wait to try it out but I need to pick up a memory stick.  My other embroidery machine connected with a USB so I don't have one.

So now I just need someone to buy my other embroidery machine.  I just finally got an inquiry about looking at it.  Keep your fingers crossed.  

Now I am off to play


----------



## woodkins

Cloudwatcher said:


> I have been inspired by everyone in these threads.   I have just been lurking for several months and showing my DH at all the wonderful things that everyone has been sewing.   Well for Christmas he bought me a sewing machine, I haven't touched one since I was in high school but, he thought it would be a good stress relief for me.   I have made 3 pillow case tops one for each of my girls and my youngst niece.   We are going to WDW at the end of April with my entire family.   I would love to make the disney head shirts like I see, but I can't seem to find the minnie head (ears with bow) pattern anywhere.   I have someone that will do the embordery work for me, because I know I am not ready for that.   But can someone point me in the direction of where I can find the heads?



If you look on etsy one of our disboutiquers sells minnie ear embroidery machine panels. Her name is HeatherSue so if search the etsy listings by seller I bet you can find her.


----------



## gulf breeze

revrob said:


> Ok, I know this.  Or, I should say, KNEW this.  I sat in a session at Marth Pullen market last year that talked about, in part, how to make this stitch.  Let me see if I can find my notes, or remember what she said.  I think it had something to do with a certain kind of needle - maybe a wing tipped needle?



Wing needle maybe?


----------



## DisneyKings

birdie757 said:


> Dh just drove me to the sewing machine dealer and we brought home my new Brother PE-780!  Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> It has a little mickey head on it too.  I can't wait to try it out but I need to pick up a memory stick.  My other embroidery machine connected with a USB so I don't have one.
> 
> So now I just need someone to buy my other embroidery machine.  I just finally got an inquiry about looking at it.  Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Now I am off to play



Congrats!  I just got that one a week ago & love it!


----------



## tjcrabb

Astro Orbiter said:


> The only way it shows is to create the holes by hand by gathering threads to make a double hemstitch.  You can see it here:  http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/needlework/School-Needlework/Hem-Stitch.html .  I'm sure you'd rather be crocheting!



My Grandmother actually does it by hand, she uses an ice pick I think. I am not quite that patient. LOL



revrob said:


> It looks like this look is obtained by using a wing needle.  My machine manual says "use a 130/750H 110/16 wing needle"
> 
> The specific look obtained is somewhat determined by the stitch selected.
> 
> I found this link:
> http://www.berninausablog.com/read/hemstitching-wing-needles
> 
> My bet is that the Martha Pullen forum probably could help a lot with this topic.  I'm sorry I couldn't give you more specifics, but I haven't done heirloom sewing, so I'm at a loss for much more than I've found.



You have been extremely helpful. I went to Joanns this morning and found the wing needle, and as a bonus it was on clearance for less than 2.00!  If this works I will definitely go back and get all they have. While my Mom and I were standing in the needles section talking about it there was another woman who started chatting with us and once she realized what what we wanted to accomplish she told us about a rotary blade that makes the holes! Apparently she has one so she can crochet around fleece.  The web site is skipblade.com I ordered the one for the flannel. I can't wait to see if it works. Thank you all for your fabulous help! Hopefully I will be posting more in this thread in the future. I am finally learning how to sew. 

~Tricia


----------



## kathyell

candicenicole19 said:


> That is ADORABLE!  SO cute!  I have never attempted to make a princess costume but I think I might be trying sometime in the near future!



Thanks! I was a little reticent to try such an involved pattern but I found that if I just took each step one at a time without trying to worry too much about the next steps, it was easier than I thought it would be.

Of course, if you'd told me I was going to say that right now after I put the second sleeve in INSIDE OUT I probably would have stuck my tongue out at you.


----------



## CastleCreations

I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..


----------



## allaboutaprincess

Hi ladies!  I've been lurking for a while but I just love sewing (and of course disney) that I have to join the fun!!
I've been wanting to try the vida pattern.  Where can I find a tutorial? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Wow what beautiful creations have been posted lately.  I love all the Snow White outfits as my favorite princess is Snow White!  I think the Animal Kingdom vida is absolutely gorgeous as is the Valentine one.  You are some of the most talented ladies!


----------



## kathyell

CastleCreations said:


>



Just lovely, congratulations on finishing such a great outfit. The applique came out great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Haganfam5 said:


> The Birthday picture of Lexi is just beautiful! The Valentines Vida is adorable too!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made for Julia with the fabric from Walmart. I didn't use the same one as shown in the previous post but these two prints were from the same line:


So cute!  Love the bow and the bloomers- very fairy tale chic!  Absolutely adorable 


kathyell said:


> We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!
> 
> I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it very well, but I used some narrow, dark blue (matches the bodice) bias tape on the two long sides of the cape that I think really dressed it up. I also finally had NO trouble dropping the zipper in this dress, which I was very excited about!
> 
> I'm actually kind of sad the dress is done. When I was working on it, I could just tell my daughter at bedtime that mommy was going to go put together more of her Snow White dress and she didn't call for us to come back or come out to talk to us again because she didn't want to interrupt the work on her dress!  She got the best sleep of her life while I was trying to finish this dress. (I did miss, at least a little bit, her little head popping out of her room to ask for some thing or another, though.)


Glad you're getting more use of your AP's; love the dress!!


CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Awesome!  A vida w/ butt ruffles is definitely on my list of must do's for June!


----------



## squirrel

I have wanted to buy the pattern for the Simply Sweet, but I just couldn't do it.

I decided to make my own pattern.

I did a test run with an old shirt, I did no ironing!  It worked out fine but larger than I thought it would be.  So I had to shrink the pattern down for the younger niece.  I also had to guess on the length of the strap as I didn't have a child around.

When I drove over to measure (already could tell it was too big for the little one) I tried it on her first to see how much to shrink it.  When I put it on the older one it was a good fit.  Just need to make the straps a bit shorter.  

Here is the quick trial on a shirt I was going to throw away.


----------



## Granna4679

karamat said:


> Thanks!  Megan turned 2 right after Christmas.
> 
> 
> CUTE!  I love this fabric!!
> 
> Anita - I forgot your quote, but is this the fabric you asked where it can be found?  Wal-Mart!!  The Wal-Mart in Richmond still has a fabric department and had this fabric the last time I was there (a week or two ago).  My Wal-Mart didn't have this fabric for the longest time.  A super-sweet person sent me some and my DD immediately took to it (and I still haven't made anything for her with it!)



Yay...found it and the coordinating fabric @ Walmart today!!  And it was 1/2 off which made it even better!!


Haganfam5 said:


> Here is an outfit I made for Julia with the fabric from Walmart. I didn't use the same one as shown in the previous post but these two prints were from the same line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was for her end of the year Kindergarten concert (last school year/June) and I thought it went well with the theme.
> 
> Well ladies, school starts for me again on Monday so I will not be able to post too much but I will be checking in. Oh, and I finished my Princess Tiana dress for Julia and as soon as I have time to get some pics I will post it. I'll have to keep you in suspense....



So cute!  She is a doll and I love the white trim and bloomers!



WDWAtLast said:


> I didn't know there where any Wal Mart's near me with fabric! Do you mind telling me which WM it is? I am the CyFair/Jersey Village area. Have fun at your daughters!



It is the Walmart @ Spring Cypress and 290 (beside Hobby Lobby).  However, when I was there today, they still had quite a bit but were telling me that they are also fazing out the fabric department.  You better get it while you can.  What I bought was 1/2 off (not sure if everything was but the lady in line in front of me bought about 20 bolts).



CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Absolutely amazing....I love the logo and the butt ruffles...great choice to put on the vida!!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Guys,
One of my bestest guys at work is taking his DGS to WDW on March 25th - it is his DGS 3rd birthday and the little guy loves pirates!  I wanna do something for the little one.
It has been a while since I had a little boy sad1 - can anyone tell me what size the typical 3 year old is?

Also any ideas for a pirate themed something for him?  They are flying so it has to be packable...

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## NiniMorris

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Oh my!  I love it!  I'm not sure if I love the fabric, the appliqué, or the butt ruffles more! Mind if I sort of case you....

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

busy mommy said:


> Beautiful!!!!  I need to visit Heather Sue soon.


I visited her the other night. We had pizza. 



Haganfam5 said:


> It was for her end of the year Kindergarten concert (last school year/June) and I thought it went well with the theme.
> 
> Well ladies, school starts for me again on Monday so I will not be able to post too much but I will be checking in. Oh, and I finished my Princess Tiana dress for Julia and as soon as I have time to get some pics I will post it. I'll have to keep you in suspense....


I love that outfit!



Astro Orbiter said:


> I have several heirloom (well, to me) pillowcases with that treatment.  It never occurred to me that it was made like that.
> 
> Anyways, I pulled out my 1963 McCall's Sewing Book and it doesn't have another way to do it by machine.  The only way it shows is to create the holes by hand by gathering threads to make a double hemstitch.  You can see it here:  http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/needlework/School-Needlework/Hem-Stitch.html .  I'm sure you'd rather be crocheting!
> 
> I'm assuming you've tried monkeying around with needle sizes, spray starch, etc, right?  A large stitch length could give you the spacing you want, you just need to find a way to put the holes in and have them stay.
> 
> That book cracks me up sometimes - I quote, from the section on Wardrobe Necessities
> 
> "The homemaker often makes the big mistake of thinking she does not have to look her best when doing her daily chores.  Actually, ill-fitting clothes lower her morale and make her less able to cope with everyday trials."
> 
> So THAT'S why I get upset when no one but me can eat dinner without wearing it!  I'm underdressed!


Well, that's my problem, I go around doing housework in my Easy Fit pants! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I am home again...from Ohio!  We had a great time...we actually got back on Monday, but DH has been on vacation all week and we have been doing some early spring cleaning and painting and decorationg.  I am so glad he was in the mood to do all of that as I feel like we got a lot done.  For the first time, the kid's playroom looks nice!
> 
> I do have some pictures to share from our trip and I will do as soon as I relocate my camera.  I have had it since we arrived home, but now I can't find it!
> 
> Love all of the stuff you guys have been up to...I know several of you need prayers...count them as said.  I would post a multi quote, but with a week gone by...it would be waaaay long with everything!



Welcome home Kim! 



kathyell said:


> We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!
> 
> I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)


That is just lovely!!!! 



Cloudwatcher said:


> I have been inspired by everyone in these threads.   I have just been lurking for several months and showing my DH at all the wonderful things that everyone has been sewing.   Well for Christmas he bought me a sewing machine, I haven't touched one since I was in high school but, he thought it would be a good stress relief for me.   I have made 3 pillow case tops one for each of my girls and my youngst niece.   We are going to WDW at the end of April with my entire family.   I would love to make the disney head shirts like I see, but I can't seem to find the minnie head (ears with bow) pattern anywhere.   I have someone that will do the embordery work for me, because I know I am not ready for that.   But can someone point me in the direction of where I can find the heads?



If you need a machine embroidery file, look for Heatersue on Etsy. If you just want the template for a Minnie Head I believe there is one in the group Photobucket account. 



CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Oh ELISA!!!!!!! That is just stunning!!! I absolutely love it!!! Those fabrics are fantastic! And, I love your applique! 



allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been lurking for a while but I just love sewing (and of course disney) that I have to join the fun!!
> I've been wanting to try the vida pattern.  Where can I find a tutorial?
> Thanks!!!



 Steph did a Vida tutorial. It's in the bookmarks (link in my siggy and in the first post).


----------



## Stephres

busy mommy said:


>



So stinkin' cute! I love the ribbons in the sneaks too!



MaeB said:


>



I'm probably the wrong person to give an opinion because I feel like I need granamals to get dressed in the morning, but I don't really like the green or the brown with it. I like the idea of white flannel.



twob4him said:


>



Gorgeous! I love the sweet, feminine fabrics you chose. Glad I could help, you really made me feel good! 



Haganfam5 said:


>



Total cuteness! I love the big beautiful bow in the back and the white eyelet. Just so sweet!



kathyell said:


>



Wow, that is great! She looks so pretty in it and the detail is just perfect. You'll just have to make her something else to keep her in bed! 



CastleCreations said:


>



Those fabrics are gorgeous! I love them with the animal kingdom theme. LOVE the butt ruffles!



allaboutaprincess said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been lurking for a while but I just love sewing (and of course disney) that I have to join the fun!!
> I've been wanting to try the vida pattern.  Where can I find a tutorial?
> Thanks!!!



I wrote one HERE.  Hope it helps!



squirrel said:


>



Looks great so far. I haven't been brave enough to try to make my own pattern. Good luck!


----------



## revrob

tjcrabb said:


> My Grandmother actually does it by hand, she uses an ice pick I think. I am not quite that patient. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You have been extremely helpful. I went to Joanns this morning and found the wing needle, and as a bonus it was on clearance for less than 2.00!  If this works I will definitely go back and get all they have. While my Mom and I were standing in the needles section talking about it there was another woman who started chatting with us and once she realized what what we wanted to accomplish she told us about a rotary blade that makes the holes! Apparently she has one so she can crochet around fleece.  The web site is skipblade.com I ordered the one for the flannel. I can't wait to see if it works. Thank you all for your fabulous help! Hopefully I will be posting more in this thread in the future. I am finally learning how to sew.
> 
> ~Tricia



I'm glad you were able to find the right thing!  And that blade sounds interesting!  I hope it works out for you - I'd love to see pics of what you end up doing!




CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



WOW!  That is stunning!  Just fabulous!


----------



## revrob

big givers!  Last call!  If you haven't checked in this week, you will want to do so! 
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1


----------



## twob4him

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..


Gorgeous...I just love those fabrics!!! Totally perfect! Great app and b.r. (butt ruffles)



Stephres said:


> Gorgeous! I love the sweet, feminine fabrics you chose. Glad I could help, you really made me feel good!
> 
> 
> I wrote one HERE.  Hope it helps!


I ordered the pattern back in June but I wouldn't even have attempted it without your tutorial. Same with the Feliz! I don't do commercial patterns anymore!!!


----------



## glorib

kathyell said:


> I'm actually kind of sad the dress is done. When I was working on it, I could just tell my daughter at bedtime that mommy was going to go put together more of her Snow White dress and she didn't call for us to come back or come out to talk to us again because she didn't want to interrupt the work on her dress!  She got the best sleep of her life while I was trying to finish this dress. (I did miss, at least a little bit, her little head popping out of her room to ask for some thing or another, though.)



So lovely!  And your dd looks adorable in it, too!  And that's a cute story about her not wanting to interrupt your hard work on her dress!  But, I know what you mean about missing her, too!  It's like sometimes we just crave for uninterrupted time to ourselves, but then we miss our kiddos at the same time!  Just part of being a mom, I guess!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Wow - this is just wonderful!  I love all the elements here!  I hope you don't mind if it inspires something similar in my future . . .


I finished a Valentine outfit for Ella last night and tonight am working on a Tink and friends.  I'll post pics tomorrow of at least the Valentine, hopefully the Tink, too!


----------



## busy mommy

kathyell said:


>


What a beautiful little Snow White.  I wish Maddie would stay in bed when I was sewing for her.


CastleCreations said:


>


I love it!  I think I am going to try butt ruffles soon.


Stephres said:


> So stinkin' cute! I love the ribbons in the sneaks too!



Thanks for all the compliments.  Those shoes came from Fred's dollar store and had the ugliest pink shoe strings in them.  We had to do something.

I lost my quote of Julia in her little nursery rhyme dress.  She is just too precious.  I need to get to my walmart soon and get some fabric.  They will quit carrying fabric in March.  
My baby turned 12 today.  She is growing up way too fast.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> One of my bestest guys at work is taking his DGS to WDW on March 25th - it is his DGS 3rd birthday and the little guy loves pirates!  I wanna do something for the little one.
> It has been a while since I had a little boy sad1 - can anyone tell me what size the typical 3 year old is?
> 
> Also any ideas for a pirate themed something for him?  They are flying so it has to be packable...
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



I just make the bowling shirt using pirate fabric.  A normal 3 yr old should be about a 3/4T.


----------



## tricia

candicenicole19 said:


> I am finally finished Olivias SNow White outfit!  Only took umm, 4 days lots of rippin seams because of careless mistakes and a few bandaids from pins and needles but IT IS FINISHED FINALLY!!!!!!  Olivia loves it which always makes it worth it!  HEre are a few pictures.  THey are not the best but it is freezing outside.  Olivia had to put it on to show the "People int he computer" so I figured I better post a few pictures for her lol



That is really great.  Love how you got all 7 dwarves on there.



busy mommy said:


>



Looks great.



RMAMom said:


> My Mom did something similar about 6 ot 7 years ago, chest pains admitted to the hospital. All tests came back normal, the pain went away and they never figured it out and she has never had a problem again. I am glad they ruled out heart attack for your Mom, I'll add her to my prayer list.



Looks like the same thing with my mom.  They discharged her today, cause they determined it was not her heart, and she has not had any pain since yesterday at noon. 



twob4him said:


> Yep it took a week but its finally done...one Valentine dress...to be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida Pattern, Steph's tutorial, Heather's applique designs, Jen Paganelli fabric!....Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now in the midst of making two Read Across America outfits!



Great job.



kathyell said:


>



Looks awesome.  So cute how she let you work without disturbing you.



CastleCreations said:


>



That is just gorgeous.  Love the fabrics.  We just stayed at AKL in Sept., and the fabric def. reminds me of the place.


----------



## allaboutaprincess

Thank you teresajoy for your help! I just ordered the vida pattern. I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Butt ruffles on a Vida.  I HAVE to CASE this.  And I LOVE the applique.  Is it done by hand or did you purchase it somewhere?  Beautiful work.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> One of my bestest guys at work is taking his DGS to WDW on March 25th - it is his DGS 3rd birthday and the little guy loves pirates!  I wanna do something for the little one.
> It has been a while since I had a little boy sad1 - can anyone tell me what size the typical 3 year old is?
> 
> Also any ideas for a pirate themed something for him?  They are flying so it has to be packable...
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I just make the bowling shirt using pirate fabric.  A normal 3 yr old should be about a 3/4T.




I have been lurking  along, loving all the sweet little girls and the lovely dresses.  My little girl just turned 9 so she is getting so big compared to the sweet babies I have seen.  

Anyways, I just wanted to agree with April.  Little boys love the bowling shirt made with Pirate material and it is usually pretty easy to find some at JoAnn's or Wal-Mart.  Use the size 3-4 from Carla's pattern unless he is a big guy for his age.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

revrob said:


> big givers!  Last call!  If you haven't checked in this week, you will want to do so!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1




Okay I have been trying to log in and it will not let me.  I resigned up so I hope this will fix it.  Can someone PM me and let me know what is going on?  Thanks


----------



## fairygoodmother

ok people, totally OT and utterly disgusting, but HELP!  I can't stand to sit an my dining table and sew right now - the smell of sour milk in the carpet is making me ill.

Last week baby Belle got sick after she'd had a big glass of chocolate milk.  While I stripped, showered, and changed her I trusted her mother and my husband to clean up the mess.  Bad idea.  They cleaned up what they could with towels and water, then sprayed carpet cleaner on it and scrubbed more...but not nearly enough.

Today, exactly a week later, the scent is awful.  It's been raining for the last 7 days and the house has been closed up...yuck!!!

So, how do I get that awful scent from my carpet?  I've thought about vinegar and water...or ammonia and water...bleach would be good   then my husband would HAVE to buy new carpet, right?

any ideas?


----------



## jham

kathyell said:


> We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!
> 
> I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see it very well, but I used some narrow, dark blue (matches the bodice) bias tape on the two long sides of the cape that I think really dressed it up. I also finally had NO trouble dropping the zipper in this dress, which I was very excited about!
> 
> I'm actually kind of sad the dress is done. When I was working on it, I could just tell my daughter at bedtime that mommy was going to go put together more of her Snow White dress and she didn't call for us to come back or come out to talk to us again because she didn't want to interrupt the work on her dress!  She got the best sleep of her life while I was trying to finish this dress. (I did miss, at least a little bit, her little head popping out of her room to ask for some thing or another, though.)



so pretty!



CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Elisa, I it!!!  You did a fantastic job on the applique!  Makes me really wish I was going to AK!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

fairygoodmother said:


> ok people, totally OT and utterly disgusting, but HELP!  I can't stand to sit an my dining table and sew right now - the smell of sour milk in the carpet is making me ill.
> 
> Last week baby Belle got sick after she'd had a big glass of chocolate milk.  While I stripped, showered, and changed her I trusted her mother and my husband to clean up the mess.  Bad idea.  They cleaned up what they could with towels and water, then sprayed carpet cleaner on it and scrubbed more...but not nearly enough.
> 
> Today, exactly a week later, the scent is awful.  It's been raining for the last 7 days and the house has been closed up...yuck!!!
> 
> So, how do I get that awful scent from my carpet?  I've thought about vinegar and water...or ammonia and water...bleach would be good   then my husband would HAVE to buy new carpet, right?
> 
> any ideas?


 This sounds strange but have you tried vodka?  I mean on the carpet not drinking it.  We use it to take the stink out of clothes in theater.


----------



## karamat

Granna4679 said:


> Yay...found it and the coordinating fabric @ Walmart today!!  And it was 1/2 off which made it even better!!



Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left. 




revrob said:


> I'm glad you were able to find the right thing!  And that blade sounds interesting!  I hope it works out for you - I'd love to see pics of what you end up doing!



I saw info about that blade on the Project Linus website.  I really want to learn to crochet!  One of the quilt stores I frequent collects One-Yard Hugs at Christmas time (1 yard of flannel with the edges finished which becomes a  small blanket) and I'd love to make some crochet-edged ones this year.


Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.


----------



## waltfans5

kathyell said:


> We are going on a (sort of) last minute trip to WDW because we will also visit my MIL and FIL who are on their annual migration to Florida from Wisconsin to avoid the worst part of the winter, and they offered to help us out with airfare to come down and see them!
> 
> I had been working on a Snow White dress for my daughter a little at a time, but I hurried it up once I knew we would get one more use out of our annual passes before they expire! (Going to be at WDW Feb 1 - 5, and borrowing some of our DVC points from next year to stay at Animal Kingdom Villas, first time staying there!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls saw this and loved it.  Too cute!  I don't think I've seen a prettier blond Snow White!


----------



## teresajoy

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I have been trying to log in and it will not let me.  I resigned up so I hope this will fix it.  Can someone PM me and let me know what is going on?  Thanks



We have been deleting inactive members, (those that haven't posted and/or been to the site in several months)That could be the problem. Any deleted members are welcome to rejoin, but we aren't approving members until Monday.


----------



## teresajoy

allaboutaprincess said:


> Thank you teresajoy for your help! I just ordered the vida pattern. I can't wait to get started!!


No problem! I can't wait to see it when you are done! 



Costumesaremylife said:


> This sounds strange but have you tried vodka?  I mean on the carpet not drinking it.  We use it to take the stink out of clothes in theater.



I've had the same problem. The girls spilled a glass of milk in the living room and nothing I do seems to get the smell out of the carpet! I will try the vodka. If nothing else, I can drink it, then I won't care if the carpet stinks, right??? 



karamat said:


>



I really love that!


----------



## h518may

karamat said:


> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.




I love the dress, and I have been trying to resist buying this fabric.  I love Beatrice Potter and I thing DD needs a dress in this material.  I love the pattern also.


----------



## kathyell

glorib said:


> And that's a cute story about her not wanting to interrupt your hard work on her dress!  But, I know what you mean about missing her, too!  It's like sometimes we just crave for uninterrupted time to ourselves, but then we miss our kiddos at the same time!  Just part of being a mom, I guess!



That's so true! Being a mom is full of contradictions. Pretty good job, though. 



karamat said:


>



Well, that turned out just wonderfully. Love the fabric, love the butt ruffles, and the whole outfit is just cute as a button.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

fairygoodmother said:


> ok people, totally OT and utterly disgusting, but HELP! I can't stand to sit an my dining table and sew right now - the smell of sour milk in the carpet is making me ill.
> 
> Last week baby Belle got sick after she'd had a big glass of chocolate milk. While I stripped, showered, and changed her I trusted her mother and my husband to clean up the mess. Bad idea. They cleaned up what they could with towels and water, then sprayed carpet cleaner on it and scrubbed more...but not nearly enough.
> 
> Today, exactly a week later, the scent is awful. It's been raining for the last 7 days and the house has been closed up...yuck!!!
> 
> So, how do I get that awful scent from my carpet? I've thought about vinegar and water...or ammonia and water...bleach would be good  then my husband would HAVE to buy new carpet, right?
> 
> any ideas?


 You can take a bowl of vinegar and lay it on the spot over night and that is supposed to take the smell out. Also sprinkling baking soda on the spot will help too.


----------



## CastleCreations

jham said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa, I it!!!  You did a fantastic job on the applique!  Makes me really wish I was going to AK!



Thanks for the compliment. I just adore this fabric...


----------



## CastleCreations

lynnanddbyz said:


> Butt ruffles on a Vida.  I HAVE to CASE this.  And I LOVE the applique.  Is it done by hand or did you purchase it somewhere?  Beautiful work.



I did the applique by hand. I took the Animal Kingdom Logo, and just blew it up on the computer. I left off the word Disney and also one of the animals...LOL


----------



## Stephres

karamat said:


>



Oh just gorgeous! I hope the diaper cover fits, the butt ruffles are just too cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.




That is ADORABLE!!! I am a Beatrix Potter fan from way back. There are SO many pretty prints in that line, and I should probably put them in my grandmother hope chest. You did a great job putting them to use!

And I hear you guys on the Wal-Mart thing. It's been 2 or 3 years since they told me about the impending closures. But to be honest, so many people complained, and it had been so long that I was foolishly assuming they had changed their minds. Until last week when they told me at my Wal-Mart that they would not be ordering any more stock, just selling what they had. I don't WANT their half price deals. I want the fabric available on an ongoing basis!!!


----------



## revrob

karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw info about that blade on the Project Linus website.  I really want to learn to crochet!  One of the quilt stores I frequent collects One-Yard Hugs at Christmas time (1 yard of flannel with the edges finished which becomes a  small blanket) and I'd love to make some crochet-edged ones this year.
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



I saw this on facebook and LOVE IT!  I love the pattern to begin with, but the fabrics that you used are FABULOUS!  I had started cutting fabrics to make a valentines version of this, so I'm hoping to get it finished up this week.  Don't you just love it?  It stitches up so easily and is adorable!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> Yay...found it and the coordinating fabric @ Walmart today!!  And it was 1/2 off which made it even better!!
> 
> 
> So cute!  She is a doll and I love the white trim and bloomers!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the Walmart @ Spring Cypress and 290 (beside Hobby Lobby).  However, when I was there today, they still had quite a bit but were telling me that they are also fazing out the fabric department.  You better get it while you can.  What I bought was 1/2 off (not sure if everything was but the lady in line in front of me bought about 20 bolts).
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing....I love the logo and the butt ruffles...great choice to put on the vida!!




That WalMart is only 10 minutes away from me! But there are two that are closer so I never go up 290.  I am sad that now that I know about it, the fabric department is closing.  The employee at my Hobby Lobby did tell me that the Tomball WalMart still has a fabric department  - maybe I will have to make a run down 249!



karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw info about that blade on the Project Linus website.  I really want to learn to crochet!  One of the quilt stores I frequent collects One-Yard Hugs at Christmas time (1 yard of flannel with the edges finished which becomes a  small blanket) and I'd love to make some crochet-edged ones this year.
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



That is adorable! I love the fabric and the diaper cover is too cute!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I hope my Walmart doesn't close out their fabric department!  I don't know what I would do.  I asked them a few months ago and they said that they weren't closing theirs out.  But when I was in there yesterday, it seemed like a few of the shelves were more bare than usual.  Hopefully they are just waiting for my stock.  I guess I should've asked them again.


----------



## mtnmomma3

Hello! I have been a long time lurker and have so enjoyed all your creations! I was sewer before but became inspired to sew customs for our then 2 year olds first trip to Disney last October. What special memories it made!!
I promise to post some pictures when I get a chance, especially with my new creations with HeatherSue's designs  Things are a bit busier here now because we have 6 month twin girls in addition to their almost 4 year old big sister! We may be crazy but we are going back the first week of March with all of our girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon. So I am busy sewing for three now and trying to get all my training runs in and still manage a few hours sleep!!!!!
I have a quick question about the Vida pattern... thinking about attempting, but have never seen one "in the flesh". Would an applique done in my 5x7 hoop be big enough on the center portion? My daughter is a size 3T. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I want to embroider a Tink on the back of a denim jacket but wondered how to go about it?

Should I float the jacket?  Do I need to use a different needle in the machine?  Tear away stabilizer?

I have never done denim before and really don't have a clue.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw info about that blade on the Project Linus website.  I really want to learn to crochet!  One of the quilt stores I frequent collects One-Yard Hugs at Christmas time (1 yard of flannel with the edges finished which becomes a  small blanket) and I'd love to make some crochet-edged ones this year.
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.


Ok, I don't have a baby or even anyone around me but this is just too dang cute.  What pattern did you use for the diapers cover ruffle thingy?  I know someone who is going to have a baby so that counts and I would love to make some cute covers.

I learned and have had to relearn several times how to hemstitch.  It is very big with the relief society.  I like to do it and it is fun but also hurts my old hands.  It only took me two years to finish my first blanket that I gave to the society.  Then I did 1 for DS and still have another to make.  With my TBI I keep forgetting how the pattern goes but hugs and kisses is my favorite.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> I want to embroider a Tink on the back of a denim jacket but wondered how to go about it?
> 
> Should I float the jacket?  Do I need to use a different needle in the machine?  Tear away stabilizer?
> 
> I have never done denim before and really don't have a clue.



I did one for Dallas when he was about 6 months old. I think I floated the jacket. Can't imagine hooping it because of the seams and it was only a size 12 mo. I didn't use stablizer but I never used to on jeans. Now I will sometimes. So I would use tear away. I used probably a regular sharp point (is that what they are called) and not ball point. Although more then likely either will work. I use ballpoint all the time on denim. Did 2 pairs of jeans the other day with one and doing another today. No issues.


----------



## squirrel

Can you print off more than one of the coupons from Joann's to use in the store?  Bought at different times or are the coupons just one use?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I did one for Dallas when he was about 6 months old. I think I floated the jacket. Can't imagine hooping it because of the seams and it was only a size 12 mo. I didn't use stablizer but I never used to on jeans. Now I will sometimes. So I would use tear away. I used probably a regular sharp point (is that what they are called) and not ball point. Although more then likely either will work. I use ballpoint all the time on denim. Did 2 pairs of jeans the other day with one and doing another today. No issues.


 Thanks Jessica, I am taking a break from the room/closet remodel today just to sew and get my sanity back.

I will just float with a sharp and see what happens, I have a lot of tear away so I will try it first to make sure I get good stitches.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Haganfam5

The Animal Kingdom Vida is amazing! I haven't used my Vida pattern yet.....someday.  Where did you buy the fabric? It is beautiful! I would love to use it for a twirly skirt for my daughter.




fairygoodmother said:


> ok people, totally OT and utterly disgusting, but HELP!  I can't stand to sit an my dining table and sew right now - the smell of sour milk in the carpet is making me ill.
> 
> Last week baby Belle got sick after she'd had a big glass of chocolate milk.  While I stripped, showered, and changed her I trusted her mother and my husband to clean up the mess.  Bad idea.  They cleaned up what they could with towels and water, then sprayed carpet cleaner on it and scrubbed more...but not nearly enough.
> 
> Today, exactly a week later, the scent is awful.  It's been raining for the last 7 days and the house has been closed up...yuck!!!
> 
> So, how do I get that awful scent from my carpet?  I've thought about vinegar and water...or ammonia and water...bleach would be good   then my husband would HAVE to buy new carpet, right?
> 
> any ideas?



I have used vinager on pet areas. It takes the smell away but you will smell vinager for a while. I have never tried the Vodka idea, sounds good though. I will try that one next time! 



karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw info about that blade on the Project Linus website.  I really want to learn to crochet!  One of the quilt stores I frequent collects One-Yard Hugs at Christmas time (1 yard of flannel with the edges finished which becomes a  small blanket) and I'd love to make some crochet-edged ones this year.
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.




Just adorable!!! I have a bunch of the Beatrix Potter fabric I ordered but never used. I thought it was so sweet and unique. This was a great idea. Just too cute!


----------



## NaeNae

mtnmomma3 said:


> Hello! I have been a long time lurker and have so enjoyed all your creations! I was sewer before but became inspired to sew customs for our then 2 year olds first trip to Disney last October. What special memories it made!!
> I promise to post some pictures when I get a chance, especially with my new creations with HeatherSue's designs  Things are a bit busier here now because we have 6 month twin girls in addition to their almost 4 year old big sister! We may be crazy but we are going back the first week of March with all of our girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon. So I am busy sewing for three now and trying to get all my training runs in and still manage a few hours sleep!!!!!
> I have a quick question about the Vida pattern... thinking about attempting, but have never seen one "in the flesh". Would an applique done in my 5x7 hoop be big enough on the center portion? My daughter is a size 3T.
> Thanks so much!



Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.


----------



## woodkins

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Gorgeous fabric choice & awesome job on the applique!!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  You did a beautiful job on the appliques - I wish I could do it that well!!!!  Fabulous job!



karamat said:


> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



Just adorable!!!  I love it!!!!  And if you find a bigger diaper cover pattern, please share - I have been searching and searching for one to make covers for my daughter, and have had no luck!!!



NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and there best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.



So cute - what a great Grandma to make all those beautiful customs!!!!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Hi all. My name is Elizabeth and I have just recently found this site. I love it and I have loved seeing all of your designs. I am not a very good sewer but I hope to become better. lol. My question is that I have some really cute patterns that I want to make but I have a hard time picking out fabric. Do you all have any good suggestions for Disney and non-Disney fabric lines. I only have Hobby Lobby or the internet. Also my daughter and mother are going on a Disney cruise in March for my daughter's birthday and I would love some suggestions on what to make for their trip. Thanks so much for any advice you all can give me.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I turned on my machine and all went well until I wanted to stitch.  All the upper buttons didn't function.  

I turned off the machine, cleaned out the case, unplugged everything, then waited.....turned it on and it works.

Anyone ever had an issue with the Innovis 4000D doing this?


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I hope my Walmart doesn't close out their fabric department!  I don't know what I would do.  I asked them a few months ago and they said that they weren't closing theirs out.  But when I was in there yesterday, it seemed like a few of the shelves were more bare than usual.  Hopefully they are just waiting for my stock.  I guess I should've asked them again.



I hope they don't close either! I was in there last week and was amazed at what a big department you still had! There was no prepackaged ribbon, but with all the fabric choices, I didn't care! 



NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.


Oh my goodness gracious!!! How much cuteness can you PUT in one picture?????  ADORABLE! 



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Hi all. My name is Elizabeth and I have just recently found this site. I love it and I have loved seeing all of your designs. I am not a very good sewer but I hope to become better. lol. My question is that I have some really cute patterns that I want to make but I have a hard time picking out fabric. Do you all have any good suggestions for Disney and non-Disney fabric lines. I only have Hobby Lobby or the internet. Also my daughter and mother are going on a Disney cruise in March for my daughter's birthday and I would love some suggestions on what to make for their trip. Thanks so much for any advice you all can give me.


 

I really like the Brother Sister line from Hobby Lobby. They have some of the nicest fabrics there! They aren't Disney, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## teresajoy

mtnmomma3 said:


> Hello! I have been a long time lurker and have so enjoyed all your creations! I was sewer before but became inspired to sew customs for our then 2 year olds first trip to Disney last October. What special memories it made!!
> I promise to post some pictures when I get a chance, especially with my new creations with HeatherSue's designs  Things are a bit busier here now because we have 6 month twin girls in addition to their almost 4 year old big sister! We may be crazy but we are going back the first week of March with all of our girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon. So I am busy sewing for three now and trying to get all my training runs in and still manage a few hours sleep!!!!!
> I have a quick question about the Vida pattern... thinking about attempting, but have never seen one "in the flesh". Would an applique done in my 5x7 hoop be big enough on the center portion? My daughter is a size 3T.
> Thanks so much!



 out of lurdome!!!


----------



## karamat

Thanks all for the sweet comments on the Beatrix Potter dress!!  Of course I tried to get DD to try it on this morning and she ran away from me!!  Not a Mommy day I guess?!?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I don't have a baby or even anyone around me but this is just too dang cute.  What pattern did you use for the diapers cover ruffle thingy?  I know someone who is going to have a baby so that counts and I would love to make some cute covers.



The diaper cover pattern is from YCMT - How to Sew Fancy Ruffled Diaper Covers by TieDyeDiva and Monkeysbugs



tvgirlmin said:


> Just adorable!!!  I love it!!!!  And if you find a bigger diaper cover pattern, please share - I have been searching and searching for one to make covers for my daughter, and have had no luck!!!



I really like the bloomers in Simplicity 2872 - the Disney Fairies pattern (size 3 - 8).  But the seam runs front and back, rather than on the sides.


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness gracious!!! How much cuteness can you PUT in one picture?????  ADORABLE!



OH MY GOODNESS, I was going to say the same thing! That picture, the outfits and the ALL of the babies are just adorable! Everything and everyone is cuter than the next! The vidas are great and I love the little bowler shirts!


----------



## glorib

So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.


----------



## glorib

karamat said:


> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



This is just darling - loving the bum ruffles!  



NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.



OK, so I agree with everyone else - this is just too much cuteness!  I'm surprised your camera didn't explode from it all!  Love the vidas!



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Hi all. My name is Elizabeth and I have just recently found this site. I love it and I have loved seeing all of your designs. I am not a very good sewer but I hope to become better. lol. My question is that I have some really cute patterns that I want to make but I have a hard time picking out fabric. Do you all have any good suggestions for Disney and non-Disney fabric lines. I only have Hobby Lobby or the internet. Also my daughter and mother are going on a Disney cruise in March for my daughter's birthday and I would love some suggestions on what to make for their trip. Thanks so much for any advice you all can give me.



Welcome!!!   As far as non-disney prints, I agree with Teresa - I really like the Brother Sister designs at Hobby Lobby - they usually have several prints/coordinates so it makes it easy to match fabrics. And especially since you said you have a hard time picking out fabric, I'd start there.   Plus, they are almost always on sale, and if they're not, HL usually has coupons.

In my experience, HL usually doesn't have much in the way of disney prints - they will have a few to get you started, though.   If you have a Wal-Mart near you that still sells fabric (they're becoming fewer and fewer) they usually have several disney prints.  

Good luck and you know we want pictures of whatever you create!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.



Lori,
I always like your work, the colours are perfect!

I did make the jacket after several problems with my machine and it came out super.  Of course DH took the camera with him to the mountain.  I hope to post pictures later.

Finally, I lost my toolkit to the linus blanket project.  I have the blankets ready to go but lost the sheet that we were suppose to put our names on.  

Does anyone have a scan copy?


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.


oh, my gosh... that is too much cute for one picture!


glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.


Love it- great job!


----------



## busy mommy

NaeNae said:


>


I agree with everyone else.  Too cute!!!!


glorib said:


>



I love it.  What a beautiful girl you have!  I will be trying my first t-shirt applique soon, too.  I hope my turns out half as good as yours did.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Has anyone finished their Project Linus Blankets yet?

I am feeling indecisive about what to make.  I was originally planning on making two Baby Blankets and two fleece blankets. 

Anyone care to share photos of their completed blankets?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone finished their Project Linus Blankets yet?
> 
> I am feeling indecisive about what to make.  I was originally planning on making two Baby Blankets and two fleece blankets.
> 
> Anyone care to share photos of their completed blankets?



We completed ours (7 of them) but I forgot to take pics.  We did all fleece, 5 no sew tied w/ pinking sheared tied fringe, and 2 blanket stitched w/ swirl mickey embroidery.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi ladies and Tom;
Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:

My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.




Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:




Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:





Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.

The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.

For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.


----------



## WDWAtLast

glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.



It turned out so cute! I love the skirt fabric!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.
> 
> The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.
> 
> For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.



I love them! The pirate fabric is perfect!!!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> I've had the same problem. The girls spilled a glass of milk in the living room and nothing I do seems to get the smell out of the carpet! I will try the vodka. If nothing else, I can drink it, then I won't care if the carpet stinks, right???



What!!!!  That's not going to really happen is it????  But if you do end up drinking it, please invite us over so we can watch the after effects!  
I'm sure it would be funny!  And if you do drink it, you might want to start out with something a little less "stiff" than vodka!

Anyway, I know on Oprah I have seen them talking about getting stains out of carpets and things using white wine.  Something about what the white wine does to a stain that has protein in it or red wine.  So if it is a milk stain that might work too.  



glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.




Very cute!  Glad to see you posting so much again!  


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone finished their Project Linus Blankets yet?
> 
> I am feeling indecisive about what to make.  I was originally planning on making two Baby Blankets and two fleece blankets.
> 
> Anyone care to share photos of their completed blankets?



I still need to get signed up for this.  I am pretty sure I'm going to be on the hook for all of our family that is going this spring but I can probably talk my MIL into making them if I buy the fabric and things.  



ireland_nicole said:


> We completed ours (7 of them) but I forgot to take pics.  We did all fleece, 5 no sew tied w/ pinking sheared tied fringe, and 2 blanket stitched w/ swirl mickey embroidery.



Ooh, I wish I could see them!  What are you guys using them for, the free ticket or for the fast passes?  Since we will have multi-day tickets I don't think it will be a very big advantage for us to get the free tickets.  Does anyone know how the fast passes thing works?  Do you get one fast pass for every fast pass ride in one park, like the YOAMD fast passes?  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.
> 
> The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.
> 
> For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.



Great job!  Love the outfits!  I had a question on the boy's outfits though.  Do you guys think there is an age limit for boys with matching shorts?  Since I have three girls the boy stuff confuses me!  I don't know what is "not cool".  We have two nephews who are going with us in April and the one is a little guy (8 months) so he will look adorable (I think) in the matching shorts.  My other nephew is  going to be almost 9.  Is that too old?  Should I just stick to shirts with store bought shorts that are khaki or denim that I could applique a design on?  

And while on that same theme...when are the stores going to get their t-shirts out?  I need short sleeve blank tees and have had a really hard time finding them for the little 3 that are going with us.  And for the boys in general I have a hard time finding tees that don't have a pocket on them.  Don't the stores understand I have sewing to do????!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.
> 
> The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.
> 
> For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.



I just think this is too cute.  I am sure the family is going to love having these great customs to wear.  You did a super job.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.



I love those minnie vidas!!!!  Great job on all of them!


Also,
Is the peek a boo twirl skirt pretty easy to make?    I have only used carla c's patterns so I am a little nervous to try something different.


----------



## ireland_nicole

sahm1000 said:


> Ooh, I wish I could see them!  What are you guys using them for, the free ticket or for the fast passes?  Since we will have multi-day tickets I don't think it will be a very big advantage for us to get the free tickets.  Does anyone know how the fast passes thing works?  Do you get one fast pass for every fast pass ride in one park, like the YOAMD fast passes?
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  Love the outfits!  I had a question on the boy's outfits though.  Do you guys think there is an age limit for boys with matching shorts?  Since I have three girls the boy stuff confuses me!  I don't know what is "not cool".  We have two nephews who are going with us in April and the one is a little guy (8 months) so he will look adorable (I think) in the matching shorts.  My other nephew is  going to be almost 9.  Is that too old?  Should I just stick to shirts with store bought shorts that are khaki or denim that I could applique a design on?
> 
> And while on that same theme...when are the stores going to get their t-shirts out?  I need short sleeve blank tees and have had a really hard time finding them for the little 3 that are going with us.  And for the boys in general I have a hard time finding tees that don't have a pocket on them.  Don't the stores understand I have sewing to do????!



We're using our vouchers for the tickets and upgrading after we're in the park to multiday; that way we're saving $79 each for the multiday tix.  There's a thread about GAC/GADD on the theme parks board.  I think it works like the current birthday fp; somewhere between 2 and four rides in a given park; but it depends on the day, i.e., how crowded the parks are, how many rides are using fp, etc.

As far as the kids go, I would ask him.  My DS is almost 8 and loves the matching- in fact, he wouldn't take that outfit off until I promised I would make him one just like it.  Some kids still like it at that age- esp. at Disney, some don't.  For my blank t-s, I use jiffyshirts.com  So far I'm super happy with what I've gotten, and it can really save money.  I got 48 shirts for our next trip (some child, some adult size, incl. plus size) and I think it was $104 total.


----------



## jham

karamat said:


> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



That turned out so cute!  I have that ruffle bloomer pattern on my wish list.  I don't even have a baby but I want it to make baby gifts.



NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.



SO cute!  Hmmm...maybe my neice needs a Minnie vida...



glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.



I love it!  That is the cutest fabric and it goes perfectly with the design on the shirt!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.
> 
> The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.
> 
> For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.



Those pirate outfits turned out great!



sahm1000 said:


> Ooh, I wish I could see them!  What are you guys using them for, the free ticket or for the fast passes?  Since we will have multi-day tickets I don't think it will be a very big advantage for us to get the free tickets.  Does anyone know how the fast passes thing works?  Do you get one fast pass for every fast pass ride in one park, like the YOAMD fast passes?
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  Love the outfits!  I had a question on the boy's outfits though.  Do you guys think there is an age limit for boys with matching shorts?  Since I have three girls the boy stuff confuses me!  I don't know what is "not cool".  We have two nephews who are going with us in April and the one is a little guy (8 months) so he will look adorable (I think) in the matching shorts.  My other nephew is  going to be almost 9.  Is that too old?  Should I just stick to shirts with store bought shorts that are khaki or denim that I could applique a design on?
> 
> And while on that same theme...when are the stores going to get their t-shirts out?  I need short sleeve blank tees and have had a really hard time finding them for the little 3 that are going with us.  And for the boys in general I have a hard time finding tees that don't have a pocket on them.  Don't the stores understand I have sewing to do????!



We have APs and will probably use ours for the pins and/or fast passes.  I'm still waiting for someone to come back from DL and show what the fast passes look like!  I would think they would be similar to the YOAMD ones. 

And for a 9 year old boy I would say stick to shirts and store bought shorts.  I know my Walmart has the toddler girls garanimals tees out that are plain but I never look at the boys' side of the shelf.  They also have boys' ss tees in the big boys department out all year round at my Walmart.  They've been out a couple of weeks now.


----------



## jham

Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????


----------



## CastleCreations

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



This dress is STUNNING! I love the bodice. It's so different that any that I've done. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT. Love the bows... did you make those too. How did you do it...you must tell us.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



So precious!  I love it; gorgeous- where'd you get directions for the raggy bows?  I've never made them but they're super cute!


----------



## CastleCreations

This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> This dress is STUNNING! I love the bodice. It's so different that any that I've done. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT. Love the bows... did you make those too. How did you do it...you must tell us.





CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...





ireland_nicole said:


> So precious!  I love it; gorgeous- where'd you get directions for the raggy bows?  I've never made them but they're super cute!



Thanks!  I got both patterns (the bows and the dress) on etsy.  The raggie bow ebook seller is LesTissusBows on etsy.  The jumper pattern etsy seller is KustomKidsBoutique.  I could've done the jumper without a pattern but my brain didn't want to do the math.   The bodice did turn out too big though but it's a jumper that needs a shirt under it anyway so no biggie.  It will fit her next year.  

I love the Minnie Feliz your mom made Elisa!  I still am askeered of that pattern even though I've had it forever!  Someday...I love the matchy purse too.  I'm thinking of making Jayden some sort of purse for our trip.  We will really only have 2 1/2 park days so I'm not making much.  The kids all have so many things to wear already.  I think I'll have Lily wear her snow white again because I spent forever stitching out dwarves!


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



love it!  So cute!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



I love the matching purse!


----------



## busy mommy

ireland_nicole said:


>


Great job.  They are going to love them.  
The round neck top is on my wishlist.  Thanks for the info about it.  It always helps me to hear how a patten works before I try one out.


jham said:


>


Precious!  I am going to have to try out those bows.  And Lily does not look like any lunch lady I've ever seen.


CastleCreations said:


>


Your mom did a beautiful job.  I am going to have to try that pattern soon.  And I love the matching purse.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?. 

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.


Cute!!


luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?



Sounds like the olivia; it's a farbenmix pattern; I usually get mine from banberryplace.com HIH


----------



## woodkins

luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?



Is it the Olivia?


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

ireland_nicole said:


> Sounds like the olivia; it's a farbenmix pattern; I usually get mine from banberryplace.com HIH



YES!i was there looking and couldn't find it but now I have the name itll be easier! THANKS!



woodkins said:


> Is it the Olivia?


yes, THANKS!


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

ok i'm not crazy....it's just not on that site anymore.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



I don't know about the lunch lady but she is adorable and the outfit is to die for.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



Wow, that is amazing.  I do like it so.


----------



## ireland_nicole

luvalwaysMandy said:


> ok i'm not crazy....it's just not on that site anymore.



wow; that's bizarre.  When I got the pattern from her the site was telling me it was backordered, but she actually had it.  Maybe try contacting her and see if she has it or can get it for you.  I only bought it from her in the last couple months.

Sorry to steer ya in the wrong direction- hope you're able to find it soon


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random musings: Loved Heathersue's applique design- Thank you so much for creating it!  Learned an important lesson: machine embroidery is to be put on the list of things you do not do when exhausted: very bad things can and will happen and tears and screaming might, just might , ensue- 'nuff said.
> 
> The round neck top: cute pattern, will use it again, but wow, I really wish everyone else would try Carla's patterns first before they create their own.  So much time wasted because of the slight curve; would have been even cuter and so much easier if it had been a straight hem; next time I'll just use the pattern for the top of the bodice and maybe the trapezoid shape but I'm totally doing the hem and cuff at the bottom carlas way from now on- it would have made the process so much easier and imho created a better product too.  Glad I tried it though.



Those turned out great!  And I love your random musings, too! 



sahm1000 said:


> What!!!!
> 
> Great job!  Love the outfits!  I had a question on the boy's outfits though.  Do you guys think there is an age limit for boys with matching shorts?  Since I have three girls the boy stuff confuses me!  I don't know what is "not cool".  We have two nephews who are going with us in April and the one is a little guy (8 months) so he will look adorable (I think) in the matching shorts.  My other nephew is  going to be almost 9.  Is that too old?  Should I just stick to shirts with store bought shorts that are khaki or denim that I could applique a design on?
> 
> And while on that same theme...when are the stores going to get their t-shirts out?  I need short sleeve blank tees and have had a really hard time finding them for the little 3 that are going with us.  And for the boys in general I have a hard time finding tees that don't have a pocket on them.  Don't the stores understand I have sewing to do????!



For my boy who will be 7 on our trip, I'm doing mainly t-shirts and bowling shirts with store bought shorts.  He's the type of kid who "needs" pockets - he's always collecting and stashing stuff.  That's my plan as of now, anyway. . . poor kid - I haven't made a thing for him for our trip yet.

As for where to get the t-shirts, I hit the jack pot last week at my WalMart - they had tons of short sleeve (no pocket) t-shirts on clearance for $3.  I bought one of every color they had in Caleb's size!  They're a nice quality, too.



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



Cute, cute, cute!  I really like the blue undershirt with it - I think you made the right choice!  Love the raggie bows, too.  Going to have to check out etsy for them!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



Your mom did a great job!  Love the dress and the matching purse!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.



Cute!  Love the decoupage jeans with the ruffle!



luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?



I was thinking Farbenmix Olivia also!


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



GORGEOUS!  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!  I love those raggie bows, too!  I guess I should crack open that tutorial and make some.




CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...





luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?



WOW!  This is GREAT!  Can I borrow your mom sometime?


----------



## billwendy

karamat said:


> Sorry to hear of another WalMart losing the fabric department, but YEAH for getting 1/2 off!  Of the 5 WalMarts around me that used to carry fabric, I think only 1 is left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.



I was just in a Walmart in Elkton, MD today, and they too are losing the fabric dept. It was 50% off!! Billy told me I could spend 30, and oops, I spent 70!!! YIKES!! BUt, when I see flannel that cheap, I cant resist!!!! Not too much Disney left though!! I did get some fabric Im going to show the girls tomorrow to maybe make a LyVida (Lynettes version of a Vida).

How hard is the wrap dress to do? Im skeered to get the pattern - can someone compare it to one of Carla's patterns?????



glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!! you did an awesome job, its just sooooo cute!!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



Lunch Lady????? Maybe did she see that Hannah Montana where MaMaw was the lunch lady????? I think its adorable! Im not much of a math girl either!!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



Elisa, I LOVED your AK dress!! Is that for one of your girls? Did Lexi have a good birthday? What did she get? We just dont see enough of your girls lately!!! Your mom did a WONDERFUL job on this dress!!! You should get her to go over on the Big Give Boards - some little cuties would just go GAGA over a dress like that!!!!!

Speaking of Big Gives - I really need a 2x yellow tshirt for Piper's mom Amanda - I have searched everywhere around here!!! I  need it ASAP too!!!! Any ideas anyone???????


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

ireland_nicole said:


> wow; that's bizarre.  When I got the pattern from her the site was telling me it was backordered, but she actually had it.  Maybe try contacting her and see if she has it or can get it for you.  I only bought it from her in the last couple months.
> 
> Sorry to steer ya in the wrong direction- hope you're able to find it soon



OH it's not your fault! It was there Thursday. But I had to wait till after Friday (payday) and was looking for it but thought I was missing it. I'll e-mail her and ask! Thanks!


----------



## WDWAtLast

luvalwaysMandy said:


> OH it's not your fault! It was there Thursday. But I had to wait till after Friday (payday) and was looking for it but thought I was missing it. I'll e-mail her and ask! Thanks!



It seems like that I read on this thread (maybe a week ago?) that several of the Farbenmix/ Studio Tantrum patterns are being retired.  I can't remember if Olivia was one of the retiring patterns or not, though


----------



## WDWAtLast

rie'smom said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that  the FELIZ,INSA, DORTJE, IMKE patterns will be discontinued. A book coming out called Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys and Girls Outfits (Hardcover) will have the the discontinued patterns included.
> It's written by Nancy Langdon and Sabine Sabine Pollehn. Amazon has it.



This is the post I was remembering - no mention of the Olivia, though.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Have you guys seen those pottery barn valentine chair backers that look like little red mailboxes?  Do you know of a pattern anywhere (that is simple) where I could make some of these for my daughters?  I love them, but don't want to pay what they are going for.  If you don't know what I am talking about, you could type in "Pottery Barn Valentine" on that famous auction site and a bunch of them will come up.


----------



## mtnmomma3

NaeNae- (Sorry I can't quote yet) Exactly what I need to see and hear! Thanks so much! The dresses and the kiddos are absolutely adorable!


----------



## WDWAtLast

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have you guys seen those pottery barn valentine chair backers that look like little red mailboxes?  Do you know of a pattern anywhere (that is simple) where I could make some of these for my daughters?  I love them, but don't want to pay what they are going for.  If you don't know what I am talking about, you could type in "Pottery Barn Valentine" on that famous auction site and a bunch of them will come up.



Those are cute! The Love Your Lunchbox at YCMT looks very similar - you would just need to change the strap some

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/handbags/Love-Your-Lunch-Box.htm


----------



## WDWAtLast

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



That is so cute! I love the print and the blue shirt really pops under it!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



It is beautiful - and I love the matching purse! I haven't even opened my Feliz pattern yet - maybe one day I will be brave enough!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.



I love the patchwork/ruffle on the bottom of the jeans! The outfit turned out adorable!


----------



## woodkins

Quick question for all you CarlaC girls...Just got the easy fit pattern & am ready to try it out on some pj pants for Gianna. I typically do a Simplicity pattern (4 pcs) but here is my question...I was reading the instructions & it says to do a 2.5" hem? Usually I serge the bottom of the leg and fold it twice then topstitch, 2.5" seems really big to me. Am I misunderstanding how to do this?
Thanks


----------



## woodkins

luvalwaysMandy said:


> ok i'm not crazy....it's just not on that site anymore.



It is in stock on SewZanne's website. I have bought from them before and had great service and fast shipping.


----------



## jessica52877

fairygoodmother said:


> ok people, totally OT and utterly disgusting, but HELP!  I can't stand to sit an my dining table and sew right now - the smell of sour milk in the carpet is making me ill.
> 
> Last week baby Belle got sick after she'd had a big glass of chocolate milk.  While I stripped, showered, and changed her I trusted her mother and my husband to clean up the mess.  Bad idea.  They cleaned up what they could with towels and water, then sprayed carpet cleaner on it and scrubbed more...but not nearly enough.
> 
> Today, exactly a week later, the scent is awful.  It's been raining for the last 7 days and the house has been closed up...yuck!!!
> 
> So, how do I get that awful scent from my carpet?  I've thought about vinegar and water...or ammonia and water...bleach would be good   then my husband would HAVE to buy new carpet, right?
> 
> any ideas?



Dallas did that once but in the car and seemed to somehow go over the side of his carseat. Since it was MY car I sent hubby to Walmart immediately to purchase a carpet cleaner (with little attachment). I would think cleaning the carpets well in that area would solve the problem. I kind of freak out about things like that though!



ZanyToes said:


> Hey.. did I just put in a huge order for shirts to any of you guys?  LOL.. I always wonder.    Anyway.. I decided I'm only making skirts for the upcoming trip.  Was going to make dresses for all 6 days.. for 2 girls.. and a camp shirt for the man for each day.  UGH.  I so will NOT get that done by april  (I know.. that's pathetic)  So, I found a seller on etsy who does adorable work at a price I can afford for applique shirts.   I'm getting her to make applique shirts to go with all the fabrics I have picked out so all I have to do is make skirts!  yeah!!!!  skirts are easy.       I still need to make one dress for Monday since that's BBB day (wanted to make one of the simply sweet princess variations) but that pattern always comes together VERY easily so it should be a breaze!



LOL! That would be me. I asked a few friends if they knew who I was talking about because I felt I should know who you were. Reading your blog I figured out you liked Carla and the disboards! They pointed out that more then likely it was a post and so I went back through to find it! I don't tend to skip pages on this thread but somehow skipped a couple.


----------



## jessica52877

It just has a wider hem look at the bottom if that makes sense. When I do Dallas' I leave just enough to serge, fold and sew, not the 2.5 inches. The first time you make it you might want to follow the directions just to see the flow. I tend to not follow directions well at all! Although I did the first few times! If I was doing it for a girl I would do the wider hem I think.


----------



## woodkins

jessica52877 said:


> It just has a wider hem look at the bottom if that makes sense. When I do Dallas' I leave just enough to serge, fold and sew, not the 2.5 inches. The first time you make it you might want to follow the directions just to see the flow. I tend to not follow directions well at all! Although I did the first few times! If I was doing it for a girl I would do the wider hem I think.



Thanks...I think I will adjust the length to the narrower hem, dd has sensory issues and the wider hem will be above where her socks hit so that will most likely bug her. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have you guys seen those pottery barn valentine chair backers that look like little red mailboxes?  Do you know of a pattern anywhere (that is simple) where I could make some of these for my daughters?  I love them, but don't want to pay what they are going for.  If you don't know what I am talking about, you could type in "Pottery Barn Valentine" on that famous auction site and a bunch of them will come up.



This isn't like the mailbox kind, but I think it's cute -
http://www.modabakeshop.com/

That lunch box one that was posted is really cute too!  I've not noticed that pattern before - may need to check it out!




woodkins said:


> Quick question for all you CarlaC girls...Just got the easy fit pattern & am ready to try it out on some pj pants for Gianna. I typically do a Simplicity pattern (4 pcs) but here is my question...I was reading the instructions & it says to do a 2.5" hem? Usually I serge the bottom of the leg and fold it twice then topstitch, 2.5" seems really big to me. Am I misunderstanding how to do this?
> Thanks




My motto - TRUST CARLA!  It's just easier for me that way.  You COULD make a smaller hem, but hen you'd have to figure out the difference, subtract it, etc.  The tiny bit of fabric that I might save by shortening the hem isn't worth the brainpower to me, I guess.


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> We're using our vouchers for the tickets and upgrading after we're in the park to multiday; that way we're saving $79 each for the multiday tix.  There's a thread about GAC/GADD on the theme parks board.  I think it works like the current birthday fp; somewhere between 2 and four rides in a given park; but it depends on the day, i.e., how crowded the parks are, how many rides are using fp, etc.
> 
> As far as the kids go, I would ask him.  My DS is almost 8 and loves the matching- in fact, he wouldn't take that outfit off until I promised I would make him one just like it.  Some kids still like it at that age- esp. at Disney, some don't.  For my blank t-s, I use jiffyshirts.com  So far I'm super happy with what I've gotten, and it can really save money.  I got 48 shirts for our next trip (some child, some adult size, incl. plus size) and I think it was $104 total.



I guess I didn't realize how old your son was Nicole, he looks really cute!  Of course, I might skip making them depending on how much time I have!  I'll ask him and see what he wants.  

Thanks for the information on the Give A Day, Get A Day.  I wasn't sure how that worked - we are getting 8 day tickets so I wasn't sure if that meant we paid for the first 7 days and they gave us the difference between a 7 or 8 day ticket which was only around $12 a ticket.  But $79 is a lot!  



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



So cute Jeanne!  The blue is great with it.  LOVE the bows!  They are made with fabric?  Even better!  I always have extra fabric left over!



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



Fantastic Elisa!  I need your Mother to come help me!


----------



## waltfans5

I do not know how to multiquote yet, but I wanted to tell you guys how beautiful your work is!

CastleCreations-  I love your Mom's Minnie Dress.  It is just beautiful

karamat-  Your wrap dress is adorable, my 5 year old would love a dress like that!

glorib- I love the bow on the back of the skirt and those curls are just darling.

jham- Your dress is amazing!

TinkerbelleMom-  Your Valentine set is super cute and so is your model!


----------



## NiniMorris

So, Saturday was supposed to be my sewing day.  Of course it was messed up a bit by my youngest having a tummy virus!  So, instead, I traced and cut out my new Vida and Feliz patterns in sizes for both girls.  (I though I was being so smart!  All of the size 3T/4T I traced in pink and all the size 10 I traced in green to make it easier to see the pieces at a glance...) I literally spent ALL DAY on them!  I traced them on freezer paper so I could iron the pattern pieces on the fabric and not use pins...unfortunately...I FORGOT TO ADD THE SEAM ALLOWANCE!!!!

I guess it will be back to the drawing board...once I get some more time!  

By the way, where did you get the fabric for your AK Feliz?  I am looking for some ethnic type fabric for another project I am working on and I think that would work perfect...is it one fabric line...or are you like Lisa and mix and match your own fabrics?  (you do know I almost hate people like that! )


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> So, Saturday was supposed to be my sewing day.  Of course it was messed up a bit by my youngest having a tummy virus!  So, instead, I traced and cut out my new Vida and Feliz patterns in sizes for both girls.  (I though I was being so smart!  All of the size 3T/4T I traced in pink and all the size 10 I traced in green to make it easier to see the pieces at a glance...) I literally spent ALL DAY on them!  I traced them on freezer paper so I could iron the pattern pieces on the fabric and not use pins...unfortunately...I FORGOT TO ADD THE SEAM ALLOWANCE!!!!
> 
> I guess it will be back to the drawing board...once I get some more time!
> 
> By the way, where did you get the fabric for your AK Feliz?  I am looking for some ethnic type fabric for another project I am working on and I think that would work perfect...is it one fabric line...or are you like Lisa and mix and match your own fabrics?  (you do know I almost hate people like that! )
> 
> 
> Nini



The rebel in me skips the seam allowances sometimes. I haven't noticed a big enough difference in size to worry about it. Atleast with the vida. It is cinched under the arms so if need be just don't cinch it as much. I can't imagine the feliz would make a difference either. Doesn't it tie in the back?


----------



## NiniMorris

Nini


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE PUT UP WITH MY UPDATES THIS WEEK - I HAVE A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT I NEED FOR YOU TO SEE!  PLEASE TAKE A LOOK!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=709782


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE PUT UP WITH MY UPDATES THIS WEEK - I HAVE A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT I NEED FOR YOU TO SEE!  PLEASE TAKE A LOOK!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=709782



WOO HOO...............


----------



## littlepeppers

Who Dat!






Got to get sewing.  Now we need Superbowl outfits.  Who would have thought.


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


>



So pretty! I love the bow in the back. Ella looks so grown up!



ireland_nicole said:


>



Cute! I love how the pirate square is frayed around the edges. I had a little trouble with the round neck top, I wanted the bottom band to be doubled instead of just hemmed at the bottom. With the round bottom it was hard!



jham said:


>



Oh my gosh, how gorgeous! I love the blue underneath it. She does NOT look like the lunch lady! 



CastleCreations said:


>



Now I see where you get your talent from! It is totally awesome, and I love the matching purse.



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Cute! I love the ruffle on the jeans.



littlepeppers said:


>



Congratulations! That is adorable!


----------



## CastleCreations

NiniMorris said:


> By the way, where did you get the fabric for your AK Feliz?
> Nini



Hi! I got it at Joann's. Most of it was all together, but the animal prints were in the quilters cotton.


----------



## birdie757

littlepeppers said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get sewing.  Now we need Superbowl outfits.  Who would have thought.



That is exactly what I have to do this week too....but mine will be blue and white   I woke up with a text message from my little sis with an order for her little 1 month old...lol.


----------



## allaboutaprincess

Can someone tell me if CarlaC's easy fit pants pattern includes the measurements for shorts?  I know I can figure it out with a pants pattern but it is easier to have the measurements.  I don't like to do the math.


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


>



That is really cute.  Love the butt ruffles too.



NaeNae said:


> Here is picture of the vida's I did last year for my 2 DGD's and their best friends.  All of the dresses are a size 2/3 just varying lengths with 5x7 appliques.



Gotta agree with everyone else on the cute factor here.   And the Vidas are awesome.



glorib said:


>



Very cute.



ireland_nicole said:


>



Those look great.  Just the perfect pairing with polka dots and the pirate fabric.



sahm1000 said:


> Great job!  Love the outfits!  I had a question on the boy's outfits though.  Do you guys think there is an age limit for boys with matching shorts?  Since I have three girls the boy stuff confuses me!  I don't know what is "not cool".  We have two nephews who are going with us in April and the one is a little guy (8 months) so he will look adorable (I think) in the matching shorts.  My other nephew is  going to be almost 9.  Is that too old?  Should I just stick to shirts with store bought shorts that are khaki or denim that I could applique a design on?
> 
> And while on that same theme...when are the stores going to get their t-shirts out?  I need short sleeve blank tees and have had a really hard time finding them for the little 3 that are going with us.  And for the boys in general I have a hard time finding tees that don't have a pocket on them.  Don't the stores understand I have sewing to do????!



I have an 8 1/2 yr old boy, and he tends to only want to wear easy fits as PJs, not as shorts.  He was all for appliqued T-shirts, and bowling shirts tho.



jham said:


>



That is very pretty.  Good call with the blue shirt, it really pulls it together.



CastleCreations said:


>



that is a great dress.  Love the matching purse too.



TinkerbelleMom said:


>




So cute. Love the jeans.



luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?



Guess you got your answer.  Did you find one to buy yet?




allaboutaprincess said:


> Can someone tell me if CarlaC's easy fit pants pattern includes the measurements for shorts?  I know I can figure it out with a pants pattern but it is easier to have the measurements.  I don't like to do the math.



Yes.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> Speaking of Big Gives - I really need a 2x yellow tshirt for Piper's mom Amanda - I have searched everywhere around here!!! I  need it ASAP too!!!! Any ideas anyone???????



If you have tried Wal-Mart, Target, Old Navy, and Michael's, how about a Lane Bryant store?  They are more expensive there though.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really bad pic of the three outfits together; the sun wasn't cooperating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a close up of Heathersue's applique design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, got the pirate fabric and minnie dot (had the minnie dot already) from Joann's, along with the black Kona cotton.



Great job Nicole - I love them and I am sure they will too!!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



Absolutely beautiful!!!  I love the brown print band on the bottom.  I would never have thought to put that together but it is fantastic.



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...



I would like to schedule a month or so that your mom would like to come live with me....She did a fabulous job!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.



Really cute!  Great way to add life to jeans!!  I have added many ruffles to pants legs but never the decoupage also.  Love it.

NaeNae - somehow lost my quote but I love the picture and the vidas.  Those are some really cute kiddos!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

NiniMorris said:


> So, Saturday was supposed to be my sewing day.  Of course it was messed up a bit by my youngest having a tummy virus!  So, instead, I traced and cut out my new Vida and Feliz patterns in sizes for both girls.  (I though I was being so smart!  All of the size 3T/4T I traced in pink and all the size 10 I traced in green to make it easier to see the pieces at a glance...) I literally spent ALL DAY on them!  I traced them on freezer paper so I could iron the pattern pieces on the fabric and not use pins...unfortunately...I FORGOT TO ADD THE SEAM ALLOWANCE!!!!
> 
> I guess it will be back to the drawing board...once I get some more time!
> 
> Nini



Nini - you can always use them as is and add the seam allowance when you're cutting.  And, with adding the seam allowance as you go, you won't 'shave' the pattern as you're cutting it out.  I assume they have a 5/8" seam, which means you may have to mark it by hand, but if it's a standard 1/4" seam there's lots of gadgets to do it.



revrob said:


> BIG GIVERS!  IF YOU HAVE PUT UP WITH MY UPDATES THIS WEEK - I HAVE A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT I NEED FOR YOU TO SEE!  PLEASE TAKE A LOOK!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=709782



So, I need some help.  I've signed up for the Big Give a couple of times, under 2 emails, and have never been able to actually sign in.  I'm sure that I was deleted in the great cleanup that just finished, and I'd put in for a new account just last week.  Any advice on what to do when it keeps saying your email's not in it's records?

Happy Monday!

Deb


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Hi I posted a few pages back but I was wondering if anyone had any special ideas for the Disney cruise. I have one DD who is 5 and I really want some special things for her to wear on the cruise. TIA 
Elizabeth


----------



## revrob

Astro Orbiter said:


> So, I need some help.  I've signed up for the Big Give a couple of times, under 2 emails, and have never been able to actually sign in.  I'm sure that I was deleted in the great cleanup that just finished, and I'd put in for a new account just last week.  Any advice on what to do when it keeps saying your email's not in it's records?
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> Deb



I'm not an admin on the Big Give board, but I do know that new memberships were not being approved last week.  I know that it had been mentioned that those that had applied for membership would be reviewed beginning today.  I would think that new members could expect to see approval pretty soon.



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Hi I posted a few pages back but I was wondering if anyone had any special ideas for the Disney cruise. I have one DD who is 5 and I really want some special things for her to wear on the cruise. TIA
> Elizabeth




I'm sorry, I must have missed your original post.  Have you check the group photobucket (it's linked in the first post of the thread).  Are you looking for inspiration to make something of your own?


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...


----------



## waltfans5

iluvwdw4ever said:


> New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...



Oh my goodness!  I love them all!  The t-shirts are sooo cute and the dress is so much fun!  I love the bright colors on all of it.  Perfect for celebrating a New Year!


----------



## snubie

karamat said:


> Some time back Shannon (RevRob) posted a picture of a Super Cute wrap dress - well I've been wanting to make one ever since then.  And this week I finally did.  I also added a ruffled diaper cover.  I hope the diaper cover fits DD - the largest size on the pattern is 18-24 months.  I'm going to look at doing a Franken-pattern with another bloomer pattern I have that is size 3 - 6, but has front/back seams rather than the side seams of this pattern.





karamat said:


> Thanks all for the sweet comments on the Beatrix Potter dress!!  Of course I tried to get DD to try it on this morning and she ran away from me!!  Not a Mommy day I guess?!?
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper cover pattern is from YCMT - How to Sew Fancy Ruffled Diaper Covers by TieDyeDiva and Monkeysbugs
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the bloomers in Simplicity 2872 - the Disney Fairies pattern (size 3 - 8).  But the seam runs front and back, rather than on the sides.


Love the dress and the bloomers.  Thank you for posting the bloomer pattern.  I have it now in my wishlist.



glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.


Adorable.  And I love the bow in the back.



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????


So cute. Love the touch of Sis boom fabric.



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...


Great work Elisa's mom.  
Elisa, Your AK vida is gorgeous.



luvalwaysMandy said:


> I'm looking for a dress pattern. I found it the other day and forgot to bookmark it. It's a dress, with a sweatshirt pocket on the front and then a hood with a long tail?.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?


I think you have already been lead in the right direction but I wanted to add that I love the Olivia underdress pattern.


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


>


I LOVE this!!!! Lori, you make the most adorable outfits! 


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies and Tom;
> Finally finished the outfits for Gavin and his siblings for the give; here's a sneek peek and comments:
> 
> My DD who's helping model is quite a bit smaller than the recipient, don't worry, the outfit should fit and is actually capris LOL.



These turned out so cute! And, thanks for your thoughts! I've thought about buying that round neck pattern, but wasn't sure about it. 



sahm1000 said:


> What!!!!  That's not going to really happen is it????  But if you do end up drinking it, please invite us over so we can watch the after effects!
> I'm sure it would be funny!  And if you do drink it, you might want to start out with something a little less "stiff" than vodka!


You know me too well!!!  



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



Jeanne! That is just tooooo cute!!!! I LOVE this! Everything about it is perfect! 
And Lily is too funny! Lunch lady! 



CastleCreations said:


> This is a dress my Mother made....she is quite taken with the feliz pattern...


Wow! Obviously talent runs in your family! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Rebecca was in the mood to model for me, yay!  lol  The t-shirt isn't hers, but she wanted to show off the whole outfit.  She'll have one to match, but it's not done yet.  Another great HeatherSue design!  She's grown taller but not wider, so I'm just adding ruffles to most of her jeans now to see us through the rest of the winter.



The outfit and your daughter are adorable! 



woodkins said:


> Quick question for all you CarlaC girls...Just got the easy fit pattern & am ready to try it out on some pj pants for Gianna. I typically do a Simplicity pattern (4 pcs) but here is my question...I was reading the instructions & it says to do a 2.5" hem? Usually I serge the bottom of the leg and fold it twice then topstitch, 2.5" seems really big to me. Am I misunderstanding how to do this?
> Thanks



I don't  usually add the big hem at the bottom. It bothers me to have that much material around my ankles. Just adjust the length to accommodate the new hem size. 



woodkins said:


> Thanks...I think I will adjust the length to the narrower hem, dd has sensory issues and the wider hem will be above where her socks hit so that will most likely bug her. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.



I think that's a good idea then. 



allaboutaprincess said:


> Can someone tell me if CarlaC's easy fit pants pattern includes the measurements for shorts?  I know I can figure it out with a pants pattern but it is easier to have the measurements.  I don't like to do the math.


yes, it does. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> So, I need some help.  I've signed up for the Big Give a couple of times, under 2 emails, and have never been able to actually sign in.  I'm sure that I was deleted in the great cleanup that just finished, and I'd put in for a new account just last week.  Any advice on what to do when it keeps saying your email's not in it's records?
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> Deb


Hi Deb! I'm not sure why you couldn't log in before, you were all registered. The passwords are case sensitive, so that could have been the problem. Like Shannon said, we were not approving new members last week, but I went last night and you should have received a verification email. If you need to know the email you signed up with, please PM me and I'll look it up for you. 

I'm sorry if I made it sound like I just did a big cleanup of the site. We've actually been deleting inactive members right along.


----------



## GrammaBelle

CastleCreations said:


> I finally finished the Animal Kingdom Vida. I LOVE these fabrics. I'm running back to get some more tomorrow. The front applique wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. The back is ruffled but doesn't show up well in the picture..



Love this. I was hoping to think of something along this line with 4 variations for December; even if it ends up being 4 twirl skirts, I love these fabrics together!


----------



## GrammaBelle

revrob said:


> big givers!  Last call!  If you haven't checked in this week, you will want to do so!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68828&threadid=705639&page=1



I tried to sign up last week but it said there wouldn't be any new approvals till the 25th.  Hope I get approved today so I can see what all the excitement is about!  I'd really like to get involved in this.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

revrob said:


> I'm not an admin on the Big Give board, but I do know that new memberships were not being approved last week.  I know that it had been mentioned that those that had applied for membership would be reviewed beginning today.  I would think that new members could expect to see approval pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I must have missed your original post.  Have you check the group photobucket (it's linked in the first post of the thread).  Are you looking for inspiration to make something of your own?


Yes I want to make something myself. I dont have an EM but i have a friend who does. I just need some ideas of cruise related things.... :-/ lol im not very creative.


----------



## Granna4679

I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.


----------



## pixeegrl

iluvwdw4ever said:


> New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...





karamat said:


> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candicenicole19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busy mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been MIA but I see everyone has been making beautiful outfits! Just gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## snubie

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.



I love this cake.  My husband is a big popcorn fan so I may have to case this for his birthday this year (if that is ok with you).


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I love this cake.  My husband is a big popcorn fan so I may have to case this for his birthday this year (if that is ok with you).



No problem...I hope he loves it!


----------



## revrob

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Yes I want to make something myself. I dont have an EM but i have a friend who does. I just need some ideas of cruise related things.... :-/ lol im not very creative.



Gotcha!  Did you check in the group photobucket account?  I've not checked there recently, but there is tons of cute things posted there!  The link and instructions on how to view it are in the first post of this thread.

When are you cruising?  We're cruising soon!  Still haven't made customs yet, though.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

littlepeppers said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get sewing.  Now we need Superbowl outfits.  Who would have thought.



WHO DAT!!!!! What a fantastic game! Guess I need to make my girls some Saints apparel for the Super Bowl!!!!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.



That cake is fantastic!  Is that real popcorn?


----------



## mtnmomma3

Has anyone ever made bloomers for babies from the Easy Fit Pants pattern? I have a couple of other bloomer patterns they just aren't as "user friendly" as Carla's patterns. With twins to sew for I need quick and easy!
Thanks!
Erin


----------



## birdie757

I must be search deficient today.  I thought I remembered someone mentioning a table or something CarlaC made to reduce the size of some of her patterns?  I went through our bookmarks and all over her blog and couldn't find anything.  Am I just nuts?  I want to make easy fits size 0-3m.


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> I must be search deficient today.  I thought I remembered someone mentioning a table or something CarlaC made to reduce the size of some of her patterns?  I went through our bookmarks and all over her blog and couldn't find anything.  Am I just nuts?  I want to make easy fits size 0-3m.



Try here.  I bookmarked it long ago cause I could never find it either.

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html


----------



## birdie757

tricia said:


> Try here.  I bookmarked it long ago cause I could never find it either.
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html



Thank you so much!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Alice in Wonderland??

I know that I have seen some cool Alice outfits but I am having a hard time finding pictures. Not the traditional dress but like a funky version. 

My girls birthdays are 2 days apart and they are also several weeks after the Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland movie opens. There is a local movie theater that has a Birthday party room upstairs and then the kids go see the movie.

My girls will be 6 & 9 but they also love The Nightmare before Christmas so I think they will love this movie. I am not sure about other kids though.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## teresajoy

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Yes I want to make something myself. I dont have an EM but i have a friend who does. I just need some ideas of cruise related things.... :-/ lol im not very creative.



If you want an embroidery file, Heathersue on Etsy has a cruise design.



GrammaBelle said:


> I tried to sign up last week but it said there wouldn't be any new approvals till the 25th.  Hope I get approved today so I can see what all the excitement is about!  I'd really like to get involved in this.



That's right, we were not approving memberships last week, but you should have received an email last night or this morning asking you to verify your membership. Please PM me if you didn't get it. 

Everyone that tried to sign up last week should have now received an email. 



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.


That is so cute!



mtnmomma3 said:


> Has anyone ever made bloomers for babies from the Easy Fit Pants pattern? I have a couple of other bloomer patterns they just aren't as "user friendly" as Carla's patterns. With twins to sew for I need quick and easy!
> Thanks!
> Erin


I am pretty sure several people have done that.  



birdie757 said:


> I must be search deficient today.  I thought I remembered someone mentioning a table or something CarlaC made to reduce the size of some of her patterns?  I went through our bookmarks and all over her blog and couldn't find anything.  Am I just nuts?  I want to make easy fits size 0-3m.





tricia said:


> Try here.  I bookmarked it long ago cause I could never find it either.
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html



Would you mind telling me what search terms you put in the bookmarks to find it? I try to make everything easy to find, but this chart seems to be a hard one for people to find. If I know what terms (or which section you looked in first) people are searching with, maybe I can make it easier to find. Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

sahm1000 said:


> That cake is fantastic!  Is that real popcorn?



Thank you. It is real popcorn.  I bought the already popped and coated with sugar and cinnamon.  I thought it would taste better being sweet.


----------



## McDuck

Been MIA over the weekend, and wow, just LOVE everything that was posted.  Did have to quote here, though:


littlepeppers said:


> Who Dat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get sewing.  Now we need Superbowl outfits.  Who would have thought.





DisneyMOM09 said:


> WHO DAT!!!!! What a fantastic game! Guess I need to make my girls some Saints apparel for the Super Bowl!!!!!!



WHO DAT!!!  I bawled when that field goal went through.  

I'm planning ahead to make DD some Saints stuff.  Wanted to ask, what's a good price for NFL licensed fabric?  I found one site with the Saints logo and Louisiana state shape with fleur de lis for $6.98 per yard.  Should I jump on it or would I find a better deal elsewhere possibly?


----------



## Haganfam5

mtnmomma3 said:


> Has anyone ever made bloomers for babies from the Easy Fit Pants pattern? I have a couple of other bloomer patterns they just aren't as "user friendly" as Carla's patterns. With twins to sew for I need quick and easy!
> Thanks!
> Erin



Not for babies but I made them for my 5 year old using the easy fit pattern. (It would be the same concept, just a different size.) I just made the waist a little wider, used my desired length, and added elastic at the bottom (along with some lace). I don't know if that helps but I know that it worked for me.  I just looked in my PB and this was the best pic I could find:


----------



## CastleCreations

Get Ready To Cry Girls....
This video brought me to tears...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp1mAI47QOI


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Tink Vida made by Lisa...


----------



## RMAMom

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Hi I posted a few pages back but I was wondering if anyone had any special ideas for the Disney cruise. I have one DD who is 5 and I really want some special things for her to wear on the cruise. TIA
> Elizabeth



How about a sailor dress using blue fabric, red Minnie dot and maybe some white rick rack.

There have been so many things posted over the weekend and everything is beautiful! I get so much inspiration from this board!!!

I have been busy sewing for my daughters birthday. Her birthday is Sunday so I'll post next week in case she is peeking here.

*Angie (Granna4679)*Would you mind if I case the outfit you made for Piper? I want to make an outfit for my Granddaughter for Valentines day and I think your fabric combo is perfect. I thought I could make the easy fits with a simply sweet jumper.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

RMAMom said:


> How about a sailor dress using blue fabric, red Minnie dot and maybe some white rick rack.
> 
> There have been so many things posted over the weekend and everything is beautiful! I get so much inspiration from this board!!!
> 
> I have been busy sewing for my daughters birthday. Her birthday is Sunday so I'll post next week in case she is peeking here.
> 
> *Angie (Granna4679)*Would you mind if I case the outfit you made for Piper? I want to make an outfit for my Granddaughter for Valentines day and I think your fabric combo is perfect. I thought I could make the easy fits with a simply sweet jumper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary


oh that sounds like a really cute idea! Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

iluvwdw4ever said:


> New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...


Wow!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.


So cute!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Tink Vida made by Lisa...


Adorable!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm planning a Feliz w/ some new Baum Alice prints coming out next month; I'm doing it a bit shorter and pouffier than normal, if that makes sense; the line has the original illustrations which are a bit more lifelike than the Disney version.  Basically, I needed a dress that would work both for the movie and for our trip in June (Caitie's doing the wonderland tea party, so of course we needed something fabulous LOL)


----------



## eeyore3847

iluvwdw4ever said:


> New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [




fabulous as always!!!

lori


----------



## littlepeppers

McDuck said:


> Been MIA over the weekend, and wow, just LOVE everything that was posted.  Did have to quote here, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO DAT!!!  I bawled when that field goal went through.
> 
> I'm planning ahead to make DD some Saints stuff.  Wanted to ask, what's a good price for NFL licensed fabric?  I found one site with the Saints logo and Louisiana state shape with fleur de lis for $6.98 per yard.  Should I jump on it or would I find a better deal elsewhere possibly?



I can't say I ever looked at official football fabric.  Good luck still finding it.  I couldn't even get my cell phone to work last night b/c every cajun was on the phone clogging up the lines.  It is crazy, but I love it.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm planning a Feliz w/ some new Baum Alice prints coming out next month; I'm doing it a bit shorter and pouffier than normal, if that makes sense; the line has the original illustrations which are a bit more lifelike than the Disney version.  Basically, I needed a dress that would work both for the movie and for our trip in June (Caitie's doing the wonderland tea party, so of course we needed something fabulous LOL)



I have that fabric on order!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## glorib

Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.



That is fantastic!  I love it - perfect for a movie theater bday!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Tink Vida made by Lisa...



So cute!  And love the NYE ones, too!  Looks like you kept Lisa busy! 


I did finish the tink and friends outfit and hopefully, I'll post pics later tonight, but right now DH is taking me out to eat at Cheesecake Factory to celebrate.  Celebrate what, you ask?  My losing 30 lbs!  Yeah, so I know that going out to dinner to celebrate losing weight is a bit of an oxymoron, but   I've been good for far too long - tonight I'm going to splurge!  Back on the wagon tomorrow!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I have that fabric on order!  I can't wait to get it!


me too!  My fingers are itching already


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I'm planning a Feliz w/ some new Baum Alice prints coming out next month; I'm doing it a bit shorter and pouffier than normal, if that makes sense; the line has the original illustrations which are a bit more lifelike than the Disney version.  Basically, I needed a dress that would work both for the movie and for our trip in June (Caitie's doing the wonderland tea party, so of course we needed something fabulous LOL)




Thanks for the heads up on this fabric. It looks adorable!! Do you guys buy fabric in quilt shops or online????


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm curious if anyone has the newest Brother embroidery/sewing machine.  I think it's the 6000D "quatro"...  I drool over it every time I go to my favorite sewing shop.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this fabric. It looks adorable!! Do you guys buy fabric in quilt shops or online????



This fabric I prepurchased through a coop, but I also buy online- usually from fabric.com (they have great sales and no shipping, plus a 37" yard).  I also buy some of my quilt fabrics from quilt shops, because I like to help keep local businesses open; but I can't afford to do much of that LOL.


----------



## jham

iluvwdw4ever said:


> New Years Eve customs made by Lisa (ZoeDivaDesigns)...



Fabulous customs!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on my antique quilts for the past week or so, so I haven't got anything to show yet.  However, I did stop on Friday night and make a cake for my DGD5's birthday party so I am going to post that.  She had a party @ the movie theatre so I made this cake for her.



very cool!  you know this is the sewing/cake decorating thread right?



mtnmomma3 said:


> Has anyone ever made bloomers for babies from the Easy Fit Pants pattern? I have a couple of other bloomer patterns they just aren't as "user friendly" as Carla's patterns. With twins to sew for I need quick and easy!
> Thanks!
> Erin



I've made toddler bloomers with them several times!



RMAMom said:


> How about a sailor dress using blue fabric, red Minnie dot and maybe some white rick rack.
> 
> There have been so many things posted over the weekend and everything is beautiful! I get so much inspiration from this board!!!
> 
> I have been busy sewing for my daughters birthday. Her birthday is Sunday so I'll post next week in case she is peeking here.
> 
> *Angie (Granna4679)*Would you mind if I case the outfit you made for Piper? I want to make an outfit for my Granddaughter for Valentines day and I think your fabric combo is perfect. I thought I could make the easy fits with a simply sweet jumper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



Castle Creations/Elisa has made some gorgeous cruise customs!


----------



## tvgirlmin

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Tink Vida made by Lisa...



Soooo gorgeous!!!!  And I love the jacket your daughter wore with it, too!  She looks so cute!!!!

I decided to whip up a little play outfit for Em yesterday, just some easy fits and top to wear to pre-school or the playground.  Let's just say I went a little overboard - I am so happy with how it turned out!  Looks like something Elle Woods would have worn in Legally Blond!!!  Not play attire now, but I think it is fine with school, just the top and pants...

For School: 










Petti Power: (Target Petti - Didn't make it)





All Together:





Can't believe it all started with a 7/8 yard remnant of the hippie print from Wally's!!!  Woo Hoo!

And I lost the quote, but someone asked about the peek-a-boo skirt - I have made three of them and find them very easy to make.  I don't make it as a stand alone skirt, though - I just leave off the yoke and attach it to a simply sweet or criss cross top and make a dress out of it.  If you can make a simply sweet, you can make a peek-a-boo!


----------



## McDuck

littlepeppers said:


> I can't say I ever looked at official football fabric.  Good luck still finding it.  I couldn't even get my cell phone to work last night b/c every cajun was on the phone clogging up the lines.  It is crazy, but I love it.



Looked like $6.98 was a good price, and then I found a 10% off coupon code as well. I'm thinking with judicious pattern choice and fabric usage I might be able to get two seasons' worth of outfits from it--with even extra wearability possibly if dresses could become tops.  

I didn't even try to use my cell last night.  One of my friends commented that two things can disrupt cell coverage in LA...Hurricane Katrina and the Saints going to the Super Bowl.  LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tvgirlmin said:


> And I lost the quote, but someone asked about the peek-a-boo skirt - I have made three of them and find them very easy to make.  I don't make it as a stand alone skirt, though - I just leave off the yoke and attach it to a simply sweet or criss cross top and make a dress out of it.  If you can make a simply sweet, you can make a peek-a-boo!



Thanks!  i was the one who was wondering!  I went ahead and bought the pattern today but the directions aren't nearly as good as Carla's are so hopefully I get it put together without any problems!  I cut all of the pieces out this afternoon.  Hopefully I get time to work on them tomorrow!


----------



## waltfans5

Hi Everyone,

I have 2 unrelated questions for you.

1. Has anyone been to Vogue fabrics?  I have 1 about an hour from me and I was going to check it out.  I can see from their site they have a good selection, but do they have good prices as well?  I have Walmart, Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Hancock not far from me, but I thought I might find something new.

2.  Long story short, I have my Grandmother's wedding dress.  I was thinking of using a piece of it to make a veil for my daughter's 1st Communion.  Maybe a piece for the back and then have the tulle lay over it.  Does this sound weird?  I do not know how else to use it.  The dress is satin and has a SUPER long train, but I do have other cousins to share it with.  I do not want to/ cannot make bears, bags or blankets with it because I do have to share it.  Any ideas?

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## tvgirlmin

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  i was the one who was wondering!  I went ahead and bought the pattern today but the directions aren't nearly as good as Carla's are so hopefully I get it put together without any problems!  I cut all of the pieces out this afternoon.  Hopefully I get time to work on them tomorrow!



Don't be shy - holler at me if you have any questions and I will be glad to help!  I love the peek-a-boo and it is fun to make.  Nothing is as good as a Carla though, huh?  I often apply things I learn from her creations to other patterns!


----------



## livndisney

I finally finished a tunic I started last year.


----------



## RMAMom

waltfans5 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 2.  Long story short, I have my Grandmother's wedding dress.  I was thinking of using a piece of it to make a veil for my daughter's 1st Communion.  Maybe a piece for the back and then have the tulle lay over it.  Does this sound weird?  I do not know how else to use it.  The dress is satin and has a SUPER long train, but I do have other cousins to share it with.  I do not want to/ cannot make bears, bags or blankets with it because I do have to share it.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



 I think a satin veil for FHC might be to much. If you can't use it at all on the dress maybe you could make a bow out of your Grandmom's dress and attach that on the veil and have the tulle underneath like this one.
http://www.catholicchildrenscompany.com/veils/leavesandroses.htm
Just my 2¢


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this fabric. It looks adorable!! Do you guys buy fabric in quilt shops or online????





ireland_nicole said:


> This fabric I prepurchased through a coop, but I also buy online- usually from fabric.com (they have great sales and no shipping, plus a 37" yard).  I also buy some of my quilt fabrics from quilt shops, because I like to help keep local businesses open; but I can't afford to do much of that LOL.



I prepurchased from a coop also (Nicole - cut from the same cloth?  that's where I ordered)



livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.



that turned out cute!  I don't even want to talk about the number of things that I've started and not finished.  I found TWO Easter dresses that I started last year and didn't finish.  I guess I need to get on it!


----------



## waltfans5

RMAMom said:


> I think a satin veil for FHC might be to much. If you can't use it at all on the dress maybe you could make a bow out of your Grandmom's dress and attach that on the veil and have the tulle underneath like this one.
> http://www.catholicchildrenscompany.com/veils/leavesandroses.htm
> Just my 2¢



I actually thought about that too.  I thought satin might be too heavy too.  Thanks!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, I am 15 pages behind (at least) but I had to pop on to say...


.....



WOW!!!



There have been some amazing outfits the last few days.  I will comment more later....off to Read "Polar Bears Past Bedtime"....


----------



## glorib

tvgirlmin said:


> I decided to whip up a little play outfit for Em yesterday, just some easy fits and top to wear to pre-school or the playground.  Let's just say I went a little overboard - I am so happy with how it turned out!  Looks like something Elle Woods would have worn in Legally Blond!!!  Not play attire now, but I think it is fine with school, just the top and pants...
> 
> For School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petti Power: (Target Petti - Didn't make it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Together:



Darling!  It's super cute alone, but I just love it with the petti!



livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.



Hey, at least it's in time for Valentine's this year, right?    Seriously, though - it's super cute and I love the bows along the trim.


----------



## glorib

Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!    This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tvgirlmin said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!!!  And I love the jacket your daughter wore with it, too!  She looks so cute!!!!
> 
> I decided to whip up a little play outfit for Em yesterday, just some easy fits and top to wear to pre-school or the playground.  Let's just say I went a little overboard - I am so happy with how it turned out!  Looks like something Elle Woods would have worn in Legally Blond!!!  Not play attire now, but I think it is fine with school, just the top and pants...
> 
> For School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petti Power: (Target Petti - Didn't make it)


So cute!  


livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.


You finished- you just got a head start on it last year is all!


revrob said:


> I prepurchased from a coop also (Nicole - cut from the same cloth?  that's where I ordered)


That's too funny!  I had no idea that you were in the same coop!  I guess it's a small world after all LOL.


glorib said:


> Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!    This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!



Super cute! Love the color combo


----------



## billwendy

glorib said:


>



This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!

I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!









These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!









My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!





Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!





Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

waltfans5 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 2 unrelated questions for you.
> 
> 1. Has anyone been to Vogue fabrics?  I have 1 about an hour from me and I was going to check it out.  I can see from their site they have a good selection, but do they have good prices as well?  I have Walmart, Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Hancock not far from me, but I thought I might find something new.
> 
> 2.  Long story short, I have my Grandmother's wedding dress.  I was thinking of using a piece of it to make a veil for my daughter's 1st Communion.  Maybe a piece for the back and then have the tulle lay over it.  Does this sound weird?  I do not know how else to use it.  The dress is satin and has a SUPER long train, but I do have other cousins to share it with.  I do not want to/ cannot make bears, bags or blankets with it because I do have to share it.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



My mother remade her wedding gown into a Christening (Baptism, Baby Dedication, Blessing...you choose!) gown for me (the infant version!), and it has been worn by all the babies in the family since, as well as several close friends'.  Even the boys, though my nephew was held with a blue blanket, just to keep BIL happy, lol.  It too had a long train, and lots of lace.  The dress consists of a full length slip, all made from the wedding gown, with some left over. It was originally a very pale ivory, it's now a very antique dark cream color.  Here's the only pic I have of my youngest wearing it...we all forgot to take pics that day somehow! The bonnet was made at a later date, it's not satin, it's batiste and lace with smocking, it's actually a better color match than the photo appears.


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



Really cute Wendy!  All of your things are fantastic!


----------



## sahm1000

So I signed up tonight for my family to do the Give A Day, Get A Day.  We are going to do the Binky Patrol which is similar to Project Linus.  They estimate it to take 2-3 hours to do a blanket and expect volunteers to donate 8 hours of work - so by my math I am figuring we need to do 3 blankets a piece.    So I ordered all of the fleece tonight for 30 blankets (since there are 10 of us going that are 6 and over)!  Holy Mary, that was a big bill!   We will each do one blanket for each age (baby, child, and teen).  And I bought different fabric for each age group (so the baby stuff looked like it was for a baby and the teen stuff looked like it was for a teen) as well as each sex.  So a total of 6 different fabrics, three different fabrics for girls and three for boys. Does this sound right to everyone?  Thankfully these only have to be a single layer of fleece - I've already ordered 48 yards of fabric to complete these!


----------



## squirrel

I took a trip down to Bellingham and bought some fabric.

This is all I have managed to get done so far, using the pattern I made







I even made a trip to the second hand store this morning in search of red fabric for the straps.  I was lucky they had some.


----------



## twob4him

Glorib - Awesome Big Give outfits!!! They will be cherished!!!!!

Trip Report Update!!! After several weeks of blahhhhh I finally got to it last night!!! I have two days left!!!

*Click here and scroll down a little bit*


----------



## Haganfam5

The TINK outfit is just darling! I like the triangles, I think they are an extra little bonus. I know what you mean though, I often have "visions" of things in my head too! 



billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



Everything is just wonderful! They are going to love the big give things! The personalization is awesome! The "love" stuff is great too!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



Everything is great!  I had to comment about the blue snowflake material.  Bought the same material at Joanns and am going to make the Aline with it too!  Great midnds think alike!


----------



## waltfans5

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My mother remade her wedding gown into a Christening (Baptism, Baby Dedication, Blessing...you choose!) gown for me (the infant version!), and it has been worn by all the babies in the family since, as well as several close friends'.  Even the boys, though my nephew was held with a blue blanket, just to keep BIL happy, lol.  It too had a long train, and lots of lace.  The dress consists of a full length slip, all made from the wedding gown, with some left over. It was originally a very pale ivory, it's now a very antique dark cream color.  Here's the only pic I have of my youngest wearing it...we all forgot to take pics that day somehow! The bonnet was made at a later date, it's not satin, it's batiste and lace with smocking, it's actually a better color match than the photo appears.



That is a wonderful idea and so special, but we already have something like that.  My Grandma made a christening dress for me when I was a baby.  I have worn it, my brother and my 3 girls have worn it.  I think ours started out white, but now the coat has turned a slight off-white color.  She made a slip, dress, coat, bonnet, blanket and my Great Aunt did some hand embroidery.  I think you can see the blanket on my oldest, the coat on my middle and the dress on my youngest.  As for boys wearing it, my brother was a big baby and my Mom could not button the back when he wore it, but I know if he has a boy he will use it too.  I think it is sooo special to have something to hand down and share.  We also have a wood cradle that 18 of us have used!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glorib

billwendy said:


> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



Love, love, love the give outfit and shirts - the pink, yellow and orange look AWESOME together!  And, I love the cord a-lines - that fabric and the buttons are so pretty!  And you're so sweet to make that little guy a replacement blanket and a lovey.  One more - And I love the tops that you made your friends!  



squirrel said:


> I took a trip down to Bellingham and bought some fabric.
> 
> This is all I have managed to get done so far, using the pattern I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a trip to the second hand store this morning in search of red fabric for the straps.  I was lucky they had some.



Lookin' cute!  Can't wait to see it finished!

Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> I did finish the tink and friends outfit and hopefully, I'll post pics later tonight, but right now DH is taking me out to eat at Cheesecake Factory to celebrate.  Celebrate what, you ask?  My losing 30 lbs!  Yeah, so I know that going out to dinner to celebrate losing weight is a bit of an oxymoron, but I've been good for far too long - tonight I'm going to splurge!  Back on the wagon tomorrow!



WOW!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! +



tvgirlmin said:


> All Together:


That is just too cute!!!! I love the petti with it! 



livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.



Cute! I was going to ask you what pattern you used...



glorib said:


> Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!   This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!



Lori, that is just so cute!!! I love it! You must make that girl stop growing though! She was such a little thing when you started posting here, and now look at her! 



billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b88/wendya2J/th_100_0464.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b88/wendya2J/th_100_0468.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!


You have been busy!!!! The Big Give outfits look great! Thank you so much
I love the a-lines, that fabric and those buttons are just precious!
The Love shirts look great!
I love the little lovey you made for your friends son! That was sweet!



squirrel said:


> I took a trip down to Bellingham and bought some fabric.
> 
> This is all I have managed to get done so far, using the pattern I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made a trip to the second hand store this morning in search of red fabric for the straps.  I was lucky they had some.


Looking good. What are you doing for the skirt?


----------



## tricia

glorib said:


> Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!    This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!



Very cute.  Love the fabric, and how the back looks.



livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.



Just in time for this Valentines Day.  Looks great.



billwendy said:


>



Oh my, Wendy, everything looks beautiful.  Piper and her family will love the shirts and skirt.  The A-Lines are awesome.  I love the A-line in Corduroy.



waltfans5 said:


>



So pretty.
I saved my wedding dress, and if I ever get to this skill level, or this confidence level, I am going to try to sew a christening outfit from it.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick question...for those of you who've made a peek a book twirl skirt, what pattern did you use...I don't see one from Carla....who do you recommend?

Also...any suggestions on increasing a precious dress from a 10 to a 12...if you don't have access to a copy shop?

Nini


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Cute! I was going to ask you what pattern you used...






I can honestly say...... I have NO idea LOL I have looked and looked for the pattern and can't find anything even close.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Also...any suggestions on increasing a precious dress from a 10 to a 12...if you don't have access to a copy shop?
> 
> Nini



I have done this with my regular printer. On Adobe Reader, I don't have anything that will let me change the percentages of the print out (it seems like it use to, but I don't see it anymore) but, when I open the PDF files in Foxit Reader http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/ there is an option when I go to print that lets me change the percentages. You have to actually click "print" and it comes up on the print options screen.  I've made the Precious Dress up to a 14 with that method. 



livndisney said:


> I can honestly say...... I have NO idea LOL I have looked and looked for the pattern and can't find anything even close.


 I KNEW it! You are just no help at all!


----------



## teresajoy

BIG GIVE-
I'm working on a new Give that should be up soon.
And, anyone who registered last week should just be able to sign into the board with the username and password they picked out when registering.


----------



## Granna4679

RMAMom said:


> How about a sailor dress using blue fabric, red Minnie dot and maybe some white rick rack.
> 
> 
> *Angie (Granna4679)*Would you mind if I case the outfit you made for Piper? I want to make an outfit for my Granddaughter for Valentines day and I think your fabric combo is perfect. I thought I could make the easy fits with a simply sweet jumper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mary



No problem...CASE away!!  Be sure to post pics.



glorib said:


> That is fantastic!  I love it - perfect for a movie theater bday!
> 
> 
> I did finish the tink and friends outfit and hopefully, I'll post pics later tonight, but right now DH is taking me out to eat at Cheesecake Factory to celebrate.  Celebrate what, you ask?  My losing 30 lbs!  Yeah, so I know that going out to dinner to celebrate losing weight is a bit of an oxymoron, but   I've been good for far too long - tonight I'm going to splurge!  Back on the wagon tomorrow!



Thank you.  
And regarding the weight loss....congratulations!!  I lost 50 last year and thats exactly how I celebrated too!!



jham said:


> very cool!  you know this is the sewing/cake decorating thread right?



I thought so....ha!  And I thought I would have made the cake a lot easier if I could have sewn it!!  



tvgirlmin said:


> I decided to whip up a little play outfit for Em yesterday, just some easy fits and top to wear to pre-school or the playground.  Let's just say I went a little overboard - I am so happy with how it turned out!  Looks like something Elle Woods would have worn in Legally Blond!!!  Not play attire now, but I think it is fine with school, just the top and pants...
> 
> For School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petti Power: (Target Petti - Didn't make it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe it all started with a 7/8 yard remnant of the hippie print from Wally's!!!  Woo Hoo!



I love the outfit!!  And the colors are great....





livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.



I love the outfit.  I have many, many unfinished projects too.



glorib said:


> Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!    This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!



Very cute!!  I haven't seen the fabric on top.  I really like that.  



billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



Wendy - you have been super busy!!  I love the shirts for Piper and her mom and grandma.  So cute.  They are going to love them.

The baby lovey is great too.  I have always loved that fabric and that was a cute idea to add the face.



waltfans5 said:


> That is a wonderful idea and so special, but we already have something like that.  My Grandma made a christening dress for me when I was a baby.  I have worn it, my brother and my 3 girls have worn it.  I think ours started out white, but now the coat has turned a slight off-white color.  She made a slip, dress, coat, bonnet, blanket and my Great Aunt did some hand embroidery.  I think you can see the blanket on my oldest, the coat on my middle and the dress on my youngest.  As for boys wearing it, my brother was a big baby and my Mom could not button the back when he wore it, but I know if he has a boy he will use it too.  I think it is sooo special to have something to hand down and share.  We also have a wood cradle that 18 of us have used!  Thanks for sharing!



I used my daughters wedding dress to make a christening blanket for first DGD and then used the rest of it for second DGD a christening dress.  Her wedding dress was a size 0 so we had to be very creative.  It all worked out but not much left of the dress.

My only thoughts on something to make if you just want to use a small portion of the dress would be a Bible cover.  I am pretty sure you could find a tutorial on making book covers.  That would be something she could keep.



teresajoy said:


> BIG GIVE-
> I'm working on a new Give that should be up soon.
> And, anyone who registered last week should just be able to sign into the board with the username and password they picked out when registering.




Oh can't wait for the new Big Give!  I love being a part of this!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I have done this with my regular printer. On Adobe Reader, I don't have anything that will let me change the percentages of the print out (it seems like it use to, but I don't see it anymore) but, when I open the PDF files in Foxit Reader http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/ there is an option when I go to print that lets me change the percentages. You have to actually click "print" and it comes up on the print options screen.  I've made the Precious Dress up to a 14 with that method.
> 
> 
> I KNEW it! You are just no help at all!



Well, thanks anyway Teressa... Foxit doesn't like my printer! It is too old!!!  I have an older version of Adobe that will let me scale customs sizes when printing, but that computer is too old to print on my printer!  So, my options were, to drive and find a print shop; buy a new printer; or my old standby! 

I 'view' it in a larger size and trace it off my screen with a marker on paper...kinda like a lightbox.  Not easy, but do able!  I can see this taking way longer than I wanted it to!  Might be easier to tell my DD to just stop growing!!!

Wish me luck!

Nini

Well...darn it!  My new and improved Adobe only lets me view it in predetermined sizes!!!! URGH!!!   I guess a drive is in my future!


----------



## tricia

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )



Cute.  Love the fuzzy top.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> I did finish the tink and friends outfit and hopefully, I'll post pics later tonight, but right now DH is taking me out to eat at Cheesecake Factory to celebrate.  Celebrate what, you ask?  My losing 30 lbs!  Yeah, so I know that going out to dinner to celebrate losing weight is a bit of an oxymoron, but   I've been good for far too long - tonight I'm going to splurge!  Back on the wagon tomorrow!


Congrats on the weight loss!  I have serious muffin top this morning and need to get my abs in gear.  You are inspiring me to do what I need to get in shape.



livndisney said:


> I finally finished a tunic I started last year.


I love the fabric and it is just so sweet.  Super job on the fabric choice and construction.



glorib said:


> Here's the tink and friends that I've been rambling on about!    This one was fun to make, although I wish I would have done the top a little different - not wild about the triangles now - yet another thing that was cuter in my head!


I think for something you just made up this is very good.  The petals are fine.  We are often our worst critics.  



billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!


Wendy, please send some of your mojo my way, I am such a slacker this week!  Love the big give shirts and the applique is the best.  It really stitched out very well.  That was so sweet of you to make a new lovey for the little guy and very cute.  The love design is adorable!  Wow girl you are amazing.


----------



## teresajoy

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )



I love it! That fringey stuff at the top is great! 


NiniMorris said:


> Well, thanks anyway Teressa... Foxit doesn't like my printer! It is too old!!!  I have an older version of Adobe that will let me scale customs sizes when printing, but that computer is too old to print on my printer!  So, my options were, to drive and find a print shop; buy a new printer; or my old standby!
> 
> I 'view' it in a larger size and trace it off my screen with a marker on paper...kinda like a lightbox.  Not easy, but do able!  I can see this taking way longer than I wanted it to!  Might be easier to tell my DD to just stop growing!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Well...darn it!  My new and improved Adobe only lets me view it in predetermined sizes!!!! URGH!!!   I guess a drive is in my future!



Don't you just love it when they "improve" things by taking away features??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )


I am just in wonder when I see the cute purses that you folks make.  Is it hard?  I have a few patterns but never make the bags.  This is so cute and love the fringe.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, thanks anyway Teressa... Foxit doesn't like my printer! It is too old!!!  I have an older version of Adobe that will let me scale customs sizes when printing, but that computer is too old to print on my printer!  So, my options were, to drive and find a print shop; buy a new printer; or my old standby!
> 
> I 'view' it in a larger size and trace it off my screen with a marker on paper...kinda like a lightbox.  Not easy, but do able!  I can see this taking way longer than I wanted it to!  Might be easier to tell my DD to just stop growing!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Well...darn it!  My new and improved Adobe only lets me view it in predetermined sizes!!!! URGH!!!   I guess a drive is in my future!


Nini, Printers are really cost effective lately, sometimes we just buy a new printer for cheaper than the replacement ink!  It is a sad state of affairs but drive safe and good luck getting the new printer.


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!



I love all the new stuff!

 I made pants fr Kyle with that same material last yr!  I made the top too.  Love Carla's stuff!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I am caught up again.  I feel bad that I don't check here often or make comments on all the great work.  

I did sew the quilt together with the reverse barn raising and today I am cutting the border 1 and 2 and going to drive the 40 miles to get border 3.  I hope to attach them today.  Tomorrow is my snowboard lesson so about Thursday or Friday I should be working on the backing for the quilt.

On our remodel, DS room just needs the trim on the corner of the closet and it is finished.  The other room is a different story.  I have to paint the new part of the cut out for the doors, put up the closet system, put all the furniture into storage....shed, trailer or garage???  Then build the new bed system and make curtains and cut the king sheets and sew to make them twins.

Today I am transplanting tomato plants and dreaming of getting new chicks.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am just in wonder when I see the cute purses that you folks make.  Is it hard?  I have a few patterns but never make the bags.  This is so cute and love the fringe.



April, the Aivilo Pocket Tote is really easy.  I have made about 16 of them, ranging in size from a purse for a 3 yr old, to an 18" tall tote for a teacher.  It goes together really easy, and once you have the hang of it you can make it in any size.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have the bestest son in law in the world!!!!!

He told me what to do to make my new and improved Adobe like me again and let me view it in the size I wanted!  It is called the dynamic zoom and you add it to the toolbar!  It is a little tricky to use...but it WORKS!  

I am so happy!!!!


...and to my wonderful son in law....Happy Birthday!!!!


Nini


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I am caught up again.  I feel bad that I don't check here often or make comments on all the great work.
> 
> I did sew the quilt together with the reverse barn raising and today I am cutting the border 1 and 2 and going to drive the 40 miles to get border 3.  I hope to attach them today.  Tomorrow is my snowboard lesson so about Thursday or Friday I should be working on the backing for the quilt.
> 
> On our remodel, DS room just needs the trim on the corner of the closet and it is finished.  The other room is a different story.  I have to paint the new part of the cut out for the doors, put up the closet system, put all the furniture into storage....shed, trailer or garage???  Then build the new bed system and make curtains and cut the king sheets and sew to make them twins.
> 
> Today I am transplanting tomato plants and dreaming of getting new chicks.



True confessions time.... Wonder Woman is that you?  Wow! I am tired just reading what you have planned. I am working on a simply sweet and doing a load or two of laundry today and I thought I was productive.


----------



## tvgirlmin

glorib said:


>



Love it!  And I think the triangle neckline is too cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My mother remade her wedding gown into a Christening (Baptism, Baby Dedication, Blessing...you choose!) gown for me (the infant version!), and it has been worn by all the babies in the family since, as well as several close friends'.  Even the boys, though my nephew was held with a blue blanket, just to keep BIL happy, lol.  It too had a long train, and lots of lace.  The dress consists of a full length slip, all made from the wedding gown, with some left over. It was originally a very pale ivory, it's now a very antique dark cream color.  Here's the only pic I have of my youngest wearing it...we all forgot to take pics that day somehow! The bonnet was made at a later date, it's not satin, it's batiste and lace with smocking, it's actually a better color match than the photo appears.



Beautiful!  What a sweet way to use the gown again, for something that will last for generations!



NiniMorris said:


> Quick question...for those of you who've made a peek a book twirl skirt, what pattern did you use...I don't see one from Carla....who do you recommend?
> 
> Also...any suggestions on increasing a precious dress from a 10 to a 12...if you don't have access to a copy shop?
> 
> Nini



No help with the size increase, but I use the "Growing Up with Rosy" Peek A Boo from YCMT.  It comes out so cute!



WDWAtLast said:


> Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )



Love this!  I usually make the Knot Purse, but I think I may have to give this one a try, too!  The knot is so cute, but it comes out so tiny - I love the look of the Aivilo, and the fact that I can make it big to haul all my crap!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Everyone has been so busy 

I have a couple of projects I am currently working on...

My first A-Line... Just wait until you see the picture... I bet you guys will catch in a second where I messed up... but I doubt it would otherwise be noticed.   ..... Ohhhh ... and for the record.... I HATE button holes 

Ummm... I have matching easy fit gauchos for the above mentioned A-Line.

I have some material picked out for my next project, I just haven't decided which pattern to use.

And... I can't wait for the next Big Give


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> BIG GIVE-
> I'm working on a new Give that should be up soon.
> And, anyone who registered last week should just be able to sign into the board with the username and password they picked out when registering.



Can you PM me when it goes up..like most New Year's resolutions...I have failed before the end of January and haven't been keeping up with the thread


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh, love seeing other christening gowns! (y'all know my obsession with them)
I do want to make one for megan some day, or at least for Megan's children anyway)
I wonder about using my wedding gown....for those on FB you have seen my gown....Still seems so "new" to cut it up...but it might be fitting to have my first have the one from my gown....Perhaps when Hannah is in preschool I will have time to take on that task and the fabric wont be too old to work with.

SO....I am thinking I might like to do something to go with Megan's pettiskirt for Valentine's Day and I need inspiration...I think I would like to do just a top- not a whole skirt....Can people post photos of what they have paired their pettis with...
Would a long sleeve tshirt with an embroidered design on the front be acceptable?
If I do a simply sweet or something it will need a turtleneck or something underneath since it's still cold here.
PLEASE POST YOUR PHOTOS OF OUTFIT (2 piece is what Im thinking) W PETTI!

I made these from the YCMT and if you are on FB you saw it already..
reversible boy bonnet 0-3mon









boys flannel, 3-6month










I have some tshirts to post photos of later....gotta run to pick up Megan


----------



## WDWAtLast

tricia said:


> Cute.  Love the fuzzy top.





teresajoy said:


> I love it! That fringey stuff at the top is great!





MinnieVanMom said:


> I am just in wonder when I see the cute purses that you folks make.  Is it hard?  I have a few patterns but never make the bags.  This is so cute and love the fringe.





tricia said:


> April, the Aivilo Pocket Tote is really easy.  I have made about 16 of them, ranging in size from a purse for a 3 yr old, to an 18" tall tote for a teacher.  It goes together really easy, and once you have the hang of it you can make it in any size.



Thanks, Everyone!  Yes, this is the Aivilo Pocket tote,very easy to sew - just leave off the interior pockets the first time and it will go together really fast!!  I did altere it some - it is 14 inches wide by 16 inches tall - kind of in between the medium and large sizes.  I self lined the exterior pockets so I could add pelon interfacing, plus I added thick sew in interfacing to the strap - just to make it more durable.  Because of the fringe (fringe tassle bought in the home dec section of Hancock's) I did put the lining and outside together a little different than the pattern said - but I love the fringe, too! 

Also, I saw this while I was blog hopping - reminds me of the crayon roll ups, but is for matchbox cars!!! Sorry if it has been posted before! Car Cozy:

http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I am wanting to make a rag quilt, but I have a couple questions first? 

Do you make all the layers flannel? 
How many layers do you use?
Do you put any batting in it or is it all just material?

They will be for babies and toddlers so the softer the better is the reason I was leaning towards flannel. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jajone

Has anyone ever embroidered on ties? I am looking for a Navy tie with a chalice embroidered on for DS First Communion and have exhausted my options. Would it be difficult to do this myself? Or have someone else do it for me I should say as I have not yet been blessed with a machine to do it myself!


----------



## h518may

I just received my first embroidery machine.  I was looking for a used one and found one, just got it today.  I haven't even tried it yet, probably can't until the kids are in bed tonight.  I will probably have a million questions, but not yet.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.

This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)






Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.



I needed to trim the edge of her arm more


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????


So fabulous! i spy Sis Boom! Jennifer would love this!


billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!


I bought that same pink corduroy fabric with the intention of making pants or something for Megan....but alas. I have done nothing. But I love your creations! 
I also love the lovey- I think it's perfect!
CUTE! CUTE! Love the "LOVE" designs. Where do you find your blanks?


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> Looking good. What are you doing for the skirt?



The Mickey Fabric.  

Now I want more Mickey Fabric so I can make one for her little sister.  I'd like to do that one different-yellow straps, red bodice, and then Mickey fabric.  I might even attempt to add a black Mickey head on the red bodice.

Since I have only seen photos of the Simply Sweet, I guessed that the front and back of the bodice are the same.  I also just guessed on the length of the material to make it scrunchy for the straps.


----------



## snubie

glorib said:


> I did finish the tink and friends outfit and hopefully, I'll post pics later tonight, but right now DH is taking me out to eat at Cheesecake Factory to celebrate.  Celebrate what, you ask?  My losing 30 lbs!  Yeah, so I know that going out to dinner to celebrate losing weight is a bit of an oxymoron, but   I've been good for far too long - tonight I'm going to splurge!  Back on the wagon tomorrow!


Congrats on the weight loss.  I really need to get going on my resolution to loose the baby weight.  I have about 20 pounds to loose so that I will be back to where I was before even Lauren was born.


billwendy said:


> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!


I just used Heather'e love design today. Turned out great as usual.

All this talk about bridal gowns makes me think I should do something with my gown other than have it shoved in  a box in the closet.    I am thinking I might make ring bearer pillows for each girl.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to trim the edge of her arm more


Nicole, that is just too dang cute.  I am sorry your had a few minor problems but it looks super.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

h518may said:


> I just received my first embroidery machine.  I was looking for a used one and found one, just got it today.  I haven't even tried it yet, probably can't until the kids are in bed tonight.  I will probably have a million questions, but not yet.



Do tell us more, what kind did you get?  You must post pictures, it is a tradition here.


----------



## SallyfromDE

waltfans5 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 2 unrelated questions for you.
> 
> .  Long story short, I have my Grandmother's wedding dress.  I was thinking of using a piece of it to make a veil for my daughter's 1st Communion.  Maybe a piece for the back and then have the tulle lay over it.  Does this sound weird?  I do not know how else to use it.  The dress is satin and has a SUPER long train, but I do have other cousins to share it with.  I do not want to/ cannot make bears, bags or blankets with it because I do have to share it.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



I think it's wonderful that you'd like to use something of your Gm dress into your daughters 1st communion. I don't know what the dress looks like, make a large bow for the back? We're not catholic, so we never had to go through that. Our neighbors little girl did, and the mother put her on a diet for a mont becuase she was afraid she wouldn't fit into the dress. 

I got tired of looking at my dress I wore in my sisters wedding, I took it apart, saved the lace a a peice of the fabric. There isn't much there, maybe a yard? I've been 2 years trying to think of something to make my neice. She's 14 now, so it can't be a top of any kind. But I keep hoping to come up with an idea.


----------



## glorib

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys flannel, 3-6month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some tshirts to post photos of later....gotta run to pick up Megan



cute!



WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks, Everyone!  Yes, this is the Aivilo Pocket tote,very easy to sew - just leave off the interior pockets the first time and it will go together really fast!!  I did altere it some - it is 14 inches wide by 16 inches tall - kind of in between the medium and large sizes.  I self lined the exterior pockets so I could add pelon interfacing, plus I added thick sew in interfacing to the strap - just to make it more durable.  Because of the fringe (fringe tassle bought in the home dec section of Hancock's) I did put the lining and outside together a little different than the pattern said - but I love the fringe, too!
> 
> Also, I saw this while I was blog hopping - reminds me of the crayon roll ups, but is for matchbox cars!!! Sorry if it has been posted before! Car Cozy:
> 
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html



that car cozy is cute - what a fun take on the crayon roll up!  Also, I love the bag you made - the fringe is fab!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to trim the edge of her arm more



I think they turned out great - I'm new to machine embroidery, too, and have only done one t-shirt.  It was somewhat tricky.  I fused a woven interfacing on the inside of the t-shirt, then the iron-on tear away, then hooped.  Then I also floated a piece of regular tear-away under.  That sounds like a lot now that I've typed it all out!  For the woven on the inside, I didn't fuse it  all the way, so that when the applique was done, I could peel it back and cut away the excess.  Basically, I kind of followed the advice of this person's blog http://www.secretsof.com/wp/?s=interfacing


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Scrappindisney- regarding this dress




Did you follow the pattern measurements or add width?
And is your applique (if it was by ME) did is it a 6x10 or 5x7...I'm thinking its the larger one.....


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Scrappindisney- regarding this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you follow the pattern measurements or add width?
> And is your applique (if it was by ME) did is it a 6x10 or 5x7...I'm thinking its the larger one.....



HEY!  I recognize that dress!
Let's see - the applique was done in the 5x7 hoop.
(don't want to see too obvious or insulting, so just skip over the parts that were completely obvious to begin with!)
this is how I made the dress:
Simply Sweet bodice
The underskirt - I used a double width of fabric (two lengths of fabric x the total width of fabric).  I used the length measurements from the simply sweet with the ruffled bottom
The overskirt - I used a double width of fabric (two lengths of fabric x the total width of fabric).  I used the length measurements from the simply sweet with the ruffled bottom minus 2 inches
The ruffles - I cut 2.5 inches x 8 widths of fabric (4 for the underskirt, 4 for the overskirt)
I used the straps on the skirt from the peek a boo skirt from YCMT - stitched the straps and inserted one on top of the overskirt and one between the overskirt and underskirt

HTH!


----------



## CastleCreations

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.


I'm so jealous...I've tried several times and ruined many t shirts, but my machine just will NOT applique on t shirts. I hate it... I might have to buy a new machine just to do t shirts..


----------



## NiniMorris

revrob said:


> HEY!  I recognize that dress!
> Let's see - the applique was done in the 5x7 hoop.
> (don't want to see too obvious or insulting, so just skip over the parts that were completely obvious to begin with!)
> this is how I made the dress:
> Simply Sweet bodice
> The underskirt - I used a double width of fabric (two lengths of fabric x the total width of fabric).  I used the length measurements from the simply sweet with the ruffled bottom
> The overskirt - I used a double width of fabric (two lengths of fabric x the total width of fabric).  I used the length measurements from the simply sweet with the ruffled bottom minus 2 inches
> The ruffles - I cut 2.5 inches x 8 widths of fabric (4 for the underskirt, 4 for the overskirt)
> I used the straps on the skirt from the peek a boo skirt from YCMT - stitched the straps and inserted one on top of the overskirt and one between the overskirt and underskirt
> 
> HTH!



I LOVE how you make it seem so easy even I could do it....but we all know better!  One of these days I'm going to remember that I really am a creative person and come up with some original ideas of my own!  Until then I will continue to CASE away..sort of.  Mine never turn out anywhere near as good as the original!

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to trim the edge of her arm more



I think they look great!  Digital by Design's appliques do have a narrower satin stitch for some reason.  I've battled with the very same issue.  It's hard to trim close enough to get them picture perfect, but honestly I think we are the only ones that see the stray little pieces of fray.  A thing I've done that helps a little is after all the trimming has been done I lightly spray a peice of solvy with some sulky applique spray and lay that over the entire design and then do the satin stitches.  The solvy keeps the little frays tacked down so they will get stitched over.


----------



## billwendy

Leleluvsdis said:


> I am wanting to make a rag quilt, but I have a couple questions first?
> 
> Do you make all the layers flannel?
> How many layers do you use?
> Do you put any batting in it or is it all just material?
> 
> They will be for babies and toddlers so the softer the better is the reason I was leaning towards flannel. Thanks for the help!



Hi! I LOVE rag quilts!!! Flannel absolutely frays the best. I have done some with cotton on the top, and it frays okay but not nearly as fuzzy of a look. I have used 3 layers of flannel for a nice soft cozy feel. Once I put some batting stuff in for a friend who is always cold, but it kinda made the quilt too stiff for me - I like the flowy warmy cozy feel!! Have fun!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So fabulous! i spy Sis Boom! Jennifer would love this!
> 
> I bought that same pink corduroy fabric with the intention of making pants or something for Megan....but alas. I have done nothing. But I love your creations!
> I also love the lovey- I think it's perfect!
> CUTE! CUTE! Love the "LOVE" designs. Where do you find your blanks?



Thanks Nicole!! I got the pink and orange blank at the "big lot" section of Target and the yellow was from the womens dept at Kmart. I have been having a lot of luck at kmart lately. I noticed in the little girls dept they have packs of 3 blanks in nice colors!!

Thanks to everyone for your comments!! Big gives are just so fun to do and I cant WAIT for Piper and family to get them!!!


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> I think they look great!  Digital by Design's appliques do have a narrower satin stitch for some reason.  I've battled with the very same issue.  It's hard to trim close enough to get them picture perfect, but honestly I think we are the only ones that see the stray little pieces of fray.  A thing I've done that helps a little is after all the trimming has been done I lightly spray a peice of solvy with some sulky applique spray and lay that over the entire design and then do the satin stitches.  The solvy keeps the little frays tacked down so they will get stitched over.



I've never thought to do that, but it makes sense!  I think I'll try that from now on (it's not like I don't have an entire bolt of solvy sitting rotting away cause I don't use it!)
And here's another tip - if you just lightly dampen the corners of the corner, it will stick down on the fabric (because it is water soluable and slightly tacky).  AND, after you stitch, pull off what you can of the solvy, and then hit it with a burst of steam from your iron and the remaining bits will dissolve right away.  No need to soak the thing!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Thanks billwendy... I was thinking either 3 or 4 layers of flannel, but I wants to see what someone else said about it. Thanks again!!!


----------



## glorib

Thanks everyone for the comments on the weight loss and the outfits!  I'm having fun sewing again and also hanging out here again!  I'm planning the next creation tonight - finally one for Caleb!

  I just printed a Carla C bowling shirt pattern because I needed a bigger size than I made last time.  Well, I got it all printed and realized that my Caleb is now in the biggest size!   Why do kids have to grow up?  Everyone's also been commenting on how grown up Ella is now, too.  Which I knew, but was trying to ignore!


----------



## Tweevil

I have confused myself....
For a chunky 3 year old boy would I do the small easy fits and 3/4 bowling shirt or do you guys think a size down would be good?  What would you do?  I am making this for a little one that I having seen in ages...  to be safe what do you think?

He is a cute little squirt.....


----------



## waltfans5

I am sooo excited.  My girls just told me they have decided to go as Mary, Perla and Suzy for Halloween next year!  They like to go as a trio and they decided on the girl mice after seeing the Disboutiquers Big Give "thingie"  on someones post.  Last year they went as Winifred, Mary and Sarah Sanderson from the movie "Hocus Pocus".  I had a lot of fun doing those costumes.


----------



## h518may

MinnieVanMom said:


> Do tell us more, what kind did you get?  You must post pictures, it is a tradition here.



I got a brother se-270.  The one everyone doesn't like, but I had a very limited budget and this is the one I found for my budget.  I am on a high learning curve, my old machine is 15 years old and badly in need of service.  I was pleasantly surprised, in the pictures there were no extra presser feet, but there was a little bag in the box with all kinds of little things.  Bad news is there was no manual, luckily there is a manual online.






Now I just need to figure out how to embroider, I'm not even sure what to ask yet.

April


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I JUST BOUGHT TICKETS TO FINDING NEMO ON ICE!!!Yay!  Now I can get some more use out of my finding nemo dresses I made for Disney!  Hmmm....maybe I should applique some jeans though! 

Oh!  And my thread for my new embroidery machine came in today!  Woo-hoo!  Now I need to figure out how to use it!  The only bad news is that i am not sure my pre-wound bobbins are the right size.


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> So here's the Valentine outfit I made for Ella . . . That's my first machine-embroidered t-shirt!  It was a bit of a challenge, but it turned out ok!  It doesn't show up really well, but there's some big rick-rack on the bottom contrast.  I still have one more fairy friend to stitch out, then assemble the skirt, so hopefully soon I'll be able to post those.



So CUTE!!  I've picked up that fabric every time I've been to Hobby Lobby recently, but haven't actually purchased any yet (I did buy two Valentine's prints at JoAnns last month)  And I love that embroidery file!  I have the Merry Christmas version and would like to get the rest of them someday.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone finished their Project Linus Blankets yet?
> 
> I am feeling indecisive about what to make.  I was originally planning on making two Baby Blankets and two fleece blankets.
> 
> Anyone care to share photos of their completed blankets?



I've been indecisive on my blankets too... for the group I'm working with I can make 1 blanket (per person) if it is a quilt or crochet and 2 if no-sew/low-sew fleece.  I have some cute fabrics to make whole-cloth quilts, but don't know if I can get on my mom's long-arm quilt machine before the deadline.  I have some flannel that I could use to make rag quilts, but not sure I have enough (originally purchased for baby blankets, but these will need to be bigger).  Or I could just purchase fleece and be done with it.  I'm really trying to use my stash this year, so I need to pull out all my flannels and see what I can do with them!



jham said:


> That turned out so cute!  I have that ruffle bloomer pattern on my wish list.  I don't even have a baby but I want it to make baby gifts.



I wasn't sure this would fit DD (or at least fit for very long), so once I had enough bonus points I bought it 



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows.  I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt.  I'm glad I did.  I like it.  She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.    I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????



OMG - that is beautiful!!  One of these days DD will have enough hair for cute bows like those!



billwendy said:


> How hard is the wrap dress to do? Im skeered to get the pattern - can someone compare it to one of Carla's patterns?????



You know no one does patterns like Carla, but really the wrap dress pattern is not hard.  It would have been easier for me if she used the same example dress through out all the directions, but that was my only real complaint.  Oh, I did rip out the seam attaching the skirt to the contrast band of the bodice - the way I read the directions the seam allowance was 5/8" and that looked too big to me, so I used about a 1/2" (amazing what a difference 1/8" can appear to make )



waltfans5 said:


> 2.  Long story short, I have my Grandmother's wedding dress.  I was thinking of using a piece of it to make a veil for my daughter's 1st Communion.  Maybe a piece for the back and then have the tulle lay over it.  Does this sound weird?  I do not know how else to use it.  The dress is satin and has a SUPER long train, but I do have other cousins to share it with.  I do not want to/ cannot make bears, bags or blankets with it because I do have to share it.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



That's so sweet to repurpose your Grandmother's dress!!  My grandmother passed away not long before both my cousin and I got married.  Grandmother's dress wasn't in shape to be worn so my mother used what she could of the dress to make ring pillows for us.  Some day I'll pass this down to my daughter.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> This is just adorable! Great job!! She looks like a little pixie!!! Love the smile!
> 
> I finally found that yellow tshirt and finished the outfit for Piper with  matching shirts for Mom and Grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Alines I made for the girls and pants for Tim - they are a really soft corduroy that was on clearance at Joann's. The girls fabric has snowflakes embroidered on it, and the pants have footballs on them. The buttons on the Alines are pretty snoflakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend at works little boy lost his blankie (that I made him when he was born) at daycare. We quickly got replacement fabric (he wouldnt go to sleep happy) and I made him a new blankie - with his name on it - lol. At daycare they said they dont want him walking around with the blankie all day anyway (he is only 1 for goodness sake). So, I tried to make him a "lovey" which the other kids have that they walk are allowed to walk around with. Im hoping it will pass for him and make him happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also having a lot of fun with HeatherSue's LOVE design. We are right near Philly, and this is just like the sign at "Love Park" in Philly - so Im making a bunch for my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - finishing some valentines pants for the girls and some more raggie quilts!!


love everything LOL- the mickey fabric is awesome and the t-shirts are great
- especially the bright colors; fab!



WDWAtLast said:


> Here is the Aivilo tote that I made for Gavin's Big Give.  (for mom, not Gavin!  )


Super cute!  I might have to get that pattern- I think it's the only aivilo I don't have, I've got the messenger bag and hipster


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh, love seeing other christening gowns! (y'all know my obsession with them)
> I do want to make one for megan some day, or at least for Megan's children anyway)
> I wonder about using my wedding gown....for those on FB you have seen my gown....Still seems so "new" to cut it up...but it might be fitting to have my first have the one from my gown....Perhaps when Hannah is in preschool I will have time to take on that task and the fabric wont be too old to work with.
> 
> 
> I made these from the YCMT and if you are on FB you saw it already..
> reversible boy bonnet 0-3mon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys flannel, 3-6month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some tshirts to post photos of later....gotta run to pick up Megan


Love the bonnets!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to trim the edge of her arm more



Don't be so hard on yourself- they look great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Slightly dumb question?

When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.

Oh, I made Caitie a Valentine's day shirt today; I'm kinda sad she's getting so big- she still wants "girly" stuff, but I know the kids will tease her even more if she wears it to school, so I tried to keep it pretty simple and tween appropriate:  I wanted to do ruffled jeans, but thought it might be OTT for 4th grade:





I know it doesn't look like it; but the sleeves actually are the same size, and it's not wonky, it just looks that way on the floor


----------



## billwendy

Leleluvsdis said:


> Thanks billwendy... I was thinking either 3 or 4 layers of flannel, but I wants to see what someone else said about it. Thanks again!!!



The 3 layers is actually pretty heavy when you sew it all together. You'd be amazed about how thick they turn out when you use flannel!! cant wait to see what you make!!



h518may said:


> I got a brother se-270.  The one everyone doesn't like, but I had a very limited budget and this is the one I found for my budget.  I am on a high learning curve, my old machine is 15 years old and badly in need of service.  I was pleasantly surprised, in the pictures there were no extra presser feet, but there was a little bag in the box with all kinds of little things.  Bad news is there was no manual, luckily there is a manual online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to embroider, I'm not even sure what to ask yet.
> 
> April



Hey, Thats the same one I have!! I got mine on Craigslist and have been having a ball with it. I'd love a bigger hoop, but Im determined to have fun with what I've got!! Fortunately, HeatherSue makes 4x4 designs that work so well in our machine!! Its sooooo fun!!! Have a blast!!


----------



## littlepeppers

h518may said:


> I got a brother se-270.  The one everyone doesn't like, but I had a very limited budget and this is the one I found for my budget.  I am on a high learning curve, my old machine is 15 years old and badly in need of service.  I was pleasantly surprised, in the pictures there were no extra presser feet, but there was a little bag in the box with all kinds of little things.  Bad news is there was no manual, luckily there is a manual online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to embroider, I'm not even sure what to ask yet.
> 
> April



It is an ok machine.  It is my 1st machine ever & so far I like it.  It doesn't like thick things (layered seams.....), but it works fine so far.


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.



I love it when I occasionally know an answer for someone on here!  I take two pencils, and rubber band them together.  As long as you keep the two points together, the difference between the two points is almost exactly one quarter inch!  Then you just trace with one point on the pattern line and the other will make the seam allowance.  

It is easy-peasy...as long as you REMEMBER to do that!  On my last two I forgot to add the allowance.

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> I love it when I occasionally know an answer for someone on here!  I take two pencils, and rubber band them together.  As long as you keep the two points together, the difference between the two points is almost exactly one quarter inch!  Then you just trace with one point on the pattern line and the other will make the seam allowance.
> 
> It is easy-peasy...as long as you REMEMBER to do that!  On my last two I forgot to add the allowance.
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!  I know I liked you  It does seem easy now that you spell it out- but you'd think there would be a gadget that you could adjust for different intervals, wouldn't ya?  No matter, I always use 1/4 anyway.  Thank you very much; I'm planning to work on it tonight.


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi everone 

I need some advise on embroidering t shirts.....

do you ladies hoop them or not


----------



## ireland_nicole

syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everone
> 
> I need some advise on embroidering t shirts.....
> 
> do you ladies hoop them or not



I don't hoop.  I hoop stabilizer, then I use an iron on sulky on the back of the t-shirt, and sulky or 505 spray to adhere the t onto the hooped stabilizer.  then I use a basting stitch once it's on the machine.

Seems like a lot of steps, but gives great results every time (unless, of course, you're trying it on less than 2 hours sleep; then something bad could always happen LOL)


----------



## CastleCreations

Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



That is gonna be awesome!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks Nini!  I know I liked you  It does seem easy now that you spell it out- but you'd think there would be a gadget that you could adjust for different intervals, wouldn't ya?  No matter, I always use 1/4 anyway.  Thank you very much; I'm planning to work on it tonight.



Actually, there is a couple of expensive devices you could use, but the ones I've used are not easy.  So if I am going to pay a lot for it - it had better be easy to use!  Check out quilting suppliers.  There is even a pencil specifically designed to give you a quarter inch line, but it is something like $20.  And it is basically the same as a rubber band and two pencils, only one doesn't have a point.

And you could use a compass.  Set the distance to the seam width you want to use and then scribe the pattern line while drawing the cutting line.  I always have problems with keeping the two points connecting with the paper, so the two pencils let me see where I 'missed'.  I guess as a quilter I always use quarter inch seams...so it seems natural to me.

There is also a couple of tools that are used in drafting.  One is a curve thingy (don't you just love those technical terms!) that you can bend to the shape you need and then trace onto the pattern paper...but I always have problems getting it back to a straight line!  LOL

I'm all about quick and easy! And when you can throw in cheap......

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

Another goofy question: Re: Heather's Star Wars designs:

um, which ones are the "good" guys and which ones are the "baddies"?

I asked my DH and got some long drawn out answer about well, in Episode one, ... and it went on from there.  Bless him, not particularly helpful.

I bought Heather's designs for the mouse ear republic and rebel symbols, and I have to figure out which design for which shirt- anybody know?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Actually, there is a couple of expensive devices you could use, but the ones I've used are not easy.  So if I am going to pay a lot for it - it had better be easy to use!  Check out quilting suppliers.  There is even a pencil specifically designed to give you a quarter inch line, but it is something like $20.  And it is basically the same as a rubber band and two pencils, only one doesn't have a point.
> 
> And you could use a compass.  Set the distance to the seam width you want to use and then scribe the pattern line while drawing the cutting line.  I always have problems with keeping the two points connecting with the paper, so the two pencils let me see where I 'missed'.  I guess as a quilter I always use quarter inch seams...so it seems natural to me.
> 
> There is also a couple of tools that are used in drafting.  One is a curve thingy (don't you just love those technical terms!) that you can bend to the shape you need and then trace onto the pattern paper...but I always have problems getting it back to a straight line!  LOL
> 
> I'm all about quick and easy! And when you can throw in cheap......
> 
> Nini



Amen to that!  I'm definitely going with the rubber banded pencil idea tonight!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.
> 
> Oh, I made Caitie a Valentine's day shirt today; I'm kinda sad she's getting so big- she still wants "girly" stuff, but I know the kids will tease her even more if she wears it to school, so I tried to keep it pretty simple and tween appropriate:  I wanted to do ruffled jeans, but thought it might be OTT for 4th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it; but the sleeves actually are the same size, and it's not wonky, it just looks that way on the floor



I think it is so cute!  I want to do something for valentines day for my DGDs but am so busy trying to finish my quilts, I may have to skip that holiday and move on to Easter.  I think I am doing vidas for Easter.  I want them to look Easter-y but not with bunnies, etc because I want them to be able to wear them through the spring.  Any suggestions from anyone on fabric that would be appropriate?




NiniMorris said:


> I love it when I occasionally know an answer for someone on here!  I take two pencils, and rubber band them together.  As long as you keep the two points together, the difference between the two points is almost exactly one quarter inch!  Then you just trace with one point on the pattern line and the other will make the seam allowance.
> 
> It is easy-peasy...as long as you REMEMBER to do that!  On my last two I forgot to add the allowance.
> 
> Nini



Super smart idea.  I have been trying to think of something to do this with too.   Thanks.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Jeanne! Oh.... MY!!!    I heart this!!!  How adorable is Lilly?!  The aqua shirt just makes it!!
I guess I better get off of FaceBook once in a while so I can keep up!  Too cute!  






jham said:


> Here is Lily's Valentine's dress and raggie bows. I decided at the last minute that she needed the blueish shirt. I'm glad I did. I like it. She didn't so much at first.  I put it on her and she pushed the sleeves up and said she wanted them short because she didn't want to look like a lunch lady.  I have no idea what she is talking about and I'm pretty sure she has never seen a lunch lady????


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.
> 
> Oh, I made Caitie a Valentine's day shirt today; I'm kinda sad she's getting so big- she still wants "girly" stuff, but I know the kids will tease her even more if she wears it to school, so I tried to keep it pretty simple and tween appropriate:  I wanted to do ruffled jeans, but thought it might be OTT for 4th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it; but the sleeves actually are the same size, and it's not wonky, it just looks that way on the floor



I taped a pair of pencils together.  I'm with Nini, cheap and easy are the way to go.

That top is very cute.




CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



That looks great.  It is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

i also tape pencils together.  I use one with a regular lead and a colored pencil with a red lead.  It's just a good visual for me.


----------



## Haganfam5

Tweevil said:


> I have confused myself....
> For a chunky 3 year old boy would I do the small easy fits and 3/4 bowling shirt or do you guys think a size down would be good?  What would you do?  I am making this for a little one that I having seen in ages...  to be safe what do you think?
> 
> He is a cute little squirt.....



Honestly, the 3/4 would be better than going a size down. If he is big for his age, he might even need the 5/6. Better to be big than too small. 



waltfans5 said:


> I am sooo excited.  My girls just told me they have decided to go as Mary, Perla and Suzy for Halloween next year!  They like to go as a trio and they decided on the girl mice after seeing the Disboutiquers Big Give "thingie"  on someones post.  Last year they went as Winifred, Mary and Sarah Sanderson from the movie "Hocus Pocus".  I had a lot of fun doing those costumes.



Adorable! I love the Hair too!



ireland_nicole said:


> Another goofy question: Re: Heather's Star Wars designs:
> 
> um, which ones are the "good" guys and which ones are the "baddies"?
> 
> I asked my DH and got some long drawn out answer about well, in Episode one, ... and it went on from there.  Bless him, not particularly helpful.
> 
> I bought Heather's designs for the mouse ear republic and rebel symbols, and I have to figure out which design for which shirt- anybody know?
> 
> Thanks so much!




Hi! My family (mostly husband and son) are Huge Star Wars fans. The republic is the "good guys" and the Rebels are the "bad guys." The Republic is usually blue in color (like some of their lightsabers) and the Rebels are usually Red. I hope that helps!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice! 





Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!


----------



## tricia

Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system. 





And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.


----------



## snubie

Diz-Mommy said:


> I think they look great!  Digital by Design's appliques do have a narrower satin stitch for some reason.  I've battled with the very same issue.  It's hard to trim close enough to get them picture perfect, but honestly I think we are the only ones that see the stray little pieces of fray.  A thing I've done that helps a little is after all the trimming has been done I lightly spray a peice of solvy with some sulky applique spray and lay that over the entire design and then do the satin stitches.  The solvy keeps the little frays tacked down so they will get stitched over.


Great idea.  I will have to try this next time.



revrob said:


> I've never thought to do that, but it makes sense!  I think I'll try that from now on (it's not like I don't have an entire bolt of solvy sitting rotting away cause I don't use it!)
> And here's another tip - if you just lightly dampen the corners of the corner, it will stick down on the fabric (because it is water soluable and slightly tacky).  AND, after you stitch, pull off what you can of the solvy, and then hit it with a burst of steam from your iron and the remaining bits will dissolve right away.  No need to soak the thing!


Thanks for the tips, Shannon.



waltfans5 said:


> I am sooo excited.  My girls just told me they have decided to go as Mary, Perla and Suzy for Halloween next year!  They like to go as a trio and they decided on the girl mice after seeing the Disboutiquers Big Give "thingie"  on someones post.  Last year they went as Winifred, Mary and Sarah Sanderson from the movie "Hocus Pocus".  I had a lot of fun doing those costumes.


So cute that they want to go as a trio.  Love it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I JUST BOUGHT TICKETS TO FINDING NEMO ON ICE!!!Yay!  Now I can get some more use out of my finding nemo dresses I made for Disney!  Hmmm....maybe I should applique some jeans though! .


Lauren went a few weeks ago with my parents and had a blast.  Unfortunately she did not have a custom to wear.  Megan was only a few weeks old so I did not have time to make anything special for Lauren.


ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.





NiniMorris said:


> I love it when I occasionally know an answer for someone on here!  I take two pencils, and rubber band them together.  As long as you keep the two points together, the difference between the two points is almost exactly one quarter inch!  Then you just trace with one point on the pattern line and the other will make the seam allowance.
> 
> It is easy-peasy...as long as you REMEMBER to do that!  On my last two I forgot to add the allowance.
> 
> Nini


Yup this.




syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everone
> 
> I need some advise on embroidering t shirts.....
> 
> do you ladies hoop them or not


Small tshirts I do not but adult shirts I do.



CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...


So cool.


----------



## jessica52877

I didn't quote anyone but I LOVE everything shown in the past few days! Some of you are just cranking things out like crazy! 

Castle, love the newest one that is coming soon. I love the little cuties.


----------



## waltfans5

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



I cannot wait to see it when it is finished.  I have never done any sort of appliqueing yet (too scared I think).  You guys really are artists!  Is it possible to applique with a regular sewing machine?


----------



## pixeegrl

snubie said:


>


Love this movie and these are adorable!!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


 I know this isn't the original post but this is beautiful!


----------



## jham

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, here are the tshirts I embroidered. these were from digitalbydesign...I dont know why but the satin stitch doesn't seem to be thick enough to cover the edge of the fabric. I used ballpoint, fusible mesh on back and hooped tear away, even tried a topper.
> 
> This purple shirt is the 2nd dog I did, these are for my nieces. (on white shirts, I didnt get photos of those)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "test" shirt, I switched the outline thread to a neutral off white for the second time and preferred that over the black thread suggested in the design, I also switched the tail thread to a green and the bust thread to a purple. These are my very first Disney designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to trim the edge of her arm more



Those are so cute!  I love the Dalmations!



waltfans5 said:


> I am sooo excited.  My girls just told me they have decided to go as Mary, Perla and Suzy for Halloween next year!  They like to go as a trio and they decided on the girl mice after seeing the Disboutiquers Big Give "thingie"  on someones post.  Last year they went as Winifred, Mary and Sarah Sanderson from the movie "Hocus Pocus".  I had a lot of fun doing those costumes.



Your DDs are adorable!  I can't wait to see them dressed as the mice!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I JUST BOUGHT TICKETS TO FINDING NEMO ON ICE!!!Yay!  Now I can get some more use out of my finding nemo dresses I made for Disney!  Hmmm....maybe I should applique some jeans though!
> 
> Oh!  And my thread for my new embroidery machine came in today!  Woo-hoo!  Now I need to figure out how to use it!  The only bad news is that i am not sure my pre-wound bobbins are the right size.



 I just bought tickets to Lion King.  I'm going to make Lily a vida.  Good thing I have until August to applique that lion head!



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.
> 
> Oh, I made Caitie a Valentine's day shirt today; I'm kinda sad she's getting so big- she still wants "girly" stuff, but I know the kids will tease her even more if she wears it to school, so I tried to keep it pretty simple and tween appropriate:  I wanted to do ruffled jeans, but thought it might be OTT for 4th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it; but the sleeves actually are the same size, and it's not wonky, it just looks that way on the floor



cute shirt!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



wow!  That is going to be so cute!  You make me feel like an applique whimp. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Another goofy question: Re: Heather's Star Wars designs:
> 
> um, which ones are the "good" guys and which ones are the "baddies"?
> 
> I asked my DH and got some long drawn out answer about well, in Episode one, ... and it went on from there.  Bless him, not particularly helpful.
> 
> I bought Heather's designs for the mouse ear republic and rebel symbols, and I have to figure out which design for which shirt- anybody know?
> 
> Thanks so much!


  I have both those designs and have stitched them out for my boys and I still don't know, but they do!  Too bad they're at school or I'd ask. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Jeanne! Oh.... MY!!!    I heart this!!!  How adorable is Lilly?!  The aqua shirt just makes it!!
> I guess I better get off of FaceBook once in a while so I can keep up!  Too cute!



Thanks Tom!  I really love that Valentine's fabric so it was fun to come up with something.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!



Cute!



tricia said:


> Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.



Great job!  You reminded me my former cleaning lady wants me to sew some stuff for her in exchange for cleaning.  I really should call her back but she wants curtains.  I think I'd rather clean than make curtains!


----------



## kathyell

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



Wow, so detailed! That's stunning.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!



Oh, very Snow White-like!



ireland_nicole said:


>




That's cute! And my stuff never photographs as symmetrical as it actually is. It always seems something looks like it's hanging funny or sitting funny on whatever I photograph it against. So I believe you that it was just sitting funny in your picture! 

A note: in the original Star Wars trilogy, the rebels are the GOOD guys, the empire are the BAD guys. In the prequel trilogy, it is way too complicated to get into. The republic starts out good, and then is taken over by one of the bad guys over the course of the trilogy. (The republic, under that guy, becomes the empire, the bad guys of the original trilogy.) I hope that helps you, though I'm not sure it will!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Ok ladies, this may have been covered a time or two... But I am going to be making my sister some maternity pants with the adult easy fits pattern...  Is there any thing I need to do differently? I was considering a drawstring instead of elastic... 

I am measuring her right now, if there is a way to change it, I would love if you could email me the directions or link at sixofnine@live.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Decopauge with fabric glue?

Has anyone ever tried decopauging jeans with fabric glue?  I have a pair of jeans that I don't want to take apart.  They have a hole in the knee so I figured I'd decorate them for cookie selling.  

For all those who've weighed in on what to do with my GS fabric, I was ready to start sewing a peasant top...then was told that we can get Girl Scout cookie shirts from Old Navy.  Probably go that route instead.  DD is now asking why I never make her pants (probably because she never wore them!)

Whew - you guys move faster than ever!  Going back to catch up now!

Thanks!  

Deb


----------



## CastleCreations

waltfans5 said:


> I cannot wait to see it when it is finished.  I have never done any sort of appliqueing yet (too scared I think).  You guys really are artists!  Is it possible to applique with a regular sewing machine?



I applique with a regular sewing machine. I use a zig zag stitch that is very close together. Play around with a zig zag stitch until you find one that looks like it would be the right with, and one that is close enough that the stitches lie right against each other and make a solid line. Then once you figure out your settings, write them down if you won't remember and you're all set.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.



I was just at JoAnn's during my lunch hour and was browsing the notions aisle (I think I have a notions fettish).  Anyway, I found a thing called a super seamer (made by Dritz and in the quilting notions).  It is 1/4" wide by 1/4" thick by 12" long and it is clear.  It says on the package that this is what the purpose of it is (to add 1/4" seam allowances to templates and patterns).  So, of course, I had to buy one ($3.50).  Of course it wouldn't help you on the curves, but I figure it doesn't hurt to try it out.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!



Cute idea using the simply sweet.



tricia said:


> Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.





waltfans5 said:


> I cannot wait to see it when it is finished.  I have never done any sort of appliqueing yet (too scared I think).  You guys really are artists!  Is it possible to applique with a regular sewing machine?



Wow...I need a cleaning lady to sew for.  Ha!  I AM the cleaning lady at my house.  The outfits are very cute.  I especially like the tractor one.  



jham said:


> Great job!  You reminded me my former cleaning lady wants me to sew some stuff for her in exchange for cleaning.  I really should call her back but she wants curtains.  I think I'd rather clean than make curtains!



I agree.  I would much rather clean than make curtains.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Just a quick post.. .

Someone asked about embroidering a Chalice on a tie for First Communion.

I just wanted to suggest she look at youcanmakethis.com for the pattern for a tie and then 
emblibrary.com has some appropriate embroidery designs like bread, a chalice with grapes, and some crosses.


Love all the outfits!!   I really want to buy some of that adorable Valentine's day fabric Jeanne used.  And I need to come to a decision about the Project Linus blankets. Thank you to all who responded to my questions about it.

 I need to go do my workout now and later this afternoon I am going to take a test to try and get a job as a census worker.  Keep me in your prayers.

I did make two bowling shirts for the kids 100 Day HoeDown for school.  Maybe I can post pictures later this evening.


----------



## waltfans5

CastleCreations said:


> I applique with a regular sewing machine. I use a zig zag stitch that is very close together. Play around with a zig zag stitch until you find one that looks like it would be the right with, and one that is close enough that the stitches lie right against each other and make a solid line. Then once you figure out your settings, write them down if you won't remember and you're all set.



I think I am going to attempt it.  I think I will just start with initials on a t-shirt.  My oldest is "L" so that should be easy, I guess.  Thanks.

Thanks to everyone for your nice compliments about my girls too. As if they don't get enough!


----------



## snubie

AlternateEgo said:


> Ok ladies, this may have been covered a time or two... But I am going to be making my sister some maternity pants with the adult easy fits pattern...  Is there any thing I need to do differently? I was considering a drawstring instead of elastic...
> 
> I am measuring her right now, if there is a way to change it, I would love if you could email me the directions or link at sixofnine@live.com
> 
> Thanks!!!



I made some maternity Easy fits for myself this past Fall.  




I used a drawstring closing.  I made two button holes within the casing prior to sewing up the casing.  After I did sew the casing closed, I ran ribbon through and ta da.


----------



## froggy33

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



LOVE this!!  I was designing an outfit for someone and was thinking about using this same design!  I love the way they spell out EPCOT.  This is going to look sooo good!


----------



## froggy33

Hey ladies.  The very intricate design of Castlecreations reminded me to ask this....I use heat bond lite to stick down my applique pieces before doing the actual sewing.  (I do "by hand" applique) The stuff I have is getting old (over 2 years maybe), and it has been out of the plastic sleeve for a little while now.  Anyway, it's not really working.  The pieces don't stick anymore and it's a pain!  Could it just be that it is old/been exposed to the "elements".  I didn't have trouble with it before, but is there anything else you all use.  I love intricate applique, but it is much better for me if the pieces stick.

Thanks!!

Jessica


----------



## NiniMorris

OK, I'll try this again!

To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.  

When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.

She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...

At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!


Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.


OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm sorry to hear you granddaughter has to go through this Nini.    Well wishes and fast healing prayers being sent her way.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

waltfans5 said:


> I think I am going to attempt it.  I think I will just start with initials on a t-shirt.  My oldest is "L" so that should be easy, I guess.  Thanks.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your nice compliments about my girls too. As if they don't get enough!



I do most of my applique with a zigzag stitch as well - go slow and have patience.  A t-shirt may not the best thing to start with because they're so stretchy, so if you do make sure that you put some kind of stabilizer or interfacing behind it.   My favorite fusible is steam-a-seam Lite, though I don't fuse on t-shirts so someone else may have a different recommendation.  

Deb


----------



## glorib

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!



Cute - I love the red band at the bottom.



tricia said:


> Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.



Those all look great - I wonder if I could find a cleaning lady who was willing to get paid in clothes????




NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini



Poor kiddo - I hope the surgery goes well and that the weeks she has to be in a cast go smoothly (for her and for you)!


----------



## AlternateEgo

snubie said:


> I made some maternity Easy fits for myself this past Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a drawstring closing.  I made two button holes within the casing prior to sewing up the casing.  After I did sew the casing closed, I ran ribbon through and ta da.



Ohh! That is just the photo I remembered seeing... Which led me to believe I could make easy fits for her.  

Did you make the top section any larger or longer than the pattern calls for?


----------



## pitterpat

Astro Orbiter said:


> Decopauge with fabric glue?
> 
> Has anyone ever tried decopauging jeans with fabric glue?  I have a pair of jeans that I don't want to take apart.  They have a hole in the knee so I figured I'd decorate them for cookie selling.
> 
> For all those who've weighed in on what to do with my GS fabric, I was ready to start sewing a peasant top...then was told that we can get Girl Scout cookie shirts from Old Navy.  Probably go that route instead.  DD is now asking why I never make her pants (probably because she never wore them!)
> 
> Whew - you guys move faster than ever!  Going back to catch up now!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



I like that idea though I have no idea if the glue will work.  I, too, have a nice piece of GS fabric waiting for inspiration before cookie booth time   I didn't know Old Navy had shirts though....I may have to take a peek.  Please post your pants if you do them.  I will share what I do IF I can ever decide!



waltfans5 said:


> I think I am going to attempt it.  I think I will just start with initials on a t-shirt.  My oldest is "L" so that should be easy, I guess.  Thanks.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your nice compliments about my girls too. As if they don't get enough!



I don't have an embroidery machine either.  I started on a woven fabric because knits are just too "wiggly" at first.  I just made a little shirt that had buttons up the back and a nice clear front and I did a heart shape.  It turned out very nice.  When you tackle that T-shirt, I think someone else already said to use stabilizer, but I wanted to tell you that I have been using Sulky stabilizer - the tear away kind.  You can stack as many layers and you think you need, iron it on, and then tear it off after you are finished.  (I hope that is a good enough description for you to know what I'm talking about --- I don't know the real name!)



NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry your granddaughter has to endure so much.  Is she nearby?  I hope she can come through easily --- sometimes kids can be so resilient that we have more troubles than they do.  I pray this is the case!



Ok, off to the sewing room!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just finished this simply sweet snow white for my future neice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so crappy, I'll take a better one later!


Super cute!



tricia said:


> Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.


Great job!  I especially love the bowling shirt!  I really like your fabric combo


NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini



Oh, honey, I'll be praying for all of you.  I know how hard it is to see a child you love in pain and frustrated- not to mention your granddaughter!  I hope she is able to recover quickly and that this surgery will provide permanent help.


----------



## desparatelydisney

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini



 and prayers, Nini.

My model WOULD NOT hold still so I had to put the flash on...thus the dark photo. I am thrilled with these. I have 2 more to work out. It was done totally in the hoop with HeatherSue's fabulous design


----------



## billwendy

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



WOWZER!!TOtally AWESOME!! Which girl is that for?



NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini



Happy THoughts and Prayers Nini!! Sometimes I think these things are harder on us adults than the kids. She will be clonking around on it in no time!!! Will she have therapy or a brace after all the casting?

Hey - check out my siggie!!!!! 

For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> WOWZER!!TOtally AWESOME!! Which girl is that for?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy THoughts and Prayers Nini!! Sometimes I think these things are harder on us adults than the kids. She will be clonking around on it in no time!!! Will she have therapy or a brace after all the casting?
> 
> Hey - check out my siggie!!!!!
> 
> For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!



I can't see the signature but WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
I am so happy he is finishing his treatment!!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> and prayers, Nini.
> 
> My model WOULD NOT hold still so I had to put the flash on...thus the dark photo. I am thrilled with these. I have 2 more to work out. It was done totally in the hoop with HeatherSue's fabulous design



How did you do that???!!!  I must know; it's awesome!!



billwendy said:


> WOWZER!!TOtally AWESOME!! Which girl is that for?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy THoughts and Prayers Nini!! Sometimes I think these things are harder on us adults than the kids. She will be clonking around on it in no time!!! Will she have therapy or a brace after all the casting?
> 
> Hey - check out my siggie!!!!!
> 
> For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!





So........... when do we get to start making awesome customs, huh?  Comeon!  We need measurements and deets!  I'm soooooooooo essited for you all!  Yeah Daniel!!


----------



## sahm1000

CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...



LOVE it Elisa!  When are you going to be there?  Is that for the Flower and Garden Festival?  Great job as always and I'm so glad you're sewing again!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Jeanne! Oh.... MY!!!    I heart this!!!  How adorable is Lilly?!  The aqua shirt just makes it!!
> I guess I better get off of FaceBook once in a while so I can keep up!  Too cute!



Tom!  We never hear from you anymore!  Do you have any new projects?  



tricia said:


> Made a sz 2 Dino Bowling shirt for the grandson of my cleaning lady.  She has been asking me to sew so much stuff lately, that I never have to pay for cleaning, we just trade.  Gotta love the barter system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 pairs of easy fits for the same child.




Great job!  I like the idea of trading off with your cleaning girl.  How come mine doesn't do that????  I just end up hemming and mending things for free!



jham said:


> Great job!  You reminded me my former cleaning lady wants me to sew some stuff for her in exchange for cleaning.  I really should call her back but she wants curtains.  I think I'd rather clean than make curtains!



You are crazy!  I'd rather do just about anything than clean a bathroom!  



AlternateEgo said:


> Ok ladies, this may have been covered a time or two... But I am going to be making my sister some maternity pants with the adult easy fits pattern...  Is there any thing I need to do differently? I was considering a drawstring instead of elastic...
> 
> I am measuring her right now, if there is a way to change it, I would love if you could email me the directions or link at sixofnine@live.com
> 
> Thanks!!!




No answer to your question, sorry!  But just wondering where in southern Illinois you are from?  My husband and I grew up in Alton, IL.  



Astro Orbiter said:


> Decopauge with fabric glue?
> 
> Has anyone ever tried decopauging jeans with fabric glue?  I have a pair of jeans that I don't want to take apart.  They have a hole in the knee so I figured I'd decorate them for cookie selling.
> 
> For all those who've weighed in on what to do with my GS fabric, I was ready to start sewing a peasant top...then was told that we can get Girl Scout cookie shirts from Old Navy.  Probably go that route instead.  DD is now asking why I never make her pants (probably because she never wore them!)
> 
> Whew - you guys move faster than ever!  Going back to catch up now!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



You need to see Leslie's jeans that she did for her daughter.  She is a fantastic seamstress but at the time she made the jeans, she didn't sew.  So she glued the fabric on, I think with E6000 glue.  She might come around and see this and you can ask her!


----------



## sahm1000

Walked into my Wal-Mart today that carries fabric and they have clearanced everything out.  So bummed!  They still had a wall of fabric left that was 50% off so I bought some fabric just for using to applique with (solids and tonals).  But so disappointed.  We still have one other Wal-Mart in town that carries fabric but this was the better one of the two.


So, I'm just wondering...does anyone on here have a multi-positional hoop for their embroidery machine?  Teresa, does the new one you just bought have one?  Have you used it yet?  I am considering buying one and was wondering if anyone else has used one.  I know it won't allow me to do big designs (unless the design was created for it) but I've thought of some other uses for it.  Just wondering if they work well with the machines.


----------



## AlternateEgo

sahm1000 said:


> No answer to your question, sorry!  But just wondering where in southern Illinois you are from?  My husband and I grew up in Alton, IL.




Ohhh my mother's husband used to live in Alton. I live in Thompsonville, about 25 minutes from Marion or 40 minutes from Carbondale.


----------



## Jenjulia

sahm1000 said:


> Walked into my Wal-Mart today that carries fabric and they have clearanced everything out.  So bummed!  They still had a wall of fabric left that was 50% off so I bought some fabric just for using to applique with (solids and tonals).  But so disappointed.  We still have one other Wal-Mart in town that carries fabric but this was the better one of the two.
> So, I'm just wondering...does anyone on here have a multi-positional hoop for their embroidery machine?  Teresa, does the new one you just bought have one?  Have you used it yet?  I am considering buying one and was wondering if anyone else has used one.  I know it won't allow me to do big designs (unless the design was created for it) but I've thought of some other uses for it.  Just wondering if they work well with the machines.



I don't know what I'd do if the Wal-Mart here stopped carrying fabric. The closest fabric store would be an hour away! eek. I'm glad that you were able to get some deals though! I have a border hoop, I think it is called for my machine? I just got it for Christmas from my husband. I haven't used it yet though. It was made for my machine. It looks like it would be nice for doing bigger projects...the bottom of a skirt, etc...It is multipositional. 

Nini- sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family that your dgd's surgery goes smoothly and that you have a great trip to Disney when she is better. 




desparatelydisney said:


>


What a cute idea!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


Very cute!!!



tricia said:


>


You did a great job on those! I am not good at getting buttons straight no matter what I do. I wish I could do them as straight as yours.



CastleCreations said:


>


This is amazing! I don't know how you do all those little pieces. 



h518may said:


>


Once you get started, you won't want to stop! I hope that you've tried some things and are starting to have some fun with it. 

RevRob-that Christmas dress is adorable. I love it. I tried to do something similar before our trip to Disney. Not the same fabric or applique. Pink with some of Heather Sue's Princess Aurora designs but it didn't look anything as cute as yours. It stayed home and didn't go with. I felt bad because Heather's designs are some of the best that I've used but the "dress" that I sewed just didn't look quite right, lol...the designs looked great, dress was wonky. Yours is absolutely stunning. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?


I think it's super cute! Which pattern did you use? I second the comments about the two pencils rubberbanded together. I think that probably works the best. I've tried a couple different ways and that worked the best.



waltfans5 said:


>


This is too cute for words. I love that they are going to dress up as Cinderella's mice next year. You will definately have to post pictures!


----------



## NaeNae

Okay dear disbuddies, my computer got a trojan virus today.  My son had to wipe the computer clean and reinstall only the necessaties software back on. He said we had too much junk on our computer.  Anyway I lost all of my bookmarks and favorites for all of the blogs, embroidery sites and sewing sites.  I would really appreciate it if everyone would share their favorite websites with me so I can rebuild my files.   TIA


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I'll try this again!
> 
> To those on FB, I'm sorry for the duplication, but I just needed to talk...Found out today that my GD2 is going to have to have another surgery in the next few weeks.  She was born with club foot and has had reconstructive surgery twice already.
> 
> When she was born, her heel was on the top of her foot.  She now has her heel in the right place, but her tendons are still too tight, and the bone still isn't in a good spot.  They are going to cut her tendons to lengthen them, and will have to cut the bone to stretch it.  She will be in a cast from her toes to her bottom for 6 to 8 weeks, and then in a walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> She is a VERY active 2 year old.  It is not going to be fun dealing with a  very headstrong little girl that is not allowed to move!  We no longer have the wheelchair we used when Damien was 3 before he started walking again, so we will just use a stroller...
> 
> At least she should be back to normal by the time we go to Disney in 10 months!  I'm really going to be looking forward to that trip now!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent a bit.  It is really hard on me...because we aren't sure if this could have been prevented by making her wear her brace after the last surgery...doctor said there is no real way to know.  This sometimes happens in 5% of the cases like this.
> 
> 
> OK...Happy thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts!
> 
> Nini




My niece had club foot.  My mom noticed it before she was 6 months.  At 6 months they put her in casts.  She must have had a much milder case as after the casts she had to wear special shoes for about 2 1/2 yrs.  My sister was sick of the pink NB runners-the clinic saved the light blue and navy for the boys.  When they didn't have any in my niece's size and she had to buy a pair she bought light blue just for a change.  My niece didn't even know she was getting new shoes every 6 months or so as they were always pink.  

My sister decorated my niece's casts with the Disney tatoo bandaids.  I bet your granddaughter would like to decorate her cast.  

I hope the surgery goes well and she doesn't need any more.


----------



## jessica52877

My only walmart that still had fabric was taking down shelves the other day and has marked a ton of it down a $1 per yard. I asked if they were doing away with the dept and was told NO, that they were just cutting down. I honestly don't believe that it won't be elimated completely! There was so much with the red tags (discontinued/clearance). We'll see, but I am devastated! There also wasn't much fabric on the shelves that were left. 

I asked about the pre cut fabric and the lady looked at me like I had 2 heads and just said they weren't going to carry those. She obviously had never seen or heard of it. It was an asst manager of the store (although each has several and still has the co-managers and managers above them) so I do think she would have been somewhat knowledgable and hope she is right that they are keeping part of it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jenjulia said:


> I think it's super cute! Which pattern did you use? I second the comments about the two pencils rubberbanded together. I think that probably works the best. I've tried a couple different ways and that worked the best.



Thanks for y'alls comments; it was super easy and fun!  I got the fabric at Joann's, used Carla's portrait peasant pattern (I really, really love that pattern) but the ruffle is actually 4x ruffled, it was my one nod to "girly".  The embroidery design I got from the handcrafted focused auction site E***, you can search under deco heart embroidery design and find it.  I like the design, most of the valentine's designs are too "little" for her.  I do wish other designers would use a wider satin stitch like Heathersue though.


----------



## McDuck

Prayers for that precious baby that needs surgery and glad to hear the little boy is doing well.

My sewing cabinet is put together in our guest room (AKA my crafting room) and my sewing machine has a home in it!  I can't wait to play with it.  My DH spent just about every moment from when he got home from work assembling it.

Fully open for sewing





How I'll use it for my Stampin' Up card making and scrapbooking.





All closed up


----------



## ireland_nicole

McDuck said:


> Prayers for that precious baby that needs surgery and glad to hear the little boy is doing well.
> 
> My sewing cabinet is put together in our guest room (AKA my crafting room) and my sewing machine has a home in it!  I can't wait to play with it.  My DH spent just about every moment from when he got home from work assembling it.
> 
> Fully open for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I'll use it for my Stampin' Up card making and scrapbooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All closed up



Love it!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry girls, hope you'll forgive me, but I really wanted to have my 3,000 post here, and y'all are being super quiet, so...


----------



## ireland_nicole

I had to pad my post count by one- 
Thanks!

FWIW, got the Feliz pattern all made with seam allowances, etc.  Now I just have to wait for the fabric to come in!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> WOWZER!!TOtally AWESOME!! Which girl is that for?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy THoughts and Prayers Nini!! Sometimes I think these things are harder on us adults than the kids. She will be clonking around on it in no time!!! Will she have therapy or a brace after all the casting?
> 
> Hey - check out my siggie!!!!!
> 
> For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!



I'm so excited!!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> How did you do that???!!!  I must know; it's awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So........... when do we get to start making awesome customs, huh?  Comeon!  We need measurements and deets!  I'm soooooooooo essited for you all!  Yeah Daniel!!



Hey come on now! Do you really think we could have a member of our Disboutique family going on a Wish trip and NOT do a Big Give for them???  
We'll have 2 Gives going up soon (but not today, I'm going to bed). There will be an announcement, don't worry! 




sahm1000 said:


> So, I'm just wondering...does anyone on here have a multi-positional hoop for their embroidery machine?  Teresa, does the new one you just bought have one?  Have you used it yet?  I am considering buying one and was wondering if anyone else has used one.  I know it won't allow me to do big designs (unless the design was created for it) but I've thought of some other uses for it.  Just wondering if they work well with the machines.


I have one for my Rose, but I haven't got to use it yet. I still need to get a card reader for my machine.


----------



## Jenjulia

I have been lurking and posting on and off for about two years now. We finally took our first trip to Disney in December (the 12-20th). I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit about our trip and some pictures of the clothes I made for my daughter? 

I had planned to post pictures right away after our trip but Christmas came so soon and I needed a Disney break for a while because our trip was sort of difficult. A month before we left, my grandparents passed away within 8 days of each other and then my uncle was diagnosed with Stage III colorectal cancer between my grandparents passing away. By the time the trip came along, I was really needing a happy pick me up. We had a lot of fun when we were healthy, we had two good park days as a family before we started to get sick. We had a nice room for our first Disney vacation but we won't stay there again. I guess it was good that we got sick because we got to enjoy the view. We got to stay at two hotels and that was fun. It was like we had two trips in one, sort of. 

It will be a long time before we will be able to go back to Disney World but the kids had fun and I love to sew, so I'd like to be a more active person on the Disboutiquers Board if you'll let me. PLUS, who did I luck out to meet at the entrance of Disney's Hollywood Studios but Theresa and Heather Sue!!!  It was fun to meet them in person. Sort of magical, since pretty much most of the things I sewed for my daughter had Heather Sue's designs on them. A year ago, she taught me how to machine embroider via pm but she probably doesn't remember that. It was really super cool to meet them in person! 

Well, here goes...How on earth do you all get your children to stand still in pictures? I have three and I can never seem to get them to stand still, lol.

Heather Sue's appliques stitched out better than anything else I bought. I would highly, highly recommend her embroidery designs. They are the best.  and I'm not just saying that 'cause I met her, lol. 








Julianna had an appt for the BBB on Tuesday morning. I woke up that morning feeling kind of strange but figured that it was all the fast food we had been eating. I took Julianna to the BBB and then the boys came to the park and we went to CRT for breakfast. Christopher and I went on the Haunted Mansion ride. Little did I know that that would be the only ride that I would get to go on at MK.  I didn't throw up or anything, just felt off. The rest of my family ended up pretty sick later in the week.















On Tuesday night we had just gotten into the park using our MVMCP tickets, taken the kids on the carousel and lined up in Liberty Square (?) for the parade when dh told me he was really sick and had to go back to the room. I wanted the kids to see the parade so the kids and I watched the parade and then left the park and went back to the hotel.  BUT...we met some really, really nice people who were standing near us. Well, pretty much everyone was super nice. One lady offered for my kids to go up in front of her by her kids. The couple behind us I saw the next day on teh bus to DTD and they were super nice. There was a family with college children who go every year and had picked up cookies they weren't going to eat and offerred them to my kids. I wish I could tell them all again how much I appreciated their kindness. 

Wednesday dh stayed in the room with Nicholas and I took Christopher and Julianna to DTD for the Frog Princess movie and then rushed back to the room to get them ready to go to 1900 Park Fare dinner. Nicholas wanted to go but I didn't think I could take all three of them by myself. There is no custom in this picture but someone THERE had a little girl in a custom that might be a disboutiquer! So if you were there at 5:30 or 6pm on Wednesday, Dec. 16th with a little girl in a Tinkerbell custom, it was super cute! Christopher was not into pictures the whole trip but he LOVED the step-sisters at Park Fare. Julianna met Prince Charming and fell in love at first sight when he told her she had the most beautiful gown in all the parks, just like his fair princess Cinderella. It was so sweet even I fell in love.





Anyhow...on Thursday, we went to AK for DS's birthday because DH was feeling better. At that point we thought it was food poisoning or something since he was the only one that had been sick throwing up. At 4pm we were trying to get to DTD to spend the gift card that Nicholas got for his birthday and were on the bus to POR to get to a bus to DTD and wham both little ones threw up on their older brother. Let's just say that at the time I think I was pretty much in tears. It was really sad.  All I could think was how badly I felt that we all got sick, the horrible things people were probably thinking and saying about us and that it was supposed to be a dream trip that we would never do again...The money for the trip was gifted to us as we would never take a trip like this if we paid out of our own pocket. We'll go to Disney but never stay fancy like we did again. After everything that had happened before we took the trip, I finally broke down. 

Here's the two little ones less than two hours before they got sick. It was a really humid day but they seemed normal all day, until right before they got sick. I felt horrible that they got sick. They threw up over 10 times in a little more than 2 hours by the time the dr. got to the room, which was five minutes after the birthday cake was delivered.   

J's halter dress is wonky while she's sitting in the stroller. Heather Sue design that stitched out perfectly!





Friday (18th): we just stayed in the room. Didn't go anywhere by this time our oldest son had gotten sick. I did go to DTD by myself that night to pick up some things that our son wanted. 

Saturday (19th) afternoon:
Saturday afternoon, I had thought Julianna and I were in the clear to go to MK. Certainly this meant good luck, right? lol...The boys were still under the weather so we left them and went to see Tink and Ariel.





Julianna and I stood in line for an hour to see Tink and another hour and a half to see Ariel, we were so excited, it wasn't that bad. Then we left the park and decided to take a boat ride for the first time on our trip. I loaded Julianna and the stroller onto the boat and someone said, oh, that's so sad...look at that autograph book floating in the water. Someone's going to be heartbroken over that. Yes. lol. That was Julianna's autograph book. At this point, what else can I say,  I was able to grab the book out of the water and tear the pages out and iron them, so all is not lost. 

This is what she wore that afternoon to MK. I kind of wish now that I had used all softer colors in the patchwork, but I didn't realize that when I was sewing it. These are the first jeans I've ever appliqued more than one design on so things aren't exactly straight like they should be. The back of the one leg says...A dream is a wish your heart makes. The other designs are all Heather Sue's! The glass slipper was done using a sheer type fabric and I've washed them three or four times now and the applique looks like new. I had a pair I had put a different designer's applique on and the satin stitch wasn't as good at holding the fabric and  the jeans looked really tough after one wash. 








She was supposed to wear this to Chef Mickey's but we had to cancel it. She did wear it for a couple hours at DTD one night:





Anyhow, hopefully you don't mind me sharing about our trip. Don't get me wrong. We had some really, really fun and happy moments. It's just that right now, I'm still remembering a lot of the sick moments. The kids, however, they don't remember any of that at all anymore. They've started watching the Disney Vacation Planning DVD and telling us they are going back to Disney on our way home from camping this summer. I don't know who is going with them though...


----------



## Jenjulia

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for y'alls comments; it was super easy and fun!  I got the fabric at Joann's, used Carla's portrait peasant pattern (I really, really love that pattern) but the ruffle is actually 4x ruffled, it was my one nod to "girly".  The embroidery design I got from the handcrafted focused auction site E***, you can search under deco heart embroidery design and find it.  I like the design, most of the valentine's designs are too "little" for her.  I do wish other designers would use a wider satin stitch like Heathersue though.



I agree. I've bought a lot of designs that haven't stitched out real good. I just started doing embroidery a year ago so I still have a lot to learn but every time I stitch one of Heather Sue's designs they always turn out perfect. And they WASH and look perfect wash after wash after wash. I have some Disney designs that look awful before I even wash them. The statin stitch doesn't cover the fabric it's appliquing real well or something, kwim? 

I love Carla's patterns too. They sew up quick and nice. I wish I was better at figuring out how to fit my daughter better though. She's big for her age and it is hard to sew for her sometimes because she needs things a lot bigger around the chest and tummy but shorter in length and across the chest, if that makes sense? I've gone and confused myself, lol, when I re-read what I wrote.


----------



## Jenjulia

McDuck said:


> Prayers for that precious baby that needs surgery and glad to hear the little boy is doing well.
> 
> My sewing cabinet is put together in our guest room (AKA my crafting room) and my sewing machine has a home in it!  I can't wait to play with it.  My DH spent just about every moment from when he got home from work assembling it.
> 
> Fully open for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I'll use it for my Stampin' Up card making and scrapbooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All closed up



I wish I had a sewing table with drawers and places for thread like that. My machine sits on an old library table. No storage for anything. I would love to have that!


----------



## kimmylaj

billwendy said:


> WOWZER!!TOtally AWESOME!! Which girl is that for?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy THoughts and Prayers Nini!! Sometimes I think these things are harder on us adults than the kids. She will be clonking around on it in no time!!! Will she have therapy or a brace after all the casting?
> 
> Hey - check out my siggie!!!!!
> 
> For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!


i havent been posting much this thread but i am just thrilled to hear this wonderful news and had to pop in to tell you how happy i am for all of you


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jenjulia said:


> I have been lurking and posting on and off for about two years now. We finally took our first trip to Disney in December (the 12-20th). I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit about our trip and some pictures of the clothes I made for my daughter?
> 
> I had planned to post pictures right away after our trip but Christmas came so soon and I needed a Disney break for a while because our trip was sort of difficult. A month before we left, my grandparents passed away within 8 days of each other and then my uncle was diagnosed with Stage III colorectal cancer between my grandparents passing away. By the time the trip came along, I was really needing a happy pick me up. We had a lot of fun when we were healthy, we had two good park days as a family before we started to get sick. We had a nice room for our first Disney vacation but we won't stay there again. I guess it was good that we got sick because we got to enjoy the view. We got to stay at two hotels and that was fun. It was like we had two trips in one, sort of.
> 
> It will be a long time before we will be able to go back to Disney World but the kids had fun and I love to sew, so I'd like to be a more active person on the Disboutiquers Board if you'll let me. PLUS, who did I luck out to meet at the entrance of Disney's Hollywood Studios but Theresa and Heather Sue!!!  It was fun to meet them in person. Sort of magical, since pretty much most of the things I sewed for my daughter had Heather Sue's designs on them. A year ago, she taught me how to machine embroider via pm but she probably doesn't remember that. It was really super cool to meet them in person!
> 
> Well, here goes...How on earth do you all get your children to stand still in pictures? I have three and I can never seem to get them to stand still, lol.
> 
> Heather Sue's appliques stitched out better than anything else I bought. I would highly, highly recommend her embroidery designs. They are the best.  and I'm not just saying that 'cause I met her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianna had an appt for the BBB on Tuesday morning. I woke up that morning feeling kind of strange but figured that it was all the fast food we had been eating. I took Julianna to the BBB and then the boys came to the park and we went to CRT for breakfast. Christopher and I went on the Haunted Mansion ride. Little did I know that that would be the only ride that I would get to go on at MK.  I didn't throw up or anything, just felt off. The rest of my family ended up pretty sick later in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday night we had just gotten into the park using our MVMCP tickets, taken the kids on the carousel and lined up in Liberty Square (?) for the parade when dh told me he was really sick and had to go back to the room. I wanted the kids to see the parade so the kids and I watched the parade and then left the park and went back to the hotel.  BUT...we met some really, really nice people who were standing near us. Well, pretty much everyone was super nice. One lady offered for my kids to go up in front of her by her kids. The couple behind us I saw the next day on teh bus to DTD and they were super nice. There was a family with college children who go every year and had picked up cookies they weren't going to eat and offerred them to my kids. I wish I could tell them all again how much I appreciated their kindness.
> 
> Wednesday dh stayed in the room with Nicholas and I took Christopher and Julianna to DTD for the Frog Princess movie and then rushed back to the room to get them ready to go to 1900 Park Fare dinner. Nicholas wanted to go but I didn't think I could take all three of them by myself. There is no custom in this picture but someone THERE had a little girl in a custom that might be a disboutiquer! So if you were there at 5:30 or 6pm on Wednesday, Dec. 16th with a little girl in a Tinkerbell custom, it was super cute! Christopher was not into pictures the whole trip but he LOVED the step-sisters at Park Fare. Julianna met Prince Charming and fell in love at first sight when he told her she had the most beautiful gown in all the parks, just like his fair princess Cinderella. It was so sweet even I fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow...on Thursday, we went to AK for DS's birthday because DH was feeling better. At that point we thought it was food poisoning or something since he was the only one that had been sick throwing up. At 4pm we were trying to get to DTD to spend the gift card that Nicholas got for his birthday and were on the bus to POR to get to a bus to DTD and wham both little ones threw up on their older brother. Let's just say that at the time I think I was pretty much in tears. It was really sad.  All I could think was how badly I felt that we all got sick, the horrible things people were probably thinking and saying about us and that it was supposed to be a dream trip that we would never do again...The money for the trip was gifted to us as we would never take a trip like this if we paid out of our own pocket. We'll go to Disney but never stay fancy like we did again. After everything that had happened before we took the trip, I finally broke down.
> 
> Here's the two little ones less than two hours before they got sick. It was a really humid day but they seemed normal all day, until right before they got sick. I felt horrible that they got sick. They threw up over 10 times in a little more than 2 hours by the time the dr. got to the room, which was five minutes after the birthday cake was delivered.
> 
> J's halter dress is wonky while she's sitting in the stroller. Heather Sue design that stitched out perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday (18th): we just stayed in the room. Didn't go anywhere by this time our oldest son had gotten sick. I did go to DTD by myself that night to pick up some things that our son wanted.
> 
> Saturday (19th) afternoon:
> Saturday afternoon, I had thought Julianna and I were in the clear to go to MK. Certainly this meant good luck, right? lol...The boys were still under the weather so we left them and went to see Tink and Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianna and I stood in line for an hour to see Tink and another hour and a half to see Ariel, we were so excited, it wasn't that bad. Then we left the park and decided to take a boat ride for the first time on our trip. I loaded Julianna and the stroller onto the boat and someone said, oh, that's so sad...look at that autograph book floating in the water. Someone's going to be heartbroken over that. Yes. lol. That was Julianna's autograph book. At this point, what else can I say,  I was able to grab the book out of the water and tear the pages out and iron them, so all is not lost.
> 
> This is what she wore that afternoon to MK. I kind of wish now that I had used all softer colors in the patchwork, but I didn't realize that when I was sewing it. These are the first jeans I've ever appliqued more than one design on so things aren't exactly straight like they should be. The back of the one leg says...A dream is a wish your heart makes. The other designs are all Heather Sue's! The glass slipper was done using a sheer type fabric and I've washed them three or four times now and the applique looks like new. I had a pair I had put a different designer's applique on and the satin stitch wasn't as good at holding the fabric and  the jeans looked really tough after one wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear this to Chef Mickey's but we had to cancel it. She did wear it for a couple hours at DTD one night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully you don't mind me sharing about our trip. Don't get me wrong. We had some really, really fun and happy moments. It's just that right now, I'm still remembering a lot of the sick moments. The kids, however, they don't remember any of that at all anymore. They've started watching the Disney Vacation Planning DVD and telling us they are going back to Disney on our way home from camping this summer. I don't know who is going with them though...



I love your customs, they're beautiful!  I'm glad you were able to have some magical moments on your trip, but am so sorry you had to go through so much.  I promise you though, the kids are going to have just much fun on a value trip as a deluxe one- you might consider a house, too; we're getting a 3bd/3bath just offsite for $875 for 8 nights in June.  It can be a big money saver, and perhaps allow you to go back sooner.



Jenjulia said:


> I agree. I've bought a lot of designs that haven't stitched out real good. I just started doing embroidery a year ago so I still have a lot to learn but every time I stitch one of Heather Sue's designs they always turn out perfect. And they WASH and look perfect wash after wash after wash. I have some Disney designs that look awful before I even wash them. The statin stitch doesn't cover the fabric it's appliquing real well or something, kwim?
> 
> I love Carla's patterns too. They sew up quick and nice. I wish I was better at figuring out how to fit my daughter better though. She's big for her age and it is hard to sew for her sometimes because she needs things a lot bigger around the chest and tummy but shorter in length and across the chest, if that makes sense? I've gone and confused myself, lol, when I re-read what I wrote.



hmmm, DD has the same/opposite problem.  She's very small in the chest.  I print out the size for her chest measurement and also the size for her height.  Then I just make the width of her chest but with the added length.  Perhaps you could do the same, but shorten it?  I have to say, with Carla's patterns I always get a great result; that's one of the reasons I love sewing for DD, it's the only way to get things that fit right.  Ok, just read that, and it may not make sense.  I'm thinking to overlay the pattern in both sizes, and then make a pattern that is the length and width you need.  Does that make any sense?  I know what I'm trying to say, but don't think I'm communicating it very well.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

sahm1000 said:


> Walked into my Wal-Mart today that carries fabric and they have clearanced everything out.  So bummed!  They still had a wall of fabric left that was 50% off so I bought some fabric just for using to applique with (solids and tonals).  But so disappointed.  We still have one other Wal-Mart in town that carries fabric but this was the better one of the two.



They same thing is happening at my Walmart.  I hadn't been there in a few weeks, popped in 2 weeks ago and 75% of the fabric was gone!  They clearanced it and I didn't know about it!  there is still a wall left that has yet to go on sale.  Wish it would cause I need some more!  We still have a hobby lobby and a hancocks, but walmart was convienent and I could "hide" the purchases in my food shopping!


----------



## tricia

Jenjulia said:


> You did a great job on those! I am not good at getting buttons straight no matter what I do. I wish I could do them as straight as yours.



I wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on the bowling shirt and Easy Fits.  I love that I am able to trade clothes for cleaning lately.  In fact, she was at my place yesterday and said "soooo, if I can't find a table runner that I like in my dining room......?  Can you make me one?"

And I just had to comment on the above, cause I *hate* doing buttons.  Button holes, not so bad (I have to use MILs machine tho), but I always tell people that I am sorry if their buttons fall off, I am just no good at sewing them on so that they stay. 



Jenjulia said:


>



Aw, sorry you had some rough times on this trip.  The customs look great, and I was glad to hear that you managed to make the most of it anyway.



Wendy - so glad that a date has been set for the MAW trip.  Daniel really deserves this.

Nini - Hope your DGD does well and that the surgery fixes things up to just the way they are supposed to be.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> I just bought tickets to Lion King.  I'm going to make Lily a vida.  Good thing I have until August to applique that lion head!
> 
> 
> !



I would LOVE to see the lion king!  Beauty and the Beast is coming to our area, but the tickets are pretty expensive and we need to save the $ for our trip.  but I would have loved to go see it and make customs.



Jenjulia said:


> Anyhow, hopefully you don't mind me sharing about our trip. Don't get me wrong. We had some really, really fun and happy moments. It's just that right now, I'm still remembering a lot of the sick moments. The kids, however, they don't remember any of that at all anymore. They've started watching the Disney Vacation Planning DVD and telling us they are going back to Disney on our way home from camping this summer. I don't know who is going with them though...



Your outfits are great and I totally know what you mean.  We were sick while we were there, and it is hard not focusing on that when I think about our trip and when I look back at pictures.  I just really disappointed because that wasn't how I dreamed it would be.  Glad you had some good moments though.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mommyof2princesses said:


> They same thing is happening at my Walmart.  I hadn't been there in a few weeks, popped in 2 weeks ago and 75% of the fabric was gone!  They clearanced it and I didn't know about it!  there is still a wall left that has yet to go on sale.  Wish it would cause I need some more!  We still have a hobby lobby and a hancocks, but walmart was convienent and I could "hide" the purchases in my food shopping!



I really hope this doesn't happen to my walmart.  I need to go check again to make sure.  I just can't always afford to buy fabric at the other places plus I don't have to drive as far when I go to Walmart.


----------



## tricia

We lost the fabric in my Wal-Mart before I really started sewing.   Just lately ours has been getting these little kits, with enought co-ordinating fabric for a baby quilt, or just 6 - 1/2 yd cuts of co-ordinating fabric.  I keep checking to see if we are going to get the cut fabric that someone else is getting in their store lately.

I will be in Buffalo next month, and they used to have fabric, but the last time I was there they said that it would be gone in Feb.  I think I will be too late.


----------



## waltfans5

Jenjulia said:


> I have been lurking and posting on and off for about two years now. We finally took our first trip to Disney in December (the 12-20th). I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit about our trip and some pictures of the clothes I made for my daughter?
> 
> I had planned to post pictures right away after our trip but Christmas came so soon and I needed a Disney break for a while because our trip was sort of difficult. A month before we left, my grandparents passed away within 8 days of each other and then my uncle was diagnosed with Stage III colorectal cancer between my grandparents passing away. By the time the trip came along, I was really needing a happy pick me up. We had a lot of fun when we were healthy, we had two good park days as a family before we started to get sick. We had a nice room for our first Disney vacation but we won't stay there again. I guess it was good that we got sick because we got to enjoy the view. We got to stay at two hotels and that was fun. It was like we had two trips in one, sort of.
> 
> It will be a long time before we will be able to go back to Disney World but the kids had fun and I love to sew, so I'd like to be a more active person on the Disboutiquers Board if you'll let me. PLUS, who did I luck out to meet at the entrance of Disney's Hollywood Studios but Theresa and Heather Sue!!!  It was fun to meet them in person. Sort of magical, since pretty much most of the things I sewed for my daughter had Heather Sue's designs on them. A year ago, she taught me how to machine embroider via pm but she probably doesn't remember that. It was really super cool to meet them in person!
> 
> Well, here goes...How on earth do you all get your children to stand still in pictures? I have three and I can never seem to get them to stand still, lol.
> 
> Heather Sue's appliques stitched out better than anything else I bought. I would highly, highly recommend her embroidery designs. They are the best.  and I'm not just saying that 'cause I met her, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianna had an appt for the BBB on Tuesday morning. I woke up that morning feeling kind of strange but figured that it was all the fast food we had been eating. I took Julianna to the BBB and then the boys came to the park and we went to CRT for breakfast. Christopher and I went on the Haunted Mansion ride. Little did I know that that would be the only ride that I would get to go on at MK.  I didn't throw up or anything, just felt off. The rest of my family ended up pretty sick later in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday night we had just gotten into the park using our MVMCP tickets, taken the kids on the carousel and lined up in Liberty Square (?) for the parade when dh told me he was really sick and had to go back to the room. I wanted the kids to see the parade so the kids and I watched the parade and then left the park and went back to the hotel.  BUT...we met some really, really nice people who were standing near us. Well, pretty much everyone was super nice. One lady offered for my kids to go up in front of her by her kids. The couple behind us I saw the next day on teh bus to DTD and they were super nice. There was a family with college children who go every year and had picked up cookies they weren't going to eat and offerred them to my kids. I wish I could tell them all again how much I appreciated their kindness.
> 
> Wednesday dh stayed in the room with Nicholas and I took Christopher and Julianna to DTD for the Frog Princess movie and then rushed back to the room to get them ready to go to 1900 Park Fare dinner. Nicholas wanted to go but I didn't think I could take all three of them by myself. There is no custom in this picture but someone THERE had a little girl in a custom that might be a disboutiquer! So if you were there at 5:30 or 6pm on Wednesday, Dec. 16th with a little girl in a Tinkerbell custom, it was super cute! Christopher was not into pictures the whole trip but he LOVED the step-sisters at Park Fare. Julianna met Prince Charming and fell in love at first sight when he told her she had the most beautiful gown in all the parks, just like his fair princess Cinderella. It was so sweet even I fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow...on Thursday, we went to AK for DS's birthday because DH was feeling better. At that point we thought it was food poisoning or something since he was the only one that had been sick throwing up. At 4pm we were trying to get to DTD to spend the gift card that Nicholas got for his birthday and were on the bus to POR to get to a bus to DTD and wham both little ones threw up on their older brother. Let's just say that at the time I think I was pretty much in tears. It was really sad.  All I could think was how badly I felt that we all got sick, the horrible things people were probably thinking and saying about us and that it was supposed to be a dream trip that we would never do again...The money for the trip was gifted to us as we would never take a trip like this if we paid out of our own pocket. We'll go to Disney but never stay fancy like we did again. After everything that had happened before we took the trip, I finally broke down.
> 
> Here's the two little ones less than two hours before they got sick. It was a really humid day but they seemed normal all day, until right before they got sick. I felt horrible that they got sick. They threw up over 10 times in a little more than 2 hours by the time the dr. got to the room, which was five minutes after the birthday cake was delivered.
> 
> J's halter dress is wonky while she's sitting in the stroller. Heather Sue design that stitched out perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday (18th): we just stayed in the room. Didn't go anywhere by this time our oldest son had gotten sick. I did go to DTD by myself that night to pick up some things that our son wanted.
> 
> Saturday (19th) afternoon:
> Saturday afternoon, I had thought Julianna and I were in the clear to go to MK. Certainly this meant good luck, right? lol...The boys were still under the weather so we left them and went to see Tink and Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianna and I stood in line for an hour to see Tink and another hour and a half to see Ariel, we were so excited, it wasn't that bad. Then we left the park and decided to take a boat ride for the first time on our trip. I loaded Julianna and the stroller onto the boat and someone said, oh, that's so sad...look at that autograph book floating in the water. Someone's going to be heartbroken over that. Yes. lol. That was Julianna's autograph book. At this point, what else can I say,  I was able to grab the book out of the water and tear the pages out and iron them, so all is not lost.
> 
> This is what she wore that afternoon to MK. I kind of wish now that I had used all softer colors in the patchwork, but I didn't realize that when I was sewing it. These are the first jeans I've ever appliqued more than one design on so things aren't exactly straight like they should be. The back of the one leg says...A dream is a wish your heart makes. The other designs are all Heather Sue's! The glass slipper was done using a sheer type fabric and I've washed them three or four times now and the applique looks like new. I had a pair I had put a different designer's applique on and the satin stitch wasn't as good at holding the fabric and  the jeans looked really tough after one wash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was supposed to wear this to Chef Mickey's but we had to cancel it. She did wear it for a couple hours at DTD one night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully you don't mind me sharing about our trip. Don't get me wrong. We had some really, really fun and happy moments. It's just that right now, I'm still remembering a lot of the sick moments. The kids, however, they don't remember any of that at all anymore. They've started watching the Disney Vacation Planning DVD and telling us they are going back to Disney on our way home from camping this summer. I don't know who is going with them though...



I love all of them!  They are so pretty and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## teresajoy

THE MOMENT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR IS HERE!!!​​​
(well, one of the moments a few of you have been waiting for anyway...)

We have a brand new BIG GIVE up for Yinyanggirls! 

So, go check it out!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68889&threadid=710758&page=1#5565096

​


----------



## DisneyMOM09

teresajoy said:


> THE MOMENT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR IS HERE!!!​​​
> (well, one of the moments a few of you have been waiting for anyway...)
> 
> We have a brand new BIG GIVE up for Yinyanggirls!
> 
> So, go check it out!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68889&threadid=710758&page=1#5565096
> 
> ​



Yay! I just signed up! I haven't participated in a Big Give in awhile and am excited to get to make something for such a great family!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Hey ladies.  The very intricate design of Castlecreations reminded me to ask this....I use heat bond lite to stick down my applique pieces before doing the actual sewing.  (I do "by hand" applique) The stuff I have is getting old (over 2 years maybe), and it has been out of the plastic sleeve for a little while now.  Anyway, it's not really working.  The pieces don't stick anymore and it's a pain!  Could it just be that it is old/been exposed to the "elements".  I didn't have trouble with it before, but is there anything else you all use.  I love intricate applique, but it is much better for me if the pieces stick.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Jessica



It probably is getting old.  I have that problem myself.  More the opposite though.  I use WonderUnder on all of my hand stitched appliques and after it gets old, the paper backing doesn't want to come loose from the sticky part after it cools.



McDuck said:


> My sewing cabinet is put together in our guest room (AKA my crafting room) and my sewing machine has a home in it!  I can't wait to play with it.  My DH spent just about every moment from when he got home from work assembling it.
> 
> Fully open for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I'll use it for my Stampin' Up card making and scrapbooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All closed up



You are going to love this.  I have a very old sewing cabinet (inherited) but I am begging and pleading with DH to build me something that is a corner unit so I can put 2 machines on it.  This looks great and you will love having everything in one place.



Jenjulia said:


> I have been lurking and posting on and off for about two years now. We finally took our first trip to Disney in December (the 12-20th). I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit about our trip and some pictures of the clothes I made for my daughter?



So sorry you all got sick on your trip but it sounds like you made the best of it.  Believe me, the kids won't remember the bad parts.  They will always remember the happy times and the good memories you made together.
Your customs are so great.  I love your daughters BBB picture too.  Hopefully, you will find a way to take them back and have the magical trip you dreamed of.

Nini - I hope everything goes well for your DGD.  I know how hard that must be for you and the little one.  I have a DGD2 also and I know what you mean about them having to be still for any length of tme.  

Wendy - Yay on the Make a Wish Trip.  I am so excited for Daniel and the fact that you get to go along.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I really hope this doesn't happen to my walmart.  I need to go check again to make sure.  I just can't always afford to buy fabric at the other places plus I don't have to drive as far when I go to Walmart.


I heard on the news this morning that there was a fire at the Walmart and they weren't sure when it would reopen. They think it was electical, and there was smoke damage throughtout most of the store. Maybe the fabric will be cheap because it smells like smoke. 
*
JENJULIA:* It sure was fun meeting you on our trip! I'm so sorry you guys got sick. Your daughter looked so cute in her outfits!


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> It probably is getting old.  I have that problem myself.  More the opposite though.  I use WonderUnder on all of my hand stitched appliques and after it gets old, the paper backing doesn't want to come loose from the sticky part after it cools.



Thanks!  I figured.  The bad thing is there is a lot left!  I do a lot of big appliques, I guess it just goes a long way!  Oh well.

Would you recommend WonderUnder over Sulky??  Can I get that at Joanns/Hancocks??


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I figured.  The bad thing is there is a lot left!  I do a lot of big appliques, I guess it just goes a long way!  Oh well.
> 
> Would you recommend WonderUnder over Sulky??  Can I get that at Joanns/Hancocks??



I haven't used Sulky but I love WonderUnder. I usually iron the fabric scraps to the wonderunder, then after it cools, cut out the pieces you need.  Let it cool completely and then it is easy to peel off the paper and you just iron to your garment.  You can get it at Joanns or Hancocks but if you have a Hobby Lobby, they are usually the cheapest.


----------



## livndisney

Has anyone made a men's tie? My dd promised my BIL an Elmo tie, and, and I have the perfect cotton fabric for it My BIL has  good sense of humor (he would have to he married my sister) so I know he will wear whatever DD makes him. Can anyone recommend a good pattern?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I heard on the news this morning that there was a fire at the Walmart and they weren't sure when it would reopen. They think it was electical, and there was smoke damage throughtout most of the store. Maybe the fabric will be cheap because it smells like smoke.
> *
> JENJULIA:* It sure was fun meeting you on our trip! I'm so sorry you guys got sick. Your daughter looked so cute in her outfits!



Oh no!  I hope it didn't hurt the fabric department.  We don't want them to get rid of that one too!  Of course, I hope nobody was hurt too.   that would be scary to be in there during a fire.  Some friends from church just had their whole house burn down last week.  Luckily they had smoke detectors because it happened in the middle of the night and they all got out okay, but they lost everything including their cars.    So everyone, check the batteries in yours!  We checked ours that night and one of ours wasn't working!   It does now.  That poor family has been through a lot - she found out she had a horrible and rare kind of breast cancer while she was pregnant.  She has gone through all kinds of treatments and surgeries and has been okay for about a year i think.  She has really been such a strong woman through all of it.


----------



## snubie

AlternateEgo said:


> Ohh! That is just the photo I remembered seeing... Which led me to believe I could make easy fits for her.
> 
> Did you make the top section any larger or longer than the pattern calls for?



I did make a size larger than I normally wear.  Easy fits are generous in the fit so going up one or two sizes should work fine.  I still wear the pants now but they are rather roomy.
****************************
 
(Lauren was helping me type.)


----------



## sahm1000

Jenjulia said:


> She was supposed to wear this to Chef Mickey's but we had to cancel it. She did wear it for a couple hours at DTD one night:



So sorry you got sick on your trip.  That stinks!  I can only imagine how bad you felt about that.  It's always one of those things I worry about when we go.  Thankfully it's never happened.  But I still worry.

Your customs are beautiful.  You did a fantastic job!



tricia said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on the bowling shirt and Easy Fits.  I love that I am able to trade clothes for cleaning lately.  In fact, she was at my place yesterday and said "soooo, if I can't find a table runner that I like in my dining room......?  Can you make me one?"
> 
> And I just had to comment on the above, cause I *hate* doing buttons.  Button holes, not so bad (I have to use MILs machine tho), but I always tell people that I am sorry if their buttons fall off, I am just no good at sewing them on so that they stay.



My machine will sew them on for you if they are a flat "regular" type of button with 2 or four holes.  I had never used that feature until I did a bowling shirt and it was fantastic!  It takes a little to figure it out, but so much easier than doing it by hand.  And it does it the "right" way to.  



teresajoy said:


> I heard on the news this morning that there was a fire at the Walmart and they weren't sure when it would reopen. They think it was electical, and there was smoke damage throughtout most of the store. Maybe the fabric will be cheap because it smells like smoke.
> *
> JENJULIA:* It sure was fun meeting you on our trip! I'm so sorry you guys got sick. Your daughter looked so cute in her outfits!



Crack me up!  Do you think you could get the smoke smell out?  I've always heard it really stinks. 



livndisney said:


> Has anyone made a men's tie? My dd promised my BIL an Elmo tie, and, and I have the perfect cotton fabric for it My BIL has  good sense of humor (he would have to he married my sister) so I know he will wear whatever DD makes him. Can anyone recommend a good pattern?



Your poor sister!  But really funny!  No ideas on patterns, but wasn't there one on YCMT?  But that might have been in children's sizes only.


----------



## tricia

livndisney said:


> Has anyone made a men's tie? My dd promised my BIL an Elmo tie, and, and I have the perfect cotton fabric for it My BIL has  good sense of humor (he would have to he married my sister) so I know he will wear whatever DD makes him. Can anyone recommend a good pattern?



I haven't made one, but I did have this tute bookmarked.  Hope it helps.
http://www.purlbee.com/fathers-day-ties/


----------



## desparatelydisney

Jenjulia said:


>



How adorable 

I am so glad that even though you had unbelievably BAD luck; you still managed to find the good and the joy in the little moments.  We could all learn something from you 



ireland_nicole said:


> How did you do that???!!!  I must know; it's awesome!!



Okay, if I can do this....YOU can ACE this....

1.  Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color,
2.  Hoop the tear away
3.  Put in the black bobbin & black thread
4.  Sew out the outline
5.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the black felt to the back; put the hoop back on 
6.  Lay the black felt on top
7.  Stitch the tack down
8.  Put in the bow color bobbin & thread
9.  Stitch the bow placement
10.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the bow felt to the back; put the hoop back on  
11.  Lay the bow felt on top
12.  Stitch the tack down
13.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and trim all the felt front and back; put the hoop back on 
14.  Switch back to the black bobbin and thread
15.  Sew the head satin stitch
16.  Switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
17.  Stitch the satin bow and name
18.  Take it all out and tear away the stabilizer
19.  Place your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
20.  Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead).

Clear as mud??!!


----------



## NiniMorris

livndisney said:


> Has anyone made a men's tie? My dd promised my BIL an Elmo tie, and, and I have the perfect cotton fabric for it My BIL has  good sense of humor (he would have to he married my sister) so I know he will wear whatever DD makes him. Can anyone recommend a good pattern?



YCMT has one for kiddies as well as the adult sizes.  I made all the guys matching Christmas ties last year...to go with the girl's Vida's.  They turned out really great.  


The Princess will have her surgery on March 5.  Since I watch her during the day, I have been rearranging furniture so we can get the stroller in through the living room and playroom.  Hopefully she won't have to wear braces again after this round of surgery, but we will have to see.

I have to brag on my DD9 for a minute.  Last night at church, she got a dollar bill for being the first one to answer a question about last week's lesson.  She immediately asked who to give it to so she could donate it to Haiti.  I'm so proud of her!


Nini


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.  

Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> I haven't used Sulky but I love WonderUnder. I usually iron the fabric scraps to the wonderunder, then after it cools, cut out the pieces you need.  Let it cool completely and then it is easy to peel off the paper and you just iron to your garment.  You can get it at Joanns or Hancocks but if you have a Hobby Lobby, they are usually the cheapest.



Thanks!!  I've never really had trouble with Sulky til now, but I love to try new things!


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



PM me...I would be happy to (I am in Texas).  What a sweet idea!  And you will never regret every single minute you sacrifice for him.  I lost my dad 11 years ago suddenly and I would give anything to have been able to spend even one more day with him.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



Sure, Dawn!  DD  to make and send cards.  PM me...I'm in NC.


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Dawn,

Please PM me your dad's address.  I would love to send him a card. I live near Charlotte NC.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## desparatelydisney

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> Please PM me your dad's address.  I would love to send him a card. I live near Charlotte NC.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



Hey Marianne,

I've always thought it neat that there is an Indian Trail, NC because we live on Indian Trail Road in Edenton, NC


----------



## waltfans5

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



Pm me his address and my girls and I will send him a card!  This is a really nice thing you are doing for him and your boys!  Very special!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mom2Samandjames- I sent you a PM.

Y'all have got to stop putting the gives up so early- I just got home from work and didn't have a chance- with 9 outfits already I guess I'm out of luck on this one


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> Mom2Samandjames- I sent you a PM.
> 
> Y'all have got to stop putting the gives up so early- I just got home from work and didn't have a chance- with 9 outfits already I guess I'm out of luck on this one



I'll have another one up around the 15th of February. Possibly two!


----------



## snubie

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



I sent you a PM.


----------



## squirrel

Is your dad collecting cards from Canada?  I will send him one if you send me his address.


----------



## glorib

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



My family would love to do this - just PM me the address and the kids will make him a card!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



I'd love to!!! Send me his info!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Mom2Samandjames- I sent you a PM.
> 
> Y'all have got to stop putting the gives up so early- I just got home from work and didn't have a chance- with 9 outfits already I guess I'm out of luck on this one



I'll second that!!!  I can check at lunchtime on my iPhone, but by then it looked full.  I know there's always Pixie Dust, but since I sew, I like to leave that for people who like to contribute but can't make a custom.


----------



## i12go2wdw

Hello,
I think I told you all about how I have been asked by a lady I know who works for MAW Canada to do something similar to the Big Gives. You guys are famous, someone in her office heard about you guys and they wanted to be able to offer the same thing here. A group of my friends and I have been doing it for a couple of months. It has to be run differently than the great way you guys have it set up. We don't get to know the families other than names and sizes and favorite characters. I really wish there was a way for us to get to know them and even pass on some of our Disney knowledge to them. But the reason I am here is to ask what you think a 14 year old wheel chair bound girl may like. We don't all sew so we are not able to do a lot of outfits, we have been doing journals, autograph books, luggage tags, eye spy bags, crayon rollups, pixie dust etc. A couple of us can sew outfits but I am not even sure what we could make, she likes Tinkerbelle. Thanks if you have any ideas I would love to share them with the group.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> You need to see Leslie's jeans that she did for her daughter.  She is a fantastic seamstress but at the time she made the jeans, she didn't sew.  So she glued the fabric on, I think with E6000 glue.  She might come around and see this and you can ask her!



I missed the original question, but here's the set I made for DD before I learned to sew. (Thanks for the compliment BTW  )  This is 100% no sew, I used Aileenes OK to Wash It glue.  It held up pretty well in the wash, some of the mickeys on the legs started to lift though.  (This is still one of my favorite sets  )


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn




Got anyone from Boston yet?


----------



## busy mommy

Someone was looking for the Olivia pattern the other day.  I just found it on a well known auction site while I was looking for the Feliz.


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to help my sons and I with a project.  My dad is dying of prostate cancer.  He fought it years ago and won, but when it came back this time, it came back with a vengenance!  Every day after I pick my boys up from preschool, we always go to my parents' house for a visit with Pop.  The highlight of each day is the walk to the mailbox with him.  The boys and I have written to several sports personalities and other people asking them to send Pop a card.  We now have a map of the United States up on Pop's wall, and we put a little sticker on each state that a card comes from.
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send Pop a card from their home state?  It can be a Valentine or any kind of card.  It makes my Dad's day when he gets a card, and he loves talking with the boys and helping them put the stickers on the map.  If so, please PM me, and I will gladly send you his address.  Thanks in advance for helping my boys spend as much quality time with their Pop as they can!
> 
> Dawn



I would love to do this! Valentine's Day is the anniversary of my mom's passing due to cancer. My dad's anniversary is Feb. 12th  and although he did not die from cancer, he was a cancer survivor. 

I am going to PM you.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

2cutekidz said:


> I missed the original question, but here's the set I made for DD before I learned to sew. (Thanks for the compliment BTW  )  This is 100% no sew, I used Aileenes OK to Wash It glue.  It held up pretty well in the wash, some of the mickeys on the legs started to lift though.  (This is still one of my favorite sets  )



Perfect!  Thanks!  I remember this set - I've always loved it because it's got a nice balance of appliques and jeans.  I have Liquid Stitch and Aileene's something - tried them both last night on a pair of donor jeans, and both sets of patches held on well, but I can't wash for 5-7 days per the bottles.  DD and I are going to 'design' her jeans tomorrow night and sew/glue/paint on Saturday morning...wish me luck that they don't end up looking like Sticker Sneeze!  She likes ALL the paper to be covered when she colors/stickers/paints.

Deb


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Got anyone from Boston yet?



Miss Kris a teen, Boston is not a state.



(Running and hiding )


----------



## Miz Diz

HELP!

I bought the stripwork jumper pattern.  I've never used a lining and underlining.  I am going to use Calico fabric for the bodice.  I bought a solid, thin fabric - I think it is a broadcloth - for the lining.  Can I use that for the lining and underlining?  Can I just skip the underlining.  In the past I have used the same fashion fabric for the bodice and lining.  Never had any problems and didn't know I should be using an underlining.


----------



## dogodisney

Miz Diz said:


> HELP!
> 
> I bought the stripwork jumper pattern.  I've never used a lining and underlining.  I am going to use Calico fabric for the bodice.  I bought a solid, thin fabric - I think it is a broadcloth - for the lining.  Can I use that for the lining and underlining?  Can I just skip the underlining.  In the past I have used the same fashion fabric for the bodice and lining.  Never had any problems and didn't know I should be using an underlining.



Yes, I did anyway. It's to give the bodice some body.


----------



## Miz Diz

dogodisney said:


> Yes, I did anyway. It's to give the bodice some body.



Can I use the same fabric that I use as the liner for the underlining?


----------



## busy mommy

Miz Diz said:


> Can I use the same fabric that I use as the liner for the underlining?



I do this sometimes, especially if I am just lining it in white.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for all your wishes for Daniel!!! Im so excited to be going with the family. What a celebration. Im on the Disney site trying to find some good rates right now. I hope there is something good for April!! They will be staying at Give Kids the World Village, so Im hoping we get to go visit them a lot. Im guessing most days we will meet them at whichever park!!

I'd be happy to send a card too!! Please PM me the address!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Slightly OT - Got a question for all the Cricut users.  What's the difference between the Cricut and the Cricut Create??  I want to get one and need to know the difference.  I know I don't want the Expression.  It's too big, and  I don't think I'll use it enough to justify it.


----------



## Miz Diz

busy mommy said:


> I do this sometimes, especially if I am just lining it in white.



Thanks!


----------



## Miz Diz

Can anyone give me tips on making a dress out of a tshirt or adding ruffles to a tshirt?

I took a knit tshirt and added 2 ruffles at the bottom for my dd (calico fabric).  When she puts the shirt on, the ruffles don't stretch.  I hand did the ruffles and they were not real full ruffles.  

I want to try this again.  Should I just make fuller ruffles?  Or do I need to put some type of elastic at the seam?  

Which brings me to another question.  I just got a serger. The brother 1034d. I tried the ruffler attachment. With 24 inches of fabric, after ruffling, it was 17 inches.  How do I adjust it to make fuller ruffles?  I had my differential set to 2 and both stitch widths at 4.


----------



## jessica52877

i12go2wdw said:


> Hello,
> I think I told you all about how I have been asked by a lady I know who works for MAW Canada to do something similar to the Big Gives. You guys are famous, someone in her office heard about you guys and they wanted to be able to offer the same thing here. A group of my friends and I have been doing it for a couple of months. It has to be run differently than the great way you guys have it set up. We don't get to know the families other than names and sizes and favorite characters. I really wish there was a way for us to get to know them and even pass on some of our Disney knowledge to them. But the reason I am here is to ask what you think a 14 year old wheel chair bound girl may like. We don't all sew so we are not able to do a lot of outfits, we have been doing journals, autograph books, luggage tags, eye spy bags, crayon rollups, pixie dust etc. A couple of us can sew outfits but I am not even sure what we could make, she likes Tinkerbelle. Thanks if you have any ideas I would love to share them with the group.



That is so sweet of all of you. It is alot of fun to get to "meet" our families through trip reports and pictures but I know I would love doing it either way! I love all you guys do. How about a tote bag if someone could sew that or a little blanket of some sort. I always think that I know all this won't be used at disney, but a wonderful thing to have at home as a memory. A pillowcase would be cute, a decorated one if no one wanted to sew one.
Can someone PLEASE remind me that I do NOT need to buy a pillowcase! That I could MAKE one! I was trying to find a yellow one and the thought never once hit me to make one until today! I ended with white (which Dallas actually preferred) but it is thin and cheap and the darn price tag wasn't that cheap!! 




Miz Diz said:


> HELP!
> 
> I bought the stripwork jumper pattern.  I've never used a lining and underlining.  I am going to use Calico fabric for the bodice.  I bought a solid, thin fabric - I think it is a broadcloth - for the lining.  Can I use that for the lining and underlining?  Can I just skip the underlining.  In the past I have used the same fashion fabric for the bodice and lining.  Never had any problems and didn't know I should be using an underlining.



Yes and yes! You can use the broadcloth or you can skip it. I tend to do it because it was the first pattern that I did with a bodice and it told me to. But I have also skipped it. Just isn't quite as thick but that really isn't the right word.


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> How adorable
> 
> Okay, if I can do this....YOU can ACE this....
> 
> 1.  Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color,
> 2.  Hoop the tear away
> 3.  Put in the black bobbin & black thread
> 4.  Sew out the outline
> 5.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the black felt to the back; put the hoop back on
> 6.  Lay the black felt on top
> 7.  Stitch the tack down
> 8.  Put in the bow color bobbin & thread
> 9.  Stitch the bow placement
> 10.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the bow felt to the back; put the hoop back on
> 11.  Lay the bow felt on top
> 12.  Stitch the tack down
> 13.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and trim all the felt front and back; put the hoop back on
> 14.  Switch back to the black bobbin and thread
> 15.  Sew the head satin stitch
> 16.  Switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 17.  Stitch the satin bow and name
> 18.  Take it all out and tear away the stabilizer
> 19.  Place your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 20.  Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead).
> 
> Clear as mud??!!



Any chance of a photo tutorial?  I'm a little lost on the bow felt to the back part- how do you get the placement and size perfect?


NiniMorris said:


> YCMT has one for kiddies as well as the adult sizes.  I made all the guys matching Christmas ties last year...to go with the girl's Vida's.  They turned out really great.
> 
> 
> The Princess will have her surgery on March 5.  Since I watch her during the day, I have been rearranging furniture so we can get the stroller in through the living room and playroom.  Hopefully she won't have to wear braces again after this round of surgery, but we will have to see.
> 
> I have to brag on my DD9 for a minute.  Last night at church, she got a dollar bill for being the first one to answer a question about last week's lesson.  She immediately asked who to give it to so she could donate it to Haiti.  I'm so proud of her!
> 
> 
> Nini



How sweet!  You're definitely raising her right; she's a credit and a blessing.


----------



## mommy2allgirls

can I ask you ladies a question?

Due to an illness I have lost my hair. I do have a wig and a couple of hats but I wanted to find a disney themed scarf hat, like this but with disney print http://cgi.ebay.com/Chemo-Scarf-Tea...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53da0557d4

I have searched ebay and etsy. Any ideas on where I could find one?


----------



## NaeNae

mommy2allgirls said:


> can I ask you ladies a question?
> 
> Due to an illness I have lost my hair. I do have a wig and a couple of hats but I wanted to find a disney themed scarf hat, like this but with disney print http://cgi.ebay.com/Chemo-Scarf-Tea...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53da0557d4
> 
> I have searched ebay and etsy. Any ideas on where I could find one?



I googled chemo scarf and I came up with this site. http://www.brimmingwithlove.com/patterns.html
 It shows a McCall's pattern that looks like it.  Just wanted to say Good Luck.  I went through 6 months of chemo and lost my hair, eyebrows & eyelashes.  I had a wig but I really didn't like wearing it, I only wore it to church.  DGD5 never liked me wearing it.  She always wanted me to take it off.  I went without anything.  A fellow breast cancer sister had said to me, 
"being bald is empowering".  I decided to take that attitude.  I used a stocking hat when I went outside in the winter but the rest of the time I went ah natural.


----------



## dogodisney

dogodisney said:


> Yes, I did anyway. It's to give the bodice some body.





Miz Diz said:


> Can I use the same fabric that I use as the liner for the underlining?



I'm sorry. Somehow I missed the 2nd half of your question.  
I don't think you need to have the underlining if your bodice fabric is a heavier weight fabric.


----------



## lovesdumbo

CastleCreations said:


>


Belated Birthday wishes for Lexie!!!


Was she 7 on 1/21/10?  My Emma turned 7 that day at WDW!  We did the sunrise safari and had dinner at the California Grill.

LOVE your AK Vida!


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> Slightly OT - Got a question for all the Cricut users.  What's the difference between the Cricut and the Cricut Create??  I want to get one and need to know the difference.  I know I don't want the Expression.  It's too big, and  I don't think I'll use it enough to justify it.



The Create has more functions that the regular Cricut (like fit to page, being able to flip or rotate an object without using Design Studio on your computer) but it still only cuts on a 6 x 12 mat.  And is is almost as expensive as the larger Expression.  I only have the regular (or "baby bug") but the expression is on my wish list.  It goes on sale for $200 - $250 fairly regularly on some ecommerce sites.  The display screen is much more user friendly on the Expression, IMO.  And even if you don't want to cut most things bigger than 5 1/2, believe me, trying to paper piece the Disney Princesses or even Mickey at 5 1/2 will make you think otherwise!   I am going to send you a PM so as not to completely hijack this thread!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...obviously my DD9 is turning out pretty good...as long as she doesn't drive me crazy before she grows up!


Now, she is complaining that I didn't get signed up for the Big Give in enough time to make a dress!!!  She actually told me she wants to sign up herself so she doesn't have to rely on me!  (I didn't have the heart to tell her it was filled up before she got home from school!)

Hopefully the next one has a couple of girls in it...other wise there may be some boys at Disney wearing a dress!!  (JK)

Nini


----------



## tvgirlmin

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly dumb question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't look like it; but the sleeves actually are the same size, and it's not wonky, it just looks that way on the floor



Caitie's shirt is too cute!  I love it!  I have never got the portrait peasant pattern, cause I thought I wouldn't use it with the long sleeves - never thought to make it like this!  May have to add it to my list now....



CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...


Looks awesome!  Can't wait to see the finished product!



billwendy said:


> For those of you who are newer to the group, the Disers have been my close family through a tough family time. Last year right after Thanksgiving my 11 year old "nephew" Daniel was diagnosed with a MedullaBlastoma -a very very aggressive form of Brain cancer. It was totally out of the blue and a shock to us all. He has 2 sisters and 2 brothers (both brothers were adopted and have special needs due to drug/alcohol exposure in the womb). Well, the removal of the tumer caused Posterior Fossa Syndrome. Although ever improving, Daniel has had PT, OT and Speech for over a year now! He had 2 months of radiation, and now has been doing chemo for a year - BUT his last treatment is schedule for NEXT WEEK!!! After that is over, they will do all the testing and scans and if they all come back clean he will be DONE!!! Soooo, in celebration of Daniel finishing his treatment they are taking a Disney Trip through Make a Wish, and have asked Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along and help to care for Daniel and the other children. 3 kids with special needs and a 2 year old could be a bit difficult, but it will be AWESOME!! Im so proud of Dan for all he has been through and has been like a champ most of the time!! He is such a nice kiddo. While he definately has some permanent differences since the surgery, he is still a sweet 12 year old who we love to pieces!!!



Glad to hear Daniel is doing well, and I am so excited for you guys and the MAW trip!  What an adventure!



McDuck said:


> My sewing cabinet is put together in our guest room (AKA my crafting room) and my sewing machine has a home in it!  I can't wait to play with it.  My DH spent just about every moment from when he got home from work assembling it.
> 
> Fully open for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I'll use it for my Stampin' Up card making and scrapbooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All closed up


That is a great sewing cabinet!  You are going to get so much use out of it!



Jenjulia said:


>



Loved all your stuff, but these castle and BBB outfit pics are my fave!  Your daughter is just precious.  Sorry to hear you guys were sick, but hope your next trip is simply magical! 



Jenjulia said:


> I love Carla's patterns too. They sew up quick and nice. I wish I was better at figuring out how to fit my daughter better though. She's big for her age and it is hard to sew for her sometimes because she needs things a lot bigger around the chest and tummy but shorter in length and across the chest, if that makes sense? I've gone and confused myself, lol, when I re-read what I wrote.


I have the same issues, too!  I am now making a size 5 or 6 in CarlaC pattern for my 2 year old - I just make sure to make a shorter length!  I am hoping her proportions start evening out soon.



tricia said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the compliments on the bowling shirt and Easy Fits.  I love that I am able to trade clothes for cleaning lately.  In fact, she was at my place yesterday and said "soooo, if I can't find a table runner that I like in my dining room......?  Can you make me one?"


Ahhh...trading sewing for cleaning - my dream come true!  I stink at buttons, though - no matter how hard I try, they always come off.  I am constantly re-stictching buttons on the way out the door to pre-school!

Dawn - please send me your address - I would love to send some ALOHA to your dad and sons!


----------



## karebear1

2cutekidz said:


> Slightly OT - Got a question for all the Cricut users.  What's the difference between the Cricut and the Cricut Create??  I want to get one and need to know the difference.  I know I don't want the Expression.  It's too big, and  I don't think I'll use it enough to justify it.



 The Cricut Create is a more advanced version of the regular Cricut. It allows you to do what the Expression does in many ways and has many of the bells & whistles the Expression has, such as  an eight-way directional blade, Portrait mode (to cut taller images), Fit to Page mode (to cut the largest cut possible), Auto Fill mode (to mass produce cuts), Center Point function, and Flip function. 
It will only cut paper 6" wide  and no bigger the 12" long. The display screen on the Create is also supposed to be an improved version of the reg. cricut too. Probably more like the Expressions screen, but not sure on that. The Expression will cut up to 12"X24". they have announced a new wireless version of the Expression. I can hardly wait to see this thing!  having it connected to my computer is the biggest PITB. WIRELESS WOULD BE AWESOME!

Hope that helps.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> OK...obviously my DD9 is turning out pretty good...as long as she doesn't drive me crazy before she grows up!
> 
> 
> Now, she is complaining that I didn't get signed up for the Big Give in enough time to make a dress!!!  She actually told me she wants to sign up herself so she doesn't have to rely on me!  (I didn't have the heart to tell her it was filled up before she got home from school!)
> 
> Hopefully the next one has a couple of girls in it...other wise there may be some boys at Disney wearing a dress!!  (JK)
> 
> Nini




Sent you a PM


----------



## 2cutekidz

WDWAtLast said:


> The Create has more functions that the regular Cricut (like fit to page, being able to flip or rotate an object without using Design Studio on your computer) but it still only cuts on a 6 x 12 mat.  And is is almost as expensive as the larger Expression.  I only have the regular (or "baby bug") but the expression is on my wish list.  It goes on sale for $200 - $250 fairly regularly on some ecommerce sites.  The display screen is much more user friendly on the Expression, IMO.  And even if you don't want to cut most things bigger than 5 1/2, believe me, trying to paper piece the Disney Princesses or even Mickey at 5 1/2 will make you think otherwise!   I am going to send you a PM so as not to completely hijack this thread!





karebear1 said:


> The Cricut Create is a more advanced version of the regular Cricut. It allows you to do what the Expression does in many ways and has many of the bells & whistles the Expression has, such as  an eight-way directional blade, Portrait mode (to cut taller images), Fit to Page mode (to cut the largest cut possible), Auto Fill mode (to mass produce cuts), Center Point function, and Flip function.
> It will only cut paper 6" wide  and no bigger the 12" long. The display screen on the Create is also supposed to be an improved version of the reg. cricut too. Probably more like the Expressions screen, but not sure on that. The Expression will cut up to 12"X24". they have announced a new wireless version of the Expression. I can hardly wait to see this thing!  having it connected to my computer is the biggest PITB. WIRELESS WOULD BE AWESOME!
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks, it does help!!


----------



## birdie757

For anyone who has done embroidery on the scalloppini twirl...

...did you do the embroidery before the scallop lining and top layer were sewn together or after the scallops had been sewn and turned right side out?  I am doing a test skirt now just plain to see how it goes together and I am seeing pros and cons of both ways.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> OK...obviously my DD9 is turning out pretty good...as long as she doesn't drive me crazy before she grows up!
> 
> 
> Now, she is complaining that I didn't get signed up for the Big Give in enough time to make a dress!!!  She actually told me she wants to sign up herself so she doesn't have to rely on me!  (I didn't have the heart to tell her it was filled up before she got home from school!)
> 
> Hopefully the next one has a couple of girls in it...other wise there may be some boys at Disney wearing a dress!!  (JK)
> 
> Nini



So cute!!!

Why, yes! The next Give (coming up REALLLLY REALLLLLY Quick, like as soon as I'm done typing this post...) DOES have girls.


----------



## CastleCreations

lovesdumbo said:


> Belated Birthday wishes for Lexie!!!
> 
> 
> Was she 7 on 1/21/10?  My Emma turned 7 that day at WDW!  We did the sunrise safari and had dinner at the California Grill.
> 
> LOVE your AK Vida!



She turned 7 on 1/22/10... she thinks she's grown up now.


----------



## teresajoy

*I sooo ESITED!!!*

Big Give for BilWendy's Daniel is now up!!

*http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68890

Wendy (Disboutiuquer, BillWendy) and Bill are going with them!!!

Please, go check it out! *​


----------



## CastleCreations

Are you ever embarassed by what your child picks to wear to school. I can only say I am not responsible for this look. Just the hair..


----------



## woodkins

CastleCreations said:


> Are you ever embarassed by what your child picks to wear to school. I can only say I am not responsible for this look. Just the hair..



I think she looks super cute!! That is pretty much how my 7 yr old looks going to school every day  I actually really like the spunky schoolgirl look. Have you seen what some of the other kids wear to school....after a few laps around the hallways I realized that I am much better off than I think I am


----------



## teresajoy

desparatelydisney said:


> and prayers, Nini.
> 
> My model WOULD NOT hold still so I had to put the flash on...thus the dark photo. I am thrilled with these. I have 2 more to work out. It was done totally in the hoop with HeatherSue's fabulous design



I love this! I am going to put your directions in the bookmarks if you don't mind. 


livndisney said:


> Has anyone made a men's tie? My dd promised my BIL an Elmo tie, and, and I have the perfect cotton fabric for it My BIL has  good sense of humor (he would have to he married my sister) so I know he will wear whatever DD makes him. Can anyone recommend a good pattern?



I made the Osman Tie from Burdastyle for Corey. It was really easy. I got the pattern when they were still free, they charge $2 now.
http://www.burdastyle.com/patterns/osman-tie



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh no!  I hope it didn't hurt the fabric department.  We don't want them to get rid of that one too!  Of course, I hope nobody was hurt too.   that would be scary to be in there during a fire.  Some friends from church just had their whole house burn down last week.  Luckily they had smoke detectors because it happened in the middle of the night and they all got out okay, but they lost everything including their cars.    So everyone, check the batteries in yours!  We checked ours that night and one of ours wasn't working!   It does now.  That poor family has been through a lot - she found out she had a horrible and rare kind of breast cancer while she was pregnant.  She has gone through all kinds of treatments and surgeries and has been okay for about a year i think.  She has really been such a strong woman through all of it.



They were still closed today. 
I need to go buy some batteries for our smoke detectors. Thank you for the reminder. Actually, I think we need a few new ones. 
A few years ago, our 3 year old nephew died in a house fire. They scare me so much. 



sahm1000 said:


> Crack me up!  Do you think you could get the smoke smell out?  I've always heard it really stinks.
> 
> .


That's what Brian said. I would be willing to give it a try for the right price! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, if I can do this....YOU can ACE this....
> 
> 1.  Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color,
> 2.  Hoop the tear away
> 3.  Put in the black bobbin & black thread
> 4.  Sew out the outline
> 5.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the black felt to the back; put the hoop back on
> 6.  Lay the black felt on top
> 7.  Stitch the tack down
> 8.  Put in the bow color bobbin & thread
> 9.  Stitch the bow placement
> 10.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and adhesive the bow felt to the back; put the hoop back on
> 11.  Lay the bow felt on top
> 12.  Stitch the tack down
> 13.  Take off the hoop (of the machine, not the stabilizer) and trim all the felt front and back; put the hoop back on
> 14.  Switch back to the black bobbin and thread
> 15.  Sew the head satin stitch
> 16.  Switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 17.  Stitch the satin bow and name
> 18.  Take it all out and tear away the stabilizer
> 19.  Place your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 20.  Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead).
> 
> Clear as mud??!!


Thanks for the directions!



i12go2wdw said:


> Hello,
> I think I told you all about how I have been asked by a lady I know who works for MAW Canada to do something similar to the Big Gives. You guys are famous, someone in her office heard about you guys and they wanted to be able to offer the same thing here. A group of my friends and I have been doing it for a couple of months. It has to be run differently than the great way you guys have it set up. We don't get to know the families other than names and sizes and favorite characters. I really wish there was a way for us to get to know them and even pass on some of our Disney knowledge to them. But the reason I am here is to ask what you think a 14 year old wheel chair bound girl may like. We don't all sew so we are not able to do a lot of outfits, we have been doing journals, autograph books, luggage tags, eye spy bags, crayon rollups, pixie dust etc. A couple of us can sew outfits but I am not even sure what we could make, she likes Tinkerbelle. Thanks if you have any ideas I would love to share them with the group.



That's cool that they had heard of us! We've done quite a few Gives for people from Canada, I wonder if one of our families was going through her agency?

All of my kids (and me) like the eye spy bags. I think they are good for any agegroup. Corey (my 17 year old son) has asked me to make him a crayon/colored pencil/ marker roll up.  So, I think those are good ideas for a 14 year old.



Miz Diz said:


> HELP!
> 
> I bought the stripwork jumper pattern.  I've never used a lining and underlining.  I am going to use Calico fabric for the bodice.  I bought a solid, thin fabric - I think it is a broadcloth - for the lining.  Can I use that for the lining and underlining?  Can I just skip the underlining.  In the past I have used the same fashion fabric for the bodice and lining.  Never had any problems and didn't know I should be using an underlining.




I have never put the underlining in when I make the Simply Sweet, and it turns out great. I don't think you would need to put it in the stripwork jumper either. 


mommy2allgirls said:


> can I ask you ladies a question?
> 
> Due to an illness I have lost my hair. I do have a wig and a couple of hats but I wanted to find a disney themed scarf hat, like this but with disney print http://cgi.ebay.com/Chemo-Scarf-Tea...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53da0557d4
> 
> I have searched ebay and etsy. Any ideas on where I could find one?


I have some patterns in the bookmarks, too. 



karebear1 said:


> The Cricut Create is a more advanced version of the regular Cricut. It allows you to do what the Expression does in many ways and has many of the bells & whistles the Expression has, such as  an eight-way directional blade, Portrait mode (to cut taller images), Fit to Page mode (to cut the largest cut possible), Auto Fill mode (to mass produce cuts), Center Point function, and Flip function.
> It will only cut paper 6" wide  and no bigger the 12" long. The display screen on the Create is also supposed to be an improved version of the reg. cricut too. Probably more like the Expressions screen, but not sure on that. The Expression will cut up to 12"X24". they have announced a new wireless version of the Expression. I can hardly wait to see this thing!  having it connected to my computer is the biggest PITB. WIRELESS WOULD BE AWESOME!
> 
> Hope that helps.



   Hi Karen! 



CastleCreations said:


> Are you ever embarassed by what your child picks to wear to school. I can only say I am not responsible for this look. Just the hair..



I love it! She has her own sense of style! She sure is cute!


----------



## livndisney

CastleCreations said:


> Are you ever embarassed by what your child picks to wear to school. I can only say I am not responsible for this look. Just the hair..



Atleast it matches. Have you been to DTD lately? They have a whole store for this "look". http://www.littlemissmatched.com/


Anyone want to guess my dd's fave store?


----------



## 2cutekidz

livndisney said:


> Atleast it matches. Have you been to DTD lately? They have a whole store for this "look". http://www.littlemissmatched.com/
> 
> 
> Anyone want to guess my dd's fave store?



We LOVE LittleMissMatched!!  Makes looking for socks in the morning MUCH easier!!    ToysRUs carries them too.


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Hi Karen!



 Hi Teresa!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Thanks for all your wishes for Daniel!!! Im so excited to be going with the family. What a celebration. Im on the Disney site trying to find some good rates right now. I hope there is something good for April!! They will be staying at Give Kids the World Village, so Im hoping we get to go visit them a lot. Im guessing most days we will meet them at whichever park!!
> 
> I'd be happy to send a card too!! Please PM me the address!!!



Wendy, when, I can't figure out dates right now, sorry I did some bad head stuff snowboarding.


----------



## desparatelydisney

teresajoy said:


> I love this! I am going to put your directions in the bookmarks if you don't mind.



Oh dear...I hope they're understandable   I will test run my own directions when I sew the other ones out this weekend and see if I made any errors.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Any chance of a photo tutorial?  I'm a little lost on the bow felt to the back part- how do you get the placement and size perfect?



We are supposed to get 7 to 17 inches of snow and sleet this weeked  in a town that hasn't seen more than a dusting in 5 years!  I should have plenty of time to work this out again (following my own directions ).  I will see if I can take some pics along the way.

MMM


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> The Cricut Create is a more advanced version of the regular Cricut. It allows you to do what the Expression does in many ways and has many of the bells & whistles the Expression has, such as  an eight-way directional blade, Portrait mode (to cut taller images), Fit to Page mode (to cut the largest cut possible), Auto Fill mode (to mass produce cuts), Center Point function, and Flip function.
> It will only cut paper 6" wide  and no bigger the 12" long. The display screen on the Create is also supposed to be an improved version of the reg. cricut too. Probably more like the Expressions screen, but not sure on that. The Expression will cut up to 12"X24". they have announced a new wireless version of the Expression. I can hardly wait to see this thing!  having it connected to my computer is the biggest PITB. WIRELESS WOULD BE AWESOME!
> 
> Hope that helps.


Karen, I just am happy to see you post, you remain the cricut queen and although not a loyal subject, I don't scrapbook, I do miss you and think of you often.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Latest project....

This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...so I got tired of hearing all the storm and snow talk on tv, so I went down to look through my fabric stash to see what I need to buy to make my two dresses for the Big Give...

Three hours later, my DD9 now has a new patchwork twirl skirt!  I was only looking to see how the fabrics went together, and now it is finished!  I've made her 4 in the last week.  Do you think I'd notice that while she likes to MAKE them, she doesn't like to WEAR them?


Sigh...at least it is only a few snips to my my GD2 a new skirt.....

Nini


----------



## karebear1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Karen, I just am happy to see you post, you remain the cricut queen and although not a loyal subject, I don't scrapbook, I do miss you and think of you often.





You may not be a loyal subject, but you are most definetly a loyal friend!  I think about you often too.


----------



## Tweevil

Mom2SamandJames,
Send me a PM with the addy... I would love to send something from New Joisey...lol


----------



## ireland_nicole

Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
(excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)




and the front:





It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.



So Cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.




That is so pretty!!!!  I think I might have to put that on my list...I should be able to get to it in about a year or so!!!

Nini


----------



## woodkins

Enabler Alert...You Can Make This website is having 20% off all purchases this weekend!! Code is: SuperSale


----------



## i12go2wdw

desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.



That dress is just beautiful. What stitch did you do around the cherries, it looks wonderful!! I love the curve of the top.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.




Well done, good for you to face your fears and do such a great job at the same time. I really like that it ruffles out at the top, gives it some panache


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.



I LOVE IT!  I've been practicing shirring, but not actually used it on a garment yet.  Yours is PERFECT!  LOVE IT!


----------



## glorib

desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.



that turned out really cute - I love the curve of the bodice and all those cherries!



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.



AWESOME!!  It looks great!



woodkins said:


> Enabler Alert...You Can Make This website is having 20% off all purchases this weekend!! Code is: SuperSale



Hooray!  Off to shop. . .


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.





Bahahahaha!!!!   But I totally understand.  I used to be afraid too, but it's so easy now I really like it!  You did a great job...do you think you could sneak in there and get one more row in near the top so you'll be really happy with it?  If not, don't worry, it still looks good.


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Bahahahaha!!!!   But I totally understand.  I used to be afraid too, but it's so easy now I really like it!  You did a great job...do you think you could sneak in there and get one more row in near the top so you'll be really happy with it?    If not, don't worry, it still looks good.



Thanks; I would love to do another row or two, but the buttonhole is in the way; that's why the pattern calls for a full inch left above the shirring.  Thankfully, she's only wearing it for dinner LOL.  I think next time I'll shirr the whole way up and then add a ribbon loop instead.


----------



## plutopuppy

Hi there Disboutiquers! My name is Karen, and my 16 year old daughter and I have been looking at this thread for the past couple of days, we absolutely love everyone's designs! My DD, Shannon, suggested that I put up some pictures of things I made for her when she was little. She's helping me out with the photobucket thing.  Hope you enjoy!

This was the first one I made Shannon, she was Tigger for Halloween when she was 3. She looks so little!






Cinderella:






I wish we'd gotten to take her when she was this age.






Ariel:






Jasmine:






Look at her posing. 






I made this vest for her 'Teddy Bear Picnic" in Kindergarten.






Fast forward to 2009, Shannon (the big So You Think You Can Dance fan that she is), wanted to be a Russian Folk Dancer for Halloween (she and a friend collected food bank donations for their high school), so I pulled out the machine. I love how it turned out, especially the crown! Next to her is a picture of Jeanine from the show, so you can compare.










Shannon has also displayed interest in making some clothes for our next WDW trip, which will probably be in 2011. Since she can't wear princess dresses because of her age, we might try designing and making some shirts that look like the dresses (peasant tops and tank tops) or maybe a skirt for her. She said the other day, "It's not like we're going to see any of these people again, and if they're looking at me weird it doesn't matter." It's nice to know she doesn't need to 'stick to the status quo'. 

I hope I'll be able to start posting regularly with you all, you're all so talented.


----------



## jessica52877

plutopuppy said:


> Hi there Disboutiquers! My name is Karen, and my 16 year old daughter and I have been looking at this thread for the past couple of days, we absolutely love everyone's designs! My DD, Shannon, suggested that I put up some pictures of things I made for her when she was little. She's helping me out with the photobucket thing.  Hope you enjoy!
> 
> This was the first one I made Shannon, she was Tigger for Halloween when she was 3. She looks so little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we'd gotten to take her when she was this age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at her posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this vest for her 'Teddy Bear Picnic" in Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to 2009, Shannon (the big So You Think You Can Dance fan that she is), wanted to be a Russian Folk Dancer for Halloween (she and a friend collected food bank donations for their high school), so I pulled out the machine. I love how it turned out, especially the crown! Next to her is a picture of Jeanine from the show, so you can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon has also displayed interest in making some clothes for our next WDW trip, which will probably be in 2011. Since she can't wear princess dresses because of her age, we might try designing and making some shirts that look like the dresses (peasant tops and tank tops) or maybe a skirt for her. She said the other day, "It's not like we're going to see any of these people again, and if they're looking at me weird it doesn't matter." It's nice to know she doesn't need to 'stick to the status quo'.
> 
> I hope I'll be able to start posting regularly with you all, you're all so talented.



Jasmine is my favorite! I love how your DD is posing in all of them! I think it is wonderful that she wants to *dress up*.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Karen!
It's great to have you with us!  I love everything you've done, put my DD and I particularly love the russian folk dress like Janine's- we just love that show- you did a great job recreating it for your DD


----------



## pixeegrl

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:



Looks fabulous! Trying to work up the nerve as well to try shirring!


----------



## SallyfromDE

plutopuppy said:


> Hi there Disboutiquers! My name is Karen, and my 16 year old daughter and I have been looking at this thread for the past couple of days, we absolutely love everyone's designs! My DD, Shannon, suggested that I put up some pictures of things I made for her when she was little. She's helping me out with the photobucket thing.  Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> Shannon has also displayed interest in making some clothes for our next WDW trip, which will probably be in 2011. Since she can't wear princess dresses because of her age, we might try designing and making some shirts that look like the dresses (peasant tops and tank tops) or maybe a skirt for her. She said the other day, "It's not like we're going to see any of these people again, and if they're looking at me weird it doesn't matter." It's nice to know she doesn't need to 'stick to the status quo'.
> 
> I hope I'll be able to start posting regularly with you all, you're all so talented.



Everything looks great!! My neice is 20 and she wants to wear a Belle type top when she goes with us again. Can't wait to see what she comes up with.


----------



## Haganfam5

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.



Looks great! I have been a supporter for those who think they can't shir for a while now. It really is nothing to be afraid of. I was for a long time until I attempted it! I posted something very similar to you. I was surpirsed how easy it was. How did you figure out the width you wanted? Did you double it and then shir? or just shir a large piece and trim what you needed? That can be tricky for me.


Hello Plutopuppy!  Love the outfits through the years and your daughter who poses for the pictures! Just adorable! I like the Jasmine too!


----------



## dogodisney

woodkins said:


> Enabler Alert...You Can Make This website is having 20% off all purchases this weekend!! Code is: SuperSale


I was able to save a little money a couple of the patterns I've been wanting and got a couple I originally wasn't going to buy.   MY DGD saw the scallopini and wants one, so........ 



Ladies, I love all the things you've been posting. 

Ireland NIcole, that Mickey dress with the shirring turned out very nice. I love the fabric! I've never done any shirring, never even thought about it, but I may have to rethink it now. 

Karen.... WELCOME!!!!  Great costumes!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

plutopuppy said:


> Hi there Disboutiquers! My name is Karen, and my 16 year old daughter and I have been looking at this thread for the past couple of days, we absolutely love everyone's designs! My DD, Shannon, suggested that I put up some pictures of things I made for her when she was little. She's helping me out with the photobucket thing.  Hope you enjoy!
> 
> This was the first one I made Shannon, she was Tigger for Halloween when she was 3. She looks so little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to 2009, Shannon (the big So You Think You Can Dance fan that she is), wanted to be a Russian Folk Dancer for Halloween (she and a friend collected food bank donations for their high school), so I pulled out the machine. I love how it turned out, especially the crown! Next to her is a picture of Jeanine from the show, so you can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon has also displayed interest in making some clothes for our next WDW trip, which will probably be in 2011. Since she can't wear princess dresses because of her age, we might try designing and making some shirts that look like the dresses (peasant tops and tank tops) or maybe a skirt for her. She said the other day, "It's not like we're going to see any of these people again, and if they're looking at me weird it doesn't matter." It's nice to know she doesn't need to 'stick to the status quo'.
> 
> I hope I'll be able to start posting regularly with you all, you're all so talented.



I love everything you posted!!   I love the Tigger costume!  Did you paint the stripes on?  The Dancing costume is amazing 
I just wanted to say 
and you might want to visit youcanmakethis.com they have adorable patterns for little ones but they also have some stuff for adults and teens.

Check out the Patricia Tunic and the Easy Fit Pants by Carla C!  There is also a peasant top.  I think it is called Molly.  Their website is pretty easy to navigate.  Have fun!


----------



## plutopuppy

jessica52877 said:


> Jasmine is my favorite! I love how your DD is posing in all of them! I think it is wonderful that she wants to *dress up*.



Thanks!  She always loved to pose...still does!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Karen!
> It's great to have you with us!  I love everything you've done, put my DD and I particularly love the russian folk dress like Janine's- we just love that show- you did a great job recreating it for your DD



Thanks so much!  The Jeanine costume was by eye a feew days before Halloween...as you can tell my DD loves the skirt!! We both LOVE Jeanine too!



SallyfromDE said:


> Everything looks great!! My neice is 20 and she wants to wear a Belle type top when she goes with us again. Can't wait to see what she comes up with.



We are thrilled to hear your 20 year old niece wants to create tops in that style too!! We can't wait to create a few and share and we REALLY would love to see what she comes up with too!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hello Plutopuppy!  Love the outfits through the years and your daughter who poses for the pictures! Just adorable! I like the Jasmine too!



Thanks so much for the great feedback!  Jasimne was so fun to do...especially the "sultan/elf" style shoes LOL!



dogodisney said:


> Karen.... WELCOME!!!!  Great costumes!



Big thanks!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love everything you posted!!   I love the Tigger costume!  Did you paint the stripes on?  The Dancing costume is amazing
> I just wanted to say
> and you might want to visit youcanmakethis.com they have adorable patterns for little ones but they also have some stuff for adults and teens.
> 
> Check out the Patricia Tunic and the Easy Fit Pants by Carla C!  There is also a peasant top.  I think it is called Molly.  Their website is pretty easy to navigate.  Have fun!



WOW! Thanks!  "yes" I did paint on the Tigger stripes! (I was desperate and could NOT find any tiger stripes) Thanks for the tip on the websites to browse!  I really think I will love these boards, you are all so friendly!


----------



## madisonsmomm09

I have a question that has probably been asked a million times...I read thru Heathesues tutorial for hand applique, but my question can you do this on a tee shirt or do you have to take the seams apart and applique on the front of the shirt then sew back together, or can you sew onto the tee shirt as a whole....does this make any sense?


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> *I sooo ESITED!!!*
> 
> Big Give for BilWendy's Daniel is now up!!
> 
> *http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68890
> 
> Wendy (Disboutiuquer, BillWendy) and Bill are going with them!!!
> 
> Please, go check it out! *​



Thank you so much everyone. This will just mean more than you could imagine to this family. This trip will be a celebration of Life and Health - a magical  trip of a life time!!! And they asked us to come along!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!

If you could say a quick prayer for Daniel. His last chemo is supposed to be Tuesday, but he is in the hospital right now with a central line infection. Pray that he clears it by Tuesday!!!!!!! Teresa told me you were asking for more recent pictures, and Im working on getting some of the other kids (they dont have a digital camera to send me some pics) to show you too!!
Daniel - when did he get so teenagery and like that piratey skull and crossbone stuff?????




Daniel and his Dad, Hoss





Big HUGS to everyone!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Are you ever embarassed by what your child picks to wear to school. I can only say I am not responsible for this look. Just the hair..



Love your little missmatched!! I think she looks ADORABLE!! Besides this gives you ammunition for when she gets older!!! Keep taking those pictures!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.



Awwwww - so cute!!!!


----------



## livndisney

madisonsmomm09 said:


> I have a question that has probably been asked a million times...I read thru Heathesues tutorial for hand applique, but my question can you do this on a tee shirt or do you have to take the seams apart and applique on the front of the shirt then sew back together, or can you sew onto the tee shirt as a whole....does this make any sense?



I don't for a tee. There is usually room to work around without have to cut the side. I just slip the front of the shirt under the needle and bunch up the back.


----------



## dogodisney

billwendy said:


> Thank you so much everyone. This will just mean more than you could imagine to this family. This trip will be a celebration of Life and Health - a magical  trip of a life time!!! And they asked us to come along!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> If you could say a quick prayer for Daniel. His last chemo is supposed to be Tuesday, but he is in the hospital right now with a central line infection. Pray that he clears it by Tuesday!!!!!!! Teresa told me you were asking for more recent pictures, and Im working on getting some of the other kids (they dont have a digital camera to send me some pics) to show you too!!
> Daniel - when did he get so teenagery and like that piratey skull and crossbone stuff?????
> 
> 
> Prayers said for Daniel.  I'm thrilled that you get to go on their trip.
> 
> I did not get a chance to get in on their Big Give since it closed so quick but I'd love to send him a card if you think it would be ok. You can PM if you'd like to give me the address.


----------



## twob4him

I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*

Too many pics coming right up!!!

















Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!












Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!



CATHY!  THAT IS FABULOUS! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!  (yes, the caps are intentional!)


----------



## dogodisney

I LOVE the Cat in The Hat Outfit!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> They were still closed today.
> I need to go buy some batteries for our smoke detectors. Thank you for the reminder. Actually, I think we need a few new ones.
> A few years ago, our 3 year old nephew died in a house fire. They scare me so much.
> 
> !



I am so sorry to hear about your nephew. 



twob4him said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love this!  You did a great job!


----------



## desparatelydisney

i12go2wdw said:


> That dress is just beautiful. What stitch did you do around the cherries, it looks wonderful!! I love the curve of the top.




The stitching was in the pattern.  That's why I liked it so much.  It's simple but neat.  




twob4him said:


>




Adorable


----------



## ireland_nicole

Haganfam5 said:


> Looks great! I have been a supporter for those who think they can't shir for a while now. It really is nothing to be afraid of. I was for a long time until I attempted it! I posted something very similar to you. I was surpirsed how easy it was. How did you figure out the width you wanted? Did you double it and then shir? or just shir a large piece and trim what you needed? That can be tricky for me.


Thanks!  Actually, I used a pattern; otherwise I don't know if I could have gotten it; it was the Whimsy Couture Bow Twirl dress.


twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!


Oh my heavens, that is really, really cute!


----------



## angel23321

Everything that has been posted is really nice.

While the snow fell outside, I was busy inside.  

Emma needed a blue fairy dress for school on Friday so that was first up. 





And the Lily wanted a skirt...but then she wanted a dress...sigh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the twirl factor.


----------



## angel23321

Oh...those were really big pictures...sorry about that.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

These are lollypop covers...I was originally just making them for Rebecca's preschool class, but when my big girls saw them, they wanted some too.  It didn't seem like many at the time, but I've got 9 different colors of felt, each one makes 3 covers, and there's 4 different designs.  So I bought 36 pieces, not really doing the math in my head as to how many that would really make.   I found the design on ETSY, its all done in the hoop (4x4) and it's really easy...I just had to send my pinks out for sharpening before I cut all these, I've got a nice pile to cut and trim threads right now.


----------



## twob4him

Nanci...what a great idea...I could maybe make some of those....would u mind if I case?


----------



## billwendy

Cathy , Angel and Nanci - soooo cute!!


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!



I love this Cathy, so adorable !!  Love your snow pic, we have about 4 inches, and this morning on the news they said we would get a trace to an inch.  Oh well, the shovel can wait until tomorrow !!

Wendy-so excited for Daniel's MAW trip and so happy you are going along!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it !!


----------



## mom2rtk

twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!



That is simply the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!  GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!



Ok, that is just adorable and I wish I had a girl.  She looks so sweet and you have mad skilz to frankenpattern that outfit.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> These are lollypop covers...I was originally just making them for Rebecca's preschool class, but when my big girls saw them, they wanted some too.  It didn't seem like many at the time, but I've got 9 different colors of felt, each one makes 3 covers, and there's 4 different designs.  So I bought 36 pieces, not really doing the math in my head as to how many that would really make.   I found the design on ETSY, its all done in the hoop (4x4) and it's really easy...I just had to send my pinks out for sharpening before I cut all these, I've got a nice pile to cut and trim threads right now.


Those are very creative and look easy to make.  Have fun and I know the kids will love them.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

twob4him said:


> Nanci...what a great idea...I could maybe make some of those....would u mind if I case?



You can case, but it's not original...the design is on etsy and the seller has it copyrighted.  I'm not sure how that works, but I thought you might want to know that.  It probably only matters if someone wanted to sell them I guess.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Supplies
-HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
-Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
-Colored felt for bow

1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color


2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)


3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop


4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)






5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.









6. Float another piece of black felt on top






7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)


8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides









9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop


10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)






11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide









12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow






13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)






14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back






15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)






16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread


17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)


18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer


19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in


20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)






21.  You're done


----------



## ireland_nicole

angel23321 said:


> Everything that has been posted is really nice.
> 
> While the snow fell outside, I was busy inside.
> 
> Emma needed a blue fairy dress for school on Friday so that was first up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Lily wanted a skirt...but then she wanted a dress...sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the twirl factor.



So cute; the blue fairy is great and I really love the skirt; very twirly!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> These are lollypop covers...I was originally just making them for Rebecca's preschool class, but when my big girls saw them, they wanted some too.  It didn't seem like many at the time, but I've got 9 different colors of felt, each one makes 3 covers, and there's 4 different designs.  So I bought 36 pieces, not really doing the math in my head as to how many that would really make.   I found the design on ETSY, its all done in the hoop (4x4) and it's really easy...I just had to send my pinks out for sharpening before I cut all these, I've got a nice pile to cut and trim threads right now.


Love, love, love these!



desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Mrs Mouse Design with Name (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips form 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done



 I think I love you!!


----------



## sahm1000

desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design with Name (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips form 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done




Fantastic!  LOVE this!  But I have so much to get done before we go in April!  But I just know I have to do this now!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

warm up suit in fleece from sears...




I got confused on which color pink I was supposed to be using..








Okay- here's what I am working on, this will be a simply sweet bodice with a peek a boo skirt (I havent decided on what the ties with be, but I think it will be the same as the bottom ruffle)...I folded up the fabric to give you an idea of the bodice...
the pink ruffle ended up being a bit shorter and a bit less ruffly than I planned, so I was contemplating adding a second ruffle under it, maybe the gumball- opinions?
Oh- I will be embroidering a mickey-cupcake in the peek a boo spot.

she will wear this over a petti skirt that is bright pink with light pink fluff.


----------



## Jaylin

Hi girls, I love reading along with this thread, so much inspiration here.  I need some expert advice though.  I'm looking into buying an embroidery machine.  I've been sewing my disney twirl skirts, but can't make those cute applique embroidered shirt to go with them.  

I was looking at the Brother 2800D $2600 and the HusqvarnaViking 20 (I think it was the topaz) for the same price.  Does anyone know anything about either of them.  I can't find any reviews online, and for that amount of $ I want a great machine.  

Does this seem to be the going rate for a good machine?  I think I need one that will handle the larger hoop, some of those disney designs can be pretty big.  

I would love to hear any advice you guys have.......I really know nothing about these kind of machines, so fill me in!!

Also do you all have sergers?  They look like they would cut my work time down a ton.....are they work the $$$.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.


That is so cute!!! Great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl .



YAY!!!!!! You did a fabulous job!!! The dress is adorable!



plutopuppy said:


> Hi there Disboutiquers! My name is Karen, and my 16 year old daughter and I have been looking at this thread for the past couple of days, we absolutely love everyone's designs! My DD, Shannon, suggested that I put up some pictures of things I made for her when she was little. She's helping me out with the photobucket thing.  Hope you enjoy!
> 
> This was the first one I made Shannon, she was Tigger for Halloween when she was 3. She looks so little!
> Cinderella:



Welcome!!!!! I'm so glad you guys found us!! Your creations are amazing!!! So gorgeous!!! Your daughter was and is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love all the things you made, you are very talented. 




twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!



CATHY! That is just amazing!!! I love it!! The girls were sitting next to me while I was looking and they made me stop so they could both get a closer look! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your nephew.


Thank you so much. It was a really bad summer. A month later, our friends had a new pool put in and the day they filled it with water, their little 3 year old fell in and died. Lydia was friends with both of them, and it was so hard for her. It was hard for all of us. 



angel23321 said:


> Everything that has been posted is really nice.
> 
> While the snow fell outside, I was busy inside.
> 
> Emma needed a blue fairy dress for school on Friday so that was first up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Lily wanted a skirt...but then she wanted a dress...sigh.


Your daughters are too cute! I love the blue fairy dress, and the circle skirt is one of my favorite patterns! It looks adorable! 


desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done



Thank you so much for sharing this!! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> she will wear this over a petti skirt that is bright pink with light pink fluff.


So pretty! I love that material you are using!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Thank you so much everyone. This will just mean more than you could imagine to this family. This trip will be a celebration of Life and Health - a magical  trip of a life time!!! And they asked us to come along!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> If you could say a quick prayer for Daniel. His last chemo is supposed to be Tuesday, but he is in the hospital right now with a central line infection. Pray that he clears it by Tuesday!!!!!!! Teresa told me you were asking for more recent pictures, and Im working on getting some of the other kids (they dont have a digital camera to send me some pics) to show you too!!
> Daniel - when did he get so teenagery and like that piratey skull and crossbone stuff?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel and his Dad, Hoss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big HUGS to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your little missmatched!! I think she looks ADORABLE!! Besides this gives you ammunition for when she gets older!!! Keep taking those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww - so cute!!!!



Daniel is in our prayers Wendy! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## teresajoy

teresajoy said:


> *I sooo ESITED!!!*
> 
> Big Give for BilWendy's Daniel is now up!!
> 
> *http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68890
> 
> Wendy (Disboutiuquer, BillWendy) and Bill are going with them!!!
> 
> Please, go check it out! *​





dogodisney said:


> Im thrilled that you get to go on their trip.
> 
> I did not get a chance to get in on their Big Give since it closed so quick but I'd love to send him a card if you think it would be ok. You can PM if you'd like to give me the address.



This Give is not closed yet. We still need several things filled. I would love it if everyone went over to see how they could help.


----------



## dogodisney

teresajoy said:


> This Give is not closed yet. We still need several things filled. I would love it if everyone went over to see how they could help.



That is wonderful!  I thought I had read that it was filled. 
I went and registered. I'm just waiting for authorization, then I'll go see what I might be able to do  
Thanks!


I am so sorry about your nephew and your friends' little one. What a terrible summer you all had.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!


I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Do you save your receipts for the fabric for the big gives and add it to the deductions?  DH says yes but I say I am donating to the family.

What do you do?


----------



## dogodisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.



She is beautiful!

By NO means am I an expert, just a mom/grandmom, but I tend to think that sitting up may make her dizzy and laying on her tummy may be putting pressure on her eyes and making her uncomfortable. 

Cross your eyes. It's not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## SallyfromDE

desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done



I think the red bow itself would make a great clip. 



Jaylin said:


> Hi girls, I love reading along with this thread, so much inspiration here.  I need some expert advice though.  I'm looking into buying an embroidery machine.  I've been sewing my disney twirl skirts, but can't make those cute applique embroidered shirt to go with them.
> 
> I was looking at the Brother 2800D $2600 and the HusqvarnaViking 20 (I think it was the topaz) for the same price.  Does anyone know anything about either of them.  I can't find any reviews online, and for that amount of $ I want a great machine.
> 
> Does this seem to be the going rate for a good machine?  I think I need one that will handle the larger hoop, some of those disney designs can be pretty big.
> 
> I would love to hear any advice you guys have.......I really know nothing about these kind of machines, so fill me in!!
> 
> Also do you all have sergers?  They look like they would cut my work time down a ton.....are they work the $$$.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



I have a brother 1034, but I'd like a machine that can handle something heavier. But it is a decent starter. My embroidery is a 780D, I paid about $800 for it. I didn't want a combo machine. But eventually when I can afford a larger hoop, I'll certainly go for it. The 780 is a 5X7 hoop. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Do you save your receipts for the fabric for the big gives and add it to the deductions?  DH says yes but I say I am donating to the family.
> 
> What do you do?



Charitable donations can be a tax deduction. I started to save mine, but I never had enough to matter. I don't own a home.  I don't know if donations have to be to a 501c org or not?


----------



## jham

desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done




THANK YOU!!!  The photos help.  It's a great tutorial!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> warm up suit in fleece from sears...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got confused on which color pink I was supposed to be using..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- here's what I am working on, this will be a simply sweet bodice with a peek a boo skirt (I havent decided on what the ties with be, but I think it will be the same as the bottom ruffle)...I folded up the fabric to give you an idea of the bodice...
> the pink ruffle ended up being a bit shorter and a bit less ruffly than I planned, so I was contemplating adding a second ruffle under it, maybe the gumball- opinions?
> Oh- I will be embroidering a mickey-cupcake in the peek a boo spot.
> 
> she will wear this over a petti skirt that is bright pink with light pink fluff.



so cute!  I love all the ruffles.  I also love the ballerina designs.  Lily loves her ballet.  I need those designs!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.



She is so beautiful!  I'm sorry she might have to have surgery.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Charitable donations can be a tax deduction. I started to save mine, but I never had enough to matter. I don't own a home.  I don't know if donations have to be to a 501c org or not?



I think the only way you can claim deductions on a donation is if the organization has the 501-3c designation, which is hard to get for small groups.  My oldest was part of the Team USA Showdance team, and we were responsible for raising the funds to get our part of the team to Germany in '08.  When we looked into getting that designation for her dance studio, it was going to take more time than we had, and a fair amount of $$, and a good tax lawyer.  We did become a non-profit, so any fundraising we did wasn't taxable, but any donations weren't tax exempt, and because of that we couldn't get any major sponsors because they wanted that tax exempt status.  Make sense?  It's really confusing, the parents on the team spent hours trying to make it work for us with no sucess...but we did get the $$ raised through too many bake sales and car washes.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Do you save your receipts for the fabric for the big gives and add it to the deductions?  DH says yes but I say I am donating to the family.
> 
> What do you do?



No, doesn't the organization have to be gov't approved (or something along those lines)? I know make a wish is so in my opinion stuff should be but because it isn't going directly to them I don't believe officially it can be deducted.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> warm up suit in fleece from sears...
> 
> I got confused on which color pink I was supposed to be using..



LOVE these   The Bear Ballerina is adorable!



SallyfromDE said:


> I think the red bow itself would make a great clip.



Agreed!  And they could be done in SOOOO many colors....I think I am off to buy felt tomorrow.



jham said:


> THANK YOU!!!  The photos help.  It's a great tutorial!



I am sooo glad everyone think it's good.  I had never tried to photo-document anything while I was making it before.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Thank you so much. It was a really bad summer. A month later, our friends had a new pool put in and the day they filled it with water, their little 3 year old fell in and died. Lydia was friends with both of them, and it was so hard for her. It was hard for all of us.
> 
> !



Oh my!  That's awful!  Again, I am so sorry!  Poor Lydia!
How is your sister?  Haven't seen her on here much lately.  She's missed!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa,
I missed your comments amongst all your multi quotes, I can't imagine knowing a 3 year old who died, let alone 2. So heartbreaking.
I can't imagine trying to recover from such a loss.


----------



## CastleCreations

We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine. 
I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit. 





I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


----------



## CastleCreations

We have a great debate in our house...There is a new silver fox in town..


----------



## littlepeppers

I'm looking to organize my fabric stash & I have a few questions concerning comic book boards.

What size fits so nicely on your book shelves?

Where do you order them from?  Some of the websites look shady.


----------



## NaeNae

littlepeppers said:


> I'm looking to organize my fabric stash & I have a few questions concerning comic book boards.
> 
> What size fits so nicely on your book shelves?
> 
> Where do you order them from?  Some of the websites look shady.



I just looked up Comic Book stores in my area.  There were a couple and that way I didn't have to pay shipping.  I also ended up needing A LOT more of them than I imagined.  I bought 2 pkgs, 100 ea, and filled them.  I've been back twice to buy more.  I'm glad I was able to buy them locally since I needed more. I bought the 10 1/2 X 7" ones.  They fit great on my bookshelf.


----------



## jessica52877

CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



I love how it turned out! I have always looked at the word Epcot and wanted to do it but it looked like it would take forever and that was just the word! I cannot imagine doing all you did. It was well worth it though!!



CastleCreations said:


> We have a great debate in our house...There is a new silver fox in town..



I have always thought Anderson Cooper was handsome! Much more so then Brent in my opinion. I think it is the hair and eyes! I  his hair!


----------



## woodkins

NaeNae said:


> I just looked up Comic Book stores in my area.  There were a couple and that way I didn't have to pay shipping.  I also ended up needing A LOT more of them than I imagined.  I bought 2 pkgs, 100 ea, and filled them.  I've been back twice to buy more.  I'm glad I was able to buy them locally since I needed more. I bought the 10 1/2 X 7" ones.  They fit great on my bookshelf.



I bought the same size but I ended up buying mine on Ebay. The comic book store here was $15 for 100 boards and on fee-bay they were $10.99 plus free shipping. They were the same exact brand and everything.


----------



## NaeNae

woodkins said:


> I bought the same size but I ended up buying mine on Ebay. The comic book store here was $15 for 100 boards and on fee-bay they were $10.99 plus free shipping. They were the same exact brand and everything.



My local store had them for $9.99.


----------



## twob4him

A huge thank you to everyone for your kind compliments on the Cat in the Hat!!!  I reallly appreciate it! I have to make another one soon!!!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.



My daughter was cross-eyed starting around 12 months...as time progressed she would not walk because of it. I knew she could but she wouldn't let go of the coffee table and just walk. Now I realized it was because she couldn't see properly. We did the drops/patch for about 4 months and then she had eye surgery to correct the lazy eye muscles.  The dr detaches the muscles and reattaches them further back making it harder to 'cross' the eyes. Also she had rx glasses just for her eyes. The surgery itself went smoothly....thank goodness for Versed. And she recovered pretty quickly...and all is well today. She walked very quickly after we figured out what was going on  and she goes to the eye dr every 6 months for rechecks. So far everything including her rx for her glasses has remained constant. I don't think she will need another surgery. Of course this was our prognosis but I would definitely be aggressive about doing what you can early on. Prayers and hugs,
Cathy



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


Love the Vida!!! It came out great!!! I have more ideas than time right now... I would like to make a Give a Mouse a Cookie outfit, a Pokey Little Puppy outfit, a Penguin outfit...special request from dd, a Maisy outfit and I still have to make another Cat in the Hat. Help yourself to any of those!!!
So sorry to hear about your sil. How tragic...such a terrible loss.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm getting ready to post a new Big Give!!!  Stay tuned!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh my!  That's awful!  Again, I am so sorry!  Poor Lydia!
> How is your sister?  Haven't seen her on here much lately.  She's missed!


  Thank you for asking about me!!  I was just wondering if I was still in the "club" since I hardly ever post anymore!! It's not because I don't love you all, I just don't have the time!  I miss you all so much!! 



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


Oh Elisa, I'm so sorry to hear about your little niece or nephew.    Losing a baby is such a hard thing to go through.  

I LOVE the Epcot vida!!!  That is absolutely adorable!!!!!



littlepeppers said:


> I'm looking to organize my fabric stash & I have a few questions concerning comic book boards.
> 
> What size fits so nicely on your book shelves?
> 
> Where do you order them from?  Some of the websites look shady.


I bought some of mine at a local comic book store and then I bought some more on ebay.  I paid $10/100 each place.  But, I liked buying them on ebay so I could avoid the whole "Wow, there's a girl in the comic book store" incident that happened the last time!   I used the 10x7 (or whatever size NiNi said she used).


----------



## disneymomof1

CastleCreations said:


> We have a great debate in our house...There is a new silver fox in town..



Anderson Cooper, all the way, definitely the hair and eyes !!!  Looks and brains, a killer combo


----------



## HeatherSue

WE HAVE _ANOTHER_ NEW BIG GIVE!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68892/711294

This one is a last minute give, so we have to be quick!  This would be a great one for anybody who doesn't do much sewing because iron-on shirts would be wonderful!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


So sorry for your familiy's loss.  I had a miscarraige long ago and it was awful.  I really love the vida!


NaeNae said:


> I just looked up Comic Book stores in my area.  There were a couple and that way I didn't have to pay shipping.  I also ended up needing A LOT more of them than I imagined.  I bought 2 pkgs, 100 ea, and filled them.  I've been back twice to buy more.  I'm glad I was able to buy them locally since I needed more. I bought the 10 1/2 X 7" ones.  They fit great on my bookshelf.



Ditto; I did exactly the same- except I started w/ just 1 set of 100.  They were really nice, and I payed $10 also.


----------



## McDuck

I got to play with my sewing machine today!!!!!

I made an arm cover for DD's mobile:






It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

CastleCreations said:


> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


That turned out great!  Good job!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm getting ready to post a new Big Give!!!  Stay tuned!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking about me!!  I was just wondering if I was still in the "club" since I hardly ever post anymore!! It's not because I don't love you all, I just don't have the time!  I miss you all so much!!
> 
> ).



Yay!  You're still around!  I've been wondering...I should have asked about you sooner!  I understand about being busy though!

I am hoping to join the big gives sometime soon but money has been tight and I have no fabric stash right now.  I was really struggling to find some to make valentine skirts.  I am really hoping our walmart doesn't do away with the fabric department now that they have had that fire.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

HeatherSue said:


> WE HAVE _ANOTHER_ NEW BIG GIVE!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68892/711294
> 
> This one is a last minute give, so we have to be quick!  This would be a great one for anybody who doesn't do much sewing because iron-on shirts would be wonderful!!



I came, I clicked, I was told I didn't have permission to view.  Is it up or still in 'draft' mode?

Deb


----------



## livndisney

Astro Orbiter said:


> I came, I clicked, I was told I didn't have permission to view.  Is it up or still in 'draft' mode?
> 
> Deb



I got the same message.


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi everyone!  I've been lurking for a while, but now I am ready to jump in booth feet.  I was originally intimidated to join (actually I still am intimidated!! ) because you ladies are really amazingly talented! 

I haven't sewn in propable 15 years, since  I was a teenager so I am rusty.  I wanted to share with you a couple things I did recently...they aren't nearly as good as the work you all do, but I wanted to share.





[/IMG]<a href="http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=IMG_2384.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://gi244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/IMG_2384.jpg" border="0" alt="Princess and the Frog"></a>









The little one is my DD Ella (3) and the other guy is my brother\

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## syncsk8mom

I am trying to post these again...first try didn't work

<a href="http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=IMG_2053.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://gi244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/IMG_2053.jpg" border="0" alt="Bowling Shirt"></a>

I can't get this to work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McDuck

Try copying the bottom link code on Photobucket and pasting that one in.  It starts with


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow she is really beautiful!!!!!!! I totally think that vision problems cause "developmental delays". I work with a lot of children who have developmental delays and have seen the difference with correction. Its like all of the sudden they start doing things very quickly. Keep giving her that tummy time!! Its so important for development of the musculature in the back and shoulders and arms. Challenge her to sit. One of my favorite therapy positions is to hang something fun around my neck and sit crosslegged on the floor with the baby sitting where my legs cross facing me (does this make sense). In this position its so easy for me to have my hands just behind them (not touching if possible) to catch them. I also love to have them facing away from me on my knee, holding them right at the hips and tilting them in different directions to make them work their trunk muscles. You could also do this on a ball!!! Its FUN!!!



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



So sorry for your hard weekend of losses - soooo sad.......

LOVE the EPCOT Vida!!!

I would vote for Anderson too!!!

Heather - YES - you are still in the club!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Wow she is really beautiful!!!!!!! I totally think that vision problems cause "developmental delays". I work with a lot of children who have developmental delays and have seen the difference with correction. Its like all of the sudden they start doing things very quickly. Keep giving her that tummy time!! Its so important for development of the musculature in the back and shoulders and arms. Challenge her to sit. One of my favorite therapy positions is to hang something fun around my neck and sit crosslegged on the floor with the baby sitting where my legs cross facing me (does this make sense). In this position its so easy for me to have my hands just behind them (not touching if possible) to catch them. I also love to have them facing away from me on my knee, holding them right at the hips and tilting them in different directions to make them work their trunk muscles. You could also do this on a ball!!! Its FUN!!!



Wendy, the next time I go to China you are SO going with me!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Wendy, the next time I go to China you are SO going with me!



Only if I can bring a few kids home with me too!!!!!! lol!! When do we leave???


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Only if I can bring a few kids home with me too!!!!!! lol!! When do we leave???



Only a few? LOL. M needs more cousins


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...my computer got a virus and I have been out of commission for a week but we are up and running again.  I have been busy sewing this week though.  I am still working on the antique quilt that I have cut up and am making into 3 baby quilts.  They are pieced and ready to be quilted..yay!

I also made a friend's 2 yr old a birthday dress this week.  I will try to get pics posted tonight.  I can't possibly comment on all of the fantastic things that have been posted in the last 3 or 4 days but I caught a few quotes here and there.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all, I am so proud I could burst!  You know I have been soooooooo askeered to shirr.  Like, reeeeaaaallly scared.  Well, I practiced a couple of times, took a deep breath, and...
> (excuse the lousy pics please, I can't take DD outside, it's too cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Whimsy Couture bow twirl pattern; I added a cuff to the bottom a la Carla C; and followed Carla's way of doing the seams.  The only thing I'm not happy with is that it ruffles out at the top, and you can see the inside of the hem; I think next time I won't allow as much unshirred area at the top, and I'll make a much wider hem, so the stitches aren't visible at the top.  But overall I feel pretty good about it; I know it's not perfect, but I really feel like I accomplished something I was afraid of; and that feels pretty awesome.  Thank you so much for those who encouraged me and patiently explained the process.  I am amazed now that I see how easy it is that ya didn't just knock me upside the head LOL.



Nicole - I love the shirred look.  It turne dout so cute.  And I keep seeing this fabric and haven't bought it.  I love it with the mickey dots!!



twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!!!



This is just awesome!!  You did a fantastic job on this.  I love the whole color scheme and the wording!  



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



So sorry for the losses this week.  That is so sad!  I too had a miscarriage many years ago and know the pain they are going through.  

The Vida is super cute!  Love the applique and I really like the bodice fabric!
Where did you get it?



McDuck said:


> I got to play with my sewing machine today!!!!!
> 
> I made an arm cover for DD's mobile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:



Cute mobile arm cover.  That was a great idea to make it match the curtains.  They are very nice too!!


----------



## HeatherSue

SORRY GUYS!!! If you couldn't see the Big Give I posted earlier, please try again!  I got it fixed!



syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been lurking for a while, but now I am ready to jump in booth feet.  I was originally intimidated to join (actually I still am intimidated!! ) because you ladies are really amazingly talented!
> 
> I haven't sewn in propable 15 years, since  I was a teenager so I am rusty.  I wanted to share with you a couple things I did recently...they aren't nearly as good as the work you all do, but I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]<a href="http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=IMG_2384.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://gi244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/IMG_2384.jpg" border="0" alt="Princess and the Frog"></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little one is my DD Ella (3) and the other guy is my brother\
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Hi Sarah!! I know you!!  Did you try copying and pasting the


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> So sorry for your familiy's loss.  I had a miscarraige long ago and it was awful.


 I lost my first baby 8 years ago and it still hurts.



McDuck said:


> I got to play with my sewing machine today!!!!!
> 
> I made an arm cover for DD's mobile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:



That looks so cute!  My kids had a Winnie the Pooh mobile.  So, this makes me happy!


----------



## Granna4679

One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.


----------



## teresajoy

dogodisney said:


> I am so sorry about your nephew and your friends' little one. What a terrible summer you all had.



Thank you. This was almost 4 years ago, but it's still hard.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.
> .



She is beautiful Nicole. I understand hating the thought of your baby having surgery. When Lyddie had to have tubes put in her ears (a very minor surgery, I know!) I was worried sick. We are all here for you, so feel free to share anytime. 





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh my!  That's awful!  Again, I am so sorry!  Poor Lydia!
> How is your sister?  Haven't seen her on here much lately.  She's missed!



Not long after Andy (our nephew) died, the lamp in my room fell over on Lyddie's bed and started a small fire. She absolutely freaked out. (honestly, I did a bit too). She screamed and screamed about how her cousin died in a fire. She wouldn't sleep in her bed for quite awhile after that and, I threw the lamp away. 

Heather has been busy digitizing. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa,
> I missed your comments amongst all your multi quotes, I can't imagine knowing a 3 year old who died, let alone 2. So heartbreaking.
> I can't imagine trying to recover from such a loss.



It was so awful. I've known way too many little kids who've died, which makes me even more paranoid than I would be normally. 



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



Oh Elisa, I'm so sorry. Losing a baby is so hard.  My prayers are with you all. 

Your Vida is gorgeous. I love the fabrics you chose. 


CastleCreations said:


> We have a great debate in our house...There is a new silver fox in town..



I'm sticking with Brent! I think it's the smile. 



HeatherSue said:


> I But, I liked buying them on ebay so I could avoid the whole "Wow, there's a girl in the comic book store" incident that happened the last time!


 



ireland_nicole said:


> So sorry for your familiy's loss.  I had a miscarraige long ago and it was awful.


I'm so sorry. 


McDuck said:


> It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:


That is so cute!!! I've always loved that fabric! Corey had a Pooh mobile when he was a baby. It was thing he really smiled at! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am really hoping our walmart doesn't do away with the fabric department now that they have had that fire.


Heather and I were talking about that too. It's the only really nice Walmart fabric department around! 



livndisney said:


> Wendy, the next time I go to China you are SO going with me!


Are you trying to tell us something????



HeatherSue said:


> I lost my first baby 8 years ago and it still hurts.


 I think about little Hayden often. 



Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.


I LOOOOVE it!!! That is just so, well, PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow
> 
> 1. Make bobbins for the black (head) and your bow color
> 
> 
> 2. Hoop either tear away or cut away stabilizer (I have used both for this and i can't decide which I like least; they both require a lot of trimming)
> 
> 
> 3. Put in the black bobbin & black thread; attach your hoop
> 
> 
> 4. Sew the head outline onto the stabilizer (Design Step 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your outline as a guide; re-attach hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Float another piece of black felt on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Stitch the head tack down (Design Step 2/6)
> 
> 
> 8.  Remove the hoop from the machine and trim felt on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Put in the bow color bobbin & thread; re-attach hoop
> 
> 
> 10. Stitch the placement for the bow (Design Step 3/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Remove the hoop from the machine and spray the back of the stabilizer lightly with adhesive within the outline of the bow; stick a piece of felt to the back of the stabilizer using your bow outline as a guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Re-attach the hoop & float another piece of felt on top for the bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Stitch the tack down for the bow (Design Step 4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Remove the hoop again and trim the bow felt front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Switch back to the black bobbin and thread, re-attach the hoop & sew the head satin stitch (Design Step 5/6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Remove hoop & switch back to the bow bobbin & thread
> 
> 
> 17. Re-attach hoop & stitch the satin stitch for the bow and name (Design Step 6/6)
> 
> 
> 18. Take it all out and tear/cut away the stabilizer
> 
> 
> 19. Position your alligator clip on the back and cut a tiny slit for it to fit in
> 
> 
> 20. Slide the back of the clip thru the slit (you could sew a pony tail holder instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.  You're done



You are AWESOME!!!  This is such a great tutorial and such a great idea!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

CastleCreations said:


> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.



The Mickey Head Buttons are the bomb!!  Where did you find them??



HeatherSue said:


> You are AWESOME!!!  This is such a great tutorial and such a great idea!!



Thanks, but I couldn't have done it without a certain someone's awesome design


----------



## HeatherSue

*Nicole*-  She is so beautiful!  I didn't realize that she may need surgery. 



Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.


That is so sweet!!! I adore it!! That fabric is perfect!



teresajoy said:


> I'm sticking with Brent! I think it's the smile.
> 
> I think about little Hayden often.


I'm sticking with Brent, too!  

Now I'm all teary.   Thank you, Teresa. Tessa was just talking about him at the dinner table the other night.  She said "I should have a big brother and he would have been Hayden."


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Are you trying to tell us something????
> 
> 
> !!!



I have an invitation from the "Officals" in her providence to visit/tour/volunteer her orphanage.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> *Nicole*-  She is so beautiful!  I didn't realize that she may need surgery.
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!!! I adore it!! That fabric is perfect!
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with Brent, too!
> 
> Now I'm all teary.   Thank you, Teresa. Tessa was just talking about him at the dinner table the other night.  She said "I should have a big brother and he would have been Hayden."



Now you made me cry.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Now you made me cry.



Just thinking of you crying, makes me cry all over again.  

Hmmm...I think I should probably go to bed.


----------



## spongemommie05

Just dropping by to say Hello ! it's late and i should be asleep But i can't !  6 months left of school and then maybe i can get back to life, maybe sewing too. i miss it so much and i really want to help out with some more Big Gives 
Everything posted is adorable and makes me want to bust out my machine  there are so many saved post and pictures that i would love to CAB   i will try to pop on more.... wishing everyone a wonderful day and magical memories


----------



## CastleCreations

desparatelydisney said:


> The Mickey Head Buttons are the bomb!!  Where did you find them??



They are scrapbook things from Michaels. They have stickers on the back but are strong enough to be buttons.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Not long after Andy (our nephew) died, the lamp in my room fell over on Lyddie's bed and started a small fire. She absolutely freaked out. (honestly, I did a bit too). She screamed and screamed about how her cousin died in a fire. She wouldn't sleep in her bed for quite awhile after that and, I threw the lamp away.
> 
> Heather has been busy digitizing.
> !!!



Poor Lydia!  How scary!  Makenna has been really paranoid that we might have a fire for awhile and will cry and stuff (we have no idea why or where this came from) so when that happened to our friends from church, we decided not to tell her for now because we knew it would just make things worse.  I can't even begin to imagine what you guys went through.

Heather, I saw your buzz lightyear.  Any chance you are going to do a Woody and Jesse?


----------



## HeatherSue

spongemommie05 said:


> Just dropping by to say Hello ! it's late and i should be asleep But i can't !  6 months left of school and then maybe i can get back to life, maybe sewing too. i miss it so much and i really want to help out with some more Big Gives
> Everything posted is adorable and makes me want to bust out my machine  there are so many saved post and pictures that i would love to CAB   i will try to pop on more.... wishing everyone a wonderful day and magical memories


Hi Misty! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Poor Lydia!  How scary!  Makenna has been really paranoid that we might have a fire for awhile and will cry and stuff (we have no idea why or where this came from) so when that happened to our friends from church, we decided not to tell her for now because we knew it would just make things worse.  I can't even begin to imagine what you guys went through.
> 
> Heather, I saw your buzz lightyear.  Any chance you are going to do a Woody and Jesse?


I feel for poor Makenna.  I used to lay in bed at night worrying about the house catching fire.  I'd get myself so worked up I would start to cry.  I think this started for me when they talked about fire safety at school. Actually, I still lay in bed worrying.  But, at least now I have working smoke detectors everywhere and a plan!

I'm going to try to do a whole set of Toy Story characters before Toy Story 3 comes out!  So far I just have Hamm and Buzz.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So my DH asked the other day if you guys would kick me out of the group for not sewing enough...I told him no because it really is about so much more than just sewing...but I really do need to do some sewing.

I have all my ideas picked out for our trip in June...no I just have to start.  LAZY!  

The kids are home from school today after our big snow...a whole 6 inches...but wow did it ice over with 11degrees last night!  (I know some of you think the snow and temp is no big deal...but in NC it tends to be!) Poor DH had to go to work today anyway...retail and all...so he had parked his old car up the road at the high school and he rode his bike at 4:00 am a mile up to the school.  He said he would have never made it in the car it was so icy.  Then with all of the ice it took him 30 mins to go 5 miles to work.  I pray for some major melting today!

Okay...off to fold some clothes and then sew....I hope....hmmm...kids are yelling for me....may have to sew tomorrow!


----------



## RMAMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.


I know it's scary to turn your child so completely over to someone else but once her eyes are corrected she will close her developmental gaps very quickly! 



CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.


I'm so sorry for the losses you have endured this week. Love the Vida! I like the bodice fabric and the buttons.



Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.



Adorable!


----------



## tvgirlmin

CastleCreations said:


>


I think my Emmy has the tie your little cutie is wearing - it came with her "Britney Spears" looking back to school outfit from k-mart - super cute little pink schoolgirl skirt with attached pink top!  So cute - never thought of putting it with another outfit..hmmmm....



desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.


Love the Sasha!  I have never seen it before - you did an awesome job!  And our model is a total cutie, too!



ireland_nicole said:


> and the front:


Awesome job, Nicole!  It looks great!!!



plutopuppy said:


>


Aloha Karen (and Shannon!) Loved all your pics!!!!!  



twob4him said:


>



Wow!!!  This outfit is outrageous!!!  Great job and too cute - would be so awesome to wear to IOA!!!



angel23321 said:


>



Emma and Lily are too cute - and that blue fairy dress is amazing!  I love it!



desparatelydisney said:


> Supplies
> -HeatherSue's Miss Mouse with Bow & Name Design (4x4)
> -Black felt (I can get 3 clips from 1 piece of felt)
> -Colored felt for bow


Thank you, thank you, thank you for the photo tutorial!  I can't wait to try this!!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Love the warm-up suit (and I would never have noticed the boo-boos!!)!  And the dress is awesome - that fabric is great!!!  Can't wait to see the finished product...



CastleCreations said:


>


The vida is great - just beautiful!  And I am so sorry to hear of your family and friend's losses - I have been there too and it is just a horrible time.  I will be praying for them.



Granna4679 said:


>


What a cute dress!!!  Love it!!!  And where did you get the fabric?  I have a little princess I may need to get some for......

It was a busy weekend for us, I only made a quick diaper cover.  A big THANK YOU to whoever suggested converting the Easy Fits pattern into a diaper cover pattern (I can't find the post back in the thread and I forgot to bookmark it!) - it works out great!!!!  I am just tweaking it a bit more and then I can crank out covers to match all of Em's outfits!!!  Yay!!!!  No more icky pampers booty!!!


----------



## gallafamily

I have not been on here for a long time.  I have lurked many times, but now that I have gotten back into sewing more, I need some help.  I tried my very first applique this past weekend, but I need to know how you sew around all those tiny pieces?  Any suggestions?


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone, 
just a quick note, the seller on etsy who I got my long sought after fabric from (the black one which looked like magic kingdom) has found some more and relisted.  I know some of you wanted some, so here's the link
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38752703&ref=sr_list_1&&ga_search_query=amusement+park+at+night&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

hope that worked ok!

take care


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I need some advice/help.  I was sewing on my first twirl skirt when my machine started clicking and refused to gather.  I immediately cleaned it out, oiled it just in case, and rethreaded it.  It will now stitch but not gather at all.  The needle just won't go down to the fabric when it is supposed to be gathering.  Do you have any suggestions or should I just call the repair shop?

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> I LOOOOVE it!!! That is just so, well, PRECIOUS!!!



Thank you.



CastleCreations said:


> They are scrapbook things from Michaels. They have stickers on the back but are strong enough to be buttons.



Whate a cute idea!!  I have never thought to use scrapbook buttons.



RMAMom said:


> Adorable!





tvgirlmin said:


> What a cute dress!!!  Love it!!!  And where did you get the fabric?  I have a little princess I may need to get some for......



Thank you both.  HeatherSue - somehow lost your quote, but thank you also! The fabric came from Hobby Lobby.  The lady cutting said they had just put it out.


----------



## syncsk8mom

trying this yet again....







hahahaha it worked!!!!

OK.. that's my brother and my little one Ella  she's 3!  
















and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!


----------



## dogodisney

syncsk8mom....Cute outfits and you DD is adorable! 


Granna4679.... I love that Princess fabric! I may have to hit up Hobby Lobby since I just got new patterns this weekend.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I feel for poor Makenna.  I used to lay in bed at night worrying about the house catching fire.  I'd get myself so worked up I would start to cry.  I think this started for me when they talked about fire safety at school. Actually, I still lay in bed worrying.  But, at least now I have working smoke detectors everywhere and a plan!
> 
> I'm going to try to do a whole set of Toy Story characters before Toy Story 3 comes out!  So far I just have Hamm and Buzz.



Unfortunately Makenna is a worrier so we try not to talk about any of those type of things around her and we are very careful about what she watches on TV and things, but she still worries.  I feel bad for her because she can get herself very worked up.

I am so excited to see your other toy story characters.  My youngest DD loves those movies!  She calls Woody her "Yee-ha bo bo!"


----------



## tricia

CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



The Vida looks great.  So sorry for all the loss in your life this week.



McDuck said:


> I got to play with my sewing machine today!!!!!
> 
> I made an arm cover for DD's mobile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:



Cute, my DSIL loves Winnie, and would die to have that room as a nursery. (IF she EVER has a child, I so want them to get preggers so I can sew for them)



Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.



That is really cute.  I love the Precious Dress.



syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha it worked!!!!
> 
> OK.. that's my brother and my little one Ella  she's 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!



Cute daughter, and good looking customs too.


----------



## spongemommie05

syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha it worked!!!!
> 
> OK.. that's my brother and my little one Ella  she's 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!


So cute,,, i love all the outfits I especially love the Doug shirt and Squirrel I am gonna cab that and make one for my Mayson Up is his fav movie ....


----------



## syncsk8mom

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!

As for the Dug shirt.....we got a TON of mileage out of it this weekend.....Kirk wore it to every park and people and CM's would just yell out SQUIRREL everywhere we went!!

The CM's said that people have really connected to Dug, gee I wonder why...he stole the hole movie


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So my DH asked the other day if you guys would kick me out of the group for not sewing enough...I told him no because it really is about so much more than just sewing...but I really do need to do some sewing.
> 
> I have all my ideas picked out for our trip in June...no I just have to start.  LAZY!
> 
> The kids are home from school today after our big snow...a whole 6 inches...but wow did it ice over with 11degrees last night!  (I know some of you think the snow and temp is no big deal...but in NC it tends to be!) Poor DH had to go to work today anyway...retail and all...so he had parked his old car up the road at the high school and he rode his bike at 4:00 am a mile up to the school.  He said he would have never made it in the car it was so icy.  Then with all of the ice it took him 30 mins to go 5 miles to work.  I pray for some major melting today!
> 
> Okay...off to fold some clothes and then sew....I hope....hmmm...kids are yelling for me....may have to sew tomorrow!



I hope things are melting for you today! 



syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!


Really cute Sarah! (did I get your name right? tell me if I didn't!) Your daughter is a cutie!!! And see how much your brother knows!  You did a good job!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So my DH asked the other day if you guys would kick me out of the group for not sewing enough...I told him no because it really is about so much more than just sewing...but I really do need to do some sewing.


I was worried I was going to get kicked out since I hadn't posted in so long!  But, we're a pretty forgiving bunch! 



gallafamily said:


> I have not been on here for a long time.  I have lurked many times, but now that I have gotten back into sewing more, I need some help.  I tried my very first applique this past weekend, but I need to know how you sew around all those tiny pieces?  Any suggestions?


Going around tiny pieces is really difficult. There isn't much I can tell you to help besides to practice!  I would do the small parts of the design with hand embroidery (needle and embroidery thread) before I got my embroidery machine.



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> just a quick note, the seller on etsy who I got my long sought after fabric from (the black one which looked like magic kingdom) has found some more and relisted.  I know some of you wanted some, so here's the link
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38752703&ref=sr_list_1&&ga_search_query=amusement+park+at+night&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> hope that worked ok!
> 
> take care


OOOHHHHH!!!! I SO want that fabric!!!!!!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some advice/help.  I was sewing on my first twirl skirt when my machine started clicking and refused to gather.  I immediately cleaned it out, oiled it just in case, and rethreaded it.  It will now stitch but not gather at all.  The needle just won't go down to the fabric when it is supposed to be gathering.  Do you have any suggestions or should I just call the repair shop?
> 
> Dawn


It sounds like you did everything I would have tried in that situation.  I don't know what else you could do.  Hopefully someone will have a suggestion.



syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....


Yay! You've graduated from  your Fisher Price computer!   I love the outfits you made for the trip! Your daughter looks so tiny next to Dug!  She is absolutely adorable!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Unfortunately Makenna is a worrier so we try not to talk about any of those type of things around her and we are very careful about what she watches on TV and things, but she still worries.  I feel bad for her because she can get herself very worked up.
> 
> I am so excited to see your other toy story characters.  My youngest DD loves those movies!  She calls Woody her "Yee-ha bo bo!"


"Yee-ha bo bo", huh?  That's a new one!  Too cute!


----------



## woodkins

Hi Everyone...I just purchased the raglan tee pattern & the Olivia so now I am on the hunt for the perfect fabric. If anyone has a great online supplier of knits please let me know. We only have a Joann here with a very limited knits section. I am really looking for prints, but any suppliers you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Really cute Sarah! (did I get your name right? tell me if I didn't!) Your daughter is a cutie!!! And see how much your brother knows!  You did a good job!



You have super duper name remembering abilities!


----------



## teresajoy

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some advice/help.  I was sewing on my first twirl skirt when my machine started clicking and refused to gather.  I immediately cleaned it out, oiled it just in case, and rethreaded it.  It will now stitch but not gather at all.  The needle just won't go down to the fabric when it is supposed to be gathering.  Do you have any suggestions or should I just call the repair shop?
> 
> Dawn



Dawn, I'm not sure what you mean. What method are you using to gather?


----------



## billwendy

syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha it worked!!!!
> 
> OK.. that's my brother and my little one Ella  she's 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!



Oh my gosh - LOVE your Brother's shirt!! And your little darling is so cute too!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for the wonderful PM's and messages - I LOVE getting them!!!!!!!

Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## busy mommy

I hope I don't get kicked out of the club for not posting either.  I promise I've been sewing.  Just not as much as I would like.  I have Mardi Gras tops finished except for buttons.  If Abbie will ever stay home long enough, I will take a picture of her and Maddie in their matching tops.  
I ordered my first design from HeatherSue.  Now I understand why everyone thinks her designs are the best.  

Everyone has posted some great outfits.  I wish I had time to comment on all of them.


----------



## dogodisney

billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for the wonderful PM's and messages - I LOVE getting them!!!!!!!
> 
> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!



YEAH Daniel!!!!!!   That is wonderful news!  Thank you for the update Wendy! Daniel has been on my mind all weekend. I was going to put a card in the mail today but when I went through my stash I didn't have anything that I liked so I will have to go get one.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!





*YEA!!!!!*


----------



## Granna4679

Bought some New Orleans saints fabric this weekend.  I actually thought I would have time to make something but didn't......soooooo...if anyone is interested....


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!



That is great news!! So happy for all of you!


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Bought some New Orleans saints fabric this weekend.  I actually thought I would have time to make something but didn't......soooooo...if anyone is interested....



Which variety did you get?


----------



## MinnieForMe

I cheated.  Here's the dress I bought for Corinne for Animal Kingdom.  Now, I need to make matching tshirts for the boys (dh, grandpa and our two boys) and my mother and myself.  

I'm thinking black for the boys with Heather's swirl Mickey in the logo area of a shirt.  I've done Safari Mickey twice in the past.  Pink for my mother and myself with the same swirl Mickey.  Now, here's my question.  What three colors should I make the swirl Mickey? Should they match Corinne's dress or be the traditional Mickey colors?  Should I add 2010 below it?  

I'm willing to listen to any ideas!  Thanks.


----------



## squirrel

My sister's MIL lost a child and she won't let her other two children celebrate Mother's Day.  She won't come to a baby shower we have planned for my sister as it's a month before the baby is due.  She told my sister she will only attend a shower after the baby is due.  She hasn't bought anything for her grandchild (only one) and won't until it is born.  

I don't have any children, so I haven't lost any-But it seems like she should have had some grief counciling years ago.

My sister has had a few miscarages.  This pregnancy was suppose to be twins, but she lost one.  She was so happy when she found out she was still pregnant, as she didn't know she was pregnant with twins.

I can't believe her MIL.


----------



## Haganfam5

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> just a quick note, the seller on etsy who I got my long sought after fabric from (the black one which looked like magic kingdom) has found some more and relisted.  I know some of you wanted some, so here's the link
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38752703&ref=sr_list_1&&ga_search_query=amusement+park+at+night&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> hope that worked ok!
> 
> take care


It's funny you mention that, I was searching etsy yesterday for some. I think I may be too late once again....Thanks for the info though!



billwendy said:


> Oh my gosh - LOVE your Brother's shirt!! And your little darling is so cute too!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the wonderful PM's and messages - I LOVE getting them!!!!!!!
> 
> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!



I am so happy to hear that all is looking up for Daniel!  GO DANIEL!!!  Best wishes for him and his family!


----------



## MinnieForMe

tricia said:


> The Vida looks great.  So sorry for all the loss in your life this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, my DSIL loves Winnie, and would die to have that room as a nursery. (IF she EVER has a child, I so want them to get preggers so I can sew for them)
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cute.  I love the Precious Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute daughter, and good looking customs too.



These are adorable.  Where was the dog from UP?


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieForMe said:


> I'm willing to listen to any ideas!  Thanks.




oh I like the colors in this dress. great choice!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!



 GO DANIEL!!!




MinnieForMe said:


> I cheated.  Here's the dress I bought for Corinne for Animal Kingdom.  Now, I need to make matching tshirts for the boys (dh, grandpa and our two boys) and my mother and myself.
> 
> I'm thinking black for the boys with Heather's swirl Mickey in the logo area of a shirt.  I've done Safari Mickey twice in the past.  Pink for my mother and myself with the same swirl Mickey.  Now, here's my question.  What three colors should I make the swirl Mickey? Should they match Corinne's dress or be the traditional Mickey colors?  Should I add 2010 below it?
> 
> I'm willing to listen to any ideas!  Thanks.



Love the dress; I'd either go with the colors in the dress or  zebra stripe.


----------



## Granna4679

syncsk8mom said:


> trying this yet again....
> 
> hahahaha it worked!!!!
> 
> OK.. that's my brother and my little one Ella  she's 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my brother said I should only use a computer labeled Fisher Price!!



Cute little one and I love the Princess and the frog outfit!!  I haven't tried the bowling shirt yet but this is a cute fabric combination...very girly!



tricia said:


> That is really cute.  I love the Precious Dress.



Thanks...that was my first time to make it, but I think I will be making a lot more of them for my DGDs.



McDuck said:


> Which variety did you get?



It is black with the State of Louisiana shape on it and it says "Saints" all over it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

CastleCreations said:


> We've had some terrible losses this week. My brother's wife lost her baby this week. She was around 16 weeks. There is also a wonderful nurse at work, who also lost her baby. She was 16 weeks also. So terrible. I can't imagine.
> I did manage to get my Epcot Vida done, and now I'm searching for ideas for my next outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it came out, but I'm still not sold on the fabric for the bodice. I do like the buttons across the bottom.



It come out great!  I'm so sorry your losses.   



McDuck said:


> I got to play with my sewing machine today!!!!!
> 
> I made an arm cover for DD's mobile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the curtains my mom made for her room.  That's Kaitlyn in the crib:



Very cute!  I had a Pooh nursery too. 



Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.



I love it!  That fabric is just adorable.  It's probably a good thing there isn't a Hobby Lobby closer than 1/2 hour away. 



HeatherSue said:


> Now I'm all teary.   Thank you, Teresa. Tessa was just talking about him at the dinner table the other night.  She said "I should have a big brother and he would have been Hayden."



  That is the sweetest thing.


----------



## tricia

woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone...I just purchased the raglan tee pattern & the Olivia so now I am on the hunt for the perfect fabric. If anyone has a great online supplier of knits please let me know. We only have a Joann here with a very limited knits section. I am really looking for prints, but any suppliers you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!!



LisaZoe has a good source.  I think it is thefabricfairy.com


----------



## *Toadstool*

McDuck said:


> Looked like $6.98 was a good price, and then I found a 10% off coupon code as well. I'm thinking with judicious pattern choice and fabric usage I might be able to get two seasons' worth of outfits from it--with even extra wearability possibly if dresses could become tops.
> 
> I didn't even try to use my cell last night.  One of my friends commented that two things can disrupt cell coverage in LA...Hurricane Katrina and the Saints going to the Super Bowl.  LOL


If you are looking for Saints fabric I know where to get some...  .. just saying. 



glorib said:


>


Very pretty! That is alot of embroidery!! I think the points look great.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


One thing I have found that helps is if you back each piece with heat and bond or wonder under and iron it down after you trim the fabric. It is annoying to do but it has helped me with some designs.


ireland_nicole said:


> When y'all are making pattern pieces from the european patterns, how do you get an even seam allowance?  I have looked and looked for something that would allow me to trace 1/4 in bigger, but I can't find anything- except rulers, but they won't help on the curves.  I know y'all must have figured this out, and I'm probably missing the obvious here- wouldn't be the first time LOL.


 You can get a *pen that will trace seam allowances* here:
http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?prod_id=2225&criteria=seam+pen
Instead of doing that I know just chalk the actual stitching line that is on the pattern onto the fabric.. I just stich on that line and cut off the rest of the seam allowance.. so I just kidna cut around the pattern instead of it being exact.. That makes no sense. I hope you get what I mean.. I am bad at explaining myself.



CastleCreations said:


> Here is a sneak peek of my latest. It hasn't been appliqued yet. Just fused down. Maybe later with the applique...


Beautiful!!!!


NaeNae said:


> Okay dear disbuddies, my computer got a trojan virus today.  My son had to wipe the computer clean and reinstall only the necessaties software back on. He said we had too much junk on our computer.  Anyway I lost all of my bookmarks and favorites for all of the blogs, embroidery sites and sewing sites.  I would really appreciate it if everyone would share their favorite websites with me so I can rebuild my files.   TIA


 *NaeNae you need google bookmarks!!! *
It will save your bookmarks under your screen name and you will never ever lose them. You can sign in and use them on different computers. You can download the google toolbar and access them from there or use the igoogle home page thingie.



Jenjulia said:


>


I enjoyed your minnie trippie. SHe is adorable!!



tricia said:


> And I just had to comment on the above, cause I *hate* doing buttons.  Button holes, not so bad (I have to use MILs machine tho), but I always tell people that I am sorry if their buttons fall off, I am just no good at sewing them on so that they stay.


Are you sewing the buttons on the sewing machine?? I sew my buttons on by hand and have never had one come off. I know I have a button foot, but would never try that. It is very easy to sew a button on by hand. PM me if you need instructions of some sort. You probably wont see this because I am so far behind though!



woodkins said:


> Enabler Alert...You Can Make This website is having 20% off all purchases this weekend!! Code is: SuperSale


Thank you! I got a couple of patterns thanks to this code!



twob4him said:


> Sitting by the window like in the book but instead of rain...we are getting snow!!!!


SHe is so pretty in that! I love the outfit. Now I need some of that fabric.. I know.. goodluck to me! LOL!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


That bear is adorable!! Is that an anitagooddesigns? Stitches out so well!!!
The Candy dress is going to be beautiful!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Praying for baby Hannah!!! How scary for you guys. 


What is the *reading program* thing that a few of you had said helped your kiddos? I can't remember the name of it and was looking for it for a friend of mine. Her kid is having trouble with reading. It wasn't hooked on phonics. Maybe someone will remember?
I am so far behind. I have been sewing Saints stuff. *Who* *Dat!!!!*


----------



## *Toadstool*

tricia said:


> LisaZoe has a good source.  I think it is thefabricfairy.com


And Chez Ami and Wazoodle.


----------



## luvinyou

woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone...I just purchased the raglan tee pattern & the Olivia so now I am on the hunt for the perfect fabric. If anyone has a great online supplier of knits please let me know. We only have a Joann here with a very limited knits section. I am really looking for prints, but any suppliers you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!!



Chez Ami is what was suggested to me, though I have never ordered from them.

http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file...fabricshop&subgroup=&sessionid=2UU14WSRE00816


----------



## desparatelydisney

Chez Ami is running a sale right now.  Some of their knits are 3.50/yd.  The sale fabrics come in pre-cut 2yd pieces.


----------



## woodkins

*Toadstool* said:


> And Chez Ami and Wazoodle.





luvinyou said:


> Chez Ami is what was suggested to me, though I have never ordered from them.
> 
> http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file...fabricshop&subgroup=&sessionid=2UU14WSRE00816





desparatelydisney said:


> Chez Ami is running a sale right now.  Some of their knits are 3.50/yd.  The sale fabrics come in pre-cut 2yd pieces.



Thanks for all the info ladies....my husband says thanks too


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I just wanted to say thank you for the supportive comments regarding Hannah- its been great to hear of some of you with first hand experience.
We continue with the eye drop therapy (like a patch for a baby-but drops instead) until Feb 9th and then we meet with the surgeon. Reading about what they do to her eye is really scary. I have been getting her adjusted once a month or so since she was a month old, and she has needed cranial adjustments for a long time, they do seem to bring her some relief, but it is short lived. I hadnt put it together until my Dr looked over her history today.
I have a condition where I use 1 eye at a time (so those 3-D shows at Disney don't work for me) I went thru patches as a kid, but I wouldnt wish it on Hannah. Her Daddy had a lazy eye that is corrected thru glasses. Somehow big sis didn't get it, but Hannah did.
I am so excited, I made more progress on my LOUD candy dress today!
Hope to get close to done tomorrow!


----------



## sahm1000

Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.



Very cute!  I'm sure your friend's little girl will love it!  Perfectly precious for a pretty princess (say that three times fast now!!).  



spongemommie05 said:


> Just dropping by to say Hello ! it's late and i should be asleep But i can't !  6 months left of school and then maybe i can get back to life, maybe sewing too. i miss it so much and i really want to help out with some more Big Gives
> Everything posted is adorable and makes me want to bust out my machine  there are so many saved post and pictures that i would love to CAB   i will try to pop on more.... wishing everyone a wonderful day and magical memories




Long time no see!  So glad you stopped in and checked on us!  We miss you and Utahmama!  Neither one of you are around much!



woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone...I just purchased the raglan tee pattern & the Olivia so now I am on the hunt for the perfect fabric. If anyone has a great online supplier of knits please let me know. We only have a Joann here with a very limited knits section. I am really looking for prints, but any suppliers you are willing to share would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!!



Like everyone else I was going to suggest Patsy Aiken/Chez Ami.  They have really cute prints and great prices.  



HeatherSue said:


> You have super duper name remembering abilities!



She has a crazy name remembering ability!  Most days I can't remember my own kids names let alone on here!


----------



## karamat

twob4him said:


>



I loved seeing the skirt on Facebook, but whole thing together to WONDERFUL!



twob4him said:


> Love the Vida!!! It came out great!!! I have more ideas than time right now... I would like to make a Give a Mouse a Cookie outfit, a Pokey Little Puppy outfit, a Penguin outfit...special request from dd, a Maisy outfit and I still have to make another Cat in the Hat. Help yourself to any of those!!!



I've been wanting to make DD a Poky Little Puppy Vida... just need to find some time it get it made.  Maybe after Valentine's Day outfit is done and before I start on something for our day at the Rodeo (I know the fabrics I'm going to use for that - Riley Blake's Wanna Be A Cowboy in pink/brown - but I'm stumpped on what to make so I haven't started anything yet!)


----------



## Cloudwatcher

Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.  

These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.


----------



## squirrel

*Toadstool* said:


> What is the *reading program* thing that a few of you had said helped your kiddos? I can't remember the name of it and was looking for it for a friend of mine. Her kid is having trouble with reading. It wasn't hooked on phonics. Maybe someone will remember?
> I am so far behind. I have been sewing Saints stuff. *Who* *Dat!!!!*




I think the one you want is www.starfall.com


----------



## *Toadstool*

squirrel said:


> I think the one you want is www.starfall.com



Thanks. That isn't the one I was looking for, but I will send a link to her to investigate.


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks. That isn't the one I was looking for, but I will send a link to her to investigate.



Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!


----------



## fairygoodmother

*Toadstool* said:


> Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!



Are you referring to "Handwriting Without Tears"?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.


Very cute!! We all start with easy and then get more ambitious. I love A line dresses, and always go back to that pattern for a quick and easy dress. Good luck with the buttonholes!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Oh my gosh - LOVE your Brother's shirt!! And your little darling is so cute too!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the wonderful PM's and messages - I LOVE getting them!!!!!!!
> 
> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!



WOOHOO!!!!!



MinnieForMe said:


> I cheated.  Here's the dress I bought for Corinne for Animal Kingdom.  Now, I need to make matching tshirts for the boys (dh, grandpa and our two boys) and my mother and myself.
> 
> I'm thinking black for the boys with Heather's swirl Mickey in the logo area of a shirt.  I've done Safari Mickey twice in the past.  Pink for my mother and myself with the same swirl Mickey.  Now, here's my question.  What three colors should I make the swirl Mickey? Should they match Corinne's dress or be the traditional Mickey colors?  Should I add 2010 below it?
> 
> I'm willing to listen to any ideas!  Thanks.


That is adorable!! I'm not sure about the colors for the swirl Mickey. 



squirrel said:


> My sister's MIL lost a child and she won't let her other two children celebrate Mother's Day.  She won't come to a baby shower we have planned for my sister as it's a month before the baby is due.  She told my sister she will only attend a shower after the baby is due.  She hasn't bought anything for her grandchild (only one) and won't until it is born.
> 
> I don't have any children, so I haven't lost any-But it seems like she should have had some grief counciling years ago.
> 
> My sister has had a few miscarages.  This pregnancy was suppose to be twins, but she lost one.  She was so happy when she found out she was still pregnant, as she didn't know she was pregnant with twins.
> 
> I can't believe her MIL.



That is so sad for everyone. 



HeatherSue said:


> You have super duper name remembering abilities!



Only if I see it wrote down! In real life, I'm horrible! Are you Heather or Teresa???? 



Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.


SO cute!!! I love them!



squirrel said:


> I think the one you want is www.starfall.com


Lyddie was using that today when she wasn't sleeping! She loves that site. 


*Toadstool* said:


> Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!




ETA: Was it this site? http://www.hwtears.com/ Handwriting Without Tears
Something about ".....Without Tears" I think I have a link to it somewhere. BillWendy suggested it, right?


----------



## teresajoy

OOH! I almost forgot! YCMT has a contest going on right now. They have a surprise and all you have to do is guess what it is to be entered into a random drawing for a goody bag of DIY stuff! (including fabric!!) It would be so fun if one of us won it!

Here's the linky:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/blog/928/guess-our-secret-win-a-diy-gift-bag-filled-with-goodies.html


----------



## DisneyKings

Does anyone know where I can find a Wall-E applique or embroidery design (PES)?  I'd like to make a shirt to finish off the outfits for Aidan's give, but don't have any designs of his fave characters...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).


Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Oh no, I'm sorry!  Your Dad has a great sense of humor though! I hope he can keep his spirits up. I feel for your family, this has got to be very frightening for you guys.


----------



## froggy33

Got my stuff done for the big give!
The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.















Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.

Jessica


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Prayers being said.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Wall-E applique or embroidery design (PES)?  I'd like to make a shirt to finish off the outfits for Aidan's give, but don't have any designs of his fave characters...



I don't think Heather has Wall-E, but http://stitchontime.com does. 



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



Do you have a link to the tutorial? I love the top! Well, I love everything!!! They are going to be so excited!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> I don't think Heather has Wall-E, but http://stitchontime.com does.



Thanks!  I'm still new to it all--I checked Heather's store 1st, & wasn't sure where else to look.  Off to look now!


----------



## mtnmomma3

I love the Lil Blue Boo shout out... she is a friend of mine from college and is super talented!!! She has some great patterns for funky knit dresses .. I am making my girls some for our March trip using the retro looking Mickey T's they have at Old Navy right now


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


> Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!



Handwriting Without Tears was suggested to me by the occupational therapist at the school and Wendy!

But...I have to tell you that starfall is wonderful for emergent readers. The kids really really love it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).



 Glad your dad has kept his sense of humor and we will be thinking of you and your dad.


----------



## NiniMorris

*Toadstool* said:


> Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!



I second and third the info about Handwriting Without Tears.  It was started by an OT and is specifically designed for kids that have problems.  In the Sec Ed class my son was in in Pre-K they used both the HWT and Starfall.  My son loves them both.

As for reading (I know that is not what you were really asking about) we have started using Earobics.  We have been using it for about 3 weeks and he is still loving it.  It is a bit more expensive, but so far is showing some pretty awesome results!


For all the other posts I did not capture, just want to say, some beautiful stuff being posted!
Wonderful news about Daniel!  
I have added so many to my prayer list!


I have been under the weather for a bit, but actually think I might take a shower this morning!

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> One of our friends has a little girl with Spina Bifida.  She will turn 2 this week.  I made this for her birthday.  I saw this fabric just as they were putting it out the other day and knew right off this was what I would use.
> I love this pattern...it was so easy and I think it turned out so cute.


Oh my! This is so sweet! Nicely made! Lovely rounded collars too!


desparatelydisney said:


> Latest project....
> 
> This was my first try at the Farbenmix Sasha.  I will make the next size up next time...it's a little tight over the shirt but will be great in the spring by itself.


Oooooh, I really like this- I like your fabric combo and I love cherries! So cute- but the chest doesnt look small to me


Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.


These are super, I like the A-line patterns, they lend themselves to such flexibility in the creative department and for wearing- under all sorts of shirts in all kinds of weather. Nice job- these look really cute! I love the pink!



fairygoodmother said:


> Are you referring to "Handwriting Without Tears"?


I want to look into this, Megan while she can write a few letters, I would love a program that I can do at home to encourage her.


teresajoy said:


> OOH! I almost forgot! YCMT has a contest going on right now. They have a surprise and all you have to do is guess what it is to be entered into a random drawing for a goody bag of DIY stuff! (including fabric!!) It would be so fun if one of us won it!
> 
> Here's the linky:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/blog/928/guess-our-secret-win-a-diy-gift-bag-filled-with-goodies.html


I will need to check this out later, after MOPS today (Mothers of Preschoolers- anybody else do this?)



DisneyKings said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Wall-E applique or embroidery design (PES)?  I'd like to make a shirt to finish off the outfits for Aidan's give, but don't have any designs of his fave characters...


Yes! I saw large ones at Jo Anns recently. I can go back and get it for you if you need me to.


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.


Your strength is an inspiration! Your Dad sounds like he's handling it with humor- a good way to go through life! My Father is entirely too serious. Please keep posting about his progress!


froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica


Jessica, this is so different from what I have seen you do before, which I like, but I really love this and the capris too! I love the paisley white on white- do you know who makes that?
Nice job!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.



Prayers said 



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.



I LOVE the top.  The appliques are great too, but that top is wonderful.  You guys are sooo fast.  I looked at the gives this time but knew I could never keep up with y'all. 



Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.



Great job!  Isn't it fun?!  Warning...it's also addictive


----------



## mtnmomma3

Happy Tuesday all! Just wanted to share some pics from our trip last October... I was new to sewing when I stumbled across this thread and you all know what happens then... a new obsession with customs for our trip. We are going back in March with our DD and our 6 month old twin girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon!
Since I am new to posting I am going to start with one and see how it goes






Getting her special gift from Mickey the morning we left!


----------



## mtnmomma3

OK.. seemed to work!









Love Minnie checking out her dress!





Can't pass up this shot!





This is my favorite! We were on our way to breakfast in the castle.










Showing Belle where she was on her outfit!!! 










This is the wrap skirt from YCMT... didn't photograph well!






Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!


----------



## Cloudwatcher

desparatelydisney said:


> Great job!  Isn't it fun?!  Warning...it's also addictive



Yes it is fun and very addictive.   After I got off the computer last night I finished up an a-line halter dress for DD5.   She loves it, but I will have to add length to it since it is to short for her to wear anywhere but our house.   
But now that I think about it, I could just cut it off and make it a shirt. hmmmm  I will have to ask her what she wants to do with it.


----------



## pitterpat

froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



Wow!  I LOVE that Tink top!  Could you give a little more details about where you learned how to do it?



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Prayers for your dad and all of your family.  I'm sorry you are going through such a tough time.



mtnmomma3 said:


> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!



You did a great job with so many outfits!  I really like them all, but my favorite is the pink and white on the beach (I think I saved the right one!)  Just precious --- and your daughter makes the outfits even cuter!



I have been busy.  Luckily I'm at work now so I can catch up on reading 

I am taking a break from working on our Disney outfits --- even though it is just a month now!!!  But, Valentine's Day comes first so I'm getting those ready.  We are going to the circus on VDay so I decided to go with the VDay theme even though a circus theme would be SO cute.  Has anyone ever done a special circusy outfit?


----------



## allaboutaprincess

mtnmomma3 said:


> OK.. seemed to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Minnie checking out her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't pass up this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite! We were on our way to breakfast in the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing Belle where she was on her outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrap skirt from YCMT... didn't photograph well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!



What adorable outfits!!!  SOOOOO cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

busy mommy said:


> I ordered my first design from HeatherSue.  Now I understand why everyone thinks her designs are the best.


  That is so sweet of you to say!



MinnieForMe said:


> I'm thinking black for the boys with Heather's swirl Mickey in the logo area of a shirt.  I've done Safari Mickey twice in the past.  Pink for my mother and myself with the same swirl Mickey.  Now, here's my question.  What three colors should I make the swirl Mickey? Should they match Corinne's dress or be the traditional Mickey colors?  Should I add 2010 below it?


I think it would be cute to pull 3 colors out of the dress to use for the swirl!



squirrel said:


> My sister's MIL lost a child and she won't let her other two children celebrate Mother's Day.  She won't come to a baby shower we have planned for my sister as it's a month before the baby is due.  She told my sister she will only attend a shower after the baby is due.  She hasn't bought anything for her grandchild (only one) and won't until it is born.
> 
> I don't have any children, so I haven't lost any-But it seems like she should have had some grief counciling years ago.
> 
> My sister has had a few miscarages.  This pregnancy was suppose to be twins, but she lost one.  She was so happy when she found out she was still pregnant, as she didn't know she was pregnant with twins.
> 
> I can't believe her MIL.


It does sound like she should have had some counseling.  I'm sure she doesn't mean to be like this.  It's just so sad for everyone involved. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for the supportive comments regarding Hannah- its been great to hear of some of you with first hand experience.
> We continue with the eye drop therapy (like a patch for a baby-but drops instead) until Feb 9th and then we meet with the surgeon. Reading about what they do to her eye is really scary. I have been getting her adjusted once a month or so since she was a month old, and she has needed cranial adjustments for a long time, they do seem to bring her some relief, but it is short lived. I hadnt put it together until my Dr looked over her history today.
> I have a condition where I use 1 eye at a time (so those 3-D shows at Disney don't work for me) I went thru patches as a kid, but I wouldnt wish it on Hannah. Her Daddy had a lazy eye that is corrected thru glasses. Somehow big sis didn't get it, but Hannah did.
> I am so excited, I made more progress on my LOUD candy dress today!
> Hope to get close to done tomorrow!


Henry had some sort of eye problem as a kid where he had to wear a patch over one of his eyes. He should have had surgery as he wouldn't leave the patch on and so the therapy didn't work.  He's now blind in his left eye.  So, even though surgery sounds scary, it sounds like it's the best option if this therapy doesn't work.    I'm sorry you all have to go through this.  



Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.


I think you're doing a great job!!  These are going to be so cute on your girls!  



fairygoodmother said:


> Are you referring to "Handwriting Without Tears"?


They used this program when Tessa was in kindergarten.  But, apparently, there are tears when the teacher yells "STOP!" puts a big red "X" over the work the child is doing and reprimands them for writing the letter wrong (supposed to start at the top, not the bottom)- all in the 2nd week of kindergarten.    I really don't want to send Sawyer to that teacher in a few years.  But, she's the only kindergarten teacher we have.  UGH!  



teresajoy said:


> OOH! I almost forgot! YCMT has a contest going on right now. They have a surprise and all you have to do is guess what it is to be entered into a random drawing for a goody bag of DIY stuff! (including fabric!!) It would be so fun if one of us won it!
> 
> Here's the linky:
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/blog/928/guess-our-secret-win-a-diy-gift-bag-filled-with-goodies.html


Thanks for reminding me!  I was going to do that this morning and forgot!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.


  I know this must be so scary for you all.  I'm sorry you're all going through this.

I have a question about his anticoagulants.  Why is he on them?  If he is at risk for clotting, make sure they supplement him with Lovenox shots up until a few hours before surgery.  Lovenox is a blood thinner that will be clear from the blood within several hours.  So, it's great to use up until surgery when they have to take you off of Coumadin.  I am not a doctor, I just play one on the Dis!  



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.


WOW!!!! These are fabulous!! Did you dothe Buzz and Woody by hand? They look fantastic!  I adore the Tinkerbell outfit, too! WOW!



Stephres said:


> Handwriting Without Tears was suggested to me by the occupational therapist at the school and Wendy!


I just wanted to say "Hi!" since it's been a long time since we've been on here within a few pages of each other!



mtnmomma3 said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Just wanted to share some pics from our trip last October... I was new to sewing when I stumbled across this thread and you all know what happens then... a new obsession with customs for our trip. We are going back in March with our DD and our 6 month old twin girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon!
> Since I am new to posting I am going to start with one and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her special gift from Mickey the morning we left!



I LOVE all of the Disney pictures (I lost the quote for the other ones).  You did a fantastic job on all of the outfits!! I bet she got tons of attention!! My favorite picture is the one in front of the castle where it looks like you have the whole place to yourselves!! LOVE it!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).



I totally understand the frustration of when you should go.  Its hard enough to handle everyday family life and juggle a job as well, but then to have to throw something else pressing into the mix.  I admire your strength.  I will keep you and your father in my prayers.



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



You have outdone yourself!!  These outfits are adorable.  They are going to be jumping up and down with joy when they receive these!!  I especially love the Tink sillouette.  So unique.



mtnmomma3 said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Just wanted to share some pics from our trip last October... I was new to sewing when I stumbled across this thread and you all know what happens then... a new obsession with customs for our trip. We are going back in March with our DD and our 6 month old twin girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon!
> Since I am new to posting I am going to start with one and see how it goes





mtnmomma3 said:


> This is my favorite! We were on our way to breakfast in the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!



All of your customs are fantastic!!  Your DD is just adorable and she looks so happy in the picture with Sleeping Beauty.  I LOVE the smile in this picture!!!!
I can't wait to see what you make for all 3 for your March trip.


----------



## tricia

*Toadstool* said:


> Are you sewing the buttons on the sewing machine?? I sew my buttons on by hand and have never had one come off. I know I have a button foot, but would never try that. It is very easy to sew a button on by hand. PM me if you need instructions of some sort. You probably wont see this because I am so far behind though!



Just wanted to let you know that I did see this, and people who wear the stuff I sew buttons onto say it is just my own personal Paranoia and that the buttons stay on.  Thanks for your offer of help tho, it is appreciated, such nice people on this thread. 

Oh, and I have also used Handwriting Without Tears for my kids.  They start the program very young, and there are workbooks for kids who don't write any letters yet I think.  Gets them used to the fine motor skills and some of the repeat motions involved in letter formation.



Cloudwatcher said:


> Well I finally finished 3 outfits yesterday while DH was working and I had the girls down for a nap.
> 
> These are by no means as great as the ones that everyone else does but I am proud of myself none the less.   The red outfit doesn't have buttons but I plan on getting those done on Wednesday night when I have the house to myself.



Those are great, you should be proud of yourself.




ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Prayers being said for your dad.  My DH is an amputee, he lost his arm and shoulder in a mining accident.  He also has a very dark sense of humour when it comes to this.  When he was going thru rehab we found that most of the other amputees had this kind of humour too.  Saying things like "hop in" and "you lost an arm, not a leg, what is taking you so long?"  Makes other people uncomfortable sometimes, but it is a coping mechanism, and the people close to him will get used to it, and even join in on the jokes after a while.



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



Those are great.  Love the Toy Story Appliques.



mtnmomma3 said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Just wanted to share some pics from our trip last October... I was new to sewing when I stumbled across this thread and you all know what happens then... a new obsession with customs for our trip. We are going back in March with our DD and our 6 month old twin girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon!
> Since I am new to posting I am going to start with one and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her special gift from Mickey the morning we left!



This outfit, and all the others you posted are awesome. And your DD is such a little cutie.


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Awww- what a big change in life. You are right though!!! and try to help keep up the sense of humor. I have found that if you are able to keep them open and talking about it there is much less of a chance of depression and embarassment. I work with kids, but I would think it would be applied to adults as well. I'll definately be praying for him!!!

Mtnmomma3 - LOVE your outfits sooooo adorable (as is your model)!!

The Tink, Buzz and Woody outfits are AMAZING!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Do you think Minnie is a Disboutiquer?  She has opened a Bow-tique!

Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



These turned out so cute! Woody and Buzz are awesome and I am going to have to check out Lil Blue Boo's blog!



mtnmomma3 said:


> OK.. seemed to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Minnie checking out her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't pass up this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite! We were on our way to breakfast in the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing Belle where she was on her outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrap skirt from YCMT... didn't photograph well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!




Beautiful work! My favorite is the Minnie pink polka dot outfit!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Embroidery Machines for Dummies!!!

I am looking at embroidery machines - but am clueless as to what I should be looking for!    I know that I should get a big hoop (or as big as I can afford! lol)  I mainly would like to applique - not really embroidery.  It would be nice to be able to purchase Heather Sue's designs - so I guess I need a machine with a USB port.  But what else do I look for?


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> Do you have a link to the tutorial? I love the top! Well, I love everything!!! They are going to be so excited!





mtnmomma3 said:


> I love the Lil Blue Boo shout out... she is a friend of mine from college and is super talented!!! She has some great patterns for funky knit dresses





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Jessica, this is so different from what I have seen you do before, which I like, but I really love this and the capris too! I love the paisley white on white- do you know who makes that?
> Nice job!!!





desparatelydisney said:


> I LOVE the top.  The appliques are great too, but that top is wonderful.  You guys are sooo fast.  I looked at the gives this time but knew I could never keep up with y'all.





pitterpat said:


> Wow!  I LOVE that Tink top!  Could you give a little more details about where you learned how to do it?





HeatherSue said:


> WOW!!!! These are fabulous!! Did you dothe Buzz and Woody by hand? They look fantastic!  I adore the Tinkerbell outfit, too! WOW!





Granna4679 said:


> You have outdone yourself!!  These outfits are adorable.  They are going to be jumping up and down with joy when they receive these!!  I especially love the Tink sillouette.  So unique.





tricia said:


> Those are great.  Love the Toy Story Appliques.





billwendy said:


> The Tink, Buzz and Woody outfits are AMAZING!!!



Thanks everyone!!  These outfits were really different for me!!  I only have a little girl and the two shirts were for little boys and the Tink outfit is for a 12 year old girl - obviously bigger and more fabric!  I did do the Toy Story by hand, love the way they turned out.  I thought they would be tough and take forever, but not bad.  I do little details, like the face and the checkered shirt with paint - it really helps!!

For the Tink outfit, I wanted something that was a little older looking, since she is 12.  She likes Tink and purple, so I went with it.  Someone on here had posted about the snowglobe applique - that is Lil Blue Boo.  She has a blog and sells some stuff on ymct and etsy I think (I just bought her paper doll dress- excited to use it!)  Her blog is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/  The Tink is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/07/tutorial-mixing-techniques-tinkerbell.html She seems so cool and has great stuff!!  I didn't 100% CASE the Tink, but very close!!  Now I want to do the snowglobe!

Now I need to finish my daughters Valentines dress, after I finish this stupid presentation tomorrow!!  Only 3 months and I am done with my PhD!!!!  Then hopefully I can get to working on boutique stuff!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to say thank you to Doreen from Douglassville for the card she sent to my Dad.  Pop and the boys loved it!  They really enjoyed finding Douglassville on the map and remembering we drove through on our way to Atlanta and then to Disney World.  Thanks for taking time out of your day to share some happiness 

Dawn


----------



## 2cutekidz

The outfit is awesome!  I'm doing a similar Tink for a Big Give too!  

LilBlueBoo is the seller (on YCMT) of the upcycled dress we were talking about not too long ago (I know we were talking about it on FB, I think here too.)



froggy33 said:


> Thanks everyone!!  These outfits were really different for me!!  I only have a little girl and the two shirts were for little boys and the Tink outfit is for a 12 year old girl - obviously bigger and more fabric!  I did do the Toy Story by hand, love the way they turned out.  I thought they would be tough and take forever, but not bad.  I do little details, like the face and the checkered shirt with paint - it really helps!!
> 
> For the Tink outfit, I wanted something that was a little older looking, since she is 12.  She likes Tink and purple, so I went with it.  Someone on here had posted about the snowglobe applique - that is Lil Blue Boo.  She has a blog and sells some stuff on ymct and etsy I think (I just bought her paper doll dress- excited to use it!)  Her blog is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/  The Tink is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/07/tutorial-mixing-techniques-tinkerbell.html She seems so cool and has great stuff!!  I didn't 100% CASE the Tink, but very close!!  Now I want to do the snowglobe!
> 
> Now I need to finish my daughters Valentines dress, after I finish this stupid presentation tomorrow!!  Only 3 months and I am done with my PhD!!!!  Then hopefully I can get to working on boutique stuff!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

mtnmomma3 said:


> OK.. seemed to work!



OMG!!  She is too cute!!  Love all the outfits!!  How old is she here??  We just took our daughter in Dec and she was 18mths.  We are hoping to go back in October - I look forward to her being a bit older next time.


----------



## mtnmomma3

Thanks for all the love  I can't wait to share more after our March trip!



froggy33 said:


> OMG!!  She is too cute!!  Love all the outfits!!  How old is she here??  We just took our daughter in Dec and she was 18mths.  We are hoping to go back in October - I look forward to her being a bit older next time.



She was 2 1/2 that trip and had a blast! She loved meeting the characters the most. Our March trip should be a little different with the twins (7 months) along!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn



Awesome!!  I love the color/fabric coordination.  I just made one for my DGD4 a couple weeks ago and I made Carla's peasant shirt to match it.  It went well together.


----------



## DisneyKings

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I will need to check this out later, after MOPS today (Mothers of Preschoolers- anybody else do this?)
> 
> 
> Yes! I saw large ones at Jo Anns recently. I can go back and get it for you if you need me to.



I do MOPS too--lots of fun!

I found an embroidery design of Wall-e, thanks though!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I just wanted to post that my AWESOME husband took a look at my machine last night and fixed it for me!  I have such a great husband!!  So hopefully tonight I can get one a Carla's reversible wrap around skirts cut out and ready to sew for my youngest son's preschool teacher.


----------



## froggy33

Someone asked earlier where I get the paisley white on white fabric used in the Tink top.
I just get mine at Walmart.  I think they may have something like it at JoAnns as well.  I try to buy a few yards every once in a while.  It goes a long way and I always use some white.  There is also another white on white with a little different (not paisley) pattern that I use a lot too.

I would really like some white on white polka dot.  Does anyone know where you can get that??  Thanks!!

Jessica


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> I have been under the weather for a bit, but actually think I might take a shower this morning!
> 
> Nini




Hope your feeling better! 




ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. It seems like her has a good attitude about it all. God Bless you all.


mtnmomma3.... You outfits are wonderful and your daughter is just soooo cute!


----------



## dogodisney

pitterpat said:


> But, Valentine's Day comes first so I'm getting those ready.  We are going to the circus on VDay so I decided to go with the VDay theme even though a circus theme would be SO cute.  Has anyone ever done a special circusy outfit?



We are going too, but on opening night on the 12th! I thought of making an outfit for DGD(6) but I'm not sure of what to do either. I don't want it to be too boyish or babyish.


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to say thank you to Doreen from Douglassville for the card she sent to my Dad.  Pop and the boys loved it!  They really enjoyed finding Douglassville on the map and remembering we drove through on our way to Atlanta and then to Disney World.  Thanks for taking time out of your day to share some happiness
> 
> Dawn



You are so welcome! It was my pleasure and I'm thrilled that your dad and the boys enjoyed getting it. 

Please keep me/us posted with how he is doing.


BTW..... The twirl skirt came out really nice. I love the fabrics you used.   Yeah for DH fixing your machine!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

froggy33 said:


> Someone asked earlier where I get the paisley white on white fabric used in the Tink top.
> I just get mine at Walmart.  I think they may have something like it at JoAnns as well.  I try to buy a few yards every once in a while.  It goes a long way and I always use some white.  There is also another white on white with a little different (not paisley) pattern that I use a lot too.
> 
> I would really like some white on white polka dot.  Does anyone know where you can get that??  Thanks!!
> 
> Jessica


That was me who asked- my Wal Mart no longer carries fabric...But I will check out our rinky dink Jo Anns. 
I am pretty much limited to quilt shops with expensive fabric in my area. My Jo Anns is TINY and all the other shops have relocated and the parking lot has pot holes bigger than Rhode Island.....it's really pretty funny since its in a very nice town.

I just used white polka dots on white (did you see my 101 Dalmation embroidery?) It was from my local quilt shop- has a nice hand to it- do you want me to find out who the maker is?

Anyone going in late September???? I am contemplating a trip if we can budget and save for it. Wont make a decision til Spring, who has experience with weather then...I went the first week of Oct in 2007 and it was a monsoon with really high temps...
I would try Oct again, but I want to avoid the Food & Wine Fest.
I would love to meet up with others if any one is going


----------



## squirrel

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anyone going in late September???? I am contemplating a trip if we can budget and save for it. Wont make a decision til Spring, who has experience with weather then...I went the first week of Oct in 2007 and it was a monsoon with really high temps...
> I would try Oct again, but I want to avoid the Food & Wine Fest.
> I would love to meet up with others if any one is going



I'm going Sept 30-Oct 14th


----------



## NiniMorris

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anyone going in late September???? I am contemplating a trip if we can budget and save for it. Wont make a decision til Spring, who has experience with weather then...I went the first week of Oct in 2007 and it was a monsoon with really high temps...
> I would try Oct again, but I want to avoid the Food & Wine Fest.
> I would love to meet up with others if any one is going



I went last year from Sept 19 thru the 26th.  Weather was H O T !!!!! We had a couple of sprinkles the whole week.  On our last day my DD8 suffered from heat exhaustion.  We live in GA, so we are used to the heat and humidity.  (of course the weather there sure beat the storms and flooding they had back here at home!)

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Daniel actually got dc'd from the hospital this weekend from his infection in his lines and they had him come back in today for...................HIS LAST CHEMO TREATMENT ( : WOO HOO!!!!!


Yeah!!!!! So happy for Daniel! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



I'm sorry your Dad didn't get a better outcome. Prayers for you all. 



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica


I love all of these, I especially love the toy story. I have a nephew who will be 7 in a few weeks and he would love it but my skills aren't ready for that!



NiniMorris said:


> Do you think Minnie is a Disboutiquer?  She has opened a Bow-tique!
> 
> Nini






Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn



Beautiful!! I would just go to Wal-Mart and take the skirt with you. It will be easier to decide which color T-shirt you like best.


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anyone going in late September???? I am contemplating a trip if we can budget and save for it. Wont make a decision til Spring, who has experience with weather then...I went the first week of Oct in 2007 and it was a monsoon with really high temps...
> I would try Oct again, but I want to avoid the Food & Wine Fest.
> I would love to meet up with others if any one is going[/COLOR][/COLOR]



We were there 9/26 to 10/3 last year. They had record breaking heat. It was like being there in the summer. We won't do it again, but in my book that means they're due for a mild fall this year!

We're changing back to December and will probably end up freezing this time!


----------



## disneymomof1

squirrel said:


> I'm going Sept 30-Oct 14th



We are thinking of going the first week of October.  Last year we were there 9/15-9/21, and it was very hot, but very low crowds.  So I would rather have heat then crowds.  So I think I am booking this weekend, I'm going to price it out but either WL or POFQ.  I am excited to get it booked, so I can plan outfits and ADR's (the obsessive planner in me is dying to emerge again !!!)


----------



## angel23321

We are booked Sept 24-October 1st.  I say "we" but DH doesn't know yet.


----------



## disneymomof1

Have any of you rented DVC points?  I am thinking about this for our next vacation.  What were your experiences, costs, positives, negatives, etc.  Please feel free to PM if you would like.  I just priced out WL for 8 days with dining plan, pool view room and it was $4300for the three of us.  So I am thinking renting points may be more economical.  Thanks everyone !!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mtnmomma3 said:


> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!



They are all FABULOUS!  But this one was my favorite. She is hoot (and beautiful too).  You are truly blessed.  Was this the Simply Sweet, the Emma or something else?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn



Great job & I love the color combinations.


----------



## h518may

I don't remember who made the wrap dress with the Beatrice potter material, but that helped me decide what to do with the Easter material I had.  And everyone that said how easy the pattern was is right, but the way Carla writes her patterns makes hers easier to follow.











Funny thing, I decided with the way Ash is that a button would be better than a bow on the side.  So I haven't done buttonholes on my new machine.  I start trying to figure out the buttonholes and realize I received all the presser feet for the machine except the buttonhole foot.  I will be buying one soon, for now I am very good at buttonholes on my old machine so I have to get it back out.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you rented DVC points?  I am thinking about this for our next vacation.  What were your experiences, costs, positives, negatives, etc.  Please feel free to PM if you would like.  I just priced out WL for 8 days with dining plan, pool view room and it was $4300for the three of us.  So I am thinking renting points may be more economical.  Thanks everyone !!



You might check out the DVC section of the boards for info. I just rented my points from a vacation I had to cancel. I have done it 3 times so far and it seems to be economical for the people who rent. The average price on these boards is $10 per point. If you google "dvc points calculator" you will find out how many points your vacation will cost.
Check out the rent/trade board and read the sticky at the top, and I see there is a sponsor now with a banner at the top of some pages who seems to be a middle man for renting- his prices are $13 per point. But his website does a nice job of explaining all about DVC.
You wont get daily maid service, or free dining options
But you will get nice roomy accomdations at some fab resorts.
The Owner will book your vacation and they can copy and paste the confirmation from the DVCmember website and mail a copy of the printed one when it arrives (2 weeks later).

I think renting is a great way to go!


Well, with the weather reports I have read, I dont know what to do- I can NOT function in high temps and high humidity....
But I don't want to go during the Food and Wine Fest (I want to stay at BCV or BWV and I like Epcot better without all the extra "stuff") 
We can't go in the Spring (our preferred time to travel)
The Food and Wine 2010 thing goes from Oct 1st until Nov 14th! UGH! (Just looked it up) DH and my birthday are Nov 5&9th.....but that seems soooooooooo far away....


Anyone know when the new Fairy area at MK will be completed? And Ariel's Grotto expansion? I think I read 2013 for that...
I read that all of Toontown, save Goofy's Barnstormer will be demolished - so more Minnie's sewing machine for photo ops....they are going with the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse theme.....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you rented DVC points?  I am thinking about this for our next vacation.  What were your experiences, costs, positives, negatives, etc.  Please feel free to PM if you would like.  I just priced out WL for 8 days with dining plan, pool view room and it was $4300for the three of us.  So I am thinking renting points may be more economical.  Thanks everyone !!





h518may said:


> I don't remember who made the wrap dress with the Beatrice potter material, but that helped me decide what to do with the Easter material I had.  And everyone that said how easy the pattern was is right, but the way Carla writes her patterns makes hers easier to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I decided with the way Ash is that a button would be better than a bow on the side.  So I haven't done buttonholes on my new machine.  I start trying to figure out the buttonholes and realize I received all the presser feet for the machine except the buttonhole foot.  I will be buying one soon, for now I am very good at buttonholes on my old machine so I have to get it back out.



I have this pattern, but have yet to try it- I think this came out so cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

mtnmomma3 said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Just wanted to share some pics from our trip last October... I was new to sewing when I stumbled across this thread and you all know what happens then... a new obsession with customs for our trip. We are going back in March with our DD and our 6 month old twin girls for me to run the Princess Half Marathon!
> Since I am new to posting I am going to start with one and see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her special gift from Mickey the morning we left!



I love all the outfits!!! Your daughter is so adorable!!!! When were you there in October? 



HeatherSue said:


> They used this program when Tessa was in kindergarten.  But, apparently, there are tears when the teacher yells "STOP!" puts a big red "X" over the work the child is doing and reprimands them for writing the letter wrong (supposed to start at the top, not the bottom)- all in the 2nd week of kindergarten.    I really don't want to send Sawyer to that teacher in a few years.  But, she's the only kindergarten teacher we have.  UGH!



That still makes me mad to hear!!! 
Isn't she almost retirement age?? Maybe she will be gone before Sawyer gets there. 



froggy33 said:


> Thanks everyone!!  These outfits were really different for me!!  I only have a little girl and the two shirts were for little boys and the Tink outfit is for a 12 year old girl - obviously bigger and more fabric!  I did do the Toy Story by hand, love the way they turned out.  I thought they would be tough and take forever, but not bad.  I do little details, like the face and the checkered shirt with paint - it really helps!!
> 
> For the Tink outfit, I wanted something that was a little older looking, since she is 12.  She likes Tink and purple, so I went with it.  Someone on here had posted about the snowglobe applique - that is Lil Blue Boo.  She has a blog and sells some stuff on ymct and etsy I think (I just bought her paper doll dress- excited to use it!)  Her blog is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/  The Tink is: http://lilblueboo.blogspot.com/2009/07/tutorial-mixing-techniques-tinkerbell.html She seems so cool and has great stuff!!  I didn't 100% CASE the Tink, but very close!!  Now I want to do the snowglobe!
> 
> Now I need to finish my daughters Valentines dress, after I finish this stupid presentation tomorrow!!  Only 3 months and I am done with my PhD!!!!  Then hopefully I can get to working on boutique stuff!!


Thanks for the link!! I love all the neat stuff she has on there! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn


That turned out gorgeous!!! I like Carla's Portrait Peasant top with the twirl skirts. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I just wanted to post that my AWESOME husband took a look at my machine last night and fixed it for me!  I have such a great husband!!  So hopefully tonight I can get one a Carla's reversible wrap around skirts cut out and ready to sew for my youngest son's preschool teacher.


YAY for your hubby!


----------



## bclydia

Hello ladies and Tom
Well, I'm afraid I haven't been around in quite a while.  Sorry about that.  I had a rough fall and just haven't felt up to getting involved in much let alone planning our trip to Disneyland the last week of April.  But, April will come whether I'm ready or not, so it's time to get to work on pretty things for the children to wear.  
I am going to take a page from Flylady's book and just jump in here.  There is no way I could catch up on all I've missed so I'll work on staying up to date from here.  I've seen some of the lovely things on Facebook.  
We're going to spend a week in Disneyland with another family with children of similar ages.  This will be that family's first trip so I'm excited to see them experience all of it.  Between us, we have 4 girls and 2 boys and I'm going to see if I can make up coordinating vidas for the girls with different princesses on each.  For the boys, I'll make bowling shirts.  Probably Star Wars, I think.  
Matthew turns 5 in March and wants a Star Wars party, so maybe I can get double duty out of his shirt.
Anyway, I have missed you all and you have been in my thoughts.  I'm sorry I kind of dropped off the face of the Dis for a while.  
Can't wait to see all the new things you all are working on!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am not in love with my new singer embroidery machine.  There are like NO directions in the manual and it is such a pain in the rump to thread the thing!  I think I have been spoiled with my Brother sewing machine that is SO easy to thread!  I wish I had the money to get a brother machine instead!!!

I'll tell you what I do love though....Heather's designs!  I bought my first one today and it was easy to use.  I want to buy them all now!!!


----------



## teresajoy

bclydia said:


> Hello ladies and Tom
> Well, I'm afraid I haven't been around in quite a while.  Sorry about that.  I had a rough fall and just haven't felt up to getting involved in much let alone planning our trip to Disneyland the last week of April.  But, April will come whether I'm ready or not, so it's time to get to work on pretty things for the children to wear.
> I am going to take a page from Flylady's book and just jump in here.  There is no way I could catch up on all I've missed so I'll work on staying up to date from here.  I've seen some of the lovely things on Facebook.
> We're going to spend a week in Disneyland with another family with children of similar ages.  This will be that family's first trip so I'm excited to see them experience all of it.  Between us, we have 4 girls and 2 boys and I'm going to see if I can make up coordinating vidas for the girls with different princesses on each.  For the boys, I'll make bowling shirts.  Probably Star Wars, I think.
> Matthew turns 5 in March and wants a Star Wars party, so maybe I can get double duty out of his shirt.
> Anyway, I have missed you all and you have been in my thoughts.  I'm sorry I kind of dropped off the face of the Dis for a while.
> Can't wait to see all the new things you all are working on!



Hey Lydia, it's so nice to see you over here again.  I'm so sorry for what you've been going through. I'm glad you are back! Yes, just jump right in!


----------



## froggy33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> That was me who asked- my Wal Mart no longer carries fabric...But I will check out our rinky dink Jo Anns.
> I am pretty much limited to quilt shops with expensive fabric in my area. My Jo Anns is TINY and all the other shops have relocated and the parking lot has pot holes bigger than Rhode Island.....it's really pretty funny since its in a very nice town.
> 
> I just used white polka dots on white (did you see my 101 Dalmation embroidery?) It was from my local quilt shop- has a nice hand to it- do you want me to find out who the maker is?



That would be great!  I do have a quilt shop nearby, so maybe they have some there.

If you would like I could pick you up some of that fabric from my Walmart if you can't find any.  Tomorrow I could get a pic of the other kind I have too.  I think it is only like $2.44 a yard!!


----------



## Granna4679

h518may said:


> I don't remember who made the wrap dress with the Beatrice potter material, but that helped me decide what to do with the Easter material I had.  And everyone that said how easy the pattern was is right, but the way Carla writes her patterns makes hers easier to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I decided with the way Ash is that a button would be better than a bow on the side.  So I haven't done buttonholes on my new machine.  I start trying to figure out the buttonholes and realize I received all the presser feet for the machine except the buttonhole foot.  I will be buying one soon, for now I am very good at buttonholes on my old machine so I have to get it back out.



This is beautiful.  I actually have that fabric and have never used it.  Can't make myself spend so much time on something they will wear maybe only one day.  But yours is gorgeous and I love the purple/bluish color (what do you call that...maybe periwinkle?) you put with it.


----------



## tjcrabb

Okay so I just found out that we will be attending MNSSHP this year (yay!!) and I need a costume. Yes, I know its quite a ways off but I have absolutely no idea how to sew so it may take me that long to put it together! I will be going with my sister and her family so we decided a group theme, Alice in Wonderland. Now, I have chosen to be the Queen of Hearts. (Mostly because I found some really fun ballet flats to go with the costume. LOL) I was googling ideas and most of what I found was completely inappropriate. Finally I found the perfect outfit...well if I fit a toddler dress. This is the dress I am talking about:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...ade&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

I love, love this dress but there are two small problems. 1. Its too small and 2. way out of my price range. My goal is to create something very similar to wear. My Mom will help me with the actual sewing part but I need to come up with a pattern. Has anyone seen one in this type of style? (Keep in mind I am Pooh sized!) I have tried googling keywords but nothing seems to come up. I have also looked at the pattern websites and nothing really seems to match. 

I know if anyone can help its you guys. I love looking at all your creations. Hopefully over the next several months I will also start posting my own projects.
Tricia


----------



## RMAMom

I would bet if you go to your local sewing store, Joannes, Hancock etc. you will find a summer sun dress in the pattern books that would work. If your Mom sews she will be able to sew the dress and add the second layer to the skirt without too much heartache.

Enjoy the party, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!

















Thanks for your help Heather!!!

Wendy ( :


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> 
> Wendy ( :



Wendy - those are great!  They will be fantastic for the boys (and mom and dad).


----------



## sahm1000

*Toadstool* said:


> Now that I am thinking about it... It was writing.. some kind of writing program that helped kids learn how to write. Oops.. LOL!



Nevermind!  Glad you found it!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



So sorry that this is happening.  I'll continue to say prayers for your family.  Glad your dad has a sense of humor though!



froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now I had better finish the presentation I have to give on Wednesday.
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful job!  I'm sure the kids are going to love them!



mtnmomma3 said:


> OK.. seemed to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Minnie checking out her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't pass up this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite! We were on our way to breakfast in the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing Belle where she was on her outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the wrap skirt from YCMT... didn't photograph well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  Lots of sewing to do for our upcoming trip with 3 girls!!!!




Great job!  Can't believe you just learned how to sew! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you rented DVC points?  I am thinking about this for our next vacation.  What were your experiences, costs, positives, negatives, etc.  Please feel free to PM if you would like.  I just priced out WL for 8 days with dining plan, pool view room and it was $4300for the three of us.  So I am thinking renting points may be more economical.  Thanks everyone !!



Wow!  That seems really pricey!  We went in September 2008 and our stay was a lot less for WL (but we did get free dining) and we had 2 adults and two children.  




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> 
> Wendy ( :



You do such a great job Wendy!  I need you to come live with me so you can show me how you get so much accomplished!  I finished one t-shirt yesterday and felt like it was a major accomplishment!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> 
> Wendy ( :



Amazing! And I thought I was fast! Wendy my friend, you just put me to shame!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Amazing! And I thought I was fast! Wendy my friend, you just put me to shame!



you are too funny - remember, I dont have any little "helpers" like you all do!!!!


----------



## lovestosew

my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so

this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern






















Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I have been super busy and have not had any spare time to hang out here. Tonight I finally had a little bit of time to catch up and get my pictures on he computer. Soo get ready for picture over load. Both boys had rodeo days so I made them matching bowling shirts. The sleeves, placket, and collar are a soft suede like material. They wanted to have a sherriff badge on but I couldn't find what I was looking for but I found a fabric that had several badges so the older one picked mounted police to match the horses. The youngest picked k-9 but it was covered up in these pics.

Here's Cowboy Brandon




Just a funny pic




Back of the shirt




Cowboy Dylan




Milking the cow




Riding his horse





And just for fun Brandon started hockey this week


----------



## NaeNae

lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!



FABULOUS AS USUAL!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!


It is official, I have pneumonia.  

After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.  

Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!


Nini


----------



## dogodisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> 
> Wendy ( :



Very nice! I love the animal print. 



lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!



And you threw those togther??????? WOW! Very nice. 

Your poor son. Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh you poor thing. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

The outfits posted here lately have just been terrific!  What a talented group this is!!!!  

Nini- Hope you feel better soon!  Try and rest so your body can start itself on the mend.  (Yeah.  Being a Mom, I know that is almost impossible.)

Dawn


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tjcrabb said:


> Okay so I just found out that we will be attending MNSSHP this year (yay!!) and I need a costume. Yes, I know its quite a ways off but I have absolutely no idea how to sew so it may take me that long to put it together! I will be going with my sister and her family so we decided a group theme, Alice in Wonderland. Now, I have chosen to be the Queen of Hearts. (Mostly because I found some really fun ballet flats to go with the costume. LOL) I was googling ideas and most of what I found was completely inappropriate. Finally I found the perfect outfit...well if I fit a toddler dress. This is the dress I am talking about:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...ume&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> I love, love this dress but there are two small problems. 1. Its too small and 2. way out of my price range. My goal is to create something very similar to wear. My Mom will help me with the actual sewing part but I need to come up with a pattern. Has anyone seen one in this type of style? (Keep in mind I am Pooh sized!) I have tried googling keywords but nothing seems to come up. I have also looked at the pattern websites and nothing really seems to match.
> 
> I know if anyone can help its you guys. I love looking at all your creations. Hopefully over the next several months I will also start posting my own projects.
> Tricia


 There is a pattern on YCMT.com that will give you the same sort of look and you can do it in any size!
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/skirts-dresses/The-Perfect-Dress.htm
I made this one for Jenna's Easter dress a couple years ago. It was super easy. You could modify the top layer of the skirt to look like the Ollie Girl dress.


----------



## desparatelydisney

lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern






billwendy said:


> Hi Guys, I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> Wendy ( :





lovestosew said:


>



Where on Earth do you guys find the ability to do creative things this quickly.  These are wonderful!  I have to think about what i am going to do for a week at least........then it would have taken me another 2 to 3 days to get a dress done...2 dresses or upteen shirts and shorts in one day??!!  Amazing!


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> I don't remember who made the wrap dress with the Beatrice potter material, but that helped me decide what to do with the Easter material I had.  And everyone that said how easy the pattern was is right, but the way Carla writes her patterns makes hers easier to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I decided with the way Ash is that a button would be better than a bow on the side.  So I haven't done buttonholes on my new machine.  I start trying to figure out the buttonholes and realize I received all the presser feet for the machine except the buttonhole foot.  I will be buying one soon, for now I am very good at buttonholes on my old machine so I have to get it back out.



Awesome.  Love the co-ordinating fabric.




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> 
> Wendy ( :



Great job Wendy.  I could never get all that done so quickly.  I get distracted too easily.



lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!



Great job Linette.  They are beautiful and will be loved.



PrincessMickey said:


> I have been super busy and have not had any spare time to hang out here. Tonight I finally had a little bit of time to catch up and get my pictures on he computer. Soo get ready for picture over load. Both boys had rodeo days so I made them matching bowling shirts. The sleeves, placket, and collar are a soft suede like material. They wanted to have a sherriff badge on but I couldn't find what I was looking for but I found a fabric that had several badges so the older one picked mounted police to match the horses. The youngest picked k-9 but it was covered up in these pics.
> 
> Here's Cowboy Brandon



Great Bowling shirts.


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

I got the Olivia dress pattern in the mail yesterday. I'm excited to start it. But boy does it look a little tricky to get traced to cut out!

I also just finished skirts for my girls for Valentines day and a matching on for her little 'american girl' I need to get photos of those!


----------



## pitterpat

lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!



Wow!  You always amaze me - skills + speed = wow!



NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh, Nini!  I should drive down and bring you some chicken soup (and some beautiful fabric!)  I'm so sorry you're sick - hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## tricia

luvalwaysMandy said:


> I got the Olivia dress pattern in the mail yesterday. I'm excited to start it. But boy does it look a little tricky to get traced to cut out!
> 
> I also just finished skirts for my girls for Valentines day and a matching on for her little 'american girl' I need to get photos of those!



Yes, the Olivia is a little intimidating at first.  I received the Vida and Olivia on the same day, and the Vida was spaced out nicely on the page, and easy to trace, then I opened the Olivia .  Just take your time, it really is worth it, the dress comes out so cute.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

lovestosew said:


>



I love this!  I like that it looks to be fitted at the top and flares out - is that the pattern or the shirring?  I think I've seen it several times before - what's the pattern?

Thanks!!!

Deb


----------



## NiniMorris

pitterpat said:


> Oh, Nini!  I should drive down and bring you some chicken soup (and some beautiful fabric!)  I'm so sorry you're sick - hope you have a speedy recovery!



My kids would probably appreciate the chicken soup!  LOL.   Dad took a few days off and has been at home with them.  They are officially tired of McDonalds!

Last night I wiped up a big batch of chili before heading off to the doctor.  They thought hubby had fixed it because he was stirring the pot.  They refused to eat it until I promised them I had made it!  My poor babies are being so mistreated!

I am thinking all those antibiotics they gave me last night must be doing the trick.  Besides loosing 5 pounds since last night   I am starting to feel a little better.

Friday was supposed to be grocery shopping day, so I am several days behind.  I have GOT to get out today while it is nice and get some food in this house.  

Yup...definitely feeling better...my house is looking so much messier than it did all week!  LOL

Nini


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

I made a Carla C flouncy skirt. But I want them to be reversible. (such a waste of a good fabric on the underside) So have any of you done this? I just thinking some sort of a ribbon strip over the rough part of the skirt...? Any other ideas?!


----------



## PrincessMickey

NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad you're feeling better today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi guys; I have to ask for more prayers for my Dad.  He had seemed to stabilize, and they were supposed to do a revision surgery today.  Just found out tonight that things didn't go as planned, the damage was much more extensive, and they are going to have to amputate the leg above the knee later this week.  They're just trying to get some of the anticoagulants out of his system first.  This has been a real shock for all of us.  A lot of decisions are being made, and it's hard to focus and have wisdom.  Please pray for him, for my family, and for me as I am now rethinking when will be best to go to him.  I can really only take the time away from work and my family here once. (although my brothers and their families are doing a great job there with him).
> 
> 
> Keep the kids from seeing this next part- a bit graphic
> Of course, my Dad was joking about how at least there's one place he'll always get a job now- I HOP.  (insert groan.)  I told him that I'd much rather have him with us with 1 leg than in a casket with two.  And I meant it, and I know that in the grand scheme of things it really isn't the end of the world; big adjustment- yes; but not insurmountable.  But I'm still afraid for him.



Nicole 
I am praying for your Dad and for peace for all his loved ones.  My dearest family friend had to have his leg cut off from diabetes.  He said he could now win a one legged *** kicking contest.   His humor put all of at at ease. Don't worry, humor is part of the process.


----------



## Granna4679

lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!



Beautiful!!  Are they each 2 pieces or one?  If I could sew that great and that quickly, I would stay home and open my own children's store!!  You are awesome!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn


The colours are great and it is beautiful.



disneymomof1 said:


> Have any of you rented DVC points?  I am thinking about this for our next vacation.  What were your experiences, costs, positives, negatives, etc.  Please feel free to PM if you would like.  I just priced out WL for 8 days with dining plan, pool view room and it was $4300for the three of us.  So I am thinking renting points may be more economical.  Thanks everyone !!





h518may said:


> I don't remember who made the wrap dress with the Beatrice potter material, but that helped me decide what to do with the Easter material I had.  And everyone that said how easy the pattern was is right, but the way Carla writes her patterns makes hers easier to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I decided with the way Ash is that a button would be better than a bow on the side.  So I haven't done buttonholes on my new machine.  I start trying to figure out the buttonholes and realize I received all the presser feet for the machine except the buttonhole foot.  I will be buying one soon, for now I am very good at buttonholes on my old machine so I have to get it back out.


That is just a beatiful dress and I am sure the button hole will be easy.


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy ( :


Wendy, the shirts and outfits are just adorable.  I love how creative you were to put the names inside.!  


NiniMorris said:


> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> Nini


Oh Nini, I am so sorry are sick.  Can your mom come over and spoil you?  Chicken soup, rest and don't forget to the air moving in your lungs.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.


----------



## NiniMorris

(no, I'm still sick!)

I just processed my order to get my new embroidery machine! Hubby came home and gave me the go ahead.  I pressed the order button before he could change his mind!


Now, all I have to do is wait the 14 days for it to come in...



Nini

PS...around here...I AM the Mom.  My mom died in a car wreck almost 5 years ago.  That is the one that injured my DS8.


----------



## HeatherSue

Today is the ship date for Gavin's Big Give and yesterday was the ship date for Piper's Big Give.  Please check the Big Give board to see if you signed up for either of these.  Thank you all so much!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive



WDWAtLast said:


> Embroidery Machines for Dummies!!!
> 
> I am looking at embroidery machines - but am clueless as to what I should be looking for!    I know that I should get a big hoop (or as big as I can afford! lol)  I mainly would like to applique - not really embroidery.  It would be nice to be able to purchase Heather Sue's designs - so I guess I need a machine with a USB port.  But what else do I look for?



Don't get the Singer Futura!  I've heard lots of bad things about that machine from my customers.  You don't really need a USB port.  My machine uses a floppy disk!  Seriously!   Most everyone that has a Brother embroidery machine seems to be happy with it (as long as it comes with a 5x7 or bigger hoop).  I can't help you out on model names/numbers, though. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


>


It's beautiful!!  I love the fabrics you used!!  I would pair it with a white t-shirt with some sort of applique on it.  



teresajoy said:


> That still makes me mad to hear!!!
> Isn't she almost retirement age?? Maybe she will be gone before Sawyer gets there.


Thank you, Teresa!  I was starting to think everyone thought that was an appropriate way to teach a kindergarten kid to write!  I asked her in a roundabout way if she was going to retire soon and she said she wouldn't be. 



bclydia said:


> Hello ladies and Tom
> Well, I'm afraid I haven't been around in quite a while.  Sorry about that.  I had a rough fall and just haven't felt up to getting involved in much let alone planning our trip to Disneyland the last week of April.  But, April will come whether I'm ready or not, so it's time to get to work on pretty things for the children to wear.
> I am going to take a page from Flylady's book and just jump in here.  There is no way I could catch up on all I've missed so I'll work on staying up to date from here.  I've seen some of the lovely things on Facebook.
> We're going to spend a week in Disneyland with another family with children of similar ages.  This will be that family's first trip so I'm excited to see them experience all of it.  Between us, we have 4 girls and 2 boys and I'm going to see if I can make up coordinating vidas for the girls with different princesses on each.  For the boys, I'll make bowling shirts.  Probably Star Wars, I think.
> Matthew turns 5 in March and wants a Star Wars party, so maybe I can get double duty out of his shirt.
> Anyway, I have missed you all and you have been in my thoughts.  I'm sorry I kind of dropped off the face of the Dis for a while.
> Can't wait to see all the new things you all are working on!


 I'm glad to see you around here again.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had the day off today, so decided to do my outfits for Aidan's big give. I did animal prints for each boy, outlined them in their favorite color and then combined them for Mom and Dad. I also made a little princess dress for Addie since someone else was making her a zebra outfit to coordinate!! The shorts for all 3 boys match and are different animals on them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Heather!!!
> Wendy


No, thank YOU!!  Everything looks wonderful!  You're so sweet to make all of this for them! 



lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!


Those are absolutely gorgeous!!!  Thank you so much!! I e-mailed the address to you.



PrincessMickey said:


>


Brandon and Dylan are such adorable boys!!  I love the cowboy shirts!  That fabric is really cool! 

How come Brandon is the only one on his hockey team not wearing a helmet?  Is it because he doesn't want to muss his super chic 'do?  



NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm so sorry, Jeanne.   I hope you get over this really quick!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.



That turned out so cute! I love the initial embroidered on it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> (no, I'm still sick!)
> 
> I just processed my order to get my new embroidery machine! Hubby came home and gave me the go ahead.  I pressed the order button before he could change his mind!



Nini,
What kind of machine did you order?  Remember you must post pictures when it arrives, it is tradition.

I call the day of my accident my other birthday.  No way am I the person I once was.  It is the day that I started all over again with a new life, a different life.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I keep a machine with my ruffler foot calibrated on it.  That is all the machine is used for.  Two days ago I put in fabric and it worked perfect!

But today I went to put in Tulle onto a ribbon and it bird nested beyond horrible!  The love hate relationship continues.

What went wrong and how do I fix it?


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini,
> What kind of machine did you order?  Remember you must post pictures when it arrives, it is tradition.
> 
> I call the day of my accident my other birthday.  No way am I the person I once was.  It is the day that I started all over again with a new life, a different life.



It is the Brother PE 770.

Now I've got to re-look at the budget to see how many designs I can get from Heather...of course I probably should seeif I like to use it first!!!

I wasn't in the car with my Mom on their accident, and I didn't get any physical injuries, but it forever changed my life as well.  I know exactly what you mean.

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just gather tulle and got it onto folded over ribbon!  It looks good too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.



Wrap skirts were popular when I was in school. But we used a woven fold tape for around the edges. It's scary when you see things come back. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I keep a machine with my ruffler foot calibrated on it.  That is all the machine is used for.  Two days ago I put in fabric and it worked perfect!
> 
> But today I went to put in Tulle onto a ribbon and it bird nested beyond horrible!  The love hate relationship continues.
> 
> What went wrong and how do I fix it?



I have read that tulle has a shiny side and dull side. I've never been able to tell. The shiney side will make the ruffler slide. Thats why it all jumbles up like that.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



That is too precious!  That little girl is going to love it!  My son has a crush on one of his classmates, and when she went to Disney World, he insisted I make her a cute shirt to wear.  Her birthday is the end of this month, and he wants me to make her a beautiful dress.  I better not let him see the skirt you made!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Wrap skirts were popular when I was in school. But we used a woven fold tape for around the edges. It's scary when you see things come back.

I wore wrap skirts in high school too, and mine had the twill type tape around the edges too.  Don't let the ages of my kids fool you.  I will be 39 this year.  I had to wait a VERY long time before God decided to bless me with my two blessings!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tjcrabb said:


> Okay so I just found out that we will be attending MNSSHP this year (yay!!) and I need a costume. Yes, I know its quite a ways off but I have absolutely no idea how to sew so it may take me that long to put it together! I will be going with my sister and her family so we decided a group theme, Alice in Wonderland. Now, I have chosen to be the Queen of Hearts. (Mostly because I found some really fun ballet flats to go with the costume. LOL) I was googling ideas and most of what I found was completely inappropriate. Finally I found the perfect outfit...well if I fit a toddler dress. This is the dress I am talking about:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...ade&ga_page=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title
> 
> I love, love this dress but there are two small problems. 1. Its too small and 2. way out of my price range. My goal is to create something very similar to wear. My Mom will help me with the actual sewing part but I need to come up with a pattern. Has anyone seen one in this type of style? (Keep in mind I am Pooh sized!) I have tried googling keywords but nothing seems to come up. I have also looked at the pattern websites and nothing really seems to match.
> 
> I know if anyone can help its you guys. I love looking at all your creations. Hopefully over the next several months I will also start posting my own projects.
> Tricia



Tricia, This is a Girls pattern, Simplicity #2834: http://www.simplicity.com/p-1755-costumes.aspx

Missies Simplicity # 3685: http://www.simplicity.com/p-1974-costumes.aspx

I thought they had a Pooh size. But I guess I was wrong. You could make it without the jacket. It's one of my favorite patterns. They also have a pattern with Alice and a missy version of Mad Hatter. Wouldn't that be a fun group outfit. Specially with the new Alice movie due out next month. 

Check Hot Topic for accessories.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Wrap skirts were popular when I was in school. But we used a woven fold tape for around the edges. It's scary when you see things come back.
> 
> I wore wrap skirts in high school too, and mine had the twill type tape around the edges too.  Don't let the ages of my kids fool you.  I will be 39 this year.  I had to wait a VERY long time before God decided to bless me with my two blessings!



I'm much older then you. Maybe they just never went out of style!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Age is just a number!  I feel better now than I did in my 20's.  I think wrap skirts will always be around.  I know I have some I wear occasionally.  After I took the skirt to my son's teacher, I had 2 requests for the same skirt before I could get my little fellow out the door.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Love the wrap skirt but it just doesn't fit like it once did.  

For those making the fleece blankets for give a day, hancock is having northern fleece for 2.99 a yard and it is 60 wide.  I am going to get a few yards and finish our projects.


----------



## teresajoy

lovestosew said:


> my computer crashed and my son broke his "good knee" and will need surgery (he had surgery 2 mths ago for his left knee that he injured in school!!!) and somehow I messed up the dates for the give I am participating in so
> 
> this is what i did today as the deadline is today... was not what I had planned  but it was the easiest for me to do without drafting a  pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa or Heather can I get the address please!!!!!


Linnette, I'm sorry about your son! 
and, you NEVER have to apologize for anything you make! These outfits are fabulous! 


PrincessMickey said:


> I have been super busy and have not had any spare time to hang out here. Tonight I finally had a little bit of time to catch up and get my pictures on he computer. Soo get ready for picture over load. Both boys had rodeo days so I made them matching bowling shirts. The sleeves, placket, and collar are a soft suede like material. They wanted to have a sherriff badge on but I couldn't find what I was looking for but I found a fabric that had several badges so the older one picked mounted police to match the horses. The youngest picked k-9 but it was covered up in these pics.


The shirts look great!!!! Your boys are adorable! 
And I'd like to know why your son isn't wearing a helmet too! 



NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.
> 
> After a visit to the ER last night and too many meds to remember, and a med induced horrible sleep (I kept feeling like I had to remind myself to breathe!) I made it through the night.
> 
> Now to cancel the therapy appts for DS for today (no way I can drive!)and to figure out how to get some groceries in the house and some fabric in my stash!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh, I'm so sorry! Take care of yourself and get better soon! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.


That is too cute! I love it! 



NiniMorris said:


> (no, I'm still sick!)
> 
> I just processed my order to get my new embroidery machine! Hubby came home and gave me the go ahead.  I pressed the order button before he could change his mind!
> 
> 
> Now, all I have to do is wait the 14 days for it to come in...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


WOO HOO! 
I'm so sorry about your Mom. I don't know what I'd do without our Mom. 


HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, Teresa!  I was starting to think everyone thought that was an appropriate way to teach a kindergarten kid to write!  I asked her in a roundabout way if she was going to retire soon and she said she wouldn't be.
> 
> !



That's a pity! Maybe they will hire an extra kindergarten teacher like they did at Lydia's school. Then you might have a choice or at least a 50/50 chance! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



That is just so sweet of your son! And, of you too for making such a cute skirt! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> That is too precious!  That little girl is going to love it!  My son has a crush on one of his classmates, and when she went to Disney World, he insisted I make her a cute shirt to wear.  Her birthday is the end of this month, and he wants me to make her a beautiful dress.  I better not let him see the skirt you made!



These little boys are too adorable! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Wrap skirts were popular when I was in school. But we used a woven fold tape for around the edges. It's scary when you see things come back.
> 
> I wore wrap skirts in high school too, and mine had the twill type tape around the edges too.  Don't let the ages of my kids fool you.  I will be 39 this year.  I had to wait a VERY long time before God decided to bless me with my two blessings!



How old are your kids? And, 39 is nowhere near old!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

How old are your kids? And, 39 is nowhere near old! 

My boys are 4 and 2.  My husband and I tried for over 10 years to conceive and were told it was impossible for us.  We were in the process of an adoption when I got what I thought was a sinus infection.  It turned out to be I was 8 weeks pregnant.  I had a miscarriage after that and had to have emergency surgery.  I was told again I would have no more children.  Four months later I was at the doctor and found out I was pregnant with my youngest.  

I don't think 39 is old yet.  With two young boys, I don't have time to be old!  


Dawn


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I finally downloaded my pics, mainly because I wanted to share what Katie made for Piper's Give.  It is a small pillow, only about 8 inches, but she wanted to make a pillow to just lay her head on if she wanted to nap while traveling.  (She is making one for herself next).  We used the pattern from YCMT.  I love the way of doing this!  Katie loved the way it came out.  I was very proud of her for doing this.  (I made a crayon roll up...you all know what they look like!)









And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....











And these ski mask for our trip to Ohio.  Both patterns came from YCMT.  The mask I just added the "mohawk" to make it easier to spot the kids and make them a little cooler...cause I'm cool like that!












Well...thankfully we are in full melt today and the kids should go back to school tomorrow...only to get more yucky weather on Friday....UGH!


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.



Very  nice!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



Too cute!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.


Oh that is too stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have not put skirts on my DD yet- she is so small waisted, the store bought ones just slide off and are not safe for public use- but I should make this for her- she would love it and its a full elastic waist, so I could get a good fit for her!
Did I mention how sweet I think this is?

SO.. what does your son think?


OFF TOPIC (but really, what is OFF topic here?)

Megan has a little girl friend who will be turning 4. We haven't been able to see her much, since we see her mostly at church- they are in the same class on Thur and then at MOPS, so at one point in time they saw each other almost 3 times a week. Then she missed more and more and more classes. Every wed night she would say before bed "I'm going to see Allie tomorrow!" and she would be really upset when she wasnt there.
I finally called up Mom and invited them for a play date last week.
Long story short, she was only here for maybe 2 hours. I had them make paper bag puppets from a kit.
She gets a temp of 105 every 1-2 weeks. She gets VERY cold and listless and they have to bundle her up. She went thru a lot of testing over the holidays to rule out "the really scary stuff" and believe she has juvenile rumtoid arthritis for starters and are still trying to figure out what else could be the issue.

Megan was invited to her 4th birthday party later this month....sounds like quite the affair...at a hotel, "come dressed as a princess (or pirate)" and Ariel will be there.

What should I have Megan give her???? Maybe I could do a skirt like this? 
I was thinking a Fancy Nancy book.....


----------



## luvinyou

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Megan has a little girl friend who will be turning 4. We haven't been able to see her much, since we see her mostly at church- they are in the same class on Thur and then at MOPS, so at one point in time they saw each other almost 3 times a week. Then she missed more and more and more classes. Every wed night she would say before bed "I'm going to see Allie tomorrow!" and she would be really upset when she wasnt there.
> I finally called up Mom and invited them for a play date last week.
> Long story short, she was only here for maybe 2 hours. I had them make paper bag puppets from a kit.
> She gets a temp of 105 every 1-2 weeks. She gets VERY cold and listless and they have to bundle her up. She went thru a lot of testing over the holidays to rule out "the really scary stuff" and believe she has juvenile rumtoid arthritis for starters and are still trying to figure out what else could be the issue.
> 
> Megan was invited to her 4th birthday party later this month....sounds like quite the affair...at a hotel, "come dressed as a princess (or pirate)" and Ariel will be there.
> 
> What should I have Megan give her???? Maybe I could do a skirt like this?
> I was thinking a Fancy Nancy book.....



Aww, I hope the figure out what may be causing the probelms Megan's friend is having.  

Could you do the book and a matching skirt?  I know there was some Fancy Nancy fabric out at some point.  For Christmas I made my goddaughter an Olivia skirt and tee to go with the book, and it turned out really cute


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Don't get the Singer Futura!  I've heard lots of bad things about that machine from my customers.  You don't really need a USB port.  My machine uses a floppy disk!  Seriously!   Most everyone that has a Brother embroidery machine seems to be happy with it (as long as it comes with a 5x7 or bigger hoop).  I can't help you out on model names/numbers, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Teresa!  I was starting to think everyone thought that was an appropriate way to teach a kindergarten kid to write!  I asked her in a roundabout way if she was going to retire soon and she said she wouldn't be.
> 
> !



I agree...don't get a singer futura.  My DH suprised me with one for christmas and while it was a very nice thought...I strongly dislike it!!!  The only thing I have successfully embroidered on it is one of Heather's designs.  I am hoping that maybe I can talk my DH into possibly returning it and getting a brother machine instead.  Any recommendations otu there?   Pretty please!!!

Heather...that teacher was totally out of line.  I used to teach Kindergarten and it sounds like that teacher needs to retire!!!  The poor kids in that classroom. (Sorry, i forgot to comment on that earlier).


----------



## HeatherSue

NiniMorris said:


> It is the Brother PE 770.
> 
> Now I've got to re-look at the budget to see how many designs I can get from Heather...of course I probably should seeif I like to use it first!!!
> 
> I wasn't in the car with my Mom on their accident, and I didn't get any physical injuries, but it forever changed my life as well.  I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Nini


 about your Mom.  That must have been so hard for you.  I'm sure it still is.  

It sounds like you got a good machine!  I think you'll like it!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.


Sorry, you didn't just make something pretty...you made something beautiful!!  She is going to LOVE it!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally downloaded my pics, mainly because I wanted to share what Katie made for Piper's Give.  It is a small pillow, only about 8 inches, but she wanted to make a pillow to just lay her head on if she wanted to nap while traveling.  (She is making one for herself next).  We used the pattern from YCMT.  I love the way of doing this!  Katie loved the way it came out.  I was very proud of her for doing this.  (I made a crayon roll up...you all know what they look like!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ski mask for our trip to Ohio.  Both patterns came from YCMT.  The mask I just added the "mohawk" to make it easier to spot the kids and make them a little cooler...cause I'm cool like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...thankfully we are in full melt today and the kids should go back to school tomorrow...only to get more yucky weather on Friday....UGH!


Katie did such a fabulous job on that pillow!! I am seriously impressed.  Give her a  and a big thank you from me!  You did an awesome job on the purse and the hats, too!  I hadn't seen the pattern for the hats, but those are SO cool!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Megan has a little girl friend who will be turning 4. We haven't been able to see her much, since we see her mostly at church- they are in the same class on Thur and then at MOPS, so at one point in time they saw each other almost 3 times a week. Then she missed more and more and more classes. Every wed night she would say before bed "I'm going to see Allie tomorrow!" and she would be really upset when she wasnt there.
> I finally called up Mom and invited them for a play date last week.
> Long story short, she was only here for maybe 2 hours. I had them make paper bag puppets from a kit.
> She gets a temp of 105 every 1-2 weeks. She gets VERY cold and listless and they have to bundle her up. She went thru a lot of testing over the holidays to rule out "the really scary stuff" and believe she has juvenile rumtoid arthritis for starters and are still trying to figure out what else could be the issue.
> 
> Megan was invited to her 4th birthday party later this month....sounds like quite the affair...at a hotel, "come dressed as a princess (or pirate)" and Ariel will be there.
> 
> What should I have Megan give her???? Maybe I could do a skirt like this?
> I was thinking a Fancy Nancy book.....



How scary for her friend's parents!  I hope they find out what's wrong soon and that it's something fairly easy to fix!  I think a scallopini skirt would be adorable!  It's one of my favorite looks.  You could even do it in a princess theme since the party is a princess party.  I'm sure she'd love whatever you come up with!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I agree...don't get a singer futura.  My DH suprised me with one for christmas and while it was a very nice thought...I strongly dislike it!!!  The only thing I have successfully embroidered on it is one of Heather's designs.  I am hoping that maybe I can talk my DH into possibly returning it and getting a brother machine instead.  Any recommendations otu there?   Pretty please!!!
> 
> Heather...that teacher was totally out of line.  I used to teach Kindergarten and it sounds like that teacher needs to retire!!!  The poor kids in that classroom. (Sorry, i forgot to comment on that earlier).



Thank you!!  It helps to hear it from someone else!  I think it's awful the way she yelled at the kids all of the time.  I didn't hear the full extent of it until this year when Tessa went into first grade.  She came home a few weeks into school and said "I just love my teacher.  She hasn't yelled at me at all!"  It broke my heart because Tessa is a good girl and I can't imagine the teacher having a good reason to yell at her.  I know she's far from perfect, but she responds just as well to gentle guidance as yelling.  I'm not saying I never yell at her, but I'm allowed since I'm her mom!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!!  It helps to hear it from someone else!  I think it's awful the way she yelled at the kids all of the time.  I didn't hear the full extent of it until this year when Tessa went into first grade.  She came home a few weeks into school and said "I just love my teacher.  She hasn't yelled at me at all!"  It broke my heart because Tessa is a good girl and I can't imagine the teacher having a good reason to yell at her.  I know she's far from perfect, but she responds just as well to gentle guidance as yelling.  I'm not saying I never yell at her, but I'm allowed since I'm her mom!



Oh this just broke my heart!  Kindergarten is supposed to be SUPER fun since this is their first real school experience.  Have parents complained about her?  Poor Tessa!  I am glad she is having a better experience this year.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Nini, do you have to buy software after buying the machine in order to download and purchase designs off of the internet?  do you know?    I am just trying to figure out how much more that machine would cost us.  I would so like a machine that is more user friendly and I am just assuming a brother machine would be easier.  Who knows, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



Yep, that's pretty!  I'm impressed that he requested something handmade to give as a gift...most grown men don't "get it"


----------



## tjcrabb

Tinka_Belle said:


> There is a pattern on YCMT.com that will give you the same sort of look and you can do it in any size!



Thanks for the link. I bought it and it looks like I could make it work, it will just take some math.



SallyfromDE said:


> Wouldn't that be a fun group outfit. Specially with the new Alice movie due out next month.
> 
> Check Hot Topic for accessories.



Thanks for the pattern suggestions. I am looking for something that is a little longer though. Hot Topic is a great idea, I will have to stop in!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



I love how this turned out! In fact I loved it so much I bought the pattern to make one for my 5 year old niece. 

Tricia


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!

I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!

I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!

Loving everything thats been posted!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!
> 
> I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!
> 
> Loving everything thats been posted!!!



You can "signup" to be a jedi by going to the stage area before the next show. And yes you can make your own lightsaber in a couple of different places including DTD.


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the reversible wrap around skirt I finished this morning for my son's preschool teacher.  I used Carla C's pattern, and I LOVE it!  It was so simple and quick.



Very cute!!  I like the monogram on it too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



I really like this.  I bought this pattern awhile back and haven't used it.  My DGDs would love this with Tink.  Thanks for the idea.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally downloaded my pics, mainly because I wanted to share what Katie made for Piper's Give.  It is a small pillow, only about 8 inches, but she wanted to make a pillow to just lay her head on if she wanted to nap while traveling.  (She is making one for herself next).  We used the pattern from YCMT.  I love the way of doing this!  Katie loved the way it came out.  I was very proud of her for doing this.  (I made a crayon roll up...you all know what they look like!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ski mask for our trip to Ohio.  Both patterns came from YCMT.  The mask I just added the "mohawk" to make it easier to spot the kids and make them a little cooler...cause I'm cool like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...thankfully we are in full melt today and the kids should go back to school tomorrow...only to get more yucky weather on Friday....UGH!



What a sweet thing for Katie to do for Piper.  I am sure she will treasure it.The purse is cute too.  And wow....look at that snow.  You will never see that in south Texas.  Looks like the kids are having a ball in their cute little hats.


----------



## Jaylin

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.  

I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.










I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.  

I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.  

So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.

Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.
> 
> So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!



The ladies here will inspire you to do more than you ever imagined you could.  You'll find yourself wanting to make outfits for about everything.  Then your kids will start asking you to make things too.  Welcome!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

My oldest son requested that I make his teddy bear a Peter Pan costume, and he wants a matching one for his brother's puppy dog that we got at Build A Bear.  I have never quite made pants that small before.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  (He wants this so he can show them to everyone at his Peter Pan birthday party.)


----------



## NaeNae

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My oldest son requested that I make his teddy bear a Peter Pan costume, and he wants a matching one for his brother's puppy dog that we got at Build A Bear.  I have never quite made pants that small before.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  (He wants this so he can show them to everyone at his Peter Pan birthday party.)



Use the dolly size of the Easy Fit Pants.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

NaeNae said:


> Use the dolly size of the Easy Fit Pants.



Thanks!  I think I better get to bed because I should have thought of that.  Have sweet dreams everyone.  

Dawn


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!
> 
> I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!
> 
> Loving everything thats been posted!!!



We did lightsabers at DHS in July.  SO MUCH FUN!  The price varies depending on whether you want the "double lightsaber" (like Darth Maul) or single.  The single ones were like $20-$25 if I remember correctly.

They rock!

This used to be a self all of Asian art that matched the rest of our bedroom...but geekery has slowly taken over!  The Husband and I got a sword display holder so that we could put our lightsabers on it:





With full geekery including the two of us in a photo as SW characters (That was also fun and they have a ton of choices...but it was VERY pricey!)


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!
> 
> I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!
> 
> Loving everything thats been posted!!!



I think the lightsabers are $20 each (or $22 for Darth Maul's double saber). Atleast they were the last time or two   we have build one.

And maybe, just maybe the boys will be getting some jedi mickey shirts!



livndisney said:


> You can "signup" to be a jedi by going to the stage area before the next show. And yes you can make your own lightsaber in a couple of different places including DTD.



Don't they make a line or something now for it? I liked the randomly chosen but only because we were always randomly chosen (and it seemed to work better at DL where larger stage, less kids and more room to spread out and see). 

Wendy, make sure someone doing it knows it is Daniel's wish trip. 



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.
> 
> So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!



Love the skirts and kiddos are adorable! Can't wait to see what else you make! I bought a super expensive machine 10 yrs ago and no idea how to use it or even what it would really do! It didn't take long to learn though! You'll love your brother! I love my little brother and my big brother and my others brothers too!


----------



## geishagirl81

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



OH MY GOSH!  SO cute.  Ok, I stalk this thread.  I have a bow business, but my sewing skills are subpar- I haven't used a pattern in 15 years.  You have all inspired me to take a sewing class!!!  I start in March  Just in time to make a pillowcase dress for dd for our trip in May.  I even got really ambitious and bought the Feliz pattern (for later).

So, what is the name of this skirt pattern?  I need to make this!!! THANKS!


----------



## squirrel

Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.




Gorgeous!!!!  I have this pattern but have not attempted it yet!  Seems like it needs to be on my list soon!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Nini, do you have to buy software after buying the machine in order to download and purchase designs off of the internet?  do you  know?    I am just trying to figure out how much more that machine would cost us.  I would so like a machine that is more user friendly and I am just assuming a brother machine would be easier.  Who knows, maybe I am wrong.



From what I have read, you just put the design (download) onto a USB thumb drive and plug it in.  Give me 10 days and I'll let you know!  LOL


OK...is there a chart somewhere that tells which machines use which size bobbins?  Trying to get my thread purchased and I can't find this anywhere!

I know my quilter takes different size bobbins than most, and I need to know before I purchase the wrong size.  I want to be ready to go once it comes in.  I've already read the manual about 5 times online!

Nini


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!
> 
> I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!
> 
> Loving everything thats been posted!!!



I am glad Daniel's Chemo is over but I hope the fluid issues can come to an end for him soon. I will keep him in thoughts and prayers. 

Wendy, your big-give outfits and shirts were amazing! I love the animal print Mickey heads with the names too! I wish I could do that. I guess I would have to start with a machine that embrioders first ....but that's gonna have to wait.

As you know, my son and husband are huge Star Wars fans! We have to make at least one lightsaber everytime we go. I know it started out at $20 a couple of years ago, but I am sure the price has increased since then. Depending on what other toys they like to play with be sure to check out the 
Lego store at DTD too. They have Star Wars legos which my son is into now.

As far as the Jedi Training academy, my best advice would be there early and get in the front. Depending on the ages of the boys you might want to let them watch the experience on Youtube first. We had never seen the show before, my son was around 5 or 6 years old, he dressed up as Luke Skywalker and was so excited to go to Jedi Training. We went for the first show and he was picked the first time. The show begins with a Jedi and his helper schooling the children and audience......but as soon as Darth Vader came out my son was frightened (not knowing what was going to happen) and was escorted off stage (unable to complete the training). I felt horrible because Joey was such a Star Wars fan, he knew Vader was EVIL and was afraid of him, it felt too real for him.  I would have shown him or told him what was going to happen if I knew. After watching, he was fine with it and did it at a later time.  

They are going to LOVE it there! We are heading to Star Wars weekend this year and cannot wait! We haven't been since 2005 and we had a great time!
I will keep thinking about Star Wars tips for you! Oh, one more is the Disney Pin trading pins. There are lots of cute ones with Disney characters dressed up as Star Wars characters. I am sure they would like collecting them too.


----------



## WDWAtLast

HeatherSue said:


> Don't get the Singer Futura!  I've heard lots of bad things about that machine from my customers.  You don't really need a USB port.  My machine uses a floppy disk!  Seriously!   Most everyone that has a Brother embroidery machine seems to be happy with it (as long as it comes with a 5x7 or bigger hoop).  I can't help you out on model names/numbers, though.



Thanks! I have been looking at the Brothers and Babylocks (good reviews and ease of use!) and really like HSN's Brother machines (and prices!) Although I am getting sidetracked looking at a new sewing machine first (mine is 25 years old)



NiniMorris said:


> It is the Brother PE 770.
> 
> Now I've got to re-look at the budget to see how many designs I can get from Heather...of course I probably should seeif I like to use it first!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



I can't wait to read your reviews - this is what I would like - but may get a Brother sewing machine first.

 HSN will have free shipping on Brother machines Feb 26 - March 2


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.



Very pretty April.  I saw it over on facebook and was about to ask since when does Hunter wear skirts???



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally downloaded my pics, mainly because I wanted to share what Katie made for Piper's Give.  It is a small pillow, only about 8 inches, but she wanted to make a pillow to just lay her head on if she wanted to nap while traveling.  (She is making one for herself next).  We used the pattern from YCMT.  I love the way of doing this!  Katie loved the way it came out.  I was very proud of her for doing this.  (I made a crayon roll up...you all know what they look like!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....



Awesome job Katie, the pillow came out very nice.  Love the bag and the ski masks too.  Nice touch with the colourful mohawks.



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.
> 
> So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!



Those skirts are great.  Love the fabric choices.  Kids are really cute too.  You will love Carla's patterns, don't be afraid, they are very easy.


----------



## tjcrabb

geishagirl81 said:


> OH MY GOSH!  SO cute.  Ok, I stalk this thread.  I have a bow business, but my sewing skills are subpar- I haven't used a pattern in 15 years.  You have all inspired me to take a sewing class!!!  I start in March  Just in time to make a pillowcase dress for dd for our trip in May.  I even got really ambitious and bought the Feliz pattern (for later).
> 
> So, what is the name of this skirt pattern?  I need to make this!!! THANKS!



This is a CarlaC pattern from YCMT. It's called a twirl sallopini skirt. Here is the link:

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...rl-Scallopini-Sew-Boutique-4-Dolly-and-ME.htm

The pattern is really easy to understand and includes a pattern to make a matching one for a doll. If you use the code supersale when you check out you will get 20% off your order.  The sale ends tomrrow. 
Tricia


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> From what I have read, you just put the design (download) onto a USB thumb drive and plug it in.  Give me 10 days and I'll let you know!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Okay, I just watched a video on that machine and now I really want to take mine back and get that one.  I must find a way to talk my DH into it!  Since you have read through the manual so many times, is there a place to put larger things of thread, like the cones, on there because I have already bought a ton of marathon thread!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks! I have been looking at the Brothers and Babylocks (good reviews and ease of use!) and really like HSN's Brother machines (and prices!) Although I am getting sidetracked looking at a new sewing machine first (mine is 25 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to read your reviews - this is what I would like - but may get a Brother sewing machine first.
> 
> HSN will have free shipping on Brother machines Feb 26 - March 2



I have a brother sewing machine from walmart.com and love it!  It is super user friendly!!!!


----------



## cydswipe

Can anyone help me with a banner for my e!sty?  I'm just getting started and my holdups are all these minor details..

Thanks so much!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

squirrel said:


> Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.



I just love the fabric and the dress!

Thanks for all the comments on the pretty skirt.  I do have pictures of DS in the skirt but won't post them since I think we promised not to have boys in skirts.  He does test twirl every skirt I make.

I have the brother Innovis and love how easy it is to use.  I can plug in a flash stick or connect to my lap top via USB.  The stitch are is huge 12X7 and I love the preloaded patterns.  Heather, stitchontime and digital design all come out perfect.  I really like the brother and easy learning curve.

Wendy, they use to pick the kids and now you just go very early and get in the line to sign up for Jedi training.  Hunter loves the training and has been picked at both WDW and DL.  It is very cute and I think Daniel would love it.

Be bought the darth maul light saber at the star tours store for about $18 but it was on sale.  The lady at the register also gave us a kul star tours pin!  When Hunter and I went last year for his birthday I let him pick the entire day.  We rode ST 9 times!


----------



## jupster75

I need some Disboutique advice. We are planning a last minute trip to WDW next weekend.  This is my daughter's first trip so I would like to make her maybe a one or two special things to wear. My sewing skills may be intermediate and I work full time. So whatever I made would need to be super easy. Please help me with some suggestions.

I do want to make her a shirt with the Mickey head on it. Where can I find the outline for it? I haven't tried applique yet so I might just add it with the double sided fusible interfacing and outline the edge with fabric paint.


----------



## dogodisney

jupster75 said:


> I need some Disboutique advice. We are planning a last minute trip to WDW next weekend.  This is my daughter's first trip so I would like to make her maybe a one or two special things to wear. My sewing skills may be intermediate and I work full time. So whatever I made would need to be super easy. Please help me with some suggestions.
> 
> I do want to make her a shirt with the Mickey head on it. Where can I find the outline for it? I haven't tried applique yet so I might just add it with the double sided fusible interfacing and outline the edge with fabric paint.



If you go to YCMT, there are  a lot of great patterns. There is a pattern for pants that are called "Easy Fits" and a pattern for a shirt called "Portrait Peasant". Both are easy to make and you could do an applique on both. You can even get both of these in a bundle pack and save some money that way. Great thing is you get thepatterns sent to your computer and all you have to do is print them and your set to go. Right now they are running a special (ends Tomorrow) for 20% off with the code SuperSale.

Happy sewing and Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Granna4679

Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.
> 
> So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!



I love the twirl skirts...and did I understand you correctly...you didn't use a pattern?  Impressed!!  Thats fantastic.  Keep it up.



squirrel said:


> Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.



Very cute!!  I love the fabric too!


----------



## tvgirlmin

froggy33 said:


> Got my stuff done for the big give!
> The Tink top was done following a tutorial from Lil Blue Boo - so fun!  I can't wait to use this technique again.



Jessica, you always share the best ideas and tricks with us!  I can't wait to try this look!  Thanks girl!



Mom2SamandJames said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I give customs for birthdays, too, and they are almost always the very much appreciated by the little recipient!!!  But now I get requests from their moms way in advance - typically for light-up tutus!



bclydia said:


> Matthew turns 5 in March and wants a Star Wars party, so maybe I can get double duty out of his shirt.
> Anyway, I have missed you all and you have been in my thoughts.  I'm sorry I kind of dropped off the face of the Dis for a while.
> Can't wait to see all the new things you all are working on!


Nice to meet you - I think I am new since you have been around last.  And my son is turning 5 with a Star Wars pool party in March - can't wait!  He and my hubby are both huge star wars nuts, and hubby missed his birthday last year due to deployment, so it is going to be a huge deal to my son!  Do share your planning details and I will be glad to share mine 



billwendy said:


>



What amazing stuff, Wendy!  You totally rock!  And I am so happy for Daniel and praying that his fluid issues resolve quickly!



NiniMorris said:


> YUCK!!!! YUCK!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> It is official, I have pneumonia.


Hope you are feeling better today!



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS was invited to his first class birthday party and he requested I make something pretty for the little girl.  So I present, something pretty per request.


LOVE IT!!!!!! The little bows really set it off!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ski mask for our trip to Ohio.  Both patterns came from YCMT.  The mask I just added the "mohawk" to make it easier to spot the kids and make them a little cooler...cause I'm cool like that!


Way to go, Katie!!!  And you know I am a HUGE fan of the knot purse.  Great hats, too!  I LOVE the Mohawk!!!  My little girl is a terrible runner - I am always looking for ways to keep an eye on her!



billwendy said:


> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!



Back in September, they just picked from the crowd for Jedi Training.  My little guy was a little afraid when vader walked out, but fighting him is his best memory from the trip!  It is so cool!  You can build your own lightsaber at Tatooine Traders at the attraction or at DTD.  I think it was $17 for a regular or $22 for a Darth Maul - we ended up with two of each because my hubby and little boy can't control themselves around star wars!

Here are some shots of Jedi Jack:








And my hubby and Jack together with the photo sim:







Jaylin said:


>


Welcome Melissa!  Your skirts look awesome!  If you are that good without a pattern, you will totally rock with one!!

Parent teacher conference at pre-school today, so not much else going on here.  Hubby is sick at work, hoping he is feeling better by tonight!  A nasty bug is going around that makes you really weak and dizzy, and makes you feel like you want to throw up.  I had it earlier in the week, and the kids have both thrown up this week, but we are all better (it seems to last only about 24 hours).  Hope he is on the mend soon - there is no call in sick policy for the Navy!


----------



## Jaylin

Oh thanks guys and thanks for the welcome.  Believe it or not I'm scared to death of patterns....so many pieces!  The twirl skirts are so easy you can't get them wrong.  

I'm very excited, I'm going today to get my machine.  And it's suppose to snow alot tomorrow and Saturday, so I'll have nowhere to go, so I can spend all weekend trying to figure it out. 

Still debating on the serger though, any recommendations out there?  I


----------



## mom2rtk

Jaylin said:


> Oh thanks guys and thanks for the welcome.  Believe it or not I'm scared to death of patterns....so many pieces!  The twirl skirts are so easy you can't get them wrong.
> 
> I'm very excited, I'm going today to get my machine.  And it's suppose to snow alot tomorrow and Saturday, so I'll have nowhere to go, so I can spend all weekend trying to figure it out.
> 
> Still debating on the serger though, any recommendations out there?  I




Here's the recommendation from someone who uses the machine and serger all day, most days of the week:

DON'T buy the cheap one at Wal-Mart. Get the most you can afford from a reputable sewing machine dealer in your area, and get the extended warranty. I have spent more replacing blades than it would have cost just to get the good one to start with!

The air threading, and the automatic tension alone will save you TONS of frustration.

Oh yes... and I use the cheap one from Wal-mart, from about 5 or 6 years ago..... wish I had it to do over!


----------



## mistymouse5001

Hello you creative wonderful peeps ! I'm looking for jessica52877. If she's around maybe she could PM me ?


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> Here's the recommendation from someone who uses the machine and serger all day, most days of the week:
> 
> DON'T buy the cheap one at Wal-Mart. Get the most you can afford from a reputable sewing machine dealer in your area, and get the extended warranty. I have spent more replacing blades than it would have cost just to get the good one to start with!
> 
> The air threading, and the automatic tension alone will save you TONS of frustration.
> 
> Oh yes... and I use the cheap one from Wal-mart, from about 5 or 6 years ago..... wish I had it to do over!



Now see, I have the opposite experience. My cheap serger from Walmart worked well until the reputable dealer "fixed" it. Now it is just not the same.

I do often dream of the air threading.....


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!
> 
> I gave his dad our digital camera to take home tonight to take some pictures of the other kiddos - hopefully he will remember and bring the camera back to me in the am so I can show you their cute faces!!!!
> 
> Loving everything thats been posted!!!


I'm so glad he is being discharged!!! I'll definitely keep praying!



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> 
> I'm fairly new to sewing and haven't done much more than the striped twirl skirt and a few tshirt dresses.  I'm comfortable making matching skirts for those cute holiday gap shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much chicken to try anything else.  I've yet to make anything from an actual pattern.  I've bought quite a few already but never opened them.  And I've got tons of Carla C's pattern in my shopping cart ready to be purchased.
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase an embroidery machine also.  I've spent way to much money over the years on custom disney outfits that I know I can make myself.  I just wasn't able to make the applique embroidered shirts without the machine.
> 
> So I've decided on the Brother 2800D, kinda scary spending so much on something I've go no clue how to use, but exciting at the same time. Would also love to buy a serger also, I love the look of the rolled hems.  I'll probably go cheap on that one and get the Brother 1034D model, hopefully it's okay.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!


Hi Melissa!! !!  Wow, you're already a great seamstress!  I adore the twirl skirts!  Your girls are adorable, too!  As for patterns, you can't go wrong with a CarlaC pattern.  She'll walk you through every step and you'll have something beautiful before you know it!  Yay on the embroidery machine!  My advice to you is to get it out of the box right away and start playing with it as soon as you get it.  It takes some trial and error to learn how to use the machine, and to find out what works best with your machine.  I recommend buying pre-wound bobbins for it because it will make your top thread look nicer, with no gaps.  If you need any more advice, ask away!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My oldest son requested that I make his teddy bear a Peter Pan costume, and he wants a matching one for his brother's puppy dog that we got at Build A Bear.  I have never quite made pants that small before.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  (He wants this so he can show them to everyone at his Peter Pan birthday party.)


That is so cute that he wants a Peter Pan outfit for his bear!  So sweet!



emcreative said:


> We did lightsabers at DHS in July.  SO MUCH FUN!  The price varies depending on whether you want the "double lightsaber" (like Darth Maul) or single.  The single ones were like $20-$25 if I remember correctly.
> 
> They rock!
> 
> This used to be a self all of Asian art that matched the rest of our bedroom...but geekery has slowly taken over!  The Husband and I got a sword display holder so that we could put our lightsabers on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With full geekery including the two of us in a photo as SW characters (That was also fun and they have a ton of choices...but it was VERY pricey!)


I love you and your geekery! 



geishagirl81 said:


> OH MY GOSH!  SO cute.  Ok, I stalk this thread.  I have a bow business, but my sewing skills are subpar- I haven't used a pattern in 15 years.  You have all inspired me to take a sewing class!!!  I start in March  Just in time to make a pillowcase dress for dd for our trip in May.  I even got really ambitious and bought the Feliz pattern (for later).
> 
> So, what is the name of this skirt pattern?  I need to make this!!! THANKS!


I'm pretty sure I saw someone answer you already. But, it's CarlaC's twirl scallopini.  I've made 2 of them and they always turn out so cute! 



squirrel said:


> Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.


Very nice, Virginia (did I get your name right? I hope!)!  It turned out great!  I can't wait to see the Stitch dress! 



WDWAtLast said:


> HSN will have free shipping on Brother machines Feb 26 - March 2


You're such an enabler!  How sick is it that I feel the need to check this out even though I already have 3 perfectly good machines (plus Tessa's)?



cydswipe said:


> Can anyone help me with a banner for my e!sty?  I'm just getting started and my holdups are all these minor details..
> 
> Thanks so much!


What kind of help do you need?



jupster75 said:


> I need some Disboutique advice. We are planning a last minute trip to WDW next weekend.  This is my daughter's first trip so I would like to make her maybe a one or two special things to wear. My sewing skills may be intermediate and I work full time. So whatever I made would need to be super easy. Please help me with some suggestions.
> 
> I do want to make her a shirt with the Mickey head on it. Where can I find the outline for it? I haven't tried applique yet so I might just add it with the double sided fusible interfacing and outline the edge with fabric paint.


How exciting!!  Definitely try CarlaC's portrait peasant dress/top and some easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com.  Those are by far the easiest patterns out there!  The outline for the Mickey head is in the photobucket account (link in the first post).  I believe it's under "patterns" or "templates".  There's a link to my applique tutorial in the first post too, if you'd like to give it a shot!  You can do it!  



tvgirlmin said:


>


He is SOO cute!!



mistymouse5001 said:


> Hello you creative wonderful peeps ! I'm looking for jessica52877. If she's around maybe she could PM me ?


I just let her know you were looking for her!


----------



## mfulk

I'm not sure if I can ask this here, but I need a bunch of custom outfits for my 2 daughters for our trip to Disney in 3 weeks.  If anyone makes and sells customs can you PM me?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nini- glad you are feeling better!!

Okay, I forget who said it- but you know, I think I have a bit o Nancy' fabric....hmmm. that could be cute! That scallopini has me inspired!!



mfulk said:


> I'm not sure if I can ask this here, but I need a bunch of custom outfits for my 2 daughters for our trip to Disney in 3 weeks.  If anyone makes and sells customs can you PM me?



Hi! Welcome, and no, we are not allowed to discuss your question here. Please take a look at people's signatures and you are sure to see ebay or etsy IDs
I HIGHLY recommend going over to etsy and doing a search there.
Also, you can join our Facebook page and see all the girls who have joined, ask to befriend some of us and we can give you more info there!


So, I had my class at church today and ate in our cafe afterwards- there was a baby about 9 days older than Hannah there- every moment I was there I just kept wanting to squeeze and kiss Hannah and thank heaven for giving me such a GOOD, SWEET baby! LOL!!!!!! This baby was into everything, cried over everything, etc, Hannah is so laid back she should have been born in Jamaica. I'm so blessed. 

Do any of you wish you could just have no kids, husband, or household chores/errands to do and just SEW......for like 1, maybe 2 days???


----------



## fairygoodmother

I just put this on FB, but had to share it with you here...
Madeline drew this this morning...




It's her new Christmas dress.  She even added instructions and arrows for me 
to follow while I sew this, just like I do when I'm sketching.
Did I mention that Madeline is 4 years old?
I'm quite impressed!


----------



## squirrel

Yes Heather you remembered my name correctly.

Don't know if I will have much time for sewing this weekend.  We have Science World coming to our city on Saturday.  The kids get to make and watch them.  Then on Sunday we have an Olympic Celebration with torch lighting and then free swim or skate.

I don't know how old the sewing machine I have is.  I'm sure it's as old as I am if not older.  I know my mom had it when I was little.


----------



## babynala

Hello, I wanted to say hi since I have been lurking on this board for a few months now.  I found you guys about a month before our November trip and you inspired me to make a few customs for my kids.  I never sewed anythign for my kids to wear before I found you guys.  This group is very talented and helpful.  I am planning on keeping up with this board and, if I can figure it out, I'll try to post a few pictures of some of the things I made for our trip.

I am hoping to talk my husband into a Cruise in 2011 so I might have some more Disney sewing to do.  

Thanks again for all your inspiration and hope you don't mind more questions from a newbie!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I started to cut the strips for the next quilt but my left hand gave out and I will have to wait until tomorrow before I can cut the rest out.  

I am excited to do quilt #2 and not make the mistakes of my previous quilt.  This is so dang addicting!


----------



## tjcrabb

tvgirlmin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I give customs for birthdays, too, and they are almost always the very much appreciated by the little recipient!!!  But now I get requests from their moms way in advance - typically for* light-up tutus*!



That sounds interesting, what exactly is a light up tutu and do you have pictures?
Tricia


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Originally Posted by tvgirlmin  View Post
Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I give customs for birthdays, too, and they are almost always the very much appreciated by the little recipient!!! But now I get requests from their moms way in advance - typically for light-up tutus!

I am intrigued by the thought of a light up tutu.  Please do share a picture of this and where we might get a pattern or directions.  That sounds like such a fun thing!


----------



## NiniMorris

To those that have embroidery machines...what is the difference between pes and dst?  Is one better than the other?  When ordering designs, which one should I order?  

Just when I thought I had it all figured out!

Nini


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> To those that have embroidery machines...what is the difference between pes and dst?  Is one better than the other?  When ordering designs, which one should I order?
> 
> Just when I thought I had it all figured out!
> 
> Nini



I don't remember what kind of machine you ordered.  I am thinking it is a Brother.  If it is then you need PES format.


----------



## Miz Diz

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share the first twirl skirt that I have ever attempted.  I know it isn't perfect, but I am proud of it.  I made it for a friend's little girl for her birthday.  What kind of shirt do you ladies suggest I get to go with it?  Thanks for the advice in advance.
> 
> Dawn



I just bought this fabric today. I am going to make dd an apron knot dress with it.   I have some other things to make first, though.

Great job!  I love the fabric.


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> It is the Brother PE 770.
> 
> Now I've got to re-look at the budget to see how many designs I can get from Heather...of course I probably should seeif I like to use it first!!Nini



I can't wait to see how you like this machine, it's been on my wish list for a while. I hope your feeling better.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And...so I won't get kicked out of the group....I did some sewing too.  I made this purse for Katie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ski mask for our trip to Ohio.  Both patterns came from YCMT.  The mask I just added the "mohawk" to make it easier to spot the kids and make them a little cooler...cause I'm cool like that!



Girlfriend, you are cool like that! Enjoy the snow!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OFF TOPIC (but really, what is OFF topic here?
> Megan was invited to her 4th birthday party later this month....sounds like quite the affair...at a hotel, "come dressed as a princess (or pirate)" and Ariel will be there.
> 
> What should I have Megan give her???? Maybe I could do a skirt like this?
> I was thinking a Fancy Nancy book.....



Maybe a skirt with princesses, is Ariel her favorite? JoAnn's has some great Ariel fabric right now.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Daniel is to be discharged tomorrow!! Please keep praying. For some reason he has been holding a lot of fluids - but they put him on meds to help. This "b" round of chemo tends to make his counts terrible and he typicall has to go back in a few days later. His spirits are flying high though!!!
> 
> I just found out that he and his brothers have become star wars NUTS since Christmas. Do you guys know how you get chosen for the Jedi training? How about do they still have the make your own lightsaber? I want to make sure each child gets a special souviniere this trip, and maybe I'd try to swing this for the guys. Do you know how much it costs? I know there are some SW lovers out there - HELP!!!!


I am glad to hear that Daniel's spirits are up. I think staying positive goes a long way in the healing process. I bought the light sabers for my DS and his wife on our trip in Oct. I bought them in the gift shop where ST lets out. they were $25.00 a piece and are very cool. They light up and make noise etc. It can get pricey though because you pick what you want to include so keep an eye on the kiddos if you let them design their own, you may have to mortgage the house to get them out of there.



Jaylin said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Melissa and I'm totally addicted to this thread!  I've spent the last 2 days reading the entire thing!  I'm totally inspired by all the amazing creations here.
> Hopefully soon I'll have some embroidery work to share with all of you.  But for right now just working on a valentines day twirl skirt...keeping with what I do best!


Your customs and you girls are adorable. I just finished my first simply sweet and easy fit. Both are Carlas and I can tell you they are VERY easy. They don't have a ton of pattern pieces like a typical pattern. Really, give it a try, you'll do great.


squirrel said:


> Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.


Nice job, I would never attempt it without a pattern.


NiniMorris said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  I have this pattern but have not attempted it yet!  Seems like it needs to be on my list soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read, you just put the design (download) onto a USB thumb drive and plug it in.  Give me 10 days and I'll let you know!  LOL
> 
> 
> OK...is there a chart somewhere that tells which machines use which size bobbins?  Trying to get my thread purchased and I can't find this anywhere!
> 
> I know my quilter takes different size bobbins than most, and I need to know before I purchase the wrong size.  I want to be ready to go once it comes in.  I've already read the manual about 5 times online!
> 
> Nini


Nini, is there an 800 number for Brother that you could call and ask?



babynala said:


> Hello, I wanted to say hi since I have been lurking on this board for a few months now.  I found you guys about a month before our November trip and you inspired me to make a few customs for my kids.  I never sewed anythign for my kids to wear before I found you guys.  This group is very talented and helpful.  I am planning on keeping up with this board and, if I can figure it out, I'll try to post a few pictures of some of the things I made for our trip.
> 
> I am hoping to talk my husband into a Cruise in 2011 so I might have some more Disney sewing to do.
> 
> Thanks again for all your inspiration and hope you don't mind more questions from a newbie!


Welcome and please post some pictures, we would love to see what you've made.



tjcrabb said:


> That sounds interesting, what exactly is a light up tutu and do you have pictures?
> Tricia


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dogodisney

fairygoodmother said:


> I just put this on FB, but had to share it with you here...
> Madeline drew this this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's her new Christmas dress.  She even added instructions and arrows for me
> to follow while I sew this, just like I do when I'm sketching.
> Did I mention that Madeline is 4 years old?
> I'm quite impressed!



WOW! She did a great job! 



babynala said:


> Hello, I wanted to say hi since I have been lurking on this board for a few months now.  I found you guys about a month before our November trip and you inspired me to make a few customs for my kids.  I never sewed anythign for my kids to wear before I found you guys.  This group is very talented and helpful.  I am planning on keeping up with this board and, if I can figure it out, I'll try to post a few pictures of some of the things I made for our trip.
> 
> *I am hoping to talk my husband into a Cruise in 2011 so I might have some more Disney sewing to do*.
> 
> Thanks again for all your inspiration and hope you don't mind more questions from a newbie!





I am also trying to talk my DH into taking a cruise next year.


----------



## Jaylin

Ok, can you say scared to death!
Here it is, I had it sitting on my kitchen island when my DH came home.  He couldn't even see me sitting behind it.  Oh where to start! 


















 I bought the ginormus box of threads too, it was $150, all the ladies at the store were telling me that it was such an awesome deal, and I just had to get it.  I have no clue what thread costs.....is that an ok price?  

I ended up not getting a serger.  The nice lady who was helping me actually talked me out of it.  Instead of getting the cheapest model they had she said it would be worth it to wait until I can afford the better model.  It had the swoosh feel instead of manual.  Plus I figured I'm going to be busy enough trying to figure the sewing machine out.  So I guess I'll wait a few months for the serger.....

Plus they sent me home with stabilizer, some sticky spray stuff and scissors.....


----------



## Cloudwatcher

Well today I took a much needed ME day.   The kids both spend the night at my moms so she was in charge of getting them to their spots this morning.  DH had to work so I got to sleep late and just relax.   So after some much needed rest and tons of cloths washed I got to sew some.
















Forgive the child in ducky socks she refused to take them off.  I haven't put a bottem hem in the top yet, I am trying to figure out if I need to put a trim on it or just a hem.   It is alittle loose, but I did a size 5 the other day in a different fabric and she said it was tight. 
I might need to twick it some but I hope she will wear this for our April trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

Cloudwatcher said:


> Well today I took a much needed ME day.   The kids both spend the night at my moms so she was in charge of getting them to their spots this morning.  DH had to work so I got to sleep late and just relax.   So after some much needed rest and tons of cloths washed I got to sew some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the child in ducky socks she refused to take them off.  I haven't put a bottem hem in the top yet, I am trying to figure out if I need to put a trim on it or just a hem.   It is alittle loose, but I did a size 5 the other day in a different fabric and she said it was tight.
> I might need to twick it some but I hope she will wear this for our April trip.



Hey, if I had ducky socks like that, I wouldn't take them off either! 

NIce job on the outfit! If it's a little loose, can you add some elastic?


----------



## RMAMom

Jaylin, that is one beautiful machine!!! To make it even better there is a $400 rebate on that machine. You have to mail it by the 25th and make sure you make copies of everything before you send it. You can print the rebate form here

http://www.brother-usa.com/Homesewing/Campaigns/EmbroideryMonth/pdf/Embroiderymth_sellsheetrebate_lr.pdf

Enjoy your new machine,
Mary


----------



## h518may

NiniMorris said:


> OK...is there a chart somewhere that tells which machines use which size bobbins?  Trying to get my thread purchased and I can't find this anywhere!
> 
> I know my quilter takes different size bobbins than most, and I need to know before I purchase the wrong size.  I want to be ready to go once it comes in.  I've already read the manual about 5 times online!
> 
> Nini



Since I just went looking for the same information, this is one I found http://www.allstitch.net/media/pdf/AllStitch_Machine_Embroidery_Bobbin_Size_Chart.pdf 

If you don't find the model number under brother, then match the parts number at the top.  A lot of things I found would say things like "most brothers can use style L", but I was pretty sure that mine took style A( I was right).  And If you find a good source of prewound color bobbins in style A let me know.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

h518may said:


> Since I just went looking for the same information, this is one I found http://www.allstitch.net/media/pdf/AllStitch_Machine_Embroidery_Bobbin_Size_Chart.pdf
> 
> If you don't find the model number under brother, then match the parts number at the top.  A lot of things I found would say things like "most brothers can use style L", but I was pretty sure that mine took style A( I was right).  And If you find a good source of prewound color bobbins in style A let me know.



Do you have the brother pe770?  

nini, let me know what size it takes when you get yours.  I think I have my DH talked into that machine and I have a bunch of prewound L size for the machine I will be returning.  i am so hoping it isn't the wrong size!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I give customs for birthdays, too, and they are almost always the very much appreciated by the little recipient!!!  But now I get requests from their moms way in advance - typically for light-up tutus!



What? Tutus that light up?!!  How did I miss this?


----------



## h518may

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have the brother pe770?
> 
> nini, let me know what size it takes when you get yours.  I think I have my DH talked into that machine and I have a bunch of prewound L size for the machine I will be returning.  i am so hoping it isn't the wrong size!!!



No, mine is the SE 270D, but they both have the same part number for the bobbins.  The advantage to the A style is they hold more thread.


----------



## PrincessMickey

teresajoy said:


> The shirts look great!!!! Your boys are adorable!
> And I'd like to know why your son isn't wearing a helmet too!



Well because you asked it it's because I'm a very bad mama. When we signed him up they said the only equipment we needed were skates and a stick. They gave him a free pair of skates because it was his first year so all I bought was a stick. They did not put a limit on how many kids could sign up so they had over 100 kids show up with only 3 instuctors. Not very thrilled about that by the way. Anyway, I showed up 25 minutes before practice started and there was already so many kids in there that they ran out of helmets and gloves. So I think mama's gonna have to go ahead and buy stuff so I know he'll have it every week.


----------



## NiniMorris

h518may said:


> Since I just went looking for the same information, this is one I found http://www.allstitch.net/media/pdf/AllStitch_Machine_Embroidery_Bobbin_Size_Chart.pdf
> 
> If you don't find the model number under brother, then match the parts number at the top.  A lot of things I found would say things like "most brothers can use style L", but I was pretty sure that mine took style A( I was right).  And If you find a good source of prewound color bobbins in style A let me know.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you have the brother pe770?
> 
> nini, let me know what size it takes when you get yours.  I think I have my DH talked into that machine and I have a bunch of prewound L size for the machine I will be returning.  i am so hoping it isn't the wrong size!!!





h518may said:


> No, mine is the SE 270D, but they both have the same part number for the bobbins.  The advantage to the A style is they hold more thread.



Thanks for the chart!  Mine (PE 770) takes the A.  For a supplier of size A, try Marathon Thread, they only have the plastic sided (I like the paper sided for my quilter) but they have them available by the gross at 34.95 in polyester.  I'll be ordering mine in a bit.


Nini


----------



## babynala

I have seen this style dress posted a few times and was wondering if anyone could tell me what pattern is used to do the cross over on the bodice?





Thanks
Liz


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

babynala said:


> I have seen this style dress posted a few times and was wondering if anyone could tell me what pattern is used to do the cross over on the bodice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Liz


Its this one
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Adorable-Criss-Cross-Top-or-Dress.htm


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jaylin said:


> Ok, can you say scared to death!
> Here it is, I had it sitting on my kitchen island when my DH came home.  He couldn't even see me sitting behind it.  Oh where to start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the ginormus box of threads too, it was $150, all the ladies at the store were telling me that it was such an awesome deal, and I just had to get it.  I have no clue what thread costs.....is that an ok price?
> 
> I ended up not getting a serger.  The nice lady who was helping me actually talked me out of it.  Instead of getting the cheapest model they had she said it would be worth it to wait until I can afford the better model.  It had the swoosh feel instead of manual.  Plus I figured I'm going to be busy enough trying to figure the sewing machine out.  So I guess I'll wait a few months for the serger.....
> 
> Plus they sent me home with stabilizer, some sticky spray stuff and scissors.....



I also own the Innovis and just the ease and stitch quality of this machine.  It is easy to learn, has built in designs and very functional!  Don't you just love the suitcase the hoops come in?  Did you get the 12X7 hoop also?  I also got the thread but from ebay.

Congrats


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the chart!  Mine (PE 770) takes the A.  For a supplier of size A, try Marathon Thread, they only have the plastic sided (I like the paper sided for my quilter) but they have them available by the gross at 34.95 in polyester.  I'll be ordering mine in a bit.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks!  But now i need to see if marathon will return all of my size L's from my other machine!


----------



## tvgirlmin

tjcrabb said:


> That sounds interesting, what exactly is a light up tutu and do you have pictures?
> Tricia





Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am intrigued by the thought of a light up tutu.  Please do share a picture of this and where we might get a pattern or directions.  That sounds like such a fun thing!





GrammaBelle said:


> What? Tutus that light up?!!  How did I miss this?



We call them "light-up" tutu's, but the name is a little deceiving - they are really just tutu's with lights.  You just make a regular "knot" tutu, but make sure to make it at least double thick (I like four layers of tulle - two on each piece of the knot cross, if that makes sense).  I get the light strand necklaces at Pricebusters or some of our local craft stores - they are tiny strands of led lights in holiday designs (tiny pumpkins, shamrocks, etc) so they still look pretty (and not like lights) when they are turned off.  Then I stitch the necklaces onto the tutu, a couple inches down from the waistband - if you are going to wrap the waist with ribbon, make sure you do that first or it will get all tangled up.  Actually, I always do the sewing on last after all the other decorating is done.  I baste every few inches and voila!  Light up tutus that you can turn on and off.

Just make sure to NEVER leave a child unattended in one of the light up tutu's!  The battery compartment is pretty well sealed, but it contains those little button batteries that could really burn a child's throat if they swallowed it.  

Here is one I made for a Halloween birthday.  I don't have any pics of it lit up, though - as soon as I finish it, I will post my daughter in her shamrock one all lit up!






The little pumpkins are the lights!  They glowed a really cool orange and just gave the whole tutu a cool look!

And thanks for the comments on my cutie Jack!  He was so serious fighting vader!  He is going to have a cow when Darth Vader brings in his birthday cake (my hubby is a total star wars nerd and has wanted a vader costume for years - he already has an authentic storm trooper one - so I finally broke over and told him he could get it if he would be willing to serve as birthday party entertainment).  We aren't telling him, so it will be a total surprise for the little guy!  My hubby has had to miss so many of Jack's birthdays, we are really making 5 a special party!


----------



## Jaylin

Sorry to ask this, I know I saw it somewhere here in the thread...who has good applique designs?  I forget her name. Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

Jaylin said:


> Ok, can you say scared to death!
> Here it is, I had it sitting on my kitchen island when my DH came home.  He couldn't even see me sitting behind it.  Oh where to start!
> I bought the ginormus box of threads too, it was $150, all the ladies at the store were telling me that it was such an awesome deal, and I just had to get it.  I have no clue what thread costs.....is that an ok price?
> 
> I ended up not getting a serger.  The nice lady who was helping me actually talked me out of it.  Instead of getting the cheapest model they had she said it would be worth it to wait until I can afford the better model.  It had the swoosh feel instead of manual.  Plus I figured I'm going to be busy enough trying to figure the sewing machine out.  So I guess I'll wait a few months for the serger.....
> 
> Plus they sent me home with stabilizer, some sticky spray stuff and scissors.....



NICE!!!! Oh, you are going to have so much fun!!! Don't let it scare you, just jump right in and try it out! 

That's not a very good price on thread.  We (my sister, Heathersue and I) get ours from Marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml 
They sell a set of 50 for $91. It is great thread, I've never had any problems with it. If you call them, you can pick what colors you want or you can just take the 50 that comes in the set if you order online. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally downloaded my pics, mainly because I wanted to share what Katie made for Piper's Give.  It is a small pillow, only about 8 inches, but she wanted to make a pillow to just lay her head on if she wanted to nap while traveling.  (She is making one for herself next).  We used the pattern from YCMT.  I love the way of doing this!  Katie loved the way it came out.  I was very proud of her for doing this. (I made a crayon roll up...you all know what they look like!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...thankfully we are in full melt today and the kids should go back to school tomorrow...only to get more yucky weather on Friday....UGH!



Tell Katie the pillow is adorable!!! She should be proud! 
I love those ski masks with the mohawks!!! How cool is that! 



squirrel said:


> Here is my version of the Simply Sweet dress (looks very close to me).  I finally finished it.  I bought some fabric on Saturday so I can now make a Stitch dress with the pattern (my niece can wear it year round).  I might even try appliquing Stitch on the bodice of the dress.


Cute! It turned out nice. 


livndisney said:


> Now see, I have the opposite experience. My cheap serger from Walmart worked well until the reputable dealer "fixed" it. Now it is just not the same.
> 
> I do often dream of the air threading.....



I love my cheap Singer from Walmart too. I've had it about 2 years now and haven't had any trouble with it at all. 



fairygoodmother said:


> I just put this on FB, but had to share it with you here...
> Madeline drew this this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's her new Christmas dress.  She even added instructions and arrows for me
> to follow while I sew this, just like I do when I'm sketching.
> Did I mention that Madeline is 4 years old?
> I'm quite impressed!



That is so cute! 



babynala said:


> Hello, I wanted to say hi since I have been lurking on this board for a few months now.  I found you guys about a month before our November trip and you inspired me to make a few customs for my kids.  I never sewed anythign for my kids to wear before I found you guys.  This group is very talented and helpful.  I am planning on keeping up with this board and, if I can figure it out, I'll try to post a few pictures of some of the things I made for our trip.
> 
> I am hoping to talk my husband into a Cruise in 2011 so I might have some more Disney sewing to do.
> 
> Thanks again for all your inspiration and hope you don't mind more questions from a newbie!







Cloudwatcher said:


> Well today I took a much needed ME day.   The kids both spend the night at my moms so she was in charge of getting them to their spots this morning.  DH had to work so I got to sleep late and just relax.   So after some much needed rest and tons of cloths washed I got to sew some.



I love the socks!!! What a cutie!!! The outfit looks great! You could put some yellow on the bottom, but I think it looks good as it is. 
Like Janet said, some elastic in the back should snug it right up. 



h518may said:


> Since I just went looking for the same information, this is one I found http://www.allstitch.net/media/pdf/AllStitch_Machine_Embroidery_Bobbin_Size_Chart.pdf
> 
> If you don't find the model number under brother, then match the parts number at the top.  A lot of things I found would say things like "most brothers can use style L", but I was pretty sure that mine took style A( I was right).  And If you find a good source of prewound color bobbins in style A let me know.



Thanks for that!! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Well because you asked it it's because I'm a very bad mama. When we signed him up they said the only equipment we needed were skates and a stick. They gave him a free pair of skates because it was his first year so all I bought was a stick. They did not put a limit on how many kids could sign up so they had over 100 kids show up with only 3 instuctors. Not very thrilled about that by the way. Anyway, I showed up 25 minutes before practice started and there was already so many kids in there that they ran out of helmets and gloves. So I think mama's gonna have to go ahead and buy stuff so I know he'll have it every week.



I highly doubt you are a very bad Momma! I'm surpised they didn't have enough equipment for all the kids that signed up. I'm glad you are thinking of getting him his own though! 



Jaylin said:


> Sorry to ask this, I know I saw it somewhere here in the thread...who has good applique designs?  I forget her name. Thanks!



Oh, what is her name???? I should know...hmmm.... what it is??? 

Oh! I remember, it's Heathersue.


----------



## Jaylin

oh well I'll try to not let it bother me that I didn't get a bargain on the thread....thanks for letting me know, I'll keep that info for next time.  I'm excited because I'm pretty sure I got a good deal on the machine.  

And how/where do I find HeatherSue?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Jaylin said:


> oh well I'll try to not let it bother me that I didn't get a bargain on the thread....thanks for letting me know, I'll keep that info for next time.  I'm excited because I'm pretty sure I got a good deal on the machine.
> 
> And how/where do I find HeatherSue?



She is on Etsy - just search for her name under Sellers.  Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## CastleCreations

I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.


----------



## Granna4679

CastleCreations said:


> I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.



The Fancy Nancy outfit is adorable but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the music outfit.  Her music teacher is going to adore that!!!!  Very, very cute.  I have seen that fabric and wondered what you would use it for.  Now I know.


----------



## tmh0206

Hi all! I am new here, been reading and learning and becoming greatly inspired by seeing all of  your beautiful creations.  I cant wait to be able to share some of my own creations shortly.

i was wondering if anyone would be share with me what kind of embroidery machines you are using.  I want to by one, but don't know if I should save up my money to buy a more expensive one or will I be ok with a less expensive one to begin with.  I have never embroidered before but I have been looking at the Brother machines, so do I start off with a 270D or hold out for a more expensive model? and can the 270D use the software to get designs off the internet with?

thank you in advance for any information you can give.you all are GREAT!!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

CastleCreations said:


> I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.



Both of your outfits are just precious!  I love them both.  Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

So I just got off the phone with my 8 year old niece who tells me she wants me to make her a new outfit.  When I asked her what she wanted, she said something cool.  As a mom to boys, I don't know what is cool for an 8 year old.  She said it could be for church or school.  She doesn't care about that.  What do you ladies suggest?  I know many of you sew for your girls so you can tell me what 8 year old girls are wearing.  If this helps, she lives in Delaware so if I could make her something that she can wear a shirt under for the winter and either a t-shirt of nothing under for the summer, that would be terrific.

Thanks for any suggestions!

Dawn


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I was a bad girl.  I have resisted CarlaC's sale all week.  I could not take it any longer.  I bought the bundle pack with the scallpeni(sp), A Line, and the simply sweet and I had to add the kids easy fit pants.  I have the adult version(sooooo easy).  They were almost free with the discount.  And I received the wrap skirt pattern for FREE!!!!  I can't wait to get started.  Since we are snowed in I may get started on an Easter dress for my niece.  The scallpeni with Easter designs in the scallopes and an embroidered top sound nice.  Just had to admit my guilt to my support group.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tmh0206 said:


> Hi all! I am new here, been reading and learning and becoming greatly inspired by seeing all of  your beautiful creations.  I cant wait to be able to share some of my own creations shortly.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone would be share with me what kind of embroidery machines you are using.  I want to by one, but don't know if I should save up my money to buy a more expensive one or will I be ok with a less expensive one to begin with.  I have never embroidered before but I have been looking at the Brother machines, so do I start off with a 270D or hold out for a more expensive model? and can the 270D use the software to get designs off the internet with?
> 
> thank you in advance for any information you can give.you all are GREAT!!!



I have a Brother 280D. So far I love it. It has a 5X7 frame. I wanted an embroidery only machine. I just have a thing about sewing on the same machine. If you need to take it in for repairs or service, then you have nothing. And you get twice the wear on the machine. I started out with a 180D, it had a 4X4, and it was great as a starter machine. It was my mothers machine, and just never took to it. But I did, I loved it. Someday, when I can afford more, I will upgrade. But I'm quite happy with what I have. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> So I just got off the phone with my 8 year old niece who tells me she wants me to make her a new outfit.  When I asked her what she wanted, she said something cool.  As a mom to boys, I don't know what is cool for an 8 year old.  She said it could be for church or school.  She doesn't care about that.  What do you ladies suggest?  I know many of you sew for your girls so you can tell me what 8 year old girls are wearing.  If this helps, she lives in Delaware so if I could make her something that she can wear a shirt under for the winter and either a t-shirt of nothing under for the summer, that would be terrific.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Dawn



I'm from Delaware. Kirsta just turned 9, she's in the 3rd grade. She wears a uniform to school. She and her friends like to wear jeans. Even to church. They like Hannah Montana, I Carly, The Wizards of Wavery are Kirsta's favorite. She loves twirl skirts for special occassions. But Disneyized is ONLY for Disney. 

The last few years, there has pretty much only been winter and summer. Spring and fall is short and fast. 

What size does she wear? Why don't you have her look at YCMT.com and see what she likes. I"m guessing she has computer access.


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd check out the boards while my machine is stitching up 12 in the hoop Valentine's kitties at once!  This is the first time that I've ever used my Mega hoop and I'm loving it!  I'm making one for each kid in Tessa's class and embroidering their names on them. I'm making the boys some Valentine's dogs.  When Sawyer saw them, he wanted me to make some for his class, too.  So, I think I'll have about 3 more hoops to go!  



NiniMorris said:


> To those that have embroidery machines...what is the difference between pes and dst?  Is one better than the other?  When ordering designs, which one should I order?
> 
> Just when I thought I had it all figured out!
> 
> Nini


I think you already figured this out.   Brother's usually take PES, from what I understand. 



Jaylin said:


> Ok, can you say scared to death!
> Here it is, I had it sitting on my kitchen island when my DH came home.  He couldn't even see me sitting behind it.  Oh where to start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the ginormus box of threads too, it was $150, all the ladies at the store were telling me that it was such an awesome deal, and I just had to get it.  I have no clue what thread costs.....is that an ok price?
> 
> I ended up not getting a serger.  The nice lady who was helping me actually talked me out of it.  Instead of getting the cheapest model they had she said it would be worth it to wait until I can afford the better model.  It had the swoosh feel instead of manual.  Plus I figured I'm going to be busy enough trying to figure the sewing machine out.  So I guess I'll wait a few months for the serger.....
> 
> Plus they sent me home with stabilizer, some sticky spray stuff and scissors.....


YAY!!!!!  How exciting!!!!     What a beautiful machine!  Plus, it has a Mickey head on it! Do you have the curved embroidery scissors?  Those are very important for cutting around appliques.  

I hate to tell you this, but the Marathon thread us only $75 (plus $9.45 shipping= $84.50) for fifty 1100 yard spools of polyester thread at marathon thread.  Plus, you get 20 free needles.  I use their rayon thread and I absolutely love it!  Keep it in mind for when you need more! 
http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml



Cloudwatcher said:


>


Very cute!  Both the outfit and your daughter!!  I love the ducky socks, too.  The girl has style!



PrincessMickey said:


> Well because you asked it it's because I'm a very bad mama. When we signed him up they said the only equipment we needed were skates and a stick. They gave him a free pair of skates because it was his first year so all I bought was a stick. They did not put a limit on how many kids could sign up so they had over 100 kids show up with only 3 instuctors. Not very thrilled about that by the way. Anyway, I showed up 25 minutes before practice started and there was already so many kids in there that they ran out of helmets and gloves. So I think mama's gonna have to go ahead and buy stuff so I know he'll have it every week.


You're not a bad mama at all!  I thought it was probably something like that.  But, I also thought he had really cool hair!  



tvgirlmin said:


> We call them "light-up" tutu's, but the name is a little deceiving - they are really just tutu's with lights.  You just make a regular "knot" tutu, but make sure to make it at least double thick (I like four layers of tulle - two on each piece of the knot cross, if that makes sense).  I get the light strand necklaces at Pricebusters or some of our local craft stores - they are tiny strands of led lights in holiday designs (tiny pumpkins, shamrocks, etc) so they still look pretty (and not like lights) when they are turned off.  Then I stitch the necklaces onto the tutu, a couple inches down from the waistband - if you are going to wrap the waist with ribbon, make sure you do that first or it will get all tangled up.  Actually, I always do the sewing on last after all the other decorating is done.  I baste every few inches and voila!  Light up tutus that you can turn on and off.
> 
> Just make sure to NEVER leave a child unattended in one of the light up tutu's!  The battery compartment is pretty well sealed, but it contains those little button batteries that could really burn a child's throat if they swallowed it.
> 
> Here is one I made for a Halloween birthday.  I don't have any pics of it lit up, though - as soon as I finish it, I will post my daughter in her shamrock one all lit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pumpkins are the lights!  They glowed a really cool orange and just gave the whole tutu a cool look!
> 
> And thanks for the comments on my cutie Jack!  He was so serious fighting vader!  He is going to have a cow when Darth Vader brings in his birthday cake (my hubby is a total star wars nerd and has wanted a vader costume for years - he already has an authentic storm trooper one - so I finally broke over and told him he could get it if he would be willing to serve as birthday party entertainment).  We aren't telling him, so it will be a total surprise for the little guy!  My hubby has had to miss so many of Jack's birthdays, we are really making 5 a special party!


That is so cool!



CastleCreations said:


> I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.


You made Fancy pants!  I love them!!! I also love the music outfit.  That is perfect for a music teacher's child!  I'm sorry about your fussy machine, but it looks great embroidered onto cotton and then appliqued onto the shirt!  



tmh0206 said:


> Hi all! I am new here, been reading and learning and becoming greatly inspired by seeing all of  your beautiful creations.  I cant wait to be able to share some of my own creations shortly.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone would be share with me what kind of embroidery machines you are using.  I want to by one, but don't know if I should save up my money to buy a more expensive one or will I be ok with a less expensive one to begin with.  I have never embroidered before but I have been looking at the Brother machines, so do I start off with a 270D or hold out for a more expensive model? and can the 270D use the software to get designs off the internet with?
> 
> thank you in advance for any information you can give.you all are GREAT!!!


!!!!  I have an older machine, a Viking Designer 1 with a floppy disk drive.  It works GREAT!  I love my machine!  Most people really like their Brother embroidery machines.  Just make sure you don't get the one that only comes with a 4x4 hoop! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> So I just got off the phone with my 8 year old niece who tells me she wants me to make her a new outfit.  When I asked her what she wanted, she said something cool.  As a mom to boys, I don't know what is cool for an 8 year old.  She said it could be for church or school.  She doesn't care about that.  What do you ladies suggest?  I know many of you sew for your girls so you can tell me what 8 year old girls are wearing.  If this helps, she lives in Delaware so if I could make her something that she can wear a shirt under for the winter and either a t-shirt of nothing under for the summer, that would be terrific.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Dawn


You should ask her what she considers "cool"!  I would think some sort of twirl skirt and a t-shirt would pass the cool test. But, I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tmh0206 said:


> Hi all! I am new here, been reading and learning and becoming greatly inspired by seeing all of  your beautiful creations.  I cant wait to be able to share some of my own creations shortly.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone would be share with me what kind of embroidery machines you are using.  I want to by one, but don't know if I should save up my money to buy a more expensive one or will I be ok with a less expensive one to begin with.  I have never embroidered before but I have been looking at the Brother machines, so do I start off with a 270D or hold out for a more expensive model? and can the 270D use the software to get designs off the internet with?
> 
> thank you in advance for any information you can give.you all are GREAT!!!


I had the opportunity to try several at a sewing studio where I did Hannah's gown. We used 2 different Vikings (Diamond and SE) and a Pfaff (dont know what one) My first experience was with a Designer I about 4 years ago, I had only owned a mechanical Jem Janome (travel size for quilters) and was inspired by the smooth computerized sewing of her machine. I was brand new to sewing clothes, so I purchased a Kenmore (non-embroidery) after reading lots of reviews on patternreview.com. 

I purchased a used SE in the Fall and I'm still learning (what I dont get is the lady who traded it in, went for a Diamond and she didn't seem like a big embroidery person (based on what was on her memory stick!)). But I really love that I bought this from a dealer (versus Sears) because I can harass (I mean call and ask many questions) and I can even walk in if I need assistance with anything. I feel I got a great price and she included an extra kit with more feet, as well as a CD of Anita Goodesigns and needles. But it's the ability to have free owner's classes whenever I need them that really helped me.
I did see some good deals online, but as a first time embroidery machine person, I am sooo glad I have the help.

I would prefer to be able to sew on a sample of the machine I want to buy first.
ask if they include a servicing with it, or what kind of warranty it has
what kind of support with they offer?

Do you have any sewing studios, or friends near enough that you could try it out? 
and dont forget to ask what machines they have as trade ins....

I know no one on here lives near me, but the shop I bought mine at as a Emerald for $900 and an SE, I dont know what the price is on that one.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Is anyone else having a problem with YouCanMakeThis.com?  It's not allowing me to put more than one item into my shopping cart!  I need to get this patten ASAP to start a project that needs to be finished tomorrow.  Grrrr!


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  I am looking for some material.  It may not be made anymore, but hopefully I can find it on ebay or something.  I'd like some of the blue or white flag/faces fabric that people use a lot for EPCOT clothing.  I have the stuff with the faces and the little writing, but would like it with the flags.  I think it was sold at JoAnns.  Any ideas??  Does anyone at least have the name of the fabric?

Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## fairygoodmother

froggy33 said:


> Does anyone at least have the name of the fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



If it's the fabric I'm thinking of, it's "Friends Around the World" by Trena Hegdal.  It's becoming increasingly harder to find; it's discontinued.  There were, I believe, 3 coordinating fabrics, with either blue or white background.
Good luck finding it!


----------



## froggy33

Thanks so much!  I haven't had any luck online yet.  Does anyone have any they are willing to part with (for a price)?  I would only need...about 3/4 yard.  

Also, when I was searching on the site that must not be named I found some of that GREAT Alexander Henry "Smiles around the world" for a great price.
A.H. also has a new line that is great too!  Called "you and me".

Thanks!!  Jessica


----------



## NaeNae

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I am looking for some material.  It may not be made anymore, but hopefully I can find it on ebay or something.  I'd like some of the blue or white flag/faces fabric that people use a lot for EPCOT clothing.  I have the stuff with the faces and the little writing, but would like it with the flags.  I think it was sold at JoAnns.  Any ideas??  Does anyone at least have the name of the fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



Friends around the World by Trena Hegdahl Design Co. for Fabrics by Spectrix.

This is the blue fabric with the flags.


----------



## froggy33

Thanks!  I'm still looking.  Don't  you hate when you want something that is discontinued.  I bought the coordinating fabric with the writing, but not the flag stuff!!


----------



## RMAMom

CastleCreations said:


> I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.


I love it!!! We have been calling my sister Fancy Nancy since she was in High School she is now 45 and I am going to have to make her someting using some Fancy Material! The music dress is adorable, I love the matching bloomers.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks so much!  I haven't had any luck online yet.  Does anyone have any they are willing to part with (for a price)?  I would only need...about 3/4 yard.
> 
> Also, when I was searching on the site that must not be named I found some of that GREAT Alexander Henry "Smiles around the world" for a great price.
> A.H. also has a new line that is great too!  Called "you and me".
> 
> Thanks!!  Jessica


We can add wonder under washable tape to the hard to find list. I have been searching for it for a couple of weeks now and it is suspiciously out of stock every where. I am thinking its been discontinued.


----------



## emcreative

I have no sewing to share...been working on my photography, graphic design and ad business.  But I just had to pop in here to say

*I MISS YOU ALL TERRIBLY!*


----------



## Jaylin

YCMT is seriously wonky today.  I bought a bunch of stuff earlier today and things were just jumping out of my cart.....checkout was all messed up too.  Everything finally went thru and just now I realized that my Simply Sweet was missing.  Ugh, the one that I really wanted, so I'm trying or order it now and it won't let me check out......


----------



## livndisney

I know we have a few ladies here with Sock monkey aversions. Kia just showed a bit of a new commercial with a LIFE sized, walking Sock Monkey. I think the whole commercial will be shown during the super bowl.

http://www.kia.com/#/sorento/learn-more/?cid=sem&ppc=y


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hey ladies - I am still waiting for my machine to be fixed. I need a little help. I have a top of DD's that I didn't make that I really like the style. It is a 3T. I want to trace it & make a pattern for it. I would also like to make it in a 2 and a 5. Is there a way for me to do that? I have a copier/scanner here too.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Cherlynn25

I am way behind, but i found an awesome coupon binder today, thought my disboutique friends would like it. im thinking about getting the pattern. 
http://www.couponclutch.com/index.php


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hey ladies - I am still waiting for my machine to be fixed. I need a little help. I have a top of DD's that I didn't make that I really like the style. It is a 3T. I want to trace it & make a pattern for it. I would also like to make it in a 2 and a 5. Is there a way for me to do that? I have a copier/scanner here too.
> Thanks,
> Carol



I am not much help. I am working on a 3t top (without a pattern),and need help. Could you measure the length of the 3t top you have? Please please please.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

the top I am making is 15 1/4 inches from top of the shoulder straps to the bottom of the rufle - it is meant for waist length i think. I am planning on making it hip length.


----------



## teresajoy

CastleCreations said:


> I've been busy sewing lately... Almost finished with a Disney cruise outfit. Made a little dress with bloomers for Ireland's music teachers daugher and a Fancy Nancy outfit with necklace. I really wish my machine will embroider on t shirts but no matter what I do, it just won't . I've ruined several shirts trying to do it, and no luck. The bobbin on the machine is wonky and I'm lucky it embroiders normally on cotton. I guess I'll just have to be happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /o139/ElisaCanning/th_IMG_2587.jpg[/IMG]



These are fabulous Elisa!!!! I love both of them!!! 



tmh0206 said:


> Hi all! I am new here, been reading and learning and becoming greatly inspired by seeing all of  your beautiful creations.  I cant wait to be able to share some of my own creations shortly.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone would be share with me what kind of embroidery machines you are using.  I want to by one, but don't know if I should save up my money to buy a more expensive one or will I be ok with a less expensive one to begin with.  I have never embroidered before but I have been looking at the Brother machines, so do I start off with a 270D or hold out for a more expensive model? and can the 270D use the software to get designs off the internet with?
> 
> thank you in advance for any information you can give.you all are GREAT!!!



I have a Brother 270D, I love the way it embroiders, when and if I can get it threaded. It only does a 4X4 design. I really wouldn't recommend it unless you got a good deal on it.  I have a Viking Rose that I need a card reader for and then I will probably sell the Brother. 



livndisney said:


> I know we have a few ladies here with Sock monkey aversions. Kia just showed a bit of a new commercial with a LIFE sized, walking Sock Monkey. I think the whole commercial will be shown during the super bowl.
> 
> http://www.kia.com/#/sorento/learn-more/?cid=sem&ppc=y



Oh my goodness, oh my goodness!! I am NOT going to click that, I am NOT! 
If you hear screaming coming from Michigan on Sunday, you will know that I accidentally watched it.


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> the top I am making is 15 1/4 inches from top of the shoulder straps to the bottom of the rufle - it is meant for waist length i think. I am planning on making it hip length.



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, oh my goodness!! I am NOT going to click that, I am NOT!
> If you hear screaming coming from Michigan on Sunday, you will know that I accidentally watched it.



Seriously, before I saw this commercial I had no opinion on Sock Monkeys. NOW. That thing is seriously freaky. (Maybe worse than  "the doll").


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I think it is me - I can't open any of the bookmarks.


----------



## teresajoy

Jaylin said:


> I bought the ginormus box of threads too, it was $150, all the ladies at the store were telling me that it was such an awesome deal, and I just had to get it.  I have no clue what thread costs.....is that an ok price?



I was just looking at your picture again, and I think maybe you got more thread than I first though. How many spools are there? You might have got a better deal than I was thinking!


----------



## Jaylin

teresajoy said:


> I was just looking at your picture again, and I think maybe you got more thread than I first though. How many spools are there? You might have got a better deal than I was thinking!



ok, I just opened the box because I wasn't sure myself what the heck I bought.....it's 61 colored spools at 1100yards each, plus the wooden rack.  So did I do ok now?

Oh, and so far I'm loving this thing.  So easy to use.  I'm working on the girls' valentine's day skirts.  I'll post when done.  

I've got the sewing part figured out, next is the embroidery part!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Finally I have pictures of Daniel's siblings except for his big sister who wasnt feeling well and didnt want to show herself "looking like this" lol - ah to be a teen!!!

So here are John who is 9, Steven who is 8, Samantha who is 2 and you all know Daniel. Plus there is 1 picture with Daniel's mom, Shelly!! Here ya go!!




























and Daniel being GOOFY!!!

Ahhh, finally I remembered I had a picture of Sarah from this summer - she is in the middle, top row between Bekah and I and above Elizabeth!!









lol - its nice to have faces to go with names!! I cant wait to be sharing some Big Give pictures as much as I can. At least now I know that if I loan them my camera they will take pictures!! Im going to take a LOT of pictures for them on the trip!!!!!

We are getting a big snow storm!! Im so happy bout it!!


----------



## karebear1

Teresa...... you really need to watch that sock monkey commercial if you haven't yet. That is one cool Sock Monkey!  

Does anyone know where I can buy bulk apple green ric rack for a good price?  I   need 3/8" wide. THANKS!


----------



## allaboutaprincess

I need some honest advice.  I've been wanting to try Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  I'm just worried about the placket.  I've tried them in sewing class (couple of years ago) and my teacher pretty much had to do it for me.  It is just so confusing!  Tell me about the Precious dress placket.  TIA!!


----------



## dogodisney

allaboutaprincess said:


> I need some honest advice.  I've been wanting to try Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  I'm just worried about the placket.  I've tried them in sewing class (couple of years ago) and my teacher pretty much had to do it for me.  It is just so confusing!  Tell me about the Precious dress placket.  TIA!!



I have not made this dress yet but I have the pattern, so I just went and read the instructions and it sounds really easy.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Hello, everyone!!!! Remember me? I haven't visited this thread for awhile. I have a sewing question and you were the first ones I thought of to answer me. I want to try my hand at making leotards. The You Can Make This site doesn't seem to have any. That's where I usually go for my patterns. Can anyone recommend a decent, easy pattern?

Thanks,
Chantell


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Finally I have pictures of Daniel's siblings except for his big sister who wasnt feeling well and didnt want to show herself "looking like this" lol - ah to be a teen!!!
> 
> So here are John who is 9, Steven who is 8, Samantha who is 2 and you all know Daniel. Plus there is 1 picture with Daniel's mom, Shelly!! Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Daniel being GOOFY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - its nice to have faces to go with names!! I cant wait to be sharing some Big Give pictures as much as I can. At least now I know that if I loan them my camera they will take pictures!! Im going to take a LOT of pictures for them on the trip!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a big snow storm!! Im so happy bout it!!


Wendy, they are all beyond adorable and it is an honour to be a part of this give.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I am looking for some material.  It may not be made anymore, but hopefully I can find it on ebay or something.  I'd like some of the blue or white flag/faces fabric that people use a lot for EPCOT clothing.  I have the stuff with the faces and the little writing, but would like it with the flags.  I think it was sold at JoAnns.  Any ideas??  Does anyone at least have the name of the fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



I have some of both the flags and the people in blue.  Sorry to say, it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

i can't open thed book mark for up scaling a pattern by Carla C. I thought those directions would work for the pattern pieces I made for a shirt DD owned. I made one in her size but my older DD would like one too. the youngest can wear the one I made with a slight alteration in the tab length. please can anyone help me? (begging on my hands & knees)


----------



## BBGirl

teresajoy said:


> That's not a very good price on thread.  We (my sister, Heathersue and I) get ours from Marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> They sell a set of 50 for $91. It is great thread, I've never had any problems with it. If you call them, you can pick what colors you want or you can just take the 50 that comes in the set if you order online.





Can you use this on a regular sewing machine too?  That is a really good price on thread and I don't an embroidery machine just a regular old Brother sewing machine.  Thinking of spending my share of the tax return on some thread LOL


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i can't open thed book mark for up scaling a pattern by Carla C. I thought those directions would work for the pattern pieces I made for a shirt DD owned. I made one in her size but my older DD would like one too. the youngest can wear the one I made with a slight alteration in the tab length. please can anyone help me? (begging on my hands & knees)



Try this link
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

THANK YOU!!!!! I am trying that now.


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have some of both the flags and the people in blue.  Sorry to say, it isn't going anywhere.



Ha!!  How selfish!!   Just kidding.  I have an incredibly difficult time letting go of/cutting fabric, so I understand.  This is for a customer and I am trying to talk her in to this other amazing fabric.

Thanks though!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

allaboutaprincess said:


> I need some honest advice.  I've been wanting to try Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  I'm just worried about the placket.  I've tried them in sewing class (couple of years ago) and my teacher pretty much had to do it for me.  It is just so confusing!  Tell me about the Precious dress placket.  TIA!!



I made one for my DD's halloween costume. and it was easy to do following carla's directions.  i think you'll be fine because she takes you step by step through the whole thing and i just started sewing this summer.  I pretty much stick to carla's patterns.  You'll do great!  Go ahead and give it a try!


----------



## h518may

I finished a couple of thinks last night, well almost.  I started the vest for DH about 3 years ago and finished except for buttons.





I made this feliz dress for a friend daughter, she is the same size as Ash.  I made it shorter then I meant to so now it is like a long top.  The little girl is about 4 in shorter then Ash.

Here's the front(DH took the picture, I'm the one behind Ash)





And the back, with no ruffles.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party





back




without petti skirt


----------



## teresajoy

Jaylin said:


> ok, I just opened the box because I wasn't sure myself what the heck I bought.....it's 61 colored spools at 1100yards each, plus the wooden rack.  So did I do ok now?
> 
> Oh, and so far I'm loving this thing.  So easy to use.  I'm working on the girls' valentine's day skirts.  I'll post when done.
> 
> I've got the sewing part figured out, next is the embroidery part!



It's a little better than I thought. I thought you had 50 spools. I have no clue how much the racks cost either. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Finally I have pictures of Daniel's siblings except for his big sister who wasnt feeling well and didnt want to show herself "looking like this" lol - ah to be a teen!!!
> 
> So here are John who is 9, Steven who is 8, Samantha who is 2 and you all know Daniel. Plus there is 1 picture with Daniel's mom, Shelly!! Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Daniel being GOOFY!!!
> 
> Ahhh, finally I remembered I had a picture of Sarah from this summer - she is in the middle, top row between Bekah and I and above Elizabeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - its nice to have faces to go with names!! I cant wait to be sharing some Big Give pictures as much as I can. At least now I know that if I loan them my camera they will take pictures!! Im going to take a LOT of pictures for them on the trip!!!!!
> 
> We are getting a big snow storm!! Im so happy bout it!!



Thank you Wendy!!! I love seeing their faces!!!! The picture with Daniel and Samantha, reminds me of one I have of Corey and Lydia. 



karebear1 said:


> Teresa...... you really need to watch that sock monkey commercial if you haven't yet. That is one cool Sock Monkey!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy bulk apple green ric rack for a good price?  I   need 3/8" wide. THANKS!


Are you trying to give me nightmares??? 

I'm not sure about the rickyrackky.


allaboutaprincess said:


> I need some honest advice.  I've been wanting to try Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  I'm just worried about the placket.  I've tried them in sewing class (couple of years ago) and my teacher pretty much had to do it for me.  It is just so confusing!  Tell me about the Precious dress placket.  TIA!!




This is one of my favorite patterns! It's pretty easy! (especially after you've made 5 or 6 or more...) 



Disney 4 Me said:


> Hello, everyone!!!! Remember me? I haven't visited this thread for awhile. I have a sewing question and you were the first ones I thought of to answer me. I want to try my hand at making leotards. The You Can Make This site doesn't seem to have any. That's where I usually go for my patterns. Can anyone recommend a decent, easy pattern?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chantell



Hello Chantell!!! I was just wondering about you the other day! Carla has told me I could use the Easy fits for leggins, by tapering them in, but I haven't tried it yet. Steph has made leggins for Megan, but I don't recall what pattern she used. It seems like it was in with some other outfits though. 



BBGirl said:


> Can you use this on a regular sewing machine too?  That is a really good price on thread and I don't an embroidery machine just a regular old Brother sewing machine.  Thinking of spending my share of the tax return on some thread LOL



The embroidery thread is a thinner thread than your normal sewing thread, so you really wouldn't want to use it for construction. Marathon also sells 



h518may said:


> I finished a couple of thinks last night, well almost.  I started the vest for DH about 3 years ago and finished except for buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this feliz dress for a friend daughter, she is the same size as Ash.  I made it shorter then I meant to so now it is like a long top.  The little girl is about 4 in shorter then Ash.


Nice vest! I love your Feliz! That is really pretty! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party


Nicole, I love it!!! It turned out so cute!


----------



## RMAMom

OK, I watched the sock monkey commercial and while I don't find the sock monkey to be a big deal that legless puppet thing is creepy!


----------



## Charmaine

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party
> 
> QUOTE]
> Omg..how cute!  This is my favorite material and I can't find any more of it!!!  I have 3 fat quarters left that I am guarding with my life
> 
> I cannot repost your pic's, because I am a noob!  Sorry!  Adorable!
> 
> I am not really a noob...btw...just lost my user name and password...I am CHARLINN   Hello all!


----------



## Charmaine

OK...so I am going to re-introduce myself in 10 posts so I can start to post links again 

My name is obviously: Charmaine


----------



## Charmaine

2. I was previously a member of this board as CHARLINN, for the last 2 years or so...but have lost my user name & password (and changed email accounts).  So I am starting over


----------



## Charmaine

3. I am 36 years young  and a mother two 2 wonderful children Son (15) & Daughter (6 in March).


----------



## Charmaine

4. Wife to an amazing husband (Matt) turning 40 in March!


----------



## Charmaine

5. Have been desperately searching for that bubblegum fabric!!  :O)


----------



## Charmaine

6. I haven't sewn anything since December of last year (Christmas Gifts)


----------



## Charmaine

7. My favorite fabrics are Bubblegum (but you already figured that out), Dr. Seuss Cat N the Hat, Very Hungry Catepillar, and anything girly and cute or furry...love working with furry fabric!


----------



## Charmaine

8. I think LisaZoe's designs are amazing!!!


----------



## Charmaine

9. I am getting motivated to make my daughter a Valentines Day outfit for this Friday's School Party...


----------



## Charmaine

10. I am planning a Polly Pocket Birthday Party for my Daughters 6th (the party is March 13th)...think I should start a dress soon?!?!

Any ideas???  I love suggestions!


----------



## Charmaine

twob4him said:


> I finally finished one Read Across America Day outfit....I think its in March but this one took two weekends and I have another to make so I started early. My DD6 designed the whole thing. I started out with a Vida in mind and she thought of the patchwork twirl and the top too. I used *Carla's* Precious Dress pattern but I just extended the bodice. The skirt is her Patchwork twirl. *Carla *digitized the words for me and the applique is from *DigitalByDesign*. And the fabric is Michael Miller a mix of "ta da" and "plain jane" and some red dot thrown in for good measure  And my friend, *RevRob*, was the source of the Cat in the Hat fabric and ruffle in the skirt!!! *Thanks EVERYONE!!!!!*
> 
> Too many pics coming right up!!!


Super Cute!! Love it...I need to do a new one for my daughter this year too...wow...you guys are really giving me much needed inspiration!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Hello Chantell!!! I was just wondering about you the other day! Carla has told me I could use the Easy fits for leggins, by tapering them in, but I haven't tried it yet. Steph has made leggins for Megan, but I don't recall what pattern she used. It seems like it was in with some other outfits though.



I used the laguna pattern, which is a pattern for a skirt with leggings. I never did try the skirt! I definitely think you can do something similar with the easy fit pattern. Wash your knits first! 



Charmaine said:


> 10. I am planning a Polly Pocket Birthday Party for my Daughters 6th (the party is March 13th)...think I should start a dress soon?!?!
> 
> Any ideas???  I love suggestions!



Welcome back! I haven't seen polly pocket fabric. What about a skirt or jumper with lots of pockets to hold all the dolls? Now you see why I am not the idea person: good luck!


----------



## RMAMom

I am just beginning my first bowling shirt and I have a question. I wanted to put a cuff on the sleeve I am trying to make my shirt like the girls in the picture. I have cars fabric for most of the shirt but wanted to use contrasting fabric for the collar, placket and a cuff on the sleeve. I was surprised that there was no directions on how to add a cuff since it's pictured that way. Anyway, does anyone have any ideas/suggestions for me.

Thanks. ~ Mary

*I think I have figured it out* In the picture the sleeve may be folded up and creased to show the lining fabric, making a cuff!


----------



## lovesdumbo

RMAMom said:


> *I think I have figured it out* In the picture the sleeve may be folded up and creased to show the lining fabric, making a cuff!


Exactly!


----------



## Charmaine

Stephres said:


> I used the laguna pattern, which is a pattern for a skirt with leggings. I never did try the skirt! I definitely think you can do something similar with the easy fit pattern. Wash your knits first!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I haven't seen polly pocket fabric. What about a skirt or jumper with lots of pockets to hold all the dolls? Now you see why I am not the idea person: good luck!



That is a great idea!!  Really!!!  I love it, and so will my daughter!  I am thinking the Stripwork Jumper...minus the strips...and pockets all over it!  Too...Too...Cute!  See this is why I love this board!!  Thanks so much Steph!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without petti skirt



Love the dress!!!!  So AWESOME!!!!  And Megan is such a cutie in it!


----------



## dancer_mom

> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa- it wouldnt take my login- I had to re-register!!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share with you, for those not on facebook. Hannah started out a bit cross eyed, but as the months have gone by her eyes have become more and more crossed rather than getting stronger. Her pediatrition requested we see an ophthalmologist. I took her to one last Saturday, an ophthalmologist who does not do surgery. However, after the exam she wrote a script for eye drops that she takes 3 days a week to dilate the stronger eye to help aid the weaker one. She also said we really needed to see a different Dr in the practice because she felt that eye therapy and surgery were going to be needed, and she didnt believe this was a condition that was corrected with glasses.
> I have been doing some research and so far what I keep reading is that babies born with this do need the surgery. They also say that these vision problems can contribute to developmental delays and I dont know if I'm being premature, but she is 8 months old now and not confidently sitting up yet, and when put on her tummy immediately rolls to her back. But I know development time tables are broad anyway....
> I have read that these eye surgeries can sometimes require being repeated. Ugh. I hate the idea of my little baby going thru surgery. Thanks for letting me share.
Click to expand...



Hi there - I am a devoted lurker but I thought I needed to jump in on this one.  My twins were born at 25 weeks and so they have had many issues to resolve.  Their eyes have been a big issue.  Both of them developed cross eyes and both have had the surgery.  I can't even begin to tell you how much I worried about it - but like you I did my research and knew that surgery could be really helpful, especially when they are younger.  

I did LOTS of research on our local pediatric opthamologists.  I looked at what medical schools they went to and where they did their pedicatric fellowships.  I really wished I could have taken the kids to the UCLA Eye institute but instead found a local doctor (that took our insurance) who did a fellowship with the exact doctor we wanted at UCLA!!  This was an answer to our prayers and so we went with her.

Here are the results - I hope it gives you some comfort because we couldn't be happier with the job she did!!!

Before:




After





It REALLY helped with his development - he was barely pulling himself forward on his tummy before surgery and now he is crawling well and pulling to stand.  Good Luck!


----------



## michellebelle

Hello!  I am new here.  My name is Michelle and I have been reading, reading, and reading to try to get caught up on this thread.  After reading so much, I decided to get the CarlaC Simply Sweet Dress pattern.  I have it printed but I haven't started sewing it yet.  I have a question.  Is it necessary to have the underlining?  I have sewn many patterns before and this is the first that I have heard of an underlining.  
We are making our first trip to Disney World in June and I can't wait!  After seeing all of these gorgeous customs, I have tons of motivation to get sewing!  I have two daughters, age 5 and 21 months.  I also have a stepson, age 8.  We will all be going and we are so excited.  However, we are keeping it a secret from the kids, so I have to be very quiet about it all.  My older daughter saw me on here and asked me how I got all the "Disney Things" on the computer.  I have so much motivation to get sewing now that I can't wait to crank out some custom outfits for them.  Thanks for any advice!

~Michelle


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is the design for the give for Daniel.  So far I just made the cheerleader and used the Mickey one from Natalie's design.


----------



## teresajoy

dancer_mom said:


> Hi there - I am a devoted lurker but I thought I needed to jump in on this one.  My twins were born at 25 weeks and so they have had many issues to resolve.  Their eyes have been a big issue.  Both of them developed cross eyes and both have had the surgery.  I can't even begin to tell you how much I worried about it - but like you I did my research and knew that surgery could be really helpful, especially when they are younger.
> 
> I did LOTS of research on our local pediatric opthamologists.  I looked at what medical schools they went to and where they did their pedicatric fellowships.  I really wished I could have taken the kids to the UCLA Eye institute but instead found a local doctor (that took our insurance) who did a fellowship with the exact doctor we wanted at UCLA!!  This was an answer to our prayers and so we went with her.
> 
> Here are the results - I hope it gives you some comfort because we couldn't be happier with the job she did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It REALLY helped with his development - he was barely pulling himself forward on his tummy before surgery and now he is crawling well and pulling to stand.  Good Luck!


What a little cutie pie! I'm so happy you decided to post! 



michellebelle said:


> Hello!  I am new here.  My name is Michelle and I have been reading, reading, and reading to try to get caught up on this thread.  After reading so much, I decided to get the CarlaC Simply Sweet Dress pattern.  I have it printed but I haven't started sewing it yet.  I have a question.  Is it necessary to have the underlining?  I have sewn many patterns before and this is the first that I have heard of an underlining.
> We are making our first trip to Disney World in June and I can't wait!  After seeing all of these gorgeous customs, I have tons of motivation to get sewing!  I have two daughters, age 5 and 21 months.  I also have a stepson, age 8.  We will all be going and we are so excited.  However, we are keeping it a secret from the kids, so I have to be very quiet about it all.  My older daughter saw me on here and asked me how I got all the "Disney Things" on the computer.  I have so much motivation to get sewing now that I can't wait to crank out some custom outfits for them.  Thanks for any advice!
> 
> ~Michelle


Of all the ones I've made (and, I've made A LOT!) I have never done the underlining. 

Have fun, that is a GREAT pattern!!! I can't wait to see what you make!



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the design for the give for Daniel.  So far I just made the cheerleader and used the Mickey one from Natalie's design.


They look great April!!! I love it!


----------



## RMAMom

OK I'm taking a break from sewing and thought it was time to post the pictures of the things I made in the last week or so. As you know I am very new to this so there are a lot of first for me. I have had so much fun!!!

As crooked and simple as it is here is my first appliqué. I made jammie pants for my daughters 25th birthday last weekend and decided I would try my hand at appliqué. 










Anyone who has signed up for the YCMT newsletter should recognize the purses that I made for her. This was also a first for me and surprisingly easy.











And finally the outfit I cased from Anita. A simply sweet with easy fit pants that I am sending to my Granddaughter for Valentines day.Thank you Anita!






OK now to stop procrastinating and to go finish the bowling shirt that I started this morning. ~ Mary


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Charmain,
I love that fabric too, I'm sorry to report, I didn't purchase it recently though. Its made by Timeless Treasures. I bought it with a quilt backing in mind, I wont tell you how much I have left since its one of my favorites too!!!! Welcome back!!!

Michelle, Welcome! The underlining is to give the bodice piece more "body" or for more stability- I have always done it, with muslin usually, but you do not have to do it. If I were making it with a trip to a warm place in mind, I would consider skipping it.

Dancer Mom- Thanks for posting! I happen to need to take Megan in for severe dry skin on her hands and discussed my questions with the pediatrition, when she heard surgery was looking like a potential she referred us to a Doctor with Children's Hospital in Hartford. So we have an appointment with the first surgeon opthamologist Tue and with the Hartford Dr on Thursday. 


Thanks to everyone for the great comments!

I have a question for embroidery folks- This gum ball machine design was a bit tricky- it didn't stop as each thread color changed- I would have to watch it like a hawk and quickly hit the stop button.....Why do you think it did this? I thought all applique designs stopped at each thread change and further more, gave you a chance to insert your fabric?


----------



## MrsBanks

emcreative said:


> I have no sewing to share...been working on my photography, graphic design and ad business.  But I just had to pop in here to say
> 
> *I MISS YOU ALL TERRIBLY!*



Hi Emcreative - I've been in lurker mode too but thought of you during my DS's birthday party - we did Harry Potter with everyone in costume, owls everywhere - it was so much fun


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a question for embroidery folks- This gum ball machine design was a bit tricky- it didn't stop as each thread color changed- I would have to watch it like a hawk and quickly hit the stop button.....Why do you think it did this? I thought all applique designs stopped at each thread change and further more, gave you a chance to insert your fabric?



It should have stopped. I would contact whomever you bought it from and let them know. I wonder if something happened to the file when you transferred it. I would doubt the digitizer didn't intend for it to stop. If you contact them, they will probably be able to help you figure out what's going on.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the design for the give for Daniel.  So far I just made the cheerleader and used the Mickey one from Natalie's design.



April - We LOVE THEM!!!!!!

You are such a special friend to include Bill and I - we are the biggest kids out of the whole bunch!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

i dont know if anyone would be interested, but I came across this and thought some of you might like it








there are some other companion fabrics.
www.bugfabric.com


----------



## Charmaine

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Charmain,
> I love that fabric too, I'm sorry to report, I didn't purchase it recently though. Its made by Timeless Treasures. I bought it with a quilt backing in mind, I wont tell you how much I have left since its one of my favorites too!!!! Welcome back!!!


Eyore...Thanks so much for this info, though!  I can't say I blame you for not wanting to part with a single scrap of it!  I feel the same way.  I thought I only had 1-2 FQ's of it...and just checked and I have 5 FQ's!  But am so afraid to use it!   lol!  Now my daughter just told me she wants me to make her another Valentines day outfit using it!  lol!  We'll see...


----------



## McDuck

Well, here is a pic of my DD in her Saints Super Bowl dress I made her yesterday!!!!  (Actually it is a size 1 toddler top  LOL)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

OMG, I found the perfect place for us.  IT is 2 blocks from the beach, right next to the cape!  It doesn't have a pool which I know is weird to be excited but it keep the HOA fees down.  Who needs a pool with the beach so close.

It is very small but we would be there just for vacation and relax on the beach.  2/1.

Please stop me now!!!


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> OK I'm taking a break from sewing and thought it was time to post the pictures of the things I made in the last week or so. As you know I am very new to this so there are a lot of first for me. I have had so much fun!!!
> 
> As crooked and simple as it is here is my first appliqué. I made jammie pants for my daughters 25th birthday last weekend and decided I would try my hand at appliqué.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the outfit I cased from Anita. A simply sweet with easy fit pants that I am sending to my Granddaughter for Valentines day.Thank you Anita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK now to stop procrastinating and to go finish the bowling shirt that I started this morning. ~ Mary


I love the Ariel jammies!!! That fabric is great! You really did a good job on the applique!
The purse is really good too. I like the shape of that pattern.

I love the outfit you made for your granddaughter, it's so sweet! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> i dont know if anyone would be interested, but I came across this and thought some of you might like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some other companion fabrics.
> www.bugfabric.com




That is cute! I'm not sure where to find it on the site though. 


McDuck said:


> Well, here is a pic of my DD in her Saints Super Bowl dress I made her yesterday!!!!  (Actually it is a size 1 toddler top  LOL)



HOW CUTE!!! What a little baby doll! She looks adorable in her dress!


----------



## bclydia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do any of you wish you could just have no kids, husband, or household chores/errands to do and just SEW......for like 1, maybe 2 days???


Yes!!!  Oh yes!!!  Feel just a wee bit guilty admitting that!



squirrel said:


> Don't know if I will have much time for sewing this weekend.  We have Science World coming to our city on Saturday.  The kids get to make and watch them.  Then on Sunday we have an Olympic Celebration with torch lighting and then free swim or skate.



I hope you had fun at the torch celebration!  We'll be up bright and early tomorrow to go here in Maple Ridge! 



Cloudwatcher said:


> Well today I took a much needed ME day.   The kids both spend the night at my moms so she was in charge of getting them to their spots this morning.  DH had to work so I got to sleep late and just relax.   So after some much needed rest and tons of cloths washed I got to sew some.


Really cute!!!



tvgirlmin said:


> The little pumpkins are the lights!  They glowed a really cool orange and just gave the whole tutu a cool look!


What a fabulous idea!!!



CastleCreations said:


>


Just adorable



lynnanddbyz said:


> I was a bad girl.  I have resisted CarlaC's sale all week.  I could not take it any longer.  ...  Just had to admit my guilt to my support group.



Shhhh! Don't tell hubby but I couldn't resist either!!  I treated myself to the adult easy fits and the precious dress patterns.  Just HAD to have them!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the design for the give for Daniel.  So far I just made the cheerleader and used the Mickey one from Natalie's design.


These are great!!!!!



RMAMom said:


> Anyone who has signed up for the YCMT newsletter should recognize the purses that I made for her. This was also a first for me and surprisingly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the outfit I cased from Anita. A simply sweet with easy fit pants that I am sending to my Granddaughter for Valentines day.Thank you Anita!


These are great!  I love that purse pattern.  I've made a few of them and I just love the finished project!



h518may said:


>



So sweet!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party



That turned out beautifully!! Love that fabric!


----------



## bclydia

McDuck said:


> Well, here is a pic of my DD in her Saints Super Bowl dress I made her yesterday!!!!  (Actually it is a size 1 toddler top  LOL)



She's gorgeous and so is her dress!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I think this is just a fun design. The center one reminds me of Auroras tiara. Do you think it could be stitched out in silver thread? 

Lace Tiaras:

http://www.fabembroidery.com/index....rticle&id=194:ce0019&catid=3:fs-lace&Itemid=4


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> I think this is just a fun design. The center one reminds me of Auroras tiara. Do you think it could be stitched out in silver thread?
> 
> Lace Tiaras:
> 
> http://www.fabembroidery.com/index....rticle&id=194:ce0019&catid=3:fs-lace&Itemid=4




Those are great!!! I don't see why you couldn't use silver thread.  That's a good price on those too.


----------



## Granna4679

allaboutaprincess said:


> I need some honest advice.  I've been wanting to try Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  I'm just worried about the placket.  I've tried them in sewing class (couple of years ago) and my teacher pretty much had to do it for me.  It is just so confusing!  Tell me about the Precious dress placket.  TIA!!



The placket was super easy.  I had never done one either and just finished one for a friend a few days ago...I was impressed with myself!!  Ha!  But thanks to Carla...it was easy peasy!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the outfit Megan will wear to her Preschool Valentine's Day Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without petti skirt



Very cute.  Love the gumball fabric!



RMAMom said:


> OK I'm taking a break from sewing and thought it was time to post the pictures of the things I made in the last week or so. As you know I am very new to this so there are a lot of first for me. I have had so much fun!!!
> 
> And finally the outfit I cased from Anita. A simply sweet with easy fit pants that I am sending to my Granddaughter for Valentines day.Thank you Anita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK now to stop procrastinating and to go finish the bowling shirt that I started this morning. ~ Mary



It turned out great!!  You did a great job on the purses and applique too.  It looks like you did the applique on tshirt?  Try regular fabric and I think you wil be surprised how much easier it is.  





McDuck said:


> Well, here is a pic of my DD in her Saints Super Bowl dress I made her yesterday!!!!  (Actually it is a size 1 toddler top  LOL)



OMG....she is a DOLL!!  Love the outfit.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Hi all.  Been busy lurking & sewing.  Everything I have seen has been so adorable. I am going to try to comment more often. 
     I did manage to get Valentines outfits done for my girls & Sierra's bday outfit (she just turned 7). Here are a few peeks at them:
Sierra's outfit (she is my cupcake cutie)





Morgan's valentines outfit 





front of her pants





back bottom of her pants




I'm finally not so scared of ripping the seams out of jeans to embellish them.

Sierra's bday outfit had to be Pinkalicious:





front of pants




back of pants





Will try & get some pics up in a few of them actually trying them on.


----------



## Granna4679

I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.








and I just love this picture of her...




And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just love this picture of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday



Awww - they are both sooooo cute in the outfits you made them! What an awesome job you did!~~


----------



## Disney 4 Me

teresajoy said:


> Hello Chantell!!! I was just wondering about you the other day! Carla has told me I could use the Easy fits for leggins, by tapering them in, but I haven't tried it yet. Steph has made leggins for Megan, but I don't recall what pattern she used. It seems like it was in with some other outfits though.





Stephres said:


> I used the laguna pattern, which is a pattern for a skirt with leggings. I never did try the skirt! I definitely think you can do something similar with the easy fit pattern. Wash your knits first!



Sorry I posted and then didn't respond sooner. I live where some of the big snow hit from this weekend. Our internet/phone was out. Or so I thought. Turns out the kids were playing hide-n-go-seek and knocked the plug out of the wall. And here I was blaming the 2 feet of snow outside! 

Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.

Thanks!
Chantell


----------



## mgmsmommy

Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just love this picture of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday



Such cuties!  My dd Sierra would love that cupcake patchwork twirl.  May have to make her 1 with all the cupcake fabrics we've been collecting.


----------



## livndisney

Disney 4 Me said:


> Sorry I posted and then didn't respond sooner. I live where some of the big snow hit from this weekend. Our internet/phone was out. Or so I thought. Turns out the kids were playing hide-n-go-seek and knocked the plug out of the wall. And here I was blaming the 2 feet of snow outside!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chantell



I am going to guess that you got legging answers because "leotards" to me are tights and could be made from a legging pattern.  As far as a dance leotard, I don't remember anyone on here making a leotard. I just did a quick search on Simplicity and did not find a pattern.

I did find this on Butterick
http://butterick.mccall.com/b6787-products-1597.php?page_id=376 

I have not used it.


----------



## NaeNae

Disney 4 Me said:


> Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chantell



I purchased this pattern Jalie 2792.  Someone posted here one time that they used this pattern and loved it.  I haven't made it yet but I do like the fact the it can be fitted to all body sizes and shapes from a girls 2 to a womens 14.  My DGD5 is a skinny minnie and long bodied and doesn't wear undergarments with her leo's so we have to be careful of the leg openings.  I think it will be so much easier to fit her with this pattern.  You can go to Jalie.com to find it.  Good luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

Is it just me?  (I'm sure it is!) I cannot get into the Big Give.I keep getting an error message telling me the email address I am supplying isn't recognized. Sheesh!

It is probably just my computer...we aren't getting along right now.  It heard I was getting a new toy and has refused to cooperate this weekend!


Oh well!


Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

THANK YOU ALL so much for the comments about the pillow Katie made....it really made her day to read all that you guys had to say!  She was smiling from ear to ear!

(Thanks for the comments on my stuff too...I smiled big also!)

I spent the weekend getting my sewing room straight...I am glad that is done!  It looks so nice and neat now...I hate to go and mess it up!  But I intend on getting all of my Disney sewing done by the end of May this year.......we shall see!


Now....I am going to ask for some very vague prayers....I don't want to go into detail right now, but lets just say I am waiting on a doctor's appoinment to confirm some stuff...and I am a little scared.  My appoinment is not until March 8...that is what they think....I will keep bugging my DR's office until it gets moved up!  I am trying to keep positive that nothing is really wrong....I don't even want to bring it up to DH until I know for sure...so all of you just pray for sanity for me in the mean time!


----------



## dogodisney

Disney 4 Me said:


> Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chantell





livndisney said:


> I am going to guess that you got legging answers because "leotards" to me are tights and could be made from a legging pattern.  As far as a dance leotard, I don't remember anyone on here making a leotard. I just did a quick search on Simplicity and did not find a pattern.
> 
> I did find this on Butterick
> http://butterick.mccall.com/b6787-products-1597.php?page_id=376
> 
> I have not used it.



To me a leotard is what Chantell is asking for.  

Chantell have you looked at bathing suit patterns? Maybe that will work? 



NiniMorris said:


> Is it just me?  (I'm sure it is!) I cannot get into the Big Give.I keep getting an error message telling me the email address I am supplying isn't recognized. Sheesh!
> 
> *It is probably just my computer...we aren't getting along right now.  It heard I was getting a new toy and has refused to cooperate this weekend!*
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> 
> Nini





I just went and I did not have any problem getting in but I never signed out so maybe that is why I didn't have a problem.


----------



## birdie757

NaeNae said:


> I purchased this pattern Jalie 2792.  Someone posted here one time that they used this pattern and loved it.  I haven't made it yet but I do like the fact the it can be fitted to all body sizes and shapes from a girls 2 to a womens 14.  My DGD5 is a skinny minnie and long bodied and doesn't wear undergarments with her leo's so we have to be careful of the leg openings.  I think it will be so much easier to fit her with this pattern.  You can go to Jalie.com to find it.  Good luck!



It was me who recommended the jalie pattern...here are a few pics of dd's leotards.  I love this pattern and have used it from size 2t-5t so far.





Here is most of them piled up.  The back ones are all gymnastics leotards.  I cut the pattern at the waist, added a seam allowance and inserted the flounce skirt for the hot pink one so she could use it for dance class.  I just traced the bodice pieces into one front and back piece instead of the two colored bodice.









Jalie has lots of dance, gymnastics and skating outfits.  I have heard from many people though that their ballet leotard pattern is very high cut though...so I used the gymnastics one for everything.  I have even used this pattern as a swim suit with success.  PM me if you have any more questions....I have made this about 15-20 times now with lots of variations.


----------



## babynala

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been busy lurking & sewing.  Everything I have seen has been so adorable. I am going to try to comment more often.
> I did manage to get Valentines outfits done for my girls & Sierra's bday outfit (she just turned 7). Here are a few peeks at them:
> 
> 
> Sierra's bday outfit had to be Pinkalicious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try & get some pics up in a few of them actually trying them on.



The Valentine's outfits are great at I love the Pinkalicious outfit.  My DS loves this book and the outfit, too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Now....I am going to ask for some very vague prayers....I don't want to go into detail right now, but lets just say I am waiting on a doctor's appoinment to confirm some stuff...and I am a little scared.  My appoinment is not until March 8...that is what they think....I will keep bugging my DR's office until it gets moved up!  I am trying to keep positive that nothing is really wrong....I don't even want to bring it up to DH until I know for sure...so all of you just pray for sanity for me in the mean time!



Praying; for you to have peace, and earlier Dr's appt; wisdom re: what to share with your DH, and of course, for a healthy result and complete healing if needed.


Sorry I haven't been here; things have been difficult with my dad.  His amputation was Fri. morning, but they couldn't schedule it ahead of time so I wasn't able to be there.  Fri. night his duodenum perforated and he had to have another emergency surgery.  He's back in ICU, restrained again because the meds are making him try to pull everything out again, and we're praying for healing, pain relief, and for no infection to set in to the abdomen.


----------



## babynala

I am finally getting around to posting some of the things I made for our November trip.  These were the first customs and appliques that I ever made, I think these might have been the first clothing items I have ever made for my kids!  Thanks for all your inspiration and advice (especially HeatherSue's applique tutorial and CarlaC's patterns).  

I also made my daughter some matching scrunchies and korker bows for her hair that you can see in some of the pictures.

Ariel skirt and shirt.  My daughter wore this to MK for a visit with Ariel





A princess themed twirl skirt and with a shirt that had an iron on T-shirt transfer (I bought these transfers from the Disney store, on clearance, about 2 years ago for our last trip).  My daughter wore this to our princess breakfast in Epcot:





My kids wore these to Chef Mickey:





My kids Christmas shirts (I made them put these on a few times during our trip in hopes of getting a picture for our Christmas card, of course when ever they had them on there was a lack of cooperation from either the camera or my kids.  Go figure.  We did get a good picture of them in front of the castle but not in these shirts):





They wore these to Epoct.  My daughter did lots of twirling in this skirt:





Sorry the pictures are so big.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just love this picture of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday



Both outfits and girls are nothing but adorable.  I love the colors in the patchwork twirl skirt!

 Originally Posted by The Moonk's Mom  View Post

Now....I am going to ask for some very vague prayers....I don't want to go into detail right now, but lets just say I am waiting on a doctor's appoinment to confirm some stuff...and I am a little scared. My appoinment is not until March 8...that is what they think....I will keep bugging my DR's office until it gets moved up! I am trying to keep positive that nothing is really wrong....I don't even want to bring it up to DH until I know for sure...so all of you just pray for sanity for me in the mean time!

Prayers are being lifted up for you in this time of need.  I hope everything comes back in a positive way for you.

Sorry I haven't been here; things have been difficult with my dad. His amputation was Fri. morning, but they couldn't schedule it ahead of time so I wasn't able to be there. Fri. night his duodenum perforated and he had to have another emergency surgery. He's back in ICU, restrained again because the meds are making him try to pull everything out again, and we're praying for healing, pain relief, and for no infection to set in to the abdomen.

Praying for your father and your family.  I have a friend who had to have his leg amputated, and he is doing unbelievably well.  I hope the same holds true to your father in the near future.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Praying; for you to have peace, and earlier Dr's appt; wisdom re: what to share with your DH, and of course, for a healthy result and complete healing if needed.
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been here; things have been difficult with my dad.  His amputation was Fri. morning, but they couldn't schedule it ahead of time so I wasn't able to be there.  Fri. night his duodenum perforated and he had to have another emergency surgery.  He's back in ICU, restrained again because the meds are making him try to pull everything out again, and we're praying for healing, pain relief, and for no infection to set in to the abdomen.



Saying prayers for you and your Dad


----------



## Cibahwewah

I have been able to find time to sew about once a week, so I'm getting some things done, slowly but surely.  Had to take a break around Christmas, so my sewing room could be a guest room.  My flannel easy fits for adults were a hit,  with some family members wondering how I got them to fit so well.  (secret: Carla C's height charts)  Here's what I've done lately.  




Her response: "But I wanted a Mickey dress!" (Yes, dear, it's on my todo list)







DS loved the safari bowling shirt and appliqued safari Donald!




Corduroy A-line--very cute and a departure from the usual girly colors




Appliqued chef's hat and matching apron to go with her birthday present--a play kitchen--many hours of blissful play. She also used this set for nursery rhyme day at preK, "patty cake patty cake."




Birthday simply sweet with one for Sally (her itty-bitty baby) too.  I thought my applique turned out well.  I used Heather Sue's tutorial and Heat-n-bond lite and sulky stabilizer, amazed at how well it went.  I do my appliques "by hand."  DH's grandmother has an embroidery machine, but it's an estranged relationship--so it's not like I can just drop by and ask to use it.  

I have a list of customs I'm making for our upcoming trip, so more to come...


----------



## Disney 4 Me

livndisney said:


> I am going to guess that you got legging answers because "leotards" to me are tights and could be made from a legging pattern.  As far as a dance leotard, I don't remember anyone on here making a leotard. I just did a quick search on Simplicity and did not find a pattern.
> 
> I did find this on Butterick
> http://butterick.mccall.com/b6787-products-1597.php?page_id=376
> 
> I have not used it.



I never heard of leggings being called leotards. Thanks for the clarification.



NaeNae said:


> I purchased this pattern Jalie 2792.  Someone posted here one time that they used this pattern and loved it.  I haven't made it yet but I do like the fact the it can be fitted to all body sizes and shapes from a girls 2 to a womens 14.  My DGD5 is a skinny minnie and long bodied and doesn't wear undergarments with her leo's so we have to be careful of the leg openings.  I think it will be so much easier to fit her with this pattern.  You can go to Jalie.com to find it.  Good luck!



I'll check out that pattern. Thanks. "Regular" patterns scare me. I've never used one, only the You Can Make This patterns. 



dogodisney said:


> To me a leotard is what Chantell is asking for.
> 
> Chantell have you looked at bathing suit patterns? Maybe that will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went and I did not have any problem getting in but I never signed out so maybe that is why I didn't have a problem.



Good idea on the bathing suit pattern. Thanks!



birdie757 said:


> It was me who recommended the jalie pattern...here are a few pics of dd's leotards.  I love this pattern and have used it from size 2t-5t so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is most of them piled up.  The back ones are all gymnastics leotards.  I cut the pattern at the waist, added a seam allowance and inserted the flounce skirt for the hot pink one so she could use it for dance class.  I just traced the bodice pieces into one front and back piece instead of the two colored bodice.
> 
> Jalie has lots of dance, gymnastics and skating outfits.  I have heard from many people though that their ballet leotard pattern is very high cut though...so I used the gymnastics one for everything.  I have even used this pattern as a swim suit with success.  PM me if you have any more questions....I have made this about 15-20 times now with lots of variations.



I love the leos. Exactly what I'm looking for! THANK YOU! Looks like I'm buying that pattern. Uh oh. A regular pattern.


----------



## livndisney

babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some of the things I made for our November trip.  These were the first customs and appliques that I ever made, I think these might have been the first clothing items I have ever made for my kids!  Thanks for all your inspiration and advice (especially HeatherSue's applique tutorial and CarlaC's patterns).
> 
> I also made my daughter some matching scrunchies and korker bows for her hair that you can see in some of the pictures.
> 
> Ariel skirt and shirt.  My daughter wore this to MK for a visit with Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess themed twirl skirt and with a shirt that had an iron on T-shirt transfer (I bought these transfers from the Disney store, on clearance, about 2 years ago for our last trip).  My daughter wore this to our princess breakfast in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids wore these to Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids Christmas shirts (I made them put these on a few times during our trip in hopes of getting a picture for our Christmas card, of course when ever they had them on there was a lack of cooperation from either the camera or my kids.  Go figure.  We did get a good picture of them in front of the castle but not in these shirts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Epoct.  My daughter did lots of twirling in this skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.



Adorable!!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Wow..so many gorgeous customs posted since the beginning of the thread!  I think I am just going to admit that I am no good at keeping up with this thread...welcome to all the newbies as well, and prayers said to all who needs them. 

I don't have anything to show, and probably won't for the next few months.  We are putting our home up for sale..it's not on the market yet, but hopefully will be in the next 2 weeks or so!  My sewing room is all packed up, and the house is filled with boxes..movers will be here on Saturday to move some of our belongings to storage.  So it has been really busy and stressful around here!  On the bright side, I will have my very own sewing/craft room once we moved...and the room has a long narrow closet on one wall which I plan on putting shelves it and it will be perfect for my fabric stash!   We are building a new home a few miles away from where we currently are...and they are estimating a closing date of end of March..but we are thinking probably in April. 

And..just a little over a month until our next vacation to WDW!  No new customs for the kids this trip..they will be wearing the same old customs from our trip last August!  

I will try and check in here a little more often...but I find myself spending more time on facebook these days!


----------



## NiniMorris

My GD2 just saw all the fabric I had bought for my two big give dresses.  She picked out her favorite and asked me when I was cutting her dress out!

Good thing I'm heading back to Joann's after therapy today!  (I mean its not like I never make her anything.   We have 16 dresses for Disney comming up and an Easter dress, a Valentine's dress, a birthday dress....what more does swhe want!!!???!!!)

She is so cute though, at church yesterday someone commented on her pretty dress.  Her comment?  "It's not a pretty dress  Mama only bought it!"...evidently, only Grandma can make pretty dresses!

Nini


----------



## twob4him

I have some exciting news for Scientific Seamstress/ Carla C fans....we have a fan page to share pics and discussions/questions about the patterns!!! Here is a link:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Scientific-Seamstress-fan-page/317097931012?ref=mf


Become a fan and share the news!!! 

I was just thinking the link may not work if you aren't signed in....not sure. I tried to fix it...hopefully it will work!!! If not you can friend me and I can show you the way!!! I'm Cathy Peckiconis


----------



## tricia

RMAMom said:


> Anyone who has signed up for the YCMT newsletter should recognize the purses that I made for her. This was also a first for me and surprisingly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the outfit I cased from Anita. A simply sweet with easy fit pants that I am sending to my Granddaughter for Valentines day.Thank you Anita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK now to stop procrastinating and to go finish the bowling shirt that I started this morning. ~ Mary



Great stuff, I made 2 of those purses for my mom too.  They did go together rather nicely, but, now my mom has the problem of too many purses, and can't decide what to take out with her most days.  




McDuck said:


> Well, here is a pic of my DD in her Saints Super Bowl dress I made her yesterday!!!!  (Actually it is a size 1 toddler top  LOL)



Very cute.  Bet she was happy with the result yesterday. 



mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been busy lurking & sewing.  Everything I have seen has been so adorable. I am going to try to comment more often.
> I did manage to get Valentines outfits done for my girls & Sierra's bday outfit (she just turned 7). Here are a few peeks at them:
> Sierra's outfit (she is my cupcake cutie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's valentines outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front of her pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's bday outfit had to be Pinkalicious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try & get some pics up in a few of them actually trying them on.



All Great, the embellished jeans are adorable.



Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just love this picture of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday



The twirl shot is great, I really love the twirl skirt and the portrait peasant together like that.  The Precious dress is just adorable. 



birdie757 said:


> It was me who recommended the jalie pattern...here are a few pics of dd's leotards.  I love this pattern and have used it from size 2t-5t so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is most of them piled up.  The back ones are all gymnastics leotards.  I cut the pattern at the waist, added a seam allowance and inserted the flounce skirt for the hot pink one so she could use it for dance class.  I just traced the bodice pieces into one front and back piece instead of the two colored bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalie has lots of dance, gymnastics and skating outfits.  I have heard from many people though that their ballet leotard pattern is very high cut though...so I used the gymnastics one for everything.  I have even used this pattern as a swim suit with success.  PM me if you have any more questions....I have made this about 15-20 times now with lots of variations.



Those are cute.



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some of the things I made for our November trip.  These were the first customs and appliques that I ever made, I think these might have been the first clothing items I have ever made for my kids!  Thanks for all your inspiration and advice (especially HeatherSue's applique tutorial and CarlaC's patterns).
> 
> I also made my daughter some matching scrunchies and korker bows for her hair that you can see in some of the pictures.
> 
> Ariel skirt and shirt.  My daughter wore this to MK for a visit with Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess themed twirl skirt and with a shirt that had an iron on T-shirt transfer (I bought these transfers from the Disney store, on clearance, about 2 years ago for our last trip).  My daughter wore this to our princess breakfast in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids wore these to Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids Christmas shirts (I made them put these on a few times during our trip in hopes of getting a picture for our Christmas card, of course when ever they had them on there was a lack of cooperation from either the camera or my kids.  Go figure.  We did get a good picture of them in front of the castle but not in these shirts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Epoct.  My daughter did lots of twirling in this skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.



Awesome stuff, never would have guessed they were your first clothing creations.


Also, Loved the Tinkerbelle Feliz, and the Fancy Nancy outfit.  And I thought the outfit for the music teacher was just adorable, especially loved the bloomers, just the right touch.


----------



## tricia

Cibahwewah said:


> I have been able to find time to sew about once a week, so I'm getting some things done, slowly but surely.  Had to take a break around Christmas, so my sewing room could be a guest room.  My flannel easy fits for adults were a hit,  with some family members wondering how I got them to fit so well.  (secret: Carla C's height charts)  Here's what I've done lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her response: "But I wanted a Mickey dress!" (Yes, dear, it's on my todo list)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS loved the safari bowling shirt and appliqued safari Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corduroy A-line--very cute and a departure from the usual girly colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued chef's hat and matching apron to go with her birthday present--a play kitchen--many hours of blissful play. She also used this set for nursery rhyme day at preK, "patty cake patty cake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday simply sweet with one for Sally (her itty-bitty baby) too.  I thought my applique turned out well.  I used Heather Sue's tutorial and Heat-n-bond lite and sulky stabilizer, amazed at how well it went.  I do my appliques "by hand."  DH's grandmother has an embroidery machine, but it's an estranged relationship--so it's not like I can just drop by and ask to use it.
> 
> I have a list of customs I'm making for our upcoming trip, so more to come...



Everything is great.  I really like the Bowling shirt and love the fabric on the A-Line.



twob4him said:


> I have some exciting news for Scientific Seamstress/ Carla C fans....we have a fan page to share pics and discussions/questions about the patterns!!! Here is a link:
> *Fan Page Click Here*
> Become a fan and share the news!!!



Link is not working for me.  I will head over to facebook to see if I can find it.


----------



## Granna4679

Has anyone had a problem getting their links from YCMT?  I have purchased several times from them and always get them the same day.  I purchased 3 patterns on Friday and the money has been sent from PayPal but I have not received the email with the links (nor or they in MY LIBRARY on the YCMT site).  I have already sent them an email.  Any suggestions or has anyone had this problem?


----------



## twob4him

Thanks Tricia...I tried to fix the link...hopefully it will work now.

I am so impressed with everyone's creations. I just backed up a few pages and they are all sooooo super cute!!!!


----------



## twob4him

Granna4679 said:


> Has anyone had a problem getting their links from YCMT?  I have purchased several times from them and always get them the same day.  I purchased 3 patterns on Friday and the money has been sent from PayPal but I have not received the email with the links (nor or they in MY LIBRARY on the YCMT site).  I have already sent them an email.  Any suggestions or has anyone had this problem?



When I purchase, the links are immediately available right from the page I purchase from. I don't get a separate email. Hmmmm. Not sure what's going on for you. Hope you get your patterns....SOON!!


----------



## NiniMorris

On Friday, I wasn't able to get an order to process...I just took it as a sign that I shouldn't get yet another pattern right now!

Maybe, because it was the last day of their sale, there was a glitch in their system.  Hopefully they will get back to you quickly!

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

twob4him said:


> When I purchase, the links are immediately available right from the page I purchase from. I don't get a separate email. Hmmmm. Not sure what's going on for you. Hope you get your patterns....SOON!!





NiniMorris said:


> On Friday, I wasn't able to get an order to process...I just took it as a sign that I shouldn't get yet another pattern right now!
> 
> Maybe, because it was the last day of their sale, there was a glitch in their system.  Hopefully they will get back to you quickly!
> 
> Nini



Thanks.  I usually get mine immediately too but for some reason it didn't work that way this time.  Nini- you may be right...I have left a phone msg and sent an email.  Hopefully, I will hear back from them today.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

To those of you who have already sent my Dad a card or picture, thank you.  I left my list at home this morning so I can't say who all it was.  My dad absolutely loved the Goofy picture holder, the sweet picture that a child drew for him, all the cards, and the information about New Jersey.  Thanks so much!  

Dawn


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks.  I usually get mine immediately too but for some reason it didn't work that way this time.  Nini- you may be right...I have left a phone msg and sent an email.  Hopefully, I will hear back from them today.



I hope you get it worked out and a quick response.  I can only say that the one time I had an issue they never responded to emails or phone calls.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just love this picture of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of our friend's little girl in the Precious Dress I made for her birthday



Very very pretty clothes!  Where do you live?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Kim - you are in my prayers.  I hope everything is going okay.

I haven't been keeping up the last 2 weeks, been busy and then been lazy. I have looked back and love all the new customs!  I also love the leotards.  I never thought of making them!  I might have to try that pattern!  Be cheaper.


----------



## Stephres

Disney 4 Me said:


> I love the leos. Exactly what I'm looking for! THANK YOU! Looks like I'm buying that pattern. Uh oh. A regular pattern.



Sorry Chantall, I can blame it that I was coming down with something and not fully paying attention? But those leotards posted ARE cute! You can do it from a regular pattern!


----------



## Granna4679

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been busy lurking & sewing.  Everything I have seen has been so adorable. I am going to try to comment more often.
> I did manage to get Valentines outfits done for my girls & Sierra's bday outfit (she just turned 7). Here are a few peeks at them:
> Sierra's outfit (she is my cupcake cutie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's valentines outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front of her pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back bottom of her pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally not so scared of ripping the seams out of jeans to embellish them.
> 
> Sierra's bday outfit had to be Pinkalicious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try & get some pics up in a few of them actually trying them on.



Love the valentines outfits but my favorite is the "pinkalicious" outfit...so cute.
I can't wait until I can get an embroidery machine so I can do all of this instead of hand appliques.



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't been here; things have been difficult with my dad.  His amputation was Fri. morning, but they couldn't schedule it ahead of time so I wasn't able to be there.  Fri. night his duodenum perforated and he had to have another emergency surgery.  He's back in ICU, restrained again because the meds are making him try to pull everything out again, and we're praying for healing, pain relief, and for no infection to set in to the abdomen.



I am so sorry that it has been so difficult for your dad.  Praying this week goes better and things start setting down for him (and for you).



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some of the things I made for our November trip.  These were the first customs and appliques that I ever made, I think these might have been the first clothing items I have ever made for my kids!  Thanks for all your inspiration and advice (especially HeatherSue's applique tutorial and CarlaC's patterns).
> 
> I also made my daughter some matching scrunchies and korker bows for her hair that you can see in some of the pictures.
> 
> Ariel skirt and shirt.  My daughter wore this to MK for a visit with Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess themed twirl skirt and with a shirt that had an iron on T-shirt transfer (I bought these transfers from the Disney store, on clearance, about 2 years ago for our last trip).  My daughter wore this to our princess breakfast in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids wore these to Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids Christmas shirts (I made them put these on a few times during our trip in hopes of getting a picture for our Christmas card, of course when ever they had them on there was a lack of cooperation from either the camera or my kids.  Go figure.  We did get a good picture of them in front of the castle but not in these shirts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to Epoct.  My daughter did lots of twirling in this skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.



Cute outfits!!  I bet they were just precious in them.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Both outfits and girls are nothing but adorable.  I love the colors in the patchwork twirl skirt!



Thank you.



Cibahwewah said:


> I have been able to find time to sew about once a week, so I'm getting some things done, slowly but surely.  Had to take a break around Christmas, so my sewing room could be a guest room.  My flannel easy fits for adults were a hit,  with some family members wondering how I got them to fit so well.  (secret: Carla C's height charts)  Here's what I've done lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her response: "But I wanted a Mickey dress!" (Yes, dear, it's on my todo list)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS loved the safari bowling shirt and appliqued safari Donald!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corduroy A-line--very cute and a departure from the usual girly colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued chef's hat and matching apron to go with her birthday present--a play kitchen--many hours of blissful play. She also used this set for nursery rhyme day at preK, "patty cake patty cake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday simply sweet with one for Sally (her itty-bitty baby) too.  I thought my applique turned out well.  I used Heather Sue's tutorial and Heat-n-bond lite and sulky stabilizer, amazed at how well it went.  I do my appliques "by hand."  DH's grandmother has an embroidery machine, but it's an estranged relationship--so it's not like I can just drop by and ask to use it.
> 
> I have a list of customs I'm making for our upcoming trip, so more to come...



Really cute outfits....love the matching outfit with the baby doll.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..so many gorgeous customs posted since the beginning of the thread!  I think I am just going to admit that I am no good at keeping up with this thread...welcome to all the newbies as well, and prayers said to all who needs them.
> 
> I don't have anything to show, and probably won't for the next few months.  We are putting our home up for sale..it's not on the market yet, but hopefully will be in the next 2 weeks or so!  My sewing room is all packed up, and the house is filled with boxes..movers will be here on Saturday to move some of our belongings to storage.  So it has been really busy and stressful around here!  On the bright side, I will have my very own sewing/craft room once we moved...and the room has a long narrow closet on one wall which I plan on putting shelves it and it will be perfect for my fabric stash!   We are building a new home a few miles away from where we currently are...and they are estimating a closing date of end of March..but we are thinking probably in April.
> 
> And..just a little over a month until our next vacation to WDW!  No new customs for the kids this trip..they will be wearing the same old customs from our trip last August!
> 
> I will try and check in here a little more often...but I find myself spending more time on facebook these days!



Yay for the new house.  Can't wait to see pics of your new sewing room...congrats.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope you get it worked out and a quick response.  I can only say that the one time I had an issue they never responded to emails or phone calls.


Eek!!  Not what I wanted to hear.  I really want the patterns!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Very very pretty clothes!  Where do you live?



Thank you.  I live in NE Houston (Humble) Texas.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Hi everyone! It's your long lost friend here! 
Anyway, DS wants to do his room in EPCOT theme and wondered if anyone had any fabric ideas. I know you all are up to date with what is out there right now. I did see this Alexander Henry stuff that is pretty cute. My DS is 4.5yo now so, I don't want to be too cutesy.


----------



## twob4him

PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone! It's your long lost friend here!
> Anyway, DS wants to do his room in EPCOT theme and wondered if anyone had any fabric ideas. I know you all are up to date with what is out there right now. I did see this Alexander Henry stuff that is pretty cute. My DS is 4.5yo now so, I don't want to be too cutesy.



That is an amazing room!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Disney 4 Me said:


> Sorry I posted and then didn't respond sooner. I live where some of the big snow hit from this weekend. Our internet/phone was out. Or so I thought. Turns out the kids were playing hide-n-go-seek and knocked the plug out of the wall. And here I was blaming the 2 feet of snow outside!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chantell



I use a Kwik Sew pattern #2724, it's not a YCMT, I don't think there's one on there.  It goes together really easy, you don't need a serger.  Someone else a while ago mentioned Jalie patterns, but I'm not familiar with them.  I  may try it when we outgrow this one.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Kim - you are in my prayers.  I hope everything is going okay.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up the last 2 weeks, been busy and then been lazy. I have looked back and love all the new customs!  I also love the leotards.  I never thought of making them!  I might have to try that pattern!  Be cheaper.



Is is cheaper, especially when you can get the lycra on sale.  Because you have to buy the amount for the length, the 60" that the fabric usually comes in most of the time you can get 2 leos out of it.  Our gym has a used leo rack, and you can name your price, so I sell the extra one and it's like getting a freebie.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I wanted to share Olivia in her 100 days of school dress.





Olivia wears a uniform at school but they get free dress coupons for good behavior or meeting goals. On Friday Olivia tells me that she has been saving her free dress coupon for the 100th day because she was going to wear a special dress. 

When I asked what special dress she replied "a pretty special school dress." Luckily Auntie Darla brought over this extra special school dress on Sunday.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

poohnpigletCA said:


> I wanted to share Olivia in her 100 days of school dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia wears a uniform at school but they get free dress coupons for good behavior or meeting goals. On Friday Olivia tells me that she has been saving her free dress coupon for the 100th day because she was going to wear a special dress.
> 
> When I asked what special dress she replied "a pretty special school dress." Luckily Auntie Darla brought over this extra special school dress on Sunday.



Love the 100 day of school dress!  Very pretty.


----------



## mgmsmommy

poohnpigletCA said:


> I wanted to share Olivia in her 100 days of school dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia wears a uniform at school but they get free dress coupons for good behavior or meeting goals. On Friday Olivia tells me that she has been saving her free dress coupon for the 100th day because she was going to wear a special dress.
> 
> When I asked what special dress she replied "a pretty special school dress." Luckily Auntie Darla brought over this extra special school dress on Sunday.



SO cute!  I had to wear school uniforms growing up too & hated it.  glad she got to wear this cute dress to school & thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## livndisney

I need to find some colored rick rack. Walmart used to sell bags of "leftover" pieces. But since the one near me stopped selling fabric, they stopped selling rick rack too. I need different colored pieces about 18 inches and up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope you get it worked out and a quick response.  I can only say that the one time I had an issue they never responded to emails or phone calls.



Yay!  They fixed the problem and sent them to me....


----------



## squirrel

Mom2SamandJames said:


> To those of you who have already sent my Dad a card or picture, thank you.  I left my list at home this morning so I can't say who all it was.  My dad absolutely loved the Goofy picture holder, the sweet picture that a child drew for him, all the cards, and the information about New Jersey.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Dawn



Mine will probably be there at the end of the week.  I've heard the mail takes a while from up here.  I sent a postcard of Harrison Hot Springs which is about an hour away from Chilliwack.


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> I have some exciting news for Scientific Seamstress/ Carla C fans....we have a fan page to share pics and discussions/questions about the patterns!!! Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Scientific-Seamstress-fan-page/317097931012?ref=mf
> 
> 
> Become a fan and share the news!!!
> 
> I was just thinking the link may not work if you aren't signed in....not sure. I tried to fix it...hopefully it will work!!! If not you can friend me and I can show you the way!!! I'm Cathy Peckiconis


worked for me!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

How many fat quarters do you usually need to buy to make a patchwork twirl skirt (I have a dd size 3 and a dd size 5)?


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 just saw all the fabric I had bought for my two big give dresses.  She picked out her favorite and asked me when I was cutting her dress out!
> 
> Good thing I'm heading back to Joann's after therapy today!  (I mean its not like I never make her anything.   We have 16 dresses for Disney comming up and an Easter dress, a Valentine's dress, a birthday dress....what more does swhe want!!!???!!!)
> 
> *She is so cute though, at church yesterday someone commented on her pretty dress.  Her comment?  "It's not a pretty dress  Mama only bought it!"...evidently, only Grandma can make pretty dresses!*Nini



I can't think of a better compliment!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone! It's your long lost friend here!
> Anyway, DS wants to do his room in EPCOT theme and wondered if anyone had any fabric ideas. I know you all are up to date with what is out there right now. I did see this Alexander Henry stuff that is pretty cute. My DS is 4.5yo now so, I don't want to be too cutesy.



I've wanted a train from the ceiling for YEARS!! Do you think you could come to my house and help me with it? I've no clue where to begin, which is why it's never been done. I'd seen it in some McD's and train stores. 

Room is looking great!!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

twob4him said:


> That is an amazing room!!!





SallyfromDE said:


> I've wanted a train from the ceiling for YEARS!! Do you think you could come to my house and help me with it? I've no clue where to begin, which is why it's never been done. I'd seen it in some McD's and train stores.
> 
> Room is looking great!!



Thanks!  That is the bonus room upstairs in our house. DS's room has the splash mtn picture on it and he was very adamant if we redo _his_ room that we wouldn't change the outside of the door. 

The train was actually pretty easy. We used strips of some material like foam core board. You can get something like it at michaels. We almost used wall molding turned on its side. We mounted it with L brackets. The corners were pretty tricky, I had to draw them and cut them freehand.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Anita- LOVE those outifts! DD3 loves the twirly skirt and I love the precious dress on the little one!

Nicole- I am praying for you, your family and your Dad. What's up with us Nicole's and our Dads?




Prayers please...My Dad is having a really rough time. His cancer is progressing much faster than the Drs anticipated. It has cause more bone deterioration and his pain was paralyzing earlier last week, he thought he had finished his chemo for now and could have a break, he had an unplanned blood transfusion due to severe enemia, another dose of chemo, and a zometa treatment. Only to get a call that he went to the ER Saturday night and was kept overnight. They wanted to keep him thru to today, but he preferred to go home and take the drug orally (versus intravenus).
They have plans to leave for Florida (he is always cold and the milder temps will help) For 2 months!! he had planned to leave Thursday, but may be bumped to Friday or Saturday.

I'm so sad they are leaving for 2 months. I live an hour and 45 min from them, but I try to see them when I can. 
I worry how he will manage- he is insisting on driving there and back.
I know I will find peace by trusting God. But it's hard. Mom says, the Doctors say maybe 6 months....
She is such a mess, there is all this other stuff going on between the 2 of them to complicate things even more. Talking to her is sometimes worse for me because she tends to talk and talk and dump all this emotional stuff on me.

Sorry for this long email. Help me to find comfort and strength in the Lord.

Thanks all

edited to add...TeresaJoy- you can do a search on the bugfabric.com website for kids around the world or Timeless Treasures KIDZ
here is another


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I have a question for anyone.....

 I have an emergency order for 20 ponchos for thursday.  It has been years since I have made no sew ponchos but what are the size directions.  

If I remember right- the neck is 6 inches and the whole poncho is a nice even square or am I wrong.  

Thanks


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anita- LOVE those outifts! DD3 loves the twirly skirt and I love the precious dress on the little one!
> 
> Nicole- I am praying for you, your family and your Dad. What's up with us Nicole's and our Dads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers please...My Dad is having a really rough time. His cancer is progressing much faster than the Drs anticipated. It has cause more bone deterioration and his pain was paralyzing earlier last week, he thought he had finished his chemo for now and could have a break, he had an unplanned blood transfusion due to severe enemia, another dose of chemo, and a zometa treatment. Only to get a call that he went to the ER Saturday night and was kept overnight. They wanted to keep him thru to today, but he preferred to go home and take the drug orally (versus intravenus).
> They have plans to leave for Florida (he is always cold and the milder temps will help) For 2 months!! he had planned to leave Thursday, but may be bumped to Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I'm so sad they are leaving for 2 months. I live an hour and 45 min from them, but I try to see them when I can.
> I worry how he will manage- he is insisting on driving there and back.
> I know I will find peace by trusting God. But it's hard. Mom says, the Doctors say maybe 6 months....
> She is such a mess, there is all this other stuff going on between the 2 of them to complicate things even more. Talking to her is sometimes worse for me because she tends to talk and talk and dump all this emotional stuff on me.
> 
> Sorry for this long email. Help me to find comfort and strength in the Lord.
> 
> Thanks all



Ahhh...I am so sorry about your dad.  I hope the warmer weather brings him strength to get through this.  Sometimes, trusting in God is the only thing (and seriously it is the BEST thing) we can do.  He gives us strength and the peace we need to get through things.  I will be praying for him!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anita- LOVE those outifts! DD3 loves the twirly skirt and I love the precious dress on the little one!
> 
> Nicole- I am praying for you, your family and your Dad. What's up with us Nicole's and our Dads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers please...My Dad is having a really rough time. His cancer is progressing much faster than the Drs anticipated. It has cause more bone deterioration and his pain was paralyzing earlier last week, he thought he had finished his chemo for now and could have a break, he had an unplanned blood transfusion due to severe enemia, another dose of chemo, and a zometa treatment. Only to get a call that he went to the ER Saturday night and was kept overnight. They wanted to keep him thru to today, but he preferred to go home and take the drug orally (versus intravenus).
> They have plans to leave for Florida (he is always cold and the milder temps will help) For 2 months!! he had planned to leave Thursday, but may be bumped to Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I'm so sad they are leaving for 2 months. I live an hour and 45 min from them, but I try to see them when I can.
> I worry how he will manage- he is insisting on driving there and back.
> I know I will find peace by trusting God. But it's hard. Mom says, the Doctors say maybe 6 months....
> She is such a mess, there is all this other stuff going on between the 2 of them to complicate things even more. Talking to her is sometimes worse for me because she tends to talk and talk and dump all this emotional stuff on me.
> 
> Sorry for this long email. Help me to find comfort and strength in the Lord.
> 
> Thanks all QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Nicole; I'm praying for your family.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Prayers for everyone who needs them.

Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle, Diseney. Then he made a cake of the castle and princesses for his daughter and he kept saying he made all the princesses but he only made Ariel, Mulan, Jasmine, and Belle. What about Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Cinderella it's her castle after all and you couldn't make them. I guess I'm just too into Disney and notice the details.


----------



## dogodisney

PrincessMickey said:


> Prayers for everyone who needs them.
> 
> Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle, Diseney. Then he made a cake of the castle and princesses for his daughter and he kept saying he made all the princesses but he only made Ariel, Mulan, Jasmine, and Belle. What about Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Cinderella it's her castle after all and you couldn't make them. I guess I'm just too into Disney and notice the details.



I noticed it too. How could he make the castle and not include CInderella? Maybe the others are his daughter's favorites or could it do with a copyright? 

His voice gets me no matter what he's saying. It's loud and whiney.


----------



## NiniMorris

In a couple of weeks, my GD2 will be having her surgery.  Afterwards, she will have a cast on her left foot from her toes to her butt cheeks. It is still a little chilly here, and she will need some sort of pants to wear.  If I make her some easy fits with a really large leg (to go over the cast) and one regular leg...do you think that would work?  The doctor suggested we split the leg of a pair of pants and add velcro to the seam to fit around her leg.

Either way, the pants won't be able to be worn afterwards, so I'm thinking just make her some easy fits...

Opinions or thoughts?

Nini


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> In a couple of weeks, my GD2 will be having her surgery.  Afterwards, she will have a cast on her left foot from her toes to her butt cheeks. It is still a little chilly here, and she will need some sort of pants to wear.  If I make her some easy fits with a really large leg (to go over the cast) and one regular leg...do you think that would work?  The doctor suggested we split the leg of a pair of pants and add velcro to the seam to fit around her leg.
> 
> Either way, the pants won't be able to be worn afterwards, so I'm thinking just make her some easy fits...
> 
> Opinions or thoughts?
> 
> Nini



I think if you did the easy fits with enlarged legs, added a casing as a hem, then after the cast is off you could add some elastic in the casing then the pants could still be worn.

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessMickey said:


> Prayers for everyone who needs them.
> 
> Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle, Diseney. Then he made a cake of the castle and princesses for his daughter and he kept saying he made all the princesses but he only made Ariel, Mulan, Jasmine, and Belle. What about Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Cinderella it's her castle after all and you couldn't make them. I guess I'm just too into Disney and notice the details.



Thank you for all the prayers!

 I watched it too! I noticed that too- I also noticed what a bad rendition of Belle he did. Did you notice that the french Disney chef seemed have a disdain for him? It was really funny- but I think the fondant locked up was a set up. 
His voice didn't bother me at all, but that's probably because I live in an area where that accent is very common (Im about an hour from NYC)
I turned it off to watch another show at the point where he was waiting for the cannolli shells. I thought the castle looked bad, why didn't he LET the Disney chefs do the cake!?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Nicole..prayers for your dad and your whole family.

Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind!


----------



## babynala

Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind![/QUOTE]

Yikes, that is a big move.  You might look into getting one of those PODS.  Other companies have them too but can't think of their names.  Basically it is movable storage unit.  It looks like a trailer that would get pulled behind a truck.  You can fill it yourselves and have it delivered where you want, when you want.  They will store it for you and I think you can also arrange for them to pack it and unpack it for you (for an additional cost).

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle said:
			
		

> We must have watched a rerun last night, because it was a totally different show.  I'll have to make sure I Tivo this one now that you've mentioned it
> 
> Prayers to your family Nicole


----------



## CastleCreations

Yes, I am the worlds biggest nerd... 
I'm so excited. I just bought Celtic Woman tickets for my birthday in April. The seats are fantastic.. I'm so excited!! 
See...I told you...I'm a nerd. LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessMickey said:


> Prayers for everyone who needs them.
> 
> Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle, Diseney. Then he made a cake of the castle and princesses for his daughter and he kept saying he made all the princesses but he only made Ariel, Mulan, Jasmine, and Belle. What about Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Cinderella it's her castle after all and you couldn't make them. I guess I'm just too into Disney and notice the details.




I think he said he was making his daughter's favorite princesses. I guess the fab 3 didn't make the cut!!  That cake was stunning though!


----------



## snubie

babynala said:


> Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind!





> Yikes, that is a big move.  You might look into getting one of those PODS.  Other companies have them too but can't think of their names.  Basically it is movable storage unit.  It looks like a trailer that would get pulled behind a truck.  You can fill it yourselves and have it delivered where you want, when you want.  They will store it for you and I think you can also arrange for them to pack it and unpack it for you (for an additional cost).
> 
> Good luck with the move.




PODS is a great idea.  We used one while we were building our house.  We had to live in an apartment for a year after we sold our old house but the new one was delayed.  All our things came out of the POD into the new house with no damage.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Nicole..prayers for your dad and your whole family.
> 
> Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind!




WHAT!  What do you mean you are moving....I mean in the last 2 years we have not figured out a way to have lunch!!!!  Come on!!!  I need more time! 

But we really should have lunch before you up and move so far away...aren't there a few others of us Disboutiquers in the area?  Maybe we could all meet for lunch and have a mini-meet minus the Disney...it really would be more fun at Disney....but we could get together and have lunch?  Think about it....and see if you think you would have time....I know how getting ready for a move can be! 



Thanks for all the prayers everyone.  I did talk to DH last night....I think it kinda scared him too at first, but I told him to just relax, there is no need to worry until we know something for sure.  I also called my DR's office and talked to the head nurse...she is keeping an eye out for any cancellations too and will call me.  I don't want to go in on a short appointment because I don't want my DR to feel rushed.  I feel more relaxed today...maybe it is just talking to DH...who knows.


Nicole...prayers for you too!


----------



## teresajoy

mgmsmommy said:


> Hi all.  Been busy lurking & sewing.  Everything I have seen has been so adorable. I am going to try to comment more often.
> I did manage to get Valentines outfits done for my girls & Sierra's bday outfit (she just turned 7). Here are a few peeks at them:
> Sierra's outfit (she is my cupcake cutie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's valentines outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra's bday outfit had to be Pinkalicious:



These are just too cute!!!! I love it. Pinkalicious is adorable! Is that Heathersue's emb. design?



Granna4679 said:


> I posted these outfits a few weeks ago but finally got some action shots of her in them so I wanted to share....
> My DGD5 in her twirl skirt and shirt I made her for her birthday present.



Beautiful! The girl and the outfit!!! 



Disney 4 Me said:


> Sorry I posted and then didn't respond sooner. I live where some of the big snow hit from this weekend. Our internet/phone was out. Or so I thought. Turns out the kids were playing hide-n-go-seek and knocked the plug out of the wall. And here I was blaming the 2 feet of snow outside!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the responses to my leotard question. Unfortunately, the responses I received were for leggings! See what happens when you ladies speed read? Seriously, though, thanks for trying to help me. Now, does anyone have a pattern for leotards that they like? As I mentioned before, I usually use the You Can Make This patterns.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chantell



At least I answered you.  Sorry for my mix-up. Lyddie's been really sick for over a week, so I guess my brain wasn't thinking properly. When I was little, we always called those bodysuits, and my friend always called tights leotards. I must have reverted to childhood thinking momentarily! I'm glad to see other people have given you so many good ideas!  (you know, that was my plan to begin with, answer you wrong, because I had no clue, just so you'd have to post again and then people would help you. yep, it was all part of my grand scheme.....)



NiniMorris said:


> Is it just me?  (I'm sure it is!) I cannot get into the Big Give.I keep getting an error message telling me the email address I am supplying isn't recognized. Sheesh!
> 
> It is probably just my computer...we aren't getting along right now.  It heard I was getting a new toy and has refused to cooperate this weekend!
> 
> 
> Oh well!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, make sure you are capitalizing NiniMorris when you login. Everything is case sensitive. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> THANK YOU ALL so much for the comments about the pillow Katie made....it really made her day to read all that you guys had to say!  She was smiling from ear to ear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....I am going to ask for some very vague prayers....I don't want to go into detail right now, but lets just say I am waiting on a doctor's appoinment to confirm some stuff...and I am a little scared.  My appoinment is not until March 8...that is what they think....I will keep bugging my DR's office until it gets moved up!  I am trying to keep positive that nothing is really wrong....I don't even want to bring it up to DH until I know for sure...so all of you just pray for sanity for me in the mean time!



I'm so happy that Katie (and you) were pleased with the compliments!! You both deserved them. 

I will be praying for you Kim. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't been here; things have been difficult with my dad.  His amputation was Fri. morning, but they couldn't schedule it ahead of time so I wasn't able to be there.  Fri. night his duodenum perforated and he had to have another emergency surgery.  He's back in ICU, restrained again because the meds are making him try to pull everything out again, and we're praying for healing, pain relief, and for no infection to set in to the abdomen.



I'm so sorry for the complications. I hope everything gets cleared up and he recovers quickly. 



babynala said:


> I am finally getting around to posting some of the things I made for our November trip.  These were the first customs and appliques that I ever made, I think these might have been the first clothing items I have ever made for my kids!  Thanks for all your inspiration and advice (especially HeatherSue's applique tutorial and CarlaC's patterns).
> 
> I also made my daughter some matching scrunchies and korker bows for her hair that you can see in some of the pictures.
> 
> Ariel skirt and shirt.  My daughter wore this to MK for a visit with Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess themed twirl skirt and with a shirt that had an iron on T-shirt transfer (I bought these transfers from the Disney store, on clearance, about 2 years ago for our last trip).  My daughter wore this to our princess breakfast in Epcot:



WOW!!! Really, WOW!!! These outfits are simply fabulous!!! 



Cibahwewah said:


> I have been able to find time to sew about once a week, so I'm getting some things done, slowly but surely.  Had to take a break around Christmas, so my sewing room could be a guest room.  My flannel easy fits for adults were a hit,  with some family members wondering how I got them to fit so well.  (secret: Carla C's height charts)  Here's what I've done lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love the bowling shirt! I really love that fabric. Everything is so cute! Including the kids! 



NiniMorris said:


> My GD2 just saw all the fabric I had bought for my two big give dresses.  She picked out her favorite and asked me when I was cutting her dress out!
> 
> Good thing I'm heading back to Joann's after therapy today!  (I mean its not like I never make her anything.   We have 16 dresses for Disney comming up and an Easter dress, a Valentine's dress, a birthday dress....what more does swhe want!!!???!!!)
> 
> She is so cute though, at church yesterday someone commented on her pretty dress.  Her comment?  "It's not a pretty dress  Mama only bought it!"...evidently, only Grandma can make pretty dresses!
> 
> Nini



Oh, how sweet! 



PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone! It's your long lost friend here!
> Anyway, DS wants to do his room in EPCOT theme and wondered if anyone had any fabric ideas. I know you all are up to date with what is out there right now. I did see this Alexander Henry stuff that is pretty cute. My DS is 4.5yo now so, I don't want to be too cutesy.



Hey stranger, where are your cool socks? 



poohnpigletCA said:


> I wanted to share Olivia in her 100 days of school dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia wears a uniform at school but they get free dress coupons for good behavior or meeting goals. On Friday Olivia tells me that she has been saving her free dress coupon for the 100th day because she was going to wear a special dress.
> 
> When I asked what special dress she replied "a pretty special school dress." Luckily Auntie Darla brought over this extra special school dress on Sunday.


Precious!!! YAY for Auntie Darla!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Anita- LOVE those outifts! DD3 loves the twirly skirt and I love the precious dress on the little one!
> 
> Nicole- I am praying for you, your family and your Dad. What's up with us Nicole's and our Dads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers please...My Dad is having a really rough time. His cancer is progressing much faster than the Drs anticipated. It has cause more bone deterioration and his pain was paralyzing earlier last week, he thought he had finished his chemo for now and could have a break, he had an unplanned blood transfusion due to severe enemia, another dose of chemo, and a zometa treatment. Only to get a call that he went to the ER Saturday night and was kept overnight. They wanted to keep him thru to today, but he preferred to go home and take the drug orally (versus intravenus).
> They have plans to leave for Florida (he is always cold and the milder temps will help) For 2 months!! he had planned to leave Thursday, but may be bumped to Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I'm so sad they are leaving for 2 months. I live an hour and 45 min from them, but I try to see them when I can.
> I worry how he will manage- he is insisting on driving there and back.
> I know I will find peace by trusting God. But it's hard. Mom says, the Doctors say maybe 6 months....
> She is such a mess, there is all this other stuff going on between the 2 of them to complicate things even more. Talking to her is sometimes worse for me because she tends to talk and talk and dump all this emotional stuff on me.
> 
> Sorry for this long email. Help me to find comfort and strength in the Lord.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> edited to add...TeresaJoy- you can do a search on the bugfabric.com website for kids around the world or Timeless Treasures KIDZ
> here is another



Nicole, I was just wondering how your Dad was doing this morning. I'm so sorry things are not going well. I hope the move to Florida will help him to be more comfortable. My prayers are with them and with you. I can't imagine how hard this is for you right now. 





mommyof2princesses said:


> Nicole..prayers for your dad and your whole family.
> 
> Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind!



How exciting and slightly frightening!!! I'm glad your husband was able to find a job. That's great! 



CastleCreations said:


> Yes, I am the worlds biggest nerd...
> I'm so excited. I just bought Celtic Woman tickets for my birthday in April. The seats are fantastic.. I'm so excited!!
> See...I told you...I'm a nerd. LOL



You might be a "nerd" but we love you Elisa! 
And, I would love to see them too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the prayers everyone.  I did talk to DH last night....I think it kinda scared him too at first, but I told him to just relax, there is no need to worry until we know something for sure.  I also called my DR's office and talked to the head nurse...she is keeping an eye out for any cancellations too and will call me.  I don't want to go in on a short appointment because I don't want my DR to feel rushed.  I feel more relaxed today...maybe it is just talking to DH...who knows.
> 
> 
> Nicole...prayers for you too!


I'm glad you talked to your husband and you are more relaxed now. I hope they can get you into the doctor soon.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

teresajoy said:


> Hey stranger, where are your cool socks?



Ha, ha, I got sick of looking at them and my friend sent me a video of Cary Grant knitting which was just too awesome!




That timeless treasure fabric is SO cute! I love all the little farm animals and the food ones. I just went through my fabric last night and it is pretty bad. I have so much and I don't want to use it. I am just hoarding it. I think I have a problem.  I better use some up before I buy anymore.  I was thinking of making a disney quilt. I only have leftover minnie dot fabric so I will have to be on the lookout for some cute stuff.


----------



## froggy33

Is it difficult to applique/embroider on a hooded sweatshirt??  Either "by hand" or machine??  Anything special you do?

Thanks!  Jessica


----------



## BBGirl

CastleCreations said:


> Yes, I am the worlds biggest nerd...
> I'm so excited. I just bought Celtic Woman tickets for my birthday in April. The seats are fantastic.. I'm so excited!!
> See...I told you...I'm a nerd. LOL



You'll LOVE it.  I went last year at Wolf Trap and it was wonderful.
I guess I'm a nerd too.


----------



## syncsk8mom

Nini-

As a REPEAT offender of knee surgeries I can tell you from experiance that any pants you make her would be great if they have enough elastic at the ankle to keep the pant leg from riding up the cast.  I had 4 knee surgeries in High school and 2 of them required that I wore a cast from my toes to the top of my hip (butt cheek if you will)  and my all time favorite pants that I could wear at the time was anything with lose enough ankle elastic.  There was nothing worse than messing with my pant legs or wind blowing up there.

and one other thing POCKETS!  Because I was on crutched pockets were a MUST!!!  

Prayers for your GD.....I hope all goes well!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hey everyone, I need some help finding a fabric for a my Big Give project.

I am doing rag quilts for Tess and Phoebe and for Phoebe's I can't find a flannel with a horse theme anywere.  Do you ladies have any suggestions?  I don't know were to look? 

I have Tessa's all cut and ready to go and the appliques are going to be done this week, but I have a very specific vision for Phoebe's and I can't find the base fabric.

For Phoebe's I want it to mostly center around horses because her mom tell me that she LOVES to ride.  With Heather's help I have the horse applique and I mostly have the mane and tail all worked out and the saddle turned out cool!  So phoebe can "feel" the horse.  HOWEVER, because I can't find a horse themed print that I like...most of them are just too cowboy I am stumped.  I really want to find a horse them flannel that is more show horse jumping kindof look.  Has anyone seen this fabric??

I would really appreciate suggestions!

thanks!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Prayers please...My Dad is having a really rough time. His cancer is progressing much faster than the Drs anticipated. It has cause more bone deterioration and his pain was paralyzing earlier last week, he thought he had finished his chemo for now and could have a break, he had an unplanned blood transfusion due to severe enemia, another dose of chemo, and a zometa treatment. Only to get a call that he went to the ER Saturday night and was kept overnight. They wanted to keep him thru to today, but he preferred to go home and take the drug orally (versus intravenus).
> They have plans to leave for Florida (he is always cold and the milder temps will help) For 2 months!! he had planned to leave Thursday, but may be bumped to Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I'm so sad they are leaving for 2 months. I live an hour and 45 min from them, but I try to see them when I can.
> I worry how he will manage- he is insisting on driving there and back.
> I know I will find peace by trusting God. But it's hard. Mom says, the Doctors say maybe 6 months....
> She is such a mess, there is all this other stuff going on between the 2 of them to complicate things even more. Talking to her is sometimes worse for me because she tends to talk and talk and dump all this emotional stuff on me.



Prayers for your Dad, Nicole!



PrincessMickey said:


> Prayers for everyone who needs them.
> 
> Did anyone watch Cake Boss tonight. He was at Disney World with his family. It was so irritating because everytime he said Disney it sounded like he was putting an e in the middle, Diseney. Then he made a cake of the castle and princesses for his daughter and he kept saying he made all the princesses but he only made Ariel, Mulan, Jasmine, and Belle. What about Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Cinderella it's her castle after all and you couldn't make them. I guess I'm just too into Disney and notice the details.



Ugh..I missed it! Hope they will re-run that episode.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Nicole..prayers for your dad and your whole family.
> 
> Looking for those who live in Oregon.  It looks like we are moving!  to Bend, Oregon!  About 3000 miles away from home and family!  We are excited but scared.  Dh has to be there in 3 weeks!  AHHH!! We need to find a rental until we sell our house.  Any suggestions on the best way to move?  I was just thinking of renting a uhaul and taking a week to drive, but I am a little scared of driving over mountains with a truck and a car trailing behind!





babynala said:


> Yikes, that is a big move.  You might look into getting one of those PODS.  Other companies have them too but can't think of their names.  Basically it is movable storage unit.  It looks like a trailer that would get pulled behind a truck.  You can fill it yourselves and have it delivered where you want, when you want.  They will store it for you and I think you can also arrange for them to pack it and unpack it for you (for an additional cost).
> 
> Good luck with the move.




Glad that your dh found a job...a big move like is always a little scary but exciting at the same time.   Will your dh's new company pay for a moving company to pack and move you?  Dh's company move us here to Houston, and we didn't have to do a think..the moving company came and pack up all our stuff, and move them.  If not, then I agree about using PODS or PACKRAT.   



CastleCreations said:


> Yes, I am the worlds biggest nerd...
> I'm so excited. I just bought Celtic Woman tickets for my birthday in April. The seats are fantastic.. I'm so excited!!
> See...I told you...I'm a nerd. LOL



Woo hoo!! Have fun!

Monk's Mom..prayers for you, too!  Glad that you had a chance to talk to your husband adn your feel a little more relax.  Hopefully your doctor's office will be able to take you in sooner!


----------



## Granna4679

syncsk8mom said:


> Hey everyone, I need some help finding a fabric for a my Big Give project.
> 
> I am doing rag quilts for Tess and Phoebe and for Phoebe's I can't find a flannel with a horse theme anywere.  Do you ladies have any suggestions?  I don't know were to look?
> 
> I have Tessa's all cut and ready to go and the appliques are going to be done this week, but I have a very specific vision for Phoebe's and I can't find the base fabric.
> 
> For Phoebe's I want it to mostly center around horses because her mom tell me that she LOVES to ride.  With Heather's help I have the horse applique and I mostly have the mane and tail all worked out and the saddle turned out cool!  So phoebe can "feel" the horse.  HOWEVER, because I can't find a horse themed print that I like...most of them are just too cowboy I am stumped.  I really want to find a horse them flannel that is more show horse jumping kindof look.  Has anyone seen this fabric??
> 
> I would really appreciate suggestions!
> 
> thanks!!



I haven't purchased anything from this company but I saw this and thought you might like it.
http://www.e-prairiegirls.com/index.php?action=itemdetail&item_id=107867&F=1


----------



## woodkins

OT...So who else is thinking they are going to get slammed with snow tomorrow? I live on Long Island NY (1hr east of NYC) and so far we are hearing 18-24" of snow tomorrow with 30-40 mph winds.
The worst part for me is that we will surely have a snow day tomorrow & school is closed all next week. Doesn't mother nature know mom's don't need a snow day right before a long school break!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

teresajoy said:


> These are just too cute!!!! I love it. Pinkalicious is adorable! Is that Heathersue's emb. design?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks.  yep I used Heathersue's pinkalicious designs.  They are always so easy to use.  and the milk carton, cow, cotton candy, & shoe came from lynnie pinnie.  

Finally getting ready to post pics of the girls actually wearing the clothes.


----------



## angel23321

froggy33 said:


> Is it difficult to applique/embroider on a hooded sweatshirt??  Either "by hand" or machine??  Anything special you do?
> 
> Thanks!  Jessica



It's very easy..I did two for my girls before our last trip.  

Everything has been so beautiful. I don't think I'll be keeping caught up this month.  We are crazy busy at work this month and I'm feeling the stress already.


----------



## angel23321

ENABLER ALERT!!

Did you know they're coming out with a cricut cake??!?!  I was so excited when I found out..I MUST HAVE THIS.  LOL.  I love making cakes and this would just add to what I can do.  I wonder how much it's going to be.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The reason I can't get much done:  Hunter's Kitten.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

CastleCreations said:


> Yes, I am the worlds biggest nerd...
> I'm so excited. I just bought Celtic Woman tickets for my birthday in April. The seats are fantastic.. I'm so excited!!
> See...I told you...I'm a nerd. LOL



  We went last April.  It was a great show, I'd love to see them again.



PiperPizzaz said:


> Ha, ha, I got sick of looking at them and my friend sent me a video of Cary Grant knitting which was just too awesome!



I love that Cary Grant movie.  He's so funny learning to knit to try to impress the girl.  I learned how to tie a tie from that movie too.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Loads of cute stuff!  I really miss being able to be on here to chat.  Prayers for all of you who asked for them.

I haven't been making clothes lately - I've been making dolls.  It's been so much fun.  After the one I dd3 for Christmas, I had all these ideas in my head & they wouldn't let go.  So I've made 3 more now & I still have plans for a couple more.  Once I get a few pics taken, I'll share.


----------



## teresajoy

PiperPizzaz said:


> Ha, ha, I got sick of looking at them and my friend sent me a video of Cary Grant knitting which was just too awesome!
> .


It's a pretty cool picture too!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys! I need some help! 

My dear sweet niece, Tessa (you know, Heathersue's daughter) wants me to make her a dress for the Father Daughter Dance that is this Friday. 

She wants this dress:McCalls 5570






The only problem is my Walmart doesn't have McCalls, and the other fabric shop in town doesn't have this pattern. We are getting hit with a snowstorm so I can't drive up to the Joann's or Hobby Lobby (both about 30+ minutes away). I am pretty sure someone on here has made this dress, right? Or one with a similar gathering technique? PLEASE give me a clue how to do this myself without having the pattern! I figure I can use the Precious Dress for the top, but I'm not sure how to do the gathery things on the skirt and have the skirt come out even (or how much longer I would need to make it).


----------



## fairygoodmother

Teresa, I think you're on the right track with the Precious Dress, and of course, Carla's sash.  As for the "pick-ups" in the skirt, figure that you'll "pinch" about 1.5" per pickup, so however many rows of pickups you want, multiply that by 1.5 to figure your length.  Place your pickups kinda in a pattern, like this: 
.....X..........X

X..........X..........X 

.....X..........X

As long as you have the same measurement between them, you'll be fine.  Does that make sense?

The pickups are just that...you pick up the fabric, pinch it, then hand stitch it to hold in place. Oftentimes they're then covered up with roses, buttons, jewels.   Obviously I spent waaaaayyy too much time studying my daughter's wedding gown


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> Teresa, I think you're on the right track with the Precious Dress, and of course, Carla's sash.  As for the "pick-ups" in the skirt, figure that you'll "pinch" about 1.5" per pickup, so however many rows of pickups you want, multiply that by 1.5 to figure your length.  Place your pickups kinda in a pattern, like this:
> .....X..........X
> 
> X..........X..........X
> 
> .....X..........X
> 
> As long as you have the same measurement between them, you'll be fine.  Does that make sense?
> 
> The pickups are just that...you pick up the fabric, pinch it, then hand stitch it to hold in place. Oftentimes they're then covered up with roses, buttons, jewels.   Obviously I spent waaaaayyy too much time studying my daughter's wedding gown



I think I get that! So, you would pinch it from the inside and sew it?


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> I think I get that! So, you would pinch it from the inside and sew it?



Yep, I think they are even called pinch pleats.  Easy peasy!


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> I think I get that! So, you would pinch it from the inside and sew it?



no - you pinch it on the outside and stitch it.

You actually COULD do it from the inside but the look is a bit different.  
Play with it; see what look you prefer.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

woodkins said:


> OT...So who else is thinking they are going to get slammed with snow tomorrow? I live on Long Island NY (1hr east of NYC) and so far we are hearing 18-24" of snow tomorrow with 30-40 mph winds.
> The worst part for me is that we will surely have a snow day tomorrow & school is closed all next week. Doesn't mother nature know mom's don't need a snow day right before a long school break!!


me! forecast for 11"-15" here....

and it's totally messing with my schedule!!
Megan's preschool party is on thursday, which they are anticipating will be a 90 minute delay- so the earliest she could be there is 9:30. meanwhile, Hannah's eye appointment with the children's eye surgeon is that morning too- it's at 10am and a solid hour from the house.
My husband scheduled to take the day off so we could take Hannah together. Now the plan is he will stay behind to bring Megan to her school so she wont miss the party (and wear her dress) and I will go alone with Hannah.

Ugh!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! I need some help!
> 
> My dear sweet niece, Tessa (you know, Heathersue's daughter) wants me to make her a dress for the Father Daughter Dance that is this Friday.
> 
> She wants this dress:McCalls 5570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is my Walmart doesn't have McCalls, and the other fabric shop in town doesn't have this pattern. We are getting hit with a snowstorm so I can't drive up to the Joann's or Hobby Lobby (both about 30+ minutes away). I am pretty sure someone on here has made this dress, right? Or one with a similar gathering technique? PLEASE give me a clue how to do this myself without having the pattern! I figure I can use the Precious Dress for the top, but I'm not sure how to do the gathery things on the skirt and have the skirt come out even (or how much longer I would need to make it).





fairygoodmother said:


> Teresa, I think you're on the right track with the Precious Dress, and of course, Carla's sash.  As for the "pick-ups" in the skirt, figure that you'll "pinch" about 1.5" per pickup, so however many rows of pickups you want, multiply that by 1.5 to figure your length.  Place your pickups kinda in a pattern, like this:
> .....X..........X
> 
> X..........X..........X
> 
> .....X..........X
> 
> As long as you have the same measurement between them, you'll be fine.  Does that make sense?
> 
> The pickups are just that...you pick up the fabric, pinch it, then hand stitch it to hold in place. Oftentimes they're then covered up with roses, buttons, jewels.   Obviously I spent waaaaayyy too much time studying my daughter's wedding gown





teresajoy said:


> I think I get that! So, you would pinch it from the inside and sew it?





2cutekidz said:


> Yep, I think they are even called pinch pleats.  Easy peasy!



I've been wondering how to do this for a while!  I SURE HOPE you're putting this info in the bookmarks - I'm fairly sure I'll be hunting for it in the future.


----------



## Tweevil

I gave the office off tomorrow - and maybe Thursday - because of the snow... Non essential is what they called us.  I was A - OK with that! lol

Wish me luck, I am doing easy fits and a pirate shirt tomorrow...  Actually I am CASING someone from here but can't find the post....

Blessings being sent to all who asked and keep me in your thoughts - I live in the trees by the water and they are calling for major winds and snow here.  Cross your fingers I don't lose power/heat/water again!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Here's a picture of Mary-Kate's wedding dress - we were having alterations done...I wasn't allowed to TOUCH her dress!
Maybe it will give you a better look at how the pickups work.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> I gave the office off tomorrow - and maybe Thursday - because of the snow... Non essential is what they called us.  I was A - OK with that! lol
> 
> Wish me luck, I am doing easy fits and a pirate shirt tomorrow...  Actually I am CASING someone from here but can't find the post....
> 
> Blessings being sent to all who asked and keep me in your thoughts - I live in the trees by the water and they are calling for major winds and snow here.  Cross your fingers I don't lose power/heat/water again!



Stay safe my friend, stay safe.  I love the pirate shirts and they will be fun to make.  Do you have a compressor?  It can keep a few things powered.  We just don't loose our power very often.  Yet we have snow and sub zero more than any place else.


----------



## mgmsmommy

last week when the snow was melting too much to have fun in but the kids still had off of school one of my sweet girls handed me a hand written invitation asking me to come to their fashion show.  they totally trashed the playroom coming up with their outfits from the dressup box but since it saved me from hearing "I'm bored" for the zillionth time I didn't care.  Their only request of me was that I sit in the chair & be the photographer.  

Anyway here are just a few glimpses of their show:
Sierra in her valentine set





Morgan in hers (notice how she added the petti 7 hat to it LOL )
I never would have thought of that but she looked adorable





Sierra in her Pinkalicious outfit 2 different ways










Morgan's winter princess





Sierra's Belle





Sorry if that was too many pics but it was hard to just choose a few though that is only about 1/5 of the outfits they went through.  Morgan really showed her flair for changing up an outfit by using different accesories.  she says she wants to be a fashion designer & when looking at photobucket for the pics in this post I came across this old pic of her 





She had turned a plastic donations bag into an outfit (no worries she was supervised at all times).  
I must admit I'm a little sad that all we are getting here right now is rain & hope those of you in the snow zones stay safe & warm


----------



## livndisney

mgmsmommy said:


> last week when the snow was melting too much to have fun in but the kids still had off of school one of my sweet girls handed me a hand written invitation asking me to come to their fashion show.  they totally trashed the playroom coming up with their outfits from the dressup box but since it saved me from hearing "I'm bored" for the zillionth time I didn't care.  Their only request of me was that I sit in the chair & be the photographer.
> Sorry if that was too many pics but it was hard to just choose a few though that is only about 1/5 of the outfits they went through.  Morgan really showed her flair for changing up an outfit by using different accesories.  she says she wants to be a fashion designer & when looking at photobucket for the pics in this post I came across this old pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had turned a plastic donations bag into an outfit (no worries she was supervised at all times).
> I must admit I'm a little sad that all we are getting here right now is rain & hope those of you in the snow zones stay safe & warm



I just had to smile-I have an 8 year old Morgan who is into fashion as well LOL.


----------



## kimmylaj

my snow is starting, nyc schools are closed tomorrow woohoo.


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> The reason I can't get much done:  Hunter's Kitten.


Don't cha just love it when they "help"



revrob said:


> I've been wondering how to do this for a while!  I SURE HOPE you're putting this info in the bookmarks - I'm fairly sure I'll be hunting for it in the future.


Me too, my DGD is only 18 months old and we have many dresses in our future!



Tweevil said:


> I gave the office off tomorrow - and maybe Thursday - because of the snow... Non essential is what they called us.  I was A - OK with that! lol
> 
> Wish me luck, I am doing easy fits and a pirate shirt tomorrow...  Actually I am CASING someone from here but can't find the post....
> 
> Blessings being sent to all who asked and keep me in your thoughts - I live in the trees by the water and they are calling for major winds and snow here.  Cross your fingers I don't lose power/heat/water again!


Good luck tomorrow, my office is off tomorrow too and I am hoping to get the cars shirt together that I cut out last weekend! Happy sewing day err um Happy snow day!


fairygoodmother said:


> Here's a picture of Mary-Kate's wedding dress - we were having alterations done...I wasn't allowed to TOUCH her dress!
> Maybe it will give you a better look at how the pickups work.


Beautiful!



mgmsmommy said:


> last week when the snow was melting too much to have fun in but the kids still had off of school one of my sweet girls handed me a hand written invitation asking me to come to their fashion show.  they totally trashed the playroom coming up with their outfits from the dressup box but since it saved me from hearing "I'm bored" for the zillionth time I didn't care.  Their only request of me was that I sit in the chair & be the photographer.
> 
> Sorry if that was too many pics but it was hard to just choose a few though that is only about 1/5 of the outfits they went through.  Morgan really showed her flair for changing up an outfit by using different accesories.  she says she wants to be a fashion designer & when looking at photobucket for the pics in this post I came across this old pic of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had turned a plastic donations bag into an outfit (no worries she was supervised at all times).
> I must admit I'm a little sad that all we are getting here right now is rain & hope those of you in the snow zones stay safe & warm



I think this is adorable!!!! I used to get so impatient with my kids when they would do "shows" and of course now, I would love for my kids to be little and doing a show for me!!!


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> In a couple of weeks, my GD2 will be having her surgery.  Afterwards, she will have a cast on her left foot from her toes to her butt cheeks. It is still a little chilly here, and she will need some sort of pants to wear.  If I make her some easy fits with a really large leg (to go over the cast) and one regular leg...do you think that would work?  The doctor suggested we split the leg of a pair of pants and add velcro to the seam to fit around her leg.
> 
> Either way, the pants won't be able to be worn afterwards, so I'm thinking just make her some easy fits...
> 
> Opinions or thoughts?
> 
> Nini



Awwwww- hmm - how about upping the size but staying with elastic for her regular size/length ? I hope all goes very very well for you little one! Saying a prayer! My Hannah had a cast like that when she was 1 - we found that adult knee socks worked very well over the cast too!!



woodkins said:


> OT...So who else is thinking they are going to get slammed with snow tomorrow? I live on Long Island NY (1hr east of NYC) and so far we are hearing 18-24" of snow tomorrow with 30-40 mph winds.
> The worst part for me is that we will surely have a snow day tomorrow & school is closed all next week. Doesn't mother nature know mom's don't need a snow day right before a long school break!!



Its snowing like crazy here in philly!!!!!!! Where are they going to put all the snow!! I cant remember such big storms so close together!!!


MinnieVanMom said:


> The reason I can't get much done:  Hunter's Kitten.



Awww - how cute is that!! What is her name?



100AcrePrincess said:


> Loads of cute stuff!  I really miss being able to be on here to chat.  Prayers for all of you who asked for them.
> 
> I haven't been making clothes lately - I've been making dolls.  It's been so much fun.  After the one I dd3 for Christmas, I had all these ideas in my head & they wouldn't let go.  So I've made 3 more now & I still have plans for a couple more.  Once I get a few pics taken, I'll share.



OOOOhhh, Id love to see some pictures!!! That is waaaay cool!!!


----------



## woodkins

kimmylaj said:


> my snow is starting, nyc schools are closed tomorrow woohoo.



We just got the phone call that our schools will be closed tomorrow too...and now the totals are down to 6-12" with sleet mixed in...that will be fun to shovel 

Saturday they said we were getting a bunch of snow & didn't even see a flake so it will be fun to see how inaccurate they are this time.


----------



## h518may

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! I need some help!
> 
> My dear sweet niece, Tessa (you know, Heathersue's daughter) wants me to make her a dress for the Father Daughter Dance that is this Friday.
> 
> She wants this dress:McCalls 5570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is my Walmart doesn't have McCalls, and the other fabric shop in town doesn't have this pattern. We are getting hit with a snowstorm so I can't drive up to the Joann's or Hobby Lobby (both about 30+ minutes away). I am pretty sure someone on here has made this dress, right? Or one with a similar gathering technique? PLEASE give me a clue how to do this myself without having the pattern! I figure I can use the Precious Dress for the top, but I'm not sure how to do the gathery things on the skirt and have the skirt come out even (or how much longer I would need to make it).



I know you have gotten great advice on making this pattern, but I came across this web site http://www.sewingpatterns.com/subpage.php?brand=McCalls 

If you would like the actual pattern you can download it.  I was surprised to find this many pattern available to download.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

h518may said:


> I know you have gotten great advice on making this pattern, but I came across this web site http://www.sewingpatterns.com/subpage.php?brand=McCalls
> 
> If you would like the actual pattern you can download it.  I was surprised to find this many pattern available to download.



This is a cool site...thanks for sharing.  I like the immediate convienence (sp?) of YCMT, this is great!  But I can only imagine how many pages it will take to print out an adult dress!


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> no - you pinch it on the outside and stitch it.
> 
> You actually COULD do it from the inside but the look is a bit different.
> Play with it; see what look you prefer.



Ok, I think I really do get it now! 



revrob said:


> I've been wondering how to do this for a while!  I SURE HOPE you're putting this info in the bookmarks - I'm fairly sure I'll be hunting for it in the future.


I will add it! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Here's a picture of Mary-Kate's wedding dress - we were having alterations done...I wasn't allowed to TOUCH her dress!
> Maybe it will give you a better look at how the pickups work.



OOOHHOOOOHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Beautiful! 



mgmsmommy said:


> last week when the snow was melting too much to have fun in but the kids still had off of school one of my sweet girls handed me a hand written invitation asking me to come to their fashion show.  they totally trashed the playroom coming up with their outfits from the dressup box but since it saved me from hearing "I'm bored" for the zillionth time I didn't care.  Their only request of me was that I sit in the chair & be the photographer.
> 
> Anyway here are just a few glimpses of their show:
> Sierra in her valentine set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's winter princess


How adorable are they!!! That is just so cute and sweet! And how nice of you to play along! Your daughter's are cuties! 



h518may said:


> I know you have gotten great advice on making this pattern, but I came across this web site http://www.sewingpatterns.com/subpage.php?brand=McCalls
> 
> If you would like the actual pattern you can download it.  I was surprised to find this many pattern available to download.



OOOH, thanks! That might be a very good back up plan!


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick question...for embroidery spray....I have some quilt basting spray.  

Can you use that instead of the embroidery spray?  The quilt basting spray washes out and is somewhat re-positionable.  It really doesn't hold as well as I thought it would so I have never used it in quilting!

I'm hoping to hit the ground running when my machine gets here.  Which according to UPS, should be today!!!!  

I'm loaded up on Heather's designs, spent almost $100 at Joann's getting stabilizer, thread and scissors.  In re-reading my instructions, I realized I forgot to get some embroidery spray...


Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Quick question...for embroidery spray....I have some quilt basting spray.
> 
> Can you use that instead of the embroidery spray?  The quilt basting spray washes out and is somewhat re-positionable.  It really doesn't hold as well as I thought it would so I have never used it in quilting!
> 
> I'm hoping to hit the ground running when my machine gets here.  Which according to UPS, should be today!!!!
> 
> I'm loaded up on Heather's designs, spent almost $100 at Joann's getting stabilizer, thread and scissors.  In re-reading my instructions, I realized I forgot to get some embroidery spray...
> 
> 
> Nini



I tried quilt basting spray for appliques a long time ago, and it didn't work for me.  Now that I'm trying to learn to quilt, I think it works better for quilting that it does for appliques.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I tried quilt basting spray for appliques a long time ago, and it didn't work for me.  Now that I'm trying to learn to quilt, I think it works better for quilting that it does for appliques.




Shannon, I didn't know you were also quilting, we are going to be a bunch of quilters soon.  I so love quilting but messed up the order on my quilt and now am stuck.  Do I start all over again or just try to find something that works?  

Good luck, I would use the right tool for the job.  It makes it easier.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

angel23321 said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!
> 
> Did you know they're coming out with a cricut cake??!?!  I was so excited when I found out..I MUST HAVE THIS.  LOL.  I love making cakes and this would just add to what I can do.  I wonder how much it's going to be.



I think that I saw it is $499 but some sites have it on sale if you preorder it.



NiniMorris said:


> Quick question...for embroidery spray....I have some quilt basting spray.
> 
> Can you use that instead of the embroidery spray?  The quilt basting spray washes out and is somewhat re-positionable.  It really doesn't hold as well as I thought it would so I have never used it in quilting!
> 
> I'm hoping to hit the ground running when my machine gets here.  Which according to UPS, should be today!!!!
> 
> I'm loaded up on Heather's designs, spent almost $100 at Joann's getting stabilizer, thread and scissors.  In re-reading my instructions, I realized I forgot to get some embroidery spray...
> 
> 
> Nini



I was just getting on here to see if you got it yet.  I can't wait to see if you like it because I think I may get to order that same machine in the next week or two.  I really want to know if the A bobbins are the correct size too before I sell all of my L size bobbins.


----------



## Jaylin

got the blizzard here in PA too.  They're saying 20+ inches, fun, fun, fun.  Perfect opportunity to figure out the embroidery part of my machine.  But instead I'm sitting her paying bills, sorting thru a mountain of papers and doing wash.....ahhh, all those thing that I neglict when I'm in sew mode!  And my DDs v-day outfit is sitting on the dining room table.  No party today....hopefully they'll still have it next week.  

Loving everyone's outfits!  I love the wedding dress!  So pretty!


----------



## wbarkhur

Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).

  We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).  

  For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?

  I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.  

 Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

A very sweet thank you to the person who sent Pop and the boys a card from Canada.  The boys were ecstatic to find some candy for them and Pop in the package.  Thanks so much.  My oldest son now wants to come to Canada and bring you some of our valentine M&M cookies we are making this afternoon.  Thanks so much for your kindness!  

Dawn


----------



## angel23321

I was very productive last night although I couldn't take pictures since the girls were asleep.  Finished Emma's valentine day outfit and Lily's cupcake outfit.  I didn't like the way the top came out on Lily's outfit. I think I cut the shirt the wrong size when cutting it.  We'll see if it fits her today.


----------



## tmh0206

just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here who gave me advice and their opinions on which embroidery machine to buy.  I am so EXCITED, I found a Brother PE750D on that e website where u buy and sell stuff (not sure if allowed to say their name, heehee) anywho I got a great deal with alot of extras and it will be at my house in 5 - 7 days! woo hoo!  I'm sure i will have alot of extra questions once it arrives, but wanted to make sure to thank you all for helping me w/this decision!!!


----------



## busy mommy

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



I have been in lurkdom with you.  But I decided to come out and answer your question.  I just finished matching stripwork jumpers for my three and twelve year old.  I will try to get them to cooperate today and get a picture posted.  I enlarged the size 8 to a 10 or 12.  I think the instructions to do that are in the bookmarks somewhere.  It is a really easy pattern to make for both little and big girls.  And my big girl loves it.


----------



## luvinyou

Mom2SamandJames said:


> A very sweet thank you to the person who sent Pop and the boys a card from Canada.  The boys were ecstatic to find some candy for them and Pop in the package.  Thanks so much.  My oldest son now wants to come to Canada and bring you some of our valentine M&M cookies we are making this afternoon.  Thanks so much for your kindness!
> 
> Dawn




You are so welcome!  I am glad they enjoyed the candy!  (I don't think you have Smarties and Aero in the USA, so I thought it would be a fun treat).


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Quick question...for embroidery spray....I have some quilt basting spray.
> 
> Can you use that instead of the embroidery spray?  The quilt basting spray washes out and is somewhat re-positionable.  It really doesn't hold as well as I thought it would so I have never used it in quilting!
> 
> I'm hoping to hit the ground running when my machine gets here.  Which according to UPS, should be today!!!!
> 
> I'm loaded up on Heather's designs, spent almost $100 at Joann's getting stabilizer, thread and scissors.  In re-reading my instructions, I realized I forgot to get some embroidery spray...
> 
> 
> Nini



I've never used spray for doing machine embroidery. You won't need it to get started. 



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



The new Cathy pattern might be a cute one for your girls, it's a Carla pattern, but I believe it's under the Sisboom heading:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Cathy-Dress-Top-Sizes-6-months-11-12-years.htm
. Your girls are similar in age to mine. Lydia will be 7 1/2 when we go again and Arminda will turn 12 the day we leave. Arminda likes skirts and dresses, so that makes things easier. I don't think it would be hard to turn the stripwork jumper or a pillowcase dress into a top.  I love the Molly/Meghan  for Arminda. It's a peasant type shirt/dress. 
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...p-for-Girls-Sizes-6-12-months-11-12-years.htm
I've made it for Arminda a few times. If your daughter will wear skirts, the Perfectly Preppy (by CarlaC), flouncy verion is really cute.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...s-Sizes-6-mo-12-years-Doll-sizes-included.htm
 I made it into a Belle skirt for Arminda for our October trip. I also love the Tween Flared skirt: http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/tweens-teens/Tween-Flared-Skirt.htm and the The Katelyn skirt:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/tweens-teens/The-Katelyn-Tween-Teen-Skirt.htm 





angel23321 said:


> I was very productive last night although I couldn't take pictures since the girls were asleep.  Finished Emma's valentine day outfit and Lily's cupcake outfit.  I didn't like the way the top came out on Lily's outfit. I think I cut the shirt the wrong size when cutting it.  We'll see if it fits her today.



I hope it fits! 



tmh0206 said:


> just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here who gave me advice and their opinions on which embroidery machine to buy.  I am so EXCITED, I found a Brother PE750D on that e website where u buy and sell stuff (not sure if allowed to say their name, heehee) anywho I got a great deal with alot of extras and it will be at my house in 5 - 7 days! woo hoo!  I'm sure i will have alot of extra questions once it arrives, but wanted to make sure to thank you all for helping me w/this decision!!!



YAY!!!! You need to start posting more so you can share pictures!


----------



## mtnmomma3

Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...









Butt ruffles 





Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!





Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NiniMorris

It is here!  It is here!  It is here!  

We have bonded quite well, and it stitches like a dream.  Hubby said he will have to go to Mickey D's for dinner tonight...I didn't answer...LOL


So far I have practiced on about a dozen designs, learned how NOT to try and center a Tshirt, how to measure for the size I have to embroider in, how fast and easy it is to thread and change thread.  My 8 year old son refuses to bring me any more of his ratty tshirts!  LOL

I have also learned how NOT to put the designs on the thumb drive, and how    S L O W my downstairs computer really is!  LOL  My daughter (9) came home from school and has decided she needs to use her own money to buy some more designs (progress reports came out today!  She rich!)

So far I have only done one applique.  I was going to use my basting spray to help hold it down...but the spray part was off (I removed it to make sure the kids couldn't mess with it, and forgot where I put it!) so, I just used my fingers to hold it in place until the tack down stitch.  My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!

To aqnyone thinking about getting this machine....I say go for it!!!!



Nini


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> It is here!  It is here!  It is here!
> 
> We have bonded quite well, and it stitches like a dream.  Hubby said he will have to go to Mickey D's for dinner tonight...I didn't answer...LOL
> 
> 
> So far I have practiced on about a dozen designs, learned how NOT to try and center a Tshirt, how to measure for the size I have to embroider in, how fast and easy it is to thread and change thread.  My 8 year old son refuses to bring me any more of his ratty tshirts!  LOL
> 
> I have also learned how NOT to put the designs on the thumb drive, and how    S L O W my downstairs computer really is!  LOL  My daughter (9) came home from school and has decided she needs to use her own money to buy some more designs (progress reports came out today!  She rich!)
> 
> So far I have only done one applique.  I was going to use my basting spray to help hold it down...but the spray part was off (I removed it to make sure the kids couldn't mess with it, and forgot where I put it!) so, I just used my fingers to hold it in place until the tack down stitch.  My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!
> 
> To aqnyone thinking about getting this machine....I say go for it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



So which machine did you get?


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry...I was just a gushing and didn't tell you the specifics!


It is a Brother PE 770...affectionately known as Bubba!

Nini


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I was just a gushing and didn't tell you the specifics!
> 
> 
> It is a Brother PE 770...affectionately known as Bubba!
> 
> Nini



SWEET!!! and you should be gushing, i was doing a HAPPY DANCE last night when i paid for mine...Cant hardly wait to have it arrive...but that means i may be asking alot more questions.


----------



## Stephres

The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.

I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



I have no idea where to get them Steph...but with that cutie attached you should have no problem selling them!

I hope you find what you are looking for...I was thinking of making some for our trip this year.


----------



## glorib

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute!  Love the colors and fabrics you used!



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I was just a gushing and didn't tell you the specifics!
> 
> 
> It is a Brother PE 770...affectionately known as Bubba!
> 
> Nini



That's the same machine I got for Christmas!  It is a nice machine - very user-friendly and stitches beautifully!  I'm having far too much fun with it - as I'm sure you will, too! 



Stephres said:


> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



Hmmm.  I know what you're talking about, but I'm not sure I've ever seen the specific hardware for sale anywhere, but I'm sure it must exist!  Hopefully someone knows where!


----------



## 2cutekidz

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



The boys are hard to find cute patterns for.  CarlaC has a raglan pattern that is easy (all of her patterns are easy!)  And I've made hoodies for my little man - they'd be cute for the older boys too.

Carla's raglan and easy fits






McCall hoodie pattern and easy fits









My DD is 7 1/2 and very picky about what she wears.  She's ok with the Vida (a euro pattern) and as long as she has a hand in designing the set she'll usually wear it without complaint   I think the older girls like the deco jeans, twirl skirts, and the Vida can be altered so it is shorter, more like a top.  Check out this tute on a twist on the pillowcase top - no pattern required.

Pillowcase tute, perfect for all ages

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress

Deco Jeans









Twirl skirts (lots of different variations for this)









BTW - I started out not knowing how to sew (I mean ZERO sewing experience) and can hold my own now.  You do NOT need an embroidery machine to applique.  I use my regular sewing machine to applique. HeaterhSue has a tute in the bookmarks, and I have a tutorial on my blog too.  



mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



LOVE this!!  The Vida is beautiful, love the colors (makes me long for spring!) and the new CarlaC dresses are adorable!


----------



## mtnmomma3

Thanks  We are having snow and 60 mile an hour wind gusts... sewing sundresses made it bearable!!


----------



## jham

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Soooooo pretty!  I love them all!  I love the fabrics you used too!



Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



I don't know either but I'll look around.  Love that picture of Megan!



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



I have made a lot of things for DD12.  She likes appliqued tees with skirts.  I love the minnie dot Meghan/Molly peasant I made her.  I'm trying to find a photo of it to post.  If Facebook ever cooperates I'll grab it off of there.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I LOVE this!  It is so different and cheerful!  I think your fabric choices are awesome!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> It is here!  It is here!  It is here!
> 
> We have bonded quite well, and it stitches like a dream.  Hubby said he will have to go to Mickey D's for dinner tonight...I didn't answer...LOL
> 
> 
> So far I have practiced on about a dozen designs, learned how NOT to try and center a Tshirt, how to measure for the size I have to embroider in, how fast and easy it is to thread and change thread.  My 8 year old son refuses to bring me any more of his ratty tshirts!  LOL
> 
> I have also learned how NOT to put the designs on the thumb drive, and how    S L O W my downstairs computer really is!  LOL  My daughter (9) came home from school and has decided she needs to use her own money to buy some more designs (progress reports came out today!  She rich!)
> 
> So far I have only done one applique.  I was going to use my basting spray to help hold it down...but the spray part was off (I removed it to make sure the kids couldn't mess with it, and forgot where I put it!) so, I just used my fingers to hold it in place until the tack down stitch.  My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!
> 
> To aqnyone thinking about getting this machine....I say go for it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Congratulations!  I love hearing that you love it!  I want to get that machine so badly!  I'm sure i will be asking your for tips when I do!


----------



## angel23321

How exciting for the new machines!!  I'm waiting until my MIL gets here to teach me how to use my new serger. I'm scared of it.  

I hate having to upload pictures to photobucket.  Between our family website, facebook, shutterfly and the photobucket to post here...sigh.  Do our pictures have to be in photobucket?  

I just finished Lily's shirt. It is definately too short.  But she loves it.  I'll have to make a new one and not tell her. LOL.
Here is the new nightgown I made her using the portrait peasant. My DD6 made the hat for her.  She sewed it on my sewing machine.





Here is her new shirt/skirt. Definately need a longer top.  I cut it too short, totally my fault.


----------



## jham

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



Okay, found a photo of the Megan/Molly peasant I made DD12 (11 at the time)


----------



## Granna4679

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Soooooooo cute!  I can't wait to see action shots of them in their matching outfits.  Your color/fabric choices are great!



angel23321 said:


> How exciting for the new machines!!  I'm waiting until my MIL gets here to teach me how to use my new serger. I'm scared of it.
> 
> I hate having to upload pictures to photobucket.  Between our family website, facebook, shutterfly and the photobucket to post here...sigh.  Do our pictures have to be in photobucket?
> 
> I just finished Lily's shirt. It is definately too short.  But she loves it.  I'll have to make a new one and not tell her. LOL.
> Here is the new nightgown I made her using the portrait peasant. My DD6 made the hat for her.  She sewed it on my sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her new shirt/skirt. Definately need a longer top.  I cut it too short, totally my fault.



I adore the monkey gown.  My DGD2 loves monkeys and I am going to have to somewhat CASE that.  She would die of heat stroke here in Houston in the thicker fabric but maybe I can find something lighter weight and get the same look.


----------



## Haganfam5

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have no idea where to get them Steph...but with that cutie attached you should have no problem selling them!
> 
> I hope you find what you are looking for...I was thinking of making some for our trip this year.



I know they sell the clips, plastic card holders, and lanyard type things at Staples by me. If you don't have a "Staples" by you, maybe an Office Depot or whatever office supply store you have near by. I know people personalize business lanyards, that's why they sell that stuff there. I actually bought the card holders for our Disney passes to put on our lanyards at Staples, that's how I know they have that stuff. I don't know that was exactly what you were looking for but I hope I helped a little.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.  







I made a bunch of other Christmas gifts I never posted.  I thought you guys might like this pillowcase I made my DS.  I made my girls name pillows but I thought this one looked a bit more boyish.


----------



## teresajoy

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I LOVE your Vida!!! That is too cute!!! And the Cathy is just adorable!!! I had thought about doing the neck ruffle like that the next time too. Yours looks so cute!!! And, I LOOOOOVE the fabrics and colors you used!!! Just fabulous! 



NiniMorris said:


> It is here!  It is here!  It is here!
> 
> We have bonded quite well, and it stitches like a dream.  Hubby said he will have to go to Mickey D's for dinner tonight...I didn't answer...LOL
> 
> 
> So far I have practiced on about a dozen designs, learned how NOT to try and center a Tshirt, how to measure for the size I have to embroider in, how fast and easy it is to thread and change thread.  My 8 year old son refuses to bring me any more of his ratty tshirts!  LOL
> 
> I have also learned how NOT to put the designs on the thumb drive, and how    S L O W my downstairs computer really is!  LOL  My daughter (9) came home from school and has decided she needs to use her own money to buy some more designs (progress reports came out today!  She rich!)
> 
> So far I have only done one applique.  I was going to use my basting spray to help hold it down...but the spray part was off (I removed it to make sure the kids couldn't mess with it, and forgot where I put it!) so, I just used my fingers to hold it in place until the tack down stitch.  My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!
> 
> To aqnyone thinking about getting this machine....I say go for it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm so excited for you!!!! I'm so glad you jumped right into it! 



Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



Stephanie, I think this is such a neat idea!!!! 


2cutekidz said:


> BTW - I started out not knowing how to sew (I mean ZERO sewing experience) and can hold my own now.


You crack me up Leslie!!! You make AMAZING things!!! You can MORE than hold your own! 


angel23321 said:


> How exciting for the new machines!!  I'm waiting until my MIL gets here to teach me how to use my new serger. I'm scared of it.
> I hate having to upload pictures to photobucket.  Between our family website, facebook, shutterfly and the photobucket to post here...sigh.  Do our pictures have to be in photobucket?
> 
> I just finished Lily's shirt. It is definately too short.  But she loves it.  I'll have to make a new one and not tell her. LOL.
> Here is the new nightgown I made her using the portrait peasant. My DD6 made the hat for her.  She sewed it on my sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her new shirt/skirt. Definately need a longer top.  I cut it too short, totally my fault.




No, you don't need to upload things to Photobucket. I usually just upload to Facebook and post the link here.
Right click on your Facebook picture, 
If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
Then, for either one,  paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box. 
You should also be able to do the same thing from your family website too. 

I love the outfits you made. Really cute!
For the shirt, I think it would look totally adorable with another ruffle on the bottom. 


jham said:


> Okay, found a photo of the Megan/Molly peasant I made DD12 (11 at the time)


I love this top! Jayden looks so pretty. 


lovesdumbo said:


> I made a bunch of other Christmas gifts I never posted.  I thought you guys might like this pillowcase I made my DS.  I made my girls name pillows but I thought this one looked a bit more boyish.



That is really cute!


----------



## Jaylin

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



ok, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Could you tell me where/what/who has the best/favorite vida dress pattern?  

And if you don't mind me asking, what method do you use to ruffle?  All of yours look absolutley perfect.

Did I mention that I love that dress!!!  Can't wait to see them on the girls!


----------



## angel23321

teresajoy said:


> No, you don't need to upload things to Photobucket. I usually just upload to Facebook and post the link here.
> Right click on your Facebook picture,
> If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
> If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
> Then, for either one,  paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box.
> You should also be able to do the same thing from your family website too.
> 
> I love the outfits you made. Really cute!
> For the shirt, I think it would look totally adorable with another ruffle on the bottom.
> 
> That is really cute!



Thank you!! Now I don't have to upload to photobucket!!!  

Ohhh I never thought of another ruffle.  I'll have to try that.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## LKD

A few days or weeks ago I was skimming through here and I remember I saw a picture of Cinderella's pink dress and it had the little bird with a ribbon on the bottom. 
Can someone post it again or link me to it? x3 That was the cutest dress I've seen and a friend is making it and I really want to show her it!


----------



## mtnmomma3

Jaylin said:


> ok, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!  Could you tell me where/what/who has the best/favorite vida dress pattern?
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, what method do you use to ruffle?  All of yours look absolutley perfect.
> 
> Did I mention that I love that dress!!!  Can't wait to see them on the girls!



Thanks   Farbenmix makes the vida pattern, I ordered it from the Branberry Place website and used all the wonderful tutorials from the DisBoutique ladies. I had been scared of it for awhile but it was actually quite easy 
I use a ruffler foot for my ruffles.


----------



## Stephres

Haganfam5 said:


> I know they sell the clips, plastic card holders, and lanyard type things at Staples by me. If you don't have a "Staples" by you, maybe an Office Depot or whatever office supply store you have near by. I know people personalize business lanyards, that's why they sell that stuff there. I actually bought the card holders for our Disney passes to put on our lanyards at Staples, that's how I know they have that stuff. I don't know that was exactly what you were looking for but I hope I helped a little.



Thank you so much! There is an office depot close by and a staples is right next to my joanns! I never thought to look there, thank you!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.



Those are so pretty, I know the teachers must have appreciated them. Thanks for letting me know!

I should have posted here first instead of googling for an hour, it would have saved me some time. Thanks so much!


----------



## teresajoy

LKD said:


> A few days or weeks ago I was skimming through here and I remember I saw a picture of Cinderella's pink dress and it had the little bird with a ribbon on the bottom.
> Can someone post it again or link me to it? x3 That was the cutest dress I've seen and a friend is making it and I really want to show her it!



Several people have made that dress. Heathersue has made several, and Jham made one. I'm not sure who posted one last. I know Heather's are in the Group Photobucket album (the link you saw in the first post). You can check there for the pictures. (Probably under the Cinderella tag)


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> Shannon, I didn't know you were also quilting, we are going to be a bunch of quilters soon.  I so love quilting but messed up the order on my quilt and now am stuck.  Do I start all over again or just try to find something that works?
> 
> Good luck, I would use the right tool for the job.  It makes it easier.



Learning to quilt is my creative goal for 2010.  I've not made a whole lot of progress yet, though I have begun to work on it.  This year has been very busy for me, so I've not made as much progress as I would have liked.  My second creative goal is to not stress myself by accepting more projects than I am able to leisurely complete.  So, no quilts completed this year, but I've worked on a few little projects to try to learn the technique before plunging into a big project.



mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oh.  my.  heart!  I LOVE this!  LOVE.  LOVE.  LOVE!


----------



## angel23321

lovesdumbo said:


> I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of other Christmas gifts I never posted.  I thought you guys might like this pillowcase I made my DS.  I made my girls name pillows but I thought this one looked a bit more boyish.



I LOVE this idea for the teachers.  Is it just a tube?  All the teachers in our school wear their badges also.


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> Soooooooo cute!  I can't wait to see action shots of them in their matching outfits.  Your color/fabric choices are great!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the monkey gown.  My DGD2 loves monkeys and I am going to have to somewhat CASE that.  She would die of heat stroke here in Houston in the thicker fabric but maybe I can find something lighter weight and get the same look.



Awww...thanks.  She loves monkeys also. I made her a mokey cake for her birthday last year.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

So im mostly a lurker but I have a question. I know that you are supposed to wash and dry your fabric before you cut it out... but how do you keep the fabric from unravaling??? lol and I have to say that the Tink Vida is soooo cute. I just bought the pattern and i can not wait to try it out.


----------



## Granna4679

angel23321 said:


> Awww...thanks.  She loves monkeys also. I made her a mokey cake for her birthday last year.



That is really cute!!    Great job!


----------



## teresajoy

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> So im mostly a lurker but I have a question. I know that you are supposed to wash and dry your fabric before you cut it out... but how do you keep the fabric from unravaling??? lol and I have to say that the Tink Vida is soooo cute. I just bought the pattern and i can not wait to try it out.


You could serge or zig-zag the edges, but I never do. I just wash it. I've never had it ravel to a point where it caused a problem.


----------



## NiniMorris

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> So im mostly a lurker but I have a question. I know that you are supposed to wash and dry your fabric before you cut it out... but how do you keep the fabric from unravaling??? lol and I have to say that the Tink Vida is soooo cute. I just bought the pattern and i can not wait to try it out.



An old timers trick...you can either pink the edges (too much work for me!) or you can clip the corners.  I don't remember the why's of clipping the corners, I just remember my Grandmother always did that to keep the fabric from raveling when washing.  I also had some quilt teachers tell me that.  

Personally, I just wash it regularly.  I've never had anything to ravel much...and if it did I'm not sure I would want to use it!

Nini


----------



## PrincessMickey

mtnmomma3 said:


>


Love the Tink and the colors. Great job!



angel23321 said:


>



Love the fabric. I was going to suggest another ruffle too. No need to waste a great looking shirt.


----------



## angel23321

I'm so frustrated right now.  Don't you hate it when you know in your mind what fabric you want and you can't find it anywhere?  I want a sheer to go over the skirt of the girls Easter dress. But I want it to have embroidered flowers on it.  Can't find something like it anywhere. I KNOW I've seen it before. 

Sigh.


----------



## froggy33

mtnmomma3 said:


> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



LOVE these!!  Where did you get that beautiful green damask fabric??


----------



## mtnmomma3

froggy33 said:


> LOVE these!!  Where did you get that beautiful green damask fabric??



Thanks... I love it too  I believe it was Michael Miller, I know the other two green prints were MM and the dots were Robert Kaufman. 

I got it at the infamous Mary Jo's in Gastonia NC. It was my first trip... what a place, just fabric heaven!!! Any other east coast folks been there? I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Granna4679

mtnmomma3 said:


> Thanks... I love it too  I believe it was Michael Miller, I know the other two green prints were MM and the dots were Robert Kaufman.
> 
> I got it at the infamous Mary Jo's in Gastonia NC. It was my first trip... what a place, just fabric heaven!!! Any other east coast folks been there? I can't wait to go back!



Never been there but I was intrigued enough to look up her website.  Looks like you can order online and WOW, does she have an inventory?  Love the bridal section too!!
http://maryjos.com/fabrics


----------



## livndisney

angel23321 said:


> I'm so frustrated right now.  Don't you hate it when you know in your mind what fabric you want and you can't find it anywhere?  I want a sheer to go over the skirt of the girls Easter dress. But I want it to have embroidered flowers on it.  Can't find something like it anywhere. I KNOW I've seen it before.
> 
> Sigh.



Did you look in the Joann's clearance area? I find lots of the sheers with flowers in that area.


----------



## tricia

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...



Love the Tink Vida, the little shot of yellow on both the front and them back make it wonderful.



angel23321 said:


> How exciting for the new machines!!  I'm waiting until my MIL gets here to teach me how to use my new serger. I'm scared of it.
> 
> I hate having to upload pictures to photobucket.  Between our family website, facebook, shutterfly and the photobucket to post here...sigh.  Do our pictures have to be in photobucket?
> 
> I just finished Lily's shirt. It is definately too short.  But she loves it.  I'll have to make a new one and not tell her. LOL.
> Here is the new nightgown I made her using the portrait peasant. My DD6 made the hat for her.  She sewed it on my sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her new shirt/skirt. Definately need a longer top.  I cut it too short, totally my fault.



Cute fleece nightgown.  My boys love their fleece easy fits for when they come in from playing in the cold and want to cuddle up with a hot chocolate.
The flouncy skirt is great.  




lovesdumbo said:


> I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of other Christmas gifts I never posted.  I thought you guys might like this pillowcase I made my DS.  I made my girls name pillows but I thought this one looked a bit more boyish.



Cute lanyards and really cool pillowcase.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> That is really cute!


Thanks!  It has been a rough couple of months.  Hope to start posting more once I get caught up with work.  I was going to add getting my house back in order but then I'd never post.




angel23321 said:


> I LOVE this idea for the teachers.  Is it just a tube?  All the teachers in our school wear their badges also.


Thanks!  I just cut the fabric 4 times the finished width-folded in 1/2 and pressed and folded the raw edges inside.  Then I folded one end up over the clip and the other just up into the inside to trap the raw edges of the ends inside the stitching.  Really quick & easy-the hardest part was finding the hardware!



angel23321 said:


> Awww...thanks.  She loves monkeys also. I made her a mokey cake for her birthday last year.


So cute!



tricia said:


> Cute lanyards and really cool pillowcase.


Thanks!


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



Are these what you're looking for? http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=JC&Category_Code=23a


----------



## Stephres

Thanks!


----------



## twob4him

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of applique... thanks HeatherSue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are absolutely FABULOUS!!! Love your fabrics and colors! Don't you just love Heather's designs! That Cathy Top and Dress is fabulous!!!!


----------



## twob4him

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone I have been lurking on this board for months admiring everyones work, and have been in total awe. I have decided to come out of lurkerdom(not sure that is even a word) and intruduce myself and ask a few questions(Sorry this is alot longer than I had planned).
> 
> We are going on our first trip to WDW in November/December and I would love to make some outfits for my kids.  I have some very basic sewing skills, I actually sew on paper for scrapbooking more than fabric.  I do not have an embroidery machine, but after seeing everything on here would love one but not sure i can justify the cost, anyway I have five kids three boys ages 2,5,6 and two girls ages 9 and 11(will be 2 3/4, 6,7,10,and 12 at the time of the trip).
> 
> For the boys I am not finding much to make other than bowling shirts or camp shirts.  I do also have some iron-on designs that I am going to be making for a few days. Is there something out there I am missing?
> 
> I really wasn't sure that I would be doing anything for the girls other than iron-ons, because they are older and a bit picky, but the oldest was sitting by me the other day as I was looking at the outfits on here and she saw a picture of a dress that she thought was cute.  She then asked if i thought that I could make it into a shirt cause it would be "way cute for disney".  After I picked my jaw up off the floor I started looking into patterns that they may like.  So far I have found a few and downloaded them off of YCMT.
> 
> Ok my question is has anyone had any luck or experience turning any of these into shirts for pre-teen girls?  I am looking at the stripwork jumper, and the pillowcase dresses. Any help/advice would be welcome, also if you have any other ideas for the girls it would be much appriciated. Thanks



I am not sure if anyone also added some the Sis Boom/Scientific Seamstress patterns that came out...






There are lots more!


----------



## CastleCreations

I'm so excited. I love Craigslist. I just found Lex a new violin, with a case and everything..for only 50 dollars. It has such a nice sound. I can't wait for her to use it.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I do not know the name of this.  I have been calling them thing-a ma-jigs.  Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

If these are what you are looking for I will try to find the vendor I got them from.  I only have 100 so I may also be willing to share.


----------



## Stephres

Oh, I just sent you a pm Lynn. I sent it before I saw the picture!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I'm feeling really ditzy today and can not think to do simple math!!

I'm making a Belle gown, but simplifying it a little.  I'm using the Simply Sweet bodice, upsized a bit, but I want to do the skirt similar to the Simplicity pattern from a few years ago.

Basically, it's eight panels:  2 fronts, 2 side fronts, 2 side backs, 2 backs.

So -- if the measurement at the base of my bodice is 30" (30" waist) I need my skirt (waist) measurement double for gathering,  right?  

The top of my skirt needs to be 60" when the panels are sewn together, right?
Then I'll gather it onto the bodice.

The question I'm having is, how wide do I make the top of each skirt panel?

Do I take the 60" and divide it by 8?  Then add seam allowances?

Would I be okay to have my panels be 8" wide at the top? 

The more I think about it the more confused I become!


----------



## tvgirlmin

angel23321 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cute nightgown and hat!  You and your daughter both did a great job!
> 
> Here is her new shirt/skirt. Definately need a longer top.  I cut it too short, totally my fault.


 Soooo cute!  I agree - just add a ruffle and you are good to go!



jham said:


> Okay, found a photo of the Megan/Molly peasant I made DD12 (11 at the time)



Love that peasant shirt!  And your daughter looks so grown up in it - quite the model!  



twob4him said:


> I am not sure if anyone also added some the Sis Boom/Scientific Seamstress patterns that came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots more!



That pattern is so great - it looks awesome on your daughter, and I made it for my hubby's Grandma and it looks great on her, too.  So good for so many ages!!!

Hubby has duty tonight, so I am going to work on a bowling shirt for Jack.  Good times!


----------



## revrob

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I'm feeling really ditzy today and can not think to do simple math!!
> 
> I'm making a Belle gown, but simplifying it a little.  I'm using the Simply Sweet bodice, upsized a bit, but I want to do the skirt similar to the Simplicity pattern from a few years ago.
> 
> Basically, it's eight panels:  2 fronts, 2 side fronts, 2 side backs, 2 backs.
> 
> So -- if the measurement at the base of my bodice is 30" (30" waist) I need my skirt (waist) measurement double for gathering,  right?
> 
> The top of my skirt needs to be 60" when the panels are sewn together, right?
> Then I'll gather it onto the bodice.
> 
> The question I'm having is, how wide do I make the top of each skirt panel?
> 
> Do I take the 60" and divide it by 8?  Then add seam allowances?
> 
> Would I be okay to have my panels be 8" wide at the top?
> 
> The more I think about it the more confused I become!



If you have the gathering at 2x, then each of the FINISHED panels would be 7.5" - you would need to .5" to each panel (assuming you are using a .25" seam allowance common to Carla C's patterns).  So each panel (at least the portion attaching to the bodice) would be 8" wide.


----------



## NiniMorris

Open letter to the wonderful Heather...


My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.

Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!

Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!

Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Stephres said:


> The Tink vida is so sweet, as are the little Cathys! I love that green and yellow together.
> 
> I am looking for lanyard hardware. I want to make some lanyards to try to sell at school. I already made myself a FSU one and got requests just from wearing it. I didn't see anything specifically for lanyards at JoAnns so I just used a ring and hook but am looking for something more professional looking if I do try to sell them. If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would appreciate it. Thanks!



I made some Lanyards for teacher's gifts at Christmas








I used D-rings from JoAnn's and I found the badge clips at Michael's in the bead section.  I also put a key ring on the end because the teachers keep keys to their classroom on their lanyards as well.  I followed the directions at this blog  http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html


----------



## mgmsmommy

Love all the lanyard pics such a great idea I never would have thought of making them.  

All the talk of quilts made me realize maybe you would like to see the Nightmare Before Christmas quilt i just finished for my newest niece (who I sadly have not met yet as they live across the country).  Anyway it's not as intricate as a great quilter would do & halfway through I was doubting my fabric choices but in the end I think it all came together & I love it.  I just hope my brother in law & his wife will too.  It was BILs idea for a NBC theme.






I used Heathersue's great designs as the centerpiece.  

But then found this swirly pumpkin too





I've got to reorganize my fabric stash before i start a new project  since I have been slacking about putting it on boards for storage after prewashing it lately.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

I'm not snow-bound, but am enjoying all of the internet sales that seem to be playing off snow-megeddon.  

Anyways, Hancocks of Paducah (yup, use the full name) has free shipping over $30 with SNOW FREE code.  And I found this cute flag fabric:

http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Robert-Kaufman-Quilting-Fabric-Sale--m-371 - it's even on sale!

There's also a line of Alexander Henry - Good Earth - that has some cute prints:

http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Alexander-Henry-Good-Earth-Quilting-Fabric--m-2026

ALSO - for the lanyards - I've picked up the ends at JoAnn's before, in with the kids camp crafts.

ALSO, AGAIN - my DD, who has never liked the cuties-type princesses, loved the Tink dress from the other day - I did, too.  Such a great green print!

Deb


----------



## desparatelydisney

ninimorris said:


> open letter to the wonderful heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...i know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my pooh materialize in front of my eyes, i have to say...there is no way i could ever do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that i could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini



ditto 



mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great work!  Those fabrics are beautiful together.  You made tink classic & preppy & refined & little girly all at once!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Open letter to the wonderful Heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini



Oh my how sweet of you!! She will love reading this! I am with you, I have no clue how she does it! I tried digitizing once (it was something Heather didn't have, of course!) and it took just shy of forever to do it, and it still didn't turn out too good! 

And, I found out something I didn't even know about her the other day. She has donated lots of her designs to people using them for the Big Gives! She just mentioned that to me the other day. She really is a wonderful person! I'm so proud to have her as my friend and sister! 

Plus, she gives me great discounts on all of her designs!!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> Oh my how sweet of you!! She will love reading this! I am with you, I have no clue how she does it! I tried digitizing once (it was something Heather didn't have, of course!) and it took just shy of forever to do it, and it still didn't turn out too good!
> 
> And, I found out something I didn't even know about her the other day. She has donated lots of her designs to people using them for the Big Gives! She just mentioned that to me the other day. She really is a wonderful person! I'm so proud to have her as my friend and sister!
> 
> Plus, she gives me great discounts on all of her designs!!



I agree!! She is soooo talented - her designs come out sooooo nice!! She spoils us!! I have tried too - took me forever, I didnt really understand what I was doing and was sooo frustrated!! I did a few simple ones, but they werent anything even in the same league as hers!!!! She is AMAZING!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/QUOTE]

Okay I have been through 2009 and 2008 records and have not found this yet.  I will pull out my older stuff later and see what I can come up with.  Sorry I have several vendors I bought stuff from.  I am trying to find the right one for you.  And a part name would be good for future reference.  

I really need to clean out this stuff more often.  I have tons of purse making stuff handles, D-rings, etc, etc that I probably should put on .  But I just have not.  That is the problem with a horder.  I can not let go of craft stuff or FABRIC.  That is crazy talk.  Unless a fellow Diser is in need.  Oh well what is a girl to do.


----------



## Tweevil

For the lanyards - here is a website that sells the parts.  Pricing is 1 pc to bulk quanities.   The site itself is enough to give you a headache but the link to the EZ clips is below.
I think they started at 1.20 for single and .90 for over 10 pcs.

Hope this helps,

http://www.lanyardsupply.com/p/f/printed-lanyards-pricing.htm#EzAdjustableConnector


----------



## HeatherSue

I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product! 






She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!

I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:













I made some for Tessa's class and then Sawyer wanted some for his.  Then, they both wanted some for their teaches, student teachers, bus driver, cousins, etc... They're in the hoop designs, so they were pretty easy, but it still took a while to digitize the names of each classmate on them and then to stitch them all out.  I have decided that I love my mega hoop!! 

I also made a little dress for a friend of ours.  It matches the little bubble romper I made for their new baby (who is due to arrive on March 10).  I used CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's new "Cathy" pattern.  This was SOOO easy to make!  It only took me 45 minutes, even with printing out the pattern and cutting out the pieces.  There are only 2 pieces to cut and then the strips for the ruffles- super easy!   






I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!  










Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!


----------



## HeatherSue

NiniMorris said:


> Open letter to the wonderful Heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini


Oh my goodness...thank you so much, Jeanne!! I've had a pretty bad week and this absolutely made my day.    You made me cry, but in a good way!  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I made some Lanyards for teacher's gifts at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used D-rings from JoAnn's and I found the badge clips at Michael's in the bead section.  I also put a key ring on the end because the teachers keep keys to their classroom on their lanyards as well.  I followed the directions at this blog  http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html


Those are so cool, Steph!



mgmsmommy said:


> I've got to reorganize my fabric stash before i start a new project  since I have been slacking about putting it on boards for storage after prewashing it lately.


Oooh!! Such a cool baby blanket! I'm sorry you haven't been able to meet your new niece yet.  That's gotta be hard!  I love that swirly pumpkin!  



CastleCreations said:


> I'm so excited. I love Craigslist. I just found Lex a new violin, with a case and everything..for only 50 dollars. It has such a nice sound. I can't wait for her to use it.


I concur!! Craigslist is great!!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I'm feeling really ditzy today and can not think to do simple math!!
> 
> I'm making a Belle gown, but simplifying it a little.  I'm using the Simply Sweet bodice, upsized a bit, but I want to do the skirt similar to the Simplicity pattern from a few years ago.
> 
> Basically, it's eight panels:  2 fronts, 2 side fronts, 2 side backs, 2 backs.
> 
> So -- if the measurement at the base of my bodice is 30" (30" waist) I need my skirt (waist) measurement double for gathering,  right?
> 
> The top of my skirt needs to be 60" when the panels are sewn together, right?
> Then I'll gather it onto the bodice.
> 
> The question I'm having is, how wide do I make the top of each skirt panel?
> 
> Do I take the 60" and divide it by 8?  Then add seam allowances?
> 
> Would I be okay to have my panels be 8" wide at the top?
> 
> The more I think about it the more confused I become!


Just reading your post has my head spinning! 



teresajoy said:


> She really is a wonderful person! I'm so proud to have her as my friend and sister!


Thank you, Teresa!  I love you so much!



billwendy said:


> I agree!! She is soooo talented - her designs come out sooooo nice!! She spoils us!! I have tried too - took me forever, I didnt really understand what I was doing and was sooo frustrated!! I did a few simple ones, but they werent anything even in the same league as hers!!!! She is AMAZING!!


I had no idea I was going to find all this kindness on the board when I decided to check in this morning.  You guys have really overwhelmed me with your love. Thank you so much!


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


>



Love it!  I was eyeing that cool pumpkin.



HeatherSue said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:



 for getting a skirt done that quickly.  I tried to do something quickly this week and broke my serger

Great little valentines, Cathy and Camera Bag.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> !!



Wow!    What an awesome mommy you are!  i can't believe you made that skirt that fast.  I could've never done that.  I am a slow sewer!  It looks great and her Valentines are awesome too!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some for Tessa's class and then Sawyer wanted some for his.  Then, they both wanted some for their teaches, student teachers, bus driver, cousins, etc... They're in the hoop designs, so they were pretty easy, but it still took a while to digitize the names of each classmate on them and then to stitch them all out.  I have decided that I love my mega hoop!!
> 
> I also made a little dress for a friend of ours.  It matches the little bubble romper I made for their new baby (who is due to arrive on March 10).  I used CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's new "Cathy" pattern.  This was SOOO easy to make!  It only took me 45 minutes, even with printing out the pattern and cutting out the pieces.  There are only 2 pieces to cut and then the strips for the ruffles- super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



OMG...you are MEGA-MOM!!  What a sweet thing to do so that Tessa would have a skirt!  I barely drag myself out of bed to go to work in the morning (of course, that may have something to do with working a 40-hour week and then sewing until the wee hours of the morning), and I don't even have children at home.  I love the skirt/shirt outfit.  And Tessa looks so cute in that picture too!  The Cathy dress is really cute.  I am going to have to get that pattern for my DGDs.  It looks like a great summer dress.  The camera bag is great too.  Love the fabric choice for that.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some for Tessa's class and then Sawyer wanted some for his.  Then, they both wanted some for their teaches, student teachers, bus driver, cousins, etc... They're in the hoop designs, so they were pretty easy, but it still took a while to digitize the names of each classmate on them and then to stitch them all out.  I have decided that I love my mega hoop!!
> 
> I also made a little dress for a friend of ours.  It matches the little bubble romper I made for their new baby (who is due to arrive on March 10).  I used CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's new "Cathy" pattern.  This was SOOO easy to make!  It only took me 45 minutes, even with printing out the pattern and cutting out the pieces.  There are only 2 pieces to cut and then the strips for the ruffles- super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



You really are an amazing Mom and woman HeatherSue!  Your daughter and her Valentine outfit are just adorable   The camera bag is awesome.  I can see why your Mom liked it!

Dawn


----------



## HeatherSue

mgmsmommy said:


> last week when the snow was melting too much to have fun in but the kids still had off of school one of my sweet girls handed me a hand written invitation asking me to come to their fashion show.  they totally trashed the playroom coming up with their outfits from the dressup box but since it saved me from hearing "I'm bored" for the zillionth time I didn't care.  Their only request of me was that I sit in the chair & be the photographer.
> 
> Anyway here are just a few glimpses of their show:
> Sierra in her valentine set


The fashion show story is SO cute!!! What a great memory you all made!  Those Valentine's outfits are great, too!



NiniMorris said:


> Quick question...for embroidery spray....I have
> some quilt basting spray.
> 
> Can you use that instead of the embroidery spray?  The quilt basting spray washes out and is somewhat re-positionable.  It really doesn't hold as well as I thought it would so I have never used it in quilting!
> Nini


I bought the quilting spray instead of the Sulky spray on a recommendation from someone at JoAnn. She said they were exactly the same thing, but the Sulky was way more expensive.  She was WRONG!!  The quilting spray doesn't work for machine applique!  It was way too sticky.  You don't necessarily need the spray and I rarely use it.  I just hold the fabric down with my fingers.



tmh0206 said:


> just wanted to say thank you to everyone on here who gave me advice and their opinions on which embroidery machine to buy.  I am so EXCITED, I found a Brother PE750D on that e website where u buy and sell stuff (not sure if allowed to say their name, heehee) anywho I got a great deal with alot of extras and it will be at my house in 5 - 7 days! woo hoo!  I'm sure i will have alot of extra questions once it arrives, but wanted to make sure to thank you all for helping me w/this decision!!!


How exciting!!!! You can say ebay, but you can't post links to it or what to search for.



mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's new pattern for my twin girls to coordinate with big sis! Great Pattern, very quick (like literally 30 minutes quick).. I modified a bit and just made a casing around the neck (no bias tape) and eliminated the ruffle around the neck, thought it might be cumbersome to the babies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oooh!!! I love the Vida!  You used such pretty fabrics! It's so "Tink"!  Love it! Thank YOU, BTW!

The Cathys turned out great!! I love that fabric, too!



NiniMorris said:


> My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!


What kind of scissors are you using?  You need to have some curved embroidery scissors in order to cut close enough.  With my designs, you need to cut as close to the zig-zag stitches as possible without cutting them.  I know each designer does it differently and some you need to leave a little extra outside the zig zag or else the stitches won't cover the fabric. You'll get it!  I'm so glad you got it right out and started practicing! 



angel23321 said:


> I hate having to upload pictures


I love the monkey nightgown!  It looks so snuggly and warm!  Tell your DD she did an awesome job on the hat!! Isn't it cool when your kids take an interest in sewing?  I love the cupcake outfit.  That is so precious!  I will 3rd of 4th the others that said to put an extra ruffle on it!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.


I'm loving the lanyards!  That pillowcase is so cool!  I bet he loved it!



teresajoy said:


> No, you don't need to upload things to Photobucket. I usually just upload to Facebook and post the link here.
> Right click on your Facebook picture,
> If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
> If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
> Then, for either one,  paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box.
> You should also be able to do the same thing from your family website too.


I didn't know that!! You are such a computer genius!



LKD said:


> A few days or weeks ago I was skimming through here and I remember I saw a picture of Cinderella's pink dress and it had the little bird with a ribbon on the bottom.
> Can someone post it again or link me to it? x3 That was the cutest dress I've seen and a friend is making it and I really want to show her it!


Here is the first one that I made for Tessa.  I think I used a Simplicity pattern.  It was supposed to be Belle, but I modified it into a Cinderella dress:








I did the little bird by hand:





I made this one for a Big Give.  I used CarlaC's simply sweet and it was MUCH easier than the first dress.  The little bird is Claire's design from Stitch on Time (she was very sweet and made it especially for me before I started digitizing).








Sorry, I couldn't resist reposting these pictures! 



angel23321 said:


> Awww...thanks.  She loves monkeys also. I made her a mokey cake for her birthday last year.


That is an adorable cake!



twob4him said:


> I am not sure if anyone also added some the Sis Boom/Scientific Seamstress patterns that came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots more!


I still love that shirt!  She looks so pretty in it!


----------



## NiniMorris

Enabler Alert!



Joann's has all thread on sale half off!


Nini


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some for Tessa's class and then Sawyer wanted some for his.  Then, they both wanted some for their teaches, student teachers, bus driver, cousins, etc... They're in the hoop designs, so they were pretty easy, but it still took a while to digitize the names of each classmate on them and then to stitch them all out.  I have decided that I love my mega hoop!!
> 
> I also made a little dress for a friend of ours.  It matches the little bubble romper I made for their new baby (who is due to arrive on March 10).  I used CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's new "Cathy" pattern.  This was SOOO easy to make!  It only took me 45 minutes, even with printing out the pattern and cutting out the pieces.  There are only 2 pieces to cut and then the strips for the ruffles- super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



Cute, cute, & cute!  Good job on the skirt.  That so sounds like something I would try to do.  Or quite possible have done.    I had a bit more time the day I decided dd3 HAD to have a birthday outfit. On her birthday.  

Love the bag.  I could use me one of those too.  hhmmmm....


Oh & I missed some stuff (lots of it actually), but that Tink Vida is just gorgeous!


----------



## mgmsmommy

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> 
> I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



Love them all.  i always knew you were amazing with the great design skills but am now convinced you must have super sewing power too to come up with such a great skirt at the last minute.  Great job & love the camera bag idea too.  Don't have the box pattern yet but was wondering if it has instructions for making those dividers like yours has?  Thanks


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for all the compliments on my stuff!!  I just realized this morning that it had been a while since I'd posting anything that I have made!



mgmsmommy said:


> Love them all.  i always knew you were amazing with the great design skills but am now convinced you must have super sewing power too to come up with such a great skirt at the last minute.  Great job & love the camera bag idea too.  Don't have the box pattern yet but was wondering if it has instructions for making those dividers like yours has?  Thanks



Yep, it has instructions for the dividers. They're really easy!  The only time consuming part of this pattern is cutting out the pieces.  After that, it's pretty quick!


WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Look at my ticker!!! We're down to double digits!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.

Snow White









Cinderella









Ariel








Ariel is smaller than Cinderella & Snow White because I was out of yardage & only had some scraps left.  I like the smaller size, but the clothes are harder to make.





I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.


----------



## minnie2

LOVE all the new stuff!!!!!  You guys never stop amazing me with all your talent!  

I know a lot of you use the Scientific Seamstress patterns(CarlaC).  She has a fan page for those of you on Facebook.  
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...tific-Seamstress-fan-page/317097931012?ref=ts

 There is a discussion board and some amazing fan photos!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Does anyone have a bias/quilt binding tape maker?  Its on sale and I want one but want to know if it is worth it.


----------



## woodkins

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is smaller than Cinderella & Snow White because I was out of yardage & only had some scraps left.  I like the smaller size, but the clothes are harder to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.



Those are sooo cute! My dd has been begging to start sewing so I am thinking it would be a fun project to make some dolls. Did you use a specific pattern for those?


----------



## revrob

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone have a bias/quilt binding tape maker?  Its on sale and I want one but want to know if it is worth it.



I don't own it, but I'm very interested in it!  Where is it on sale?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)

Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
(refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects. 
She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.

So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.

I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.

Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.



I'm so sorry you are all having to go through this, it is so hard when you are trying to make decisions on your child's health that will impact them their entire lives. I am glad you got the best of the bad news so to speak. My dd's best friend has esotropia & had the surgery etc & is now 7 and no one would ever think there was anything "wrong" with her. 

I'm sure her dress was a hit & I'll bet she felt extra special that her Daddy was there to help her out


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I don't own it, but I'm very interested in it!  Where is it on sale?



Me too, now that I quilt I think it would be easier but at $100, it best be wonderful!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.




I bet she was the "best dressed kid on the block"....the dress is adorable. 
I hope all works out with your DD's eye surgery.  Sounds like your last doc visit (since he specializes in kids) is promising.  I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## wbarkhur

I just wanted to thank everyone for the replies and pictures(sorry not to list all the replies I didn't want to take up all the room quoting them all) again all sooo cute. Also a special thanks to the wonderful poster who sent me to the tutorials on how to do embroidery without a special machine, I really did think you had to have a special machine.  So now I have some more outfit ideas!!! I spent a a lot of time on the YCMT website and found some more patterns.  Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought a bunch of fabric and supplies so I am going to start cutting, and sewing this weekend, not on our disney outfits, figured I better do a few test runs/sews first!!!  I am soo excited to get started and can't wait get to work.  Thanks again for all of your help and support, and I am sure I will have more questions before it is all over.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm not snow-bound, but am enjoying all of the internet sales that seem to be playing off snow-megeddon.
> 
> Anyways, Hancocks of Paducah (yup, use the full name) has free shipping over $30 with SNOW FREE code.  And I found this cute flag fabric:
> 
> http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Robert-Kaufman-Quilting-Fabric-Sale--m-371 - it's even on sale!
> 
> There's also a line of Alexander Henry - Good Earth - that has some cute prints:
> 
> http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Alexander-Henry-Good-Earth-Quilting-Fabric--m-2026
> 
> ALSO - for the lanyards - I've picked up the ends at JoAnn's before, in with the kids camp crafts.
> 
> ALSO, AGAIN - my DD, who has never liked the cuties-type princesses, loved the Tink dress from the other day - I did, too.  Such a great green print!
> 
> Deb



I am new to quilting and just read about this store in a book.  They have one heck of a yard sale every summer!  Love the fabric you picked out.  Their prices are super and you are bad for posting this.  My bank account can't take much more...


----------



## HeatherSue

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.


These are SO cute!! 



minnie2 said:


> LOVE all the new stuff!!!!!  You guys never stop amazing me with all your talent!
> 
> I know a lot of you use the Scientific Seamstress patterns(CarlaC).  She has a fan page for those of you on Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...tific-Seamstress-fan-page/317097931012?ref=ts
> 
> There is a discussion board and some amazing fan photos!


I'm a fan!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.


 What a rough  couple of weeks it's been for you! I can't imagine how stressful it must be to keep hearing different things like that.  I'm glad it was finally decided that this is something that can be corrected!



wbarkhur said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the replies and pictures(sorry not to list all the replies I didn't want to take up all the room quoting them all) again all sooo cute. Also a special thanks to the wonderful poster who sent me to the tutorials on how to do embroidery without a special machine, I really did think you had to have a special machine.  So now I have some more outfit ideas!!! I spent a a lot of time on the YCMT website and found some more patterns.  Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought a bunch of fabric and supplies so I am going to start cutting, and sewing this weekend, not on our disney outfits, figured I better do a few test runs/sews first!!!  I am soo excited to get started and can't wait get to work.  Thanks again for all of your help and support, and I am sure I will have more questions before it is all over.



If you ever lose the links to the applique tutorials, the link to my tutorial is in the very first post in this thread.  I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm not snow-bound, but am enjoying all of the internet sales that seem to be playing off snow-megeddon.
> 
> Anyways, Hancocks of Paducah (yup, use the full name) has free shipping over $30 with SNOW FREE code.  And I found this cute flag fabric:
> 
> http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Robert-Kaufman-Quilting-Fabric-Sale--m-371 - it's even on sale!
> 
> There's also a line of Alexander Henry - Good Earth - that has some cute prints:
> 
> http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemList--Alexander-Henry-Good-Earth-Quilting-Fabric--m-2026
> 
> 
> Deb



http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ProductImages/Thumbnails/ah7090fq.

I've seen this site, but never really looked around the store. I love this fat quarter bundle. What a great Epcot or Small World outfit.


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> Open letter to the wonderful Heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini


Heather's designs are awesome.  We LOVE her!



mgmsmommy said:


> Love all the lanyard pics such a great idea I never would have thought of making them.
> 
> All the talk of quilts made me realize maybe you would like to see the Nightmare Before Christmas quilt i just finished for my newest niece (who I sadly have not met yet as they live across the country).  Anyway it's not as intricate as a great quilter would do & halfway through I was doubting my fabric choices but in the end I think it all came together & I love it.  I just hope my brother in law & his wife will too.  It was BILs idea for a NBC theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Heathersue's great designs as the centerpiece.
> 
> But then found this swirly pumpkin too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to reorganize my fabric stash before i start a new project  since I have been slacking about putting it on boards for storage after prewashing it lately.


So cute.  Great job.  I really like the swirly pumpkin.



teresajoy said:


> Oh my how sweet of you!! She will love reading this! I am with you, I have no clue how she does it! I tried digitizing once (it was something Heather didn't have, of course!) and it took just shy of forever to do it, and it still didn't turn out too good!
> 
> And, I found out something I didn't even know about her the other day. She has donated lots of her designs to people using them for the Big Gives! She just mentioned that to me the other day. She really is a wonderful person! I'm so proud to have her as my friend and sister!
> 
> Plus, she gives me great discounts on all of her designs!!


Heather is the best.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is smaller than Cinderella & Snow White because I was out of yardage & only had some scraps left.  I like the smaller size, but the clothes are harder to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.



So cute.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



Wow!! I'm very impressed that you just whipped up that cute little skirt, with time to spare!!! Tessa looks so adorable!
I like that Kitty that says Lydia. 
I'm sure none of those got tossed in the trash! They are so cute!!
I love the little Cathy! It's so pretty. 
Mom loves that camera bag! 



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, Teresa!  I love you so much!
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was going to find all this kindness on the board when I decided to check in this morning.  You guys have really overwhelmed me with your love. Thank you so much!



I love you too! And, I'm missing you! 
See, everyone loves you! You are just cool like that. 



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't know that!! You are such a computer genius!
> 
> 
> Here is the first one that I made for Tessa.  I think I used a Simplicity pattern.  It was supposed to be Belle, but I modified it into a Cinderella dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist reposting these pictures!



Oh yeah, that's me, pure genius! 
I love those Cinderella dresses! Thanks for posting them again. It reminds me of a wonderful trip I took with my entire family. 




HeatherSue said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Look at my ticker!!! We're down to double digits!!


I noticed that! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.


These are so cute!!! I just love dolls! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.


I hope you have a nice visit with your parents .

That has got to be so frustrating about the doctors! I'm glad you got an answer that you were happy with and makes sense! 



wbarkhur said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the replies and pictures(sorry not to list all the replies I didn't want to take up all the room quoting them all) again all sooo cute. Also a special thanks to the wonderful poster who sent me to the tutorials on how to do embroidery without a special machine, I really did think you had to have a special machine.  So now I have some more outfit ideas!!! I spent a a lot of time on the YCMT website and found some more patterns.  Yesterday I went to Joann's and bought a bunch of fabric and supplies so I am going to start cutting, and sewing this weekend, not on our disney outfits, figured I better do a few test runs/sews first!!!  I am soo excited to get started and can't wait get to work.  Thanks again for all of your help and support, and I am sure I will have more questions before it is all over.



We can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.



  I can't imagine dealing with all this.  I'm that it's been decided that it is treatable even though the thought of surgery is scary.



woodkins said:


> Those are sooo cute! My dd has been begging to start sewing so I am thinking it would be a fun project to make some dolls. Did you use a specific pattern for those?





HeatherSue said:


> These are SO cute!!





snubie said:


> So cute.





teresajoy said:


> These are so cute!!! I just love dolls!



Thanks guys!  I got the original pattern from an old book at the library.  I just used it for the basic doll shape though.  The rest of it I just kinda made up as I went.


----------



## h518may

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.



I have been there with the eye Drs.  Ours problem was kind of the opposite as yours.  We noticed at about 9months that Ash had an eye that would occasionally not move as quick as the other.  We were referred to a Dr. that was a surgeon.  He examined Ash and didn't see her eye doing like we said.  After two visits he basically said we were imagining it and that if she really did what we said we would have to have surgery.  He then had us make an appointment for a year later to check her eyes again.

Within that year a therapist(OT) noticed her eye and told us about a eye Dr that wasn't a surgeon, but did vision therapy.  We made an appointment.  we also had pictures taken before the appointment that showed her eye(didn't plan on the pictures showing her eye just happened).  He immediately could tell her eye swung outward, but said no surgery was needed.  With Ash's eye problem surgery is usually not very helpful by itself.  I have done a lot of reading on the Internet that supports that surgery is only needed for her problem in extreme cases.  Ash is now 4yrs and she was just at the Dr.  he sees so much improvement in her eyes working together now, and i don't know when the last time i noticed her eye.

I'm like you surgery may be scary, but knowing what is really wrong helps.


And I loved the valentine dress, but My DH wouldn't have known what to do with everything.  Ash was 2 before he ever put tights on her and he dressed her for church by himself at least once a month because I would go early.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mtnmomma3 said:


> Just wanted to share my first attempt on the vida... love it, so easy to put together and uses so little fabric!!! This is for our March trip...



I love the Tink Vida, and the fabric that you use!  Very pretty.



NiniMorris said:


> It is here!  It is here!  It is here!
> 
> We have bonded quite well, and it stitches like a dream.  Hubby said he will have to go to Mickey D's for dinner tonight...I didn't answer...LOL
> 
> 
> So far I have practiced on about a dozen designs, learned how NOT to try and center a Tshirt, how to measure for the size I have to embroider in, how fast and easy it is to thread and change thread.  My 8 year old son refuses to bring me any more of his ratty tshirts!  LOL
> 
> I have also learned how NOT to put the designs on the thumb drive, and how    S L O W my downstairs computer really is!  LOL  My daughter (9) came home from school and has decided she needs to use her own money to buy some more designs (progress reports came out today!  She rich!)
> 
> So far I have only done one applique.  I was going to use my basting spray to help hold it down...but the spray part was off (I removed it to make sure the kids couldn't mess with it, and forgot where I put it!) so, I just used my fingers to hold it in place until the tack down stitch.  My only problem was cutting close enough to not show...I guess that will take practice.  Now, off to play some more before church tonight!
> 
> To aqnyone thinking about getting this machine....I say go for it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Woo hoo!! Sounds like you are having fun.  I have problems cutting the applique pieces as well..sometimes, I cut it too close and it cut the stitches and other times, not close enough!



angel23321 said:


> I just finished Lily's shirt. It is definately too short.  But she loves it.  I'll have to make a new one and not tell her. LOL.
> Here is the new nightgown I made her using the portrait peasant. My DD6 made the hat for her.  She sewed it on my sewing machine.



What a cute monkey nightgown..and the cupcake outfit is so pretty!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made these for the teachers for Christmas.  I found the hardware at JoAnn's but it wasn't easy to find them.  They were package 2 to a pack.



What a great idea for teachers' gifts.



revrob said:


> Learning to quilt is my creative goal for 2010.  I've not made a whole lot of progress yet, though I have begun to work on it.  This year has been very busy for me, so I've not made as much progress as I would have liked.  My second creative goal is to not stress myself by accepting more projects than I am able to leisurely complete.  So, no quilts completed this year, but I've worked on a few little projects to try to learn the technique before plunging into a big project.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  my.  heart!  I LOVE this!  LOVE.  LOVE.  LOVE!



Learning to quilt is on my list of to-dos for this year as well!  Can't wait to see what you make!



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> So im mostly a lurker but I have a question. I know that you are supposed to wash and dry your fabric before you cut it out... but how do you keep the fabric from unravaling??? lol and I have to say that the Tink Vida is soooo cute. I just bought the pattern and i can not wait to try it out.



I used to run a straight stitch through them..but I got lazy, and just toss them in the wash and it unravels some, but not too bad. 



NiniMorris said:


> Open letter to the wonderful Heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini



Love, love Heather's design!  They are the best.



mgmsmommy said:


> Love all the lanyard pics such a great idea I never would have thought of making them.
> 
> All the talk of quilts made me realize maybe you would like to see the Nightmare Before Christmas quilt i just finished for my newest niece (who I sadly have not met yet as they live across the country).  Anyway it's not as intricate as a great quilter would do & halfway through I was doubting my fabric choices but in the end I think it all came together & I love it.  I just hope my brother in law & his wife will too.  It was BILs idea for a NBC theme.



I love the quilt, and the colors!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!



Heather..I commented on facebook but will say again that I love the Valentine's Day outfit!!  The camera bag looks great..and glad that your mom love it!  I don't have that pattern yet, but it is on my wish list!!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> Snow White



The dolls are too cute!



minnie2 said:


> LOVE all the new stuff!!!!!  You guys never stop amazing me with all your talent!
> 
> I know a lot of you use the Scientific Seamstress patterns(CarlaC).  She has a fan page for those of you on Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...tific-Seamstress-fan-page/317097931012?ref=ts
> 
> There is a discussion board and some amazing fan photos!



I am already a fan! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.



Sorry that you have to go through that with Hannah.  It is always scary when surgery is involved..


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> Me too, now that I quilt I think it would be easier but at $100, it best be wonderful!



My Joann's has it for 39 and it was 10 dollars off.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

woodkins said:


> Those are sooo cute! My dd has been begging to start sewing so I am thinking it would be a fun project to make some dolls. Did you use a specific pattern for those?



Dolls are fun, but the best thing to start out with is pillowcases - straight lines are your daughter's best friend!  We started with those, then moved on to AG pillows and quilts (more straight lines, edgestitching, and since we made the pillows we stuffed and closed as well).  Now we're moving on to a stuffed horse, and the curved lines are really frusterating her, and that's with my high-end Pfaff.  DD's 7 1/2, and has been 'helping' me sew since she was 2, and really sewing for about 18 months.

Deb


----------



## NiniMorris

woodkins said:


> Those are sooo cute! My dd has been begging to start sewing so I am thinking it would be a fun project to make some dolls. Did you use a specific pattern for those?



So, how old is your daughter?  My youngest was 7 when she decided to make her niece a quilt.  Just straight lines, and it turned out perfect.  This past year she made an A line for niece's birthday.  It turned out really cute.

I haven't bothered to tell her it is supposed to be hard....she is helping me with a Vida for the big give now.  She likes the lines of this dress.  She enjoyed making the patchwork twirl, but said it was too easy....go figure!


Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

I FORGOT THAT TODAY IS THE SHIP DATE FOR AIDAN'S BIG GIVE!!!!!  Please check the Big Give site to see if you signed up for anything.  Thank you so much!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68892&threadid=711294&page=1#5572321




teresajoy said:


> I love you too! And, I'm missing you!
> See, everyone loves you! You are just cool like that.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's me, pure genius!
> I love those Cinderella dresses! Thanks for posting them again. It reminds me of a wonderful trip I took with my entire family.


First of all, 
Second, you ARE a computer genius!  Just because your son is even more of a genius than you, doesn't make  you any less of a genius. 
That was such a wonderful trip!! I want to do it again!!!!



snubie said:


> Heather's designs are awesome.  We LOVE her!


You're pretty awesome yourself!  I'm feeling the love on here today!! Thank you so much!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Enabler Alert!

Coming out of lurkdom for a moment - this showed up on my blogger reading list.  

10% your entire purchase at Joann's.

http://www.joann-mail.com/J1039HKS/...95417&i=J1039HKS032&bc1=461004680613206960107

Sorry if this has already been posted - I have only been able to skim the boards lately.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> First of all,
> Second, you ARE a computer genius!  Just because your son is even more of a genius than you, doesn't make  you any less of a genius.
> That was such a wonderful trip!! I want to do it again!!!!
> 
> 
> You're pretty awesome yourself!  I'm feeling the love on here today!! Thank you so much!



I am pretty pleased with myself that I can usually figure out what the heck Corey is talking about! And, every once in awhile, I will be right about something. 
Yes, we need to do it again!
Do you have any pictures to share with us Heather?


----------



## teresajoy

I don't think I posted Lydia's new dress here. If I did, well, I'm going to do it again! 

I made this with CarlaC's (for Sis Boom) new Cathy pattern (named after our very own twob4him !!) 










She insisted on wearing it to the meeting last night, with a sweater of course!

Corey told me that next time I make it, I need to make sure the designs on my fabric are more centered. Little know it all. 
I told him I had to use some creative cutting techniques and a very well hidden extra patch of material sewn into the side to make it work at all! There was no centering of design that I could do!


----------



## Piper

Would someone who is going to WDW in the next month or so do me a favor?  My neice is going to WDW in Dec. for the first time and is as excited as if she were a child! (She's in her early 20's)   She has watched the video of the hotel over and over--wants to eat in the castle, is getting tons of scrapbooking stuff, etc.I can't imagine how excited she is going to be when the planning video we ordered for her arrives.

 I'd love for "Mickey" to send her a postcard telling her he is looking forward to meeting her.  If someone can do that, would you please PM me.  Of course, I am more than happy to return the favor ( or do this for anyone) when we go early Dec.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Somehow I lost my quote---
LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
Megan would love that for summertime!!

I'm in a bit of shock....
Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning. 

Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.

Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.

I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.

I need to go sew!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Is there a picture of Tessa in her daddy daughter dance dress that Teresa made?!?!  I can't wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## NiniMorris

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!




Oh my!!!!

Wish I had some words of wisdom...but it is shocking me as well!


We love you....


Nini


----------



## BBGirl

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Wow so sorry.  I'll pray for you.  I know that it's hard right now.  Find  a place that you cry.  It does help.  Sending a big hug to ya too.


----------



## BBGirl

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.



I know surgery is scary.  Try to remember that it is to help.  I will be praying for your little one and you.  Your plate is a little full right now.  Remember that God never will give you more than you can handle.  I know I wish some days that He did not have such a high opion of me.  more hugs sent your way


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh Nicole, honey, I'm so sorry. I am literally sitting here sobbing for you.  I wish I were closer to you, because I would love to drive over to your house and give you a real hug.  You and your family continue to be in my prayers sweetheart. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh, Nicole!  I'm so sorry!  I wish that there were words to impart peace to you right now.  

Dear Lord - when we have no words - just tears, your Word promises that the Spirit intercedes for us.  So, right now, we cry out to you on behalf of Nicole.  We pray that your presence will surround her and in a very real way, give her comfort and peace.  There are a lot of questions... questions that, if answered, wouldn't give comfort or peace, simply knowledge.  So, I pray that your peace will be ovewhelming to Nicole and that you will be all that she needs right now!  Amen.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh Nicole, I'll be praying for you and your family all day - whew, that is tough to swallow. Its never easy to lose a parent - I lost my Dad very suddenly - its hard. If there is any thing we can do, just ask!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Nicole, like Wendy said, please let us know if there is anything at all we can do for you. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Lydia's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!


Thanks, it is such a gorgeous fabric, isn't it! It's the Casey Scroll from Sis Boom fabrics. 



Piper said:


> Would someone who is going to WDW in the next month or so do me a favor?  My neice is going to WDW in Dec. for the first time and is as excited as if she were a child! (She's in her early 20's)   She has watched the video of the hotel over and over--wants to eat in the castle, is getting tons of scrapbooking stuff, etc.I can't imagine how excited she is going to be when the planning video we ordered for her arrives.
> 
> I'd love for "Mickey" to send her a postcard telling her he is looking forward to meeting her.  If someone can do that, would you please PM me.  Of course, I am more than happy to return the favor ( or do this for anyone) when we go early Dec.



How sweet! I'm sure someone will send her a postcard. (We go in May, if you don't get a response, PM me.)


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Is there a picture of Tessa in her daddy daughter dance dress that Teresa made?!?!  I can't wait to see how it turned out!



I'm waiting for one myself! I have pictures of just the dress, but I think it will look better with Tessa in it! I had to change my plan for the dress, but I think it turned out pretty anyway. Tessa picked out gorgeous fabric!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!




Nicole (HUGS)  I am so sorry.  I will pray for miracles.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh, no...I'm so sorry you're going through so much.  All I can say is that I know God holds you all in the palm of His hand, and we're praying for you.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I'm waiting for one myself! I have pictures of just the dress, but I think it will look better with Tessa in it! I had to change my plan for the dress, but I think it turned out pretty anyway. Tessa picked out gorgeous fabric!



You are such a wonderful Aunt to make her a dress.  I can't wait to see what you came up with.  My girls went to the dance with their daddy last night (they wore their green christmas dresses I posted awhile ago)  and they had a wonderful time!  My 3 year old is already asking when she can go again!

nicole, I am so sorry to read about your dad.  I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.  Just know that you are in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HeatherSue

LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!   

Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!








She also couldn't stop looking down at the beautiful fabric.  She picked it out herself.  I told her she could pick pretty much anything at JoAnn and this is what she came up with.  I love it, but I was surprised that it wasn't pink! 









Henry bought her a corsage and a box of chocolates.  She was so surprised and happy!  It was so sweet! (he's still in his work clothes in this picture)









Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???









(Tessa doesn't have a dirty face, just a cold and red nose)


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also couldn't stop looking down at the beautiful fabric.  She picked it out herself.  I told her she could pick pretty much anything at JoAnn and this is what she came up with.  I love it, but I was surprised that it wasn't pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry bought her a corsage and a box of chocolates.  She was so surprised and happy!  It was so sweet! (he's still in his work clothes in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tessa doesn't have a dirty face, just a cold and red nose)


Such sweet pictures!  The dress is so gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh Nicole...I'm so sorry, honey.  What a devestating blow.  I'm praying for your dad, and for you.    Please let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also couldn't stop looking down at the beautiful fabric.  She picked it out herself.  I told her she could pick pretty much anything at JoAnn and this is what she came up with.  I love it, but I was surprised that it wasn't pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry bought her a corsage and a box of chocolates.  She was so surprised and happy!  It was so sweet! (he's still in his work clothes in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tessa doesn't have a dirty face, just a cold and red nose)



Oh, how beautiful!  The dress is gorgeous and Tessa looks amazing!  And how sweet of your DH.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I posted Lydia's new dress here. If I did, well, I'm going to do it again!
> 
> I made this with CarlaC's (for Sis Boom) new Cathy pattern (named after our very own twob4him !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on wearing it to the meeting last night, with a sweater of course!
> 
> Corey told me that next time I make it, I need to make sure the designs on my fabric are more centered. Little know it all.
> I told him I had to use some creative cutting techniques and a very well hidden extra patch of material sewn into the side to make it work at all! There was no centering of design that I could do!


You know I love it!!!!  Lydia looks gorgeous in this shade of pink!!



Piper said:


> Would someone who is going to WDW in the next month or so do me a favor?  My neice is going to WDW in Dec. for the first time and is as excited as if she were a child! (She's in her early 20's)   She has watched the video of the hotel over and over--wants to eat in the castle, is getting tons of scrapbooking stuff, etc.I can't imagine how excited she is going to be when the planning video we ordered for her arrives.
> 
> I'd love for "Mickey" to send her a postcard telling her he is looking forward to meeting her.  If someone can do that, would you please PM me.  Of course, I am more than happy to return the favor ( or do this for anyone) when we go early Dec.


I just wanted to say that it's really sweet that she's so excited!  Are you going to be with her when she goes?  That'll be so cool!


----------



## Stephres

Teresa, Lydia looks gorgeous in her new dress.

Nicole, I am so sorry. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. You have lots of friends here who care about you.

Heather, how does that child look even more beautiful? Teresa did a great job on the dress and I love the picture of her and Henry. So cute!

I pulled a muscle in my back coughing (how does THAT happen?) so I am taking it easy and I'm disappointed I won't get to work on my lanyards. 

Luckily, soccer got cancelled for today. The fields are waterlogged and it is cold today. It does not feel like Florida at all!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!
> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???



Oh Heather! You know what a big sap I am, I'm all teary eyed looking at my gorgeous niece! She looks GORGEOUS!!! And, Henry got her a corsage!?! How sweet is that! and chocolate!!! How wonderful of him to make the night even more special for her! 

That fabric really photographs beautifully! I just love it! 



HeatherSue said:


> You know I love it!!!!  Lydia looks gorgeous in this shade of pink!!



Thanks! I really want to make another one now! I love a nice fast easy pattern!


Stephres said:


> Teresa, Lydia looks gorgeous in her new dress.
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. You have lots of friends here who care about you.
> 
> Heather, how does that child look even more beautiful? Teresa did a great job on the dress and I love the picture of her and Henry. So cute!
> 
> I pulled a muscle in my back coughing (how does THAT happen?) so I am taking it easy and I'm disappointed I won't get to work on my lanyards.
> 
> Luckily, soccer got cancelled for today. The fields are waterlogged and it is cold today. It does not feel like Florida at all!



Thanks Steph! about Lydia and Tessa's dresses! 
Oh, you poor thing! Take it easy, and maybe you should get some cough supresent!


----------



## jham

mgmsmommy said:


> Love all the lanyard pics such a great idea I never would have thought of making them.
> 
> All the talk of quilts made me realize maybe you would like to see the Nightmare Before Christmas quilt i just finished for my newest niece (who I sadly have not met yet as they live across the country).  Anyway it's not as intricate as a great quilter would do & halfway through I was doubting my fabric choices but in the end I think it all came together & I love it.  I just hope my brother in law & his wife will too.  It was BILs idea for a NBC theme.



Love it!  If I let Jayden see it she will not only want it, she will want a whole NBC bedroom. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



 I'm so sorry!  I am one of those who has had a father battle cancer.  I'll keep you family in my prayers. 



HeatherSue said:


> I embroidered Tessa a shirt for Valentine's day a few weeks ago and had always planned on making a skirt to go with it.  But, I never really got around to doing it.  Then, this morning I was getting her clothes around for her and realized she had nothing to wear with her Valentine's shirt.  So, with 25 minutes before the bus would come, I made her a skirt!!! We even had 5 minutes to spare!  I'm so darn proud of myself!  I even machine embroidered a little heart onto it!  Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was positively giddy that I whipped it up for her!  I never sew that fast!
> 
> I've spent most of the last week making 51 of these little things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some for Tessa's class and then Sawyer wanted some for his.  Then, they both wanted some for their teaches, student teachers, bus driver, cousins, etc... They're in the hoop designs, so they were pretty easy, but it still took a while to digitize the names of each classmate on them and then to stitch them all out.  I have decided that I love my mega hoop!!
> 
> I also made a little dress for a friend of ours.  It matches the little bubble romper I made for their new baby (who is due to arrive on March 10).  I used CarlaC and Jennifer Paganelli's new "Cathy" pattern.  This was SOOO easy to make!  It only took me 45 minutes, even with printing out the pattern and cutting out the pieces.  There are only 2 pieces to cut and then the strips for the ruffles- super easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I haven't posted pictures of the camera bag that I made for my mom a few weeks ago!  I used CarlaC's Boxy Bag pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make!  I embroidered my mom's name on the top, but it's hard to see because I should have used a more contrasting thread. My mom really loved it!  I was so pleased by her reaction when I gave it to her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go back and catch up a bit on the thread!!



I love everything!  Tessa looks so cute in her zebra skirt!  But so grown up too. 



NiniMorris said:


> Open letter to the wonderful Heather...
> 
> 
> My husband was looking at your designs.  He says, if she wants so little for them, it must not be hard to make them.  I say...no way...I know they can't be easy.
> 
> Today, after watching my Pooh materialize in front of my eyes, I have to say...There is NO WAY I could EVER do what you do!  I kept thinking, why is it skipping to here, and then to here?  But in the end it was perfect!  There is so much involved in what you do that I could never even begin to understand it!
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful designs you make, and keep it up.  You have a loyal customer in me for ever!!!
> 
> Nini



I totally agree!  I just appreciate so much that she really designs things in the least complicated manner possible.  Whenever I stitch out someone else's designs I think "well Heather wouldn't have made me waste time on that step!" 



HeatherSue said:


> Here is the first one that I made for Tessa.  I think I used a Simplicity pattern.  It was supposed to be Belle, but I modified it into a Cinderella dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the little bird by hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one for a Big Give.  I used CarlaC's simply sweet and it was MUCH easier than the first dress.  The little bird is Claire's design from Stitch on Time (she was very sweet and made it especially for me before I started digitizing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist reposting these pictures!
> 
> 
> That is an adorable cake!
> 
> 
> I still love that shirt!  She looks so pretty in it!



LOVE LOVE LOVE THOSE!!!  So much so that I totally CASEd you!








100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got all the dolls that were started finished.  I have several more that I want to make so maybe I'll get to them soon.
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is smaller than Cinderella & Snow White because I was out of yardage & only had some scraps left.  I like the smaller size, but the clothes are harder to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stuff to make Jasmine & Belle.  I need to get some more yellow felt so I can do Sleeping Beauty & I need to find some brown gingham so I can do Tiana.  And Tink may get done at some point too.



Those are sooooo cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.



I'm glad you found a Dr. that thinks he can help her!  I'm sorry you have so many stressful things going on right now!



teresajoy said:


> I don't think I posted Lydia's new dress here. If I did, well, I'm going to do it again!
> 
> I made this with CarlaC's (for Sis Boom) new Cathy pattern (named after our very own twob4him !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on wearing it to the meeting last night, with a sweater of course!
> 
> Corey told me that next time I make it, I need to make sure the designs on my fabric are more centered. Little know it all.
> I told him I had to use some creative cutting techniques and a very well hidden extra patch of material sewn into the side to make it work at all! There was no centering of design that I could do!



Pretty Pretty Lyddie!  I love that dress on her!



HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also couldn't stop looking down at the beautiful fabric.  She picked it out herself.  I told her she could pick pretty much anything at JoAnn and this is what she came up with.  I love it, but I was surprised that it wasn't pink!
> 
> Henry bought her a corsage and a box of chocolates.  She was so surprised and happy!  It was so sweet! (he's still in his work clothes in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???




Luke says "She looks BEAUTIFUL!"  Then he got a little concerned about the heart shaped box of chocolates until I told him they are from her Daddy.  I'll bet they had a great time!  That is so sweet!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Teresa, Lydia looks gorgeous in her new dress.
> 
> Nicole, I am so sorry. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. You have lots of friends here who care about you.
> 
> Heather, how does that child look even more beautiful? Teresa did a great job on the dress and I love the picture of her and Henry. So cute!
> 
> I pulled a muscle in my back coughing (how does THAT happen?) so I am taking it easy and I'm disappointed I won't get to work on my lanyards.
> 
> Luckily, soccer got cancelled for today. The fields are waterlogged and it is cold today. It does not feel like Florida at all!


I'm not sure how you would pull a muscle in your back coughing, but leave it to you to figure it out!   I sure hope you start feeling better very soon!!



teresajoy said:


> Oh Heather! You know what a big sap I am, I'm all teary eyed looking at my gorgeous niece! She looks GORGEOUS!!! And, Henry got her a corsage!?! How sweet is that! and chocolate!!! How wonderful of him to make the night even more special for her!


Isn't it a great picture? I didn't even tell Henry to get her the corsage and chocolates!!  He loves his little girl!



jham said:


> I totally agree!  I just appreciate so much that she really designs things in the least complicated manner possible.  Whenever I stitch out someone else's designs I think "well Heather wouldn't have made me waste time on that step!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke says "She looks BEAUTIFUL!"  Then he got a little concerned about the heart shaped box of chocolates until I told him they are from her Daddy.  I'll bet they had a great time!  That is so sweet!



First of all  Thanks for saying that about my designs!

Second, every time I see that picture of Lily, it makes me so happy!! She's so beautiful, and so is her dress!

Third, I love that boy!  Does he know that Tessa hired "him" to work in her cafe on Cafe World? I put "him" in quotes because he looked quite a lot like Jayden when he showed up to work.


----------



## snubie

Nicole, I am so sorry for you and your family.  I will pray for you to find some peace with all this.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh, I am so sorry!  That must have been hard to read.  I will keep him in my prayers.  You know, doctors don't know everything, but our loving God does.  He knows whats best.  In his infinite wisdom, he knows that you need to see and be with your dad and he knows what is best for your dad.  He has your dad's best interest in mind.  I lost my dad while he was in surgery for something that was suppose to be 99% fool-proof.  I never got to say good-bye and I was extremely close to him but God was strong and held me up.  Even though I miss him terribley still, I know that God did for my dad what he knew my dad wanted, to be free of pain and go to Heaven.  I will pray that your dad has much longer than the doctors predict and that you get to spend much more time with him.


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT WHAT MY SISTER MADE for Tessa to wear to the father/daughter dance yesterday!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???



Tessa AND the dress are BEAUTIFUL!!!  What an awesome picture.  She will treasure this forever!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> I don't think I posted Lydia's new dress here. If I did, well, I'm going to do it again!
> 
> I made this with CarlaC's (for Sis Boom) new Cathy pattern (named after our very own twob4him !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted on wearing it to the meeting last night, with a sweater of course!
> 
> Corey told me that next time I make it, I need to make sure the designs on my fabric are more centered. Little know it all.
> I told him I had to use some creative cutting techniques and a very well hidden extra patch of material sewn into the side to make it work at all! There was no centering of design that I could do!



I don't think I commented on Facebook, but that dress is just gorgeous & so is Lydia!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Somehow I lost my quote---
> LOVE Tessa's new Sis Boom dress!!!!
> Megan would love that for summertime!!
> 
> I'm in a bit of shock....
> Mom and Dad left at 5am this morning.
> 
> Long story short, Mom left her email open and I just read her email to my Aunt. Doctors didn't say my Dad has 6 months, they said he has 1-2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF they could find a way to slow the cancer down (which they can't right now) He has 5-6 months.
> 
> Girls- he's just left my house for a trip to Florida for....2 months.
> 
> I want to just sob, but I always seem to have a baby and 3 yr old with me and I dont want to upset them.
> 
> I need to go sew!



Oh, honey!    I'll be praying for you & your family.  



HeatherSue said:


> Here is my favorite picture of the two of them!  How sweet are they???



That is the cutest picture!  The dress & Tessa are gorgeous!



jham said:


> Those are sooooo cute!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> The dolls are too cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am attempting my first patchwork jumper.  I was wondering if you appliqued the bodice before or after you sewed your garment together.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am attempting my first patchwork jumper.  I was wondering if you appliqued the bodice before or after you sewed your garment together.  Thanks for any advice!



I applique or embroider before construction, before cutting out the piece, actually.  I cut a piece of my fabric large enough for the bodice (or whatever part I'm embroidering) and hoop that, then I center the pattern piece on my finished embroidery. This way if its something that's lined, like a Simply Sweet, the ugly backside is covered.

Is anyone else being driven crazy on DIS today?  I have to keep signing in to post, and sometimes it says I've used all my login attempts when I haven't.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I applique or embroider before construction, before cutting out the piece, actually.  I cut a piece of my fabric large enough for the bodice (or whatever part I'm embroidering) and hoop that, then I center the pattern piece on my finished embroidery. This way if its something that's lined, like a Simply Sweet, the ugly backside is covered.
> 
> Is anyone else being driven crazy on DIS today?  I have to keep signing in to post, and sometimes it says I've used all my login attempts when I haven't.



Thanks.  That is what I was leaning towards because I didn't want the back to show or be touching the skin.  The DIS has been doing that to me too today.  Computers have to show us who's boss some days.

Dawn


----------



## kimmylaj

nicolejust wanted to pop over and say you are in my prayers, i cant even imagine how hard this must be for you. hugs to you


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Girls; I'm in a bit of a quandy; got some super cute fabric through my coop, and I really want to do matchine outfits for my youngest niece and her to be born any minute brother.  I'd love to do something for summer, and had actually planned on buying the bubble pattern and making it sleeveless, but looking at it, um, I realize it looks like it's just for girls- oops.  Has anyone tried the romper pattern on ycmt?  Or does anyone else have a good idea of a pattern to try?  I want to do a little dress for my 1 y/o niece, but need something for the little guy.

Also, any ideas on what to do for the older 2?  They're 10 and 8, so probably won't be into the whole matching outfit thing; but I don't want them to feel left out either... 

Any ideas?


----------



## DisneyKings

It's all your fault that I had to buy an embroidery machine & now have at least 50 shirts (that I bought for under $2) and have been making lots of stuff!  So, THANK YOU!!!  I'll have to post some pictures soon.

Now, I have some questions though.  For those that use the marathon thread, do you use the net thingys over them to keep them from unraveling in storage, or what do you do?  Also, if you use the net, can you put it on either way?  I have the brother 780D & it says the thread has to come from underneath....with some of the marathon thread colors it means the big end goes on the left & some on the right, so if the net is on does it matter?  I've been traveling with mine (so I can work without the help of my 2 little ones) and my thread always unravels & knots, so I need to know the best way to keep it in order.


----------



## DisneyKings

I think my new (haven't even made a payment yet) embroidery machine is broken!  The needle keeps falling out while I try to embroider & the last time it came out it kind of wedged in there & things just don't look right.  My store is closed on Sundays & Mondays too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

DisneyKings- You might try vacuuming the area (make sure your bobbin holder, etc is either secure, or out of the way. This should be able to help remove any bits of needle- I did this recently. Forgot what I did to scew it up in the first place...

I wanted to send a great big THANK YOU to all of your supportive comments, it means so much to me.Really, I'm so glad I am a part of this community and I know you really would come give me a hug if you could!!
 My husband, who is not a morning person, but slept an inordinate amount of time this morning, I discovered when he finally woke up- my Mother had burdened him with the same information, I think he was dreading having to break the news, so I guess it's good I found it on my own. 

This afternoon when my husband returned from the gym I handed Hannah to him (who has had an awful day and refused to nap all day!) and went and napped for an hour. Somehow that has always been my way of coping.

I have a Sewing TO DO LIST-
scallopini skirt for gift
tshirt to match
Patricia Tunic for my Mother
4 shirts for big give

I have a sewing wish list of projects too--reversible hooded jackets for both girls, heirloom style daygowns for summer for Hannah,etc.. Im thrilled to announce my St Patrick's simply sweet from last year fits Megan perfectly this year!!

I have a new Disney bookMousejunkies I just started, anyone else read this???

HeatherSue-(or was it Teresa) what kind of fabric did you use- I love the blue-green affect. Love the cap sleeves too!! 


One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..




still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...


----------



## NaeNae

DisneyKings said:


> I think my new (haven't even made a payment yet) embroidery machine is broken!  The needle keeps falling out while I try to embroider & the last time it came out it kind of wedged in there & things just don't look right.  My store is closed on Sundays & Mondays too.



Be sure and use a screwdriver to tighten you needle.  When you embroidery your needle goes so fast that it works it way loose.  Of course I wouldn't have any experience in this.  Good luck, hopefully it will work once you get things cleaned out.


----------



## livndisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DisneyKings- You might try vacuuming the area (make sure your bobbin holder, etc is either secure, or out of the way. This should be able to help remove any bits of needle- I did this recently. Forgot what I did to scew it up in the first place...
> 
> I wanted to send a great big THANK YOU to all of your supportive comments, it means so much to me.Really, I'm so glad I am a part of this community and I know you really would come give me a hug if you could!!
> My husband, who is not a morning person, but slept an inordinate amount of time this morning, I discovered when he finally woke up- my Mother had burdened him with the same information, I think he was dreading having to break the news, so I guess it's good I found it on my own.
> 
> This afternoon when my husband returned from the gym I handed Hannah to him (who has had an awful day and refused to nap all day!) and went and napped for an hour. Somehow that has always been my way of coping.
> 
> I have a Sewing TO DO LIST-
> scallopini skirt for gift
> tshirt to match
> Patricia Tunic for my Mother
> 4 shirts for big give
> 
> I have a sewing wish list of projects too--reversible hooded jackets for both girls, heirloom style daygowns for summer for Hannah,etc.. Im thrilled to announce my St Patrick's simply sweet from last year fits Megan perfectly this year!!
> 
> I have a new Disney bookMousejunkies I just started, anyone else read this???
> 
> HeatherSue-(or was it Teresa) what kind of fabric did you use- I love the blue-green affect. Love the cap sleeves too!!
> 
> 
> One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...



I just wanted to send you


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ...



What a wonderful picture!!!!


----------



## dezimber

I have lurked here for awhile and have been inspired to create some things for our first and probably only trip to WDW this spring.  An eon ago I posted this pattern, in hopes of a Minnie version, seen here.




The finnished product in these 2 pictures show the top and the bottom. I don't have a full length picture at this time.








Next is my nephew's Pirate League outfit, minus the hidden Mickey that is no longer available.








I am currently working on a Lighting McQueen short set with an Epcot set, a Wall E set, Pooh placemats for Crystal Palace, and Placemats for 50's Primetime on the to do list.


----------



## dogodisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DisneyKings-
> 
> One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...



That was so sweet of your DD to want to dress up for her grampy. Your DDs are beautiful. That's a picture you'll always treasure.

I am so sorry about your dad. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## candicenicole19

Snow Snow and MORE SNOW!  I have never seen so much snow!  Couldnt leave the house so I caught up on a few things I have been wanting to do!  Here are the results!!!
























































Have a few more that are uploading now!  Thanks for letting me share!  More snow tomorrow...... What to make What to make!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

I haven't been keeping up with the thread much lately, but wanted to pop in for a moment.

NICOLE: I'm so sorry about your dad. I'm glad you have so much support here. 

TERESA: Great job on Tessa's dress! It's BEAUTIFUL!

HEATHER: Your daughter looks amazing!


----------



## SallyfromDE

candicenicole19 said:


> Snow Snow and MORE SNOW!  I have never seen so much snow!  Couldnt leave the house so I caught up on a few things I have been wanting to do!  Here are the results!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a few more that are uploading now!  Thanks for letting me share!  More snow tomorrow...... What to make What to make!!!!!!



I love your outfits!! I have been dying to do some denim pants. But Kirsta has problems with jeans. She's really tall for her age, so they don't cover her butt. Plus she has a belly, and loves to push her pants and skirts down underneath it. I was thinking of using the Easy Fit pant and making her some lightweight denim shorts, capris and/or peddlepushers. She can't wear them to school, but we can use them for church and vacation.


----------



## candicenicole19

My oldest daughter also has the same sort of issues.  What I try to do is purchase the husky or plus size pants for her and take them in on the hips a little since I am already ripping the seam to applique.  I tried the easy fit pants but on her the just kind of hang.  I love them for my younger 2 but they will only wear jeans.  I just cant win lol


----------



## candicenicole19

Iforgot to add that I have no clue why but my children ALWAYS look like plumbers in jeans because they do not cover their tushy all the way when they bend over.  I can not stand it but its all they will wear so I have to deal I guess!


----------



## candicenicole19

Sorry to be a bother with posting more pictures but here is Abby's Snow White dress!  I like it better as a full length Vida then with the jeans and she just adores it!


----------



## DisneyKings

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DisneyKings- You might try vacuuming the area (make sure your bobbin holder, etc is either secure, or out of the way. This should be able to help remove any bits of needle- I did this recently. Forgot what I did to scew it up in the first place...
> 
> I wanted to send a great big THANK YOU to all of your supportive comments, it means so much to me.Really, I'm so glad I am a part of this community and I know you really would come give me a hug if you could!!
> My husband, who is not a morning person, but slept an inordinate amount of time this morning, I discovered when he finally woke up- my Mother had burdened him with the same information, I think he was dreading having to break the news, so I guess it's good I found it on my own.
> 
> This afternoon when my husband returned from the gym I handed Hannah to him (who has had an awful day and refused to nap all day!) and went and napped for an hour. Somehow that has always been my way of coping.
> 
> One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...



I did break a needle the other day, but it sewed just fine for several shirts before this issue & now it doesn't break the needle, it just falls out and swings around still attached to the thread.  It's very strange!  There is also a little ring that is in half & looks like it should be whole, but not sure (around where the needle goes in).  I'll have to try vacuuming it when I get back home though.

 for what you're going through--it has to be very hard!



NaeNae said:


> Be sure and use a screwdriver to tighten you needle.  When you embroidery your needle goes so fast that it works it way loose.  Of course I wouldn't have any experience in this.  Good luck, hopefully it will work once you get things cleaned out.



Well, I've been a lurker & have heard y'all talk about keeping it tight.  So after it fell out the first time, I made sure it was tightened well with the screwdriver.  I even tried changing needles.  It better be under warranty, so I'll prob take it in Tues to make sure everything's ok.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Girls; I'm in a bit of a quandy; got some super cute fabric through my coop, and I really want to do matchine outfits for my youngest niece and her to be born any minute brother.  I'd love to do something for summer, and had actually planned on buying the bubble pattern and making it sleeveless, but looking at it, um, I realize it looks like it's just for girls- oops.  Has anyone tried the romper pattern on ycmt?  Or does anyone else have a good idea of a pattern to try?  I want to do a little dress for my 1 y/o niece, but need something for the little guy.
> 
> Also, any ideas on what to do for the older 2?  They're 10 and 8, so probably won't be into the whole matching outfit thing; but I don't want them to feel left out either...
> 
> Any ideas?



I have to say, that when Corey was a baby, I put little bubble outfits on him. I thought he looked cute.   It would depend on who you were giving it too though, some Mom's might think it was too girly. I think the fabric you use would make a big difference. I should scan some of the pictures of Corey in his. 



DisneyKings said:


> It's all your fault that I had to buy an embroidery machine & now have at least 50 shirts (that I bought for under $2) and have been making lots of stuff!  So, THANK YOU!!!  I'll have to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Now, I have some questions though.  For those that use the marathon thread, do you use the net thingys over them to keep them from unraveling in storage, or what do you do?  Also, if you use the net, can you put it on either way?  I have the brother 780D & it says the thread has to come from underneath....with some of the marathon thread colors it means the big end goes on the left & some on the right, so if the net is on does it matter?  I've been traveling with mine (so I can work without the help of my 2 little ones) and my thread always unravels & knots, so I need to know the best way to keep it in order.



The nets sound like a good idea. I don't use them, and mine is a mess! I wish they had the little thing on the bottom to wrap the thread around! 

It sounds like there might be something wrong with your machine. I hope you can get it figured out quickly! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> 1.)HeatherSue-(or was it Teresa) what kind of fabric did you use- I love the blue-green affect. Love the cap sleeves too!!
> 
> 
> 2.)One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...


1.)It was both of us.  Heather bought the fabric, I sewed it, and Heather's daughter, Tessa, wore it! We just like to confuse people!  It was a GORGEOUS iridescent (it changed colors too) taffeta type fabric. It was so pretty! I just loved cutting it out! All that gorgeous fabric spread across my table, I just wanted to wrap it around myself!  
I'm pretty sure I did those cap sleeves the hard way. I need to find a better way to do them next time! (Oh CAAAAAAAARLAAAA!!! )
2.)Nicole, thank you for sharing that precious picture with us!! Your Dad is quite handsome and your girls are just gorgeous!



dezimber said:


> I have lurked here for awhile and have been inspired to create some things for our first and probably only trip to WDW this spring.  An eon ago I posted this pattern, in hopes of a Minnie version, seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently working on a Lighting McQueen short set with an Epcot set, a Wall E set, Pooh placemats for Crystal Palace, and Placemats for 50's Primetime on the to do list.


Don't say only! No one can go to Disney just once!
I love the apron!!! That is really good! 



candicenicole19 said:


> Snow Snow and MORE SNOW!  I have never seen so much snow!  Couldnt leave the house so I caught up on a few things I have been wanting to do!  Here are the results!!!


I love these sets Nicole! 


mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the thread much lately, but wanted to pop in for a moment.
> 
> NICOLE: I'm so sorry about your dad. I'm glad you have so much support here.
> 
> TERESA: Great job on Tessa's dress! It's BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> HEATHER: Your daughter looks amazing!


Thanks Janet!  I was so upset with myself that I didn't make it the way I wanted to, but I think in the end, it turned out pretty. You can't go too wrong with gorgeous fabric and a pretty little girl!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa LOVED it, and so do I!!  She kept saying "I look so pretty!" She couldn't stop running to the mirror to look at herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Tessa doesn't have a dirty face, just a cold and red nose)




It's beautiful and so is Tessa!  I love that fabric!  She has great taste!  That's a great photo of Henry and Tessa too!  

My girls went to the dance on Friday night too and Drew got them both a corsage!  They were super excited!  


Well, I went into our Walmart last night and the fabric was close to gone!  I thought I was going to cry!  I went there for most of my fabric!  I repeatedly asked them if they were going to close their fabric department and they always said no and then the fire happened so I don't know if that is why or if it was always going to be closed!  I wish I would've had the opportunity to buy fabric on clearance.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> The nets sound like a good idea. I don't use them, and mine is a mess! I wish they had the little thing on the bottom to wrap the thread around!




I've got 2 different ways of keeping my threads neat...and I don't claim  to have created it myself because all my threads were inherited with the machine.  The first and easiest is plain old scotch tape, with one end folded on itself for easy removal.  The other is a vinyl wrap.  I think they sell these, but what I've got is just the really thin stuff from JoAnn's.  It sticks to itself when you stretch it around the spool.  The black x's make it easier to find the end.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

A friend of mine wants me to make her daughter a swimsuit coverup for their Spring Break trip.  What pattern do you use to make one?  It doesn't have to be too fancy, but I'd rather it not be too difficult to make.  She wants a hood and for it to be made out of terrycloth.  Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## squirrel

I finally started and finished the Stitch Dress.











This time she was speechless.  She just kept smiling and couldn't talk.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It's beautiful and so is Tessa!  I love that fabric!  She has great taste!  That's a great photo of Henry and Tessa too!
> 
> My girls went to the dance on Friday night too and Drew got them both a corsage!  They were super excited!
> 
> 
> Well, I went into our Walmart last night and the fabric was close to gone!  I thought I was going to cry!  I went there for most of my fabric!  I repeatedly asked them if they were going to close their fabric department and they always said no and then the fire happened so I don't know if that is why or if it was always going to be closed!  I wish I would've had the opportunity to buy fabric on clearance.



OH NO!!!! That makes me want to cry!!! They had such a nice fabric department.  Are the racks still there? Is there a chance they just had to get rid of most of it from the fire and are ordering more??? 

Do you have any pictures of the girls going to the dance? Lydia's dance is at the end of the month. She will wear the flower girl dress I made. It's only suppose to be elementary girls, but I think Arminda will go to. She could easily pass for a 4th grader! And, she loves it so much! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got 2 different ways of keeping my threads neat...and I don't claim  to have created it myself because all my threads were inherited with the machine.  The first and easiest is plain old scotch tape, with one end folded on itself for easy removal.  The other is a vinyl wrap.  I think they sell these, but what I've got is just the really thin stuff from JoAnn's.  It sticks to itself when you stretch it around the spool.  The black x's make it easier to find the end.



OOH, great ideas!!! Thank you so much! 


squirrel said:


> I finally started and finished the Stitch Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time she was speechless.  She just kept smiling and couldn't talk.



I love this!!! That fabric is just fabulous!


----------



## squirrel

I still have just under a metre of the Stitch fabric left.  Not sure what else to make for her.  The print is so large-I'm sure it's suppose to be for sheets/curtains.  I would have made her some but she doesn't have a twin sized bed.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

somehow I messed up and didn't buy enough lining fabric for the scallopini....I don't know how I did that! so now I have to use some stuff I already have- but have to cut it using the length of the cut, rather than the width....
it's taking me forever to cut this out!

For those who have done it- what is your preferred method of attaching the tulle?
ribbon or soft n flexible velcro?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I haven't been around much due to extreme changes going on.  We are moving to Bend, Oregon.  Have much going on packing and getting things ready.  Dh has to be there on March 1!  We are hoping to be not to far behind.  I am driving with the kids so it will take at least 5 days.  I will be MIA until we get everything settled in Oregon!  hope to talk soon.  I wlll still be on facebook a little!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> OH NO!!!! That makes me want to cry!!! They had such a nice fabric department.  Are the racks still there? Is there a chance they just had to get rid of most of it from the fire and are ordering more???
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the girls going to the dance? Lydia's dance is at the end of the month. She will wear the flower girl dress I made. It's only suppose to be elementary girls, but I think Arminda will go to. She could easily pass for a 4th grader! And, she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> !



I honestly teared up.  That is where I get most of my fabric becauase it is the closest and because I can afford it there.  All of the shelves around the sides and up front were completely gone!  They only had one shelf in the middle and some stuff on it but nothing great.  There was hardly any thread and only 2 fat quarters left.  It was super sad!  The lady working back there wasn't very friendly and didn't give me much info.  She just said they were closing they department in May but honestly i don't know if it will last that long because there was hardly anything there.    I just don't understand why they are getting rid of those departments?  Were they losing money?

I do have pics of the girls at the dance.  I will have to get them in photobucket first.


mommyof2princesses said:


> I haven't been around much due to extreme changes going on.  We are moving to Bend, Oregon.  Have much going on packing and getting things ready.  Dh has to be there on March 1!  We are hoping to be not to far behind.  I am driving with the kids so it will take at least 5 days.  I will be MIA until we get everything settled in Oregon!  hope to talk soon.  I wlll still be on facebook a little!


I hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## lauralong81

Hi All!
I've pretty much been lurking the past few years on and off, posted a few times asking for suggestions for patterns and I *FINALLY* did my first costume dress.  She still needs some work - the belt is a bit wonky, but I'm overall pretty pleased.  It's Simplicity 2872, my own rendition of it at least... lol.  I did some mods, stitched some leaf veins into the skirt petals and what not.  Any suggestions for shoes?  She of course wants the poof-ball tink shoes but I can't find any green ones to put balls on.  I also can't find those pompom balls that big. Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## karebear1

lauralong81 said:


> Hi All!
> I've pretty much been lurking the past few years on and off, posted a few times asking for suggestions for patterns and I *FINALLY* did my first costume dress.  She still needs some work - the belt is a bit wonky, but I'm overall pretty pleased.  It's Simplicity 2872, my own rendition of it at least... lol.  I did some mods, stitched some leaf veins into the skirt petals and what not.  Any suggestions for shoes?  She of course wants the poof-ball tink shoes but I can't find any green ones to put balls on.  I also can't find those pompom balls that big. Thanks for looking!!!!



Wonky is good. Great job!  Now we'll expect you to post everything you ever made though! WELCOME!!!


----------



## lauralong81

karebear1 said:


> Wonky is good. Great job!  Now we'll expect you to post everything you ever made though! WELCOME!!!



Thanks!  I'm looking forward to fostering a new addiction with you all!! 

  A Belle Dress (or Sleeping Beauty... someone keeps changing her mind ) is up next!  I saw a great Aurora dress a few posts ago... any good ideas for Belle out there?


----------



## Cibahwewah

squirrel said:


> I finally started and finished the Stitch Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time she was speechless.  She just kept smiling and couldn't talk.



I can't let my DD see this dress.  She loves Stitch, sleeps with "Stitchie" every night, her absolute favorite.  I've been looking for Stitch fabric for 6 mos.  If any of you want to be my scout....I have a 4yr old that would love you forever!  Love the dress!
Look closely at my signature picture...you'll see a hidden Stitchie


----------



## Tweevil

I am on the hunt for these little net things for my thread...  It is the only way I can leave my futura unattended.  Seriously, they look like little hairnets that you put on the spool so it unravels nicely.

Anybody know what their "technical" name is so I can search?  I am in need!

And - I love all of the outfits posted lately!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Love every thing posted - so cute!!

Anyone know of a cute inexpensive flip flop applique design - I need it tomorrow!!!!! Any suggestions???? Thanks!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Love every thing posted - so cute!!
> 
> Anyone know of a cute inexpensive flip flop applique design - I need it tomorrow!!!!! Any suggestions???? Thanks!!



Wendy I sent you a pm and a email.


----------



## squirrel

Cibahwewah said:


> I can't let my DD see this dress.  She loves Stitch, sleeps with "Stitchie" every night, her absolute favorite.  I've been looking for Stitch fabric for 6 mos.  If any of you want to be my scout....I have a 4yr old that would love you forever!  Love the dress!
> Look closely at my signature picture...you'll see a hidden Stitchie



I will go and see if my Walmart has anymore left.  How much do you want?  We are in metres up here!  Just called the store, the lady said she couldn't see any Stitch fabric.  I will go in and make sure it's gone.

I posted the material a while back and my niece was over and I was showing her some of the nice stuff everyone else had made and she saw the fabric I had posted earlier.  Luckly, she still can't read and didn't know it was me.  If I had said somebody named squirrel posted it, I'm sure she would know that it was me.

I know what it's like when a child loves a character.  My niece has so much Stitch stuff.  The first year I took her to WDW she spent all of her money on everything she could find with Stitch.  Then her Grandparents gave my sister money to buy my niece her birthday presents-my sister found a store in Burnaby that had a lot of Stitch things-mugs, pillows, pencil holder, toilet roll holder, bobbing Stitch with solar panel, stuffies, etc.


----------



## DisneyKings

Tweevil said:


> I am on the hunt for these little net things for my thread...  It is the only way I can leave my futura unattended.  Seriously, they look like little hairnets that you put on the spool so it unravels nicely.
> 
> Anybody know what their "technical" name is so I can search?  I am in need!
> 
> And - I love all of the outfits posted lately!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!



I don't know the technical name, but did a search for thread net & found some choices.  Never used any, but perhaps I should find some too.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Nicole-so sorry for all you're going through.  Lots of prayers for your family.

Everything posted has been so beautiful!!!


Steph-take care of yourself!  Have you been tested for whooping cough?  I had that just before my January trip.  

Piper-I'm sure you have found someone to send a Mickey postcard.  How about another character?  I would think it would be fun for her to get a whole slew of different characters!  I'ld be happy to send one on May.


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> I haven't been around much due to extreme changes going on.  We are moving to Bend, Oregon.  Have much going on packing and getting things ready.  Dh has to be there on March 1!  We are hoping to be not to far behind.  I am driving with the kids so it will take at least 5 days.  I will be MIA until we get everything settled in Oregon!  hope to talk soon.  I wlll still be on facebook a little!



Have a safe trip! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I honestly teared up.  That is where I get most of my fabric becauase it is the closest and because I can afford it there.  All of the shelves around the sides and up front were completely gone!  They only had one shelf in the middle and some stuff on it but nothing great.  There was hardly any thread and only 2 fat quarters left.  It was super sad!  The lady working back there wasn't very friendly and didn't give me much info.  She just said they were closing they department in May but honestly i don't know if it will last that long because there was hardly anything there.    I just don't understand why they are getting rid of those departments?  Were they losing money?
> 
> I do have pics of the girls at the dance.  I will have to get them in photobucket first.
> 
> I hope your move goes smoothly!


Coldwater use to have a nice selection, I wonder if they still do? I think I will write a letter of complaint about the BC store! 


lauralong81 said:


> Hi All!
> I've pretty much been lurking the past few years on and off, posted a few times asking for suggestions for patterns and I *FINALLY* did my first costume dress.  She still needs some work - the belt is a bit wonky, but I'm overall pretty pleased.  It's Simplicity 2872, my own rendition of it at least... lol.  I did some mods, stitched some leaf veins into the skirt petals and what not.  Any suggestions for shoes?  She of course wants the poof-ball tink shoes but I can't find any green ones to put balls on.  I also can't find those pompom balls that big. Thanks for looking!!!!



That Tink is so cute!!!! You did a wonderful job! Your daughter is absolutely adorable.


----------



## livndisney

I have been working on some customer orders and was so excited to finish a Lilo dress. I was already to ship it out-then remembered the post office is closed tomorrow


----------



## dezimber

teresajoy said:


> Don't say only! No one can go to Disney just once!
> I love the apron!!! That is really good!



Thanks.  I was inspired by all the cute dresses that everyone has been making.  Since I don't have a little girl to play dress up on I had make one for myself.  My 16 year old nephew wants to go back to China so that is the next trip.  We are only 45 minutes from Disneyland so we are still able to get the Dis fix.


----------



## NiniMorris

livndisney said:


> I have been working on some customer orders and was so excited to finish a Lilo dress. I was already to ship it out-then remembered the post office is closed tomorrow



Yeah, I was trying to get my Big Give outfits finished so I could mail them tomorrow, when I realized the post office was closed...so I am using that as my excuse.  The fact that I feel like crap has absolutely nothing to do with it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lauralong81 said:


> Hi All!
> I've pretty much been lurking the past few years on and off, posted a few times asking for suggestions for patterns and I *FINALLY* did my first costume dress.  She still needs some work - the belt is a bit wonky, but I'm overall pretty pleased.  It's Simplicity 2872, my own rendition of it at least... lol.  I did some mods, stitched some leaf veins into the skirt petals and what not.  Any suggestions for shoes?  She of course wants the poof-ball tink shoes but I can't find any green ones to put balls on.  I also can't find those pompom balls that big. Thanks for looking!!!!



Why not look for a pair of slippers?
You could make the pompoms...
use a cereal box- cut out a circle, then cut out the inner part of the circle (leaving about a half inch wide outline)
fold in half
put a strand of the yarn running the bottom length of the inside of the circle
wrap yarn of your choice around and around (leaving the ends of the first strand sticking out
when you have wrapped it to the point that the "inside" of the circle is full- 
tie the strand together in a knot..
cut carefully along the top curve- tie the strand tighter
you should have a pompom now..
I'll see if I can find instructions on utube
this version is a bit different from mine
http://www.kid-craft-central.com/pom-poms.html


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Girls; I'm in a bit of a quandy; got some super cute fabric through my coop, and I really want to do matchine outfits for my youngest niece and her to be born any minute brother.  I'd love to do something for summer, and had actually planned on buying the bubble pattern and making it sleeveless, but looking at it, um, I realize it looks like it's just for girls- oops.  Has anyone tried the romper pattern on ycmt?  Or does anyone else have a good idea of a pattern to try?  I want to do a little dress for my 1 y/o niece, but need something for the little guy.
> 
> Also, any ideas on what to do for the older 2?  They're 10 and 8, so probably won't be into the whole matching outfit thing; but I don't want them to feel left out either...
> 
> Any ideas?




Hi, my name is Ellen, and I have been lurking and trying to read this thread (only part 19) for the past couple of weeks and I think I have now read most of it.  

I am trying to come up with ideas for an upcoming baby shower and was also thinking of the Carly bubble pattern.  The expecting couple have elected not to learn the gender of the baby, so I was thinking it might be cute to make the reversible bubble with a girl side and a boy side.  I thought that the sleeveless version with the right fabrics might work for a boy.  

Last night I started cutting, and I after looking at the shape of it, I thought that if I took in the bottom sides a little it might not be so "bubbly" and look a little less feminine, so I modified the pattern a bit.  I cut it out and started the appliques last night.  I will post a picture when it's done, but I don't have a baby to try it on so I won't know how my modifications affect the fit.  Anyway, thoguht I would share my thoughts and see what others think.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- Love the "whipped up" outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am just jumping in here real quick! (My parents are stopping here tonight on their way to florida and I need to CLEAN everything before they get here!!!!)
> 
> Hannah had her 2 eye appointments this week.
> (refresher- she had appt with first Dr (not surgeon) who said she felt she has Esotropia and required surgery)
> Appt #2- met with surgeon (local) and he said nope, she has Duane's syndrome, a congenital birth defect, can not be fixed with surgery, her head will tilt some, have poor depth perception on left side, and favor right side, approach her from right, maybe glasses with prism when she is older- nothing else they can do)
> Appt #3- With Surgeon at different practice- over hour from my house, he is with the Children's Medical Center, and the office is geared specifically towards children- I like that. Turns out he has written papers, medical journals, etc on both subjects.
> She doesn NOT have duane's syndrome (and he proved it to me by showing her eye is capable of going past the midway point) she DOES have esotropia and she will need surgery in about 2 months.
> 
> So its been a roller coaster the last 3 weeks- first I hated the idea of surgery, but then I hated the idea of a child with a permenant birth defect that would make it difficult for her to drive, function on her left, etc. So, now, while surgery is always scary, I am hopeful that we can assist her eyes so that this will not be lasting.
> 
> I would have LOVED to finish a patricia tunic for my Mom in time for Valentine's Day- but I haven't cut the fabric- almost done taping pattern. It needed to be done today. Hannah has been cranky with all the eye drops, so it's been impossible.
> 
> Her valentine's dress I'm told was a hit (I missed it because Dad had to take her to Pre-K) Imagine a Father in the parking lot at school, making sure her dress and petti are all perfect before going in to school- YUP- he took on that role without a single complaint! God Bless him.


  Nicole.  I just wanted to say good luck with Hannah's surgery.  I am sure she will be fine!  Youa re doing the right thing.
When I was a baby I had 2 lazy eyes and my vision was SO bad I was legaly blind.  My mom took me to dr after dr from the time I was 6 months old and everyone thought my mom was a cared young (she was only 20) new mom who was worrying about nothing.  She finally found a great dr who listened to her and he saved my sight.  I went through countless therapies, medicine and surgery to help my vision and correct my lazy eyes.  Well in my early 20's that same dr actually told my my vision had progressed so much I didn't need glasses/contacts.  I did keep wearing the contacts for the lazy eye.  
Recently my dad had brain surgery to remove a cancerous tumor and my mom noticed his left eye swaying.  So his OT gave him some Therapy and it is now fine.  My mom and the OT talked for a a long time about all the new treatments for lazy eyes etc and my mom was amazed at the things they can do now and frankly she thinks if I was a baby now I wouldn't even have to worry about a lazy eye.  

My point I am trying to she is from a little kids stand point.  She will be fine you are a good mom and the fact you are being SO proactive means she will be just fine.  


An update for those of you who remember me mentioning my dad being dx'd with brain cancer around New years.  Thank GOD his is doing amazing!   There are only small effects from the actual surgery he even went back to work for a few hours one day last week.  He started the chemo and radiation about a week and a half ago.  So far he has only had 1 day where he is nauseous.   He is tired but that is to be expect.  They are being very aggressive in his treatment because for the most part besides the cancer he is in great health.  I just pray with all my heart he can fight this and we can get an all clear in a few months and put this nightmare behind us.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a Sewing TO DO LIST-
> scallopini skirt for gift
> tshirt to match
> Patricia Tunic for my Mother
> 4 shirts for big give
> 
> I have a sewing wish list of projects too--reversible hooded jackets for both girls, heirloom style daygowns for summer for Hannah,etc.. Im thrilled to announce my St Patrick's simply sweet from last year fits Megan perfectly this year!!
> 
> One more story- When Megan heard BOTH grandparents were coming for a "sleepover" (usually its just Mom) she said she and Hannah needed to wear dresses- she chose her St Patrick's day simply sweet (sparkly green) and Hannah had a smocked dress.....to greet Grampy in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to fix red eye, and you can tell, Hannah was in a very quiet mood all afternoon- she is such a smiler, wished she would have here...



What a VERY sweet picture.  And I love their outfits too!  



candicenicole19 said:


> Snow Snow and MORE SNOW!  I have never seen so much snow!  Couldnt leave the house so I caught up on a few things I have been wanting to do!  Here are the results!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a few more that are uploading now!  Thanks for letting me share!  More snow tomorrow...... What to make What to make!!!!!!



All of the pictures are so cute! You did a great job. My favorite is the Alice outfit.  



lauralong81 said:


> Hi All!
> I've pretty much been lurking the past few years on and off, posted a few times asking for suggestions for patterns and I *FINALLY* did my first costume dress.  She still needs some work - the belt is a bit wonky, but I'm overall pretty pleased.  It's Simplicity 2872, my own rendition of it at least... lol.  I did some mods, stitched some leaf veins into the skirt petals and what not.  Any suggestions for shoes?  She of course wants the poof-ball tink shoes but I can't find any green ones to put balls on.  I also can't find those pompom balls that big. Thanks for looking!!!!



Oh my!!  How cute is she!?  Love the Tink outfit too.  

I have spent the weekend doing more quilting....seems like these baby quilts are taking me sooooo long but I am having to be extra careful since I am working with someone elses vintage quilts.  They are turning out really pretty though.  Can't wait to finish them and show them off.

Beside that, I actually made a purse this weekend (the free Debut pattern from YCMT).  I just wanted to try it out and see if I could do it.  It turned out sooooo cute.  I am going to try and squeeze in a couple more this week and I will post a picture of all of them together.  

I also started my BIG GIVE outfits but will have to finish those up next weekend.

All of the outfits posted have been adorable.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Coldwater use to have a nice selection, I wonder if they still do? I think I will write a letter of complaint about the BC store!



Please do!  I contacted headquarters about it but who knows if they will even care.  Maybe if more of us contact them, they will!  I am just so disappointed.  I got a lot of my ribbon, ric rac, thread, notions, supplies, etc there!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

AHHHH!  Can I take a minute to vent....first...I am SICK...some nasty stomach bug...lost 4 pounds last night if that tells you anything!

Next...my dearest DH calls me this morning to let me know that either we have to change our vacation or he has to fly back for one day for a meeting...leaving me alone at WDW with our kids!  First and foremost....neither of us want to change the dates because we were already going the last weekend for SWW (a real must ofr our kids) and then I don't want him to miss a moment of anything at Disney with the kids!  It makes me very sad to think about being there without him...(I'm not married to a Disney hater!)

I guess if he has to fly back I will just spend part of the day at DTD and then the pool...maybe go over to the boardwalk...

but the plus side...he said if he has to fly back we will extend our vacation by two days...so I guess there are some pluses!

Oh...and he now informed my also that he really wants to stay at the suite at ASM instead of the room with the trundle at POR...so I get to change that too!  I feel so tired now!


----------



## Piper

lovesdumbo said:


> Piper-I'm sure you have found someone to send a Mickey postcard. How about another character? I would think it would be fun for her to get a whole slew of different characters! I'ld be happy to send one on May.


 

She does want to eat in the castle one day.  She would probably be tickled to get something from the princesses!  I'll pm you and give you her address!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Heather - Tessa looks beautiful...you may be married to a Disney hater...but he is a GREAT Dad and you can't trade that for anything!

Nicole - Continued prayers for you!  What a difficult time for you.

LOVE all of the outfits posted...you guys are so busy!  I wish I felt better becuase I would so be sewing right now!


I hope everyone had a good Valentine's Day.  My family knows how to pamper me...the went shopping at the Disney Store!  I got a new cool water bottle, a coffee mug, a Tinkerbell snowglobe (she is sitting on spools of thread) and about 5 new t-shirts...all of which I am happy to say I get to take back for a smaller size!!!!   DH was worried I was mad he got them too big, but I was thrilled because I get to go buy a smaller size than I have been in in YEARS!


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay Ladies I have a question for you all!!!  

I am 27 weeks prego (Finally a little boy Yipee) On the routine blood work they found some issues with my blood so I had to go have more done.  

I got a phone call yesterday and they told me that I needed to come in Wed. to talk about the results.  I begged her to tell me what was wrong and I finally got it out of her but now I feel worse because I can not find anything explained in plain english (Its all Medical hoopla) They said I have MRTF Mutation but wouldnt go into details with me about it because she was just a nurse and a doctor has to do that.  

So my question is has anyone ever heard of it?  I am already on High Risk, I see the Dr every 2 weeks, sono every 2 weeks, because of having my girls early and starting labor early with them.  Now I am worried that the problem could have been caused by something else and I cant find any info on it that I can understand!   

Any help would be great.  You ladies (And Guy) are wonderful!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ellenbenny said:


> Hi, my name is Ellen, and I have been lurking and trying to read this thread (only part 19) for the past couple of weeks and I think I have now read most of it.
> 
> I am trying to come up with ideas for an upcoming baby shower and was also thinking of the Carly bubble pattern.  The expecting couple have elected not to learn the gender of the baby, so I was thinking it might be cute to make the reversible bubble with a girl side and a boy side.  I thought that the sleeveless version with the right fabrics might work for a boy.
> 
> Last night I started cutting, and I after looking at the shape of it, I thought that if I took in the bottom sides a little it might not be so "bubbly" and look a little less feminine, so I modified the pattern a bit.  I cut it out and started the appliques last night.  I will post a picture when it's done, but I don't have a baby to try it on so I won't know how my modifications affect the fit.  Anyway, thoguht I would share my thoughts and see what others think.


 Hi!

I've never made the Carly but your idea sounds adorable!  Can't wait to see photos!




minnie2 said:


> An update for those of you who remember me mentioning my dad being dx'd with brain cancer around New years.  Thank GOD his is doing amazing!   There are only small effects from the actual surgery he even went back to work for a few hours one day last week.  He started the chemo and radiation about a week and a half ago.  So far he has only had 1 day where he is nauseous.   He is tired but that is to be expect.  They are being very aggressive in his treatment because for the most part besides the cancer he is in great health.  I just pray with all my heart he can fight this and we can get an all clear in a few months and put this nightmare behind us.


Continued prayers for your Dad.  Nice to hear he's doing so well!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> AHHHH!  Can I take a minute to vent....first...I am SICK...some nasty stomach bug...lost 4 pounds last night if that tells you anything!
> 
> Next...my dearest DH calls me this morning to let me know that either we have to change our vacation or he has to fly back for one day for a meeting...leaving me alone at WDW with our kids!  First and foremost....neither of us want to change the dates because we were already going the last weekend for SWW (a real must ofr our kids) and then I don't want him to miss a moment of anything at Disney with the kids!  It makes me very sad to think about being there without him...(I'm not married to a Disney hater!)
> 
> I guess if he has to fly back I will just spend part of the day at DTD and then the pool...maybe go over to the boardwalk...
> 
> but the plus side...he said if he has to fly back we will extend our vacation by two days...so I guess there are some pluses!
> 
> Oh...and he now informed my also that he really wants to stay at the suite at ASM instead of the room with the trundle at POR...so I get to change that too!  I feel so tired now!


Hope you're feeling better!

Have to say I really LOVED the layout of the family suite!



Piper said:


> She does want to eat in the castle one day.  She would probably be tickled to get something from the princesses!  I'll pm you and give you her address!


I'd love to send her a postcard but I don't think DS(9) and I will be seeing any pricesses.  We have breakfast ADR's for Crystal Palace and Cape May.  How about any of the Pooh characters or Minnie, Goofy or Donald.  We will probably go see the Up characters if they are still around too.



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay Ladies I have a question for you all!!!
> 
> I am 27 weeks prego (Finally a little boy Yipee) On the routine blood work they found some issues with my blood so I had to go have more done.
> 
> I got a phone call yesterday and they told me that I needed to come in Wed. to talk about the results.  I begged her to tell me what was wrong and I finally got it out of her but now I feel worse because I can not find anything explained in plain english (Its all Medical hoopla) They said I have MRTF Mutation but wouldnt go into details with me about it because she was just a nurse and a doctor has to do that.
> 
> So my question is has anyone ever heard of it?  I am already on High Risk, I see the Dr every 2 weeks, sono every 2 weeks, because of having my girls early and starting labor early with them.  Now I am worried that the problem could have been caused by something else and I cant find any info on it that I can understand!
> 
> Any help would be great.  You ladies (And Guy) are wonderful!


I'm sorry to say I don't know anything about that but I wanted to give you a   I cannot imagine how scared you are.  Praying for you and your little boy.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi everyone, it's been awhile since I've been on here, alot going on the last couple of months hope everyone is doing well, I was able to catch up a little bit  and prayers to all who need it right now.


I have a question I hope someone is on here to answer quickly--my DH gave me a serger for Christmas and I am now just getting around to using it, are you supposed to "lock" the stitches at the beginning and end like you do on a reg. machine? or do something to keep them from unraveling if pulled on. Hope this makes sense.  Thanks


----------



## pixiefrnd

For all of those who are on here complaining about Wal Mart getting rid of fabric.  One of our local stores is getting rid of theirs and of course nobody is happy, I used to work there and still talk to alot of the managers, the dept. manager suggested calling the home office and complaining so me and my SIL did and were told that eventually all Wal Mart stores that currently carry fabric would be no longer, they would have pre-packaged stuff  so basically no matter how much we complain, they don't care and will continue with their plan.  As told by another manager, they (wal mart) are taking their business model from Target and will eventually be rid of all outlying service departments, hence less employees to pay.  And I know alot of you are in the same boat as us Wal Mart is inexpensive and convenient and the next closest fabric store for me is 30 min. away, I know alot further for some of you.  This is a total bummer for most of us. Ok my venting is over.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, it's been awhile since I've been on here, alot going on the last couple of months hope everyone is doing well, I was able to catch up a little bit  and prayers to all who need it right now.
> 
> 
> I have a question I hope someone is on here to answer quickly--my DH gave me a serger for Christmas and I am now just getting around to using it, are you supposed to "lock" the stitches at the beginning and end like you do on a reg. machine? or do something to keep them from unraveling if pulled on. Hope this makes sense.  Thanks





I leave a bit of a tail (inch or two) and use a small crochet hook or this other thing I think is supposed to be for turning thin tube right side out, and pull the serger threads back under the serged area.  It sounds confusing but it's really easy.  I can take a pic if you'd like.


----------



## glorib

Hey everyone!  I've been trying to keep up, but keep falling behind as usual!  As always, everyone is so talented and I've loved everything posted!

Nicole and Candice - hugs and prayers for both of you.   (and Candice, all those customs you posted were awesome - Alice was my favorite!)

Teresa and Heather - Teresa, you did a beautiful job on Tessa's dress - she's just gorgeous in it!  And Heather, that photo of Tessa and Henry was just too precious!

Oh, and I love the little Tink that was posted, too!  As for the shoes - does she have any crocs?  When Ella dressed up as Fancy Nancy for her bday a couple years ago, I made a little pom-pom jibbit with a bought pom-pom and a button that was the same size as real jibbit.  I just sewed the pom-pom onto the button, but left a little slack on the thread so that the button would easily go through.  I hope that makes sense.  That was long ago and the crocs and pom-poms are long gone, or I'd take a picture for you. . . 

I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!




























Now I just have to figure out what to sew next. . . I have too many ideas floating around in my head!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm posting pics of what I do with my serger threads because when I read what I just posted, it didn't even make sense to me!  





Step one...slide hook under stitches.




Step 2...grab the tail with whatever hook you're using.




Step 3...pull tail under stitches and trim as needed.


----------



## pixiefrnd

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm posting pics of what I do with my serger threads because when I read what I just posted, it didn't even make sense to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step one...slide hook under stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2...grab the tail with whatever hook you're using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3...pull tail under stitches and trim as needed.



Nanci,
Thank you very much that helps alot, and I did know what you meant in your first post, but I appreciate you taking the time to post pictures. Now off to try and do some sewing.


----------



## Granna4679

glorib said:


> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to sew next. . . I have too many ideas floating around in my head!



Cute, cute, cute!  I love the shirt for Caleb. The fabrics are so cute.  Great choice to put the "starry night" fabric with that.  And how original is that Shamrock shirt.   I bet he loves it.
And my goodness, what a cute cupcake outfit.  The shirt is PERFECTLY adorable.  What a great idea.  I may have to CASE that saying.  I don't have an embroidery machine so it will have to be done another way. But my DGDs absolutely love sprinkles on everything.  LOVE IT!!


----------



## woodkins

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay Ladies I have a question for you all!!!
> 
> I am 27 weeks prego (Finally a little boy Yipee) On the routine blood work they found some issues with my blood so I had to go have more done.
> 
> I got a phone call yesterday and they told me that I needed to come in Wed. to talk about the results.  I begged her to tell me what was wrong and I finally got it out of her but now I feel worse because I can not find anything explained in plain english (Its all Medical hoopla) They said I have MRTF Mutation but wouldnt go into details with me about it because she was just a nurse and a doctor has to do that.
> 
> So my question is has anyone ever heard of it?  I am already on High Risk, I see the Dr every 2 weeks, sono every 2 weeks, because of having my girls early and starting labor early with them.  Now I am worried that the problem could have been caused by something else and I cant find any info on it that I can understand!
> 
> Any help would be great.  You ladies (And Guy) are wonderful!



I don't know anything about MRTF but I can offer support and prayers. I also had a high risk pregnancy and I know the stress that you are under. The best advice I can offer is Don't Google it!! You will make yourself crazy. Please try to relax and know that we are all praying for you and your baby.


----------



## Jaylin

oh, HELP!!!! Finally 2 of my 4 DC are asleep and I'm trying to figure out my Embroidery part of my machine....silly question.... how do you hoop a tshirt?  Do you have to take the shirt apart so you have a flat area....I have it hooped right now(as is) and what do I do with the arms and back of shirt?  Everything looks like it will be in the way of the embroidery area?  Hope that question made sense!!!!  I've been looking everywhere online and can't find an answer.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Jaylin said:


> oh, HELP!!!! Finally 2 of my 4 DC are asleep and I'm trying to figure out my Embroidery part of my machine....silly question.... how do you hoop a tshirt?  Do you have to take the shirt apart so you have a flat area....I have it hooped right now(as is) and what do I do with the arms and back of shirt?  Everything looks like it will be in the way of the embroidery area?  Hope that question made sense!!!!  I've been looking everywhere online and can't find an answer.



It's not easy to explain, pics would be better but that would take me all day with dial up LOL.  Turn the T inside out.  Lay the bottom part of the hoop down place T on top (make sure it is centered and straight)--so that the back of the front  of the T is on the hoop. Now slide the top of the hoop inside the T and put the hoop together, put it on the machine and 'roll' the shirt out of the way so that you can see the hooped part of the shirt. Some people use binder clips to help keep the extra out of the way.  The only time I take a shirt apart is if it is infant size.  Hope this helps some and maybe someone has pics. they can post for you.  Good Luck!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

T-shirts are tough, especially the smaller sizes and any size in a big hoop.  I don't hoop my shirt, I hoop the stabilizer only, and use spray adhesive to hold my shirt in place...it's hard to hoop knits without making a distortion.  Then you pretty much just have to keep an eye on it until the job is done, gently holding the excess out of the way as needed.  There is a blog about this on swakembroidery dot com, but I think they might be having server issues because I tried to link it for you, and I can't get onto the sister site YCMT either.


----------



## Tinker_

Adorable work glorib!!!  Wow- you guys have some impressive stuff!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

candicenicole19 said:


> Sorry to be a bother with posting more pictures but here is Abby's Snow White dress!  I like it better as a full length Vida then with the jeans and she just adores it!



This looks really great. I've ordered a Vida pattern, so I plan on trying something soon. Where did you get your appliques? 



pixiefrnd said:


> For all of those who are on here complaining about Wal Mart getting rid of fabric.  One of our local stores is getting rid of theirs and of course nobody is happy, I used to work there and still talk to alot of the managers, the dept. manager suggested calling the home office and complaining so me and my SIL did and were told that eventually all Wal Mart stores that currently carry fabric would be no longer, they would have pre-packaged stuff  so basically no matter how much we complain, they don't care and will continue with their plan.  As told by another manager, they (wal mart) are taking their business model from Target and will eventually be rid of all outlying service departments, hence less employees to pay.  And I know alot of you are in the same boat as us Wal Mart is inexpensive and convenient and the next closest fabric store for me is 30 min. away, I know alot further for some of you.  This is a total bummer for most of us. Ok my venting is over.



Our Wallies told us some time ago that all the stores would be getting rid of it. But when was up to the district manager. If the district manager supported it, then his stores would keep it until he didn't I suppose. Anyway, one of stores is supposed to be getting all the fabric when it goes out. But I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Tinker_

I think I can help with some of the WM questions   DF is a store manager for Walmart, but is also in charge of rolling out and developing new programs (we live 30 min from the home office).  As of right now, they are making the decision on a store by store basis.  WM has developed a criteria on what each department needs to do in sales vs how much it costs to run the area, and the need for the fabric in each area (IE- no other stores in the area sell it).  DF's store is actually getting a remodel in May, and will be keeping fabric, however, on a much smaller scale.  It won't be pre cut- regular bolts, but just in one "valley" as we WM people call it.  I agree with you guys- I don't sew as much as you guys do- but I think it stinks!  I took DS to find some fabric to do a Woody costume for him last week, and had no luck finding anything that would work!  I am glad to see there are a lot of online retailers selling some cute prints- but having them at WM makes it much more affordable!


----------



## lauralong81

glorib said:


> Oh, and I love the little Tink that was posted, too!  As for the shoes - does she have any crocs?  When Ella dressed up as Fancy Nancy for her bday a couple years ago, I made a little pom-pom jibbit with a bought pom-pom and a button that was the same size as real jibbit.  I just sewed the pom-pom onto the button, but left a little slack on the thread so that the button would easily go through.  I hope that makes sense.  That was long ago and the crocs and pom-poms are long gone, or I'd take a picture for you. . .
> 
> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!



My DS is in love with this shirt!!!  Where did you get the fabric, I've been trying to find Buzz for a bit but can't seem to find it locally.  I've never bought fabric over the internet, but looks like I might have to suck it up and do it this time.  I love the print you used, if you don't mind sharing where it's from?

& Thanks so much for the advice on the tink shoes, that makes total sense!  Now to find some light green crocs...


----------



## minnie2

glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been trying to keep up, but keep falling behind as usual!  As always, everyone is so talented and I've loved everything posted!
> 
> Nicole and Candice - hugs and prayers for both of you.   (and Candice, all those customs you posted were awesome - Alice was my favorite!)
> 
> Teresa and Heather - Teresa, you did a beautiful job on Tessa's dress - she's just gorgeous in it!  And Heather, that photo of Tessa and Henry was just too precious!
> 
> Oh, and I love the little Tink that was posted, too!  As for the shoes - does she have any crocs?  When Ella dressed up as Fancy Nancy for her bday a couple years ago, I made a little pom-pom jibbit with a bought pom-pom and a button that was the same size as real jibbit.  I just sewed the pom-pom onto the button, but left a little slack on the thread so that the button would easily go through.  I hope that makes sense.  That was long ago and the crocs and pom-poms are long gone, or I'd take a picture for you. . .
> 
> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to sew next. . . I have too many ideas floating around in my head!



So great!!!




QUESTION
I am trying to decide if i should make customs for the premiere of Alice in Wonderland and if so what should I do????
We were invited to a special screening in 3d.  My kids are 10 and 7. I was thinking applique tshirt but what?????


----------



## lovesdumbo

glorib said:


> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!


WOW!  Everything is so great.  LOVE that Buzz shirt!



lauralong81 said:


> My DS is in love with this shirt!!!  Where did you get the fabric, I've been trying to find Buzz for a bit but can't seem to find it locally.  I've never bought fabric over the internet, but looks like I might have to suck it up and do it this time.  I love the print you used, if you don't mind sharing where it's from?


I bought some of that at www.fabricsgalore.com but I don't see it there anymore.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been trying to keep up, but keep falling behind as usual!  As always, everyone is so talented and I've loved everything posted!
> 
> Nicole and Candice - hugs and prayers for both of you.   (and Candice, all those customs you posted were awesome - Alice was my favorite!)
> 
> Teresa and Heather - Teresa, you did a beautiful job on Tessa's dress - she's just gorgeous in it!  And Heather, that photo of Tessa and Henry was just too precious!
> 
> Oh, and I love the little Tink that was posted, too!  As for the shoes - does she have any crocs?  When Ella dressed up as Fancy Nancy for her bday a couple years ago, I made a little pom-pom jibbit with a bought pom-pom and a button that was the same size as real jibbit.  I just sewed the pom-pom onto the button, but left a little slack on the thread so that the button would easily go through.  I hope that makes sense.  That was long ago and the crocs and pom-poms are long gone, or I'd take a picture for you. . .
> 
> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to sew next. . . I have too many ideas floating around in my head!



I LOVE the ZURG shirt!!  How cool is that applique!!  You must have a HUGENORMOUS hoop for that!  I bought that Sham-rock design too, and I've been stewing about what type of shirt to put it on, I like the reglan idea.  If you don't mind me asking you make it or buy it somewhere??

And your little girl is precious as always too!! The cupcake skirt is adorable. Didn't want to leave that out, but I have all boys at the moment, so your son's shirts stood out to me.


----------



## NiniMorris

Ahhhh...see that...I'm human again.

I survived a short shopping trip for new shoes, and actually made hamburger soup for dinner.  Then DD9 and her dad started talking about the father - daughter coming up in two weeks.  She has designed her outfit.

She wants a twirl skirt made out of colors like the quilt I made her and a peasant top.  I just happen to have a bit of that fabric left, so we went down and searched for enough to make the skirt.

I spent an hour in the studio and feel so much better now!  I really missed my studio!  Hopefully I will get the Big Give dresses done tomorrow so we can start on her father - daughter outfit tomorrow night!  Since she is out of school this week for intersession we should be able to get it finished this week.  I know I could do it in a few hours, but since she is helping, it may take a bit longer!


Still am not 100% well, but I now feel like I am on the road to recovery!

Nini


----------



## Jaylin

oh, everything looking so cute guys...shout out later, promise!  It's just been 5hrs and I'm still working on my 1st applique!  My first attempt I got my sleeve & back of shirt caught during the stitching....had to start over, it was a mess.  Then I decided to just try on a scrap fabric instead of another shirt...I was almost done, and during the satin stitch, my thread got tangled and broke my needle!!!!  So attempt #3, back to the tshirt, did great, was on the satin stitch and my thread got tangled again, saw it happening though and stopped it.  But the satin stitch in that part looks bad....is there anyway to just do that step over without running the entire design again?


----------



## Jaylin

oh, never mind, I finally figured it out....I love my machine!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

minnie2 said:


> So great!!!
> 
> QUESTION
> I am trying to decide if i should make customs for the premiere of Alice in Wonderland and if so what should I do????
> We were invited to a special screening in 3d.  My kids are 10 and 7. I was thinking applique tshirt but what?????



I'm working on a custom for the movie!!  I hope to have it done this week.  I know, no help, but I wanted to share LOL!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> I spent an hour in the studio and feel so much better now!  I really missed my studio!  Hopefully I will get the Big Give dresses done tomorrow so we can start on her father - daughter outfit tomorrow night!  Since she is out of school this week for intersession we should be able to get it finished this week.  I know I could do it in a few hours, but since she is helping, it may take a bit longer!
> 
> 
> Still am not 100% well, but I now feel like I am on the road to recovery!
> 
> Nini



Glad you are feeling better.  I know you answered this question for me but I can't remember what you said...sorry...anyway, I am getting ready to order my machine and I know you ordered the prewound bobbins from marathon.  Does the pe770 need size A or L?  Thanks for answering it twice!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am getting ready to order my new embroidery machine and Joann.com actually has it with free shipping tonight...even the express shipping.  Does anyone know if this offer for the free shipping expires tonight?    Is it okay to order it through them?


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am getting ready to order my new embroidery machine and Joann.com actually has it with free shipping tonight...even the express shipping.  Does anyone know if this offer for the free shipping expires tonight?    Is it okay to order it through them?



it could be fine - but I've had serious issues ordering online at Joann.com.  It is one of the only places that I refuse to place an order online because the issues were so bad.  I don't know that i would trust them to honor the free shipping, honestly.


----------



## Jaylin

I'm sorry to be a total pain in the hiney tonight!  I'm just so excited everything is working...I'll definately post a pic tormorrw....One last question, I want to buy some additional fonts from Etsy (mainly the disney font)  Is it better to get the satin stitch or the fill stitch version?  I would think the satin would look better, but the fill probably holds up better.....
Any thoughts??  As usual, thank you!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> it could be fine - but I've had serious issues ordering online at Joann.com.  It is one of the only places that I refuse to place an order online because the issues were so bad.  I don't know that i would trust them to honor the free shipping, honestly.



Thanks!  I had trouble with them during Christmas too.  Right now I am up to where my cc info needs to be put in.  So don't they have to honor that?  Did they charge your cc with a different amount than what they showed you on the computer screen?


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Hey all! I'm working on skirts and ruffle butt diaper covers for my kiddos for our trip in May, and I need to do a rolled hem. Don't have a serger, but am using a Janome Memory Craft 5000. 

Question is: will an overedge foot give me basically the same result for a rolled hem? I tried it on some scraps, but it didn't look as good as a rolled hem. Is there any other way to do this? Trying to avoid having to iron and finish my edges that way, but will do if need be! TIA!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Here is what I've made so far: Carla C Patchwork Twirl for Kayleigh & Lillian, and Pillowcase Dress for baby Carlin. The tops the bigger girls are wearing is actually Carlin's pillowcase dress, just wanted to see what it would look like all together! Thanks to all for your inspiration!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Nevermind.  After reading return policies, I think I will get it through someone else just in case something is wrong.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I have been working on some customer orders and was so excited to finish a Lilo dress. I was already to ship it out-then remembered the post office is closed tomorrow



I hate that! I need to see this Lilo dress!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been trying to keep up, but keep falling behind as usual!  As always, everyone is so talented and I've loved everything posted!
> 
> Nicole and Candice - hugs and prayers for both of you.   (and Candice, all those customs you posted were awesome - Alice was my favorite!)
> 
> Teresa and Heather - Teresa, you did a beautiful job on Tessa's dress - she's just gorgeous in it!  And Heather, that photo of Tessa and Henry was just too precious!
> 
> Oh, and I love the little Tink that was posted, too!  As for the shoes - does she have any crocs?  When Ella dressed up as Fancy Nancy for her bday a couple years ago, I made a little pom-pom jibbit with a bought pom-pom and a button that was the same size as real jibbit.  I just sewed the pom-pom onto the button, but left a little slack on the thread so that the button would easily go through.  I hope that makes sense.  That was long ago and the crocs and pom-poms are long gone, or I'd take a picture for you. . .
> 
> I have a couple of new projects.  Two finally for Caleb.  I was feeling bad that I hadn't made anything yet for him for our trip!
> Now I just have to figure out what to sew next. . . I have too many ideas floating around in my head!



Wow! Don't you get tired with all that sewing? These look fabulous! (who else hears Sharpay singing in their head when they type fabulous??) Caleb and Ella are just growing up so fast! You should make them stop it! 

*ETA: Here, this post, this is how big Ella should be:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19218979&postcount=2161*

That little ruffle dress is how I always think of Ella! 



NiniMorris said:


> Ahhhh...see that...I'm human again.
> 
> I survived a short shopping trip for new shoes, and actually made hamburger soup for dinner.  Then DD9 and her dad started talking about the father - daughter coming up in two weeks.  She has designed her outfit.
> 
> She wants a twirl skirt made out of colors like the quilt I made her and a peasant top.  I just happen to have a bit of that fabric left, so we went down and searched for enough to make the skirt.
> 
> I spent an hour in the studio and feel so much better now!  I really missed my studio!  Hopefully I will get the Big Give dresses done tomorrow so we can start on her father - daughter outfit tomorrow night!  Since she is out of school this week for intersession we should be able to get it finished this week.  I know I could do it in a few hours, but since she is helping, it may take a bit longer!
> 
> 
> Still am not 100% well, but I now feel like I am on the road to recovery!
> 
> Nini



I can't wait to see the outfit! I'm glad you are feeling better! Lydia's father daughter dance must  be the same night. 



2cutekidz said:


> I'm working on a custom for the movie!!  I hope to have it done this week.  I know, no help, but I wanted to share LOL!



TEASE! 



dmbdisneymom said:


> Here is what I've made so far: Carla C Patchwork Twirl for Kayleigh & Lillian, and Pillowcase Dress for baby Carlin. The tops the bigger girls are wearing is actually Carlin's pillowcase dress, just wanted to see what it would look like all together! Thanks to all for your inspiration!



Your daughters are cuties!!! I love these outfits, you did such a wonderful job on these! I love the fabrics. 

Could you have your daughter move over a bit, I would like to see that picture behind her!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> *ETA: Here, this post, this is how big Ella should be:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19218979&postcount=2161*
> 
> That little ruffle dress is how I always think of Ella!



Me too! Little sweetie pie!

I took the kids to the Y yesterday and told the guy working at the front counter I wanted to sign up the little kids for tennis and he said, Stephanie, those aren't little kids any more! I was


----------



## RMAMom

Hi all! I just caught up and boy you have all been busy.

I am so sorry for those of you losing your WM fabric, that really stinks! Wouldn't it be nice though if one of the fabric stores noticed the void and started expanding! We just had an old K-Mart close and every time I pass it I think it would make a nice Hancock Fabrics!

Everything posted is just beautiful. I have managed to finish my nephew's bowling shirt. It was very exciting to actually see it come together, I would have never done it without all of you. I was really worried about the button holes, it was a learning process but really pretty easy. I figured it all out just in time because my DDIL called last week to tell me that my second Grandchild, due in June, is a boy!!!!! 

OK, I'm off to work but I wanted to post and say hello. I'll post a picture of the shirt and the easy fits I made to go with it when I get a minute. This working thing really cuts into my free time! 

Blessings and a good day,
Mary


----------



## CastleCreations

Here's a picture of my baby...LOL


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Glad you are feeling better.  I know you answered this question for me but I can't remember what you said...sorry...anyway, I am getting ready to order my machine and I know you ordered the prewound bobbins from marathon.  Does the pe770 need size A or L?  Thanks for answering it twice!





The Brother PE 770 takes a size A bobbin.  I actually did not get my bobbins from Marathon...yet.  Marathon is going to be at the Atlanta Sewing and Quilt Show in 3 weeks, so I will pick mine up there...hoping for some good show sales and no shipping!  

So far, I have been winding my own bobbins, but I'm not all that happy with it.  Since I use prewounds so much, it is really hard for me to accept the poor quality of the manual ones!

Nini


----------



## minnie2

2cutekidz said:


> I'm working on a custom for the movie!!  I hope to have it done this week.  I know, no help, but I wanted to share LOL!



Can't wait to see!!!  I just feel like I should make a custom because going to a special screening is pretty cool BUT no clue what to do....  Shocking me and my kids were never big fans o Alice movie so I am not inspired.


----------



## NiniMorris

I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls.... 

If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.

Nini


----------



## cydswipe

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini



Hi there...
Isn't that the fashion toys for tweens?  I looked into it for my DD9 for Christmas.  I think I've seen it at my local Walmart (very small selection).  I know for sure, I saw it at Toys R Us.  I ended up buying my DD project runway stuff.  (just a small starter kit, so she had "something" under the tree!)

I found both of the brands to be a rip off.  Overpriced for what the child actually gets... but then again, we understand the price of fabric and little accessories!
)


----------



## minnie2

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini


I didn't see the show but I just looked them up and frankly I want them!!!!!


----------



## BBGirl

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini



My DD got a set of these at Target.  It was not what I expected.  It's 4 pieces of surged fabric that she would fold and place around and tuck-into the doll.  Then stickers for accessories.  It's already in the trash so sorry no picture.


----------



## woodkins

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini



They have had them at our Target store for months. From my dd7's friends they have said they are lame, that the fabric doesn't stay on, you can't make it look the way you want etc. They may just be too young for it, but that is the feedback they gave.


----------



## Haganfam5

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini



Hi! My DD6 Julia has these and LOVES them! They have them at Walmart and Toys R Us as others have mentioned. I don't think I would have spent all that money (like $30. or $35. for the case and starter kit) but she got it for Christmas from her aunt. You can buy just a single dress form for around $10 if you want. It just uses small pieces of fabric serged at the ends, that you could make yourself. Again, my daughter loves fashion and clothes (as many of us know ) so she just loves it. It is perfect for her. Hope that helps!


----------



## GrammaBelle

I finally received some knit fabric I'd ordered online, and I'm now preparing to make 4 Olivia dresses for the DGDs.  First of all, when I opened the paper to trace the pattern, I just about cried!  What a mess, all the pieces overlapping with all the sizes. Oh well, taking it slowly I think I can do it.

Question--has anyone made the dress without the hood?  I don't think the girls will really like that hanging down their backs; they've never had their hair cut, and the three oldest have looooooong ponytails and braids.  The hood will just get in the way. I figure I can just swap out a facing?

Any pointers from anyone before I get started will be much appreciated!  I checked the bookmarks, but didn't find anything on this dress.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Ahhhh...see that...I'm human again.
> 
> I survived a short shopping trip for new shoes, and actually made hamburger soup for dinner.
> Nini



Hey Nini, tell me about that Hamburger soup!! I love soup in this weather. Now that my throat is better ............... did I tell anyone I had tonsilitis? Now I know how a little kid feels!!.......... I am ready for something hot again. 

Sally


----------



## Haganfam5

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! My DD6 Julia has these and LOVES them! They have them at Walmart and Toys R Us as others have mentioned. I don't think I would have spent all that money (like $30. or $35. for the case and starter kit) but she got it for Christmas from her aunt. You can buy just a single dress form for around $10 if you want. It just uses small pieces of fabric serged at the ends, that you could make yourself. Again, my daughter loves fashion and clothes (as many of us know ) so she just loves it. It is perfect for her. Hope that helps!



Oh, one more thing. She/we don't seem to have a problem with the fabric falling off or not sticking in the back. Sometimes it slides down the chest but that's because the dress-form is slippery plastic an if you pull the fabric too tight around the waist it will slide down. Maybe an older girl would get bored with it after a little bit but my daughter seems to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## glorib

lauralong81 said:


> My DS is in love with this shirt!!!  Where did you get the fabric, I've been trying to find Buzz for a bit but can't seem to find it locally.  I've never bought fabric over the internet, but looks like I might have to suck it up and do it this time.  I love the print you used, if you don't mind sharing where it's from?
> 
> & Thanks so much for the advice on the tink shoes, that makes total sense!  Now to find some light green crocs...



I got the fabric at Hancock about two years ago. . . but I have seen it on that auction site we're not supposed to talk about. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE the ZURG shirt!!  How cool is that applique!!  You must have a HUGENORMOUS hoop for that!  I bought that Sham-rock design too, and I've been stewing about what type of shirt to put it on, I like the reglan idea.  If you don't mind me asking you make it or buy it somewhere??
> 
> And your little girl is precious as always too!! The cupcake skirt is adorable. Didn't want to leave that out, but I have all boys at the moment, so your son's shirts stood out to me.



LOL!  I wish I had a hugenormous hoop!  I did Zurg by hand!



dmbdisneymom said:


> Here is what I've made so far: Carla C Patchwork Twirl for Kayleigh & Lillian, and Pillowcase Dress for baby Carlin. The tops the bigger girls are wearing is actually Carlin's pillowcase dress, just wanted to see what it would look like all together! Thanks to all for your inspiration!



Cute!  I love the fabrics - that touch of green looks great!



teresajoy said:


> Wow! Don't you get tired with all that sewing? These look fabulous! (who else hears Sharpay singing in their head when they type fabulous??) Caleb and Ella are just growing up so fast! You should make them stop it!
> 
> *ETA: Here, this post, this is how big Ella should be:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19218979&postcount=2161*
> 
> That little ruffle dress is how I always think of Ella!



I know!  Look how little!  I miss my baby Ella, but she's awful fun at this age, too - she's my little comedienne - always cracking me up! I ask them all the time to please stop growing up, but they never listen!  Maybe if I tell them that others are demanding it, too, they'll finally give in!



CastleCreations said:


> Here's a picture of my baby...LOL



Cute - Love the Fancy Nancy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all, I can't find the sham rock design you're using anywhere- can someone help me out with where to find it?

Also, Dad was moved to the Rehab floor today; and for the first time he sounded like himself and was cracking a few jokes; thanks for all your prayers; I know God is with him.


----------



## busy mommy

I've been having a hard time trying to keep up with you all lately.  Life has been crazy.  I took Maddie to have her birthday picture made.  The proofs are online, but I don't know how to link the pictures to here, so if anyone would like to see my brand new three year old, send me a pm and I can send you a link and the password.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Yay!  Just got my Feliz pattern in the mail!  I really want to give it a try, but I have a couple other projects I am working on at the moment (hope to have pics to show you soon!), so I will have to back-burner it for a week or so.  Can't wait to give it a try, though!

I had a little trouble finding it in stock, so if you are like me and have always wanted to try it but not purchased the pattern yet, you may want to go ahead and get it before they are all gone!  It has been discontinued, so who knows how hard it will get to find....

Can't wait to show you what I am working on now - hoping to finish up today or tomorrow so I can get some good pics.  Let's just say, I am truly amazed at what you can do with a simply sweet and some imagination!  How's that for a tease?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

BIG GIVE ADVICE NEEDED...

I am planning to make tshirts for the adults...

I was thinking for the women maybe a 5x7 sized design, center-front, should I go bigger?

For the Men should I do a larger design on the back of their shirts instead?

If not these options- than what??


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Me too! Little sweetie pie!
> 
> I took the kids to the Y yesterday and told the guy working at the front counter I wanted to sign up the little kids for tennis and he said, Stephanie, those aren't little kids any more! I was



What does he know! 



CastleCreations said:


> Here's a picture of my baby...LOL



I love that Fancy Nancy outfit!!! She is growing too fast too though! 



glorib said:


> I know!  Look how little!  I miss my baby Ella, but she's awful fun at this age, too - she's my little comedienne - always cracking me up! I ask them all the time to please stop growing up, but they never listen!  Maybe if I tell them that others are demanding it, too, they'll finally give in!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute - Love the Fancy Nancy!



I know what you mean. Each age is so special. Well, except for those few difficult years from 18 months to age 8 with Corey.   Really, he was a very good kid, but he was a bit more trying at that time! He is absolutely delightful at 17! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I can't find the sham rock design you're using anywhere- can someone help me out with where to find it?
> 
> Also, Dad was moved to the Rehab floor today; and for the first time he sounded like himself and was cracking a few jokes; thanks for all your prayers; I know God is with him.



That is so good to hear!


----------



## livndisney

Could I ask for some prayers please?

My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.

Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.


----------



## teresajoy

I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



We should talk 
GOOD for you!


----------



## desparatelydisney

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



 Welcome to the biggest, best, scariest, most rewarding roller coaster ride ever!!


I need help???  Without digging thru 10 DISboutiquers threads, someone made a Disney-Hawaiian style vida or Feliz in the last 18 months and I remember loving the fabrics in it.  Could whoever made it repost?  I am also going to go check the Photobucket group acct right now.

TIA!

MMM


----------



## CastleCreations

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> We should talk
> GOOD for you!



With all of us homeschooling now...we should have a Disboutiquers Homeschool Group. LOL


----------



## livndisney

CastleCreations said:


> With all of us homeschooling now...we should have a Disboutiquers Homeschool Group. LOL



There is already a Disney Homeschool group on yahoo.


----------



## desparatelydisney

CastleCreations said:


> With all of us homeschooling now...we should have a Disboutiquers Homeschool Group. LOL



Do you know about the Homeschool Chat thread here on the DIS?


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)





CastleCreations said:


> This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa



I would be very interested in learning what curriculums y'all are planning on using.  My DD is only nearly 4 months old, but since I recently found out she'd be held back due to her age when starting school I figure it is not too early to start researching. 

btw, have been quiet and following for the last week or so and am praying for all the needs that have been mentioned.


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)





CastleCreations said:


> This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa



Congratulations on taking the leap! We started homeschooling when my oldest was in 8th grade, she is now 25 and my baby is 16 and finishing her High School years at home.
As you probably already know if you google homeschooling you will get more info than you can digest but I wanted to mention to you that there are very specific curriculums out there. If you want Catholic Homeschooling, Jewish Homeschooling, Christian Homeschooling, Secular Homeschooling... you get the idea, google what your looking for and it will help to narrow down to choices that you need. Also don't forget to put in your state and the word homeschooling, County and homeschooling and even your town and state homeschooling. That's a great way to find your local groups, activities and conferences. The conferences start in the Spring so if you look now you wont miss out! 
Have fun with your kids, it was the best time of my life!
Mary


----------



## livndisney

CastleCreations said:


> This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa



Before you fill out "paperwork" check the laws.
What county are you in?


----------



## rascalsmommy

Hi everybody! I just found this thread sometime last week and have been spending the last few nights catching up : ) It's nice to know that there are others that sew their own Disney customs. I've been doing it for years and am really inspired by all your work. I'll have to post a few pics of some of my creations sometime soon.



tvgirlmin said:


> Yay! Just got my Feliz pattern in the mail!
> 
> I had a little trouble finding it in stock, so if you are like me and have always wanted to try it but not purchased the pattern yet, you may want to go ahead and get it before they are all gone!  It has been discontinued, so who knows how hard it will get to find....



Just an FYI...I just ordered the new Fabernmix book, Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys' and Girls' Outfits, and it includes the Feliz pattern in it and 9 others. It is only $16.49 at Amazon right now. The photos inside are gorgeous! It's a good alternative if you can't find the Feliz pattern in stock.


----------



## desparatelydisney

livndisney said:


> Could I ask for some prayers please?
> 
> My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.
> 
> Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.




prayers said 



desparatelydisney said:


> I need help???  Without digging thru 10 DISboutiquers threads, someone made a Disney-Hawaiian style vida or Feliz in the last 18 months and I remember loving the fabrics in it.  Could whoever made it repost?  I am also going to go check the Photobucket group acct right now.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> MMM



Okay...I have searched the group acct and done 30 minutes of keyword searching the DIS with no success.  If anyone remembers the dress I am talking about please let me know :-D


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I can't find the sham rock design you're using anywhere- can someone help me out with where to find it?
> 
> Also, Dad was moved to the Rehab floor today; and for the first time he sounded like himself and was cracking a few jokes; thanks for all your prayers; I know God is with him.



YAY DAD!!! on the road to recovery!! Prayers continue though!!!
I love that Sham Rock design too!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> BIG GIVE ADVICE NEEDED...
> 
> I am planning to make tshirts for the adults...
> 
> I was thinking for the women maybe a 5x7 sized design, center-front, should I go bigger?
> 
> For the Men should I do a larger design on the back of their shirts instead?
> 
> If not these options- than what??



I love your ideas - I only have a 4x4 and still have fun with it, but of course have hoop envy!!! lol!!!  My DH likes things on the front of his shirt, but he is a BIG KID!!!! lol I think what ever way you go they will like - its DISNEY afterall!!!!!!! Which is nice - one year I walked around with Mickey Christmas Antlers and Billy was wearing a Mickey Santa hat for the whole week!!  Why do we do that!!!


livndisney said:


> Could I ask for some prayers please?
> 
> My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.
> 
> Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.



Oh C, prayers being sent up, falls are so scarey! and heart problems too!!!



rascalsmommy said:


> .
> Just an FYI...I just ordered the new Fabernmix book, Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys' and Girls' Outfits, and it includes the Feliz pattern in it and 9 others. It is only $16.49 at Amazon right now. The photos inside are gorgeous! It's a good alternative if you can't find the Feliz pattern in stock.


What other patterns are in the book - is the Vida in there?????? Im so tempted!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> We should talk
> GOOD for you!



PM me! I need all the info I can get! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Welcome to the biggest, best, scariest, most rewarding roller coaster ride ever!!
> 
> 
> I need help???  Without digging thru 10 DISboutiquers threads, someone made a Disney-Hawaiian style vida or Feliz in the last 18 months and I remember loving the fabrics in it.  Could whoever made it repost?  I am also going to go check the Photobucket group acct right now.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> MMM



Thanks!

Usually I'm pretty good at remembering things, but I don't remember who made that. 



CastleCreations said:


> This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa



That's is pretty neat! I didn't even know you were thinking about it!



RMAMom said:


> Congratulations on taking the leap! We started homeschooling when my oldest was in 8th grade, she is now 25 and my baby is 16 and finishing her High School years at home.
> As you probably already know if you google homeschooling you will get more info than you can digest but I wanted to mention to you that there are very specific curriculums out there. If you want Catholic Homeschooling, Jewish Homeschooling, Christian Homeschooling, Secular Homeschooling... you get the idea, google what your looking for and it will help to narrow down to choices that you need. Also don't forget to put in your state and the word homeschooling, County and homeschooling and even your town and state homeschooling. That's a great way to find your local groups, activities and conferences. The conferences start in the Spring so if you look now you wont miss out!
> Have fun with your kids, it was the best time of my life!
> Mary



Thanks! I think we'll start Arminda next year. She will be going into 7th grade. Lydia is in 1st. 



livndisney said:


> Could I ask for some prayers please?
> 
> My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.
> 
> Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.



  Of course you can have prayers! I hope your aunt and Mom's husband are both ok!


----------



## mgmsmommy

NiniMorris said:


> I just watched GMA and they showed a new toy called Harumika....has anyone else seen this?  I haven't seen it in stores yet but it looks like my daughter would LOVE this.  She is a budding designer, and already is trying to make clothes for her dolls....
> 
> If someone see these in a store, let me know please.  I want to see it in person before I actually purchase one for her.
> 
> Nini



My dd Morgan got 1 for Christmas & she and Sierra liked it so much that Sierra had to have her own for her bday.  you dont get much fabric with the set but that was fine by me since they have really ben more interested in using some of my scrap fabrics so they could match the outfits they were making.


----------



## kimmylaj

livndisney said:


> Could I ask for some prayers please?
> 
> My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.
> 
> Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.



prayers said


----------



## h518may

billwendy said:


> What other patterns are in the book - is the Vida in there?????? Im so tempted!



I got the book last weekend and really like it.  The Vida is not in it(I actually still need the Vida).  Here is a list of the patterns from the book

Imke Shirt 
Riviera Leggings and Shorts 
Brooklyn Tank Top 
Brooklyn Shrug 
Insa Skirt 
Dortje Trousers 
Avalon Jacket 
Silver Lake Windbreaker 
Feliz Party Dress 
Manhattan Special Occassion Dress 

One thing that I hadn't thought about with the patterns is that they are on tissue paper.  I don't find this to bothersome because the patterns have to be traced anyway.  But tissue never holds up as well. On a great note is the price at amazon isn't much more that one of the patterns would be alone.


----------



## eeyore3847

I am officially a slacker around here. The wedding plans have been keeping me busy.. and 3 kids...lol
Here are 2 outfits I completed in the past week!!





and a little pocket dress!





Lori

now off to catch up


----------



## Tweevil

Guys, I need your help....
I was going to post this on the community board but thought I'd better post it here.  My son (11) is a smart kid, he retains things and gets A & B's.  He is no snowflake and is a pain in the patootie sometimes too!
I have been in conversation with his teacher about his work in grammar/writing because she said he doesn't want to write.  I have worked with him for his whole school life about this problem.  If it is a situational question (tell me about a time you and a friend did... OR tell me about your summer vacation) he gets stumped.  He freezes, can't think of anything, gets hung up on the simpliest of things.  One paper he had to write to a "friend" overseas and he knew what he wanted to write in his head - he wrote Dear... he didn't go any further because he couldn't decide on a name.  I just got his report card and he went from A to D for last term in that grade - all others either went up or maintained the same level. 
This year I have tried everything I  know of and I just am at my wits end!  Each lesson that he brings home ends in tears, frustration, and it's not good.  
I live in a rural area and there are no tutor locations or anything like that here.  I have asked numerous times for recommendations from the school and I get nothing.  I have asked for him to have assistance and his teacher said to me that he doesn't need it - he is being defiant.  I don't know what kept me from putting her out right there....

So if you are still with me... does anyone have experience with this?  Do you know of any resources to help me help him?

I am also trying to get in to see a counselor to make sure it isn't defiant - I would imagine that would impact all aspects so I am not sure that is what it is but somethings gotta give.

Thanks for listening to me...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

rascalsmommy said:


> Just an FYI...I just ordered the new Fabernmix book, Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys' and Girls' Outfits, and it includes the Feliz pattern in it and 9 others. It is only $16.49 at Amazon right now. The photos inside are gorgeous! It's a good alternative if you can't find the Feliz pattern in stock.



I ordered mine during the  pre-release,  and totally forgot I did until I got it in the mail a week or two ago.  I already had the Feliz, but getting it was a bonus, the patterns and outfit look like so much fun, but I think the hard part will be finding the cool fabrics.


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all, I can't find the sham rock design you're using anywhere- can someone help me out with where to find it?
> 
> Also, Dad was moved to the Rehab floor today; and for the first time he sounded like himself and was cracking a few jokes; thanks for all your prayers; I know God is with him.



the sham rock design is from stitch on time. . . and good news about your dad!



teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



Petrified poop?  Is there a barfing smilie?   Congrats on making the decision - it sounds like it will be a great fit for both of you!  There are times I would seriously love to homeschool, but we've been really lucky so far with school.  Plus, Caleb really enjoys it.  We've had great teachers so far (this is where having one of my best good friends as Caleb's principal and working at his school comes in handy!) Seriously, though, I can only think of one teacher at Caleb's school that I wouldn't choose for his teacher - and that's not because she's a bad teacher necessarily - just that I know her teaching style would clash with Caleb's learning style.    If I had any issues, though, I wouldn't hesitate to do it!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Here you go HeatherSue! The pic behind one of my kids:


----------



## ellenbenny

Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.  

In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.

Anyway, I wanted to share I few of my recent creations.  Mostly for my granddaughter.  Hope you don't mind a lot of pictures!  And thanks for sharing all of your great designs.  I love looking at all of your work!

Princess Precious Dress





Minnie Precious Dress





Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses





Rag Quilt for my son (in college)





Easy fits and Bowling Shirt Christmas PJs





Purchased Apron with SWAK embroidery and Chefs Hat





Wrap Top





Janey's Dress in Pooh Fabric





Princess Top





Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns


----------



## mgmsmommy

ellenbenny said:


> Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.
> 
> In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns



Wow your creations are all  so great.  I used that same blue fabric as your Cinderella doll dress when I made a cindy inspired dress for my dd.  Love them all.


BTW  someone was looking for flip flop embroidery designs can't remember who but came across some cute ones at lynniepinnie.com  & all her designs are 50% off right now too.  HTH someone.


----------



## ellenbenny

mgmsmommy said:


> Wow your creations are all  so great.



Thanks!!

Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?  

My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.


----------



## revrob

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



I think it's PERFECT!


----------



## teresajoy

Tweevil said:


> Guys, I need your help....
> I was going to post this on the community board but thought I'd better post it here.  My son (11) is a smart kid, he retains things and gets A & B's.  He is no snowflake and is a pain in the patootie sometimes too!
> I have been in conversation with his teacher about his work in grammar/writing because she said he doesn't want to write.  I have worked with him for his whole school life about this problem.  If it is a situational question (tell me about a time you and a friend did... OR tell me about your summer vacation) he gets stumped.  He freezes, can't think of anything, gets hung up on the simpliest of things.  One paper he had to write to a "friend" overseas and he knew what he wanted to write in his head - he wrote Dear... he didn't go any further because he couldn't decide on a name.  I just got his report card and he went from A to D for last term in that grade - all others either went up or maintained the same level.
> This year I have tried everything I  know of and I just am at my wits end!  Each lesson that he brings home ends in tears, frustration, and it's not good.
> I live in a rural area and there are no tutor locations or anything like that here.  I have asked numerous times for recommendations from the school and I get nothing.  I have asked for him to have assistance and his teacher said to me that he doesn't need it - he is being defiant.  I don't know what kept me from putting her out right there....
> 
> So if you are still with me... does anyone have experience with this?  Do you know of any resources to help me help him?
> 
> I am also trying to get in to see a counselor to make sure it isn't defiant - I would imagine that would impact all aspects so I am not sure that is what it is but somethings gotta give.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me...



I don't think I've ever heard the term "snowflake" used on this site. 

I wish I had some advice for you. I have never had experience with anything like that, but I can give you a  I hope this gets worked out for you and for your son.  And, I think that Momma's know best, so follow your gut. 




glorib said:


> Petrified poop?  Is there a barfing smilie?   Congrats on making the decision - it sounds like it will be a great fit for both of you!  There are times I would seriously love to homeschool, but we've been really lucky so far with school.  Plus, Caleb really enjoys it.  We've had great teachers so far (this is where having one of my best good friends as Caleb's principal and working at his school comes in handy!) Seriously, though, I can only think of one teacher at Caleb's school that I wouldn't choose for his teacher - and that's not because she's a bad teacher necessarily - just that I know her teaching style would clash with Caleb's learning style.    If I had any issues, though, I wouldn't hesitate to do it!



Thanks for the support Lori! I'm pretty excited about this!
Yes, petrified poop.  They also had a nice exhibit of native American baskets. She liked that too, but we had to go back to the poop several times! 



dmbdisneymom said:


> Here you go HeatherSue! The pic behind one of my kids:



That was me, but we are close sisters, so that's ok! 
I LOVE the picture!!!!  That is so neat! Where did you get it?



ellenbenny said:


> Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.
> 
> In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share I few of my recent creations.  Mostly for my granddaughter.  Hope you don't mind a lot of pictures!  And thanks for sharing all of your great designs.  I love looking at all of your work!
> 
> Princess Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for my son (in college)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fits and Bowling Shirt Christmas PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased Apron with SWAK embroidery and Chefs Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janey's Dress in Pooh Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns



AMAZING!!!! Wow!! These are just gorgeous outfits!!! You need to post the CarlaC ones on her Facebook page (I think you search Scientific Seamstress on Facebook)! 

You did a great job on all the outfits! And, I love the quilt! 



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.


It absolutely works for a boy if you ask me! I think I mentioned before that I use to put these on Corey all the time when he was a baby. I though they were adorable! This is such a clever idea!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> BIG GIVE ADVICE NEEDED...
> 
> I am planning to make tshirts for the adults...
> 
> I was thinking for the women maybe a 5x7 sized design, center-front, should I go bigger?
> 
> For the Men should I do a larger design on the back of their shirts instead?
> 
> If not these options- than what??



My hoop only does 5x7 so I'm used to making it work.  I find that 5x7 looks great on women, goes on the upper chest without, um, stretching across any, um, hills and valleys so to speak.  For men, I'd use 6x10 if I had it, but my DH really likes the designs in 4x4 over the left chest where a logo would go.  I've been working on our Disney shirts, and can show you one if I'm not explaining it right.  It actually looks really cute on, and more subtle, which my DH prefers.


livndisney said:


> Could I ask for some prayers please?
> 
> My Aunt fell and is in the hospital. She has to have surgery. She lost her husband a few years ago and never had kids. She is too far for me to go see her.
> 
> Also my Mom's husband is having heart problems. My dd just loves him.


Oh dear, praying now.


eeyore3847 said:


> I am officially a slacker around here. The wedding plans have been keeping me busy.. and 3 kids...lol
> Here are 2 outfits I completed in the past week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little pocket dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori
> 
> now off to catch up


So Cute!

BTW: I love everything everyone's posted lately, I just couldn't bring myself to come out of lurkdom until now with all that's been going on.  I'll mind my manners and comment appropriately now, I promise


glorib said:


> the sham rock design is from stitch on time. . . and good news about your dad!


Thanks!  I'd checked there, but the search on site is case specific, and I didn't capitalize- I bought it now.  As far as the queasy smilie, what about this one?


ellenbenny said:


> Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.
> 
> In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share I few of my recent creations.  Mostly for my granddaughter.  Hope you don't mind a lot of pictures!  And thanks for sharing all of your great designs.  I love looking at all of your work!
> 
> Princess Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for my son (in college)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fits and Bowling Shirt Christmas PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased Apron with SWAK embroidery and Chefs Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janey's Dress in Pooh Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns





ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



Love Everything!  Great job!  I really love the shower outfit, but then I'm the one who wants to make a boy one, so I might not be the most knowledgeable LOL.  I think it's super cute, though!


----------



## eeyore3847

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!




oh that is cute!!!!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Teresajoy: I knew that...I was just seeing if you were paying attention or not  

DH found it at DTD in the Art of Disney store on our 2008 trip. It's just a poster. It's one of our favorite souvies ever!

BTW, love that romper!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Ireland Nicole- Im so glad to hear your Dad is doing better!!!!!!!!!!!

Teresa- Congrats on homeschooling! Its very popular where I live

Tweevil-I have no info for you, other than you should google and see what's out there for online programs- there must be something on the computer that can help him. And- it doesnt sound like it's defiance if he can't do it with you even in casual conversation.
I'm shooting in the dark here, but does he like art at all? Could he draw a picture of the story- like a comic book, or picture book. Then put words about, after drawing. prayers are with you as you find the right groove for him.

Wendy- I can do 6x10, 5x7, or 4x4. Do you think the men would prefer 6x10 on front, or as someone else mentioned- 4x4 over chest? I want it to look COOL- not "homemade" KWIM? 
Which would you prefer for yourself? size/location...I have not done names yet, but I could even maybe do a name over chest if they did want character on back (but sounds like they will want character on front)

Okay- who here has had someone call something your kid is wearing "homemade" and you thought to yourself- well, that's the last time she wears that....

EllenBenny- YOU my dear, have been holding out on us!!!! WOW!! Everything is sewn well, colors are coordinated SO nicely, fits beautifully!! And my goodness- you have been able to whip them out! ETA- I LOVE that owl wrap top!!!!!!! Love the colors and the fabric. OH SO cute!


----------



## squirrel

Tweevil said:


> Guys, I need your help....
> I was going to post this on the community board but thought I'd better post it here.  My son (11) is a smart kid, he retains things and gets A & B's.  He is no snowflake and is a pain in the patootie sometimes too!
> I have been in conversation with his teacher about his work in grammar/writing because she said he doesn't want to write.  I have worked with him for his whole school life about this problem.  If it is a situational question (tell me about a time you and a friend did... OR tell me about your summer vacation) he gets stumped.  He freezes, can't think of anything, gets hung up on the simpliest of things.  One paper he had to write to a "friend" overseas and he knew what he wanted to write in his head - he wrote Dear... he didn't go any further because he couldn't decide on a name.  I just got his report card and he went from A to D for last term in that grade - all others either went up or maintained the same level.
> This year I have tried everything I  know of and I just am at my wits end!  Each lesson that he brings home ends in tears, frustration, and it's not good.
> I live in a rural area and there are no tutor locations or anything like that here.  I have asked numerous times for recommendations from the school and I get nothing.  I have asked for him to have assistance and his teacher said to me that he doesn't need it - he is being defiant.  I don't know what kept me from putting her out right there....
> 
> So if you are still with me... does anyone have experience with this?  Do you know of any resources to help me help him?
> 
> I am also trying to get in to see a counselor to make sure it isn't defiant - I would imagine that would impact all aspects so I am not sure that is what it is but somethings gotta give.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me...



Would a tape recorder work?  Can he answer questions like that if you ask him?  If he can do the work by talking into the recorder and then transfer it to paper would that work for the teacher?

I had one teacher in high school that talked so fast that I couldn't take notes fast enough.  I wish I had a tape recorder for her class.


----------



## desparatelydisney

desparatelydisney said:


> I need help???  Without digging thru 10 DISboutiquers threads, someone made a Disney-Hawaiian style vida or Feliz in the last 18 months and I remember loving the fabrics in it.  Could whoever made it repost?  I am also going to go check the Photobucket group acct right now.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> MMM



Okay, after looking at 3 WHOLE DISboutiquer threads in 5 page chunks I think my dreams are going to scroll tonight!!!

Anyway....I've pretty much decided that the dress was LisaZoe's and most of her pictures are gone  I have PMd her.

I remember waves and the dress being photographed on a form outside....anybody??


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hi everyone! I have been busy, but have been reading the thread and keeping up. Just don't have much time to reply to everything right now. Mardi Gras week was busy with parades!! My neck has been killing me too because I am without my beloved New Balance shoes since I had to mail them back to the store for a replacement pair. Those shoes make such a difference for me!! I totally recommend them. I have been sewing though. Will try to post pictures soon.


ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.


Very cute. It definitely works for a boy. There are lots of bubble patterns for boys out there. Here is one:




Here is the link to the Taylor CC pattern. http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=389&substring=Taylor



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, after looking at 3 WHOLE DISboutiquer threads in 5 page chunks I think my dreams are going to scroll tonight!!!
> 
> Anyway....I've pretty much decided that the dress was LisaZoe's and most of her pictures are gone  I have PMd her.
> 
> I remember waves and the dress being photographed on a form outside....anybody??








 Is it that one?
I think most of those prints are Michael Miller.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Hey Nini, tell me about that Hamburger soup!! I love soup in this weather. Now that my throat is better ............... did I tell anyone I had tonsilitis? Now I know how a little kid feels!!.......... I am ready for something hot again.
> 
> Sally




Ha HA...Hamburger Soup is what I make when I don't feel like making anything and it is cold outside.  Very super easy....basically it is one pound of hamburger meat (or ground turkey as we are trying to be more healthy) browned, one large can of diced tomatoes, one large can of Veg-all, and a container of beef stock.  Throw it all in a big pot and simmer while the cornbread is baking.... For variety, I will sometimes add various spices or a can of Ro-tel, any fresh veggies in the fridge I might have, etc.

We like it because it is quick and easy and the kids love it....



teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



We have been homeschooling for 3 years.  This year I put my DD9 back in public school so I could focus more on my Special needs DS8.  The comment abut not learning anything is what we get all the time!  My DD9's favorite subject was Disney!  For the 4 or 5 months prior to our last trip we worked Disney into every day.  This year, during the summer break, we will have Disney school each day (I prefer year round school to the summer 'break', DS8 has short term learning problems and this works best for him!)

Good luck!  It can be either fun or terrible.  Mostly it will depend on your attitude! Kids tend to feed off yor attitude, so you are in control!  I just wished I had had the confidence in myself when my older kids were in school.  It would have saved so many problems...


Nini


----------



## Piper

I deleted my old Facebook account and started a new one under Paula McBeth (my real first name--although I've been called Piper since I was 12!

I joined a couple of facebook games because of a friend and they took over my account.  I've dropped the games because, frankly they took too much time to keep up with!  (and when your wrist is swollen with arthritis, cklicking a mouse is the last thing you want to do!!

I also, couldn't keep up with the posts I really wanted to read because of all the "game spam."  

So all this is to ask you to add my new account to yours!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



I think both sides are awesome!  That is one lucky baby!


----------



## revrob

Piper said:


> I deleted my old Facebook account and started a new one under Paula McBeth (my real first name--although I've been called Piper since I was 12!
> 
> I joined a couple of facebook games because of a friend and they took over my account.  I've dropped the games because, frankly they took too much time to keep up with!  (and when your wrist is swollen with arthritis, cklicking a mouse is the last thing you want to do!!
> 
> I also, couldn't keep up with the posts I really wanted to read because of all the "game spam."
> 
> So all this is to ask you to add my new account to yours!



just sent a request


----------



## tricia

GrammaBelle said:


> I finally received some knit fabric I'd ordered online, and I'm now preparing to make 4 Olivia dresses for the DGDs.  First of all, when I opened the paper to trace the pattern, I just about cried!  What a mess, all the pieces overlapping with all the sizes. Oh well, taking it slowly I think I can do it.
> 
> Question--has anyone made the dress without the hood?  I don't think the girls will really like that hanging down their backs; they've never had their hair cut, and the three oldest have looooooong ponytails and braids.  The hood will just get in the way. I figure I can just swap out a facing?
> 
> Any pointers from anyone before I get started will be much appreciated!  I checked the bookmarks, but didn't find anything on this dress.



Yes, it is a little daunting when you see the pattern.  I goes together really easily, and I would just finish it like a T-shirt, with some ribbing, or just a small strip of coordinating knit fabric folded over.  If you google olivia farbenmix pattern, you can usually find some examples, such as these.


http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o116/gardenpoetry/heartdress2.jpg

http://www.baby-chic-boutique.com/images/clothing/Farbenmix/Olivia/MP3

Also, there is a Farbenmix flickr group and there are usually some great examples there.




tvgirlmin said:


> Yay!  Just got my Feliz pattern in the mail!  I really want to give it a try, but I have a couple other projects I am working on at the moment (hope to have pics to show you soon!), so I will have to back-burner it for a week or so.  Can't wait to give it a try, though!
> 
> I had a little trouble finding it in stock, so if you are like me and have always wanted to try it but not purchased the pattern yet, you may want to go ahead and get it before they are all gone!  It has been discontinued, so who knows how hard it will get to find....
> 
> Can't wait to show you what I am working on now - hoping to finish up today or tomorrow so I can get some good pics.  Let's just say, I am truly amazed at what you can do with a simply sweet and some imagination!  How's that for a tease?





rascalsmommy said:


> Hi everybody! I just found this thread sometime last week and have been spending the last few nights catching up : ) It's nice to know that there are others that sew their own Disney customs. I've been doing it for years and am really inspired by all your work. I'll have to post a few pics of some of my creations sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI...I just ordered the new Fabernmix book, Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys' and Girls' Outfits, and it includes the Feliz pattern in it and 9 others. It is only $16.49 at Amazon right now. The photos inside are gorgeous! It's a good alternative if you can't find the Feliz pattern in stock.





billwendy said:


> YAY DAD!!! on the road to recovery!! Prayers continue though!!!
> I love that Sham Rock design too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your ideas - I only have a 4x4 and still have fun with it, but of course have hoop envy!!! lol!!!  My DH likes things on the front of his shirt, but he is a BIG KID!!!! lol I think what ever way you go they will like - its DISNEY afterall!!!!!!! Which is nice - one year I walked around with Mickey Christmas Antlers and Billy was wearing a Mickey Santa hat for the whole week!!  Why do we do that!!!
> 
> 
> Oh C, prayers being sent up, falls are so scarey! and heart problems too!!!
> 
> 
> What other patterns are in the book - is the Vida in there?????? Im so tempted!





h518may said:


> I got the book last weekend and really like it.  The Vida is not in it(I actually still need the Vida).  Here is a list of the patterns from the book
> 
> Imke Shirt
> Riviera Leggings and Shorts
> Brooklyn Tank Top
> Brooklyn Shrug
> Insa Skirt
> Dortje Trousers
> Avalon Jacket
> Silver Lake Windbreaker
> Feliz Party Dress
> Manhattan Special Occassion Dress
> 
> One thing that I hadn't thought about with the patterns is that they are on tissue paper.  I don't find this to bothersome because the patterns have to be traced anyway.  But tissue never holds up as well. On a great note is the price at amazon isn't much more that one of the patterns would be alone.



I got the book last week too, as I wanted the Feliz and the Dortje patterns anyway.  The book is great, and sooo colourful.  I have already made the Imke shirt for my DS, and have fabric for the Dortje trousers.



eeyore3847 said:


> I am officially a slacker around here. The wedding plans have been keeping me busy.. and 3 kids...lol
> Here are 2 outfits I completed in the past week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little pocket dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori
> 
> now off to catch up



Adorable as always Lori.




ellenbenny said:


> Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.
> 
> In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share I few of my recent creations.  Mostly for my granddaughter.  Hope you don't mind a lot of pictures!  And thanks for sharing all of your great designs.  I love looking at all of your work!
> 
> Princess Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for my son (in college)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fits and Bowling Shirt Christmas PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased Apron with SWAK embroidery and Chefs Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janey's Dress in Pooh Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns



Oh my, what awesome stuff.  You really must stick around for a while.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



That is so cute.  I always end up making a blanket, or some toys when I don't know the sex of the baby, but this is a great idea.


----------



## 2cutekidz

> Is it that one?  I think most of those prints are Michael Miller.



Or this one??






(Lisa, I'll delete your pic if you don't want me posting it - this was from your FB album)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I think most of you knew I had been talking about homeschooling Lydia. Well, today I made it official.  This was our first day of official homeschooling I say official, because I was homeschooling her the last two weeks while she was sick, but today was the first day she didn't go to school just because I was teaching her myself. We went to a local museum (*Rochelle*, we went to the Kingman museum) we've never been to today. The ladies working at the museum gave us our own little tour. It was fun!  Then we went to my Mom's house to see her and Heather (who I haven't seen in like THREE weeks!). As we were getting out of the van, Lydia was giggling and said, "I haven't even learned anything all day!" Which, of course made me giggle, because we just spent the morning at the museum and on the ride home she had been retelling me all the things she saw and what she liked best.  (petrified poop, by the way, that was her favorite thing!)



Yay!  I have been wondering if you made a decision about that or not.  Did your school give you a hard time when you pulled her out?  i would love to hear what curriculum(s) you are using some time because Makenna is in K this year and I would like to start getting some ideas for 1st.  Makenna has been reading some beginner books (only like 8 pages with like 3 sentences on each page) and it is so exciting to watch and know that i played a part in that.  I hope you love it!  It can definitely be hard and frustrating at times, but for the most part, well worth it!  We need to do more field trips.  i haven't been very good about that this year.



CastleCreations said:


> This must be the week. This has been Irelands first week of homeschooling too. We had some issues with the school and I was just over it altogether. So, I ran and bought all of the things that I thought she would need, and so far so good. I was contacted by her school though, and have to go and fill out some paperwork. I'd love to know who you are using, what kind of books, that sort of thing...Lisa



Congratulations!  Have fun with it!

On a different note, I was able to order my new embroidery machine yesterday!  I can't wait for it to come...that's the hard part now...the waiting!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Totally off topic!!

OK, cricut users!!  In anticipation of an upcoming scrapbooking weekend, I finally broke down and got the new Create - should be here early next week!!  Whoohoo!!  So what are some must have cartridges I'll need??  Obviously the Mickey font   what are some of your favs.?


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> Totally off topic!!
> 
> OK, cricut users!!  In anticipation of an upcoming scrapbooking weekend, I finally broke down and got the new Create - should be here early next week!!  Whoohoo!!  So what are some must have cartridges I'll need??  Obviously the Mickey font   what are some of your favs.?



I have the Expression and love it. (I've actually been MIA lately mostly because I've been scrapping in my "spare" time again after a fairly long hiatus...) The one I use the most is Storybook. It's a font cartridge. I also love Lyrical Letters.

For those of you here who scrapbook Disney, there are some online groups through Yahoo dedicated to Disney scrapping. They are awesome! PM me if you want a link.

Have fun with your cricut!


----------



## Amyhoff

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the boards, but am so excited about my daughter's first trip to Disney next week!  I love to craft.  I am pretty new to sewing, but really enjoy making my little girl special things to wear or use.  My first attempt was a Snow White dress for Halloween last year and it came out pretty cute!  I am trying to make a Minnie Mouse skirt for MK and just cut the fabric last night.  I think I will sew it up this morning, or maybe tomorrow.  I'm not using a pattern, so hopefully it will come out OK!

I haven't gone through all the pages yet, but some of the things you ladies make are amazing!  I wish I had that kind of skill!  Maybe one day I'll be able to do some of it.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2rtk said:


> I have the Expression and love it. (I've actually been MIA lately mostly because I've been scrapping in my "spare" time again after a fairly long hiatus...) The one I use the most is Storybook. It's a font cartridge. I also love Lyrical Letters.
> 
> For those of you here who scrapbook Disney, there are some online groups through Yahoo dedicated to Disney scrapping. They are awesome! PM me if you want a link.
> 
> Have fun with your cricut!



Thanks!!  I do like the looks of the Storybook cart.  I think that will be one of the first ones I get.  I'm really looking forward to using the Cricut for page titles!!  I am surrounded by Cricut users, so when I go to scrapbooking weekends, I will have ALOT of cartridges available to use.  My sister, SIL and BF all have Cricuts.  I have to figure out what I think I'll use the most at home.


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I do like the looks of the Storybook cart.  I think that will be one of the first ones I get.  I'm really looking forward to using the Cricut for page titles!!  I am surrounded by Cricut users, so when I go to scrapbooking weekends, I will have ALOT of cartridges available to use.  My sister, SIL and BF all have Cricuts.  I have to figure out what I think I'll use the most at home.



You will soon wonder what on Earth you ever did without it! I'm actually thinking about adding the Sure Cuts a Lot program so I can cut all the fonts on my computer.

I use mine mostly for titles. I have done a few character piecings, but I'm still fairly new and those seem to take forever. I was really proud of myself for doing Chip and Dale a while back, but it took me almost 3 hours to do the 2. Shortly after they were done, my daughter asked me for a pair..... I'm afraid she's still waiting on those.....

But for the titles alone.... it's priceless!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2rtk said:


> You will soon wonder what on Earth you ever did without it! I'm actually thinking about adding the Sure Cuts a Lot program so I can cut all the fonts on my computer.
> 
> I use mine mostly for titles. I have done a few character piecings, but I'm still fairly new and those seem to take forever. I was really proud of myself for doing Chip and Dale a while back, but it took me almost 3 hours to do the 2. Shortly after they were done, my daughter asked me for a pair..... I'm afraid she's still waiting on those.....
> 
> But for the titles alone.... it's priceless!



My sister has the Wishblade too, but she always had trouble with it so she asked for the Expression for Christmas.  A year or so ago I asked my SIL to make me a bunch of characters from her Cricut for my birthday.  I've used them all   I've resisted getting the cricut because I don't scrapbook at home as much as I want.  Last October I was at a scrapbooking weekend and finally used a friends cricut on a few layouts.  I was hooked!  I could probably have just used theirs during the weekends, but I hope having one at home will get me back on track with the scrapbooking.


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> My sister has the Wishblade too, but she always had trouble with it so she asked for the Expression for Christmas.  A year or so ago I asked my SIL to make me a bunch of characters from her Cricut for my birthday.  I've used them all   I've resisted getting the cricut because I don't scrapbook at home as much as I want.  Last October I was at a scrapbooking weekend and finally used a friends cricut on a few layouts.  I was hooked!  I could probably have just used theirs during the weekends, but I hope having one at home will get me back on track with the scrapbooking.



I bought a Wishblade when they first came out several years ago. It's sitting here collecting dust. The Cricut brought the personal cutting device to a whole new level.

The Wishblade's original software did not cut shadows or weld words. A while later, they offered new software to upgrade and add those functions. I was SO excited to finally get it. The minute I insatalled it, I quit using it. I really ought to sell the thing.... That new software was so complicated I never did figure it out. And the owner of the scrapbook store where I bought it promised to show me, but he died unexpectedly..... 

You won't regret your purchase!


----------



## desparatelydisney

*Toadstool* said:


> Is it that one?
> I think most of those prints are Michael Miller.





2cutekidz said:


> Lisa, I'll delete your pic if you don't want me posting it - this was from your FB album)



YES, YES, YES!!!  It was the top one that Toadstool posted!!!  I was trying to remember that gorgeous fabric!  You gals are the BOMB!!!  Thank you!!!!  You have made my day - which is saying A-L-O-T because I am neck deep in our corporate taxes!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I have a question.  I don't have a model the right size.  I made a peek-a-boo skirt for BIG GIVE. It says her preferred skirt length is 20".  Somehow I messed up on the measurement and the completed skirt is 
23.3/4".  Do you think this is going to be too long for her?  I have time to alter it but WOW, thats a lot of stuff to undo.  I want it to be right though and not too long on her.  Can anyone with a child about that size tell me if this will look too long?  She is 49" tall according to her measurments on the Big Give sight.


----------



## cydswipe

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



Really cute...
How  do you do snaps like that?


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> I have a question.  I don't have a model the right size.  I made a peek-a-boo skirt for BIG GIVE. It says her preferred skirt length is 20".  Somehow I messed up on the measurement and the completed skirt is
> 23.3/4".  Do you think this is going to be too long for her?  I have time to alter it but WOW, thats a lot of stuff to undo.  I want it to be right though and not too long on her.  Can anyone with a child about that size tell me if this will look too long?  She is 49" tall according to her measurments on the Big Give sight.



I think it would be fine, but I can't measure right now (and it would on Dallas). He is right about that height though. 



2cutekidz said:


> My sister has the Wishblade too, but she always had trouble with it so she asked for the Expression for Christmas.  A year or so ago I asked my SIL to make me a bunch of characters from her Cricut for my birthday.  I've used them all   I've resisted getting the cricut because I don't scrapbook at home as much as I want.  Last October I was at a scrapbooking weekend and finally used a friends cricut on a few layouts.  I was hooked!  I could probably have just used theirs during the weekends, but I hope having one at home will get me back on track with the scrapbooking.



I know this is much more involved for scrapping weekends but I would get sure cuts alot and skip all the font cartridges. I think I have 3 fonts here I have never even opened, that came with this or that. Since at the weekends there are probably lots of carts you could borrow the fonts if you wanted and/or add the words at home if you didn't want to drag your computer along.

Missed the boy/girl romper, but I think it is a great idea and would have put it on Dallas, so I think it is fine for a boy.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Well i wrote a walmart and complained about them getting rid of their fabric section in my store and this is the response i got for those of you who are interested:

_Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the fabric department in your local store.  As with any merchandise decision that we make, we have based our decision to reduce the stitching and fabric departments on customer demand, which does not appear to be as high today for a full stitching and fabric offering in some markets as it may have been at Walmart in the past.

In keeping with our emphasis on being a store of the community, Walmart is converting the fabrics and crafts department in some stores to a newly expanded assortment of merchandise that focuses on life's celebrations.  We are thrilled to offer our customers this exciting new crafts and celebrations center that makes available craft and party planning needs along with information on current trends and new ideas in the area of life's celebrations, such as holidays, weddings and birthdays.

In those stores where the new crafts and celebrations center is placed, merchandise commonly referred to as 'notions' will be included in the product offerings - such as sewing machines, yarn, needles, thread, etc.  As a part of this conversion, most of our new and remodeled stores that opened earlier this year, as well as a small number of existing stores, will feature the new crafts and celebrations center in place of bolt fabrics.  Walmart will continue to carry cut fabric in most of our stores.  Due to the continued evaluation of our stores, we are unable to share a list of existing stores scheduled to receive the new crafts and celebrations center at this time._


----------



## ellenbenny

cydswipe said:


> Really cute...
> How  do you do snaps like that?



Thanks!  I have a device for putting snaps on...mine is really old but I think they still sell it.

This looks like what I have
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd11081


----------



## fairygoodmother

Karen here sitting and "helping" Darla sew. 

She is recreating a snugly blanket for Olivia. The blankie Olivia sleeps with every night and has worn through the binding. The original blanket has some  odd stitching and Darla is trying to mimic it. I think she has taken this blanket apart 3 times because she keeps doing it correctly. 

Who knew sewing something "wrong" was so hard.


----------



## tricia

fairygoodmother said:


> Karen here sitting and "helping" Darla sew.
> 
> She is recreating a snugly blanket for Olivia. The blankie Olivia sleeps with every night and has worn through the binding. The original blanket has some  odd stitching and Darla is trying to mimic it. I think she has taken this blanket apart 3 times because she keeps doing it correctly.
> 
> Who knew sewing something "wrong" was so hard.



Sounds like fun   I just made my son a Frankenstein PJ shirt.  This consists of me cutting up all of his old PJs, (that he does not want to part with, but are too small and ripped, etc.) and sewing them together to make one bigger shirt that will fit and has no rips so that he does not have to give them up.  Oh, the things we do for our kids.


----------



## livndisney

Just a quick update on my family.

I was able to speak to my Aunt for a minute this morning. She seems in good spirits. I did not get to talk to her long as the Dr came in while I was on the phone.

My mom's husband-the Dr's confirmed "something" is wrong, but they don't know what. They have set a bunch of tests, but really don't seem to know what to do.

Thank you to those thay have said prayers. Please if you don't mind continue to pray.


Also if something does happen-does anyone have advice to help my sweet DD understand. She has had so much loss in her past.  I know it is a normal part of life, but as many of you know she has not had a "normal" early childhood.


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> Totally off topic!!
> 
> OK, cricut users!!  In anticipation of an upcoming scrapbooking weekend, I finally broke down and got the new Create - should be here early next week!!  Whoohoo!!  So what are some must have cartridges I'll need??  Obviously the Mickey font   what are some of your favs.?



How exciting! My favorite cartridges for fonts are Lyrical Letters (6 different fonts) and Street Signs. SS has only one font (and a shadow) but it is very "plain" and I use it over and over!  Also check out the Cricut webiste where it lets you see more of what the cart will actually cut.  Storybook also has several different fonts, plus TONS of scroll work, flowers ans even a few birds and a butterfly!  And Hannah Montana is really more of a font cartridge - it also has 5 different fonts, plus butterflies, hearts and more.  Have fun - can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## Adrieske

Ok, I know how to make a ruffle using basting stitches, then sew it to something and whala. 

I'm trying to repair a dance costume piece that attaches to another shirt (but not permanently) and I can't figure out how to get it to stay ruffled once I remove the basting stitches.  I tried sewing a straight, short stitch down the middle, but once I removed the basting stitches it is pretty much straight?:

Any advice? All of my googling has only turned up how to make the ruffles and then attach them to something else.


----------



## tricia

Adrieske said:


> Ok, I know how to make a ruffle using basting stitches, then sew it to something and whala.
> 
> I'm trying to repair a dance costume piece that attaches to another shirt (but not permanently) and I can't figure out how to get it to stay ruffled once I remove the basting stitches.  I tried sewing a straight, short stitch down the middle, but once I removed the basting stitches it is pretty much straight?:
> 
> Any advice? All of my googling has only turned up how to make the ruffles and then attach them to something else.



Can you sew it to something small?  Like binding tape, then fold over and things will look really neat too.


----------



## jham

Granna4679 said:


> I have a question.  I don't have a model the right size.  I made a peek-a-boo skirt for BIG GIVE. It says her preferred skirt length is 20".  Somehow I messed up on the measurement and the completed skirt is
> 23.3/4".  Do you think this is going to be too long for her?  I have time to alter it but WOW, thats a lot of stuff to undo.  I want it to be right though and not too long on her.  Can anyone with a child about that size tell me if this will look too long?  She is 49" tall according to her measurments on the Big Give sight.



It seems a little long.  That is about the length or a little longer than I would make Jayden who is 5'2" but maybe they like really long skirts.  I've had that before on a Big Give.  Could you shorten the yoke?  That is a lot easier than taking some off the bottom!


----------



## woodkins

Granna4679 said:


> I have a question.  I don't have a model the right size.  I made a peek-a-boo skirt for BIG GIVE. It says her preferred skirt length is 20".  Somehow I messed up on the measurement and the completed skirt is
> 23.3/4".  Do you think this is going to be too long for her?  I have time to alter it but WOW, thats a lot of stuff to undo.  I want it to be right though and not too long on her.  Can anyone with a child about that size tell me if this will look too long?  She is 49" tall according to her measurments on the Big Give sight.



My daughter is 7.5yrs old and 51" tall. I measured from her belly button (which would be wearing her skirt way high for her LOL) and 24" hits her right at the ankle/top of her shoe. Is the little girl in a wheelchair? Maybe they are looking for the skirt to cover her entire leg while she is sitting? If she is mobile I personally think that is really long and would be hard to get around the parks in. As someone else mentioned I would think the easiest way would be to cut length off the top. Good luck!


----------



## RMAMom

Tweevil said:


> Guys, I need your help....
> I was going to post this on the community board but thought I'd better post it here.  My son (11) is a smart kid, he retains things and gets A & B's.  He is no snowflake and is a pain in the patootie sometimes too!
> I have been in conversation with his teacher about his work in grammar/writing because she said he doesn't want to write.  I have worked with him for his whole school life about this problem.  If it is a situational question (tell me about a time you and a friend did... OR tell me about your summer vacation) he gets stumped.  He freezes, can't think of anything, gets hung up on the simplest of things.  One paper he had to write to a "friend" overseas and he knew what he wanted to write in his head - he wrote Dear... he didn't go any further because he couldn't decide on a name.  I just got his report card and he went from A to D for last term in that grade - all others either went up or maintained the same level.
> This year I have tried everything I  know of and I just am at my wits end!  Each lesson that he brings home ends in tears, frustration, and it's not good.
> I live in a rural area and there are no tutor locations or anything like that here.  I have asked numerous times for recommendations from the school and I get nothing.  I have asked for him to have assistance and his teacher said to me that he doesn't need it - he is being defiant.  I don't know what kept me from putting her out right there....
> 
> So if you are still with me... does anyone have experience with this?  Do you know of any resources to help me help him?
> 
> I am also trying to get in to see a counselor to make sure it isn't defiant - I would imagine that would impact all aspects so I am not sure that is what it is but somethings gotta give.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me...


Can he verbally tell a story? If so then let him just talk and tell you the story and you write it down exactly as he is saying/telling it. Then let him write/copy from your notes. Another option is to "interview" him and write his answers exactly as he tells them and again let him copy from your notes. I could be wrong but with the little info I have it sounds like either his brain is moving to fast for his hands so he can't organize his thoughts or is it possible because he wants it to be the best or coolest story he can't decide what to write. Maybe he needs to be reminded about KISS (keep it simple sweetie) A finished story is the goal not the best story in the class. 



livndisney said:


> Just a quick update on my family.
> 
> I was able to speak to my Aunt for a minute this morning. She seems in good spirits. I did not get to talk to her long as the Dr came in while I was on the phone.
> 
> My mom's husband-the Dr's confirmed "something" is wrong, but they don't know what. They have set a bunch of tests, but really don't seem to know what to do.
> 
> Thank you to those thay have said prayers. Please if you don't mind continue to pray.
> 
> 
> Also if something does happen-does anyone have advice to help my sweet DD understand. She has had so much loss in her past.  I know it is a normal part of life, but as many of you know she has not had a "normal" early childhood.



Praying for all of you. I don't have any advise for you with your daughter just that our children watch us and if wee seem OK  chances are good that they are OK.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have had a very productive day...took DS8 to his therapy session, and finally made it to the sewing studio to actually sew!

I managed to get two Big Give Dresses finished and my DD9's patchwork sort-of-twirl skirt finished... somehow we did the math a bit off on DD's skirt.  The bottom half is very twirly, but the top half is very ... well...almost tight.  Not bad enough that she can't wear it, actually she didn't even notice it.  But it is bad enough that I notice it!

Hopefully I can get some pictures uploaded tonight so I can get some addresses and get these mailed.  I am more tired than I have been in a long while, but it shure does feel good!


Nini


----------



## livndisney

Granna4679 said:


> I have a question.  I don't have a model the right size.  I made a peek-a-boo skirt for BIG GIVE. It says her preferred skirt length is 20".  Somehow I messed up on the measurement and the completed skirt is
> 23.3/4".  Do you think this is going to be too long for her?  I have time to alter it but WOW, thats a lot of stuff to undo.  I want it to be right though and not too long on her.  Can anyone with a child about that size tell me if this will look too long?  She is 49" tall according to her measurments on the Big Give sight.



My dd is 49 inches tall and 20 inches on her is "tea" length about mid calf. I usually make her skirts that length or even a bit longer.


----------



## 2cutekidz

WDWAtLast said:


> How exciting! My favorite cartridges for fonts are Lyrical Letters (6 different fonts) and Street Signs. SS has only one font (and a shadow) but it is very "plain" and I use it over and over!  Also check out the Cricut webiste where it lets you see more of what the cart will actually cut.  Storybook also has several different fonts, plus TONS of scroll work, flowers ans even a few birds and a butterfly!  And Hannah Montana is really more of a font cartridge - it also has 5 different fonts, plus butterflies, hearts and more.  Have fun - can't wait to see what you create!



Thanks!  I'll have to vcheck those out!  I'm more about the fonts right now, _really_ looking forward to making titles.


----------



## WDWAtLast

I am getting ready to order a new sewing machine!  I know what I want - the Brother PC420 PRW.  Anyone have any advice about ordering from HSN vs. Amazon? (same price)  

Also, what brand of needles does Brother use? And should I order prewound bobbins (I always wind my own on my old mechanical Singer) If so, any brand suggestions?

I want to order tonight or tomorrow AM so I can be sewing on it SOON!!


----------



## Granna4679

jham said:


> It seems a little long.  That is about the length or a little longer than I would make Jayden who is 5'2" but maybe they like really long skirts.  I've had that before on a Big Give.  Could you shorten the yoke?  That is a lot easier than taking some off the bottom!





woodkins said:


> My daughter is 7.5yrs old and 51" tall. I measured from her belly button (which would be wearing her skirt way high for her LOL) and 24" hits her right at the ankle/top of her shoe. Is the little girl in a wheelchair? Maybe they are looking for the skirt to cover her entire leg while she is sitting? If she is mobile I personally think that is really long and would be hard to get around the parks in. As someone else mentioned I would think the easiest way would be to cut length off the top. Good luck!





livndisney said:


> My dd is 49 inches tall and 20 inches on her is "tea" length about mid calf. I usually make her skirts that length or even a bit longer.



Thanks for all of the advise.  I think I will shorten the yoke as you suggested.  I'm not sure where I measured wrong but I want to correct it somehow.  I don't want it to be a problem.


----------



## teresajoy

dmbdisneymom said:


> Teresajoy: I knew that...I was just seeing if you were paying attention or not
> 
> DH found it at DTD in the Art of Disney store on our 2008 trip. It's just a poster. It's one of our favorite souvies ever!



Of course! 





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ireland Nicole- Im so glad to hear your Dad is doing better!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Teresa- Congrats on homeschooling! Its very popular where I live


Thanks! It's pretty popular here too. 





NiniMorris said:


> We have been homeschooling for 3 years.  This year I put my DD9 back in public school so I could focus more on my Special needs DS8.  The comment abut not learning anything is what we get all the time!  My DD9's favorite subject was Disney!  For the 4 or 5 months prior to our last trip we worked Disney into every day.  This year, during the summer break, we will have Disney school each day (I prefer year round school to the summer 'break', DS8 has short term learning problems and this works best for him!)
> 
> Good luck!  It can be either fun or terrible.  Mostly it will depend on your attitude! Kids tend to feed off yor attitude, so you are in control!  I just wished I had had the confidence in myself when my older kids were in school.  It would have saved so many problems...
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm hoping to keep it up through the summer. I'm hoping it will be fun enough that she won't mind. We'll see though! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Yay!  I have been wondering if you made a decision about that or not.  Did your school give you a hard time when you pulled her out?  i would love to hear what curriculum(s) you are using some time because Makenna is in K this year and I would like to start getting some ideas for 1st.  Makenna has been reading some beginner books (only like 8 pages with like 3 sentences on each page) and it is so exciting to watch and know that i played a part in that.  I hope you love it!  It can definitely be hard and frustrating at times, but for the most part, well worth it!  We need to do more field trips.  i haven't been very good about that this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  Have fun with it!



Her school was really great about it actually. The principal told me that she strongly feel that a parent knows what's best. She did call me today and beg me to bring Lyddie in for the afternoon today or tomorrow. Apparently, Lydia is very valuable! Last Thursday was count day, and they really needed Lyddie to be in school for one more day or they would lose $6000. I love this school, so I took her in this afternoon. Lydia was perfectly happy doing it. We needed to return some things and clear out her desk anyway. After I dropped her off, I started crying though, it's kind of sad leaving the school. Then, when I picked her up this afternoon, I saw her kindergarten teacher (seriously the BEST teacher in the world). I told her what we were doing, and it just hit me kind of hard right then and I started crying again. If I hated this shool it would be so much better for me! It's a wonderful school and the teachers are great. But, I just think it is going to be better for Lydia to be homeschooled.  Her kindergarten teacher hugged me and told me to bring her in to visit every now and then. She said it would be hard not to see Lydia in the halls, then she was in tears saying that it would be hard not to see Arminda or Lydia anymore. We were both a bit of a mess before we hugged good-bye! Uggh, my heart is very heavy tonight. 

As far as curriculum, I'm not sure what I'll be doing right now. Another Diser is going to send me some of the books and things she has used for her daughter. I'll see how those work out. I don't want anything real structured, I'm pretty easygoing and want learning to be natural and fun. Now, I just have to figure out just what that means as far as how I'm going to teach her!




Amyhoff said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the boards, but am so excited about my daughter's first trip to Disney next week!  I love to craft.  I am pretty new to sewing, but really enjoy making my little girl special things to wear or use.  My first attempt was a Snow White dress for Halloween last year and it came out pretty cute!  I am trying to make a Minnie Mouse skirt for MK and just cut the fabric last night.  I think I will sew it up this morning, or maybe tomorrow.  I'm not using a pattern, so hopefully it will come out OK!
> 
> I haven't gone through all the pages yet, but some of the things you ladies make are amazing!  I wish I had that kind of skill!  Maybe one day I'll be able to do some of it.




We'd love to see some pictures! 





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well i wrote a walmart and complained about them getting rid of their fabric section in my store and this is the response i got for those of you who are interested:
> 
> _Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the fabric department in your local store.  As with any merchandise decision that we make, we have based our decision to reduce the stitching and fabric departments on customer demand, which does not appear to be as high today for a full stitching and fabric offering in some markets as it may have been at Walmart in the past.
> 
> In keeping with our emphasis on being a store of the community, Walmart is converting the fabrics and crafts department in some stores to a newly expanded assortment of merchandise that focuses on life's celebrations.  We are thrilled to offer our customers this exciting new crafts and celebrations center that makes available craft and party planning needs along with information on current trends and new ideas in the area of life's celebrations, such as holidays, weddings and birthdays.
> 
> In those stores where the new crafts and celebrations center is placed, merchandise commonly referred to as 'notions' will be included in the product offerings - such as sewing machines, yarn, needles, thread, etc.  As a part of this conversion, most of our new and remodeled stores that opened earlier this year, as well as a small number of existing stores, will feature the new crafts and celebrations center in place of bolt fabrics.  Walmart will continue to carry cut fabric in most of our stores.  Due to the continued evaluation of our stores, we are unable to share a list of existing stores scheduled to receive the new crafts and celebrations center at this time._



I hate that stupid canned response they send back! I'm still going to keep writing and complaining. And, explain to them how their "Celebrations  Center" and "notions" aren't going to cut it with me! 



livndisney said:


> Just a quick update on my family.
> 
> I was able to speak to my Aunt for a minute this morning. She seems in good spirits. I did not get to talk to her long as the Dr came in while I was on the phone.
> 
> My mom's husband-the Dr's confirmed "something" is wrong, but they don't know what. They have set a bunch of tests, but really don't seem to know what to do.
> 
> Thank you to those thay have said prayers. Please if you don't mind continue to pray.
> 
> 
> Also if something does happen-does anyone have advice to help my sweet DD understand. She has had so much loss in her past.  I know it is a normal part of life, but as many of you know she has not had a "normal" early childhood.



I seriously and sincerely pray that you won't have to deal with this right now. For you, for your aunt, for sweet M.  I don't think I can give you any advice that you aren't already doing. Be honest, but don't give her more information than you think she can handle. Lots of hugs and kisses help I think! 




Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for all of the advise.  I think I will shorten the yoke as you suggested.  I'm not sure where I measured wrong but I want to correct it somehow.  I don't want it to be a problem.



I agree, that would be really long, especially since they asked for 20". I hope you can shorten the yoke without too much trouble.


----------



## babynala

I haven't had a chance to post lately since I am still new to this posting thing.  I just wanted to say that I have been praying for everyone who has requested prayers and hope for the best.  I also wanted to say that I admire everyone here who homeschools their children.  I am sure your children will appreciate all of your hard work, especially knowing that you did that work for their benefit.  

There have been some really great clothes posted lately.  It is nice to see some boy stuff!   You guys are so creative.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Her school was really great about it actually. The principal told me that she strongly feel that a parent knows what's best. She did call me today and beg me to bring Lyddie in for the afternoon today or tomorrow. Apparently, Lydia is very valuable! Last Thursday was count day, and they really needed Lyddie to be in school for one more day or they would lose $6000. I love this school, so I took her in this afternoon. Lydia was perfectly happy doing it. We needed to return some things and clear out her desk anyway. After I dropped her off, I started crying though, it's kind of sad leaving the school. Then, when I picked her up this afternoon, I saw her kindergarten teacher (seriously the BEST teacher in the world). I told her what we were doing, and it just hit me kind of hard right then and I started crying again. If I hated this shool it would be so much better for me! It's a wonderful school and the teachers are great. But, I just think it is going to be better for Lydia to be homeschooled.  Her kindergarten teacher hugged me and told me to bring her in to visit every now and then. She said it would be hard not to see Lydia in the halls, then she was in tears saying that it would be hard not to see Arminda or Lydia anymore. We were both a bit of a mess before we hugged good-bye! Uggh, my heart is very heavy tonight.
> 
> 
> I hate that stupid canned response they send back! I'm still going to keep writing and complaining. And, explain to them how their "Celebrations  Center" and "notions" aren't going to cut it with me!
> 
> .



I think it is normal to feel a little sad about it.  Makenna wasn't even pulled out of a school, but when we made that decision I was excited and and sad at the same time.  I think it is perfectly normal to in a sense "mourn" the things your child will miss, but they will also gain so much. (I don't know if what I am trying to say is making sense - I know what I want to say, but just can't get it out right. )
That is great that your principal was so kind about it.  I so agree...and don't think homeschooling is for everyone.  You have to do what is best for your child and for your family.

I wasn't happy with the canned response from walmart either.  I am just so sad and frustrated by the whole thing.


----------



## disneymomof1

Enabler Alert !!!!!
I was just searching around on the computer and found these new Thomas Kinkade Disney fabrics. They have Snow White, Peter Pan and Tink and Pinnochio with coordinating fabrics.  Prices weren't to bad, I tried to capture the image, but my computer for some reason won't let me take the image. I was searching fabric.com. Go check them out!!!  I just placed a big order, shhhhh, don't tell DH, what he doesn't know won't hurt him


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

these? very cool













there are more- I love the starry night


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Are the rest of you as addicted to the olympics as I am?!


----------



## McDuck

disneymomof1 said:


> Enabler Alert !!!!!
> I was just searching around on the computer and found these new Thomas Kinkade Disney fabrics. They have Snow White, Peter Pan and Tink and Pinnochio with coordinating fabrics.  Prices weren't to bad, I tried to capture the image, but my computer for some reason won't let me take the image. I was searching fabric.com. Go check them out!!!  I just placed a big order, shhhhh, don't tell DH, what he doesn't know won't hurt him



Thanks so much for this info!!!  The fabric is gorgeous.  I stocked up on some of the Peter Pan & Tinkerbell varieties and also the gate scroll in pink, coral, and tan -- plan is for coordinating tops for a generational picture for DD, me, and my mom.  Also found a 30% off coupon code which made it less painful to the pocketbook!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

McDuck said:


> Thanks so much for this info!!!  The fabric is gorgeous.  I stocked up on some of the Peter Pan & Tinkerbell varieties and also the gate scroll in pink, coral, and tan -- plan is for coordinating tops for a generational picture for DD, me, and my mom.  Also found a 30% off coupon code which made it less painful to the pocketbook!



This fabric is just beautiful!
Thank you for posting.
May I ask how you found the coupon?
Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## McDuck

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> This fabric is just beautiful!
> Thank you for posting.
> May I ask how you found the coupon?
> Thanks!
> Gretchen



Whenever I buy online, I google the name of the site and the word "coupon" to see if there are any deals out there.  In this case, I googled "fabric.com coupon" and what comes up are sites that list coupon codes for various online retailers.  It's nice in that you can compare which offer works out best for you and then use the appropriate code.


----------



## *Toadstool*

desparatelydisney said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!  It was the top one that Toadstool posted!!!  I was trying to remember that gorgeous fabric!  You gals are the BOMB!!!  Thank you!!!!  You have made my day - which is saying A-L-O-T because I am neck deep in our corporate taxes!!!


Glad to help!


WDWAtLast said:


> I am getting ready to order a new sewing machine!  I know what I want - the Brother PC420 PRW.  Anyone have any advice about ordering from HSN vs. Amazon? (same price)
> 
> Also, what brand of needles does Brother use? And should I order prewound bobbins (I always wind my own on my old mechanical Singer) If so, any brand suggestions?
> 
> I want to order tonight or tomorrow AM so I can be sewing on it SOON!!


Prewounds are generally for machine embroidery. You can just wind them with whatever thread you are using for the project.. unless you are doing something that you need a lighter weight thread in the bobbin. You can use any brand of needles you want. Most sewing machines will use any needle. I use Schmetz in my Brother PC. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> these? very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more- I love the starry night


These are gorgeous! I saw them a while back and forgot about them. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are the rest of you as addicted to the olympics as I am?!


Yes!!!  I haven't been getting much done because I have been watching.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Posted these on FB, but just in case you miss it there.. 
Here are pictures of my version of LizaZoe's new skirt pattern! The Zoe skirt was  definitely fun to make. I love how you can use different fabrics in the skirt and the lace is just so feminine looking. The frilly part is so fun looking too. I attached the skirt to Children's Corner "Callie" bodice. I really didn't want to make a placket. I think alot of you would like it with the Simply Sweet top.
I made the skirt way shorter than I intended.. so I made the bodice longer.  Next time I'll go with a shorter bodice and longer skirt. The dress isn't as long as it looks either. It hits just below her knee. I am just bad at camera angles. 












Oh and the embroidery design is from swakembroidery. I haven't made the bunny to go in the pocket of the basket yet. How fun is that???


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DisneyKings said:


> I got my new embroidery machine today , diligently read through the manual, and am now using one of the built-in Minnie designs to cover up stains on my shirt!


Have been slowly reading thru this thread and am astounded at the creativity you all have!
May I ask what kind of machine you bought?
I have a Pfaff (7576 - or something like that) that SERIOUSLY needs upgrading.  I've actually had a Love-Hate relationship since I bought it many years ago,  It's prone to thread breaking - now matter what I try - and the hoops are small.  
Think I might try to sell it and all the $$$ worth of accessories.  Will be making the rounds to try out new machines before I make the decision as to what to buy, but thought I'd ask you all for recommendations...
Our local sewing center carries the Janome - and that looks very nice.
Would prefer not to purchase another Pfaff, unless you have all had better luck than I've had.
Will definitely buy from someplace where "lessons" are included.  The Pfaff staff have been most supportive - just don't like the machine (most of the instructions are written in German first with English underneath - and it's difficult to follow - plus the machine & I have never really gotten along well.  I bought it during a Martha Pullen travelling trade show thinking it would be ok, but it never really was a good fit - tho it DID suit it's purpose as one of the early embroidery machines.  Am now ready to move on...)
Love heirloom work, anything Disney, embellishing, etc.
Thanks for your input.
Gretchen


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

McDuck said:


> Whenever I buy online, I google the name of the site and the word "coupon" to see if there are any deals out there.  In this case, I googled "fabric.com coupon" and what comes up are sites that list coupon codes for various online retailers.  It's nice in that you can compare which offer works out best for you and then use the appropriate code.



Thank you so much for that bit of wisdom.  I'll certainly do this from now on when shopping online (is there any other way???)
You've helped me out in more ways than one today, and I'm very grateful.
Gretchen


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv. 

Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.  

My ulcer is flaring up again. Hmmm wonder why there is?? I am sitting next to a sink full of dishes but yet I just can't find an ounce of energy to wash them. but I can sit and type this. I really need to get some crafty nerdness going because that really helps with my depression when it comes around these things. Normally, I can handle things ok. but man when it rain it pours......and its not even really rainning. Its sunny and bright and warm! ugh, go figure.


----------



## PrincessKell

disneymomof1 said:


> Enabler Alert !!!!!
> I was just searching around on the computer and found these new Thomas Kinkade Disney fabrics. They have Snow White, Peter Pan and Tink and Pinnochio with coordinating fabrics.  Prices weren't to bad, I tried to capture the image, but my computer for some reason won't let me take the image. I was searching fabric.com. Go check them out!!!  I just placed a big order, shhhhh, don't tell DH, what he doesn't know won't hurt him



OMG, I don't know if this was post a picture of already, but I would love to see if it there are picturess floating around. I love the paintings he does of the actual park. Heck, I love them all!!!

Don't work I won't tell you hubby. hehehe


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> these? very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more- I love the starry night



OK WELLLLL DUR! That was a givin. I much should have have gotten a little something for those. hahha I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## revrob

PrincessKell said:


> Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv.
> 
> Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.
> 
> My ulcer is flaring up again. Hmmm wonder why there is?? I am sitting next to a sink full of dishes but yet I just can't find an ounce of energy to wash them. but I can sit and type this. I really need to get some crafty nerdness going because that really helps with my depression when it comes around these things. Normally, I can handle things ok. but man when it rain it pours......and its not even really rainning. Its sunny and bright and warm! ugh, go figure.



I am so sorry that you experienced this, and are having to relive it now!  I'll be thinking of you today!  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.

Dawn


----------



## cydswipe

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I have a device for putting snaps on...mine is really old but I think they still sell it.
> 
> This looks like what I have
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd11081



Looks like I'm going to need another gadget... thanks so much for posting the pic..


----------



## NaeNae

PrincessKell said:


> Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv.
> 
> Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.
> 
> My ulcer is flaring up again. Hmmm wonder why there is?? I am sitting next to a sink full of dishes but yet I just can't find an ounce of energy to wash them. but I can sit and type this. I really need to get some crafty nerdness going because that really helps with my depression when it comes around these things. Normally, I can handle things ok. but man when it rain it pours......and its not even really rainning. Its sunny and bright and warm! ugh, go figure.



Oh Kell, I will keep you in my prayers.  I can't imagine having to relive it and go through what you are going through.


----------



## NaeNae

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



I pray that Biscuit will be an answer to your prayers.  Good Luck.  Is she a puppy or grown?


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



I hope the puppy does the world of good for your DS. I love her name! I've been searching on fabric.com this morning and I saw some fabric with the dog Biscuit on it.


----------



## livndisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



To you, I went through night terrors with my DD. They are the worse. I think it is brillant you found out having a dog helps (how I wish that had been a suggestion for us. I would have tried anything). I will pray Biscuit helps your son through this. (Good for you for finding that solution!!!!!)


----------



## tmh0206

I am soooo sorry you are having to relive such a tramatic experience....be strong and you will get through it!


----------



## aboveH20

Greetings, all

I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .

Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.

1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true. 

2. four potholders

3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)

4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six

5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups

6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret

7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week

8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY

*9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*






and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*






Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.



Wow ...you have been busy.  Welcome and stick around.  These ladies (and gent) will make you feel so welcomed.  They are a great bunch.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.




Wow...why on earth did you feel the need to work up courage?  Beautiful work!  Welcome aboard....


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I think it is normal to feel a little sad about it.  Makenna wasn't even pulled out of a school, but when we made that decision I was excited and and sad at the same time.  I think it is perfectly normal to in a sense "mourn" the things your child will miss, but they will also gain so much. (I don't know if what I am trying to say is making sense - I know what I want to say, but just can't get it out right. )
> That is great that your principal was so kind about it.  I so agree...and don't think homeschooling is for everyone.  You have to do what is best for your child and for your family.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the canned response from walmart either.  I am just so sad and frustrated by the whole thing.



Yes, that is exactly how I'm feeling! You explained it well. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are the rest of you as addicted to the olympics as I am?!



I think so! I didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I am! 



PrincessKell said:


> Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv.
> 
> Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.
> 
> My ulcer is flaring up again. Hmmm wonder why there is?? I am sitting next to a sink full of dishes but yet I just can't find an ounce of energy to wash them. but I can sit and type this. I really need to get some crafty nerdness going because that really helps with my depression when it comes around these things. Normally, I can handle things ok. but man when it rain it pours......and its not even really rainning. Its sunny and bright and warm! ugh, go figure.



I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



Heathersue, had night terrors when she was little. It was so frightening to us. I remember our Mom would sit with her until it was over. Arminda had them when she was around 3 or 4 too. Since I had seen so many or them with Heather, I knew what was going on, but it is still upsetting. My SIL was here once when it happened and she (SIL) freaked out.  I'm so happy that you have found something that will help! 



aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.




YAY for you!!!! Look at all the things you've done!! AMAZING!!! Welcome over here Cheryl!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessKell- Oh wow! I'm so sorry you are reliving this! i remember when your husband split and the turmoil that put you in, I wasnt aware of this next chapter, I can totally relate to being able to write- but not clean when your mind is in a fog. Wish I could give you a hug!!!!! Stay strong. I will be praying for you!

Mom2SamandJames- I hope Biscuit is comfortable sleeping with your son. I know some dogs only want to be with who they percieve the pack leader to be. I wanted to add a suggestion that he feed her (my 3 year old feeds our 2 dogs, makes them sit first, and scoops the food out of a big rubbermaid container, and then releases them to eat "OK") She loves doing it. Then she lets them out, and we remind her to check on them in a couple minutes to let them in. If you have things about Biscuits daily needs that he can take care of, that will help the 2 of them to bond. I'm so excited for you! Please post photos!!! (sleeping ones would be awesome!) LOL. Best wishes on your new venture!!

AboveH2O- WELCOME!WELCOME! How cool that you jumped in to the big gives!!!! You didn't have to change your name, but so glad you finally posted- now don't stop!. 

I will post my tshirt and skirt in a minute


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)

I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.





Tried putting them together on a hanger..
I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)





Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



Super cute!  I need to get that skirt pattern sometime.  

Okay, this may be a dumb question but how do I put my photos onto carla's fan page of the stuff I have made from her patterns?


----------



## tmh0206

Nicole, I think it looks more than passable, it looks GREAT! your daughter's friend is going to LUV it!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



Way better than just passable.  My dd is sitting here telling me how much she loves it & wants a skirt made that way too.  I have never made one using tulle.  Noone will notice what you perceive as mistakes made caus it looks great


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?


Nicole, I love it! That little girl is going to be so happy!!! 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Super cute!  I need to get that skirt pattern sometime.
> 
> Okay, this may be a dumb question but how do I put my photos onto carla's fan page of the stuff I have made from her patterns?



If you scroll down on her fan page wall, I posted directions for putting pictures on there. It was one of the first posts, so you might need to scroll a bit.  Let me know if you can't find it and I'll repost it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well i wrote a walmart and complained about them getting rid of their fabric section in my store and this is the response i got for those of you who are interested:
> 
> _Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the fabric department in your local store.  As with any merchandise decision that we make, we have based our decision to reduce the stitching and fabric departments on customer demand, which does not appear to be as high today for a full stitching and fabric offering in some markets as it may have been at Walmart in the past.
> 
> In keeping with our emphasis on being a store of the community, Walmart is converting the fabrics and crafts department in some stores to a newly expanded assortment of merchandise that focuses on life's celebrations.  We are thrilled to offer our customers this exciting new crafts and celebrations center that makes available craft and party planning needs along with information on current trends and new ideas in the area of life's celebrations, such as holidays, weddings and birthdays.
> 
> In those stores where the new crafts and celebrations center is placed, merchandise commonly referred to as 'notions' will be included in the product offerings - such as sewing machines, yarn, needles, thread, etc.  As a part of this conversion, most of our new and remodeled stores that opened earlier this year, as well as a small number of existing stores, will feature the new crafts and celebrations center in place of bolt fabrics.  Walmart will continue to carry cut fabric in most of our stores.  Due to the continued evaluation of our stores, we are unable to share a list of existing stores scheduled to receive the new crafts and celebrations center at this time._



Seems like a blow off to me, but I was upset to see my Wal-Mart stop carry fabric last winter too.  Especially since I can see my Wal-Mart from my front door, it's a block away...  I decided if they didn't need my money for fabric and sewing supplies, they didn't need to be my grocery store anymore either.  I am now a Target shopper!  The thing that really hacked me off the most was one of the women in the fabric department told me they were just going to throw away sewing patterns after the fabric was gone.  I then called the store manager and suggested I'd like to have the patterns instead of the garbadge can, and the duplicates I could donate to my nieces girl scout troup or a school's home ec' class.  The manager said they "have to" destory them under contract.  What a waste!

Their so called "celebrations centers" are a joke.  It's just a bunch more dollar junkola if you ask me.  

One of the ladies I got to know well in the fabric department I think summed the whole thing up pretty well...she said "I guess it's cheaper to just buy the clothes than make them anymore"  I said that's a sad way to look at it, but it's probably true when it comes to evaluating a product line.  Sure, they're not going to get rid of the sewing machines because they are a fast profit, but yet they aren't going to carry fabric?  Isn't that like carrying cereal without selling milk?

Oh well, the whole thing was disappointing to me, but in the end I got a Hobby Lobby accross the street a year after so it's a happy ending here.  I just feel bad for folks that don't have another option and have to drive into town to find a fabric store.  Before my Hobby Lobby came, I had at least an hour round trip to get fabric anywhere.


----------



## Haganfam5

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



Awe, I hope the puppy helps. Just a little piece of fellow puppy owner advice, try to have your son take care of the dog as much as he can and spend as much time with him as possible with her during the day. The dog is going to sense real fast who is in charge of the house and who is going to be taking care of him and that's who he is going to want to sleep with (in their "den"). I wanted our dogs to sleep with my kids but they just won't have it. They want to sleep with (as Ceaser <"the dog whisperer"> says) the "pack leaders." Enjoy your new puppy!



aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.



Hi!  Hi Nice to meet you and GREAT stuff! I love the eye-spy bags too!  I'm from New York too! I love the Poughkeepsie Hobby Lobby. I live at thevery top of Orange County that meets Sullivan county. Nice to meet you!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



Looks Great! I LOVE the whole thing. Doesn't look botched at all!


----------



## Haganfam5

Oh, and thank you to the person who enabled me to buy yards of Thomas Kincade Disney fabric and spend only  dollars. It is just beautiful and I was able to google the 30 percent off coupon. Thank you for that info too! I am so excited that they finally have beautiful Peter Pan and Pinnochio fabric! I have been looking for some for a while. Finally my son can get some new stuff!


----------



## disneymomof1

Sorry to all those that I enabled with the news about the disney Thomas Kinkade fabric. But I couldn't help it, I knew everyone on here would appreciate it and enjoy the fabric.  I have such a fabric obsession going right now, I try not to add to the stash but it calls to me !!!  And to make matters worse, Jennifer Paganelli's new line was just released, so now I have to buy some of that gorgeous fabric.  Good thing I work full time and sell Avon or DH would really want to put me out  Have a great day everyone !!!


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Super cute!  I need to get that skirt pattern sometime.
> 
> Okay, this may be a dumb question but how do I put my photos onto carla's fan page of the stuff I have made from her patterns?



I love the Ariel costume.  That is so cute.  I just bought that pattern last week and was thinking about using it for the Big Give.  Now that I have said it, I guess I better do that, huh?  



disneymomof1 said:


> Sorry to all those that I enabled with the news about the disney Thomas Kinkade fabric. But I couldn't help it, I knew everyone on here would appreciate it and enjoy the fabric.  I have such a fabric obsession going right now, I try not to add to the stash but it calls to me !!!  And to make matters worse, Jennifer Paganelli's new line was just released, so now I have to buy some of that gorgeous fabric.  Good thing I work full time and sell Avon or DH would really want to put me out  Have a great day everyone !!!



I am right there with you.  I am obsessed with fabric too.  I should open my own store (right next to all of those Wal-marts that aren't selling anymore, right?).  I have enough fabric to keep me busy for months, maybe years....but I keep buying more!!


----------



## aboveH20

Hi *Haganfam5*.  I live in Saratoga County, just above Albany.  We have Michael's, AC Moore, and Joann's.  The Hobby Lobby in Poughkeepsie was very impressive.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh my gosh, Thank you to everyone for your super nice comments!!I still have to fray check all those bow ends, and double check for any loose threads. This will be the first time I have made/gifted something I have made to anyone outside immediate family......

WOW! I went to my local quilt shop today to buy some new snippy snips, and guess what!!!!!!!!!!
She had Jennifer Paggenelli's fabric on sale for $4 a yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I walked away with 1yd of one, 4 of another and just shy of 3 of another. 

I hope I don't find out later that I should have bought more! LOL! Some of my favorites were not on sale, so i didnt buy them. Those were $9.50 a yard.

I really want to do a Patricia tunic and now I wish I bought the child's version of that pattern on the cd when I saw Carla- be SO cute to have matching Mother-daughter outfits.


----------



## Haganfam5

disneymomof1 said:


> Sorry to all those that I enabled with the news about the disney Thomas Kinkade fabric. But I couldn't help it, I knew everyone on here would appreciate it and enjoy the fabric.  I have such a fabric obsession going right now, I try not to add to the stash but it calls to me !!!  And to make matters worse, Jennifer Paganelli's new line was just released, so now I have to buy some of that gorgeous fabric.  Good thing I work full time and sell Avon or DH would really want to put me out  Have a great day everyone !!!



You don't have to apologize, I didn't mean it negatively, I just meant to say Thank you! I do appreciate you letting us know and I am glad you did. I am obsessed too, so it is so nice to find something else to add to the collection!
Did you mention a new Paganelli line.....I am resisting.....help me....



aboveH20 said:


> Hi *Haganfam5*.  I live in Saratoga County, just above Albany.  We have Michael's, AC Moore, and Joann's.  The Hobby Lobby in Poughkeepsie was very impressive.



 Hi! nice to meet you! We have the same stores by us (in Middletown about 10 min from me). It's about 45 minutes to an hour for me to drive to Poughkeepsie. Every now and then I go and recently found Hobby Lobby. I LOVE that it is right by The Christmas Tree shop! Too much good stuff too close to each other! Needless to say, I don't go very often or else I would be spending a ton of $!!!


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Are the rest of you as addicted to the olympics as I am?!



I LOVE winter olympics!  They were in my city in 2002 and we were kind of "meh" but then ended up going to several events and I will never forget how amazing it was!  I just can't explain the atmosphere!  So I really love everything about them.  There is no way to explain the atmosphere that surrounds the winter olympics.  




aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.



I saw those eye spy bags on the Big Give board and thought they were fantastic!  I love everything you've made!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



That is soooo pretty!  I had someone once ask about a pink Ariel outfit but I just couldn't figure it out.  Yours is perfect!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Thanks for the advice offered on our new dog, Biscuit.  She is actually almost 5 years old.  She has a little cold, but our vet gave us some antibiotics, and she is already acting as if she is feeling better.  Samuel will be her primary caregiver as much as possible.  He will be feeding her, giving her water, holding the leash on walks, etc.  She is following him around our living room now because he gave her a new dog toy.  I will keep you posted as to Samuel's night terrors.  Thanks for the support!

Dawn


----------



## glorib

ellenbenny said:


> Hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.  I absolutely love everything you all make.  Seeing all the different designs gives me inspiration.
> 
> In fact I just received the vida pattern I ordered after seeing all the amazing things you all have made with it.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share I few of my recent creations.  Mostly for my granddaughter.  Hope you don't mind a lot of pictures!  And thanks for sharing all of your great designs.  I love looking at all of your work!
> 
> Princess Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet Princess Doll Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for my son (in college)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy fits and Bowling Shirt Christmas PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased Apron with SWAK embroidery and Chefs Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janey's Dress in Pooh Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns





ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now the last thing for tonight.   My girl/boy Carly Bubble Romper (slightly modified).  Do you all think this romper design works ok for a boy when made with the right fabrics?
> 
> My nephew and his wife have decided not to find out the gender of their baby, so I was planning to give this as a shower gift.



Serious Cuteness!  You did an amazing job on all of these!  Can't wait to see more!



*Toadstool* said:


> Posted these on FB, but just in case you miss it there..
> Here are pictures of my version of LizaZoe's new skirt pattern! The Zoe skirt was  definitely fun to make. I love how you can use different fabrics in the skirt and the lace is just so feminine looking. The frilly part is so fun looking too. I attached the skirt to Children's Corner "Callie" bodice. I really didn't want to make a placket. I think alot of you would like it with the Simply Sweet top.
> I made the skirt way shorter than I intended.. so I made the bodice longer.  Next time I'll go with a shorter bodice and longer skirt. The dress isn't as long as it looks either. It hits just below her knee. I am just bad at camera angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the embroidery design is from swakembroidery. I haven't made the bunny to go in the pocket of the basket yet. How fun is that???



Looks awesome!  



aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> Because I know you're a friendly bunch, I thought I'd tell you what I was doing in order to get my courage up to post here: Practicing. Practicing. Practicing.
> 
> 1.  I made a crayon roll!  Teresajoy assured my I couldn't go wrong as long as I didn't sew it shut.  Sorry to say, not entirely true.
> 
> 2. four potholders
> 
> 3. matching cover for my mixer, with a Mickey head following Heathersue's applique techniques (don't know if it actually counts as a "real" applique, because it was just one piece)
> 
> 4. bed for the cat, which she loved for about 2 weeks and hasn't slept in for six
> 
> 5. boxy bag/toiletry bag sample, which I'd eventually like to do as pixie dust for MAW grownups
> 
> 6. one criss cross coaster - they looked so cool I had to figure out the secret
> 
> 7. resized a Disneyland Paris sweatshirt to wear to WDW next week
> 
> 8. after reading so much about Hobby Lobby I found the closest one to me and went there last week.  It's 100 miles from me so I went there first, then to a diner from _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives _(foodnetwork), and then the FDR home and presidential library in Hyde Park, NY
> 
> *9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to finally meet you.



WELCOME!  Love the totes and the eye spy bags!  So fun!  Now just sing to yourself "Just keep posting, just keep posting . . . "  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



I think it turned out fabulously!  I'm sure the little girl will be over the moon!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessKell said:


> Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.



OMG Kell!! What a terrible experiience!! I'll be thinking of you in the coming days. Keep us updated. 

My Dad was in a sensational trial. He was head of the maintence for a "bad boys" school. He had a log for people to sign out tools so he would know where they always were and could make sure he got them back. But this one day, one of the office women came down and asked for a hammer. He said she was always very nice and he offered to help her put up a shelf or whatever she needed. She told him no thank you and went back to her office. Well, she went back and attacked her boss with the hammer. Left and the police found her at her home. To this day, and it's been about 10 years, Dad is still mad that they never found his hammer.  BTW... the boss was out of work for several months with head trauma, but she did go back to work. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



Praying that Biscuit does the trick. I want a itty bitty dog. But no one will let me have one around here. The cat is enough for awhile I guess. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Looks great to me. Totally adorable!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*Praying that Biscuit does the trick. I want a itty bitty dog. But no one will let me have one around here. The cat is enough for awhile I guess.*

A cat was mentioned as a solution, but my son and I are both allergic to cats.  Biscuit is doing well so far!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone!
Thanks to all who offered suggestions for Danny - I think it is a case of too many things spinning in his head.  We have been working on it - keep your fingers crossed that it works 

I love all of the outfits posted - let's see if I can do the quotes without screwing them up....LOL



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.  My oldest son has night terrors so badly he wakes up in a cold sweat so much so that we have to change his clothes, and then he's afraid to go back to sleep.  It is awful for him, and it's heart wrenching as a parent!  We puppy sat a couple weeks ago, and the whole time the puppy was there, he slept with my son in his bed.  My son had no night terrors so we discussed it with our doctor and came to the conclusion he needs a dog to sleep with.  We can pick Biscuit up from the animal shelter this morning after the vet checks her stitches and says she can go.  (She was fixed earlier this week.)  Please pray that the dog will be the catalyst that stops these horrible night terrors from terrorizing my son.  My son is only 4 in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Dawn



I think this is a fabulous idea and I just know it will help.  I am sending my good vibes to you, your son and Biscuit.
BTW, I did send the card - after the snow stopping falling - I hope they got it in time for Valentine's day. 



PrincessKell said:


> Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv.



I hope all goes well and you are able to put this behind you soon.  It seems like such a horrible senseless act and I can't imagine having to go through what you have.  I am sending blessing and calming thoughts to you.  Take care of yourself and your ulcer - I have 3 and they are no fun!  Big hugs to you!



aboveH20 said:


> Greetings, all
> 
> I would like to introduce myself.  I actually joined the Big Give board a couple months ago after reading on this board the need for crayon rolls and autograph books. BTW, I just changed my Big Give name and registered on the Dis boards as *above H20 *because my original name was quite close to another Disboutiquer.  Anywhoo. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job on these!  Very nice!!



I think this is just perfect and I know she will love it!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Prepare for photo overload!  Everybody has been posting some beautiful stuff, and I am just thrilled with my latest creation.  I love seeing all the great stuff you gals (and guys!) create!



rascalsmommy said:


> Just an FYI...I just ordered the new Fabernmix book, Sewing Clothes Kids Love: Sewing Patterns and Instructions for Boys' and Girls' Outfits, and it includes the Feliz pattern in it and 9 others. It is only $16.49 at Amazon right now. The photos inside are gorgeous! It's a good alternative if you can't find the Feliz pattern in stock.


 I might have to check out this book to get the other patterns.  I haven't started my Feliz yet, but I am itching to get working on it!



eeyore3847 said:


> and a little pocket dress!


Great job, Lori!  How cute!  And keep us updated on the wedding plans - sooo exciting!



dmbdisneymom said:


> Here you go HeatherSue! The pic behind one of my kids:


That pic is awesome! I am going to be on the lookout for it!



ellenbenny said:


> Wrap Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity Toddler Princess Patterns





ellenbenny said:


>


Welcome to Disboutiquers!  I loved all your creations, but these were my very favorites (especially the baby bubbles!)  You posted some awesome stuff!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> these? very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more- I love the starry night


I have to get some of that Tink starry night!  WOW!!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


>


Love that skirt!  Sooo adorable!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Hi everyone.  I haven't been able to post much lately.  I am working on a couple things that I will post when finished, but I have been getting things ready for our new dog.


 Hugs for you and Sam and best wishes on your new dog!!!



aboveH20 said:


> 9. tote bags for Piper's Big Give[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*


Love that sparkly material on Pipers Big Give bag, and the Eye Spy bags are awesome!!!! Great job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.


Awesome outfit!  LOVE IT!!!!  And I didn't even see the boo-boo!

And now, for what I have been working on all week - a SIMPLY SWEET PAGEANT DRESS!!!  Woo Hoo!  I am so thrilled with how this turned out!!!  I was inspired by the dresses on "Toddlers and Tiaras" and in the brochure for the pageant my daughter is competing in this Friday (her first pageant - I am so jazzed!)  I thought - those dresses don't look that different from the simply sweet! - so I got some taffeta and got crackin'!  This is not a glitz pageant, so the dress is not as rhinestoned out as some of those on tv. I am just so excited about it.  The top is a simply sweet with the Princess Belle variation.  The skirt is the Belle peplum over a traditional pageant cupcake skirt (I googled it and came up with my own pattern).  The bloomers are from the easy fit pants pattern.  It is a CarlaC Pageant Creation! Now, for way more pics than anyone needs to see from our final fitting today:





















Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!


----------



## Tweevil

tvgirlmin said:


> Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!



How Gorgeous!!   Good luck tomorrow night!  Let us know how you do!


----------



## Tweevil

Just to show that I can sew - not well but I try 
Here is an outfit for a little one going to Disney for his 3rd birthday.  I took the pic really fast at work before I gave it to his Grandpa (he delievered it from Mickey!).

Left - Heather's AWESOME mickey skull & crossbones on a little drawstring bag I made for his outfit to go in.
Middle - Tshirt with another Heather design - Mickey Pirate
Right - Easy fits (my first) Shorts
Far Right - the junk on my desk at work!

I think I CASED this idea from someone else - if this is you thank you sooooo much!






And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......








There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
Thanks for looking


----------



## billwendy

PrincessKell said:


> Ok ladies. I can't sleep. I just have to post, type something. My sewing area is not set up yet so I can't do that. Not too much is set up yet. At least I am moved and started to unpack. And have computer hooked up and tv.
> 
> Last Thursday was a big day for the trial. (for some of you that dont know, three years ago, after my husband (still ex) left me I was set up with my best friends cousin on a date, he was murdered on our first date for protecting my bff and myself from gang members) I was on the stand for about two hours. Tomorrow is another big day. THe DA is done with me so its time to be eaten alive. They expect me to be on the stand all day probably.  Its interesting there is a gag order but yet the news paper is in there and there are at least three different articles in the paper and online daily.  if you would like to read about it  go to www.pressdemocrat.com  and click under the news tab and search for Matthew Toste.
> 
> My ulcer is flaring up again. Hmmm wonder why there is?? I am sitting next to a sink full of dishes but yet I just can't find an ounce of energy to wash them. but I can sit and type this. I really need to get some crafty nerdness going because that really helps with my depression when it comes around these things. Normally, I can handle things ok. but man when it rain it pours......and its not even really rainning. Its sunny and bright and warm! ugh, go figure.



Kell - thinking of you - what a horrific experience 



aboveH20 said:


> *10. I Spy bags for Daniels Big Give*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


WOO HOO!!! I have to tell you, Im Daniel's "Aunt Wendy". These are TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!!!!! The kids are gonna love them - I'll convince 1 of them to let me borrow theirs so I can play too(maybe while Sammy is taking a nap) - lol.  I love how you did all of their names on them and used fabric they will adore!! THank you so much for being a part of his Big Give - it means so much to us all - you are all angels!!! (PS - Teresa has banned me from Daniel's thread!!)



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?



LOVE IT!! Its sooo beautiful - any little girl would ADORE it - wonderful job!!

Speaking of Daniel ( who by the way has NOT had to be readmitted since his last chemo which he usually does _) I was asked to get pictures of his family - and I got all good ones except for Sarah -his big sister. Sarah has given so much of herself over this last year for her family. She does NOT like to see Daniel in a hospital bed, so she has volunteered to be at home with her brothers and sister while her parents go back and forth to the hospital. She is a wonderful girl, kind, quiet and gentle. Very selfless - such a sweetheart. I finally got a good picture of her from one of her friends!!! She is so excited to go to Disney and really deserves it!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my completed outfit for Megan's friend's Birthday gift. Ally has had a rough year (temps of 105 every week or 2, and has juvenile rumatoid arthritis)
> 
> I went with Ariel, since she is having a Princess/Pirate birthday party (at a hotel ..very la-tee-da!) and Ariel is coming to the party.



I think it is adorable!! She is going to love wearing it!!

Lori


----------



## teresajoy

tvgirlmin said:


> Prepare for photo overload!  Everybody has been posting some beautiful stuff, and I am just thrilled with my latest creation.  I love seeing all the great stuff you gals (and guys!) create!
> 
> I might have to check out this book to get the other patterns.  I haven't started my Feliz yet, but I am itching to get working on it!
> 
> Great job, Lori!  How cute!  And keep us updated on the wedding plans - sooo exciting!
> 
> That pic is awesome! I am going to be on the lookout for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Disboutiquers!  I loved all your creations, but these were my very favorites (especially the baby bubbles!)  You posted some awesome stuff!
> 
> I have to get some of that Tink starry night!  WOW!!!!!
> 
> Love that skirt!  Sooo adorable!
> 
> Hugs for you and Sam and best wishes on your new dog!!!
> 
> Love that sparkly material on Pipers Big Give bag, and the Eye Spy bags are awesome!!!! Great job!
> 
> Awesome outfit!  LOVE IT!!!!  And I didn't even see the boo-boo!
> 
> And now, for what I have been working on all week - a SIMPLY SWEET PAGEANT DRESS!!!  Woo Hoo!  I am so thrilled with how this turned out!!!  I was inspired by the dresses on "Toddlers and Tiaras" and in the brochure for the pageant my daughter is competing in this Friday (her first pageant - I am so jazzed!)  I thought - those dresses don't look that different from the simply sweet! - so I got some taffeta and got crackin'!  This is not a glitz pageant, so the dress is not as rhinestoned out as some of those on tv. I am just so excited about it.  The top is a simply sweet with the Princess Belle variation.  The skirt is the Belle peplum over a traditional pageant cupcake skirt (I googled it and came up with my own pattern).  The bloomers are from the easy fit pants pattern.  It is a CarlaC Pageant Creation! Now, for way more pics than anyone needs to see from our final fitting today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!



What fun!!! I love that you used Carla's pattern for that!!! Make sure you put these in the "I made this" section of YCMT and Carla's fan page on Facebook! 



Tweevil said:


> Just to show that I can sew - not well but I try
> Here is an outfit for a little one going to Disney for his 3rd birthday.  I took the pic really fast at work before I gave it to his Grandpa (he delievered it from Mickey!).
> 
> Left - Heather's AWESOME mickey skull & crossbones on a little drawstring bag I made for his outfit to go in.
> Middle - Tshirt with another Heather design - Mickey Pirate
> Right - Easy fits (my first) Shorts
> Far Right - the junk on my desk at work!
> 
> I think I CASED this idea from someone else - if this is you thank you sooooo much!
> 
> 
> And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
> Thanks for looking



That cake is seriously cool! 



billwendy said:


> (PS - Teresa has banned me from Daniel's thread!!)


Yes, I have! You need to be a little surprised! 



billwendy said:


> Speaking of Daniel ( who by the way has NOT had to be readmitted since his last chemo which he usually does _) I was asked to get pictures of his family - and I got all good ones except for Sarah -his big sister. Sarah has given so much of herself over this last year for her family. She does NOT like to see Daniel in a hospital bed, so she has volunteered to be at home with her brothers and sister while her parents go back and forth to the hospital. She is a wonderful girl, kind, quiet and gentle. Very selfless - such a sweetheart. I finally got a good picture of her from one of her friends!!! She is so excited to go to Disney and really deserves it!!



YAY for Daniel!!!! 

Thanks for posting Sarah's picture! She is a beautiful young lady, inside and out!


----------



## eeyore3847

It is in the 70's here already! Doing some summer dresses already!






Lori


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

eeyore3847 said:


> It is in the 70's here already! Doing some summer dresses already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Blasphemy!  It's in the 20's here!  You should be ASHAMED of yourself for gloating like that!

However, I must say that you made a darling dress!  So nice!  Thanks for sharing.

I love this forum!

Gretchen


----------



## Granna4679

tvgirlmin said:


> And now, for what I have been working on all week - a SIMPLY SWEET PAGEANT DRESS!!!  Woo Hoo!  I am so thrilled with how this turned out!!!  I was inspired by the dresses on "Toddlers and Tiaras" and in the brochure for the pageant my daughter is competing in this Friday (her first pageant - I am so jazzed!)  I thought - those dresses don't look that different from the simply sweet! - so I got some taffeta and got crackin'!  This is not a glitz pageant, so the dress is not as rhinestoned out as some of those on tv. I am just so excited about it.  The top is a simply sweet with the Princess Belle variation.  The skirt is the Belle peplum over a traditional pageant cupcake skirt (I googled it and came up with my own pattern).  The bloomers are from the easy fit pants pattern.  It is a CarlaC Pageant Creation! Now, for way more pics than anyone needs to see from our final fitting today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!



Awesome!!!  So cute!  Can't wait to hear how she did.  Take lots of pictures.



Tweevil said:


> And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
> Thanks for looking



That cake is fantastic.  I also love to do cakes.   But only once in a while....not an avid "caker".




eeyore3847 said:


> It is in the 70's here already! Doing some summer dresses already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Suppose to be high 60's here tomorrow too.  Yay for warmer weather finally!
I really like the summer dress.  I am ready to make some of those myself.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*I want to use the Disney font for Big Give Shirts- can someone tell me where is the best place to buy them, and do you get the whole alphabet, or I am stuck with specific names?*


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey Disboutique Crew,
Just doing a little drive by howdy!! Hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Tried putting them together on a hanger..
> I did removable tulle (loopy side on tulle, hooks on skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally botched the shirt (forgot to change bobbin thread, so it was cotton coats n clark, then realized I forgot to change needle to a ballpoint- the top thread would loop, or get lumpy, even had to redo part of her hand because the bobbin thread (which I had changed to a thin, white by then) was coming across design. But it's passable, right?


It looks great! What a lucky little girl. Hope Megan has fun at the party.



tvgirlmin said:


> Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!


Wow! That is so pretty! How did you do the cupcake skirt? I don't see a rolled hem.. fishing line? wire? I have a cupcake skirt on my to do list.. My DD needs a fancy dress like on tv, but we don't do pageants.. just to wear to go to the store and stuff.. lol 
Good luck!!!


Tweevil said:


> And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
> Thanks for looking


Shame on you for posting chocolate cake....  
LOL! Looks yummy! 



eeyore3847 said:


> It is in the 70's here already! Doing some summer dresses already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So pretty.. as always.  I don't think I ever make winter dresses, so I am sewing summer too. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *I want to use the Disney font for Big Give Shirts- can someone tell me where is the best place to buy them, and do you get the whole alphabet, or I am stuck with specific names?*


Pegasus Embroidery has good prices and you will get all the letters in 3 different sizes. They stitch out well too. I used them before I was able to convert the ttfs myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I allowed to post that? I think so..
You can get the whole alphabet, but you need a program to put each letter together into a word. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## NiniMorris

Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Nini, Kristy and her family have been on my prayer list since the accident. I'll add a special prayer for her today. I am sure going home will be tough at first.

*Hemming* I am trying to hem the easy fit cords that I am making and having a hard time. In fact I seem to have this problem with everything I try to hem. I hem all the way around and by the time I get to the other side I have a ripple in the fabric. Is there a trick to this or is it simply a matter of pinning it better?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutique Crew,
> Just doing a little drive by howdy!! Hope all is well with everyone!!



HELLO!!!!!!! Girl! You need to come around more often! I miss your witty banter! Did you get married? Have decided to learn to sew?
Are you still teaching? You can't just fly in and leave- tell us how you are!!!


Nini- Prayers being said right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine the pain she is dealing with. Last I had read they had not told her about her little girl. How is she doing mentally?

Kira- whatever you were trying to show is x out, but I will google pegasus. I think I have whatever I need to make the letters a word, but I may need your help! Thanks!

ETA: I only see applique letters, and I am looking for fill- am I missing it?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!  

Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.

Dawn


----------



## BBGirl

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Praying for healing grace.


----------



## rie'smom

Prayers said for Kristy and Brian.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



I am sooo glad she is getting to go home but I know how hard it is.  My sister lost a 2 yr old in an accident (many yrs ago) too and I remember the pain like it was yesterday.  I will be praying for her.  ONLY God can give her the strength to do this....AND HE WILL.



RMAMom said:


> Nini, Kristy and her family have been on my prayer list since the accident. I'll add a special prayer for her today. I am sure going home will be tough at first.
> 
> *Hemming* I am trying to hem the easy fit cords that I am making and having a hard time. In fact I seem to have this problem with everything I try to hem. I hem all the way around and by the time I get to the other side I have a ripple in the fabric. Is there a trick to this or is it simply a matter of pinning it better?



Have you ironed the hem in place first?  Maybe that would work. Usually it does for me.  I have had this problem also and find that the ironing does the trick.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!
> 
> Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.
> 
> Dawn



Yay!  I am so glad Biscuit is helping with the night tremors.  

Cute story to add to this:  My daughter has been going through a divorce for several months now.  My DGDs (2 & 5) were having trouble sleeping through the night and ended up in bed with her every night.  About 5 months ago, DGD5 asked for a cat.  My daughter told her, "no, we can't get a cat because you know I am allergic to them."  She replied, "well, I will just pray and ask God to give me one."  My daughter just laughed.  That afternoon, they came home and a full grown beautiful cat (although very malnourished) was sitting on the driveway.  Mia immediately exclaimed "God sent me the cat I prayed for!"  (WOW...God works fast, huh?).  My daughter tried to explain that the cat must belong to someone else and just wandered up.  DGD5 wasn't having anything to do with that explanation.  In her eyes, God sent it.  Well, despite the fact that my DD knew she would swell up in a matter of minutes, she brought the cat in, checked it for tags, gave it some milk and food, and the kids were in love.  The cat spent the night in the house (DD never swelled up), the cat stayed the 2nd night (still no side effects).  It was also discovered that the cat was house broken and declawed already.  After a visit to the vet (the cat had no microchip and to date no one has been looking for it or posted signs or anything), the cat still sleeps with them (usually my DD) and still no allergic reactions (you have to know that my DD has swollen up everytime she has come in contact with a cat her whole life).  We have decided that the cat really MUST have come from God.  And on a side note, when the girls are sick, the cat stays right by their side all day and watches over them.  Any other time, she is off playing or "hiding" from them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> Originally Posted by *RMAMom* Hemming I am trying to hem the easy fit cords that I am making and having a hard time. In fact I seem to have this problem with everything I try to hem. I hem all the way around and by the time I get to the other side I have a ripple in the fabric. Is there a trick to this or is it simply a matter of pinning it better?



Sometimes it's a matter of pinning, but sometimes its that theres a little bit of taper, so you'll get that gather at the end.  I usually pop the inseam seam a little maybe just a half inch and that spreads out the taper enough to sew all the way around without getting that ripple at the end.  I can post a picture if my dirrections are as clear as mud


----------



## Mirb1214

I have the original (basic) Cricut.  Are the newer cartridges made for the expression compatible w/ the older version?  I don't want to bid on something that won't work w/ my machine.

THANKS!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sometimes it's a matter of pinning, but sometimes its that theres a little bit of taper, so you'll get that gather at the end.  I usually pop the inseam seam a little maybe just a half inch and that spreads out the taper enough to sew all the way around without getting that ripple at the end.  I can post a picture if my dirrections are as clear as mud


I want to see a picture! Every once in a while I have this happen- I find cheaper fabrics are more likely to do it than others. 



Granna4679 said:


> I
> 
> Cute story to add to this:  My daughter has been going through a divorce for several months now.  My DGDs (2 & 5) were having trouble sleeping through the night and ended up in bed with her every night.  About 5 months ago, DGD5 asked for a cat.  My daughter told her, "no, we can't get a cat because you know I am allergic to them."  She replied, "well, I will just pray and ask God to give me one."  My daughter just laughed.  That afternoon, they came home and a full grown beautiful cat (although very malnourished) was sitting on the driveway.  Mia immediately exclaimed "God sent me the cat I prayed for!"  (WOW...God works fast, huh?).  My daughter tried to explain that the cat must belong to someone else and just wandered up.  DGD5 wasn't having anything to do with that explanation.  In her eyes, God sent it.  Well, despite the fact that my DD knew she would swell up in a matter of minutes, she brought the cat in, checked it for tags, gave it some milk and food, and the kids were in love.  The cat spent the night in the house (DD never swelled up), the cat stayed the 2nd night (still no side effects).  It was also discovered that the cat was house broken and declawed already.  After a visit to the vet (the cat had no microchip and to date no one has been looking for it or posted signs or anything), the cat still sleeps with them (usually my DD) and still no allergic reactions (you have to know that my DD has swollen up everytime she has come in contact with a cat her whole life).  We have decided that the cat really MUST have come from God.  And on a side note, when the girls are sick, the cat stays right by their side all day and watches over them.  Any other time, she is off playing or "hiding" from them.


THIS is a GREAT story!!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!
> 
> Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.
> 
> Dawn



Hooray!! Hope this continues!

Kira/Toadstool- You are right- I dont have the software to convert letters to words/names- except for the alphabets already in the machine.


----------



## kimmylaj

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutique Crew,
> Just doing a little drive by howdy!! Hope all is well with everyone!!


hi we miss you. we need another trip report, i have yet to find anyone as funny as you.



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini


prayers said


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Eyore4Ever149*



> I want to see a picture! Every once in a while I have this happen- I find cheaper fabrics are more likely to do it than others.



Sure, here it is...the blind hem stitch on these pants isn't too pretty (thread issues), but you'll at least get the idea.  






I find it happens a lot when I'm tailoring my husband's work pants, because there's a small tapper.  I've also noticed with silky or stretchy (like jersy knit) this ripple can happen.  It's probably due to all sorts of things- poor pinning, thread tension, fabric shifting/stretching.  As long I've turned the edge under, I haven't had any problems with just popping that inner seam a little and then the hem sits smooth and ripple free


----------



## tmh0206

sorry i cant quote yet, still trying to get to my 10th post...anywhoo your daughter and her new dress are ADORABLE!  good luck and let us know how she does!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?


----------



## livndisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?



I trace my patterns onto butcher paper. It is thicker and to me more "durable". I had ordered some books or something and it came shipped with this wonderful paper as "packing". I folded it up and saved it to use for patterns.

I know the teacher supply stores have the big rolls of it and you can buy what you need.


Joann's also sells pattern ease or pattern trace (I forget which) that can be used for patterns. I have not used it, but saw it the other day when I was buying wonder under.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Saying a prayer for your precious friends Nini!  God has carried her thus far, and I believe he will continue to carry her.

Dawn


----------



## Diz-Mommy

livndisney said:


> I trace my patterns onto butcher paper. It is thicker and to me more "durable". I had ordered some books or something and it came shipped with this wonderful paper as "packing". I folded it up and saved it to use for patterns.
> 
> I know the teacher supply stores have the big rolls of it and you can buy what you need.
> 
> 
> Joann's also sells pattern ease or pattern trace (I forget which) that can be used for patterns. I have not used it, but saw it the other day when I was buying wonder under.



Thanks!


----------



## CastleCreations

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?



I just print it out on printer paper. I trim the pattern about 1/4 of an inch away from the line I will be cutting on, and use it to cut out the pattern. Then when I'm done, I stick the pieces in a gallon size zip lock, or if it's a one time thing, I just throw it away.


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?





CastleCreations said:


> I just print it out on printer paper. I trim the pattern about 1/4 of an inch away from the line I will be cutting on, and use it to cut out the pattern. Then when I'm done, I stick the pieces in a gallon size zip lock, or if it's a one time thing, I just throw it away.



I print mine out on computer paper as well.  The good thing about the e-books are that they stay in your file (library) on YCMT and you can also download them to your computer and keep them that way.  You can always go back and print out whatever you need again.


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Disboutique Crew,
> Just doing a little drive by howdy!! Hope all is well with everyone!!




Hey girl!!!! Don't be such a stranger around here!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Prayers being said. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!
> 
> Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.
> 
> Dawn



I'm so glad!!!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?



Like everyone else is saying, just print it out on printer paper. I love it. It's heavy enough that I don't even need to pin the pattern in place. I usually just put a hand on it and cut around it.


----------



## BBGirl

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?



i just use printer paper and tape it together where it says.  I have never got one that wasn't set up print on your printer.


----------



## cassiez76

*waves*

hi everybody, i'm jumping in! i'm a new sewer. was taking free classes at our rec. dept., but my teacher decided to leave.  (director was harassing her. )  i'm actually not too bad at sewing! lol surprised myself. it's the math of things that get me. sooo math challenged! 

i'm pretty crafty otherwise. i'm an (unemployed) graphic designer, so that's pretty crafty. also do scrapbooks, but sometimes i'm so overwhelmed with ideas i just put the pics and a few stickers on the page. i'm hoping i can get my disney trip from last sept done soon.  i've given up on the album from '03! it's sorta done too.  

also make jewelry. worked at a bead shop and learned a lot. of course i have no pictures of all the really nice pieces i did. and i have a bunch of disney jewelry i've done. i really miss the beads disney use to have. i picked up a few (ok, i think i left 2) of the little ceramic mickey heads on our fall trip. 

everybody's work on here amazes me and i love it all! i'm always sharing links to this thread with a crafty friend of mine and we drool.  i have a 14 month old son and i'm going to attempt to make him some pants and shirt for a party next month. i told hubby we HAD TO have a girl so i could attempt these cute girly things. 

oh...and i hate that our walmart got rid of the fabric. the other walmart about 20 minutes away has fabric, but it's not that great. i hate the "new" walmart. i also don't like our hancocks. it's always a mess and the workers are slow/unfriendly. our nearest hobby lobby and joann's is 35 minutes away or so. fabric choices in new orleans suck.  

my next 2 projects are a few new toys for our dog using scraps that i can't do anything with. she won't eat the stuffed ones if it doesn't have a squeaker in it and the outfit for my son. 

so here's my little starter projects...
1st ever...halloween pillow





my son with the gianormous stocking i made him...





1st banner i made...i thought the happy birthday ones were so cute online, so i made 2 for our saints (SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!) party. the fleur de lis were a PITA to cut out and then when i went to sew them on, the fabric pulled, so i did it the easy way....glue.





and the 2nd banner...i had so much left overs...the who dat letters are martha stewarts pattern. they're for fabric (i guess felt) and were a PITA to cut out too!





so i may not post a lot, but i'm always lurking and enjoying!! 

cassie


----------



## 2cutekidz

FIGURES!  Ugh - I finally get the motivation to sew, and I'm all out of flesh tone fabric for my applique!!  I have to make a quick run to Hobby Lobby before to nights hockey game so I can sew when we get home!!  At least I got to piece together some of the applique so I kinda know how it's going to look.  Sorry - had to vent to my peeps that know the feeling!


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Prayers said. 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!
> 
> Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.
> 
> Dawn



That's wonderful! 



Granna4679 said:


> I am sooo glad she is getting to go home but I know how hard it is.  My sister lost a 2 yr old in an accident (many yrs ago) too and I remember the pain like it was yesterday.  I will be praying for her.  ONLY God can give her the strength to do this....AND HE WILL.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ironed the hem in place first?  Maybe that would work. Usually it does for me.  I have had this problem also and find that the ironing does the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I am so glad Biscuit is helping with the night tremors.
> 
> Cute story to add to this:  My daughter has been going through a divorce for several months now.  My DGDs (2 & 5) were having trouble sleeping through the night and ended up in bed with her every night.  About 5 months ago, DGD5 asked for a cat.  My daughter told her, "no, we can't get a cat because you know I am allergic to them."  She replied, "well, I will just pray and ask God to give me one."  My daughter just laughed.  That afternoon, they came home and a full grown beautiful cat (although very malnourished) was sitting on the driveway.  Mia immediately exclaimed "God sent me the cat I prayed for!"  (WOW...God works fast, huh?).  My daughter tried to explain that the cat must belong to someone else and just wandered up.  DGD5 wasn't having anything to do with that explanation.  In her eyes, God sent it.  Well, despite the fact that my DD knew she would swell up in a matter of minutes, she brought the cat in, checked it for tags, gave it some milk and food, and the kids were in love.  The cat spent the night in the house (DD never swelled up), the cat stayed the 2nd night (still no side effects).  It was also discovered that the cat was house broken and declawed already.  After a visit to the vet (the cat had no microchip and to date no one has been looking for it or posted signs or anything), the cat still sleeps with them (usually my DD) and still no allergic reactions (you have to know that my DD has swollen up everytime she has come in contact with a cat her whole life).  We have decided that the cat really MUST have come from God.  And on a side note, when the girls are sick, the cat stays right by their side all day and watches over them.  Any other time, she is off playing or "hiding" from them.



I love stories like this. Your DGD was right all along! GOD did send that cat to them. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> *Eyore4Ever149*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here it is...the blind hem stitch on these pants isn't too pretty (thread issues), but you'll at least get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it happens a lot when I'm tailoring my husband's work pants, because there's a small tapper.  I've also noticed with silky or stretchy (like jersy knit) this ripple can happen.  It's probably due to all sorts of things- poor pinning, thread tension, fabric shifting/stretching.  As long I've turned the edge under, I haven't had any problems with just popping that inner seam a little and then the hem sits smooth and ripple free



Thankjs for posting that tip. I've had it happen and I always thought it was me.  It make me happy to know that I'm not alone. 

TVgirlmin.... Your DD's dress turned out really nice. Good Luck tonight.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> *Update:*Samuel only woke up once last night and as soon as he touched Biscuit, he went right back to sleep.  We had a night with no night terrors!   After 8 in a row, that is AWESOME!
> 
> Biscuit is bonding well with the boys, and she is responding well to all their love and attention.  Thanks for all the support, advice, and prayers.
> 
> Dawn


----------



## SallyfromDE

cassiez76 said:


> *waves*
> 
> also make jewelry. worked at a bead shop and learned a lot. of course i have no pictures of all the really nice pieces i did. and i have a bunch of disney jewelry i've done. i really miss the beads disney use to have. i picked up a few (ok, i think i left 2) of the little ceramic mickey heads on our fall trip.
> 
> cassie



Do you have pictures of your jewelry to share? I'd love to see them!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



If this is "passable", my work belongs in the trash heap!  I think it looks fabulous


----------



## karebear1

Mirb1214 said:


> I have the original (basic) Cricut.  Are the newer cartridges made for the expression compatible w/ the older version?  I don't want to bid on something that won't work w/ my machine.
> 
> THANKS!!



Yes siree! The new cartridges  certainly are compatible with the all of the cricut machines!  Good luck bidding!


----------



## lauralong81

Anyone have a good Online source for Disney Fabric???  Looking specifically for princesses, Nemo, Buzz/Toy Story... and I know it's a long shot, but Figment?

Joann's has so little to choose from.... going to try Hancock tomorrow but not holding my breath.... anyone have any good (cheap) sources?  Is it worth it after you pay shipping??

TIA!!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

lauralong81 said:


> Anyone have a good Online source for Disney Fabric???  Looking specifically for princesses, Nemo, Buzz/Toy Story... and I know it's a long shot, but Figment?
> 
> Joann's has so little to choose from.... going to try Hancock tomorrow but not holding my breath.... anyone have any good (cheap) sources?  Is it worth it after you pay shipping??
> 
> TIA!!!



I order mine from J and O Fabrics.  They are cheap and shipping is fast.  Nicest people own them and work there.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the info, itstheresomewhere.  I googled it and here's a link:
http://www.jandofabrics.com


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone know what type of prewound bobbins I'd get for a Brother 270D??? I think I want to try them!!

TGIF!!!Whats everyone doing this weekend?????


----------



## cassiez76

SallyfromDE said:


> Do you have pictures of your jewelry to share? I'd love to see them!



i'll take some this weekend.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Diz-Mommy said:


> *Eyore4Ever149*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here it is...the blind hem stitch on these pants isn't too pretty (thread issues), but you'll at least get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it happens a lot when I'm tailoring my husband's work pants, because there's a small tapper.  I've also noticed with silky or stretchy (like jersy knit) this ripple can happen.  It's probably due to all sorts of things- poor pinning, thread tension, fabric shifting/stretching.  As long I've turned the edge under, I haven't had any problems with just popping that inner seam a little and then the hem sits smooth and ripple free


I'm just wondering why you used the blind hem stitch for this.. Thats not how I use the blind hem stitch on my machine. The triangle part falls off of the fold to where you don't see any stitches on the front. Just wondering if I am missing something. Also.. When I hem thick fabrics I take a hammer and beat the seams.. BIG help to me when I hem hubbys work pants and coveralls.


Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I guess I didn't know these were e-patterns...DUH!  Do you buy pattern paper to make your patterns, or is there another trick?


You can buy thinner weight printing paper.. like vellum. Cept it is expensive. I am hoping to find something else to print e patterns on. I really don't like pinning through regular printer paper. I find it is harder to cut things out than tissue so I print them and then trace them onto my pattern paper. 


cassiez76 said:


> *waves*
> 
> hi everybody, i'm jumping in! i'm a new sewer. was taking free classes at our rec. dept., but my teacher decided to leave.  (director was harassing her. )  i'm actually not too bad at sewing! lol surprised myself. it's the math of things that get me. sooo math challenged!
> 
> i'm pretty crafty otherwise. i'm an (unemployed) graphic designer, so that's pretty crafty. also do scrapbooks, but sometimes i'm so overwhelmed with ideas i just put the pics and a few stickers on the page. i'm hoping i can get my disney trip from last sept done soon.  i've given up on the album from '03! it's sorta done too.
> 
> also make jewelry. worked at a bead shop and learned a lot. of course i have no pictures of all the really nice pieces i did. and i have a bunch of disney jewelry i've done. i really miss the beads disney use to have. i picked up a few (ok, i think i left 2) of the little ceramic mickey heads on our fall trip.
> 
> everybody's work on here amazes me and i love it all! i'm always sharing links to this thread with a crafty friend of mine and we drool.  i have a 14 month old son and i'm going to attempt to make him some pants and shirt for a party next month. i told hubby we HAD TO have a girl so i could attempt these cute girly things.
> 
> oh...and i hate that our walmart got rid of the fabric. the other walmart about 20 minutes away has fabric, but it's not that great. i hate the "new" walmart. i also don't like our hancocks. it's always a mess and the workers are slow/unfriendly. our nearest hobby lobby and joann's is 35 minutes away or so. fabric choices in new orleans suck.
> 
> my next 2 projects are a few new toys for our dog using scraps that i can't do anything with. she won't eat the stuffed ones if it doesn't have a squeaker in it and the outfit for my son.
> 
> so here's my little starter projects...
> 1st ever...halloween pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son with the gianormous stocking i made him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st banner i made...i thought the happy birthday ones were so cute online, so i made 2 for our saints (SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!) party. the fleur de lis were a PITA to cut out and then when i went to sew them on, the fabric pulled, so i did it the easy way....glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2nd banner...i had so much left overs...the who dat letters are martha stewarts pattern. they're for fabric (i guess felt) and were a PITA to cut out too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i may not post a lot, but i'm always lurking and enjoying!!
> 
> cassie


Hi! I live in Lafource parish in Cut Off. Do you know where that is? Where in New Orleans do you live? I find it funny you think New Orleans is bad for fabric!! I go there to buy my fabric. hehe I might be able to clue you into a few places you don't know about. I love Joanns on Veterans though. THe ladies in there are so nice. The ladies at Hancocks not so much!! I like heirloom sewing and designer fabrics and there are plenty places that have that in New Orleans. I live an hour away. 
Love your Saints banner! THe stocking is adorable too. 


2cutekidz said:


> FIGURES!  Ugh - I finally get the motivation to sew, and I'm all out of flesh tone fabric for my applique!!  I have to make a quick run to Hobby Lobby before to nights hockey game so I can sew when we get home!!  At least I got to piece together some of the applique so I kinda know how it's going to look.  Sorry - had to vent to my peeps that know the feeling!


I HATE when that happens. This is when I miss having a 24 hour wal mart to just run to to get that little scrap of applique fabric that you need. 
This is also what I envy about people who own fabric shops.. just think.. you'd never have to run out to get something.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Tweevil said:


>


Love the Pirate goodies and the cake!  Awesome job!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini


Definitely praying, Nini.  My heart hurts for this couple...I know God will provide, but it is so hard to understand things like this....



cassiez76 said:


> 1st ever...halloween pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son with the gianormous stocking i made him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st banner i made...i thought the happy birthday ones were so cute online, so i made 2 for our saints (SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!) party. the fleur de lis were a PITA to cut out and then when i went to sew them on, the fabric pulled, so i did it the easy way....glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2nd banner...i had so much left overs...the who dat letters are martha stewarts pattern. they're for fabric (i guess felt) and were a PITA to cut out too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i may not post a lot, but i'm always lurking and enjoying!!
> 
> cassie


Love all your stuff, Cassie!  And your little son is too cute!




Tweevil said:


> How Gorgeous!!   Good luck tomorrow night!  Let us know how you do!





*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That is so pretty! How did you do the cupcake skirt? I don't see a rolled hem.. fishing line? wire? I have a cupcake skirt on my to do list.. My DD needs a fancy dress like on tv, but we don't do pageants.. just to wear to go to the store and stuff.. lol
> Good luck!!!





tmh0206 said:


> sorry i cant quote yet, still trying to get to my 10th post...anywhoo your daughter and her new dress are ADORABLE!  good luck and let us know how she does!





dogodisney said:


> TVgirlmin.... Your DD's dress turned out really nice. Good Luck tonight.



Thanks for all the well wishes everyone - I am just on cloud 9!  Emmy won!!!  She was awarded Tiny Miss Oahu American Starlet at her very first pageant.  Emmy did a great job and I was so proud of her - hearing her announced Queen was just icing on the cake!  Here are some photos my hubby took (sorry they aren't really clear - the lighting in the theater was kind of icky...)

Lining Up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Stage:





Crowning:





Victory Yell:





Showing the Grand National Queen her Trophy (she was so thrilled with it, should wouldn't even let any of us touch it for the longest time!) - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and the Lil Queen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just so proud of her - she was amazing!  And I was so pleased with how the dress turned out.  Now I am totally hooked on pageants - it is sooo addictive!

For the cupcake skirt, most of them are done with a rolled hem (but I couldn't figure out how to do it, even after reading several rolled hem tutorials).  So I just improvised with a regular hem filled with fishing line.  I was pretty happy with the result!


----------



## dogodisney

Congratulations!    Both you and DD look so proud. Great pic of the two of you togther. It would make a nice 8x10 to hang on the wall.  
It's nice to put a face with a (user)name.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Does anyone know what type of prewound bobbins I'd get for a Brother 270D??? I think I want to try them!!
> 
> TGIF!!!Whats everyone doing this weekend?????


Hi Wendy,

I don't know about bobbins but google it and they come up.  I have the 156 in pre wound plastic and love them.  Now I also have tons of older bobbins for my regular machine but don't use them.

I am finishing up the quilt for my neighbor who has cancer today and snowboarding tomorrow.  I may have time to start on a few big give shirts!  

I went to the city yesterday and got your new shirt.  It is red, sorry, they don't have any good choices here for colours.  I will do my best to girly it up.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *I want to use the Disney font for Big Give Shirts- can someone tell me where is the best place to buy them, and do you get the whole alphabet, or I am stuck with specific names?*



We downloaded the entire alphabet for free!  Just google disney font.  I don't know where DH got it from as it was about a year ago but we have pirate font and two kinds of Disney.  You really don't need to pay for fonts, there are so many out there.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> Just to show that I can sew - not well but I try
> Here is an outfit for a little one going to Disney for his 3rd birthday.  I took the pic really fast at work before I gave it to his Grandpa (he delievered it from Mickey!).
> 
> Left - Heather's AWESOME mickey skull & crossbones on a little drawstring bag I made for his outfit to go in.
> Middle - Tshirt with another Heather design - Mickey Pirate
> Right - Easy fits (my first) Shorts
> Far Right - the junk on my desk at work!
> 
> I think I CASED this idea from someone else - if this is you thank you sooooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
> Thanks for looking



I love your pirate clothing and goods.  We are big pirate fans.  The cake is really creative, hope mom likes it.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Does anyone have anyhing Star Wars related that you've made? I've seen a lot of shirts, but need some fabric ideas for skirts for SWW on our next trip.  TIA!


----------



## rascalsmommy

MinnieVanMom said:


> We downloaded the entire alphabet for free!  Just google disney font.  I don't know where DH got it from as it was about a year ago but we have pirate font and two kinds of Disney.  You really don't need to pay for fonts, there are so many out there.



I googled "disney font" it, but only found regular files, not embroidery specific downloads. Could someone pm me with more info? I am new to all this - I'm picking up my new Brother embroidery machine today : )


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

rascalsmommy said:


> I googled "disney font" it, but only found regular files, not embroidery specific downloads. Could someone pm me with more info? I am new to all this - I'm picking up my new Brother embroidery machine today : )



i would like to know if there is a way to get this font for free too.  i am also waiting for my brother machine to arrive.


----------



## h518may

billwendy said:


> Does anyone know what type of prewound bobbins I'd get for a Brother 270D??? I think I want to try them!!
> 
> TGIF!!!Whats everyone doing this weekend?????



The 270D takes type A bobbins.  I've been planning to order some for my 270D.


----------



## Piper

*PASSWORD*​



*During a recent password audit at a large company, it was found that a receptionist was using the following password:*


*"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySacramento"*



*When asked why she had such a long password, she said she was told that it had to be at least eight characters long and include at least one capital.*

A friend just sent me an email containing this: (Does she know me or what?!?!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

rascalsmommy said:


> I googled "disney font" it, but only found regular files, not embroidery specific downloads. Could someone pm me with more info? I am new to all this - I'm picking up my new Brother embroidery machine today : )





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i would like to know if there is a way to get this font for free too.  i am also waiting for my brother machine to arrive.



I haven't found it for free anywhere, but I've seen it on Etsy as a download,  and  as a CD to be mailed.  I want it too, but haven't yet taken the plunge because I'm sort of hoping a certain reliable digitizer we all know and love will add it to her collection, so I can purchase it there.  (yes, that's a very sincere Tinkerbellemom grovelling here, hoping someone will take the hint...  )


----------



## 2cutekidz

Hey all, Emily would love if you would vote for her!!  She likes watching how many votes she gets!

http://apps.facebook.com/next_direc...3?auth_token=a21812d1b29c4cece7bef7ffebc35162


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

[ 

*"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySacramento"*



*When asked why she had such a long password, she said she was told that it had to be at least eight characters long and include at least one capital.*

A friend just sent me an email containing this: (Does she know me or what?!?!)[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Funny how things travel around the world in emails, I got this 2 days ago and loved it!


----------



## jessica52877

Okay guys! This is for all of you that are always at work when we post a new give! I have one ready that I"ll post in about 10 minutes! I am going to add a few pictures! There are two adorable girls in this give!


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessica52877 said:


> Okay guys! This is for all of you that are always at work when we post a new give! I have one ready that I"ll post in about 10 minutes! I am going to add a few pictures! There are two adorable girls in this give!



Whoohoo - waititng paitently.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

2cutekidz said:


> Whoohoo - waititng paitently.






Me too, Me too!!!

Thanks for taking the time on a weekend!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

dmbdisneymom said:


> Does anyone have anyhing Star Wars related that you've made? I've seen a lot of shirts, but need some fabric ideas for skirts for SWW on our next trip.  TIA!




I did one...kinda...this was made from the retro sheets at Pottery Barn Kids...pricey for fabric...but my mom bought the sham for me so I would have some cool fabric!






The boys shorts I CASED from someone else...they are the pillow panels.  Katie will be wearing the dress again this year, but I think I will make something else for the boys...haven't decided yet.  Patrick would gladly wear his full-on Jedi stuff, but I don't want the kid passing out!


----------



## jessica52877

DRUM ROLL PLEASE ...........

Here is our next BIG GIVE!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68973&threadid=716787&page=1#5645787

Here is a link to Ali's Pre Trip Report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2349382

You'll quickly see some pictures of the two cuties! The girls are 4 and 6! Ali is 4 and her specific wish was to see Animals at Animal Kingdom! She just LOVES zoos and animals!

Thanks for everyone's support! We couldn't do it without EVERYONE on this thread!


----------



## tmh0206

I just got my new embroidery machine...woo hoo!!! i have been stalking the UPS man for days, I think he was starting to suspect something was up!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tmh0206 said:


> I just got my new embroidery machine...woo hoo!!! i have been stalking the UPS man for days, I think he was starting to suspect something was up!



LOL, congrats!  The UPS guys usually wear shorts here, and the one who comes to my office is affectionately known (behind his back) as "Legs"  But he's stalked by the girls there for a different reason. 

So, what's your first project going to be?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tmh0206 said:


> I just got my new embroidery machine...woo hoo!!! i have been stalking the UPS man for days, I think he was starting to suspect something was up!



You must post pictures!  It is tradition and we are excited for you.

Congrats!


----------



## princessmom29

dmbdisneymom said:


> Does anyone have anyhing Star Wars related that you've made? I've seen a lot of shirts, but need some fabric ideas for skirts for SWW on our next trip.  TIA!



Hi, I don't get a chance to post much, but I did this for our last trip in Nv. Using emb. designs from stitch on time:










The characters on the skirt are lego star wars. The CM's at Star Tours were thrilled with it. One of them gave DD a rider switch pass for a second ride!


----------



## tmh0206

TinkerbelleMom said:


> LOL, congrats!  The UPS guys usually wear shorts here, and the one who comes to my office is affectionately known (behind his back) as "Legs"  But he's stalked by the girls there for a different reason.
> 
> So, what's your first project going to be?



I dont know yet, I just started reading the manual which is a little overwhelming, but as soon as I can post pics (i think i am a couple post short still) I will be sharing.


----------



## SallyfromDE

It's fleece, but I've never seen this before:

http://yourfleece.com/blue-fairies-disney-dreams-by-thomas-kinkade?SID=4erf6jm9tdmfmq0h1m27dog433


----------



## MinnieVanMom

What are your favorite fabric stores in Paris?  Also in Amsterdam and Germany?  

I hope to find some cute fabrics not available here in the States.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I haven't found it for free anywhere, but I've seen it on Etsy as a download,  and  as a CD to be mailed.  I want it too, but haven't yet taken the plunge because I'm sort of hoping a certain reliable digitizer we all know and love will add it to her collection, so I can purchase it there.  (yes, that's a very sincere Tinkerbellemom grovelling here, hoping someone will take the hint...  )




oooo.....wouldn't it be great if we could get it from her?!



tmh0206 said:


> I dont know yet, I just started reading the manual which is a little overwhelming, but as soon as I can post pics (i think i am a couple post short still) I will be sharing.


What kind did you get?  I literally can't wait until I can get my hands on mine.  I think I am beginning to drive my DH crazy because I want it NOW!!!

Is it just me or is everyone not as chatty on here lately?  
My poor little Addyson is sick -fever and bad head cold.  She is so miserable.  I feel really bad for her, but at the same time I just know I am going to get it because she keeps sneezing and coughing on me!   She just turned 3 so she really can't help it.  I hate it when my babies are sick!


----------



## rascalsmommy

jessica52877 said:


> Okay guys! This is for all of you that are always at work when we post a new give! I have one ready that I"ll post in about 10 minutes! I am going to add a few pictures! There are two adorable girls in this give!



I want to join The Big Give this time around, so I just created a new account. I have little girls the same age and would LOVE to share some of our "girlyness". How long does it usually take to get the approval email?


----------



## rascalsmommy

SallyfromDE said:


> It's fleece, but I've never seen this before:
> 
> http://yourfleece.com/blue-fairies-disney-dreams-by-thomas-kinkade?SID=4erf6jm9tdmfmq0h1m27dog433



Super cute! It looks like it coordinates with the Thomas Kinkade Pinnochio fabrics at Fabric.com. I've got some in my cart there, but haven't yet taken the plunge.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did one...kinda...this was made from the retro sheets at Pottery Barn Kids...pricey for fabric...but my mom bought the sham for me so I would have some cool fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys shorts I CASED from someone else...they are the pillow panels.  Katie will be wearing the dress again this year, but I think I will make something else for the boys...haven't decided yet.  Patrick would gladly wear his full-on Jedi stuff, but I don't want the kid passing out!




I love the dress! Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

tvgirlmin said:


> Me and the Lil Queen -



YAY!!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!! 






h518may said:


> The 270D takes type A bobbins.  I've been planning to order some for my 270D.



Thanks! 



Piper said:


> *PASSWORD*​
> 
> 
> 
> *During a recent password audit at a large company, it was found that a receptionist was using the following password:*
> 
> 
> *"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySacramento"*
> 
> 
> 
> *When asked why she had such a long password, she said she was told that it had to be at least eight characters long and include at least one capital.*
> 
> A friend just sent me an email containing this: (Does she know me or what?!?!)



That is funny! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did one...kinda...this was made from the retro sheets at Pottery Barn Kids...pricey for fabric...but my mom bought the sham for me so I would have some cool fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys shorts I CASED from someone else...they are the pillow panels.  Katie will be wearing the dress again this year, but I think I will make something else for the boys...haven't decided yet.  Patrick would gladly wear his full-on Jedi stuff, but I don't want the kid passing out!


I love those outfits! 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> LOL, congrats!  The UPS guys usually wear shorts here, and the one who comes to my office is affectionately known (behind his back) as "Legs"  But he's stalked by the girls there for a different reason.






SallyfromDE said:


> It's fleece, but I've never seen this before:
> 
> http://yourfleece.com/blue-fairies-disney-dreams-by-thomas-kinkade?SID=4erf6jm9tdmfmq0h1m27dog433


Sally, that is gorgeous!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My poor little Addyson is sick -fever and bad head cold.  She is so miserable.  I feel really bad for her, but at the same time I just know I am going to get it because she keeps sneezing and coughing on me!   She just turned 3 so she really can't help it.  I hate it when my babies are sick!



I hope Addyson is better soon! 



rascalsmommy said:


> I want to join The Big Give this time around, so I just created a new account. I have little girls the same age and would LOVE to share some of our "girlyness". How long does it usually take to get the approval email?



You should get a verification email right away, make sure you click the link in it. One of us has to manually approve you, so it could take a day or so (but usually much quicker). If you don't get a verification email, just try logging in.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> oooo.....wouldn't it be great if we could get it from her?!!



YES!!!  I figured someone would figure out who I was talking about and agree!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I found this very Epcot fabric at $2 a yard so I bought 10 yards.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I found this very Epcot fabric at $2 a yard so I bought 10 yards.



What a cool thing to add to your stash!!!  At that price you can sit on it for a while if needed.  I do this all the time...which is why I have 12 yards of Minnie dot in the closet when it went to 50 cents a yard!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I found this very Epcot fabric at $2 a yard so I bought 10 yards.



Awesome find!  Where did you get that?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My almost 13yo DD needed a black dress to wear for an upcoming symphonic band concert...she plays French Horn.  Finding something in a tween size that wasn't a cocktail dress or looked like grandma's mourning clothes was impossible, so she let me sew for her.  Even finding nice black fabric was a challenge.  It's impossible to seein the pic, but this has a sparkle to it...and I found it in the costume fabric section at JoAnn's!  She's photographed here, under protest of course.  I hope we'll get a few concerts out of it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi EVERYONE!!! I've missed you! (what? You didn't notice I was gone ALL day!) LOL...

I Love coming on here, even when I have had a bad day,  I come on here, read about bobbins, and kids, hems (Kira- I use my blindhem stitch the same way- point falling just off the fold to "pick" a few threads up) etc, etc. 
all this sewing talk just cheers me up!!!

SO- we went to the Princess Birthday Party today. First, we went to a salon to get her hair done- i was trying to go for the "BBB" feel. Well, it didn't have "magic" to it....
First they told me the price was going to be almost $10 higher than what someone quoted me on the phone....then they assign a young girl to her (I learned later that she is brand new) and she didn't talk to Megan AT ALL!! To get her to move her head she would push on Megan's head, rather than asking her to look in a certain direction.

Megan said nothing and sat like stone, at the end she swung her around and she had tears sitting on her eyes. Bless her heart.
She turned down the glitter for her hair.

Then we arrived at the hotel and she was grinning from ear to ear. She was SOOOO excited.
Ariel came to visit- she was superb with the kids, but looked about 25 years older than Ariel. The little girls loved her though.
They got paintings on their arm....
danced
limbo
karioke
made ballon butterflies
played Hannah Montana music
pin the patch on the pirate

they served little tea sandwiches and cookies (not the best tasting- but very cute)
Each child left with a helium balloon, a balloon animal, a little gift box with mini bundt cakes, a foam crown (pirate stuff for the boys)

However, the one downer is that they did not open gifts! WHY do they do this? Megan kept asking when she would open presents, and when we went to leave she asked- "Mommy, could she just open the card?"
All in all Megan loved it and said "Maybe I could have a birthday party like this?"
Me a non commital "Mmmmmmm" I have to admit, I was more than a little bummed it, took me a week to finish the outfit and I didn't get to see her reaction. Oh, well. Live and learn.
LOL









 (birthday girl was sad that Ariel had feet- LOL!!!)
This dress was made by Crystal for Halloween!


----------



## glorib

tvgirlmin said:


> Wish us look tomorrow night!  I can't wait to have a blast with Emmy, win or lose!



Is that just too adorable?  You did a fabulous job pagentifying the simply sweet!



Tweevil said:


> Just to show that I can sew - not well but I try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because PB seems to like me today, here is a pic of my last cake for my Mom Mom - 83 years old and she loves her seafood - this is all sugar...  it weighed a ton.  Hmmm little pic but it's a seafood pot with clams, mussels, crab, lobster, and sugar "water".  5 layers of choc cake..hmmm...cake......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, I shared two of my hobby projects - sewing (new) and caking (old)!
> Thanks for looking



Love the pirate outfit and matching bag and that cake is awesome!



eeyore3847 said:


> It is in the 70's here already! Doing some summer dresses already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Boo to you for having 70 degree weather!  It's snowing (yet again!) here today.  But I love the dress - love pink and navy together!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray today for my friend, Kristy Gray.   She will be going home today to recover for a month or so and then back to Shepherd's Spinal Center for more therapy. I ask each one of you to pray for her and her husband Brian. This will be the first time Kristy will be home since the awful accident that took their beautiful 2 yo daughters life and her ability to walk, almost three months ago. PLEASE remember them in your prayers.
> 
> Nini



Absolutely, Nini.  Prayers said.



cassiez76 said:


> *waves*
> 
> hi everybody, i'm jumping in!
> so here's my little starter projects...
> 1st ever...halloween pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son with the gianormous stocking i made him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st banner i made...i thought the happy birthday ones were so cute online, so i made 2 for our saints (SUPERBOWL CHAMPS!!) party. the fleur de lis were a PITA to cut out and then when i went to sew them on, the fabric pulled, so i did it the easy way....glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2nd banner...i had so much left overs...the who dat letters are martha stewarts pattern. they're for fabric (i guess felt) and were a PITA to cut out too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i may not post a lot, but i'm always lurking and enjoying!!
> 
> cassie



Welcome, Cassie!  You've got some great projects posted!  I LOVE the ginormous stocking!! And the banners are pretty cool, too!



tvgirlmin said:


> Crowning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Lil Queen -



Congratulations, Emmy (and mom, too!)  Looks like she's a natural!  That picture of you two together is just priceless!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi, I don't get a chance to post much, but I did this for our last trip in Nv. Using emb. designs from stitch on time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters on the skirt are lego star wars. The CM's at Star Tours were thrilled with it. One of them gave DD a rider switch pass for a second ride!



LOVE it!  I wasn't sure if I was going to make DD a star wars custom or not, but you may have convinced me that I should!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I found this very Epcot fabric at $2 a yard so I bought 10 yards.



Wow, that's perfect Epcot fabric!  And $2 a yard?  WooHoo!  I probably would have bought it all, but I tend to be impulsive like that! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/tinkerbellemommy/Disboutique/th_banddress.jpg[/IMG]



Just beautiful!  Your daughter looks fabulous in it, too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That is a bummer about the birthday girl not opening her gifts!  I know that is usually my kids' favorite part of a birthday party - they love to see the birthday boy or girl open what they got him/her.  I'm sure she'll love the outfit and I hope you at least get a really nice thank you card from the family!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Awesome find!  Where did you get that?



I got it at a store called Home fabrics in Idaho falls.  They have all 45" at $2.00 but they mostly sell the fabrics to cover sofas and make curtains.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinkerbelleMom said:


> What a cool thing to add to your stash!!!  At that price you can sit on it for a while if needed.  I do this all the time...which is why I have 12 yards of Minnie dot in the closet when it went to 50 cents a yard!



Wow!  How in the world did you find it (or any other fabric  for that matter) for 50 cents a yard?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I need to go to fabric stores more often.  i can usually only afford to get just what i need to make my girls outfits so I have no stash except for small scraps.  therefore i haven't been able to sew anything for awhile and i told my DH i am going through withdrawal.  i NEED to sew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

princessmom29 said:


> Hi, I don't get a chance to post much, but I did this for our last trip in Nv. Using emb. designs from stitch on time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters on the skirt are lego star wars. The CM's at Star Tours were thrilled with it. One of them gave DD a rider switch pass for a second ride!



That's exactly what I'm looking for! I'm not very good with applique/embroidery yet, but I'm desperate to learn! If anyone knows how to do all that with a Memory Craft 5000, help would be greatly appreciated! We love our Lego Star Wars games!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!! I've missed you! (what? You didn't notice I was gone ALL day!) LOL...
> 
> I Love coming on here, even when I have had a bad day,  I come on here, read about bobbins, and kids, hems (Kira- I use my blindhem stitch the same way- point falling just off the fold to "pick" a few threads up) etc, etc.
> all this sewing talk just cheers me up!!!
> 
> SO- we went to the Princess Birthday Party today. First, we went to a salon to get her hair done- i was trying to go for the "BBB" feel. Well, it didn't have "magic" to it....
> First they told me the price was going to be almost $10 higher than what someone quoted me on the phone....then they assign a young girl to her (I learned later that she is brand new) and she didn't talk to Megan AT ALL!! To get her to move her head she would push on Megan's head, rather than asking her to look in a certain direction.
> 
> Megan said nothing and sat like stone, at the end she swung her around and she had tears sitting on her eyes. Bless her heart.
> She turned down the glitter for her hair.
> 
> Then we arrived at the hotel and she was grinning from ear to ear. She was SOOOO excited.
> Ariel came to visit- she was superb with the kids, but looked about 25 years older than Ariel. The little girls loved her though.
> They got paintings on their arm....
> danced
> limbo
> karioke
> made ballon butterflies
> played Hannah Montana music
> pin the patch on the pirate
> 
> they served little tea sandwiches and cookies (not the best tasting- but very cute)
> Each child left with a helium balloon, a balloon animal, a little gift box with mini bundt cakes, a foam crown (pirate stuff for the boys)
> 
> However, the one downer is that they did not open gifts! WHY do they do this? Megan kept asking when she would open presents, and when we went to leave she asked- "Mommy, could she just open the card?"
> All in all Megan loved it and said "Maybe I could have a birthday party like this?"
> Me a non commital "Mmmmmmm" I have to admit, I was more than a little bummed it, took me a week to finish the outfit and I didn't get to see her reaction. Oh, well. Live and learn.
> LOL


SHe looks so pretty! Thats no fun about the hair thing. I hope you call there and complain. I would.. 
I would have been bummed about the child not opening the presents either. I've never been to a party where they didn't open the presents.. how strange!



Piper said:


> *PASSWORD*​
> 
> 
> 
> *During a recent password audit at a large company, it was found that a receptionist was using the following password:*
> 
> 
> *"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySacramento"*
> 
> 
> 
> *When asked why she had such a long password, she said she was told that it had to be at least eight characters long and include at least one capital.*
> 
> A friend just sent me an email containing this: (Does she know me or what?!?!)






2cutekidz said:


> Hey all, Emily would love if you would vote for her!!  She likes watching how many votes she gets!
> 
> http://apps.facebook.com/next_direc...3?auth_token=a21812d1b29c4cece7bef7ffebc35162


Voted for Emily! Such a pretty girl!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did one...kinda...this was made from the retro sheets at Pottery Barn Kids...pricey for fabric...but my mom bought the sham for me so I would have some cool fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys shorts I CASED from someone else...they are the pillow panels.  Katie will be wearing the dress again this year, but I think I will make something else for the boys...haven't decided yet.  Patrick would gladly wear his full-on Jedi stuff, but I don't want the kid passing out!


So cute.. LOVE the dress.


princessmom29 said:


> Hi, I don't get a chance to post much, but I did this for our last trip in Nv. Using emb. designs from stitch on time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters on the skirt are lego star wars. The CM's at Star Tours were thrilled with it. One of them gave DD a rider switch pass for a second ride!


Love it!!! I think I might have to make a SW outfit for my DD now. She has no clue what SW is though so that is why I have never made one.



tvgirlmin said:


> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m221/tvgirlmin/th_19265_317295842126_524102126_391052.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> For the cupcake skirt, most of them are done with a rolled hem (but I couldn't figure out how to do it, even after reading several rolled hem tutorials).  So I just improvised with a regular hem filled with fishing line.  I was pretty happy with the result!


WOW! Congrats Emmy!! How exciting for you. More exciting that you said Oahu! hehe.. LOVE me some Hawaii! You have to do the rolled hem on the serger. I tried it once and my fishing line wasn't thick enough. I have a special foot for it. Hopefully mine will come out as cute as yours. Mine needs to be pink for sure though! hehe!



rascalsmommy said:


> I googled "disney font" it, but only found regular files, not embroidery specific downloads. Could someone pm me with more info? I am new to all this - I'm picking up my new Brother embroidery machine today : )


You'd have to google "disney embroidery font"
Claws and Paws and Pegasus Embroidery both have great prices. Pegasus has it in a beautiful applique font too.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> i would like to know if there is a way to get this font for free too.  i am also waiting for my brother machine to arrive.


Read above ^^  I don't think 3 dollars is too much to ask for a font. 

*EMBROIDERY FONTS
*Oh and btw fonts like this aren't actually manually digitized by the digitizer. All they do is put the ttf file on their computer and the software converts it into stitches. All you can do is adjust small details and sizes. Embird Font Engine is great to do this yourself if you have Embird.
Oh and if you buy these embroidery fonts that are for sale you still need software to put the letters together to make words. If you don't have the software you can sit there and painstakingly line up the words. It is a real pain in the booty. That is why I recommend Embird Basic to everyone who asks me. It is a cheap software and works great.. you won't regret the purchase.
If you pm me I will give you a link to my server that has 2 free fonts on them. They are not the disney fonts, but are just some fonts that I liked that I did for sewforum. If you google embroideryrn designs you should get a website that has free embroidery fonts too.  Try this link: http://embroideryrndesigns.niceboards.net/simple-alphas-f7/simple-alphas-t9.htm
Oh and Embird has a free trial where you can save designs... you can try it for 30 days and merge all the fonts you want and reuse those designs.


----------



## MinnieForMe

My daughter (4) finally decided that she HAS to be Tiana for our visit to Epcot this year.  So, I've decided that the rest of the family has to wear a character (embroidered) from the Princess and the Frog on their shirt.  

Does anyone know if Heather Sue has the alligator with the trumpet design digitized? I didn't see it on etsy.  My 12 year old is a jazz player (trumpet) and I know he would actually wear that on his polo shirt.  Now to find pale green shirts for everyone!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

**Toadstool**



> I'm just wondering why you used the blind hem stitch for this.. Thats not how I use the blind hem stitch on my machine. The triangle part falls off of the fold to where you don't see any stitches on the front. Just wondering if I am missing something. Also.. When I hem thick fabrics I take a hammer and beat the seams.. BIG help to me when I hem hubbys work pants and coveralls.



They were my hubby's work pants, so I just used the same finish they had before I shortend them...I'm not sure why it looks funny, but all I see on the other side are small tacks so it served the purpose.    Maybe I have the width of the blind hem stitch set too narrow?  Or maybe it's user error  that's what happens when you get most of your sewing lessons from YOUtube.


----------



## woodkins

*Toadstool* said:


> I would have been bummed about the child not opening the presents either. I've never been to a party where they didn't open the presents.. how strange!



Maybe it is a regional thing because I have never been to a child's birthday party where the gifts were opened at a party! Even when I was a little girl the gifts were given to the bday child and put into a bin or sack for them to take home. I actually like it that way as there is no comparing who brought the "best" (ie most expensive LOL) gift etc.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Diz-Mommy said:


> **Toadstool**
> They were my hubby's work pants, so I just used the same finish they had before I shortend them...I'm not sure why it looks funny, but all I see on the other side are small tacks so it served the purpose.    Maybe I have the width of the blind hem stitch set too narrow?  Or maybe it's user error  that's what happens when you get most of your sewing lessons from YOUtube.


Hrm I don't know. Maybe yours is different than mine. I hate how it looks on mine.. it bothers me so I still do the blind hem by hand.. but definitely not on work pants! I coverstitch those! 
I was just wondering if it served a purpose different than what I was using it for.. because like I said.. I hate the way it looks. I even have the blind hem foot. It sure is fast, but I just don't like seeing the thread as much as you see it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

woodkins said:


> Maybe it is a regional thing because I have never been to a child's birthday party where the gifts were opened at a party! Even when I was a little girl the gifts were given to the bday child and put into a bin or sack for them to take home. I actually like it that way as there is no comparing who brought the "best" (ie most expensive LOL) gift etc.


Oh wow.. Maybe it is then.
Hannah's favorite part at the party is seeing the child open the gifts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My almost 13yo DD needed a black dress to wear for an upcoming symphonic band concert...she plays French Horn.  Finding something in a tween size that wasn't a cocktail dress or looked like grandma's mourning clothes was impossible, so she let me sew for her.  Even finding nice black fabric was a challenge.  It's impossible to seein the pic, but this has a sparkle to it...and I found it in the costume fabric section at JoAnn's!  She's photographed here, under protest of course.  I hope we'll get a few concerts out of it.



Gorgeous!

Nini, I'm praying!

Love the pageant dress, and congrats!

Love the Ariel outfit/ sorry about the hair experience- how dissapointing.


Rant coming:
Finished an Alice Feliz today for the movie (and for the tea party in June)... but I'm way too upset and frustrated to take pics of it.  DD just cut her hair- again.  She's 10 for heaven's sake; I know she has autism, etc.  but sometimes I just want to stick my head in an oven over her behavior.  We only just got it grown out from the last time.  And then to find out why- "I got gum in it"  Um, where'd the gum come from? (Grandma)  I'm trying to be grateful that at least this time she cut a section out under the back; but it was only just to the point we could put it up again- Ugh!  And my first thought, for better or for worse, was that we'd have to cancel the BBB appt we made 3 months ago- I can't think of any way to hide it the way they put their hair up... Sorry, I just ... ugh.  I know it's not huge in the grand scheme of things but it just feels like a kick in the teeth every time.  It's like living in the movie Jaws- just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water-


----------



## desparatelydisney

MinnieForMe said:


> My daughter (4) finally decided that she HAS to be Tiana for our visit to Epcot this year.  So, I've decided that the rest of the family has to wear a character (embroidered) from the Princess and the Frog on their shirt.
> 
> Does anyone know if Heather Sue has the alligator with the trumpet design digitized? I didn't see it on etsy.  My 12 year old is a jazz player (trumpet) and I know he would actually wear that on his polo shirt.  Now to find pale green shirts for everyone!



Heather does not but Stitch on Time does; however I think the smallest is 5x7.  I have bought it but not stitched it out.


----------



## jessica52877

Opening Gifts Thing -

I do think it is somewhat regional. This is the first year that I have ever had a party for Dallas and I made sure that he opened the gifts in front of the kids (and parents). I wanted them to see that he appreciated them (hopefully). I dislike going to a party and not seeing the gifts opened. Just me. I could care less what was the most expensive, etc. I Just think it is fun for the child to see the birthday child open them. And I do know that kids will be kids and what comes out of their mouths I might not like! LOL!

Thanks goodness Dallas only had 4 gifts to open and LOVED them all! And didn't have any of them already.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Nini, I'm praying!
> 
> Love the pageant dress, and congrats!
> 
> Love the Ariel outfit/ sorry about the hair experience- how dissapointing.
> 
> 
> Rant coming:
> Finished an Alice Feliz today for the movie (and for the tea party in June)... but I'm way too upset and frustrated to take pics of it.  DD just cut her hair- again.  She's 10 for heaven's sake; I know she has autism, etc.  but sometimes I just want to stick my head in an oven over her behavior.  We only just got it grown out from the last time.  And then to find out why- "I got gum in it"  Um, where'd the gum come from? (Grandma)  I'm trying to be grateful that at least this time she cut a section out under the back; but it was only just to the point we could put it up again- Ugh!  And my first thought, for better or for worse, was that we'd have to cancel the BBB appt we made 3 months ago- I can't think of any way to hide it the way they put their hair up... Sorry, I just ... ugh.  I know it's not huge in the grand scheme of things but it just feels like a kick in the teeth every time.  It's like living in the movie Jaws- just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water-



You don't "have" to cancel BBB. You can ask that they just put the top half of her hair in a bun and leave the rest down. They do this for the girls with  shorter hair. I know this doesn't help much-but we are dealing with "issues" I thought we had worked thru.......gain an inch fall back a foot.......


----------



## WDWAtLast

ireland_nicole said:


> Rant coming:
> Finished an Alice Feliz today for the movie (and for the tea party in June)... but I'm way too upset and frustrated to take pics of it.  DD just cut her hair- again.  She's 10 for heaven's sake; I know she has autism, etc.  but sometimes I just want to stick my head in an oven over her behavior.  We only just got it grown out from the last time.  And then to find out why- "I got gum in it"  Um, where'd the gum come from? (Grandma)  I'm trying to be grateful that at least this time she cut a section out under the back; but it was only just to the point we could put it up again- Ugh!  And my first thought, for better or for worse, was that we'd have to cancel the BBB appt we made 3 months ago- I can't think of any way to hide it the way they put their hair up... Sorry, I just ... ugh.  I know it's not huge in the grand scheme of things but it just feels like a kick in the teeth every time.  It's like living in the movie Jaws- just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water-



Hugs! As the sister of someone who constantly cut her hair, my hair and ALL of our doll's hair, I feel your pain!  I would just let her go to BBB and if her hair doesn't look like she envisioned, then explain that she shouldn't have cut it!! Because if she is like my sister - she will still love it all - even it it isn;t "perfect"!


----------



## Piper

Here is the Minnie skirt and top for Phoebe (Big Give)  I was going to do a peasant top, but they said she had very narrow shoulders, so I thought a T would be better.





didn't notice the skirt was folded until just now when I posted....I think Mai Li cattacked it!


----------



## tmh0206

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> oooo.....wouldn't it be great if we could get it from her?!
> 
> 
> What kind did you get?  I literally can't wait until I can get my hands on mine.  I think I am beginning to drive my DH crazy because I want it NOW!!!
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone not as chatty on here lately?
> My poor little Addyson is sick -fever and bad head cold.  She is so miserable.  I feel really bad for her, but at the same time I just know I am going to get it because she keeps sneezing and coughing on me!   She just turned 3 so she really can't help it.  I hate it when my babies are sick!



I got a Brother PE750D  and I felt the exact same way, I couldn't hardly wait for it to be delivered.  Now I cant wait until I figure out exactly how to use it!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wow!  How in the world did you find it (or any other fabric  for that matter) for 50 cents a yard?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I need to go to fabric stores more often.  i can usually only afford to get just what i need to make my girls outfits so I have no stash except for small scraps.  therefore i haven't been able to sew anything for awhile and i told my DH i am going through withdrawal.  i NEED to sew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Actually, it was posted on the board here a few years ago that Walmart had it on clearance for $1.00, which I thought was a good price.  My Walmart didn't have any, but I had a friend in NJ check hers and they had it for .50, so she bought the rest of the bolt for me.  I've made a few things since, so I don't have the entire length, but still enough to make a few more things if the mood hits.  And it probably will.  Rebecca's Minnie dress is now so short it's indecent, and she's asked for a new one.


----------



## princessmom29

dmbdisneymom said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for! I'm not very good with applique/embroidery yet, but I'm desperate to learn! If anyone knows how to do all that with a Memory Craft 5000, help would be greatly appreciated! We love our Lego Star Wars games!



I loved these designs. They were pretty easy to stitch out. I have a singer machine, but the basic process it the same on every machine. I don't know how much you know about machine applique, so forgive me if I give you too mch info, but here goes.
You download the design form the website in the format that your machine uses, then upload it to your machine. these are from stitchontime.com

The design is set up to stop the machine every time it needs something done to it. Basically, for each piece of fabric to be placed it will stitch a placement guide and stop. You then place a piece of the correct color fabric over the guide. The next block will stitch the fabric down. Now you take the hoop off the machine and trim the fabric as close as possible to the stitching line, being careful not to shift the base fabric. Then the hoop goes back on and the machine zig zags aroung the trimmed edge. Once all the fabrics are down, the machine will do all the satin stitching around the edges and the detail work. It really isn't ashard as it looks, and these designs aren't bad b/c they only have a few fabric colors. HTH!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Have you guys seen those new pirate crocs for little boys?!  They are so cute!  If I only had a little boy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> Here is the Minnie skirt and top for Phoebe (Big Give)  I was going to do a peasant top, but they said she had very narrow shoulders, so I thought a T would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't notice the skirt was folded until just now when I posted....I think Mai Li cattacked it!


Piper that is beyond adorable!  She is going to love her outfit.  You are so kind to do the big gives.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Piper- love the outfit!

OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......

front:





back:





and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:





(please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Actually, it was posted on the board here a few years ago that Walmart had it on clearance for $1.00, which I thought was a good price.  My Walmart didn't have any, but I had a friend in NJ check hers and they had it for .50, so she bought the rest of the bolt for me.  I've made a few things since, so I don't have the entire length, but still enough to make a few more things if the mood hits.  And it probably will.  Rebecca's Minnie dress is now so short it's indecent, and she's asked for a new one.



Speaking of Walmart............... our store in Wilmington is getting rid of the fabric before the on Rt13 (for those of you in the DE area). They said they can't do anymore ordering. What they have is it. But I noticed they had some cool flannel with Toy Story and Tink and Friends. I'll have to go back and make sure I get some to make Kirsta some sleep pants.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



Where did you find that fabric? Your dress came out gorgeous!!!


----------



## glorib

Piper said:


> Here is the Minnie skirt and top for Phoebe (Big Give)  I was going to do a peasant top, but they said she had very narrow shoulders, so I thought a T would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't notice the skirt was folded until just now when I posted....I think Mai Li cattacked it!



Super cute!  I'm sure she will love it!



ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



Just Gorgeous! Love the fabric!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks! It's a new line by Windham; the selvage reads: Wimdham Fabrics Presents Adventures in Wonderland By Whistler Studios The stipe is pattern no.30852, the words are 30856, and the allover tossed print is 30850.  HTH!


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



The dress is gorgeous!! Great Job. For the hair...What about the traditional black alice headband /bow that she wears? You could always do it in blue to match the dress if you wanted.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



Beautiful!! I love the ruffle fabric!  I saw raggie headbands, I'll try to find them again and post a link.  They were cute, but not over the top.  I'd guess you just tie strips of fabric around the top of the headband to get the look.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> Beautiful!! I love the ruffle fabric!  I saw raggie headbands, I'll try to find them again and post a link.  They were cute, but not over the top.  I'd guess you just tie strips of fabric around the top of the headband to get the look.



Ooooh that would be perfect!  If you can find it, I would love to see it- Thanks very much for the idea!

D'oh!  I should have thought of the black Alice band idea, too.  Just not thinking clearly, I guess- Thanks...  completely OT, but did you know in Ireland they call headbands Alice bands?  it's the generic name for all of them, and always makes me think of the story.


----------



## desert_starr_57

I just wanted to post that you are all so talented!!  I thought so much of this was adorable!  Go you!!


----------



## glorib

Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.

Front:





Back:





Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!





Closeup of fabric - it's a Japanese print that I bought from one of those sites that we don't talk about.






Working on a Wall-E bowling shirt for C and a Vida for E, but we are getting a snow/ice mixture here right now and our power has flickered a couple of times already this am.  Hopefully we won't fully lose our power so that a) we can still have heat and b) so that I can sew today!


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of fabric - it's a Japanese print that I bought from one of those sites that we don't talk about.



Oh gosh, that is too cute!  I've never seen a "girly" stitch fabric before- I love it!  Great job!


----------



## Tweevil

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:



How cute!  And she is a doll - so pretty!
If you don't mind me asking, it looks like your emb field is larger.  Is it bigger than 5x7 and what kind of machine do you have?

My little futie is getting on my nerves because I want to go bigger...lol

Thanks for your help,


----------



## glorib

Tweevil said:


> How cute!  And she is a doll - so pretty!
> If you don't mind me asking, it looks like your emb field is larger.  Is it bigger than 5x7 and what kind of machine do you have?
> 
> My little futie is getting on my nerves because I want to go bigger...lol
> 
> Thanks for your help,



No, not at all!  My machine is a Brother PE-770 - it has a 5x7 field - I think it just looks bigger on Ella 'cause she's small?  If I put him on a shirt for me, you'd probably have to squint to see him!    I've only had my embroidery machine a little over a month and I already want to go bigger!  So I know the feeling!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a Wall-E bowling shirt for C and a Vida for E, but we are getting a snow/ice mixture here right now and our power has flickered a couple of times already this am.  Hopefully we won't fully lose our power so that a) we can still have heat and b) so that I can sew today!


This is awesome! Megan is at the stage where she doesnt like Stitch, but he's so cute, and a great color. This outfit is so original and adorable!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Nice work Glorib!!  Your little girl is such a dollie!  I love that Stitch from Heather Sue, it stitches (no pun intended) out so nicely!  I love the Japanese print too, nice find!


----------



## pixeegrl

Please activate my member ship for the Big Give. I really want to make something for this family, they have been through so much with their little one!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!






I have found this machine

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2573&PRODID=xprd686966

that a lady is selling locally.  I REALLY want an embroidery machine!  Anyway, I am going to go see it tomorrow.  She says she has never used it and wants to sell it, at a pretty good price.  

Anybody have any feedback...am I going to be okay with this machine?  I like Singer...that is what I have always sewn with.


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this machine
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2573&PRODID=xprd686966
> 
> that a lady is selling locally.  I REALLY want an embroidery machine!  Anyway, I am going to go see it tomorrow.  She says she has never used it and wants to sell it, at a pretty good price.
> 
> Anybody have any feedback...am I going to be okay with this machine?  I like Singer...that is what I have always sewn with.



I have a brother and love it- I know a lot of people have reported problems w/ their futuras, esp: error messages and the fact that they have to resize everything, I have heard a couple of times re: people having problems w/ images lining up properly.  That being said, I know a couple people who have them and like them.  It does seem that they have more problems/issues than the brothers, though.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi! Congratulations on the pageant!

Beautiful black dress!

Love the stitch outfit!

The Aice Vida is soooo beautiful! Alice is one of my favorite Disney characters and another one that is so hard to find stuff for. I know there will be a lot more now that the movie is coming out. 

I figured since Piper posted her big give, I would post mine that I made for Phoebe's sister, Tessa. BTW, great idea Piper! The outfit is just adorable and the sisters will coordinate beautifully! Here it is on my Julia (who is about the same size as Tessa). 










I have so much more to post...more coming soon.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Congratulations on the pageant!
> 
> Beautiful black dress!
> 
> Love the stitch outfit!
> 
> The Aice Vida is soooo beautiful! Alice is one of my favorite Disney characters and another one that is so hard to find stuff for. I know there will be a lot more now that the movie is coming out.
> 
> I figured since Piper posted her big give, I would post mine that I made for Phoebe's sister, Tessa. BTW, great idea Piper! The outfit is just adorable and the sisters will coordinate beautifully! Here it is on my Julia (who is about the same size as Tessa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much more to post...more coming soon.



Cute!  I love the idea of adding the sash, it's going to coordinate great! Thanks for the compliment on the Feliz.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I finally got my machine back!!!! Now off to sew - you might not hear from me for a hile again because I need to sew for our May trip and get T-shirts made for our Breast Cancer fundraiser!


----------



## rascalsmommy

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.
> 
> Closeup of fabric - it's a Japanese print that I bought from one of those sites that we don't talk about.



I LOVE that fabric! I'm new so I'm not sure which sites "we don't talk about". Could you pm me with more info? I'd really like to order some : ) Thanks!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

rascalsmommy said:


> I LOVE that fabric! I'm new so I'm not sure which sites "we don't talk about". Could you pm me with more info? I'd really like to order some : ) Thanks!



I would love to know where it is found too!  DD loves Stitch.  I have used HeatherSue's design and it stitches out really nicely.  I have a Futura and I use the .dst formats.  I have had problems with other formats but that one works for me. 

Everything posted is so beautiful!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

glorib said:


> No, not at all!  My machine is a Brother PE-770 - it has a 5x7 field - I think it just looks bigger on Ella 'cause she's small?  If I put him on a shirt for me, you'd probably have to squint to see him!    I've only had my embroidery machine a little over a month and I already want to go bigger!  So I know the feeling!


That is the machine i just ordered and am impatiently waiting for it to come in!  Yours looks great and makes me even more excited to get my hands on it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this machine
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2573&PRODID=xprd686966
> 
> that a lady is selling locally.  I REALLY want an embroidery machine!  Anyway, I am going to go see it tomorrow.  She says she has never used it and wants to sell it, at a pretty good price.
> 
> Anybody have any feedback...am I going to be okay with this machine?  I like Singer...that is what I have always sewn with.



I got a singer futura for christmas and returned it.  I have a brother sewing machine and I guess I was spoiled by it.  I found the singer to not be user friendly, always had user errors even when everything was right, and I thought it was a pain in the you know what to thread!  You may find that you like it, but I just took mine back and ordered a brother machine instead.  It did cost more money but I think it will be worth my sanity.  The only bad part is you want have the option to return yours if you don't like it.  Maybe she would let you give it a test run before you buy it.


----------



## Tweevil

The Moonk's Mom said:


> ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this machine
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2573&PRODID=xprd686966
> 
> that a lady is selling locally.  I REALLY want an embroidery machine!  Anyway, I am going to go see it tomorrow.  She says she has never used it and wants to sell it, at a pretty good price.
> 
> Anybody have any feedback...am I going to be okay with this machine?  I like Singer...that is what I have always sewn with.



I have this machine... now that I have it I think I would have gotten something else.
I like the ease of use, yes you have to hit the go button often as it errors for every little thing, the program is easy to use too.  It will stitch most files (.dst is the best for it but it will do pst and others).

But, the field space is smaller than it says, a 5x7 is actually almost an inch smaller around, the bobbin is touchy, and there is no way that I can figure out how to trim around an applique and have it re-align properly if I remove the hoop from the machine.  So, I am forced to lift the foot and trim the best I can.  There also isn't a function that allows the foot to move to the far corner of the design to get it out of the way while I trim.  It stays where it is to start and doesn't give  much clearance to trim.

The zillion stitches are nice if you use this in sewing mode, the sewing arm is what tells the machine if you are embroidering or not.  You have to take off the regular sewing one and put on the embroidering arm to do a hoop pattern.  Sometimes I wish i could figure out how to switch it to machine when I am embroidering to fix something while I was there.

In retrospect I wouldn't get this and I would try for another kind with a larger field.  If you are looking for something that is in the interim or for figuring out if you would really use it then it would serve its purpose.  That's why I got this one, I didn't know what I was doing - still don't but know I have a wish list of what I would like.

Hope this helps and sorry it was such a novel.


----------



## luvinyou

MinnieVanMom said:


> What are your favorite fabric stores in Paris?  Also in Amsterdam and Germany?
> 
> I hope to find some cute fabrics not available here in the States.



I would love to know too!  I'll be in Poland, Belgium, Greece, France, Amsterdam ( possibly some other places) this summer, so i'd love to pick up some unique fabric


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to all who welcomed me.  It is an honor even to post among the creativity I see displayed here daily.    I leave for WDW tomorrow, but when I get back I'll be trying a couple CarlaC patterns I got recently.  (My sons are grown which has taken some of the fun out of sewing.  )

Two things on my agenda at WDW:  I'll be scouring the crowds (what crowds?) for original T-shirts, customs, and lime green Mickeys.  And, I told MAW/Big Give Piper that I'd get the place all "neat and tidy" for her trip, which starts the day after I leave. 

*CastleCreations* - I like your avatar.  Brett was the cruise director when we were on the Wonder a couple years ago.  I loved his voice.

Off to finish packing.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Soooo....Some of you may have picked up on it based on the outfits I have been making...
As some of you know, things are been tight for us money wise for a while. But DH encouraged me to buy an embroidery machine back in late summer- Fall I guess. I felt so guilty about it, I actually didn't use it for a couple months.

But then my Kenmore decided to give me issues, so I had to start using it.

I did not buy a new machine. I bought a used one that someone traded in.

It's a Viking Designer SE, it has a 4x4, then a larger hoop that I can do 5x7 or 6x10 and then a mega hoop- no clue on the sizing on that. I had the opportunity to use a machine like this at the sewing studio where I made Hannah's gown. I plan to use this machine for a very long time and dont think it's possible to outgrown this machine.

So now I have it off my chest. I have a "new to me sewing machine"

All these questions about machines, I wanted to support the idea of buying a pre-loved machine. IF its the machine you want. I am really happy, I was able to get a whole lot more machine for the money. In fact, I was even able to have her include a Anita Goodesigns CD, and the Heirloom Kit, which comes with a whole bunch of other cool feet to use.



ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:


I think this is wonderful! I didn't think I liked this fabric when I saw the swatch the other day, but now that I can see it more clearly- I DO! I DO! I think this is perfect for her age. I just LOVE the feliz!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Nicole...don't apologize for getting a great machine, because like you said, it is new to you!  When people ask me about sewing machines I always direct them away from the new ones at Walmart and into the trade-in section of my favorite local sewing store.  Not only do you get more bang for your buck, you'll have tech support and possibly instruction classes for your "new" machine.  I've always had handmedowns from my mother, my serger was the first "factory fresh" machine I've ever owned...and I went in to buy used but this was the better deal.  I think you got a great machine, and I'm jealous of your ginormous hoop!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Nicole...don't apologize for getting a great machine, because like you said, it is new to you!  When people ask me about sewing machines I always direct them away from the new ones at Walmart and into the trade-in section of my favorite local sewing store.  Not only do you get more bang for your buck, you'll have tech support and possibly instruction classes for your "new" machine.  I've always had handmedowns from my mother, my serger was the first "factory fresh" machine I've ever owned...and I went in to buy used but this was the better deal.  I think you got a great machine, and I'm jealous of your ginormous hoop!!!



I'm okay with it being used, but feel guilty that we really dont have a lot of money for me to justify a sewing machine. We are doing speghetti dinners once a week now  My Aunt told me- hey now you can make the kid's clothes instead of buying them. 
DH doesnt seem to mind. Things have been up and down with the whole money thing. I am hoping we will come to some conclusions in the Spring and be able to move forward.


----------



## h518may

To start I love the Alice feliz, but have to admit that the feliz is one of my favorite dress patterns.

I have been working on several sewing things  and finaly finished a couple.  I made my second simply sweet.






Found the Pooh material at Hobby Lobby as a remnent just enough for a dress.


And I made my first reglan t-shirt, and my first strips.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My almost 13yo DD needed a black dress to wear for an upcoming symphonic band concert...she plays French Horn.  Finding something in a tween size that wasn't a cocktail dress or looked like grandma's mourning clothes was impossible, so she let me sew for her.  Even finding nice black fabric was a challenge.  It's impossible to seein the pic, but this has a sparkle to it...and I found it in the costume fabric section at JoAnn's!  She's photographed here, under protest of course.  I hope we'll get a few concerts out of it.



Your daughter looks so pretty in her gorgeous dress! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!! I've missed you! (what? You didn't notice I was gone ALL day!) LOL...
> 
> I Love coming on here, even when I have had a bad day,  I come on here, read about bobbins, and kids, hems (Kira- I use my blindhem stitch the same way- point falling just off the fold to "pick" a few threads up) etc, etc.
> all this sewing talk just cheers me up!!!
> 
> SO- we went to the Princess Birthday Party today. First, we went to a salon to get her hair done- i was trying to go for the "BBB" feel. Well, it didn't have "magic" to it....
> First they told me the price was going to be almost $10 higher than what someone quoted me on the phone....then they assign a young girl to her (I learned later that she is brand new) and she didn't talk to Megan AT ALL!! To get her to move her head she would push on Megan's head, rather than asking her to look in a certain direction.
> 
> Megan said nothing and sat like stone, at the end she swung her around and she had tears sitting on her eyes. Bless her heart.
> She turned down the glitter for her hair.
> 
> Then we arrived at the hotel and she was grinning from ear to ear. She was SOOOO excited.
> Ariel came to visit- she was superb with the kids, but looked about 25 years older than Ariel. The little girls loved her though.
> They got paintings on their arm....
> danced
> limbo
> karioke
> made ballon butterflies
> played Hannah Montana music
> pin the patch on the pirate
> 
> they served little tea sandwiches and cookies (not the best tasting- but very cute)
> Each child left with a helium balloon, a balloon animal, a little gift box with mini bundt cakes, a foam crown (pirate stuff for the boys)
> 
> However, the one downer is that they did not open gifts! WHY do they do this? Megan kept asking when she would open presents, and when we went to leave she asked- "Mommy, could she just open the card?"
> All in all Megan loved it and said "Maybe I could have a birthday party like this?"
> Me a non commital "Mmmmmmm" I have to admit, I was more than a little bummed it, took me a week to finish the outfit and I didn't get to see her reaction. Oh, well. Live and learn.
> LOL



I'm sorry about her hair appointment! I agree, you should complain to someone! 
And, that's so disappointing about the presents! 





ireland_nicole said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Nini, I'm praying!
> 
> Love the pageant dress, and congrats!
> 
> Love the Ariel outfit/ sorry about the hair experience- how dissapointing.
> 
> 
> Rant coming:
> Finished an Alice Feliz today for the movie (and for the tea party in June)... but I'm way too upset and frustrated to take pics of it.  DD just cut her hair- again.  She's 10 for heaven's sake; I know she has autism, etc.  but sometimes I just want to stick my head in an oven over her behavior.  We only just got it grown out from the last time.  And then to find out why- "I got gum in it"  Um, where'd the gum come from? (Grandma)  I'm trying to be grateful that at least this time she cut a section out under the back; but it was only just to the point we could put it up again- Ugh!  And my first thought, for better or for worse, was that we'd have to cancel the BBB appt we made 3 months ago- I can't think of any way to hide it the way they put their hair up... Sorry, I just ... ugh.  I know it's not huge in the grand scheme of things but it just feels like a kick in the teeth every time.  It's like living in the movie Jaws- just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water-


I'm sorry about that! 


livndisney said:


> You don't "have" to cancel BBB. You can ask that they just put the top half of her hair in a bun and leave the rest down. They do this for the girls with  shorter hair. I know this doesn't help much-but we are dealing with "issues" I thought we had worked thru.......gain an inch fall back a foot.......



 



Piper said:


> Here is the Minnie skirt and top for Phoebe (Big Give)  I was going to do a peasant top, but they said she had very narrow shoulders, so I thought a T would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't notice the skirt was folded until just now when I posted....I think Mai Li cattacked it!



I love it! 




ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:


This is beautiful!!! I love it!



ireland_nicole said:


> Ooooh that would be perfect!  If you can find it, I would love to see it- Thanks very much for the idea!
> 
> D'oh!  I should have thought of the black Alice band idea, too.  Just not thinking clearly, I guess- Thanks...  completely OT, but did you know in Ireland they call headbands Alice bands?  it's the generic name for all of them, and always makes me think of the story.



I didn't know that! 



desert_starr_57 said:


> I just wanted to post that you are all so talented!!  I thought so much of this was adorable!  Go you!!



 Stick around! 



glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Lori, you are so talented! I just love everything you make! This is just adorable! I love the Stitch fabric, how cute is that! 



pixeegrl said:


> Please activate my member ship for the Big Give. I really want to make something for this family, they have been through so much with their little one!


Done




Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Congratulations on the pageant!
> 
> Beautiful black dress!
> 
> Love the stitch outfit!
> 
> The Aice Vida is soooo beautiful! Alice is one of my favorite Disney characters and another one that is so hard to find stuff for. I know there will be a lot more now that the movie is coming out.
> 
> I figured since Piper posted her big give, I would post mine that I made for Phoebe's sister, Tessa. BTW, great idea Piper! The outfit is just adorable and the sisters will coordinate beautifully! Here it is on my Julia (who is about the same size as Tessa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much more to post...more coming soon.


So pretty!! Thank you for posting pictures here! We encourage everyone to do that. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finally got my machine back!!!! Now off to sew - you might not hear from me for a hile again because I need to sew for our May trip and get T-shirts made for our Breast Cancer fundraiser!



Have fun! When will you be there in May?



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who welcomed me.  It is an honor even to post among the creativity I see displayed here daily.    I leave for WDW tomorrow, but when I get back I'll be trying a couple CarlaC patterns I got recently.  (My sons are grown which has taken some of the fun out of sewing.  )
> 
> Two things on my agenda at WDW:  I'll be scouring the crowds (what crowds?) for original T-shirts, customs, and lime green Mickeys.  And, I told MAW/Big Give Piper that I'd get the place all "neat and tidy" for her trip, which starts the day after I leave.
> 
> *CastleCreations* - I like your avatar.  Brett was the cruise director when we were on the Wonder a couple years ago.  I loved his voice.
> 
> Off to finish packing.



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## DisneyKings

OK, I found these 2 fabrics for my dds Easter dresses.  What popped in my head when I saw them was CarlaC's precious dress for the top & attach the scallopini skirt for the bottom part--with the pink for the main dress & yellow peaking out below the scallops.  What do you think?  Is this doable?  Anyone have a better suggestion?  I have ALL of Carla's kids patterns & the vida.


----------



## jessica52877

pixeegrl said:


> Please activate my member ship for the Big Give. I really want to make something for this family, they have been through so much with their little one!



Sent you a PM!


----------



## DisneyKings

Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:






















Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?





I made these for a friend who was going for the first time:








I made these for a big give:


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I don't have much time today so I am going to just say everything posted is absolutely gorgeous!!!  You ladies are so talented, and thank you for giving me the push I need to try new patterns and ideas!  

I also wanted let you all know that since getting our sweet dog, Biscuit, we have gotten 3 solid nights of sleep.  Samuel has not had a night terror or even a bad dream since we got her.  She flies up the stairs with him for bedtime every night.  I know it has only been 3 nights, but it has been three blissful nights of sleep for us!  I will try and get a picture of her up sometime this week.  She will look better when we can give her a real bath after the stitches come out Saturday morning.  

Dawn


----------



## glorib

h518may said:


> Found the Pooh material at Hobby Lobby as a remnent just enough for a dress.
> 
> 
> And I made my first reglan t-shirt, and my first strips.



Great job!  That pooh fabric is cute and I love the hoodie!



DisneyKings said:


> Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend who was going for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a big give:



You've been busy! Everything is awesome - my favorite is the monkey a-line!



Haganfam5 said:


> I figured since Piper posted her big give, I would post mine that I made for Phoebe's sister, Tessa. BTW, great idea Piper! The outfit is just adorable and the sisters will coordinate beautifully! Here it is on my Julia (who is about the same size as Tessa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much more to post...more coming soon.



This is just too cute!  I love the sash!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:


Gorgeous! I almost got some of this fabric, but I have the entire line of Alice from another distributor.. It is very similar. I'll try to post pictures. I did get some of the words though. They are so pretty!! LOVE this dress though. I usually don't like dresses with nothing on them... but these fabrics definitely stand alone on their own. I am always obssessed with adding a bunch of stuff to the fabric(applique and embroidery), but this is just gorgeous!!!



glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:


Oh this is beautiful!!! Love it!! That fabric is so fab. I'd love to get some but surely it will be sold out before I have the money to get it. 
Best stitch outfit ever!!



Haganfam5 said:


> I have so much more to post...more coming soon.


Beautiful dress! I love the bloomers too! What a little model you have there!


h518may said:


>


Love the hoody! she looks like a blast!!



DisneyKings said:


> Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:
> 
> 
> Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?



Wow!! you sure have been busy. It is great to see someone using their machine that much!!! I cand efinitely see Daisy! Love her!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Almost forgot...I meant to post this pic here too after doing it on the Big Give site, and my internet was acting up and I forgot until now.  This is a trial run, just for fun dress for Ali...the buttonhole on the side is for her G-tube to exit and run around to a backpack.  Her mom said she loves dresses, but can't usually wear them.  I wanted to do a test to see if this works, so this is some fabric I had in my stash.  It met with the approval of my 4yo, who really didn't want to give it up!  LOL  The dress is a bit shorter now, the requested length was 12", and I read 21", oops!




This is the buttonhole on the left front.




Rebecca modelling Ali's dress...Ali loves animals, and mom says her favorites change often, this print had so many, I thought it would work.  I'm just waiting for the address, and I'll mail it tomorrow!


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Almost forgot...I meant to post this pic here too after doing it on the Big Give site, and my internet was acting up and I forgot until now.  This is a trial run, just for fun dress for Ali...the buttonhole on the side is for her G-tube to exit and run around to a backpack.  Her mom said she loves dresses, but can't usually wear them.  I wanted to do a test to see if this works, so this is some fabric I had in my stash.  It met with the approval of my 4yo, who really didn't want to give it up!  LOL  The dress is a bit shorter now, the requested length was 12", and I read 21", oops!



I was just thinking.. She must like the dresses really short huh? Seems really short to me!


----------



## billwendy

SallyfromDE said:


> Speaking of Walmart............... our store in Wilmington is getting rid of the fabric before the on Rt13 (for those of you in the DE area). They said they can't do anymore ordering. What they have is it. But I noticed they had some cool flannel with Toy Story and Tink and Friends. I'll have to go back and make sure I get some to make Kirsta some sleep pants.



OH NO Not that one too!!!! Is it all on clearance???? Im sooo bummed!!



ireland_nicole said:


> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:



WOW that is soooo awesome!!!!



glorib said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!




Sooo cute - love the fabric, the Stitch and your cutiepie girl!!! So adorable!

Piper - such a cute skirt/top!!
Julia is so cute in the Minnie Dress!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

aboveH20 said:


> *CastleCreations* - I like your avatar.  Brett was the cruise director when we were on the Wonder a couple years ago.  I loved his voice.
> 
> Off to finish packing.



I'm so jealous that you are on your way...
Yes, I adore Brent. He totally makes our cruise. I can't imagine cruising on another cruise line without him...


----------



## tvgirlmin

ireland_nicole said:


> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:


What a beautiful feliz!  And I agree with your dd - you gotta have the twirl shot!  She is going to be the hit of both parties!



h518may said:


>


The raglan is great, but your dd just looks so happy in that simply sweet!  Love her expression - what a cutie!



DisneyKings said:


> OK, I found these 2 fabrics for my dds Easter dresses.  What popped in my head when I saw them was CarlaC's precious dress for the top & attach the scallopini skirt for the bottom part--with the pink for the main dress & yellow peaking out below the scallops.  What do you think?  Is this doable?  Anyone have a better suggestion?  I have ALL of Carla's kids patterns & the vida.


I LOVE your precious/scallopini combo idea!  It will look great!

Where did you find the yellow egg fabric?  I would love to get some - that yellow is so pretty!



DisneyKings said:


> Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend who was going for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a big give:



It all looks great!  I think the Daisy shirt is my fave - the flowered material makes it all the more special...


----------



## Tweevil

Welp, I just got burnt...ugh....
Anyone participate in a GAD volunteer blanket project where you could mail them in for credit?  
I have to do this again... if you did can you let me know what state/zip and how many you had to do?
Thanks for your help.....


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Teresa - we are going May 4th - 11th - it is a suprise trip for the girls - the plan is to not tell them til that morning. They are huge - "when are we going?", "is it time to go yet?"  we are planning a trip with my parents in November so we still talk about going to Disney with them anyway.


----------



## livndisney

Tweevil said:


> Welp, I just got burnt...ugh....
> Anyone participate in a GAD volunteer blanket project where you could mail them in for credit?
> I have to do this again... if you did can you let me know what state/zip and how many you had to do?
> Thanks for your help.....



How did you get burnt?

We did the blankets for the Orlando chapter. I think the zip is 32810. I am pretty sure you can mail to her. I think I still have her email address, if you want me to see if I find it?


----------



## Haganfam5

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!  I love the idea of adding the sash, it's going to coordinate great! Thanks for the compliment on the Feliz.



Thank you and your welcome. Your Feliz is just so gorgeous! I will attempt one someday.....It's so funny because I buy so much fabric with my feliz and Vida patterns in mind but I have yet to try and make one! 



teresajoy said:


> So pretty!! Thank you for posting pictures here! We encourage everyone to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun! When will you be there in May?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!



Thank you Teresa. Oh, I know the question wasn't for me but we are going the end of May this year.  I think we are going to miss you this time! Shucks!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I don't have much time today so I am going to just say everything posted is absolutely gorgeous!!!  You ladies are so talented, and thank you for giving me the push I need to try new patterns and ideas!
> 
> I also wanted let you all know that since getting our sweet dog, Biscuit, we have gotten 3 solid nights of sleep.  Samuel has not had a night terror or even a bad dream since we got her.  She flies up the stairs with him for bedtime every night.  I know it has only been 3 nights, but it has been three blissful nights of sleep for us!  I will try and get a picture of her up sometime this week.  She will look better when we can give her a real bath after the stitches come out Saturday morning.
> 
> Dawn



That is wonderful news YAY! 



glorib said:


> Great job!  That pooh fabric is cute and I love the hoodie!
> 
> 
> This is just too cute!  I love the sash!



Thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful dress! I love the bloomers too! What a little model you have there!



Thank you! Yes, she is quite the ham .



billwendy said:


> Julia is so cute in the Minnie Dress!!!



Thank you Wendy!


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Tweevil said:


> Welp, I just got burnt...ugh....
> Anyone participate in a GAD volunteer blanket project where you could mail them in for credit?
> I have to do this again... if you did can you let me know what state/zip and how many you had to do?
> Thanks for your help.....



Why?? We are almost done with our 6 blankets for our chapter...what happened? We have to drop ours off at the Project Linus lady's house on a scheduled day. So sorry that happened!


----------



## Tweevil

livndisney said:


> How did you get burnt?
> 
> We did the blankets for the Orlando chapter. I think the zip is 32810. I am pretty sure you can mail to her. I think I still have her email address, if you want me to see if I find it?





dmbdisneymom said:


> Why?? We are almost done with our 6 blankets for our chapter...what happened? We have to drop ours off at the Project Linus lady's house on a scheduled day. So sorry that happened!



We were holding off (well not really bought supplies already) waiting for a local organization to get approved to be a location.  That fell through....  So I was fretting because I will have to search again and figure out something....   
So now I sit here with fleece to make blankets and I can't find anyplace that will do it locally via email and mail.   If I sign up for another location I am out the fleece money. 

If anyone can share their location that would accept a mail in I would be so appreciative.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:
> Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?




BUSY GIRL!!!!! WOW!! Everything looks fabulous! Yes, I can see Daisy! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I don't have much time today so I am going to just say everything posted is absolutely gorgeous!!!  You ladies are so talented, and thank you for giving me the push I need to try new patterns and ideas!
> 
> I also wanted let you all know that since getting our sweet dog, Biscuit, we have gotten 3 solid nights of sleep.  Samuel has not had a night terror or even a bad dream since we got her.  She flies up the stairs with him for bedtime every night.  I know it has only been 3 nights, but it has been three blissful nights of sleep for us!  I will try and get a picture of her up sometime this week.  She will look better when we can give her a real bath after the stitches come out Saturday morning.
> 
> Dawn


I'm so happy Biscuit is helping so much! Night terrors are so awful! 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Almost forgot...I meant to post this pic here too after doing it on the Big Give site, and my internet was acting up and I forgot until now.  This is a trial run, just for fun dress for Ali...the buttonhole on the side is for her G-tube to exit and run around to a backpack.  Her mom said she loves dresses, but can't usually wear them.  I wanted to do a test to see if this works, so this is some fabric I had in my stash.  It met with the approval of my 4yo, who really didn't want to give it up!  LOL  The dress is a bit shorter now, the requested length was 12", and I read 21", oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca modelling Ali's dress...Ali loves animals, and mom says her favorites change often, this print had so many, I thought it would work.  I'm just waiting for the address, and I'll mail it tomorrow!



That looks adorable!!! I like the buttonhole idea! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Teresa - we are going May 4th - 11th - it is a suprise trip for the girls - the plan is to not tell them til that morning. They are huge - "when are we going?", "is it time to go yet?"  we are planning a trip with my parents in November so we still talk about going to Disney with them anyway.



We will be there the 7-17th, I'll keep my eyes open for you! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you Teresa. Oh, I know the question wasn't for me but we are going the end of May this year.  I think we are going to miss you this time! Shucks!


Shoot! I was hoping to see you guys again! 



Tweevil said:


> We were holding off (well not really bought supplies already) waiting for a local organization to get approved to be a location.  That fell through....  So I was fretting because I will have to search again and figure out something....
> So now I sit here with fleece to make blankets and I can't find anyplace that will do it locally via email and mail.   If I sign up for another location I am out the fleece money.
> 
> If anyone can share their location that would accept a mail in I would be so appreciative.



If you sign up at the location in my town,  you could mail them to me and I'd take them in for you. PM me if you want the information.


----------



## Stephres

Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:











This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.






Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!

Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.


----------



## ellenbenny

I haven't had time to quote everyone, but I love all of the recent creations!!  I wish I had time to make all the things going on in my head, and the more of all of your awesome designs I see, the more ideas start running around... Right now I am working on a few more baby shower items.  

I also wanted to say that I use the Singer Futura CE-250 for my embroidery and all my sewing and I have actually been very happy with it.  I do wish I had a larger embroidery field, that is the only thing that might make me get a new machine some day.  I have to resize most 5x7 designs down a little, which usually works out ok.  I also remove the hoop mid-design all the time to trim applique, and have had no problem with the designs lining up.  

I've never used any other embroidery machine, so maybe I don't know what I am missing, but overall I have been very happy with it.  I don't seem to get the errors that others are referring to either.  Maybe I just got lucky.  I do wish for a larger embroidery field, but have yet to justify a more expensive machine.

Just my 2 cents.  For the price I still think it was a good purchase.

Have a great night!


----------



## tmh0206

ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



WOW, that looks awesome!


----------



## tmh0206

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of fabric - it's a Japanese print that I bought from one of those sites that we don't talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a Wall-E bowling shirt for C and a Vida for E, but we are getting a snow/ice mixture here right now and our power has flickered a couple of times already this am.  Hopefully we won't fully lose our power so that a) we can still have heat and b) so that I can sew today!



oh my gosh! SUPER CUTE!!! I hope my stuff turns out that great when i get started on it.


----------



## DisneyKings

tvgirlmin said:


> I LOVE your precious/scallopini combo idea!  It will look great!
> 
> Where did you find the yellow egg fabric?  I would love to get some - that yellow is so pretty!
> 
> It all looks great!  I think the Daisy shirt is my fave - the flowered material makes it all the more special...



Good, glad you don't think my idea is crazy!  Hopefully I'll figure out the right length for the skirt!

I got the yellow egg fabric at my local quilting store: http://www.quiltingbythebay.com/  I got the last of the bolt, but don't know if they have more or not.  It's called Hoppy Spring by clothworks--after searching online I found it here: http://www.glassthimble.com/store/clothworkshoppyspring.html  (never bought from them, just found through a search)



teresajoy said:


> BUSY GIRL!!!!! WOW!! Everything looks fabulous! Yes, I can see Daisy!





glorib said:


> You've been busy! Everything is awesome - my favorite is the monkey a-line!





*Toadstool* said:


> Wow!! you sure have been busy. It is great to see someone using their machine that much!!! I cand efinitely see Daisy! Love her!!



I got a few days away without the kids to "help" me sew  and managed to get a lot done!  Glad you could find Daisy.  When we found that flowered shirt, DH said it needed Daisy on it.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> We will be there the 7-17th, I'll keep my eyes open for you!



Davy Jones-Epcot May 7-9


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Rant coming:
> Finished an Alice Feliz today for the movie (and for the tea party in June)... but I'm way too upset and frustrated to take pics of it.  DD just cut her hair- again.  She's 10 for heaven's sake; I know she has autism, etc.  but sometimes I just want to stick my head in an oven over her behavior.  We only just got it grown out from the last time.  And then to find out why- "I got gum in it"  Um, where'd the gum come from? (Grandma)  I'm trying to be grateful that at least this time she cut a section out under the back; but it was only just to the point we could put it up again- Ugh!  And my first thought, for better or for worse, was that we'd have to cancel the BBB appt we made 3 months ago- I can't think of any way to hide it the way they put their hair up... Sorry, I just ... ugh.  I know it's not huge in the grand scheme of things but it just feels like a kick in the teeth every time.  It's like living in the movie Jaws- just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water-



Ahhhh...so sorry she cut her hair.  My DGD is 5 and has hair she can sit on.  We have always expected her to do this someday but so far she loves her long hair and that hasn't been the case.  I do have a couple friends that have children that have cut theirs.  But you know....the good thing is that it does grow back and there is all kinds of cuteness to be said for shorter hair.  If you can shape it up or give her a new style in the meantime, you might find you really like it.  I think the Alice headband is a great idea too.



ireland_nicole said:


> Piper- love the outfit!
> 
> OK, finally got over myself enough to take pics of the Alice Feliz this morning:  it was a little challenging, because I wanted something both for the movie and the tea party; so it couldn't be too cartoonish, or too "out there" because it would have been "off" for the other event.  I finally found some great fabric based on the illustrations from the original book.  Figured that would work for both: so......
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by DD's request, the obligatory "action twirl" shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the one serger thread hanging; I had her still and just need to thread it through the stitches, but wouldn't have been able to keep her in one place long enough- its fixed now LOL)
> I'd planned on doing her hair in high bun piggies w/ raggy bows in the fabric, but now that's out; so I'm trying to figure that out- I'm open to ideas if anyone has em- Thanks!



BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love the Alice fabric and the word fabric.  My youngest DGD absolutely loves Alice (too young to take to the movie though) but I just may have to make her something with this.  The dress and your DD are precious!



glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



So cute!

I have been MIA this weekend....been busy with the grandkids (and had a blast being with them all weekend) and a couple's dinner for church, but I have made a couple things in the last week.  I hope to get the pics of those up in the next day or so.

Everything posted in the last 3 days is absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## jessica52877

I'll have the next big give up this week but thought I would post the trip report now in case you wanted to read it! I know I love reading and learning about the families.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2381199

This is Noah and his family! This family fits right in with us. The boys just love legos and star wars!


----------



## karebear1

Ireland_Nicole...... Can you please tell me where you got that Alice fabric and the co-ordinating fabrics as well?? This is soooo cute.... and I have another grandbaby on the way (yes, that's right! For all you Henry fans out there- Henry's gonna be a big brother!).... and if it's a little girl it'd be soooo darling to make something for her out of this!  Thanks.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.



Hey Steph!! Megan looks so adorable in her Valentines jumper - I love the cute bunnies!!! I like the new Carla pattern too!! Do you have to hem all the ruffliness at the top and bottom hem? Im tempted to get the pattern for the new Big Give with Ali, but not sure about it!! lol!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> Ireland_Nicole...... Can you please tell me where you got that Alice fabric and the co-ordinating fabrics as well?? This is soooo cute.... and I have another grandbaby on the way (yes, that's right! For all you Henry fans out there- Henry's gonna be a big brother!).... and if it's a little girl it'd be soooo darling to make something for her out of this!  Thanks.



All the fabric is from a new Windham line called adventures in Wonderland; it was released 2/15.  I got it through a fabric coop.  It's by referral only, and you have to be patient, but I've gotten great fabrics.  I'd be happy to refer you if you want, just send me a pm.  I just googled Windham adventures in wonderland and found quite a few hits, if that helps; I'd offer you what's left of mine, but I pretty much used the whole 5 yards of fabric on that dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

h518may said:


> To start I love the Alice feliz, but have to admit that the feliz is one of my favorite dress patterns.
> 
> I have been working on several sewing things  and finaly finished a couple.  I made my second simply sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the Pooh material at Hobby Lobby as a remnent just enough for a dress.
> 
> 
> And I made my first reglan t-shirt, and my first strips.



Cute!  Love the tshirt, and great job on the dress


DisneyKings said:


> Here are my creations over the last month with my new machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see Daisy on the flowered shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend who was going for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a big give:


You have certainly been busy!  Great work!- love the kitchen towels...Think I'm gonna have to make some, too


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Almost forgot...I meant to post this pic here too after doing it on the Big Give site, and my internet was acting up and I forgot until now.  This is a trial run, just for fun dress for Ali...the buttonhole on the side is for her G-tube to exit and run around to a backpack.  Her mom said she loves dresses, but can't usually wear them.  I wanted to do a test to see if this works, so this is some fabric I had in my stash.  It met with the approval of my 4yo, who really didn't want to give it up!  LOL  The dress is a bit shorter now, the requested length was 12", and I read 21", oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buttonhole on the left front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca modelling Ali's dress...Ali loves animals, and mom says her favorites change often, this print had so many, I thought it would work.  I'm just waiting for the address, and I'll mail it tomorrow!


Great idea!!!!!!  I really, really love this- never thought of making a button hole for the tube


Stephres said:


> Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.



Those are so cute!  I love the valentines day outfit, especially- and def. have to get that new pattern


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.



Super cute, Steph!  I love the little bunny tails!  And I like the stripes for the upper ruffle, too - but, then again, I'm pretty much a sucker for stripes (well, and polka dots) so I like stripes on everything!


----------



## sheridee32

Been following what everyone has been making and saying prayers for those needing them, been really busy at work we are leaving Friday for disney using up my time before i retire here are a few of the outfits I made for my dgd that is going for her and her papaws bd and our anniversary, excuese the poses she was acting up because she was trying to go to big cousins


----------



## dancer_mom

> Rebecca modelling Ali's dress...Ali loves animals, and mom says her favorites change often, this print had so many, I thought it would work.  I'm just waiting for the address, and I'll mail it tomorrow!


[/QUOTE]

This dress is SO cute - wonderful idea for the G tube.  I am still really new to sewing and was wondering what pattern you used?  Thanks.

Also - I just have to say that all of you creative ladies are making me crazy about sewing!  Our family is going to DL in about 6 months for a 2 day trip and I already have 3 outfits I want to sew for each of my kids... yep, there will be a costume change one day to meet the fairies - but since I want it to double for a Halloween costume we will change back into their cooler outfits afterwards. I feel a little pyscho, but I know you all can relate


----------



## ireland_nicole

sheridee32 said:


> Been following what everyone has been making and saying prayers for those needing them, been really busy at work we are leaving Friday for disney using up my time before i retire here are a few of the outfits I made for my dgd that is going for her and her papaws bd and our anniversary, excuese the poses she was acting up because she was trying to go to big cousins



These are gorgeous- but can you make them bigger?  I'd love to see the detail better


This dress is SO cute - wonderful idea for the G tube.  I am still really new to sewing and was wondering what pattern you used?  Thanks.

Also - I just have to say that all of you creative ladies are making me crazy about sewing!  Our family is going to DL in about 6 months for a 2 day trip and I already have 3 outfits I want to sew for each of my kids... yep, there will be a costume change one day to meet the fairies - but since I want it to double for a Halloween costume we will change back into their cooler outfits afterwards. I feel a little pyscho, but I know you all can relate [/QUOTE]

If you're psycho, I've completely lost it- at last count I had 78 outfits for our June trip (including matching t-shirts for all the grownups every day...)  so nope! I don't think you're nuts at all


----------



## *Toadstool*

sheridee32 said:


> Been following what everyone has been making and saying prayers for those needing them, been really busy at work we are leaving Friday for disney using up my time before i retire here are a few of the outfits I made for my dgd that is going for her and her papaws bd and our anniversary, excuese the poses she was acting up because she was trying to go to big cousins



Love everything!! Your DD looks pleased. 
Hope you have a great trip!
Oh and the Tiana one is my favorite!!!


----------



## sheridee32

ireland_nicole said:


> These are gorgeous- but can you make them bigger?  I'd love to see the detail better
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is SO cute - wonderful idea for the G tube.  I am still really new to sewing and was wondering what pattern you used?  Thanks.
> 
> Also - I just have to say that all of you creative ladies are making me crazy about sewing!  Our family is going to DL in about 6 months for a 2 day trip and I already have 3 outfits I want to sew for each of my kids... yep, there will be a costume change one day to meet the fairies - but since I want it to double for a Halloween costume we will change back into their cooler outfits afterwards. I feel a little pyscho, but I know you all can relate



If you're psycho, I've completely lost it- at last count I had 78 outfits for our June trip (including matching t-shirts for all the grownups every day...)  so nope! I don't think you're nuts at all[/QUOTE]

I used the vida for tiana and the epcot, used carla's twirl and modified it some the embroidery is mainly heathers and diva doodles i think i also use a lot of stitch on time


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

Hello, my name is Diane and I do not sew, but I really could use some advice. DD purchased her prom gown and it is a bit long or we are really short. I know that it needs to be alterted a bit, but before she totally falls in love with it, I would like to know if it even can be hemmed.

It is a strapless gown, with beading right under the bodice. It fits perfectly on the top. From the beading down it is fully pleated. The material is silky and light. It has a simple stitching around the bottom. It needs to be brought up 2-3 inches. Can this be done at the bottom, or gapped a small amount under the beading. Thanks everyone.


----------



## PixieDust32

sub


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Hey Steph!! Megan looks so adorable in her Valentines jumper - I love the cute bunnies!!! I like the new Carla pattern too!! Do you have to hem all the ruffliness at the top and bottom hem? Im tempted to get the pattern for the new Big Give with Ali, but not sure about it!! lol!!



Thanks! The directions include a narrow hem at the top and bottom of each ruffle, but some of the girls have been doing a rolled hem on their serger with cute results. So you could do it either way.



ireland_nicole said:


> Those are so cute!  I love the valentines day outfit, especially- and def. have to get that new pattern



Thanks!



glorib said:


> Super cute, Steph!  I love the little bunny tails!  And I like the stripes for the upper ruffle, too - but, then again, I'm pretty much a sucker for stripes (well, and polka dots) so I like stripes on everything!



Thanks, I am a sucker for stripes too! I just was afraid stripes in a ruffle around the face would look too clownish but she loves it so who I am to argue, lol!



Tinker'n'Fun said:


> Hello, my name is Diane and I do not sew, but I really could use some advice. DD purchased her prom gown and it is a bit long or we are really short. I know that it needs to be alterted a bit, but before she totally falls in love with it, I would like to know if it even can be hemmed.
> 
> It is a strapless gown, with beading right under the bodice. It fits perfectly on the top. From the beading down it is fully pleated. The material is silky and light. It has a simple stitching around the bottom. It needs to be brought up 2-3 inches. Can this be done at the bottom, or gapped a small amount under the beading. Thanks everyone.



I would think it could be altered rather easily. You might not want to do it yourself but I am sure you could find someone to do it. Hope this helps!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This dress is SO cute - wonderful idea for the G tube.  I am still really new to sewing and was wondering what pattern you used?  Thanks.

Also - I just have to say that all of you creative ladies are making me crazy about sewing!  Our family is going to DL in about 6 months for a 2 day trip and I already have 3 outfits I want to sew for each of my kids... yep, there will be a costume change one day to meet the fairies - but since I want it to double for a Halloween costume we will change back into their cooler outfits afterwards. I feel a little pyscho, but I know you all can relate [/QUOTE]

LOL...you're not psycho, areound here we call that normal! 

The dress pattern is from YCMT, and it's CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  Super easy, with excellent pics and great instructions, perfect for the newbie. It's a great pattern because there are so many different looks you can do with it, including directions on her blog to "princessify" it.


----------



## tpimental

You are all so creative.  I am in no way a sewer although I want to be!  I have owned a sewing machine for 10 years and used it twice....I'd love to get going and make some things for my daughter for our trip in the fall.  Thanks for sharing all your ideas and inspiring me.  Now i need to make a plan to start up the machine and not just buy pretty fabric for no reason.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks for all the feedback on the machine guys...I am more confued than ever!!!  I think I will go look at it today and see what I want to do...it really is a GREAT price, so I am sure I could resell it and get out of it what I will be putting into it.  My DH said to get it and if it doen't work out, at least then I know!  But, I will go see it today and then maybe think about it.  I really think he wants to make it up to me for having to leave during our vacation...which I have to say, really does not worry me as bad as it does him!  I already have big plans for me and the kids that day.


----------



## PixieDust32

All those designs are made with the Disney embroidery sewing machine? 

Thanks


----------



## karebear1

ireland_nicole said:


> All the fabric is from a new Windham line called adventures in Wonderland; it was released 2/15.  I got it through a fabric coop.  It's by referral only, and you have to be patient, but I've gotten great fabrics.  I'd be happy to refer you if you want, just send me a pm.  I just googled Windham adventures in wonderland and found quite a few hits, if that helps; I'd offer you what's left of mine, but I pretty much used the whole 5 yards of fabric on that dress.



Thank you ma'am!!  I appreciate the info.  You da bomb!! ;-)


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> To start I love the Alice feliz, but have to admit that the feliz is one of my favorite dress patterns.
> 
> I have been working on several sewing things  and finaly finished a couple.  I made my second simply sweet.



The dress looks great, and awesome pic.  I love it when we catch them laughing like that.



DisneyKings said:


>



Everything looks great, but I love   the Monkey A-line.



Stephres said:


>



That is so cute.  Love the fuzzy little tails on the bunnies.



sheridee32 said:


>



Everything is really cute, but I gotta agree, we need bigger pictures.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

PixieDust32 said:


> All those designs are made with the Disney embroidery sewing machine?
> 
> Thanks



Some are, but most aren't.  Many of the machine applique are digitized designs, some are done "free hand" which involves making the design then cutting out and stitching the pieces down to make the design.  For the digitized designs you need an embroidery machine that works with the format, for freehand applique all you need is a regular machine and lots of talent.  Many of us purchase our digitized designs from a favorite designer on Etsy...her name is HeatherSue, and she's the one who makes me look good because her designs are so easy and fun to do!


----------



## tricia

Oh, I forgot.  When I was scrolling thru on the weekend and was not signed on I saw the really cute Stitch outfit and the Awesome Alice Feliz.  Love the colours in both.  Great job ladies.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tricia said:


> Oh, I forgot.  When I was scrolling thru on the weekend and was not signed on I saw the really cute Stitch outfit and the Awesome Alice Feliz.  Love the colours in both.  Great job ladies.



That reminds me! i wanted to comment on how awesome I thought stitch looked- he stiched out REALLY well!!!


----------



## jessica52877

PixieDust32 said:


> All those designs are made with the Disney embroidery sewing machine?
> 
> Thanks



It can ALL be done with just a regular sewing machine!! Trust me! I do it! And I'll let you in on a little secret! Shhh! I think it goes faster and I like to do it that way better!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

luvinyou said:


> I would love to know too!  I'll be in Poland, Belgium, Greece, France, Amsterdam ( possibly some other places) this summer, so i'd love to pick up some unique fabric



Wonderful!  I think you and I are going to the be the crazy Americans looking for fabric in Europe.  I hope to find things we can't get in the states.  

Are you just going on holiday or business?  We are also going to Amsterdam and Germany.  Jimmy Buffett in Paris but trying to see the obligatory tourist sites and get out before going broke.


----------



## mgmsmommy

glorib said:


> Finished up a Stitch outfit for Ella last night.  I hope we get to meet him again this trip - he was so fun with Caleb last time!  Ella wasn't really into meeting anyone but princesses last time, but she seems excited to meet some more characters this time.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of Stitch - this is a Frou Frou by HeatherSue design - stitched out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of fabric - it's a Japanese print that I bought from one of those sites that we don't talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a Wall-E bowling shirt for C and a Vida for E, but we are getting a snow/ice mixture here right now and our power has flickered a couple of times already this am.  Hopefully we won't fully lose our power so that a) we can still have heat and b) so that I can sew today!




Love the stitch set.  We also enjoyed meeting Stitch on our last trip.  He was so much fun & great at playing along with the kids


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

Stephres said:


> I would think it could be altered rather easily. You might not want to do it yourself but I am sure you could find someone to do it. Hope this helps!



Thank you for answering. I was so worried that she would totally fall in love with the dress and then find out it could not be altered. The school has a seamstress they recommend since they do formal graduation with long white gowns so we are going to give her a call. Thank you again, Diane.


----------



## dancer_mom

> LOL...you're not psycho, areound here we call that normal!
> 
> The dress pattern is from YCMT, and it's CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  Super easy, with excellent pics and great instructions, perfect for the newbie. It's a great pattern because there are so many different looks you can do with it, including directions on her blog to "princessify" it.


[/QUOTE]

Okay - I was wondering if that was the simply sweet because it looked fuller to me than what the picture on the website shows - did you princessify it or is that the standard way to make it??  Thanks!


----------



## glorib

Well, I've got some more!  Finished the Wall-E sets!  Used some fabric that had the pillow panels.  Carla's Bowling shirt for Caleb and a Vida for Ella.











Now I'm getting started on a Cutie Minnie vida for Ella.  Got it all cut out - need to start the applique work. . . doing it by hand!


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.


I love those bunnies!!! That is adorable!
Megan looks so cute in her Cathy! (I think this is the first time I've been able to remember the right name of the Sis Boom patterns!!!  )



livndisney said:


> Davy Jones-Epcot May 7-9



  I'm not sure we are going to make it though! Corey _might_ not be there until the 9th and we'll have to pick him up at the airport. You dont' think Brian and the girls will mind if I just go to Epcot by myself for the day, do you? 


karebear1 said:


> Ireland_Nicole...... Can you please tell me where you got that Alice fabric and the co-ordinating fabrics as well?? This is soooo cute.... and I have another grandbaby on the way (yes, that's right! For all you Henry fans out there- Henry's gonna be a big brother!).... and if it's a little girl it'd be soooo darling to make something for her out of this!  Thanks.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited for you guys! OOOH a baby girl!!! How fun! When is she due?



sheridee32 said:


> Been following what everyone has been making and saying prayers for those needing them, been really busy at work we are leaving Friday for disney using up my time before i retire here are a few of the outfits I made for my dgd that is going for her and her papaws bd and our anniversary, excuese the poses she was acting up because she was trying to go to big cousins


Add me to the group begging for bigger pictures!!!! 


dancer_mom said:


> This dress is SO cute - wonderful idea for the G tube.  I am still really new to sewing and was wondering what pattern you used?  Thanks.
> 
> Also - I just have to say that all of you creative ladies are making me crazy about sewing!  Our family is going to DL in about 6 months for a 2 day trip and I already have 3 outfits I want to sew for each of my kids... yep, there will be a costume change one day to meet the fairies - but since I want it to double for a Halloween costume we will change back into their cooler outfits afterwards. I feel a little pyscho, but I know you all can relate



Oh yes,we can relate! 



tpimental said:


> You are all so creative.  I am in no way a sewer although I want to be!  I have owned a sewing machine for 10 years and used it twice....I'd love to get going and make some things for my daughter for our trip in the fall.  Thanks for sharing all your ideas and inspiring me.  Now i need to make a plan to start up the machine and not just buy pretty fabric for no reason.



What? you need a plan to buy pretty fabric???   



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on the machine guys...I am more confued than ever!!!  I think I will go look at it today and see what I want to do...it really is a GREAT price, so I am sure I could resell it and get out of it what I will be putting into it.  My DH said to get it and if it doen't work out, at least then I know!  But, I will go see it today and then maybe think about it.  I really think he wants to make it up to me for having to leave during our vacation...which I have to say, really does not worry me as bad as it does him!  I already have big plans for me and the kids that day.



Ok, who else is dying to know how much this machine is?  Come on Kim, you can tell us! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wonderful!  I think you and I are going to the be the crazy Americans looking for fabric in Europe.  I hope to find things we can't get in the states.



Nope, Daniela is one of them Canadians! 





dancer_mom said:


> Okay - I was wondering if that was the simply sweet because it looked fuller to me than what the picture on the website shows - did you princessify it or is that the standard way to make it??  Thanks!



Carla doesn't have the pattern real full in the pictures, but I think when most of us make it, we make the skirt fuller than she says. I am lazy and usually just do two lengths across the fabric for whatever size I'm making. 



glorib said:


> Well, I've got some more!  Finished the Wall-E sets!  Used some fabric that had the pillow panels.  Carla's Bowling shirt for Caleb and a Vida for Ella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting started on a Cutie Minnie vida for Ella.  Got it all cut out - need to start the applique work. . . doing it by hand!


STOP it Lori!!! This is just too much cuteness!!! 

I am loving all these things you are making!


----------



## Mirb1214

karebear1 said:


> Yes siree! The new cartridges  certainly are compatible with the all of the cricut machines!  Good luck bidding!



Yea!!  I'm SO excited!!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> Ok, who else is dying to know how much this machine is?  Come on Kim, you can tell us!
> 
> 
> 
> !




OKAY!  I went to see it this morning.  She listed it at $500.  I was ok with that, but I offered $400 and she said yes and....I had the wrong machine before...this is the right machine.

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ct&attr=211&ocm=ct|211&prev=hp!211&ccm=ct|211

It is still brand new with all of the packaging.  She has never even taken the shipping tape off or opened a single CD to go with it!

DH said I was crazy if I didn't get it!  I agreed, so now I am off to pick up the kids and pick up my new baby!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Okay - I was wondering if that was the simply sweet because it looked fuller to me than what the picture on the website shows - did you princessify it or is that the standard way to make it??  Thanks![/QUOTE]

It is fuller than the pattern calls for, I use 2 45" pieces for the skirt instead of cutting what the pattern says, for 2 reasons, it has better twirl factor (very important in my house!  lol) and I'm lazy...2 zips with a rotary cutter and the skirt is ready to sew.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> OKAY!  I went to see it this morning.  She listed it at $500.  I was ok with that, but I offered $400 and she said yes and....I had the wrong machine before...this is the right machine.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ct&attr=211&ocm=ct|211&prev=hp!211&ccm=ct|211
> 
> It is still brand new with all of the packaging.  She has never even taken the shipping tape off or opened a single CD to go with it!
> 
> DH said I was crazy if I didn't get it!  I agreed, so now I am off to pick up the kids and pick up my new baby!




I'm excited!!! You are going to have fun! I know a great digitizer, if you want her name, just let me know!


----------



## McDuck

Looking for some trim advice.  

Background:
My mom and I are making tops and I am also making a coordinating dress for Kaitlyn.  We're going to get a generational picture taken next month.
Mom and I are making this pattern, the big photo one for Mom and the sleeveless one for me.  




We're using the Thomas Kinkade Disney-inspired fabric.  Mom's is coral and mine is tan:








I'm using this pattern for Kaity's dress, view B (the yellow one at the top)




in this fabric:





The pattern calls for rick-rack, but I don't want to use rick-rack.  Looking for some suggestions on what to use for trim instead.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> OKAY!  I went to see it this morning.  She listed it at $500.  I was ok with that, but I offered $400 and she said yes and....I had the wrong machine before...this is the right machine.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ct&attr=211&ocm=ct|211&prev=hp!211&ccm=ct|211
> 
> It is still brand new with all of the packaging.  She has never even taken the shipping tape off or opened a single CD to go with it!
> 
> DH said I was crazy if I didn't get it!  I agreed, so now I am off to pick up the kids and pick up my new baby!



Congrats on the new machine, don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

McDuck said:


> Looking for some trim advice.
> 
> The pattern calls for rick-rack, but I don't want to use rick-rack.  Looking for some suggestions on what to use for trim instead.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


what about speghetti bias tape?
Or make little loops with bias
Or ribbon roses (made by hand, not the purchased ones)
Or a ribbon, tied in bow and sewn to center of bodice)

pom poms would be cute on the edge of DD's skirt...

Or ribbon trim, I love used that

Or an insertion of lace or beading (lace that you run ribbon through

are you putting trim on yours and moms tunic?


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited for you guys! OOOH a baby girl!!! How fun! When is she due?



Well....... we don;t know for sure if it's a she yet, but we should know by this time next month. Henry says it's a little sister- so I'm taking his word for it! The baby is due in mid August- and if it is a girl, they're thinking about calling her Sophie (maybe). How cute is that Teresa?



Mirb1214 said:


> Yea!!  I'm SO excited!!  Thanks for the info!



You're so welcome- now..... off you go to bid!


----------



## McDuck

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> what about speghetti bias tape?
> Or make little loops with bias
> Or ribbon roses (made by hand, not the purchased ones)
> Or a ribbon, tied in bow and sewn to center of bodice)
> 
> pom poms would be cute on the edge of DD's skirt...
> 
> Or ribbon trim, I love used that
> 
> Or an insertion of lace or beading (lace that you run ribbon through
> 
> are you putting trim on yours and moms tunic?



These are some great ideas, thanks!  No, no trim planned on mine.  Not sure if my Mom is going to put trim on hers or not.  I think Kaity's is the only one that will be embellished.


----------



## babynala

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wonderful!  I think you and I are going to the be the crazy Americans looking for fabric in Europe.  I hope to find things we can't get in the states.
> 
> Are you just going on holiday or business?  We are also going to Amsterdam and Germany.  Jimmy Buffett in Paris but trying to see the obligatory tourist sites and get out before going broke.



I need to hear more about your trip to Paris to see Jimmy Buffett. Sounds like a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> OH NO Not that one too!!!! Is it all on clearance???? Im sooo bummed!!



Not yet. I'll post when it does. I think I'll start making a list of what I want!! 



Tweevil said:


> Welp, I just got burnt...ugh....
> Anyone participate in a GAD volunteer blanket project where you could mail them in for credit?
> I have to do this again... if you did can you let me know what state/zip and how many you had to do?
> Thanks for your help.....



I'm going with Linus  chapter in Lancaster PA. she said they'd take it mailed. And it's one required, and they like anything, not just what is on the Linus website. I got a kit for Kirsta to work, I thought she could handle that and she is so proud of what she did.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.



Megan is growing like a weed lately, she look so big girl now.  Love the clothing and you have mad skilz.  My DD said she was freezing in Boca at 34 degrees.  Stay warm.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> That reminds me! i wanted to comment on how awesome I thought stitch looked- he stiched out REALLY well!!!


Nicole, I was thinking the same thing, stitch stitched well.  lol


----------



## NiniMorris

Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!

The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!

Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!

She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!

I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!



Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.

Nini


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



Oh how horrible for both you and your daughter.  My son was the victim of a very vocal bully at his first preschool, and they wouldn't do anything about it because his Mom was a teacher there.  I pulled my son out, and he is in an elementary school preschool program due to a developmental delay and a speech program.  The bully went to another program, and he is now the victim of being bullied.  (Ironic isn't it.)  

Please do make the teacher, principal, and anyone else you see fit aware of the history your daughter has with this child.  That is awful!  I hope things work out for your sweet little girl.

Dawn


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to say thank you to those of you who sent my Dad some very sweet valentine cards.  My sons liked the Mickey Mouse clubhouse ones sent by two nice kids.  My dad liked all of them.  Thanks for helping make my Dad and sons time even more special  

Dawn


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



WOW!  I woiuld be angry too.  Here we have a zero tolerance policy for bullying of any sort, but especially racially related issues.  I wish you the best on dealing with this, I don't know how we'd deal with it, but I know we'd be just as mad!


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> Well, I've got some more!  Finished the Wall-E sets!  Used some fabric that had the pillow panels.  Carla's Bowling shirt for Caleb and a Vida for Ella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting started on a Cutie Minnie vida for Ella.  Got it all cut out - need to start the applique work. . . doing it by hand!



So Cute!!



NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



I'm so so sorry this is happening to you; how frightening and unexcuseable on the part of the school.  I would definitely follow up on this with all the authoriies involved; this is beyond words.


----------



## mgmsmommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Not yet. I'll post when it does. I think I'll start making a list of what I want!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with Linus  chapter in Lancaster PA. she said they'd take it mailed. And it's one required, and they like anything, not just what is on the Linus website. I got a kit for Kirsta to work, I thought she could handle that and she is so proud of what she did.



This is where I sent mine too.  The lady I emailed with was super nice & let me know right away when she received my package.    MY only regret was that I forgot to take a pic of the quilts I made before I sent them in 

I grew up right outside Lancaster so I was thrilled to be able to work with them


----------



## Tweevil

The Moonk's Mom said:


> OKAY!  I went to see it this morning.  She listed it at $500.  I was ok with that, but I offered $400 and she said yes and....I had the wrong machine before...this is the right machine.



Wow... I agree with your hubby!  For that price it wouldn't be bad investment.
(even though I am mad at my futie right now for being difficult!)

Congrats!!


----------



## DisneyKings

tricia said:


> Everything looks great, but I love   the Monkey A-line.



Thanks!  The monkey is some of the bumpy minky that a friend gave me a scrap of--I just threw it on there & it just happened to line up where the only 2 that show are on the belly-button & forehead!



glorib said:


> Well, I've got some more!  Finished the Wall-E sets!  Used some fabric that had the pillow panels.  Carla's Bowling shirt for Caleb and a Vida for Ella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting started on a Cutie Minnie vida for Ella.  Got it all cut out - need to start the applique work. . . doing it by hand!



I love the Wall-E outfits!  So cute!!!  I just ordered that Thomas Kinkade Tinkerbell panel to do a panel on a vida like your Wall-E one.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Everyone, there sure has been a lot of beautiful work posted the last few days! I miss the time I used to have here. My job is going well, I really think I have the best boss in the world!!!
I finished the outfit I was working on for my nephew and also the crayon roll I did for the Big Give. I took pictures and left my camera at my sisters house when we were there on Sunday for Henry's birthday party. I'll post pictures when I get the camera back in a day or two.



NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



Nini this is terrible, if I were you I would cc the BOE on that email and follow up with a phone call to the school.  


Mary


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Well....... we don;t know for sure if it's a she yet, but we should know by this time next month. Henry says it's a little sister- so I'm taking his word for it! The baby is due in mid August- and if it is a girl, they're thinking about calling her Sophie (maybe). How cute is that Teresa?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so welcome- now..... off you go to bid!



Karen my dear, that is TOOOO STINKIN CUTE!!! That's how cute!! I love the name Sophie.  And, I love that Henry is so sure that it's a girl! When I was pregnant with Arminda, Corey insisted that I was having a girl. 



NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



Oh no Nini, I'm so sorry this is happening!! They better do something about this kid. They can't just ignore it. I hope you and your daughter are ok, and stay safe.


----------



## sheridee32

Sorry about the size of the pictures i am having trouble with photobucket
nini i hope the school does something about the bully situation i have worked in corrections for over 20 years and the bullies there started out in grade school. so i hope the school realizes this and stops it.


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

Awww Lisa!  I can't believe how big Lexie is now (Where does the time go?!!) and your girls are beautiful princesses! Give them both a hug from me!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nini,
I hope this is resolved without further issues.
Have you spoken with any other parents? Have other classmates been harrassed? 
The boy clearly needs to be delt with, I wonder how his parents feel?
Sometime parents are shocked to hear what their child is doing, others...well I wont say anything about the mean people in life.


----------



## Granna4679

Lori - The Wall-E outfits are just adorable.  Great use of the fabric.  I used that same fabric panel this past year for overalls but I cut out the wall-e and eve and put them on the overalls.  I really like it.  I haven't seen any of that fabric since.  

Nini - so sorry that is happening at your DD's school.  How very cruel.  I hope you get some satisfaction and they do something about him this time.  

I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).  














I love them.  I gave a couple of them to my DDs this weekend and they loved them too.  I see more of these for gifts in the future.


----------



## lauralong81

Granna4679 said:


> I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).



I LUV THESE!!!  I just love your fabric combos too... what a great job!  Can you link to the pattern, I can't seem to find it on YCMT?

TIA!
-Laura


----------



## mgmsmommy

Granna4679 said:


> Lori - The Wall-E outfits are just adorable.  Great use of the fabric.  I used that same fabric panel this past year for overalls but I cut out the wall-e and eve and put them on the overalls.  I really like it.  I haven't seen any of that fabric since.
> 
> Nini - so sorry that is happening at your DD's school.  How very cruel.  I hope you get some satisfaction and they do something about him this time.
> 
> I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them.  I gave a couple of them to my DDs this weekend and they loved them too.  I see more of these for gifts in the future.



awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :





I really like your bags though.  Will have to check that pattern out.

We spent the weekend installing new floor in our kitchen & boy is it nice to not be walking on the concrete anymore.  We had to unexpectantly have a pipe replaced back in Oct that required them ripping out the floor through the whole kitchen.  Hopefully now that its done I can get some sewing in tomorrow


----------



## Adi12982

Hello everyone!

HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!

I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.


----------



## vester

Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.  

I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.

Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??

I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!  

Vester


----------



## PrincessKell

vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester



Welcome!!! First off, you will love it here! Everyone is sooo great.  Such talent all the way around, sewing, friends, everything! 

Second, I suggest as will many others CarlaC's patterns from you can make this website. I know many will have their favorites they will post. Carla's patterns are AWESOME! I was scared  of patterns when I first started and bought one of hers and whipped up a bunch of outfits and dresses for my dd in no time! Very detailed and lots of pictures, just simple. Love them. 

Enjoy it, don't worry about the wand, hunny, soon you won't even need it. hehe you will have the know how and the only magic you will need or want is the Disney kind!


----------



## PrincessKell

Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.



Oh hunny! I hope and pray that you start feeling much much better ASAP! I can't wait to see those pictures of Isabel's Valentine outfit. I bet she is getting so big.  You just take your time and rest up.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.  

I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful. 

This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too. 

Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call. 

Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> Since I haven't been sewing lately, I thought I would post what my mom made Megan for Valentine's Day. She made a corduroy jumper that is lined with cotton little heart fabric (I think I spied some a-lines in the same fabric upthread) and embroidered these cute little kissing bunnies. Their tails are tiny yoyos that she made from fuzzy fabric and sewed on. Megan just loves it and wore it to school the Friday before Valentine's Day and to church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's newest pattern which is so easy! I wish I hadn't used the stripes for the upper ruffle but Megan loves it so I guess it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it's warm enough to wear it without a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much as I like. I have been reading and admiring everything and praying for those who need it.



Adorable!! I LOVE the jumper and the Cathy Top!!!


----------



## twob4him

glorib said:


> Well, I've got some more!  Finished the Wall-E sets!  Used some fabric that had the pillow panels.  Carla's Bowling shirt for Caleb and a Vida for Ella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting started on a Cutie Minnie vida for Ella.  Got it all cut out - need to start the applique work. . . doing it by hand!



Oh gosh these are the most adorable matching outfits ever!!! I love them!!!


----------



## twob4him

Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.



Glad you are feeling better!!!! Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Lori - The Wall-E outfits are just adorable.  Great use of the fabric.  I used that same fabric panel this past year for overalls but I cut out the wall-e and eve and put them on the overalls.  I really like it.  I haven't seen any of that fabric since.
> 
> Nini - so sorry that is happening at your DD's school.  How very cruel.  I hope you get some satisfaction and they do something about him this time.
> 
> I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them.  I gave a couple of them to my DDs this weekend and they loved them too.  I see more of these for gifts in the future.



Love em!  Great job; very cool fabric combo



mgmsmommy said:


> awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your bags though.  Will have to check that pattern out.
> 
> We spent the weekend installing new floor in our kitchen & boy is it nice to not be walking on the concrete anymore.  We had to unexpectantly have a pipe replaced back in Oct that required them ripping out the floor through the whole kitchen.  Hopefully now that its done I can get some sewing in tomorrow


Congrats on the new floor; love the bag- is it the Aivilo tote?  I might have to get that pattern- really cute!



Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.



Oh no, sure hope you're healed up now; not fun, especially w/ a new baby.  So sorry you've had to go through all this.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



Oh honey, I'm so, so sorry Georgia's having to go through this.  How completely senselesss.  I can't even imagine a school losing 7 kids in one year; it seems unfathomable to me.  It must be awful for all of you.  I'll be praying for you.


----------



## minnie2

vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester


Welcome!  I agree with what Keli said CarlaC's patterns are so easy cute and fun to make!  Best of all you get a wide range of sizes with each pattern.  Good luck and enjoy sewing!



PrincessKell said:


> Welcome!!! First off, you will love it here! Everyone is sooo great.  Such talent all the way around, sewing, friends, everything!
> 
> Second, I suggest as will many others CarlaC's patterns from you can make this website. I know many will have their favorites they will post. Carla's patterns are AWESOME! I was scared  of patterns when I first started and bought one of hers and whipped up a bunch of outfits and dresses for my dd in no time! Very detailed and lots of pictures, just simple. Love them.
> 
> Enjoy it, don't worry about the wand, hunny, soon you won't even need it. hehe you will have the know how and the only magic you will need or want is the Disney kind!






PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



OMG that is horrible!  Poor Peach!    There were 2 deaths in my kids school both 1st graders and every time it just breaks my heart!!!  

 LOVE all the new stuff!  The bag the WallE,  Steph Love little Megan!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.




UGH!  I hope you are feeling much better and on the way to a full recovery!



vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester



WELCOME!  We all started somewhere and we have all been very scared of a pattern at one time or another.  I agree, any CarlaC patterns will get you going in no time and she makes us all look like pros!  I know that there have been princess makeovers of one of her patterns that several of these guys have done that would make it easier than a commercial pattern.

Good luck and welcome to the addiction!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



Kell - you have had one crazy month!    I too hope that March gets here and comes in like a lamb for you and Gerogia!  Give her a big hug for all of us!   My kids have been through lots of death, but never of a friend, so I can't imagine what that must be like for her.    I will say a special prayer for you both!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



Reading this broke my heart for your daughter. It's so sad to lose a friend when you are so young.  I lost one of my best friends when I was about 9 (he was shot by another friend) and I still think about him to this day.  I can't believe that anyone could do that to thier child. I'll be saying a prayer for your daughter that she will feel peace and love while she's dealing with all of these emotions.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> I'm excited!!! You are going to have fun! I know a great digitizer, if you want her name, just let me know!



I think I have heard of her before...hmm...what's her name....it should be on the tip of my tounge!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the new machine, don't forget to post pictures!



Thanks!  I can't wait to get with it!  I have to do some rearranging in the house.  My computer is upstairs right now, so I have to relocate it downstairs.  As luck would have it, there is no where to put it in my current sewing room, so the kids' playroom and my sewing room will be getting switched...I get a bigger room now!   Actually, I will be glad to get the computer out of my bedroom!  It drives me nuts in here!



NiniMorris said:


> Two years ago, we took DD out of public school because she was getting her life threatened by a class mate for being 'mixed'.  He told her she didn't deserve to live.  They were in the 2nd grade!
> 
> The school did not take it serious, and after repeated complaints and threatened legal action, they moved her to another class.  Which actually made the bully's point...you can't mess with him!
> 
> Now, two years later, we put her back in public school so I could concentrate on her brother and his special needs education.  The boy is BACK!!!!!!
> 
> She came home from school today and told me they have a new student.  It is the same boy from 2 years ago, and this time he is making threats...very specific... to SEVERAL kids in her class.  I am beyond livid!
> 
> I have a very strongly worded email I am getting ready to send to teacher, principal, school superintendent and our attorney... I just needed to cool down a bit first!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant...now back to our regularly scheduled discussions.
> 
> Nini



Rant away!  That is insane!  I hope this all gets resolved soon for your poor little one!  UGH!  I hate bullies!!!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Lori - The Wall-E outfits are just adorable.  Great use of the fabric.  I used that same fabric panel this past year for overalls but I cut out the wall-e and eve and put them on the overalls.  I really like it.  I haven't seen any of that fabric since.
> 
> Nini - so sorry that is happening at your DD's school.  How very cruel.  I hope you get some satisfaction and they do something about him this time.
> 
> I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them.  I gave a couple of them to my DDs this weekend and they loved them too.  I see more of these for gifts in the future.





mgmsmommy said:


> awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your bags though.  Will have to check that pattern out.
> 
> We spent the weekend installing new floor in our kitchen & boy is it nice to not be walking on the concrete anymore.  We had to unexpectantly have a pipe replaced back in Oct that required them ripping out the floor through the whole kitchen.  Hopefully now that its done I can get some sewing in tomorrow



Love all of the purses you two made!  Very pretty!


Lori---lost your quote!  LOVE THE WALL-E OUTFITS!  My kids would go bonkers for those!


----------



## Granna4679

Moonk's Mom - Congrats on the new machine.  Looks/sounds like a fantastic deal on the price.  

Stephres - I really like Megan's bunny dress.  And the Cathy top too.  I think the stripes are really cute on it.



lauralong81 said:


> I LUV THESE!!!  I just love your fabric combos too... what a great job!  Can you link to the pattern, I can't seem to find it on YCMT?
> 
> TIA!
> -Laura



Laura - I tried to find a direct link just now and don't see one either.  I signed up for the Newsletter and they sent this one to me.  Look at the top of the home page on YCMT and you will see the box that says if you sign up, you get the free download.  It was really easy.



mgmsmommy said:


> awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your bags though.  Will have to check that pattern out.
> 
> We spent the weekend installing new floor in our kitchen & boy is it nice to not be walking on the concrete anymore.  We had to unexpectantly have a pipe replaced back in Oct that required them ripping out the floor through the whole kitchen.  Hopefully now that its done I can get some sewing in tomorrow



Ohhhhh....I love how the fabric looks on this purse too.  Now that I know I can make them, I am going to venture out to the other purses available.  I love them.




Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.



Hope you are on the mend now.  Can't wait to see the valentine's outfit.



vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester



Welcome.  And of course, I think everyone is going to agree that if you start with CarlaC patterns, you can't go wrong.  



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



So sorry....my heart just breaks for her.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.



I hope you are on the mend and that the infections are gone forever.  Glad to see you posting again.  You were missed.



vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester


Welcome and along with everyone else, I agree, go to youcanmakethis.com and get a carla C pattern.  They are super simple and fun to make.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



Kelly, that is beyond horrible!  I am so sorry for loss and the tragedy at the school.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?

He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.  

So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.  

Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.

Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.


...off my soapbox!

Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Nini - I LOVE that your husband will be going in uniform!  I know if I was a kid I would be a little worried.  Katie had a kid bullying her earlier this year and I (even without a uniform) would go eat lunch with her and just give that kid the evil eye every time he looked my way.  I had tried the teacher route and Katie had asked to not push anymore than that (she's at that weird 5th grade where there is a thin line between mom caring and embarassing!) so I just did the evil looks...or to homage MissCammie...the eyebrow arch!  It worked and now the kid is nice to her...plus I show up at school for lucnh everynow and then and give him another look!


----------



## jessica52877

The next big give is up! This is a wonderful familiy with 4 kids! 2 boys and 2 girls!

Here is a link to the big give board.
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/68975

Here is a link to their pre trip report.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2381199

Sorry to all of you at work reading this later on! I am sure they'll be some spots open though with 4 little kids!

Thanks for everyone's help as always! We couldn't do this without the support of everyone and cheering us on!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessKell- Oh gosh, what a sad sad story. I hope Peach can get thru her day okay. Poor baby. I cant imagine 7 children in one school!

Vester- Welcome! Carlacs patterns are great, its not that they are sewn differently, its that they are incredibly detailed, but in layman's terms, so they have lots of photos and as long as you follow along- dont get ahead! You will end up with a great product at the end.
You could start with a cotton version for now, those fabrics will be easier to work with that satin or silk. You might try the cinderella Simply Sweet 

REVROB's





Adi- OH MY! Now you need to stay healthy! and that's that!
How is that sweet baby? We want photos!

Snow Day for us today....




and here is my new to me sewing machine


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini



It sounds like you have the same principal we dealt with! THIS is a big reason we homeschool. My child was not safe at school.

I am sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini




AWESOME plan for your husband to go to lunch in uniform! I still remember as a kid having our basketball goal stolen. We drove the streets looking and finally found it so my dad knocked on their door in uniform. The grandkids now shoot on that goal in grandpa's driveway decades later....

Don't let it die with your principal, or move on to homeschooling unless you are ready to do that anyway. You should immediately move up the chain to your associate superintendent, or the superintendent if needed. PUT IT ALL IN WRITING so they cannot run from it later. Eventually they might do the right thing. Or eventually they will reluctantly handle it just to get you out of their hair (I'm an advocate for whatever works!) I swear there was a period of time when the schools probably had my picture posted in the district offices. Not comfortable, but it was fine because they finally handled what I was complaining about.

But the problem with bullies is that they are subtle. They tend to do their thing when others are not looking. But they eventually will slip up and give you something to get them on.

I hope this turns out well and your daughter can hold her head high for seeing it through! Tell her we're all pulling for her.


----------



## McDuck

mom2rtk said:


> AWESOME plan for your husband to go to lunch in uniform! I still remember as a kid having our basketball goal stolen. We drove the streets looking and finally found it so my dad knocked on their door in uniform. The grandkids now shoot on that goal in grandpa's driveway decades later....
> 
> Don't let it die with your principal, or move on to homeschooling unless you are ready to do that anyway. You should immediately move up the chain to your associate superintendent, or the superintendent if needed. PUT IT ALL IN WRITING so they cannot run from it later. Eventually they might do the right thing. Or eventually they will reluctantly handle it just to get you out of their hair (I'm an advocate for whatever works!) I swear there was a period of time when the schools probably had my picture posted in the district offices. Not comfortable, but it was fine because they finally handled what I was complaining about.
> 
> But the problem with bullies is that they are subtle. They tend to do their thing when others are not looking. But they eventually will slip up and give you something to get them on.
> 
> I hope this turns out well and your daughter can hold her head high for seeing it through! Tell her we're all pulling for her.




I agree, move up the chain!!!!!

And wanted to add, praying for Georgia.  How sad!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini



It just seems rediculous that a bully can act w/ impunity.  I love the idea of your DH going in uniform, and I second the sentiment that this something worth continuing to fight.  You should not have to take your child out of school because of a legitimate fear for her safety.  I'm appalled at their reaction- keep working w/ your attorney, and immediately send an email to your prinicipal going over everything in your phone conversation (bcc your attorney) so that it's all documented.  Trust me, if it's not in writing, it didn't legally happen- including the schools lack of action.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Snow Day for us today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my new to me sewing machine



I love your new baby!  (of course, now I have major hoop envy).  I know you're going to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Here's the link to turn a simply sweet dress (see youcanmakethis.com and search under simply sweet or carla c) into a cinderella dress:

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html

I promise you'll do a beautiful job and your DD will be thrilled!


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini



I just wanted to say that I think it's a great idea for your hubby to go to lunch in uniform!  I hope it scares that bully silly!  How horrible that you all are having to deal with this!

Vester- Welcome! Carlacs patterns are great, its not that they are sewn differently, its that they are incredibly detailed, but in layman's terms, so they have lots of photos and as long as you follow along- dont get ahead! You will end up with a great product at the end.
You could start with a cotton version for now, those fabrics will be easier to work with that satin or silk. You might try the cinderella Simply Sweet 

REVROB's





[/QUOTE]


HEY!  I recognize that dress!   Thanks for posting it!  I didn't want to say anything because I didn't want to seem like I was just promoting my own dress - but it is a GREAT option for a simple princess dress!  



I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.



Cute!  What an awesome idea!


----------



## tricia

Man, I feel like I have not gotten any sewing completed in forever.  I did do a few crayon roll ups for friends, but nothing worth posting.  My serger is in the shop and I don't want to sew anything for anyone outside of the immediate family without it.

I have done one thing that is kinda cool.  My DS, Tyler, is having this hoarding problem lately.  Does not want to give away or throw out anything.  His PJ's were getting so small on him and some even had rips, so I made him a compromise and built these for him with a bunch of old pairs.  The shirt is the Imke and the pants are Easy Fits.

Oh, and the new thing is that he does not like to have his picture taken, so the face was not allowed to be shown.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Man, I feel like I have not gotten any sewing completed in forever.  I did do a few crayon roll ups for friends, but nothing worth posting.  My serger is in the shop and I don't want to sew anything for anyone outside of the immediate family without it.
> 
> I have done one thing that is kinda cool.  My DS, Tyler, is having this hoarding problem lately.  Does not want to give away or throw out anything.  His PJ's were getting so small on him and some even had rips, so I made him a compromise and built these for him with a bunch of old pairs.  The shirt is the Imke and the pants are Easy Fits.
> 
> Oh, and the new thing is that he does not like to have his picture taken, so the face was not allowed to be shown.



How clever!  Great job!


----------



## PrincessMickey

PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



I'll be praying for both of you and everyone involved. Such a horrible thing for anyone to be going through.



NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini



I second or third going up the chain. Your DD, or anyone for that matter, should not have to put up with that. I was bullied at school and I don't wish that on anyone.



revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.



I love it!!


----------



## tmh0206

PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.



That is just so sad and the worst possible thing for a child to have to deal with.  My oldest son had a friend who overdosed several years ago and he was very angry about it for so long, I was beginning to really worry about how he was dealing with his loss, he finally broke down and cried and cried and cried, which of course made me cry even more than the situation. it is so hard to know what to do when your baby is hurting...I will pray for her to have peace in her heart and the ability to get past the hurt and loss.


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> Just got off the phone with my DD9's principal.  Basically it was a waste of time!  Evidently he has a built in lie detector and can tell when a child (who is on his first day of school) is lieing to him!  Of course, the fact that he had the two kids in question in the same room at the same time had nothing to do with it!  I mean if you were in the room with your bully, would you disagree with anything he said?
> 
> He will not 'punish' the other kid based on unsubstantiated claims.  I fail to see how moving a kid to another class on his second day would be punishing him, although he did offer to move my daughter to another class.  I guess it is ok to punish the victim.
> 
> So, for the short term fix, my husband will be having lunch at her school every day in uniform (he is a deputy) and the school resource officer will be keeping an eye on him.
> 
> Long term fix, we are speaking to our attorney tomorrow and may be home schooling again.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and good thoughts.  I really think it was easier when my older three were in school.  We never had problems like this.  Of course we were in the military, and if the kid messed up the parents got in trouble!  Now, too many parents are looking at the schools to 'fix' their kids.
> 
> 
> ...off my soapbox!
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry that you have no support from your principal! Our school has a No Tolerance policy but there is still some occasional bullying. But it does get dealt with quickly - i would also appeal all the way to the Superintendent if needed!


And guess what arrived today?? My new machine!!!  I have only sewn on a mechanical machine, so this one seems so fancy to me! I won't get to play much until tomorrow, but I can't wait!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Okay, I think I'm ready to dive into my first YCMT pattern   Anyone have any helpful hints??  I'm doing the Raglan pattern, it looks pretty simple for a novice like me.  I'm just nervous, because I've never made anything from an "e-pattern" before.  I hope I get the measurements right so everything will match up correctly.

Also, does anyone know if there are any maternity clothing patterns??  I'm shocked that I can't find any no matter where I go!  Basically I just want some nice pants, casual shirt, maybe a sundress, and a nursing gown would be nice too...


----------



## tmh0206

WDWAtLast said:


> I am so sorry that you have no support from your principal! Our school has a No Tolerance policy but there is still some occasional bullying. But it does get dealt with quickly - i would also appeal all the way to the Superintendent if needed!
> 
> 
> And guess what arrived today?? My new machine!!!  I have only sewn on a mechanical machine, so this one seems so fancy to me! I won't get to play much until tomorrow, but I can't wait!!



super cool! congratulation...I got my new machine delivered late last week and the only thing i have accomplished is taking it out of the box and looking at how pretty she is!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I think I'm ready to dive into my first YCMT pattern   Anyone have any helpful hints??  I'm doing the Raglan pattern, it looks pretty simple for a novice like me.  I'm just nervous, because I've never made anything from an "e-pattern" before.  I hope I get the measurements right so everything will match up correctly.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there are any maternity clothing patterns??  I'm shocked that I can't find any no matter where I go!  Basically I just want some nice pants, casual shirt, maybe a sundress, and a nursing gown would be nice too...



I have a bunch that I have not gotten around to posting on my etsy...(maternity) these are NOT epatterns, they are mccalls, simplicity, etc.
are you interested in those kinds of patterns or just epatterns?

I absolutely think you should start with a pair of easy fit pants, and then a raglan to go with. for summer, they make easy shorts to whip up, or capri length. You can easily alter it to use a narrower leg size, or add some inches to the top for a higher waist, etc. 

the portrait peasant is very versetile too.


----------



## BBGirl

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I think I'm ready to dive into my first YCMT pattern   Anyone have any helpful hints??  I'm doing the Raglan pattern, it looks pretty simple for a novice like me.  I'm just nervous, because I've never made anything from an "e-pattern" before.  I hope I get the measurements right so everything will match up correctly.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there are any maternity clothing patterns??  I'm shocked that I can't find any no matter where I go!  Basically I just want some nice pants, casual shirt, maybe a sundress, and a nursing gown would be nice too...



Not epatterns but elizabethleedesigns.com has great maternity and nursing patterns.
HTH


----------



## minnie2

Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I think I'm ready to dive into my first YCMT pattern   Anyone have any helpful hints??  I'm doing the Raglan pattern, it looks pretty simple for a novice like me.  I'm just nervous, because I've never made anything from an "e-pattern" before.  I hope I get the measurements right so everything will match up correctly.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there are any maternity clothing patterns??  I'm shocked that I can't find any no matter where I go!  Basically I just want some nice pants, casual shirt, maybe a sundress, and a nursing gown would be nice too...



A few of Carlac's patterns I can see as a maternity pattern.  Her adult peasant top would work I would make maybe the bottom piece a size up.  I actually think a lot of them would work well!  

She actually has a CUTE summer top coming out soon that would be perfect!


----------



## elleherself

Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.

Here it is...






And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:






There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

For those of you not on FB, you might have missed LisaZoe's launch of her very first pattern- which Kira snatched up super fast and added to a Children's corner pattern to create this dress....




Nice job on the dress for Hannah!!!!

Lisa, Congratulations on your pattern! I love the skirt you have on voldemort too!




SUPER CUTE TINK!!!


----------



## minnie2

Love both of those dresses!


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.




oh I love it!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a bunch that I have not gotten around to posting on my etsy...(maternity) these are NOT epatterns, they are mccalls, simplicity, etc.
> are you interested in those kinds of patterns or just epatterns?
> 
> I absolutely think you should start with a pair of easy fit pants, and then a raglan to go with. for summer, they make easy shorts to whip up, or capri length. You can easily alter it to use a narrower leg size, or add some inches to the top for a higher waist, etc.
> 
> the portrait peasant is very versetile too.



I'd actually prefer normal patterns...I don't know how well I'll do with e-patterns just yet since I've never tried them before.  I just checked out Etsy myself and found a few, but I'd love to see what you have.  I'm TheSewingChic on etsy if you'd like to send me your links when you have the patterns listed.  Thanks!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

BBGirl said:


> Not epatterns but elizabethleedesigns.com has great maternity and nursing patterns.
> HTH



Thank you, I tried checking her out, but the link wouldn't work   I googled though and found her!!


----------



## mom2rtk

BBGirl said:


> Not epatterns but elizabethleedesigns.com has great maternity and nursing patterns.
> HTH



I second that. I had the whole line of nursing designs and they were pretty easy to make!


----------



## tmh0206

elleherself said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!



That is so pretty, She is definetly going to feel so special for her birthday!


----------



## eeyore3847

Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!











Lori


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Lori - The Wall-E outfits are just adorable.  Great use of the fabric.  I used that same fabric panel this past year for overalls but I cut out the wall-e and eve and put them on the overalls.  I really like it.  I haven't seen any of that fabric since.
> 
> Nini - so sorry that is happening at your DD's school.  How very cruel.  I hope you get some satisfaction and they do something about him this time.
> 
> I have been sewing for the past couple weeks.  Still working on quilts but I took a break to make a BIG GIVE skirt (will post outfit when shirt is finished) but I thought I would post these now.  I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them.  I gave a couple of them to my DDs this weekend and they loved them too.  I see more of these for gifts in the future.



I love the purses, I made it for my DD last month and we had the same thought. A great, easy and fun gift idea!



mgmsmommy said:


> awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your bags though.  Will have to check that pattern out.
> 
> We spent the weekend installing new floor in our kitchen & boy is it nice to not be walking on the concrete anymore.  We had to unexpectantly have a pipe replaced back in Oct that required them ripping out the floor through the whole kitchen.  Hopefully now that its done I can get some sewing in tomorrow



Congrats on the new floor! I love the bag. I think I am becomming a "bag lady" because I seem to be collecting them with no idea of what I will use them for. 



Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.


Welcome back, I'm glad your feeling better.



vester said:


> Ok I"m new here so please be gentle.
> 
> I am a very beginner sewer - very beginner  hehe.  I have done some things, but I'll never be on Project Runway  haha.
> 
> Anyway - I found a pattern for a Cinderella dress.....bought the fabric....and now am scared out of my ever lovin mind because I dont know if I can do this.  Can you guys help me out?  Do you know of an easy pattern for a cinderella dress....??
> 
> I'm trying to be the fairy godmother here for my DD, but my magic wand is not working!
> 
> Vester



If you google Scientific Seamstress you will find Carla's blog and on the left side of her blog she has a step by step tutorial on how to make a few princess dresses, Cinderella is one of them. Carla's patterns are very clear and easy. Have fun!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am just ready for this month to be over already. I think I am going to set up my little crafting area this weekend so I can sew up the new CarlaC pattern it looks super cute and simple, easy to sew up.  I know that Peach would love it and look really cute in it.
> 
> I need to sew new things for her.... Poor thing. Another one of her friends died last week. In three months they have had 7 deaths at her school (four of them being  a family. so so sad...) Friday there was a email sent out (since there was limited details), and today a formal letter that went out school wide. One of Georgia's little friends that is a grade below her (1st grade) was killed by her mother. They found them Friday morning in bed. Oh its so awful.
> 
> This one is hitting her a bit differently emotionally since she was rather close to her at school. The mother always said no to play dates to anyone that asked so we didn't get to know her more than just at school. But Peach played with her and talked about her since meeting her last year when the little girl started.  She didn't believe it at first, and then yelled an angry  "NO" and held back tears and came home and slept. She did her typical going silent after any emotional bad news (deaths, leaving, moves etc) and got to doing her homework rather quickly after waking up.  It was the tears that really got to me. I had to fight them back myself to actually see my baby girl having emotion about this. She was a bit more easily upset tonight and angry so I kept things very routine and normal for her. Not to mention my mom was here over the weekend and left today, so that threw her off a bit too.
> 
> Im going to talk to the office in the morning after school starts about if she gets upset or angry and aggressive (more than normal) to give me a call.
> 
> Its just so sad and horrible, I just don't understand how a mother can do that to her child. I won't go into many details, because its just so awful. but the paper said she left a note, but didn't say what was written, and that they died from an over dose on pain pills..... If you could just say a prayer for the family tonight, and hug your babies.


I am speechless at the thought of losing so many from one school. Iwll keep your daughter in my prayers.



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say that I think it's a great idea for your hubby to go to lunch in uniform!  I hope it scares that bully silly!  How horrible that you all are having to deal with this!
> 
> Vester- Welcome! Carlacs patterns are great, its not that they are sewn differently, its that they are incredibly detailed, but in layman's terms, so they have lots of photos and as long as you follow along- dont get ahead! You will end up with a great product at the end.
> You could start with a cotton version for now, those fabrics will be easier to work with that satin or silk. You might try the cinderella Simply Sweet
> 
> REVROB's




HEY!  I recognize that dress!   Thanks for posting it!  I didn't want to say anything because I didn't want to seem like I was just promoting my own dress - but it is a GREAT option for a simple princess dress!  



I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.






[/QUOTE]

I love it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mgmsmommy said:


> This is where I sent mine too.  The lady I emailed with was super nice & let me know right away when she received my package.    MY only regret was that I forgot to take a pic of the quilts I made before I sent them in
> 
> I grew up right outside Lancaster so I was thrilled to be able to work with them



Nancy is super nice. I don't live far from there, and my sister and BIL like to ride up in the area every few weeks. I thought maybe they could drop them off for me. Stupid me, I forgot BIL was in Iraq! So it worked out nice that I could mail them.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nini - I LOVE that your husband will be going in uniform!  I know if I was a kid I would be a little worried.  Katie had a kid bullying her earlier this year and I (even without a uniform) would go eat lunch with her and just give that kid the evil eye every time he looked my way.  I had tried the teacher route and Katie had asked to not push anymore than that (she's at that weird 5th grade where there is a thin line between mom caring and embarassing!) so I just did the evil looks...or to homage MissCammie...the eyebrow arch!  It worked and now the kid is nice to her...plus I show up at school for lucnh everynow and then and give him another look!



When my sister was in about 9th grade, she was bullied by 2 boys in school. They knew she was studying Karate and kept trying to get her to fight them. In Karate, your taught not to use your skill on other people, only as a last resort or your safety. 

I guess the kids thought they had it easy, because she wasn't even 5 foot tall. And she still isn't as an adult. what they didn't know, she won the Grand Champion twice at that point, as a brown belt. Now you know I'm going to tell you that she got fed up and finally flipped one of the boys. 

The school called my Dad in, and wanted him to punish my sister for using her Karate on another student. Dad just asked them what they about her complaints of being bullied. They said nothing, they didn't think it was necessary. Dad just replied, "so she took care of it herself". He got up and left the "meeting". She never had trouble after that.


----------



## jessica52877

Does anyone have the link for the cat in the hat hats. I think they were made from felt and a wish trip mom made them and posted them.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WDWAtLast said:


> And guess what arrived today?? My new machine!!!  I have only sewn on a mechanical machine, so this one seems so fancy to me! I won't get to play much until tomorrow, but I can't wait!!



Oh it is beautiful, congrats on the new machine.


----------



## Cand

Hi guys! 

I'm coming out of lurkerdom to join in. I've spent the last several nights pouring over old threads and Im simply amazed- especially with some of your applique abilities! 

I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> And guess what arrived today?? My new machine!!!  I have only sewn on a mechanical machine, so this one seems so fancy to me! I won't get to play much until tomorrow, but I can't wait!!


Pretty, Pretty- can't wait to see what you make first!


elleherself said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!


Stunning!  I can't wait to see how it all looks together on- she'll look fabulous!


eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, I know summer's coming- eventually...but as it's snowing here  it's hard for me to catch the vibe- however, the outfits are super cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Snow Day for us today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my new to me sewing machine




Beautiful machine and huge hoops, you are going to love it.


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Lori, I know summer's coming- eventually...but as it's snowing here  it's hard for me to catch the vibe- however, the outfits are super cute!



oh sorry, here in AZ summer is starting.. .well spring, but it goes to 80's pretty quick..

Lori


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.



Oh, I love it!



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These outfits are great!


----------



## Uniquely Young

You people (I have to speak gender correct, guys can sew too) have some amazing talent. I am very impressed! My DH loves when I talk sewing machines (Hah). I had to sign up here because I remember the times that I made custom's for my kid's and custom shirts for DH and then all his friends. It becomes a huge business then I got burnt out. Ready to start again I think.
Hope to see more of your creations. I have a niece who would love all the designs and outfits you have made.
Then I will pick your brains about the next machine to buy. Mooky had a great one at a very good price I think she got.


----------



## eeyore3847

DisneyKings said:


> These outfits are great!



Thank You!

Lori


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> Does anyone have the link for the cat in the hat hats. I think they were made from felt and a wish trip mom made them and posted them.



I have it, but it's on my computer at work.  I will get you the link in the morning if no one else has found it by then.


----------



## lauralong81

revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.



I am in  !!!   I keep convincing myself - I do not need to buy an embroidery machine.... I DO NOT NEED TO BUY ONE!!!!  Then things like this make me say oh yes I doooooo!!!!!


----------



## h518may

I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessKell said:


> Oh hunny! I hope and pray that you start feeling much much better ASAP! I can't wait to see those pictures of Isabel's Valentine outfit. I bet she is getting so big.  You just take your time and rest up.





twob4him said:


> Glad you are feeling better!!!! Can't wait to see your pics!!





ireland_nicole said:


> Oh no, sure hope you're healed up now; not fun, especially w/ a new baby.  So sorry you've had to go through all this.





The Moonk's Mom said:


> UGH!  I hope you are feeling much better and on the way to a full recovery!





Granna4679 said:


> Hope you are on the mend now.  Can't wait to see the valentine's outfit.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope you are on the mend and that the infections are gone forever.  Glad to see you posting again.  You were missed.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi- OH MY! Now you need to stay healthy! and that's that!
> How is that sweet baby? We want photos!




Thanks everyone!  I'm really hoping I STAY healthy - it has been rough, but I've been blessed with health that's been getting better   I will hopefully post the picture of Isabel in her outfit tomorrow!  Now off to do her bedtime ritual   Glad to be back, and I feel so special that I was missed!!  I hope not to fall behind again!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> oh sorry, here in AZ summer is starting.. .well spring, but it goes to 80's pretty quick..
> 
> Lori



well, it's usually close to summer here, too- was over 70 two days ago...and now it's snowing and schools closed- this is NOT why I moved to Texas, I assure you.  Bet you won't be seeing anything about this winter's weather in the tourism brochures...



h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.



Cute! Great 1st job!  Now you're going to be addicted, though


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

first, I was going to ask everyone's opinion, but the more I look at the photo, the more I realize I botched it and must rip out the left side...which I really wish I figured out BEFORE I hemmed and sewed to back at shoulder....

so, now Im posting to say- don't do what I did!


----------



## PixieDust32

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Some are, but most aren't.  Many of the machine applique are digitized designs, some are done "free hand" which involves making the design then cutting out and stitching the pieces down to make the design.  For the digitized designs you need an embroidery machine that works with the format, for freehand applique all you need is a regular machine and lots of talent.  Many of us purchase our digitized designs from a favorite designer on Etsy...her name is HeatherSue, and she's the one who makes me look good because her designs are so easy and fun to do!



Thank you! I wish I know how to make them, just to try, I know how to sew. Thanks again.


----------



## Tweevil

Granna4679 said:


> I used the free 'Debut' pattern from YCMT.  These were so fast and easy (and inexpensive to make).



I love these and went to seek out the debut pattern from YCMT - I couldn't find it.  Is that the name or something else?

These are wonderful and I think I could maybe make them for gifts - can you share the link to the pattern?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PrincessKell

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  I talked to the teacher this morning and she said that the counselors were coming today and that they would ask Peach if she wanted to go and talk to them. I also learned that they are bringing back the program they do for coping,life,and social skills counseling they do for special needs kids that are in main stream classes with no aids! That was great news to hear. There was even a permission slip in her folder this afternoon for the class. That baby was signed dated and put back in the folder asap! 

I don't think the school could handle much more as a whole. That is one thing about her school, its pretty small, and the community pulls together very well.  

This is what Georgia showed me she did today with the counselor. Its very sweet and special and she asked if we could frame it.  Its of her and her friend, and her new angel friend.







revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.


oh i adore this!



tricia said:


> Man, I feel like I have not gotten any sewing completed in forever.  I did do a few crayon roll ups for friends, but nothing worth posting.  My serger is in the shop and I don't want to sew anything for anyone outside of the immediate family without it.
> 
> I have done one thing that is kinda cool.  My DS, Tyler, is having this hoarding problem lately.  Does not want to give away or throw out anything.  His PJ's were getting so small on him and some even had rips, so I made him a compromise and built these for him with a bunch of old pairs.  The shirt is the Imke and the pants are Easy Fits.
> 
> Oh, and the new thing is that he does not like to have his picture taken, so the face was not allowed to be shown.



those are totally great. i love how they came out.



elleherself said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!



I can't wait to see her in that fabulous dress.



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great as always! Good thing Georgia was in bed she would want that  Barbie outfit.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Snow Day for us today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my new to me sewing machine


WOW! I am jealous. I want just a little so Hannah can see it!!
Your machine looks lovely. It is so big!! Must be heavy huh?
How exciting.. must be a dream to sew on.



revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.


Looks great! What a neat idea!



tricia said:


>


That is so neat! What a great way to recycle old clothes. I am saving stuff to make a quilt someday!


WDWAtLast said:


>


Yay! How fun. You will love sewing on a computerized machine.. especially if it has a good buttonhole.


elleherself said:


>


Beautiful! Have a great trip! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those of you not on FB, you might have missed LisaZoe's launch of her very first pattern- which Kira snatched up super fast and added to a Children's corner pattern to create this dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the dress for Hannah!!!!
> Lisa, Congratulations on your pattern! I love the skirt you have on voldemort too!
> SUPER CUTE TINK!!!


Thanks for reposting this, Nicole. I was thinking maybe people missed my post. I thought I'd see more Zoe skirts popping up. It is such a fun skirt!! I have another version planned already.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'd actually prefer normal patterns...I don't know how well I'll do with e-patterns just yet since I've never tried them before.  I just checked out Etsy myself and found a few, but I'd love to see what you have.  I'm TheSewingChic on etsy if you'd like to send me your links when you have the patterns listed.  Thanks!


I prefer regular patterns too. That seems to be abnormal here, but I love me a good tissue pattern or even a white paper pattern that was printed  for me. I hate cutting out and taping all those sheets together. lol



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very cute! It is summer here almost year round, so I am ready!! You are going to start putting us all to shame again huh? I can't crank stuff out as fast as you can!



Uniquely Young said:


> You people (I have to speak gender correct, guys can sew too) have some amazing talent. I am very impressed! My DH loves when I talk sewing machines (Hah). I had to sign up here because I remember the times that I made custom's for my kid's and custom shirts for DH and then all his friends. It becomes a huge business then I got burnt out. Ready to start again I think.
> Hope to see more of your creations. I have a niece who would love all the designs and outfits you have made.
> Then I will pick your brains about the next machine to buy. Mooky had a great one at a very good price I think she got.


Can't wait to see what you make! I think for the most part we all have very different machines, so you'd probably get alot of answers! 



h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.


Looks lovely! I love a good mushroom.. *points to screenname*
What pattern is that?? Very pretty. Is it an altered Feliz? that is what It reminds me of.
Oh I am just realizing maybe this is a prepurchased dress? if not.. next time stitch out the design before you make the dress. Maybe that is what you did? Idk.. I'm scatter brained!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

PixieDust32 said:


> Thank you! I wish I know how to make them, just to try, I know how to sew. Thanks again.



If you can sew, you an applique, it's the piecing of the bigger parts that throws me for a loop...I'm ok with Mickey heads and such, but to do faces and other details, no way.  HeatherSue does have a great tutorial in the bookmarks on page 1 here, check that out, It's probably all the detail you need to get started.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for reposting this, Nicole. I was thinking maybe people missed my post. I thought I'd see more Zoe skirts popping up. It is such a fun skirt!! I have another version planned already.


Im sorry I missed it the first time!   It looks good...now I want to make one too. I didn't see it on YCMT, where else can I look?


----------



## PixieDust32

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If you can sew, you an applique, it's the piecing of the bigger parts that throws me for a loop...I'm ok with Mickey heads and such, but to do faces and other details, no way.  HeatherSue does have a great tutorial in the bookmarks on page 1 here, check that out, It's probably all the detail you need to get started.



Oh I see, I have no idea on how it works, if you can point me to the thread and would love to see it and try. It sounds challenging and interesting. Thanks


----------



## McDuck

PixieDust32 said:


> Oh I see, I have no idea on how it works, if you can point me to the thread and would love to see it and try. It sounds challenging and interesting. Thanks



The link is on this thread, on page 1.  I'm looking forward to trying the procedure out for myself, a bit apprehensive but the tutorial makes me feel confident I can do it.


----------



## McDuck

It's hard for me to quote and comment like I want lately as I sneak online during the day around housework and my 4-month old's naps, but EVERYTHING that has been posted this month has been so gorgeous.  So, if you have posted an outfit, please know that I ooh'ed and aah'ed even though multi-quoting and responding didn't happen.  I can't stress enough how much of an inspiration you all are.

And, also, wanted to thank everyone who complimented me on Kaity's Saints Super Bowl dress.  It was fun to make and I'm looking forward to seeing how it looks on her this fall, probably more like the top it actually is.  

I've been adding to my fabric stash with coordinating in mind, getting patterns at Hancock's $1 sale, and crossing my fingers YCMT does another pattern sale as it wasn't in the budget last time they did one.  Wish it wasn't nasty today, but maybe tomorrow I can head out with Kaity and her dress fabric to find some trim.  Thanks again for the suggestions, Eyore4Ever (sp?)!


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> And guess what arrived today?? My new machine!!!  I have only sewn on a mechanical machine, so this one seems so fancy to me! I won't get to play much until tomorrow, but I can't wait!!



Beautiful!!! You will enjoy it sooo much.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Okay, I think I'm ready to dive into my first YCMT pattern   Anyone have any helpful hints??  I'm doing the Raglan pattern, it looks pretty simple for a novice like me.  I'm just nervous, because I've never made anything from an "e-pattern" before.  I hope I get the measurements right so everything will match up correctly.



Most of the e-patterns have directions for "if you have the child's measurements" and also a chart in case you don't.  I went by the chart the first few times I used them.  Unless you have a really skinny child or a very tall child, etc., they are usually true to size.  At least thats what I have found.




elleherself said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!



Very cute!  Good idea to alter it from a store bought dress too.  Very "tink" like!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Both dresses are adorable but I think the Barbie is just the cutest!!  I may have to steal that idea soon.



Cand said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm coming out of lurkerdom to join in. I've spent the last several nights pouring over old threads and Im simply amazed- especially with some of your applique abilities!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you!



Welcome...and nice to meet you too!



Uniquely Young said:


> You people (I have to speak gender correct, guys can sew too) have some amazing talent. I am very impressed! My DH loves when I talk sewing machines (Hah). I had to sign up here because I remember the times that I made custom's for my kid's and custom shirts for DH and then all his friends. It becomes a huge business then I got burnt out. Ready to start again I think.
> Hope to see more of your creations. I have a niece who would love all the designs and outfits you have made.
> Then I will pick your brains about the next machine to buy. Mooky had a great one at a very good price I think she got.



Once an addiction, always an addiction.  I have been thinking about starting a chapter for CAN'T STOP BUYING FABRICS ANONYMOUS!!  Ha!



h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.



Great job!



Tweevil said:


> I love these and went to seek out the debut pattern from YCMT - I couldn't find it.  Is that the name or something else?
> 
> These are wonderful and I think I could maybe make them for gifts - can you share the link to the pattern?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The name on the pattern was 'Debut' purse.  It is the free pattern you get when you sign up for the YCMT newsletter.  I don't see it listed anywhere else either.  If you go to YCMT home page, you will see it pictured near the top with an advertisement for the newsletter.  I hope this helps.


----------



## tricia

Jessica.  Here is the link I have for the Cat in the Hat instructions.

http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_sewing_felt_top_hat_sewing_instructions.htm


----------



## MinnieVanMom

elleherself said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this thread!  I just had to post because my sister made the most delicious Tinkerbell gown for our goddaughter.  We are taking her to Disney World for her 7th birthday.  We're leaving tomorrow and she turns seven on Thursday!  We are definitely going to be meeting with fairies, and also having a surprise dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table, and she has a gown that I don't think could be better if my sister was a FAIRY godmother!  We bought an adult sized dress at Ross for $29.99 and altered it quite a bit to make this dress.  The little jacket was $14.50 at Sears with their Easter dresses, it was originally white and I dyed it to match.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!


You did a super job and the dress is just beautiful.  God daughter will love and btw Welcome.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those of you not on FB, you might have missed LisaZoe's launch of her very first pattern- which Kira snatched up super fast and added to a Children's corner pattern to create this dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the dress for Hannah!!!!


That is just adorable!



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, I love your work and your little girl is growing so fast.  Summer will never be here, it was -19 yesterday.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Cand said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm coming out of lurkerdom to join in. I've spent the last several nights pouring over old threads and Im simply amazed- especially with some of your applique abilities!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you!


There are folks here with such talent, they are a wonderful group and helpful.




h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.


That is just so cute.  Is it for Alice in wonderland?  You did a great job.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> first, I was going to ask everyone's opinion, but the more I look at the photo, the more I realize I botched it and must rip out the left side...which I really wish I figured out BEFORE I hemmed and sewed to back at shoulder....
> 
> so, now Im posting to say- don't do what I did!


I feel your pain but it looks great.  don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

We went to Disney on Ice this weekend and they have a preshow where they have some gowns on display. Of course I thought of you all. 





Belle gown on display.





Sierra in her Tiana wedding gown in front of Tiana's blue gown.






The last platform had 2 princess come out and wave.





Cinderella had the perma smile stuck on her face.





Tiana was beautiful.





There were a few times I thought she was going to fall off that platform.

So if Disney on Ice comes near you go check out the gowns.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2 months and 2 days until WDW and beach club.  At two months exactly I am going to start my intense abs workout and also tan again.  

I am working on a quilt and not customs but we have many outfits already and only wanted to add some Alice clothing.  Love that fabric!


----------



## froggy33

We're going to Disney on Ice next month!  We get to see the dresses as well, and I think we get to meet Tiana.  That would be great, cause we missed her when we were at Disney in December.  I'm also interested to see how much has changed with my little one since then.  She loved characters from afar, but didn't really want them touching her!  I don't think she liked the gloves on the princesses!

The custom dresses for the girls are so pretty!


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> We're going to Disney on Ice next month!  We get to see the dresses as well, and I think we get to meet Tiana.  That would be great, cause we missed her when we were at Disney in December.  I'm also interested to see how much has changed with my little one since then.  She loved characters from afar, but didn't really want them touching her!  I don't think she liked the gloves on the princesses!
> 
> The custom dresses for the girls are so pretty!



We get to see the gowns in a few weeks. I wasn't that excited about this year's show, but I couldn't miss the gowns!

Of  course, our arena doesn't allow "real" cameras (nothing with a removeable lens), so I have to find a way to smuggle mine in..... Hmmm... I'll let you know how that goes.....


----------



## Cand

I've never been to Disney on Ice- never had the desire to but I would be interested in seeing the dresses! I wonder if DD would sit through it!


----------



## mom2rtk

Cand said:


> I've never been to Disney on Ice- never had the desire to but I would be interested in seeing the dresses! I wonder if DD would sit through it!



We took our daughter for the first time at age 3, and she sat TRANSFIXED through the whole thing. Of course, that was the year the Princess show came through....


----------



## tvgirlmin

DisneyKings said:


> I got the yellow egg fabric at my local quilting store: http://www.quiltingbythebay.com/  I got the last of the bolt, but don't know if they have more or not.  It's called Hoppy Spring by clothworks--after searching online I found it here: http://www.glassthimble.com/store/clothworkshoppyspring.html  (never bought from them, just found through a search)



Thanks for the fabric info!  I am such a sucker for the seasonal stuff - and those eggs are too cute!



sheridee32 said:


>



Love the creations you made for DGD!  Great job!



Granna4679 said:


>



Awesome purses!  I really love that silvery material!



mgmsmommy said:


> awesome bags!  i used some of that same grayish silver fabric to make this bag for my aunt :



This is a great purse, too!  I love all the bags!  



revrob said:


>



LOVE IT!!!!



tricia said:


>



Awesome Jammies!  My son hates to give up his old ones, too - I may have to CASE this idea!  Love it!



elleherself said:


> And here's the detailing on the back, you can really see the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also wings, a crown, a sash, and little sparkly sneakers to run around in.  We'll have the finished product photos when we get back!



Fabulous dress!!!  Can't wait to see it all together - your little goddaughter is going to be so thrilled!



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great sets, Lori!  And no worries, I sew summer here year-round!  Or at least until the Navy decides to move us this fall....



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> first, I was going to ask everyone's opinion, but the more I look at the photo, the more I realize I botched it and must rip out the left side...which I really wish I figured out BEFORE I hemmed and sewed to back at shoulder....
> 
> so, now Im posting to say- don't do what I did!



I feel so stupid, but I can't figure out what is wrong with it.  Looks great to me!  Love the fabric....



PixieDust32 said:


> Thank you! I wish I know how to make them, just to try, I know how to sew. Thanks again.



Here is a link to the tutorial - http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

It is in the bookmarks area on the first page of the thread - and it is great!  Follow heather's instructions to the letter and you will be appliqueing in no time!



tricia said:


> Jessica.  Here is the link I have for the Cat in the Hat instructions.
> 
> http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_sewing_felt_top_hat_sewing_instructions.htm



Thanks!  I wasn't the gal who originally asked for this, but can't wait to try this one!



poohnpigletCA said:


> We went to Disney on Ice this weekend and they have a preshow where they have some gowns on display. Of course I thought of you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle gown on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra in her Tiana wedding gown in front of Tiana's blue gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last platform had 2 princess come out and wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella had the perma smile stuck on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few times I thought she was going to fall off that platform.
> 
> So if Disney on Ice comes near you go check out the gowns.



Too awesome!  My mom went to disney on ice, but she must have missed this!  I was so bummed I didn't get to go, but they never come here...


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Cand said:


> I've never been to Disney on Ice- never had the desire to but I would be interested in seeing the dresses! I wonder if DD would sit through it!



They do keep the show moving. I am just a Disney dork though I did tear up a little when Tink flew.

At our arena the pre-show started an hour before the show. The gown were set up on the 3rd floor outside of club seating. Before the show it was packed you could hardly get near the gowns. The 2 princesses that are there come out and wave on a raised platform. You can not talk with them.

However there was an intermission and at that time you could get close to the gowns. The princesses were not out but it was much easier to see the gowns.





This was at intermission. The gowns are on the left. See all of that open space. Before the show it was wall to wall people.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


>



Nothing like Mary Poppins with hot pink boots!


----------



## Cand

I thought I'd share two pieces I just finished up. 

Please excuse the rain boots (she's in a phase) and the unfinished floor (remodeling!). 

I dont care for the wide straps on the first dress. I may rip them out and do something thinner.


----------



## Granna4679

poohnpigletCA said:


> We went to Disney on Ice this weekend and they have a preshow where they have some gowns on display. Of course I thought of you all.



Very pretty. I love Mary Poppins with the pink boots too!! We have never been either.  It just never seems to come at the right time.  Or maybe we just stay too busy to schedule it in....



tvgirlmin said:


> Awesome purses!  I really love that silvery material!
> 
> Great sets, Lori!  And no worries, I sew summer here year-round!  Or at least until the Navy decides to move us this fall....
> 
> I feel so stupid, but I can't figure out what is wrong with it.  Looks great to me!  Love the fabric....



  THANKS for all the compliments on the purses....I really had fun making them and can't wait to finish all of my "promised" projects so I can get back to making these kinds of things.

Just had to add...this makes me kind of sad and anxious all at the same time.  My DD(23) and new hubby are awaiting their first Navy orders (any day now) and I am sooooo scared they are going to send them somewhere far away.  Hawaii wouldn't be too bad though....at least I would have a new vacations spot!!  Ha!

Me either!!  I am glad I am not the only one.  The only thing I saw is that the panels (side, front, and side) don't have same flower in the same place (does that make sense?)....but hey...I would wear it.  It is adorable.


----------



## waltfans5

Hi Ladies,

Everyone has really been sewing some amazing pieces!  It looks like everyone is ready for summer to be here.  We are too.  I love the snow but after 3 months I'm done.  I've seen this already can we change the channel now?  Oh, wait I live in Northern IL- no chance.

Here are a few things I have done over the last few weeks.






These were not meant to be together, but she likes them together.





She picked out both fabrics by herself.





Kate loves Groovy Girls and thought that the girls on this fabric looked like them.





My little fairy.  I cased this from a black and pink Mickey skirt on a past thread.  I lost my link and cannot remember who it was from.  I think she even posted a separate blog with instructions.  Thanks to you!





I wanna see some grass!  Soon!


----------



## Cand

Oh! I really like the kimono looking tops! Great job!


----------



## h518may

*Toadstool* said:


> Looks lovely! I love a good mushroom.. *points to screenname*
> What pattern is that?? Very pretty. Is it an altered Feliz? that is what It reminds me of.
> Oh I am just realizing maybe this is a prepurchased dress? if not.. next time stitch out the design before you make the dress. Maybe that is what you did? Idk.. I'm scatter brained!!



The dress is by the same company that does the feliz.  The pattern is Tuolumne http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117

I sewed the dress not being sure I would add anything to it, but saw this little mushroom in looking at embroidery desighns and thought it was perfect for this dress.

Thanks to everyone about great coments.  

MinnieVanMom--I never even thought of Alice in Wonderland, Ash wouldn't sit through a movie yet.


----------



## busy mommy

I have been checking in everyday, I just haven't had time to post.  I have seen some beautiful things posted.  I, too, and getting ready for Spring.  I have been working on Maddie's wardrobe.  I hope to get some pictures up soon when I get some stuff finished.

I am very sad.  My Walmart is getting rid of their fabric department, too.  What are they thinking?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessKell said:


> I
> 
> Great as always! Good thing Georgia was in bed she would want that  Barbie outfit.



thank you ! 



Granna4679 said:


> Both dresses are adorable but I think the Barbie is just the cutest!!  I may have to steal that idea soon.
> upsidedow



Thank you



MinnieVanMom said:


> That is just adorable!
> 
> 
> Lori, I love your work and your little girl is growing so fast.  Summer will never be here, it was -19 yesterday.



Thank you and she is growing up so fast...  Too fast!  -19 is cold... wow, I don't think it got lower than the 40's in the day here in AZ.

Lori


----------



## tmh0206

WDWAtLast said:


> Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.



you did a great job on your first try!  I am planning to try and use my new machine this weekend, so hopefully I will have some pictures to post soon also.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> first, I was going to ask everyone's opinion, but the more I look at the photo, the more I realize I botched it and must rip out the left side...which I really wish I figured out BEFORE I hemmed and sewed to back at shoulder....
> 
> so, now Im posting to say- don't do what I did!


I love it!



Cand said:


> I thought I'd share two pieces I just finished up.
> 
> Please excuse the rain boots (she's in a phase) and the unfinished floor (remodeling!).
> 
> I dont care for the wide straps on the first dress. I may rip them out and do something thinner.


Cute! Love the rainboots


waltfans5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Everyone has really been sewing some amazing pieces!  It looks like everyone is ready for summer to be here.  We are too.  I love the snow but after 3 months I'm done.  I've seen this already can we change the channel now?  Oh, wait I live in Northern IL- no chance.
> 
> Here are a few things I have done over the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were not meant to be together, but she likes them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She picked out both fabrics by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate loves Groovy Girls and thought that the girls on this fabric looked like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fairy.  I cased this from a black and pink Mickey skirt on a past thread.  I lost my link and cannot remember who it was from.  I think she even posted a separate blog with instructions.  Thanks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see some grass!  Soon!


Sweet!  Great job!


WDWAtLast said:


> Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.



That's really good for your first try!  I would totally wear that!  Well done- and be careful, it's super addictive once you get started


----------



## SallyfromDE

poohnpigletCA said:


> They do keep the show moving. I am just a Disney dork though I did tear up a little when Tink flew.
> 
> At our arena the pre-show started an hour before the show. The gown were set up on the 3rd floor outside of club seating. Before the show it was packed you could hardly get near the gowns. The 2 princesses that are there come out and wave on a raised platform. You can not talk with them.
> 
> However there was an intermission and at that time you could get close to the gowns. The princesses were not out but it was much easier to see the gowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at intermission. The gowns are on the left. See all of that open space. Before the show it was wall to wall people.



They were in Philly Xmas 2008. They were in a heated tent outside. You would enter the building the way through the tent. I think we had Snow White as the Princess. 

We love going to the Ice Shows. We've been doing it for years.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, I don't have time to quote- have a bronchitis thingy going on and have to figure out dinner.

But I really love the cute stuff that was just posted! your skirts are super cute and remind me of CarlaCs scallopini skirt. I like your fabric choices! I like the stripes!
strawberry shortcake fabric is cute!

Thanks to all who gave input on my tunic- yes, the left panel is not symetrical to the other 2 panels, I ripped it out and cut a new one at midnight last night....the side design needed to be moved over, ideally, I would have liked all the same flower across the middle- but I would have really had to destroy my fabric to get to it- so I settled for the same flower, but recut, so its off to the side. I'll post later.



Oooooh, good news! DH just called and he will bring home Boston Market!


----------



## PixieDust32

McDuck said:


> The link is on this thread, on page 1.  I'm looking forward to trying the procedure out for myself, a bit apprehensive but the tutorial makes me feel confident I can do it.



Thank you  I'll check it out!


----------



## eeyore3847

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oooooh, good news! DH just called and he will bring home Boston Market!




yummy


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

My son just brought home a note today from school saying next Tuesday they are celebrating Read Across America.  He needs to wear a creative wacky hat following the theme of Dr. Seuss' birthday.  He doesn't want to wear a Cat in the Hat hat.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## lauralong81

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son just brought home a note today from school saying next Tuesday they are celebrating Read Across America.  He needs to wear a creative wacky hat following the theme of Dr. Seuss' birthday.  He doesn't want to wear a Cat in the Hat hat.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn



Can you find some cool cat-n-the-hat fabric (or make some iron-ons of his favorite characters to put on a solid colour cotton?) - and make an easy bandana to wear around his head?   Just a thought for something relatively quick and easy.


----------



## woodkins

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son just brought home a note today from school saying next Tuesday they are celebrating Read Across America.  He needs to wear a creative wacky hat following the theme of Dr. Seuss' birthday.  He doesn't want to wear a Cat in the Hat hat.  Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn



What about a fishing hat and you can make felt fish to hang from it for one fish two fish red fish blue fish?


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Very pretty. I love Mary Poppins with the pink boots too!! We have never been either.  It just never seems to come at the right time.  Or maybe we just stay too busy to schedule it in....
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for all the compliments on the purses....I really had fun making them and can't wait to finish all of my "promised" projects so I can get back to making these kinds of things.
> 
> Just had to add...this makes me kind of sad and anxious all at the same time.  My DD(23) and new hubby are awaiting their first Navy orders (any day now) and I am sooooo scared they are going to send them somewhere far away.  Hawaii wouldn't be too bad though....at least I would have a new vacations spot!!  Ha!
> 
> Me either!!  I am glad I am not the only one.  The only thing I saw is that the panels (side, front, and side) don't have same flower in the same place (does that make sense?)....but hey...I would wear it.  It is adorable.



I can sympathize with you on waiting for orders. The Air Force sent my DS and his family to Oklahoma, I am in NJ. I'll say a prayer that they get station somewhere in driving distance and if they can't be close to home then hopefully close to Disney!

We have another snow day tomorrow so maybe I can get Emily's Easter dress finished and maybe I'll even have time to start on another sewing project.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.






[/QUOTE]

Oooo...my dd's would love something like that!  It would be so cute with their doll's name embroidered on it.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Made 2 new summer sets.... I know it is not summer for everone yet, but it will be anyday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



My DD says she must have a barbie set now!  That is so cute!  Do you mind sharing where you got your barbie embroidery file from?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.



Could you please tell us if you used a pattern for this dress, and if so, could you specify which one it is?
I absolutely adore this dress - and your embroidery!
Gretchen


----------



## PrincessKell

poohnpigletCA said:


> We went to Disney on Ice this weekend and they have a preshow where they have some gowns on display. Of course I thought of you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle gown on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra in her Tiana wedding gown in front of Tiana's blue gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last platform had 2 princess come out and wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella had the perma smile stuck on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few times I thought she was going to fall off that platform.
> 
> So if Disney on Ice comes near you go check out the gowns.



how fun. Georgia really wanted to go, and even told me that she knows its not that far away because I watch the news every morning for the weather and she remembered where San Jose is and where Sonoma is on the weather map and its only a few inches. hahahaha I wish we could go, but with the move we don't have any spare change just yet.


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

Wowee Lis! Did you make that dress?  It's very pretty!  Great work...you are so talented! :

Oh no...that's terrible news that your brother's wife lost her baby, and same with the nurse from work! Please pass my condolonces on to them both! I am so sorry, it's awful when something like this happens! 

(((Very Big Hugs))) to all of you, my friend!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Cand said:


> I've never been to Disney on Ice- never had the desire to but I would be interested in seeing the dresses! I wonder if DD would sit through it!



Just wanted to let you know that Isabel, age 22 months, was mesmerized by the show.  She laughed, she clapped, she danced, she stared with her mouth open.  She LOVED it!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Does anyone have the link for the cat in the hat hats. I think they were made from felt and a wish trip mom made them and posted them.



Jessica, Jessica, Jessica, did you check the bookmarks?


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Im sorry I missed it the first time!   It looks good...now I want to make one too. I didn't see it on YCMT, where else can I look?


She is selling it on Facebook. Her name is Lisa Williams. She is going to have it on ycmt but is offering it up in case anyone wants to make it before then. I think the price is 10 dollars.
THanks!



MinnieVanMom said:


> That is just adorable!


Thanks! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Belle gown on display.


We've been to disney on ice 3 times and have never had the opportunity to see the dresses or meet princesses or even see them up close cept for rink side seating! Can you share which performance you were at? Like the name of the tour? There are a couple different ones going around. I'm thinking maybe only certain shows do it?? I was thinking of skipping this year, but would probably go if I knew this would be there!! Your DD looks so happy.. I know mine would be thrilled!


Cand said:


>


Really like this one!!


waltfans5 said:


>


Wow! what a wardrobe!! 



h518may said:


> The dress is by the same company that does the feliz.  The pattern is Tuolumne http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117
> 
> I sewed the dress not being sure I would add anything to it, but saw this little mushroom in looking at embroidery desighns and thought it was perfect for this dress.
> 
> Thanks to everyone about great coments.
> .


Wow! Would have no clue it was that dress from the picture they show you. I'm guessing is an underdress type of situation? LOVE IT. Thanks for replying back. I'm going to add it to my list for next buy I do.


WDWAtLast said:


>


Looks perfect! My freehand applique didn't come out that well. I still haven't posted it!



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Could you please tell us if you used a pattern for this dress, and if so, could you specify which one it is?
> I absolutely adore this dress - and your embroidery!
> Gretchen


I asked her above. She said it was this one. http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117


----------



## *Toadstool*

I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people. 
We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.









Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Jessica, Jessica, Jessica, did you check the bookmarks?



Is she being a SLACKER again???   I really thought she was over that phase in her life?!?!? 



*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



This quilt is beautiful! What time that will take to do, but soooooo worth it! Thanks for adding the link.


----------



## WDWAtLast

waltfans5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Everyone has really been sewing some amazing pieces!  It looks like everyone is ready for summer to be here.  We are too.  I love the snow but after 3 months I'm done.  I've seen this already can we change the channel now?  Oh, wait I live in Northern IL- no chance.
> 
> Here are a few things I have done over the last few weeks.



All of your creations are beautiful - but I LOVE this top! What pattern did you use?



*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



Beatiful! Learning to machine quilt is on "to do" list!


----------



## babynala

*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



How beautiful.  What a great idea to save your daughter's dress fabric to make her one.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> Man, I feel like I have not gotten any sewing completed in forever.  I did do a few crayon roll ups for friends, but nothing worth posting.  My serger is in the shop and I don't want to sew anything for anyone outside of the immediate family without it.
> 
> I have done one thing that is kinda cool.  My DS, Tyler, is having this hoarding problem lately.  Does not want to give away or throw out anything.  His PJ's were getting so small on him and some even had rips, so I made him a compromise and built these for him with a bunch of old pairs.  The shirt is the Imke and the pants are Easy Fits.
> 
> Oh, and the new thing is that he does not like to have his picture taken, so the face was not allowed to be shown.




OK... had a very lengthy response and I lost it!  So, I'll try again!  Thank you so much for this idea! Since my DS8's accident 5 years ago he has become a hoarder as well!  He has jammies that are so small on him it practically takes a  jack hammer to get him into.  I think I can make an idea like this work for him!  Thanks again!



I have a couple of questions for you ladies (and Tom).  Has anyone here made the Boutique Easter Baskets from YCMT?  I usually make a quilted basket, but want to try something a little different this year.  I also thought about one of Carla C's new boxes, but not sure if I can Easter-fy it enough to make a good basket.


Also, my DGD2 is having her foot surgery next Friday, and I still haven't made her any clothes to wear afterwards.  My problem is we won't know until they go in which surgery they will do.  Both will result in a cast from her toes to her hip, but one will be MUCH thicker than the other.  (they will either just cut and lengthen her Achilles tendon or add a reconstruction of her bone to the Achilles tendon fix.) Any suggestions?  I thought about some easy fits with one leg larger than the other, but still unsure if the cast will fit into it.  Also thought about adding some velcro to the seams of the one leg to make for a better 'fit'.  
She will have a 'sock' of sorts to cover it, but we wanted her to look 'dressed'.  Especially for all her outings.  It is still too cold for her to wear dresses all the time (even if it is supposed to be spring here already!!!)  I'm not sure if I have explained it enough to give you an idea of what I actually asking about...but we do have a wheelchair coming for her.  Her leg will have to remain elevated quite a bit, and for 'modesty' reasons dresses won't always be a good idea.


Sorry...rambling again!

Nini


----------



## waltfans5

*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



Oh My Goodness!  That quilt is beautiful!  I think saving scraps from her dresses is a fantastic idea!  My mom saved all of our t-shirts/sports shirts and had someone make a quilt for my brother and I.  I have 3 little girls though and I think this is a great idea too!  I'm am sure your raffle will be great!  I do not quilt, but now I wish I did.


----------



## waltfans5

WDWAtLast said:


> All of your creations are beautiful - but I LOVE this top! What pattern did you use?
> 
> Thanks!  I used Simplicity 2677.
> http://images.patternreview.com/sewing/patterns/simplicity/2677/2677.jpg
> 
> It was a pretty simple pattern.  I also made a dress for my Daughters Daddy/Daughter dance with the same pattern.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> OK... had a very lengthy response and I lost it!  So, I'll try again!  Thank you so much for this idea! Since my DS8's accident 5 years ago he has become a hoarder as well!  He has jammies that are so small on him it practically takes a  jack hammer to get him into.  I think I can make an idea like this work for him!  Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you ladies (and Tom).  Has anyone here made the Boutique Easter Baskets from YCMT?  I usually make a quilted basket, but want to try something a little different this year.  I also thought about one of Carla C's new boxes, but not sure if I can Easter-fy it enough to make a good basket.
> 
> 
> Also, my DGD2 is having her foot surgery next Friday, and I still haven't made her any clothes to wear afterwards.  My problem is we won't know until they go in which surgery they will do.  Both will result in a cast from her toes to her hip, but one will be MUCH thicker than the other.  (they will either just cut and lengthen her Achilles tendon or add a reconstruction of her bone to the Achilles tendon fix.) Any suggestions?  I thought about some easy fits with one leg larger than the other, but still unsure if the cast will fit into it.  Also thought about adding some velcro to the seams of the one leg to make for a better 'fit'.
> She will have a 'sock' of sorts to cover it, but we wanted her to look 'dressed'.  Especially for all her outings.  It is still too cold for her to wear dresses all the time (even if it is supposed to be spring here already!!!)  I'm not sure if I have explained it enough to give you an idea of what I actually asking about...but we do have a wheelchair coming for her.  Her leg will have to remain elevated quite a bit, and for 'modesty' reasons dresses won't always be a good idea.
> 
> 
> Sorry...rambling again!
> 
> Nini



Not sure if this is possible or not but for the leg that will be in the cast can you modify the Easy Fits so that the leg has some spots along the seam where there is horizontal gathered elastic?  Or maybe leave the seam open and put in some of ties along the seam, I'm thinking about how you would tie the top of a wrap skirt.  That way the leg could be open for easy dressing but would be adjustable based on the size of the cast she gets.  Sorry if this is crazy and not feasible.  Hope your DGD has a speedy recovery.


----------



## tricia

Cand said:


>



Those are both really nice.  Love the fabrics.  I have to agree tho, I don't like the wider straps as much either.  



waltfans5 said:


> These were not meant to be together, but she likes them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She picked out both fabrics by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate loves Groovy Girls and thought that the girls on this fabric looked like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little fairy.  I cased this from a black and pink Mickey skirt on a past thread.  I lost my link and cannot remember who it was from.  I think she even posted a separate blog with instructions.  Thanks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see some grass!  Soon!



Awesome stuff.  I really like that first pattern too.



WDWAtLast said:


> Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.



Great job.  Would have never guessed it was your first applique.




NiniMorris said:


> OK... had a very lengthy response and I lost it!  So, I'll try again!  Thank you so much for this idea! Since my DS8's accident 5 years ago he has become a hoarder as well!  He has jammies that are so small on him it practically takes a  jack hammer to get him into.  I think I can make an idea like this work for him!  Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Nini



I wanted to thank everyone for the nice comments about Ty's jammies.  Nini, I used about 7 different pairs of PJs, and had lots of leftovers of course.  My advice is to make sure you hide and get rid of the leftovers before he sees them.  I also did not have to hem a single edge on these, just used the finished hems from the originals.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.



That is very very good. I could never tell it was your first hand applique.


----------



## HeatherSue

Adi12982 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> HOPEFULLY I am back for good.  I ended up in the hospital AGAIN after my appendectomy because I got an abscess (infection) and had to have a PICC line inserted and was getting IV antibiotics for three weeks at home.  It has been out for almost two weeks and I am feeling better   I had missed you all, but had been busy with all of that.  I did manage to make Isabel a valentine's outfit - I pick up the pictures at Sears tomorrow, so I will hopefully be able to scan them and show them off!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!  Not sure if I will be able to catch up, but I will try to go back and see all I missed in the month I was gone.


Adi, I had no idea you were going through all of this!  I'm sorry I haven't said anything sooner.   Wow, what a rough time you've had!  I had to go into the hospital for 11 days with a portal vein blood clot when Sawyer was 5 weeks old.  It was SO hard!  I was sick and weak for a long time after I came home and it was really difficult taking care of him and Tessa when I felt that way.  So, I can really feel for you.  I was lucky enough to have my mom next door to help me, though.  I really hope you're feeling better and that you stay out of the hospital!  



WDWAtLast said:


>


Very nice!  I remember when I got my first computerized sewing machine.  I was SO excited that it beeped!  LOL!



elleherself said:


>


!!!!  Wow, that dress is fantastic!! Your goddaughter is going to look beautiful!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those of you not on FB, you might have missed LisaZoe's launch of her very first pattern- which Kira snatched up super fast and added to a Children's corner pattern to create this dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the dress for Hannah!!!!
> 
> Lisa, Congratulations on your pattern! I love the skirt you have on voldemort too!


I love the dress!!!

I bought Lisa's pattern and it's really well written!  I haven't had a chance to make a skirt yet, but I really, really want to!!




eeyore3847 said:


> Lori


These are both too cute!  JoJo is looking as gorgeous as ever, too!  I like seeing your summer pictures.  It sends me on a mini vacation in my head.  *sigh*  Henry really wants to move somewhere warm (and his family lives in Arizona), but I refuse to leave my family!



revrob said:


> I wanted to share a sneak peak of an upcoming venture!  I digitized and stitched this out this morning.


You know I love this!!  It's such a cute idea!



Uniquely Young said:


> You people (I have to speak gender correct, guys can sew too) have some amazing talent. I am very impressed! My DH loves when I talk sewing machines (Hah). I had to sign up here because I remember the times that I made custom's for my kid's and custom shirts for DH and then all his friends. It becomes a huge business then I got burnt out. Ready to start again I think.
> Hope to see more of your creations. I have a niece who would love all the designs and outfits you have made.
> Then I will pick your brains about the next machine to buy. Mooky had a great one at a very good price I think she got.


!!!  We have a fantastic tailor on her named Tom.  He comes up with some wonderful creations!  But, he doesn't post enough (do you hear that, Tom?)!  I'd love to see some of the things you've made in the past!  Just let us know if you have any questions about machines!  Are you looking for an embroidery machine or a regular machine?



lauralong81 said:


> I am in !!!   I keep convincing myself - I do not need to buy an embroidery machine.... I DO NOT NEED TO BUY ONE!!!!Then things like this make me say oh yes I doooooo!!!!!


Oh, but you DO need an embroidery machine! MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!



h518may said:


> I just had to share my first embroidery.  I was very scared of trying this on a piece I was working on.  It came out great.


It looks great!!  



ireland_nicole said:


> well, it's usually close to summer here, too- was over 70 two days ago...and now it's snowing and schools closed- this is NOT why I moved to Texas, I assure you.  Bet you won't be seeing anything about this winter's weather in the tourism brochures...


We went to San Antonio in December about 5 years ago.  It was cold!  I was surprised at how cold 50's felt down there.  At home I'd be wearing shorts in that weather! LOL!



PrincessKell said:


> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  I talked to the teacher this morning and she said that the counselors were coming today and that they would ask Peach if she wanted to go and talk to them. I also learned that they are bringing back the program they do for coping,life,and social skills counseling they do for special needs kids that are in main stream classes with no aids! That was great news to hear. There was even a permission slip in her folder this afternoon for the class. That baby was signed dated and put back in the folder asap!
> 
> I don't think the school could handle much more as a whole. That is one thing about her school, its pretty small, and the community pulls together very well.
> 
> This is what Georgia showed me she did today with the counselor. Its very sweet and special and she asked if we could frame it.  Its of her and her friend, and her new angel friend.


This absolutely breaks my heart. I started sobbing when I saw this picture.  Our poor little Peach.    I can't believe she has to deal with something like this.  It's just sickening.  



poohnpigletCA said:


>


I'm not sure if I quoted the right pictures.  But, your girls both looked so pretty in their Tiana gowns!



Cand said:


>


These are so sweet!  I like the rain boots!



waltfans5 said:


>


WOW!  You've been busy!  Kate is such a cutie pie! I really like those wrap tops you made.  She did a great job picking out the fabrics!  The tulle twirl skirt is adorable, too!  It's all great!



WDWAtLast said:


> Finished my first project with my new machine and my first applique! Thanks to Heather's awesome tutorial, it was much easier than I thought it would be! While it isn't perfect, I am happy with it for a first try!  My daughter came home from school sick (earache and fever) and didn't want to model or be in the pic.


YAY!!!! I'm so glad my tutorial was helpful for you!  You really did a fantastic job on this.  I had to look closely because I wasn't sure if it was a machine embroidery or not! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/


I love the quilt!  Those little tiny dresses on it are just so pretty!!



karebear1 said:


> Is she being a SLACKER again???   I really thought she was over that phase in her life?!?!?


  I miss you, my dear!



waltfans5 said:


> It was a pretty simple pattern.  I also made a dress for my Daughters Daddy/Daughter dance with the same pattern.



I just love father/daughter dance pictures!!! Her dress is so pretty and it's such a cute picture of the two of them!


----------



## casper_jj11

I'm so impressed with all of the pictures I've seen. I've made a few halloween costumes for the kiddos but other than that, I'm not a bit crafty. I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help with. I realize that you don't sell here but I'm looking for something that I can't seem to find and I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Our last two trip to WDW, I've had wonderful autograph books made by someone in the US. They're nice cardstock and personalized with the kiddos names and date of our trip. They're 6x8 so I can easily put a picture to the left with teh autograph on the right. 

DD's wish trip is this August and I'd love to get similar books but the lady is no longer making them. I've found similar ones online but the only ones I can find are 4x6 which really won't enable me to add pictures. I know Disney sells books where you can add pics but I'm looking for one with more pages since my kids are really into autograph collecting and since this is DD's wish trip, I'd like to have them personalized. Does anyone know where I may be able to find this type of autograph book?


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> I have a couple of questions for you ladies (and Tom).  Has anyone here made the Boutique Easter Baskets from YCMT?  I usually make a quilted basket, but want to try something a little different this year.  I also thought about one of Carla C's new boxes, but not sure if I can Easter-fy it enough to make a good basket.
> 
> Nini



I have made a couple of the boutique easter baskets.  If I make one again I think I will try to stiffen it a little more, probably use fusible fleece on the lining and a stiff fusible interfacing on the main fabric.  

Here is a picture of one:





Hope that helps.

Ellen


----------



## tricia

casper_jj11 said:


> I'm so impressed with all of the pictures I've seen. I've made a few halloween costumes for the kiddos but other than that, I'm not a bit crafty. I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help with. I realize that you don't sell here but I'm looking for something that I can't seem to find and I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Our last two trip to WDW, I've had wonderful autograph books made by someone in the US. They're nice cardstock and personalized with the kiddos names and date of our trip. They're 6x8 so I can easily put a picture to the left with teh autograph on the right.
> 
> DD's wish trip is this August and I'd love to get similar books but the lady is no longer making them. I've found similar ones online but the only ones I can find are 4x6 which really won't enable me to add pictures. I know Disney sells books where you can add pics but I'm looking for one with more pages since my kids are really into autograph collecting and since this is DD's wish trip, I'd like to have them personalized. Does anyone know where I may be able to find this type of autograph book?




Have you tried Etsy?  There are a couple on there that are 6 x 8, and lots of the sellers are willing to customize too.


----------



## froggy33

fairygoodmother said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Isabel, age 22 months, was mesmerized by the show.  She laughed, she clapped, she danced, she stared with her mouth open.  She LOVED it!



That's good to know!  My daughter will be 20 months when we go.  She loves Tinkerbell, so hopefully she will be entranced as well!  I did take her to Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Live at 1 year and she did pretty good!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hey Heather!  Glad to see you around!  Now that I have my new to me machine, Katie was checking out all your designs...she is soooo excited!  She wants them all I think!  

I hope to get some time to play with it this week...Tim will be in Vegas starting Saturday...so I get to play some while he is gone!

AND!  Where is a good place for me to get thread  for the machine at a great price?


----------



## HeatherSue

casper_jj11 said:


> I'm so impressed with all of the pictures I've seen. I've made a few halloween costumes for the kiddos but other than that, I'm not a bit crafty. I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help with. I realize that you don't sell here but I'm looking for something that I can't seem to find and I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Our last two trip to WDW, I've had wonderful autograph books made by someone in the US. They're nice cardstock and personalized with the kiddos names and date of our trip. They're 6x8 so I can easily put a picture to the left with teh autograph on the right.
> 
> DD's wish trip is this August and I'd love to get similar books but the lady is no longer making them. I've found similar ones online but the only ones I can find are 4x6 which really won't enable me to add pictures. I know Disney sells books where you can add pics but I'm looking for one with more pages since my kids are really into autograph collecting and since this is DD's wish trip, I'd like to have them personalized. Does anyone know where I may be able to find this type of autograph book?


Hi! I can't help on where to find autograph books.  But, have you found the Wish Trippers thread?  If not, here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356343



ellenbenny said:


> I have made a couple of the boutique easter baskets.  If I make one again I think I will try to stiffen it a little more, probably use fusible fleece on the lining and a stiff fusible interfacing on the main fabric.
> 
> Here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Ellen


What a pretty little basket!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey Heather!  Glad to see you around!  Now that I have my new to me machine, Katie was checking out all your designs...she is soooo excited!  She wants them all I think!
> 
> I hope to get some time to play with it this week...Tim will be in Vegas starting Saturday...so I get to play some while he is gone!



Hi Kim!  I hate that I don't have time to hang out here like I used to!  Digitizing has become a more than full time job!  I love it, but I miss my friends!


----------



## casper_jj11

tricia said:


> Have you tried Etsy?  There are a couple on there that are 6 x 8, and lots of the sellers are willing to customize too.



I did try Etsy but I'm only finding the smaller books... I'll try again. I must be using the wrong search terms.





HeatherSue said:


> Hi! I can't help on where to find autograph books.  But, have you found the Wish Trippers thread?  If not, here's the link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356343



I did! Thank you though. They're such a great group with so much information. We've been several times but this trip is special and the planning is so different. I haven't been able to do much yet since we don't have our dates set but I'm trying to get a head start on whatever I can.


----------



## NiniMorris

ellenbenny said:


> I have made a couple of the boutique easter baskets.  If I make one again I think I will try to stiffen it a little more, probably use fusible fleece on the lining and a stiff fusible interfacing on the main fabric.
> 
> Here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Ellen



Helps a bunch!  My thoughts were I was afraid it would be too 'floppy'.  I thought about quilting the fabric with a stiff batting.  I'm going to make one per instructions, then work out my ideas on it and 'stiffen' it up to suit my kids!

...I think if I start working on Easter stuff, spring might hurry...we'll see!

Nini


----------



## tricia

casper_jj11 said:


> I did try Etsy but I'm only finding the smaller books... I'll try again. I must be using the wrong search terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did! Thank you though. They're such a great group with so much information. We've been several times but this trip is special and the planning is so different. I haven't been able to do much yet since we don't have our dates set but I'm trying to get a head start on whatever I can.



I think the etsy sellers name was pitchmom that had the larger books.


----------



## HeatherSue

HELP!  I need digitizing ideas!  I want to make some Disney themed Easter applique designs and I'm not coming up with anything!  If you have any Easter ideas for me, please send me a PM!  Please don't post it on here or someone else might digitize it before I get a chance to. 

I don't want to do any characters dressed as bunnies or anything.  I'm hoping to keep these simple because those are the designs that sell the best, and the only ones I'll have time to do before Easter.  

Thank you all so much!  You always come up with great ideas!


----------



## McDuck

HeatherSue said:


> HELP!  I need digitizing ideas!  I want to make some Disney themed Easter applique designs and I'm not coming up with anything!  If you have any Easter ideas for me, please send me a PM!  Please don't post it on here or someone else might digitize it before I get a chance to.
> 
> I don't want to do any characters dressed as bunnies or anything.  I'm hoping to keep these simple because those are the designs that sell the best, and the only ones I'll have time to do before Easter.
> 
> Thank you all so much!  You always come up with great ideas!



Sorry, Heather...was reading too fast.  I assume you found my suggestion before I deleted it or should I PM it to you?


----------



## h518may

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Could you please tell us if you used a pattern for this dress, and if so, could you specify which one it is?
> I absolutely adore this dress - and your embroidery!
> Gretchen



I know someone else answered for me, but here are some other pictures http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=235&Itemid=254

I loved the design for the dress and it went together easy, the only real problem was it is a pain to hem with all the curves on the bottom.  I can't wait for summer for Ash to wear this.


----------



## HeatherSue

McDuck said:


> What about a giant egg with Mickey head silhouettes on a few of the rows/stripes on the egg?



Thanks! That would be cute! Could you PM me if you have any more ideas?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.  

First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.  






An Easter patchwork twirl top with matching pink pants.  My first try.






A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.  






A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.






Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.  

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

waltfan5 - All of the outfits are sooo cute.  I especially like the pink one with the striped band.



*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



OMG....I do quilt and I am in AWE!!!  This is beautiful!  I do not quilt anything like this.  Someday!!!!!!!  I love the idea of saving the scraps.  I actually saved pieces from my DDs outfits years ago and my sister made them into quilts (my DDs are 29 and 23 now, if that tells you anything).  However (don't tell her)....they didn't hold up very well.  She was just starting to quilt and didn't exactly do it right.  But I still have them put up and someday, I will get around to fixing them.  Ha!  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Easter patchwork twirl top with matching pink pants.  My first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn




Dawn - everything is so cute!  You are doing great!  I love the Easter outfit....
And of course Biscuit is just adorable.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!






Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:


----------



## tricia

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Easter patchwork twirl top with matching pink pants.  My first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn



So cool that Biscuit is helping your son like that.  Great projects.  I think we all love seeing what everyone made, that and the great people are why we hang out here.



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



Both dresses are beautiful.


----------



## tmh0206

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



both dresses are beautiful! and i dont think the first dress is too long, you did a great job!


----------



## waltfans5

Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:









[/QUOTE]

Beautiful dress!  If any of my daughters saw that dress they would want one pronto!  Especially my Lilly.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

h518may said:


> I know someone else answered for me, but here are some other pictures http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=235&Itemid=254
> 
> I loved the design for the dress and it went together easy, the only real problem was it is a pain to hem with all the curves on the bottom.  I can't wait for summer for Ash to wear this.



Thank you for posting the link.  (If someone else posted about the pattern, I missed it.)
Can you get these patterns with directions in English?  I couldn't find anything that wasn't in German.  Maybe I'm not navigating the site correctly...
But I absolutely adore the dress - even if the hem looks like it will take a while!
Thanks again for the info.
Gretchen


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/



That is so beautiful! I love that quilt. Of course, I'm looking at it wondering if someone could digitize those little dresses! 



karebear1 said:


> Is she being a SLACKER again???   I really thought she was over that phase in her life?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt is beautiful! What time that will take to do, but soooooo worth it! Thanks for adding the link.



She needs you around to keep her in line Karen! 



waltfans5 said:


> WDWAtLast said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of your creations are beautiful - but I LOVE this top! What pattern did you use?
> 
> Thanks!  I used Simplicity 2677.
> http://images.patternreview.com/sewing/patterns/simplicity/2677/2677.jpg
> 
> It was a pretty simple pattern.  I also made a dress for my Daughters Daddy/Daughter dance with the same pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is ADORABLE!!! So is your daughter! My girls are going to the Father Daughter Dance tomorrow night. They are so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adi, I had no idea you were going through all of this!  I'm sorry I haven't said anything sooner.   Wow, what a rough time you've had!  I had to go into the hospital for 11 days with a portal vein blood clot when Sawyer was 5 weeks old.  It was SO hard!  I was sick and weak for a long time after I came home and it was really difficult taking care of him and Tessa when I felt that way.  So, I can really feel for you.  I was lucky enough to have my mom next door to help me, though.  I really hope you're feeling better and that you stay out of the hospital!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dark Days. I can't think about it without sobbing.
> 
> 
> Adi, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I hope everything goes better now!
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2SamandJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been busy!!! Such cute things!!! Even the dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jessica, these look fabulous!!! The Vida is really cute! And, your TIANA!!!  WOW! That is fantastic!!! I wish you were going to Disney when we were and I could see it in person!
Click to expand...


----------



## Clared

Hello again!!  Its been a while since I've posted - I still can't figure out how you all have the time to sew and post on here!!

I've spent the past week catching up and as usual, everything is absolutely beautiful.  

I'm in the throws of making some T-shirts for Easter gifts and will share my pictures as soon as I'm done.  

We've just booked a trip for November, just after Hope's 3rd birthday, so I'll be in full Disney swing very soon!!  

XXXX Clare


----------



## SallyfromDE

HeatherSue said:


> HELP!  I need digitizing ideas!  I want to make some Disney themed Easter applique designs and I'm not coming up with anything!  If you have any Easter ideas for me, please send me a PM!  Please don't post it on here or someone else might digitize it before I get a chance to.
> 
> I don't want to do any characters dressed as bunnies or anything.  I'm hoping to keep these simple because those are the designs that sell the best, and the only ones I'll have time to do before Easter.
> 
> Thank you all so much!  You always come up with great ideas!



I went at Easter a few years ago. I got myself a pair of ears and the hat looked like an easter egg, I think the ears were even pink or green. I also have an antennae topper that looks like and Egg with ears. 



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



This looks beautiful!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



I love both dresses, the tiana one is really beautiful!!

Can someone remind me how I can resize pictures smaller when quoting, like I have seen some others do?


----------



## SallyfromDE

I fell in love with these patterns. I can see where all my money will go!! 









But this one . . .. . I just LOVE!!!!! It can be Tinkerbelle or Tiana:


----------



## h518may

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you for posting the link.  (If someone else posted about the pattern, I missed it.)
> Can you get these patterns with directions in English?  I couldn't find anything that wasn't in German.  Maybe I'm not navigating the site correctly...
> But I absolutely adore the dress - even if the hem looks like it will take a while!
> Thanks again for the info.
> Gretchen



Here's were I bought the pattern http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117

Here is the dress all done on Ash.  

Front:





And here is the back





I really want to make a skirt out of this next.


----------



## *Toadstool*

WDWAtLast said:


> Beatiful! Learning to machine quilt is on "to do" list!


This is actually done entirely by hand.. No sewing machine involved! 



babynala said:


> How beautiful.  What a great idea to save your daughter's dress fabric to make her one.  Thank you for sharing.





waltfans5 said:


> Oh My Goodness!  That quilt is beautiful!  I think saving scraps from her dresses is a fantastic idea!  My mom saved all of our t-shirts/sports shirts and had someone make a quilt for my brother and I.  I have 3 little girls though and I think this is a great idea too!  I'm am sure your raffle will be great!  I do not quilt, but now I wish I did.


*I'm so glad alot of you loved the quilt!! I'm excited about having a part in it. *


HeatherSue said:


> I bought Lisa's pattern and it's really well written!  I haven't had a chance to make a skirt yet, but I really, really want to!!
> I love the quilt!  Those little tiny dresses on it are just so pretty!!


Oh good. I'm glad you got it. I think everyone is going to fall in love with it once you see it on a child. It is so whimsical and fun.




h518may said:


> I know someone else answered for me, but here are some other pictures http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=235&Itemid=254
> 
> I loved the design for the dress and it went together easy, the only real problem was it is a pain to hem with all the curves on the bottom.  I can't wait for summer for Ash to wear this.


Oh you can see the dress much better in those pictures. Thanks!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


Love the easter set!! That is just precious. The farm outfit is cute too. Hope he wears it. Some people are totally crazy and won't let their little boys were stuff like that. I bet he will look darling in it!



Granna4679 said:


> OMG....I do quilt and I am in AWE!!!  This is beautiful!  I do not quilt anything like this.  Someday!!!!!!!  I love the idea of saving the scraps.  I actually saved pieces from my DDs outfits years ago and my sister made them into quilts (my DDs are 29 and 23 now, if that tells you anything).  However (don't tell her)....they didn't hold up very well.  She was just starting to quilt and didn't exactly do it right.  But I still have them put up and someday, I will get around to fixing them.  Ha!


Aww! I have never made a quilt before. But this one is done with handwork and I love handwork!! Sad that the quilt is falling apart. I really  hope you can fix it!


Haganfam5 said:


> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



The Vida looks very pretty! Tiana is gorgeous!!


teresajoy said:


> That is so beautiful! I love that quilt. Of course, I'm looking at it wondering if someone could digitize those little dresses!


I don't know. There are other quilting embroidery designs with little dolly dresses on them.. they just aren't as elaborate as these. I just love that you can make them exaclty like a dress you made for your daughter. I'm so excited! 



SallyfromDE said:


> But this one . . .. . I just LOVE!!!!! It can be Tinkerbelle or Tiana:


I have made Emma! I will say that it is kinda hard finding some fabric that is thin and drapey enough to do what she wants the pattern to do. I haven't made it again because of that. She encourages you to use voille and voille is expensive!


----------



## tvgirlmin

waltfans5 said:


> WDWAtLast said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of your creations are beautiful - but I LOVE this top! What pattern did you use?
> 
> Thanks!  I used Simplicity 2677.
> http://images.patternreview.com/sewing/patterns/simplicity/2677/2677.jpg
> 
> It was a pretty simple pattern.  I also made a dress for my Daughters Daddy/Daughter dance with the same pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pattern info - I want to make it, too!  Love that top!  And your daughter looks too cute in the dress version, as well!  Can't wait til my little gal is old enough for daddy/daughter dances!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love that basket, Ellen!  How cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2SamandJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love all your creations, Dawn (especially the Easter set - soooo adorable!) but gotta say, Biscuit steals the show!  What a precious dog and what a blessing for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovin' the vida but WOW!  That Tiana dress is AWESOME!!!  Too cool!
> 
> I finally tried my hand at a patchwork twirl - made it as a dress instead of a skirt.  I like it a lot, but think I may have picked too many wild colors this time.  Also, cause I think I forgot to post it before, here are some pics of my son in his Shamrock bowling shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*tvgirlmin*  I love your little girl's patchwork dress.  I think she looks adorable in it.  I also think the leprechaun bowling shirt for your son is just as cute as it can be as is the little boy wearing it.  

Dawn


----------



## mgmsmommy

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



Wow  that's stunning.  love it


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool- that quilt is amazing!!! All that hand applique and the hand embroidery WOW!!

I was supposed to get the Emma pattern in a coop- but then she forgot to put my name on it, so I didn't get it. But am I the only one who thinks her color combo on the pattern cover is ugly? Kira, thanks for the feedback- now I know I don't have to buy this pattern, if I did, I would have planned to use satin or cotton. NOT voille! LOL.*


>


so cute! love the mushrooms!

_HaganFam5---That Princess Tiana is brilliant!!!!!!!_


>


I don't think it's too crazy- and really like it, and it looks like your daughter does too!

*
Oh and I thought the Easter strip work was darling!!*


Finished Mom's tunic, now I just have to find out where they are in Florida this week and send it to her.


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I love both dresses, the tiana one is really beautiful!!
> 
> Can someone remind me how I can resize pictures smaller when quoting, like I have seen some others do?



There are direction in the first post. 



h518may said:


> Here's were I bought the pattern http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117
> 
> Here is the dress all done on Ash.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to make a skirt out of this next.


It looks adorable! 



tvgirlmin said:


> waltfans5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



Both dresses are cute but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Tiana!!  Oh, and I don't think the Vida is too long either.



tvgirlmin said:


> waltfans5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally tried my hand at a patchwork twirl - made it as a dress instead of a skirt.  I like it a lot, but think I may have picked too many wild colors this time.  Also, cause I think I forgot to post it before, here are some pics of my son in his Shamrock bowling shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that twirl is great!  The bright colors just make the twirl skirt pretty!
> And the shamrock shirt is sooo cute on him!!
> We are having live bunny pics of our DGDs in a couple weeks too.  Our photographer told me she would get the bunnies and take the pics if I would agree to be the bunnies mommy afterwards....I told her I don't think that will work.  Ha!  Thankfully, she was just kidding.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool- that quilt is amazing!!! All that hand applique and the hand embroidery WOW!!
> 
> I was supposed to get the Emma pattern in a coop- but then she forgot to put my name on it, so I didn't get it. But am I the only one who thinks her color combo on the pattern cover is ugly? Kira, thanks for the feedback- now I know I don't have to buy this pattern, if I did, I would have planned to use satin or cotton. NOT voille! LOL.*
> 
> so cute! love the mushrooms!
> 
> _HaganFam5---That Princess Tiana is brilliant!!!!!!!_
> 
> I don't think it's too crazy- and really like it, and it looks like your daughter does too!
> 
> *
> Oh and I thought the Easter strip work was darling!!*
> 
> 
> Finished Mom's tunic, now I just have to find out where they are in Florida this week and send it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the tunic.  Very very very pretty fabric and you did a great job.
Click to expand...


----------



## desparatelydisney

In drive-by mode but wanted to say how cute everything has been lately!

TIANA DRESS IS AWESOME!!!!

Gotta sew....Feliz & Twirl made form a Jelly Roll in the works!

MMM


----------



## pixeegrl

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!



Adorable dresses! I have a size question for you. I am making a Vida for the big give and the child is a size 6/7. What size is your daughter? How much would you recommend shortening the pattern? It does seem a little long...but still cute! I have made the 3/4 for my god-daughter but haven't seen it on her yet to know how much to take off. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## wbarkhur

I wish I could post pictures to share it with you, but my computer is driving me crazy right now and having "issues"  and the wonderful people at dell can't seem to figure it out.  Hopefully they figure it out soon and I can post them.

Anyway I am so excited.  I finished my first project yesterday.  I was a little scared to start with clothes so I made an Aivilo Tote bag.  It turned out really pretty good with only a few mistakes.  My son liked it so much he took it to pre-school for show and tell.  I got quite a few positive coments from the teachers and other parents. And my daughters want me to make them one.  

So thank you for all the advice and encouragement.  I think I have found my new obsession, I just wish the nearest fabric store wasn't 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## JUJU814

Hey there, Been lurking as I'm heading back to Disney. 

I just don't have time to make anything, but wanted you all to know I'm DROOLING over all the projects posted!

The Tianna dress is to die for!

I feel guilty for not having time to make anything.

Praying the weather in late March will be warm enough for dd to wear the sundresses I made last summer.

Julie


----------



## woodkins

pixeegrl said:


> Adorable dresses! I have a size question for you. I am making a Vida for the big give and the child is a size 6/7. What size is your daughter? How much would you recommend shortening the pattern? It does seem a little long...but still cute! I have made the 3/4 for my god-daughter but haven't seen it on her yet to know how much to take off. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



My dd is a size 7/8 in store clothing and I made her the size 7 vida. I will admit I did not add the seam allowances. She is tall and slim (gymnast body)  and I did not shorten it at all. She is about 51" tall. This is how it fit her:


----------



## lauralong81

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



OH
EM
GEEE!
This is AMAZING!!!!  MY DD is in loooove with this!  (as am I)... GREAT Job!


----------



## revrob

JUJU814 said:


> Hey there, Been lurking as I'm heading back to Disney.
> 
> I just don't have time to make anything, but wanted you all to know I'm DROOLING over all the projects posted!
> 
> The Tianna dress is to die for!
> 
> I feel guilty for not having time to make anything.
> 
> Praying the weather in late March will be warm enough for dd to wear the sundresses I made last summer.
> 
> Julie



HEY!  when are you going to be at Disney?  We're cruising March 14-18 and at WDW the 18th - 22nd.  Any chance we'll be there at the same time?

It's beginning to look like I may not get any customs made for the cruise.  And sadly, I'm not even sure that bothers me!  I did order tie dye shirts for our family (I think we might wear them on Pirate night).  We'll have the shirts I made with the DCL logo on them.  I may try to make a dress for AbbyGrace - but if not, she'll wear customs that she's worn before.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

h518may said:


> Here's were I bought the pattern http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117
> 
> Here is the dress all done on Ash.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to make a skirt out of this next.



She looks fabulous!  I absolutely love the pattern - the simple lines really show off your fabric - and Ash models it so well!

I just ordered the pattern thanks to your link.  

I have a question, tho:
In an earlier post you mentioned the "painful" hem  (due to all the curves)...  Not having seen the pattern yet, do you think it would be possible to "line" the skirt with something* very lightweight*, such as organza or a very fine batiste, & eliminate the hem altogether?  I'm envisioning no hem whatsoever - simply making the skirt in a double layer, turning it inside out, then attaching it to the bodice.  Does this sound do-able?  Or do you think this would be more trouble than what it's worth?

Thank you for all your help.

Gretchen


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

SallyfromDE said:


> I fell in love with these patterns. I can see where all my money will go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this one . . .. . I just LOVE!!!!! It can be Tinkerbelle or Tiana:



Thank you for posting this pattern - I LOVE it!  

Gretchen


----------



## ellenbenny

pixeegrl said:


> Adorable dresses! I have a size question for you. I am making a Vida for the big give and the child is a size 6/7. What size is your daughter? How much would you recommend shortening the pattern? It does seem a little long...but still cute! I have made the 3/4 for my god-daughter but haven't seen it on her yet to know how much to take off. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> There are direction in the first post.



Thanks!  I should have remembered to look there first.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That quilt is STUNNING, Toadstool!
What an heirloom you'll be making for your family.
Thanks for the inspiration.
Gretchen


----------



## mom2rtk

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> She looks fabulous!  I absolutely love the pattern - the simple lines really show off your fabric - and Ash models it so well!
> 
> I just ordered the pattern thanks to your link.
> 
> I have a question, tho:
> In an earlier post you mentioned the "painful" hem  (due to all the curves)...  Not having seen the pattern yet, do you think it would be possible to "line" the skirt with something* very lightweight*, such as organza or a very fine batiste, & eliminate the hem altogether?  I'm envisioning no hem whatsoever - simply making the skirt in a double layer, turning it inside out, then attaching it to the bodice.  Does this sound do-able?  Or do you think this would be more trouble than what it's worth?
> 
> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Gretchen



Any time I hem something with anything but an absolute straight line hem, I use bias tape. It's easy as can be and looks awesome. I don't know why it wouldn't work on this as well!


----------



## jham

gorgeous Tiana!

That dress quilt is sooooo cool!

Love the Grinch with butt ruffles!

I'm so far behind I just scanned the last few pages.  I'm going to try to keep up better (again).   I needed to check in to get motivated and inspired!

I've been busy sewing up a few odds and ends for our trip.  I made princess simply sweets for Lily and my neice and have been appliqueing sweatshirts, string backpacks, etc.  I guess I should post photos  They are on the other computer so hopefully I'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ellenbenny said:


> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.



Too cute!!  My DD is a size 6 - 7 in tops.  I usually make the 5/6 Vida for her and it's always fine (even when I don't add the seam allowance)  I haven't made it as a dress though and always shorten mine.  Are the straps ong enough to tie into a knot?  You can make knot straps instead of buttons.

When I shorten my Vida,  I usually shorten the main panel and the bottom panel too (then the side panels to match , of course )


----------



## h518may

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> She looks fabulous!  I absolutely love the pattern - the simple lines really show off your fabric - and Ash models it so well!
> 
> I just ordered the pattern thanks to your link.
> 
> I have a question, tho:
> In an earlier post you mentioned the "painful" hem  (due to all the curves)...  Not having seen the pattern yet, do you think it would be possible to "line" the skirt with something* very lightweight*, such as organza or a very fine batiste, & eliminate the hem altogether?  I'm envisioning no hem whatsoever - simply making the skirt in a double layer, turning it inside out, then attaching it to the bodice.  Does this sound do-able?  Or do you think this would be more trouble than what it's worth?
> 
> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Gretchen




I hadn't thought of lining the dress, but I think it would work.  I had hoped I would have enough material to put a ruffle on the bottom and that would have been easier then a traditional hem.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Just for those who have a love/hate relationship! 

http://www.gadling.com/2010/02/25/g...t-animals-sock-monkeys-and-pets-on/#continued


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

mom2rtk said:


> Any time I hem something with anything but an absolute straight line hem, I use bias tape. It's easy as can be and looks awesome. I don't know why it wouldn't work on this as well!



Duh!  Now why didn't I think of that?!?

Thanks for the heads up!

Gretchen


----------



## *Toadstool*

h518may said:


> Front:


Its very pretty. I'm not crazy about halter style though so I'll probably skip this pattern or find a way to make straps that I like. I saw the criss cross ones on the website, but didn't care for that either. I just love gored skirts though.. it would look great with a petti!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *Toadstool- that quilt is amazing!!! All that hand applique and the hand embroidery WOW!!
> 
> I was supposed to get the Emma pattern in a coop- but then she forgot to put my name on it, so I didn't get it. But am I the only one who thinks her color combo on the pattern cover is ugly? Kira, thanks for the feedback- now I know I don't have to buy this pattern, if I did, I would have planned to use satin or cotton. NOT voille! LOL.*
> 
> Finished Mom's tunic, now I just have to find out where they are in Florida this week and send it to her.


Very pretty! Love that fabric! I'll post a picture of the Emma I made when I can remember where I put my camera.. lol
I used cotton, but it is very sheer and I had a hard time finding something that I thought was suitable.. That being said It might work with quilters weight cotton.. I just don't think that is the effect she was going for when she made this. It might even work with chiffon or something really drapey.. It is a top and skirt too.. Not a dress. Which is probably why I am not crazy about mine. I made it dress length(she gives directions in the patter) without the skirt and it is just okay looking on.. It needs the skirt to give it that poof I guess.



JUJU814 said:


> Hey there, Been lurking as I'm heading back to Disney.
> 
> I just don't have time to make anything, but wanted you all to know I'm DROOLING over all the projects posted!
> 
> The Tianna dress is to die for!
> 
> I feel guilty for not having time to make anything.
> 
> Praying the weather in late March will be warm enough for dd to wear the sundresses I made last summer.
> 
> Julie


*Julie!! *Glad to see you back! I went to SAGA last night and this woman had several outfits with your designs on it. I really wanted to say "I KNOW HER" but I didn't want them to think I was a freak! 



wbarkhur said:


> I wish I could post pictures to share it with you, but my computer is driving me crazy right now and having "issues"  and the wonderful people at dell can't seem to figure it out.  Hopefully they figure it out soon and I can post them.
> 
> Anyway I am so excited.  I finished my first project yesterday.  I was a little scared to start with clothes so I made an Aivilo Tote bag.  It turned out really pretty good with only a few mistakes.  My son liked it so much he took it to pre-school for show and tell.  I got quite a few positive coments from the teachers and other parents. And my daughters want me to make them one.
> 
> So thank you for all the advice and encouragement.  I think I have found my new obsession, I just wish the nearest fabric store wasn't 2 1/2 hours away.


Oh I hope we see pictures soon! Welcome to the obsession!


woodkins said:


> My dd is a size 7/8 in store clothing and I made her the size 7 vida. I will admit I did not add the seam allowances. She is tall and slim (gymnast body)  and I did not shorten it at all. She is about 51" tall. This is how it fit her:





revrob said:


> It's beginning to look like I may not get any customs made for the cruise.  And sadly, I'm not even sure that bothers me!  I did order tie dye shirts for our family (I think we might wear them on Pirate night).  We'll have the shirts I made with the DCL logo on them.  I may try to make a dress for AbbyGrace - but if not, she'll wear customs that she's worn before.


I think AbbyGrace will be lucky to get to wear all those customs she's worn before. I'm curious now though. Do most of you let your kids wear their customs all the time or is it just a DW thing? I'm just wondering.. because Hannah wears her customs all the time.



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I have a question, tho:
> In an earlier post you mentioned the "painful" hem  (due to all the curves)...  Not having seen the pattern yet, do you think it would be possible to "line" the skirt with something* very lightweight*, such as organza or a very fine batiste, & eliminate the hem altogether?  I'm envisioning no hem whatsoever - simply making the skirt in a double layer, turning it inside out, then attaching it to the bodice.  Does this sound do-able?  Or do you think this would be more trouble than what it's worth?
> 
> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Gretchen


I would do a rolled hem or a blind hem by hand if it were me. Rolled hem on the serger would be so easy! You could do a madeira applique hem.. That is great way to not have to actually hem a dress. I used a madeira hem on this dress:




I could take pictures of the inside to show you more of how it is done if you like. It is my favorite finish to hem a dress!!! THe green part is sewn right sides together and flipped out and then topstitched down. 
Here is a tutorial on how to do a scallop hem with a madeira finish. http://www.everythingsewing.net/scollopedhem.htm I have made a dress with this hem and it was gorgeous!! It was a teeny tiny dress though and because it was scallops it was very time consuming. The dress above just had curves so it was fairly quick. You don't have to make it nearly as wide as the one I did either. I was just going for that look.



ellenbenny said:


> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.


LOVE IT!!


----------



## mom2rtk

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Duh!  Now why didn't I think of that?!?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Gretchen



It also gives just a bit of flowing body to the bottom, just as pretty and easy as can be!


----------



## Haganfam5

First of all thank you all sooooo much for the amazing compliments on my Tiana dress and the Vida too. You ladies are just too sweet! I am so glad you all like it! I made a matching one for my niece who is supposed to be going to Disney with us. I think they are going to get a few compliments. Yes, Teresa, I wish we were going at the same time too! I would have went the beginning of May again in a heartbeat but I am in school until May 22. 

I am sorry I didn't quote everyone but the shirt for mom came out gorgeous.
The Easter patchwork and St. Patty's Bowler shirt look adorable too!
The little mushroom dress and easter bag are just too cute!



pixeegrl said:


> Adorable dresses! I have a size question for you. I am making a Vida for the big give and the child is a size 6/7. What size is your daughter? How much would you recommend shortening the pattern? It does seem a little long...but still cute! I have made the 3/4 for my god-daughter but haven't seen it on her yet to know how much to take off. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



I don't think you have to shorten it at all. Like the amazing Vida shown below, it will look just fine, I am sure. My daughter is an 8/10 (8 waist, 10 length) and because I was too lazy to add for the seams,  I just made the 10/12 size. If you do a 6/7 for the 6/7 you should be fine. I just like jumper style dresses at the knees and this on is about 4 inches too long for me.  I did take about an inch off the bottom but that didn't help too much. Next time I will measure and get it more where I want it. I also added ties at the sides and the top, I just like the look. I hope that helped. Here is a pic of the side:








woodkins said:


> My dd is a size 7/8 in store clothing and I made her the size 7 vida. I will admit I did not add the seam allowances. She is tall and slim (gymnast body)  and I did not shorten it at all. She is about 51" tall. This is how it fit her:



Oh my! Just beautiful! I am in love with your Vida!  

We have blizzard conditions outside right now, a state of emergency and about a foot of snow! (more over night) The kids cannot wait to go outside and play in it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> I am a member of SAGA(Smocking Artisans Guild of America) and I went to the meeting of the Greater New Orleans chapter tonight. I had so much fun. It is just fun to be with sewing people.
> We are going to make this quilt and raffle it off. Each member will do a block. The guild pays for the kit and everything. I am excited!! I wanted to share because I know a few of you quilt. I have been saving scraps from Hannah's dresses to make her a quilt like this one day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?? This is just my kinda quilt! I'll probably do the smocked versions. sorry to post something I didn't make. I just had to share in case anyone else wants to make one. Here is her website. http://www.kreationsbykaron.com/


Wow!  Gorgeous!!



NiniMorris said:


> Also, my DGD2 is having her foot surgery next Friday, and I still haven't made her any clothes to wear afterwards.  My problem is we won't know until they go in which surgery they will do.  Both will result in a cast from her toes to her hip, but one will be MUCH thicker than the other.  (they will either just cut and lengthen her Achilles tendon or add a reconstruction of her bone to the Achilles tendon fix.) Any suggestions?  I thought about some easy fits with one leg larger than the other, but still unsure if the cast will fit into it.  Also thought about adding some velcro to the seams of the one leg to make for a better 'fit'.
> She will have a 'sock' of sorts to cover it, but we wanted her to look 'dressed'.  Especially for all her outings.  It is still too cold for her to wear dresses all the time (even if it is supposed to be spring here already!!!)  I'm not sure if I have explained it enough to give you an idea of what I actually asking about...but we do have a wheelchair coming for her.  Her leg will have to remain elevated quite a bit, and for 'modesty' reasons dresses won't always be a good idea.
> 
> 
> Sorry...rambling again!
> 
> Nini


Hi Nini; what about making knit easy fits?  That way there'd be enough stretch for the wider cast.  You could also make bike short or knee length ones to wear under dresses; with the wider hem, it would fit over the cast but still be modest.


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Easter patchwork twirl top with matching pink pants.  My first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn


Love everything- but biscuit is too cute!


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:


Love both!  I think the vida looks great and the Tiana is fantastic!


tvgirlmin said:


> waltfans5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally tried my hand at a patchwork twirl - made it as a dress instead of a skirt.  I like it a lot, but think I may have picked too many wild colors this time.  Also, cause I think I forgot to post it before, here are some pics of my son in his Shamrock bowling shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too wild at all, I think it's cute!  Love the St pat's day shirt, too.
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome!  I second the idea of knot straps; I find that w/ Caitie's vida's she loves the look and I can get a perfect fit
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...





[/IMG]

I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.





[/IMG]
The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!

Mary


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I need pink thread to match what I'm working on...and I don't have the right shade here.  I have 11 different spools, and none of them work for me.  So now I either don't topstitch or just use a color I'm not happy with or stop until Monday when I have the time to go to JoAnn's because my Walmart recently killed the fabric department.

Ok, vent over.  Carry on...


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Guys!
Where is the best place to buy online the minnie dot fabrics?  The black and red with white dots?  I have NO stores around here and the ones on line are endless......
Anyone have a reasonably priced favorite go to online store?

Many Thanks


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!
> 
> Mary



Love these!  Great job



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys!
> Where is the best place to buy online the minnie dot fabrics?  The black and red with white dots?  I have NO stores around here and the ones on line are endless......
> Anyone have a reasonably priced favorite go to online store?
> 
> Many Thanks



For reasonably priced "basics" I love fabric.com- look around online and see if you can find a discount code.  They have free shipping over $35, and cut a 37 inch yard, plus they ship fast.


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.



OMG...that is the cutest thing ever.  I saw on the Big Give you were talking about doing it in pink instead of red.  That is fabulous.  She is going to go crazy over that.



RMAMom said:


> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!
> 
> Mary



The Cars Outfit is really cute.  I love the idea of making the easy fits from corduroy.  

I really like the precious dress too.  Your DGD will look so sweet in it.  Be sure and take pictures of her in it and post later.  How old is she?



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys!
> Where is the best place to buy online the minnie dot fabrics?  The black and red with white dots?  I have NO stores around here and the ones on line are endless......
> Anyone have a reasonably priced favorite go to online store?
> 
> Many Thanks



I just purchased from fabrics.com for the first time.  Super fast shipping and free (anything over $35).  

It seems like I have been working on these forever but its only because I work a couple nights, stop, work a couple nights, stop.  Today I realized I have got to get myself in gear if I am going to finish all the projects I have to finish by Easter.  Wow...its only a month away! 

This is the BIG GIVE outfits I made.















Sorry, the photo quality is weird.  The true coloring is more like the darker pictures.  I loved that jungle/animal print when I saw it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Kira- where is the tute for madeira? I want this too!!


----------



## Cand

ellenbenny said:


> I have made a couple of the boutique easter baskets.  If I make one again I think I will try to stiffen it a little more, probably use fusible fleece on the lining and a stiff fusible interfacing on the main fabric.
> 
> Here is a picture of one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Ellen



Oh that is really cute! I'm making the easter baskets from the Moda bake sop website.
http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/03/fabric-easter-basket.html


----------



## Cand

waltfans5 said:


> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:



Oh that's just beautiful! We haven't seen that movie yet but with all these gorgeous dresses I think we'll have to check it out!



SallyfromDE said:


> I fell in love with these patterns. I can see where all my money will go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this one . . .. . I just LOVE!!!!! It can be Tinkerbelle or Tiana:



I dont know how much you buy but all of those patterns are available through United Notions wholesale. I just bought a bunch for my co-op and they were only about $6 a piece.



woodkins said:


> My dd is a size 7/8 in store clothing and I made her the size 7 vida. I will admit I did not add the seam allowances. She is tall and slim (gymnast body)  and I did not shorten it at all. She is about 51" tall. This is how it fit her:



I love your applique skills! Im so jealous of all you ladies. I just can't do it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need pink thread to match what I'm working on...and I don't have the right shade here.  I have 11 different spools, and none of them work for me.  So now I either don't topstitch or just use a color I'm not happy with or stop until Monday when I have the time to go to JoAnn's because my Walmart recently killed the fabric department.
> 
> Ok, vent over.  Carry on...


I hate when this happens!! 



RMAMom said:


> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!
> 
> Mary


Love that darling little dress!! That is great that you will get to give it to them in person!



Granna4679 said:


> This is the BIG GIVE outfits I made.


Love these.. They will be so thrilled to receive them! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Kira- where is the tute for madeira? I want this too!!


http://www.everythingsewing.net/scollopedhem.htm
sorry! Just saw I didn't post the link. I don't think either of the tutorials I found was that great. Maybe I will do one next time I make this hem. hopefully soon. Just pm me if you need help.
Found this one for doing it on collar. http://lasewist.blogspot.com/2009/03/madeira-hem-technique.html


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for all the help with ideas for my GD2's post surgery easy fits!  I think we have decided to leave the complete inside seam open and use ties to close.  Since she is still in diapers, we needed a way to make easier diaper changes.(yes, she is ready to be potty trained, but it will be easier for us if she is not!  Last time she was only 9 months old and the cast weighed over 20 pounds!)


Since she won't be walking, the ties shouldn't bother her too much.  We thought about velcro, but she doesn't like the 'feel' of velcro (although I may try velcro for the crotch area.)  Last time she wore mainly t shirts and jumpers.  The area where the heel is being 'fixed' was about 8 inches in circumference after the last surgery, and she was much smaller then!  It would be really hard to get an actual pair of pants over it.  We have a couple pair of bloomers (actually sized for a MUCH larger kid) that will work over her diapers when she wears dresses.

Well, I'd better get busy...I have a mock up of the easy fits to get ready (still not 100% sure the best way to sew them so they will still look finished), a mock up of Easter baskets (to get some construction issues in hand) a father - daughter Peasant top to get done, two Precious dresses to get finished, and that all important quilt for the Princess to take to the hospital with her.  All have to be finished within the next 5 days and I am still not 100%....oh yeah...the Princess will be spending the weekend with me as well!


I LOVE MY CHILDREN AND GRAND CHILD!!!!!


Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

SallyfromDE said:


>



I love this top!  Its my favorite thing that i have seen in a long time!



tvgirlmin said:


> waltfans5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this!  I think the color combo is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Grinch!  Love that MM swirl!
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My oh My!!!!  This dress is fabulous!  Perfect for Earth Day and for Epcot!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the help with ideas for my GD2's post surgery easy fits!  I think we have decided to leave the complete inside seam open and use ties to close.  Since she is still in diapers, we needed a way to make easier diaper changes.(yes, she is ready to be potty trained, but it will be easier for us if she is not!  Last time she was only 9 months old and the cast weighed over 20 pounds!)
> 
> 
> Since she won't be walking, the ties shouldn't bother her too much.  We thought about velcro, but she doesn't like the 'feel' of velcro (although I may try velcro for the crotch area.)  Last time she wore mainly t shirts and jumpers.  The area where the heel is being 'fixed' was about 8 inches in circumference after the last surgery, and she was much smaller then!  It would be really hard to get an actual pair of pants over it.  We have a couple pair of bloomers (actually sized for a MUCH larger kid) that will work over her diapers when she wears dresses.
> 
> Well, I'd better get busy...I have a mock up of the easy fits to get ready (still not 100% sure the best way to sew them so they will still look finished), a mock up of Easter baskets (to get some construction issues in hand) a father - daughter Peasant top to get done, two Precious dresses to get finished, and that all important quilt for the Princess to take to the hospital with her.  All have to be finished within the next 5 days and I am still not 100%....oh yeah...the Princess will be spending the weekend with me as well!
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY CHILDREN AND GRAND CHILD!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Have you thought about using snap tape?  that would allow you to snap portions that needed to be closed, but could leave portions unsnapped that won't close over the cast.


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you to everyone who gave me Easter design suggestions!! Now I've got a lot of test stitching to do today!  

If anyone else has any more Disney Easter ideas for me, please *PM* them to me.  I'd love to hear it! 



McDuck said:


> Sorry, Heather...was reading too fast.  I assume you found my suggestion before I deleted it or should I PM it to you?


It's no problem!  Thank you so much for the ideas and the PMs, too!! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn


Biscuit is so stinkin' cute!!  I'm so glad he's helping your son with his night terrors.  I had those when I was a kid.  Contrary to popular belief, I still remember exactly what I was dreaming about- even though it doesn't make any sense if I try to explain it.  

Great job on your sewing projects!  I especially love the cute little Easter outfit!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!


The Vida is great!  I love those AK outfits!  I LOVE the Tiana dress!  That flower looks so great on it!



teresajoy said:


> The Dark Days. I can't think about it without sobbing.


Aww...sorry!   I'm all better now, see? 



h518may said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to make a skirt out of this next.


SOOO pretty!



tvgirlmin said:


>


I think the colors are great!  Such a pretty dress!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Oooh!!! So pretty!!  I love that fabric!



wbarkhur said:


> Anyway I am so excited.  I finished my first project yesterday.  I was a little scared to start with clothes so I made an Aivilo Tote bag.  It turned out really pretty good with only a few mistakes.  My son liked it so much he took it to pre-school for show and tell.  I got quite a few positive coments from the teachers and other parents. And my daughters want me to make them one.
> 
> So thank you for all the advice and encouragement.  I think I have found my new obsession, I just wish the nearest fabric store wasn't 2 1/2 hours away


Congrats on your first project!  I can't wait to see pictures!  I think bags are harder to make than clothing, so you're going to do fine!  



JUJU814 said:


> Hey there, Been lurking as I'm heading back to Disney.
> 
> I just don't have time to make anything, but wanted you all to know I'm DROOLING over all the projects posted!
> 
> The Tianna dress is to die for!
> 
> I feel guilty for not having time to make anything.
> 
> Praying the weather in late March will be warm enough for dd to wear the sundresses I made last summer.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie!  



ellenbenny said:


>


That is FABULOUS!!!! Just too cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Just for those who have a love/hate relationship!
> 
> http://www.gadling.com/2010/02/25/g...t-animals-sock-monkeys-and-pets-on/#continued


AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How dare you? 



*Toadstool* said:


> *Julie!! *Glad to see you back! I went to SAGA last night and this woman had several outfits with your designs on it. I really wanted to say "I KNOW HER" but I didn't want them to think I was a freak!


You totally should have said that!  I know I would have. But, you  may not want to act like me! 



RMAMom said:


> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


These are both great!  I love the little precious dress!! So sweet!  I *bet *you're excited to see them!!




Granna4679 said:


>


Oooh!! These turned out great!  I love that jungle animal fabric, too!  Sawyer's baby quilt has that for a backing.  So, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.



NiniMorris said:


> I LOVE MY CHILDREN AND GRAND CHILD!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is so sweet, Jeanne!  I know they must love you dearly, too!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How dare you? !




Just because I love you.  And I thought it was funny the blogger thought it was weird too.  She's one of my favorite blogs to read, and her name is Heather too.


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.



I tend to sew on my buttons about 5 inches up. To shorten, depending on how much I need to shorten it I usually take it off the bottom and the main panel. I tend to more often then not make it longer, a ruffle does that easily then I go with the bottom panel and if that gets too big then again the main area.



pixeegrl said:


> Adorable dresses! I have a size question for you. I am making a Vida for the big give and the child is a size 6/7. What size is your daughter? How much would you recommend shortening the pattern? It does seem a little long...but still cute! I have made the 3/4 for my god-daughter but haven't seen it on her yet to know how much to take off. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



Did you make the size 5/6? If so I think the length would be fine. If the buttons are up higher then it pulls it all up a bit. I more often then not get asked to lengthen them.





Granna4679 said:


> This is the BIG GIVE outfits I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Sorry, the photo quality is weird.  The true coloring is more like the darker pictures.  I loved that jungle/animal print when I saw it.



Super cute!


----------



## tricia

tvgirlmin said:


> Thanks for the pattern info - I want to make it, too!  Love that top!  And your daughter looks too cute in the dress version, as well!  Can't wait til my little gal is old enough for daddy/daughter dances!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that basket, Ellen!  How cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your creations, Dawn (especially the Easter set - soooo adorable!) but gotta say, Biscuit steals the show!  What a precious dog and what a blessing for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' the vida but WOW!  That Tiana dress is AWESOME!!!  Too cool!
> 
> I finally tried my hand at a patchwork twirl - made it as a dress instead of a skirt.  I like it a lot, but think I may have picked too many wild colors this time.  Also, cause I think I forgot to post it before, here are some pics of my son in his Shamrock bowling shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!



The colours are awesome.  A little bit of wild is great in childrens clothes.
Cute bowling shirt too.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

The Tunic turned out great.  Glad you could fix it up to your satisfaction.



ellenbenny said:










Click to expand...


That is really great looking with the green and the pink.  Love the fabrics.



RMAMom said:



			I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...





[/IMG]

I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.





[/IMG]
The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!

Mary
		
Click to expand...


Great Cars outfit.  Did he love it?!?

Sorry you had so much trouble with the precious dress.  It really is pretty - worth all the hassle I would think.




Granna4679 said:


















Sorry, the photo quality is weird.  The true coloring is more like the darker pictures.  I loved that jungle/animal print when I saw it.
		
Click to expand...


Great job.  I love that jungle print too.  The girls will look so cute in them.*


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I should have remembered to look there first.



No problem! 



mom2rtk said:


> Any time I hem something with anything but an absolute straight line hem, I use bias tape. It's easy as can be and looks awesome. I don't know why it wouldn't work on this as well!



That is a great idea! 



RMAMom said:


> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!
> 
> Mary



The bowling shirt is great!!! 
I love the Precious Dress! So adorable!! That's my favorite pattern. 



Granna4679 said:


> Sorry, the photo quality is weird.  The true coloring is more like the darker pictures.  I loved that jungle/animal print when I saw it.


FABULOUS!!!! I love that animal fabric too! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Aww...sorry!   I'm all better now, see?
> 
> 2.)AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How dare you?



1.)I know, I just love you SOO much!  I'm so grateful you are still with us! I cry because of what happened. Then,  I cry in happiness that you made it through it! 

But, don't ever hesitate to bring it up, because it reminds me how special you are to me! 

2.)She's evil, pure evil.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Today is the day!  2 months exactly until we leave for Disney.  I start my training program today.  No more sitting at the sewing machine letting my tummy go soft.  

I will do Wii step for 30 minutes every other day and ab work out on the no Wii days.  Afterwards I will swim a bit then tan for 20-30 minutes.

Please encourage me to stick with the program.  I don't want to go to Disney looking the way I do and I want to improve what can be fixed.


----------



## beautyqueen

Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Granna4679 said:


> tvgirlmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that twirl is great!  The bright colors just make the twirl skirt pretty!
> And the shamrock shirt is sooo cute on him!!
> We are having live bunny pics of our DGDs in a couple weeks too.  Our photographer told me she would get the bunnies and take the pics if I would agree to be the bunnies mommy afterwards....I told her I don't think that will work.  Ha!  Thankfully, she was just kidding.  Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the kudos on my twirl dress and shirt!  I get so excited when I try a new pattern and it turns out ok - I think I need to have more faith in myself!  You girls really know how to make me fee good!
> 
> Anita - we have never done the live bunny pics before - I have never seen them offered here before! - but I decided to seek them out this year, as my little guy will be 5 by Easter and is getting so big...he is starting to turn away from all things he considers "babyish" and I was afraid I wouldn't get another chance to do the pics with him if I waited til next year.  Gotta hang on to every once of little boy that I can, they grow up so fast.
> 
> We had a bunny growing up - I said never again! They are so cute, but ours was not friendly and he was super messy!!!!  Our dog was easier to care for than the bunny...we loved him dearly, but when he passed we did not get another bunny...
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS SO MUCH!  What an awesome vida!!!  You did a great job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mary - love the cars shirt and dress!  Both are so cute!  Sorry the dress took you so long - sometimes I get so hung up on something, and then the next time I do it it takes no time at all!  I would offer up some tips, but I have never made a precious dress...Hope your next one is a breeze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the BIG GIVE outfits I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooo cute!  The girls are gonna love these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd better get busy...I have a mock up of the easy fits to get ready (still not 100% sure the best way to sew them so they will still look finished), a mock up of Easter baskets (to get some construction issues in hand) a father - daughter Peasant top to get done, two Precious dresses to get finished, and that all important quilt for the Princess to take to the hospital with her.  All have to be finished within the next 5 days and I am still not 100%....oh yeah...the Princess will be spending the weekend with me as well!
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY CHILDREN AND GRAND CHILD!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nini, I will be praying for your grandaughter's surgery - enjoy your special time with her this weekend and I hope her recovery is speedy quick!
> 
> 
> 
> beautyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Can't wait to see your creations!
> 
> We are off to the zoo with Jack's preschool class for a special fieldtrip today!  He only goes Tues and Thurs mornings, so on special days all the tues/thurs and mon/weds kids get together - it is fun meeting all the new people!  And Emmy is on cloud 9, because she loves to hang out with the big kids (and some of the kids from her class will be there, too, with their sibs).  Should be a great time!
Click to expand...


----------



## LisaZoe

If you remember me... I just wanted to stop by with a quick note to say I'm thinking of you. I do get to chat a bit with some of you on Facebook but I know not everyone is over there so I thought I'd stop in to say 'hello'.


----------



## McDuck

OMG!   J & O Fabrics held a Coolest NFL Craft Contest in January. I didn't win, but the hand-embroidered binky clip I made for Kaitlyn and entered was chosen as #7 on the Top 10 Saints Crafts list!!!

Check it out! 
http://www.jandofabrics.com/newsletters/2010/02/coolest-new-orleans-saints-crafts-from.html

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> If you remember me... I just wanted to stop by with a quick note to say I'm thinking of you. I do get to chat a bit with some of you on Facebook but I know not everyone is over there so I thought I'd stop in to say 'hello'.



I remember you!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

First...Hi Lisa!!!!


Second...I know I read somewhere that you could upload a picture from Facebook to here without bothering with Photobucket (which is not loving me to  day!) but I can't find the directions and I can't get it to work....



Anyway, I finished the quilt for my grand daughters trip to the hospital next week.  It is the autograph quilt I have been 'in process' of making since September.  It is not done great...and if I was making it for a paying client, well, let's just be kind and say they wouldn't be paying me!  But I have decided for our next trip I am going to embroider the character on the square.  GD2 can't read and isn't going to know who is covering her up!  I'm thinking a small character in each square (maybe in the corner) would work nicely...maybe a 4x4... and a certian digitizer is in the process of putting all her designs into the 4x4 size...hmmmm



Nini


----------



## cjbear

The pattern says to cut the ribbons to tie the dress shut 10 inches.  I haven't sewn them on yet because it seems like that would only be long enough to just barely tie shut.  In the pictures on YCMT some of the tied ribbons hang down to the hem (when made as a top) - is this a typo or should I just make them longer til they look right to me?  

I am loving this dress - it's turning out so well and I don't want to make a mistake at the last minute!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ellenbenny

cjbear said:


> The pattern says to cut the ribbons to tie the dress shut 10 inches.  I haven't sewn them on yet because it seems like that would only be long enough to just barely tie shut.  In the pictures on YCMT some of the tied ribbons hang down to the hem (when made as a top) - is this a typo or should I just make them longer til they look right to me?
> 
> I am loving this dress - it's turning out so well and I don't want to make a mistake at the last minute!  Thanks for your help!



I made the wrap top for the first time recently, and yes, I made the straps on the outside per the instructions and they are barely long enough to tie.  I would suggest making them quite a bit longer, then tie the bow, then trim if you think they are too long.  Not sure if you can see it too well in this photo, but the bow on the side is small and no ribbons hanging down.


----------



## pixeegrl

jessica52877 said:


> Did you make the size 5/6? If so I think the length would be fine. If the buttons are up higher then it pulls it all up a bit. I more often then not get asked to lengthen them.



Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

Have any of you made the Mod Kids Kyoko pattern??  I am making one for a customer, so I can't try it on the little girl.  You pick the pattern size based on the child's height, and it is supposed to be a little loose fitting.  Then you tie around the waist with an obi.  My worry is though, that it is too loose.  The girl has a waist of about 22" and the waist on the finished top is about 29".  Do you think this will work or should I try to take it in a couple inches?

It's this pattern:





Thanks!


----------



## cjbear

]I made the wrap top for the first time recently, and yes, I made the straps on the outside per the instructions and they are barely long enough to tie.  I would suggest making them quite a bit longer, then tie the bow, then trim if you think they are too long.  Not sure if you can see it too well in this photo, but the bow on the side is small and no ribbons hanging down.



Thanks - that's just what I pictured the ribbons would look like at only 10 inches - I'll cut new ones much longer!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Have any of you made the Mod Kids Kyoko pattern??  I am making one for a customer, so I can't try it on the little girl.  You pick the pattern size based on the child's height, and it is supposed to be a little loose fitting.  Then you tie around the waist with an obi.  My worry is though, that it is too loose.  The girl has a waist of about 22" and the waist on the finished top is about 29".  Do you think this will work or should I try to take it in a couple inches?
> 
> It's this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I can't help with the question, but maybe you could email Patty directly.  Maybe thru her blog?

But when I think about it, I don't know any girls in that size range with a 29" waist.  My DS8 is a 28" and I have to buy him a size 10 Husky.


----------



## cydswipe

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:


I gasped out loud when I saw the Tiana dress... holy cow.. that is darling!


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> I can't help with the question, but maybe you could email Patty directly.  Maybe thru her blog?
> 
> But when I think about it, I don't know any girls in that size range with a 29" waist.  My DS8 is a 28" and I have to buy him a size 10 Husky.



Thanks!  I think I might do that.

It is supposed to be a little big, so that there are no button/zippers etc.  It just slips over the head. Then the Obi pulls it in, I just though this seemed a little too big!

Thanks again!


----------



## camelotcats

Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back. 

I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.



NiniMorris said:


> Also, my DGD2 is having her foot surgery next Friday, and I still haven't made her any clothes to wear afterwards.  My problem is we won't know until they go in which surgery they will do.  Both will result in a cast from her toes to her hip, but one will be MUCH thicker than the other.  (they will either just cut and lengthen her Achilles tendon or add a reconstruction of her bone to the Achilles tendon fix.) Any suggestions?  I thought about some easy fits with one leg larger than the other, but still unsure if the cast will fit into it.  Also thought about adding some velcro to the seams of the one leg to make for a better 'fit'.
> She will have a 'sock' of sorts to cover it, but we wanted her to look 'dressed'.  Especially for all her outings.  It is still too cold for her to wear dresses all the time (even if it is supposed to be spring here already!!!)  I'm not sure if I have explained it enough to give you an idea of what I actually asking about...but we do have a wheelchair coming for her.  Her leg will have to remain elevated quite a bit, and for 'modesty' reasons dresses won't always be a good idea.!
> 
> Nini



Nini, what about making the pants way too wide and putting corset seams in the sides?  You could make the pants the way you normally would, but instead of sewing together the outside seam as normal, put in a panel on the outside, a drawstring pull at the waist on eash side and some ribbon loops going down the leg.  Then thread a pretty ribbon through the loops on the outside and tighten as tight as the cast will allow.  You could make a few pair even in basic colors of different fabrics and "fancy" them up with different ribbons.  No drafts in the cold, either because there actually is a panel under the loops.  I hope this makes sense.  I have a tutorial I wrote somewhere for how to put patchwork panels into pants that might work with this idea, too....I'll see if I can find it.  I had written it in a guest spot on another blog.

-Angela


----------



## princesskayla

Hey, loving all the new creations. It is making me so jealous, I can't sew because I got a new job and I am working 7 days a week. But I just wanted to stop by and say that yall are still inspiring me!!


----------



## jham

camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> 
> -Angela



Hey!  I know you!  Hi Angela!


----------



## cydswipe

Ok pros..

I've added a ruffle to the double layer faith dress for Ali's big give.  I have the ruffle attached and it looks fine from the outside... but it is U-G-L-Y along the seam.  

I have a ruffler foot, but it gives me fits.  For some reason, I prefer to ruffle by hand.  I pin it all in place... meticiously and then it starts to bunch and look bad on the inside.  Is this because I use a zig zag stitch over floss?  Would I eliminate that by using the traditional method of 2 rows of stitching... does that make sense?

I don't have a serger, but I use an overlock stitch (I think that is what it is called).

This is my first Big Give.  I've very excited and nervous about it.  I'd hate for Ali's mom to wonder why I think I can sew and contribute..... I'm sure she is a super nice lady, I just want to have a nicer presentation.  Does that make sense?????

Thanks for your help!
Monica


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Hey!  I know you!  Hi Angela!



Jham-I saw a pic that looked like Lily but she looked so grown up! Did she really grow that much since I saw her last?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

beautyqueen said:


> Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.



Welcome and can't wait to see your quilt.  I use to know most people here but now there is a new generation and I am excited to see all the new ideas.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cydswipe said:


> Ok pros..
> 
> I've added a ruffle to the double layer faith dress for Ali's big give.  I have the ruffle attached and it looks fine from the outside... but it is U-G-L-Y along the seam.
> 
> I have a ruffler foot, but it gives me fits.  For some reason, I prefer to ruffle by hand.  I pin it all in place... meticiously and then it starts to bunch and look bad on the inside.  Is this because I use a zig zag stitch over floss?  Would I eliminate that by using the traditional method of 2 rows of stitching... does that make sense?
> 
> I don't have a serger, but I use an overlock stitch (I think that is what it is called).
> 
> This is my first Big Give.  I've very excited and nervous about it.  I'd hate for Ali's mom to wonder why I think I can sew and contribute..... I'm sure she is a super nice lady, I just want to have a nicer presentation.  Does that make sense?????
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Monica



Monica,
We all are so critical of our work.  I  know you want it perfect and it is obvious your heart is in the right place.  It does make sense.  But the families love the clothing and because you made it with love and care, it will be the best ever.  

I do use a ruffler and have it set up on it's own machine.  That way I don't need to calibrate each time I use it.  They do make nice and even ruffles after you suffer through the process of setting it up.


----------



## ireland_nicole

beautyqueen said:


> Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.



Welcome!



LisaZoe said:


> If you remember me... I just wanted to stop by with a quick note to say I'm thinking of you. I do get to chat a bit with some of you on Facebook but I know not everyone is over there so I thought I'd stop in to say 'hello'.


Lisa, you- and your work- are completely unforgettable!  Come by more often though if you can, we miss you!


cjbear said:


> The pattern says to cut the ribbons to tie the dress shut 10 inches.  I haven't sewn them on yet because it seems like that would only be long enough to just barely tie shut.  In the pictures on YCMT some of the tied ribbons hang down to the hem (when made as a top) - is this a typo or should I just make them longer til they look right to me?
> 
> I am loving this dress - it's turning out so well and I don't want to make a mistake at the last minute!  Thanks for your help!



My ribbons are waaaaayyy longer than that.  I like having a cute bow and some extra tails.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cand said:


> I dont know how much you buy but all of those patterns are available through United Notions wholesale. I just bought a bunch for my co-op and they were only about $6 a piece.



Thanks!! I'm going to take a look!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Jham-I saw a pic that looked like Lily but she looked so grown up! Did she really grow that much since I saw her last?


----------



## princessmom29

froggy33 said:


> Have any of you made the Mod Kids Kyoko pattern??  I am making one for a customer, so I can't try it on the little girl.  You pick the pattern size based on the child's height, and it is supposed to be a little loose fitting.  Then you tie around the waist with an obi.  My worry is though, that it is too loose.  The girl has a waist of about 22" and the waist on the finished top is about 29".  Do you think this will work or should I try to take it in a couple inches?
> 
> It's this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I made this for my DD. she is a 22" waist as well, nad apparently needed the same size.  I would definitely take it in. I had to take mine apart completely and cut down because I didn't. It was too bulky onec all the excess was gatherd up under the obi.  I also had problems with the cris cross in the front and ended up adjusting it b/c it just didn't lay right on her.


----------



## desparatelydisney

SallyfromDE said:


> I fell in love with these patterns. I can see where all my money will go!!



Happened to just get this pattern in the mail today.  Ordered it last Friday.  I have never sheered before but I am going to get up the nerve to try it in the next month; I am, I really, really am....I hope


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted. 

Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:


"Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."

This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.  

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
=
-

-


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!






The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!  

The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.

I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted.
> 
> Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."
> 
> This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
> =
> -
> 
> -




Oh - this makes me so sad!  I remember Mya.  I sewed for her.  I'm praying right now.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*disneygirlsanddrew*I can't wait to see what beautiful things you create with that machine!  Congratulations on such a great deal on it.


----------



## RMAMom

Thanks for your kind words about my outfits. I think tomorrow I will sew some quick and easy handbags for my DD and put myself back into happy sewing mode.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!
> 
> The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.
> 
> I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!



Ohhhh soooo pretty! This machine is on my wishlist and my birthday is in March.  I'm just sayin...



Granna4679 said:


> The Cars Outfit is really cute.  I love the idea of making the easy fits from corduroy.
> 
> I really like the precious dress too.  Your DGD will look so sweet in it.  Be sure and take pictures of her in it and post later.  How old is she?



She is 19 months, the Air Force sent my son to Oklahoma the month after her first birthday. It was a little hard to take, McGuire AFB is 15 minutes from my house and the sent him 25 hours away!!!! Here is a picture of Emily Rose in the outfit that I cased from you for Valentines day.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

My DIL sent those to me, 30 days to go and I can take her picture myself! It's the only thing in the world more exciting to me than a trip to WDW!

Mary


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?

Prayers to Mya and her family 

Love all the beautiful creations!!!! Great job everyone!!

Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!

My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!





HELP!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?
> 
> Prayers to Mya and her family
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations!!!! Great job everyone!!
> 
> Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!
> 
> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!



Mine used to do some crazy things like that when I 1st got it.  I thought it was because it was a cheep embroidery machine.  I called it a piece of junk.

I cleaned it out w/ the little brushed that came w/ it, bought some better stabalizer, & it stopped doing it.

Best wishes!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted.
> 
> Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."
> 
> This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
> =
> -
> 
> -



That is so sad.  I've been following Mya's Caringbridge updates but didn't check today when I saw an update in my email.  I am so sad to hear this.


----------



## DisneyGirlz

NiniMorris said:


> Also, my DGD2 is having her foot surgery next Friday, and I still haven't made her any clothes to wear afterwards.  My problem is we won't know until they go in which surgery they will do.  Both will result in a cast from her toes to her hip, but one will be MUCH thicker than the other.  (they will either just cut and lengthen her Achilles tendon or add a reconstruction of her bone to the Achilles tendon fix.) Any suggestions?  I thought about some easy fits with one leg larger than the other, but still unsure if the cast will fit into it.  Also thought about adding some velcro to the seams of the one leg to make for a better 'fit'.
> She will have a 'sock' of sorts to cover it, but we wanted her to look 'dressed'.  Especially for all her outings.  It is still too cold for her to wear dresses all the time (even if it is supposed to be spring here already!!!)  I'm not sure if I have explained it enough to give you an idea of what I actually asking about...but we do have a wheelchair coming for her.  Her leg will have to remain elevated quite a bit, and for 'modesty' reasons dresses won't always be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Just wanted to say that our 4 year old is in a thigh to toe cast right now and most of her wide-leg pants fit over it just fine. I think the easy-fit pants pattern will be just fine without adjusting the leg, if they do a regular fiberglass cast like ours. I hope she recovers well with the surgery.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

BillWendy...I was having the same problem with my Brother, different model, and it was driving me crazy, so I took it in for service.  Sometimes the upper tension is affected.  By a little bit of lint and it becomes a problem and the bobbin makes a birdsnest of top thread like that   I tried to clean it out myslf but had a problem still, but a professional cleaning helped. This was going on for a while and got worse over time.  If doing this isn't  something you can do right now maybe a can of air and a good vacuum will help.  That's what he recommended me to try next time  Hope  this helps.    e


----------



## *Toadstool*

MinnieVanMom said:


> Today is the day!  2 months exactly until we leave for Disney.  I start my training program today.  No more sitting at the sewing machine letting my tummy go soft.
> 
> I will do Wii step for 30 minutes every other day and ab work out on the no Wii days.  Afterwards I will swim a bit then tan for 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Please encourage me to stick with the program.  I don't want to go to Disney looking the way I do and I want to improve what can be fixed.


I admire you for doing this!! I need to be more diligent about doing wii fit.



beautyqueen said:


> Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.


Welcome!! I really used to love hand quilting, but I can't do it anymore after I was in an accident. I'd love to see some of your creations!



LisaZoe said:


> If you remember me... I just wanted to stop by with a quick note to say I'm thinking of you. I do get to chat a bit with some of you on Facebook but I know not everyone is over there so I thought I'd stop in to say 'hello'.






McDuck said:


> OMG!   J & O Fabrics held a Coolest NFL Craft Contest in January. I didn't win, but the hand-embroidered binky clip I made for Kaitlyn and entered was chosen as #7 on the Top 10 Saints Crafts list!!!
> 
> Check it out!
> http://www.jandofabrics.com/newsletters/2010/02/coolest-new-orleans-saints-crafts-from.html
> 
> I'm so excited!!!


Oh cool! How do we tell who won? I see it says in no random order.. I'm confused! Excited for you though. I wish I had known! I made Hannah 3 Saints dresses! 



cydswipe said:


> Ok pros..
> 
> I've added a ruffle to the double layer faith dress for Ali's big give.  I have the ruffle attached and it looks fine from the outside... but it is U-G-L-Y along the seam.
> 
> I have a ruffler foot, but it gives me fits.  For some reason, I prefer to ruffle by hand.  I pin it all in place... meticiously and then it starts to bunch and look bad on the inside.  Is this because I use a zig zag stitch over floss?  Would I eliminate that by using the traditional method of 2 rows of stitching... does that make sense?
> 
> I don't have a serger, but I use an overlock stitch (I think that is what it is called).
> 
> This is my first Big Give.  I've very excited and nervous about it.  I'd hate for Ali's mom to wonder why I think I can sew and contribute..... I'm sure she is a super nice lady, I just want to have a nicer presentation.  Does that make sense?????
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Monica


*Monica* I use 3 rows of lengthened straight stitches.. the trick is to have one row below your seam allowance and one inside the seam allowance.. I even put one more row of gathering where my final stitching line should be(hence the 3) then when you are gathering you will be stitching over the part that has the tiny gathers instead of stitching over big pleats of fabric. Just be careful not to catch some of the fabric from the dress.. I do that alot, but I just ript out that section and fix it.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!
> 
> The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.
> 
> I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!



Don't be too upset. I've been waiting 3 weeks go go and pick up my new to me sewing machine!!! Will probably be waiting 2 more. I know your angst!! 



billwendy said:


> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!


That is great about Daniel. 
Not sure if this is what is causing your problem. Thread nests can be caused by several things. I have had them for several reasons. For one thing your needle plate as visible burrs on it.. That happens when the needle hits the outside of the hole that it is supposed to go in. Do you see them? The threads can get caught on the burrs causing them to do what you have shown in the picture. You can sand them down with some fine grit sand paper or a file.. just be careful!! A bent needle can really hurt an embroidery machine. I change my needle with every project I sew. That is usually the first thing I check if I get a thread nest. Then I check my bobbin case and see if I have any threads stuck in there.. check the threading path as well.. Little threads can cause horrible problems like that. You could try blowing out your machine with an air compressor. My hubby does that for me. Works wonders!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue- Thanks for sharing, I went and posting on Mya's wall, I didn't participate in her Give, but I do remember her.
Just breaks my heart to hear what that little girl is going thru. I pray that she could have a miracle and somehow recover. Or at the very least, they could help her with her constipation issues. Makes you want to wake your kids up and hug them and thank the Lord for what you have.


Wendy- OH DEAR!! Okay well first- "HOW AWESOME IS THAT?" (about Daniel!) What a great way to go enjoy a trip to Disney.
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for his Wish Trip!!!
I expect this to be a fabulous Trip Report! With chuck full o photos!

Okay- back to your machine. Just out of curiousity, if you manually turn your needle while in satin stitch mode- and watch the needle, is it hitting the edge of the plate? 

I am taking mine in this morning because I think my tension is off a bit- not quite sure why. but at least they will do it while I wait! Now- I better go get ready! (what? now running smiley?)


Okay- I'm officially excited. DH and I have a trip to the World set for mid-October. We can always cancel and our points will go back into the use year, or we will rent them instead. So we aren't locked into it, we already have tickets that were purchased a while ago. So food and airfare is all we have left and we now have plenty of time to save up for those and pay our bills.
WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?
> 
> Prayers to Mya and her family
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations!!!! Great job everyone!!
> 
> Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!
> 
> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!




Wendy...whenever my quilter does that ...which is a lot...I immediately: 1- clean out lint.  Gets very linty in there, 2- change the needle, 3- take all thread out and completely re-thread, 4- change the bobbin, and then, check for needle plate burs....seems like you got all the answers before I got on this morning!  Good luck!

And GREAT news about Daniel!!!!




DisneyGirlz said:


> Just wanted to say that our 4 year old is in a thigh to toe cast right now and most of her wide-leg pants fit over it just fine. I think the easy-fit pants pattern will be just fine without adjusting the leg, if they do a regular fiberglass cast like ours. I hope she recovers well with the surgery.



They won't be doing an actual fiberglass cast.  They will make a plaster  cast in two pieces (or at least split it partially in two pieces)  A few days after the surgery they have to check for swelling.  After they are sure the swelling is in hand they will ad more plaster to keep it rigid.  She will also have at least 2 pins inserted in her foot.  One will be from her toes to her heel, and the other will be from her shin to her heel.  To  keep these from moving they put a gazillion rounds of plaster on the cast. Last time there was literally a 20 pound difference in her weight before surgery and after....and her leg was much smaller!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!
> 
> The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.
> 
> I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!



That looks like the twin to my Bubba!  I love, love, love mine!  Have fun playing with it!


----------



## HeatherSue

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Just because I love you.  And I thought it was funny the blogger thought it was weird too.  She's one of my favorite blogs to read, and her name is Heather too.


Well...so long as you did it out of love....



teresajoy said:


> 1.)I know, I just love you SOO much!  I'm so grateful you are still with us! I cry because of what happened. Then,  I cry in happiness that you made it through it!
> 
> But, don't ever hesitate to bring it up, because it reminds me how special you are to me!


I love you!! I miss you, too!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today is the day!  2 months exactly until we leave for Disney.  I start my training program today.  No more sitting at the sewing machine letting my tummy go soft.
> 
> I will do Wii step for 30 minutes every other day and ab work out on the no Wii days.  Afterwards I will swim a bit then tan for 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Please encourage me to stick with the program.  I don't want to go to Disney looking the way I do and I want to improve what can be fixed.


I encourage you to stick with all of it, except for the tanning! Tanning is NOT good!  I'm surprised at how many people still do it!  



beautyqueen said:


> Can I join up with you all?  I'm not great at sewing but I try, lol.  So far I have only made a few little things like legwarmers for my girls to use for dance class.  I do hand quilt a lot and knit too, I'm currently working on their disney quilts, hopeing to have my first girl disney quilt top done soon.


!!! We love newbies around here!!!  Feel free to ask any questions and we'd love to see the quilt you're working on! 



LisaZoe said:


> If you remember me... I just wanted to stop by with a quick note to say I'm thinking of you. I do get to chat a bit with some of you on Facebook but I know not everyone is over there so I thought I'd stop in to say 'hello'.


Hi Lisa!!



McDuck said:


> OMG!   J & O Fabrics held a Coolest NFL Craft Contest in January. I didn't win, but the hand-embroidered binky clip I made for Kaitlyn and entered was chosen as #7 on the Top 10 Saints Crafts list!!!
> 
> Check it out!
> http://www.jandofabrics.com/newsletters/2010/02/coolest-new-orleans-saints-crafts-from.html
> 
> I'm so excited!!!


That is awesome!!!! I love the little binky clip you made and I'm impressed that you embroidered the "SAINTS" by hand!



ellenbenny said:


> I made the wrap top for the first time recently, and yes, I made the straps on the outside per the instructions and they are barely long enough to tie.  I would suggest making them quite a bit longer, then tie the bow, then trim if you think they are too long.  Not sure if you can see it too well in this photo, but the bow on the side is small and no ribbons hanging down.


I saw that cute shirt on etsy- along with some gorgeous princess dresses that were priced way too low!  



camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, what about making the pants way too wide and putting corset seams in the sides?  You could make the pants the way you normally would, but instead of sewing together the outside seam as normal, put in a panel on the outside, a drawstring pull at the waist on eash side and some ribbon loops going down the leg.  Then thread a pretty ribbon through the loops on the outside and tighten as tight as the cast will allow.  You could make a few pair even in basic colors of different fabrics and "fancy" them up with different ribbons.  No drafts in the cold, either because there actually is a panel under the loops.  I hope this makes sense.  I have a tutorial I wrote somewhere for how to put patchwork panels into pants that might work with this idea, too....I'll see if I can find it.  I had written it in a guest spot on another blog.
> 
> -Angela


Hi Angela!!! Don't be a stranger!  I miss  you around here!  I'm glad I stalked you on etsy! 



cydswipe said:


> Ok pros..
> 
> I've added a ruffle to the double layer faith dress for Ali's big give.  I have the ruffle attached and it looks fine from the outside... but it is U-G-L-Y along the seam.
> 
> I have a ruffler foot, but it gives me fits.  For some reason, I prefer to ruffle by hand.  I pin it all in place... meticiously and then it starts to bunch and look bad on the inside.  Is this because I use a zig zag stitch over floss?  Would I eliminate that by using the traditional method of 2 rows of stitching... does that make sense?
> 
> I don't have a serger, but I use an overlock stitch (I think that is what it is called).
> 
> This is my first Big Give.  I've very excited and nervous about it.  I'd hate for Ali's mom to wonder why I think I can sew and contribute..... I'm sure she is a super nice lady, I just want to have a nicer presentation.  Does that make sense?????
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Monica


I'm having a hard time picturing what the problem is. Would you want to post a picture?  I'm sure it's not as bad as you think!



jham said:


>


There, there, now, honey.   She'll always be your baby.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!
> 
> The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.
> 
> I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!


YEE-HAW!!! She's (or he's) a beauty!! My Viking is named Sven.  



RMAMom said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


She is such a cutie pie!!! You did a great job on her outfit!



billwendy said:


> Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?
> 
> Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!
> 
> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!


1. My special plans involve taking my embroidery machine into the shop.  I think yesterday was "national embroidery machine revolt day"!  Then, I'm going to go pick up my new glasses- yay!

2. This is great news about Daniel!!! 

3. Have you tried going back to the other type of bobbins that you used to use?  I've never used the cardboard ones, but I don't know if that's the problem or not.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am taking mine in this morning because I think my tension is off a bit- not quite sure why. but at least they will do it while I wait! Now- I better go get ready![/COLOR] (what? now running smiley?)
> 
> 
> Okay- I'm officially excited. DH and I have a trip to the World set for mid-October. We can always cancel and our points will go back into the use year, or we will rent them instead. So we aren't locked into it, we already have tickets that were purchased a while ago. So food and airfare is all we have left and we now have plenty of time to save up for those and pay our bills.
> WOOHOO!!!!


1. See?  it's was national embroidery machine revolt day!  Teresa's machine acted up, Wendy's did, Shannon's did, yours did, mine did!  

2.  WOO-HOO!! How exciting!


----------



## McDuck

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to do the amount of sewing that I need to do lately, but I wanted to share some of my latest projects.
> 
> First, a dog bed for Bisuit, the dog who has so far helped my son NOT have a single night terror since joining our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Easter patchwork twirl top with matching pink pants.  My first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday present for my nephew who actually lives in a farmhouse on a farm in Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl skirt for a little girl who wanted no panels but still wanted some twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share the photos.  You are all amazing!  I love seeing what everyone has made.
> 
> Dawn



Love all this and Biscuit is A-DO-RA-BLE!  So glad she is helping!



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! Snow day here in New York so I had a chance to attempt my first Vida. It came out okay. I just wish I had made it a bit shorter. My daughter is pretty tall and it still looks too long on her. It was much easier than I had thought it was going to be. Now I just have to give Feliz a shot!


I really like this one!  The fabrics work well together.


> Here is what you have all been waiting for ... The reveal of my Tiana dress. Well, the front anyway. Sorry about the crummy pictures I tried to take them without using the flash:





h518may said:


> Here's were I bought the pattern http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=117
> 
> Here is the dress all done on Ash.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to make a skirt out of this next.



That is stunning!



tvgirlmin said:


> waltfans5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally tried my hand at a patchwork twirl - made it as a dress instead of a skirt.  I like it a lot, but think I may have picked too many wild colors this time.  Also, cause I think I forgot to post it before, here are some pics of my son in his Shamrock bowling shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its off to make some Easter outfits, as we are doing pics with live bunnies next week!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too wild at all.  Those colors work really well together.  Lovin' the shamrock shirt also!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a Grinch Vida tonight (my first!) for I think the same little girl for the Big Give.   I made the 5/6 and it is about 27" long.  She is 47" tall.  I hope this is about right.  Also, how far up do most people put the buttons?  I moved them up quite a bit from the end of the strap because the straps looked really long.  The buttons can easily be moved though.  I don't have anyone that size to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THat is lovely.  The pink and greens work so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to post this because I wrapped it before I took a picture. This was for my nephews 7th birthday, I took the picture after he opened it and then left my camera at my sisters. I finally have the camera back and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I have to say I was very excited with this outfit. The pants are easy fits made out of corduroy and that is my very first bowling shirt! I was really proud of it and encouraged to press on in my sewing. I decided to make a precious dress for my Granddaughter for Easter. It was the single most frustrating experience I have ever had at a sewing machine. I was very excited today to have a snow day because I thought I would get so much done! Ha! This was a Murphy's Law experience to end all Murphy's Law experiences after about 8 or so hours I got it done and ripped and redone and ripped again, well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The best part about this is I don't have to mail it. The kids are coming home for Easter!!!! This will be the first time I will see her wear something I've sewn for her, I just can't wait to kiss that beautiful baby face!!!
> 
> Mary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits are great!  So excited that you get to give your granddaughter the dress in person!
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the BIG GIVE outfits I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the photo quality is weird.  The true coloring is more like the darker pictures.  I loved that jungle/animal print when I saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 19 months, the Air Force sent my son to Oklahoma the month after her first birthday. It was a little hard to take, McGuire AFB is 15 minutes from my house and the sent him 25 hours away!!!! Here is a picture of Emily Rose in the outfit that I cased from you for Valentines day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DIL sent those to me, 30 days to go and I can take her picture myself! It's the only thing in the world more exciting to me than a trip to WDW!
> 
> Mary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable!!!  Yeah, the military makes it hard on grandparents. I know my mom was so relieved when we got transferred back to Mississippi from England before Kaitlyn was born.  We were originally told they were sending us to Hawaii, and then they "took it back" because they decided it was too expensive (then why offer it in the first place, we sure didn't ask for it  LOL).  She tried so hard to sound disappointed when I told her we weren't going to Hawaii from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool! How do we tell who won? I see it says in no random order.. I'm confused! Excited for you though. I wish I had known! I made Hannah 3 Saints dresses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have another post somewhere on that page with the whole contest winners.  They had a Top 10 Coolest Colts Crafts post that the staff chose, and then the Top 10 Coolest Saints Crafts.  I had just received my fabric and hadn't made Kaity's dress yet so I was stoked they picked my binky clip!
> 
> btw, love that quilt you posted!
> 
> 
> And wanted to say so sorry to hear about the sad situation with Mya.  Praying for her and her family.
> 
> Heartened by the good news for Daniel!
> 
> Haven't had a chance to sew --with the exception of getting the new command designation hand-sewn on the shoulder of DH's dress blues.  It still had the last command on it and needed to be changed because the Seabee Ball is tonight!  What a pain!  Half of it kept drifting south of where it needed to be despite being pinned and it took three tries to get it right.  That thick thing and wool...not fun!  But it's done now.  And thank goodness they don't inspect the inside of the sleeve, because it's not pretty.  LOL
> 
> Didn't get out to shop for trim for Kaitlyn's dress yet, either (little booger had a meltdown in the car the day I planned on doing it so I cut our day short and by the time we pulled into our driveway she had fallen asleep.  I think she fell asleep right after we came through the base gate, matter of fact.  LOL).  Hopefully Sunday afternoon my mom and I can get out to Hancocks and shop together and then I can start working on our photo outfits next week.
> 
> (Wanted to add a thank you to Heather for the binky clip compliments also!  I was writing this when you posted.  My hand was so tired after embroidering SAINTS on it.  LOL)
Click to expand...


----------



## dogodisney

Wonderful news about Daniel! 

Biscuit is just so cute! She looks like a sweet dog. So glad that she is working wonders for your DS.  

Nini, what hospital is your DGD having her surgery?



You all have made such beautiful items.  

I haven't had time to do any sewing lately but I have plenty to do when I finally get the chance.


----------



## WDWAtLast

So many wonderful things have been posted! Lost a HUGE multiquote - but here are some of the outfits I was trying to comment on:

Eyore4Ever149 - the tunic is beautiful! love the colors!

Haganfam5 - love the Vida and the Tiana is to die for!!

ellenbenny - the Grinch vida is adorable - love the colors and fabric you used!

Toadstool - the friends around the world dress is amazing!

Mom2SamandJames- The Easter set is so cute, but maybe not as cute a Biscuit! I am glad he is letting your family all sleep well!

Waltfans5 - Thank you for the pattern link and I love the patchwork twirl and bowling shirt!

Granna4679 - your Big Give AK outfits are perfect! The girls will love them!

NiniMorris - goodluck with your GD2's easyfit pants - and prayers sent for a successful surgery and easy/quick recovery!

RMA - love the Minnie dot outfit!

disneygirlsanddrew - CONGRATS on the new machine!! I know you will have as much fun "playing" as I have with my new machine! I think you are headed out to scrapbook (did I get that right?) Have fun - I also scrap and it is sometimes hard to make time for all my crafts (not to mention pay for them! lol)

Whew! - I hope I got everyone!!! Thanks for all your nice comments on my first hand applique! 

Question  I followed Heather's tutorial advice on using polyester thread.  I used Mettler polyester thread (what my store had available).  It stitched beautifully - but can I put it in the dryer or do I need to hang to dry? (the fabrics and shirt were all prewashed and dried)


----------



## NiniMorris

dogodisney said:


> Wonderful news about Daniel!
> 
> Biscuit is just so cute! She looks like a sweet dog. So glad that she is working wonders for your DS.
> 
> Nini, what hospital is your DGD having her surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> You all have made such beautiful items.
> 
> I haven't had time to do any sewing lately but I have plenty to do when I finally get the chance.




You would think I would know that right?  We don't find out until Wed or Thurs.  For some reason the surgery schedules for both Scottish Rite and Eggelston are not available for the doctor yet...she just knows she has surgery privileges every Friday, and somehow they work her in the mornings each week.  I think it depends on how many surgeries she is doing each week.  But I am not 100% sure on that!

I just tell them to make sure my driver knows where and when to be there!  LOL

Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted.
> 
> Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."
> 
> This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
> =
> -
> 
> -



Such sad news! Sending prayers to the family!



camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> 
> -Angela



I am fairly new to this thread - but I am also in Houston! (NW side) Several of us are in Houston - we would be happy to direct you to the nearest fabric stores so you can replenish your stash! 

WONDERFUL news about Daniel!!! 

And the Pink Fig pattern - I have been looking at that top for a while - may have to get it soon! Chelsea (pinkpig's creater/designer) is the niece of Lila Tueller (I am sure most of you knew that!!!) and I REALLY want to try the Lila Tueller funked out peasant top - has anyone here made it?


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> I saw that cute shirt on etsy- along with some gorgeous princess dresses that were priced way too low!



Thanks!  I am just trying to get my feet wet with selling something because I love sewing this stuff and I don't really have anyone to sew for.  Believe it or not my daughter in law and 3 year old granddaughter are not into the whole custom boutique stuff all that much, and my 5 grown boys (men) don't provide for many sewing opportunities.  That is why I am thrilled to participate in the big gives!  Looking forward to be able to do more of those, and thankful I found this group and found out about the big gives!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted.
> 
> Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."
> 
> This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
> =
> -
> 
> -



Oh my! I just read an update and she was doing so well! So sad.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?
> 
> Prayers to Mya and her family
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations!!!! Great job everyone!!
> 
> Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!
> 
> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!



Check for dust in the bobbin area. If you need to take the plate off and get all the dust out. I like to use tweezers to grab larger pieces then I use canned air (but I believe they advise against this). Also check for little pieces of threads in that area or up where your thread goes through. Shine a flashlight in if you need to. DH once had to take some piece off and get a string out. Worked once he got it out. It was the upper part and I was scared to death of him taking it off. 

Also, have you tried another bobbin? Sometimes it is just the way the bobbin is wound. Is that a pre wound or one you did yourself? Not that it matters, although a prewound usually you will never have that problem.



WDWAtLast said:


> Question  I followed Heather's tutorial advice on using polyester thread.  I used Mettler polyester thread (what my store had available).  It stitched beautifully - but can I put it in the dryer or do I need to hang to dry? (the fabrics and shirt were all prewashed and dried)



Perfectly fine to put in the dryer.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I am just trying to get my feet wet with selling something because I love sewing this stuff and I don't really have anyone to sew for.  Believe it or not my daughter in law and 3 year old granddaughter are not into the whole custom boutique stuff all that much, and my 5 grown boys (men) don't provide for many sewing opportunities.  That is why I am thrilled to participate in the big gives!  Looking forward to be able to do more of those, and thankful I found this group and found out about the big gives!



I can understand where you are coming from. I just have DS7 to sew for and not much left for me to make him. I enjoy sewing for others.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally got it today!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad part is that I won't get to use it as soon as I thought...I'll be scrapbooking all day tomorrow at an event and out of town for 3 days after that!
> 
> The good part...you all don't have to hear me complain about it not being here yet.
> 
> I can't wait to use it!!!!!!!!!!  Now it just needs a name!


Yeah, thanks for posting pictures of your new machine.  I can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## HeatherSue

WDWAtLast said:


> Question  I followed Heather's tutorial advice on using polyester thread.  I used Mettler polyester thread (what my store had available).  It stitched beautifully - but can I put it in the dryer or do I need to hang to dry? (the fabrics and shirt were all prewashed and dried)


I put embroidered stuff in the dryer all the time.  So, it should be fine.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I am just trying to get my feet wet with selling something because I love sewing this stuff and I don't really have anyone to sew for.  Believe it or not my daughter in law and 3 year old granddaughter are not into the whole custom boutique stuff all that much, and my 5 grown boys (men) don't provide for many sewing opportunities.  That is why I am thrilled to participate in the big gives!  Looking forward to be able to do more of those, and thankful I found this group and found out about the big gives!


I'm shocked that your grown sons don't want princess dresses!    Your dresses really do look nice!


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> You would think I would know that right?  We don't find out until Wed or Thurs.  For some reason the surgery schedules for both Scottish Rite and Eggelston are not available for the doctor yet...she just knows she has surgery privileges every Friday, and somehow they work her in the mornings each week.  I think it depends on how many surgeries she is doing each week.  But I am not 100% sure on that!
> 
> I just tell them to make sure my driver knows where and when to be there!  LOL
> 
> Nini



When my DGD (6), broke her femur (5/08), we ended up at Scottish Rite. When we got to the ER, we did not know that she would need surgery. When they told us they were calling in a surgeon, we had no idea who it would be. The Surgeon she had is from Childrens' Orthpaedics of Atlanta. We did not realize it until he we met him, that it was my DD's(15) orthopaedic dr. that she was seeing for scoliosis. She ended up having surgery to put rods (pins) in her leg (instead of a body cast) and had them removed last May. Everyone was wonderful with her both times.   

I will keep your DGD and the rest of you in my thoughts and prayers. May God Bless her with a quick and painless recovery.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey Everybody!

I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).

For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Camelotcats- WHO could forget you!!! And how could you possibly have no stash???? I mean it was you who bought fabric by the pound, right??????



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I am just trying to get my feet wet with selling something because I love sewing this stuff and I don't really have anyone to sew for.  Believe it or not my daughter in law and 3 year old granddaughter are not into the whole custom boutique stuff all that much, and my 5 grown boys (men) don't provide for many sewing opportunities.  That is why I am thrilled to participate in the big gives!  Looking forward to be able to do more of those, and thankful I found this group and found out about the big gives!



Thanks Heather! Ellen...can't wait for my package to arrive! LOL!  Ill share photos of her wearing it. 

Just got back from the shop and he fixed the stitch balance, found a piece of thread stuck between the tension plates and tested out the embroidery/satin stitch and it's all ready to go now!!
i have a quickie nightgown planned for DD today (she picked the fabric)

question- who has embroidered on flannel backed satin?? What did you use as a stabilizer? Wondering if I should put a fusible on the back....and tear away.

Heather- IT WAS revolt day! WooHoo! I'm set to go. Just needed a bit of a tune-up I guess.
Ya know how we talked about that nesty thing happening sometimes on satin stitching? well, he suggested putting the thread in a coffee mug next to your machine (instead of on spool holder) to avoid that. Interesting, huh?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).
> 
> For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.



That skirt turned out darling!!  I always see those jellyrolls in my favorite shop, but I never buy them, because I've had no clue what I'd do with them!  Pretty pretty fabrics though!!  And really, your options are waaaaaay open for shirt colors because anything is probably going to match!

Have I mentioned lately how much I want this new baby to be a GIRL? I wanna sew for a princess of my OWN!


----------



## camelotcats

Jham and Eyore4ever409 - thanks for remembering me.  Yes, I was the one who bought fabric in bulk.  When we moved, it all went away. It would have needed its own moving truck. 

WDWAtlast - Thank you for the welcome!  I am in Bellaire. I'm also not allowed to buy fabric for a while.  I did move a good bit of fabric, and I kept 90% of my disney fabric and sheets.  I had over 20,000 yards of fabric that I had to sell/donate/give away when we moved.  I'll have to link you to some pictures of it all.  It was bad.

I am having an awesome time looking through everyone's creations!  Wow.  I am going to need to check YCMT again, soon.  I have been doing a lot of my own patterns for a long time. I had thought about writing a "sewing without patterns" book, but it never fully came to fruition. Now, I think I will just post free tutorials on my blog every once in a while. 

I needed this site!  I am finally feeling motivated to get my sewing room set up and to get some now clothes made for my kiddos!  Thank you all!!


----------



## camelotcats

For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:


----------



## WDWAtLast

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).
> 
> For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.



Beautiful!!! I will have to get a jellyroll now! I thought they were only for quilts! 



camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:




 Goodness - that is A LOT of fabric! Bellaire is a beautiful area! Just prepapre yourself for the long, hot (and humid) summers!!! Made going to Disney in August feel like "home"!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi:
Could someone help me find the post from the person who purchased flag fabric on clearance?  I saw it on here about a week ago.  I just want to know where she found it.

We are heading to Disney and I thought it would make the perfect choice for an Epcot dress.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I need a vote 

I am making Dr. Seuss PJs for a read across america day.  I need to either embrioder the quote on the back or paint the quote. The fabric is fleece.  What do you think?  So far I have a green ham on the tush, green egg on the leg, thing 1 and 2 climbing the other leg, and the grinch looking at the quote.


----------



## beautyqueen

camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:



OMG I'm so comming to your house!  LOVE IT


----------



## camelotcats

itsheresomewhere said:


> I need a vote
> 
> I am making Dr. Seuss PJs for a read across america day.  I need to either embrioder the quote on the back or paint the quote. The fabric is fleece.  What do you think?  So far I have a green ham on the tush, green egg on the leg, thing 1 and 2 climbing the other leg, and the grinch looking at the quote.



I would probably embroider it.  If you're worried about the stitches dropping into the fleece, you can use tulle or a wash-away stabilizer to keep the wording up on top of the fabric.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I dropped off my Blankets for Project Linus/Disney Give a Day, Get a Day this evening.
I saw all the blankets in her Living Room and Dining Room, WOW there were so many blankets, most of them were tied, fleece blankets.
When I got home I had an email from her, and she loved my blankets! I used fleece but I sewed two layers together instead of tying them together.  

I was so nervous that she wouldn't like them.


----------



## NiniMorris

ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!

Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!

I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!

I love Disney!!!

Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini



Some girls that age like to have something slightly different... maybe Belle's provincial Blue?? Maybe Briar Rose???? Maybe even Alice.....


----------



## camelotcats

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini



You can make any princess's version of this dress in about 1.5 hours including cutting, but not including embroidery, if you have a ruffler attachment:






it is made completely with strips and no pattern.  I actually buy the strips precut from suppliers that sell bolt end rolls from sheet fabrics, but I have done it with regular cotton. It just involves a lot of ripping of strips.  I can post a quick (picture free) tutorial if anyone is interested.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nini......(feel free to look at the photobucket for ideas- these are some of my favorites from Revrob!








I know you said no pink- but you could use the same "theme" fabric and then create your own color palatte













She has a great Cindy one too, and Sleeping Beauty...but you said no pink.
What about a dress themed after a favorite ride???
Like Test Track? Haunted Mansion? Space Mountain? Mickey's Philharmagic?
That type of this would be so unique and really niche to their vacation...


----------



## lauralong81

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini



I am just about to finish "princess-fying" the simply sweet and it has been amazingly simple.   I am doing Belle and it is not overly girly at all, mainly b/c I chose some yellow cotton print calico that sort of simplifies it, kind of makes it a bit more casual.   Carla has GREAT tutuorials for Cindy, Belle or Aurora.... http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/10/belle-of-ball.html  (if you haven't already seen these).  I do highly suggest them!  Done in a day!


----------



## lauralong81

Just finished our Minnie-inspired dress, I'm not so into it, but DD LUUUVS it.  It's just a sash around the waist, and i can't seem to get it to lay right with the pleats.  I think I misplaced the straps and it's causing the problem.... Any thoughts/suggestions? Should i put in an elastic waist band then the sash over top?  

It was sort of just a free-hand, no pattern deal... I never was the direction-following type 











Thanks for viewing and offering any suggestions, I love this thread!  DH says he's glad I found a new (fruitful & profitable) addiction!


----------



## karamat

camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> -Angela



Welcome to Houston!!  I'm on the SW side of town also, but out in the 'burbs (Sugar Land).  I love Bellaire - nice neighborhoods, good location - wish we still lived in town!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> First...Hi Lisa!!!!
> 
> 
> Second...I know I read somewhere that you could upload a picture from Facebook to here without bothering with Photobucket (which is not loving me to  day!) but I can't find the directions and I can't get it to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I posted that, if you do a search for my username in this thread, it should pop up. I will look for it myself in the morning. 



ellenbenny said:


> I made the wrap top for the first time recently, and yes, I made the straps on the outside per the instructions and they are barely long enough to tie.  I would suggest making them quite a bit longer, then tie the bow, then trim if you think they are too long.  Not sure if you can see it too well in this photo, but the bow on the side is small and no ribbons hanging down.



I know that top!!! I was searching for Aurora dresses on Etsy and found you! You are MUCH to cheap! Your work is beautiful. 



camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> -Angela



Hey Angela!!! I was thinking about you the other day! Carla shared a video of somene with a large fabric stash, and all I could think was that they had nothing on you! I'm kind of sad to hear you got rid of it! 

I'm glad you are back, I hope you stick around! 



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't read the last 2 pages yet, so I don't know if this has been posted.
> 
> Myasma just posted this update on Mya's CaringBridge page:
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you."
> 
> This is one of our past Big Give families. Mya is a sweet little 3 year old girl.  This is just heartbreaking.  On February 9 she posted how well they were both doing and that Mya had been approved to go to school.  She needs our prayers and support right now.  Here is a link to her CaringBridge journal.  I know she woud appreciate it if you wrote a message of support in her guestbook.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal
> =
> -
> 
> -



Oh no. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!! ANy special plans this weekend?
> 
> Prayers to Mya and her family
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations!!!! Great job everyone!!
> 
> Daniel is having a spinal MRI right this very moment - his brain MRI came back clean on Tuesday!! We could get to hear the word "remission" very soon!
> 
> My Brother 270D is being a pain in the neck. When it goes to satin stitch, it does okay, and then all of the sudden it pulls thread into the bobbin. When I pull it out, its in like 3 inch pieces. What do you think is going on? My machine is usually so dependable!!!
> 
> 
> HELP!!!



I'm glad you asked this, because my machine was trying to eat up my embroidery designs the other day. Now I remember that I had planned on changing my needle, but forgot to do it. Hopefully that will do the trick for me, I have a lot to get done! 

I'm so happy to hear about Daniel! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks Heather! Ellen...can't wait for my package to arrive! LOL!  Ill share photos of her wearing it.



Did you get one of the dresses?


----------



## teresajoy

> No, you don't need to upload things to Photobucket. I usually just upload to Facebook and post the link here.
> Right click on your Facebook picture,
> If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy picture location"
> If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information
> Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box.
> You should also be able to do the same thing from your family website too.



I found it. I'll put this in the first post too, in case anyone else needs it.


----------



## jessica52877

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs147.snc3/17457_424175335326_575830326_10730912_8236575_n.jpg

How do I make it show up? Or can I not?


----------



## vjmartin

I have been trying to keep up with this wonderful and very busy thread since last June,  however it is very difficult....... Everyone is so talented and very creative.  I have been asking my DH for an embroidery machine for months....and he finally gave the green light.  

So on Friday we went to a local sewing shop to look at the brother machines, which of course they only had one the Innov-is 1500D, I really wanted to see the PE-780D.  The store had several different lines but they really only showed me the Janome brand and one in particular a Memory Craft 10001 which was a trade in (they are wanting $1995 for it with a one year warranty).  I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).  

BTW right now i am sewing on my grandmother's machine a Singer 401a.
Thanks for any help or direction
Vashti


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I started my trip report for our 8 night Never Ending Cruise on the Magic! Getting to pictures shortly!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35627398#post35627398


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).
> 
> For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.



Cute!



NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini



I love the princessified simply sweet or you could do something w/ Heather's cutie designs.  For DS, what about the pirate adventure or pirate's league?  Those are our DS's special things this coming trip.


vjmartin said:


> I have been trying to keep up with this wonderful and very busy thread since last June,  however it is very difficult....... Everyone is so talented and very creative.  I have been asking my DH for an embroidery machine for months....and he finally gave the green light.
> 
> So on Friday we went to a local sewing shop to look at the brother machines, which of course they only had one the Innov-is 1500D, I really wanted to see the PE-780D.  The store had several different lines but they really only showed me the Janome brand and one in particular a Memory Craft 10001 which was a trade in (they are wanting $1995 for it with a one year warranty).  I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).
> 
> BTW right now i am sewing on my grandmother's machine a Singer 401a.
> Thanks for any help or direction
> Vashti



I have a Janoe sewing machine (The memory craft 9000).  I will say that I love it as a sewing machine, but for embroidery, definitely not my first choice.  It was really hard trying to get the designs formatted right, and the hoop wasn't really a standard size, and the software was sooooooooo not user friendly.  I ended up w/ a brother PE700ii and I loooooooooove it.  I bought mine online, and there are great deals to be had for them now because they've just come out with the 780, which as far as I can tell isn't that different from the 700 except that I think it uses a USB stick.  Mine uses a USB cable, and since I only need it connected during the design transfer from my computer it's absolutely no problem.  But I don't think you'd go wrong with either one.  Check the Janome as well for the hoop size.  My 9000 only uses a 4x4 which I promise you will not be big enough.  For less money you can get the brother which has a 5x7 hoop ( and I really wish I could afford to upgrade to at least a 6x10 size but I can make this one work).
HTH.
Nicole


----------



## MinnieVanMom

vjmartin said:


> I have been trying to keep up with this wonderful and very busy thread since last June,  however it is very difficult....... Everyone is so talented and very creative.  I have been asking my DH for an embroidery machine for months....and he finally gave the green light.
> 
> So on Friday we went to a local sewing shop to look at the brother machines, which of course they only had one the Innov-is 1500D, I really wanted to see the PE-780D.  The store had several different lines but they really only showed me the Janome brand and one in particular a Memory Craft 10001 which was a trade in (they are wanting $1995 for it with a one year warranty).  I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).
> 
> BTW right now i am sewing on my grandmother's machine a Singer 401a.
> Thanks for any help or direction
> Vashti



Congrats on the approval for a new machine.  You are right to look at brother machines.  They are easy to use, easy to set up, stitch out well and seem to have fun extra items.  I do suggest getting the biggest hoop you can afford.  I got a smaller hoop on a machine I was never really happy with and ended up selling it within two months.  Now I have the Innovis 4000D and love it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).
> 
> For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.


I have seen jelly rolls for making the log cabin quilt but how creative to make a twirl skirt!



camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:


Wow, that is a lot of fabric!



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> Could someone help me find the post from the person who purchased flag fabric on clearance?  I saw it on here about a week ago.  I just want to know where she found it.
> 
> We are heading to Disney and I thought it would make the perfect choice for an Epcot dress.


I bought the fabric at Home Fabrics in Idaho Falls, Idaho.  I will be going to the city again in a few weeks, do you want me to get more?


----------



## twob4him

vjmartin said:


> I have been trying to keep up with this wonderful and very busy thread since last June,  however it is very difficult....... Everyone is so talented and very creative.  I have been asking my DH for an embroidery machine for months....and he finally gave the green light.
> 
> So on Friday we went to a local sewing shop to look at the brother machines, which of course they only had one the Innov-is 1500D, I really wanted to see the PE-780D.  The store had several different lines but they really only showed me the Janome brand and one in particular a Memory Craft 10001 which was a trade in (they are wanting $1995 for it with a one year warranty).  I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).
> 
> BTW right now i am sewing on my grandmother's machine a Singer 401a.
> Thanks for any help or direction
> Vashti



I have a Janome 10000 that I got second hand as well. Its AWESOME!!! and yours is a step up from mine. I embroider and sew all the time with it and its sooo easy. In fact I was going to get a Babylock but got the Janome instead. I was borrowing a Janome and it was so easy I just stuck with it!!! Brother and Janome machine are made by the same company just so you know so they are both very similiar. I have had no training in embroidery and I just hooped a tee shirt and started....I really hadn't a clue and I made a little pirate tee...


Here's my Katie






And here was my first applique...I watched an applique tutorial on ycmt and that was the extent of my training...though there really isn't much more...












One more piece of advice....I like the one year warrenty and hopefully the shop where you buy it from will be able to help you. Also, you will need to buy software to be able to read and use embroidery designs...is that included? Good luck with whatever you decide!!! 


PS I LOVE Heathersue's designs...they are great for beginner's and experienced alike


----------



## HeatherSue

desparatelydisney said:


>


That is jaw dropped open gorgeous!!! I really, really, love this!  All of those fabrics together look so perfectly pretty!! LOVE IT!!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Heather- IT WAS revolt day! WooHoo! I'm set to go. Just needed a bit of a tune-up I guess.
> Ya know how we talked about that nesty thing happening sometimes on satin stitching? well, he suggested putting the thread in a coffee mug next to your machine (instead of on spool holder) to avoid that. Interesting, huh?


I'm glad your machine was an easy fix!  I had to leave Sven at the shop, where they told me they would probably have to order a part and it would probably be expensive!   I will have no problem paying for it since I got the machine for free, though!  I really really hope they don't have it too long!! I use that machine EVERY day!!



camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:


Let me just wipe the drool off my keyboard....



itsheresomewhere said:


> I need a vote
> 
> I am making Dr. Seuss PJs for a read across america day.  I need to either embrioder the quote on the back or paint the quote. The fabric is fleece.  What do you think?  So far I have a green ham on the tush, green egg on the leg, thing 1 and 2 climbing the other leg, and the grinch looking at the quote.


I would definitely embroider it! I embroidered a swirly Mickey head on to the Project Linus blanket I made and it turned out great.  I would think paint would be a little harder on fleece because of all the little fuzzies.



lauralong81 said:


>


I LOVE me some minnie dot!  I think this is adorable, and I love the sash.  As long as the sash seems to be staying put, I would just leave it as is.  If it keeps falling off, you could try sewing it at the sides, or putting little loops on the sides to hold it into place.



vjmartin said:


> I have been trying to keep up with this wonderful and very busy thread since last June,  however it is very difficult....... Everyone is so talented and very creative.  I have been asking my DH for an embroidery machine for months....and he finally gave the green light.
> 
> So on Friday we went to a local sewing shop to look at the brother machines, which of course they only had one the Innov-is 1500D, I really wanted to see the PE-780D.  The store had several different lines but they really only showed me the Janome brand and one in particular a Memory Craft 10001 which was a trade in (they are wanting $1995 for it with a one year warranty).  I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).
> 
> BTW right now i am sewing on my grandmother's machine a Singer 401a.
> Thanks for any help or direction
> Vashti


WOO-HOO on the go ahead for the new machine!!!  I really don't have any suggestions for you besides to get at least a 5x7 hoop. Although nearly, all of my designs are now available in 4x4.   I have a Viking Designer 1 that has run like a dream after using it every day for 18 months... up until Friday.  But, Sven deserves to have a fit after the way I've been abusing him. 



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I started my trip report for our 8 night Never Ending Cruise on the Magic! Getting to pictures shortly!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35627398#post35627398


Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## momto2cuties

camelotcats said:


> You can make any princess's version of this dress in about 1.5 hours including cutting, but not including embroidery, if you have a ruffler attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is made completely with strips and no pattern.  I actually buy the strips precut from suppliers that sell bolt end rolls from sheet fabrics, but I have done it with regular cotton. It just involves a lot of ripping of strips.  I can post a quick (picture free) tutorial if anyone is interested.



I would love a tutorial!  
Thanks!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hey everyone....been sewing, cutting and planning like a crazy women lately.  Just finished Tessa's blanket for the Big Give and hopefully I will have Phoebe's done by Wednesday at the latest.  

LOVE everyone's work on here....those twirl skirts are too die for!!

I'm going to post Tessa's blanket on FB today....I don't want to post it here so that Melissa doesn't see it til the BIG REVEAL. 
Anyway, check me out on FB if you want to take a sneak peak!

Happy Sewing everyone.


----------



## Haganfam5

lauralong81 said:


> Just finished our Minnie-inspired dress, I'm not so into it, but DD LUUUVS it.  It's just a sash around the waist, and i can't seem to get it to lay right with the pleats.  I think I misplaced the straps and it's causing the problem.... Any thoughts/suggestions? Should i put in an elastic waist band then the sash over top?
> 
> It was sort of just a free-hand, no pattern deal... I never was the direction-following type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing and offering any suggestions, I love this thread!  DH says he's glad I found a new (fruitful & profitable) addiction!



I think it looks fine. I like it and I wouldn't change a thing.



camelotcats said:


> You can make any princess's version of this dress in about 1.5 hours including cutting, but not including embroidery, if you have a ruffler attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is made completely with strips and no pattern.  I actually buy the strips precut from suppliers that sell bolt end rolls from sheet fabrics, but I have done it with regular cotton. It just involves a lot of ripping of strips.  I can post a quick (picture free) tutorial if anyone is interested.



I love it. Adorable. I just wish I had a ruffler because that would take me at least 3 hours by hand. 



camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:



WOW! That's a lot of fabric!  I think I would get lost digging through all that goodness! Love it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

vjmartin said:


> I really do not know much about this or any other brand.  So my question is what do you know about the Janome brand, likes or dislikes.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  (I have to admit i am a little worried because they stated that this machine was last made around 1995 and they were not sure how old it was).
> Vashti



I have the Brother 780D. I love it, but I wish  could afford a larger hoop. I'd like to be able to some small quilting. I like to make sweatshirt jackets. 

My regular sewing machine is a Janome and I love it. It was a trade in for an upgrade. I had a Janome serger, and the motor burnt up before it was year old. Janome apologized that it would cost more then I paid for it. So I was out over $500.


----------



## camelotcats

momto2cuties said:


> I would love a tutorial!
> Thanks!



OK, tutorial. 

For materials, besides the ruffler, you will need approximately 15 yards of wide (between 6" and 10") strips.  This sounds like a lot, but if you take 3 yards of 45" fabric and cut it lengthwise in 9" strips, you will get 15 yards of fabric strips right there. If you have a fabric that is direction specific, it's just a lot more cutting/ripping to make the strips.

You will also need either 4 yards of 1" or 1.5" ribbon or of 3" wide strips of a contrasting color.

I admit, I have not customized my ruffler. My length of 15 yards is what works with my ruffler when I make my dresses. You may need less and you may need more.  I will try to check my ruffler to see where I have it set at, ratio-wise.  A serger would also be a good thing for the hem, because it is going to be LONG.

MAKING THE DRESS:

1. Take the little girl's chest measurement just under her armpits. Add 2" to this measurement for seams and ease.  Your first wide strip will be this length. (for example, my dd is 26" around, I cut my first strip 28" long.) THis will be the bodice.

1a. If you want the bodice lined in the same fabric as the exterior, cut a second strip this length and set it aside.

1b. If you want an embroidery on the bodice, this is the time to do it. Just center it on this first strip.

2. Line the bottom of the bodice strip up right sides together with the long strip, and feed the bodice UNDER the ruffler, and the long strip THROUGH the ruffler.  

3. Sew until you reach the end of the bodice. At that point, remove the fabric and cut the fabric straight off at the end of the seam.

4. Repeat steps 2 and 3, but with the bottom of the skirt where the bodice was.

5. If the dress is not long enough after a second ruffle, add a third ruffle, repating step 4.

6. Now we are going to do the straps and sash: Cut the strips or ribbon into four 1/2 yard lengths and one 2 yard length.

6a. If you used a contrasting fabric in 3" wide strips, sew each strip into a tube, closing one end of each of the 18" strips and both ends of the 2 yard long strip. (does this make sense?)

7. If you want to add piping, pin the piping, matching raw edges and right sides to the top of the bodice.

Measure the little girl to see how far from the center you want your straps to be. Fold the bodice in half and set your straps (the 18" strips) That distance from the center seam.  in the "back" at the raw seam, set your straps that distance plus .5" (for seams) from the raw edge.

8. On top of this "strap and piping" sandwich, place the lining bodice piece, right sides together, and sew along the top seam.

9. Open the bodice and lining. You should have what looks like a big long rectangle with an open skirt attached to it.

9a. At this point, if you haven't yet, you may want to finish your seams.  I tend NOT to finish the seam between the bodice and lining, because I like to have some extra strap length inside the dress, as I feel like it adds to the sturdiness of the straps.

10.place the raw edges going up the back right sides together, lining up the seams going down the dress. Sew everything together and finish the back seam.

11. Finish the raw edge of the bodice lining.

12. Turn the dress right side out, and tuck the bodice into the dress.  Top stitch along the top of the dress.

13. Line the sash so its bottom runs along the seam between the bodice and the skirt, and so that it is centered on the center front of the bodice. carefully, while trying to catch the bodice lining in your stitches on the inside of your dress, sew the sash to the dress around to the point that would be under the arms, leaving the tails of the bodice loos, so you can tie them in the back.

14. Hem the bottom of your dress. I like to use a rolled edge on the serger, as it is a lot quicker, and there will be a LOT of fabric on the bottom of the dress.  The hem usually takes me the longest amout of time.

15. Your dress is done!!


I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NEED HELP QUICK! i am making Jesse with my machine and it calls for seacrest for her shirt - I thought her shirt was white? Am I wrong? I have a pale yellow which I thought would go OK. I was planning on a white shirt though originally.  What color do you all use for Jesse's shirt?


Also - if her hat is red - like red, red -- what color is her hair? a different shade of red? I don't have a brownish red. which is what it asks for but I do have a darker red. WWYD?


----------



## jham

desperatelydisney: your jelly roll skirt is gorgeous!  It had me looking at jelly rolls on etsy earlier today 




camelotcats said:


> You can make any princess's version of this dress in about 1.5 hours including cutting, but not including embroidery, if you have a ruffler attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is made completely with strips and no pattern.  I actually buy the strips precut from suppliers that sell bolt end rolls from sheet fabrics, but I have done it with regular cotton. It just involves a lot of ripping of strips.  I can post a quick (picture free) tutorial if anyone is interested.



I remember that dress!  So cute!  Thanks for the tute!



lauralong81 said:


> Just finished our Minnie-inspired dress, I'm not so into it, but DD LUUUVS it.  It's just a sash around the waist, and i can't seem to get it to lay right with the pleats.  I think I misplaced the straps and it's causing the problem.... Any thoughts/suggestions? Should i put in an elastic waist band then the sash over top?
> 
> It was sort of just a free-hand, no pattern deal... I never was the direction-following type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing and offering any suggestions, I love this thread!  DH says he's glad I found a new (fruitful & profitable) addiction!



Love it!  I will never get tired of Minnie Dot


----------



## HeatherSue

camelotcats said:


> OK, tutorial.
> 
> For materials, besides the ruffler, you will need approximately 15 yards of wide (between 6" and 10") strips.  This sounds like a lot, but if you take 3 yards of 45" fabric and cut it lengthwise in 9" strips, you will get 15 yards of fabric strips right there. If you have a fabric that is direction specific, it's just a lot more cutting/ripping to make the strips.
> 
> You will also need either 4 yards of 1" or 1.5" ribbon or of 3" wide strips of a contrasting color.
> 
> I admit, I have not customized my ruffler. My length of 15 yards is what works with my ruffler when I make my dresses. You may need less and you may need more.  I will try to check my ruffler to see where I have it set at, ratio-wise.  A serger would also be a good thing for the hem, because it is going to be LONG.
> 
> MAKING THE DRESS:
> 
> 1. Take the little girl's chest measurement just under her armpits. Add 2" to this measurement for seams and ease.  Your first wide strip will be this length. (for example, my dd is 26" around, I cut my first strip 28" long.) THis will be the bodice.
> 
> 1a. If you want the bodice lined in the same fabric as the exterior, cut a second strip this length and set it aside.
> 
> 1b. If you want an embroidery on the bodice, this is the time to do it. Just center it on this first strip.
> 
> 2. Line the bottom of the bodice strip up right sides together with the long strip, and feed the bodice UNDER the ruffler, and the long strip THROUGH the ruffler.
> 
> 3. Sew until you reach the end of the bodice. At that point, remove the fabric and cut the fabric straight off at the end of the seam.
> 
> 4. Repeat steps 2 and 3, but with the bottom of the skirt where the bodice was.
> 
> 5. If the dress is not long enough after a second ruffle, add a third ruffle, repating step 4.
> 
> 6. Now we are going to do the straps and sash: Cut the strips or ribbon into four 1/2 yard lengths and one 2 yard length.
> 
> 6a. If you used a contrasting fabric in 3" wide strips, sew each strip into a tube, closing one end of each of the 18" strips and both ends of the 2 yard long strip. (does this make sense?)
> 
> 7. If you want to add piping, pin the piping, matching raw edges and right sides to the top of the bodice.
> 
> Measure the little girl to see how far from the center you want your straps to be. Fold the bodice in half and set your straps (the 18" strips) That distance from the center seam.  in the "back" at the raw seam, set your straps that distance plus .5" (for seams) from the raw edge.
> 
> 8. On top of this "strap and piping" sandwich, place the lining bodice piece, right sides together, and sew along the top seam.
> 
> 9. Open the bodice and lining. You should have what looks like a big long rectangle with an open skirt attached to it.
> 
> 9a. At this point, if you haven't yet, you may want to finish your seams.  I tend NOT to finish the seam between the bodice and lining, because I like to have some extra strap length inside the dress, as I feel like it adds to the sturdiness of the straps.
> 
> 10.place the raw edges going up the back right sides together, lining up the seams going down the dress. Sew everything together and finish the back seam.
> 
> 11. Finish the raw edge of the bodice lining.
> 
> 12. Turn the dress right side out, and tuck the bodice into the dress.  Top stitch along the top of the dress.
> 
> 13. Line the sash so its bottom runs along the seam between the bodice and the skirt, and so that it is centered on the center front of the bodice. carefully, while trying to catch the bodice lining in your stitches on the inside of your dress, sew the sash to the dress around to the point that would be under the arms, leaving the tails of the bodice loos, so you can tie them in the back.
> 
> 14. Hem the bottom of your dress. I like to use a rolled edge on the serger, as it is a lot quicker, and there will be a LOT of fabric on the bottom of the dress.  The hem usually takes me the longest amout of time.
> 
> 15. Your dress is done!!
> 
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


Thanks for the tute, Angela!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> NEED HELP QUICK! i am making Jesse with my machine and it calls for seacrest for her shirt - I thought her shirt was white? Am I wrong? I have a pale yellow which I thought would go OK. I was planning on a white shirt though originally.  What color do you all use for Jesse's shirt?
> 
> 
> Also - if her hat is red - like red, red -- what color is her hair? a different shade of red? I don't have a brownish red. which is what it asks for but I do have a darker red. WWYD?


Jessie's shirt is white with yellow accents.  I think a darker red would look okay for her hair.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks!


----------



## jham

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini



I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!











better view of the "sleeve ruffles":






I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy! 






Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the advice on my machine - Bill filed off any burrs, changed the needle, made sure there was no lint or thread stuck, hugged the machine, gave it a pep talk and tried a new prewound bobbin - I have no idea what size it is, but the lady at the sewing machine store told me it would work. So at first it went crazy again, but after the 2nd try it worked fine???? Crazy machine!!!! Whew!!!

Jeanne - how did you do the snow white sleeves on Lily's snow white dress? they are soooo cute!! Your trip is getting so close!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

jham said:


>



Beautiful!  The fabrics make it an elegant dress.


Thanks for all the compliments on the twirl; it was a lot of fun to make :-D  I am finishing up a mickey swirl scallopini right now.

MMM


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jsut stopping by to say hey!  I just got home after spending the night at my parents house with my BFF and my cousin and my kids.  We had a great time.  We rented movies and styed up late and had a blast...it's nice to feel like a teenager again!

Hi Angela!    I do remember you and I have wondered where you have been!  I dn't know if you remember me, but when I first came around you talked me thru more than one outfit!  Glad to see you around!


Okay...i am off to sew...seems my daughter volunteered me to sew kaftans for her classes multicultural fair!  I asked if they had to be exact...gosh...I hope not!  I am going to modify the Sisboom tunic pattern.  Katie said it would be perfect and they would have the best outfits at the fair...thankfully there are only 6 girls in her class!


----------



## lauralong81

twob4him said:


> One more piece of advice....I like the one year warrenty and hopefully the shop where you buy it from will be able to help you. Also, you will need to buy software to be able to read and use embroidery designs...is that included? Good luck with whatever you decide!!!
> 
> 
> PS I LOVE Heathersue's designs...they are great for beginner's and experienced alike




LOVE THIS!!!  sooo cute.


----------



## ellenbenny

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:



Those are all really beautiful and creative!!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:




oh I like it!!!!

Lori


----------



## camelotcats

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:



These are adorable! Your girls have gotten so big!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi Angela!    I do remember you and I have wondered where you have been!  I dn't know if you remember me, but when I first came around you talked me thru more than one outfit!  Glad to see you around!



HI!  I remember you! I think I posted the pattern free shorts tutorial for you, right? How are you guys doing?

For the kaftans, I have a really easy pattern I found in a book once. I'll see if I can find it.  it involves basically cutting 2 "T" shapes with a little half circle opening at the top center of the "T" for the head. You face the neck with bias tape and hem the sleeves and bottom. That's literally it.  If you wanted a "no sleeves" kaftan, you just sew two rectangles together and leave an opening at the "hands", doing the neck the same way. VERY quick and easy.  I have made a number of them for myself over the years.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:



THose are all absolutely precious!  Really great job!


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH.... I just found out, not only is my son and DIL going to be going with us to Disney (that is a good thing)  they want to do the BBB...so, in addition to all the other customs...I now have to come up with two princess dresses for the girls to wear!
> 
> Help, I need ideas for easy princess dresses...maybe princess-ify the simply sweet.... just not sure which princess.  Any suggestions?  GD2 loves ALL the princesses, but DD9 is very picky.  Nothing PINK!!!
> 
> I suppose I could just ask them...but it is supposed to be a surprise!!  Now, I have to come up with something for DS8 for his special 'day'!
> 
> I love Disney!!!
> 
> Nini


The simply sweet princess dresses you guys have been posting are beautiful.  As for a princess for an older "princess", maybe Jasmine or something similar to the skirt the (I think) HeatherSue made for her daughter with all the Cinderella themed embroidery on it.  I am sure whatever you make with be great and appreciated.

Also, love the Jelly Roll twirl skirt.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

camelotcats said:


> HI!  I remember you! I think I posted the pattern free shorts tutorial for you, right? How are you guys doing?
> 
> For the kaftans, I have a really easy pattern I found in a book once. I'll see if I can find it.  it involves basically cutting 2 "T" shapes with a little half circle opening at the top center of the "T" for the head. You face the neck with bias tape and hem the sleeves and bottom. That's literally it.  If you wanted a "no sleeves" kaftan, you just sew two rectangles together and leave an opening at the "hands", doing the neck the same way. VERY quick and easy.  I have made a number of them for myself over the years.




Okay...really your memory is way too good to remember that!  But yes...that was me!  We are doing great and hope you guys are too!

I was looking at doing the kaftans in the matter...I'm still playing around with what to do.  I told her I was just too tired to start sewing anything tonight...I'll mess with it all tomorrow...after a good nights sleep....I never sleep well at my mom's house...she has an evil cat that likes to attack me all night!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi guys!
Is there a matrix or something for sizing up patterns?  I checked the links but I can't locate it.
I have a size 7 and and size 12 girls to sew for.

Also, can you recommend a pattern for a 11-12 year old?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LisaZoe

Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )

I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress. 

Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself. 






I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
















OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.


----------



## Granna4679

THANKS TO EVERYONE for all the compliments on my Big Give AK outfits.  They were a lot of fun.  I hope they like them.



camelotcats said:


> Hi all, I don't know if anyone but Heather remembers me, but Heather found me on etsy and told me to come back.
> 
> I haven't been here because I moved to Houston, TX from NY and GOT RID OF ALMOST ALL OF MY FABRIC!!  I still haven't gotten my sewing room completely up and running, so I have nothing to show, as dd has completely grown out of almost everything I have made her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Angela



Hey Angela - I am kinda new here too (a few months) but just wanted to say Welcome to Houston (I live in the NE...Humble area) and I love your fabric stash.....I think mine is the beginning of that....I just can't quit buying.




RMAMom said:


> Thanks for your kind words about my outfits. I think tomorrow I will sew some quick and easy handbags for my DD and put myself back into happy sewing mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 19 months, the Air Force sent my son to Oklahoma the month after her first birthday. It was a little hard to take, McGuire AFB is 15 minutes from my house and the sent him 25 hours away!!!! Here is a picture of Emily Rose in the outfit that I cased from you for Valentines day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DIL sent those to me, 30 days to go and I can take her picture myself! It's the only thing in the world more exciting to me than a trip to WDW!
> 
> Mary



Oh my...you just made my day!  Your DGD is adorable in that little outfit.  I am so happy you made it for her and I can only imagine how anxious you are to see her.  I see mine every couple weeks and I miss them so much in between.  



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I saw the Hunky Dory Jelly Roll from Moda and couldn't resist trying to make a twirl from it.  It worked out really well and used right at half of it.  The pack was $35, so I have about $18 in it including elastic & thread.  Not bad considering that last year I was paying $82 for Room Seven twirls at our local boutique (which has since gone out of business).
> 
> For those of you who don't know (because I didn't before this), A Jelly Roll pack has 42 strips 2.5" wide and no 2 strips are the same.



Oh no....I know what I am going to have to buy next....a jelly roll.  That is just gorgeous!!



camelotcats said:


> For all of you who need to tell your DH/DW/SO that NO you do not have enough fabric, this used to be some of my stash:



AMAZING!!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.



I LOVE that skirt style!  Beautiful!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.



OMG, Love, love, love it!  Awesome!!  Lisa, if I ask really, really nicely, is there any chance you might share how you modified the Emma to make it look like that?  I bought the pattern, and I really love your variation on it.  Pretty please with sugar on top?

Nicole


----------



## littlepeppers

LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.



Your taste in fabrics is awesome.  I can't put things together to save my life.  I need it set up like they do on paint sample cards at LOWES.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> I LOVE that skirt style!  Beautiful!



Thank you!



ireland_nicole said:


> OMG, Love, love, love it!  Awesome!!  Lisa, if I ask really, really nicely, is there any chance you might share how you modified the Emma to make it look like that?  I bought the pattern, and I really love your variation on it.  Pretty please with sugar on top?
> 
> Nicole



This variation is a fairly simple change. Mainly I took the back piece and curved the bottom edge that is at the center back. I added the ruffle along the bottom edge and followed the curve in the back. The ends of the ruffle I tapered to a point.



littlepeppers said:


> Your taste in fabrics is awesome.  I can't put things together to save my life.  I need it set up like they do on paint sample cards at LOWES.



I love picking fabric to put together. I've been seriously considering making fabric kits since I have such fun finding new combinations of fabric.


----------



## DisneyKings

littlepeppers said:


> I can't put things together to save my life.  I need it set up like they do on paint sample cards at LOWES.



me too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> This variation is a fairly simple change. Mainly I took the back piece and curved the bottom edge that is at the center back. I added the ruffle along the bottom edge and followed the curve in the back. The ends of the ruffle I tapered to a point.
> 
> 
> 
> I love picking fabric to put together. I've been seriously considering making fabric kits since I have such fun finding new combinations of fabric.



Thanks!  Did you move the buttons over too to make the back sides closer?  I really hope you get this skirt pattern up soon- I've only got 3 months till our next Disney trip, and I am totally in love with it; can I just say, YOU ROCK!!  

ETA: also, could you possibly PM and point me in the right direction to find the zoe skirt pattern?  I can't find it ... Thanks!


----------



## allaboutaprincess

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:




I LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!  Does the Cindy dress have sparkles?


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  Did you move the buttons over too to make the back sides closer?  I really hope you get this skirt pattern up soon- I've only got 3 months till our next Disney trip, and I am totally in love with it; can I just say, YOU ROCK!!
> 
> ETA: also, could you possibly PM and point me in the right direction to find the zoe skirt pattern?  I can't find it ... Thanks!



The overlap is only the ruffles so the back pieces themselves aren't positioned differently. I have the contrast trim end at the edge of the back piece rather than extending beyond it for the buttons/button hole. I add a loop of fabric to  in the center back edge seam to go over the button on the other side.

Thanks for the enthusiasm about the new skirt design. I'll definitely be getting it done much faster than the Zoe skirt pattern. 

Off to PM you now.


----------



## billwendy

LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.



Lisa, you are TRUELY an artist!! Wonderful work!!! You are just so good at it!! BUmmer that Zoe is growing up!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

Jeanne those dresses are fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Does anyone have a favorite place to buy cotton knits?  I made my first set of Raglan's for my boys last week, and I'm hooked!!  I love sewing with cotton knit!!  

What's an outstanding price for cotton (jersy maybe?) knit?  When it goes on sale at Jo-ann's it's $3.99/yd.  I'm thinking anything on the internet may be more just due to shipping. 

OR does anyone have some knit they'd like to destash?


----------



## angel23321

Hi everyone.  *waving*  Well it's March 1st and I can finally breathe.  Work has kept me away from here and sewing.

I went to the quilt show with MIL on Saturday.  There was a ton more fabric sellers than normal which I was quite happy with (since I don't quilt).  I picked up some really cute things and now I have time to sew..YAY.  

And I finally used my serger!! (only took 2 months). I'm still scared of it.  but MIL showed me how to use it. I'll probably only use the one stitch for a while until I feel comfortable but it's a start. 

Now to stay up to date with you ladies!


----------



## t-beri

Did anyone tell you guys that Carla C (The Scientific Seamstress) is doing a GIVE AWAY on her FB fan page??? Here's the link http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?topic=13724&uid=317097931012

So if you're NOT her FB fan become one and if you ARE then invite your friends.


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.




OOOHH!  I love the new skirt pattern!  It's so butt ruffly!   I can't wait until I have time to sew up your first pattern!



allaboutaprincess said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!  Does the Cindy dress have sparkles?



The blue one does!  I LOVELOVELOVE that sparkly blue and white cotton damask! (from joanns) and the coordinating solid blue has little flowers stitched all over it so that is why it looks a little shiny in places.


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> OOOHH!  I love the new skirt pattern!  It's so butt ruffly!   I can't wait until I have time to sew up your first pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> The blue one does!  I LOVELOVELOVE that sparkly blue and white cotton damask! (from joanns) and the coordinating solid blue has little flowers stitched all over it so that is why it looks a little shiny in places.





BUTT RUFFLY?

Oh TAG Fairy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I just posted on the Big Give board about a special family (Mya, who I posted about earlier in the week)!  Please go and check this one out!  This is not an average big give, it's something a little different.  This is a chance to do something huge for this little girl and her family!  

Time is of the essence, so please check it out as soon as possible! 
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69012&threadid=719024&page=1#5678486
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue said:


> I just posted on the Big Give board about a special family (Mya, who I posted about earlier in the week)!  Please go and check this one out!  This is not an average big give, it's something a little different.  This is a chance to do something huge for this little girl and her family!
> 
> Time is of the essence, so please check it out as soon as possible!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69012&threadid=719024&page=1#5678486
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -


 Thanks for sharing! I participated. I can't wait to see photos.Her story really touched my heart.

As an aside to this, we are scrambling and I think I will be able to take the girls to FL to see my Dad while he's still comfortable. We just don't know how long it will last. We probably dont have the funds to have DH go, but I think we will be okay with that.
Last I heard they met with an oncologist in Leesburough FLtoday and they gave him a blood transfusion and he's hoping some sort of chemo within the next few days.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jeanne and Lisa, WOW!!! You both are just truly amazing.  Super work on the dresses and skirts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I participated. I can't wait to see photos.Her story really touched my heart.
> 
> As an aside to this, we are scrambling and I think I will be able to take the girls to FL to see my Dad while he's still comfortable. We just don't know how long it will last. We probably dont have the funds to have DH go, but I think we will be okay with that.
> Last I heard they met with an oncologist in Leesburough FLtoday and they gave him a blood transfusion and he's hoping some sort of chemo within the next few days.



Oh honey, I'm glad you're going to be able to see him, but I'm sorry about the circumstances.  Is there anything I can do?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- I'm officially excited. DH and I have a trip to the World set for mid-October. We can always cancel and our points will go back into the use year, or we will rent them instead. So we aren't locked into it, we already have tickets that were purchased a while ago. So food and airfare is all we have left and we now have plenty of time to save up for those and pay our bills.
> WOOHOO!!!!



YAY!!! Who knows.. maybe we will be there at the same time. We can't make up our mind yet.. October, November, or December for us!



WDWAtLast said:


> Toadstool - the friends around the world dress is amazing!
> 
> 
> Question  I followed Heather's tutorial advice on using polyester thread.  I used Mettler polyester thread (what my store had available).  It stitched beautifully - but can I put it in the dryer or do I need to hang to dry? (the fabrics and shirt were all prewashed and dried)


Thanks! I think that is Hannah's favorite dress.
You can definitely dry polyester thread. It is rayon that you have to worry about.. but drying it is okay. You just have to be careful when ironing it because it will melt.



desparatelydisney said:


>


That is really pretty!! I wish my DD could wear skirts. I love how colorful it is. Thanks for adding me on FB. 




lauralong81 said:


> Thanks for viewing and offering any suggestions, I love this thread!  DH says he's glad I found a new (fruitful & profitable) addiction!


It looks great. I love different looking Minnie dresses!



twob4him said:


> I have a Janome 10000 that I got second hand as well. Its AWESOME!!! and yours is a step up from mine. I embroider and sew all the time with it and its sooo easy. In fact I was going to get a Babylock but got the Janome instead. I was borrowing a Janome and it was so easy I just stuck with it!!! Brother and Janome machine are made by the same company just so you know so they are both very similiar. I have had no training in embroidery and I just hooped a tee shirt and started....I really hadn't a clue and I made a little pirate tee...
> 
> 
> Here's my Katie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here was my first applique...I watched an applique tutorial on ycmt and that was the extent of my training...though there really isn't much more...


Brother and Babylock are made by the same parent company.. not Janome. That is why Brother/Babylock feet/designformat are interchangeable. Janome makes the Bernina Deco machines though.
Congrats on the new machine! Your first applique looks perfect. I definitely couldn't say that about my first applique!! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on my machine - Bill filed off any burrs, changed the needle, made sure there was no lint or thread stuck, hugged the machine, gave it a pep talk and tried a new prewound bobbin - I have no idea what size it is, but the lady at the sewing machine store told me it would work. So at first it went crazy again, but after the 2nd try it worked fine???? Crazy machine!!!! Whew!!!


Glad it is working!! Ya sometimes you have to just fiddle with the machine until it works.. They are very annoying sometimes. 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.


love the new skirt! BUTT RUFFLES!!! YAY!!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place to buy cotton knits?  I made my first set of Raglan's for my boys last week, and I'm hooked!!  I love sewing with cotton knit!!
> 
> What's an outstanding price for cotton (jersy maybe?) knit?  When it goes on sale at Jo-ann's it's $3.99/yd.  I'm thinking anything on the internet may be more just due to shipping.
> 
> OR does anyone have some knit they'd like to destash?


I love buying from Chez Ami. Wazoodle has some good ones too, but it took them 2 months to ship my last order. Maybe others have had better experience with them though. They claim my order was lost.
Chez Ami has GREAT sales. Sign up for their newsletters. Sew Baby has some yummy soft knits too.
*~~~~~~~~~~******************~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
Going to Texas to visit my in laws tomorrow. We will be staying until Sunday. I will be coming home with a big surprise.. I'm sure you could all guess, but I've been trying to keep it a secret so I can surprise you guys when I get back!!
I hope Hannah does okay on the trip. She really doesn't want to go. She hates the car ride.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Embroidery scissors to trim around applique work - is this what I need to get?
I have a 40% off coupon - and i LOVE my regular Ginghers!


http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3504&PRODID=prd49719


----------



## RMAMom

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:



Lovely! 



LisaZoe said:


> Grrr, I had several posts flagged to quote from yesterday but they got lost. I'm trying to steal a moment from sewing as I eat dinner to get caught up on this thread so please forgive me for not going back! (Excuse me if I 'talk' with my mouth full. )
> 
> I'm loving all the princess gowns. The Tiana dress and pink Cinderella are darling! I'm still sad that Zoe's outgrown the interest in wearing a dress much less a princess dress.
> 
> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a new skirt pattern. I made these two sets with that skirt design and the Emma top from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to work for me! I'll check in on my next break.



Lisa, your appliqué work is amazing! Do you do those by hand? I am new to all of this and just did my first appliqué a few weeks ago, it was a letter on a shirt and I have to tell you, I can't imagine how you do something so large. Where do you get the design from? I'm sorry if these are silly questions but I am really interested in how you achieve something like that. I would love to see a tute on appliquéing something so large! WOW!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I participated. I can't wait to see photos.Her story really touched my heart.
> 
> As an aside to this, we are scrambling and I think I will be able to take the girls to FL to see my Dad while he's still comfortable. We just don't know how long it will last. We probably don't have the funds to have DH go, but I think we will be Kay with that.
> Last I heard they met with an oncologist in Leesburough FLtoday and they gave him a blood transfusion and he's hoping some sort of chemo within the next few days.



Have a safe trip, I'm sorry it couldn't be for better reasons.

Mary


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Going to Texas to visit my in laws tomorrow. We will be staying until Sunday. I will be coming home with a big surprise.. I'm sure you could all guess, but I've been trying to keep it a secret so I can surprise you guys when I get back!!
> I hope Hannah does okay on the trip. She really doesn't want to go. She hates the car ride.



OH!  OH!  I can't wait - I have an idea of what it MIGHT be!  (Since I know where your MIL works now!  Did she help you find your new surprise?  How big?)


----------



## billwendy

WDWAtLast said:


> Embroidery scissors to trim around applique work - is this what I need to get?
> I have a 40% off coupon - and i LOVE my regular Ginghers!
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3504&PRODID=prd49719



Yes, I couldnt live without this kind of scissors!! I have both these and the little fiscars with the orange handle, and I actually like the fiscars better - they are "looser" and easier for me to cut with.


----------



## bclydia

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!



Just fabulous!!  Now I'm re-thinking my dress plans for April for my girls!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's one of my recent creations. It's a variation of the skirt pattern I've been tinkering with for almost a year (finally got it finished). Zoe actually expressed interest in the style since it's on a jean 'yoke' but I guess not enough to actually want one for herself.



Wow! You really do amazing work.  These are gorgeous.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I participated. I can't wait to see photos.Her story really touched my heart.
> 
> As an aside to this, we are scrambling and I think I will be able to take the girls to FL to see my Dad while he's still comfortable. We just don't know how long it will last. We probably dont have the funds to have DH go, but I think we will be okay with that.
> Last I heard they met with an oncologist in Leesburough FLtoday and they gave him a blood transfusion and he's hoping some sort of chemo within the next few days.



I'm sorry you're having to deal with this.  I hope you have lots of time left with your Dad.


----------



## bclydia

Woohoo!  I just found my login password!!  
The Olympics have occupied much of my free time over the last two weeks.  I can't tell you what it's been like to be here for all of this.  We went and saw the short track speed skating two weeks ago and it was so exciting.  Our city was so full of fun.  I hope you all got a chance to see some of Vancouver in your local coverage of the Games.
If you'd like to visit, you're very welcome!  We have a guest room and Disbous' are always welcome!  We live less than an hour outside the city.  
I just read about Mya's big give project and I want to help.  Money is very tight, but I really want to do what I can.  Reading about Mya and about Layla Grace is just so heartbreaking.  Hmm, that word is just so inadequate.  Mommies should never have to lose their babies.

I'm busily looking for a job.  DH is not working and we're hoping he gets approved for long-term disability soon.  The cost of our benefits though is expensive.  Normally, his employer pays most of the premiums so I'm hoping to get some kind of job with benefits soon.  We have a trip to Disneyland planned for April with friends who have never been and I really hope we can follow through on it.  It's probably not a responsible thing to do but we've had a really tough year and we really want to experience this with them.  We even have a young lady we can hire to join us to help with the care our ladies need.  (For those who don't know, we have two ladies with developmental disabilities who live with us.)  Our friends have children the same ages as our 3, more or less.  Also 2 girls and 1 boy.  So, I'm envisioning  princess Vida's for the 4 girls and Carla C bowling shirts for the boys, of course.  I just love the bowling shirts!  I think I'll also do mickey head shirts for everyone.  The pics of the 13 of us would be so fun!


----------



## desparatelydisney

LisaZoe said:


>



Beautiful!  I love the ruffle addition....and of course your applique abilities go without mentioning


----------



## lauralong81

Wowzas, you ladies always turn out some amazing stuff, but the dresses posted the last couple of days... I AM IN AWE!!!!  Talk about some creative/innovative stuff.  Amazing. My kudos and thanks to all of you for being such a great example and sharing... I strive to turn out stuff like you guys do!

That said.... just wondering for all the mammas that make their little princesses dresses out there, do you ever make yourselves coordinating tops to go with?  I was thinking of doing something to coordinate with my DD for our upcoming trip... why should she get to have all the fun??  Of course, I'm not thinking full-blown princess gown or anything, but maybe a peasent top in yellow, a Belle-inspired type thing... maybe a Minnie-dot accent on a top or something.... has anyone ever done this sort of thing?  Any ideas?  Trying to make it look a bit more adult/mature, but only for DH's sake - he said he's glad Disney has a rule about adults wearing costumes.... bah humbug!

TIA!
-laura


----------



## lauralong81

bclydia said:


> Woohoo!  I just found my login password!!
> The Olympics have occupied much of my free time over the last two weeks.  I can't tell you what it's been like to be here for all of this.  We went and saw the short track speed skating two weeks ago and it was so exciting.  Our city was so full of fun.  I hope you all got a chance to see some of Vancouver in your local coverage of the Games.
> If you'd like to visit, you're very welcome!  We have a guest room and Disbous' are always welcome!  We live less than an hour outside the city.
> I just read about Mya's big give project and I want to help.  Money is very tight, but I really want to do what I can.  Reading about Mya and about Layla Grace is just so heartbreaking.  Hmm, that word is just so inadequate.  Mommies should never have to lose their babies.
> 
> I'm busily looking for a job.  DH is not working and we're hoping he gets approved for long-term disability soon.  The cost of our benefits though is expensive.  Normally, his employer pays most of the premiums so I'm hoping to get some kind of job with benefits soon.  We have a trip to Disneyland planned for April with friends who have never been and I really hope we can follow through on it.  It's probably not a responsible thing to do but we've had a really tough year and we really want to experience this with them.  We even have a young lady we can hire to join us to help with the care our ladies need.  (For those who don't know, we have two ladies with developmental disabilities who live with us.)  Our friends have children the same ages as our 3, more or less.  Also 2 girls and 1 boy.  So, I'm envisioning  princess Vida's for the 4 girls and Carla C bowling shirts for the boys, of course.  I just love the bowling shirts!  I think I'll also do mickey head shirts for everyone.  The pics of the 13 of us would be so fun!



Wishing you all the luck and pixie dust possible... and regarding the "responsible thing" of planning a trip in your current situation, I think it just shows that you have the ultimate FAITH it will all work out!  A lot of people will disagree and think this is a flawed mentality - I see the point - - but it's one thing I share with you... HOPE & FAITH!!!!  Good luck, prayers and good vibes sent your way.


----------



## LisaZoe

RMAMom said:


> Lisa, your appliqué work is amazing! Do you do those by hand? I am new to all of this and just did my first appliqué a few weeks ago, it was a letter on a shirt and I have to tell you, I can't imagine how you do something so large. Where do you get the design from? I'm sorry if these are silly questions but I am really interested in how you achieve something like that. I would love to see a tute on appliquéing something so large! WOW



Thank you! I do the applique 'by hand' as in on my machine but not using a digitized design. I mostly get designs online - it feels like I'm always searching for new ideas. Once I find an image I like, I make a line drawing of it to use for the applique. I then crop and resize it as needed for the garment.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thank you to everyone for the kind support. It's been really stressful the last few weeks.
As of this evening, it looks like we are looking at the second to last week in March!!!!!!!!!!!!
I really dont want to go in April because when we return Hannah goes back to the eye doctor and we will most likely be planning for her surgery sometime during the month.
Sadly, Grampy will miss Megan's 4th birthday.
I desperately want to do Hannah's Easter dress before we leave- and I have to order the fabric and pattern!!
Since we wont be spending Easter with them I want the girls to look their best.
Mom says he is doing well, driving and getting about, but still wont be able to "play" with Megan the way he used to. I know comotion tires him and I will do my best to keep things from being crazy. I think DH is going to come after all.
Im so worried that the next time I see him he will be in hospice. Or worse. Please pray that we have a peaceful, happy visit with him.

With all of this going on I have a request to make.....

Is there a chance that someone would be willing to take over doing 4 embroidered t shirts for the adults for my Big Give family??? This totally stinks, but I dont know how I am going to have time to do them now. I REALLY wanted to do this. This Wendy's big give.
I can tell you what I had planned.


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!  
I have also been working on some customs for my first customers too!

Luckily I have been able to squeeze in a few things for my daughter.
Valentines dress:




Paper doll dress: Iwas a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!





Thanks for looking!

Jessica


----------



## *Toadstool*

WDWAtLast said:


> Embroidery scissors to trim around applique work - is this what I need to get?
> I have a 40% off coupon - and i LOVE my regular Ginghers!
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3504&PRODID=prd49719


Yes!! They are fab! I got mine for about 10 dollars on Black Friday.



revrob said:


> OH!  OH!  I can't wait - I have an idea of what it MIGHT be!  (Since I know where your MIL works now!  Did she help you find your new surprise?  How big?)


I sent you a pm on FB!!!   Yes.. you have the right idea!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the kind support. It's been really stressful the last few weeks.
> As of this evening, it looks like we are looking at the second to last week in March!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I really dont want to go in April because when we return Hannah goes back to the eye doctor and we will most likely be planning for her surgery sometime during the month.
> Sadly, Grampy will miss Megan's 4th birthday.
> I desperately want to do Hannah's Easter dress before we leave- and I have to order the fabric and pattern!!
> Since we wont be spending Easter with them I want the girls to look their best.
> Mom says he is doing well, driving and getting about, but still wont be able to "play" with Megan the way he used to. I know comotion tires him and I will do my best to keep things from being crazy. I think DH is going to come after all.
> Im so worried that the next time I see him he will be in hospice. Or worse. Please pray that we have a peaceful, happy visit with him.
> 
> With all of this going on I have a request to make.....
> 
> Is there a chance that someone would be willing to take over doing 4 embroidered t shirts for the adults for my Big Give family??? This totally stinks, but I dont know how I am going to have time to do them now. I REALLY wanted to do this. This Wendy's big give.
> I can tell you what I had planned.


I replied to you on FB. Is that dress pattern too small for Hannah? The one with the box pleats? I think it is just darling. Glad you will be able to go and visit. I think that dress is very doable especially if you do some machine embroidery instead of the handwork. 


froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!
> I have also been working on some customs for my first customers too!
> 
> Luckily I have been able to squeeze in a few things for my daughter.
> Valentines dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper doll dress: Iwas a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica


What a cutie! That is such a pretty design on the V day dress. Loving her boots in the second picture!!


----------



## dancer_mom

HELP NEEDED for a NEWBIE

I am doing the precious dress for the first time (only my third project ever) and I am totally stuck.  So far all the directions have been clear especially with the pictures.  So here is where I am at - in the middle of the placket 



> Flip the placket pieces over to the wrong side.


 (I think I get this)



> The next step will encase the raw edge.





> Fold the skirt piece at the crease, right side facing inward. Align the folded edges of the placket pieces. Pin together to prevent
> shifting during stitching.


 (I just can't picture this and I can't understand the diagram - )



> Stitch ¼ from the bottom placket edges. Start the stitching at the folded edges, and stop at the position of the stitching that joined the placket to the skirt (¼ from the edge). Pivot the needle and stitch ¼ from the zigzag stitched edge. Stitch just beyond the end of the stitching that joined the placket to the skirt. Pivot again, and stitch over to the folded edge.



I tried to look ahead at this step to get an idea of where it was heading but I am just confused. Could someone out there who has done this pattern maybe reword the directions a different way for me??  I would really appreciate it.  Thank you, thank you 






> That said.... just wondering for all the mammas that make their little princesses dresses out there, do you ever make yourselves coordinating tops to go with?  I was thinking of doing something to coordinate with my DD for our upcoming trip... why should she get to have all the fun??  Of course, I'm not thinking full-blown princess gown or anything, but maybe a peasent top in yellow, a Belle-inspired type thing... maybe a Minnie-dot accent on a top or something.... has anyone ever done this sort of thing?  Any ideas?  Trying to make it look a bit more adult/mature, but only for DH's sake - he said he's glad Disney has a rule about adults wearing costumes.... bah humbug!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> -laura


[/QUOTE]

Hey - I totally had this idea too!!!

I was planning  on making the peasant top and seeing if I could add a minnie dot band around the bottom and maybe applique a small minnie head somewhere else to match my daughter.  I'd love to hear other peoples ideas too.


----------



## Haganfam5

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I do the applique 'by hand' as in on my machine but not using a digitized design. I mostly get designs online - it feels like I'm always searching for new ideas. Once I find an image I like, I make a line drawing of it to use for the applique. I then crop and resize it as needed for the garment.



Thank you for the compliment on my Tiana dress. I wanted to make sure  I got in here to compliment you on your latest stunning dresses and skirt. I want them in my size!  They are just too beautiful!!! Love them. Your fabric matching idea is a great idea too. I like to think I love to do it too but it is time consuming and some people would probably like to have that work done already. You should look into that.



froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!
> I have also been working on some customs for my first customers too!
> 
> Luckily I have been able to squeeze in a few things for my daughter.
> Valentines dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper doll dress: Iwas a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Congratulations on the coming PhD! You go girl! That is a whole lot of work along with family and time to squeeze in a couple of dresses, you are amazing.  The dresses are just adorable as you little girl!

I know I missed the post with all of the princess dresses. They are just adorable! I love the Snow White idea and the Cinderella is just darling. LOVE them!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!
> I have also been working on some customs for my first customers too!
> 
> Luckily I have been able to squeeze in a few things for my daughter.
> Valentines dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper doll dress: Iwas a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica




Love the valentines dress.  And what cute little boots in the second pic.

I got through with a couple of the Carly Baby Bubbles this weekend.  First ones I have done.  They go together really well and I like the result.  I will post pics in a few minutes.


----------



## tricia

Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.

These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.

Romper #1, Side #1





Side #2





Romper #2 Side #1





Side #2


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.
> 
> These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.
> 
> Romper #1, Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper #2 Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2


These are just too cute!  Super job.


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!
> I have also been working on some customs for my first customers too!
> 
> Luckily I have been able to squeeze in a few things for my daughter.
> Valentines dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper doll dress: Iwas a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jessica



Oh how cute!  Your DD is precious!  And SUPER Congrats on the PhD.  My daughter has been working on hers and had to stop for a time (family issues)...but I know how much work that is (and with little ones too).  Wow!



tricia said:


> Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.
> 
> These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.
> 
> Romper #1, Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper #2 Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2



Really cute!  The 1st one is my favorite but I love anything with that damask print!


----------



## LisaZoe

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  I have been super busy lately...I find out tomorrow if I am good to go to write my dissertation and then I will defend in May for my PhD!!!



Wow, congratulations on getting so far on your PhD!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Paper doll dress: I was a little off on her chest measurement, so this should fit her for a couple years!! HA!



She is such a doll! I especially love her expression in this photo.



So, in addition to making things for kids, I made a few new things for Zoe's furry friends. This is a modified Vida - basically a twirl skirt on the Vida bodice.






I also attempted to make bows for the first time. I think they came out pretty cute but I decided it would have been better to do them at the same time if I wanted them to be about the same size.  They're fine now but I had to keep tweaking the second as I made it.






The boys were feeling left out so I put some knit scraps to good use for a fun little hoody.






Lastly I did a version of my Zoe skirt for Miss Kitty. I still need to make a top to match but that's on hold for now as I focus on sewing for kids again.


----------



## NiniMorris

Lisa...

Every time my grand daughter sees me making a dress, she brings me one of the resident baby dolls and tells me they need a dress too!



Here in the Atlanta area, we are having snow...AGAIN!  This is ridiculous!  Of course my 2 year old GD wants to know where Santa and his reindeer are... she is going to be sooo disappointed!  And she wants to go out and build a snow man!  I'm afraid she is in for another disappointment!


Nini


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am enjoying all the awesome outfits for kids and dolls!  Keep the gorgeous things coming   Today my son's school is celebrating Read Across America.  My son insisited on wearing a Cat in the Hat shirt and a Yertle the Turtle hat.  Here are some photos of him before leaving for school.  











He was still wearing the hat when I visited his class to read them Yertle the Turtle.  I guess that means he really likes it.

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

*Toadstool* said:


> What a cutie! That is such a pretty design on the V day dress. Loving her boots in the second picture!!





Haganfam5 said:


> Congratulations on the coming PhD! You go girl! That is a whole lot of work along with family and time to squeeze in a couple of dresses, you are amazing.  The dresses are just adorable as you little girl!





tricia said:


> Love the valentines dress.  And what cute little boots in the second pic.





Granna4679 said:


> Oh how cute!  Your DD is precious!  And SUPER Congrats on the PhD.  My daughter has been working on hers and had to stop for a time (family issues)...but I know how much work that is (and with little ones too).  Wow!



Thank you!  I had planned on going much more elaborate on the V-day dress, but time ran out and I got tired of doing ruffles.  It turned out cute though!
My little ham!  She totally poses for pics (and she's only 19mths).  She really like those boots.  They make them in green for little boys - so cute!

I can't wait to finish this PhD!!  It's been 5.5 years already!  Now, I have no idea what I am going to do with it, but I'll have it!


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> Lisa...
> 
> Every time my grand daughter sees me making a dress, she brings me one of the resident baby dolls and tells me they need a dress too!
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Atlanta area, we are having snow...AGAIN!  This is ridiculous!  Of course my 2 year old GD wants to know where Santa and his reindeer are... she is going to be sooo disappointed!  And she wants to go out and build a snow man!  I'm afraid she is in for another disappointment!
> 
> 
> Nini



It's been snowing here (Paulding County) since about 7:45. The county deceided to send the kids home early. DGD (6) got out at 10:30 and my highschoolers got out at 11:30.

I am soooooo over this weather! I want Spring to get here!


----------



## asktriplets

Hi All.

Frequent lurker here.

I am hoping someone can help with this trivial question.  I am trying to make an I Spy bag to donate to the school auction.  I have everything done (including the button hole to thread a ribbon through to tie on the list of things to find), but I cannot sew those last few inches of topstitching to completely close the bag, now that I have added the rice.  The bag is too big to pass all the way under and through the presser foot (there is a little screw that sticks out to the left of the presser foot that catches on the bag and there is no way to adjust it so I can keep sewing).  Do you all hand stitch it closed?  I'm worried that my stitches won't be tight enough, never mind the fact that I am just not a very neat sewer.  I'm thinking I should have used fusible tape to close it, then hope the hand stitching holds, but now the machine-sewn part's seam is so tight, I am not able to use a seam ripper to get them out.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## GrammaBelle

jham said:


> I just finished two princess Simply Sweets for my DD4 and Dneice3 for our trip.  They were pretty quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the "sleeve ruffles":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the pink Cinderella Simply Sweet.  Not so quick and easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically a princess dress, but a Tiana themed Simply Sweet:



These are fabulous! I have to come up with 4 princess dresses myself by November--the problem is, my DGD's have to have sleeves, and I don't like the look of the simply sweet princess over t-shirts or turtlenecks as well. I may try to do these modifications with a Precious bodice, but I'm not loving the idea of 4 of those with the lining/placket--for some reason that didn't go as easily for me as it seemed to for most of you!


----------



## livndisney

GrammaBelle said:


> These are fabulous! I have to come up with 4 princess dresses myself by November--the problem is, my DGD's have to have sleeves, and I don't like the look of the simply sweet princess over t-shirts or turtlenecks as well. I may try to do these modifications with a Precious bodice, but I'm not loving the idea of 4 of those with the lining/placket--for some reason that didn't go as easily for me as it seemed to for most of you!



What about a simply sweet over a peasant top?


----------



## froggy33

Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
A Vida with butt ruffles!








This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!





Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!

Jessica


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
> A Vida with butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!
> 
> Jessica




Awesome stuff.  And how cool that you would post a Minnie Vida today, as my little cousin just asked me for one with 'Minnie on the front and Mickey on the back'.  I have some red polka dot, and some black polka dot, and I had planned on trying to find some white on white for the front panel.  I was just wondering if maybe I needed another colour, but yours looks great, so I think I will just go with what I have.  

Of course, since she wants Mickey on the back there will be no butt ruffles, and my appliques will probably be just plain old Mickey heads, with a bow for Minnie, so it won't be as cool as yours.  (I just won't let her see this pic and I will be fine )


----------



## froggy33

Ha!  Glad I could help!  This is probably one of my favorite appliques I have done!  I used a suede-ish fabric for the gray and it just turned out awesome!


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
> A Vida with butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!
> 
> Jessica



Those are both really really adorable!!


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> So, in addition to making things for kids, I made a few new things for Zoe's furry friends. This is a modified Vida - basically a twirl skirt on the Vida bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also attempted to make bows for the first time. I think they came out pretty cute but I decided it would have been better to do them at the same time if I wanted them to be about the same size.  They're fine now but I had to keep tweaking the second as I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were feeling left out so I put some knit scraps to good use for a fun little hoody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I did a version of my Zoe skirt for Miss Kitty. I still need to make a top to match but that's on hold for now as I focus on sewing for kids again.



Cute "doll" outfits.  I love making dolly clothes to match.  And you did great on the bows.  My DDs are 29 and 23 now and I always made ALL of their bows. Now I am making them for DGDs. It saves soooo much money and then they match perfectly too!

I would love to have the Zoe skirt pattern (the child size).  Can we get it somewhere already?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am enjoying all the awesome outfits for kids and dolls!  Keep the gorgeous things coming   Today my son's school is celebrating Read Across America.  My son insisited on wearing a Cat in the Hat shirt and a Yertle the Turtle hat.  Here are some photos of him before leaving for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was still wearing the hat when I visited his class to read them Yertle the Turtle.  I guess that means he really likes it.
> 
> Dawn



Too cute!  I bet all the kids were envying him and his "yertle" hat.  That is precious that he was still wearing it.



froggy33 said:


> Thank you!  I had planned on going much more elaborate on the V-day dress, but time ran out and I got tired of doing ruffles.  It turned out cute though!
> My little ham!  She totally poses for pics (and she's only 19mths).  She really like those boots.  They make them in green for little boys - so cute!
> 
> I can't wait to finish this PhD!!  It's been 5.5 years already!  Now, I have no idea what I am going to do with it, but I'll have it!



What field is your PhD in? 



froggy33 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
> A Vida with butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!
> 
> Jessica



Love the Vida.  Super appliques on both.  You always have such unique ideas.

I am making Vidas for my DGDs for Easter.  I am not doing Disney and I don't want to make it strictly Easter because I want them to wear them through the summer.  I am making them out of all Sis Boom fabrics.  Any ideas for some unique appliques?  I do all of mine by hand too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

**Toadstool**


> I love buying from Chez Ami. Wazoodle has some good ones too, but it took them 2 months to ship my last order. Maybe others have had better experience with them though. They claim my order was lost.
> Chez Ami has GREAT sales. Sign up for their newsletters. Sew Baby has some yummy soft knits too.



YAY!!  Thank you so much, these are fantastic sites!   I love the print selection at Chez Ami too  I don't know why, but between Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Hancock- there just isn't a huge selection of knits.  Only JoAnns carries rib knits, and they are an hour round trip so driving out there is a pain!  

I'm just drooling over these selections!!  I better hurry up and use up some fabric around here, so I can justify some shopping!! 

Have a a FUN trip!!  I hope you come home with what I think you're coming home with too!


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> What field is your PhD in?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Vida.  Super appliques on both.  You always have such unique ideas.



Thank you so much!

I am getting my PhD in Pathology and Laboratory Medicine.  I do research on mice to study the formation of the vasculature (blood vessels).  It relates to cancer and heart disease.

I just had a meeting to determine if I am ready or not, and I am close.  A few last things to do, so hopefully June/July!!!

Jessica


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was poking around for inspiration before our last trip.  We don't get to go again until December, but I'm hoping to get a head start this time.  

Here are a few of my projects (some self-made, semi-self-made and "put together" from existing pieces) in action...





Flower bow and DS's Prince Eric costume (that's barely visible )





Skirt and little white panels, top is from dress-up outfit





Tie-dye!





DS's shirt, DNiece's dress, backpack and headband/bow





DS's Prince Charming outfit





DS's outfit





Both outfits





DS's Prince Philip and DNiece's Briar Rose





Mom's FP costume, my Lilo, DS's Snow Prince and DNiece's skirt





Shirts



I hope to do a lot more "from scratch" this time around!!  Hopefully I can make some things as FABULOUS as the ones that are always on this thread!!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4399461563_32f2236111_s.jpg


I am trying to post the Dr. Seuss pajamas I made.  Hopefully, this works but at least I tried to post a picture.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

9 pages and I'm finally caught up!!!  I didn't even try to multi-quote because I started reading this at lunch on my phone, and finally finished just now...awesome stuff posted here since Friday night!  I can't decide on a favorite because it got better and better as I went along.  

And here's why I've been MIA...it was the business trip from Hades.  We were at the DTD Hilton, not usually a bad place, not usually a bad meeting, we've attended both before.  I am sad that PI is gone...Jelly Rolls at the Boardwalk is a sorry subsitute for the Adventurers Club.  We ate in the hotel, and then went out for the night, it wasn't a late one, and I only had a glass of wine with dinner, but in the middle of the night I woke with a sour stomach, and it went downhill from there.  I took some Alka Seltzer, it's all I had with me, but it usually works.  The next thing I know I'm waking up on the bathroom floor.  It took several attempts to get back to bed.  By that time my room mate woke up and asked me if I was ok.  I don't know what happened, but I was dizzy and nauseous.  She gave me the trash can and I fell asleep, only to wake violently ill 30 minutes later.  I was sick the rest of the night, then the other end started.  And then the toilet quit working.  We got that fixed and soon it was time to get up for the meeting.  Boss's rule is, you can go out at night, but must make it the next day.  I've never had this problem before, but there is usually someone in our group hungover, and he's not too happy with them.  I finally manage to get up and moving, and the toilet quits again.  Lucky for me my insides have calmed down, and I'm just dizzy.  My head and backside is sore, I think I passed out and landed bottom first and then smacked my head.  I made it to the meeting, and sat zombie-like until the end of the day.  Even if I wanted to go home, I couldn't, I was stuck with the group.  When I got home I slept for 16 hours, and napped on and off the past 2 days.  Today I went to work, and apologized to my boss, but he said he knew I was sick and not hungover, he just didn't realize how sick.  I'm feeling better now, but have a bruised hiney and sore head, and no desire to go to the DTD Hilton again!


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom said:


> 9 pages and I'm finally caught up!!!  I didn't even try to multi-quote because I started reading this at lunch on my phone, and finally finished just now...awesome stuff posted here since Friday night!  I can't decide on a favorite because it got better and better as I went along.
> 
> And here's why I've been MIA...it was the business trip from Hades.  We were at the DTD Hilton, not usually a bad place, not usually a bad meeting, we've attended both before.  I am sad that PI is gone...Jelly Rolls at the Boardwalk is a sorry subsitute for the Adventurers Club.  We ate in the hotel, and then went out for the night, it wasn't a late one, and I only had a glass of wine with dinner, but in the middle of the night I woke with a sour stomach, and it went downhill from there.  I took some Alka Seltzer, it's all I had with me, but it usually works.  The next thing I know I'm waking up on the bathroom floor.  It took several attempts to get back to bed.  By that time my room mate woke up and asked me if I was ok.  I don't know what happened, but I was dizzy and nauseous.  She gave me the trash can and I fell asleep, only to wake violently ill 30 minutes later.  I was sick the rest of the night, then the other end started.  And then the toilet quit working.  We got that fixed and soon it was time to get up for the meeting.  Boss's rule is, you can go out at night, but must make it the next day.  I've never had this problem before, but there is usually someone in our group hungover, and he's not too happy with them.  I finally manage to get up and moving, and the toilet quits again.  Lucky for me my insides have calmed down, and I'm just dizzy.  My head and backside is sore, I think I passed out and landed bottom first and then smacked my head.  I made it to the meeting, and sat zombie-like until the end of the day.  Even if I wanted to go home, I couldn't, I was stuck with the group.  When I got home I slept for 16 hours, and napped on and off the past 2 days.  Today I went to work, and apologized to my boss, but he said he knew I was sick and not hungover, he just didn't realize how sick.  I'm feeling better now, but have a bruised hiney and sore head, and no desire to go to the DTD Hilton again!



Sorry about your trip.  If it's any consoluation that same bug is running around here too.  Don't blame it on the hotel.  I think there is some form of it going on all across our wonderful nation.


----------



## aboveH20

My week at Disney came and went too quickly.  I got eye strain from looking for creations that may have come from this board.  I saw a couple pillowcase dresses, and one _possible _Heathersue applique.  I might have seen more if clothes weren't covered by ponchos or snowsuits (okay, not quite that cold, but below average for Feb.)

a couple quickies from trying to read 8 days' worth of goodies. . . 

*tricia* - love the "Frankenstein" jammies, wish I had thought of that years ago

*Granna *- I was hoping my son might be stationed in Hawaii or San Diego, but he's 3 hours from home, no exotic vacations for me!

*Haganfam5* - your Tiana - WOW

*toadstool* - as the official president of the I Love "it's a small world" ride (yeah, I made that up), I love your friends around the world creation

*ellenbenny* - I'm in the same boat with no princesses to sew for.  I used to tell my sons that I couldn't wait for granddaughters.  When he was 19 my younger son asked how you know if you're ready to get married.  (I said look at your driver's license.  If it says you're 19, you're not ready.) That was a couple years ago, but I no longer do anything to indicate that I want granddaughters any time soon.  

You people impress me.  You can sew, take and upload photos, and you don't seem to have the typos in your posts that invade mine! 


PS  I'll have to see if there is a thread for people addicted to using smileys.


----------



## revrob

MYAROSE - SUPER BIG GIVE UPDATE!

Making Magic requires lots of Pixie Dust! I'm amazed at what so many have so generously given to make a little girls wish come true!
MyaRose is going to Disney World! We are SO CLOSE to meeting our goal that will make their trip EXTRA SPECIAL! Only $125 more! What a miracle! 
Please read Mya's story here 
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris

WANT MORE INFO?  PLEASE FOLLOW THIS LINK!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69012/719024


----------



## RMAMom

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I do the appliqué 'by hand' as in on my machine but not using a digitized design. I mostly get designs online - it feels like I'm always searching for new ideas. Once I find an image I like, I make a line drawing of it to use for the appliqué. I then crop and resize it as needed for the garment.



Thanks Lisa, I appreciate you taking the time to explain that. They really are amazing!



tricia said:


> Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.
> 
> These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.
> 
> Romper #1, Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper #2 Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2



I love these. Does the pattern have the option for less puffy sleeves. I have a Grandson due in June and I don't think his parents will be happy if I make him rompers with puffy sleeves.



froggy33 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
> A Vida with butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!
> 
> Jessica



Congratulations on the PHD and don't worry about where you'll use it. It will be there when you  need it. The dresses are great. I love the Walt & Mickey appliqué!

Mary


----------



## Haganfam5

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was poking around for inspiration before our last trip.  We don't get to go again until December, but I'm hoping to get a head start this time.
> 
> Here are a few of my projects (some self-made, semi-self-made and "put together" from existing pieces) in action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Prince Charming outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom's FP costume, my Lilo, DS's Snow Prince and DNiece's skirt
> 
> 
> I hope to do a lot more "from scratch" this time around!!  Hopefully I can make some things as FABULOUS as the ones that are always on this thread!!!



Oh, everything is so fabulous! I LOVE the Prince Charming on your son. The princess dresses are adorable too. Did you make the Ariel dress?  My favorite has to be your LILO dress. How cute is that? What a great idea.

Froggy33, the Vida is gorgeous!  love the colors. The Kyoko is just adorable too!

AboveH20, Thank you for the Tiana compliment!

LisaZoe, The animal outfits are Great! I love the skirt! Where do you find the time?

tinkerbellemom- Sorry to hear about your horrible time. Those stomach bugs just stink!


----------



## syncsk8mom

OH I need a little HELP!!!!

I can't find the tutorial in the bookmarks for the Minnie Head Hair clips.  I made both Tessa and Phoebe's in the hoop, now I need to attach the clips, but I don't know how.  Cna someone help me find the tutorial.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> I love these. Does the pattern have the option for less puffy sleeves. I have a Grandson due in June and I don't think his parents will be happy if I make him rompers with puffy sleeves.
> 
> 
> Mary



I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!

















Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> Sorry about your trip.  If it's any consoluation that same bug is running around here too.  Don't blame it on the hotel.  I think there is some form of it going on all across our wonderful nation.



Thanks.  I wasn't blaming the hotel except for the broken toilet part.  That couldn't have come at a more annoying time!  I think there were sewer issues on our floor, I kept getting whifs of it as we walked down the hallway.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs147.snc3/17457_424175335326_575830326_10730912_8236575_n.jpg
> 
> How do I make it show up? Or can I not?








I put the directions in the first post. 

I love that picture! 



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys!
> Is there a matrix or something for sizing up patterns?  I checked the links but I can't locate it.
> I have a size 7 and and size 12 girls to sew for.
> 
> Also, can you recommend a pattern for a 11-12 year old?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Could you please tell me what you term you are using to search for it? I think I have it in the bookmarks several different times and ways, but people have a really hard time finding it. It's under alterations and garment size charts as:
Scaling chart for resizing patterns by CarlaC
Sizing Down a pattern THANK YOU CARLA!!!!!
CarlaC make a pattern smaller
CarlaC Make a Pattern larger

I'm not sure how to make it easier to find, and would love some suggestions! 



HeatherSue said:


> I just posted on the Big Give board about a special family (Mya, who I posted about earlier in the week)!  Please go and check this one out!  This is not an average big give, it's something a little different.  This is a chance to do something huge for this little girl and her family!
> 
> Time is of the essence, so please check it out as soon as possible!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69012&threadid=719024&page=1#5678486
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -



Heather thank you so much for doing this! 





lauralong81 said:


> Wowzas, you ladies always turn out some amazing stuff, but the dresses posted the last couple of days... I AM IN AWE!!!!  Talk about some creative/innovative stuff.  Amazing. My kudos and thanks to all of you for being such a great example and sharing... I strive to turn out stuff like you guys do!
> 
> That said.... just wondering for all the mammas that make their little princesses dresses out there, do you ever make yourselves coordinating tops to go with?  I was thinking of doing something to coordinate with my DD for our upcoming trip... why should she get to have all the fun??  Of course, I'm not thinking full-blown princess gown or anything, but maybe a peasent top in yellow, a Belle-inspired type thing... maybe a Minnie-dot accent on a top or something.... has anyone ever done this sort of thing?  Any ideas?  Trying to make it look a bit more adult/mature, but only for DH's sake - he said he's glad Disney has a rule about adults wearing costumes.... bah humbug!
> 
> TIA!
> -laura



I've wore several princified outfits to Disney:
Arminda and Lydia were wearing Belle and Ariel when I wore this:





Heather and I wore Fairy Godmother and Evil Stepmother shirts to 1900 Park Faire  The girls were Cindy, Anastasia, and Drizella, Corey was the Duke, and Sawyer was Prince Charming. 
Here we are:




The Duke:





I've also worn a Snow White outfit, blue shirt with red ribbons sewn on the shoulders, and yellow capris and a Belle shirt: yellow t-shirt with yellow tulle over the shoulders and red rose ribbons sewn on. 
I can't seem to remember WHEN I wore these though and can't find my pictures! 

ETA: Found pictures:














Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the kind support. It's been really stressful the last few weeks.
> As of this evening, it looks like we are looking at the second to last week in March!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I really dont want to go in April because when we return Hannah goes back to the eye doctor and we will most likely be planning for her surgery sometime during the month.
> Sadly, Grampy will miss Megan's 4th birthday.
> I desperately want to do Hannah's Easter dress before we leave- and I have to order the fabric and pattern!!
> Since we wont be spending Easter with them I want the girls to look their best.
> Mom says he is doing well, driving and getting about, but still wont be able to "play" with Megan the way he used to. I know comotion tires him and I will do my best to keep things from being crazy. I think DH is going to come after all.
> Im so worried that the next time I see him he will be in hospice. Or worse. Please pray that we have a peaceful, happy visit with him.
> 
> With all of this going on I have a request to make.....
> 
> Is there a chance that someone would be willing to take over doing 4 embroidered t shirts for the adults for my Big Give family??? This totally stinks, but I dont know how I am going to have time to do them now. I REALLY wanted to do this. This Wendy's big give.
> I can tell you what I had planned.




Oh honey, I wish you didn't have to go through this. I'm glad you are going to be able to go see him. 




Whoever is taking over the t-shirts (NOT YOU WENDY!), please let me know. 

Froggy- Cuteness! And, congrats!



tricia said:


>


Love them! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am enjoying all the awesome outfits for kids and dolls!  Keep the gorgeous things coming   Today my son's school is celebrating Read Across America.  My son insisited on wearing a Cat in the Hat shirt and a Yertle the Turtle hat.  Here are some photos of him before leaving for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was still wearing the hat when I visited his class to read them Yertle the Turtle.  I guess that means he really likes it.
> 
> Dawn


So cute!!! What a great idea! 




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was poking around for inspiration before our last trip.  We don't get to go again until December, but I'm hoping to get a head start this time.
> I hope to do a lot more "from scratch" this time around!!  Hopefully I can make some things as FABULOUS as the ones that are always on this thread!!!



Hi! Yes, I remember you! I love the pictures! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Even if I wanted to go home, I couldn't, I was stuck with the group.  When I got home I slept for 16 hours, and napped on and off the past 2 days.



OH no! You poor thing, it's bad enough to be sick, but so much worse when you aren't even home, have a roommate, a broken toilet, AND have to go to work!  



syncsk8mom said:


> OH I need a little HELP!!!!
> 
> I can't find the tutorial in the bookmarks for the Minnie Head Hair clips.  I made both Tessa and Phoebe's in the hoop, now I need to attach the clips, but I don't know how.  Cna someone help me find the tutorial.
> 
> THANKS!!!!!



It in the embroidery machine section.


----------



## littlepeppers

ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...



If I could have more kids, I would just so you could make me some things.

They are too cool.  

What romper pattern are you using?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, everything is so fabulous! I LOVE the Prince Charming on your son. The princess dresses are adorable too. Did you make the Ariel dress?  My favorite has to be your LILO dress. How cute is that? What a great idea.



Aww!  Thank you!!  I'm always nervous when I post something here.   I didn't make the Ariel dress, just her little flower bow.  I want to attempt sort of a mermaid fin-like skirt for DNiece this time, though.  Good thing I have nine months!!

I LOVE my Lilo dress!!!  Unfortunately, the red dress bled onto the white leaves.  I finally found a bleach pen (after looking since last summer when I was tie-dying Mickey heads), so hopefully I can resurrect it. 



ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...



  Those are TOO adorable!!!!  I love the baskets!  OK, I think I'm going to have to make myself a little home here on this thread this time so I can learn from the masters!!



teresajoy said:


> I put the directions in the first post.
> 
> I love that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me what you term you are using to search for it? I think I have it in the bookmarks several different times and ways, but people have a really hard time finding it. It's under alterations and garment size charts as:
> Scaling chart for resizing patterns by CarlaC
> Sizing Down a pattern THANK YOU CARLA!!!!!
> CarlaC make a pattern smaller
> CarlaC Make a Pattern larger
> 
> I'm not sure how to make it easier to find, and would love some suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> Heather thank you so much for doing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wore several princified outfits to Disney:
> Arminda and Lydia were wearing Belle and Ariel when I wore this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather and I wore Fairy Godmother and Evil Stepmother shirts to 1900 Park Faire  The girls were Cindy, Anastasia, and Drizella, Corey was the Duke, and Sawyer was Prince Charming.
> Here we are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also worn a Snow White outfit, blue shirt with red ribbons sewn on the shoulders, and yellow capris and a Belle shirt: yellow t-shirt with yellow tulle over the shoulders and red rose ribbons sewn on.
> I can't seem to remember WHEN I wore these though and can't find my pictures!
> 
> ETA: Found pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Hi! Yes, I remember you! I love the pictures!



Yea!  I was sure I'd disappeared into oblivion since I've just been lurking on the last, oh, sixteen threads since last summer.  You guys sure move fast!

I  your grown-up princess outfits!  So something I would wear.  I did the yellow skirt and layered red and blue shirts for the P&PP a couple years ago.  I have a pink dress that would be just perfect...


----------



## ellenbenny

littlepeppers said:


> What romper pattern are you using?



Thank you for your kind comments!

The romper pattern is the Carly Reversible Bubble romper by CarlaC found on youcanmakethis.com


----------



## bean

I just got the Farbenmix/Studio Tantrum book and love it. I've made a couple of the Insa skirts and they went together very easily. Now I'm ready to tackle the Feliz pattern. So my question is about a ruffler. I'd like to buy one but am confused about if I'm looking at the right one. I have the Brother CE 5000 (the machine from Wally World) which I think is low shank? Not even really sure what that means. I see a ruffler on Amazon that is $26 by Distinctive that says it fits all low shank machines. Anyone have any advice? I'd like to add bunches of ruffles but get really annoyed with hand gathering looong pieces. Thanks!!


----------



## Haganfam5

Teresa, I didn't quote you because I would take up a page but your Princessified dress, shirts and outfits. I think Snow White is my favorite. You look so adorable. What great ideas you have.


----------



## SpectroMouse

Hey Guys - 

I have been a lurker since the very first Disboutiquers Thread. I have seen more amazing things than I could imagine possible!  I don't really sew, but am mildly crafty, so am going to register and see if there is someting I can do to help with the big give!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was poking around for inspiration before our last trip.  We don't get to go again until December, but I'm hoping to get a head start this time.
> 
> Here are a few of my projects (some self-made, semi-self-made and "put together" from existing pieces) in action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Prince Charming outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Prince Philip and DNiece's Briar Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom's FP costume, my Lilo, DS's Snow Prince and DNiece's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts
> 
> I hope to do a lot more "from scratch" this time around!!  Hopefully I can make some things as FABULOUS as the ones that are always on this thread!!!



I just love everything. Where did you get to meet the Prince's? Is this in the tent? Your DS Prince outfits are outstanding. Was he okay with being a Prince? I know how boys can be sometimes. And your Lilo top was a great idea. Did you do an applique of Tink on the tye die? I think that was a great idea to. I do alot of put together outfits. I don't know why. I guess I think it will be easier on me? But it's not necessarily. Looking forward to what else you come up with. 



teresajoy said:


> I've wore several princified outfits to Disney:
> Arminda and Lydia were wearing Belle and Ariel when I wore this:
> [IMG]http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs280.snc1/10731_151022208159_677208159_2694054_3635945_n.jpg
> 
> .



I never thought to do anything for myself. I guess I'm just too busy with Kirsta. I love the Aurora on th dress. She would have even been cute peeking out on the white tank.


----------



## cydswipe

tricia said:


> Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.
> 
> These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.
> 
> Romper #1, Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romper #2 Side #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side #2




Darling.... really really really cute!


----------



## tvgirlmin

froggy33 said:


>


Jessica - way to go on the PhD!  Woo Hoo!  And I love the Valentines Dress - you always make great stuff!



tricia said:


>


The rompers are so cute!  This is my fave...gotta love that red!



LisaZoe said:


>


Great job on all of it!  Love the twirl added to the vida - neat idea!  And the bows look great!!!  I have been thinking of trying my hand at bowmaking, but just haven't done it yet....those are so cute!



Mom2SamandJames said:


>



Awesome hat!!!  Hope he is having a great day!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Skirt and little white panels, top is from dress-up outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie-dye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's shirt, DNiece's dress, backpack and headband/bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Prince Charming outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's Prince Philip and DNiece's Briar Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom's FP costume, my Lilo, DS's Snow Prince and DNiece's skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts


Love all your creations, but your Lilo is my favorite!  Adorable!  And your son's prince charming is amazing, too!  Great job!

I'm finishing up Emmy's "pics with rabbits" dress today or tomorrow, and making Jack a matching tie.  Hers is a scallopini made into a dress (simply sweet top with ruffled straps).  Love, love, LOVE the scallopini!  So cute and much easier than it looks!  It's all done, I just have to embellish it.  The tie will be a challenge as I have never done that before!  Always up for something new...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!

Love the rompers and all the baby stuff!  Soooo cute!  I get to sew some baby stuff for an upcoming shower...I am so excited to have a baby to sew for!

Love the adult stuff again Teresa...I am not sure I am doing matching stuff for me this year but I am going to make a matching messenger bag for me.  So...I have a few to sew!


I re did all of my dining reservations yesterday.   I had to change a few things since DH has to fly back on that Tuesday of our week.  But I was happy to get all of the resturants that I was hopeful for.  We are not doing any character dining this trip...i know...crazy!  But with my picky eaters, character dining becomes somewhat of a waste on them.  But, we are doing the pirates and pals cruise as a surprise for them and they will get some character interaction then.  

DH will be home today from Vegas...YIPEE!...I hate it when he goes away!  Tomorrow we are going to Ikea to buy my new desk for my new baby!  Double Yipee!  So, Friday I should get to play with it with any luck!


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!



Everything is sooooo cute!!!  I think they will work well for a boy or girl.  

I am going to make a romper for my neighbors new little one.  I see that a lot of you embroider/applique on one side.  Do you think this would bother the babies skin at all when the applique side is underneath??

Thanks!


----------



## MrsBanks

Hi everyone,  I haven't posted in a while (since I haven't been sewing) - I've popped in to ask a favor.  If anyone here is a member of the Family Fun website could you please vote for me?  I've entered the cake I made for my DS's 8th birthday.  I'm going to try and post the link here, if not my entry is called "A Magical Birthday Cake".  Thanks "sew" much!!

http://family.go.com/2010-cake-contest/animals_and_characters/a-magical-birthday-cake-23632/


----------



## eeyore3847

ellenbenny said:


> Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...




wow! Love these...... Great inspiration. I hope to make some of those baskets in the future..fingers crossed!

Lori


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Everything is sooooo cute!!!  I think they will work well for a boy or girl.
> 
> I am going to make a romper for my neighbors new little one.  I see that a lot of you embroider/applique on one side.  Do you think this would bother the babies skin at all when the applique side is underneath??
> 
> Thanks!



maybe, on some children.  You never know, some have more sensitive skin than others.


----------



## pixeegrl

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to do a lot more "from scratch" this time around!!  Hopefully I can make some things as FABULOUS as the ones that are always on this thread!!!



Did you make the tink shirt too? If so, how did you do her shadow? Thanks! All your outfits were so cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...


For Cute!


----------



## NaeNae

????? Is anyone else having trouble staying logged in on the disboards?  I keep logging in and telling it to remember me and when I come back a little while later I'm no longer logged in.  It used to never do this, I could stay logged in all of the time.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

NaeNae said:


> ????? Is anyone else having trouble staying logged in on the disboards?  I keep logging in and telling it to remember me and when I come back a little while later I'm no longer logged in.  It used to never do this, I could stay logged in all of the time.



I was having this problem last week, but it finally started working for me


----------



## Haganfam5

A couple of things I wanted to share with you all if you have not seen them on FB yet:

What do you all think? Can you tell who inspired them?
















Been busy with school and trying to get my FB and Etsy business going. 

Oh, I have a question, a couple of things I have made I used some of Carla C's patterns.  I know I have read here before that I should acknowledge her patterns, if I use them to sell things. I have no problem doing that but where would I put that info?...on my Etsy listing? on my info in my FB page?  What do you ladies do? Thanks for all of your help everyone.


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some blankets, burp cloths, and little baskets to put everything in...



They look great. What a nice gift!



bean said:


> I just got the Farbenmix/Studio Tantrum book and love it. I've made a couple of the Insa skirts and they went together very easily. Now I'm ready to tackle the Feliz pattern. So my question is about a ruffler. I'd like to buy one but am confused about if I'm looking at the right one. I have the Brother CE 5000 (the machine from Wally World) which I think is low shank? Not even really sure what that means. I see a ruffler on Amazon that is $26 by Distinctive that says it fits all low shank machines. Anyone have any advice? I'd like to add bunches of ruffles but get really annoyed with hand gathering looong pieces. Thanks!!


I just got that foot myself just last week. I haven't even had a chance to play with it yet but it fits my white machine with is really identical to my brother. This link may help with which foot you have.
http://www.clotilde.com/pages/which_foot.html

OK I'm off to dinner with DH. We were married 26 years ago today and I have been looking forward to this dinner with him for a few weeks now! 
Mary


----------



## NaeNae

RMAMom said:


> OK I'm off to dinner with DH. We were married 26 years ago today and I have been looking forward to this dinner with him for a few weeks now!
> Mary



Congratulations, Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## revrob

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, I have a question, a couple of things I have made I used some of Carla C's patterns.  I know I have read here before that I should acknowledge her patterns, if I use them to sell things. I have no problem doing that but where would I put that info?...on my Etsy listing? on my info in my FB page?  What do you ladies do? Thanks for all of your help everyone.



I may be wrong, but I do not believe that Carla requires that you include in listings that you have used her patterns.  Some other pattern designers may require that, but I do not believe that Carla does.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Sorry I'm so full of questions lately!  I just got the new JoAnn's flyer today, and there is a section of 8 coupons all good for the same week...  Granted some of them are for floral and framing, but I see at least four could apply to fabric and then two on notions.  

I was wondering since you can only use one coupon per purchase if anyone has ever tried to just make several "purchases" in one visit??  I live an hour round trip away from my JoAnns, so it's probably not feasible to visit them every day next week 

Just wondering...


----------



## t-beri

I agree w/ Shannon, I don't think that Carla asks for any kind of acknowledgment.  

What a generous baby gift!  I love the bubble w/ the giraffe AND the boxes, I'd like to make a few of those for my girls' room.


----------



## dogodisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry I'm so full of questions lately!  I just got the new JoAnn's flyer today, and there is a section of 8 coupons all good for the same week...  Granted some of them are for floral and framing, but I see at least four could apply to fabric and then two on notions.
> 
> I was wondering since you can only use one coupon per purchase if anyone has ever tried to just make several "purchases" in one visit??  I live an hour round trip away from my JoAnns, so it's probably not feasible to visit them every day next week
> 
> Just wondering...



At my local Joann's I have been able to use more than one coupon at a time. They just couldn't be on the same item. 
I haven't gotten the new flyer. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrrow.  When are the coupons for?


----------



## ellenbenny

Haganfam5 said:


> A couple of things I wanted to share with you all if you have not seen them on FB yet:
> 
> What do you all think? Can you tell who inspired them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy with school and trying to get my FB and Etsy business going.
> 
> Oh, I have a question, a couple of things I have made I used some of Carla C's patterns.  I know I have read here before that I should acknowledge her patterns, if I use them to sell things. I have no problem doing that but where would I put that info?...on my Etsy listing? on my info in my FB page?  What do you ladies do? Thanks for all of your help everyone.



The dresses are great, particularly love the aurora one!


----------



## McDuck

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry I'm so full of questions lately!  I just got the new JoAnn's flyer today, and there is a section of 8 coupons all good for the same week...  Granted some of them are for floral and framing, but I see at least four could apply to fabric and then two on notions.
> 
> I was wondering since you can only use one coupon per purchase if anyone has ever tried to just make several "purchases" in one visit??  I live an hour round trip away from my JoAnns, so it's probably not feasible to visit them every day next week
> 
> Just wondering...



I learned something recently from the coupon websites I've been frequenting.  Purchase and transaction are two different things, at least in the grocery store world.  Every item you get is a purchase on your receipt, whereas all your purchases on a single receipt is a transaction.  I don't know if your JoAnn's sees it this way, but I know Bed Bath & Beyond does.


----------



## babynala

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry I'm so full of questions lately!  I just got the new JoAnn's flyer today, and there is a section of 8 coupons all good for the same week...  Granted some of them are for floral and framing, but I see at least four could apply to fabric and then two on notions.
> 
> I was wondering since you can only use one coupon per purchase if anyone has ever tried to just make several "purchases" in one visit??  I live an hour round trip away from my JoAnns, so it's probably not feasible to visit them every day next week
> 
> Just wondering...



I'm pretty sure that you can use multiple coupons in one transaction but they each have to have a unique bar code.  For example you can not use 2 of the same 40% off coupons from 2 different copies of the same flyer (for example, if your friend gave you her coupon you could not use it and your coupon) or 2 copies of the same printed coupon from an e-mail.  I have been able to use multiple  coupons in one transaction from different sources or from different e-mails.  Hope this has not caused you more confusion.  I have not gotten a new JoAnn's flyer yet and was planning on heading there tomorrow morning, oh well.


----------



## mrsksomeday

I meant to post these here after our November trip, but just didn't get around to it. Piper one of your lovely DISboutiquers was kind enough to be a Fairy Godmother to our step-granddaughter. We took her, her brother, her Mom, and my son with us for their first Disney trip. I wanted to show how wonderful Hannah looked in all her outfits:

























We got compliments all week on the outfits, but this by far was everyone's favorite:












She said she needed a prince so my son, stepped in:







I just can't ever thank Piper enough for what she did for our pixie, the customs made the trip that much more magical.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Haganfam5

revrob said:


> I may be wrong, but I do not believe that Carla requires that you include in listings that you have used her patterns.  Some other pattern designers may require that, but I do not believe that Carla does.





t-beri said:


> I agree w/ Shannon, I don't think that Carla asks for any kind of acknowledgment.



Thank you ladies.  I just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. I just love her patterns soooo much!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

dogodisney said:


> At my local Joann's I have been able to use more than one coupon at a time. They just couldn't be on the same item.
> I haven't gotten the new flyer. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrrow.  When are the coupons for?



Cool, I guess I'll give it a try next week then.  I guess it can't hurt to ask at least.

As for coupons there is a 40% on any reg. priced item valid through the 20th of this month, and then the coupons I was wondering about are all for just next week the 7th-13th 

1- 40% notions only
2- 40% fabric
3- 40% reg. priced item (which could also be one piece of cut fabric)
1- 50% reg. priced item
and then 3-40% off reg. priced craft, floral or framing item

I was like "whoa baby, that's a lot of coupons for just ONE WEEK!"


----------



## Diz-Mommy

whoops, looks like a missed a coupon...there's another 50% off reg. priced item just for the week of the 7th on the inner cover   also only for the week of the 7th


----------



## tricia

Since I live in Canada I don't get the Joanns coupons, but I will be in Buffalo on the 13th and will be shopping there.  Is there an online place to get these same coupons?  Do they usually have flyers in the store? (I think i remember no)


----------



## desparatelydisney

froggy33 said:


> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!



Really beautiful, Jessica.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was poking around for inspiration before our last trip.  We don't get to go again until December, but I'm hoping to get a head start this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie-dye!



Everything looks great but I especially LOVE the tie dye.



syncsk8mom said:


> OH I need a little HELP!!!!
> 
> I can't find the tutorial in the bookmarks for the Minnie Head Hair clips.  I made both Tessa and Phoebe's in the hoop, now I need to attach the clips, but I don't know how.  Cna someone help me find the tutorial.
> 
> THANKS!!!!!



Hi!  Hope you have found my tutorial by now.  You just a cut a little slit in the back big enough to slide your clip into.  Or, alternatively, you could sew a pony tail holder to the back.  So glad that others are making these.  Wasn't it fun?



For those of you who have seen this on facebook already, sorry for the redundancy.  I made this minnie dot scallopini using heather's mickey swirl.  Catie has on the first A-line I ever made her from last year.  I intend to make a portrait peasant with Heather's "I <3 Minnie" on it to go with it but just haven't gotten to it yet.






upclose of the Mickey Swirl....


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm STILL working on my Alice set (couldn't find the bodice pattern pieces!!) but I did have some fun making an Alice inspired mini top hat!  Here's a sneak peek that I posted on Facebook


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tricia said:


> Since I live in Canada I don't get the Joanns coupons, but I will be in Buffalo on the 13th and will be shopping there.  Is there an online place to get these same coupons?  Do they usually have flyers in the store? (I think i remember no)



My shop usually has flyers with one 40% coupon, but the flyer they mail out is always different from the in-store flyer.  Have a fun trip!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

SallyfromDE said:


> I just love everything. Where did you get to meet the Prince's? Is this in the tent? Your DS Prince outfits are outstanding. Was he okay with being a Prince? I know how boys can be sometimes. And your Lilo top was a great idea. Did you do an applique of Tink on the tye die? I think that was a great idea to. I do alot of put together outfits. I don't know why. I guess I think it will be easier on me? But it's not necessarily. Looking forward to what else you come up with.



Thanks!!  He LOVED it, and asked if he could be Prince Charming next time.  He's a real ham and ate up all the attention he received. 



tvgirlmin said:


> Love all your creations, but your Lilo is my favorite!  Adorable!  And your son's prince charming is amazing, too!  Great job!



Thanks!!  My niece was Stitch at the second MNSSHP we attended, so I got to wear it twice!  I wish I'd made his costume bigger!!  He wants to be PC again this year, and he's already outgrown that costume. 



pixeegrl said:


> Did you make the tink shirt too? If so, how did you do her shadow? Thanks! All your outfits were so cute!



I just darkened a picture of her.  There are lots of Disney silhouettes online, though, and I just printed Tink on light transfer paper and ironed her on.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> I was having this problem last week, but it finally started working for me



Ditto...it was extremely annoying, but it hasn't happened in about a week (knock on wood!!).



desparatelydisney said:


> Everything looks great but I especially LOVE the tie dye.



I love tie-dying!!  I'm by NO means an expert (or even good at it), so I love that I never really know what I'm going to get once we wash.  Lots of fun!


----------



## dogodisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> Cool, I guess I'll give it a try next week then.  I guess it can't hurt to ask at least.
> 
> As for coupons there is a 40% on any reg. priced item valid through the 20th of this month, and then the coupons I was wondering about are all for just next week the 7th-13th
> 
> 1- 40% notions only
> 2- 40% fabric
> 3- 40% reg. priced item (which could also be one piece of cut fabric)
> 1- 50% reg. priced item
> and then 3-40% off reg. priced craft, floral or framing item
> 
> I was like "whoa baby, that's a lot of coupons for just ONE WEEK!"





Diz-Mommy said:


> whoops, looks like a missed a coupon...there's another 50% off reg. priced item just for the week of the 7th on the inner cover   also only for the week of the 7th




Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!


I love the bubbles and boxes, they are so adorable! 


Haganfam5 said:


> Teresa, I didn't quote you because I would take up a page but your Princessified dress, shirts and outfits. I think Snow White is my favorite. You look so adorable. What great ideas you have.


Thank you!  I actually had some people ask to take my picture when I was wearing the Snow White! I'm not sure if it was because they liked it or thought I was an incredible dork, but it was fun! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I  your grown-up princess outfits!  So something I would wear.  I did the yellow skirt and layered red and blue shirts for the P&PP a couple years ago.  I have a pink dress that would be just perfect...



I used Heathersue's design for the Aurora. It was fun, and so comfy!



SpectroMouse said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> I have been a lurker since the very first Disboutiquers Thread. I have seen more amazing things than I could imagine possible!  I don't really sew, but am mildly crafty, so am going to register and see if there is someting I can do to help with the big give!


 




SallyfromDE said:


> I never thought to do anything for myself. I guess I'm just too busy with Kirsta. I love the Aurora on th dress. She would have even been cute peeking out on the white tank.


I bet you could come up with such cute things for yourself!!! You are so creative like that! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love the adult stuff again Teresa...I am not sure I am doing matching stuff for me this year but I am going to make a matching messenger bag for me.  So...I have a few to sew!


A matching bag is a neat idea! 



NaeNae said:


> ????? Is anyone else having trouble staying logged in on the disboards? I keep logging in and telling it to remember me and when I come back a little while later I'm no longer logged in.  It used to never do this, I could stay logged in all of the time.



I didn't today, but it has been driving me crazy for the past week or so! 



Haganfam5 said:


> A couple of things I wanted to share with you all if you have not seen them on FB yet:
> 
> What do you all think? Can you tell who inspired them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy with school and trying to get my FB and Etsy business going.
> 
> Oh, I have a question, a couple of things I have made I used some of Carla C's patterns.  I know I have read here before that I should acknowledge her patterns, if I use them to sell things. I have no problem doing that but where would I put that info?...on my Etsy listing? on my info in my FB page?  What do you ladies do? Thanks for all of your help everyone.


These are adorable!!! 



RMAMom said:


> They look great. What a nice gift!
> 
> 
> I just got that foot myself just last week. I haven't even had a chance to play with it yet but it fits my white machine with is really identical to my brother. This link may help with which foot you have.
> http://www.clotilde.com/pages/which_foot.html
> 
> OK I'm off to dinner with DH. We were married 26 years ago today and I have been looking forward to this dinner with him for a few weeks now!
> Mary



Congratulations!!!



mrsksomeday said:


> I just can't ever thank Piper enough for what she did for our pixie, the customs made the trip that much more magical.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



How sweet of Piper!!! What adorable pictures! 



desparatelydisney said:


>


I love the skirt!! That is really cute! 



2cutekidz said:


> I'm STILL working on my Alice set (couldn't find the bodice pattern pieces!!) but I did have some fun making an Alice inspired mini top hat!  Here's a sneak peek that I posted on Facebook



How did you make the hat? I can't wait to see the whole set.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry I'm so full of questions lately!  I just got the new JoAnn's flyer today, and there is a section of 8 coupons all good for the same week...  Granted some of them are for floral and framing, but I see at least four could apply to fabric and then two on notions.
> 
> I was wondering since you can only use one coupon per purchase if anyone has ever tried to just make several "purchases" in one visit??  I live an hour round trip away from my JoAnns, so it's probably not feasible to visit them every day next week
> 
> Just wondering...



At my JoAnns there's one cashier that will scan every single coupon on the flyer when you check out.  She wants to make sure that everyone gets all the discounts that may apply!

Deb


----------



## Granna4679

Haganfam5 said:


> A couple of things I wanted to share with you all if you have not seen them on FB yet:
> 
> What do you all think? Can you tell who inspired them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy with school and trying to get my FB and Etsy business going.
> 
> Oh, I have a question, a couple of things I have made I used some of Carla C's patterns.  I know I have read here before that I should acknowledge her patterns, if I use them to sell things. I have no problem doing that but where would I put that info?...on my Etsy listing? on my info in my FB page?  What do you ladies do? Thanks for all of your help everyone.



Absolutely stunning!  I especially like the Aurora dress.....my fav!!



RMAMom said:


> OK I'm off to dinner with DH. We were married 26 years ago today and I have been looking forward to this dinner with him for a few weeks now!
> Mary



Congratulations!  We just celebrated 28 years on Saturday!!



desparatelydisney said:


> For those of you who have seen this on facebook already, sorry for the redundancy.  I made this minnie dot scallopini using heather's mickey swirl.  Catie has on the first A-line I ever made her from last year.  I intend to make a portrait peasant with Heather's "I <3 Minnie" on it to go with it but just haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of the Mickey Swirl....



Very cute!!  Love the Mickey swirl too but you did a great job on the scallopini...

Just finished 2 more Big Give outfits tonight and blinged up some cowboy tshirts tonight (that I bought) for my little ones to wear to the rodeo on Saturday.  I think I am taking a break until Monday...


----------



## RMAMom

2cutekidz said:


> I'm STILL working on my Alice set (couldn't find the bodice pattern pieces!!) but I did have some fun making an Alice inspired mini top hat!  Here's a sneak peek that I posted on Facebook



Thats fabulous!!! I have a 16 yr old that would love that. Was that a pattern or did you do that with your own creative genius?


OK I just bit the bullet and ordered my embroidery machine. I blame Nini. 
I have been looking at that machine since she posted it and I couldn't stand it any longer. It will be my first embroidery machine so I have a few questions. I know that most of you prefer to order prewound bobbins but they only come in white or black that I can find.  Does this mean that my bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread? If so, which do I buy white or black or doesn't it matter. Also, what type of thread do I need, I was on the marathon site and noticed they have poly, cotton etc. is there something I should choose over another, are the mini spools OK? Lastly, what else do I need besides thread and bobbins. Thanks for your help

Mary


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!

Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Thats fabulous!!! I have a 16 yr old that would love that. Was that a pattern or did you do that with your own creative genius?
> 
> 
> OK I just bit the bullet and ordered my embroidery machine. I blame Nini.
> I have been looking at that machine since she posted it and I couldn't stand it any longer. It will be my first embroidery machine so I have a few questions. I know that most of you prefer to order prewound bobbins but they only come in white or black that I can find.  Does this mean that my bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread? If so, which do I buy white or black or doesn't it matter. Also, what type of thread do I need, I was on the marathon site and noticed they have poly, cotton etc. is there something I should choose over another, are the mini spools OK? Lastly, what else do I need besides thread and bobbins. Thanks for your help
> 
> Mary



Hey, I get blamed for everything around here except for Global Warming!  (which is ok with me...'cause most of the time I am guilty!)

Don't forget stabilizer....I bought almost one of every kind they had at Joann's to practice on.  While I have a couple of favorites, now that I am actually WORKING on projects instead of practicing, I'm expecting my favorites to change.

I have not bought any pre-wounds yet...next week the Sewing Expo is coming to town and I want to be able to get them without Shipping charges!  I have found that my regular sewing machine winds the bobbins better than the embroidery machine does...which I found very strange.




desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



I am sorry for spreading my 'cyber germs' to everyone....but it is an addiction I am loving!  I can't believe how easy it is to use and how wonderful they all stitch out!  When you add Heather's beautiful designs to the mix, you get professional looking results with minimal effort!





OK...what shoes does Minnie wear?  At first I thought she wore black Mary Janes, now I'm thinking it is yellow shoes...I know I shouldn't obsess over the shoes....but I admit!  I am!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

Astro Orbiter said:


> At my JoAnns there's one cashier that will scan every single coupon on the flyer when you check out.  She wants to make sure that everyone gets all the discounts that may apply!
> 
> Deb



I wish we had cashiers like that! 



RMAMom said:


> OK I just bit the bullet and ordered my embroidery machine. I blame Nini.
> I have been looking at that machine since she posted it and I couldn't stand it any longer. It will be my first embroidery machine so I have a few questions. I know that most of you prefer to order prewound bobbins but they only come in white or black that I can find.  Does this mean that my bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread? If so, which do I buy white or black or doesn't it matter. Also, what type of thread do I need, I was on the marathon site and noticed they have poly, cotton etc. is there something I should choose over another, are the mini spools OK? Lastly, what else do I need besides thread and bobbins. Thanks for your help
> 
> Mary



How exciting!!!
You will need some curved embroidery scissors too. 
NO, the bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread. Thank goodness, you would be changing the bobbin thread a LOT while stitching out a design! I've only used white, and have never had a problem. If you are doing something "In The Hoop", you would probably want to match the bobbin thread to the top thread around the edges. I've only used the rayon thread from Marathon. It works really well. You want the ones on this page:
http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I've never ordered thread from here, but they seem to have good prices:
http://www.designsbysick.com/threads61colors.php
The shipping is pretty high (I think it was $18 for me) since they ship from Cananda, but it still ends up pretty cheap. 


NiniMorris said:


> OK...what shoes does Minnie wear?  At first I thought she wore black Mary Janes, now I'm thinking it is yellow shoes...I know I shouldn't obsess over the shoes....but I admit!  I am!
> 
> Nini



Yes, they are yellow. What are you working on?


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I wish we had cashiers like that!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting!!!
> You will need some curved embroidery scissors too.
> NO, the bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread. Thank goodness, you would be changing the bobbin thread a LOT while stitching out a design! I've only used white, and have never had a problem. If you are doing something "In The Hoop", you would probably want to match the bobbin thread to the top thread around the edges. I've only used the rayon thread from Marathon. It works really well. You want the ones on this page:
> http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> 
> I've never ordered thread from here, but they seem to have good prices:
> http://www.designsbysick.com/threads61colors.php
> The shipping is pretty high (I think it was $18 for me) since they ship from Cananda, but it still ends up pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> Yes, they are yellow. What are you working on?



Thanks...well, actually ... I made a Precious dress out of Minnie dot fabric, an apron with a certain Chef Mickey design in the corner and was trying to decide what shoes the girls need to wear!  I am getting them each a pair of crocs, and was originally getting them the Mary Janes in black, and suddenly it dawned on me I think she wears yellow....heels I believe.  So we will be getting the girls some yellow crocs to wear.  Just have to decide if we are getting the Mary Janes or the Mickey ones!  As soon as I redo the smaller version of the dress I will be able to cross off one outfit!  Only 15 more for 7 people to go !

Waaaaay too much information...I know!


Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> How did you make the hat? I can't wait to see the whole set.





RMAMom said:


> Thats fabulous!!! I have a 16 yr old that would love that. Was that a pattern or did you do that with your own creative genius?
> Mary





I could not for the life of me figure out how to do the hat on my own so I found a simplicity pattern.  It was easy, and I think I'll be making more of them, it's so much fun!

http://www.simplicity.com/p-3071-girls-costumes.aspx

This is the one I used.  It has 2 different sizes (and the drawer was stuck so I couldn't reach the other one  )

http://www.simplicity.com/p-3073-misses-costumes.aspx


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



I got mine this past week.  I just got home last night from being out of town for a few days so I can't wait to figure out how to use it!


----------



## desparatelydisney

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I got mine this past week.  I just got home last night from being out of town for a few days so I can't wait to figure out how to use it!



 Now we're up to 5....I know there are more of us....or maybe we all just been stitching non-stop since we got them


----------



## McDuck

NEED PATTERN HELP

A friend of mine's daughter has dubbed her Ken Doll her DADDY Doll while Daddy is on deployment.  My friend wants to find or make a Seabee uniform for the Daddy Doll, does anyone have a clue where such a uniform pattern for a doll could be found?  The Seabee uniform is the same as the Navy camouflage uniform used to be before they switched to the blue digi-cam, just the pocket has the Seabee logo on it.  I tried Googling without much luck.

THANKS!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



I've had one for 3 years, but only just figured it out and did my first embroidery with it in October, does that count?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

McDuck said:


> NEED PATTERN HELP
> 
> A friend of mine's daughter has dubbed her Ken Doll her DADDY Doll while Daddy is on deployment.  My friend wants to find or make a Seabee uniform for the Daddy Doll, does anyone have a clue where such a uniform pattern for a doll could be found?  The Seabee uniform is the same as the Navy camouflage uniform used to be before they switched to the blue digi-cam, just the pocket has the Seabee logo on it.  I tried Googling without much luck.
> 
> THANKS!



Hmmm, have you done a search on Etsy?  If not you may be able to get someone to make you a pattern via Etsy's Alchemy request.  Sorry, I'm not much help, it's been YEARS since I've made Barbie clothes!


----------



## revrob

MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!  
You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:

MYAROSE BIG GIVE VALUE:
3 ROUND TRIP AIRFARE - $346 X 3 = $1038
5 NIGHTS RESORT STAY – SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT & SPA - $2194
DISNEY DINING PLAN – 2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $545
RENTAL CAR - $185
WALT DISNEY WORLD TICKETS – 9 SINGLE DAY PARK HOPPER TICKETS - $131 X 9 = $1179
SEA WORLD TICKETS – 2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $78.95 X 2 + 68.95 X 1 = $227
PRIVATE MEET & GREET WITH ELMO – PRICELESS
CAMERA TO CAPTURE THOSE SPECIAL MOMENTS - $100
EXTRA SD CARDS AND BATTERIES FOR CAMERA - $50
CARD & VISA EXPENSE - $5
INCIDENTAL MONEY - $800
(to include gas money for rental car, extra snacks needed, meals while not on Disney property, breakfasts, tips for Bell staff, tips for wait staff at meals, road tolls, souvenirs)
TOTAL = $6323 

WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## tmh0206

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



ME too!  and personally, I blame all of your creativity to my increasing addiction to making stuff!!!


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:
> 
> MYAROSE BIG GIVE VALUE:
> 3 ROUND TRIP AIRFARE - $346 X 3 = $1038
> 5 NIGHTS RESORT STAY  SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT & SPA - $2194
> DISNEY DINING PLAN  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $545
> RENTAL CAR - $185
> WALT DISNEY WORLD TICKETS  9 SINGLE DAY PARK HOPPER TICKETS - $131 X 9 = $1179
> SEA WORLD TICKETS  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $78.95 X 2 + 68.95 X 1 = $227
> PRIVATE MEET & GREET WITH ELMO  PRICELESS
> CAMERA TO CAPTURE THOSE SPECIAL MOMENTS - $100
> EXTRA SD CARDS AND BATTERIES FOR CAMERA - $50
> CARD & VISA EXPENSE - $5
> INCIDENTAL MONEY - $800
> (to include gas money for rental car, extra snacks needed, meals while not on Disney property, breakfasts, tips for Bell staff, tips for wait staff at meals, road tolls, souvenirs)
> TOTAL = $6323
> 
> WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



What a truly WONDERFUL BLESSING for this family!  The generosity, creativity, and love shown by those on this Big Give Board is just AMAZING!


----------



## DisneyKings

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



Me too!


----------



## DisneyKings

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:
> 
> MYAROSE BIG GIVE VALUE:
> 3 ROUND TRIP AIRFARE - $346 X 3 = $1038
> 5 NIGHTS RESORT STAY  SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT & SPA - $2194
> DISNEY DINING PLAN  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $545
> RENTAL CAR - $185
> WALT DISNEY WORLD TICKETS  9 SINGLE DAY PARK HOPPER TICKETS - $131 X 9 = $1179
> SEA WORLD TICKETS  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $78.95 X 2 + 68.95 X 1 = $227
> PRIVATE MEET & GREET WITH ELMO  PRICELESS
> CAMERA TO CAPTURE THOSE SPECIAL MOMENTS - $100
> EXTRA SD CARDS AND BATTERIES FOR CAMERA - $50
> CARD & VISA EXPENSE - $5
> INCIDENTAL MONEY - $800
> (to include gas money for rental car, extra snacks needed, meals while not on Disney property, breakfasts, tips for Bell staff, tips for wait staff at meals, road tolls, souvenirs)
> TOTAL = $6323
> 
> WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:
> 
> MYAROSE BIG GIVE VALUE:
> 3 ROUND TRIP AIRFARE - $346 X 3 = $1038
> 5 NIGHTS RESORT STAY  SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT & SPA - $2194
> DISNEY DINING PLAN  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $545
> RENTAL CAR - $185
> WALT DISNEY WORLD TICKETS  9 SINGLE DAY PARK HOPPER TICKETS - $131 X 9 = $1179
> SEA WORLD TICKETS  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $78.95 X 2 + 68.95 X 1 = $227
> PRIVATE MEET & GREET WITH ELMO  PRICELESS
> CAMERA TO CAPTURE THOSE SPECIAL MOMENTS - $100
> EXTRA SD CARDS AND BATTERIES FOR CAMERA - $50
> CARD & VISA EXPENSE - $5
> INCIDENTAL MONEY - $800
> (to include gas money for rental car, extra snacks needed, meals while not on Disney property, breakfasts, tips for Bell staff, tips for wait staff at meals, road tolls, souvenirs)
> TOTAL = $6323
> 
> WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



Wow.  I had hoped we could do something to atleast offset some of the expenses, because it sounds like mom wanted to make it happen no matter what, but this is incredible.  Now we know she'll have nothing to worry about other than caring for Mya and making wonderful memories.  Hopefully it will warm up a bit, it's so cold here now!  Scratch that, I just realized they come from PA...our 50's is better than all the snow they've had so far.


----------



## dogodisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> Cool, I guess I'll give it a try next week then.  I guess it can't hurt to ask at least.
> 
> As for coupons there is a 40% on any reg. priced item valid through the 20th of this month, and then the coupons I was wondering about are all for just next week the 7th-13th
> 
> 1- 40% notions only
> 2- 40% fabric
> 3- 40% reg. priced item (which could also be one piece of cut fabric)
> 1- 50% reg. priced item
> and then 3-40% off reg. priced craft, floral or framing item
> 
> I was like "whoa baby, that's a lot of coupons for just ONE WEEK!"



I got my flyer in the mail today. I checked the coupons and they say " Limit one coupon per regular-priced item". That means more than one can be used at the same time, just not on the same item.


----------



## mom2rtk

dogodisney said:


> I got my flyer in the mail today. I checked the coupons and they say " Limit one coupon per regular-priced item". That means more than one can be used at the same time, just not on the same item.



At our JoAnn's, you can use as many coupons as you want in one transaction, just not more than one of the SAME coupon. So if you get more than one copy of the flyer in the mail, you can use that, you can use one from the paper, you can use one from a competitor, and you can use one from the flyer they sometimes put in your bag at the store. You can even use differnent ones from the flyer at that same time as long as they are not duplicates of the same.

My JoAnn's DID stop taking my online HobbyLobby coupons. They now say it has to be the one printed in the paper.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I got mine this past week.  I just got home last night from being out of town for a few days so I can't wait to figure out how to use it!




Me, I got the Brother Innovis 4000D but keep forgetting unless I look at it.  I have said it is a quattro and it is not.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mom2rtk said:


> At our JoAnn's, you can use as many coupons as you want in one transaction, just not more than one of the SAME coupon. So if you get more than one copy of the flyer in the mail, you can use that, you can use one from the paper, you can use one from a competitor, and you can use one from the flyer they sometimes put in your bag at the store. You can even use differnent ones from the flyer at that same time as long as they are not duplicates of the same.
> 
> My JoAnn's DID stop taking my online HobbyLobby coupons. They now say it has to be the one printed in the paper.



Don't forget to take one that you print from your computer...actually, sometimes I print out two and give one to someone in line.

http://www.joann-mail.com/J1045AMD/...69583&i=J1045AMD031&bc1=421006582445107910409


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I think I had a jedi Mickey but can't remember.  Where can I find a design of it? Other than on the mess I call my files for photoshop.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...

poohnpigletCA is making bows to match 

shirts for the boys:





Simply Sweet for little sister:





Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:





all together:





Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!


----------



## fairygoodmother

*duplicate post* sorry!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!



The kids are going to love the Sea World outfits.  They are terrific!  

Dawn


----------



## h518may

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



I got mine last month, and just did my first embroidery design last week.  



fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!




I love the dolphins fabric.  This all looks so good together.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:
> 
> MYAROSE BIG GIVE VALUE:
> 3 ROUND TRIP AIRFARE - $346 X 3 = $1038
> 5 NIGHTS RESORT STAY  SARATOGA SPRINGS RESORT & SPA - $2194
> DISNEY DINING PLAN  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $545
> RENTAL CAR - $185
> WALT DISNEY WORLD TICKETS  9 SINGLE DAY PARK HOPPER TICKETS - $131 X 9 = $1179
> SEA WORLD TICKETS  2 ADULTS, 1 CHILD - $78.95 X 2 + 68.95 X 1 = $227
> PRIVATE MEET & GREET WITH ELMO  PRICELESS
> CAMERA TO CAPTURE THOSE SPECIAL MOMENTS - $100
> EXTRA SD CARDS AND BATTERIES FOR CAMERA - $50
> CARD & VISA EXPENSE - $5
> INCIDENTAL MONEY - $800
> (to include gas money for rental car, extra snacks needed, meals while not on Disney property, breakfasts, tips for Bell staff, tips for wait staff at meals, road tolls, souvenirs)
> TOTAL = $6323
> 
> WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



Woo hoo!!!  Disboutiquers are the best..that is just amazing!  I hope Mya and her family have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!



Those are very cute!  I love the fabric you used.  They will get so many compliments with them all dressed to match.  

Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!


That is just too cute.  I love the matching fabric and how they all just go so well.  Super job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> Those are very cute!  I love the fabric you used.  They will get so many compliments with them all dressed to match.
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)


I love the colours and how sweet looking the outfit is.


----------



## camelotcats

froggy33 said:


> Everything is sooooo cute!!!  I think they will work well for a boy or girl.
> 
> I am going to make a romper for my neighbors new little one.  I see that a lot of you embroider/applique on one side.  Do you think this would bother the babies skin at all when the applique side is underneath??
> 
> Thanks!




I'm sure someone answered this, but MOST (not all) babies won't have a problem with the thread from the embroidery. If you are not backing the embroidery, adn are concerned about the stabilizer, I like to use something Called no-show mesh. It is a cut-away fabric, but us so super soft, it is the only thing I use for baby wear, as I haven't had any problems with it irritating babies' skin.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ellenbenny said:


> Thank you for your kind comments!
> 
> The romper pattern is the Carly Reversible Bubble romper by CarlaC found on youcanmakethis.com





froggy33 said:


> I am going to make a romper for my neighbors new little one.  I see that a lot of you embroider/applique on one side.  Do you think this would bother the babies skin at all when the applique side is underneath??
> 
> Thanks!



This Romper is lined so if you embroider the design on the fabric before you put it together you it wouldn't irritate baby's skin.


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Hey, I get blamed for everything around here except for Global Warming!  (which is ok with me...'cause most of the time I am guilty!)
> 
> Don't forget stabilizer....I bought almost one of every kind they had at Joann's to practice on.  While I have a couple of favorites, now that I am actually WORKING on projects instead of practicing, I'm expecting my favorites to change.
> 
> I have not bought any pre-wounds yet...next week the Sewing Expo is coming to town and I want to be able to get them without Shipping charges!  I have found that my regular sewing machine winds the bobbins better than the embroidery machine does...which I found very strange.
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the stabilizer reminder, I'll have to hit JoAnn's this weekend.
The sewing expo sounds like fun, I don't think we have anything like that here.



teresajoy said:


> How exciting!!!
> You will need some curved embroidery scissors too.
> NO, the bobbin thread doesn't need to match the embroidery thread. Thank goodness, you would be changing the bobbin thread a LOT while stitching out a design! I've only used white, and have never had a problem. If you are doing something "In The Hoop", you would probably want to match the bobbin thread to the top thread around the edges. I've only used the rayon thread from Marathon. It works really well. You want the ones on this page:
> http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> 
> I've never ordered thread from here, but they seem to have good prices:
> http://www.designsbysick.com/threads61colors.php
> The shipping is pretty high (I think it was $18 for me) since they ship from Cananda, but it still ends up pretty cheap.



Thanks for the links, I'll check them out. I think it comes with scissors, I'll check.



2cutekidz said:


> I could not for the life of me figure out how to do the hat on my own so I found a simplicity pattern.  It was easy, and I think I'll be making more of them, it's so much fun!
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-3071-girls-costumes.aspx
> 
> This is the one I used.  It has 2 different sizes (and the drawer was stuck so I couldn't reach the other one  )
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-3073-misses-costumes.aspx



Thank you.



revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!




I am so glad that this worked out for them!



dogodisney said:


> I got my flayer in the mail today. I checked the coupons and they say " Limit one coupon per regular-priced item". That means more than one can be used at the same time, just not on the same item.



My problem is that it seems that every time they send all of these coupons they put the whole store on sale and the coupons can't be used! I always walk out of there unable to use my great coupon because the item is on sale for 10% off. bleh!



fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!


That is going to be one good looking group of children!! I love the way they all coordinate.



Granna4679 said:


> Those are very cute!  I love the fabric you used.  They will get so many compliments with them all dressed to match.
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)


Adorable, I love the ruffles. 
Congratulations on 28 years Anita, to you and your hubby.


----------



## ellenbenny

fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet for little sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida top and Easy Fit Pants for big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together:





Granna4679 said:


> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)



I love everything!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  ...



WOW!!!  You guys are incredible!!  I wish I was confident enough in my creations to, um, inflict them on anyone but my own.  What an amazing thing to be a part of.


----------



## clhemsath

Anyone feel overwhelmed by the choices??

I have been able to keep up barely, but haven't sewn anything for about a month (quick weekend away and helping a friend paint their house).  I have all of these ideas running around my head for outfits for the girls to wear on vacation and I can't seem to get ANY of them out.  The only thing I know for sure is that they want Step-sister dresses but my mom and I are going to work on them tomorrow.  I have been working on a Feliz, but is seems like no matter how small I make this dress, my girls could BOTH fit in there.  Has anyone else had this problem??

See, even my post is running together.  

Okay, so my questions are as follows:
#1. What is wrong with my feliz?
#2. Why can't I make the step-sister dress myself?
#3. What should I be working on??

Okay, that is all for now.  I think.


----------



## RMAMom

A question for my fellow Brother PE 770 owners Which bobbin do I need "A" or "L"  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cydswipe

Wow, is this picture bad or what!?!?!?!?  I'm attempting to get the girls to bed and take photos...  what was I thinking?  

The double ruffle Faith Dress is for Maya and the stripwork jumper is for Ali..

We're making matching bracelets (well, my DD9 and DD6 are).. I will post better pictures of the whole set tomorrow.  

My first Big Give!
Monica


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> A question for my fellow Brother PE 770 owners Which bobbin do I need "A" or "L"  Thanks for the help.



You need the A.....



Nini


----------



## rascalsmommy

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



Me too! I just picked up my new Brother 780D last week. I haven't gotten a chance to play with it, yet, but I've got lots of plans : )


----------



## jacksmom

Hi! Can anyone suggest a good sewing machine for a beginner?? Or, what options I should be looking for? Thanks for your help!


----------



## NaeNae

Didn't someone have "L" prewound bobbins that they couldn't use????  If so please pm me.  That is what my machine uses.TIA


----------



## Tracie

MinnieVanMom said:


> I think I had a jedi Mickey but can't remember.  Where can I find a design of it? Other than on the mess I call my files for photoshop.



I have one






Tracie


----------



## GrammaBelle

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



Me too, although I've been too chicken to try it out yet! (plus trying to finish some projects to make room in the sewing room!_


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I made my first T-shirt for the Breast Cancer 3 day in Oct - I am walking in Tampa this year then over to Disney! Our team is "Hakuna Ma-Ta-Tas"
I am making t-shirts to sell with different sayings - the first with our team name
Here it is:




Here is a close up:





Do you like them? DO you think people would buy them? I am also going to make ones with "Save the Ta-Tas", "Save Second Base" or "Save 2nd Base" - this shirt would have 2 baseballs in strategic spots. - "Real Men wear Pink", "find a cure before I grow ****ies"  -- our team has a few more ideas for shirts too.
What do you all think? What would you charge? - the profits of the shirts will go to the 3-Day - each of us has to raise $2300 in order to walk.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



ME - I got mine in Oct - Babylock Ellageo Plus


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

clhemsath said:


> Anyone feel overwhelmed by the choices??
> 
> I have been able to keep up barely, but haven't sewn anything for about a month (quick weekend away and helping a friend paint their house).  I have all of these ideas running around my head for outfits for the girls to wear on vacation and I can't seem to get ANY of them out.  The only thing I know for sure is that they want Step-sister dresses but my mom and I are going to work on them tomorrow.  I have been working on a Feliz, but is seems like no matter how small I make this dress, my girls could BOTH fit in there.  Has anyone else had this problem??
> 
> See, even my post is running together.
> 
> Okay, so my questions are as follows:
> #1. What is wrong with my feliz?
> #2. Why can't I make the step-sister dress myself?
> #3. What should I be working on??
> 
> Okay, that is all for now.  I think.



I was running into the problem with the feliz being too big too -- I had to use  REALLY small pieces of elastic for the casings in the back to make it fit. HTH


----------



## desparatelydisney

desparatelydisney said:


> Now we're up to 5....I know there are more of us....or maybe we all just been stitching non-stop since we got them





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've had one for 3 years, but only just figured it out and did my first embroidery with it in October, does that count?



Yes, you make 6 



tmh0206 said:


> ME too!  and personally, I blame all of your creativity to my increasing addiction to making stuff!!!



That's 7 ( & I totally blame you guys for mine too)



DisneyKings said:


> Me too!



8...



MinnieVanMom said:


> Me, I got the Brother Innovis 4000D but keep forgetting unless I look at it.  I have said it is a quattro and it is not.



9...



h518may said:


> I got mine last month, and just did my first embroidery design last week.



10 



rascalsmommy said:


> Me too! I just picked up my new Brother 780D last week. I haven't gotten a chance to play with it, yet, but I've got lots of plans : )



11!!



GrammaBelle said:


> Me too, although I've been too chicken to try it out yet! (plus trying to finish some projects to make room in the sewing room!_



Try it out....if you think sewing is addictive wait till you watch that thing stitch  (and you make 12!)



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ME - I got mine in Oct - Babylock Ellageo Plus



THIRTEEN!!!

Can you believe that!!!  13 of us have taken the plunge in the last 6 months!  Can we get some sort of group commission for this??!!




revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Granna4679 said:


> Cute "doll" outfits.  I love making dolly clothes to match.  And you did great on the bows.  My DDs are 29 and 23 now and I always made ALL of their bows. Now I am making them for DGDs. It saves soooo much money and then they match perfectly too!



I never felt bows worked for Zoe so I never tried to make any aside from some small korkers to match her soccer uniform in kindergarten. 



Granna4679 said:


> I would love to have the Zoe skirt pattern (the child size).  Can we get it somewhere already?



I'll PM you.



tvgirlmin said:


> Great job on all of it!  Love the twirl added to the vida - neat idea!  And the bows look great!!!  I have been thinking of trying my hand at bowmaking, but just haven't done it yet....those are so cute!



Thank you. The bows were fun but I doubt I'll do many. I already have a problem with buying more supplies than I'll likely use so adding something new to buy isn't a good idea. I made these with what I had on hand but I know I could easily get carried away buying all kinds of fun ribbon.



clhemsath said:


> Anyone feel overwhelmed by the choices??
> 
> I have been able to keep up barely, but haven't sewn anything for about a month (quick weekend away and helping a friend paint their house).  I have all of these ideas running around my head for outfits for the girls to wear on vacation and I can't seem to get ANY of them out.  The only thing I know for sure is that they want Step-sister dresses but my mom and I are going to work on them tomorrow.  I have been working on a Feliz, but is seems like no matter how small I make this dress, my girls could BOTH fit in there.  Has anyone else had this problem??
> 
> See, even my post is running together.
> 
> Okay, so my questions are as follows:
> #1. What is wrong with my feliz?
> #2. Why can't I make the step-sister dress myself?
> #3. What should I be working on??
> 
> Okay, that is all for now.  I think.



To answer #1 - The Feliz is definitely a lot of dress. LOL It's one reason I don't make that style anymore. Do you have your sash in place yet? When I've made the Feliz, one thing I did different than the instructions was to sew the sash end between both layers of the dress rather than just sewing it into the seam of the overdress. I felt that is a more secure attachment method. The once the sash 'casing' is created, the sash then becomes almost like a drawstring to allow the dress to fit more closely.


----------



## LisaZoe

Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL


















I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):

Front: 





Back:






This is the newest version of that style.


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:



As usual all your stuff is amazing, but this is to die for!  I have done and like the "butt ruffles", the side ruffles totally add to it!  I also love how your design is 3-D with the flowers and butterfly!


----------



## dogodisney

LisaZoe.......Your skills are truly amazing. Everything that you have posted the past few days are so beautiful. I'm in awe.


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)

Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).

Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!

I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



I am just speechless!! Those are all so amazing.


----------



## ellenbenny

Headed to Hilton Head for a week.  No sewing for me for a little while.  
Be back home on Mar 14th, although I will have internet so I will probably be checking in to see what new inspiration you all have for me.  Everyone's work here is great!


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)
> 
> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....
> 
> Nini



Prayers said. I can't believe they're not going to at least keep her over night, especially with her history and her age.    I'm sorry if you posted it and I missed it but what hospital was the dr. able to get?


----------



## dogodisney

ellenbenny said:


> Headed to Hilton Head for a week.  No sewing for me for a little while.
> Be back home on Mar 14th, although I will have internet so I will probably be checking in to see what new inspiration you all have for me.  Everyone's work here is great!



Have a great time.


----------



## RMAMom

Nini ~ Just a quick post to let you know that you will all be in my thoughts & prayers today. I know it will be a long day for you, post when you can to let us know all is well. 
God bless,
Mary


----------



## Haganfam5

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



The Mickey and Minnie things are just amazing but your Vida's OMG! You have such patience and it's so inspiring! I don't know if I could spend that much time on one dress. How long does something like the Bambi dress take you? I don't  know how you do it but your results are astonishing! Just amazing, so talented!


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.
> 
> Nini





Nini, I'll keep her in my prayers today. I haven't had much time on the thread lately, but will be watching for your note that all went well. 



LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.





Lisa,

AMAZED as always.... 

Thanks for continuing to post here. I don't hang out on Facebook. And finding your creations posted is always a joy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

clhemsath said:


> Anyone feel overwhelmed by the choices??
> 
> I have been able to keep up barely, but haven't sewn anything for about a month (quick weekend away and helping a friend paint their house).  I have all of these ideas running around my head for outfits for the girls to wear on vacation and I can't seem to get ANY of them out.  The only thing I know for sure is that they want Step-sister dresses but my mom and I are going to work on them tomorrow.  I have been working on a Feliz, but is seems like no matter how small I make this dress, my girls could BOTH fit in there.  Has anyone else had this problem??
> 
> See, even my post is running together.
> 
> Okay, so my questions are as follows:
> #1. What is wrong with my feliz?
> #2. Why can't I make the step-sister dress myself?
> #3. What should I be working on??
> 
> Okay, that is all for now.  I think.



I recommend making a schedule, and then sticking to it; then you can tick things off as you finish them, and feel like you're really accomplishing something.  I also start with what I like least first, and move on to what I really want to do- it keeps me motivated.  RE: the feliz- I make one size down, very short elastic, use the casing as a drawstring, and finally, I fold the back like you would for hand pleating, but only once, with the sides of the back behind the center; with the sash on top, it stays, and really makes the bustle kind of "stick out" a bit, but in a nice way hih.



desparatelydisney said:


>


Love it!


2cutekidz said:


> I'm STILL working on my Alice set (couldn't find the bodice pattern pieces!!) but I did have some fun making an Alice inspired mini top hat!  Here's a sneak peek that I posted on Facebook


Gorgeous- can't wait to see the rest!


tricia said:


> Wish I had a little baby around to put these on, cause I just don't think the hangers do them justice.
> 
> These are for twin baby girls that are due in April.
> 
> Romper #1, Side #1


I'm oversize on pics, but love them all!


froggy33 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have been making for customers recently.  It's been really fun and challanging to work with other people!!  The whole sizing issue is tough though!!
> A Vida with butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kyoko pattern.  It goes together really easily.  I adjusted the sleeves following CarlaC's guidance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I had better stop procrastinating and get back to work on my presentation!
> 
> Jessica


Awesome!  I really, really, really love the dress!!


ellenbenny said:


> I just completed 2 more of the bubble rompers in the sleeveless version for an upcoming shower where I do not know the gender of the baby.  Hopefully there is one side for each one that is not too girly!


First off, these are just too precious!  I love them, they're perfect- where did you get your applique frames?



Haganfam5 said:


> A couple of things I wanted to share with you all if you have not seen them on FB yet:
> 
> What do you all think? Can you tell who inspired them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy with school and trying to get my FB and Etsy business going.


Love these, especially the Aurora w/ the corset back- very unique take, and lovely.





fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> 
> all together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to make two more dresses for another Give!


Perfect!  Those look absolutely great!!


Granna4679 said:


> Those are very cute!  I love the fabric you used.  They will get so many compliments with them all dressed to match.
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)


So cute!  Love the color combo


cydswipe said:


> Wow, is this picture bad or what!?!?!?!?  I'm attempting to get the girls to bed and take photos...  what was I thinking?
> 
> The double ruffle Faith Dress is for Maya and the stripwork jumper is for Ali..
> 
> We're making matching bracelets (well, my DD9 and DD6 are).. I will post better pictures of the whole set tomorrow.
> 
> My first Big Give!
> Monica


Love em- they'll look so cute as sets!


Tracie said:


> I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie


umm, can I "borrow" this?  I happen to have a jedi obsessed Daniel...


LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.







NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)
> 
> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....
> 
> Nini


Prayers for your family, and especially DGD today.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)
> 
> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....
> 
> Nini



Keeping all of you in my thoughts today - glad you are feeling better - 96 shirts! 18 dresses oh my! how do you keep that all straight?


----------



## aboveH20

cydswipe said:


> *cydswipe*  in honor of your _first_ Big Give, I'm trying my _first_ quote.
> 
> The outfits you made look very comfortable, and I especially like the soft blue material.  Congratulations on making your first Big Give outfits.  I'm still working up my courage to sew clothes.  Lucky you, you have the first set under your belt!


----------



## aboveH20

The picture didn't work


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did the mickey head with Jedi mickey for Daniel also.  I put Daniel on the left ear and 2010 on the right.  I don't have an extra shirt so Daniel will just have a few Jedi Mickeys.


----------



## cydswipe

aboveH20 said:


> cydswipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cydswipe*  in honor of your _first_ Big Give, I'm trying my _first_ quote.
> 
> The outfits you made look very comfortable, and I especially like the soft blue material.  Congratulations on making your first Big Give outfits.  I'm still working up my courage to sew clothes.  Lucky you, you have the first set under your belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the encouraging words... it nice to have positive reinforcement!
> Get yourself a reliable sewing machine and a good seam ripper and START sewing.  One seam at a time.  The people on this forum are very helpful.  Start with something small.  Check out youcanmakethis.com.  Traditional patterns drive me crazy, but ebooks are my best friends!
Click to expand...


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

LisaZoe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow!  I Love the Bambi Vida!  It's beautiful!  Would you mind sharing the directions for doing the ruffles?  I know it is probably fairly simple....I think I am just over complicating it in my mind!


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> I never felt bows worked for Zoe so I never tried to make any aside from some small korkers to match her soccer uniform in kindergarten.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The bows were fun but I doubt I'll do many. I already have a problem with buying more supplies than I'll likely use so adding something new to buy isn't a good idea. I made these with what I had on hand but I know I could easily get carried away buying all kinds of fun ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer #1 - The Feliz is definitely a lot of dress. LOL It's one reason I don't make that style anymore. Do you have your sash in place yet? When I've made the Feliz, one thing I did different than the instructions was to sew the sash end between both layers of the dress rather than just sewing it into the seam of the overdress. I felt that is a more secure attachment method. The once the sash 'casing' is created, the sash then becomes almost like a drawstring to allow the dress to fit more closely.





LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



OMG...OMG...OMG....all of them are absolutely beautiful.  But I have to say, Bambi is my favorite one.  I LOVE IT!!!  And the ruffles....WOW..that changes the whole appearance of the dress.  I am fixing to make my DGDs Easter dresses from the VIDA pattern.  I may just have to try that.  

As for the bows....my daughters and my DGDs have always had long hair (really long) so it always needed to be pulled back in one way or another.  They never went anywhere without a bow.  And on a side note, I just went to the grocery store (of all places) and they had a huge bin of very cute boutique bows for $1 each (all different brand of cards on them so they must have got them from some place going out of business).  I couldn't pass them up.  I bought 25 or so.  



NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)
> 
> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....
> 
> Nini



Nini - I posted on your facebook but I will let you know again...I will be praying for her today.



ellenbenny said:


> Headed to Hilton Head for a week.  No sewing for me for a little while.
> Be back home on Mar 14th, although I will have internet so I will probably be checking in to see what new inspiration you all have for me.  Everyone's work here is great!



SOOOO jealous.  Love that part of the east coast.  We live a long way from there but have done two vacations there.  Have a great time.


----------



## DisneyKings

fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family all together:



Wow!  Those are great!  And they will look so adorable all together.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)



Beautiful!



LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I shared this variation of the Vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in January (I think LOL):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



AWESOME!!!!  I love the added ruffles to the vida!  You always amaze me with the detail of your appliques


----------



## LisaZoe

froggy33 said:


> As usual all your stuff is amazing, but this is to die for!  I have done and like the "butt ruffles", the side ruffles totally add to it!  I also love how your design is 3-D with the flowers and butterfly!





dogodisney said:


> LisaZoe.......Your skills are truly amazing. Everything that you have posted the past few days are so beautiful. I'm in awe.





ellenbenny said:


> I am just speechless!! Those are all so amazing.





mom2rtk said:


> AMAZED as always....
> 
> Thanks for continuing to post here. I don't hang out on Facebook. And finding your creations posted is always a joy!



Thank you! 



NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)



Who says I'm grown up?  I also don't think you're much older than me. I'm closer to 50 than I like to remember. 



NiniMorris said:


> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).



Oh no, I hope this surgery is the last and goes smoothly. I can't believe the hospital wouldn't have her stay the night with her history of problems with anesthesia.



Haganfam5 said:


> The Mickey and Minnie things are just amazing but your Vida's OMG! You have such patience and it's so inspiring! I don't know if I could spend that much time on one dress. How long does something like the Bambi dress take you? I don't  know how you do it but your results are astonishing! Just amazing, so talented!



Honestly, I'm bad at keeping track of my time when I'm working. This one took longer than expected because it was the first time I tried to do the layered ruffles.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wow!  I Love the Bambi Vida!  It's beautiful!  Would you mind sharing the directions for doing the ruffles?  I know it is probably fairly simple....I think I am just over complicating it in my mind!



It's not hard but there are a lot of changes, at least the way I did these. I may have made it harder than it needed to be, though.  When I do major changes like this, I tend to make it up as I go along which means a bit of trial and error is involved each time. Usually the first is the trickiest since I'm worked out theoretically how to do things but the ideas don't always work in reality. I also find that after I've made something once I usually can think of ways to do it better (i.e. simpler, quicker, easier ) the next time.

Basically I created a pattern piece that is the 'foundation' for the sides and back. It's shaped and sized to be the same as the original back and side panels (with the side panels shorted to the length of the center back panel). I want the ruffles to overlap each other so I struggle getting the math right. Sometime I should write down what worked so I can use it again. LOL 

Since the side panels are no longer the full length of the dress including the bodice section, I cut a small section to insert between the existing front and back bodice pieces. I considered just using the bodice lining pattern pieces for the main bodice pieces. However, I wanted to be able to have the rickrack at the top of the panel end in a seam so I kept the front and back bodice pieces the same and added the new piece. I probably could just extend the back bodice piece, though, and may try that in the future.

For the front, I stitched the center panel to the bodice and added the bottom ruffle and added the rickrack. For the back, I sewed the side bodice pieces to each end of the back bodice and stitched the ruffled section along the bottom. I joined the front to the sides of the back section along the side seams. Adding the lining, straps and buttons to the bodice were all done basically as I do on any Vida.

BTW - I totally eliminated the bottom center front and back panels to be replaced with the bottom ruffle.



Granna4679 said:


> OMG...OMG...OMG....all of them are absolutely beautiful.  But I have to say, Bambi is my favorite one.  I LOVE IT!!!  And the ruffles....WOW..that changes the whole appearance of the dress.  I am fixing to make my DGDs Easter dresses from the VIDA pattern.  I may just have to try that.



Since I am such a fan of the Vida pattern, I like to find ways to change it a bit to get more use from it.  I made a similar dress with all the layered ruffles years ago so realized the Vida would be a good basis for that style without having to draft my own bodice pieces as well as everything else. I have one more idea for a Vida variation that I hope to try soon.


----------



## froggy33

ireland_nicole said:


> Awesome!  I really, really, really love the dress!!



Thank you!  I really didn't like it as I was making it, but when it came together it look great!


----------



## CastleCreations

Just a test post to see if my new ticker is on here....


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Hi 
My name is Stephanie and I am in awe of finding a board that combines two of my favorite things. SEWING and DISNEY. You guys are amazing. I love to sew and last year we went to Disney for the first time. We are now addicted. I think I make about 75% of what my DD8 wears. BTW her name really is Daisy. Here are a few of her outfits. As I looked for pictures to post I  realized we took pictures of her and characters, her and attractions, but I don't have a lot of great pictures of her in her clothes. I hope you enjoy. I know I will enjoy reading this thread through!
























the t-shirt is Disigned by Milliepie. It says "Daisy loves Donald" I just had to share it.
Sorry for the huge pics. I will learn to edit


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Awesome, Stephanie and Welcome!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> At our JoAnn's, you can use as many coupons as you want in one transaction, just not more than one of the SAME coupon. So if you get more than one copy of the flyer in the mail, you can use that, you can use one from the paper, you can use one from a competitor, and you can use one from the flyer they sometimes put in your bag at the store. You can even use differnent ones from the flyer at that same time as long as they are not duplicates of the same.
> 
> My JoAnn's DID stop taking my online HobbyLobby coupons. They now say it has to be the one printed in the paper.



Thanks ladies!!  I guess you all know where I'll be on Tuesday when both boys are at SCHOOL!!  

I didn't know they took competitor coupons too...I have a few Hancock flyers lying around her too...hmmmmmm


----------



## tricia

Daisy'sMama said:


>




Welcome.  Glad you found us.  Your clothes and daughter are just darling.  This very outfit is hanging at my local fabric shop (in blue and yellow), and just yesterday my mom looked at it and said "that's cute, you should make it."

Oh, and we LIKE big pictures.  Easier on old eyes etc.  We can always shrink them down when quoting, but the originals are supposed to be big.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I second that on the big pictures!  I love to see all the details of everyones creations!
 

Here's the raglans I made for the boys for Disney on Ice...I would of had pictures from Disney on Ice, but being the bubble brain I am, I packed the camera up and then left it to sit on the sofa as I walked out the door   This is my first attempt at a Carla C ebook, and I'm hooked!  I can't believe how easy these were to make, and to think I was so intimidated by an e-pattern seems silly now.  I think I may make some bowling shirts for this summer






Ohhh, and a few have mentioned about where to buy covers for your thread spools.  I got hooked on this thread a coupld years ago called Hemingworth.  The shine is so shimmery, the thread looks glittery in the sunlight.  The best part is they come with built in dust covers and handy little rubber plugs to hold the thread in place so it won't unravel on your shelving.  And you don't need to use a thread cap when you're working with it because it just flows perfectly out of the top of the casing while your machine works- you leave the clear plastic sleeve on and just remove the rubber plug when in use.  











Anyone else love Hemingworth?  Man!  I should get an endorsement deal for how much I talk about it!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

where do you find the Vida patterns? Daisy would love those...


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> I second that on the big pictures!  I love to see all the details of everyones creations!
> 
> 
> Here's the raglans I made for the boys for Disney on Ice...I would of had pictures from Disney on Ice, but being the bubble brain I am, I packed the camera up and then left it to sit on the sofa as I walked out the door   This is my first attempt at a Carla C ebook, and I'm hooked!  I can't believe how easy these were to make, and to think I was so intimidated by an e-pattern seems silly now.  I think I may make some bowling shirts for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and a few have mentioned about where to buy covers for your thread spools.  I got hooked on this thread a coupld years ago called Hemingworth.  The shine is so shimmery, the thread looks glittery in the sunlight.  The best part is they come with built in dust covers and handy little rubber plugs to hold the thread in place so it won't unravel on your shelving.  And you don't need to use a thread cap when you're working with it because it just flows perfectly out of the top of the casing while your machine works- you leave the clear plastic sleeve on and just remove the rubber plug when in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else love Hemingworth?  Man!  I should get an endorsement deal for how much I talk about it!



I've never heard of that thread - but man does it ever look cool!


----------



## woodkins

Daisy'sMama said:


> where do you find the Vida patterns? Daisy would love those...



The Vida is a dress pattern by Farbenmix. You can buy them online from sites like Banberry place, etsy and sewsannes.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> I've never heard of that thread - but man does it ever look cool!



I absolutely love it, it's my favorite embroidery thread and it's the shiniest polyester thread I've ever seen.  It's not really much more than a spool of Robison Anton either...I think I pay around $6 a spool.  It is tricky to find though...only two shops around here carry it.  I bought just one spool at first, because I wasn't sure how leaving the case on would/could work and such and I raved about it so much that my DH bought me 30 spools for my birthday and hid them around the house like Easter eggs


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL



Wow Lisa..gorgeous as always!  I love the ruffles on the Vida!



NiniMorris said:


> First of all, I want to say, when I grow up I want to be able to sew half as good as Miss Lisa does!  (yes, I know I am much older than you, but still haven't grown up ...out, but not up LOL!)
> 
> Second, please remember us and my GD2 as we head into surgery today.  This will be her fourth out of possibly five surgeries for her little foot.  Each and every time she has had problems with the anesthesia.  First, the epidural doesn't work, then  they end up giving her morphine and she has problems coming out of it!  They are insisting on sending her home after the surgery today. Even if they end up combining the last two surgeries into one, (meaning lengthening the bone with rods and lengthening the Achilles tendon).
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on the Easy Fits for her.  We have decided to wait until we see what cast she ends up with to make any...especially since they go together so quickly!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get back into a regular schedule of sewing!  I am finally starting to kick this 'crud' that I have had for over 6 weeks.  My DIL is taking her laptop to the hospital today...I asked her if I could take my 'Bubba'...at least then I could get some work done...I have 96 T shirts to make and 18 dresses....
> 
> Nini



Prayers and positive thoughts for your GD2..hope her surgery went well, and wishing her a very speedy recovery.



ellenbenny said:


> Headed to Hilton Head for a week.  No sewing for me for a little while.
> Be back home on Mar 14th, although I will have internet so I will probably be checking in to see what new inspiration you all have for me.  Everyone's work here is great!



Enjoy your trip!



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> My name is Stephanie and I am in awe of finding a board that combines two of my favorite things. SEWING and DISNEY. You guys are amazing. I love to sew and last year we went to Disney for the first time. We are now addicted. I think I make about 75% of what my DD8 wears. BTW her name really is Daisy. Here are a few of her outfits. As I looked for pictures to post I  realized we took pictures of her and characters, her and attractions, but I don't have a lot of great pictures of her in her clothes. I hope you enjoy. I know I will enjoy reading this thread through!



Welcome..and love the customs!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks ladies!!  I guess you all know where I'll be on Tuesday when both boys are at SCHOOL!!
> 
> I didn't know they took competitor coupons too...I have a few Hancock flyers lying around her too...hmmmmmm



My Joanns will separate transactions for me if I want to use multiple of the exact same coupons, especially the ones emailed to me.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I second that on the big pictures!  I love to see all the details of everyones creations!
> 
> 
> Here's the raglans I made for the boys for Disney on Ice...I would of had pictures from Disney on Ice, but being the bubble brain I am, I packed the camera up and then left it to sit on the sofa as I walked out the door   This is my first attempt at a Carla C ebook, and I'm hooked!  I can't believe how easy these were to make, and to think I was so intimidated by an e-pattern seems silly now.  I think I may make some bowling shirts for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else love Hemingworth?  Man!  I should get an endorsement deal for how much I talk about it!



I love the Raglans, and those threads are cool.  I have never heard of them before.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> I absolutely love it, it's my favorite embroidery thread and it's the shiniest polyester thread I've ever seen.  It's not really much more than a spool of Robison Anton either...I think I pay around $6 a spool.  It is tricky to find though...only two shops around here carry it.  I bought just one spool at first, because I wasn't sure how leaving the case on would/could work and such and I raved about it so much that my DH bought me 30 spools for my birthday and hid them around the house like Easter eggs



How cool! That sounds like fun.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  We had a successful surgery.  The anesthesia worked perfectly.  We are home.  The hard part will be tonight.  I am praying for a restful night for both GD2 and her Mommy!

Nini


----------



## littlepeppers

I'm scared to try these epatterns.

What are they like?

Do you have to print them? 

Approx. how many pages are they?

I'm dying to start sewing again.  I finally made that stupid Roman shade DH wanted for the front door, so I'm off the hook again to do what I want.


----------



## tmh0206

littlepeppers said:


> I'm scared to try these epatterns.
> 
> What are they like?
> 
> Do you have to print them?
> 
> Approx. how many pages are they?
> 
> I'm dying to start sewing again.  I finally made that stupid Roman shade DH wanted for the front door, so I'm off the hook again to do what I want.



Do not be scared of the epatterns, they are soooo easy to use.  I hate trying to read a regular pattern, they always confuse me so bad i end up giving up, but the epatterns are super easy to read and understand. It is like your best friend is sitting at the table with you talking you through it. I dont want to do it any other way any more!  good luck, be brave and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



Lisa, as usual, everything looks wonderful. I've ordered the Vida for Kirsta. Even tho' she's 9 now, I think if I made a shorter version of it, so she can wear it with stretch shorts, I can get away with making them. At this for this trip and the summer. I've never been a fan of the butt ruffles in the vida, but they really great on yours. I think you take them all the way around to the front? Is that what's different?



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> 
> the t-shirt is Disigned by Milliepie. It says "Daisy loves Donald" I just had to share it.
> Sorry for the huge pics. I will learn to edit



Hi Stephanie, welcome to the board. It's busy and can be pretty fast paced. Your daughter is darling. I love her outfits to. How cute she can have that play on words, with Daisy. I'm sure she's a favorite of Donalds. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I second that on the big pictures!  I love to see all the details of everyones creations!
> 
> 
> Here's the raglans I made for the boys for Disney on Ice...I would of had pictures from Disney on Ice, but being the bubble brain I am, I packed the camera up and then left it to sit on the sofa as I walked out the door   This is my first attempt at a Carla C ebook, and I'm hooked!  I can't believe how easy these were to make, and to think I was so intimidated by an e-pattern seems silly now.  I think I may make some bowling shirts for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and a few have mentioned about where to buy covers for your thread spools.  I got hooked on this thread a coupld years ago called Hemingworth.  The shine is so shimmery, the thread looks glittery in the sunlight.  The best part is they come with built in dust covers and handy little rubber plugs to hold the thread in place so it won't unravel on your shelving.  And you don't need to use a thread cap when you're working with it because it just flows perfectly out of the top of the casing while your machine works- you leave the clear plastic sleeve on and just remove the rubber plug when in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else love Hemingworth?  Man!  I should get an endorsement deal for how much I talk about it!



Your raglans look great. I'm going to have to try that pattern. I've never heard of Hemingworth. I'll have to do an internet search and check it out. I've never seen it around local.


----------



## LisaZoe

littlepeppers said:


> I'm scared to try these epatterns.
> 
> What are they like?
> 
> Do you have to print them?
> 
> Approx. how many pages are they?
> 
> I'm dying to start sewing again.  I finally made that stupid Roman shade DH wanted for the front door, so I'm off the hook again to do what I want.



Personally, these can vary depending on the author. Some authors are great at writing instructions in a way that is clear to others while some have great patterns but their instructions are hard to understand (or at least that's been my experience). I would say start with one recommended by someone you know has used the pattern (of course CarlaC's are at the top of the list ). That way you'll know if they had any problems with the instructions and/or pattern pieces. For example I know that several on this thread have had problems with the pattern pieces of one of the peasant tops (I know it wasn't Carla's but not sure which one it was).

The length can vary quite a lot depending on the style, how many pattern pieces there are, etc. Some, like the Emma top, have multiple sizes that will print together so it doesn't use a lot of paper. You can then cut the size you need or trace it if you want to do more than one size and don't want to use more toner (that's what I do). Others have one size print at a time but you can just select which pages to print so you only print the size(s) you need. 

You can also chose to print or not print the instruction pages, too. I really don't think it makes sense to print what you don't actually need to have in printed form so I don't print out the instructions.

BTW - Some 'patterns' don't actually include pattern pieces to print. Instead it will give cutting details for pieces, i.e. length and width of pieces that are otherwise just basically rectangles of fabric. This kind of thing works well for styles like stripwork and patchwork twirl skirts.

_Edited to add: _I definitely recommend trying an eBook! I don't want any of the above to turn you off to the idea. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, as usual, everything looks wonderful. I've ordered the Vida for Kirsta. Even tho' she's 9 now, I think if I made a shorter version of it, so she can wear it with stretch shorts, I can get away with making them. At this for this trip and the summer. I've never been a fan of the butt ruffles in the vida, but they really great on yours. I think you take them all the way around to the front? Is that what's different?



Most I've seen have the ruffles only on the back center panel. I think that's really cute but I wanted to do mine a bit differently so I extended them to go all the way to the front. I figure if I'm going to the trouble of making all those ruffles, I want them to show from all angles. LOL That was one of the things I didn't like so much on the Feliz - all those ruffles that pretty much only showed from the back.

Speaking of ruffles, does anyone here have the Brother 'Project Runway' model sewing machine (CE5000PRW)? I have this machine as my back-up and kept my ruffle foot on it because I didn't want to use it on my more expensive machine. Unfortunately, my old ruffle foot broke before Christmas and the 3 new ones I've tried don't work. It does OK for awhile but then I have problems. I've tried 2 that have the screw to adjust the depth of the gather/pleat but after stitching a couple feet, the screw loosens to the point where it won't do much at all. I tried adjusting it every so often but same loose too easily so I gave up. In addition, something would 'shift' on the foot as I used it and ended up breaking machine needles every time. The other one I tried was an older model like I had before. It did OK for awhile but when I tried to adjust the depth setting, my sewing machine wouldn't even work. I tried a couple different settings but eventually gave up on it because I didn't want to ruin my machine in the process. For now, I'm back to gathering the old way with 2 lines of basting stitches. It's much slower but it's reliable.


----------



## SallyfromDE

littlepeppers said:


> I'm scared to try these epatterns.
> 
> What are they like?
> 
> Do you have to print them?
> 
> Approx. how many pages are they?
> 
> I'm dying to start sewing again.  I finally made that stupid Roman shade DH wanted for the front door, so I'm off the hook again to do what I want.



I like these patterns. You print them on your copy paper. The size depends on the pattern. But you don't need to print the whole pattern, just the pages you need.


----------



## cydswipe

littlepeppers said:


> I'm scared to try these epatterns.
> 
> What are they like?
> 
> Do you have to print them?
> 
> Approx. how many pages are they?
> 
> I'm dying to start sewing again.  I finally made that stupid Roman shade DH wanted for the front door, so I'm off the hook again to do what I want.




Please try them.... you will really love them.  Tons of pics and details to help you along...

I  have numerous patterns and I keep going back for more!


----------



## littlepeppers

Going to WDW abound Nov. 9th or 10th.  We haven't pinned down the day yet.

I have 3 girls to dress (2 that just turned 3yrs old & a huge 12mos old) this time & a 8yr old DS.  I tihnk I wil make the 12mos. old's dresses last.  She is 4mos old right now & 18lbs 26in.

Ideas: (I'm trying to keep them casual, so they aren't in the way.)
Alice dresses
Minnie Mouse Clubhouse dresses
AK dresses
Grinch/Ciindy Lou dresses
Some kind of Fall Mickey Mouse theme dress


It looks like a 8 day trip so I need some more thoughts for a trio.  I know DS wants some Phennius & Ferb stuff.


----------



## desparatelydisney

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  We had a successful surgery.  The anesthesia worked perfectly.  We are home.  The hard part will be tonight.  I am praying for a restful night for both GD2 and her Mommy!
> 
> Nini



So good to hear!!  Best wishes for a restful night!!



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> My name is Stephanie and I am in awe of finding a board that combines two of my favorite things. SEWING and DISNEY.



Welcome aboard!



Diz-Mommy said:


>



Neato!!  Going to Google it now...



LisaZoe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



BEAUTIFUL!  These 2 are my favorites!  I wish I had your patience to embelish like you did on the Bambi.  The 3D elements MAKE that dress.


----------



## weluvdizne

Ive been a longggggg time lurker.  I just have to say that every one of you does such amazing work.  I hope to some day be 1/2 as good as you.  I made a strip twirl skirt for my daughter about 2 months ago.  What a mess.  I think I'll do much better with the CarlaC patterns I got from YCMT because the directions that I used for that skirt were not hers and they were so unclear.  Anyway, I am now finishing up my pillowcases for my Give A Day volunteer/donation.  Then, I hope to start some projects for my kids.  We currently do not have a trip planned, but I figure I can practice and they can just wear the creations as everyday clothes.


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  We had a successful surgery.  The anesthesia worked perfectly.  We are home.  The hard part will be tonight.  I am praying for a restful night for both GD2 and her Mommy!
> 
> Nini



So happy to hear everything went well. Here's to a restful night and sppedy recovery.


----------



## Tracie

ireland_nicole said:


> umm, can I "borrow" this?  I happen to have a jedi obsessed Daniel...




Of course you can!  Thats one of my fav. designs.

Tracie


----------



## vester

Ok I'm still new here so I have a couple of questions!

That Bambi dress is jawdroppingly gorgeous!  What pattern is that?  And can you make that dress with that pattern without the large "patch" of Bambi in the front, i.e. can you make it just twirls all around? 

Next - I have material to make a Cinderella dress.  I took some of your advice and looked at the CindyC pattern, but its not EXACTLY what I"m looking for.  I''m looking for a bit more twirls or tutu type with not tulle, and more I dont know....twirly  haha.  My daughter is almost 4, so I want, I guess very fresh, young, and twirly haha!

I do like the Cindy C pattern, I was just hoping for something else if anyone has ANY IDEAS or pics for Cinderella (or snow white for that matter) I"ll take it!!!

HELP ME!  

Vester


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.



That turned out CUTE.................I think I like tied and short.


----------



## mom2rtk

vester said:


> Ok I'm still new here so I have a couple of questions!
> 
> That Bambi dress is jawdroppingly gorgeous!  What pattern is that?  And can you make that dress with that pattern without the large "patch" of Bambi in the front, i.e. can you make it just twirls all around?
> 
> Next - I have material to make a Cinderella dress.  I took some of your advice and looked at the CindyC pattern, but its not EXACTLY what I"m looking for.  I''m looking for a bit more twirls or tutu type with not tulle, and more I dont know....twirly  haha.  My daughter is almost 4, so I want, I guess very fresh, young, and twirly haha!
> 
> I do like the Cindy C pattern, I was just hoping for something else if anyone has ANY IDEAS or pics for Cinderella (or snow white for that matter) I"ll take it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HELP ME!
> 
> Vester



I know I've seen patterns in the traditional pattern books that could be adapted for a different sort of Cinderella. All you really need to do is look for the style skirt and peplums you like. I've seen some that look more "ballerina" like, but have peplums, so it should be simple to do as Cinderella.....


----------



## vester

Oh.My.Goodness.

NaeNae- that is simply adorable.  My daughter is having a Jesse party this summer for her birthday - What pattern is that dress?  How do you do that Jesse on the front (can you tell I"m new to all this!?!?!?!?!) 

OK - on to a snow white question (I"m all over the map, I know, tonight haha!) 

Does anyone know this pattern??? I found it on a website and I would love to do something like this for my daughter for snow white instead of a dress, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## BBGirl

I believe you can make this shirt with the Carla C portrait peasant shirt.  Make the red and blue fabric for the sleeves do the top in blue and the bottom and ruffle yellow.  It would mean putting together your fabric before you cut it out but I don;t believe it would be too hard.




vester said:


> Oh.My.Goodness.
> 
> NaeNae- that is simply adorable.  My daughter is having a Jesse party this summer for her birthday - What pattern is that dress?  How do you do that Jesse on the front (can you tell I"m new to all this!?!?!?!?!)
> 
> OK - on to a snow white question (I"m all over the map, I know, tonight haha!)
> 
> Does anyone know this pattern??? I found it on a website and I would love to do something like this for my daughter for snow white instead of a dress, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.


























I need to get a bigger dressform - putting a size 6 dress on a 2 form just does not fit - I had to lay a petti under thebotom ruffle to make it so you can see the whole thing.


----------



## ireland_nicole

vester said:


> Oh.My.Goodness.
> 
> OK - on to a snow white question (I"m all over the map, I know, tonight haha!)
> 
> Does anyone know this pattern??? I found it on a website and I would love to do something like this for my daughter for snow white instead of a dress, etc.  Thanks!



I also think the Carla C molly peasant would work really well; it's already set up so you can use different fabrics for those pieces; there's a michael miller plain jane 2 by 2 fabric that could work well for the sleeves, and of course easy fits for the shorts?


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
> I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a bigger dressform - putting a size 6 dress on a 2 form just does not fit - I had to lay a petti under thebotom ruffle to make it so you can see the whole thing.



So, so, so cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

vester said:


> Does anyone know this pattern??? I found it on a website and I would love to do something like this for my daughter for snow white instead of a dress, etc.  Thanks!



Looks like the Portrait peasant from YouCanMakeThis.com  I've made the pattern once. I used an old tshirt to convert a dress for DN. It came out adorable and was super easy. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
> I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a bigger dressform - putting a size 6 dress on a 2 form just does not fit - I had to lay a petti under thebotom ruffle to make it so you can see the whole thing.



Everything is just gorgeous. I like the shorter ties, it doesn't hide Jessie. 



weluvdizne said:


> Ive been a longggggg time lurker.  I just have to say that every one of you does such amazing work.  I hope to some day be 1/2 as good as you.  I made a strip twirl skirt for my daughter about 2 months ago.  What a mess.  I think I'll do much better with the CarlaC patterns I got from YCMT because the directions that I used for that skirt were not hers and they were so unclear.  Anyway, I am now finishing up my pillowcases for my Give A Day volunteer/donation.  Then, I hope to start some projects for my kids.  We currently do not have a trip planned, but I figure I can practice and they can just wear the creations as everyday clothes.



Welcome out of lurkdom. How old are your kids? Are you going to post picturs of your Pillowcases? Would love to see how your work grows from Pillowcase to twirlskirts.


----------



## waltfans5

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.



That is adorable!  My girls would LOVE it!  I like the tied and short as well.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.


I'm in love with this and so is my DD 3.  She came down the stairs this morning holding both of her "bo bos" (Jesse and Woody )  She sew this dress on my computer and started telling her sister that I am going to make her a "Bo-bo dress!"  Do you mind if I case this?


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Can you tell me where you found all of your embroidery files for the toy story characters and sayings?  Did you do the sayings yourself?  

Has anyone else made toy story outfits with more than one character on them?  i'm trying to decide what to do for the movie.  I am hoping I can make something cute for the movie as well as our trip if we get to go.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

No prob - case away - I got the toy story files from Dinas doodles site and got the cowboy font off etsy - had to type in the sayings and play with the hoop to make them fit. I have Bullseye left - these will probably be worn for Woody Cowboy Camp for one of our days in the MK. They can wear it in HS too but DD#1 wants Star Wars, DD#3 wants an Ariel outfit and DD#2 wants Little Einsteins.


----------



## tvgirlmin

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



Wow Lisa!  They are all just beautiful!  I am in awe!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  We had a successful surgery.  The anesthesia worked perfectly.  We are home.  The hard part will be tonight.  I am praying for a restful night for both GD2 and her Mommy!
> 
> Nini


So glad to hear surgery went well - I am so surprised they sent her right home, though.  Hope she is resting and doing ok.  We'll be praying for your family!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


All of the outfits are absolutely adorable!  And I agree, I like the short ties on Jesse, too..

Here is what I made for the kids for pics with bunnies day - a twirl scallopini dress for Emmy and matching tie for Jack.  I will have to take some more pics of the tie, it is kind of hard to see, but I did it with the tutorial from The Purl Bee someone posted a while back - very easy to follow!  I suggest adding a loop to the back of the front tie piece, though, so you can tuck and hide the back tie piece (if that makes sense...)  I am so happy with how both turned out!  And I will post the actual pics with the bunnies as soon as they come back...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

The Woody's Roundup dresses are just darling!!  I think Stitch on Time also has the Toy Story gang  I think that's where I got my Jesse anyhow...  I'm still trying to figure out how to apply it to something boyish, since my son loves her 

The Bunny portrait outfits are darling!!  Nice work ladies!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh my! Everything is sooo cute!
I am trying to get OFF my computer, but had to comment on the cuteness!

Oh, and if anyone wants a baby to try on the rompers or model them- Hannah has volunteered LOL! 

had to post- here is EllenBen's sleeping beauty dress that I got for a nice price!
Megan LOVES it!




back..




she likes to wear it backwards so she can do the zipper herself! LOL!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.

She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".

Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move....

WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME!!!


----------



## jessica52877

desparatelydisney said:


> Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.
> 
> She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".
> 
> Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move....
> 
> WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME!!!



LOL!

Love Megan's dress! Great job Ellen!


----------



## weluvdizne

SallyfromDE said:


> Thank you!  My son is 8 and my daughter is 4 1/2.  As soon as I reach the required # of posts to do pictures, I will post pics of my pillowcases and twirl skirt.  I really enjoy seeing all the beautiful work you all do.  I have a Brother Disney embroidery machine that I am afraid to take out of the box.  I am a bit overwhelmed by it.  I would love to download more designs from the internet, but first I have to figure out how to use it, then justify to my DH the $140 cost to buy the converter to get it from my computer to my machine.  As soon as the pillowcases are done, I hope to dig out the embroidery machine and practice and make a few pieces to convince him.  I've showed him some things I have seen on here and he thinks they are great and that I could do it if I tried, so hopefully he'll be easy to convince!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## camelotcats

vester said:


>



Of all people, my dh (HHBG) just saw this and wants me to make one for my DD(6) as soon as she is allowed new "special clothes". 

She and her brother are in the process of being punished for painting and drawing on walls, breaking a lamp and a dresser drawer, using an entire tube of toothpaste and bottle of softsoap to "decorate, and destroying some of their toys by not being allowed any new "special clothes" (AKA made by mommy) until she proves that she can take care of things better. The brother is banished from his computer.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I'm trying to use my ruffler foot and I cannot figure out what the problem is.  My top thread is getting all bunched up on the bottom of my ruffle!!!  I have no idea why!!!  Can someone please help me out!  I am doing a patchwork twirl right now and do NOT want to do all of the ruffling by hand!!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....how many of us have gotten our first emb machine in the last 6 months!!!
> 
> Me, Nini, Nicole, now Mary....that's 4....who else....I know there are lots I am forgetting....



MEEE!!!!  It is sitting nicely next to me in it's new home on top of the desks that my DH insisted I buy at Ikea Thursday!  I have spent the last 3 days moving both my sewing room and my office to the kids old playroom and the playroom to the old sewing room/sun room.  Then my DSL was not working in the new room...UGH!  I am so ready to try my new machine!



revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!



That is awesome!  I really hope this is the trip it needs to be for her mommy!



fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



All of the outfits look great!



Granna4679 said:


> Those are very cute!  I love the fabric you used.  They will get so many compliments with them all dressed to match.
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for the same Big Give (for little sister)



More great stuff!!!!!



cydswipe said:


> Wow, is this picture bad or what!?!?!?!?  I'm attempting to get the girls to bed and take photos...  what was I thinking?
> 
> The double ruffle Faith Dress is for Maya and the stripwork jumper is for Ali..
> 
> We're making matching bracelets (well, my DD9 and DD6 are).. I will post better pictures of the whole set tomorrow.
> 
> My first Big Give!
> Monica



I love that blue mickey head fabric...I can't tell you how many times I have picked it up at the store but have never bought it because I don't know what I want to do with it...I try to not be compulsive fabric shopper...my DH has a hard enough time with what little stash I have!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made my first T-shirt for the Breast Cancer 3 day in Oct - I am walking in Tampa this year then over to Disney! Our team is "Hakuna Ma-Ta-Tas"
> I am making t-shirts to sell with different sayings - the first with our team name
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the shirt!  Cute ideas too!  For a fundraiser I am sure people would pay $15 to $20 for the shirts.



LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> This is the newest version of that style.



So Lisa...what is there to say that has not been said!  Just...beautiful work as always!  Your talent is something else!  I wish I had a fraction of it!





Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> My name is Stephanie and I am in awe of finding a board that combines two of my favorite things. SEWING and DISNEY. You guys are amazing. I love to sew and last year we went to Disney for the first time. We are now addicted. I think I make about 75% of what my DD8 wears. BTW her name really is Daisy. Here are a few of her outfits. As I looked for pictures to post I  realized we took pictures of her and characters, her and attractions, but I don't have a lot of great pictures of her in her clothes. I hope you enjoy. I know I will enjoy reading this thread through!



Welcome to the group!  Love all of your stuff and your DD is a cutie!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.



Love all of the dresses!  I agree with the shorter ties too.  Everything looks great!



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is what I made for the kids for pics with bunnies day - a twirl scallopini dress for Emmy and matching tie for Jack.  I will have to take some more pics of the tie, it is kind of hard to see, but I did it with the tutorial from The Purl Bee someone posted a while back - very easy to follow!  I suggest adding a loop to the back of the front tie piece, though, so you can tuck and hide the back tie piece (if that makes sense...)  I am so happy with how both turned out!  And I will post the actual pics with the bunnies as soon as they come back...



Love the dress and the tie.  I may have to try the tie out too for one of my DS and a vest for the other.



desparatelydisney said:


> Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.
> 
> She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".
> 
> Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move....
> 
> WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME!!!




  Ahh the sickness!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> No prob - case away - I got the toy story files from Dinas doodles site and got the cowboy font off etsy - had to type in the sayings and play with the hoop to make them fit. I have Bullseye left - these will probably be worn for Woody Cowboy Camp for one of our days in the MK. They can wear it in HS too but DD#1 wants Star Wars, DD#3 wants an Ariel outfit and DD#2 wants Little Einsteins.



thanks!  How in the world have I not heard of Woody's Cowboy Camp?!  What is it and is it something they offer all of the time?


----------



## clhemsath

I got rid of them all  The girls went for a slumber party at their grandmothers and my husband went to his friends for the night.  It is me, my sewing machine and a list full of things to sew.  

I did get the step-sisters dresses almost finished.  They need hems and lacing up the back (zippers are going to be too small on the one and I am NOT starting over).  The older dress needs to have some more fabric sewn into the skirt.  I might do that today.

Once the models return, I will get a picture.

Okay, off to sewn something.  Who knows what.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

desparatelydisney said:


> Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.
> 
> She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".
> 
> Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move....
> 
> WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME!!!



I love your fairy tale!  But around here it's really a non-fiction story, isn't it.


----------



## woodkins

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> thanks!  How in the world have I not heard of Woody's Cowboy Camp?!  What is it and is it something they offer all of the time?



I don't think they are doing Woody's Cowboy Camp anymore, it was part of the Year of a Million dreams promotion. Maybe they are bringing it back for te release of Toy Story 3? I did some searching and didn't see anything new about it and haven't seen it on our 3 trips this past year.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was waiting to post the trio of outfits when I am done but I need opinions - do you like the ties in a bow or just tied and short?  I am leaning toward just tied and short.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
> I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a bigger dressform - putting a size 6 dress on a 2 form just does not fit - I had to lay a petti under thebotom ruffle to make it so you can see the whole thing.



Love all the outfits!  Very cute.  I like it tied and short. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my! Everything is sooo cute!
> I am trying to get OFF my computer, but had to comment on the cuteness!
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants a baby to try on the rompers or model them- Hannah has volunteered LOL!
> 
> had to post- here is EllenBen's sleeping beauty dress that I got for a nice price!
> Megan LOVES it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she likes to wear it backwards so she can do the zipper herself! LOL!



Love the Sleeping beauty dress.  She's my dd's favorite princess.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Totally not Disney:

The twins decided that Belle's 2nd birthday party should be on a train. Don't ask me how they came to that conclusion...it is what it is. 

Anyway, the Sacramento Railroad Museum has a free standing caboose which they rent out for parties.  The cost of the rental includes 12 adult tickets for a 40 minute train ride up the Sacramento River, with children riding free.

So we've decided to purchase all paper goods in "The Little Engine That Could" theme, shown here:   
http://www.trainparty.com/little-engine-that-could-party-supplies.html

Of course, all three girls need "train clothes, Auntie!"  I could expand on the obvious circus theme of the little engine...but what else?  Has anyone seen trains on fabric (other than Thomas)?  Isabel doesn't care for Thomas, and I don't think it's really all that great a choice for a little girl's party anyway.  I like ruffles and lace on my girls  

I could go with the pink striped overalls and hats, with lacy ruffly blouses, but what else??

I have until April 3rd - plenty of time to order fabric if I can find something.
Any ideas?


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all!

Mommy2JulietJocelyn Love the Toy Story dresses! They are so adorable. Nice Job!

I know many of you have seen this on facebook but if you haven't here it is. My "new Alice" inspired dress modeled by my niece Bella. Get ready for Alice overload:


----------



## livndisney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> thanks!  How in the world have I not heard of Woody's Cowboy Camp?!  What is it and is it something they offer all of the time?



Woody's cowboy camp is gone. They stopped this last fall I think.


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> Totally not Disney:
> 
> The twins decided that Belle's 2nd birthday party should be on a train. Don't ask me how they came to that conclusion...it is what it is.
> 
> Anyway, the Sacramento Railroad Museum has a free standing caboose which they rent out for parties.  The cost of the rental includes 12 adult tickets for a 40 minute train ride up the Sacramento River, with children riding free.
> 
> So we've decided to purchase all paper goods in "The Little Engine That Could" theme, shown here:
> http://www.trainparty.com/little-engine-that-could-party-supplies.html
> 
> Of course, all three girls need "train clothes, Auntie!"  I could expand on the obvious circus theme of the little engine...but what else?  Has anyone seen trains on fabric (other than Thomas)?  Isabel doesn't care for Thomas, and I don't think it's really all that great a choice for a little girl's party anyway.  I like ruffles and lace on my girls
> 
> I could go with the pink striped overalls and hats, with lacy ruffly blouses, but what else??
> 
> I have until April 3rd - plenty of time to order fabric if I can find something.
> Any ideas?



ok, when I think trains, I think conductor; so blue and white or pink and white strips; a cloche hat is close to the "conductor" style but femenine, esp. w/ flowers.  You can also add bandana fabric- the old style conductors always had them around their necks in pics.  Try googling different ideas, too; I found this one:
http://www.fabricattic.com/All Aboard T0612401.jpg
and thought it could be really great as part of a dress w/ some coordinates maybe?  I think the train party is a great idea btw


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn Love the Toy Story dresses! They are so adorable. Nice Job!
> 
> I know many of you have seen this on facebook but if you haven't here it is. My "new Alice" inspired dress modeled by my niece Bella. Get ready for Alice overload:



That is too precious!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

fairygoodmother said:


> Totally not Disney:
> 
> The twins decided that Belle's 2nd birthday party should be on a train. Don't ask me how they came to that conclusion...it is what it is.
> 
> Anyway, the Sacramento Railroad Museum has a free standing caboose which they rent out for parties.  The cost of the rental includes 12 adult tickets for a 40 minute train ride up the Sacramento River, with children riding free.
> 
> So we've decided to purchase all paper goods in "The Little Engine That Could" theme, shown here:
> http://www.trainparty.com/little-engine-that-could-party-supplies.html
> 
> Of course, all three girls need "train clothes, Auntie!"  I could expand on the obvious circus theme of the little engine...but what else?  Has anyone seen trains on fabric (other than Thomas)?  Isabel doesn't care for Thomas, and I don't think it's really all that great a choice for a little girl's party anyway.  I like ruffles and lace on my girls
> 
> I could go with the pink striped overalls and hats, with lacy ruffly blouses, but what else??
> 
> I have until April 3rd - plenty of time to order fabric if I can find something.
> Any ideas?



I bought this train applique set for my boys, but it could easily be used for little girls with different fabrics...

http://www.bunnycup.com/viewset.aspx?designset=361


----------



## CastleCreations

Please say a prayer for a special family. 
I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.


----------



## vester

I know I"m new here, but I just want you to know I"m saying prayers for her and the baby, and the family.

Vester


----------



## Haganfam5

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



 I just don't know what to say, oh how terribly sad. Prayers for the baby and family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Oh, no; I can't imagine what they're going through.  We're praying for them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I can't imagine the deep loss of losing a baby, so sad   My prayers are with them.


----------



## billwendy

Prayers for this family and their friends -


----------



## weluvdizne

Many prayers being said for the families involved.  I am so sorry.  How heartbreaking.


----------



## BBGirl

Praying now for the family.  So sad


----------



## vjmartin

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a Janoe sewing machine (The memory craft 9000).  I will say that I love it as a sewing machine, but for embroidery, definitely not my first choice.  It was really hard trying to get the designs formatted right, and the hoop wasn't really a standard size, and the software was sooooooooo not user friendly.  I ended up w/ a brother PE700ii and I loooooooooove it.  I bought mine online, and there are great deals to be had for them now because they've just come out with the 780, which as far as I can tell isn't that different from the 700 except that I think it uses a USB stick.  Mine uses a USB cable, and since I only need it connected during the design transfer from my computer it's absolutely no problem.  But I don't think you'd go wrong with either one.  Check the Janome as well for the hoop size.  My 9000 only uses a 4x4 which I promise you will not be big enough.  For less money you can get the brother which has a 5x7 hoop ( and I really wish I could afford to upgrade to at least a 6x10 size but I can make this one work).
> HTH.
> Nicole





MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the approval for a new machine.  You are right to look at brother machines.  They are easy to use, easy to set up, stitch out well and seem to have fun extra items.  I do suggest getting the biggest hoop you can afford.  I got a smaller hoop on a machine I was never really happy with and ended up selling it within two months.  Now I have the Innovis 4000D and love it.





twob4him said:


> I have a Janome 10000 that I got second hand as well. Its AWESOME!!! and yours is a step up from mine. I embroider and sew all the time with it and its sooo easy. In fact I was going to get a Babylock but got the Janome instead. I was borrowing a Janome and it was so easy I just stuck with it!!! Brother and Janome machine are made by the same company just so you know so they are both very similiar. I have had no training in embroidery and I just hooped a tee shirt and started....I really hadn't a clue and I made a little pirate tee...
> 
> 
> Here's my Katie
> 
> 
> And here was my first applique...I watched an applique tutorial on ycmt and that was the extent of my training...though there really isn't much more...
> 
> 
> One more piece of advice....I like the one year warrenty and hopefully the shop where you buy it from will be able to help you. Also, you will need to buy software to be able to read and use embroidery designs...is that included? Good luck with whatever you decide!!!
> 
> 
> PS I LOVE Heathersue's designs...they are great for beginner's and experienced alike





HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOO on the go ahead for the new machine!!!  I really don't have any suggestions for you besides to get at least a 5x7 hoop. Although nearly, all of my designs are now available in 4x4.   I have a Viking Designer 1 that has run like a dream after using it every day for 18 months... up until Friday.  But, Sven deserves to have a fit after the way I've been abusing him.
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!





SallyfromDE said:


> I have the Brother 780D. I love it, but I wish  could afford a larger hoop. I'd like to be able to some small quilting. I like to make sweatshirt jackets.
> 
> My regular sewing machine is a Janome and I love it. It was a trade in for an upgrade. I had a Janome serger, and the motor burnt up before it was year old. Janome apologized that it would cost more then I paid for it. So I was out over $500.



Thanks for everyones input.  I bought and picked up today  a Janome Memory Craft 350E and the software to use the larger hoop i think its called a giga hoop.  Now to work up the courage to open up the box.  Buy some of those amazing designs by Heathersue and take several lessons so i get the most out of my new machine.  
Thanks again,
Vashti


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



I truly cannot imagine anything worse than losing a newborn angel!  My heartfelt condolence to all of you.
God Bless You,
Gretchen


----------



## CastleCreations

Thank you for all of your prayers. My friend is here tonight at work and doing as well as she can be for what she went through. Thank you everyone.


----------



## revrob

I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.






I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!


----------



## kimmylaj

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!


i adore this, and i left it big on purpose because i love it so much


----------



## pixeegrl

lisazoe said:


> i can't remember if i shared this variation of the vida here yet. I've had the idea in mind for awhile to replace the back and sides with layered ruffles. I finally had time to actually make one in january (i think lol):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the newest version of that style.


love! Love! Love!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So I have decided that DH is on a mission to drive me insane before this trip!  I redid all of our reservations last week with the fact that #1 he will be flying home on the middle and #2 we were adding a day to the end of the trip.  Well, he finally talked to his boss and now he does not have to fly home...that is great!!!  But, now...I get to re-do the dining reservations...again!  AHHHH!  That also means I am rethinking some outfits...okay, that one is on me...but come on!  

I have a gameplan today...I am going to play with my new machine...hmmmm...I am so nervous!  I just hopei don't blow the thing up!  But, first, there are dining reservations to be made!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Prayers said!  One of me dear friends lost a son this past week also.  He was 26 years old, but I don't think that it gets any easier with the passing of age when you lose a child.  



revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



BEAUTIFUL!  Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

vjmartin said:


> Thanks for everyones input.  I bought and picked up today  a Janome Memory Craft 350E and the software to use the larger hoop i think its called a giga hoop.  Now to work up the courage to open up the box.  Buy some of those amazing designs by Heathersue and take several lessons so i get the most out of my new machine.
> Thanks again,
> Vashti



Congratulations!  Enjoy your new baby- and don't forget pics 



revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!




Cute!  I love the way you used the fabrics, and the long tie on the sash- can't wait to see it all put together.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



Just beautiful!!  I'm glad you got your machine back in working order


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!




Shannon, that's beautiful!!!!!

I'm still waiting for my first batch of Alice fabric to arrive on my doorstep. I got the blue character toss and the blue stripe. I can't wait!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

So many beautiful creations posted lately! Love Lisa's ruffled vida and Shannon's Alice dress is amazing!! 

Here are pics of a few of the layouts I made for Daniel's Big Give scrapbook album.  I also have Epcot, Magic Moments, and a couple more, but didn't take the time to scan them all. I promise they are straight IRL - they just "stitched" together wonky when I scanned!


----------



## desparatelydisney

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.



 that fabric (and, of course, the dress!!).


----------



## desparatelydisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> MEEE!!!!  It is sitting nicely next to me in it's new home on top of the desks that my DH insisted I buy at Ikea Thursday!  I have spent the last 3 days moving both my sewing room and my office to the kids old playroom and the playroom to the old sewing room/sun room.  Then my DSL was not working in the new room...UGH!  I am so ready to try my new machine!





vjmartin said:


> Thanks for everyones input.  I bought and picked up today  a Janome Memory Craft 350E and the software to use the larger hoop i think its called a giga hoop.  Now to work up the courage to open up the box.  Buy some of those amazing designs by Heathersue and take several lessons so i get the most out of my new machine.
> Thanks again,
> Vashti




Okay.... our count is officially at 15!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



This dress is absolutely gorgeous, Shannon!
Could you please tell me what pattern you used?
Thanks you so much for sharing your creations!
Gretchen


----------



## NiniMorris

I just wanted to make a quick post and try to add the picture of a quilt I made yesterday for a sweet little girl at church.  Her name is Noni and she has mitocondrial disease.  She just came home from an extended hospital stay and I wanted her to have a snuggly.She had a new port put in, and will be returning to the hospital off an on for the next several months for evals.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=423608&id=1581598032

Nini

I tried 4 times to get the picture to show up here...sorry.  Evidently you have to know what you are doing and have more than 2 minutes to do it!  LOL!


----------



## billwendy

WDWAtLast said:


>



 THESE ARE AMAZING!!!! you did an awesome job - I love every page so much!! Im going to take a TON of pictures so Daniel can can choose what he wants to put in each space. I bet his big sister will be very into filling the scrap book as well. They have been unable to get the sand out of their camera so far - lol - we tried compressed air, brushes, nothing seems to work - totally jammed - lol!!


Shannon - that dress is really beautiful!! I cant wait to hear all about your cruise!! Are you doing any excursions?

Elisa - glad your friend is hanging in there - I cant believe she is at work!! One of my friends lost a baby to SIDS last year - it was heart breaking, but they have held strong, and they had a baby just a month ago.


----------



## squirrel

I made this yesterday.  It's not for WDW.  It's not shorter on one side than the other, just the photo that makes it look like that.


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> So many beautiful creations posted lately! Love Lisa's ruffled vida and Shannon's Alice dress is amazing!!
> 
> Here are pics of a few of the layouts I made for Daniel's Big Give scrapbook album.  I also have Epcot, Magic Moments, and a couple more, but didn't take the time to scan them all. I promise they are straight IRL - they just "stitched" together wonky when I scanned!



These are awesome!  I've been getting the urge to scrap lately (haven't done it in a year, have zero time, but still LOL) and this may have pushed me over the edge!



squirrel said:


> I made this yesterday.  It's not for WDW.  It's not shorter on one side than the other, just the photo that makes it look like that.


Cute


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That's a really cute dress, squirrel.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
> I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a bigger dressform - putting a size 6 dress on a 2 form just does not fit - I had to lay a petti under thebotom ruffle to make it so you can see the whole thing.



I love the Toy Story outfits.  Very cute!  



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is what I made for the kids for pics with bunnies day - a twirl scallopini dress for Emmy and matching tie for Jack.  I will have to take some more pics of the tie, it is kind of hard to see, but I did it with the tutorial from The Purl Bee someone posted a while back - very easy to follow!  I suggest adding a loop to the back of the front tie piece, though, so you can tuck and hide the back tie piece (if that makes sense...)  I am so happy with how both turned out!  And I will post the actual pics with the bunnies as soon as they come back...



These are so cute!!  Absolutely love the bunny dress.  Can't wait to see the pics.



desparatelydisney said:


> Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.
> 
> She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".
> 
> Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move....
> 
> WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME!!!



Ha! Ha!  Too funny!



CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Oh sooooo sorry!  How heartbraking.  I will keep them in my prayers.



NiniMorris said:


> I just wanted to make a quick post and try to add the picture of a quilt I made yesterday for a sweet little girl at church.  Her name is Noni and she has mitocondrial disease.  She just came home from an extended hospital stay and I wanted her to have a snuggly.She had a new port put in, and will be returning to the hospital off an on for the next several months for evals.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=423608&id=1581598032
> 
> Nini
> 
> I tried 4 times to get the picture to show up here...sorry.  Evidently you have to know what you are doing and have more than 2 minutes to do it!  LOL!



Beautiful!


----------



## Granna4679

Just realized I missed these in my post:


Love the Alice dress.  Where did you get the fabric?

The cat dress is adorable too!!


----------



## camelotcats

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Oh, how sad.  They are in our thoughts.


----------



## vester

OK - for the new sewer (that would be me) what is your opinion (all of you!) as to the best pillowcase dress pattern?  I want to add a ruffle at the bottom, but I'm finding so many on the internet!  I found this one:  http://alittleloveliness.blogspot.com/2009/05/make-pillowcase-dress.html

but it is lined?  I dont know I"m just looking to make that first, then I'm going to try the twirly skirt, before I sink my newbie teeth into my daughters Cinderella dress haha!  (need some courage!)

I'm *totally* intimidated by all of you on here - you are so fantastic! 

Vester


----------



## Cherlynn25

can someone point me to the best directions for a twirl skirt? havent decided if i want to make it a stripwork one or not. i do have the stripwork dress pattern by carla. 
thanks!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

So I'm trying to get caught up on correspondence today. If I owe you one, please let me know! I'm always worried that I've lost track of an email or message since they can come from so many sources, i.e. Facebook, Disboards, direct email, etc.


----------



## 2cutekidz

vester said:


> OK - for the new sewer (that would be me) what is your opinion (all of you!) as to the best pillowcase dress pattern?  I want to add a ruffle at the bottom, but I'm finding so many on the internet!  I found this one:  http://alittleloveliness.blogspot.com/2009/05/make-pillowcase-dress.html
> 
> but it is lined?  I dont know I"m just looking to make that first, then I'm going to try the twirly skirt, before I sink my newbie teeth into my daughters Cinderella dress haha!  (need some courage!)
> 
> I'm *totally* intimidated by all of you on here - you are so fantastic!
> 
> Vester



I like Jham's pillowcase dress.  Here's a quick tute on it...

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress



Cherlynn25 said:


> can someone point me to the best directions for a twirl skirt? havent decided if i want to make it a stripwork one or not. i do have the stripwork dress pattern by carla.
> thanks!!!!



I have 2 tute's one on how to make a double layer stripwork twirl skirt and another for a tiered twirl skirt on my blog.  The stripwork skirt could easily be made into a regular twirl skirt.

Double layer stripwork...

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

Tiered skirt...

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/08/photobucket.html

Hope these help...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

I need some help deciding what to do with this fabric for the Girls (Elizabeth, 7 and Hannah, 3) for Easter Dresses. I did the precious dress for Christmas, so a different pattern might be nice....its a silky satiny typer material - the raised area is like a satin ribbon that goes all over the fabric.

Please HELP!!!! lol!! I know you all can come up with something!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I love seeing all your creations!  I can't wait until we moved so I can start sewing again...I missed my sewing machine.  Just a few more days before our trip...we leave Thursday after picking up dd from school!  



CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Prayers and thoughts are with them.



revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



So pretty, Shannon.  I love the fabric, and can't wait to see the completed outfit!



WDWAtLast said:


> So many beautiful creations posted lately! Love Lisa's ruffled vida and Shannon's Alice dress is amazing!!
> 
> Here are pics of a few of the layouts I made for Daniel's Big Give scrapbook album.  I also have Epcot, Magic Moments, and a couple more, but didn't take the time to scan them all. I promise they are straight IRL - they just "stitched" together wonky when I scanned!



These are great!!



squirrel said:


> I made this yesterday.  It's not for WDW.  It's not shorter on one side than the other, just the photo that makes it look like that.


It looks great! My dd would love the fabric!


----------



## lovesdumbo

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.


So sad.  Prayers for the family.



WDWAtLast said:


> Here are pics of a few of the layouts I made for Daniel's Big Give scrapbook album.


Those are wonderful!


----------



## princessmom29

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help deciding what to do with this fabric for the Girls (Elizabeth, 7 and Hannah, 3) for Easter Dresses. I did the precious dress for Christmas, so a different pattern might be nice....its a silky satiny typer material - the raised area is like a satin ribbon that goes all over the fabric.
> 
> Please HELP!!!! lol!! I know you all can come up with something!!!



I am seeing sleevless precious dress without the collar when I look at it. I know you wanted something different. Mabye someone else has a better idea??


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help deciding what to do with this fabric for the Girls (Elizabeth, 7 and Hannah, 3) for Easter Dresses. I did the precious dress for Christmas, so a different pattern might be nice....its a silky satiny typer material - the raised area is like a satin ribbon that goes all over the fabric.
> 
> Please HELP!!!! lol!! I know you all can come up with something!!!



Just a heads up.  That fabric shreds like mad.  I gave up on DD's dress of this stuff.  Be prepared to yell at it while working.  The lady at Joanns said she has had nothing but complaints from customers about it this year.


----------



## Tracie

I had a great time doing this for Daniel. I am so happy to be back!  I am very happy that this was my first Big Give since getting my act together and coming back.   

Wendy I hope you all have a great Wish trip!

I will wipe the fingerprints off the front before I send it!

Tracie


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That's awesome, Tracie!
What a wonderful keepsake.


----------



## Cibahwewah

itsheresomewhere said:


> Just a heads up.  That fabric shreds like mad.  I gave up on DD's dress of this stuff.  Be prepared to yell at it while working.  The lady at Joanns said she has had nothing but complaints from customers about it this year.


Could you carefully cut your pieces and then put fray-check along all the edges? Or would that ruin the satin?  I was thinking about that type of fabric for a flower girl dress I need to make (by September). I might go for a heavier weight satin though--didn't know shredding was an issue....

Anyway---faithful lurker here.  I keep up on this thread but hadn't really sewn anything lately, so hadn't posted. Except for a set of 9 ft tall lined curtains for my dining room with that gorgeous red silk I got before Christmas.  I was a little burnt out on sewing after that monstrous project.








Got the sewing bug this weekend though, and made an appliqued reversible A-line and a bowling shirt.  











My DD says this is now her favorite dress and couldn't understand why I wouldn't let her wear it to soccer practice this afternoon.  




I'm not really happy with the bowling shirt--but my DS loves it.  First of all, my lining fabric puckered and shrunk when ironing, although I prewashed it.  Maybe I thought it was broadcloth, but it's really a cotton/poly blend and the heat was too high on the iron.  And then my applique didn't turn out too well or centered right and it looks too wobbly. (I don't have an embroidery machine yet so I applique "by hand" with a regular machine).  Maybe I'm being too critical, the important part is that he likes it.

For those of you who applique by hand, like the awesome LisaZoe, how do you keep your lines smooth?  I try to go fast when possible and really slow around curves (like HeatherSue instructs), but I still end up with a wobbly line look sometimes.


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> MYA'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!  I am so pleased to announce that we have met our goal to send Mya and her family back to Disney World!
> You guys are truly, truly amazing!  I am pleased to announce that in less than 48 hours, we have been able to provide the following package for Mya's trip:
> WOO HOO!  YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!



WOW!!! That is just amazing! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Wanted to share these Big Give SeaWorld outfits for Noah's family...
> 
> poohnpigletCA is making bows to match
> 
> shirts for the boys:


I love these! That fabric is really nice! 



cydswipe said:


> Wow, is this picture bad or what!?!?!?!?  I'm attempting to get the girls to bed and take photos...  what was I thinking?
> 
> The double ruffle Faith Dress is for Maya and the stripwork jumper is for Ali..
> 
> We're making matching bracelets (well, my DD9 and DD6 are).. I will post better pictures of the whole set tomorrow.
> 
> My first Big Give!
> Monica



Very cute! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here are a few new things I've been working on. I did a lot of sewing but not a lot of sleeping along the way. LOL



Holy smoke Lisa!!!! Those are amazing!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Bambi one!!! Just stunning! 



Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> My name is Stephanie and I am in awe of finding a board that combines two of my favorite things. SEWING and DISNEY. You guys are amazing. I love to sew and last year we went to Disney for the first time. We are now addicted. I think I make about 75% of what my DD8 wears. BTW her name really is Daisy. Here are a few of her outfits. As I looked for pictures to post I  realized we took pictures of her and characters, her and attractions, but I don't have a lot of great pictures of her in her clothes. I hope you enjoy. I know I will enjoy reading this thread through!


 Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!!! Your daughter and her outfits are adorable!!! I love the barber shop sparkle picture! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I second that on the big pictures!  I love to see all the details of everyones creations!



Those are wonderful! Isn't that pattern great!!!

I've never seen thread like that before! I think it might be a little out of my price range though! 



weluvdizne said:


> Ive been a longggggg time lurker.  I just have to say that every one of you does such amazing work.:  I hope to some day be 1/2 as good as you.  I made a strip twirl skirt for my daughter about 2 months ago.  What a mess.  I think I'll do much better with the CarlaC patterns I got from YCMT because the directions that I used for that skirt were not hers and they were so unclear.  Anyway, I am now finishing up my pillowcases for my Give A Day volunteer/donation.  Then, I hope to start some projects for my kids.  We currently do not have a trip planned, but I figure I can practice and they can just wear the creations as everyday clothes.



 Make sure you share some pictures!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am ready for bed so I will post what I have finished over the past couple days
> I made Woody & Jesse out of A-lines with a ruffle around the bottom and the Giselle outfit was my own pattern from a top my daughter had but it is very similar to the swing top.
> I still have a Bullseye dress to make for the youngest and I was going to cut out the fabric tonight but I need more before I can cut anything out.



WOW!!! These look so cute!!! I have the Giselle sheets, but I have never made anything with them! Maybe I should get them out! 



tvgirlmin said:


>


CUTE!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my! Everything is sooo cute!
> I am trying to get OFF my computer, but had to comment on the cuteness!
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants a baby to try on the rompers or model them- Hannah has volunteered LOL!
> 
> had to post- here is EllenBen's sleeping beauty dress that I got for a nice price!
> Megan LOVES it!


That dress is amazing!!! I still can't believe she was selling it so cheep! Did you see it before I posted it on Facebook? 



desparatelydisney said:


> Once upon a time there was a girl who liked Disney.  Then she founds the DISboutiquers and decided to learn to sew.  After learning to sew, she decided she really wanted to do embroidery, so....she bought an embroidery machine.
> 
> She loved the pictures of others' creations but always thought it a bit over-the-top to make outfits for a one day event....like....oh....a movie....The customs were beautiful but seemed like so much work for a 2-hour thing.  And said to herself, "I will NEVER do that".
> 
> Then, one day this same girl found herself waiting impatiently for HeatherSue and praying that she was around her computer at 11:34 on a Saturday morning when, after deiciding at 11:15 that she was going to take her children to the 2:00 Alice in Wonderland showing that same day, that she MUST have custom jeans made by 1:15pm for her adorable daughter to wear to the move...
> 
> WHAT HAVE Y'ALL DONE TO ME



LOL! 



camelotcats said:


> Of all people, my dh (HHBG) just saw this and wants me to make one for my DD(6) as soon as she is allowed new "special clothes".
> 
> She and her brother are in the process of being punished for painting and drawing on walls, breaking a lamp and a dresser drawer, using an entire tube of toothpaste and bottle of softsoap to "decorate, and destroying some of their toys by not being allowed any new "special clothes" (AKA made by mommy) until she proves that she can take care of things better. The brother is banished from his computer.


Oh my!


fairygoodmother said:


> Totally not Disney:
> 
> The twins decided that Belle's 2nd birthday party should be on a train. Don't ask me how they came to that conclusion...it is what it is.
> 
> Anyway, the Sacramento Railroad Museum has a free standing caboose which they rent out for parties.  The cost of the rental includes 12 adult tickets for a 40 minute train ride up the Sacramento River, with children riding free.
> 
> So we've decided to purchase all paper goods in "The Little Engine That Could" theme, shown here:
> http://www.trainparty.com/little-engine-that-could-party-supplies.html
> 
> Of course, all three girls need "train clothes, Auntie!"  I could expand on the obvious circus theme of the little engine...but what else?  Has anyone seen trains on fabric (other than Thomas)?  Isabel doesn't care for Thomas, and I don't think it's really all that great a choice for a little girl's party anyway.  I like ruffles and lace on my girls
> 
> I could go with the pink striped overalls and hats, with lacy ruffly blouses, but what else??
> 
> I have until April 3rd - plenty of time to order fabric if I can find something.
> Any ideas?


I have no ideas, I just wondered if her birthday was April 3rd? That's a very nice day. 


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn Love the Toy Story dresses! They are so adorable. Nice Job!
> 
> I know many of you have seen this on facebook but if you haven't here it is. My "new Alice" inspired dress modeled by my niece Bella. Get ready for Alice overload:



Your niece is SUCH a cutie pie!!!!! That dress looks great! It's so pretty. 


CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Oh no Elisa, I'm so sorry. 



revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!


Shannon, that is just adorable! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers said!  One of me dear friends lost a son this past week also.  He was 26 years old, but I don't think that it gets any easier with the passing of age when you lose a child.
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!  Love it! Love it! Love it!


Kim, I'm so sorry for your friend. What happened? 



WDWAtLast said:


> So many beautiful creations posted lately! Love Lisa's ruffled vida and Shannon's Alice dress is amazing!!
> 
> Here are pics of a few of the layouts I made for Daniel's Big Give scrapbook album.  I also have Epcot, Magic Moments, and a couple more, but didn't take the time to scan them all. I promise they are straight IRL - they just "stitched" together wonky when I scanned!



Those are great!!! Thank you so much! 


NiniMorris said:


> I just wanted to make a quick post and try to add the picture of a quilt I made yesterday for a sweet little girl at church.  Her name is Noni and she has mitocondrial disease.  She just came home from an extended hospital stay and I wanted her to have a snuggly.She had a new port put in, and will be returning to the hospital off an on for the next several months for evals.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=423608&id=1581598032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> I tried 4 times to get the picture to show up here...sorry.  Evidently you have to know what you are doing and have more than 2 minutes to do it!  LOL!



Love it Nini! 
It looks like you copied the link and not the picture .


squirrel said:


> I made this yesterday.  It's not for WDW.  It's not shorter on one side than the other, just the photo that makes it look like that.



Adorable! Do you have a close up of that fabric?


vester said:


> OK - for the new sewer (that would be me) what is your opinion (all of you!) as to the best pillowcase dress pattern?  I want to add a ruffle at the bottom, but I'm finding so many on the internet!  I found this one:  http://alittleloveliness.blogspot.com/2009/05/make-pillowcase-dress.html
> 
> but it is lined?  I dont know I"m just looking to make that first, then I'm going to try the twirly skirt, before I sink my newbie teeth into my daughters Cinderella dress haha!  (need some courage!)
> 
> I'm *totally* intimidated by all of you on here - you are so fantastic!
> 
> Vester



I agree with Leslie, Jeanne's is great! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help deciding what to do with this fabric for the Girls (Elizabeth, 7 and Hannah, 3) for Easter Dresses. I did the precious dress for Christmas, so a different pattern might be nice....its a silky satiny typer material - the raised area is like a satin ribbon that goes all over the fabric.
> 
> Please HELP!!!! lol!! I know you all can come up with something!!!



I also vote for a sleeveless Precious Dress.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

This is awesome! I think a basic peasant blouse should do it, just modify the sleeves. I know I will try it this week.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## teresajoy

Cibahwewah said:


> Could you carefully cut your pieces and then put fray-check along all the edges? Or would that ruin the satin?  I was thinking about that type of fabric for a flower girl dress I need to make (by September). I might go for a heavier weight satin though--didn't know shredding was an issue....
> 
> Anyway---faithful lurker here.  I keep up on this thread but hadn't really sewn anything lately, so hadn't posted. Except for a set of 9 ft tall lined curtains for my dining room with that gorgeous red silk I got before Christmas.  I was a little burnt out on sewing after that monstrous project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the sewing bug this weekend though, and made an appliqued reversible A-line and a bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD says this is now her favorite dress and couldn't understand why I wouldn't let her wear it to soccer practice this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really happy with the bowling shirt--but my DS loves it.  First of all, my lining fabric puckered and shrunk when ironing, although I prewashed it.  Maybe I thought it was broadcloth, but it's really a cotton/poly blend and the heat was too high on the iron.  And then my applique didn't turn out too well or centered right and it looks too wobbly. (I don't have an embroidery machine yet so I applique "by hand" with a regular machine).  Maybe I'm being too critical, the important part is that he likes it.
> 
> For those of you who applique by hand, like the awesome LisaZoe, how do you keep your lines smooth?  I try to go fast when possible and really slow around curves (like HeatherSue instructs), but I still end up with a wobbly line look sometimes.



Those curtains are AMAZING!! That is some gorgeous fabric!!! What a big project though! 

I love the a-line! So cute!!! No wonder your daughter wanted to wear it right away! I don't blame her!

And, YES you are being MUCH too hard on yourself! To me, that bowling shirt looks perfect! I don't think the appliques look wobbly at all! You did an amazing job on both of these, stand back and be proud of yourself!


----------



## dogodisney

princessmom29 said:


> I am seeing sleevless precious dress without the collar when I look at it. I know you wanted something different. Mabye someone else has a better idea??



That was what I was thinking too! 



Tracie said:


> I had a great time doing this for Daniel. I am so happy to be back!  I am very happy that this was my first Big Give since getting my act together and coming back.
> 
> Wendy I hope you all have a great Wish trip!
> 
> I will wipe the fingerprints off the front before I send it!
> 
> Tracie



You s=did a great job on this. 
. 


Cibahwewah said:


> Could you carefully cut your pieces and then put fray-check along all the edges? Or would that ruin the satin?  I was thinking about that type of fabric for a flower girl dress I need to make (by September). I might go for a heavier weight satin though--didn't know shredding was an issue....
> 
> Anyway---faithful lurker here.  I keep up on this thread but hadn't really sewn anything lately, so hadn't posted. Except for a set of 9 ft tall lined curtains for my dining room with that gorgeous red silk I got before Christmas.  I was a little burnt out on sewing after that monstrous project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the sewing bug this weekend though, and made an appliqued reversible A-line and a bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD says this is now her favorite dress and couldn't understand why I wouldn't let her wear it to soccer practice this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really happy with the bowling shirt--but my DS loves it.  First of all, my lining fabric puckered and shrunk when ironing, although I prewashed it.  Maybe I thought it was broadcloth, but it's really a cotton/poly blend and the heat was too high on the iron.  And then my applique didn't turn out too well or centered right and it looks too wobbly. (I don't have an embroidery machine yet so I applique "by hand" with a regular machine).  Maybe I'm being too critical, the important part is that he likes it.
> 
> For those of you who applique by hand, like the awesome LisaZoe, how do you keep your lines smooth?  I try to go fast when possible and really slow around curves (like HeatherSue instructs), but I still end up with a wobbly line look sometimes.



All of your things look great! I love the aline.


----------



## teresajoy

These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today. 


Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):





Back:




I really didn't like it before I added the roses. 

And, Cinderella
I think this is my very favorite:





This was made with CarlaC's Precious Dress. I love that pattern! 

And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection! 




I promise, the peplum is not crooked, even though it looks like it! 
I actually had the peplum made in the lighter pink fabric, but then I realized I'd cut it wrong and didn't have enough fabric left to redo it! So, I made it from the pink. Disney does it that way, so I figured I could to! 

Lastly, I made a Giselle and I'm not happy with the pictures, it looked so much cuter in person!


----------



## livndisney

I was blessed to meet Mya and her family today. A couple of pictures are posted on the Big Give board.


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today.
> 
> 
> Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like it before I added the roses.
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made with CarlaC's Precious Dress. I love that pattern!
> 
> And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, the peplum is not crooked, even though it looks like it!
> I actually had the peplum made in the lighter pink fabric, but then I realized I'd cut it wrong and didn't have enough fabric left to redo it! So, I made it from the pink. Disney does it that way, so I figured I could to!
> 
> Lastly, I made a Giselle and I'm not happy with the pictures, it looked so much cuter in person!



Wow, they are all gorgeous.  Belle and Cinderella are my favorites but I know my DGD, she would LOVE  the Giselle.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I was blessed to meet Mya and her family today. A couple of pictures are posted on the Big Give board.



thanks for the update and pictures Cindee!! I'm just speechless that we pulled this off so quickly !


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Just a heads up.  That fabric shreds like mad.  I gave up on DD's dress of this stuff.  Be prepared to yell at it while working.  The lady at Joanns said she has had nothing but complaints from customers about it this year.



YIKES!! Thanks for the warning - I got it really cheap last year on clearance...not positive Im wanting to work with that lol!!!



Tracie said:


> I had a great time doing this for Daniel. I am so happy to be back!  I am very happy that this was my first Big Give since getting my act together and coming back.
> 
> Wendy I hope you all have a great Wish trip!
> 
> I will wipe the fingerprints off the front before I send it!
> 
> Tracie



Thanks Tracie!! This is really incredible!!I love all the details!! you covered everything!! Thanks so much for making Daniel's trip a wonderful experience!! I really really appreciate all everyone is doing for him and his family!!! We were supposed to get together on Friday night, but he ended up being in the hospital - hold on - for a good reason - he got his PIC line out!!! This is truely a sign of the end of treatment to him!!!!!!!!!!!!

I see the precious too - but, I stink at that dress!! I only made it twice, and messed up the back both times - grrrrrrrr - 

Teresa - your princess dresses are beautiful!! I love them all!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Cibahwewah said:


> Got the sewing bug this weekend though, and made an appliqued reversible A-line and a bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD says this is now her favorite dress and couldn't understand why I wouldn't let her wear it to soccer practice this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really happy with the bowling shirt--but my DS loves it.  First of all, my lining fabric puckered and shrunk when ironing, although I prewashed it.  Maybe I thought it was broadcloth, but it's really a cotton/poly blend and the heat was too high on the iron.  And then my applique didn't turn out too well or centered right and it looks too wobbly. (I don't have an embroidery machine yet so I applique "by hand" with a regular machine).  Maybe I'm being too critical, the important part is that he likes it.
> 
> For those of you who applique by hand, like the awesome LisaZoe, how do you keep your lines smooth?  I try to go fast when possible and really slow around curves (like HeatherSue instructs), but I still end up with a wobbly line look sometimes.



The dress and shirt are so cute! I think your applique looks good. Honestly, I still have some wobbling when I do my appliques. It bothers me at times but then I remind myself that I'm human and if it had to be perfect, I'd better use a machine.  I have noticed, though, that the wobbles are less noticeable if the stitching is wider.



teresajoy said:


> These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today.
> 
> 
> Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made with CarlaC's Precious Dress. I love that pattern!
> 
> And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, the peplum is not crooked, even though it looks like it!
> I actually had the peplum made in the lighter pink fabric, but then I realized I'd cut it wrong and didn't have enough fabric left to redo it! So, I made it from the pink. Disney does it that way, so I figured I could to!
> 
> Lastly, I made a Giselle and I'm not happy with the pictures, it looked so much cuter in person!



Those came out great. I love how different they all look even the ones made with the same pattern.

BTW - I totally get your dissatisfaction with photos. I feel like my photos never capture the outfits as they look in person. Some are close but others just don't do justice to the colors. Purple and blue have been the hardest colors for me to capture accurately.


----------



## revrob

kimmylaj said:


> i adore this, and i left it big on purpose because i love it so much





The Moonk's Mom said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Love it! Love it! Love it!





ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!  I love the way you used the fabrics, and the long tie on the sash- can't wait to see it all put together.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Just beautiful!!  I'm glad you got your machine back in working order





mom2rtk said:


> Shannon, that's beautiful!!!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my first batch of Alice fabric to arrive on my doorstep. I got the blue character toss and the blue stripe. I can't wait!!!





desparatelydisney said:


> that fabric (and, of course, the dress!!).





gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> This dress is absolutely gorgeous, Shannon!
> Could you please tell me what pattern you used?
> Thanks you so much for sharing your creations!
> Gretchen





billwendy said:


> Shannon - that dress is really beautiful!! I cant wait to hear all about your cruise!! Are you doing any excursions?





Granna4679 said:


> Just realized I missed these in my post:
> 
> 
> Love the Alice dress.  Where did you get the fabric?





EnchantedPrincess said:


> So pretty, Shannon.  I love the fabric, and can't wait to see the completed outfit!





teresajoy said:


> Shannon, that is just adorable!



Thanks everyone, for your very kind comments on the dress!  When I finished the dress last night, I wasn't sure if I loved it or not.  There was a design flaw in my mind.  After showing a few friends, they convinced me that I should leave it be.  I'm so glad that I did!  I love it today!

Let me see if I can answer questions.  The fabric was purchased through a coop.  The selvage says "Windham Fabric presents Adventures In Wonderland by Whistler Studios"  There were several different prints available.  I can't say that I realized that this print was so large scale when I ordered it, but I love it!  The only thing I wish is that I had ordered more of the strip.

The patterns - I used my old faithfuls!  Carla C's perfect trifecta - Easy Fit pants, Simply Sweet dress & portrait peasant top.  Simple, straight forward and always the perfect palette for exactly what I want.

OK - here's the completed version!




and a close up of the bodice to show the print a bit better


----------



## vester

Ok - our of sheer curiosity....

If I made a cinderella dress, how much would one of you charge to put that cinderella carriage on it?  Does anyone even do that?  

If you dont, where could I go to get that done (I obviously dont have a machine haha!)

Just curious! - Its AWESOME!

Vester


----------



## LisaZoe

I did a few tees for a woman who usually got things just for her boys. She wanted to coordinate somewhat so we did things like Tink to be worn when her boys had on Peter Pan tees. Most were characters I'd done before but I finally had a chance to do Jessie from Toy Story 2 (her boys were wearing Buzz and Woody tees, I believe).






I had a chance to make another decoupage set with applique and a modified Emma top. I really love the drama of the prints and colors I selected with the mom who wanted the set for her daughter.










Speaking of the Emma, I'm still having a lot of fun with the variations I've developed for it. I still haven't documented the variations for a tutorial but I did get photos of one variation so I'll try to get it put together for my blog soon. That variation is like the one in this Daisy set with the closed back that has elastic (the photos are actually of a dress I made with the Emma).


----------



## Cibahwewah

Thanks Lisa.  BTW, your sets you just posted are gorgeous, as usual.  And I can only imagine the hours put into those.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> OK - here's the completed version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the bodice to show the print a bit better



That came out so sweet! I love big prints but they can be a challenge when working on a small dress. You worked it perfectly,.


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> Adorable! Do you have a close up of that fabric?




I will get a picture for you!






This was in the clearance section and 50% off.  I ended up paying $2 for a metre.  I wasn't even planning on another dress for my niece-I was thinking of making more crayon roll-ups with it.  But you have to buy a min. of a metre in the clearance section.  Then I went back the next day to get some red broadcloth to make the bodice and decided to get more for the older niece, since I was already making one dress with it.

I just hope I can get all the dresses/outfits made that I have material for.  I can't believe how much I have accumulated over the last few months.  I have been making burpies and receiving blankets for the new nephew/niece that will arrive next month.


----------



## spongemommie05

Adorable stuff posted ! So i am on a medical leave from school for 30 days (due to a recent Blood clot found on my heart) and i was out today and i just had to buy some fabric,  Now i am just needing a pattern? My daughter is 8 now .  Any suggestions for a Tween pattern she needs at least a size 12 -14 
I am hoping to do alot of sewing this month I miss it alot ...


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> That came out so sweet! I love big prints but they can be a challenge when working on a small dress. You worked it perfectly,.



Thanks, Lisa!  I was a bit intimidated with the scale of the print, but I figured it wouldn't come out if I didn't try it!   So, measure twice, cut once and in I went!



spongemommie05 said:


> Adorable stuff posted ! So i am on a medical leave from school for 30 days (due to a recent Blood clot found on my heart) and i was out today and i just had to buy some fabric,  Now i am just needing a pattern? My daughter is 8 now .  Any suggestions for a Tween pattern she needs at least a size 12 -14
> I am hoping to do alot of sewing this month I miss it alot ...



HEY!  It's so good to see you post!  
I sure hope you're going to be ok!  Is your heart being treated?  
TWEEN pattern - I would recommend the molly and/or megan pattern by Carla C (Actually, it's under the Sis Boom title at YCMT).  One version is for children, the other is for adults.  You can compare measurements on the site to make sure you get the right one.  It's cute & modern looking.  Perfect for tweens!


----------



## dogodisney

teresajoy said:


> These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today.
> 
> 
> Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like it before I added the roses.
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made with CarlaC's Precious Dress. I love that pattern!
> 
> And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, the peplum is not crooked, even though it looks like it!
> I actually had the peplum made in the lighter pink fabric, but then I realized I'd cut it wrong and didn't have enough fabric left to redo it! So, I made it from the pink. Disney does it that way, so I figured I could to!
> 
> Lastly, I made a Giselle and I'm not happy with the pictures, it looked so much cuter in person!



Those are really cut. My DGD like them andsaid she wanted the Cinderella dress. I told her she needed to tell Papa that I needed an embroidery machine so I can make her things like that. Hmmmm, I wonder if he'll fall for it. 



billwendy said:


> YIKES!! Thanks for the warning - I got it really cheap last year on clearance...not positive Im wanting to work with that lol!!!
> 
> Thanks Tracie!! This is really incredible!!I love all the details!! you covered everything!! Thanks so much for making Daniel's trip a wonderful experience!! I really really appreciate all everyone is doing for him and his family!!! We were supposed to get together on Friday night,* but he ended up being in the hospital - hold on - for a good reason - he got his PIC line out!!!* This is truely a sign of the end of treatment to him!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I see the precious too - but, I stink at that dress!! I only made it twice, and messed up the back both times - grrrrrrrr -
> 
> Teresa - your princess dresses are beautiful!! I love them all!!!



That is wonderful news. I got chills reading about it. 



revrob said:


> Thanks everyone, for your very kind comments on the dress!  When I finished the dress last night, I wasn't sure if I loved it or not.  There was a design flaw in my mind.  After showing a few friends, they convinced me that I should leave it be.  I'm so glad that I did!  I love it today!
> 
> Let me see if I can answer questions.  The fabric was purchased through a coop.  The selvage says "Windham Fabric presents Adventures In Wonderland by Whistler Studios"  There were several different prints available.  I can't say that I realized that this print was so large scale when I ordered it, but I love it!  The only thing I wish is that I had ordered more of the strip.
> 
> The patterns - I used my old faithfuls!  Carla C's perfect trifecta - Easy Fit pants, Simply Sweet dress & portrait peasant top.  Simple, straight forward and always the perfect palette for exactly what I want.
> 
> OK - here's the completed version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the bodice to show the print a bit better



That is so pretty! 



LisaZoe said:


> I did a few tees for a woman who usually got things just for her boys. She wanted to coordinate somewhat so we did things like Tink to be worn when her boys had on Peter Pan tees. Most were characters I'd done before but I finally had a chance to do Jessie from Toy Story 2 (her boys were wearing Buzz and Woody tees, I believe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to make another decoupage set with applique and a modified Emma top. I really love the drama of the prints and colors I selected with the mom who wanted the set for her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Emma, I'm still having a lot of fun with the variations I've developed for it. I still haven't documented the variations for a tutorial but I did get photos of one variation so I'll try to get it put together for my blog soon. That variation is like the one in this Daisy set with the closed back that has elastic (the photos are actually of a dress I made with the Emma).



Once again.....everything is awesome!


----------



## Haganfam5

Somehow, I missed the Alice set, it is just adorble! I don't see any flaw at all. Just darling. I love that print. I have the one from Fabric.com but it is not as large and colorful as that one. I will have a vid done soon and post it for you all.



teresajoy said:


> These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today.
> 
> 
> Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:


Teresa, I think they are all beautiful but that Cinderella looks just perfect! Where did you find the fabric? Since I have seen Cinderella's dress at Disney, I have been trying to fnd a similar print, and I think you have! It looks just perfect.  

Thank you for the compliment on my niece. She is a little cutie .




LizaZoe (lost the quote) You know I am a big fan but I think I just fell off my chair when saw that Alice and the queen set! Alice looks like she was drawn right on the pants and the Queen is just amazing too! Just perfect! I am so envious.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> Kim, I'm so sorry for your friend. What happened?



  He fell from a tree while trimming it.  I am not clear onthe details as to what happened, but I know that he trimmed trees on the side.  His mother and father I know must be having a very difficult time. They are all members of my church back home. The funeral was back home this Friday and I so wanted to go, but there was no way I would be back in time to pick the kids up from school. I hope to get up to see her sometime this week. He was a firefighter as is his brother and father, so the crowd was very large.  As it has been said so many times before in our group, hug your babies a little tighter tonight and say a prayer for those that have lost someone so dear.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tracie - love the autograph book!

Teresa!  What wonderful gowns!  Love them all!!!

Cindee - thanks for posting the pictures.I was telling my Dad this morning about the outpouring of love that happened in such  a small amount of time and couldnt help but cry as I told him.

Shannon - I didnt think I could like that dress any betterwrong!  Just beautiful1

Lisa - I love the Jessie shirt!  So cute!  And I do love all the fabric on the Alice setvery pretty!



Okay - off to my danged DR's appt....I wasn't able to get it moved up, so I am going today.  Mainly I dread the blood draw...I have been drinking water like crazy the last 24 hours...I have small rolly veins that don't poke well!  UGH!  Really, I don't think my GP will be able to do much, but at least I will get the ball rolling on this mess anyway...only to see another DR that will probably want more blood!  UGH!!!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

Tracie said:


>



Tracie - What a wonderful journal.  It will be a great remembrance of the trip even if he never writes anything in it!  I love the way you made it so easy to add just a couple words or check marks here and there (can you tell I have sons?) with pictures that are a sounvenirs by themselves.

Very Nice!


----------



## Tracie

aboveH20 said:


> Tracie - What a wonderful journal.  It will be a great remembrance of the trip even if he never writes anything in it!  I love the way you made it so easy to add just a couple words or check marks here and there (can you tell I have sons?) with pictures that are a sounvenirs by themselves.
> 
> Very Nice!



I know what you mean, I have 2 boys.  My older one would write on the journaling page but the younger one might not even fill in the one word answers.  I did want to give Daniel a place to write more thoughts if he wants or Mom and Dad can write on the other side of each park page.   You can't really see them but there is a photo album page between the pages to put pics from each park also.  So Wendy better take lots of shots to fill his great scarpbook and the journal too.


----------



## Tracie

teresajoy said:


> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection!





revrob said:


> OK - here's the completed version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the bodice to show the print a bit better



These make me wish I had a little girl!  Not that I could make them!
But I would buy them!!!!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>




Those Woody and Jessie dresses are adorable.



tvgirlmin said:


> I suggest adding a loop to the back of the front tie piece, though, so you can tuck and hide the back tie piece (if that makes sense...)



The dress and the tie are great.  Can't wait to see the shots with the bunnies.

My boys always tuck the back piece of their ties into their shirts way up near the top.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That is really pretty.  She looks great in it.



Haganfam5 said:


>



Really, really cute.



revrob said:


>



That is great Shannon, I just saw the completed outfit too and you have outdone yourself.



squirrel said:


> I made this yesterday.  It's not for WDW.  It's not shorter on one side than the other, just the photo that makes it look like that.



Cute, I think I have a fat quarter of that fabric in my stash.  It looks very familiar.




Tracie said:


>



That is great.  I have no talent at all for that sort of thing, so I am amazed at what people do.




Cibahwewah said:


>



Oh my, those curtains do look like a very large project.  Good job.  The alines and the bowling shirt look great.



teresajoy said:


>



Love them all Teresa, but I have to say, that cinderella is my fav too.



LisaZoe said:


> I



Lisa, your work is amazing.


----------



## Tracie

billwendy said:


> We were supposed to get together on Friday night, but he ended up being in the hospital - hold on - for a good reason - he got his PIC line out!!! This is truely a sign of the end of treatment to him!!!!!!!!!!!!



That IS a good reason to go to the hospital!  So happy for him!

Thank You for the kind words about the journal, I hope it adds some magic for Daniel.


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> Since I have seen Cinderella's dress at Disney, I have been trying to fnd a similar print, and I think you have! It looks just perfect.



I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!

I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:






It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....

And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## billwendy

Tracie said:


> I know what you mean, I have 2 boys.  My older one would write on the journaling page but the younger one might not even fill in the one word answers.  I did want to give Daniel a place to write more thoughts if he wants or Mom and Dad can write on the other side of each park page.   You can't really see them but there is a photo album page between the pages to put pics from each park also.  So Wendy better take lots of shots to fill his great scarpbook and the journal too.



Im on it Tracie!!! Im also good about sharing my camera with kids - so Im hoping to get him to shoot a few pictures of things that are special specifically to him or pictures that I snap of any special magic that may happen - those would be really cool for in his Journal!!!



mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



Beautiful!!! WOW!!! Have you been at Christmastime before? Its totally awesome if you like Christmas Decorations!!!!!! Are you going to the Christmas party?


----------



## tricia

Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.





It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.

Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> Absolutely Beautiful





billwendy said:


> Beautiful!!! WOW!!! Have you been at Christmastime before? Its totally awesome if you like Christmas Decorations!!!!!! Are you going to the Christmas party?




Many thanks! And yes, we were there 12/08 and LOVED it.  Last year we chose to go for Halloween, but the heat did me in. I'm back to December again and can't wait!

And what AWESOME news about Daniel's PIC line!!!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



OH.  OH.  OH!  I can't even hardly stand it - THIS IS GORGEOUS!


----------



## clhemsath

mom2rtk said:


> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....




THIS IS STUNNING.  Just WOW!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> OH.  OH.  OH!  I can't even hardly stand it - THIS IS GORGEOUS!





clhemsath said:


> THIS IS STUNNING.  Just WOW!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## LisaZoe

Haganfam5 said:


> LisaZoe (lost the quote) You know I am a big fan but I think I just fell off my chair when saw that Alice and the queen set! Alice looks like she was drawn right on the pants and the Queen is just amazing too! Just perfect! I am so envious.



Thank you! Having someone say she looks like a drawing is such a compliment! I loved how this set came out but it didn't do anything on  so I thought maybe I was deluding myself. 



mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



That is stunning! Is the fabric jacquard? I've bought some in the past but have never actually used it yet. It's such elegant and luxurious looking fabric while still being somewhat practical for kids clothes, i.e. the kind I got can be machine washed.

Can't wait to see Ariel!


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> That is stunning! Is the fabric jacquard? I've bought some in the past but have never actually used it yet. It's such elegant and luxurious looking fabric while still being somewhat practical for kids clothes, i.e. the kind I got can be machine washed.
> 
> Can't wait to see Ariel!



Thanks Lisa!

The fabric is a brocade, not practical at all. But it was great to sew!

I also love jacquard. I had some blue jacquard a while back that I just LOVED, but it's all gone now. I did a Cindy dress from that too, and loved it. So far that one has been Katie's favorite. I don't know if that will change with this one or not...


----------



## revrob

DISBOUTIQUERS! This is our chance to SHOW OUR APPRECIATION to TERESA for all that she has done for our group! Please go to SEW NEWS and VOTE (frequently) for TERESA as our Sewing Idol! 

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi...home for the DR...always fun!  Anyway, she is totally on board with me and has me set up with a specialist this Thursday.  She said if he doesn't do what I want, call her and she will get me set up with another DR ASAP!  Gotta love a DR like that!  I was a little nervous becuase I had never been to her before and wasn't sure if she would take my concerns serious or just tell me to wait...I don't want to wait.  So...I feel like today is a good day!


----------



## froggy33

Lisa-Everything is AMAZING as usual!

I really love the toy story jean dresses.  I have jean fabric, but never thought of using it in this way, may have to now!



vester said:


> That Bambi dress is jawdroppingly gorgeous!  What pattern is that?  And can you make that dress with that pattern without the large "patch" of Bambi in the front, i.e. can you make it just twirls all around?
> 
> Vester



I didn't use the VIDA pattern to do it, but I have made a dress with ruffles all the way around.  It was pretty simple.  I used CarlaCs precious dress pattern with ruffles on top of the base skirt.  I've posted it here before:





If you have any questions just let me know! : )




revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



LOVE this!!  It looks great as a complete set as well!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> DISBOUTIQUERS! This is our chance to SHOW OUR APPRECIATION to TERESA for all that she has done for our group! Please go to SEW NEWS and VOTE (frequently) for TERESA as our Sewing Idol! http://www.sewnews.com/contests/sewing_idol.html




I'm on my way to vote now. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Granna4679

Wendy - Great news about Daniel.  



LisaZoe said:


> I had a chance to make another decoupage set with applique and a modified Emma top. I really love the drama of the prints and colors I selected with the mom who wanted the set for her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Emma, I'm still having a lot of fun with the variations I've developed for it. I still haven't documented the variations for a tutorial but I did get photos of one variation so I'll try to get it put together for my blog soon. That variation is like the one in this Daisy set with the closed back that has elastic (the photos are actually of a dress I made with the Emma).



That Alice outfit is so cute.  And I love the expression on Daisy. You overwhelm me with your ideas.  Sooooo creative!



revrob said:


> Thanks everyone, for your very kind comments on the dress!  When I finished the dress last night, I wasn't sure if I loved it or not.  There was a design flaw in my mind.  After showing a few friends, they convinced me that I should leave it be.  I'm so glad that I did!  I love it today!
> 
> Let me see if I can answer questions.  The fabric was purchased through a coop.  The selvage says "Windham Fabric presents Adventures In Wonderland by Whistler Studios"  There were several different prints available.  I can't say that I realized that this print was so large scale when I ordered it, but I love it!  The only thing I wish is that I had ordered more of the strip.
> 
> The patterns - I used my old faithfuls!  Carla C's perfect trifecta - Easy Fit pants, Simply Sweet dress & portrait peasant top.  Simple, straight forward and always the perfect palette for exactly what I want.
> 
> OK - here's the completed version!



The finished product is fantastic!!  



dogodisney said:


> Those are really cut. My DGD like them andsaid she wanted the Cinderella dress. I told her she needed to tell Papa that I needed an embroidery machine so I can make her things like that. Hmmmm, I wonder if he'll fall for it.



Those little DGDs have a way of making Grandpas listen, don't they?



mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



Beautiful!!  Your Cindy dresses just keep getting better and better.  I really like the sleeves on this one too!


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful!!  Your Cindy dresses just keep getting better and better.  I really like the sleeves on this one too!



Thank you! Those are from an old Daisy Kingdom dress pattern. I've been dying to do those for a long time!

Sleeves are from one pattern, skirt from another, bodice from another, and the peplums from another (with some "tweaking" from me).

I did learn my lesson last time though. I added extra length and didn't hem it. I had to replace the skirt on the last Cindy dress because my daughter grew more than I expected before the trip!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



Gorgeous Cinderella dress!  When are you going in December?  We will be there from 12/18-27. 



tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.
> 
> Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.



The penguin costume is really cute!  Your ds did a great job designing it.  Love the princess big give dress!



revrob said:


> DISBOUTIQUERS! This is our chance to SHOW OUR APPRECIATION to TERESA for all that she has done for our group! Please go to SEW NEWS and VOTE (frequently) for TERESA as our Sewing Idol!
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1



Going to go vote!


----------



## mom2rtk

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Gorgeous Cinderella dress!  When are you going in December?  We will be there from 12/18-27.



Thank you!

We haven't committed yet (well... except to the gown! ) but will probably just miss you. We're aiming for 12/11 to 12/18. We did that same week in 08 and loved it! 

We'll wave to you on our way out!!! (Of course, we'll be crying about leaving, so you'll know it's us.....)


----------



## spongemommie05

revrob said:


> HEY!  It's so good to see you post!
> I sure hope you're going to be ok!  Is your heart being treated?
> TWEEN pattern - I would recommend the molly and/or megan pattern by Carla C (Actually, it's under the Sis Boom title at YCMT).  One version is for children, the other is for adults.  You can compare measurements on the site to make sure you get the right one.  It's cute & modern looking.  Perfect for tweens!


 I am hoping that it will go away i am on blood thinners and they say it's due too my thyroid producing to much and my blood oxygen levels down to low , if not i am gonna have to have surgery , I have had so much stress this past year i think i made things worse , But who hasn't ?
I will have to try those patterns Thanks for the suggestions i have not been on YCMT in along time ....



mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!


OOOH my Gorgeous that is breathtaking ! wait to go that is a princess gown



tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.
> 
> Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.


so cute ! I can't ever get my stuff to hang the right way for pictures either LOL Love the dresses too very cute


----------



## MinnieForMe

For anyone who has made a Tiana dress, is it possible to make the flower at her waist or did you buy it?  If you bought it, was it just a silk flower from a craft store?  Thanks.


----------



## candicenicole19

I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:













And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!













I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol

Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## froggy33

MinnieForMe said:


> For anyone who has made a Tiana dress, is it possible to make the flower at her waist or did you buy it?  If you bought it, was it just a silk flower from a craft store?  Thanks.



I made one using a tutorial I found online.  I think it works really well for the Tiana flower and it is really a piece of cake!  I think it is in the bookmarks, but here's the link:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UQN2h7b5pTA/SRHySMvtF-I/AAAAAAAABFo/MYVkXPjgTDM/s400/IMGP3392.jpg&imgrefurl=http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html&usg=__Jpv46tUyXSpg2Xbik4Va-vwB8jI=&h=300&w=400&sz=24&hl=en&start=6&sig2=hs1trY8uuVvEqy_J-5XuBw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=2ZTpTgvHIm8YcM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfabric%2Bflower%2Btutorial%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUS366%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=zViVS-DgMp7EMsKO9OoM


----------



## Cherlynn25

I have 2 tute's one on how to make a double layer stripwork twirl skirt and another for a tiered twirl skirt on my blog.  The stripwork skirt could easily be made into a regular twirl skirt.

Double layer stripwork...

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

Tiered skirt...

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/08/photobucket.html

Hope these help...[/QUOTE]

oooo those are perfect! Thank you!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

What would you do?

I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back. 
Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it. 
I'd love to know what you all think I should do...


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> I made one using a tutorial I found online.  I think it works really well for the Tiana flower and it is really a piece of cake!  I think it is in the bookmarks, but here's the link:
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UQN2h7b5pTA/SRHySMvtF-I/AAAAAAAABFo/MYVkXPjgTDM/s400/IMGP3392.jpg&imgrefurl=http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html&usg=__Jpv46tUyXSpg2Xbik4Va-vwB8jI=&h=300&w=400&sz=24&hl=en&start=6&sig2=hs1trY8uuVvEqy_J-5XuBw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=2ZTpTgvHIm8YcM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfabric%2Bflower%2Btutorial%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUS366%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=zViVS-DgMp7EMsKO9OoM



Thanks for that link! I'm still kicking around doing Tiana's ball gown for this year's trip and wondered about the flower!

For those of you familiar with her gown at Disney..... have you seen any fabrics that look similar? I was thinking it looked like a velveteen or something similar? Something lightly "fuzzy" anyway. I haven't seen any in the sort of sage green I would need.


----------



## mom2rtk

CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



Send her the money back and move on. Ebay and Paypal leave you completely defenseless as a seller. The bad part is that you can give her a complete refund and she can STILL leave you bad feedback and ding your stars. So not only do you have to do it, you have to do it with a smile.

Sad, but true.


----------



## Haganfam5

mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



WOW! Your Cindy dress is amazing too. I love how you made it look just like the one at Disney. That is exactly what I wanted to do. I just love it! I am still looking for that perfect fabric. I will have to continue my search. I bought some but it just doesn't have that brilliance.



tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.
> 
> Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.



Cute stuff! I am sure the Penguin will look great!



MinnieForMe said:


> For anyone who has made a Tiana dress, is it possible to make the flower at her waist or did you buy it?  If you bought it, was it just a silk flower from a craft store?  Thanks.



I made my flower. I just winged it. I should have searched for a pattern or tutorial, that probably would have been easier. Mine just required a bit more sewing because I traced out the petals and sewed them together.


----------



## mom2rtk

Haganfam5 said:


> WOW! Your Cindy dress is amazing too. I love how you made it look just like the one at Disney. That is exactly what I wanted to do. I just love it! I am still looking for that perfect fabric. I will have to continue my search. I bought some but it just doesn't have that brilliance.



I've always said that if I was ever lucky enough to get to tour Disney costuming, I'd be sneaking out with bolts of fabric under my trenchcoat.... Of course they'd probably be on to me because trenchcoats in the Florida heat kind of stand out.... 

I am on a perpetual hunt for just the right princess fabrics. This one came off of ebay months ago, so I think it's all gone. I'll let you know if I find anything else!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


>


I LOVE all of these dresses! Of course, my favorite is the Cinderella!! That turned out SO gorgeous!  The fabric looks like a brocade in the picture.  SO pretty!



livndisney said:


> I was blessed to meet Mya and her family today. A couple of pictures are posted on the Big Give board.


This is so awesome!! Everyone has to check out the update with pictures!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69012/719024/3

Saratoga Springs has been unbelievably generous!!



revrob said:


>


This is gorgeous!!



vester said:


> Ok - our of sheer curiosity....
> 
> If I made a cinderella dress, how much would one of you charge to put that cinderella carriage on it?  Does anyone even do that?
> 
> If you dont, where could I go to get that done (I obviously dont have a machine haha!)
> 
> Just curious! - Its AWESOME!
> 
> Vester


If you look at people's signatures, you will see that some of them sell on etsy.  You might be able to ask some of them through a PM.  I don't do this, though. I'm too busy with the digitizing!



LisaZoe said:


>


The Jessie and Daisy are GREAT!!!  But, I adore the Alice set!! That is so cool!!



spongemommie05 said:


> Adorable stuff posted ! So i am on a medical leave from school for 30 days (due to a recent Blood clot found on my heart) and i was out today and i just had to buy some fabric,  Now i am just needing a pattern? My daughter is 8 now .  Any suggestions for a Tween pattern she needs at least a size 12 -14
> I am hoping to do alot of sewing this month I miss it alot ...


Welcome to the coumadin club!  Did they check to make sure you don't have a clotting disorder (like me)?  It's not normal for someone your age to get a clot.  



Haganfam5 said:


> Teresa, I think they are all beautiful but that Cinderella looks just perfect! Where did you find the fabric? Since I have seen Cinderella's dress at Disney, I have been trying to fnd a similar print, and I think you have! It looks just perfect.


I like to perpetuate the misconception that Teresa and I are the same person. So, I'll answer for her!   We found that fabric at JoAnn.  It looks like brocade, but it's actually a cotton print!



mom2rtk said:


>


OOOOHHHH!!! That is gorgeous!!!  



tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.


The penguin outfit is too cute! I am really impressed with the feet!  I love the princess dresses, too!



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! And yes, we were there 12/08 and LOVED it.  Last year we chose to go for Halloween, but the heat did me in. I'm back to December again and can't wait!
> 
> And what AWESOME news about Daniel's PIC line!!!


I'm with you, I really loved the weather in early December!  Even October in Florida is too hot for me! 



revrob said:


> DISBOUTIQUERS! This is our chance to SHOW OUR APPRECIATION to TERESA for all that she has done for our group! Please go to SEW NEWS and VOTE (frequently) for TERESA as our Sewing Idol!
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=A&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1



WE ALL NEED TO VOTE FOR TERESA!!!!!!!!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi...home for the DR...always fun!  Anyway, she is totally on board with me and has me set up with a specialist this Thursday.  She said if he doesn't do what I want, call her and she will get me set up with another DR ASAP!  Gotta love a DR like that!  I was a little nervous becuase I had never been to her before and wasn't sure if she would take my concerns serious or just tell me to wait...I don't want to wait.  So...I feel like today is a good day!


I missed what's going on.  But,  for you. 



candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:


There is all sorts of cuteness going on here!!!  Great job!!



CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...


UGH! What a mess!  I don't think you owe her a refund, but it might hurt your business if you don't give her one.  It's totally unfair for you, though. 



mom2rtk said:


> Send her the money back and move on. Ebay and Paypal leave you completely defenseless as a seller. The bad part is that you can give her a complete refund and she can STILL leave you bad feedback and ding your stars. So not only do you have to do it, you have to do it with a smile.
> 
> Sad, but true.



I bought a new camera lense from someone and they ended up sending me a used, refurbished lense.  I complained to the person I bought it from and they refused to do anything to correct the situation, even though they admitted that their ad stated that it was a new lense.  Basically, they said "oops". So, I filed a complaint with paypal.  They immediately answered the complaint saying that since the buyer sent me "something", I couldn't get a refund- even though it wasn't as advertised.  They said I could only file a complaint if the item wasn't shipped!  I thought that was a load of crap and I've decided not to buy anything expensive through paypal anymore!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I bought a new camera lense from someone and they ended up sending me a used, refurbished lense.  I complained to the person I bought it from and they refused to do anything to correct the situation, even though they admitted that their ad stated that it was a new lense.  Basically, they said "oops". So, I filed a complaint with paypal.  They immediately answered the complaint saying that since the buyer sent me "something", I couldn't get a refund- even though it wasn't as advertised.  They said I could only file a complaint if the item wasn't shipped!  I thought that was a load of crap and I've decided not to buy anything expensive through paypal anymore!



I am shocked by this! And I'm so sorry you got taken on the deal. Did you use your credit card to pay with Paypal? That gives you some right too, if not too much time has lapsed. 

I really just want to leave ebay behind, but that's were I continue to sell consistently the most stuff. Really, it's like picking my way through a minefield on a daily basis!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> II missed what's going on.  But,  for you.



I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!

About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.  

So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.  

I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!

okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> I am shocked by this! And I'm so sorry you got taken on the deal. Did you use your credit card to pay with Paypal? That gives you some right too, if not too much time has lapsed.
> 
> I really just want to leave ebay behind, but that's were I continue to sell consistently the most stuff. Really, it's like picking my way through a minefield on a daily basis!



I bought the lense from Tristatecamera.com and used my paypal debit card.  So, that may be different than if I had bought it on ebay?  If I had used my regular Visa card, they would have fought for me and got my money back.  I did file a report with the better business bureau on them (there have been many complaints).  Then, they contacted me by phone and offered to give me 10% back on the lense.  I accepted it because I knew that was the best I would get.  Guess what?  I haven't seen that 10% refund yet and it's been several weeks.  Grrr.....

I used to sell quite a bit on ebay- just odds and ends, things I picked up on clearance.  But, then they started greatly favoring the power sellers and the buyers and leaving us small sellers in the dust.  So, I haven't sold on ebay in quite some time.


----------



## candicenicole19

CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



Umm, WOW!  That stinks!  I dont think I would offer a refund. If you put ask all questions before bidding, then she should have done just that, asked questions.  If her daughter is not a solid size 6 then a size 6 dress will not fit her so I am not sure why she would even ask for a refund for a dress that she knew was not the correct size. It baffles me sometimes what people will ask for!  Sorry you are going through that!  It stinks.  I would hope that she wouldnt hurt your feedback score because of her mistake but I have seen it happen before.  Let me know the outcome!


----------



## Granna4679

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



These are very cute!!  Can't wait to see the others.



CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



I have sold a lot of clothes on ebay and I have only had 2 or 3 customers that were unhappy and wanted refunds (you just can't make some people happy no matter what).  You could try just telling her that it was custom made and all patterns run differently.  If she didn't give you specific measurements to go by, then it is the sellers discretion as to whether it is really a size 6 or not.  However, like pp said, she could still give negative feedback and no one wants that.  Good luck with whatever you do.  I recently offered to give a portion of the money back for something they were unhappy with...they accepted and left me "positive" feedback.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I bought the lense from Tristatecamera.com and used my paypal debit card.  So, that may be different than if I had bought it on ebay?  If I had used my regular Visa card, they would have fought for me and got my money back.  I did file a report with the better business bureau on them (there have been many complaints).  Then, they contacted me by phone and offered to give me 10% back on the lense.  I accepted it because I knew that was the best I would get.  Guess what?  I haven't seen that 10% refund yet and it's been several weeks.  Grrr.....
> 
> I used to sell quite a bit on ebay- just odds and ends, things I picked up on clearance.  But, then they started greatly favoring the power sellers and the buyers and leaving us small sellers in the dust.  So, I haven't sold on ebay in quite some time.



I don't know, but it seems to me that the card has that Mastercard logo on it, so it might be worth calling to see.

I bought a lens from them once, but it was new. I'm looking at another now, so I will avoid them like the plague!

And I absolutely agree... ebay just isn't what it used to be....


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!
> 
> About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.
> 
> So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.
> 
> I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!
> 
> okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!



Oh Kim, .  This must be so scary for you.  I just did a little research and the prognosis looks good.  But, I can imagine how you must be feeling.  I'm so glad you shared it with us.  I will be praying for you, sweetie.


----------



## SallyfromDE

CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



I'm always so negative. I'd want to know how long she's had it. In other words, did she take it to Disney, wear it, and now wants a refund. See, I told you I was negative. If she hasn't had it long, I'd return it and give her a refund. Maybe if you resold it, you'd get what you really want for it.


----------



## candicenicole19

I agree as well Ebay has gone WAY downhill but it is the only place to sell used customs and clothing really besides a yard sale or a consignment sale where I would get nothing!


----------



## candicenicole19

Granna4679 said:


> These are very cute!!  Can't wait to see the others.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you!  I hope to have them finished and pictured tonight but it is beautiful out and the kids are playing outside and I am sitting on the porch playing Babysitter to the neighborhood so I am not sure what I will have time to finish!  If not today then tomorrow!
> 
> I had another quote but I must have lost it so Thanks to whoever said that as well!


----------



## mom2rtk

candicenicole19 said:


> Umm, WOW!  That stinks!  I dont think I would offer a refund. If you put ask all questions before bidding, then she should have done just that, asked questions.  If her daughter is not a solid size 6 then a size 6 dress will not fit her so I am not sure why she would even ask for a refund for a dress that she knew was not the correct size. It baffles me sometimes what people will ask for!  Sorry you are going through that!  It stinks.  I would hope that she wouldnt hurt your feedback score because of her mistake but I have seen it happen before.  Let me know the outcome!



I ask for measurements more and more often, even though I list a size chart on my ME page. You'd be surprised how many moms little size 6's have a 30" chest.....

And while you might hope she wouldn't hurt your feedback, I wouldn't count on it. You have to make a decision whether you're ready to take the negative for her mistake or not, knowing that all you can leave her is a positive.

And you said it sold for less than you wanted. Consider this your golden opportunity for a do-over. Tell her you'll refund as soon as she agrees to cancel the transaction. Then refund and list with a Buy It Now at the higher level you think it should bring.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> I'm always so negative. I'd want to know how long she's had it. In other words, did she take it to Disney, wear it, and now wants a refund. See, I told you I was negative. If she hasn't had it long, I'd return it and give her a refund. Maybe if you resold it, you'd get what you really want for it.



Doesn't matter. Many have tried this and many have succeeded. I have a friend who makes costumes just like I do and had to refund a Halloween costume AFTER Halloween.


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!
> 
> About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.
> 
> So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.
> 
> I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!
> 
> okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!



I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. At least now you can get it behind you and not have to worry about it any more. I'll pray it's resolved quickly with a good outcome!


----------



## erinmomof2

I don't sew, but lurk here frequently because I just love all the customs you do.  I've been looking at purchasing some customs off either etsy or ebay, and I'm hoping you guys could help me with a couple of questions.  First of all, there is such a wide range of prices.  If I buy a custom for $30-$50 is going to be poor quality compared to the $100 + dresses out there?  Also, is there anything I should look for before I buy?  I know nothing about sewing so any help would be appreciated.

I'm looking to buy an Anasatsia and Drizella costume, if that helps.  Also, I know some of you sell your designs, so if you make a Drizella or Anastasia please PM me, I'd rather purchase one from someone on here.

Thanks so much!
Erin


----------



## LisaZoe

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



Those are great!



CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



Rather than a refund, could you take in the sides a bit? If not, I hate to say it but I think it would just be simpler to give her a refund and get the dress back. Yes, she should have read the listing and not faulted you for her error. Unfortunately, it does feel like a few 'bad apple' buyers use the power of a negative over the sellers. Maybe it will work out to your advantage in the end and you'll get more than she paid if you relist.



erinmomof2 said:


> I don't sew, but lurk here frequently because I just love all the customs you do.  I've been looking at purchasing some customs off either etsy or ebay, and I'm hoping you guys could help me with a couple of questions.  First of all, there is such a wide range of prices.  If I buy a custom for $30-$50 is going to be poor quality compared to the $100 + dresses out there?  Also, is there anything I should look for before I buy?  I know nothing about sewing so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm looking to buy an Anasatsia and Drizella costume, if that helps.  Also, I know some of you sell your designs, so if you make a Drizella or Anastasia please PM me, I'd rather purchase one from someone on here.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Erin



You should be able to get well made items in that price range but they'd probably be simpler in style/detail than the higher price. Unfortunately, poor quality can be found in items at any price range so just do some checking of the sellers' feedback and maybe even ask for referrals before you buy.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

so how do u applique stuff? where can i find pics of all your stuff? will some of you adopt me?....how do i post pics?

lol....just subscribing and yes mom, i read the first post! thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## NaeNae

txaggie94gigem said:


> so how do u applique stuff? where can i find pics of all your stuff? will some of you adopt me?....how do i post pics?
> 
> lol....just subscribing and yes mom, i read the first post! thanks for all the hard work!



WELCOME fellow Oklahoman!!!  All of the how too's should be answered in the first post.  If you still can't figure it out just come back and ask!!!  We don't bite.


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> These are the dresses that kept me up to all hours of the night (morning) this past week! I made these for a fellow Diser who should have arrived at Disney today.
> 
> 
> Belle dress, using the Princified Simply Sweet and Heathersue's applique designs (except for the book):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like it before I added the roses.
> 
> And, Cinderella
> I think this is my very favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was made with CarlaC's Precious Dress. I love that pattern!
> 
> And an Aurora princified Simply Sweet, with Heathersue's wonderful Sleeping Beauty collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, the peplum is not crooked, even though it looks like it!
> I actually had the peplum made in the lighter pink fabric, but then I realized I'd cut it wrong and didn't have enough fabric left to redo it! So, I made it from the pink. Disney does it that way, so I figured I could to!
> 
> Lastly, I made a Giselle and I'm not happy with the pictures, it looked so much cuter in person!



These are all awesome, but holy cow; the Cinderella is amazing!



LisaZoe said:


> I did a few tees for a woman who usually got things just for her boys. She wanted to coordinate somewhat so we did things like Tink to be worn when her boys had on Peter Pan tees. Most were characters I'd done before but I finally had a chance to do Jessie from Toy Story 2 (her boys were wearing Buzz and Woody tees, I believe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to make another decoupage set with applique and a modified Emma top. I really love the drama of the prints and colors I selected with the mom who wanted the set for her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Emma, I'm still having a lot of fun with the variations I've developed for it. I still haven't documented the variations for a tutorial but I did get photos of one variation so I'll try to get it put together for my blog soon. That variation is like the one in this Daisy set with the closed back that has elastic (the photos are actually of a dress I made with the Emma).



Love, love, love, love; the Alice (1st and this one) is one of my absolute faves of yours!  I so hope you postthe Emma variation on your blog really, really, really soon- I'm dying to try it with the closed back



mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!






tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.
> 
> Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.


Those are really cute!



candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!


These are fab!  Please post the others soon, I really want to see them!


----------



## Haganfam5

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



The Easter dress is just adorable but I Love the Wizard of Oz set! Wow, you must have put a lot of time into that! It looks GREAT!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Peter Pan and Tink outfit that I dont have pictures of yet as well as a few other summer sets I will try to get pictured tonight to share!  They all need ruffles on the bottom of them so I have been putting it off lol
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



Wow..I love both those outfits!  They are gorgeous, so is your dd!!!  I can't wait to see the Peter Pan and Tink outfit.



CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



I would get her to send it back, and give her a refund, and then re-list it and hopefully, sell it at a higher price.  I used to sell my kids clothes on ebay - mostly their Gymboree, Gap and Hanna Andersson clothes.  I sold a lot for less than I was hoping for, and the lady complained that they were "junk"..so I had her mail it back and I refunded her.  She left me a positive feedback. I relisted it, and it sold for way more than she had paid for it..and the new buyer didn't complain!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!
> 
> About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.
> 
> So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.
> 
> I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!
> 
> okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!



So sorry that you are going through this.  You are in my thoughts and prayers, and I pray that everything works out for you.



HeatherSue said:


> I bought a new camera lense from someone and they ended up sending me a used, refurbished lense.  I complained to the person I bought it from and they refused to do anything to correct the situation, even though they admitted that their ad stated that it was a new lense.  Basically, they said "oops". So, I filed a complaint with paypal.  They immediately answered the complaint saying that since the buyer sent me "something", I couldn't get a refund- even though it wasn't as advertised.  They said I could only file a complaint if the item wasn't shipped!  I thought that was a load of crap and I've decided not to buy anything expensive through paypal anymore!



Seriously? They can't do anything because the buyer sent you "Something".. that is just so wrong!  I can't believe Paypal would let the buyer get away with something like that!


----------



## Haganfam5

I just posted these on FB but for those of you who may not be on FB here is my latest:

Alice in Wonderland Vida:




reverse:





Snow white Vida:









I know they don't compare much to the things posted in the last couple of days but I am just in love with the Alice in Wonderland and Thomas Kincade fabrics! I better go bak and fix my top-stitching I just noticed it's a bit off on the Alice.....and I need to iron it with some steam..... Sorry about the terrible pics but it's getting late and I have so much to do. Trying to be quick!


----------



## DisneyKings

I just had an epiphany!  And why it finally dawned on me when I wasn't even sewing, I don't know.  Every time I have made the vida, the side panels were larger than the front & back.  I've rechecked the pattern & gone crazy over this.  I finally figured out it's b/c I don't put in the seam allowances & the sides must account for the seams in the front/back panels....right????


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> I am shocked by this! And I'm so sorry you got taken on the deal. Did you use your credit card to pay with Paypal? That gives you some right too, if not too much time has lapsed.
> 
> I really just want to leave ebay behind, but that's were I continue to sell consistently the most stuff. Really, it's like picking my way through a minefield on a daily basis!



HeatherSue, that really stinks PayPal won't help since they sent you "something"...so if they would have sent a FisherPrice camera, would yoou still no recourse!?

And, Mom2trk...have you tried your luck selling on Etsy?  I really think your creations would do well there, and the fees are soooooo much better than eBay aka feeBay.  Only 20 cents to list (no matter the price) and 3.5% commission on sales (no matter the price) Plus, you're working with a crowd that most often appreciates the handmade art whereas on eBay you sometimes get "bargain" shoppers that are just trying to find the best price and may not have such appreciate for your awesome work.  At least that has been my experience with the two.  I quit selling on eBay in 08 and have never looked back.  And if I have slow times...I cruise the Alchemy section and see if anyone wants something custom that is within my abilities.  It's pretty nice on that end.  I'm an Etsy fan


----------



## Diz-Mommy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!
> 
> About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.
> 
> So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.
> 
> I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!
> 
> okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!



I'm sorry to hear this!!  I hope all turns out for the best


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> And, Mom2trk...have you tried your luck selling on Etsy?  I really think your creations would do well there, and the fees are soooooo much better than eBay aka feeBay.  Only 20 cents to list (no matter the price) and 3.5% commission on sales (no matter the price) Plus, you're working with a crowd that most often appreciates the handmade art whereas on eBay you sometimes get "bargain" shoppers that are just trying to find the best price and may not have such appreciate for your awesome work.  At least that has been my experience with the two.  I quit selling on eBay in 08 and have never looked back.  And if I have slow times...I cruise the Alchemy section and see if anyone wants something custom that is within my abilities.  It's pretty nice on that end.  I'm an Etsy fan




I have had at Etsy store for a while, but never have put the effort into it yet. Honestly, I know several others who do what I do and we think the Etsy shoppers are more "bargain" shoppers. Mostly I've always had great success with Ebay, and have nearly 300 listings there, and just haven't had time to move them all over yet. I keep hoping to pay one of my teenage boys to do it for me!

I do know I need to leave Ebay behind. But I've had a store there since 2003 and my customers look for me there and I like the international exposure. I need to put more effort into it since Ebay continues to try and push all of us smaller sellers out the door!

I definitely wouldn't auction anything on ebay any more. Things just don't bring what they used to. All of my stuff is fixed price.

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll get there. Just not enough hours in the day!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I hear ya!  I've let my tie dye shop go in to vacation mode, mostly because I don't want to handle the chemicals while pregnant...but my sewing shop is pretty pittiful too.  It takes a lot of energy, and I'm lacking these days 

Sometimes in Alchemy you get bargain shoppers, so yeah they do exsist on Etsy too.  When I decided to ditch eBay altogether, I sent all my past eBay customers a thank you note for their business stating I'd still be offering customs on Etsy.  It turned out to really boost my first initial sales and help start a reputable feedback.  I'm sure it's hard to leave since you've had your shop since 03 though and start all over with feedback stats and such.  I know of some sellers that have reffered back to their eBay shops to show they have a good reputation as well. 

The listings last a lot longer on Etsy too, 3 months, so you do have to "refresh" some listings from time to time or add new items to stay at the top of the search results.   There are new quirks to learn with Etsy, but overall I think they have a more simple listing process and they don't gouge into your profits as much as feeBay does...plus you CAN leave negative feedback for buyers if need be.


----------



## Cibahwewah

CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



Suck it up and refund the lady's money.  Paypal and Ebay always side with the buyer, even if you are in the right. I learned this the hard way.  And you are still out the shipping and listing fees.


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> I hear ya!  I've let my tie dye shop go in to vacation mode, mostly because I don't want to handle the chemicals while pregnant...but my sewing shop is pretty pittiful too.  It takes a lot of energy, and I'm lacking these days
> 
> Sometimes in Alchemy you get bargain shoppers, so yeah they do exsist on Etsy too.  When I decided to ditch eBay altogether, I sent all my past eBay customers a thank you note for their business stating I'd still be offering customs on Etsy.  It turned out to really boost my first initial sales and help start a reputable feedback.  I'm sure it's hard to leave since you've had your shop since 03 though and start all over with feedback stats and such.  I know of some sellers that have reffered back to their eBay shops to show they have a good reputation as well.
> 
> The listings last a lot longer on Etsy too, 3 months, so you do have to "refresh" some listings from time to time or add new items to stay at the top of the search results.   There are new quirks to learn with Etsy, but overall I think they have a more simple listing process and they don't gouge into your profits as much as feeBay does...plus you CAN leave negative feedback for buyers if need be.




I get all of that. I know all the rational reasons. But the listings in my ebay store are "good til cancelled". Hardly any maintenance at all. But the fees are WAY higher. I'm like a drug addict.... I know Ebay is bad for me, but is so much easier to stay there!  

The real problem is that I just spend so many hours at the sewing machine that I need the administrative part of it to be as easy as possible. And you can't beat the ebay system for tracking orders. When you print the label, it comes off your "to ship" list and adds the tracking. Etsy doesn't do that. 

I have kind of looked at the higher ebay fees as paying for themselves in ease of administration.....

But they're pushing their luck with this last round of increases. They really are out of their minds.....


----------



## livndisney

Diz-Mommy said:


> I hear ya!  I've let my tie dye shop go in to vacation mode, mostly because I don't want to handle the chemicals while pregnant...but my sewing shop is pretty pittiful too.  It takes a lot of energy, and I'm lacking these days
> 
> Sometimes in Alchemy you get bargain shoppers, so yeah they do exsist on Etsy too.  When I decided to ditch eBay altogether, I sent all my past eBay customers a thank you note for their business stating I'd still be offering customs on Etsy.  It turned out to really boost my first initial sales and help start a reputable feedback.  I'm sure it's hard to leave since you've had your shop since 03 though and start all over with feedback stats and such.  I know of some sellers that have reffered back to their eBay shops to show they have a good reputation as well.
> 
> The listings last a lot longer on Etsy too, 3 months, so you do have to "refresh" some listings from time to time or add new items to stay at the top of the search results.   There are new quirks to learn with Etsy, but overall I think they have a more simple listing process and they don't gouge into your profits as much as feeBay does...plus you CAN leave negative feedback for buyers if need be.



You are not kidding-I finally looked at some the "requests" on Alchemy. Some of them wanted a finished product for less than the materials would cost. I could not believe it!  I guess I should jump on the bandwagon and start promoting my Etsy shop here.  I have been on Etsy for a couple of years and have had for the most part good luck (I do have a odd "possible" sale going on right now LOL). But other than that things have been ok.

I do Ebay once in awhile to sell some of the things DD has outgrown, but that it about it. The fees are way too crazy. And Craigslist just scares me


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> I get all of that. I know all the rational reasons. But the listings in my ebay store are "good til cancelled". Hardly any maintenance at all. But the fees are WAY higher. I'm like a drug addict.... I know Ebay is bad for me, but is so much easier to stay there!
> 
> The real problem is that I just spend so many hours at the sewing machine that I need the administrative part of it to be as easy as possible. And you can't beat the ebay system for tracking orders. When you print the label, it comes off your "to ship" list and adds the tracking. Etsy doesn't do that.
> 
> I have kind of looked at the higher ebay fees as paying for themselves in ease of administration.....
> 
> But they're pushing their luck with this last round of increases. They really are out of their minds.....



You need a good BA!


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> You are not kidding-I finally looked at some the "requests" on Alchemy. Some of them wanted a finished product for less than the materials would cost. I could not believe it!  I guess I should jump on the bandwagon and start promoting my Etsy shop here.  I have been on Etsy for a couple of years and have had for the most part good luck (I do have a odd "possible" sale going on right now LOL). But other than that things have been ok.
> 
> I do Ebay once in awhile to sell some of the things DD has outgrown, but that it about it. The fees are way too crazy. And Craigslist just scares me



You are not allowed to promote your shop here, but you can put your ebay or etsy id in your signature. So be careful....


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> You need a good BA!



Thanks Shannon! I appreciate it.... but can I ask what a BA is????


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> You are not allowed to promote your shop here, but you can put your ebay or etsy id in your signature. So be careful....



Oh trust me I know that rule. I don't even post pictures here. Heck I don't even have my etsy/ebay id in my signature. LOL


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Love, love, love, love; the Alice (1st and this one) is one of my absolute faves of yours!  I so hope you postthe Emma variation on your blog really, really, really soon- I'm dying to try it with the closed back



I looked through the photos and it looks like I got some of each step except the final ruffle so I just need to find time to edit them and then write the instructions. Since I'm trying to get a new skirt pattern worked out, I don't know when the Emma tutorial will happen, though. 



DisneyKings said:


> I just had an epiphany!  And why it finally dawned on me when I wasn't even sewing, I don't know.  Every time I have made the vida, the side panels were larger than the front & back.  I've rechecked the pattern & gone crazy over this.  I finally figured out it's b/c I don't put in the seam allowances & the sides must account for the seams in the front/back panels....right????



That's very true! I do add seam allowance but still find that the side panels end up a bit longer than the center section so I just trim it off.  I think I added more seam allowance than was indicated so it throws things off. Luckily it's a very forgiving style for little deviations in cutting/tracing.


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Oh trust me I know that rule. I don't even post pictures here. Heck I don't even have my etsy/ebay id in my signature. LOL


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


>



Hey Stranger! How are you? Is your little one getting as big as my little one?


----------



## DisneyKings

LisaZoe said:


> That's very true! I do add seam allowance but still find that the side panels end up a bit longer than the center section so I just trim it off.  I think I added more seam allowance than was indicated so it throws things off. Luckily it's a very forgiving style for little deviations in cutting/tracing.



I usually line up the bottoms & trim at the top.  It makes me feel better that someone of your sewing caliber has issues with it too!  Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Hey Stranger! How are you? Is your little one getting as big as my little one?



Hi!  My little one isn't so little anymore.  She's growing so fast! I can't believe she's already 8 and in 2nd grade.


----------



## LisaZoe

DisneyKings said:


> I usually line up the bottoms & trim at the top.  It makes me feel better that someone of your sewing caliber has issues with it too!  Thanks!



 If I were doing something fitted/tailored, I'd be pickier about my seam allowance measurements. Of course I avoid fitted/tailored styles for that reason. I want sewing to be as stress free as possible so I don't worry if I need to trim a bit here or there as long as the finished garment looks good and fits as it should.


----------



## littlepeppers

I ordered a Vida pattern tonight. 

I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> Hi!  My little one isn't so little anymore.  She's growing so fast! I can't believe she's already 8 and in 2nd grade.



Want to feel better? Mine is 9 next week and in 3rd grade. WHERE did the time go?


----------



## Granna4679

txaggie94gigem said:


> so how do u applique stuff? where can i find pics of all your stuff? will some of you adopt me?....how do i post pics?
> 
> lol....just subscribing and yes mom, i read the first post! thanks for all the hard work!



Just wanted to say "howdy" !!  I have 2 daughters that are aggies (one has her masters and the other has a BA and still works at A&M).  So welcome!!


----------



## MermaidTales

Adorable Wizard of Oz set back a few pages... I'm so bad at this whole posting thing! I love all the creativitiy though!
~ Angela


----------



## MermaidTales

I have the Vida, and almost all the others and have yet to try one all except the Hoodie... and honestly my eyes went crossed while trying to retrace the pattern for the size I was using! LOL


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> Hi!  My little one isn't so little anymore.  She's growing so fast! I can't believe she's already 8 and in 2nd grade.



Wow, Lisa! I didn't realize Zoe was already 8! It's hard to believe she was only 4 or 5 when I ment you over on the CBD!

It's so important to make each day count... time does fly!
Mine are 17, 14 and 12... I would have never dreamed that time would go so fast!


----------



## MermaidTales

Okay, I'll stop posting. I think this is my 10th post... making me eligible for some sort of posting privelege... I think!
LOL... I'd better just get back to work!


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> Want to feel better? Mine is 9 next week and in 3rd grade. WHERE did the time go?



It's amazing, isn't it? Of course I'm still trying to figure out how I got so old!!! 



littlepeppers said:


> I ordered a Vida pattern tonight.
> 
> I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?



I use tissue paper. Since I make different sizes of most styles, I use different color paper for each size so it's quicker to find all the pieces for a specific size when I need them.



MermaidTales said:


> Wow, Lisa! I didn't realize Zoe was already 8! It's hard to believe she was only 4 or 5 when I met you over on the CBD!
> 
> It's so important to make each day count... time does fly!
> Mine are 17, 14 and 12... I would have never dreamed that time would go so fast!



Can you believe she was only 3 1/2 when I started there? I don't even want to think of her being a teen! It scares me to think what she'll be like when hormones kick in.


----------



## NiniMorris

Evidently I am out of creative ideas!  I need to make a Princess Tiana dress for my DD9 for BBB.  Since I've only seen parts of the movie (I know, I know...BAAAAAAAD Mommy!) I can't seem to wrap my head around the dress.  I can usually 'see' the dress and pattern that can be altered... but with this dress, nothing!  

To all of you that are making a Tiana dress, what pattern are you using?  (or altering)  I think I need to buy the movie when it comes out and check it out a little better!

Nini


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Shannon! I appreciate it.... but can I ask what a BA is????




BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!  
Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!
> Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!




And here I thought you were volunteering......  

I also could use a maid, but that's not likely either!  But yes indeed a great thought!


----------



## NiniMorris

revrob said:


> BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!
> Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!



Great idea....

But unfortunately, that would cut into the meager profits you already get.  Unless you were to find an incredible DIL to do it in exchange for free babysitting... hmmm...

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

Haganfam5 said:


> I just posted these on FB but for those of you who may not be on FB here is my latest:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow white Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they don't compare much to the things posted in the last couple of days but I am just in love with the Alice in Wonderland and Thomas Kincade fabrics! I better go bak and fix my top-stitching I just noticed it's a bit off on the Alice.....and I need to iron it with some steam..... Sorry about the terrible pics but it's getting late and I have so much to do. Trying to be quick!


Love the fabrics together; very unique!



littlepeppers said:


> I ordered a Vida pattern tonight.
> 
> I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?



I trace onto interfacing.  You really have to trace onto something, because you'll add your seam allowances.  Also, you don't want to cut your original pattern so you can use it for other sizes.  I like the interfacing because it's more durable, and I tend to make several dresses in whichever size my dd is at the time.  I choose one that I can see through but is not loosely woven so it doesn't pull apart easily.  I think mine is actually made for pattern tracing, but for the life of me I can't remember the name that was on the bolt; now it's just a big piece in my pattern drawer.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Great idea....
> 
> But unfortunately, that would cut into the meager profits you already get.  Unless you were to find an incredible DIL to do it in exchange for free babysitting... hmmm...
> 
> Nini



Well... since my boys are not quite 15 and 17, I think I'll pass on THAT plan!!!  I'll hope you were thinking for yourself and not me!


----------



## tricia

Haganfam5 said:


> I just posted these on FB but for those of you who may not be on FB here is my latest:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow white Vida:



Very pretty. 



LisaZoe said:


> I use tissue paper. Since I make different sizes of most styles, I use different color paper for each size so it's quicker to find all the pieces for a specific size when I need them.



Great idea.


----------



## mom2rtk

littlepeppers said:


> I ordered a Vida pattern tonight.
> 
> I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?



They sell an interfacing-like material with a grid on it made specifically for tracing patterns. I use it all the time and love it. I love the way it stays put on most fabrics when you lay it down to cut... no need to even pin unless it's on satin or something slippery. It's sold in the interfacing section of the fabric store.


----------



## littlepeppers

mom2rtk said:


> They sell an interfacing-like material with a grid on it made specifically for tracing patterns. I use it all the time and love it. I love the way it stays put on most fabrics when you lay it down to cut... no need to even pin unless it's on satin or something slippery. It's sold in the interfacing section of the fabric store.



I'm going into town (well the next town over) today.  I will look for some. 

I wonder if the tissue paper from the Dollar Tree would work?  You know the one that is one step away from writing paper instead of tissue paper.


----------



## allaboutaprincess

littlepeppers said:


> I ordered a Vida pattern tonight.
> 
> I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?



I use the kind of paper that the Dr. office uses to cover the exam table.  It comes on a roll that lasts FOREVER.  My local sewing shop sells it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!
> Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!



AMEN!!  That is the main reason I haven't updated my shop lately, I just don't have the time/energy to create AND list.  I've been trying to skip naptime now that I'm out of the first trimester, but any time I do I get a migraine the next day...a tell tale sign I still need the rest.  I just don't get ANYTHING done if I sleep when the boys are sleeping.


----------



## mom2rtk

littlepeppers said:


> I'm going into town (well the next town over) today.  I will look for some.
> 
> I wonder if the tissue paper from the Dollar Tree would work?  You know the one that is one step away from writing paper instead of tissue paper.



Well, anything will "work". But I love the grid fabric. It doesn't tear easily or deteriorate over time, it doesn't hold the creases that develop when you fold it, and I LOVE the way it holds onto most fabrics for cutting.

But in a pinch, I've even taped together copy paper!


----------



## HeatherSue

txaggie94gigem said:


> so how do u applique stuff? where can i find pics of all your stuff? will some of you adopt me?....how do i post pics?
> ....just subscribing and yes mom, i read the first post! thanks for all the hard work!



 !! I already love your sense of humor! 



NaeNae said:


> We don't bite.


Speak for yourself!  I once bit my best friend on the back so hard that it made her bleed- right through her sweatshirt.  I was 4 years old at the time, but still...



Haganfam5 said:


>


These are so cool!  I love the large prints you used! Beautiful!



Diz-Mommy said:


> HeatherSue, that really stinks PayPal won't help since they sent you "something"...so if they would have sent a FisherPrice camera, would yoou still no recourse!?


I looked up the e-mail that paypal sent me.  It was sent seconds after I filed the claim, so I'm sure they didn't look at the circumstances at all.  They didn't answer the e-mails I sent after I got this.

"Our investigation into your claim is complete. As stated in our User Agreement, the claims process only applies to the shipment of goods. It
does not apply to complaints about the attributes or quality of goods
received. Therefore, we are unable to reverse this transaction or issue a
refund."

So, in essence, as long as they ship you something, you have no recourse! 



mom2rtk said:


> I have had at Etsy store for a while, but never have put the effort into it yet. Honestly, I know several others who do what I do and we think the Etsy shoppers are more "bargain" shoppers. Mostly I've always had great success with Ebay, and have nearly 300 listings there, and just haven't had time to move them all over yet. I keep hoping to pay one of my teenage boys to do it for me!
> 
> I do know I need to leave Ebay behind. But I've had a store there since 2003 and my customers look for me there and I like the international exposure. I need to put more effort into it since Ebay continues to try and push all of us smaller sellers out the door!
> 
> I definitely wouldn't auction anything on ebay any more. Things just don't bring what they used to. All of my stuff is fixed price.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll get there. Just not enough hours in the day!


Etsy has been great to me!  But, the nature of what we sell is very different.  I don't have to ship anything.  Although, you'd be surprised how many people think I'm shipping them something, even though it's VERY clearly stated that I'm not.  



Cibahwewah said:


> Suck it up and refund the lady's money.  Paypal and Ebay always side with the buyer, even if you are in the right. I learned this the hard way.  And you are still out the shipping and listing fees.


Not always!! See above!  Teresa has had the same problem.  A buyer on ebay sent her a cord for her computer that doesn't work.  Paypal and ebay refused to help her because the buyer sent her "something".  It doesn't matter that it doesn't work!  



MermaidTales said:


> Okay, I'll stop posting. I think this is my 10th post... making me eligible for some sort of posting privelege... I think!
> LOL... I'd better just get back to work!


Yay!!  You're official now!  I don't think I've welcomed you, so !!



revrob said:


> BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!
> Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!


THAT is a great idea!  I've often thought that I'd pay a small fee to have someone relist my items for me and to send the designs out.  



NiniMorris said:


> Great idea....
> 
> But unfortunately, that would cut into the meager profits you already get.  Unless you were to find an incredible DIL to do it in exchange for free babysitting... hmmm...
> 
> Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

Now I need to chastise all of you that haven't voted for Teresa for the Sewing Idol contest!!  Teresa does so much for all of us!  She spends so much time helping people out with questions, maintaining the bookmarks, working on the Big Give board, and just being a wonderful person.  So, PLEASE vote for her, and vote EVERY day until September!  This is something great that we can do for her to show her how much we love and appreciate her!!  In case you haven't checked it out, Shannon nominated her and this is what she wrote in her essay.  

"My Sewing Idol? Mrs. Teresa Johnson. 

I "met" Teresa almost three years ago as I was a seamstress with only a semester of Home Ec. sewing experience that passed almost twenty years before! Yet, I yearned to learn to sew. I "found" Teresa on a message board. She was a regular poster on a sewing thread. She coached myself and hundreds others along at the time until we could finally sew a straight line (and actually have it stay stitched rather than falling apart!). Teresa soon became the "thread mom" and began to keep up with our progress and begin to catalog thousands of tutorials that would help us all along in our sewing knowledge. Her "bookmarks" (http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy) have become a sewing encyclopedia to hundreds, if not thousands of budding seamstresses! From the very first stitch, to beautiful, elaborate, boutique gowns, Teresa has coached us along and encouraged us! She knew we could do it! She wouldn't let us give up! From simple basting stitches, to gathering miles upon miles of girly ruffles - she's taught us all how to do it! Though her talent has produced countless fabulous gowns (including her own wedding gown, the gowns of many wedding attendants, as well as several prom gowns), no task is too menial for Teresa to explain to a new seamstress. If her explanation is not understood the first time, Teresa will research and discover a way to explain the task. Her free sewing advice has encouraged many to continue to develop their sewing skills.

One would think that such talent would belong in a boutique or high end designer shop somewhere. Not so. Teresa has found her place among "the least". She is most comfortable teaching the beginner and giving to others from her wealth of talent. Almost two years ago, Teresa became involved in a major charitable undertaking amongst seamstresses. Termed the "Disboutiquers Big Give", this group seeks out families that will be traveling to Walt Disney World through wish granting organizations for children with life threatening illnesses (such as Make A Wish). Under Teresa's leadership, this group creates beautiful boutique style clothing that is delivered to these children as well as other children in the family! Teresa's creation of beautiful ball gown quality princess dresses have thrilled Big Give recipients on countless trips! Teresa is most comfortable encouraging others, and giving to others who have experienced pain in their lives. The tears of joy over her creations and delight of giving to others are her sole applause and compensation.

Her selfless, giving spirit, coupled with her tremendous sewing ability truly make Mrs. Teresa Johnson my sewing idol! "


HERE IS THE LINK:
http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=12907  Scroll down to "Sewing Idol".

You have to register to vote, but it's easy!  Click on the "registration" tab and fill out the form.  They will send you a confirmation e-mail and you just need to click on the link they send you and you will be registered.  Next, go back to the link above, click on "vote", go to page 2 and scroll down until you see revorb's submission for Teresa Johnson.  Then, click "vote" and "save vote".  You're done!! You can keep yourself signed in so when you vote every day, all you have to do is find Teresa and click "vote"!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Happy Birthday to my baby today! Juliet is 6! Where does the time go? 6 years ago today at this time I was walking the halls in L&D trying to get contractions to start because my water had broke already. then the Pitocin came.......ah, what memories.....


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I looked up the e-mail that paypal sent me.  It was sent seconds after I filed the claim, so I'm sure they didn't look at the circumstances at all.  They didn't answer the e-mails I sent after I got this.
> 
> "Our investigation into your claim is complete. As stated in our User Agreement, the claims process only applies to the shipment of goods. It
> does not apply to complaints about the attributes or quality of goods
> received. Therefore, we are unable to reverse this transaction or issue a
> refund."
> 
> So, in essence, as long as they ship you something, you have no recourse!
> 
> 
> 
> Not always!! See above!  Teresa has had the same problem.  A buyer on ebay sent her a cord for her computer that doesn't work.  Paypal and ebay refused to help her because the buyer sent her "something".  It doesn't matter that it doesn't work!



But Paypal has 2 different type of claims: One is "item not received" the other is "item significantly not as described".  I don't know if you can do the "not as described" for a Paypal purchase not on ebay, but I'm quite certain you can on ebay. Either way I'd double check to be sure.


----------



## waltfans5

Hey Brownie Moms out there!

I just picked up this super cute Girl Scout fabric at Hancock yesterday.  Their website showed 2 others, but they only had this one, which is the one I wanted anyway!  I hope the colors come across as nice as they are in person.  It was $9.99 a yard on sale for $6.99.


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> But Paypal has 2 different type of claims: One is "item not received" the other is "item significantly not as described".  I don't know if you can do the "not as described" for a Paypal purchase not on ebay, but I'm quite certain you can on ebay. Either way I'd double check to be sure.



I filed the "item significantly not as described" type of claim!  I don't understand why they even offer that as an option if it doesn't matter!


----------



## waltfans5

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Happy Birthday to my baby today! Juliet is 6! Where does the time go? 6 years ago today at this time I was walking the halls in L&D trying to get contractions to start because my water had broke already. then the Pitocin came.......ah, what memories.....



Happy 6th Birthday Juliet!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I filed the "item significantly not as described" type of claim!  I don't understand why they even offer that as an option if it doesn't matter!



Wow! That makes absolutely no sense to me either. That type of claim would seem to BEG at least a cursory investigation. How they could immediately send the email saying they could do nothing is beyond me.

When someone filed on the halloween costume against my friend, they immediately took the funds out of her account until they both had a chance to provide pictures, emails etc. They actually did an investigation.

I'm sorry you got cheated. What kind of lens did you buy? I definitely won't be buying anything else from Tristate. Thanks for the heads up at least.....


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> It's amazing, isn't it? Of course I'm still trying to figure out how I got so old!!!



No no no-didn't you get the memo? THEY get older, WE get younger


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> Wow! That makes absolutely no sense to me either. That type of claim would seem to BEG at least a cursory investigation. How they could immediately send the email saying they could do nothing is beyond me.
> 
> When someone filed on the halloween costume against my friend, they immediately took the funds out of her account until they both had a chance to provide pictures, emails etc. They actually did an investigation.
> 
> I'm sorry you got cheated. What kind of lens did you buy? I definitely won't be buying anything else from Tristate. Thanks for the heads up at least.....



I bought the "nifty fifty" lense.  It was $80, so I'm not pleased!  I guess it works pretty well, but I could have gotten it brand new on amazon for that price at the time.  I rechecked just to be sure I had filed the right type of report and it says "Your Significantly Not as Described dispute for the payment you sent to TRI STATE CAMERA on Nov 27, 2009 is now open."  When Tri State didn't respond, I just escalated that dispute to a claim.  I am wondering if they've changed their policies?  Or, if the policies are different for a larger business, or a power seller?  Either way, it made me really mad!  It also makes me mad that your friend had to refund money for a Halloween outfit AFTER Halloween!  Ridiculous!


----------



## livndisney

littlepeppers said:


> I ordered a Vida pattern tonight.
> 
> I know that you have to trace it, but what do you trace it on?  Paper & then cut out on fabric or use tracing paper directly to your fabric?



Joanns sells something called "pattern ease" over with the interfacing that is uses in patternmaking.  

Another way to go is butcher paper. Teacher stores carry it by the roll. You can buy what you need or buy the whole roll. I like the butcher paper becuase it is stiffer and doesn't tear as easy as the thin tissue paper.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I bought the "nifty fifty" lense.  It was $80, so I'm not pleased!  I guess it works pretty well, but I could have gotten it brand new on amazon for that price at the time.  I rechecked just to be sure I had filed the right type of report and it says "Your Significantly Not as Described dispute for the payment you sent to TRI STATE CAMERA on Nov 27, 2009 is now open."  When Tri State didn't respond, I just escalated that dispute to a claim.  I am wondering if they've changed their policies?  Or, if the policies are different for a larger business, or a power seller?  Either way, it made me really mad!  It also makes me mad that your friend had to refund money for a Halloween outfit AFTER Halloween!  Ridiculous!




Well, at least the lens works, but I'd be mad too.

And I'd venture to say some of those mega-sellers have some special deal with Paypal. Heaven forbid they should play by the same rules as the little guys... (and gals!)


----------



## McDuck

HeatherSue said:


> HERE IS THE LINK:
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=12907  Scroll down to "Sewing Idol".
> 
> You have to register to vote, but it's easy!  Click on the "registration" tab and fill out the form.  They will send you a confirmation e-mail and you just need to click on the link they send you and you will be registered.  Next, go back to the link above, click on "vote", go to page 2 and scroll down until you see revorb's submission for Teresa Johnson.  Then, click "vote" and "save vote".  You're done!! You can keep yourself signed in so when you vote every day, all you have to do is find Teresa and click "vote"!



Do you know if it will accept bogus info?  It is requiring more info than I want to give out.  ie, phone number


----------



## HeatherSue

McDuck said:


> Do you know if it will accept bogus info?  It is requiring more info than I want to give out.  ie, phone number



I would think so- for some of the info.  You'd have to give them your real e-mail address, obviously.  

Just so we don't scare anyone off- it only requires your name, birthday, gender, and e-mail address!  The rest of the info is NOT required!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

need some inspiration...help!  I'm looking for something different for leggings.  Not the typical all one material.  Anyone have any pictures of some different or funky leggings?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Granna4679 said:


> Just wanted to say "howdy" !!  I have 2 daughters that are aggies (one has her masters and the other has a BA and still works at A&M).  So welcome!!



My son is a Junior in HS and is VERY interrested in  going to Texas A & M at Galveston!  We are going to check it out in the Fall.


----------



## McDuck

HeatherSue said:


> I would think so- for some of the info.  You'd have to give them your real e-mail address, obviously.
> 
> Just so we don't scare anyone off- it only requires your name, birthday, gender, and e-mail address!  The rest of the info is NOT required!



I was able to register and vote with only one letter for each name field and a "movie-style" phone number.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> BA = Business Administrator.  It seems that I hear these kinds of things a lot (and have experienced them myself when struggling to get things listed, dealing with issues, etc).  Someone start a BA service for online artists!  That person could handle all of the business issues and free up the artist to do what he/she does best - create!
> Not that I'm planning to do that - just thinking out loud!



I'd do this for others but I am not good at doing it for myself. I do think it's hard to combine both the creative side of making things and the business side of listing, marketing, etc. It really interrupts my 'creative flow' to have to worry about the business side of things.



littlepeppers said:


> I wonder if the tissue paper from the Dollar Tree would work?  You know the one that is one step away from writing paper instead of tissue paper.



I got mine at Dollar Tree. It's not always the most cooperative to use but I've used tissue paper for years so I think I stick with what works... at least for me. 



livndisney said:


> No no no-didn't you get the memo? THEY get older, WE get younger



She keeps me young so that counts. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> need some inspiration...help!  I'm looking for something different for leggings.  Not the typical all one material.  Anyone have any pictures of some different or funky leggings?



How funny, I just sent an email to you with a link to some I found this morning. I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for but most I see are basic, one knit leggings.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I filed the "item significantly not as described" type of claim!  I don't understand why they even offer that as an option if it doesn't matter!



So basically Paypal is saying a business can send an empty package and Paypal won't do anything because the business says they sent 'something'. That's ridiculous! I wonder if you can file with the USPS for mail fraud since the business used the mail to send something that was not the item purchased. I have no idea if it would work but may be something to check into.


----------



## jessica52877

erinmomof2 said:


> I don't sew, but lurk here frequently because I just love all the customs you do.  I've been looking at purchasing some customs off either etsy or ebay, and I'm hoping you guys could help me with a couple of questions.  First of all, there is such a wide range of prices.  If I buy a custom for $30-$50 is going to be poor quality compared to the $100 + dresses out there?  Also, is there anything I should look for before I buy?  I know nothing about sewing so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm looking to buy an Anasatsia and Drizella costume, if that helps.  Also, I know some of you sell your designs, so if you make a Drizella or Anastasia please PM me, I'd rather purchase one from someone on here.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Erin



I would check out feedback. Prices don't mean a whole lot sometimes. I started sewing because I could never pay some of the prices that others do. I try to keep my prices in check because of that reason and will often make a skirt set or dress for $50. I enjoy doing it (most of the time atleast - LOL) and couldn't just sit and sew stuff if I didn't sell it. I have no little girls or nieces or anything to sew for. I know there are others like that on this board too. Just love to sew!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!




I love this!  and I love the later "complete" version as well!


----------



## jessica52877

Ebay annoys me! Just wanted to throw that in. I lost my quotes because I became impatient. Oh well! I just ordered two ornaments that were listed as new, received them and they obviously were display ones (from hallmark). I can see where they were glued to the display. I could have bought from someone else and gotten actual new ones for about the same price! ARGH! 

I quit listing over there. All the bad rap it gets was getting me down. I was still selling stuff but their rules were changing almost monthly it seems and to redo 200-500 listings every month was getting old! I closed my store and now just exclusively do etsy. I will list something on ebay if it is a one time thing (like a lego or something) but don't think I'll ever go back to listing customs over there.

I always try and pay with my visa just to protect myself. I have burned a few times and of course it is when I am being lazy and just pay with my paypal balance. 

Heather, do you like your nifty fifty lense? I am not sure what i would use for over the lense that came with my camera. I did buy a 55-200 I think it was, but I am not sure I like it. I think I'll like it more once I use it for baseball or something but on the cruise I was always too close to something to take the picture.


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> Heather, do you like your nifty fifty lense? I am not sure what i would use for over the lense that came with my camera. I did buy a 55-200 I think it was, but I am not sure I like it. I think I'll like it more once I use it for baseball or something but on the cruise I was always too close to something to take the picture.



I've been hanging out on the photography board and have been evaluating my own lenses lately. So I'm not Heather, but I'll throw my 2 cents in too....

The nifty fifty is great, a nice lens for the money. It's great for low light situations. and the 55-200 is great too, but only for certain situations.

I have loved having the wide range "all-in-one's". Tamron and Sigma do versions that go from 18-200 or 270, depending on your needs. I find myself at Disney always wanting the wider lenses, either to get the shot of my daughter next to me on the ride, or to get the entire landscape in. I can really see why wide would be needed in the tight confines of a ship.

I've been toying with selling mine though in favor of a wider aperture zoom for lower light situations.  After getting my first 2 wide aperture (30mm 1.4 and nifty fifty) I'm sold on the wider apertures. 

But for a convenient "walking around" lens, I love those "all-in-one's".


----------



## Granna4679

Camping Griswalds said:


> My son is a Junior in HS and is VERY interrested in  going to Texas A & M at Galveston!  We are going to check it out in the Fall.



I highly recommend it.  My daughters loved it (they went to A&M College Station).  It is a very close-knit community.  The traditions they uphold are amazing.  If you get a chance, read up on some of the traditions.  They really do uphold and memorialize every fallen aggie each and every year on a specific date.  It is amazing that they have kept that up for so many years (130+).  Thats just one of many traditions. Also the classes and the level of degree you receive are fantastic.  If you really want to succeed there, you really have to buckle down and study (moms like this....  )  Is he wanting to get into Marine Biology or something of that nature?
http://aggietraditions.tamu.edu


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I am out of creative ideas!  I need to make a Princess Tiana dress for my DD9 for BBB.  Since I've only seen parts of the movie (I know, I know...BAAAAAAAD Mommy!) I can't seem to wrap my head around the dress.  I can usually 'see' the dress and pattern that can be altered... but with this dress, nothing!
> 
> To all of you that are making a Tiana dress, what pattern are you using?  (or altering)  I think I need to buy the movie when it comes out and check it out a little better!
> 
> Nini



If you are wanting to make the yellow and green dress with the flower at the seam...
I used the simply sweet as my base.  I didn't want to make it strapless.  I used a green material to make leaves for both the bodice and the skirt and a yellow seersucker under that.  I made mine more casual with pants, but it could be easily made into a dress.  I made a flower to attach at the hip.  Here's mine:




I know Ollie Girl over on etsy has a beautiful version you could look at.  It's a dress.


----------



## froggy33

Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!





[/IMG]


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> If you are wanting to make the yellow and green dress with the flower at the seam...
> I used the simply sweet as my base.  I didn't want to make it strapless.  I used a green material to make leaves for both the bodice and the skirt and a yellow seersucker under that.  I made mine more casual with pants, but it could be easily made into a dress.  I made a flower to attach at the hip.  Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ollie Girl over on etsy has a beautiful version you could look at.  It's a dress.



that is so super cute, i may have to "borrow" your idea with your permission of course!


----------



## LisaZoe

Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention. 










Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!


----------



## tmh0206

LisaZoe said:


> Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!




OMG! i need this pattern!!! too, too adorable! your talent leaves me speechless!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

tmh0206 said:


> OMG! i need this pattern!!! too, too adorable! your talent leaves me speechless!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Looks really cute to me!


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!



I love it.  Your color combinations are awesome.  I like to think that I can pull it together like that but you always come up with the cutest color choices.  I used to have that fabric.  I think I used it all up but I love the rick rack with it....so darn cute!

I started making my first vida last night...sorta kinda using one of your examples (of course it won't be anywhere near as detailed as yours)....Bambi and butt ruffles...not sure I can master the ruffles going all the way around...we will see.


----------



## LisaZoe

Granna4679 said:


> I love it.  Your color combinations are awesome.  I like to think that I can pull it together like that but you always come up with the cutest color choices.  I used to have that fabric.  I think I used it all up but I love the rick rack with it....so darn cute!
> 
> I started making my first vida last night...sorta kinda using one of your examples (of course it won't be anywhere near as detailed as yours)....Bambi and butt ruffles...not sure I can master the ruffles going all the way around...we will see.




I have just a small section of the mermaid fabric left so I'm going to use the mermaids and sea creatures as appliques to get the most out of what's left. I have to admit I was concerned initially about my fabric choices for the ruffles but I love them now. I need to get more of that rainbow rickrack since it works with spring colors so well.

I look forward to seeing your Vida! The ruffles are fun but not my favorite part of the process since my ruffler foot isn't my friend right now. LOL


----------



## froggy33

tmh0206 said:


> that is so super cute, i may have to "borrow" your idea with your permission of course!



No problem!  I love being CASED!

Lisa - love the new skirt pattern.  When I look for patterns now, I look for ones that can be appliqued on and this definitely fits the bill!


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> If you are wanting to make the yellow and green dress with the flower at the seam...
> I used the simply sweet as my base.  I didn't want to make it strapless.  I used a green material to make leaves for both the bodice and the skirt and a yellow seersucker under that.  I made mine more casual with pants, but it could be easily made into a dress.  I made a flower to attach at the hip.  Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ollie Girl over on etsy has a beautiful version you could look at.  It's a dress.



Thanks...looking at that I 'got' it....  I don't know why I make things so hard!



Now...is it just me, or are those pre-paid envelopes from the post office getting smaller?  Last time I got 2 dresses in one envelope.  Still had room.  I can't even get one in there now!   I guess it is off to the office supply store for mailing supplies !



Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> So basically Paypal is saying a business can send an empty package and Paypal won't do anything because the business says they sent 'something'. That's ridiculous! I wonder if you can file with the USPS for mail fraud since the business used the mail to send something that was not the item purchased. I have no idea if it would work but may be something to check into.


Yep, that's pretty much what they said!  They weren't interested in hearing what was wrong with the lense, as long as I was sent something!  It's been quite a while and I probably couldn't file a report with USPS now.  I also accepted their offer of 10% back when they called me on the phone, although they never actually gave it to me...grrr...



jessica52877 said:


> Heather, do you like your nifty fifty lense? I am not sure what i would use for over the lense that came with my camera. I did buy a 55-200 I think it was, but I am not sure I like it. I think I'll like it more once I use it for baseball or something but on the cruise I was always too close to something to take the picture.


No, I don't really like it.  I thought I would get it and I'd instantly be a great photographer and my pictures would look like Kristines!  However, I guess you actually have to learn to use your camera to be a great photographer!   All the pictures I take with it turn out blurry because it doesn't have image stabilization like my other lense does (the one that came with the camera).  I just really stink at photography, apparently!  



froggy33 said:


> Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This is adorable!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


> Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention.


I love the Donalds!  Too cute!  Oooohhh!! This pattern is great!  I love how there's a nice big area for applique in the front and the ruffly goodness in the back!  It's perfect!


----------



## mom2rtk

LISA - LOVE the new skirt! Why didn't I find you guys when Katie was younger?????


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Granna4679 said:


> I highly recommend it.  My daughters loved it (they went to A&M College Station).  It is a very close-knit community.  The traditions they uphold are amazing.  If you get a chance, read up on some of the traditions.  They really do uphold and memorialize every fallen aggie each and every year on a specific date.  It is amazing that they have kept that up for so many years (130+).  Thats just one of many traditions. Also the classes and the level of degree you receive are fantastic.  If you really want to succeed there, you really have to buckle down and study (moms like this....  )  Is he wanting to get into Marine Biology or something of that nature?
> http://aggietraditions.tamu.edu



I think he mostly wants to do the Marine Transportation.  However, he may minor in Biology.  I think he would love it there.  However it is 25 hours from where we live ( Maryland) so that is a bit of a stretch.  He does well in school.  Actually he only wanted to go to the Naval Academy until this year.  He has had some health issues that will just not enable him to be a cadet.  He loves the water.  Always has.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Granna4679 said:


> Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!




PLEASE please please tell me you are selling this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clared

Hi everyone!

I'm loving the mermaids Lisa - the colours are just me!

If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.


----------



## MermaidTales

tmh0206 said:


> OMG! i need this pattern!!! too, too adorable! your talent leaves me speechless!!!



I love anything mermaid! Great job on the skirt! I love the area on the front for applique! Wasn't that mermaid fabric the funnest?

I love Donald too! Great job on those!


----------



## MermaidTales

Sorry.... still so new at this! I meant to post my remarks regarding these photos... I'm not sure what happened. Great job on these designs! I just adore the mermaid fabric! Great skirt pattern for applique work!



LisaZoe said:


> Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> :
> 
> Teresa - your princess dresses are beautiful!! I love them all!!!



Wendy, you stinker! You had me worried about Daniel there!!

And, thank you! 



Granna4679 said:


> Wow, they are all gorgeous.  Belle and Cinderella are my favorites but I know my DGD, she would LOVE  the Giselle.


Thanks! 



LisaZoe said:


> I did a few tees for a woman who usually got things just for her boys. She wanted to coordinate somewhat so we did things like Tink to be worn when her boys had on Peter Pan tees. Most were characters I'd done before but I finally had a chance to do Jessie from Toy Story 2 (her boys were wearing Buzz and Woody tees, I believe).



You do such beautiful work Lisa. 



squirrel said:


> I will get a picture for you!
> 
> 
> 
> .


I LOVE it!!! that is just too cute! I wonder if I could find it anywhere. 



spongemommie05 said:


> Adorable stuff posted ! So i am on a medical leave from school for 30 days (due to a recent Blood clot found on my heart) and i was out today and i just had to buy some fabric,  Now i am just needing a pattern? My daughter is 8 now .  Any suggestions for a Tween pattern she needs at least a size 12 -14
> I am hoping to do alot of sewing this month I miss it alot ...



Oh no Misty! Take care of yourself honey! 
I second the Molly and the Cathy is really cute too (there is a woman's size coming out very soon too). They are both by Carla in the Sis Boom line at YCMT. 



dogodisney said:


> Those are really cut. My DGD like them andsaid she wanted the Cinderella dress. I told her she needed to tell Papa that I needed an embroidery machine so I can make her things like that. Hmmmm, I wonder if he'll fall for it. !


Thanks! yes, she should go sweet talk her Papa for you! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Teresa, I think they are all beautiful but that Cinderella looks just perfect! Where did you find the fabric? Since I have seen Cinderella's dress at Disney, I have been trying to fnd a similar print, and I think you have! It looks just perfect.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on my niece. She is a little cutie .


Like Heather said, I got it at Joann's, it was with the quilt fabrics. It was a challenge to find the right fabric for this dress. My customer wanted cotton and she wanted something with sparkle. I had another material picked out until I found this one! Actually, I believe Heather found this and showed it to me! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> He fell from a tree while trimming it.  I am not clear onthe details as to what happened, but I know that he trimmed trees on the side.  His mother and father I know must be having a very difficult time. They are all members of my church back home. The funeral was back home this Friday and I so wanted to go, but there was no way I would be back in time to pick the kids up from school. I hope to get up to see her sometime this week. He was a firefighter as is his brother and father, so the crowd was very large.  As it has been said so many times before in our group, hug your babies a little tighter tonight and say a prayer for those that have lost someone so dear.



That is just so terribly sad. I'm so sorry. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Teresa!  What wonderful gowns!  Love them all!!!


Thank you Kim! 



Tracie said:


> These make me wish I had a little girl!  Not that I could make them!
> But I would buy them!!!!


Thanks Tracie! 



tricia said:


> Love them all Teresa, but I have to say, that cinderella is my fav too.


Thank you so much. 


mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



CLUNK!  JANET!!! For pete's sake, next time you post something that is so breathtakingly gorgeous, please post a warning first!!! I could have steadied myself before I fell out of my chair!  AMAZING!! Simply AMAZING!!! 



tricia said:


> Got some stuff finished up this weekend.  First, a penguin costume for my little cousin for a skating concert.  Tyler, DS8, designed and did the feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was *really* last minute, so there are a *lot* if imperfections.  Also, I can never get anything to hang nicely for pics.
> 
> Then 2 dresses for a Big Give.


Oh goodness that penguin is so cute! 
And, the Big Give outfits look great! Thank you! 




froggy33 said:


> I didn't use the VIDA pattern to do it, but I have made a dress with ruffles all the way around.  It was pretty simple.  I used CarlaCs precious dress pattern with ruffles on top of the base skirt.  I've posted it here before:


Thanks for posting that again, it is so pretty! 



candicenicole19 said:


> I am back from Nowhere land lol, Kinda just been Blah recently but I have started sewing again!  I made my niece a special dress for her suprise Easter trip to Disney World.  She is going to be SO excited!  Heres a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!


I love the oz set, and the way you have the letters dangling from the front! 



CastleCreations said:


> What would you do?
> 
> I sold a dress on Ebay, for a lot less that I really wanted for it....the Epcot Minnie. Anyway, in the listing it says it's a size 6, and ask all questions before bidding and all sales are final. I used the Vida pattern in a size 7 with no seam allowances when I cut it...hence the size 6. Also it fits Lexie and she's a 6. Well I got an email from the buyer who wants a refund because she thinks I misrepresented the outfit, because it's big on her size 5/6 daughter. When she emailed me I told her Alexis was a solid 6. Not a seven, and not a 5...LOL, she wants her money back.
> Do you all think I should send it... I feel bad for her, but duh...read the listing, if I had any doubt if it would fit and a refund was not offered, I would NOT buy it.
> I'd love to know what you all think I should do...



That just stinks! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for that link! I'm still kicking around doing Tiana's ball gown for this year's trip and wondered about the flower!
> 
> For those of you familiar with her gown at Disney..... have you seen any fabrics that look similar? I was thinking it looked like a velveteen or something similar? Something lightly "fuzzy" anyway. I haven't seen any in the sort of sage green I would need.



I studied it pretty closely while we were there in December (and though how nicely you could recreate it!), and I haven't seen anything very close to it in any of the stores I've been to. 



mom2rtk said:


> I've always said that if I was ever lucky enough to get to tour Disney costuming, I'd be sneaking out with bolts of fabric under my trenchcoat.... Of course they'd probably be on to me because trenchcoats in the Florida heat kind of stand out....


I'm cracking up at the image of all of us on a tour in our trenchoats! 



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE all of these dresses! Of course, my favorite is the Cinderella!! That turned out SO gorgeous!  The fabric looks like a brocade in the picture.  SO pretty!


Thanks Heather! Your designs really made the dresses! 



HeatherSue said:


> I like to perpetuate the misconception that Teresa and I are the same person. So, I'll answer for her!


I was taking a sip of coffee when I read this, and almost spit it out all over the place! [/quote]



HeatherSue said:


> WE ALL NEED TO VOTE FOR TERESA!!!!!!!!


Aww, you are too sweet to me!

Just remember a vote for me is also a vote for Tom! (I promised him my old embroidery machine if I win!)




The Moonk's Mom said:


> I haven't really shared details...but maybe I should now and let it be a lesson to each and everyone of you!
> 
> About three years ago, just before we moved, I was at work one day and I noticed what felt like a lump right on the top of my cheek bone.  I have TMJ, so I really thought it had something to do with that.  I really never paid much attention to it past that day.  Well, about a year and half ago, while at my new dentist, I asked her about it and she told me to follow up with my GP.  I didn't have a GP and really had no time to deal with getting that done right away.  I was still dealing with DH's dad and all of his appointments and such.
> 
> So, time marches on, I still don't go to the DR.  About a month ago i noticethe lump again...only it is bigger.  I went to look in the mirror and you can vissibly notice the lump.  Okay...what the heck!  I started doing some reading and sure enough...I should have gone 3 years ago.
> 
> I am really going with the statistics at this point that it is all going to be okay.  After talking to my DR today she agrees that it is a parotid tumor.  She wanted to kick me for not getting it taken care of sooner.  the biggest concern right now is getting a surgeon that can take it out without damaging the nerves in my face.  She said the ENT I am seeing Thursday has done lots of these and he does beautiful work (less scar). But, after she spoke with him, they are slightly concerned with the rate of growth,but I refuse to listen to it right now...it will all be okay!
> 
> okay...enough of my crap!  Off to workout!


 Yes, it will be ok! 



mom2rtk said:


> Doesn't matter. Many have tried this and many have succeeded. I have a friend who makes costumes just like I do and had to refund a Halloween costume AFTER Halloween.



That is so unfair! 






txaggie94gigem said:


> so how do u applique stuff? where can i find pics of all your stuff? will some of you adopt me?....how do i post pics?
> 
> ....just subscribing and yes mom, i read the first post! thanks for all the hard work!



Oh, I LIKE you!!!  !!! 



Haganfam5 said:


> I just posted these on FB but for those of you who may not be on FB here is my latest:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse:


Jessica, those are really beautiful!



NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I am out of creative ideas!  I need to make a Princess Tiana dress for my DD9 for BBB.  Since I've only seen parts of the movie (I know, I know...BAAAAAAAD Mommy!) I can't seem to wrap my head around the dress.  I can usually 'see' the dress and pattern that can be altered... but with this dress, nothing!
> 
> To all of you that are making a Tiana dress, what pattern are you using?  (or altering)  I think I need to buy the movie when it comes out and check it out a little better!
> 
> Nini



hey, while you are making one for your daughter could you make an extra for the Big Give? I need to get one done this next week and am totally unmotivated! Someone give me a shove! I was going to use the Simply Sweet. 



HeatherSue said:


> Speak for yourself!  I once bit my best friend on the back so hard that it made her bleed- right through her sweatshirt.  I was 4 years old at the time, but still...


She really did. It was a REALLY THICK sweatshirt too! (For those of you on the Big Give board, this was Kimmysuv)




HeatherSue said:


> Not always!! See above!  Teresa has had the same problem.  A buyer on ebay sent her a cord for her computer that doesn't work.  Paypal and ebay refused to help her because the buyer sent her "something".  It doesn't matter that it doesn't work!


Yep, they didn't care that what I got didn't work. 



froggy33 said:


> I know Ollie Girl over on etsy has a beautiful version you could look at.  It's a dress.


She just posted here too. Uggh, what is her username? Mermaidtales? She posted a page or two back. 

ETA: LOL! She just posted right above me! 


froggy33 said:


> Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love that! 



LisaZoe said:


> Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention.


Lisa I love this skirt!!! It is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LisaZoe

froggy33 said:


> Lisa - love the new skirt pattern.  When I look for patterns now, I look for ones that can be appliqued on and this definitely fits the bill!





HeatherSue said:


> Oooohhh!! This pattern is great!  I love how there's a nice big area for applique in the front and the ruffly goodness in the back!  It's perfect!



I decided I needed to create a pattern that has a good place for applique.  My first one doesn't really allow for applique (although I'm going to experiment on one in the future) so when I came across a skirt with 'butt ruffles' and a plain front, I knew what I'd do next. LOL I'm trying to decide if I want to make it an actual wrap front so either panel can be the top one to give more options in the style. I'll probably keep it as it is otherwise I'll take another 6 months to get it done like I did on the first.


----------



## waltfans5

Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects! 










[/QUOTE]

Adorable!  I love it.  I don't throw many scraps away, much to the dismay of my 3 little girls, for that exact reason.  Beautiful! The Donald appliques are gorgeous as well!


----------



## teresajoy

Clared said:


> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.



Oh Clare, I'm so sorry.  Your friend will be in my prayers. It's so hard to lose a child.


----------



## MermaidTales

mom2rtk said:


> I also love Teresa's fabric and was going to ask the same question! And I love the border design!
> 
> I'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that I am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate Cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on Ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the closest I've found yet. We're going at Christmas time, so I'm also making a matching jacket like Cindy sometimes wears that time of year. I'm still mulling over the details of that one in my mind....
> 
> And I also FINALLY just bought the PERFECT fabric to make Ariel's green land gown. I've been wanting to do that one FOREVER and can't wait!



I love that Cinderelly Fabric! The dress and the fabric are an exquisite choice!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Clared said:


> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.



My thoughts are with the family.



Clared said:


> I'm loving the mermaids Lisa - the colours are just me!





MermaidTales said:


> I love anything mermaid! Great job on the skirt! I love the area on the front for applique! Wasn't that mermaid fabric the funnest?



Thank you! I wish now that I'd kept the other mermaid yardage I bought. Oh well, at least I had the remember to use for simple appliques. 



waltfans5 said:


> Adorable!  I love it.  I don't throw many scraps away, much to the dismay of my 3 little girls, for that exact reason.  Beautiful!



I have been trying to do better about tossing the smaller scraps since I have so many already. I love being able to use remnants, though, because it feels like the garment is almost free. LOL


----------



## CastleCreations

Clared said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm loving the mermaids Lisa - the colours are just me!
> 
> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.



Poor little Erin. What a shame. Prayers said, for strength for her Mum and Daddy.


----------



## Tweevil

I would love to vote for Teresa, I have been trying since that was posted.  I can't for the life of me get them to send me a verification email.  I tried, and tried, and tried again just now.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 2cutekidz

I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures 

















The HAT!!


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures



What a fun set Leslie!!! That is so cute! I love the little hat with it. That is the perfect touch!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



Leslie..WOW..this set is gorgeous, and I love the little hat!! It is perfect.


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Really, really cute!



LisaZoe said:


> Donald is so fun to do but it seems like Mickey gets more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first official test sample for the new pattern. The earlier ones I didn't try to create a pattern as I went (no time) so I decided to do another. The best part is I was able to do most of this with remnants from other projects!


Wow!  I really love it- hope it becomes available really, really soon!


Clared said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm loving the mermaids Lisa - the colours are just me!
> 
> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.



oh no; I'm so sorry; My DD is a 26 weeker too.  I'll be praying for her mum and dad.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



Oh gosh, that is so perfect!


----------



## Granna4679

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow...thats a whole lot of cute!!  How unique!!


----------



## revrob

Tweevil said:


> I would love to vote for Teresa, I have been trying since that was posted.  I can't for the life of me get them to send me a verification email.  I tried, and tried, and tried again just now.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I've heard this a few times, actually.  I know that the site seems to be glitchy.  The only thing I can recommend is send them an email through the "contact" portion of the site.  I had to do that to actually get the nomination to go through.  



2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



I have to say that I love this set, but my favorite is the HAT!  LOVE the hat! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!  I will have to get that pattern.  
Can you tell me how it attaches to the head?  Does it have a clip?  Comb?  Hot glue?


----------



## RMAMom

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was a lot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures




I love this outfit! Where did you find that appliqué? It's fabulous!

I signed on to catch up and man o man has this been a busy thread!

Lisa I love your Mermaid skirt!

Everything posted has been wonderful!

3 Cheers for Daniel!! 

Prayers for Emma and her family.

I have been busy with work and getting the house ready for company. I realize that it's my Son and family but the I have to baby proof the house.  
I am hoping my Embroidery machine arrives this week so I have enough time to play with it and make a few Eastery things before the 4th.​


----------



## littlepeppers

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



Wow!  Wow!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> I have to say that I love this set, but my favorite is the HAT!  LOVE the hat! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!  I will have to get that pattern.
> Can you tell me how it attaches to the head?  Does it have a clip?  Comb?  Hot glue?



All of the above?  LOL!  I started with a BIG alligator type clip, but that didn't work really well. so I attatched a ribbon and it ties around the head (same way a beaded headband ties behind the ears.)  Unfortunately, I didn't have the right size, or color ribbon, and made due with what kinda matched   It was a little wobbly towards the end.  If she was going to wear it for a long period of time, I'd use bobby pins on the ties too.  (Couldn't find any bobby pins - where's TJ's stash when I need them??)  Elastic would work too.  You can see the beige ribbon tied in these pictures...


----------



## littlepeppers

It feels good to sew again.  I want to sew all day. 

I'm out of practice.  I need to brush up on my applique skills again.





I cut this out 6mos ago.  DS has been begging me to make his Perry shirt, but I had lost motivation.  I waited so long that I had to buy him a larger shirt to put it on.


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> All of the above?  LOL!  I started with a BIG alligator type clip, but that didn't work really well. so I attatched a ribbon and it ties around the head (same way a beaded headband ties behind the ears.)  Unfortunately, I didn't have the right size, or color ribbon, and made due with what kinda matched   It was a little wobbly towards the end.  If she was going to wear it for a long period of time, I'd use bobby pins on the ties too.  (Couldn't find any bobby pins - where's TJ's stash when I need them??)  Elastic would work too.  You can see the beige ribbon tied in these pictures...



thanks!  I see the ribbon now that you point it out.  I didn't notice at first.  It seems that I've seen these with a comb stitched to them before?  I wonder if that would help?


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> thanks!  I see the ribbon now that you point it out.  I didn't notice at first.  It seems that I've seen these with a comb stitched to them before?  I wonder if that would help?



The alice set is ADORABLE! And I too LOVE the hat!

I vote for a plastic comb. When I first made my fairy godmother costume, the hood kept slipping off my head. I wore it to dinner at 1900 Park Fare on our way to the Pirate & Princess party and the Fairy Godmother was there. She told me I really needed to put a little plastic comb inside like they had and it works great! You can get those little clear plastic ones in the bridal dept at Hobby Lobby!


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> thanks!  I see the ribbon now that you point it out.  I didn't notice at first.  It seems that I've seen these with a comb stitched to them before?  I wonder if that would help?





mom2rtk said:


> The alice set is ADORABLE! And I too LOVE the hat!
> 
> I vote for a plastic comb. When I first made my fairy godmother costume, the hood kept slipping off my head. I wore it to dinner at 1900 Park Fare on our way to the Pirate & Princess party and the Fairy Godmother was there. She told me I really needed to put a little plastic comb inside like they had and it works great! You can get those little clear plastic ones in the bridal dept at Hobby Lobby!



I think one of those combs would work perfectly!

Thanks so much on all the nice comments on my Alice set.  Emily likes this one, and it's so much easier to get her to wear an accessory instead of a pair of bows


----------



## balletmom97

I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.

My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?

When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!

I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)

FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!


----------



## revrob

balletmom97 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.
> 
> My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?
> 
> When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!
> 
> I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)
> 
> FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!




HOLY COW!  I sure hope those hair bows turned out great!  At $6.33/yard -that ribbon is more expensive than several fabrics that I have used!  WOW!  That's just not right!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> HOLY COW!  I sure hope those hair bows turned out great!  At $6.33/yard -that ribbon is more expensive than several fabrics that I have used!  WOW!  That's just not right!



WOW!!!! I'd probably buy another roll with a 50% coupon this week and return it with the full price receipt.... just sayin.....   because that has to be a mistake in their system.


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> No, I don't really like it.  I thought I would get it and I'd instantly be a great photographer and my pictures would look like Kristines!  However, I guess you actually have to learn to use your camera to be a great photographer!   All the pictures I take with it turn out blurry because it doesn't have image stabilization like my other lense does (the one that came with the camera).  I just really stink at photography, apparently!



Hmm, I thought the same thing. Good camera, good pictures. But I too did not get the photography gene!



balletmom97 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.
> 
> My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?
> 
> When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!
> 
> I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)
> 
> FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!



YIKES! That is CRAZY!! I ran to Joann's today and getting REALLY annoyed at their lack of customer service and annoying customers!!! I am always VERY polite and let customers go in front of me MOST of the time. But sometimes you gotta get in and out! And just because they have one thing doesn't mean they'll be quick! I could go on and on, but end result, I was annoyed!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> No, I don't really like it.  I thought I would get it and I'd instantly be a great photographer and my pictures would look like Kristines!  However, I guess you actually have to learn to use your camera to be a great photographer!   All the pictures I take with it turn out blurry because it doesn't have image stabilization like my other lense does (the one that came with the camera).  I just really stink at photography, apparently!




Heather Sue, what kind of camera do you have? Are you using the Nifty Fifty on the automatic setting, or have you tried one of the others, maybe aperture priority or shutter priority?

Using that lens should enable you to use a faster shutter speed because you can get a wider open aperture letting in more light.

The folks over on the photography board are awesome and would gladly answer any questions you have on how to get the most out of that lens. I know just enough to be dangerous, but would be happy to answer any basic questions. It's generally regarded as a pretty great lens for the money.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2rtk said:


> Heather Sue, what kind of camera do you have? Are you using the Nifty Fifty on the automatic setting, or have you tried one of the others, maybe aperture priority or shutter priority?
> 
> Using that lens should enable you to use a faster shutter speed because you can get a wider open aperture letting in more light.
> 
> The folks over on the photography board are awesome and would gladly answer any questions you have on how to get the most out of that lens. I know just enough to be dangerous, but would be happy to answer any basic questions. It's generally regarded as a pretty great lens for the money.



I forgot to thank you for your opinion earlier too! I am going to check out the photo board. I just point and shoot and know that I could do so much more! And want to!


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> I forgot to thank you for your opinion earlier too! I am going to check out the photo board. I just point and shoot and know that I could do so much more! And want to!



Any time!

There's a group of very accomplished and friendly photographers over there who will answer any question you have, from the most basic to the most advanced. And just seeing the photos they post on a daily basis is SO inspiring! Stop by and ask questions, or just lurk and absorb information. I've had quite a few "a-ha"  moments hanging out there!


----------



## LisaZoe

balletmom97 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.
> 
> My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?
> 
> When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!
> 
> I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)
> 
> FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!



Ouch! I like the idea of buying a second roll with a coupon and returning it with the original receipt. Normally I wouldn't suggest something like that but they should have the price clearly displayed where the ribbon is located. Not having it there tells me they hope people will buy without checking first.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Welcome MermaidTales (Ollie Girl)!  I've been a fan of yours for a long time.  I started sewing because I liked your creations so much, but couldn't afford them.    Who knows how much I've spent on sewing and hairbow supplies over the past year?  I don't want to think about the $$$, I'm having fun.  I made 2 outfits today for baby shower gifts.

The first one is for a baby girl, 3rd child but first girl, so I had to make it pink and delicate and girly.  The bows are hair bows, I just thought they looked cute on the shoulders for presentation.  It's Carla's reversible A line and Easy fits made into bloomers and also reversible thanks to the tutorial on her blog.




The second one is for a baby boy, also 3rd child, and 3rd boy.  She doesn't really "need" anything, but is having a shower anyway to "celebrate."  I had this 15 year old fabric from when my Gramma (who is now in heaven and I have her sewing machine) made me some scrub tops for my first medical assistant job prior to going to med school.  She was (and still is, I'm sure) proud of me, and thought I needed some kiddie-themed scrub tops since I was at a pediatric office.  This was before kiddie-themed scrub tops became the norm.  Anyway, this was my first Franken-pattern.  I used an A-line top with the reversible easy fit bottom for the leg openings, and used 2 pieces rather than one for the back panel so it could have that little triangle at the crotch that provides "butt room."  I'm happy with the way it turned out.





My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.


----------



## MermaidTales

Cibahwewah said:


> Welcome MermaidTales (Ollie Girl)!  I've been a fan of yours for a long time.  I started sewing because I liked your creations so much, but couldn't afford them.    Who knows how much I've spent on sewing and hairbow supplies over the past year?  I don't want to think about the $$$, I'm having fun.  I made 2 outfits today for baby shower gifts.
> 
> The first one is for a baby girl, 3rd child but first girl, so I had to make it pink and delicate and girly.  The bows are hair bows, I just thought they looked cute on the shoulders for presentation.  It's Carla's reversible A line and Easy fits made into bloomers and also reversible thanks to the tutorial on her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for a baby boy, also 3rd child, and 3rd boy.  She doesn't really "need" anything, but is having a shower anyway to "celebrate."  I had this 15 year old fabric from when my Gramma (who is now in heaven and I have her sewing machine) made me some scrub tops for my first medical assistant job prior to going to med school.  She was (and still is, I'm sure) proud of me, and thought I needed some kiddie-themed scrub tops since I was at a pediatric office.  This was before kiddie-themed scrub tops became the norm.  Anyway, this was my first Franken-pattern.  I used an A-line top with the reversible easy fit bottom for the leg openings, and used 2 pieces rather than one for the back panel so it could have that little triangle at the crotch that provides "butt room."  I'm happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.



You did a great job on all of your creations! Thank you for the warm welcome and kind words about my work! You know, keeping track of your spending on your crafting supplies isn't allowed if you are enjoying yourself!  I started sewing children's clothing when my daughter was born over 17 years ago and I was just like you, spending, spending, but loving my newfound hobby.
It's plain to see how much you are enjoying yourself  by your beautiful creations!


----------



## MermaidTales

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



Gorgeous!!!! I love the applique and the hat is awesome! I remember the preview on FB! Love it!


----------



## Clared

LisaZoe said:


> I have been trying to do better about tossing the smaller scraps since I have so many already. I love being able to use remnants, though, because it feels like the garment is almost free. LOL



That's me too!!  I'm rearranging my sewing room at the minute and I keep finding little bits and scraps all over the place, but can't bring myself to throw anything out - just in case!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> (Couldn't find any bobby pins - where's TJ's stash when I need them??)



 You should have called, I could have drove some over to you! 



littlepeppers said:


> It feels good to sew again.  I want to sew all day.
> 
> I'm out of practice.  I need to brush up on my applique skills again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this out 6mos ago.  DS has been begging me to make his Perry shirt, but I had lost motivation.  I waited so long that I had to buy him a larger shirt to put it on.


It turned out great! I bet your son was happy! 



mom2rtk said:


> The alice set is ADORABLE! And I too LOVE the hat!
> 
> I vote for a plastic comb. When I first made my fairy godmother costume, the hood kept slipping off my head. I wore it to dinner at 1900 Park Fare on our way to the Pirate & Princess party and the Fairy Godmother was there. She told me I really needed to put a little plastic comb inside like they had and it works great! You can get those little clear plastic ones in the bridal dept at Hobby Lobby!



I love it that the Fairy Godmother was giving you costume tips! How cool is that! 



balletmom97 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.
> 
> My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?
> 
> When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!
> 
> I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)
> 
> FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!



That is CRAZY!!! Of course, you know, now we are all going to check it out at our Joanns! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Welcome MermaidTales (Ollie Girl)!  I've been a fan of yours for a long time.  I started sewing because I liked your creations so much, but couldn't afford them.    Who knows how much I've spent on sewing and hairbow supplies over the past year?  I don't want to think about the $$$, I'm having fun.  I made 2 outfits today for baby shower gifts.
> 
> The first one is for a baby girl, 3rd child but first girl, so I had to make it pink and delicate and girly.  The bows are hair bows, I just thought they looked cute on the shoulders for presentation.  It's Carla's reversible A line and Easy fits made into bloomers and also reversible thanks to the tutorial on her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for a baby boy, also 3rd child, and 3rd boy.  She doesn't really "need" anything, but is having a shower anyway to "celebrate."  I had this 15 year old fabric from when my Gramma (who is now in heaven and I have her sewing machine) made me some scrub tops for my first medical assistant job prior to going to med school.  She was (and still is, I'm sure) proud of me, and thought I needed some kiddie-themed scrub tops since I was at a pediatric office.  This was before kiddie-themed scrub tops became the norm.  Anyway, this was my first Franken-pattern.  I used an A-line top with the reversible easy fit bottom for the leg openings, and used 2 pieces rather than one for the back panel so it could have that little triangle at the crotch that provides "butt room."  I'm happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.



Do you have any bigger pictures of the outfits? These look so cute but I'm having a hard time seeing the details. That is so clever to make the a-line and easy fits into a Jon Jon! I would love more pictures to see just how you did that!


----------



## RMAMom

Flesh tone? When you do an appliqué of one of the princesses what do you use for flesh tone? I keep walking around Joann's and wondering but I can't find it. I am assuming it's some version of cotton but is there a specific fabric or name of something I should be looking for. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

RMAMom said:


> Flesh tone? When you do an appliqué of one of the princesses what do you use for flesh tone? I keep walking around Joann's and wondering but I can't find it. I am assuming it's some version of cotton but is there a specific fabric or name of something I should be looking for.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I get mine at the solid section where all the Kona cottons and Country Classics solid quilt fabrics are...and I used the one that is actually called "Flesh".  HTH


----------



## Granna4679

Cibahwewah said:


> The first one is for a baby girl, 3rd child but first girl, so I had to make it pink and delicate and girly.  The bows are hair bows, I just thought they looked cute on the shoulders for presentation.  It's Carla's reversible A line and Easy fits made into bloomers and also reversible thanks to the tutorial on her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for a baby boy, also 3rd child, and 3rd boy.  She doesn't really "need" anything, but is having a shower anyway to "celebrate."  I had this 15 year old fabric from when my Gramma (who is now in heaven and I have her sewing machine) made me some scrub tops for my first medical assistant job prior to going to med school.  She was (and still is, I'm sure) proud of me, and thought I needed some kiddie-themed scrub tops since I was at a pediatric office.  This was before kiddie-themed scrub tops became the norm.  Anyway, this was my first Franken-pattern.  I used an A-line top with the reversible easy fit bottom for the leg openings, and used 2 pieces rather than one for the back panel so it could have that little triangle at the crotch that provides "butt room."  I'm happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.



Both of the outfits are very cute (and quite a creative touch using the combination of patterns on the jon jon).  I am a sucker for girls so, of course, I LOVE the girly one!!  I think the bows look cute there too.  Maybe add a permanent bow?  That way they will be on the outfit and in her hair?


----------



## Cibahwewah

Do you have any bigger pictures of the outfits? These look so cute but I'm having a hard time seeing the details. That is so clever to make the a-line and easy fits into a Jon Jon! I would love more pictures to see just how you did that![/QUOTE]

Sorry my pics turn out small Theresa.  I use iPhoto and Photobucket and that's what size they turn out.   I took some more pics for you, but now they look too dark, sorry, here goes:

I made the pattern pieces from the A-line and free-handed the bottoms, taking in the sides a bit.




I didn't take pics in the process, so bear with me here.  I joined the two back panel halves from neckline to crotch. Then, with right-sides facing, I stitched together the tops and sides (just like the A-line, but you can stitch both sides rather in the beginning rather than save one for the end.  I then separated the layers (think mirror image pants like in Carla's reversible easy fits tutorial on her blog). Then I did the crotch seam for each individual "bottom."  I turned it right side out by turning through one leg hole, and finished the leg hems by topstitching over a 1/2 inch inverted fold.  Clear as mud?  Sorry, I've never made a tutorial.







Crotch shots--showing butt room for diaper-wearing!




Close-up of top--I super-sewed on those buttons--don't want choking hazards!




Reverse side.  Pardon me for not taking the time to unbutton and rebutton.







Close-up of leg hem finishing.  I finished the baby girl bloomers the same way, but made a casing for elastic.




Better pic of the baby girl set.  Sorry about the previous ones, I shouldn't have used a white background and flash--too washed out.  







Since I was talking about my Gramma--here's a pic of her 1975 Singer stylist that I use.  It's great, no problems at all, and since it's all metal, probably better quality than today's plastic. And this is me at age 4 wearing a Dutch girl costume she made me using this machine.


----------



## tvgirlmin

revrob said:


>


 Love the dress!  I keep saying I'm not making anything else for Easter, but I have just a little more egg fabric that keeps calling my name....

Hope you have a great time on your cruise!



squirrel said:


>


  Love it!



billwendy said:


>


 Hmmm....would look cute as a criss cross top dress? Whatever you make, these fabrics are so beautiful, I am sure it will be great!



Cibahwewah said:


> Awesome curtains!  We have always lived in military housing and never had curtains - when we make our big move this fall I am going to make us some for the new house (even though it will probably be housing again, I don't care - we will be there three years and I am decorating it up!).
> 
> Got the sewing bug this weekend though, and made an appliqued reversible A-line and a bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who applique by hand, like the awesome LisaZoe, how do you keep your lines smooth?  I try to go fast when possible and really slow around curves (like HeatherSue instructs), but I still end up with a wobbly line look sometimes.


 Love the dress and bowling shirt.  And, all of my appliques to this point are by hand (though nowhere as awesome as Lisa's!  I do have wavy lines sometimes, no matter what I do.  I just figure it is like my hubby's grandma always says "Mistakes are hugs and kisses!"  She signs that on all her letters, and I love the saying!



teresajoy said:


>


 Beautiful!  Love them all!  But Aurora is my fave...my daughter loves her, so I have a soft spot for her!



mom2rtk said:


>


 FANTASTIC!  I absolutely love it!  And I can't wait to see Ariel!

If we get to go for Christmas, I think we will be arriving as you are leaving - we will get there around December 17.  Who knows - maybe we will pass each other at some point!  I have never been at Christmas and really want to see the parks all decked out. 



tricia said:


> You and Tyler did a great job on this!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> candicenicole19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a Wizard of Oz outfit I made as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both sets!  So cute!  She is going to be stylin on her surprise trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa, that is my fave Donald EVER!!!  He just looks so excited!  And love the new patttern, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Clared said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Praying for this family...my heart aches for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!!  Love the whole set!!!!  It just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agent P!!!!  LOVE IT!!!  Phineas and Ferb are huge hits in this house!  I have both a shirt and a dress lined up to make soon.  Can't wait!  Yours is awesome and I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cibahwewah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was talking about my Gramma--here's a pic of her 1975 Singer stylist that I use.  It's great, no problems at all, and since it's all metal, probably better quality than today's plastic. And this is me at age 4 wearing a Dutch girl costume she made me using this machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a special memory, to be able to use your Grandma's sewing machine.  Mine was gone ten years this month, and I still miss her so much.  Love the pic of you as the little Dutch girl!
> 
> Just finishing up my big give stuff for Noah today, and hope to have pics to post soon.  My first ever t-shirt appliques and I am pretty happy with how they are turning out!​
Click to expand...


----------



## MontyMontyMOnty

Hi!
If you make cute boutique style for kids to wear to disney, I would love to interview you!
I write about Walt Disney World for about.com, and am working on a series of articles about kids. You can see a piece I did on the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique here:

http://goflorida.about.com/od/whatthereistodo/a/wdw_bbboutique.htm

I have made some cute boutique style dresses for my own girls, but I am not a pro--I would love the chance to spotlight a seller or sellers who serve this market.

A few guidelines:

1. I do not need any samples or anything like that, I just want to chat with you about what people are looking for and *why* you think boutique wear is popular.

2. I would be able to promote your store if you have one with a photo (with your permission), and photo credit but can't offer compensation at this time.

3. You can't mis-use the Disney licensed characters. A cute outfit for the animal kingdom made from animal themed fabric is great--photo-copy transfering an image protected by license is not. This article is skirting a somewhat grey area, and while I have approval from my editor, I don't want to cross any copyright/license boundaries.

I love handmade, and love Disney, and every time we go, people ask about our outfits, so I think this will be a great topic to cover!

I hope this is the right place, but please let me know if it is not 
Thanks so much!
Samantha


----------



## PixieDust32

Loveeeee the Cindy drees! Great job.


----------



## NiniMorris

TVGIRLMIN....I know what you mean about base housing.  The only difference was I always put curtains up first thing!  I had a whole box of different sizes and colors.  I would never hem them, I just used diaper pins (something I ALWAYS seemed to have) to put the new hem in the right place!  (once or twice I used masking tape!  LOL)  When we finally retired after 20 years...I threw them all away and bought/made new ones!

I still get teased a lot about my moving "traditions!"  First thing up is curtains, second thing is pictures, third is my cuckoo clock!  Then I worry about the furniture etc!  It cam be home iwthout furniture, but not pictures!


Love everything I am seeing lately.  I just don't have a lot of time to quote and post...GD2 is staying with me today!  First time since surgery, and she is a handfull!  She is not at all happy with not being able to walk...and she thinks if she gets in the wheelchair she gets to go shopping!  She is getting pretty good at scooting around on the floor...(doctor said we weren't supposed to let her do that...I just laughed, the doctor obviously doesn't know Princess Alyssa very well!

Nini


----------



## tricia

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Awesome set.  All the work and creativity you put into your sets really shows in the end result.  Great job.



littlepeppers said:


> It feels good to sew again.  I want to sew all day.
> 
> I'm out of practice.  I need to brush up on my applique skills again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this out 6mos ago.  DS has been begging me to make his Perry shirt, but I had lost motivation.  I waited so long that I had to buy him a larger shirt to put it on.



Please, please, please don't let my son see this.   I have enought to do right now.  Great job.



balletmom97 said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about some of the new Disney ribbon/notions at JoAnn's.
> 
> My DD13 and a friend were picking out a bunch of ribbon for hair doo-dads they are selling, and one of us picked up a little spool (3 yds.) of shiny pink Disney ribbon.  The price wasn't on the spool or the shelf, and to tell you the truth, I wasn't too concerned-- how much could it be, right?
> 
> When scanning the receipt to return a different item (after all the ribbon was used up), I saw that it had rung up at $18.99!
> 
> I did double check when I returned to the store and that is the correct price.  I also noticed that in that particular JoAnn's, none of the Disney stuff is marked, so buyer beware. (The clerk did mention that I wasn't the first person who came back to check it...)
> 
> FWIW-- Although I am extremely irritated by this, it was my fault for not watching things as they rang up.  I will still regularly shop at JoAnn's, but I will be more careful in the future.  I'm just thankful we did not pick up more of the Disney ribbons!



  Of course, since I will be at Joanns on Friday I will have to check this out.  Must be laced with gold or something for it to be that much money.



Cibahwewah said:


> The second one is for a baby boy, also 3rd child, and 3rd boy.  She doesn't really "need" anything, but is having a shower anyway to "celebrate."  I had this 15 year old fabric from when my Gramma (who is now in heaven and I have her sewing machine) made me some scrub tops for my first medical assistant job prior to going to med school.  She was (and still is, I'm sure) proud of me, and thought I needed some kiddie-themed scrub tops since I was at a pediatric office.  This was before kiddie-themed scrub tops became the norm.  Anyway, this was my first Franken-pattern.  I used an A-line top with the reversible easy fit bottom for the leg openings, and used 2 pieces rather than one for the back panel so it could have that little triangle at the crotch that provides "butt room."  I'm happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.




Both really cute outfits.  WTG, on making the pattern for the romper.

Don't ya love it when the boys get involved?  My DS has made a few rag quilts, and a pair of PJ bottoms now too.  You must post, so we can all tell him what a great job he did.  My DS loves it when I post on here and he can read all the positive comments.​


----------



## LisaZoe

2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



That came out really cute! The hat is so fun and a nice way to accessorize for a girl who isn't into bows.



Clared said:


> That's me too!!  I'm rearranging my sewing room at the minute and I keep finding little bits and scraps all over the place, but can't bring myself to throw anything out - just in case!!!!



I'm doing better simply because I'm trying to limit myself to one large bin of scraps (that doesn't include the fabric I have for applique). I'm also trying to do better about ordering the amount of fabric I really need or as close as the site will allow. I used to just round up to the nearest yard or added even more but I only do that now if it's a basic coordinate that will work with many other prints or that I know I'll use again soon.



RMAMom said:


> Flesh tone? When you do an appliqué of one of the princesses what do you use for flesh tone? I keep walking around Joann's and wondering but I can't find it. I am assuming it's some version of cotton but is there a specific fabric or name of something I should be looking for.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I use Kaufman's Kona Cotton in Flesh. Our local JoAnn's and quilt shop don't carry it so I have to order it online. They also have it in 'Light Flesh'.



tvgirlmin said:


> Lisa, that is my fave Donald EVER!!!  He just looks so excited!  And love the new patttern, too!



Thank you! Donald was done to be worn by the brother of the little girl who will wear the B&W Daisy set I shared earlier. I wanted them both to have a similar expression so I was happy to find one of Donald that worked... with a little tweaking.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can any of you recommend a great site to purchase an embroidery file for barbie's silhouette and the word "Barbie" in the Barbie font (not the old block type font but the newer more scripty font)?    I would like to get the outfit I am working on done today if possible!  Thanks!

Unless the wonderful Heather is going to design one? Hint - hint!


----------



## tmh0206

ok, i am not very computer savvy and need some help with how the ped basic software is supposed to work...i have it uploaded to my computer now and when i plug in the card writer it is now showing up on the screen and blinking red, but when i try to upload a pes design, how do i do this?/???  any help on the steps to make this work would be greatly appreciated!  sorry to sound stupid, i just keep reading the instructions and i am not getting it.  teach me please!!!


----------



## MermaidTales

revrob said:


> I said I wasn't going to create anything for the cruise.  My machine decided to have a fit and stop working.  I just fixed her on Friday and got the itch - I had to make something!  (though this doesn't have any embroidery on it - still!)
> This is incomplete - still have to put the casing in the easy fits that will be a part of this outift - as well as a peasant top.  But, here's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the complete thing when it's finished (hopefully this afternoon).  I've got one more thing that I want to make before the cruise, then I've gotta get packing!



Beautiful dress and  what gorgeous fabric you used!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


> i'm sure it will come as no surprise to anyone here that i am constantly in search of the best fabric to replicate cindy's dress. I actually found this piece on ebay recently and made the dress a couple days ago:



the best, most be-you-tee-full cindy dress ever!!!  (and I have put this in caps 3 times, why won't it capitalize it?!)  You never cease to amaze me


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RMAMom said:


> Flesh tone? When you do an appliqué of one of the princesses what do you use for flesh tone? I keep walking around Joann's and wondering but I can't find it. I am assuming it's some version of cotton but is there a specific fabric or name of something I should be looking for.
> 
> Thanks for your help.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I get mine at the solid section where all the Kona cottons and Country Classics solid quilt fabrics are...and I used the one that is actually called "Flesh".  HTH



I'll second that! It seems to sell out fast at my Joann's, so I bought 2 yards the last time they had it, and haven't seen it since. 



Cibahwewah said:


> Since I was talking about my Gramma--here's a pic of her 1975 Singer stylist that I use.  It's great, no problems at all, and since it's all metal, probably better quality than today's plastic. And this is me at age 4 wearing a Dutch girl costume she made me using this machine.



Does that machine have a teal green front on it?  If so, that was my very first sewing machine!  My mom was a home-ec teacher, and whenever they upgraded to something new,(usually every 2 years, back in the day!) the school sold the old machines for a pitiful amount, so she always bought a few to resell herself, but she kept one for me, saving it for a few years before letting me have it.  When I got in trouble (especially for bad grades) that was the first thing to go.  Most kids lost tv priveleges, I lost my sewing machine.  I've still got it, and it runs great,  I don't have a cabinet for it anymore, but I've still got lots of accessories for it.  The buttonhole attatchment made the easiest buttonholes ever, probably as good as the digital machines today.


----------



## desparatelydisney

I am making the car seat cover that was featured on YCMT last week/month for a fellow DISer and Disney TA.  I REALLY want to find some mickey swirl fabric and I have totally failed in all my search attempts.  Does anybody know where I could find some?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I just read this on my fav travel site...http://www.gadling.com/2010/03/10/disney-ends-free-ticket-program-after-1-million-volunteers-sign/  Those of you who already signed up are ok, but anyone else who wanted a chance missed it I guess.


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> Flesh tone? When you do an appliqué of one of the princesses what do you use for flesh tone? I keep walking around Joann's and wondering but I can't find it. I am assuming it's some version of cotton but is there a specific fabric or name of something I should be looking for.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I use the Kona cotton too, I get it at Hobby Lobby. It is SOOO nice!! The applique designs stitch out so much nicer on a nice cotton like that! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry my pics turn out small Theresa.  I use iPhoto and Photobucket and that's what size they turn out.   I took some more pics for you, but now they look too dark, sorry, here goes:
> 
> I made the pattern pieces from the A-line and free-handed the bottoms, taking in the sides a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pics in the process, so bear with me here.  I joined the two back panel halves from neckline to crotch. Then, with right-sides facing, I stitched together the tops and sides (just like the A-line, but you can stitch both sides rather in the beginning rather than save one for the end.  I then separated the layers (think mirror image pants like in Carla's reversible easy fits tutorial on her blog). Then I did the crotch seam for each individual "bottom."  I turned it right side out by turning through one leg hole, and finished the leg hems by topstitching over a 1/2 inch inverted fold.  Clear as mud?  Sorry, I've never made a tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crotch shots--showing butt room for diaper-wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of top--I super-sewed on those buttons--don't want choking hazards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse side.  Pardon me for not taking the time to unbutton and rebutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of leg hem finishing.  I finished the baby girl bloomers the same way, but made a casing for elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the baby girl set.  Sorry about the previous ones, I shouldn't have used a white background and flash--too washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was talking about my Gramma--here's a pic of her 1975 Singer stylist that I use.  It's great, no problems at all, and since it's all metal, probably better quality than today's plastic. And this is me at age 4 wearing a Dutch girl costume she made me using this machine.



Thanks for the pictures of the outfits! That is just such a neat idea, I had never thought to do that! I love the little girl set, it is just precious. 

OH, and I love the bonus pictures of the sewing machine and you in your cute little Dutch girl outfit!!! SOOO CUTE!!! 



tvgirlmin said:


> Beautiful!  Love them all!  But Aurora is my fave...my daughter loves her, so I have a soft spot for her!


Thank you so much! I was sooooo soooooo tired when I was working on these, I really hoped they would turn out! 



tmh0206 said:


> ok, i am not very computer savvy and need some help with how the ped basic software is supposed to work...i have it uploaded to my computer now and when i plug in the card writer it is now showing up on the screen and blinking red, but when i try to upload a pes design, how do i do this?/???  any help on the steps to make this work would be greatly appreciated!  sorry to sound stupid, i just keep reading the instructions and i am not getting it.  teach me please!!!


Are you running Windows Vista or Windows 7? If you are, you are not suppose to install the CD software on your computer, you need to download it from the Brother site. 

Make sure your reader is plugged in and you have a card in the slot. 

Can you open up the PED Basic software from your Program Menu (or if it's like mine, it installed a shortcut on my toolbar, I click that)?

If you already have the PES files on your computer and you can open the PED software, click on the little file folder at the top of the window that opens up. 

Click on the folder where you have your embroidery designs, click "Ok"

They should now show up on the left side of your screen. If they don't, make sure your files are in PES format and that they are all unzipped. 

Once they are showing up, click on the one(s) you want to put on your card, then hit the arrow button in the middle of the screen.

The design will now show up on the right side of the screen. 

This will transfer your designs to your card. It will warn you that it will overwrite all existing designs on the card, (like when you erase the pictures from the memory card on your camera). click ok, or continue or whatever it is.

It will tell you to wait a minute, then it will pop up that the transfer is complete. 

Take the card out of the reader and put it in your machine. 

I only have a Brother 270D, but on my machine, when the card is in and the embroidery unit is on, there is a little symbol that looks kind of like the memory card, I click that and it will show all my designs that are on my card.

Click the one you want to stitch, and you should be good to go. 

When you have all the designs on the right side you want, click the arrow thingy on the bottom of the right side of the screen.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Most kids lost tv priveleges, I lost my sewing machine.  .[/COLOR][/FONT]



That is cute! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just read this on my fav travel site...http://www.gadling.com/2010/03/10/disney-ends-free-ticket-program-after-1-million-volunteers-sign/  Those of you who already signed up are ok, but anyone else who wanted a chance missed it I guess.



  I thought that might happen! I'm so glad we did ours already!


----------



## HeatherSue

Clared said:


> If anyone can squeeze me in a prayer tonight I'd be really grateful - our best friends have just lost their daughter, Erin at just two weeks old.  She was born at 26 weeks and had been very very poorly, so I know she's in a better place, but I feel so much for her mum and dad.


Oh no...that is just so sad.  I'm so sorry.



Tweevil said:


> I would love to vote for Teresa, I have been trying since that was posted.  I can't for the life of me get them to send me a verification email.  I tried, and tried, and tried again just now.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You're probably not doing anything wrong!  But, it seems that if you sign up with a hotmail, yahoo, or gmail account, you get the confirmation e-mail right away.  It's a glitchy site!



2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures



I'm loving these temps we're having this week!!!  Tessa walked outside yesterday, took a deep breath, and said "It smells like Disney in the Fall."  

This outfit is fantastic!! GREAT work!!



littlepeppers said:


> It feels good to sew again.  I want to sew all day.
> 
> I'm out of practice.  I need to brush up on my applique skills again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut this out 6mos ago.  DS has been begging me to make his Perry shirt, but I had lost motivation.  I waited so long that I had to buy him a larger shirt to put it on.


Great job!! He looks perfect!



mom2rtk said:


> Heather Sue, what kind of camera do you have? Are you using the Nifty Fifty on the automatic setting, or have you tried one of the others, maybe aperture priority or shutter priority?
> 
> Using that lens should enable you to use a faster shutter speed because you can get a wider open aperture letting in more light.
> 
> The folks over on the photography board are awesome and would gladly answer any questions you have on how to get the most out of that lens. I know just enough to be dangerous, but would be happy to answer any basic questions. It's generally regarded as a pretty great lens for the money.


I have a Canon Rebel XSI.  It's a great camera, with a mediocre operator.  I have no idea which settings are best for which situations.  I almost always take pictures indoors.  The few that I took with the nifty fifty lense made my kids look like ghosts, they were so white!  Do you know which settings would take the best shots indoors, of moving targets?  Thank you for offering to help! 



Cibahwewah said:


> My DS6 and I made a small quilt from flannel scraps today.  Remember my Christmas flannel pajama sewing binge/disaster?  I controlled the pedal and he guided the fabric and cut the threads, in addition to laying out and piecing together all the scraps.  He was quite proud of his creation.  It turned out smaller than intended because he got tired and wanted to go to bed, but not without his new quilt.  I didn't get a pic of it before bedtime--it ain't pretty, but it's his creation, and that makes it cute.


Those are SOO cute!  I love how you modified the A-line for a boy!! We're going to have to get Carla to take a look at that!  How sweet that your son made a quilt!  Isn't it fun when they take an interest in what you do?
I love the dutch girl outfit your grandma made  you.  That is so sweet!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can any of you recommend a great site to purchase an embroidery file for barbie's silhouette and the word "Barbie" in the Barbie font (not the old block type font but the newer more scripty font)?  I would like to get the outfit I am working on done today if possible!  Thanks!
> 
> Unless the wonderful Heather is going to design one? Hint - hint!


PM me or e-mail me (even better)!



teresajoy said:


> Are you running Windows Vista or Windows 7? If you are, you are not suppose to install the CD software on your computer, you need to download it from the Brother site.
> 
> Make sure your reader is plugged in and you have a card in the slot.
> 
> Can you open up the PED Basic software from your Program Menu (or if it's like mine, it installed a shortcut on my toolbar, I click that)?
> 
> If you already have the PES files on your computer and you can open the PED software, click on the little file folder at the top of the window that opens up.
> 
> Click on the folder where you have your embroidery designs, click "Ok"
> 
> They should now show up on the left side of your screen. If they don't, make sure your files are in PES format and that they are all unzipped.
> 
> Once they are showing up, click on the one(s) you want to put on your card, then hit the arrow button in the middle of the screen.
> 
> The design will now show up on the right side of the screen.
> 
> This will transfer your designs to your card. It will warn you that it will overwrite all existing designs on the card, (like when you erase the pictures from the memory card on your camera). click ok, or continue or whatever it is.
> 
> It will tell you to wait a minute, then it will pop up that the transfer is complete.
> 
> Take the card out of the reader and put it in your machine.
> 
> I only have a Brother 270D, but on my machine, when the card is in and the embroidery unit is on, there is a little symbol that looks kind of like the memory card, I click that and it will show all my designs that are on my card.
> 
> Click the one you want to stitch, and you should be good to go.
> 
> When you have all the designs on the right side you want, click the arrow thingy on the bottom of the right side of the screen.



Teresa, it's because you do things like this that you deserve to be sewing idol!  You're always going the extra mile to try and help someone out! ​


----------



## tmh0206

teresajoy said:


> I use the Kona cotton too, I get it at Hobby Lobby. It is SOOO nice!! The applique designs stitch out so much nicer on a nice cotton like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures of the outfits! That is just such a neat idea, I had never thought to do that! I love the little girl set, it is just precious.
> 
> OH, and I love the bonus pictures of the sewing machine and you in your cute little Dutch girl outfit!!! SOOO CUTE!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I was sooooo soooooo tired when I was working on these, I really hoped they would turn out!
> 
> 
> Are you running Windows Vista or Windows 7? If you are, you are not suppose to install the CD software on your computer, you need to download it from the Brother site.
> 
> Make sure your reader is plugged in and you have a card in the slot.
> 
> Can you open up the PED Basic software from your Program Menu (or if it's like mine, it installed a shortcut on my toolbar, I click that)?
> 
> If you already have the PES files on your computer and you can open the PED software, click on the little file folder at the top of the window that opens up.
> 
> Click on the folder where you have your embroidery designs, click "Ok"
> 
> They should now show up on the left side of your screen. If they don't, make sure your files are in PES format and that they are all unzipped.
> 
> Once they are showing up, click on the one(s) you want to put on your card, then hit the arrow button in the middle of the screen.
> 
> The design will now show up on the right side of the screen.
> 
> This will transfer your designs to your card. It will warn you that it will overwrite all existing designs on the card, (like when you erase the pictures from the memory card on your camera). click ok, or continue or whatever it is.
> 
> It will tell you to wait a minute, then it will pop up that the transfer is complete.
> 
> Take the card out of the reader and put it in your machine.
> 
> I only have a Brother 270D, but on my machine, when the card is in and the embroidery unit is on, there is a little symbol that looks kind of like the memory card, I click that and it will show all my designs that are on my card.
> 
> Click the one you want to stitch, and you should be good to go.
> 
> When you have all the designs on the right side you want, click the arrow thingy on the bottom of the right side of the screen.




thank you sooo much for giving me these instructions!  i am at work right now so i will have to make another attempt tonight when i get home...I cant tell you how much i appreciate the help!  i have had my new to me machine for 2 weeks now and havent been able to figure this out! very frustrating!!! but now it will be all better!!!


----------



## waltfans5

Hope the beautiful outfits keep coming once the weather gets nice enough to go outside (for some of us).  Here are a few things I have done over the last 2 weeks.

These are Easter dresses for my three girls, my cousin/Goddaughter and another cousin.  I haven't finished the pink one becasue I am still waiting for the little model to come over so I can get her fit right.  They are going to look like little Easter eggs!  I can't wait until Easter to try to get a mass twirl skirt twirlability photo.

The chain hanging is out countdown to Disney!






This is a tiered twirl skirt for my 7 year old Brownie.  It's such cute fabric!


----------



## MermaidTales

waltfans5 said:


> Hope the beautiful outfits keep coming once the weather gets nice enough to go outside (for some of us).  Here are a few things I have done over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> These are Easter dresses for my three girls, my cousin/Goddaughter and another cousin.  I haven't finished the pink one becasue I am still waiting for the little model to come over so I can get her fit right.  They are going to look like little Easter eggs!  I can't wait until Easter to try to get a mass twirl skirt twirlability photo.
> 
> The chain hanging is out countdown to Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiered twirl skirt for my 7 year old Brownie.  It's such cute fabric!



Adorable! You have been busy! I love all the colors. They should make for a great photo of them altogether!


----------



## tricia

waltfans5 said:


> Hope the beautiful outfits keep coming once the weather gets nice enough to go outside (for some of us).  Here are a few things I have done over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> These are Easter dresses for my three girls, my cousin/Goddaughter and another cousin.  I haven't finished the pink one becasue I am still waiting for the little model to come over so I can get her fit right.  They are going to look like little Easter eggs!  I can't wait until Easter to try to get a mass twirl skirt twirlability photo.
> 
> The chain hanging is out countdown to Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiered twirl skirt for my 7 year old Brownie.  It's such cute fabric!



Those are great.  You are going to have a bunch of little girls falling all over the place from getting dizzy twirling.


----------



## eeyore3847

waltfans5 said:


> Hope the beautiful outfits keep coming once the weather gets nice enough to go outside (for some of us).  Here are a few things I have done over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> These are Easter dresses for my three girls, my cousin/Goddaughter and another cousin.  I haven't finished the pink one becasue I am still waiting for the little model to come over so I can get her fit right.  They are going to look like little Easter eggs!  I can't wait until Easter to try to get a mass twirl skirt twirlability photo.
> 
> This is a tiered twirl skirt for my 7 year old Brownie.  It's such cute fabric!




I saw the fabulous girl scouts fabric, I love it... Wanted to buy some for my brownie too. I think I picked it up twice..lol..

Lori


----------



## MermaidTales

I didn't realize that was girl scout fabric! How cool!


----------



## Cibahwewah

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Does that machine have a teal green front on it?  If so, that was my very first sewing machine!  My mom was a home-ec teacher, and whenever they upgraded to something new,(usually every 2 years, back in the day!) the school sold the old machines for a pitiful amount, so she always bought a few to resell herself, but she kept one for me, saving it for a few years before letting me have it.  When I got in trouble (especially for bad grades) that was the first thing to go.  Most kids lost tv priveleges, I lost my sewing machine.  I've still got it, and it runs great,  I don't have a cabinet for it anymore, but I've still got lots of accessories for it.  The buttonhole attatchment made the easiest buttonholes ever, probably as good as the digital machines today.



No teal green, it's almond and brown. The buttonholing (2 types: bar tack and rounded) feature is built in and super easy to do.  My button sewing foot is broken though, and I haven't found a replacement yet.  I have a ruffler foot (actually 2) that give me fits.  I tried Carla's _Ruffler Unruffled_ tutorial but still couldn't get it "optimized."  It will change stitch lengths midstream! So I'm hand-gathering my ruffles. I was at Joann's today and the fabric cutting counter lady said the old all-metal Singers are better than the plastic ones for sale now which she says are intended to last only 8-10 years, even the $900 ones.  She uses a 45 year old one herself, so she said my 35 year old one is still a youngster.  The Disney notions are cute but expensive.  My DD liked the sparkly trims and rick rack for $6.99 for a 3 yard spool.  The Mickey head ribbon was cute too.  Three plastic character shank buttons are $5.99.  I didn't get them today, but probably will at some point, if I can use a 40 or 50% off coupon.


----------



## Granna4679

waltfans5 said:


> Hope the beautiful outfits keep coming once the weather gets nice enough to go outside (for some of us).  Here are a few things I have done over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> These are Easter dresses for my three girls, my cousin/Goddaughter and another cousin.  I haven't finished the pink one becasue I am still waiting for the little model to come over so I can get her fit right.  They are going to look like little Easter eggs!  I can't wait until Easter to try to get a mass twirl skirt twirlability photo.
> 
> The chain hanging is out countdown to Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiered twirl skirt for my 7 year old Brownie.  It's such cute fabric!



Those are really cute.  You are a great mommy and cousin to make all of those matching.  I don't like to do multiples of anything.  I have two DGDs and I always make matching stuff for them.  I think they look adorable matching (I just don't like doing two).  However, I asked my DGD5 the other day "don't you love matching your sister?"  to which she replied "not really!"  I guess I am going to have to go to "coordinating" instead of matching in the future.  They are going to look like Easter eggs but what a cute picture it will be of all of them together.

The Brownie skirt is really cute too.  I wish they had had fabric like that when my DDs were little.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Anyone Else going to the Sewing Expo this week in Atlanta, Georgia?


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I have a Canon Rebel XSI.  It's a great camera, with a mediocre operator.  I have no idea which settings are best for which situations.  I almost always take pictures indoors.  The few that I took with the nifty fifty lense made my kids look like ghosts, they were so white!  Do you know which settings would take the best shots indoors, of moving targets?  Thank you for offering to help!



I have the same camera! I think you can get a lot more from your lens, so don't give up!

You can't just put it on the camera though in automatic and expect to see a substantial difference.

The advantage of that lens is that it is capable of a larger aperture (or lens opening) than your kit lens. THe nifty fifty has a 1.8 compared to the kit lens around 3.5. With aperture, the smaller the number, the larger the opening. With a larger opening, it lets in more light, allowing for a faster shutter speed, and maybe even the ability to avoid harsh lighting from a flash.

Try this: Set your ISO to 800 or 1600. With the nifty fifty on, put your camera in "aperture priority" which is Av on your dial. This allows you to select the aperture, and then the camera will give the best shutter speed for the situation. DO NOT USE YOUR FLASH. There is a little dial right above the shutter release button that your can turn back and forth. That will adjust the aperture setting. It will go as low as 1.8, but try it at different settings. I go with 2.8 a lot.

With a decent amount of natural daylight indoors, you should get a more pleasing result.

If you have questions, let me know! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## woodkins

Sooo excited I just had to share (and ask advice of course LOL)...dh finally gave the okay to book a trip to WDW at the end of Sept....soooo now where to stay. He has given his wish of the Polynesian but will also consider The Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at the BC, if so what did you think?


----------



## LWatson

Okay, so I cant sew, but I want to make my kids shirts.  I have this cool green fabric that I want to cut Mickey heads out of and put on Blue shirts, but I cant figure out how to put the fabric on the shirt w/o sewing.  Hubby mentioned there is a product, but he cant remember the name of, that allows you to do that.  I was then going to outline mickey in the same color green fabric paint.  Please help me out if you know the name of the product.


----------



## jessica52877

LWatson said:


> Okay, so I cant sew, but I want to make my kids shirts.  I have this cool green fabric that I want to cut Mickey heads out of and put on Blue shirts, but I cant figure out how to put the fabric on the shirt w/o sewing.  Hubby mentioned there is a product, but he cant remember the name of, that allows you to do that.  I was then going to outline mickey in the same color green fabric paint.  Please help me out if you know the name of the product.



It is called Heat N Bond and found in the sewing section usually on a roll but also can be folded in a package or sold by the yard. Make sure it is NOT heat n bond LITE. You want the regular so you don't have to sew it on.


----------



## jessica52877

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Anyone Else going to the Sewing Expo this week in Atlanta, Georgia?



I was contemplating. When are you going? Assuming you are going.


----------



## babynala

I went away for the weekend and it has taken me until today to catch up with this thread.  First off you guys have been very busy and your creations have been so wonderful.  I love all the princess dresses but I am partial to the Cinderella dresses.  I thought it was because I have two older sisters who always bossed me around but I think it is because the two dresses recently posted were so fabulous.  

I am not a huge Alice in Wonderland fan but the recently posted dresses and outfits are so great.  The various designs inspired by the movie are great representations of your talents.  They are all so unique and beautiful.

LisaZoe's new skirts are so cute.  I love all the ruffles on the skirts and the Vidas.  Your applique talents are amazing.  I think the Bambi is my favorite but love the mermaid too.   

Thanks to everyone for showing off their great work and for all your helpful hints.  All this great sewing and some photography tips too,  can't beat that!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

woodkins said:


> Sooo excited I just had to share (and ask advice of course LOL)...dh finally gave the okay to book a trip to WDW at the end of Sept....soooo now where to stay. He has given his wish of the Polynesian but will also consider The Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at the BC, if so what did you think?



The BC is my fav resort!  We try to stay there at least once a year...the pool can't be beat, the location is close to Epcot (walkable), and a short boat ride to DHS (and still walkable if you really want to), easy bus service to the other parks, plus all the Boardwalk activities if you wish.  I've stayed there many times, all in different sections of the hotel, and none of them were bad, just different locations.  I've not stayed at the Poly, we've done a walk around when visiting Ohana or just taking a mono ride, and my kids aren't impressed with the pool at all, to me the whole area seems crowded, we enjoy our relaxing pool time, even as FL locals with our own pool.  My 4yo DD was asking to go back just yesterday, she thinks we can just pop over there for a weekend whenever we wish.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

woodkins said:


> Sooo excited I just had to share (and ask advice of course LOL)...dh finally gave the okay to book a trip to WDW at the end of Sept....soooo now where to stay. He has given his wish of the Polynesian but will also consider The Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at the BC, if so what did you think?



We found the BC to be our new home. The resort is beautiful and very relaxed.  Not to big and feels quaint.  The location is the very best!  We can walk into Epcot anytime we want and when Illuminations is over just stroll back to our resort.  Some of the best restaurants are in Epcot so that makes it easy.  Also there is a boat to DHS and it fun to have an alternative other than bus.  So the only time you need the bus is for AK or MK.  IF it is mid day or evening we can walk through Epcot and monorail into MK but the bus is fastest.

They have a campfire each nite and then show a Disney movie on the beach.  They have lounge chairs and it is a great way to slow down at the end of the day.

I feel that Storm a long bay is the best pool on disney property.  It is almost a water park.  They have a sand bottom, a whirlpool, a huge slide and lazy river.  It is amazing!  Don't forget about the character breakfast at Cape May.  I have never been but it looks cute.

So yes, we love BC because of the location and pool.


----------



## NiniMorris

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Anyone Else going to the Sewing Expo this week in Atlanta, Georgia?





jessica52877 said:


> I was contemplating. When are you going? Assuming you are going.



Me..Me...Me...Me...

We are making a trip there on Saturday.  At least me and DD9 are going.  DIL and GD2 hopefully will go, depends on how GD2 is feeling that day.


I can hardly wait...I need some more embroidery thread and the Marathon Thread Guy is there...saves on Shipping charges!  

(although I do have to confess...I am a bad mommy.  I forgot to get DD9's entry in to them in time for the young sewer contest...she has not forgiven me yet!)


Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tweevil said:


> I would love to vote for Teresa, I have been trying since that was posted.  I can't for the life of me get them to send me a verification email.  I tried, and tried, and tried again just now.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



I can't get either   



2cutekidz said:


> I FINALLY took pictures of my new Alice set.  The hat was alot of fun to make! It was 60 degrees out today, so we got lots of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HAT!!



I just love this! I got a Hatter from Stitch on time. Did you design this? Or is it a purchase?

For the HAT: at Xmas I was looking at hat in Hot Topics. I thought Kirta might like one for Disney (but didn't see anything I liked). Anyway, they had their hat on Headbands.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Ok ladies confession time.

Do you ever have fabric that you just can't cut to use.  I own some the original Toy Story fabric and I can't bring myself to use it.  I have the aliens, Zirg, woody and stuff and just can't cut it.  I keep looking at it while planning my toy story 3 outfits.  


Back to planning my outfits.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jessica52877 said:


> I was contemplating. When are you going? Assuming you are going.


I have to work on Thursday and Saturday I have to go to my Nephew's Birthday Party.  So Friday is the best day.  The kids will be at school so I can enjoy everything without interruptions too.  DH works Saturdays so I would have to bring them with if I came after the Party.


NiniMorris said:


> Me..Me...Me...Me...
> 
> We are making a trip there on Saturday.  At least me and DD9 are going.  DIL and GD2 hopefully will go, depends on how GD2 is feeling that day.
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait...I need some more embroidery thread and the Marathon Thread Guy is there...saves on Shipping charges!
> 
> (although I do have to confess...I am a bad mommy.  I forgot to get DD9's entry in to them in time for the young sewer contest...she has not forgiven me yet!)
> 
> 
> Nini


 I wish you were going to be there on Friday!

Anyone else in the Atlanta area going?  It is in Gwinnett (northeast of the city)


----------



## RMAMom

woodkins said:


> Sooo excited I just had to share (and ask advice of course LOL)...dh finally gave the okay to book a trip to WDW at the end of Sept....soooo now where to stay. He has given his wish of the Polynesian but will also consider The Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at the BC, if so what did you think?



We  go in October for the Food & Wine Festival and the BC would be my choice. F&W begins the end of September and DH and I always find ourselves in the WS at night. Trying to get out of Epcot at closing is a real trial and just strolling back to my resort would be a dream come true! The fact that you are also a quick walk or boat ride to DHS is also a bonus.

Thanks everyone for the help with the flesh tone fabric! I don't know if I will ever be ready for it but I ordered some!


----------



## mom2rtk

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok ladies confession time.
> 
> Do you ever have fabric that you just can't cut to use.  I own some the original Toy Story fabric and I can't bring myself to use it.  I have the aliens, Zirg, woody and stuff and just can't cut it.  I keep looking at it while planning my toy story 3 outfits.
> 
> 
> Back to planning my outfits.



That fabric I made the Cinderella gown was REALLY tough to cut into. I had been looking for fabric like that for a LONG time. I spent WAY too much on it, and didn't have enough for mistakes.

Sometimes I just have to wait until I get into a big "fizz" about something and just jump in with both feet! I did cut my peplums from throw away fabric first, but still ended up wasting a bunch of fabric by needing to cut them twice from the good stuff....

That said... it felt good to finally have it come to life!

I can't wait to see what you make from your cool Toy Story Fabric!


----------



## princesskayla

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have to work on Thursday and Saturday I have to go to my Nephew's Birthday Party.  So Friday is the best day.  The kids will be at school so I can enjoy everything without interruptions too.  DH works Saturdays so I would have to bring them with if I came after the Party.
> 
> I wish you were going to be there on Friday!
> 
> Anyone else in the Atlanta area going?  It is in Gwinnett (northeast of the city)



I was thinking abou going on Friday. I wish I could have taken some classes though!!!

Is it worth going even if you do not take classes?


----------



## littlepeppers

I spent all day putting Marie on a dress front for DD & it is getting lost in the print.

The print is so cute that it should look good anyway.

Any suggestions how to make an applique stand out?  I will not applique on busy fabric again.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> I spent all day putting Marie on a dress front for DD & it is getting lost in the print.
> 
> The print is so cute that it should look good anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions how to make an applique stand out?  I will not applique on busy fabric again.  Lesson learned.



No suggestions...sorry!  But I just wanted to say I can't wait to see your Marie outfit....my DGD2 loves, loves, loves Marie and I want to make her an outfit soon with Marie on it.


----------



## LisaZoe

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok ladies confession time.
> 
> Do you ever have fabric that you just can't cut to use.  I own some the original Toy Story fabric and I can't bring myself to use it.  I have the aliens, Zirg, woody and stuff and just can't cut it.  I keep looking at it while planning my toy story 3 outfits.
> 
> 
> Back to planning my outfits.



Yes, too many prints I buy I hate to use especially if I know I can't get more. It makes no sense because then it just sits in my stash but I always fear I'll use it and then find the perfect thing to make with it but it's too late. 



littlepeppers said:


> I spent all day putting Marie on a dress front for DD & it is getting lost in the print.
> 
> The print is so cute that it should look good anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions how to make an applique stand out?  I will not applique on busy fabric again.  Lesson learned.



I usually pick a fairly monochromatic fabric or one with a simple print, like dots, as the base for applique.


----------



## jessica52877

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have to work on Thursday and Saturday I have to go to my Nephew's Birthday Party.  So Friday is the best day.  The kids will be at school so I can enjoy everything without interruptions too.  DH works Saturdays so I would have to bring them with if I came after the Party.
> 
> I wish you were going to be there on Friday!
> 
> Anyone else in the Atlanta area going?  It is in Gwinnett (northeast of the city)



More then likely Friday was the day I was thinking about going. I am free pretty much every day, just gotta be home by 2ish to get Dallas. I wasn't sure what I would see and if it would be any fun.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

I'm in love and in awe of most of the things posted lately - everyone has been so creative!  

My daughter has asked me to make her outfits that match the Rainbow Magic fairies.  This was new to me!  Her final decision was to match Juliet the Valentine's Fairy, though I expect this will change again in the morning.  I was rooting for Tia, who has a tank top and gathered skirt.  Juliet wears a demin skirt with a scoop neck top and a tank underneath it, from the picture:

http://www.amazon.com/Juliet-Valent...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1268286213&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Does anyone have a good pattern for a scoop neck?  I'm wondering what would happen if I made a long-sleeve peasant top and left the neckline open, then sewed shoulder straps to it to keep it from falling off her shoulders.

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## Cand

Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm wondering what would happen if I made a long-sleeve peasant top and left the neckline open, then sewed shoulder straps to it to keep it from falling off her shoulders.
> 
> Deb



Actually, I think that would be a GREAT way of doing a scoop neck. My only other thought would be to still use elastic just very very loosely.


----------



## NiniMorris

princesskayla said:


> I was thinking abou going on Friday. I wish I could have taken some classes though!!!
> 
> Is it worth going even if you do not take classes?



Yes...I never take a class and have fun every time!  (that is if you love to shop! -- think the variety of on line shopping and the ability to TOUCH and FEEL everything!)

Of course I do tend to buy way too much when I go!  It is also a great time to see some new 'tools' to see if you really like them before you shell out the money to purchase!


My original idea was to go on Friday...but that means taking my DD out of school and she has an awards ceremony for being student of the quarter.  I doubt that would win me any good mommy points!

Since I live so close to Gwinnett ...when I asked hubby to take off this weekend...he thought I was going for the whole weekend!  But without taking classes I doubt that would be as much fun!!!


Have fun on Friday!  I'll be thinking of you....


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.  


I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.  

I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel) 

And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?

I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.


And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!


Thanks,

Nini


----------



## CastleCreations

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ok ladies confession time.
> 
> Do you ever have fabric that you just can't cut to use.  I own some the original Toy Story fabric and I can't bring myself to use it.  I have the aliens, Zirg, woody and stuff and just can't cut it.  I keep looking at it while planning my toy story 3 outfits.
> 
> 
> Back to planning my outfits.



I have a few yards of Castaway Cay fabric. It's the fabric used to make the shirts for the employees, I can't bring myself to use it. I have lots of others, but this is my favorite.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini


Nini,
We have the burp clothes out here that are two layers of flannel and then we hemstitch, with a very very small crochet hook a pretty design on the edges.  It is standard out here and they are cute.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini



I am making a few of these next week for a baby shower.  The pattern is free at YCMT

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/baby/Free-YCSTProjectPart-2Burpies.htm

I will be giving a few of these and a taggie blanket that matches for a shower gift.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I'm loving these temps we're having this week!!!  Tessa walked outside yesterday, took a deep breath, and said "It smells like Disney in the Fall."


I love that girl! 



tmh0206 said:


> thank you sooo much for giving me these instructions!  i am at work right now so i will have to make another attempt tonight when i get home...I cant tell you how much i appreciate the help!  i have had my new to me machine for 2 weeks now and havent been able to figure this out! very frustrating!!! but now it will be all better!!!



No problem! If you need more help, let me know. 



waltfans5 said:


>



Really cute!!! I love your countdown chain too! 



babynala said:


> I went away for the weekend and it has taken me until today to catch up with this thread.  First off you guys have been very busy and your creations have been so wonderful.  I love all the princess dresses but I am partial to the Cinderella dresses.  I thought it was because I have two older sisters who always bossed me around but I think it is because the two dresses recently posted were so fabulous.



Thank you so much! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I can't get either



When Corey registered, we couldn't find the confirmation email either.  What helped us was when we realized the email was coming from "upickem.net"  When he searched for that in his emails, he found it.



littlepeppers said:


> I spent all day putting Marie on a dress front for DD & it is getting lost in the print.
> 
> The print is so cute that it should look good anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions how to make an applique stand out?  I will not applique on busy fabric again.  Lesson learned.



It helps if you do the embroidery on a plain fabric, then cut around the design leaving a border of the plain fabric and sew it onto the outfit. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini



I am neither young nor hip, but I'll say that some of my favorite shower gifts were burp rags. I used several different kinds. I had some that were terricloth, some that were double layers of flannel and some that were just a diaper with a cute design on it (along with some that were just diapers). I usually reached for the double layer of flannel ones before the others, just because they are so soft! I liked the ones that are shaped, with rounded ends and a dip in the middle where it would go over your shoulder (like on YCMT). But, I would have been happy with any cute looking ones actually!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini





tricia said:


> I am making a few of these next week for a baby shower.  The pattern is free at YCMT
> 
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/baby/Free-YCSTProjectPart-2Burpies.htm
> 
> I will be giving a few of these and a taggie blanket that matches for a shower gift.



I was going to suggest these as well.  I made them a month or so ago for a baby present.  They turned out soooo cute.  You use cotton on one side and the diaper on the other (this way you can use any fabric to fit their theme or just make it boyish or girlish).  I loved making them and super easy.


----------



## Steve's Girl

HeatherSue said:


> I have a Canon Rebel XSI.  It's a great camera, with a mediocre operator.  I have no idea which settings are best for which situations.  I almost always take pictures indoors.  The few that I took with the nifty fifty lense made my kids look like ghosts, they were so white!  Do you know which settings would take the best shots indoors, of moving targets?  Thank you for offering to help!



How did I miss this camera talk?  I'm pretty mediocre at sewing, but I do know my way around a camera.  PM me!  I'll give you my cell phone number.  We'll have you up to speed in no time.  

Photography is really about controlling light.  On your camera you have 3 ways to do this.  1.  The ISO setting (this was film speed in the old days).  The higher the number, the more sensitive your sensor is to light.  2.  Aperture - this is simply the opening in the lens.  The smaller the number (ie, 1.8) the bigger the lens opens up and lets in more light.  3.  Shutter speed - this is how long the shutter is open.  Once you understand how these three things relate, you'll be dangerous!


----------



## mom2rtk

Steve's Girl said:


> How did I miss this camera talk?  I'm pretty mediocre at sewing, but I do know my way around a camera.  PM me!  I'll give you my cell phone number.  We'll have you up to speed in no time.
> 
> Photography is really about controlling light.  On your camera you have 3 ways to do this.  1.  The ISO setting (this was film speed in the old days).  The higher the number, the more sensitive your sensor is to light.  2.  Aperture - this is simply the opening in the lens.  The smaller the number (ie, 1.8) the bigger the lens opens up and lets in more light.  3.  Shutter speed - this is how long the shutter is open.  Once you understand how these three things relate, you'll be dangerous!



I think she'll be loving her Nifty Fifty in no time!!! 

Keep us posted HeatherSue!


----------



## HeatherSue

WE HAVE A NEW BIG GIVE!!! 

Come on over and check out the latest wonderful family to receive a magical Wish trip!  Let's make their trip extra special! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69011/721441
-
-
-
-
-
ETA:  WOO-HOO!!! This is my 3000th post!!!!! 
That is not counting my old posts at my alternate ego, the ever-phlegmy hkite.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

NiniMorris said:


> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini



As a young and hip mom rolleyes:), I can definitely say that personalized cloths are a GREAT gift!!  Tie a cute little ribbon around them, and it'll look like the expensive boutique sets.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini


Hi Nini,
I like having a cloth diaper, I have kept them simple- just adding 2 rows of grosgrain ribbon, or lining one side with flannel. Then a matching simple bonnet (YCMT) to coordinate, or a flannel blanket. (just slap 2 flannels together, sew, turn, topstitch. Voila!)

I would embroider on the flannel side prior to attaching to the cloth diaper.

I also have some with embroidery right on the diaper cloth. 
But buyer beware- I have purchased some that were thin and flimsy and not absorbent, and others hold up nicely.
I turned some Gerber (lousy for diapers, great for burps) into decorated ones and like those.

I like using a burp cloth for wiping noses, or laying down baby's head if Im doing a quick change in the car, I would like a flannel side for Hannah's face to sleep on- I might have a shirt thats rough or has buttons. etc.

(Im not a young hip mom though, Im old, tired and wear sneakers everyday- I have forgotten what I look like in heals)

SO you might want more opinions! LOL



Psyched!! I got my ressie changed for our Oct trip to BWV, so we wont need a rental car now!


----------



## NaeNae

HeatherSue;35784695ETA:  WOO-HOO!!! This is my 3000th post!!!!!:banana::banana::banana: 
[SIZE="1" said:
			
		

> That is not counting my old posts at my alternate ego, the ever-phlegmy hkite.[/SIZE]



CONGRATULATIONS on your 3000th post!


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini





tricia said:


> I am making a few of these next week for a baby shower.  The pattern is free at YCMT
> 
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/baby/Free-YCSTProjectPart-2Burpies.htm
> 
> I will be giving a few of these and a taggie blanket that matches for a shower gift.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Nini,
> I like having a cloth diaper, I have kept them simple- just adding 2 rows of grosgrain ribbon, or lining one side with flannel. Then a matching simple bonnet (YCMT) to coordinate, or a flannel blanket. (just slap 2 flannels together, sew, turn, topstitch. Voila!)
> 
> I would embroider on the flannel side prior to attaching to the cloth diaper.
> 
> I also have some with embroidery right on the diaper cloth.
> But buyer beware- I have purchased some that were thin and flimsy and not absorbent, and others hold up nicely.
> I turned some Gerber (lousy for diapers, great for burps) into decorated ones and like those.
> 
> I like using a burp cloth for wiping noses, or laying down baby's head if Im doing a quick change in the car, I would like a flannel side for Hannah's face to sleep on- I might have a shirt thats rough or has buttons. etc.
> 
> (Im not a young hip mom though, Im old, tired and wear sneakers everyday- I have forgotten what I look like in heals)
> 
> SO you might want more opinions! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Psyched!! I got my ressie changed for our Oct trip to BWV, so we wont need a rental car now!



So I am not really young but I am a mommy to a little one.  Steph made me a burp cloth like the YCMT one.  I really like it.  I would embroider on the flannel side.  We still use cloth diapers on Lauren's runny nasty nose.

Nicole - I am with you.  I wear yoga pants and sneakers almost every day.  I haven't worn a pair of real pants in almost a year.  And heels - forget that - sneakers all the way.  I think I need orthotics now too.  My arches have fallen since being pregnant a second time and my feet hurt.


----------



## Disney Pal

There was a women that made custom Minnie overalls on this thread. Does anyone know her name?

Thanks!


----------



## tvgirlmin

My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...


----------



## HeatherSue

waltfans5 said:


>


I can't wait to see a bunch of little girls twirling around the yard in those pretty dresses!  I love seeing all of the beautiful spring colors all lines up like that! The Girl Scouts skirt is darling!



mom2rtk said:


> I have the same camera! I think you can get a lot more from your lens, so don't give up!
> 
> You can't just put it on the camera though in automatic and expect to see a substantial difference.
> 
> The advantage of that lens is that it is capable of a larger aperture (or lens opening) than your kit lens. THe nifty fifty has a 1.8 compared to the kit lens around 3.5. With aperture, the smaller the number, the larger the opening. With a larger opening, it lets in more light, allowing for a faster shutter speed, and maybe even the ability to avoid harsh lighting from a flash.
> 
> Try this: Set your ISO to 800 or 1600. With the nifty fifty on, put your camera in "aperture priority" which is Av on your dial. This allows you to select the aperture, and then the camera will give the best shutter speed for the situation. DO NOT USE YOUR FLASH. There is a little dial right above the shutter release button that your can turn back and forth. That will adjust the aperture setting. It will go as low as 1.8, but try it at different settings. I go with 2.8 a lot.
> 
> With a decent amount of natural daylight indoors, you should get a more pleasing result.
> 
> If you have questions, let me know! Let us know how it goes!


THANK YOU!!! I didn't even know what that little dial above the shutter release was for! (hanging my head in shame) So, I took your advice and I put it on AV, with an ISO of 800.  Then, I put the aperture at 2.8.  Here's what happened. Please excuse my shaggy schnauzers.  They REALLY need a haircut, but I was waiting for the weather to warm up.
Pierre:




Josie:




Tessa (she's home sick from school today and was thrilled with me for taking her picture). Her picture turned out darker, even thought it had the same settings:




Most of them were really blurry, like this one:





Is there any way to prevent the blurry-ness, besides making everyone stand like statues?  I am so clueless on all of this!  I just don't have the time to play with my camera as much as I'd like!



woodkins said:


> Sooo excited I just had to share (and ask advice of course LOL)...dh finally gave the okay to book a trip to WDW at the end of Sept....soooo now where to stay. He has given his wish of the Polynesian but will also consider The Beach Club. Has anyone stayed at the BC, if so what did you think?


No advice for you because I love the value resorts.  But, WOO-HOO on your upcoming trip!!!  How exciting! 



babynala said:


> I went away for the weekend and it has taken me until today to catch up with this thread.


I had to laugh because I was just thinking how nice it was that the thread moves a lot slower now than it used to! In the disboutiquers heyday, there would be at least 10 pages every day!



SallyfromDE said:


> I just love this! I got a Hatter from Stitch on time. Did you design this? Or is it a purchase?


Sorry to answer for Leslie, but she does all of her appliques by hand, I believe!  I saw that Mad Hatter from Stitch on Time. WOW!! That looked awesome!  My Alice in Wonderland themed set hasn't sold at all.  I guess I should have been a little fancier with it! 



teresajoy said:


> I love that girl!


She's sick today.  The poor thing woke up with a 101.6 degree fever.  She threw up her vitamin (which is all she ate this morning before I realized she was sick) and she's sleeping on the couch. 



Steve's Girl said:


> How did I miss this camera talk?  I'm pretty mediocre at sewing, but I do know my way around a camera.  PM me!  I'll give you my cell phone number.  We'll have you up to speed in no time.
> 
> Photography is really about controlling light.  On your camera you have 3 ways to do this.  1.  The ISO setting (this was film speed in the old days).  The higher the number, the more sensitive your sensor is to light.  2.  Aperture - this is simply the opening in the lens.  The smaller the number (ie, 1.8) the bigger the lens opens up and lets in more light.  3.  Shutter speed - this is how long the shutter is open.  Once you understand how these three things relate, you'll be dangerous!


I'm not sure how to adjust the shutter speed.  Is there a way to make my camera take a bunch of pictures really fast?  Again, I am clueless! 



NaeNae said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your 3000th post!



Thank you!  Here's to 3000 more!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tvgirlmin said:


> My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...



They look great!  I was trying to come up with something new for SWW for the kids...I may want to CASE you if they approve?




Went to the specialist this morning...thought I was going to pass out in the office I was so nervous.  My surgery is al set.  They wanted to do it next week, but I needed time to calm down as this has all moved so fast, so it will be the 23.  He seems to think we are going to be okay...but of course he went with the warning that we don't know until he takes it out.  I don't have to worry about my facial nerves as they are high above where the incision will be.  I also don't have to be completely under...which I have to say, I was more worried about that than anything.  I have never had any surgery, so I was scared to death.  So, after my nerves kicked in completly after leaving the office, I cried all the way home...just nerves.  Plus...I have to tell my mom now!  I haven't told her because she would worry me to death!  She likes to worry!  

Thanks for all the kind words...I worry too...I get it from my mom! 

Now...I must finish sewing Katie's stuff for school tonight...ugh...what a crazy week!


----------



## Adi12982

Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly


----------



## Steve's Girl

HeatherSue said:


> THANK YOU!!! I didn't even know what that little dial above the shutter release was for! (hanging my head in shame) So, I took your advice and I put it on AV, with an ISO of 800.  Then, I put the aperture at 2.8.  Here's what happened. Please excuse my shaggy schnauzers.  They REALLY need a haircut, but I was waiting for the weather to warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to prevent the blurry-ness, besides making everyone stand like statues?  I am so clueless on all of this!  I just don't have the time to play with my camera as much as I'd like!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to adjust the shutter speed.  Is there a way to make my camera take a bunch of pictures really fast?  Again, I am clueless!



Use the same dial - just change it to shutter priority.  (I think on Canon cameras that is Tv - don't ask me why.)  And then set your shutter speed.  I would recommend trying around 1/100.  When you use Av, you set the aperture and the camera sets an appropriate shutter speed based on what you selected.  When you use Tv, you set the shutter speed and the camera picks an appropriate aperture based on the shutter speed. 

When I got my first DSLR about 4 years ago, I used this website to understand the basics of exposure, etc.

http://www.usa.canon.com/content/rebelxt_tutorial/rebelxtlessons.htm

Even though I have a Nikon, I still found the info. to be a good basic introduction to photography.  And, hey, you get to watch movies on your computer.  You don't even have to read a book or anything.  What's not to like?!  (edit - I guess you do have to read.  It's been awhile since I used that site.  But still worth it!)


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> THANK YOU!!! I didn't even know what that little dial above the shutter release was for! (hanging my head in shame) So, I took your advice and I put it on AV, with an ISO of 800.  Then, I put the aperture at 2.8.  Here's what happened. Please excuse my shaggy schnauzers.  They REALLY need a haircut, but I was waiting for the weather to warm up.
> 
> I'm not sure how to adjust the shutter speed.  Is there a way to make my camera take a bunch of pictures really fast?  Again, I am clueless!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Here's to 3000 more!



The blurriness is because of the shallow depth of field you get with a larger aperture (smaller number... like 1.8 or 2.8) If it's still too blurry, you can do one of 2 things:

1) go with a slightly smaller aperture (little larger number) or
2) work on your focus skills. The viewfinder has little dots and will light up on red on what it's focusing on. You can actually decide which dot your camera will use, so that you can choose to focus on the dog's eyes if you want.

On the back of the camera, push the button in the furthest upper right hand corner. The screen will say "AF point selection". Then use that cool dial right behind the shutter button again. Turn it to find the one you like. Then hit the "set" button back. That will be your focal point until you change it again (or use the green auto mode.).

I'm sorry your daughter is sick, but the lighting on that one was nice, not washed out at all.

For shutter speed, it is not the speed at which you camera moves on to the next shot. It is how long the shutter stays open when you push the button. 1/40 is really slow. 1/1000 is really fast. But it can be anything in between. When you select the aperture in AV mode, the camera computes the best shutter speed.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## HeatherSue

tvgirlmin said:


> My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...


Wow!! These are great!!  How did you do the names on these?  Is that machine embroidery?  Do you mind if I case this for a machine embroidery design someday?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Went to the specialist this morning...thought I was going to pass out in the office I was so nervous.  My surgery is al set.  They wanted to do it next week, but I needed time to calm down as this has all moved so fast, so it will be the 23.  He seems to think we are going to be okay...but of course he went with the warning that we don't know until he takes it out.  I don't have to worry about my facial nerves as they are high above where the incision will be.  I also don't have to be completely under...which I have to say, I was more worried about that than anything.  I have never had any surgery, so I was scared to death.  So, after my nerves kicked in completly after leaving the office, I cried all the way home...just nerves.  Plus...I have to tell my mom now!  I haven't told her because she would worry me to death!  She likes to worry!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words...I worry too...I get it from my mom!
> 
> Now...I must finish sewing Katie's stuff for school tonight...ugh...what a crazy week!


Kim, it breaks my heart to think of you crying all the way home.  That is so good that you won't have to worry about your facial muscles.  Check one thing off the list of things to worry about, right? I'll keep praying that  everything goes smoothly for you.  I love yah, girlie! Oh,and did he say you would be in "twilight sleep" for the surgery?  Every time they've told me that, I was knocked out cold.  



Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly


Oh my goodness!!  She is absolutely beautiful, Adi!!! I think I'm in love!! Such a little sweetie!! Her outfit is so cute!!  What a great picture! 



Steve's Girl said:


> Use the same dial - just change it to shutter priority.  (I think on Canon cameras that is Tv - don't ask me why.)  And then set your shutter speed.  I would recommend trying around 1/100.  When you use Av, you set the aperture and the camera sets an appropriate shutter speed based on what you selected.  When you use Tv, you set the shutter speed and the camera picks an appropriate aperture based on the shutter speed.
> 
> When I got my first DSLR about 4 years ago, I used this website to understand the basics of exposure, etc.
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/content/rebelxt_tutorial/rebelxtlessons.htm
> 
> Even though I have a Nikon, I still found the info. to be a good basic introduction to photography.  And, hey, you get to watch movies on your computer.  You don't even have to read a book or anything.  What's not to like?!  (edit - I guess you do have to read.  It's been awhile since I used that site.  But still worth it!)


Thank you so much!! I haven't checked out the website yet, but I did put it on tv and adjust the shutter speed. That is much better!!! I had it on 1/400 or something like that! I feel like such a doofus for having such a great camera and not knowing anything about it!  Henry bought it for me for our anniversary over a year ago.


----------



## Kimberly Hill

Heather, if you're a reader, try the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. He explains the relationship between ISO, shutter speed and aperture really well!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> THANK YOU!!! I didn't even know what that little dial above the shutter release was for! (hanging my head in shame) So, I took your advice and I put it on AV, with an ISO of 800.  Then, I put the aperture at 2.8.  Here's what happened. Please excuse my shaggy schnauzers.  They REALLY need a haircut, but I was waiting for the weather to warm up.
> Pierre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa (she's home sick from school today and was thrilled with me for taking her picture). Her picture turned out darker, even thought it had the same settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them were really blurry, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to prevent the blurry-ness, besides making everyone stand like statues?  I am so clueless on all of this!  I just don't have the time to play with my camera as much as I'd like!
> 
> I'm not sure how to adjust the shutter speed.  Is there a way to make my camera take a bunch of pictures really fast?  Again, I am clueless!



I'm not an expert, but I do know that the bluriness that looks like motion is due to the shutter speed being slow, and the bluriness that is around the edges of the pic are due to a shorter depth of field.  The depth of field is adjusted by the aperture - the smaller the number, the greater the blurriness in the background (if I remember correctly)
There is a great book that I read when I first got my camera.  I need to go back and read it again - it has GREAT information in it!
http://www.amazon.com/Understanding...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268324867&sr=8-1

It gives the technical answers in easy to understand terms of how exposure is achieved.  It really opened things up in my mind!


----------



## snubie

Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly



She is adorable!


----------



## McDuck

NiniMorris said:


> OK...all you young, hip, new mommies out there... I need some advice on burp cloths.  A good friend has a new family member in the NICU and wants some personalized burp cloths for him.
> 
> 
> I never had 'burp cloths'  I just used a cloth diaper...but I see they can be really pretty now and not just functional.
> 
> I've been searching patterns for almost a week, and have discovered there are as many ways to make them as there are people making them. Do you prefer to have a layer of cloth diaper and a layer of flannel, or just use the flannel as a decorative accent either on the sides or ends (and some have it as just a center panel)
> 
> And then, if you use a layer of flannel and a layer of diaper...would you put the embroidery on the diaper side or the flannel side?
> 
> I cannot believe that something so simple has so many design options!  DD9 told me to just make one each way...I should be able to get at least 6 different cloths that way...using the embroidery and the flannel fabric to pull them together.
> 
> 
> And...last question (I promise!!) Is a pack of burp cloths a good baby gift????  They are so easy to make and so relatively inexpensive to make it seems almost like cheating!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini




What I find myself going to for burp cloths are flannel receiving blankets.  They are too small to actually use as a blanket, and are large enough to catch just about anything Kaitlyn might spit up during a burp.  You can NEVER have enough burp cloths or bibs, IMO!  I like the idea of cloth diaper backing on the flannel for extra absorption.  If I had one with cloth diaper backing I'd probably put the diaper on my shoulder with the flannel towards Kaity.


----------



## Granna4679

Kim - I feel so bad for you.  Hang in there...everything is going to be fine.  And the worrying...yep, thats me too (and I got it from my mom too). 

Heather - don't know anything about cameras (except how to point and shoot) but I love the puppy pictures.  




Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly



What a doll!! Love all the hair and the outfit is adorable.


----------



## McDuck

Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly




Adi, the little outfit came out great!  Isabel is sooo adorable!    

I smile and think about how fun getting the girls together will be when I see pics of Isabel.  Looking forward to getting one of Isabel and Kaitlyn together!


----------



## HeatherSue

Kimberly Hill said:


> Heather, if you're a reader, try the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. He explains the relationship between ISO, shutter speed and aperture really well!


Thank you!  I've got the book in my cart at amazon and I'm trying to find $7.87 worth of stuff to bring my total up to $25 for the super saver shipping!  



revrob said:


> I'm not an expert, but I do know that the bluriness that looks like motion is due to the shutter speed being slow, and the bluriness that is around the edges of the pic are due to a shorter depth of field.  The depth of field is adjusted by the aperture - the smaller the number, the greater the blurriness in the background (if I remember correctly)
> There is a great book that I read when I first got my camera.  I need to go back and read it again - it has GREAT information in it!
> http://www.amazon.com/Understanding...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268324867&sr=8-1
> 
> It gives the technical answers in easy to understand terms of how exposure is achieved.  It really opened things up in my mind!


It looks like you both suggested the same book, and you both have husbands named Robert!  Thank you, Shannon! I think adjusting the shutter speed really helped with the blurryness.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result. 




The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
Thanks 
Stephanie


----------



## 2cutekidz

SallyfromDE said:


> I just love this! I got a Hatter from Stitch on time. Did you design this? Or is it a purchase?
> 
> For the HAT: at Xmas I was looking at hat in Hot Topics. I thought Kirta might like one for Disney (but didn't see anything I liked). Anyway, they had their hat on Headbands.



The applique is done "by hand" so I didn't buy it from anyone, I combined some pictures to create it.



Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm in love and in awe of most of the things posted lately - everyone has been so creative!
> 
> My daughter has asked me to make her outfits that match the Rainbow Magic fairies.  This was new to me!  Her final decision was to match Juliet the Valentine's Fairy, though I expect this will change again in the morning.  I was rooting for Tia, who has a tank top and gathered skirt.  Juliet wears a demin skirt with a scoop neck top and a tank underneath it, from the picture:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Juliet-Valent...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1268286213&sr=8-1-fkmr0
> 
> Does anyone have a good pattern for a scoop neck?  I'm wondering what would happen if I made a long-sleeve peasant top and left the neckline open, then sewed shoulder straps to it to keep it from falling off her shoulders.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



I'd go with the peasant top with looser elastic at the neckline.  I think it woud sag without any elastic.



Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



This is adorable!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Adi12982 said:


>



She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.



Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.



That came out great!

Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )






I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.


----------



## teresajoy

tvgirlmin said:


> My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...


Those turned out great!!!  Really nice! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's sick today.  The poor thing woke up with a 101.6 degree fever.  She threw up her vitamin (which is all she ate this morning before I realized she was sick) and she's sleeping on the couch.
> 
> 2.)I had to laugh because I was just thinking how nice it was that the thread moves a lot slower now than it used to! In the disboutiquers heyday, there would be at least 10 pages every day!
> 
> 3.)I'm not sure how to adjust the shutter speed.  Is there a way to make my camera take a bunch of pictures really fast?  Again, I am clueless!


1.) Poor Tessie!! I'm guessing she is going to miss pizza night tomorrow.  

2.)I was thinking the same thing! 

3.)You could have asked Corey.  
I'm guessing you wanted an explanation that made sense?? 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> They look great!  I was trying to come up with something new for SWW for the kids...I may want to CASE you if they approve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the specialist this morning...thought I was going to pass out in the office I was so nervous.  My surgery is al set.  They wanted to do it next week, but I needed time to calm down as this has all moved so fast, so it will be the 23.  He seems to think we are going to be okay...but of course he went with the warning that we don't know until he takes it out.  I don't have to worry about my facial nerves as they are high above where the incision will be.  I also don't have to be completely under...which I have to say, I was more worried about that than anything.  I have never had any surgery, so I was scared to death.  So, after my nerves kicked in completly after leaving the office, I cried all the way home...just nerves.  Plus...I have to tell my mom now!  I haven't told her because she would worry me to death!  She likes to worry!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words...I worry too...I get it from my mom!
> 
> Now...I must finish sewing Katie's stuff for school tonight...ugh...what a crazy week!



 I'm glad the doctor had good news about the nerves. 



Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly



She is such a cutiepie! 




HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  I've got the book in my cart at amazon and I'm trying to find $7.87 worth of stuff to bring my total up to $25 for the super saver shipping!
> 
> 
> It looks like you both suggested the same book, and you both have husbands named Robert!  Thank you, Shannon! I think adjusting the shutter speed really helped with the blurryness.



Shoot, I was going to order somethign from Amazon on Monday, but didn't have enough for free shipping, so I got it on Ebay. We could have combined orders. 





Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie


That turned out really cute!!! I always use white serger thread too!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

princesskayla said:


> I was thinking abou going on Friday. I wish I could have taken some classes though!!!
> 
> Is it worth going even if you do not take classes?





jessica52877 said:


> More then likely Friday was the day I was thinking about going. I am free pretty much every day, just gotta be home by 2ish to get Dallas. I wasn't sure what I would see and if it would be any fun.



I didn't sign up for any classes, but I think it would be great to walk around and look at stuff.  There are some make it and take it classes that sound good but nothing that I "must do"

I hope to see you there!  I haven't met any Disboutiquer's in person!

Nini, I wish you could go on Friday but I understand!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> Oh my goodness!!  She is absolutely beautiful, Adi!!! I think I'm in love!! Such a little sweetie!! Her outfit is so cute!!  What a great picture!



Thanks Heather!  I'm so flattered, maybe I can make one of the meets one of these days and you can meet her and I can meat your two cuties 



snubie said:


> She is adorable!


Thank you!!



Granna4679 said:


> What a doll!! Love all the hair and the outfit is adorable.


Thank you!!  Amazingly - she has less hair now then when she was born.  AND its a little flat in this picture - LOL, you should see her after a bath or when she wakes up!



McDuck said:


> Adi, the little outfit came out great!  Isabel is sooo adorable!
> 
> I smile and think about how fun getting the girls together will be when I see pics of Isabel.  Looking forward to getting one of Isabel and Kaitlyn together!


Thank you!  I cannot wait to get the girls together either!  Our little MT cousins 



LisaZoe said:


> She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.


THANK YOU!

I love the new skirt you made!



teresajoy said:


> She is such a cutiepie!


Thank you


----------



## tricia

tvgirlmin said:


> My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...



That's cool.  I'm sure the boys will love them.



Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly



So cute.  I love babies with hair  (could be cause I was bald till almost 2, and my mom used to tape bows to my head for pics)



Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



Pretty.  I only serge in white too, it's the only thread I have still.




LisaZoe said:


> She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great!
> 
> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.




Looking great Lisa.


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  I've got the book in my cart at amazon and I'm trying to find $7.87 worth of stuff to bring my total up to $25 for the super saver shipping!
> 
> 
> It looks like you both suggested the same book, and you both have husbands named Robert!  Thank you, Shannon! I think adjusting the shutter speed really helped with the blurryness.



That's funny - who would've known!  You'll be glad you ordered the book - it is reallly helpful!




LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.




I LOVE THIS, Lisa!  GREAT skirt!


----------



## Granna4679

Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



So cute....I love anything Snow White.



LisaZoe said:


> She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great!
> 
> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



Girl...do you EVEN know how talented you are?  This is just absolutely adorable.  I love it!! I am in awe every day at the creativity of the ladies on this thread.  It is more than just sewing, it is an art.

Lisa - Since I know you "hand" applique, do you ever have any problems with pieces this large pulling away from the fabric after it is washed?  I use heat and bond or wunder under but I have never done anything this large so I was just wondering.  Also...do you put stabilizer on the back before you applique?   I have mostly "hand" appliqued on overalls so never needed it, but now I am starting to do other appliques on cotton...just wondering.


----------



## MermaidTales

froggy33 said:


> Here's a Tinkerbelle top for the Flower and Garden festival I made for a customer.  This gave me such a hard time, for something that should have been pretty easy!  I couldn't get the petals to puff out enough, but I think I finally got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is so cute! I love how you used the buttons for the centers of the flowers. I'm such a button and ric rack girl!


----------



## MermaidTales

Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



So cute!I love the navy eyelet! Gorgeous and adds a shabby chic touch!


----------



## LisaZoe

Granna4679 said:


> Lisa - Since I know you "hand" applique, do you ever have any problems with pieces this large pulling away from the fabric after it is washed?  I use heat and bond or wunder under but I have never done anything this large so I was just wondering.  Also...do you put stabilizer on the back before you applique?   I have mostly "hand" appliqued on overalls so never needed it, but now I am starting to do other appliques on cotton...just wondering.



I've never had the fabric loosen on a big applique but it does get a little 'bubbly' looking after laundering (I'm lazy and usually machine wash and dry). I just iron to smooth it out and it looks fine. 

BTW -I recently had someone send a dress I'd made with a large applique. Her daughter spilled chocolate milk on it and it stained - right on Minnie's face.  The only way to fix the problem was to replace the flesh colored fabric on the applique. I know the dress had been at least washed a few times in the attempt to get the spots out but I still had to work to get the stained fabric loose from background.

I do use stabilizer even on denim unless it's heavy weight. I like Sulky Totally Stable for just about everything.


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great!
> 
> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



LOVE IT! SO fun and CREATIVE, but of course that comes as no surprise!


----------



## mamommy

Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



I hope you don't mind a newbie barging in with a question, but the snow white outfit above is adorable. (Sorry - I don't have enough posts to quote the image) Did you use a pattern for it? I'm woefully behind in my sewing, but this might inspire me!


----------



## MermaidTales

mamommy said:


> I hope you don't mind a newbie barging in with a question, but the snow white outfit above is adorable. (Sorry - I don't have enough posts to quote the image) Did you use a pattern for it? I'm woefully behind in my sewing, but this might inspire me!



Hello mamommy!

I think you can accomplish the look for the Snow White set with a basic peasant top or dress pattern. I use my own pattern for mine which I haven't published yet.  I piece my sleeve stripes together, however you can achieve a similar look by sewing wide ribbon in the areas where the stripes would be or if you are lucky enough you might be able to find red and blue wide striped fabric! You can use any type of blue or navy for the middle bodice. I love that she used navy eyelet! I use soft denim for mine. Give it a try and share your masterpiece once you've finished!!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

LISA: Minnie is an absolute work of art! LOVE IT!


----------



## HeatherSue

Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie


That is perfect!  So cute and comfy!



LisaZoe said:


> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.


I love it!!



teresajoy said:


> 1.) Poor Tessie!! I'm guessing she is going to miss pizza night tomorrow.
> 3.)You could have asked Corey.
> I'm guessing you wanted an explanation that made sense??


1. She still isn't looking any better.  She keeps throwing up and she still has a fever. Darn it!  Maybe Henry will stay home with her and I'll be able to come over. 
3. I'm so glad you said it so I didn't have to!   He's a smart boy, but not the best teacher!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Here is my new baby.. 




We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night. 
I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Wow!  It's gorgeous!  My mom always had Bernina machines and LOVED them.  I keep waiting for her to decide she doesn't need her Bernina serger anymore and find it a new home at MY house 

Now my vent for the day....I bought Catie a cheap pair of jeans from WallyWorld for my first jean applique endeavor.  I washed them 3 or 4 times.  This weekend I made the Alice & Hatter appliques and she loved them.  Just took them out of the dryer & Alice's face is navy & her apron is all streaky!!!!!  ARGH!!!  I know I should have waited to go the store to get some color catchers....now I am just mad at myself!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!  It looks like it's stitching great, too!  I know you're gonna love it!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Wow!  She is beautiful!  I bet you are


----------



## MermaidTales

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



HOW FABULOUS! Congrats!!! I just invested in a Bernina on Tuesday. I set it up last night and  embroidered my son a pillowcase edge with a Buck and his name. I still need to learn how to use it and finally learn how to machine applique!!! I am dying to do it!!! Looks like you already are aquainted with the machine applique process! Have fun with yours!


----------



## mamommy

MermaidTales said:


> Hello mamommy!
> 
> I think you can accomplish the look for the Snow White set with a basic peasant top or dress pattern. I use my own pattern for mine which I haven't published yet.  I piece my sleeve stripes together, however you can achieve a similar look by sewing wide ribbon in the areas where the stripes would be or if you are lucky enough you might be able to find red and blue wide striped fabric! You can use any type of blue or navy for the middle bodice. I love that she used navy eyelet! I use soft denim for mine. Give it a try and share your masterpiece once you've finished!!!! You can do it!!!



Thanks! I figured I could probably find something similar. I'll have to go to Joann's and look. I'm already imagining a Dopey shirt to go with it for my DS. I just need to finish the mickey/minnie project I started first!


----------



## *Toadstool*

desparatelydisney said:


> Wow!  It's gorgeous!  My mom always had Bernina machines and LOVED them.  I keep waiting for her to decide she doesn't need her Bernina serger anymore and find it a new home at MY house
> 
> Now my vent for the day....I bought Catie a cheap pair of jeans from WallyWorld for my first jean applique endeavor.  I washed them 3 or 4 times.  This weekend I made the Alice & Hatter appliques and she loved them.  Just took them out of the dryer & Alice's face is navy & her apron is all streaky!!!!!  ARGH!!!  I know I should have waited to go the store to get some color catchers....now I am just mad at myself!


Thanks. I got it from my MIL. 
This is why I ALWAYS wash my fabrics before using them. I wash darks with darks and lights with lights too. How frustrating!!



revrob said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!  It looks like it's stitching great, too!  I know you're gonna love it!


It does stitch great. It's alot faster than the other machine too.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow!  She is beautiful!  I bet you are


 Yes. 



MermaidTales said:


> HOW FABULOUS! Congrats!!! I just invested in a Bernina on Tuesday. I set it up last night and  embroidered my son a pillowcase edge with a Buck and his name. I still need to learn how to use it and finally learn how to machine applique!!! I am dying to do it!!! Looks like you already are aquainted with the machine applique process! Have fun with yours!


Oooh.. which one did you get?? I bet you got the 830 huh?? I drool over that machine everytime I see it. Pillowcases are good practice. My daughter has alot of them for that reason. 
Did you buy software with it too? I'm buying software too because I can't concert to the art format. I want my designs to be in the right color!!


----------



## Adi12982

desparatelydisney said:


> Now my vent for the day....I bought Catie a cheap pair of jeans from WallyWorld for my first jean applique endeavor.  I washed them 3 or 4 times.  This weekend I made the Alice & Hatter appliques and she loved them.  Just took them out of the dryer & Alice's face is navy & her apron is all streaky!!!!!  ARGH!!!  I know I should have waited to go the store to get some color catchers....now I am just mad at myself!


Do you have oxyclean??  That happened to me once (denim jean on a WHITE fabric) and I pre treated with some oxyclean paste (just some of the powder mixed with water) and then washed it with it oxyclean and it came out normal/clean


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!


OOOHHH!!! VERY nice!! It looks like it's doing a really nice job, too!  Pretty pretty!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tvgirlmin said:


> My first t-shirt appliques - for Noah's big give! - I can see a few little boo-boo's, but I don't think they are bad for my first try on that stretchy t-shirt material!  Hope the boys like them...I am really happy with how they came out...



Great job!



Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly


So cute!


Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie


I love it- especially the use of the eyelet!


LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



J'adore!!!


*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



I have a Bernina 180, and I love it!  It stitches out beautifully!  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Adi12982 said:


> Do you have oxyclean??  That happened to me once (denim jean on a WHITE fabric) and I pre treated with some oxyclean paste (just some of the powder mixed with water) and then washed it with it oxyclean and it came out normal/clean



Thanks for the advice. I might try that tomorrow.  I washed those jeans at least 3 times before I did the applique


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

LOVE the pictures lately (drooling over the machine even though I'd just be able to use it as a paper weight!!).  I have so many ideas, and I wish I could bring them to life.  I'm considering not working one summer so I can teach myself all this great stuff!!

I just booked our December trip banana, so I'm already trying to think of outfits and shirts to make.  Here's hoping I get better than I am now.  

Keep posting the inspirations!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

All the creations lately are just simply gorgeous.  You all do a great job.  

My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
Any suggestions or advice?  
Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Cibahwewah

weluvdizne said:


> All the creations lately are just simply gorgeous.  You all do a great job.
> 
> My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
> Any suggestions or advice?
> Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.


I had the same issue with those aprons and ending up gluing them on with fabri-tac instead.


----------



## littlepeppers

Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.  

I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Thank you all for the warm wishes for my machine. I'm excited to try lots of new things with her. 


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have a Bernina 180, and I love it!  It stitches out beautifully!  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!


I sure hope I do. I'm frustrated with the art format thing right now, but it sews and embroiders like a dream. 
Oh and I think I forgot to mention all the feet that I got with it. I'm in feet heaven!! I have a foot for every little thing.. Now to figure out how to use them.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.


You could just zig zag on your regular sewing machine. Sometimes you'll have a stitch called the overcast stitch that you can use to create a serged look as well. Trim your seam to about 1/4 of an inch and then zig zag or overcast. This is what I did for several years before I got my serger. Love the dress. I just commented on it on FB. You seem to be getting better and better on each dress. I love seeing that. Love this dress! It is just so sweet on her.


----------



## LisaZoe

desparatelydisney said:


> Now my vent for the day....I bought Catie a cheap pair of jeans from WallyWorld for my first jean applique endeavor.  I washed them 3 or 4 times.  This weekend I made the Alice & Hatter appliques and she loved them.  Just took them out of the dryer & Alice's face is navy & her apron is all streaky!!!!!  ARGH!!!  I know I should have waited to go the store to get some color catchers....now I am just mad at myself!



I feel your pain. I haven't had that happen with applique but I did with decoupage patches. Since then I avoid using jeans that are dark blue. It seems like I can never get them to stop losing dye in the wash. Sorry I can't offer a fix for the problem but I did want to offer my sympathy. 



weluvdizne said:


> My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
> Any suggestions or advice?
> Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.



I wonder if E6000 glue would work so you don't have to sew at all. I've used it to attach 'gems' to tshirts and they stayed on through many launderings (washer and dryer).



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



Before I had a serger, I'd trim the seam allowance a bit and the zigzag stitch just over the edge of the fabric. That helped keep it from fraying and also kept all the edges fairly tidy so top stitching was easier.



Thanks everyone for the nice words about my new skirt. I'm working on the size changes tonight so I can do tests of different sizes next week (I hope). Hopefully my math won't fail me when calculating the ruffle length and spacing.


----------



## MermaidTales

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



I love your Marie dress! Adorable!

Before I owned a serger, I would trim my raw edges clean about 3/8 inch away from the seam and then overcast the edge with the overcast setting on my machine. Another way is to use the zig zag stitch as others have mentioned. Once you've done that, you can iron your ruffle edge up and topstitch it for nice finished look


----------



## babynala

Daisy'sMama said:


> Last week someone posted a photo of a beautiful snow white outfit. I was inspired by it and here is my result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice and shorts are navy blue eyelet, the skirt is a pretty yellow calico with roses on it, and the sleeves are broadcloth. The bows were added for pretty and also to cover up the fact that I serge everything with white thread  I guess I get a little lazy...
> Thanks
> Stephanie


Great job on the Snow White.  I love the eyelet too.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



What a pretty skirt and I love Minnie's expression



*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!


Congratulations, can't wait to see what you create.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.


How cute.  Your Marie looks great and the fabric is so nice for spring and summer.  



weluvdizne said:


> All the creations lately are just simply gorgeous.  You all do a great job.
> 
> My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
> Any suggestions or advice?
> Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.



The apron sounds alot thicker then my daughter's brownie vest but I usually glue down her badges first with fabric glue and then sew them on with a zig zag stitch on my machines.  I am not a hand sewer and the glue helps the badges stay in place while I sew them.


----------



## waltfans5

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.


 
Super cute!  I love your fabric choice.


----------



## jessica52877

weluvdizne said:


> All the creations lately are just simply gorgeous.  You all do a great job.
> 
> My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
> Any suggestions or advice?
> Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.



We love going to these! Do you have a sewing machine? I just used that and used a wider zigzag to go around them. I ended up just sewing the pockets shut, I left the middle one open and just didn't put any patches on it. DS7 wants to know when I am sewing on the rest! I have a pile of atleast 20.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



I just love that fabric! I bought several yards of it a while back and been waiting for spring to make something! Marie looks so cute on it!

Toadstool, love the new machine!

Adi, your little one is getting so big so fast! Her hair is growing really fast too! So adorable and cute outfit too!


----------



## mom2rtk

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.




Your Marie turned out beautiful! We are big princess fans, be believe it or not The Aristocats is our favorite Disney movie. Katie would LOVE this!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

weluvdizne said:


> All the creations lately are just simply gorgeous.  You all do a great job.
> 
> My pillowcases are in the mail for my Give A Day donation, but before I start sewing anything for my kids, I first have to sew on some badges.  This is such a basic sewing task, but I need some advice and guidance, please.  My kids participate in the Lowe's Build and Grow classes on Saturdays.  (Great program and I highly recommend it.)  They earn badges and I am supposed to sew them onto their aprons.  Easier said than done.  The apron is thick and stiff.  The badges are even thicker.  I'm trying to sew them on by hand.  Part of the difficulty is in trying to NOT sew the pockets on the apron shut.  I don't think that any type of fusible web would work because the badges have a plastic-like backing.  What do you think?  What would make the sewing easier?
> Any suggestions or advice?
> Thanks for any help!  I appreciate it.



Go to the local boy scout store.  They have this stuff that is made for badges like this and it is nearly indestructable.  It can be washed and washed and not lose its grip.  It comes on a large sheet and you rub it on with a metal spoon.  The only way to remove it is a lot of goo gone on the back and time.


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



Love Marie!!  The outfit is so cute and I don't think Marie is lost in the print at all.  I know you had mentioned that in an earlier post.  I love the color combination.  I am definately going to have to do a Marie outfit for my DGD2.

I agree with PPs.  Go with the zig zag.  That is how I finish all my seams (I don't have a serger either).


----------



## Diz-Mommy

What a cute Marie dress!!  I don't have a serger either, but I go back and do overcast stitching on everything I make and it seems to work   You may even have a special foot for this that will help keep the fabric from bunching up as you go.


----------



## littlepeppers

Thankyou for the wonderful comments.  

I do have an overcast foot.  I just didn't know how it would handle going over the ruffle edge.  Getting on that later today.

Going to Starbucks to get a choc. cherry. hot coco.

Thanks again. 

This board is the best in the world.  I wouldn't know how to sew at all without you all.


----------



## vester

*NEW SEWER ALERT* haha.  I feel like I have to write that all the time, because I have done a few things, but I'm nothing like you gals!

Ok - so when you say "finish" with a zig zag - I am confused.  Because my stuff unravels too.  Do you do the zig zag and THEN stitch it?  If you are doing a neckline, and stitch it, then you have that frayed edge - Im confused.  (not hard to do.....haha!) 

...OH! and while I'm thinking of it - do anyof you know where I can find really good tutorials on how to sew on the internet (with pics or video)  

I'm seriously so amazed and gobsmacked and how good you girls are. 

Vester


----------



## princesskayla

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.




Wow - great as usual. I am always in such awe of your appliques and that skirt is wonderful. My daughter would love to wear that. If you need a tester for pattern....



*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been rearranging furniture to make room for a new sewing table to put it on that my hubby is building so sorry for the delay! I've had it home since Sunday night.
> I haven't had that much time to play with it yet, but I think the most impressive part for me is the sewing. It just does wonderful things with sewing stitches that my older machine didn't do. I'm loving the knee lever thing that lifts the presser foot too. The buttonholes are gorgeous!!!



Congrats!!! She's beautiful.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



I hate it when I have to tear out all the stitches!! However, it turned out great. I like your fabric choices. I don't think Marie gets lost at all. Love it. 


I lost a few quotes along the way. The snow white set is so cute!!! And I love the Big Give Star Wars outfits. Those boys are going to be thrilled.

I booked out major, super, over the top Disney vacation last week. We are staying at AKL in Club level with DXDDP for 6 nights. I am so excited. We have park hoppers but I don't think we will need them. I booked a fishing trip for my family and illuminations boat for my birthday!! I can't think of a better way to turn 30. 

Well off to the sewing expo in Gwinnett. My husband is coming so THAT will be fun.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

LisaZoe - line me up for the Audrey skirt pattern too! I love it and I have a little girl like that - Jocelyn has to have everything fancy & girly the more ruffles the better! She would wear her pettis to bed if I let her!


----------



## HeatherSue

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> LOVE the pictures lately (drooling over the machine even though I'd just be able to use it as a paper weight!!).  I have so many ideas, and I wish I could bring them to life.  I'm considering not working one summer so I can teach myself all this great stuff!!
> 
> I just booked our December trip banana, so I'm already trying to think of outfits and shirts to make.  Here's hoping I get better than I am now.
> 
> Keep posting the inspirations!!!


YAY on the December trip! I'm hoping to be able to take the kids in the beginning of December this year.  I'd love for them to see the Osbourne lights!



littlepeppers said:


>


I LOOOVE this!! The fabric you used is beautiful-perfect for Marie!!



littlepeppers said:


> Going to Starbucks to get a choc. cherry. hot coco.
> 
> This board is the best in the world.  I wouldn't know how to sew at all without you all.


First of all, mmmmmmm......
Second, I love these people, too!!!  



vester said:


> *NEW SEWER ALERT* haha.  I feel like I have to write that all the time, because I have done a few things, but I'm nothing like you gals!
> 
> Ok - so when you say "finish" with a zig zag - I am confused.  Because my stuff unravels too.  Do you do the zig zag and THEN stitch it?  If you are doing a neckline, and stitch it, then you have that frayed edge - Im confused.  (not hard to do.....haha!)
> 
> ...OH! and while I'm thinking of it - do anyof you know where I can find really good tutorials on how to sew on the internet (with pics or video)
> 
> I'm seriously so amazed and gobsmacked and how good you girls are.
> 
> Vester


You would sew the seams first and then zig zag at the edge so it doesn't fray.  There are lots of learn to sew tutorials in the bookmarks.  CarlaC's patterns are also a great way to learn lots of things!


----------



## aboveH20

itsheresomewhere said:


> Go to the local boy scout store.  They have this stuff that is made for badges like this and it is nearly indestructable.  It can be washed and washed and not lose its grip.  It comes on a large sheet and you rub it on with a metal spoon.  The only way to remove it is a lot of goo gone on the back and time.



Very good to know. I've sewn patches on my son's navy uniforms, and they can be tricky.  I've done hats, sleeves, a jacket, and above pockets on pants and shirts.  Don't like to think how many times I've ripped and restarted.  Seems like the gunk you recommend would at least hold them in place while I sewed.

Go Navy!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

vester said:


> *NEW SEWER ALERT* haha.  I feel like I have to write that all the time, because I have done a few things, but I'm nothing like you gals!
> 
> Ok - so when you say "finish" with a zig zag - I am confused.  Because my stuff unravels too.  Do you do the zig zag and THEN stitch it?  If you are doing a neckline, and stitch it, then you have that frayed edge - Im confused.  (not hard to do.....haha!)
> 
> ...OH! and while I'm thinking of it - do anyof you know where I can find really good tutorials on how to sew on the internet (with pics or video)
> 
> I'm seriously so amazed and gobsmacked and how good you girls are.
> 
> Vester



"Finish with a zig zag" means to sew along the outer edge of the seam so the 'zig' is on the fabric and the 'zag' is barely off the edge of the fabric.  You do this after you've stitched the two pieces together.

If your machine has an overlock stitch, which is like a zigzag and straight stitch combined, and you're sewing a 1/4" seam, you can sometimes get a 2-for-1 with it - seam and zigzag all in one.  

Have you checked the first post for links to sewing resources?  Do you have any friends or relatives that sew?  I know I'm always more than happy to indoctrinate someone else into the joys of sewing!

Deb


----------



## Daisy'sMama

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.


This is really gorgeous. I wish I liked to applique. The easiest way to finish the ruffle is to zig zag it.  However if you are going to continue creating these beauties, I would encourage you to invest in a used serger (check craigslist) to finish your edges and make the clothes last longer.


----------



## tvgirlmin

The Moonk's Mom said:


> They look great!  I was trying to come up with something new for SWW for the kids...I may want to CASE you if they approve?





HeatherSue said:


> Wow!! These are great!!  How did you do the names on these?  Is that machine embroidery?  Do you mind if I case this for a machine embroidery design someday?



So glad so many of you liked the Star Wars shirts - I have already made another one for a cousin's son to wear to Disney over Easter!  Feel free to CASE away - CASEING is how I get my best ideas! Hahahaha....

The names are machine embroidered.  I copied the stormtrooper helmets from a coloring book, and freehanded the hats.

So many pretty things over the last few days - I am in awe of everyone!  Love the Marie dress - too cute!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> Very good to know. I've sewn patches on my son's navy uniforms, and they can be tricky.  I've done hats, sleeves, a jacket, and above pockets on pants and shirts.  Don't like to think how many times I've ripped and restarted.  Seems like the gunk you recommend would at least hold them in place while I sewed.
> 
> Go Navy!



I'd be willing to bet you can't sew through it easily if it's that sticky...I stitched a patch on something because I didn't trust the sticky stuff on the back to hold it well enough, and the sticky stuff gummed up my needle and shredded my thread every few stitches.  Sticky back velcro is the same way.  I finally used Sewers Aid, dripped it on my needle after every 10 stitches until I got all the way around.


----------



## revrob

Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
see you all in a few weeks!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

vester said:


> *NEW SEWER ALERT* haha.  I feel like I have to write that all the time, because I have done a few things, but I'm nothing like you gals!
> 
> Ok - so when you say "finish" with a zig zag - I am confused.  Because my stuff unravels too.  Do you do the zig zag and THEN stitch it?  If you are doing a neckline, and stitch it, then you have that frayed edge - Im confused.  (not hard to do.....haha!)
> 
> ...OH! and while I'm thinking of it - do anyof you know where I can find really good tutorials on how to sew on the internet (with pics or video)
> 
> I'm seriously so amazed and gobsmacked and how good you girls are.
> 
> Vester



I learned how to do a blind hem stitch on YouTube   If there is a paticular technique you're wanting to learn, there are ton of great video tutorials on there.  Also, Carla C e-patterns are a fantastic way to start.  I'm sure somebody already said that.  

I've been sewing for forever, but I'm still learning it's an ongoing process I think.  Especially if you're self taught.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!



Have a fabulous time Shannon!!    I just loved the Disney Cruise when we got to go, can't wait to take our kiddos someday.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Adi12982 said:


> Here is the outfit I made Isabel for Valentine's Day, she was 3 months old here (3 days shy of 4 months).  The top is Carla C's Portrait Peasant (made the 6 month size, fit her big, but we can use it again since it doesn't actually say anything about Valentine's Day) and the bottoms are Crala C's easyfits - I had to do a modification.  Isabel is a slim baby, so the 6 month size was HUGE!  So, I started over and got the 18-inch doll pattern and extended the leg part and the behind part to accommodate for her diaper, but it fit perfectly



So adorable!  

Still havent mastered the multiquote but have seen so many amazing things.  

Teresajoy I loved all those princess dresses.  I used that same fabric you used on cinderella when I made 1 for my dd.  Its so lovely I just bought more & made me  a bag out of it!

Leslie  loved the Alice outfit  & like everyone else thought the hat just topped it off great!

mom2rtk  you never cease to amaze me with your talent for the elaborate dresses. Perfection!

Revrob I thought your Alice set was wonderful too!  

Heathersue  any chance you will be coming out with designs for the Phineas & Ferb characters??  hint hint  I should have held out for your peeps designs but already got some from someone else before you had yours up for sale  

Been busy making dds their Easter dresses & trying to make fabric basket/bags for the kids for Easter.   With dh gone again until may not too much free time till they go to bed though.


----------



## mgmsmommy

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



I love it! I am going to have to get a serger & learn how to use it so I can make your awesome skirts when the patterns are available!


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> Finished the Marie dress.  Boy do I hate Marie right now.  I spent all morning ripping her face off.
> 
> I still need to topstitch the ruffle.  How do you finish the ruffle on the inside of the dress.  It is raveling above the stitch line.  I don't have a serger yet.



She looks absolutely adorable!!! I love Marie!  



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice words about my new skirt. I'm working on the size changes tonight so I can do tests of different sizes next week (I hope). Hopefully my math won't fail me when calculating the ruffle length and spacing.



WOO HOO!!! 



littlepeppers said:


> 1.)Going to Starbucks to get a choc. cherry. hot coco.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)This board is the best in the world.  I wouldn't know how to sew at all without you all.



1.)OOOHH YUMMYYY!!!!!!!

2.)I agree! 



vester said:


> *NEW SEWER ALERT* haha.  I feel like I have to write that all the time, because I have done a few things, but I'm nothing like you gals!
> 
> Ok - so when you say "finish" with a zig zag - I am confused.  Because my stuff unravels too.  Do you do the zig zag and THEN stitch it?  If you are doing a neckline, and stitch it, then you have that frayed edge - Im confused.  (not hard to do.....haha!)
> 
> ...OH! and while I'm thinking of it - do anyof you know where I can find really good tutorials on how to sew on the internet (with pics or video)
> 
> I'm seriously so amazed and gobsmacked and how good you girls are.
> 
> Vester



I see you've been answered, so  !!! 

gobsmacked, I like it! 


princesskayla said:


> I booked out major, super, over the top Disney vacation last week. We are staying at AKL in Club level with DXDDP for 6 nights. I am so excited. We have park hoppers but I don't think we will need them. I booked a fishing trip for my family and illuminations boat for my birthday!! I can't think of a better way to turn 30.
> 
> Well off to the sewing expo in Gwinnett. My husband is coming so THAT will be fun.



Have fun!!!!!  



aboveH20 said:


> Very good to know. I've sewn patches on my son's navy uniforms, and they can be tricky.  I've done hats, sleeves, a jacket, and above pockets on pants and shirts.  Don't like to think how many times I've ripped and restarted.  Seems like the gunk you recommend would at least hold them in place while I sewed.
> 
> Go Navy!



I was going to say that it would probably gum up your needle and break your thread, but I see someone else already did. So, I won't... 



revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!



Have a wonderful cruise Shannon!!! 



mgmsmommy said:


> So adorable!
> 
> Still havent mastered the multiquote but have seen so many amazing things.
> 
> Teresajoy I loved all those princess dresses.  I used that same fabric you used on cinderella when I made 1 for my dd.  Its so lovely I just bought more & made me  a bag out of it!


Thank you!!! I need to go back to Joann's and get more of that fabric, Lydia wants the dress now!

ETA: Just noticed my ticker.... I WILL NOT PANIC!!!!!


----------



## MermaidTales

I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!





Have a great cruise!!!  I haven't done Disney yet, but it's definately on my list, cruising is my fav way to vacation.  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## MermaidTales

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!



Have a blast Shannon!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Have a great time Shannon!  Enjoy something fruity for me


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!



I was just thinking of you wondering when you leave (the bottom of your ticker is cut off on my screeen ).

Have an AWESOME time! I can't wait to see pictures when you get back!


----------



## h518may

To start I love the princess dresses and Lisazoe your skirt is so adorable, I love ruffles for Ash's dresses.

I finally finished some things I have been working on for a while.  The first is sister dresses.  I actually already posted the feliz and this shows the baby's dress I made to coordinate with the feliz. Close friends are having a girl and have a 3yr old DD so I wanted to make coordinating dresses and the 3 yr old loves tink.





This is a dress and leggings I made for Ash.  





I also am almost done with a G. I. Joe bowling shirt for Tim, but I still need buttons and button holes.  I an making the shirt as a surprise for St. Patricks day since it is green.  I will post the shirt after I get the buttons done.


----------



## MermaidTales

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!





h518may said:


> To start I love the princess dresses and Lisazoe your skirt is so adorable, I love ruffles for Ash's dresses.
> 
> I finally finished some things I have been working on for a while.  The first is sister dresses.  I actually already posted the feliz and this shows the baby's dress I made to coordinate with the feliz. Close friends are having a girl and have a 3yr old DD so I wanted to make coordinating dresses and the 3 yr old loves tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dress and leggings I made for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am almost done with a G. I. Joe bowling shirt for Tim, but I still need buttons and button holes.  I an making the shirt as a surprise for St. Patricks day since it is green.  I will post the shirt after I get the buttons done.



Adorable Sister dresses! I love the tink fabric! 
I love your knit set too.... can you tell me what pattern you've used for the leggings? They look so cute and look like they fit well!


----------



## Granna4679

MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!



These are perfect!  So pretty.  What pattern did you use?  



h518may said:


> To start I love the princess dresses and Lisazoe your skirt is so adorable, I love ruffles for Ash's dresses.
> 
> I finally finished some things I have been working on for a while.  The first is sister dresses.  I actually already posted the feliz and this shows the baby's dress I made to coordinate with the feliz. Close friends are having a girl and have a 3yr old DD so I wanted to make coordinating dresses and the 3 yr old loves tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dress and leggings I made for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am almost done with a G. I. Joe bowling shirt for Tim, but I still need buttons and button holes.  I an making the shirt as a surprise for St. Patricks day since it is green.  I will post the shirt after I get the buttons done.



Oh my stars...the Tink dresses are so cute!  So girly and dainty!  

And I really like the outfit for Ash.  The leggings just make the outfit.  What a great idea.  Can't wait to see the G.I.Joe shirt.


----------



## princesskayla

MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!



LOVE,LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!!! Mind if I CASE it??? The color choices are awsome. 




h518may said:


> To start I love the princess dresses and Lisazoe your skirt is so adorable, I love ruffles for Ash's dresses.
> 
> I finally finished some things I have been working on for a while.  The first is sister dresses.  I actually already posted the feliz and this shows the baby's dress I made to coordinate with the feliz. Close friends are having a girl and have a 3yr old DD so I wanted to make coordinating dresses and the 3 yr old loves tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dress and leggings I made for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am almost done with a G. I. Joe bowling shirt for Tim, but I still need buttons and button holes.  I an making the shirt as a surprise for St. Patricks day since it is green.  I will post the shirt after I get the buttons done.




Great job on the tink dresses. I also really love the leggings. I am too scared to try sewing with knit. One day.....
Can't wait to see the G.I Joe shirt. 

Have a fun trip Shannon!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

teresajoy said:


> Thank you!!! I need to go back to Joann's and get more of that fabric, Lydia wants the dress now!
> 
> ETA: Just noticed my ticker.... I WILL NOT PANIC!!!!!



Yes go get more.  When I went in I got the last of it here this week & got some in pink too.


----------



## waltfans5

MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!



I LOVE them!  They are so cute.  The flowers are so creative!


----------



## babynala

revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!



Enjoy your trip.  Can't wait to hear about it when you return.


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (*named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Adorable!  And whenever I make anything with "butt ruffles" I think of little Miss AGM too.


----------



## MermaidTales

Thank you, Granna!!!!!!!!!- For this dress I  drafted a pattern  of an overlapping split top bodice  that ties at the  back of the neck. From there I made a fin shaped peplum and cut an a- line circular skirt to fit the bodice area. The back has an elastic casing. The bottom of the circle skirt has full ruffle!  I added a fabric flower with a rhinestone and seaweed embellishment. I hope that helps!!!

Thank you, PrincessKayla- I am flattered you like the dresses I've created! The colors were fun in this dress! I am fine with you creating a rendition for your own personal use  

Thank you Waltfan5! I love flowers too!


----------



## livndisney

Granna4679 said:


> These are perfect!  So pretty.  What pattern did you use?



Anita, my Mulan uses a very similar pattern. Please let me know if you would like a copy.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse


















Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.



Adorable!!!!!! The Bullseye is so cute!!!!


----------



## MermaidTales

babynala said:


> Enjoy your trip.  Can't wait to hear about it when you return.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.



These are all so cute!!! What fun designs for the movie that's coming out soon!


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!

I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!

Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!

I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.









I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:





More pics on FB.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Wow!  Am I tired!  I just finished my son's Peter Pan birthday cake, and it was an undertaking since I had both my little fellows helping me do it.  I took some pictures so as soon as I have a chance I'll post one.  

The outfits posted are absolutely beautiful as usual ladies.  I love them all!  I made outfits for the boys to wear to the party tomorrow.  I will do my best to get a photo of them facing forward in them.  

Have a wonderful night!  I am off to blow up and twist a whole bunch of "Captain Hook" balloon swords.

Dawn


----------



## mgmsmommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.



all amazing! my girls would love them


----------



## MermaidTales

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!
> 
> I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



This is beautiful!!!  I love how you finished the back and your choice of fabrics  And what a pretty princess!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## livndisney

LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



My dd is a 7. From her waist to the top of her knee is 16"


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!

I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.









I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:






This is truly beautiful!  thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## allaboutaprincess

MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!



That is one of the cutest mermaid dresses that I've ever seen!!!  LOVE it!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse



OMG!!!  Those are ADORABLE!!!!!  Love 'em!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Caitie just hit 49 inches which is between a six and a 7 most of the time; and the 16 inches hit her at the knee now.  Based on that I think the 16 might be just a bit short for the 8.  I'm super excited about this- thanks for continuing to work and make it wonderful for all of us


----------



## h518may

MermaidTales said:


> Adorable Sister dresses! I love the tink fabric!
> I love your knit set too.... can you tell me what pattern you've used for the leggings? They look so cute and look like they fit well!





Granna4679 said:


> Oh my stars...the Tink dresses are so cute!  So girly and dainty!
> 
> And I really like the outfit for Ash.  The leggings just make the outfit.  What a great idea.  Can't wait to see the G.I.Joe shirt.





princesskayla said:


> Great job on the tink dresses. I also really love the leggings. I am too scared to try sewing with knit. One day.....
> Can't wait to see the G.I Joe shirt.
> 
> Have a fun trip Shannon!!!



Thanks for the complements.  I love the leggings too, they only took about an hour.  The pattern came from the book_ Sewing Clothes Kids Love _, the Riviera leggings.  

And the knits are not bad to work with.  I started with the CarlaC raglan.  I will say the interlocking is easier then the jersey knit, because the interlocking is thicker so doesn't role as much.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.





Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!
> 
> I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



I just love all of these! They are way too cute.


----------



## Adi12982

Is anyone else having issues staying logged into the DIS - I've been getting logged out on every computer here (3 of them) and on my mom's computer.  When I used to check the stay logged in it would stay logged in permanently, not anymore


----------



## princesskayla

MermaidTales said:


> Thank you, Granna!!!!!!!!!- For this dress I  drafted a pattern  of an overlapping split top bodice  that ties at the  back of the neck. From there I made a fin shaped peplum and cut an a- line circular skirt to fit the bodice area. The back has an elastic casing. The bottom of the circle skirt has full ruffle!  I added a fabric flower with a rhinestone and seaweed embellishment. I hope that helps!!!
> 
> Thank you, PrincessKayla- I am flattered you like the dresses I've created! The colors were fun in this dress! I am fine with you creating a rendition for your own personal use
> 
> Thank you Waltfan5! I love flowers too!



Thanks for the permission. I have a couple yards of that same print sitting in the bottom of my bin. Now, time to drag it out and have some fun!!



livndisney said:


> Anita, my Mulan uses a very similar pattern. Please let me know if you would like a copy.


Can I have a copy? Pretty please. I must have missed the Mulan. Too bad - Mulan is one of my favorites. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.




That is you first twirl!!!???  Those are great. Love the idea. You put my creative juices to shame. 



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!
> 
> I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



 Very nice. My daughter is now begging me for one. I shouldn't let her watch me while I am on this board. I end up getting an even longer to do list!



LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I think that will work well for the lengths. Can't wait.


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Please say a prayer for a special family.
> I work with a wonderful, sweet girl. Last night (5am) she received a phone call that her little newborn nephew (6 weeks old) wasn't breathing. She ran to be with him and his mom, (her sister). We heard in the morning, that the baby died. I cried the whole way home. It's just terrible. Pray for them, to have some relief from the emotional pain that comes with losing a baby.



Oh no Elisa this is very terrible news, i am so sorry to hear this!  My heart goes out to your friend, and her sister (the baby's mom) and all of the family and prayers are also on the way!


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Thank you for all of your prayers. My friend is here tonight at work and doing as well as she can be for what she went through. Thank you everyone.



I can't imagine what your friend and her sister (the baby's mom) have gone through, Lis!  It's so tragic and awful when these things happen.  My prayers are with your friend, her sister and the family! xxx


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Just a test post to see if my new ticker is on here....



Yup I see it, Lis!  It's cool, what are you doing in 6 months?  Vacation to Mexico?  WOWEE!!!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Poor little Erin. What a shame. Prayers said, for strength for her Mum and Daddy.



I'm so sorry about Erin!  My thoughts and pryers are with her mum, dad and all the family too.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Adi12982 said:


> Is anyone else having issues staying logged into the DIS - I've been getting logged out on every computer here (3 of them) and on my mom's computer.  When I used to check the stay logged in it would stay logged in permanently, not anymore



I had problems a few weeks ago, even changing from one section to another logged me out, and when I  would sign in again, I'd get and error message saying my info was wrong, and I had used up all my attempts with only the one try!  So frustrating, but it finally went away, hope it will for you too.  








> Very nice. My daughter is now begging me for one. I shouldn't let her watch me while I am on this board. I end up getting an even longer to do list!
> .



LOL...same thing happens here.  She wants one of everything.  When I sew for a Big Give, I just buy enough fabric to make her one of whatever I'm going to mail away, it saves time in the long run!  Plus, if I'm experimenting on something new, she gets the trial outfit, so any imperfections don't go to the special wish kid.


----------



## princesskayla

Is it possible to "strip" the screw that is on the Futura embroidery hoop? I can't get my hoop to tighten and stay on thinner fabric, ie cotton. It does just fine with thick stuff like brup cloths and towels, but when I go to hoop single pieces of cotton it would tighten. It just kind of pops back out. Is there a good place that I can purchase another hoop?


----------



## kittycat9

princesskayla said:


> Is it possible to "strip" the screw that is on the Futura embroidery hoop? I can't get my hoop to tighten and stay on thinner fabric, ie cotton. It does just fine with thick stuff like brup cloths and towels, but when I go to hoop single pieces of cotton it would tighten. It just kind of pops back out. Is there a good place that I can purchase another hoop?



Yes and Yes.  You can contact Singer for replacement parts, but you probably only need a new screw unless you know for certain it's the hoop you stripped.  How long have you had your futura?  I had one, but I literally burned the thing out in 6mo.  I think the bobbin base was trying to jump out and kill me as it chewed it's way through everything that was between the two of us.


----------



## NaeNae

PRAYER REQUEST
DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA


----------



## MermaidTales

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



Will be praying for precious Araeyah and family also the quick healing for the little princess! God bless you all!


----------



## vester

My daughter has to have a 45 min surgery next month and I'm going bananas.  I cant imagine 3 hours.  I will say prayers. 

On another note, you all have inspired me so much, I have cut out my entire pillowcase dress (done with fabric not a pillowcase haha!) and the lining, and the ruffle....AND all the parts of my twirly skirt for my daughter.  Whew.  I need a diet coke now.  

Tomorrow will be the sewing - THANK You so much everyone for your inspiration - you are all so awesome at sewing, I feel like a baby novice haha!  

Vester


----------



## kittycat9

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.


There's probably no chance in making that socially acceptable for a 35yo mother of two boys to wear, is it?  Probably not.  *sigh* no chance of me having girls, and that is the CUTEST skirt style ever!  I'm a huge fan of not only butt ruffles, but aprons.


----------



## kittycat9

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



In my T&Ps for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LisaZoe

kittycat9 said:


> There's probably no chance in making that socially acceptable for a 35yo mother of two boys to wear, is it?  Probably not.  *sigh* no chance of me having girls, and that is the CUTEST skirt style ever!  I'm a huge fan of not only butt ruffles, but aprons.



I think this would be fun for a mom... not me but then I haven't done any applique for myself nor even sewn for myself in years. 

Thanks again for the feedback on the skirt lengths. I've got all the pattern pieces drafted and measurements double and triple checked. Now comes the hard part - testing each size and trying to write the instructions, create the illustrations and figure out all the other details like yardage needed. BTW - I'm posting my status on this project here so I can hopefully keep on track with it. I found with the first pattern that if I didn't talk about it or keep it on my mental 'To Do' list, it was too easy to let it slide for much too long.


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I measured Megan and 16" comes right at her knee, and that's where I would expect it to come if I bought that size so I think you are on the right track.



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



Praying...


----------



## RMAMom

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



Prayers for all of you. My son had hernia surgery when he was 5, it was one of the scariest times for me. I will pray for a successful surgery and peace for you and DD.



kittycat9 said:


> There's probably no chance in making that socially acceptable for a 35yo mother of two boys to wear, is it?  Probably not.  *sigh* no chance of me having girls, and that is the CUTEST skirt style ever!  I'm a huge fan of not only butt ruffles, but aprons.



My 25 year old just said she wants one to, she also wants a skirt to her ankle with butt ruffles. I'll bet there are a lot of 20 and 30 somethings that would wear it, not to mention the teens!



LisaZoe said:


> I think this would be fun for a mom... not me but then I haven't done any appliqué for myself nor even sewn for myself in years.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback on the skirt lengths. I've got all the pattern pieces drafted and measurements double and triple checked. Now comes the hard part - testing each size and trying to write the instructions, create the illustrations and figure out all the other details like yardage needed. BTW - I'm posting my status on this project here so I can hopefully keep on track with it. I found with the first pattern that if I didn't talk about it or keep it on my mental 'To Do' list, it was too easy to let it slide for much too long.


I'm so excited that you are moving forward with this, I can't wait to make it!!!


Embroidery Question My machine came last week and I've only had the chance to try two designs but I am having a problem with the bobbin thread showing. Could this be from not having the fabric tight enough in the hoop?


----------



## cydswipe

mommy2julietjocelyn said:


> ok so i showed you these 2- woody & jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now - here is my youngest dd's bullseye dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be.  I made it with waist length simply sweet jumper top with short ties.



love it!


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



Oh my - what a delicate surgery - prayers for her and you guys as you care for her.



LisaZoe said:


> I think this would be fun for a mom... not me but then I haven't done any applique for myself nor even sewn for myself in years.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback on the skirt lengths. I've got all the pattern pieces drafted and measurements double and triple checked. Now comes the hard part - testing each size and trying to write the instructions, create the illustrations and figure out all the other details like yardage needed. BTW - I'm posting my status on this project here so I can hopefully keep on track with it. I found with the first pattern that if I didn't talk about it or keep it on my mental 'To Do' list, it was too easy to let it slide for much too long.



Lisa I have no doubt at all that you will be able to do it!!! Hang in there!! I love the skirt- its so adorable!!!


----------



## teresajoy

MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!



This is so cute! 



h518may said:


> To start I love the princess dresses and Lisazoe your skirt is so adorable, I love ruffles for Ash's dresses.
> 
> I finally finished some things I have been working on for a while.  The first is sister dresses.  I actually already posted the feliz and this shows the baby's dress I made to coordinate with the feliz. Close friends are having a girl and have a 3yr old DD so I wanted to make coordinating dresses and the 3 yr old loves tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dress and leggings I made for Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am almost done with a G. I. Joe bowling shirt for Tim, but I still need buttons and button holes.  I an making the shirt as a surprise for St. Patricks day since it is green.  I will post the shirt after I get the buttons done.



I LOVE the Tink dresses!!! How darling!!!
Ash's outfit is cute! I keep wanting to try leggins! 



mgmsmommy said:


> Yes go get more.  When I went in I got the last of it here this week & got some in pink too.



OOOH PINK!?! I didn't see that one! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse


Oh my goodness gracious!!! That is so cute! 



Haganfam5 said:


> More pics on FB.



That turned out great Jessica! It looks so pretty! I need to get started on mine! 



LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



That sounds about right. I wish you were going up a size or two though. Lydia is in a 7/8 now, but I fear she won't be for long. I think even Arminda might wear this. Do you think we will be able to scale it up when we get it? 



Adi12982 said:


> Is anyone else having issues staying logged into the DIS - I've been getting logged out on every computer here (3 of them) and on my mom's computer.  When I used to check the stay logged in it would stay logged in permanently, not anymore



YES! And, it's driving me NUTS!!! It will log me out in the middle of typing a post! 


NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



 I pray the surgery and her recovery goes smoothly. 



vester said:


> My daughter has to have a 45 min surgery next month and I'm going bananas.  I cant imagine 3 hours.  I will say prayers.
> 
> On another note, you all have inspired me so much, I have cut out my entire pillowcase dress (done with fabric not a pillowcase haha!) and the lining, and the ruffle....AND all the parts of my twirly skirt for my daughter.  Whew.  I need a diet coke now.
> 
> Tomorrow will be the sewing - THANK You so much everyone for your inspiration - you are all so awesome at sewing, I feel like a baby novice haha!
> 
> Vester



I hope your daughter's surgery goes well too! 
Have fun sewing!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



This turned out so cute!  Love it!

Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


 Soooo cute!  She is going to look so darling in it!



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA


Your precious grandaughter will be in my prayers.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.


 Will be praying for you too, hon!  Hope they get to the root of the problem quick and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Sending prayers for NaeNae's DGD!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

RMAMom said:


> Embroidery Question My machine came last week and I've only had the chance to try two designs but I am having a problem with the bobbin thread showing. Could this be from not having the fabric tight enough in the hoop?



Usually if I loosen the upper thread tension it fixes this problem. I don't think I've had it happen when I use the embroidery function of my machine but it does happen sometimes when I forget to adjust things for applique.



teresajoy said:


> That sounds about right. I wish you were going up a size or two though. Lydia is in a 7/8 now, but I fear she won't be for long. I think even Arminda might wear this. Do you think we will be able to scale it up when we get it?



I'm considering going to a 10/12 with a length of 18-19" but I need to see how the 7/8 skirt looks (my next test). In the past when I tried to size up my designs the proportions just didn't look quite right once I went past a certain length, especially ruffles.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

>



I triple love this, beautiful work  And a beyond precious little girl


----------



## aimeeg

LisaZoe said:


> She is such a doll and the outfit looks so cute on her.
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great!
> 
> Here's the second test skirt for the Audrey skirt pattern (named in honor of a little girl who must have 'butt ruffles' on most things )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with how the development of this is going. I used the actual pattern I drafted for this one and only had to tweak a couple things. The next step is to resize the pattern and see how it works.



OMG!!! It's AGM!!!! I just died laughing.  I think you found the perfect name for the pattern and I for one cannot wait to buy the pattern.  




Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!
> 
> I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



This is really beautiful. I love the fabrics you chose and your stitching is just lovely on the bodice. Really great job! 



LisaZoe said:


> For my pattern, I'm doing sizes 1/2, 3/4, 5/6 and 7/8. I want the skirts to fall just at or a bit above the knee so I'm working with lengths of 9", 11", 13.5" and 16". Since Zoe doesn't fall within any of those sizes, I thought I'd check here to see if those sound reasonable.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Lisa- Sophee is a 3/4 and Hannah is a 7 now. The measurements sound right on target. Good luck finishing the skirt! 

ANGELA- I lost baby Ariel. It is even cuter than I imagined! I bet it was like making doll clothes. 

Okay, so I have not posted in forever and a day. Well at least since late summer. We had a fantastic trip to WDW in January. We stayed at the Poly and it was heavenly. I will have to upload some pics from our trip in a bit. We had planned on going to the beach this summer but decided to go back to WDW instead.  Woo Hoo!!! We plan on going for out youngest DD's fourth Birthday. My oldest DD is turning six on Tuesday. Wednesday, I am going to start sewing for our trip. 

The last outfit I sewed was for Alice in Wonderland. We had a fantastic time at the movie and my girls LOVED it!!! Here are a few pics.

(Pay not attention to the mantel that needs to be painted! )


----------



## lovesdumbo

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA


Prayers for your DGD and lots of  for you & your DD.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.


Prayers for you!!! Hope you get smoe relief and answers soon!


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> OMG!!! It's AGM!!!! I just died laughing.  I think you found the perfect name for the pattern and I for one cannot wait to buy the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really beautiful. I love the fabrics you chose and your stitching is just lovely on the bodice. Really great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa- Sophee is a 3/4 and Hannah is a 7 now. The measurements sound right on target. Good luck finishing the skirt!
> 
> ANGELA- I lost baby Ariel. It is even cuter than I imagined! I bet it was like making doll clothes.
> 
> Okay, so I have not posted in forever and a day. Well at least since late summer. We had a fantastic trip to WDW in January. We stayed at the Poly and it was heavenly. I will have to upload some pics from our trip in a bit. We had planned on going to the beach this summer but decided to go back to WDW instead.  Woo Hoo!!! We plan on going for out youngest DD's fourth Birthday. My oldest DD is turning six on Tuesday. Wednesday, I am going to start sewing for our trip.
> 
> The last outfit I sewed was for Alice in Wonderland. We had a fantastic time at the movie and my girls LOVED it!!! Here are a few pics.
> 
> (Pay not attention to the mantel that needs to be painted! )



Was this the one you whipped up on the day of the movie?  Gorgeous.


----------



## MermaidTales

aimeeg said:


> Okay, so I have not posted in forever and a day. Well at least since late summer. We had a fantastic trip to WDW in January. We stayed at the Poly and it was heavenly. I will have to upload some pics from our trip in a bit. We had planned on going to the beach this summer but decided to go back to WDW instead.  Woo Hoo!!! We plan on going for out youngest DD's fourth Birthday. My oldest DD is turning six on Tuesday. Wednesday, I am going to start sewing for our trip.
> 
> The last outfit I sewed was for Alice in Wonderland. We had a fantastic time at the movie and my girls LOVED it!!! Here are a few pics.
> 
> (Pay not attention to the mantel that needs to be painted! )



LOVE LOVE LOVE THE Alice set! So fun!!!! Adorable little princess too!


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> Was this the one you whipped up on the day of the movie?  Gorgeous.



LOL! Yes!!! I had until 5 pm to finish and I finished at 5:06. How I do not know. I wanted to put elastic sheering in the back but I ended up doing elastic strips instead. It worked but next time I will make my fabric wider. I also wish I had one more ruffle on the back. The white fabric is cute in person though. It is polka dots. It was too cold for her to wear it without a top but I think it will look really cute without the top underneath.


----------



## aimeeg

MermaidTales said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE THE Alice set! So fun!!!! Adorable little princess too!



Thanks! This is the little girl who is getting your Mary Poppins.


----------



## kidneygirl

HELP!!!

I purchased the CarlaC bundle pack (peasant top/dress, patchwork twirl, stripwork jumper) last fall from YCMT and had saved all of the tutorials on my desktop because I couldn't get them to print right (computer would freeze up after 3 pages).  Anyway, my laptop crashed and I lost the tutorials.  I tried finding the e-mail I got with the pdf files in them and couldn't find it.  And, I hadn't registered at YCMT when I bought the tutorials so they are not in my library.  Would YCMT be able to search for my purchases (I know the date of purchase) and e-mail them to me again or am I screwed and have to buy it again?  Any suggestions?  

I'm so upset because I also had our Disney pictures from our Dec. 09 trip on that laptop and we hadn't gotten around to backing up all of our pictures, so we lost the last 2 days worth of pics!  Darn computer!


----------



## aimeeg

Get ready for way too many pictures! These photos were from our trip in January. Honestly with Christmas the trip snuck up on me and I did not really start sewing until three-ish weeks before. I will not make that mistake again! 

Arrival at the Poly. It was great to take advantage of the AP discount! 






Captain Jack- Notice the fierce pirate face. LOL 






Anastasia and Drizella- We met up with a friend who wore the "Pink Cinderella" dress. The girls looked so cute and we had a blast! 






Epcot Princesses- 






The Little E's at DHS- 






Princess Tiana- Thankfully I had this leftover from Halloween. My younger daughter opted for the Disney Store Cinderella Wedding Gown. 






We surprised our girls with Pirate Pals Cruise. This was super fun and great night out. 






We had breakfast at Ohana's. 






Alice Customs- I did not smock the top on my youngest DD. Bengalbelle smocked this top and it is AMAZING! I cannot tell you how much I adore it. My older daughter pants have the Queen of Hearts and a Card on the legs of the pants. 






One of my daughter's favorite characters is the Evil Queen. Last year she even had an Evil Queen 5th Birthday. This outfit I also had from the fall. The Queen told her to look straight ahead and DO NOT smile. 






Petti's from TJ and designs from HS- 






You cannot see much of the outfit but here is another adorable design from Heather.


----------



## RMAMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This turned out so cute!  Love it!
> 
> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.


Praying!!! 



kidneygirl said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I purchased the CarlaC bundle pack (peasant top/dress, patchwork twirl, stripwork jumper) last fall from YCMT and had saved all of the tutorials on my desktop because I couldn't get them to print right (computer would freeze up after 3 pages).  Anyway, my laptop crashed and I lost the tutorials.  I tried finding the e-mail I got with the pdf files in them and couldn't find it.  And, I hadn't registered at YCMT when I bought the tutorials so they are not in my library.  Would YCMT be able to search for my purchases (I know the date of purchase) and e-mail them to me again or am I screwed and have to buy it again?  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so upset because I also had our Disney pictures from our Dec. 09 trip on that laptop and we hadn't gotten around to backing up all of our pictures, so we lost the last 2 days worth of pics!  Darn computer!


I'm sorry I have no idea if YCMT will be able to help but be sure to take your computer in. 9 times out of 10 they can recover the pictures and a lot of the files on it. Your story is a good reminder to back up our files!!!



aimeeg said:


> Get ready for way too many pictures! These photos were from our trip in January. Honestly with Christmas the trip snuck up on me and I did not really start sewing until three-ish weeks before. I will not make that mistake again!
> 
> We surprised our girls with Pirate Pals Cruise. This was super fun and great night out.



Your girls are adorable, their outfits are great but this picture mad me LOL. Are her shoes on the wrong feet? Priceless!!!!


----------



## woodkins

aimeeg said:


> Get ready for way too many pictures! These photos were from our trip in January. Honestly with Christmas the trip snuck up on me and I did not really start sewing until three-ish weeks before. I will not make that mistake again!
> 
> Arrival at the Poly. It was great to take advantage of the AP discount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I couldn't decide on a favorite so I just left the first...These sets are all Awesome. We love the Poly too!

Another question for you...what brand are the polka dot sandals your girls are wearing? These would be great for the spring for my dd, hopefully they come in big foot sizes for my 7 yr old LOL.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks! 

Yes, her shoes are on the wrong feet. I was told they made her run "faster." The shoes are called Puddlejumpers. We  them!


----------



## kittycat9

RMAMom said:


> Embroidery Question My machine came last week and I've only had the chance to try two designs but I am having a problem with the bobbin thread showing. Could this be from not having the fabric tight enough in the hoop?


What brand of machine?  I think that has more to do with tension.  Call your dealer and get assistance with adjusting that - it should be a quick fix.  I get my settings screwy from time to time as well.



kidneygirl said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I purchased the CarlaC bundle pack (peasant top/dress, patchwork twirl, stripwork jumper) last fall from YCMT and had saved all of the tutorials on my desktop because I couldn't get them to print right (computer would freeze up after 3 pages).  Anyway, my laptop crashed and I lost the tutorials.  I tried finding the e-mail I got with the pdf files in them and couldn't find it.  And, I hadn't registered at YCMT when I bought the tutorials so they are not in my library.  Would YCMT be able to search for my purchases (I know the date of purchase) and e-mail them to me again or am I screwed and have to buy it again?  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so upset because I also had our Disney pictures from our Dec. 09 trip on that laptop and we hadn't gotten around to backing up all of our pictures, so we lost the last 2 days worth of pics!  Darn computer!



How did you pay for it?  If Paypal, just contact them with the paypal trasaction ID, and they can look up your purchase.  If credit card - it will be more difficult for you since you need the statement, but again, give them the month and ID number for that purchase.  HTH, Kat.


----------



## mom2rtk

AIMEEG - Beautiful outfits, beautiful daughters, beautiful photos!   

I'd really be in trouble with more than one girl....... You did great though!


----------



## kittycat9

Hi all, I never introduced myself.  I'm Katra - former boutiquer that still sews when I have the time or the cause to do so.  I'm married and have two boys ages 6 & 3.  I'm kind of sad seeing all the girly boutiquey cuteness going on in this thread *sniff*, but I'll survive somehow.  Disney's GAD have given me a moment of girly goodness and joy... I'm laying out two princess quilts right now with some fairytale fabric that has been on my shelves since before I was preggers with younger boy.  The third blanket I'm doing will be more space themed in honor of TS3 coming out.  My older DS is helping with that one 

Hmm what else.  We live in the CHicago suburbs, and it's wet and cold right now.  Yuck.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I wanted to share a few photos from Samuel's 5th birthday party this morning.  

First is James, my youngest in his outfit for the party






Next is Samuel, the birthday boy






Here is the cake we made for the party.  






A second view of the cake.






Thanks for letting me share!

Dawn


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here is a photo that shows the entire length of the boys' pants.  There was a lot of time in those outfits, but it was worth it because the boys loved them!


----------



## twob4him

Aimee, love the outfits!!! Your girls are getting so big!! I would so love to go to the Poly for Christmas one year . I went with my mom when my daughter was 8 months....it was dreamy! I love the atmosphere there! Someday... 


I am coming out of lurkdom (window shopping) cause I finished some things this month!  

Heather Sue's Easter designs are the cutest!!!! I made the first of two Easter dresses....












Oh and I don't think I shared a few other things I've made here...I put them on facebook and my blog though so you may have already seen these....

These outfits were for March 2nd....Read Across America...







And a cool bag by called Tailored Totes by Scientific Seamstress....its fabric for Its A Small World and I made it for our next Disney trip! 






It has all kinds of pockets....


















Oh and one more thing....its a sneak peak at an up and coming pattern!!!!!






Thanks for letting me share! 



ETA: I just realized we are getting close to the end of this thread!


----------



## twob4him

kidneygirl said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I purchased the CarlaC bundle pack (peasant top/dress, patchwork twirl, stripwork jumper) last fall from YCMT and had saved all of the tutorials on my desktop because I couldn't get them to print right (computer would freeze up after 3 pages).  Anyway, my laptop crashed and I lost the tutorials.  I tried finding the e-mail I got with the pdf files in them and couldn't find it.  And, I hadn't registered at YCMT when I bought the tutorials so they are not in my library.  Would YCMT be able to search for my purchases (I know the date of purchase) and e-mail them to me again or am I screwed and have to buy it again?  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so upset because I also had our Disney pictures from our Dec. 09 trip on that laptop and we hadn't gotten around to backing up all of our pictures, so we lost the last 2 days worth of pics!  Darn computer!



YCMT should help you...if not pm me!


----------



## twob4him

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi all! Been super busy! I love the Marie dress it came out adorable! and the Toy Story trio is just darling!
> 
> I am glad to see Ollie girl on here! Hi! Big fan on facebook!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 rows of elastic and ties on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



Such a cute dress and so is your DD. I toyed around with the idea of making one of these and bought appliques and everything....its still on the back burner...along with 10 other ideas...lol!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> I am coming out of lurkdom (window shopping) cause I finished some things this month!
> 
> Heather Sue's Easter designs are the cutest!!!! I made the first of two Easter dresses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't think I shared a few other things I've made here...I put them on facebook and my blog though so you may have already seen these....
> 
> These outfits were for March 2nd....Read Across America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cool bag by called Tailored Totes by Scientific Seamstress....its fabric for Its A Small World and I made it for our next Disney trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has all kinds of pockets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and one more thing....its a sneak peak at an up and coming pattern!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome out of lurkdom and glad to see you post again.  Mom was over and saw your dress, she just loved them, that says a lot!  Everything is so cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This turned out so cute!  Love it!
> 
> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.


I know God listens and loves all His children.  Prayers for all those in need.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This turned out so cute!  Love it!
> 
> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.



  I hope they figure out what is going on! I'll be praying for you! 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm considering going to a 10/12 with a length of 18-19" but I need to see how the 7/8 skirt looks (my next test). In the past when I tried to size up my designs the proportions just didn't look quite right once I went past a certain length, especially ruffles.



I hope a 10/12 works out! 



aimeeg said:


> 1.)OMG!!! It's AGM!!!! I just died laughing.  I think you found the perfect name for the pattern and I for one cannot wait to buy the pattern.
> 
> 2.)My oldest DD is turning six on Tuesday. Wednesday, I am going to start sewing for our trip.
> 
> 
> 3.)


Hi Aimee!!!!  I've missed you around here!

1.)Isn't that the cutest name!!! I love it!! Very fitting. 
2.)Tessa will be 7 on Friday. 
3.)OH WOW!!! That is really stunning!!! Is that a Feliz made into a skirt? It is really beautiful Aimee! 



kidneygirl said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I purchased the CarlaC bundle pack (peasant top/dress, patchwork twirl, stripwork jumper) last fall from YCMT and had saved all of the tutorials on my desktop because I couldn't get them to print right (computer would freeze up after 3 pages).  Anyway, my laptop crashed and I lost the tutorials.  I tried finding the e-mail I got with the pdf files in them and couldn't find it.  And, I hadn't registered at YCMT when I bought the tutorials so they are not in my library.  Would YCMT be able to search for my purchases (I know the date of purchase) and e-mail them to me again or am I screwed and have to buy it again?  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm so upset because I also had our Disney pictures from our Dec. 09 trip on that laptop and we hadn't gotten around to backing up all of our pictures, so we lost the last 2 days worth of pics!  Darn computer!



There are ways to recover things off of computers. We just had to do that with one of our hard drives. We downloaded a  program from the internet. 



aimeeg said:


>


Aimee, these are just so beautiful!!! I love your Anastasia and Drizella! Aren't those so fun! 
I love the pettis with Heather's embroidery designs! 
Your girls are just so cute!!!! I love seeing all these pictures!!
How did you do the top of your Tiana? I don't see straps. That is a gorgeous dress! 



aimeeg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, her shoes are on the wrong feet. I was told they made her run "faster." The shoes are called Puddlejumpers. We  them!



Too cute! 



kittycat9 said:


> Hi all, I never introduced myself.  I'm Katra - former boutiquer that still sews when I have the time or the cause to do so.  I'm married and have two boys ages 6 & 3.  I'm kind of sad seeing all the girly boutiquey cuteness going on in this thread *sniff*, but I'll survive somehow.  Disney's GAD have given me a moment of girly goodness and joy... I'm laying out two princess quilts right now with some fairytale fabric that has been on my shelves since before I was preggers with younger boy.  The third blanket I'm doing will be more space themed in honor of TS3 coming out.  My older DS is helping with that one
> 
> Hmm what else.  We live in the CHicago suburbs, and it's wet and cold right now.  Yuck.


 You can always joing the Big Give too! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is a photo that shows the entire length of the boys' pants.  There was a lot of time in those outfits, but it was worth it because the boys loved them!


Cute! 



twob4him said:


>



I love the Read outfits!
Arminda and Casey had "It's a Small World" shirts with that little patch on them. Where did you get that? I loved those shirts! Your bag looks great!!!

I want to see the shirt modeled!


----------



## aimeeg

teresajoy said:


> Hi Aimee!!!!  I've missed you around here!
> 
> 1.)Isn't that the cutest name!!! I love it!! Very fitting.
> 2.)Tessa will be 7 on Friday.
> 3.)OH WOW!!! That is really stunning!!! Is that a Feliz made into a skirt? It is really beautiful Aimee!
> 
> 
> 
> There are ways to recover things off of computers. We just had to do that with one of our hard drives. We downloaded a  program from the internet.
> 
> 
> Aimee, these are just so beautiful!!! I love your Anastasia and Drizella! Aren't those so fun!
> I love the pettis with Heather's embroidery designs!
> Your girls are just so cute!!!! I love seeing all these pictures!!
> How did you do the top of your Tiana? I don't see straps. That is a gorgeous dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the skirt is fitting for the Butt Ruffle Queen of the East Coast!!  For some reason I thought Han and Tess were the same age but now I remember she is a grade ahead. The skirt is from the Feliz pattern. Thanks!
> 
> What program did you use? I lost the last six years of photos from my external hard drive. I was quoted at $1000 to recover the hard drive.
> 
> The Tiana dress does have straps. They are just clear plastic. I bought bra straps from notions wall at Jo Ann's. You just have to be careful because they are pretty delicate and can rip.
Click to expand...


----------



## woodkins

aimeeg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, her shoes are on the wrong feet. I was told they made her run "faster." The shoes are called Puddlejumpers. We  them!



Thanks for the shoe info..they are adorable but unfortunately my bigfoot 7yr old needs a girls 3 and they don't come that big


----------



## weluvdizne

Cannot figure out how to quote images, so here's my version

Prayers out to all who need them.  Sending Pixie Dust your way!

Love the Easter dress with HeatherSue's Chick and Bunny.

Added the Tailored Tote to my to-do list.  Love the many pockets.  

Peter Pan outfits are cute, so are the boys, and the cake is AWESOME!

Aimeeg - all your outfits and kiddos are adorable.  


I made my first piece of clothing today.  Yippee!  It's an A-line.  It's non-Disney, because I didn't want to waste Disney fabric if I couldn't get it to work right.  But, it worked out great, so now, I'm wishing I had used something cuter than what I used.  I can't figure out how to get pix up on here from the my pictures portion of my puter, so maybe somebody can help.  Thanks.  Anyway, I did realize that my least favorite part of this, is actually cutting out the pieces.  Once that is done, I love the construction and the sewing.   Next, I'm going to try my hand at an applique.  I've read HeatherSue's tute and it looks like something I can do.  
Hope everyone's weekends are going well.


----------



## dustysky

Wow how did I not see this thread in all the time I have been on here?!?!?! (all-be it intermittent)

You guys are some amazingly talented people! 
I have a feeling I just might end up a regular over here with you guys (if you dont mind, lol). 

I wanted to share some of the stuff I have made for my daughter for some of  our Orlando visits. We only live 2 hours away and use to go a-lot more. These pics are all from at least 2 -3 years back.
I will admit, my daughter is 9 now and would NOT be happy if I tried to put her in this stuff now. 
However, these pictures sure do make me smile of the days when "mom said wear it now put it on" was the rule .... hee hee

*side note, I am one of those moms who  is happt to take any opportunity to show of my little "darling" 


























Ummm ok thats a lot of pics I just could not help myself


----------



## vester

Ok I DID IT!!!!! (wiping the sweat from my brow haha!)

I made my first twirly whirly skirt!!!!! Its a three tiered skirt in a winnie the pooh fabric.  I"m making the top a t-shirt with the same fabric in mickey mouse head pattern, which I think will be cute (maybe?) anyone else have any ideas?

Anyway - I'm beat.  haha!  You guys are so much more talented than me.  And whatever you do - DONT LOOK AT THE SEAMS INSIDE.   They look like frankenstein stitched this thing.  haha. 

Pics to come, just wanted to share. 

Vester


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> :
> 
> I love the Read outfits!
> Arminda and Casey had "It's a Small World" shirts with that little patch on them. Where did you get that? I loved those shirts! Your bag looks great!!!
> 
> I want to see the shirt modeled!



My dh came home with a Disney tee shirt for a child...size 3T, but he figured I could use the applique on the front...so I cut the front out of the shirt and put it on the bag.


----------



## soccermomof3

Can anyone help me find a pattern?  My 11 yr old wants to wear a pirate costume that has a petti skirt as the skirt with a pirate bodice that laces up.  I figured this would be the place to ask!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

aimeeg said:


>


 Beautiful outfit!  Love it!



aimeeg said:


> We had breakfast at Ohana's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Customs- I did not smock the top on my youngest DD. Bengalbelle smocked this top and it is AMAZING! I cannot tell you how much I adore it. My older daughter pants have the Queen of Hearts and a Card on the legs of the pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my daughter's favorite characters is the Evil Queen. Last year she even had an Evil Queen 5th Birthday. This outfit I also had from the fall. The Queen told her to look straight ahead and DO NOT smile.


 Love all your creations!  Your daughters are too cute and your sewing is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing.  And the Poly looks AWESOME, too! I would love to stay there one day...



kittycat9 said:


> Hi all, I never introduced myself.  I'm Katra - former boutiquer that still sews when I have the time or the cause to do so.  I'm married and have two boys ages 6 & 3.  I'm kind of sad seeing all the girly boutiquey cuteness going on in this thread *sniff*, but I'll survive somehow.  Disney's GAD have given me a moment of girly goodness and joy... I'm laying out two princess quilts right now with some fairytale fabric that has been on my shelves since before I was preggers with younger boy.  The third blanket I'm doing will be more space themed in honor of TS3 coming out.  My older DS is helping with that one
> 
> Hmm what else.  We live in the CHicago suburbs, and it's wet and cold right now.  Yuck.


 Welcome Katra!  And I would love to pic your brain on the Chicago area - we are being transferred to Naval Station Great Lakes this fall, and will probably be in the Ft. Sheridan area, so if you have any info on that area I would love to chat!  I feel like this is a very blind move as I know very little about the whole area - but at least it will be adventure!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share a few photos from Samuel's 5th birthday party this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the cake we made for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



All the outfits are so cute, and the boys are always adorable.  My Jack turns 5 on March 28 - where does the time go?

The cake was way cool - trying to convince myself I can make Jack's too, but I have never worked with Fondant and I need to use that for Darth Vader's head.  Hmmm....



twob4him said:


>



It all looks great, but I really wanna give that tote a try!  It would be so convenient - that may be the next pattern I buy...



dustysky said:


>


 Your daughter is so cute!  I wanna see a now pic - she looks just like my little Emmy in these pics, and I wanna see how she looks now as a "big girl" of 9!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...


----------



## Tallent

Anyone have any ideas or pictures for an 8 (going on 14) year old girl? She'd do something Minnie-ish but probably not princesses :-(   She's a tall girl and already wears a 10-12.  Ideas for something I could buy or make if it's super easy?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...



I think the outfits are almost as adorable as your precious children!  So tell us how the cruise was.  I am dying to try one, and I would love to hear Disney's standard for a cruise.

Dawn


----------



## NaeNae

soccermomof3 said:


> Can anyone help me find a pattern?  My 11 yr old wants to wear a pirate costume that has a petti skirt as the skirt with a pirate bodice that laces up.  I figured this would be the place to ask!
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Here is a picture of the corset I made for DGD.  She just wore a peasant type shirt underneath it and wore her petti.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I think the outfits are almost as adorable as your precious children!  So tell us how the cruise was.  I am dying to try one, and I would love to hear Disney's standard for a cruise.
> 
> Dawn



Thanks so much!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cruise was ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everything about it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We will definitely be going again soon!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish we wouldn't have waited so long......DO NOT PUT IT OFF.......GO NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is SOOOOOO WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soccermomof3

NaeNae said:


> Here is a picture of the corset I made for DGD.  She just wore a peasant type shirt underneath it and wore her petti.



AWESOME!! This is exactly what I am looking for!!!  What pattern did you use for the bodice?


----------



## NaeNae

soccermomof3 said:


> AWESOME!! This is exactly what I am looking for!!!  What pattern did you use for the bodice?



I didn't use a pattern.  She was 20" in the chest so I made the top section 20" around.  The bottom section was 60" around and gathered to fit the top section.  On the top section I made 2 button holes on each side and used ribbon to lace it up.  She was only 4 at the time and my notes are showing I made the top section 4 1/4" tall, the main part of the bottom tier was 6" tall and the bottom color was 2".

You should be able to measure your DD and figure out how tall you want the top section and then how long you want the skirt portion of the corset and adjust the skirt portion by how much you want the bottom fabric.  Clear as mud right?  If you have anymore questions I will do my best to help you out.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Tallent said:


> Anyone have any ideas or pictures for an 8 (going on 14) year old girl? She'd do something Minnie-ish but probably not princesses :-(   She's a tall girl and already wears a 10-12.  Ideas for something I could buy or make if it's super easy?



My DD is 7 and has moved beyond all the frills.  She assures me daily that she's casual girl these days.  Generally, she prefers to only have one piece 'Disney-ified'.  If the bottom is Disney'ed, the top is a plain T, possibly with a Mickey applique in a coordinating fabric.  If the top is done, we pair it with a pair of plain bermudas.

Her ongoing faves are: 

Twirl skirts (you can do a minnie dot or any red/white polka dot).  Beyond easy!  No pattern required!

A peasant top in blue with Peter Pan characters shadowed in front of a yellow moon (DD loves her Peter Pan).  Worn with plain bermuda shorts.  Lots of people here can recommend ones that fit - I ended up with a Butterick.

I also like a simple dress in Minnie dot fabric - we love Butterick 4718  http://butterick.mccall.com/b4718-products-5624.php?page_id=376

Sorry, no pics...I'm on the wrong computer.

Deb


----------



## livndisney

Astro Orbiter said:


> My DD is 7 and has moved beyond all the frills.  She assures me daily that she's casual girl these days.  Generally, she prefers to only have one piece 'Disney-ified'.  If the bottom is Disney'ed, the top is a plain T, possibly with a Mickey applique in a coordinating fabric.  If the top is done, we pair it with a pair of plain bermudas.
> 
> Her ongoing faves are:
> 
> Twirl skirts (you can do a minnie dot or any red/white polka dot).  Beyond easy!  No pattern required!
> 
> A peasant top in blue with Peter Pan characters shadowed in front of a yellow moon (DD loves her Peter Pan).  Worn with plain bermuda shorts.  Lots of people here can recommend ones that fit - I ended up with a Butterick.
> 
> I also like a simple dress in Minnie dot fabric - we love Butterick 4718  http://butterick.mccall.com/b4718-products-5624.php?page_id=376
> 
> Sorry, no pics...I'm on the wrong computer.
> 
> Deb



I think I missed the original question-but I have to second the twirl skirts. I was laughing the other day to see Old Navy has the twirl skirt commercial. Who knew we were "high fashion". LOL

Maybe a simple A line with a small character border or Mickey head?


----------



## emcreative

Hannah (8) doesn't even tend to like skirts anymore.  Will she be more willing to "Disney" if it's something like capris?  I know last time with Lizzie (she was 9) she was fine with capri's with a few characters and an applique top with a character and her name.

I know my kids will do a lot more "crazy" dressing on a trip than they will at home, though- it's a bit of a family tradition with us!  Before I "knew" about customs they knew they would have a "new" wardrobe and we'd all be coordinating anytime we took even a weekend trip!


----------



## karamat

WOW - I had no idea I had gotten so far behind!  I'm co-chairing a fundraising event next month and at times it feels like it has taken over my life   Loved all the great things posted!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so I showed you these 2- Woody & Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.



LOVE IT!!  My DD2 is so into Toy Story and Toy Story 2 right now.  She would watch it 24/7 if I let her!!


The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo is going on right now and we took a day off this week to go.  We did the same thing last year and practically had the place to ourselves.  But this year the day we picked was the same day that the local elementary schools brought students.  There had to have been thousands of kids!  We couldn't get into the petting zoo and the Borden guy snapped when DD2 stopped to "talk" to Elsie.  We still had fun, but I hope next year we pick a better day to go!













(Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)


----------



## Tracie

karamat said:


> WOW - I had no idea I had gotten so far behind!  I'm co-chairing a fundraising event next month and at times it feels like it has taken over my life   Loved all the great things posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!  My DD2 is so into Toy Story and Toy Story 2 right now.  She would watch it 24/7 if I let her!!
> 
> 
> The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo is going on right now and we took a day off this week to go.  We did the same thing last year and practically had the place to ourselves.  But this year the day we picked was the same day that the local elementary schools brought students.  There had to have been thousands of kids!  We couldn't get into the petting zoo and the Borden guy snapped when DD2 stopped to "talk" to Elsie.  We still had fun, but I hope next year we pick a better day to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)



Too Too cute and I Love the outfit too!

Tracie


----------



## kittycat9

teresajoy said:


> You can always joing the Big Give too!


Yes, I read about that last night from the link on the front page.  I will have to look at that for certain.  Should I wait to register until after I finish my GAD blankets, or go ahead now?  I wasn't sure if it was something that I had to be prepared to start sewing for that moment.  I'm probably a couple weeks out, with the projects I'm working on right now (and finishing the boys rooms).


----------



## fairygoodmother

Just completed outfits for yinyanggirls Big Give.  I used the same fabrics as before for Sea World outfits.
for Phoebe (Wish Child):




for Tessa (little sister)




together:





Now I'm off to create an Alice in Wonderland dress for poohnpigletCA's daughter's birthday next weekend


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Friday night I was told that no one in this group will make a Tiana dress because they are afraid of me! Could you let me know if this is true or not? I have been copied before and did not call the people out or make any reference to what was copied, just a vague reference to being upset over being copied. So I'm not understanding where this is coming from. I have made two Tiana dresses. The first one that I made was made using the ideas and vision from a child and both the mother of the child and I expressed our wishes for the dress to not be copied. The second dress that I made I don't care if every single stitch on the dress is copied, It was my own interpretation of the dress.


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...



So how CUTE are you guys????

Absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> Friday night I was told that no one in this group will make a Tiana dress because they are afraid of me! Could you let me know if this is true or not? I have been copied before and did not call the people out or make any reference to what was copied, just a vague reference to being upset over being copied. So I'm not understanding where this is coming from. I have made two Tiana dresses. The first one that I made was made using the ideas and vision from a child and both the mother of the child and I expressed our wishes for the dress to not be copied. The second dress that I made I don't care if every single stitch on the dress is copied, It was my own interpretation of the dress.



I don't think it is true. There have been several Tianas posted on here.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Friday night I was told that no one in this group will make a Tiana dress because they are afraid of me! Could you let me know if this is true or not? I have been copied before and did not call the people out or make any reference to what was copied, just a vague reference to being upset over being copied. So I'm not understanding where this is coming from. I have made two Tiana dresses. The first one that I made was made using the ideas and vision from a child and both the mother of the child and I expressed our wishes for the dress to not be copied. The second dress that I made I don't care if every single stitch on the dress is copied, It was my own interpretation of the dress.



I sort of remember a post a while back from someone who made a really pretty Tiana dress, before the movie even came out, and she requested it not be case'd exactly because she is a seller, and wanted to be able to do that design without possible competition.  Now that the movie is out (and almost on DVD) there have been lots of similar designs, both on and off this board that I've seen recently.  I think if anyone is wanting to sew for their own child and not to sell, they can do whatever they'd like.  I'll admit to doing the same (though not a Tiana dress yet) I love being here for the inspiration to help me create fun garments for my kids, and I also will buy from others when I see something on Ebay or Etsy that I fall in love with, and know its beyond my capabilities.  (Hello LisaZoe!!!)  I do not sell, but I do use my sewing abilities for the Big Give.  

That being said...I will admit to case-ing something recently for a current Big Give, but not an exact case because I changed it a bit.  This is a pic of Rebecca at MK yesterday.  This was a trial run dress to see if I could make it work.  The pattern is CarlaC's Portrait Peasant, princessified like she did to the Simply Sweet, but I wanted sleeves so I went with the peasant instead.  I aded the white collar by creating a pattern piece shaped the way I wanted.  It has 4 layers of fabric and 2 of interfacing, so they stood up nice all day.  They're just connected at the edge of the front panel and back shoulder seam.  Rebecca loved this dress, and said it was comfy even with the weird collar.  When we were waiting for her big sister who was on Splash, there was a little girl on the playground who insisted Rebecca was really Sleeping Beauty, and she got mad because Sleeping Beauty wouldn't dance with her.  She didn't believe her mom that this was just another little girl.


----------



## aboveH20

*tvmingirl* - Moving from Hawaii to Chicago?  Yipes.  Will your husband be an instructor at boot camp?  It was the suprprise of our lives  when our younger son told us he wanted to enlist in the Navy.  After getting over the shock we've supported him totally and went to his "graduation" at Great Lakes Naval Training Command in Chicago.  Very impressive ceremony.

And, the air fare to WDW has got to be a LOT cheaper than from Hawaii!


----------



## babynala

I am a few days behind so I apologize for the long post:



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



Hope all goes well with the surgery and will be thinking of your DGD.



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again for the feedback on the skirt lengths. I've got all the pattern pieces drafted and measurements double and triple checked. Now comes the hard part - testing each size and trying to write the instructions, create the illustrations and figure out all the other details like yardage needed. BTW - I'm posting my status on this project here so I can hopefully keep on track with it. I found with the first pattern that if I didn't talk about it or keep it on my mental 'To Do' list, it was too easy to let it slide for much too long.



I don't think anyone on this board will let you get too far behind on this project, everyone is waited for this great pattern. 




aimeeg said:


> Get ready for way too many pictures! These photos were from our trip in January. Honestly with Christmas the trip snuck up on me and I did not really start sewing until three-ish weeks before. I will not make that mistake again!



Sorry, I didn't capture the pictures but the outfits from your trip are so great.  It looks like you had a wonderful trip with lots of fun character interaction.  There are so many cute outfits but I think Little Einsteins is one of my favorites.  Your Alice dress was very nice too.  Thanks for sharing.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I wanted to share a few photos from Samuel's 5th birthday party this morning.
> 
> First is James, my youngest in his outfit for the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is Samuel, the birthday boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the cake we made for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second view of the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Dawn


Looks like the boys had fun at the party.  Love the jeans and shirts.  And that cake is FANTASTIC.  



dustysky said:


> Wow how did I not see this thread in all the time I have been on here?!?!?! (all-be it intermittent)
> 
> You guys are some amazingly talented people!
> I have a feeling I just might end up a regular over here with you guys (if you dont mind, lol).
> 
> I wanted to share some of the stuff I have made for my daughter for some of  our Orlando visits. We only live 2 hours away and use to go a-lot more. These pics are all from at least 2 -3 years back.
> I will admit, my daughter is 9 now and would NOT be happy if I tried to put her in this stuff now.
> However, these pictures sure do make me smile of the days when "mom said wear it now put it on" was the rule .... hee hee
> 
> *side note, I am one of those moms who  is happt to take any opportunity to show of my little "darling"
> 
> Ummm ok thats a lot of pics I just could not help myself



How cute.  The Barney overalls are too sweet, I love the back view too.  What a great idea.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...


It looks like you enjoyed your cruise.  I love this picture and all the ones in your signature.  Your kids are adorable.  



karamat said:


> (Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)


Your daughter is so cute and I love her little outfit (and the boots)



fairygoodmother said:


> Just completed outfits for yinyanggirls Big Give.  I used the same fabrics as before for Sea World outfits.
> for Phoebe (Wish Child):
> together:


These outfits are so sweet.  I know the kids will enjoy them



TinkerbelleMom said:


> [


What a very pretty dress and a great story to go with it.  Kids are so funny, but she does look just like Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dustysky said:


> Wow how did I not see this thread in all the time I have been on here?!?!?! (all-be it intermittent)
> 
> You guys are some amazingly talented people!
> I have a feeling I just might end up a regular over here with you guys (if you dont mind, lol).
> 
> I wanted to share some of the stuff I have made for my daughter for some of  our Orlando visits. We only live 2 hours away and use to go a-lot more. These pics are all from at least 2 -3 years back.
> I will admit, my daughter is 9 now and would NOT be happy if I tried to put her in this stuff now.
> However, these pictures sure do make me smile of the days when "mom said wear it now put it on" was the rule .... hee hee
> 
> *side note, I am one of those moms who  is happt to take any opportunity to show of my little "darling"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ok thats a lot of pics I just could not help myself



Your outfits are very cute!! I love the overed overalls. I've yet to try that. Kirsta is 9 now also, she was just asking me about her costumes for the park.  I will say, what goes to Disney, stays in Disney. 




Tinka_Belle said:


> Friday night I was told that no one in this group will make a Tiana dress because they are afraid of me! Could you let me know if this is true or not? I have been copied before and did not call the people out or make any reference to what was copied, just a vague reference to being upset over being copied. So I'm not understanding where this is coming from. I have made two Tiana dresses. The first one that I made was made using the ideas and vision from a child and both the mother of the child and I expressed our wishes for the dress to not be copied. The second dress that I made I don't care if every single stitch on the dress is copied, It was my own interpretation of the dress.



 Not that I'm aware. I remember at one point, someone had requested not to have thier items copied to sell, as they sell the outfit. But I've seen several amazing versions of Tiana here.


----------



## dustysky

tvgirlmin said:


> Your daughter is so cute!  I wanna see a now pic - she looks just like my little Emmy in these pics, and I wanna see how she looks now as a "big girl" of 9!




Oh thank you  
You dont have to ask me twice for more pictures, lol. She is my little freckle face now 
* pics were huge sorry i will work on them .....


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> so how cute are you guys????
> 
> Absolutely adorable!!!!



thanks!!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

babynala...

Thanks for the compliments!!! We had an amazing time!!!! Can't wait to go back!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'll post these on the Big Give site too...here's the princess outfits for Ali and her sister Maya.  Ali is the Tink, and Maya Sleeping Beauty.  Tink would fit Rebecca, but she's in a snit now because I don't have her Tink dress done yet, so she wouldn't model for me.  Tink is frankenpatterned Simply Sweet with a petal shaped Scallopini skirt. The fabric has a gold glitter sparkle to it.  Sleeping Beauty is a Portrait Peasant, the same as I mentioned with the post of Rebecca wearing hers.  I'll get these mailed tomorrow.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK, I admit, I'm stumped.  I have several ideas for each ADR of our 10 day trip with the exception of 2.  One is going to be pricess something or other...but the one that has me stumped is Biergarten.  I lived in Germany for 3 years so you 'd think I would have some ideas, but no...nothing!  Since none of us drink, the only half ideas I've had were inappropriate for our gang!

The closest thing I can come up with is a Precious dress with a dark green bodice with some sort of embroidery on it and white sleeves.  This is similar to the drindles that you see there, but not really feeling it for Biergarten...know what I mean?

Besides, that really doesn't 'feel' Disney to me.  I did have a half thought about Snow White, but most people don't realize that Snow White is from Germany. (and neither of my girls could pass for Snow White!)

So..I need some inspiration here.  I have to make two dresses and 5 t shirts to either coordinate or match.  (although I did think about having all 7 of us wear a different dwarf T shirt... but I'm not sure I can work that into a dress for the girls...)


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> I know the skirt is fitting for the Butt Ruffle Queen of the East Coast!!  For some reason I thought Han and Tess were the same age but now I remember she is a grade ahead. The skirt is from the Feliz pattern. Thanks!
> 
> What program did you use? I lost the last six years of photos from my external hard drive. I was quoted at $1000 to recover the hard drive.
> 
> The Tiana dress does have straps. They are just clear plastic. I bought bra straps from notions wall at Jo Ann's. You just have to be careful because they are pretty delicate and can rip.



I just asked Corey and he thinks it is called Stellar Phoenix? For some reason, our main hard drive decided to reformat itself the other day and wiped out all of our stuff! He's been able to recover most of it with that program.  He's had to scan the drive a few times to get it all. 

Ah, clear straps!!! Clever!!! I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I admit, I'm stumped.  I have several ideas for each ADR of our 10 day trip with the exception of 2.  One is going to be pricess something or other...but the one that has me stumped is Biergarten.  I lived in Germany for 3 years so you 'd think I would have some ideas, but no...nothing!  Since none of us drink, the only half ideas I've had were inappropriate for our gang!
> 
> The closest thing I can come up with is a Precious dress with a dark green bodice with some sort of embroidery on it and white sleeves.  This is similar to the drindles that you see there, but not really feeling it for Biergarten...know what I mean?
> 
> Besides, that really doesn't 'feel' Disney to me.  I did have a half thought about Snow White, but most people don't realize that Snow White is from Germany. (and neither of my girls could pass for Snow White!)
> 
> So..I need some inspiration here.  I have to make two dresses and 5 t shirts to either coordinate or match.  (although I did think about having all 7 of us wear a different dwarf T shirt... but I'm not sure I can work that into a dress for the girls...)
> 
> 
> Nini



I like the Snow White theme.  Maybe you could do a Snow White inspired dress with a one of the dwarfs on each one, on a peek-a-boo skirt?  I think it would be alot of fun to have each person wearing the dwarf that is closest to their personality.  I know whatever you make will be great.


----------



## weluvdizne

babynala said:


> I like the Snow White theme.  Maybe you could do a Snow White inspired dress with a one of the dwarfs on each one, on a peek-a-boo skirt?  I think it would be alot of fun to have each person wearing the dwarf that is closest to their personality.  I know whatever you make will be great.





I* LOVE*this idea!  I do think that a lot more people realize Snow White is from Germany than you realize.  I wish I'd have a group of 7 to use this idea for.


----------



## livndisney

For anyone not following little Mya's story. She needs all the prayers and good wishes she can get. She was admited back into the hospital this morning.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I admit, I'm stumped.  I have several ideas for each ADR of our 10 day trip with the exception of 2.  One is going to be pricess something or other...but the one that has me stumped is Biergarten.  I lived in Germany for 3 years so you 'd think I would have some ideas, but no...nothing!  Since none of us drink, the only half ideas I've had were inappropriate for our gang!
> 
> The closest thing I can come up with is a Precious dress with a dark green bodice with some sort of embroidery on it and white sleeves.  This is similar to the drindles that you see there, but not really feeling it for Biergarten...know what I mean?
> 
> Besides, that really doesn't 'feel' Disney to me.  I did have a half thought about Snow White, but most people don't realize that Snow White is from Germany. (and neither of my girls could pass for Snow White!)
> 
> So..I need some inspiration here.  I have to make two dresses and 5 t shirts to either coordinate or match.  (although I did think about having all 7 of us wear a different dwarf T shirt... but I'm not sure I can work that into a dress for the girls...)
> 
> 
> Nini



I first thought of Snow White. Isn't Pinnochio German? There is the Blue Fairie.


----------



## teresajoy

I thought I posted this earlier, but I think this silly site logged me out while I was typing!! GRRRRRRRRRR............



woodkins said:


> Thanks for the shoe info..they are adorable but unfortunately my bigfoot 7yr old needs a girls 3 and they don't come that big



I didn't know that. Lyddie wears a 3 too. 



weluvdizne said:


> I did realize that my least favorite part of this, is actually cutting out the pieces.  Once that is done, I love the construction and the sewing.   Next, I'm going to try my hand at an applique.  I've read HeatherSue's tute and it looks like something I can do.
> Hope everyone's weekends are going well.



I hate cutttin! 



dustysky said:


> Wow how did I not see this thread in all the time I have been on here?!?!?! (all-be it intermittent)
> 
> You guys are some amazingly talented people!
> I have a feeling I just might end up a regular over here with you guys (if you dont mind, lol).
> 
> I wanted to share some of the stuff I have made for my daughter for some of  our Orlando visits. We only live 2 hours away and use to go a-lot more. These pics are all from at least 2 -3 years back.
> I will admit, my daughter is 9 now and would NOT be happy if I tried to put her in this stuff now.
> However, these pictures sure do make me smile of the days when "mom said wear it now put it on" was the rule .... hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ok thats a lot of pics I just could not help myself



I'm glad you found us!!! Yes, you will fit in quite nicely! 



vester said:


> Ok I DID IT!!!!! (wiping the sweat from my brow haha!)
> 
> I made my first twirly whirly skirt!!!!! Its a three tiered skirt in a winnie the pooh fabric.  I"m making the top a t-shirt with the same fabric in mickey mouse head pattern, which I think will be cute (maybe?) anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> Anyway - I'm beat.  haha!  You guys are so much more talented than me.  And whatever you do - DONT LOOK AT THE SEAMS INSIDE.   They look like frankenstein stitched this thing.  haha.
> 
> Pics to come, just wanted to share.
> 
> Vester


WOO HOO!!! 


twob4him said:


> My dh came home with a Disney tee shirt for a child...size 3T, but he figured I could use the applique on the front...so I cut the front out of the shirt and put it on the bag.


It's so cute! 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...


Welcome home!





NaeNae said:


> Here is a picture of the corset I made for DGD.  She just wore a peasant type shirt underneath it and wore her petti.



I love this picture! 


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cruise was ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everything about it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We will definitely be going again soon!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish we wouldn't have waited so long......DO NOT PUT IT OFF.......GO NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is SOOOOOO WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brian keeps talking about going on a Disney cruise. I need to start saving! 



karamat said:


> (Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)



Such cute pictures!!! Your daughter is adorable! 



kittycat9 said:


> Yes, I read about that last night from the link on the front page.  I will have to look at that for certain.  Should I wait to register until after I finish my GAD blankets, or go ahead now?  I wasn't sure if it was something that I had to be prepared to start sewing for that moment.  I'm probably a couple weeks out, with the projects I'm working on right now (and finishing the boys rooms).



Go ahead and sign up now. We usually post a Give about a month or several weeks before you need to ship. 



fairygoodmother said:


> Just completed outfits for yinyanggirls Big Give.  I used the same fabrics as before for Sea World outfits.
> for Phoebe (Wish Child):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to create an Alice in Wonderland dress for poohnpigletCA's daughter's birthday next weekend


These are so pretty!!!! 
I can't wait to see your Alice! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



I LOVE your Sleeping Beauty!!! (the girl and the dress!) What a cute story! 




TinkerbelleMom said:


> [



BEAUTIFUL!!!! These will be cherished! 



livndisney said:


> For anyone not following little Mya's story. She needs all the prayers and good wishes she can get. She was admited back into the hospital this morning.



Thanks for letting us know. They are in our prayers.


----------



## CastleCreations

Welcome Baby Carly!!
This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.


----------



## emcreative

CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.




Oooh so cute!!!! Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.




too cute!  Sending her some pixie dust!


----------



## mom2rtk

^^^^ AWWWWW!!!! Better not let my daughter see that one.....

So sorry to hear about the others.


----------



## teresajoy

CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.



OOOHHHHHH!!!! CUTENESS!!! I LOOOOVE kitties!!!! (we have three!  )
Did the Momma make it?


----------



## NiniMorris

Please...don't let my grand daughter see the kitty!!!  She has been begging for one for months!

Thanks everyone....those suggestions were right on the money!  I have checked with all concerned (at least the ones that will express an opinion!) and we are doing the 7 dwarfs with the girls in a dress using the Peek-a-boo skirt as a base.  Their dwarf will be hiding underneath!


Now, why do I feel like I am cheating!!! I am looking at someone else's embroidery site.  (only because Heather Sue doesn't have the dwarfs...)  I really feel like I am cheating on my spouse!  My husband is about to fall in the floor laughing at me!  Oh well......



Nini


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NiniMorris said:


> Please...don't let my grand daughter see the kitty!!! She has been begging for one for months!
> 
> Thanks everyone....those suggestions were right on the money! I have checked with all concerned (at least the ones that will express an opinion!) and we are doing the 7 dwarfs with the girls in a dress using the Peek-a-boo skirt as a base. Their dwarf will be hiding underneath!
> 
> 
> Now, why do I feel like I am cheating!!! I am looking at someone else's embroidery site. (only because Heather Sue doesn't have the dwarfs...) I really feel like I am cheating on my spouse! My husband is about to fall in the floor laughing at me! Oh well......
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


 I know how you feel! I won't even look at another site, because I feel like I would be cheating! I keep thinking that if I am going to spend money on designs shouldn't they go to a friend? I can justify it sometimes because Heather doesn't sell In The Hoop much yet and I am such an ITH junkie right now!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Please...don't let my grand daughter see the kitty!!!  She has been begging for one for months!
> 
> Thanks everyone....those suggestions were right on the money!  I have checked with all concerned (at least the ones that will express an opinion!) and we are doing the 7 dwarfs with the girls in a dress using the Peek-a-boo skirt as a base.  Their dwarf will be hiding underneath!
> 
> 
> Now, why do I feel like I am cheating!!! I am looking at someone else's embroidery site.  (only because Heather Sue doesn't have the dwarfs...)  I really feel like I am cheating on my spouse!  My husband is about to fall in the floor laughing at me!  Oh well......
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I love the 7 dwarfs idea!!!

And, just think how _*I*_ feel when I look at other sites! She's my sister! I was trying to find some Belle designs the other week and felt SOOOO guilty just looking at other people's things! LOL!  In the end, I used a free book I found and Heather's Belle's and her Sleeping Beauty rose. Oh, and a tiny little free teacup I found!


----------



## aimeeg

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'll post these on the Big Give site too...here's the princess outfits for Ali and her sister Maya.  Ali is the Tink, and Maya Sleeping Beauty.  Tink would fit Rebecca, but she's in a snit now because I don't have her Tink dress done yet, so she wouldn't model for me.  Tink is frankenpatterned Simply Sweet with a petal shaped Scallopini skirt. The fabric has a gold glitter sparkle to it.  Sleeping Beauty is a Portrait Peasant, the same as I mentioned with the post of Rebecca wearing hers.  I'll get these mailed tomorrow.



I really love the dresses you made. I think Tink is adorable with the tulle underskirt. Great Job!!


----------



## kittycat9

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is a photo that shows the entire length of the boys' pants.  There was a lot of time in those outfits, but it was worth it because the boys loved them!



I really like these appliques.  On our trip this year, we're planning on doing a pirate day for my son's birthday and dressing them up in pirate clothes at night.  But doing a couple cute t-shirts, and maybe zippered jackets for during the day at the parks would be fun.  Did you purchase an applique pattern set to copy/cut or are they custom?


----------



## twob4him

karamat said:


> WOW - I had no idea I had gotten so far behind!  I'm co-chairing a fundraising event next month and at times it feels like it has taken over my life   Loved all the great things posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!  My DD2 is so into Toy Story and Toy Story 2 right now.  She would watch it 24/7 if I let her!!
> 
> 
> The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo is going on right now and we took a day off this week to go.  We did the same thing last year and practically had the place to ourselves.  But this year the day we picked was the same day that the local elementary schools brought students.  There had to have been thousands of kids!  We couldn't get into the petting zoo and the Borden guy snapped when DD2 stopped to "talk" to Elsie.  We still had fun, but I hope next year we pick a better day to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)



Awwwww I just love the outfit and fabric Tammy! Sorry it was busy when you went!


----------



## twob4him

Tinkerbelle mom~ cute cute cute...I love the fabric u picked for tinkerbelle! SB is precious! I know they will both be loved and appreciated!


----------



## Granna4679

livndisney said:


> Anita, my Mulan uses a very similar pattern. Please let me know if you would like a copy.



YES, YES, YES...Thank you.  Sorry for the delay.  I have been gone most of the weekend and I come back and am 7 pages behind.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Now - Here is my youngest DD's Bullseye Dress! It is my first twirl.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I made it with waist length Simply Sweet jumper top with short ties.



So cute!  Great fabric combinations.



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is what I worked on today. Another Tiana. This one is calico with pretty much the same underskirt as the last. I guess I am pretty happy with it but it's just HUGE on Julia. She is just skinny. She gets lost in these dresses!
> 
> I still have to work on another flower. I will do that tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on FB.



Great job.  She is a doll!!



aimeeg said:


> Okay, so I have not posted in forever and a day. Well at least since late summer. We had a fantastic trip to WDW in January. We stayed at the Poly and it was heavenly. I will have to upload some pics from our trip in a bit. We had planned on going to the beach this summer but decided to go back to WDW instead.  Woo Hoo!!! We plan on going for out youngest DD's fourth Birthday. My oldest DD is turning six on Tuesday. Wednesday, I am going to start sewing for our trip.
> 
> The last outfit I sewed was for Alice in Wonderland. We had a fantastic time at the movie and my girls LOVED it!!! Here are a few pics.
> 
> (Pay not attention to the mantel that needs to be painted! )



I love the Alice outfit.  The black and white looks really cute with the blue.
And I can't believe you made it sooo quickly.




aimeeg said:


> Get ready for way too many pictures! These photos were from our trip in January. Honestly with Christmas the trip snuck up on me and I did not really start sewing until three-ish weeks before. I will not make that mistake again!
> 
> Arrival at the Poly. It was great to take advantage of the AP discount!



All of the outfits are adorable as are your little ones, but I love the petti picture with Cinderella.



twob4him said:


> Heather Sue's Easter designs are the cutest!!!! I made the first of two Easter dresses....



These Easter vidas are sooo cute!  Great springy colors.  The Read Across America outfits and the bag are great too!



dustysky said:


> *side note, I am one of those moms who  is happt to take any opportunity to show of my little "darling"



All of the pictures are so cute but I especially love this one!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...



Awesoem picture!! Such cute kiddos. Great job on the outfits too Lisa.



karamat said:


> The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo is going on right now and we took a day off this week to go.  We did the same thing last year and practically had the place to ourselves.  But this year the day we picked was the same day that the local elementary schools brought students.  There had to have been thousands of kids!  We couldn't get into the petting zoo and the Borden guy snapped when DD2 stopped to "talk" to Elsie.  We still had fun, but I hope next year we pick a better day to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pattern: Faith Double Layer from YCMT; Fabric: Wanna Be A Cowboy by Samantha Walker for Riley Blake Designs)



Love this pictures.  She is just too cute!!  We took 3 little ones last weekend and I was soooo bummed that I didn't have time to make them matching outfits but I did buy these and "blinged" them up a little.











TinkerbelleMom said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MSdo not sell, but I do use my sewing abilities for the Big Give.
> 
> That being said...I will admit to case-ing something recently for a current Big Give, but not an exact case because I changed it a bit.  This is a pic of Rebecca at MK yesterday.  This was a trial run dress to see if I could make it work.   When we were waiting for her big sister who was on Splash, there was a little girl on the playground who insisted Rebecca was really Sleeping Beauty, and she got mad because Sleeping Beauty wouldn't dance with her.  She didn't believe her mom that this was just another little girl.[/COLOR][/FONT]


What a cute pictures and sweet story.

MomtoSamandJames - very cute cake!!

Fairygoodmother - love the Big Give outfits.


----------



## billwendy

CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Tinka_Belle said:


> I know how you feel! I won't even look at another site, because I feel like I would be cheating! I keep thinking that if I am going to spend money on designs shouldn't they go to a friend? I can justify it sometimes because Heather doesn't sell In The Hoop much yet and I am such an ITH junkie right now!



OOh, tell me what you are making ITH!! I too am a HS design lover!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

teresajoy said:


> OOOHHHHHH!!!! CUTENESS!!! I LOOOOVE kitties!!!! (we have three!  )
> Did the Momma make it?



Yes, the Mommy made it...barely. We had to pull (literally) the babies out. 3 died and this one was the first one born. The mommy cat wants nothing to do with it, she lets it nurse, but only if I hold her down. It's a shame. I have been bottle feeding her off and on. We'll see what happens. She's the sweetest little thing. I can't wait for her to open her eyes.


----------



## kittycat9

tvgirlmin said:


> Welcome Katra!  And I would love to pic your brain on the Chicago area - we are being transferred to Naval Station Great Lakes this fall, and will probably be in the Ft. Sheridan area, so if you have any info on that area I would love to chat!  I feel like this is a very blind move as I know very little about the whole area - but at least it will be adventure!



Sorry I missed this earlier...  Oh wow I hope the transition from Paradise to Chicago isn't too much of a shock, LOL (at least you don't have to pay high shipping costs, and getting to WDW is cheaper).  Where are you from originally?  Or I guess I should ask, what kind of weather did you grow up in?  Because our weather changes with the wind, but winter is generally pretty brutal.  Last summer was unseasonably cold with the funky climate change and shift in weather patterns - and our winter was actually warmer overall - but more extreme.  Will you be on base, or residential?  Maybe we should PM a bit   I'm in the FW burbs in an equestrian farm community that hit a bit of the xurban sprawl during the boom, just outside of Naperville.  I love it - LOVE IT!  Kind of the best of both worlds, nice close community feel and new schools, but our costs are a wee bit more contained unlike properties inside/closer to the belt or up North.


----------



## kittycat9

CastleCreations said:


> Yes, the Mommy made it...barely. We had to pull (literally) the babies out. 3 died and this one was the first one born. The mommy cat wants nothing to do with it, she lets it nurse, but only if I hold her down. It's a shame. I have been bottle feeding her off and on. We'll see what happens. She's the sweetest little thing. I can't wait for her to open her eyes.



Poor thing   What does the vet have to say?  I'm sure she will become the best pet you've ever had if you plan on keeping her.


----------



## melham

HI.  I am trying to use an iron applique for a clippie type bow, but the glue gun "glue" will not stick.  It slides right off.  I  have tried to pull the slick backing off the iron on, but it won't come off.  I would really appreciate any ideas!!  I posted on the craft site, but I also thought on of you might know also.  THANK YOU


----------



## CastleCreations

kittycat9 said:


> Poor thing   What does the vet have to say?  I'm sure she will become the best pet you've ever had if you plan on keeping her.



The vet wants to see her in a week. He was the one who advised me how to assist her deliver the kittens. She would have died if we didn't help her. What a shame though. The poor little baby is in there crying right now, and the dumb mother is just wandering around the house. She isn't concerned about it in the slightest.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

kittycat9 said:


> I really like these appliques.  On our trip this year, we're planning on doing a pirate day for my son's birthday and dressing them up in pirate clothes at night.  But doing a couple cute t-shirts, and maybe zippered jackets for during the day at the parks would be fun.  Did you purchase an applique pattern set to copy/cut or are they custom?



I ordered them from Digital by Design.  She is on Etsy.  I appliqued them in my embroidery hoop.  The anchor and stars I've had for a long time.  The outfits were fun to make, and my boys loved them.  I actually had an attendee at the party ask me to make him a similar outfit for his birthday next month, and I had a little girl ask me to make her an outfit with princesses on it, so I will be ordering some of them from HeatherSue.  Have fun making the clothes!  I figure with my boys, my days of customs are numbered so I better make as much as I can now.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> Love this pictures.  She is just too cute!!  We took 3 little ones last weekend and I was soooo bummed that I didn't have time to make them matching outfits but I did buy these and "blinged" them up a little.


How cute are they! It looks like fun! 



CastleCreations said:


> Yes, the Mommy made it...barely. We had to pull (literally) the babies out. 3 died and this one was the first one born. The mommy cat wants nothing to do with it, she lets it nurse, but only if I hold her down. It's a shame. I have been bottle feeding her off and on. We'll see what happens. She's the sweetest little thing. I can't wait for her to open her eyes.



Thank goodness you were able to help! Too bad the Mom won't take care of her. Poor little thing. Are the girls ok about the other kittens?


----------



## weluvdizne

I made a reversible A-line yesterday and have been putting off finishing it all day because I was afraid of the button holes for the closures.  Then, I was happy to realize that my machine will make the buttonholes for me.  I practiced on scrap about 15 times, and was pleased, so I tried it on the dress.  I have ripped it out 3 times because it's just not working.  It will do the top re-enforcement, then down the left side.  Then, it just sits at the bottom going back and forth forever.  It never goes up the right side.  I tried again on the scrap and it works fine.  I am doing the exact same thing.  What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  Please help me.  Thank you!


----------



## desparatelydisney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.



Prayers said!  Hopefully you can get some answers soon.



aimeeg said:


>



Adorable!  Love the color combinations



aimeeg said:


>



LOVE the shirts!!  Permission to CASE?



aimeeg said:


>



Perfect!  All of your jean appliques are soooo cute!  Glad to hear you liked Pirates & Pals....we are thinking of signing up for this on our next trip.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is the cake we made for the party.



Like the outfits,  the cake!!



twob4him said:


>



Beautiful!  And I agree about HS's Easter designs!



weluvdizne said:


> I made my first piece of clothing today.  Yippee!  It's an A-line.  It's non-Disney, because I didn't want to waste Disney fabric if I couldn't get it to work right.  But, it worked out great, so now, I'm wishing I had used something cuter than what I used.  I can't figure out how to get pix up on here from the my pictures portion of my puter, so maybe somebody can help.  Thanks.  Anyway, I did realize that my least favorite part of this, is actually cutting out the pieces.  Once that is done, I love the construction and the sewing.   Next, I'm going to try my hand at an applique.  I've read HeatherSue's tute and it looks like something I can do.
> Hope everyone's weekends are going well.



Way to go (and welcome to the addiction)!



dustysky said:


> Wow how did I not see this thread in all the time I have been on here?!?!?! (all-be it intermittent)
> 
> You guys are some amazingly talented people!
> I have a feeling I just might end up a regular over here with you guys (if you dont mind, lol).



Welcome!!  We love fellow addicts!  Especially ones with cute kiddos!



vester said:


> Ok I DID IT!!!!! (wiping the sweat from my brow haha!) I made my first twirly whirly skirt!!!!! Its a three tiered skirt in a winnie the pooh fabric.  I"m making the top a t-shirt with the same fabric in mickey mouse head pattern, which I think will be cute (maybe?) anyone else have any ideas?







CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.



Aww...too bad the mom isn't cooperating 



I know I missed someone....10 pages is a lot to get caught up on!

In my non-sewing world, the horses went to the trainer today (they will be gone for 6 months), DH tore his calf muscle in MMA class Friday night , and the chickens he gave me for my birthday on Monday are settling into their coop.

In my sewing world, you all warned me about the Emma being a bear to put together but I just couldn't resist its cuteness!  Now I wish I had listened.  It certainly isn't one of Carla's patterns, is it?!  Off to struggle with more confusing contrast issues....I hate it when I don't understand WHY i am doing a step...


And somebody PLEASE write on my wall when we move, I hate getting left behind


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> OOh, tell me what you are making ITH!! I too am a HS design lover!!!


 Sucker covers was my last thing that I made. I have a Teddy Bear that I plan on making for Jenna for Easter. I have Freestanding Lace that I plan on making too.


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> How cute are they! It looks like fun!



Thank you!  They had a blast.  We had 3 kids and 4 adults and they wore us out.  Ha!  They we sweeties though.


----------



## *Toadstool*

littlepeppers said:


> Thankyou for the wonderful comments.
> 
> I do have an overcast foot.  I just didn't know how it would handle going over the ruffle edge.  Getting on that later today.
> 
> Going to Starbucks to get a choc. cherry. hot coco.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> This board is the best in the world.  I wouldn't know how to sew at all without you all.


Let me know if you ever need help with something in person.. Or just want to hang out! We're pretty close! Choc cherry hot coco sounds yummy. I'll have to try that next time I am in Houma. I love hot chocolate... and HATE coffee.



revrob said:


> Just wanted to say ADIOS, AMIGOS!
> see you all in a few weeks!


Hope you guys are having a blast. Can't wait to hear about it!


MermaidTales said:


> I just finished two Ariel dresses for two little sisters!!! While they were both so fun to create, the little 6 month sized one kept me smiling!


That little dress is just so precious! I love these, but I adore how tiny that one is.. hehe



h518may said:


>


This set is beautiful.. really love this.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


Did you forget about your ladybug dresses? Those were patchwork like this huh? Or is that not what you were talking about? Anywho.. I think you are brave for cutting out that many squares. I love it though. The denim is just so fun for these dresses. Your kids will look so cute. We need pictures of them in the dresses please!



Haganfam5 said:


> More pics on FB.


Very pretty.. I need to make a Tiana dress!


NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA


Hope it goes well. Please let us know. Hope I didn't miss an update. Very scary! 3 weeks of puree can't be easy either!


LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again for the feedback on the skirt lengths. I've got all the pattern pieces drafted and measurements double and triple checked. Now comes the hard part - testing each size and trying to write the instructions, create the illustrations and figure out all the other details like yardage needed. BTW - I'm posting my status on this project here so I can hopefully keep on track with it. I found with the first pattern that if I didn't talk about it or keep it on my mental 'To Do' list, it was too easy to let it slide for much too long.


I'll bug you on FB about it... hehe



aimeeg said:


>


WOW! loved everything. The smocked creation is my favorite of course. 
Love what they have in the picture with Belle too... well love everything. What lucky kiddos you have to have you sewing for them. Love the Little E dresses and the step sisters too!


Mom2SamandJames said:


>


They look so cute in the outfits!!


twob4him said:


>


Very cute!!



dustysky said:


> I wanted to share some of the stuff I have made for my daughter for some of  our Orlando visits. We only live 2 hours away and use to go a-lot more. These pics are all from at least 2 -3 years back.
> I will admit, my daughter is 9 now and would NOT be happy if I tried to put her in this stuff now.
> However, these pictures sure do make me smile of the days when "mom said wear it now put it on" was the rule .... hee hee
> 
> *side note, I am one of those moms who  is happt to take any opportunity to show of my little "darling"


She is adorable! You sure have been busy. We love seeing pictures on this thread! Welcome!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


>


 I saw these when Lisa posted them, but they are so cute on. What a great picture!! Lisa is my sewing idol!!


karamat said:


> LOVE IT!!  My DD2 is so into Toy Story and Toy Story 2 right now.  She would watch it 24/7 if I let her!!


Love her in the cowboy hat. Really cute outfits. She is adorable!! I wish my DD would want to watch Toy Story.. lol.. She doesn't like it and I do so I want her to. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Friday night I was told that no one in this group will make a Tiana dress because they are afraid of me! Could you let me know if this is true or not? I have been copied before and did not call the people out or make any reference to what was copied, just a vague reference to being upset over being copied. So I'm not understanding where this is coming from. I have made two Tiana dresses. The first one that I made was made using the ideas and vision from a child and both the mother of the child and I expressed our wishes for the dress to not be copied. The second dress that I made I don't care if every single stitch on the dress is copied, It was my own interpretation of the dress.


 Sorry you are upset by this. I don't think I'd be offended unless they were selling it or saying it was their idea. I'm not familiar with what happened though. At least you know that your work is good enough to be copied. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


>


Love this version. what a cute take on SB. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I know how you feel! I won't even look at another site, because I feel like I would be cheating! I keep thinking that if I am going to spend money on designs shouldn't they go to a friend? I can justify it sometimes because Heather doesn't sell In The Hoop much yet and I am such an ITH junkie right now!


I sent you a message on FB. I'm a big ITH fan too. I don't want to post the sites I visit on here... not sure if others will mind. 



weluvdizne said:


> I made a reversible A-line yesterday and have been putting off finishing it all day because I was afraid of the button holes for the closures.  Then, I was happy to realize that my machine will make the buttonholes for me.  I practiced on scrap about 15 times, and was pleased, so I tried it on the dress.  I have ripped it out 3 times because it's just not working.  It will do the top re-enforcement, then down the left side.  Then, it just sits at the bottom going back and forth forever.  It never goes up the right side.  I tried again on the scrap and it works fine.  I am doing the exact same thing.  What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  Please help me.  Thank you!


Try some stabilizer under the fabric.. I have this issue and using stabilizer helps alot. Also make sure to grade or trim your seams on the inside.. if your foot runs into a thick seam it will likely get stuck and do what you described. This is why I hate the danged automatic button hole foot. Mine got stuck so easily. Stabilizer helped. I just used some stitch in the ditch or water soluble.. make sure it isn't cut away.  I just got a new machine and one of the things I love is the manual buttonhole foot. It is just a metal foot and not big and bulky like the plastic automatic. You have to set the size of your buttonhole, but I find it much easier. I was making my buttonholes on other peoples machines when I had trouble with that danged plastic foot!!


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!
> This little sweetie was born almost 2 days ago. Her brothers and sisters died, she was the only survivor of a horrible labor.



Awwwww What a little cutie Carly is!  Thank you Lis for sharing this very nice photo. Welcome to the world, you gorgeous little kitten and I'm so sorry about her brothers and sisters.  I hope mommy's doing well.


----------



## Disney_Princess_Fan

CastleCreations said:


> The vet wants to see her in a week. He was the one who advised me how to assist her deliver the kittens. She would have died if we didn't help her. What a shame though. The poor little baby is in there crying right now, and the dumb mother is just wandering around the house. She isn't concerned about it in the slightest.



Oh, that's not good to hear that mommy is just letting the baby cry!  It's was nice that you helped with the kitten's delivery, Lis!  Carly is gorgeous! Good luck with the vet in a week ... will be sending prayers and keeping the beautiful kitten Carly in my thoughts.  Please let us know what happens. xx


----------



## kittycat9

teresajoy said:


> Go ahead and sign up now. We usually post a Give about a month or several weeks before you need to ship.


Thank you.  Done.


----------



## MermaidTales

melham said:


> HI.  I am trying to use an iron applique for a clippie type bow, but the glue gun "glue" will not stick.  It slides right off.  I  have tried to pull the slick backing off the iron on, but it won't come off.  I would really appreciate any ideas!!  I posted on the craft site, but I also thought on of you might know also.  THANK YOU



I'm not sure how big your iron on applique is, but what I would do would be to iron the applique onto a small piece of heavier fabric such as canvas or a white cotton based fabric, since most iron ons adhere best to cottons it seems. From there, I would try to glue it to the clip. If the clip has holes you might even try hand sewing it with a few tack down stitches through the holes. I hope that helps!


----------



## MermaidTales

weluvdizne said:


> I made a reversible A-line yesterday and have been putting off finishing it all day because I was afraid of the button holes for the closures.  Then, I was happy to realize that my machine will make the buttonholes for me.  I practiced on scrap about 15 times, and was pleased, so I tried it on the dress.  I have ripped it out 3 times because it's just not working.  It will do the top re-enforcement, then down the left side.  Then, it just sits at the bottom going back and forth forever.  It never goes up the right side.  I tried again on the scrap and it works fine.  I am doing the exact same thing.  What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  Please help me.  Thank you!



Hi there~ Are you using any type of tear away stabilizer in the back? Sometimes that extra layer helps give your machine extra "grip" to move the fabric through better. Also, what type of foot are you using to do your button hole? I'm thinking you should be using a foot that has a cleared or hollowed center middle to allow the bulk of the zig zag stitch to pass under the foot without getting stuck.  I've ripped out so many of mine that I have done and I certainly understand your frustration.... keep practicing! You can do it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!  Can we get a sign to go on Katie's door to tell me if I will be waking up a 10 year old or a teenager in the morning?!?!?  I may not survive the hormone change in that child!   Most mornings she is as sweet as can be...but then there are those days that...AAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!! 

Anyway....I am going to play with my new baby today!    I haven't touched her since I got her 3 weeks ago...so much craziness going on!  But, I spent all day yesterday getting all of the laundry done..yes, all of it!  Vaccuumed the entire house, cleaned all the bathrooms, and mopped.  I can sit down guilt free...right after I get back from Zumba that is!  I am so excited!

Thanks for all of the prayers and support.  I have done some reading back and it seems like a lot of us need prayers.  I just know we will ALL come thru all of our stuff stronger and feeling better on the other side!  

We had a great weekend.  Visited some friends out of town for the day.  Cleaned the yard up...I HATE SWEET GUM TREES!  

Okay...I will post pictures later if I am actually able to do anything with my machine!



BTW---I know it has been answered before....where is the best place and what do you guys recommend for thread for the embroidery machine?

Tks!!!!!


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Moonk's Mom,

I buy my thread at Long Creek Mills, in Gastonia.   Everytime we go to MaryJo's Cloth, I have to make a trip to Long Creek Mills to stock up on embroidery and serger thread. Here's a link to their site. I hope it helps. You can also order online.
www.longcreekmills.com 

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## princesskayla

kittycat9 said:


> Yes and Yes.  You can contact Singer for replacement parts, but you probably only need a new screw unless you know for certain it's the hoop you stripped.  How long have you had your futura?  I had one, but I literally burned the thing out in 6mo.  I think the bobbin base was trying to jump out and kill me as it chewed it's way through everything that was between the two of us.



Thanks for the tip. I will do that. I have had it about 6mo. I am not thrilled with it - but it gets the job done. 



NaeNae said:


> PRAYER REQUEST
> DGD3, Araeyah, is having surgery Monday morning at 11:00.  It is suppose to be a 3 hour surgery.  She has a submucous (hidden) cleft palate and they are going to correct it and put new tubes into her ears.  As far as we know they will be cutting the entire roof of her mouth and then repositioning the muscles and tissue and stitching it up (think Z shape).  She can have no straws or sippy cups and has to eat pureed food for 3 weeks.  DD is of course very nervous about the length of the surgery.  We really hate to see her have to go through this but it is affecting her speech and we feel that the sooner it's fixed the better.  TIA



praying for your daughter and your family right now!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This turned out so cute!  Love it!
> 
> Can I ask you guys to remember me in your prayers too?  I have been sick for about 3 months.  At first I thought it was related to my IBS but I am not getting any better.  I have lost quite a bit of weight since December and am very tired.  I finally went back to the doctor 2 days ago and he said he is very concerned and thinks the diagnosis of IBS may be wrong.  He said I shouldn't be this sick and feels I have become malnourished.  (which makes sense since the last week I have only been able to eat plain white rice and bread and have still been getting sick).  They are going to send me on to a specialist and run a bunch of tests.  I went through a lot of these tests about 11 years ago so I am not looking forward to going through them again, but I also can't function like this anymore.  They also found a cancer spot on my face that needs to be removed.  He feels like it is the type of cancer that will only grow in that spot and not spread into the rest of my body.  I am praying he is right.  I have been pretty emotional the last few days and am really trying to trust God and not let fear rule my life, but I must admit, it has been hard.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I believe in the power of prayer so I figure the more people who pray, the better off I'll be.  Thanks for listening.




hope you feel better soon! Praying for you.



LisaZoe said:


> Usually if I loosen the upper thread tension it fixes this problem. I don't think I've had it happen when I use the embroidery function of my machine but it does happen sometimes when I forget to adjust things for applique.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering going to a 10/12 with a length of 18-19" but I need to see how the 7/8 skirt looks (my next test). In the past when I tried to size up my designs the proportions just didn't look quite right once I went past a certain length, especially ruffles.



Yeah!!! I really need a 10/12. 



aimeeg said:


> rolleyes1)



Very cute!!



twob4him said:


> Aimee, love the outfits!!! Your girls are getting so big!! I would so love to go to the Poly for Christmas one year . I went with my mom when my daughter was 8 months....it was dreamy! I love the atmosphere there! Someday...
> 
> 
> [
> These outfits were for March 2nd....Read Across America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I just realized we are getting close to the end of this thread!



Love the DR.Suess outfits - where did you find the designs - I looked 
everywhere for them!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Ugh!  I found some designs that would work for my Dwarfs....and after seeing Claire's FB post went to make sure they were still there...nope!

Stupid copyright stuff!!!!!!



Nini


----------



## aimeeg

NiniMorris said:


> Ugh!  I found some designs that would work for my Dwarfs....and after seeing Claire's FB post went to make sure they were still there...nope!
> 
> Stupid copyright stuff!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I think I am in denial!!! I am not a happy girl at all. I really wanted her Big Thunder designs. Everything is gone from her site!!!! Today is not a good day in the customs world!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> Ugh!  I found some designs that would work for my Dwarfs....and after seeing Claire's FB post went to make sure they were still there...nope!
> 
> Stupid copyright stuff!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no!  I just went through her site last night picking out stuff heather doesn't have yet!  Guess I should have bought it then.  I was also hoping to make the 7 dwarfs!  hopefully HS doesn't have the same problem!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh no!  I just went through her site last night picking out stuff heather doesn't have yet!  Guess I should have bought it then.  I was also hoping to make the 7 dwarfs!  hopefully HS doesn't have the same problem!




I had them already in a shopping cart!  They are gone.  Can you say a day late and dollar short!  

Maybe HS can make us a set of dwarfs in her 'spare' time!

Nini


----------



## aimeeg

Digitalbydesign is another good seller in etsy. Also, if you google divadoodles you will find another site. Diva's is nice because she has instant download. Well  . . . there were a few designs I wanted from Heather so off to etsy I go just in case! LOL


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> I had them already in a shopping cart!  They are gone.  Can you say a day late and dollar short!
> 
> Maybe HS can make us a set of dwarfs in her 'spare' time!
> 
> Nini



I don't want to take away HS business by any means, she's always my first (and usually last!) stop to find anything, but if you want the dwarves, pm me and I can tell you where to find them.

ETA>>>Someone else beat me to it...I didn't want to post names  just in case it was a copyright thing, didn't want anyone to get into trouble because I "outed" them.


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> I think I am in denial!!! I am not a happy girl at all. I really wanted her Big Thunder designs. Everything is gone from her site!!!! Today is not a good day in the customs world!!



I fell like I am going to have a panic attack over it...... holey moley... wanted that sitting simba on her site.  I feel like between everyone we know someone must have gotten the ones we need off the site. I hope she puts them back...
Lori


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

eeyore3847 said:


> I fell like I am going to have a panic attack over it...... holey moley... wanted that sitting simba on her site.  I feel like between everyone we know someone must have gotten the ones we need off the site. I hope she puts them back...
> Lori



I can't figure out what site you're talking about, I don't have everyone on Facebook, which has been acting weird all weeked for me anyway.  I don't like it's new format, I cant always see my friends posts, but get stupid ones telling me when they've made a comment about someone not on my friends list.


----------



## NiniMorris

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can't figure out what site you're talking about, I don't have everyone on Facebook, which has been acting weird all weeked for me anyway.  I don't like it's new format, I cant always see my friends posts, but get stupid ones telling me when they've made a comment about someone not on my friends list.



Stitch on Time.  She took all her designs down today.  She said she was going through them all and will put the non copyrighted ones back up.....

So, my question is... does Disney sell the designs themself?  I haven't seen them if they do.  Or is it that they do not want us to make clothes with the designs on them?


(I have terrible visions of the 'Disney police' checking all customs as we come in to see if we have anything 'bootlegged'!  LOL)

I suppose, from now on we should limit the use of names of the sites...can you tell I am already in a bad mood??!?? Now THIS!!
Nini


----------



## weluvdizne

Thanks for the advice on the buttonhole.  I could not access the answers last night due to the upgrade.  In the meantime, I listened to my 4 year old and figured it out on my own.  I was really frustrated and was getting mad.  She told me to stop and eat dinner and try again later.  That was the advice I needed.  I came back after dinner and all of a sudden, it clicked.  There is this lever that you have to bring down when using the button hole foot.  Well, apparently, it has to be straight up and down.  I had it down at an angle. The difference was my scrap was a single layer and my dress was two layers with interface.  So, as I put the dress under the foot, it made that touchy lever move, messing everything up.  I was able to get both buttonholes made and all 4 buttons sewn on.  DD modeled the dress and we sent email pix to both sets of grandparents.   Thanks again for the advice.  I really appreciate it.  Now, I'm going to read the first page to try to figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Stitch on Time.  She took all her designs down today.  She said she was going through them all and will put the non copyrighted ones back up.....
> 
> So, my question is... does Disney sell the designs themself?  I haven't seen them if they do.  Or is it that they do not want us to make clothes with the designs on them?
> 
> 
> (I have terrible visions of the 'Disney police' checking all customs as we come in to see if we have anything 'bootlegged'!  LOL)
> 
> I suppose, from now on we should limit the use of names of the sites...can you tell I am already in a bad mood??!?? Now THIS!!
> Nini



I'd be mad too...I have a wishlist running in my head of Alice designs on that site, but I know you were ready to get started. Maybe limiting the use of names will help, if anyone asks for a specific website info, PM them might be a better idea.  Can you email Stitch on Time and ask for a private transaction?  Disney does sell their designs, but only for use with the Brother machines...when I stitch out those, the little "c" is part of the design.  But the applique stuff is so much more fun.  I hope our favorite digitizer will be safe, to me most of her designs, especially the Cuties, are more like an artist's interpretation of something instead of a direct copy.  I'm not meaning that in anyway bad, I own most of them, it's just my opinion


----------



## LisaZoe

The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:










Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).










One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.


----------



## aimeeg

LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.


Hey Lisa- Those would fit Hannah and Sophee perfectly! Do you want to send them to us to model?  This really is a darling skirt and I can't wait for the pattern. Great Job!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Love the skirt Lisa!!!  Email me when it's ready, I volunteer to be your first customer!!!


Hey!  I just realized we're on page 249...is it time to move already?


----------



## weluvdizne

Here are a couple pictures of my A-line.  Please excuse the crazy faces DD is making.  She can be quite silly sometimes!










crossing my fingers that this actually works


----------



## twob4him

Lisa those skirts are amazing!!! 

Page 249????   I am looking for my moving buddy....anyone need a moving buddy?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

weluvdizne said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my A-line.  Please excuse the crazy faces DD is making.  She can be quite silly sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers that this actually works



Good job and cute pics...i can just hear the "Cheese" coming through that silly smile.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Stitch on Time.  She took all her designs down today.  She said she was going through them all and will put the non copyrighted ones back up.....
> 
> So, my question is... does Disney sell the designs themself?  I haven't seen them if they do.  Or is it that they do not want us to make clothes with the designs on them?
> 
> 
> (I have terrible visions of the 'Disney police' checking all customs as we come in to see if we have anything 'bootlegged'!  LOL)
> 
> I suppose, from now on we should limit the use of names of the sites...can you tell I am already in a bad mood??!?? Now THIS!!
> Nini



BUMMER!!  I has a wishlist going too


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

twob4him said:


> Lisa those skirts are amazing!!!
> 
> Page 249????   I am looking for my moving buddy....anyone need a moving buddy?



I can be your exit buddy...I really should be sewing or better yet, cleaning house, but where's the fun in that?!


----------



## tvgirlmin

iluvwdw4ever said:


> We just arrived home from our first Disney Cruise and here is a picture of the outfits that Lisa made for my kids for the Pirates in the Caribbean Party...


Great outfits and glad you guys had a fun cruise!  The kids look so cute in all  the pics!



NaeNae said:


> Here is a picture of the corset I made for DGD.  She just wore a peasant type shirt underneath it and wore her petti.


Love the corsets! Thanks for the instructions - I may have to give that one a go!



fairygoodmother said:


> Just completed outfits for yinyanggirls Big Give.  I used the same fabrics as before for Sea World outfits.
> for Phoebe (Wish Child):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Tessa (little sister)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together:


 These are too sweet!  The girls will love them!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>


 Love them both - but it is too funny, cause I just made a tink-inspired dress for my cousin's daughter that is a simply sweet top with petal skirt (mine is purple, though!)  I will post pics soon...great minds think alike!



CastleCreations said:


> Welcome Baby Carly!!


So sorry about the rest of her family, but this angel is just precious....



Granna4679 said:


>


 Great pic of you and the girls, Anita!  And I love the blinged shirts!



desparatelydisney said:


> DH tore his calf muscle in MMA class Friday night


 Hope your hubby is doing ok....



aboveH20 said:


> *tvmingirl* - Moving from Hawaii to Chicago?  Yipes.  Will your husband be an instructor at boot camp?  It was the suprprise of our lives  when our younger son told us he wanted to enlist in the Navy.  After getting over the shock we've supported him totally and went to his "graduation" at Great Lakes Naval Training Command in Chicago.  Very impressive ceremony.
> 
> And, the air fare to WDW has got to be a LOT cheaper than from Hawaii!





kittycat9 said:


> Sorry I missed this earlier...  Oh wow I hope the transition from Paradise to Chicago isn't too much of a shock, LOL (at least you don't have to pay high shipping costs, and getting to WDW is cheaper).  Where are you from originally?  Or I guess I should ask, what kind of weather did you grow up in?  Because our weather changes with the wind, but winter is generally pretty brutal.  Last summer was unseasonably cold with the funky climate change and shift in weather patterns - and our winter was actually warmer overall - but more extreme.  Will you be on base, or residential?  Maybe we should PM a bit   I'm in the FW burbs in an equestrian farm community that hit a bit of the xurban sprawl during the boom, just outside of Naperville.  I love it - LOVE IT!  Kind of the best of both worlds, nice close community feel and new schools, but our costs are a wee bit more contained unlike properties inside/closer to the belt or up North.



It is going to be a huge change for us - we have lived in Hawaii for five years, but before that we lived in Fredericksburg, VA (Washington, DC area) and I grew up in West Virginia, so at least we are used to snow (Even if we haven't seen it in a while...).  I am not looking forward to the climate change, but am thrilled hubby will be on shore duty for a while - five years of sea duty is a long time!  He will be teaching at the A/C schools, which is advanced specialty training after boot camp.  He will actually be home most nights - yay! 

Above H2O, my hubby shocked his mom when he enlisted, too!  Hadn't mentioned the military at all, had been planning on going to culinary school, and decided to join when his friend did!  Best decision he ever made - he has been in almost 14 years now (and I have been around for 7 of those years).  It is not always an easy way of life for a family, but we enjoy it.

We are planning to live in the Ft. Sheridan community, which is base housing, cause it is supposed to have the best schools.  If anybody knows any good pre-schools, though, please let me know.  My daughter goes to school here twice a week and I would like to keep that schedule or go to three days a week.  Kittycat, thanks for the pm and I will definitely be pm'ing you back - It is great to find out about the area before we get there!

I will be in and out over the next couple weeks, ladies - my mom and dad are coming for a visit and we are thrilled!  I pick them up from the airport in a couple hours and I can't wait!


----------



## littlepeppers

I finally recieved my Vida pattery & I'm ready to dive in, but I have a few questions.

I am very fond of the butt ruffles.  (not the side ruffles)  I can't modify that much yet.   

Where do you start these butt ruffles on the back?  Do you put them on before you sew the back & front together like the ones on the front of the dress?.


----------



## desparatelydisney

LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.



Lisa, these are my favorites you have EVER done!!!  I am so jealous of that Michael Miller hula fabric.  I can't find any anywhere!  I think the bottom one would be totally appropriate for us big girls, especially if we reduced the butt ruffles to just the bottom one or two.  It looks so different in the longer versions....cute and sassy for the little sizes/girls and very grown-up for the big girls!  I see this being a big hit for you 

I NEED A MOVING BUDDY TOO!!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

weluvdizne said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my A-line.  Please excuse the crazy faces DD is making.  She can be quite silly sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers that this actually works



Love the A-lines.  My 1st dreses were A-lines. They are so easy once you get the hang of them.  I try (but I'm a little ADHD) to coordinate my fabrics so that I can just flip it over if she gets one side dirty when we are out.  Then she still matches her shirt & shoes. 

Do you tell her say cheese?  My DD does that too & then you can't get her to smile right after that.


----------



## weluvdizne

She has all these weird thing she says, including cheese, fuzzy pickles, and such.  She's quite a character.  

So, what is a good next step for me after the A-line?  I still need something relatively simple.  Any suggestions???


----------



## littlepeppers

LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.




Love them, love them, love them.  
Please just keep on going up in sizes.  Maybe you can publish your modifications & I can buy them when I can sew better.  DD will be about those sizes by then.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> Ugh!  I found some designs that would work for my Dwarfs....and after seeing Claire's FB post went to make sure they were still there...nope!
> 
> Stupid copyright stuff!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Some of the other designers are so much more expensive than HS.  It would cost me a fortune to get all of the dwarfs with some of the other sites mentioned!


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.



Lisa - WAAAAAyyyy TOO CUTE!!


----------



## littlepeppers

weluvdizne said:


> She has all these weird thing she says, including cheese, fuzzy pickles, and such.  She's quite a character.
> 
> So, what is a good next step for me after the A-line?  I still need something relatively simple.  Any suggestions???



Put an applique on them.  That is where I went next.  Then I went on to a peasant dress.  You can do a lot with a peasant pattern.  I'm venturing into the Vida now.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Toadstool  - I didn't consider the ladybug patchwork because they were just long strips. I didn't cut out squares and I didn't use a ruffler foot for the ladybug. I used a ruffler and cut the squares this time. But thanks for remembering my ladybug - Juliet is wearing that April 3rd for my cousins wedding. I have to modify the straps though because it still looks way to big if I keep it as a halter. I will take pics of what I do because I think if it works I will make more like it.


----------



## MermaidTales

LisaZoe said:


> The test skirt for size 3/4 and a second variation of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another skirt to test size 7/8. I'm very pleased with how this came out so I'm going to try a 10/12. I was worried that the ruffles would become too long but I think they still have the look I want at this length (I've decided I really prefer the rolled hem on the ruffles but I wanted to try one with a regular hem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you around! Hugz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more variation to test as well as the test for size 10/12.


Lisa, I love it! Are you submitting this to YCMT? Or just selling it on the Et sy site? I adore it!
I really want to know how the pattern process went for you... I am drafting some of mine and really would love to hear about your experience with it.


----------



## MermaidTales

weluvdizne said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my A-line.  Please excuse the crazy faces DD is making.  She can be quite silly sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers that this actually works



Adorable! and so is the little princess and her big smile!

I love A line dresses!~ Great job!


----------



## HeatherSue

I STARTED A NEW THREAD!  STOP POSTING HERE AND START POSTING THERE!!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35838495#post35838495

In case you're a newbie, these threads are closed at 250 pages.  So, we have to start a new one every time we hit 250.

NOW I FEEL LIKE I NEED TO KEEP WRITING IN BIG RED LETTERS SO THAT PEOPLE WILL NOTICE THIS!  
LA DEE DEE DAH DAH...
I'M WRITING IN BIG RED LETTERS...
SO THIS MEANS YOU HAVE TO SEE IT...
LA DEE DEE DEE DEE...
POST HERE NOW:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35838495#post35838495

WHILE I'M AT IT, HAVE YOU VOTED FOR TERESA JOHNSON FOR SEWING IDOL TODAY?  HERE'S THE LINK:
http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=159158

VOTE EVERY DAY!!!  MAKE YOUR HUSBAND VOTE EVERY DAY, TOO.  DON'T FORGET YOUR MOM, YOUR TEENAGE CHILDREN, ETC...


----------



## Adi12982

aimeeg said:


> What program did you use? I lost the last six years of photos from my external hard drive. I was quoted at $1000 to recover the hard drive.



MY DH uses called either get data back or get back data - he downloaded it from a company called run time software.


----------



## lauralong81

weluvdizne said:


> She has all these weird thing she says, including cheese, fuzzy pickles, and such.  She's quite a character.
> 
> So, what is a good next step for me after the A-line?  I still need something relatively simple.  Any suggestions???



I doubt no one else has suggest this yet, but just in case - - Carla C's Simply Sweet!!  I think it's actually easier than the A-lines I just did with a simplicity pattern!!!


----------



## melham

MermaidTales said:


> I'm not sure how big your iron on applique is, but what I would do would be to iron the applique onto a small piece of heavier fabric such as canvas or a white cotton based fabric, since most iron ons adhere best to cottons it seems. From there, I would try to glue it to the clip. If the clip has holes you might even try hand sewing it with a few tack down stitches through the holes. I hope that helps!



Thank you!  I may try the iron on idea as there are no holes, but sewing is a good idea!  The problem with ironing is they are small and have a lot of shape to them so I think they may end up looking bad with my horrible cutting skills   Thanks for the ideas!!!  You guys are great!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Jumbo thread- time to close!


----------

